# ALERTA CATÓLICOS! LA INFILTRACIÓN PROTESTANTE ESTÁ DETRAS DEL SEDEVACANTISMO PARA CAUSAR DESAFECCIÓN



## El Ariki Mau (12 Sep 2019)

He tomado conciencia plena de que el movimiento sedevacantista esta azuzada por la infiltración de protestantes y enemigos de la Iglesia que emplean tacticas psicopaticas de desinformación (infovaticana.com , infocatolica...) y difamación empleando manipulación emocional cuando no información demostradamente falsa como veremos más adelante.

Pero en primer lugar vamos a apuntalar que el sedevacantismo es de hecho una Herejia, dado que como dice Mateo 16:18:
_Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro, y sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; __y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella_.​
Por lo tanto decir que el CVII es heretico o que el Papa es ilegitimo, es negar la promesa de Jesucristo en Mateo 16:18 segun la cual la Iglesia es inconquistable por las fuerzas del infierno.

Pero veamos más sobre este heretico movimiento sedevacantista:

1º Cualquier ambito organizado en el que cualquier fulano se cree con derecho a revocar la jerarquia existente, es una tremendisima casa de putas, justamente lo que son ahora las iglesias protestantes y en lo que se van a trasformar estos apostatas sedevacantistas. Cualquier EGO se cree con derecho biblia en mano de revocar al charlatan que preside el garaje para montarse otro aledaño. Y asi las posibilidades que tiene la religión de permear la sociedad consuetudinaria y articularla transversalmente se difumina, pues es un continuo campo de batalla entre EGOS. Todas las civilizaciones han erigido castas sacerdotales que tenian autoridad sacerdotal, y no toleraban la democracia en esto. Porque aqui lo que sucede, es que todos estos ultraortodoxos de la letrajuntada no son sino modernistas, democratas, LIBERALES!, que creen que tienen voz y voto sobre todo asunto. Ejercen la profesion liberal del periodista, del hintelectual de salón que departe hoy sobre religión, mañana sobre guerra y pasado de como el medico ha de atender un cancer.​​El periodista y el artista son de origen basura​​2º En un sentido extrictamente teológico, como hemos visto la promesa de Jesucristo en Mateo 16:18 de la irreductibilidad de la Iglesia de Pedro ante las fuerzas del mal no puede ser revocada por toda la letra y los argumentos que profiera el hereje de turno, puesto que el no tiene más autoridad que Jesucristo. Aunque pretenda tenerlo para adecuar la biblia a unas decisiones que ha tomado previamente fuera de ella.​​3º La función de la Iglesia es difundir el evangelio y llevarselo a los pecadores, la salvación de las almas. No es controlar fronteras ni prohibir desfiles homosexuales que caen en la competencia de la autoridad civil. Porque aqui parece que es la Iglesia la que tiene potestad para permitir esos desfiles, o que ha sido el CVII el que ha regado con millones las asociaciones que se dedican a a difundir el adulterio, el aborto, la homosexualidad. Se señala al CVII de ser la culpable de esto, y quizas con otro CVII las cosas serian aun peores!. ¿quien tiene el poder de la premonición aqui?, Pues los infalibles egos de siempre desde Lutero, era su premonición que la Iglesia era el Anticristo, y resulta que son los Luteranos los que han terminado casando homosexuales, legitimando la eutanasia y que estan en transgresión clamorosa. El tiempo les ha puesto en su lugar.​​La Santa Madre Iglesia se ha visto OBLIGADA a lidiar con una explosión de pecado y depravación, de ejercitos de nuevos leprosos. ¿como puede con el Evangelio de Jesucristo en la mano decir que la Iglesia no deba de acercarse a esos Leprosos? Lo que estamos viendo aqui con los infiltrados protestantes es tratar de vilipendiar, difamar, desprestigiar a la Iglesia por reunirse con aquellos que ortodoxia considera los Leprosos de la sociedad, eso mismo les sirve para desacreditar al mismisimo Señor Jesucristo que se reunia con toda suerte de pecadores.​​4º Existe una campaña psicopatica empleando de todos los medios disponibles para acabar con la Iglesia, y sin duda la desinformación es un medio muy efectivo. La desinformación se basa en aparentar tratarse de una fuente legitima para tomar a la victima con las defensas bajas y presto a creer el mensaje. Por eso tenemos personas que se hacen pasar por catolicos desafectos y todo un abanico de web que se dicen catolicas como InfoCatólica o INFOVATICANA - Religión y Persona | InfoVaticana que ya en su portada traen ataques directos a la Iglesia. Emplean está suplantación para ganarse la confianza de los incautos, alimentando sus dudas para causar una desafección y apostasia de facto con la Iglesia, que es el resultado contante y sonante, apostasias.​
5º El CVII ha sido un exito si se compara con lo que ha sucedido con la evolucion de la poblacion protestante en Europa, mientras que el numero de protestantes se ha reducido en un 25% el numero de catolicos lo ha echo en un 10%. Lo que nos dice que el protestantismo genera 2,5 veces mas abandonos que la IGlesia del CVII. UN Existazo material.




Y ahora vamos a ver como actuan estos psicopatas, veamos lo que nos decia @Kairós

Vean que la noticia se refiere a lo proferido por un laico llamado Hansruedi Huber







Pero han de poner la imagen del obispo Felix Gmür, para difamar sugiriendo que esto es cosa del Obispo de Suiza. ¿como puede un medio que se dice catolico y unos agentes que se dicen catolicos cometer una difamación tan clamorosa?

Mas aqui no termina la cosa porque @Kairós contraataca diciendo lo siguiente:

Es decir nos dice que el Obispo Felix Gmür de marras concedió una entrevista en la web enlazada en la que queda como que esta a favor del matrimonio homosexual, pero veamos lo que dice en esta entrevista:

Traductor de Google

PERIODISTA: ¿No es una contradicción: no quieres discriminar entre lesbianas y gays, *pero estás en contra de bendecir a tu pareja?*​​*OBISPO: Como dijimos, nuestra iglesia hace una distinción clara entre el matrimonio como una unión de hombre y mujer y otras formas de asociación. Es por eso que ella no ve un matrimonio en la unión de una mujer y una mujer o un hombre y un hombre. Es algo diferente, algo propio. En ese sentido, no se puede hablar de discriminación. Si uno no reconoce esta diferencia, todo se vuelve plano e igual. El Papa luego dice que es una indiferencia general.*​​*PERIODISTA: Puedes bendecir a dos personas del mismo sexo, dice la iglesia, pero no su conexión. El ciudadano de la calle no entiende eso. ,*​​*OBISPO: El punto de referencia para la asociación es, para la tradición bíblica y eclesiástica, el matrimonio entre un hombre y una mujer. Su conexión es la imagen del pacto de Dios con su pueblo, de Cristo con su iglesia. Dado que el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no es un matrimonio y, por lo tanto, no se interpreta como un pacto, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos. Sin embargo, es importante hablar primero con los interesados y preguntarles qué quieren.*​​Es decir el Obispo deja claro y meridiano que no es posible el matrimonio Homosexual el la Iglesia. Por lo tanto La diócesis de Basilea apoya la legalización de los matrimonios homosexuales desinforma asi tambien el agente infiltrado @Kairós.

Una vez que este desinformador ha quedado retratado, en lugar de mostrar arrepentimiento o retratactarse de una infamia tan grave a un Hombre como haria una persona normal, se ha dedicado a emitir fuegos de artificio para tratar de provocar emocionalmente al personal, como pueden verlo en este hilo Desmontando el neopaganismo . Tratando de desviar la atención sobre un clamoroso hecho de desprestigio personal con mentiras. lo que es una conducta tipicamente PSICOPATA; la idiocia moral unida a tacticas de manipulación emocional. Vemos tambien que ahora trata de ocultar la evidencia de su difamación tratando de ocultar el hecho con toneladas de post y post, en lugar de admitir el inmerecido vilipendio del Obispo Suizo, pues es un psicopata.

Asi pues para concluir:

Cuando lutero causo el cisma, lo que hizo fue entregar a los apostatas a los garajes gobernados por psicopatas, en donde pueden manipular emocionalmente a los que alli caen a placer. Mucho ojo pues porque detras de infovaticana, infocatolica y todo este movimiento sedevacantista no hay sino psicopatas tal y como demuestran sus tácticas psicopaticas de deficientes morales.


----------



## Poseidón (12 Sep 2019)

Solo te falto acabar con el "Cuidado Pues"

Putos zumbados adoradores de muertos.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2019)

ñ


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Sep 2019)

¡Los hugonotes nos atacan! ¡Que vuelva el Cardenal Richelieu!


----------



## Dan Daly (13 Sep 2019)

El Concilio Vaticano II fue una rendición al protestantismo. Que ahora haya un Papa que jalea a Lutero no puede extrañarnos. Y que los templos estén vacíos y los conventos tengan que importar adolescentes de Centroamérica les importa un higo. El alto clero hace tiempo que se vendió a la masonería y a sus jefes. Dentro de unos años la Iglesia Católica desaparecerá y a nadie le importará.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2019)

Ariki, gran arrojo el tuyo sabiendo a lo que te expones en este ambiente. A estas alturas ya serás conocedor de lo que desgasta esto, destruir y difamar cuesta mucho menos que construir y cosechar confianza.

Los sedevacantistas en realidad no son más que una minoría poco significativa, una más de las grietas que utiliza el Malo y sus secuaces para tratar de meter sus cuñas. Además, al estilo protestonto están ya subdivididos en varias, con cuatro gatos en cada una. Lo gordo de la revuelta se está moviendo en el seno de la Iglesia, desde fuera solo se unen al festín (que luego se les indigestará, como es lógico).

Aquí una aportación desde COES.

El cisma americano que amenaza a la Iglesia Católica

En solitario, como decía, es un desgaste tremendo, así que para lo que te quieras apoyar ya sabes, aquí tienes unos pocos hombros.

En cuanto a los que se ponen de perfil con lo que está sucediendo, porque el papa dice esto o dicen que dijo lo otro pues... en fin, ellos sabrán.


Este asunto va a dejar clarinete bastantes cosas en cuanto a los católicos. Algunos de ellos creían que la Iglesia estaba para apuntalar su ideología, forma de vida, etc, etc. El utilitarismo tiene muchos más adeptos, en mi opinión, que cualquier otra corriente entre muchos católicos.


----------



## Lammero (13 Sep 2019)

Todo podría ser...

La sede no está vacante.
Está okupada por un okupa cabezaboluda al que hay que desalojar.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (13 Sep 2019)

¿Sabías que basas toda tu cosmovisión en una interpolación bíblica?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Sep 2019)

Bah, tonterías. En plena invasión moronegra e islámica, ¿crees que el protestantismo va a cargar contra probablemente su único aliado estratégico?


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2019)

menudo pájaro el tal perez-bustamante... cómo van degenerando los linajes a medida que se van estableciendo fuera de la Montaña (por lo que deduzco de su apellido, de ilustre prosapia que, de ser esto una rama de aquel tronco, estarían mancillando su buen nombre)... tanto en Madrid como en México.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2019)

pgriyo dijo:


> Lo que tendría que suceder, para que hubiera una legítima libertad religiosa de pensamiento y creencia, es la disolución de TODAS las organizaciones y jerarquías religiosas.
> 
> Sin excepciones.




ahí, ahí, para que haya libertad... suprimir todas las organizaciones y jerarquías.

aúpa los promotores de la libertad!!!


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2019)

pgriyo dijo:


> ¿Quién cojones eres tu para decirme a mi, ni a nadie como tengo que creer o que pensar?
> 
> Pues las instituciones religiosas, LO MISMO.



vamos a entrar en un bucle clásico de "rebeldes":

y tú quién cojones eres para decirme a mí si puedo decirte o no qué tienes que creer o pensar?

a lo que agrego... quién cojones te crees que eres tú para pretender aniquilar la Iglesia fundada por Jesucristo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Sep 2019)

Borgia fue un Santo Pater por Mateo 16:18 y ademas Español y como tal pesa sobre él una vilipendiante Leyenda Negra. Burbuja 2019 y aun seguis chupandoos el dedo.

El episodio más oscuro de la leyenda negra de los Borgia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Sep 2019)

La iglesia mantiene a su jerarquia religiosa sobre los fieles con arreglo a la libre concurrencia y plena libertad de los individuos de largarse de alli. No existe una fuerza armada cohercitiva que les mantenga en obediencia como si sucede con el Estado con respecto a su intromisión en los más nimios asuntos del hombre, como por ejemplo tener que pedirle permiso para alicatar el baño, pudiendote dartelo o quizas no. y de esta jerarquia ilegitima no te puedes largar, porque te persiguen por la fuerza.



pgriyo dijo:


> Lo que tendría que suceder, para que hubiera una legítima libertad religiosa de pensamiento y creencia, es la disolución de TODAS las organizaciones y jerarquías religiosas.
> 
> Sin excepciones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Sep 2019)

Por supuesto. Existen importantes intereses en hispanoamerica para servirse del protestantismo y causar la disolución que la capacidad de una religion universal para articular voluntades. Asi tienes a la poblacion dividida en garajes enfrentados entre ellos en donde los psicopatas que los dirigen crean tribus irreconciliables. Esto viene muy bien en terminos extrictamente geopoliticos para:
_La hegemonia USAna, doctrina Monroe, disuelve y despues digiere.
_Subversión por parte de potencias extranjeras para debilitar la unidad religiosa de la patria y por tanto hacerla vulnerable.

Te sugiero que examines el asunto con pespectiva¿no seria una formula efectiva para socavar la unidad religiosa en la iglesia ortodoxa rusa, y con ello la salud civil rusa, infiltrarse para promover el protestantismo? Sirve de facto al proposito de la guerra psicologica.



Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Bah, tonterías. En plena invasión moronegra e islámica, ¿crees que el protestantismo va a cargar contra probablemente su único aliado estratégico?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Sep 2019)

Eso es demostradamente falso, en la conversación el Obispo esta en contra de casar homosexuales y de bendecir el vinculo homosexual.

Traductor de Google

PERIODISTA: ¿No es una contradicción: no quieres discriminar entre lesbianas y gays, *pero estás en contra de bendecir a tu pareja?*​​*OBISPO: Como dijimos, nuestra iglesia hace una distinción clara entre el matrimonio como una unión de hombre y mujer y otras formas de asociación. Es por eso que ella no ve un matrimonio en la unión de una mujer y una mujer o un hombre y un hombre. Es algo diferente, algo propio. En ese sentido, no se puede hablar de discriminación. Si uno no reconoce esta diferencia, todo se vuelve plano e igual. El Papa luego dice que es una indiferencia general.*​​*PERIODISTA: Puedes bendecir a dos personas del mismo sexo, dice la iglesia, pero no su conexión. El ciudadano de la calle no entiende eso. ,*​​*OBISPO: El punto de referencia para la asociación es, para la tradición bíblica y eclesiástica, el matrimonio entre un hombre y una mujer. Su conexión es la imagen del pacto de Dios con su pueblo, de Cristo con su iglesia. Dado que el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no es un matrimonio y, por lo tanto, no se interpreta como un pacto, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos. Sin embargo, es importante hablar primero con los interesados y preguntarles qué quieren.*​​
Usted ha denigrado a este Obispo empleando una mentira, y en lugar de mostrar arrepentimiento o enmendarse en esta falta, emplea la tipica tactica psicopatica de tratar de desviar nuestra atención empleando fuegos de artificio. Pero lo que debe de hacer es retractarse de una difamación, y a la vista de que no esta dispuesto sino que emplea tacticas de cretino moral como enterrar el hilo entre tochos que nadie se lee y saltar a la siguiente difamación, está claro que es un Psicopata. En el garaje liuterano que preside no exista seguramente pizca de evangelio, todos los que alli concurren viven en desolación, postrados ante un lobo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Sep 2019)

Nah, es como estar en el balneario.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Ariki, gran arrojo el tuyo sabiendo a lo que te expones en este ambiente. A estas alturas ya serás conocedor de lo que desgasta esto, destruir y difamar cuesta mucho menos que construir y cosechar confianza.
> 
> Los sedevacantistas en realidad no son más que una minoría poco significativa, una más de las grietas que utiliza el Malo y sus secuaces para tratar de meter sus cuñas. Además, al estilo protestonto están ya subdivididos en varias, con cuatro gatos en cada una. Lo gordo de la revuelta se está moviendo en el seno de la Iglesia, desde fuera solo se unen al festín (que luego se les indigestará, como es lógico).
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Sep 2019)

El vinculo que no bendice es el vinculo homosexual, por eso no los casa y diferencia entre el vinculo entre hombre y mujer el vinculo homosexual. Lo que vendice es a los pecadores, en ese camino juntos que no se sostenga en el vinculo homosexual, por ejemplo amistad. 

Del mismo modo que quien bendice a un par de leprosos no está bendiciendo la lepra. 

Muy sencillo de entender me parece, pues no, este psicopata seguira diciendo que el Ovispo pretende casar homosexuales.


----------



## liantres (13 Sep 2019)

el hijo del hombre (Jesucristo) edifica su iglesia sobre un serafin (pedro).

Que después la hayan prostituido e identificado con la cruz boba y la mujer vestida de sol con la luna en sus pies y un modelo heliocentrico, es obra de quien se revela contra El Altisimo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Sep 2019)

APOCALIPSIS 12

La mujer y el dragón

12 Apareció en el cielo una gran señal: una mujer vestida del sol, con la luna debajo de sus pies, y sobre su cabeza una corona de doce estrellas.

2 Y estando encinta, clamaba con dolores de parto, en la angustia del alumbramiento.

3 También apareció otra señal en el cielo: he aquí un gran dragón escarlata, que tenía siete cabezas y diez cuernos, y en sus cabezas siete diademas; 

La Virgen Maria vestida de Sol con la Luna a sus pies, coronada de Estrellas, pero según los luteranos (que casan homosexuales recordemos) es un simple mujer que pasaba por alli.





sola escritura y tal.

En fin, tampoco es la cuestión del hilo. 



liantres dijo:


> Que después la hayan prostituido e identificado con la cruz boba y la mujer vestida de sol con la luna en sus pies y un modelo heliocentrico, es obra de quien se revela contra El Altisimo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Sep 2019)

Bendice a dos pecadores que acuden a la Iglesia, pero no bendice el vinculo. Vendice a los leprosos pero no la Lepra, ¿o es que cuando los Leprosos eran vendecidos por Jesucristo estaba vendiciendo su Lepra?. Pero usted dice que el Obispo pretende casar homosexuales aunque niega explicitamente que ese sea un vinculo aceptado por la Iglesia.

Traductor de Google

PERIODISTA: ¿No es una contradicción: no quieres discriminar entre lesbianas y gays, *pero estás en contra de bendecir a tu pareja?*​​*OBISPO: Como dijimos, nuestra iglesia hace una distinción clara entre el matrimonio como una unión de hombre y mujer y otras formas de asociación. Es por eso que ella no ve un matrimonio en la unión de una mujer y una mujer o un hombre y un hombre. Es algo diferente, algo propio. En ese sentido, no se puede hablar de discriminación. Si uno no reconoce esta diferencia, todo se vuelve plano e igual. El Papa luego dice que es una indiferencia general.*​​*PERIODISTA: Puedes bendecir a dos personas del mismo sexo, dice la iglesia, pero no su conexión. El ciudadano de la calle no entiende eso. ,*​​*OBISPO: El punto de referencia para la asociación es, para la tradición bíblica y eclesiástica, el matrimonio entre un hombre y una mujer. Su conexión es la imagen del pacto de Dios con su pueblo, de Cristo con su iglesia. Dado que el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no es un matrimonio y, por lo tanto, no se interpreta como un pacto, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos. Sin embargo, es importante hablar primero con los interesados y preguntarles qué quieren.*​​

Y sigue sin rectificar su clarisima difamación y escarnio, al ser incapaz de sentir rubor moral no está llamado a hacerlo. Lo que si hace como buen psicopata es tratar de legitimar su ataque contra la Iglesia, empleando las imagenes de otros Papas y escondiendose tras ellos. Es una clara tactica psicopata.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Sep 2019)

Volvemos a la táctica psicopatica del fuego de artificio, usted trata de provocar una respuesta emocional en nosotros con otra difamación para que olvidemos la deuda que tiene usted en cuanto a la difamación que ha sufrido por su parte el obispo, del que digo dijo que bendice el vinculo homosexual cuando en la entrevista lo niega categoricamente. Asi le perseguimos difamación tras difamación, y no cumple con su deber moral de negar la difamación. Es tipicamente psicopata, solo nos muestra la patita del lobo en su insistencia.

Traductor de Google

PERIODISTA: ¿No es una contradicción: no quieres discriminar entre lesbianas y gays, *pero estás en contra de bendecir a tu pareja?*​​*OBISPO: Como dijimos, nuestra iglesia hace una distinción clara entre el matrimonio como una unión de hombre y mujer y otras formas de asociación. Es por eso que ella no ve un matrimonio en la unión de una mujer y una mujer o un hombre y un hombre. Es algo diferente, algo propio. En ese sentido, no se puede hablar de discriminación. Si uno no reconoce esta diferencia, todo se vuelve plano e igual. El Papa luego dice que es una indiferencia general.*​​*PERIODISTA: Puedes bendecir a dos personas del mismo sexo, dice la iglesia, pero no su conexión. El ciudadano de la calle no entiende eso. ,*​​*OBISPO: El punto de referencia para la asociación es, para la tradición bíblica y eclesiástica, el matrimonio entre un hombre y una mujer. Su conexión es la imagen del pacto de Dios con su pueblo, de Cristo con su iglesia. Dado que el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no es un matrimonio y, por lo tanto, no se interpreta como un pacto, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos. Sin embargo, es importante hablar primero con los interesados y preguntarles qué quieren.*​​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Sep 2019)

Cuando resolvamos esta difamación, pasaremos resolver las siquientes, que viniendo de la misma fuente, tienen toda la pinta de estar corrompidas. Como ha quedado demostrado, estos infiltrados pretender hacer pasar por "bendecir la Lepra" lo que es bendecir y tratar de sanar al Leproso. Lo bueno de esta incapacidad para distinguir ambos aspectos, es lo que los distingue de aquellos que podemos sí comprender el Evangelio y el Sagrado Corazón de Jesucristo de los que no. Presten atención pues, la imposibiliad de ir mas alla de la letra de estos psicopatas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Sep 2019)

Vean tambien como tienen preferencia por emplear la manipulación emocional mediante imagenes, omitiendo el contexto ect en el que se produce la imagen. Son tacticas psicopaticas, evidentemente a la pregunta de si segun el Evangelio de Jesucristo se ha de tratar de sanar a los Leprosos modernos no van a responder. Dado que no le interesa lo mas minimo, busca provocar respuesta emocionales para causar desafección con una Iglesia que segun Mateo 16:18 es infalible.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Sep 2019)

Vimos como en infocatolica emplearon la imagen del Obispo Suizo para el titular de que la diocesis pretendia casar homosexuales cuando en la convesación de marras niega rotundamente esa posibilidad.

Traductor de Google

PERIODISTA: ¿No es una contradicción: no quieres discriminar entre lesbianas y gays, *pero estás en contra de bendecir a tu pareja?*​​*OBISPO: Como dijimos, nuestra iglesia hace una distinción clara entre el matrimonio como una unión de hombre y mujer y otras formas de asociación. Es por eso que ella no ve un matrimonio en la unión de una mujer y una mujer o un hombre y un hombre. Es algo diferente, algo propio. En ese sentido, no se puede hablar de discriminación. Si uno no reconoce esta diferencia, todo se vuelve plano e igual. El Papa luego dice que es una indiferencia general.*​​*PERIODISTA: Puedes bendecir a dos personas del mismo sexo, dice la iglesia, pero no su conexión. El ciudadano de la calle no entiende eso. ,*​​*OBISPO: El punto de referencia para la asociación es, para la tradición bíblica y eclesiástica, el matrimonio entre un hombre y una mujer. Su conexión es la imagen del pacto de Dios con su pueblo, de Cristo con su iglesia. Dado que el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no es un matrimonio y, por lo tanto, no se interpreta como un pacto, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos. Sin embargo, es importante hablar primero con los interesados y preguntarles qué quieren.*​​
Y no van a rectificar, pasaran a la siguiente difamación. Mucho ojo con estos lobos, abandonad sus garajes y volved a la Santa Madre Iglesia fundada por Jesucristo en Mateo 16!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Sep 2019)

Urge que abandoneis esos garajes coronados por psicopatas, por lobos que inflaman su ego elevandose a autoridad sobre la biblía. Abandonad sus paramos de desolación sacramental, de ausencia de verdadero Evangelio. Volved a la Santa Madre Iglesia, fundada por Jesucristo en San Pedro y que es infalible tan y como nos lo promete Dios en Mateo 16:18. Volved a casa los hermanos perdidos!


----------



## 917 (13 Sep 2019)

Aquí faltan hogueras y que el Ariki pollas este les prenda el fuego .


----------



## Cuncas (13 Sep 2019)

pgriyo dijo:


> ...



 Llegas tarde a ocultar la información de tu perfil... ya estás descubierto escoria calvinista de mierda. Chocho mohoso de luz...


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2019)

me importa un carajo a quién crees, si como mi amigo Sapo dice eres el Patato de pus... hastaluego locassss... ya has consumido todo el tiempo que podía dedicarte, chaooooo 



pgriyo dijo:


> Eso lo dicen los jerarcas de la organización.
> 
> Jesucristo me ha dicho a mi que el no quería fundar ninguna religión, que el y sus discípulos ya tenían una religión, eran judíos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2019)

Una pequeña búsqueda y se encuentra esto de Pérez Bustamante, a ver que nos puede decir K Kairos 

Verdadero amor por los homosexuales





un poco caraduras estos acusadores...


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2019)

un jetas, como tú


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2019)

Gracias, Sapo, bien visto!


----------



## Hannibaal (13 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La función de la Iglesia es difundir el evangelio y llevarselo a los pecadores, la salvación de las almas. No es controlar fronteras ni prohibir desfiles homosexuales que caen en la competencia de la autoridad civil. Porque aqui parece que es la Iglesia la que tiene potestad para permitir esos desfiles, o que ha sido el CVII el que ha regado con millones las asociaciones que se dedican a a difundir el adulterio, el aborto, la homosexualidad. Se señala al CVII de ser la culpable de esto, y quizas con otro CVII las cosas serian aun peores!. ¿quien tiene el poder de la premonición aqui?



Pues no está haciendo muy bien esa función, las Iglesias cada década mas vacías, cada vez se ordenan menos sacerdotes, la sociedad cada vez mas descatolizada. Quizás el CVII en general no era malo, pero el cambio de la liturgia creo que fue devastador para la Iglesia, una liturgia por cierto que se acerca a la de los protestantes, esto no lo puedes negar.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> 4º Existe una campaña psicopatica empleando de todos los medios disponibles para acabar con la Iglesia, y sin duda la desinformación es un medio muy efectivo. La desinformación se basa en aparentar tratarse de una fuente legitima para tomar a la victima con las defensas bajas y presto a creer el mensaje. Por eso tenemos personas que se hacen pasar por catolicos desafectos y todo un abanico de web que se dicen catolicas como InfoCatólica o INFOVATICANA - Religión y Persona | InfoVaticana que ya en su portada traen ataques directos a la Iglesia. Emplean está suplantación para ganarse la confianza de los incautos, alimentando sus dudas para causar una desafección y apostasia de facto con la Iglesia, que es el resultado contante y sonante, apostasias.



Infovaticana es una página sensacionalista y poco constructiva, no se si son infiltrados pero desde luego no creo que actuen como buenos católicos. En cambio de Infocatólica estás muy equivocado, allí escriben sacerdotes, teólogos y filósofos y laicos algunos de mucho nivel. Si no estás de acuerdo con esa noticia es tu problema, y aunque fuera incorrecta esa información por un error en una noticia no deberías desacreditar el resto de publicaciones de esa página. 

Por último, volviendo a lo que dije de que la liturgia es algo fundamental, fueron unos sedevacantistas los que se encargaron de guardar esa tradición de siglos que el CVII quiso destruir para sustituirla por la actual liturgia que es similar a la de los herejes protestantes. No deberían estar muy equivocados esos sedevacantistas cuando varios cardenales y el mismo Papa Benedicto xvi han reconocido los problemas que ha generado la nueva misa.


----------



## Gerión (13 Sep 2019)

La Iglesia no es el enemigo sino más bien de los últimos baluartes contra la inundación progresista. La infiltración protestante es de doble vía, tanto la evangelicoide como la masonoide. Ambas son sedevacantistas, una es de efecto instantáneo por buscar la decapitación del cuerpo por la caída del actual Papa y la otra en diferido puesto que busca la disolución completa del cuerpo de la Iglesia en el ácido moderno.

Aún con todo, veo que la mayor reacción se está dando en la sociedad que llaman "civil" y que la Iglesia va a remolque. Supongo que es algo que ha ocurrido siempre por el carácter "femenino" de la Iglesia, prudente, frente al carácter masculino, arriesgado y de "todo o nada" de los Imperios. La Tradición aunque esté desperdigada aún se conserva en los corazones de los hombres, por ser lo que son, y despierta en estos momentos ante la contemplación y estudio de la ruina.

La sanación o rescate de la Iglesia obliga a una guerra imperial. Esta guerra imperial obliga a la eliminación o transformación de todas las instituciones y manchas progresistas. En el ámbito geopolítico obliga al repliegue de los EEUU, a la "continentalización" de la UE, al despertar de la conciencia de los países hispánicos, al ascenso de potencias asiáticas no progresistas... En el ámbito sociofamiliar, obliga a esperar al suicidio de todas las generaciones antinatalistas y a la entrada en el poder de los supervivientes al ácido moderno. Cada uno con sus heridas, traumas y contaminación, pero con voluntad de seguir adelante.

La influencia de la Iglesia parece reducirse asintóticamente como ocurrió con el carlismo en la escena política española, pero a la vez las "formas nuevas" van pereciendo una y otra vez, en un magma burbujeante, igual que los Estados bárbaros subían y caían mientras los monasterios, por reducidos que fueran, guardaban el saber. Tiempos convulsos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Sep 2019)

Aqui tienes los efectos del CVII, en un entorno que es un pantano de depravación masonico, en australia se ha convertido en la filiacion Cristiana mayoritaria, diria que un exito. No es el CVII lo que ha vaciado las iglesias en europa, porque en ellas se sigue produciendo la Transustanciacion y la conmemoracion por un Clero que es legitimo que es el nucleo de la eucaristia, no me vengas con superficialidades como la esquisitez del rito que evidentemente es mayor en el tridentino, pero recuerda que eso te lo ha dado la Iglesia. El vaciado de las iglesias se produce por toda la ofensiva hedonista de los ultimos 60 años que proviene de la modernidad.

Infovaticana es un medio de desinformación. Eso de un sitio de noticias que dice ser catolico y que no obstante ataca cada 2 x 3 a la iglesia, es como sitio que se dice ser pro-monarquico y se pasa el dia sacando trapos sucios de la monarquia.... sencillamente no son quienes dicen ser.




Hannibaal dijo:


> Pues no está haciendo muy bien esa función, las Iglesias cada década mas vacías, cada vez se ordenan menos sacerdotes, la sociedad cada vez mas descatolizada. Quizás el CVII en general no era malo, pero el cambio de la liturgia creo que fue devastador para la Iglesia, una liturgia por cierto que se acerca a la de los protestantes, esto no lo puedes negar.
> 
> 
> Infovaticana es una página sensacionalista y poco constructiva, no se si son infiltrados pero desde luego no creo que actuen como buenos católicos. En cambio de Infocatólica estás muy equivocado, allí escriben sacerdotes, teólogos y filósofos y laicos algunos de mucho nivel. Si no estás de acuerdo con esa noticia es tu problema, y aunque fuera incorrecta esa información por un error en una noticia no deberías desacreditar el resto de publicaciones de esa página.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Sep 2019)

Constatamos que @Kairós sigue sin retractarse de la difamación al obispo Suizo que segun él estaba deseando casar homosexuales, Como psicopata sigue sin sentir rubor moral ninguno pese a denigrar a una persona. he aqui lo que expresaba el Obispo Suizo en realidad

Traductor de Google

PERIODISTA: ¿No es una contradicción: no quieres discriminar entre lesbianas y gays, *pero estás en contra de bendecir a tu pareja?*​​*OBISPO: Como dijimos, nuestra iglesia hace una distinción clara entre el matrimonio como una unión de hombre y mujer y otras formas de asociación. Es por eso que ella no ve un matrimonio en la unión de una mujer y una mujer o un hombre y un hombre. Es algo diferente, algo propio. En ese sentido, no se puede hablar de discriminación. Si uno no reconoce esta diferencia, todo se vuelve plano e igual. El Papa luego dice que es una indiferencia general.*​​*PERIODISTA: Puedes bendecir a dos personas del mismo sexo, dice la iglesia, pero no su conexión. El ciudadano de la calle no entiende eso. ,*​​*OBISPO: El punto de referencia para la asociación es, para la tradición bíblica y eclesiástica, el matrimonio entre un hombre y una mujer. Su conexión es la imagen del pacto de Dios con su pueblo, de Cristo con su iglesia. Dado que el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no es un matrimonio y, por lo tanto, no se interpreta como un pacto, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos. Sin embargo, es importante hablar primero con los interesados y preguntarles qué quieren.*​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Sep 2019)

La Iglesia es en efecto el ultimo Gran Bastión Real que confronta la degeneración de caracter luciferino-modernista que lo impregna todo. El ultimo barco a flote en donde todas las instituciones relevantes han caido en la ignomina. Ya me direis que sentido tiene atacarla cual termitas si no se estra trabajando para el enemigo. Si parece que trabajan para el enemigo, es que trabajan para el enemigo. 



Gerión dijo:


> La Iglesia no es el enemigo sino más bien de los últimos baluartes contra la inundación progresista. La infiltración protestante es de doble vía, tanto la evangelicoide como la masonoide. Ambas son sedevacantistas, una es de efecto instantáneo por buscar la decapitación del cuerpo por la caída del actual Papa y la otra en diferido puesto que busca la disolución completa del cuerpo de la Iglesia en el ácido moderno.
> 
> Aún con todo, veo que la mayor reacción se está dando en la sociedad que llaman "civil" y que la Iglesia va a remolque. Supongo que es algo que ha ocurrido siempre por el carácter "femenino" de la Iglesia, prudente, frente al carácter masculino, arriesgado y de "todo o nada" de los Imperios. La Tradición aunque esté desperdigada aún se conserva en los corazones de los hombres, por ser lo que son, y despierta en estos momentos ante la contemplación y estudio de la ruina.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerión (14 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La Iglesia es en efecto el ultimo Gran Bastión Real que confronta la degeneración de caracter luciferino-modernista que lo impregna todo. El ultimo barco a flote en donde todas las instituciones relevantes han caido en la ignomina. Ya me direis que sentido tiene atacarla cual termitas si no se estra trabajando para el enemigo. Si parece que trabajan para el enemigo, es que trabajan para el enemigo.



Los esfuerzos deberían enfocarse en estructuras muy determinadas:

-La ONU y su burocracia.
-La UE y su burocracia.
-El aparato estatal norteamericano, halcones, Estado profundo, lobby militar-industrial.
-Los órganos de decisión de las grandes corporaciones y sus lobbies de influencia.
-Las Logias y Orientes de este y el otro lado del mar.
-Los Partidos de las democracias occidentales y sus redes de influencia.
-ONGs y asociaciones filantrópicas.
-El Estado ruso.
-El Partido Comunista Chino.
-Otros Estados y poderes díscolos: saudíes, israelíes, turcos, iraníes...

@El Ariki Mau sería necesario quizás hacer un gran mapa de la "Antiiglesia", con sus centros y ramificaciones para poder guiar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Sep 2019)

Tu enfoque es mucho más cabal, razonable, inteligente y util, que lo que estamos viendo con esto de sedevacantismo que opera causando desafección y destrucción en el más reaccionario y ancla etica de las Instituciones relevantes que existen hoy dia. Supongo que cuanta menos influencia tenga la iglesia estaran mas contentos, dado que al fin y al cabo esta tomado por el anticristo.



Gerión dijo:


> Los esfuerzos deberían enfocarse en estructuras muy determinadas:
> 
> -La ONU y su burocracia.
> -La UE y su burocracia.
> ...


----------



## Gerión (14 Sep 2019)

Sobre lo de Australia, o también otros sitios como Holanda o incluso EEUU. La estrategia de "paso de la tormenta" quizás consiste en que el protestantismo consume su ciclo:

Negación de la Iglesia y del Imperio (protestantismo)--> Negación de Dios y de la Fe (ateísmo) --> Negación del Hombre y de la Razón (antinatalismo) y de ahí la desaparición física de los sujetos.

Tras esto, de todas formas tocaría una renovación espiritual y ahí tiene que brillar la luz de la Ortodoxia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Sep 2019)

Si el CVII ha sido un fiasco ¿entonces que ha sido para los garajes de los herejes? 






















Ya me diran si con estas cifras se puede revocar la Promesa de DIOS en Mateo 16.18 como si el Alto Clero quisiera que el mensaje del Evangelio no se diseminase. Es realmente ridiculo lo de esta gente. A tenor de lo que se ve aqui con la caida en picado de los garajes de psicopatas, diria que el CVII ha sido un rotundo exito visto en las cenagosas aguas en las que nos encontramos. Está lidiando el temporal muy bien.



Gerión dijo:


> Sobre lo de Australia, o también otros sitios como Holanda o incluso EEUU. La estrategia de "paso de la tormenta" quizás consiste en que el protestantismo consume su ciclo:
> 
> Negación de la Iglesia y del Imperio (protestantismo)--> Negación de Dios y de la Fe (ateísmo) --> Negación del Hombre y de la Razón (antinatalismo) y de ahí la desaparición física de los sujetos.
> 
> Tras esto, de todas formas tocaría una renovación espiritual y ahí tiene que brillar la luz de la Ortodoxia.


----------



## Gerión (14 Sep 2019)

La gráfica que habría que poner justo detrás de la de protestantes y después ateos (que se complementan en su bajada y su subida), es la de no-nacidos. Así se vería la reducción demográfica directa.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (14 Sep 2019)

Vaya aburrimiento


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Sep 2019)

Bien visto, en eso seguramente existe una relacion proporcional. Asi que podemos hacernos a la idea de los millones de vidas que ha protegido este gran exito relativo de la Iglesia con respecto a las herejias cristianas. Eso son vidas que han nacido contantes y sonantes, y seguro que El Espiritu Santo que opera en los conclaves todo eso lo tiene en cuenta. Si ha salido un CVII de más abarcar y menos apretar, sera por algo. Como Pablo en su dia, y no diremos que San PAblo no tubo exito pese a alejarse de la ortodoxia judia del momento.



Gerión dijo:


> La gráfica que habría que poner justo detrás de la de protestantes y después ateos (que se complementan en su bajada y su subida), es la de no-nacidos. Así se vería la reducción demográfica directa.


----------



## Arson (14 Sep 2019)

Vaya pelea más insulsa entre meapilas







deus vult motherfuckers


----------



## Hannibaal (14 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aqui tienes los efectos del CVII, en un entorno que es un pantano de depravación masonico, en australia se ha convertido en la filiacion Cristiana mayoritaria, diria que un exito.



Eso habla mas que nada de la decadencia mas acelerada de las confesiones protestantes, por otro lado Australia es un país que ha recibido una altísima inmigración procedente de países católicos como Irlanda, Italia, Croacia, etc. El CVII a nivel europeo y global es un fracaso, pero con ello no quiero decir que tenga la culpa de todo, es algo mas complejo. Lo que me parece que es indiscutible es el error de la reforma del rito.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> *Dado que el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no es un matrimonio y, por lo tanto, no se interpreta como un pacto, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos. Sin embargo, es importante hablar primero con los interesados y preguntarles qué quieren.*



Ya te ha dicho ese forero, ese obispo está dejando implícito que es aceptable el concubinato de dos hombres (o dos mujeres) y que es tolerable la fornicación. Lamentable.


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La Iglesia es en efecto el ultimo Gran Bastión Real que confronta la degeneración de caracter luciferino-modernista que lo impregna todo. El ultimo barco a flote en donde todas las instituciones relevantes han caido en la ignomina. Ya me direis que sentido tiene atacarla cual termitas si no se estra trabajando para el enemigo.



Estoy de acuerdo, por eso yo no ataco a la Iglesia, pero una cosa es eso y otra callar ante los escandalos. El problema es que esa Iglesia se está convirtiendo en otra religión, una antropocentrista, cuando los miembros del clero (y el Papa) no paran de hablar de la la igualdad, los refugiados, del (patraña) cambio climatico, se delatan. 
Estas cosas son intolerables: 






A Zerolo (homosexual anticatólico y político de tercera fila) esta Iglesia lo homenajea, la clase política anticatólica le dedicó una plaza a su nombre, para ello se la quitaron al político tradicionalista Vazquez de Mella. Vergüenza le debería dar a Bernaldo su intervención en este hilo, muy decepcionante.


Gerión dijo:


> Los esfuerzos deberían enfocarse en estructuras muy determinadas:
> 
> -*La ONU* y su burocracia.
> -La* UE *y su burocracia.
> ...



*
*


----------



## Plvs Vltra (14 Sep 2019)

Protestante o Ju......ia?


----------



## Esflinter (14 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> He tomado conciencia plena de que el movimiento sedevacantista esta azuzada por la infiltración de protestantes y enemigos de la Iglesia que emplean tacticas psicopaticas de desinformación (infovaticana.com , infocatolica...) y difamación empleando manipulación emocional cuando no información demostradamente falsa como veremos más adelante.
> 
> Pero en primer lugar vamos a apuntalar que el sedevacantismo es de hecho una Herejia, dado que como dice Mateo 16:18:
> _Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro, y sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; __y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella_.​
> ...



Jojojojojojo


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (14 Sep 2019)

Yo lo estoy flipando


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

*¿Qué autoridad legítima de la Iglesia ha declarado hereje a Francisco?*

¿Acaso una cuadrilla de esos que se dedican a censurarlo públicamente se han autoproclamado tal?

Por cierto @Hannibal ¿a qué viene esa manía de que el obispo deja implito no sé qué idea? precisamente eso es lo que ha rebatido el Ariki, que esas interpretaciones son tendenciosas y difamantes, en ningún momento bendice la homosexualidad ¿acaso pretendéis que los crisitanos se dediquen a apalear o colgar maricas? 

Francisco ya ha dejado claro su rechazo a la homosexualidad, no a la persona que manifiesta esas tendencias, algo en total sintonía con la doctrina católica.

Algunos están tragandose toda la bazofia seudoprotestant, eso sí que es decepcionante, al menos en los que son católicos... en el resto, casi se entiende el regocijo ante la revuelta de acusadores seudocelotes.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

ni lo será


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

Falso, intoxicador, solo la jerarquía de la Iglesia puede dictaminar si existe herejía.

Tus ciénagas no cambian ese hecho.

Carruseleeeero!!!


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

¿Acaso crees que la Iglesia con su jerarquía no tiene capacidad para detectar y dictaminar si un Papa es hereje o no?

¿O crees que los tuyos son meóre, quillo?

Deja de cacarear y anegar, sinver!!!

Te descubrimos a tiempo y tu basura queda en este foro desactivada.


----------



## BGA (14 Sep 2019)

Buen hilo y valiente Ariki Mau. 

La Iglesia nunca sale al paso de las difamaciones porque esa prerrogativa poderosa es cosa de los malos. Los asesinos acaban con vidas y los difamadores acaban con famas y honores. Como he dicho en algún momento esa es una cruz que se aprende a llevar si se tiene claro quién domina la Verdad y sabe del corazón de los hombres y quién domina al mundo y sus apariencias. 

Muchos dicen tener Fe pero la viven como una experiencia incorporada a su vida que pierde o gana fuerza como los estados de ánimo. Es "algo" personal que va y viene en un camino del que forma apenas un acompañamiento que dificulta la simple sensación de soledad. Es como tener en la cartera la entrada a un concierto exclusivo que sucederá algún día pero que ni siquiera estamos seguros de querer asistir. Es algo que acompaña como una seguridad, como un por si acaso, en un caminar del que es comparsa y no la voz que lo guíe. Pues aquí tenemos la ocasión de poner a prueba nuestra fidelidad y confianza siguiendo escrupulosamente las directrices de la Fe. 

Cuando Cristo nos dice que los mansos heredarán el cielo, no se está refiriendo exclusivamente a los mansos de carácter y a los débiles de corazón, sino a todos los que no siendo ni una cosa ni la otras, se someten a Cristo y quien así lo hace, aprecia que su juicio, su discernimiento, transciende lo sabido, lo interiorizado en su ambiente cultural, al mismo tiempo que comprende que sus juicios son obra mayormente de su propia ignorancia, la cual nutría los fundamentos de su altivez y de su orgullo, siendo su "fe" un modo de marcar las diferencias, a su favor, del mismo modo que otros tenían las suyas operando de igual modo.

¿Muestran los agresivos fundamentalistas algún modo de humildad; alguna señal que los identifique con esa mansedumbre que habría de glorificar a Nuestro Señor?. ¿Podría un corazón dolorido por cuanto no acaba de comprender, lanzarse a una batalla campal contra el Papa -este o cualquier otro y por razones distintas- poniéndose él mismo en disposición de admirarse como más sabio, más "ortodoxo", mejor orientado por el Espíritu Santo?. 

Hoy le ha tocado a la Iglesia ser el centro de atención de tantos católicos que de repente exhiben las mismas seguridades de estar en lo cierto que los antisistema que querían derrocar al Parlamento y las demás instituciones porque eran corruptas. Reacciones de ameba que dejan para otro momento imaginar cómo sería "el día después" de su "cruzada" exitosa....

Yo no veo "otra Iglesia" en ciernes en los numerosos críticos de la actual Iglesia. La coincidencia en las críticas no es total y a cada cual le "duele lo suyo" o da a entender que efectivamente les doliera algo sinceramente... Al final acabaría sudeciendo lo acostumbrado: cuando lo único que da cohesión a la acción combinada de muchos es destruido, queda pactar cuáles serán "sus dogmas operativos"; aquello en lo que todos estén de acuerdo creando un nuevo "sistema solar" con su estrella central, planetas y sus satélites.... 

Piense el católico honesto es ese día después si triunfara la rebelión. Piensen si existen parecidos más que razonables entre aquel "reformador" Lutero y los que hoy se postulan como defensores de una Iglesia congelada que habría discernido hasta en sus más mínimos detalles todo cuanto Dios tenía que decirnos entonces y para siempre.... ¿Dios ya no quiere decirnos más; lo ha dicho todo?. ¿Es imposible que los tiempos cambiantes -que la Iglesia nunca ha liderado en los últimos siglos- sean nuevas oportunidades para poner a prueba la grandeza y sabiduría de la Palabra?.

Pero al margen de cuestiones sutiles que se nos escapan a todos, una Fe viva, más viva que nunca, como el valor supuesto al militar, debe "confiar" en la Palabra de Cristo y no en tantas palabras como se dicen sin saber quién es quien las dice ni cuáles sean sus verdaderas intenciones...

En el vídeo que enlazo abajo, uno de tantos que vendría a "demostrar" que este Papa es el anti Papa, el Papa Francisco está diciendo cosas muy interesantes. Menciona a la ONU y todas las organizaciones internacionales con capacidad para intermediar en los conflictos entre las naciones. No está valorando su ideología ni juzgándola, como tampoco lo hizo Cristo cuando se refirió al Cesar. Es la naturaleza en sí misma de un poder intermediador, como del poder del Cesar sin entrar a valorar las corruptelas del Cesar, lo que pone en valor. Pero ocurre que llueve sobre mojado y ya estamos suficientemente "tiernos" para dar el siguiente gran paso hacia la tribalización del mundo que caería irremediablemente ante el poder de la tribu más fuerte sin apelar a otros recursos que la seducción en pro de socabar toda seguridad procurando la traición y la apostasía, y la fuerza bruta con la que alcanzaría el poder sin más miramientos.

¿Y qué país ve en peligro su hegemonía global aceptando unas reglas escritas cuando apenas había conseguido ser el campeón de las libertades humanas?. 

Pues sí. "Ése" que viendo como los monstruos que ayudó a construir para acabar con sus aliados enemigos, empieza a a ver que ya caminan por su lado y que todos en realidad piensan que la política y los negocios no saben nada de lealtades. Todas las teorías de la conspiración recientes nacen de "su" inteligencia. Nunca han tenido el menor problema moral con nada que les pusiera en un conflicto de "oportunidades". No merecen nuestra confianza y es hora ya de apelar a la Fe y lo más sagrado de las patrias que buscan la paz, para discernir qué pretenden con estas campañas de destrucción masiva de todo cuanto suponga un escollo a sus "demoliciones controladas"....

En otro punto, el Papa Francisco dice que no le teme al "Cisma". Se puede entender de muchos modos y tal vez uno en el que "nuestros sinceros hermanos" no han reparado, es que se abra la puerta de salida al humo de Satanás... Los quistes purulentos empiezan a curarse cuando explotan. Ya se verá quién acaba siendo cuerpo sanado y quiénes los demonios expulsados con sus pestilencias.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

el papa lo ha definido certera y concisamente: 

ideología que pretende imponerse sobre la doctrina--> focos cismáticos.

guanseguén para los revoltosos: la Iglesia no está para apuntalar ideologías, ni intereses particulares ni estilos de vida ni patrimonios personales, etc, etc.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

pues llegó Francisco a abrir ventanas para sacar el humo de Satanás.

y le llamáis hereje!

retratado quedas, K Kairos, el cacareador que anega hilos.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (14 Sep 2019)

La mejor labor de infiltracion es la que pueden hacer los catolicos tradicionalistas para llevar el agua a su molino y conformarse como la corriente dominante

El problema es que con la masa de tercermundistas que hay es bastante complicado


----------



## Cuncas (14 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Buen hilo y valiente Ariki Mau.
> 
> La Iglesia nunca sale al paso de las difamaciones porque esa prerrogativa poderosa es cosa de los malos. Los asesinos acaban con vidas y los difamadores acaban con famas y honores. Como he dicho en algún momento esa es una cruz que se aprende a llevar si se tiene claro quién domina la Verdad y sabe del corazón de los hombres y quién domina al mundo y sus apariencias.
> 
> ...



Como siempre 40 párrafos para decir chorradas... paja, paja, paja, paja, paja, paja, paja, granito, paja, paja, paja , paja, paja, paja, paja, paja. Si escribes un libro no te lo publican ni en amazon, seguro que ni siquiera se lo leerá tu novia bernalda.

¿Agresivos fundamentalistas quiénes son? Para mí son aquellos que defienden una desviada interpretación de los evangelios y llaman "protestantes" (como tú hiciste) a aquellos que defienden la interpretación de Santos y eminentes teólogos a lo largo de siglos. Porque no olvides que tú decías que un título en el evangelio de San Juan era una mera formalidad literaria, que hay palabras y expresiones en los evangelios que son mera y burda literatura desdeñable.

Fundamentalistas iconoclastas son aquellos que hablan sobre la multiplicacion de los panes y los peces como un falso milagro y que hablan de que en realidad fue solidaridad "Open Arms" o que matizan las palabras de San Juan a su gusto para desvirtualizarlas: "No eso no fue así, todos estaban equivocados, incluso San Juan el literato. Es como yo digo, que en mi innegable virtud y sapiencia vengo a tirar por los suelos siglos y siglos de doctrina y a desenmascarar la burda literatura de las Santas Escrituras" Ahora los evangelistas eran unos "literatos" de las vanguardias de principio del XX, por lo que se ve; pero, los fundamentalistas somos los que encontramos escamas en todo esto, según tú y tu verborrea.

Lo mismo que matizan sobre la multiplicación de los panes y los peces, muchos matizan también sobre cómo Jesús caminó sobre las aguas. Ya que Jesús, en vez de caminar sobre las aguas, al parecer caminó sobre una manga de tierra oculta bajo la superficie para camelar a los pescadores, y que los pescadores que llevaban toda su vida pescando en ese lago nunca se habían percatado de la existencia de ese escollo... Fundamentalismo iconoclasta puro y duro. Claro, es que negar o matizar los milagros de Jesús, es negar o matizar su naturaleza divina y por lo tanto se niega también su origen divino, de ahí que hasta Francisco haya afirmado que por las venas de Jesús haya corrido sangre pagana... menos mal que no es tan "aventurero" de no hacer interpretación sobre lo de los "hermanos" de Jesús... porque eso ya le quitaría la máscara definitivamente, aunque tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

buena homilía.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Como siempre 40 párrafos para decir chorradas... paja, paja, paja, paja, paja, paja, paja, granito, paja, paja, paja , paja, paja, paja, paja, paja. Si escribes un libro no te lo publican ni en amazon, seguro que ni siquiera se lo leerá tu novia bernalda.
> 
> ¿Agresivos fundamentalistas quiénes son? Para mí son aquellos que defienden una desviada interpretación de los evangelios



Me alegra que defiendas la correcta interpretación de los Santos Evangelios. Esto es un buen paso, amigo.

Siento no haberme dado cuenta antes de tu Fe Católica.

Bueno es saberlo.

Gracias.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> La mejor labor de infiltracion es la que pueden hacer los catolicos tradicionalistas para llevar el agua a su molino y conformarse como la corriente dominante
> 
> El problema es que con la masa de tercermundistas que hay es bastante complicado



me recuerdas al utilitarismo de Gerión... son absurdas esas ideas de "católicos tradicionalistas", "católicos progres", etc, como infiltradores.

el molino es de todos y es común, no hay un molino tradicionalista ni otro no tradicionalista.


----------



## BGA (14 Sep 2019)

¿Quién persigue y quién es perseguido?. ¿Quién acusa y quien soporta las acusaciones?. 

*Mateo 10, 17-22*
_En aquel tiempo, dijo Jesús a sus apóstoles: No os fiéis de la gente, porque os entregarán a los tribunales y os azotarán en sus sinagogas; y por mi causa seréis llevados ante gobernadores y reyes, para que deis testimonio ante ellos y ante los gentiles. Mas cuando os entreguen, no os preocupéis de cómo o qué vais a hablar. Lo que tengáis que hablar se os comunicará en aquel momento. Porque no seréis vosotros los que hablaréis, sino el Espíritu de vuestro Padre el que hablará en vosotros. Entregará a la muerte hermano a hermano y padre a hijo; se levantarán hijos contra padres y los matarán. Y seréis odiados de todos por causa de mi nombre; pero el que persevere hasta el fin, ése se salvará. _


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

Vale vale, no nos cuentes más K Kairós, andas enredado con todo este contubernio vinculado a la fábrica Bannon, Church Militant a la que toda esta parafernalia falsotradicionalista, en realidad protestantizante, pretende convertir en comandantes de secuaces en países tan queridos como Colombia, México, etc.

Vaya un pájaro que estás hecho, jajaja...

Ay qué purga va a hacer Francisco, cada vez estoy más de su parte.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

deja de hacer de peón al cisma USano, mentecato!


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

igual que te hemos destapado a tí en el foro, Francisco destapará a toda la turba protestantizante bajo pelaje seudotradicionalista

Los catolicos ignorantes se hacen protestantes - Entrevista el padre Jorge Loring.

los jesuítas harán su trabajo, no lo dudes... incauto!


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

y todo ese blablabla solo para desviar la atención a tu negación de Mateo 16

ahí te trincó el Ariki bien trincao, ¿eh, carruselero? 





> Spoiler: más cenagal latinquín protestontoide de Kairós


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

- Niegas Mateo 16.

- pretendes que tú y otros cuantos ESTÁIS POR ENCIMA DEL JUICIO DE LA IGLESIA, la única que puede determinarlo en concilio si un papa es hereje.


Estás retratado, solo te queda anegar hilos UTILIZANDO PRÁCTICAS PROTESTONTAS... se te nota influído por el evangelismo latinquín, surfero de las religiones.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

¿juzgas al papa, Kairós?


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

o sea ... que estás juzgando al Papa como hereje... ¿no, Kairós?


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

queda claro... juzgas al papa pasándote por el arco la autoridad de la Iglesia, única capaz de hacer eso en concilio.

¿quién te crees que eres?


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

ni tú ni Atanasio tenéis potestad para juzgar si el papa es herético o no.

¿te das cuenta, gallito?


----------



## notmebug (14 Sep 2019)

tag pederastas sudacas debaten subnornalidades que no interesan a nadie jajajajajajjajajaja ya ni quemar gente pueden,que aburridos jajajajajajaja


----------



## notmebug (14 Sep 2019)

quemarse sola dice el maricon jajajajajajjajajaja lo que os jode es que ahora no mandais,no podeis asesinar gente como antes asesinos hijos de puta,mataos con los rojos,sois la misma mierda.Dais asco,a joderse


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

ah, vale, entonces te entendí mal y rechazas la acusación de que el papa sea un hereje.

bien, me alegro.

PD: corrijo para expresar mejor la idea.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

reculas luego avanzas, vuelves a recular...sabes que te has metido en un jardín.

¿quiénes dices que juzgaréis al papa de hereje? ¿en qué concilio?


----------



## BGA (14 Sep 2019)

Léanse los comentarios a pie de vídeos acusatorios contra el Papa Francisco. "Ya era hora de unos cardenales valientes...". "Por fin alguien que dice la verdad...". "Viva la sana doctrina... muera el papa satánico".... "Argentino tenía que ser...".

Nunca la ignorancia tuvo mayor predicamento. Las turbas están ya preparadas para la revolución que no será contra los poderes establecidos del mundo y sus conquistas a sangre y fuego. Van quedando atrás sus responsabilidades en las diásporas humanas por causa de las guerras, el hambre y las enfermedades en nombre de la libertad.... La siguiente será en nombre de Dios y de la "sana doctrina" llevando en estandartes escogidas frases de buenos Papas que se opusieron a la deriva modernista de una sociedad que vive ahora en pleno sus contradicciones.

El contexto explícito sobre el que lanzaron sus advertencias, ahora, en boca de los falsos católicos -y como siempre en boca de los "hermanos separados"-, se convierten en profecías... Tan solo es necesario identificar aquellas advertencias, cuyo contexto es fácil de encontrar en los libros de historia, incluso en la prensa de la época, con miembros particulares dentro de la Iglesia, incluso corrientes de opinión, que por cierto las ha habido siempre. Como dice le Papa Francisco, la amenaza de Cisma es consustancial a la historia de la Iglesia.

La verdad siempre va delante y la mentira siempre va detrás, pues su misión no es ofrecer alternativas nuevas, sino subvertir las existentes construidas entorno a la Verdad. Si la mentira triunfa es porque tiene algo sobre lo que operar, es decir, que opera sobre la verdad. Tanto como se habla de que tanto monta monta tanto la verdad como la mentira, el Bien como el Mal, piensen por un momento en qué terreno juega el mal y la mentira y si es la Verdad la que se inmiscuye en ese terreno creado por ellos -que no existe-, como sí ocurre a la inversa, en que la mentira y el mal intrusan los campos de la Verdad y el Bien. La mentira y el mal no son nada por sí mismos. Parasitan el Bien y la Verdad. Cristo es el Bien y la Verdad y el mundo de la maldad y de la falsedad viven con lo suyo en lo que no es suyo, creando irrealidad a partir de la realidad. Incluso en ésto son incapaces de crear nada concreto ni original, pues la irrealidad de suyo no existe pero parece existir mientras exista la realidad.

En éste vídeo no se dice nada que no supiéramos acerca de la masonería y de la Iglesia, y de hecho, si lo sabemos, es entre otras fuentes, gracias a este vídeo y a la labor del Sr. Bárcena. Pero quien lo enlaza da a entender -de nuevo insinúa, que algo queda- que este mensaje contra la masonería los es contra la masonería en la cabeza de la Iglesia. ¿Notan que ya está preparados para dejarse llevar por semejantes revelaciones?. Así es. Los años duros de la conspiranoia ya pasaron pero han de perdurar sus efectos secundarios. El mundo no ha mejorado nada tras ese afán por saber y denunciar la verdad y sí podemos afirmar, y este y otros hilos dan testimonio de ello, que el ácido corrosivo que es el pensamiento conspiranoico ya los tiene suficientemente preparados para operar en el mundo real y no es la Banca, ni el Estado, ni el Ejército, ni los "ricos"... su campo de acción, su concreción activa para detener tantas injusticias. No. Es la Iglesia, ahora identificada con la invasión, con las masonería, con el saber oculto...


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Léanse los comentarios a pie de vídeos acusatorios contra la Papa Francisco. "Ya era hora de unos cardenales valientes...". "Por fin alguien que dice la verdad...". "Viva la sana doctrina... muera el papa satánico".... "Argentino tenía que ser...".
> 
> Nunca la ignorancia tuvo mayor predicamento. Las turbas están ya preparadas para la revolución que no será contra los poderes establecidos del mundo y sus conquistas a sangre y fuego. Van quedando atrás sus responsabilidades en las diásporas humanas por causa de las guerras, el hambre y las enfermedades en nombre de la libertad.... La siguiente será en nombre de Dios y de la "sana doctrina" llevando en estandartes escogidas frases de buenos Papas que se opusieron a la deriva modernista de una sociedad que vive ahora en pleno sus contradicciones.
> 
> ...



Observa el parecido de la excitación de turbas descerebradas por parte de todo este veneno cismático con la excitación que ejercían los medios anticlericales en la preguerra de España. Estoy viendo que la infección va a saltar a los ambientes de la derecha VOXemita sin solución de continuidad.

Gran parte de toda esta basura viene por las mismas vías que buena parte de las ideas seudoidentitarias+neocon promocionadas por Bannon y toda esa patulea.

Observemos el fenómeno amigo porque se avecinan convulsiones anticlericales entre la neoderecha española. Y es que beben de las mismas fuentes.


----------



## BGA (14 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Observa el parecido de la excitación de turbas descerebradas por parte de todo este veneno cismático con la excitación que ejercían los medios anticlericales en la preguerra de España. Estoy viendo que la infección va a saltar a los ambientes de la derecha VOXemita sin solución de continuidad.
> 
> Gran parte de toda esta basura viene por las mismas vías que buena parte de las ideas seudoidentitarias+neocon promocionadas por Bannon y toda esa patulea.
> 
> Observemos el fenómeno amigo porque se avecinan convulsiones anticlericales entre la neoderecha española. Y es que beben de las mismas fuentes.



_"Seréis odiados y atacados por causa de mi nombre". _Prepararse que vienen curvas....


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

juzgas o no juzgas? subes o bajas?

o... simplemente... como parece ya sistemático en tí cuando no eres capaz de salvar contradicciones, cambias de tema?


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

¿no juzgas pero le vuelves a llamar hereje? (tendré que guardar el pantallazo porque eres más falso que un billete de céntimo de euro?


----------



## BGA (14 Sep 2019)

*ALERTA CATÓLICOS! LA INFILTRACIÓN PROTESTANTE ESTÁ DETRAS DEL SEDEVACANTISMO PARA CAUSAR DESAFECCIÓN*

Este mensaje va destinado a los católicos que lean en hilo y no sepan dónde posicionarse.

Escuchar al Padre Fortea de principio a fin. No pierdan detalle porque les va en ello los fundamentos de su Fe sometidos a una crítica feroz por quienes se ha erigido en jueces autorizados contra Papa. No es Francisco, es la "clave" que sostiene todo el edificio. Si este Papa es hereje y la Iglesia no reconoce a ninguna autoridad por encima de él, quiere decir que la Iglesia ha sido derrotada y las puertas de infierno han prevalecido sobre ella, dejando la promesa de Cristo en un voluntarismo fallido. ¿Qué queda si Cristo que es Dios, se ha equivocado sobre el futuro de la Iglesia creada por Él mismo?.

Confíen en que "las puertas del infierno no prevalecerán". Hagan oídos sordos a las insinuaciones del Malo, pues le pone a cada uno en ser jueces sin saber en realidad la razón última de lo que están juzgando.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Tenéis unas carencias en lectura y en compresión lectora muy graves. Kairós ya expuso (sin usar sus palabras) que nadie puede juzgar al papa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 154149
> 
> ...



así es, por tanto es absurdo que pretenda tildarlo de hereje sin ejercer de cantamañanas.

volviendo a lo nuestro, celebro que estés valorando las cuestiones de la Fe Católica, valoro enormemente tu evolución, amigo, hasta citas a San Ignacio.


----------



## Cuncas (14 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> así es, por tanto es absurdo que pretenda tildarlo de hereje sin ejercer de cantamañanas.
> 
> volviendo a lo nuestro, celebro que estés valorando las cuestiones de la Fe Católica, valoro enormemente tu evolución, amigo, hasta citas a San Ignacio.



No seas paternalista conmigo... y aprende a leer pero sobretodo a rezar. No permitas que tu ordenador consiga la salvación en vez de ti por hacerle "rezar" las oraciones que deberías rezar tú y no lo haces por pura vagancia... será porque te falta tiempo pasando tres cuartos de tu vida entre foros...


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> No seas paternalista conmigo... y aprende a leer pero sobretodo a rezar. No permitas que tu ordenador consiga la salvación en vez de ti por hacerle "rezar" las oraciones que deberías rezar tú y no lo haces por pura vagancia... será porque te falta tiempo pasando tres cuartos de tu vida entre foros...



gracias, consideraré tus palabras, a lo que añado que volveré a rezar por tí el Rosario del Poderoso Nombre de Jesús, veo avances amigo.

te ruego reciprocidad


----------



## Cuncas (14 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> gracias, consideraré tus palabras, a lo que añado que volveré a rezar por tí el Rosario del Poderoso Nombre de Jesús, veo avances amigo.
> 
> te ruego reciprocidad



Es mi corazón el que habla. Para mí no eres trigo limpio.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Es mi corazón el que habla. Para mí no eres trigo limpio.



En otro tiempo estarías atacando a la Compañía de Jesús, ahora manejas citas de San Ignacio para apoyar argumentaciones.

Algo está cambiando. Y es para bien, me alegro. De corazón. 

Ahora voy a volver a cumplir lo dicho y rezar de nuevo por tí, acompañando este Rosario:


----------



## Cuncas (14 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> En otro tiempo estarías atacando a la Compañía de Jesús, ahora manejas citas de San Ignacio para apoyar argumentaciones.
> 
> Algo está cambiando. Y es para bien, me alegro. De corazón.
> 
> Ahora voy a volver a cumplir lo dicho y rezar de nuevo por tí, acompañando este Rosario:



... No me conoces de nada para decir eso sobre mí... Ya en otros hilos puse vídeos del jesuita padre Carreira... te falla la memoria...


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> ... No me conoces de nada para decir eso sobre mí... Ya en otros hilos puse vídeos del jesuita padre Carrerira... te falla la memoria...



Pues mejor todavía si esa defensa de la Compañía ya viene de atrás. Muy bien.

PD: listo lo prometido


----------



## Hannibaal (14 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Por cierto @Hannibal ¿a qué viene esa manía de que el obispo deja implito no sé qué idea? precisamente eso es lo que ha rebatido el Ariki, que esas interpretaciones son tendenciosas y difamantes, en ningún momento bendice la homosexualidad ¿acaso pretendéis que los crisitanos se dediquen a apalear o colgar maricas?
> 
> Francisco ya ha dejado claro su rechazo a la homosexualidad, no a la persona que manifiesta esas tendencias, algo en total sintonía con la doctrina católica.



Esto es lo que dice el obispo: 
*OBISPO: El punto de referencia para la asociación es, para la tradición bíblica y eclesiástica, el matrimonio entre un hombre y una mujer. Su conexión es la imagen del pacto de Dios con su pueblo, de Cristo con su iglesia. Dado que el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no es un matrimonio y, por lo tanto, no se interpreta como un pacto, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos. Sin embargo, es importante hablar primero con los interesados y preguntarles qué quieren.*

La parte subrayada, y no hay que ser hermeneuta, está dejando implícito que la Iglesia tolera la relación homosexual y la fornicación, vale, no aceptan llamarlo matrimonio y dice no bendecir el vínculo, pero a continuación dice que bendice el _camino común juntos, _aquí me parece que hay poco que debatir, son unas palabras muy desafortunadas y preocupantes. Por cierto, yo no quiero que se le haga daño a los homosexuales, este obispo habría estado correcto si hubiese dicho que la homosexualidad es un pecado mas y que los homosexuales que tengan buena voluntad podrán recibir la comunión, pero de ahí a decir que bendice el camino común juntos va un trecho, eso es bendecir el pecado continuado. 

Por cierto, me llama la atención que les preocupen tanto los sedevacantistas (tanto moderados como radicales) que son consecuencia (los moderados, seguro) y no causa. Te pregunto ¿consideras a la FSSPX como infiltrados protestantes o enemigos de la Iglesia? ¿lo era Marcel Lefevre?


_


BGA dijo:



*ALERTA CATÓLICOS! LA INFILTRACIÓN PROTESTANTE ESTÁ DETRAS DEL SEDEVACANTISMO PARA CAUSAR DESAFECCIÓN*

Este mensaje va destinado a los católicos que lean en hilo y no sepan dónde posicionarse.

Escuchar al *Padre Fortea* de principio a fin. No pierdan detalle porque les va en ello los fundamentos de su Fe sometidos a una crítica feroz por quienes se ha erigido en jueces autorizados contra Papa. No es Francisco, es la "clave" que sostiene todo el edificio. Si este Papa es hereje y la Iglesia no reconoce a ninguna autoridad por encima de él, quiere decir que la Iglesia ha sido derrotada y las puertas de infierno han prevalecido sobre ella, dejando la promesa de Cristo en un voluntarismo fallido. ¿Qué queda si Cristo que es Dios, se ha equivocado sobre el futuro de la Iglesia creada por Él mismo?.

Confíen en que "las puertas del infierno no prevalecerán". Hagan oídos sordos a las insinuaciones del Malo, pues le pone a cada uno en ser jueces sin saber en realidad la razón última de lo que están juzgando.



Hacer clic para expandir...


_
A mi ese sacerdote me genera mucha desconfianza, estuvo durante años escribiendo para el medio Religióndigital.org, una página masónica de radicales anticatólicos y propaganda del laicismo Después de muchos años (alguien le daría un toque de atención porque ya cantaba mucho) este cura abandonó ese medio porque dijo que un artículo escrito por otra persona en ese medio le indignó por sus ataques a la Iglesia, un artículo dice, cuando ha estado varios años en ese medio que no ha parado de escribir autenticas barbaridades contra la Iglesia. O el padre Fortea es tonto y no sabe ni por donde le da el aire o ha estado participando con conciencia en ese medio de infiltración anticatólico y ha parado cuando le han avisado de que ya no podía seguir con esa farsa, yo me inclino por lo segundo.


----------



## Hannibaal (14 Sep 2019)

No conocía ese video, puede explicar su participación durante años en el masónico y radical anticatólico Religiondigital.org. Me reafirmo en que ese sacerdote probablemente no es trigo limpio.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

la parte subrayada no deja lugar a interpretación--> dice explícitamente que no bendice el vínculo sino a dos personas.

todo eso de la relación sexual y la fornicación te lo inventas directamente en tu interpretación, la cual se salta a la torera lo dicho explícitamente.

lo que decía el Ariki.

como digo, habría que leer el libro completo, igual íbamos desmontando más "interpretaciones" como la tuya.

en cuanto a los de la FSSPX, es mejor dejarlos aparte de toda esta oleada del complot antifrancisquista, con el que no tienen gran cosa que ver, de hecho son críticos con ellos.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Esto es lo que dice el obispo:
> *OBISPO: El punto de referencia para la asociación es, para la tradición bíblica y eclesiástica, el matrimonio entre un hombre y una mujer. Su conexión es la imagen del pacto de Dios con su pueblo, de Cristo con su iglesia. Dado que el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no es un matrimonio y, por lo tanto, no se interpreta como un pacto, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos. Sin embargo, es importante hablar primero con los interesados y preguntarles qué quieren.*
> 
> La parte subrayada, y no hay que ser hermeneuta, está dejando implícito que la Iglesia tolera la relación homosexual y la fornicación, vale, no aceptan llamarlo matrimonio y dice no bendecir el vínculo, pero a continuación dice que bendice el _camino común juntos, _aquí me parece que hay poco que debatir, son unas palabras muy desafortunadas y preocupantes. Por cierto, yo no quiero que se le haga daño a los homosexuales, este obispo habría estado correcto si hubiese dicho que la homosexualidad es un pecado mas y que los homosexuales que tengan buena voluntad podrán recibir la comunión, pero de ahí a decir que bendice el camino común juntos va un trecho, eso es bendecir el pecado continuado.
> ...


----------



## Hannibaal (14 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> la parte subrayada no deja lugar a interpretación--> dice explícitamente que no bendice el vínculo sino a dos personas.
> 
> todo eso de la relación sexual y la fornicación te lo inventas directamente en tu interpretación, la cual se salta a la torera lo dicho explícitamente.



Disculpa pero no, si habla de _camino común juntos _me parece que no hay lugar para otras interpretaciones. Si hubiese dicho: _bendigo a las personas, _eso no sería problemático, pero añade el desafortunado _en su camino común juntos. _De verdad que no entiendo la razón de que quieras excusar estas palabras.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

dice claramente que NO BENDICE EL VÍNCULO, ¿o no lo dice? y sí a las personas.

es la idea calcada del Catecismo--> se rechaza el pecado, no al pecador.

ya dije, habría que leer el libro, me experiencia con toda esta gente acusadora en cuanto entro a rascar siempre es la misma...

oye, que leo dentro una aprobación de la homosexualidad, pues lo digo, lo rechazo y punto, pero es que ya tengo muy vistas estas situaciones... sobre todo si se trata del actual Papa.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Disculpa pero no, si habla de _camino común juntos _me parece que no hay lugar para otras interpretaciones. Si hubiese dicho: _bendigo a las personas, _eso no sería problemático, pero añade el desafortunado _en su camino común juntos. _De verdad que no entiendo la razón de que quieras excusar estas palabras.


----------



## Hannibaal (14 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> dice claramente que NO BENDICE EL VÍNCULO, ¿o no lo dice?



*........, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos.* 


En SU, las bendice en SU, ¿en que las bendice? en SU CAMINO COMUN JUNTOS. No las bendice individualmente, lo dice el mismo obispo, las bendice EN SU ¿en que? en su CAMINO COMUN JUNTOS. 

¿Tengo que repetirlo? da lo mismo que el obispo diga que no bendice el vínculo si luego dice que bendice a las dos personas EN SU CAMINO COMUN JUNTOS, las bendice EN ¿en que? en su camino común juntos. Es que no hay que debatir nada, lo sorprendente es que haya quien las quiera justificar.


----------



## BGA (14 Sep 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Esto es lo que dice el obispo:
> *OBISPO: El punto de referencia para la asociación es, para la tradición bíblica y eclesiástica, el matrimonio entre un hombre y una mujer. Su conexión es la imagen del pacto de Dios con su pueblo, de Cristo con su iglesia. Dado que el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no es un matrimonio y, por lo tanto, no se interpreta como un pacto, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos. Sin embargo, es importante hablar primero con los interesados y preguntarles qué quieren.*
> 
> La parte subrayada, y no hay que ser hermeneuta, está dejando implícito que la Iglesia tolera la relación homosexual y la fornicación, vale, no aceptan llamarlo matrimonio y dice no bendecir el vínculo, pero a continuación dice que bendice el _camino común juntos, _aquí me parece que hay poco que debatir, son unas palabras muy desafortunadas y preocupantes. Por cierto, yo no quiero que se le haga daño a los homosexuales, este obispo habría estado correcto si hubiese dicho que la homosexualidad es un pecado mas y que los homosexuales que tengan buena voluntad podrán recibir la comunión, pero de ahí a decir que bendice el camino común juntos va un trecho, eso es bendecir el pecado continuado.
> ...



"
INFOVATICANA ha querido conocer del Padre Fortea las razones de su marcha, y las explica de la siguiente manera:



_Después de nueve años alojando mi blog en Religión Digital, el 14 de agosto tuve que llamar a su director José Manuel Vidal para decirle que lo retirara de su web. Yo era bien consciente de que la línea de esa web era incompatible con la fe de la Iglesia Católica y con los mínimos lazos que deben unir a un católico con sus pastores._

Mucha gente se preguntaba ya hace mucho tiempo qué era necesario que ocurriera para que Fortea saliera de ese lugar en el que la blasfemia y la irreverencia campan a sus anchas.

_Mantuve mi blog, Dios lo sabe, por la única razón de que los lectores de Religión Digital tuvieran otra versión distinta de las cosas que se afirman día tras día en tal web. En conciencia, y a pesar de lo mucho que se me criticó, lo hice por esa razón y sólo por esa.

Pero la gota que colmó totalmente el vaso fue el artículo que José Manuel Vidal escribió contra mi obispo. Uno de los artículos más deleznables que he leído nunca. Ese mismo día llamé por teléfono al director para decirle que sacara mi blog de su web. Era lógico esperar que si atacaba a mi obispo, uno de sus presbíteros se marchara._

Se refiere al artículo infame que el excura López Vidal escribió para atacar a los obispos madrileños que firmaron la carta contra la totalitaria ley Cifuentes:

_Religión Digital lleva durante años jugando al doble juego de atacar la fe de la Iglesia Católica y de dar la impresión de que los obispos y el Papa les apoyan. Ojalá que los obispos de España, algún día, hicieran un comunicado en el que dejen cristalinamente claro el verdadero carácter de esa web. Jamás me hubiera yo opuesto a que Religión Digital informase de las malas noticias eclesiales y de los escándalos. Pero lo que ellos han hecho todos estos años ha sido atacar a la fe de la Iglesia con la excusa de estar dando noticias.

Religión Digital, sin ninguna duda, ha sido la web, en lengua española, que más daño ha infligido a la Iglesia Católica. Conozco a muchos periodistas que no creen en la Iglesia. Si tienen que dar una noticia la dan y ya está. Pero la táctica de Religión Digital ha sido mucho más astuta: hacerse pasar por católico, pero promocionar todo ataque contra su moral, dogmas y magisterio.

La táctica ha consistido en crucificar mediáticamente a todo obispo que fuera contrario a sus ideas de como debe ser la Iglesia, y después afirmar que ellos estaban con el Papa, por el Papa y siempre con el Papa. La campaña contra el obispo Munilla fue especialmente bochornosa. La más vergonzosa de todas.

Si un obispo afirma exactamente lo mismo que el Papa, palabra por palabra, lo atacan sin piedad: ¡no está en sintonía con el Santo Padre!, fanático, inquisidor, etc. Y después de poner por los suelos a ese obispo: ¡nosotros estamos con el Papa!"._


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

quítale EL VÍNCULO que no bendice y ya tienes dos personas cualquiera del mismo sexo en un camino común... pero tú te empeñas en ver una bendición de la homosexualidad, lo cual excluye explícitamente, que luego los tipos se salten a la torera esa premisa ya será otra cosa... la Iglesia tiene una receta clara para las personas con tendencias a la homosexualidad--> CASTIDAD.


estás empeñado en ver eso, no me vale lo que dices sin ver el libro entero, si tú lo tienes nos mandas el enlace donde aseguras que bendice la homosexualidad de esos dos, pues me la envaino y me uno a vuestra crítica.



Hannibaal dijo:


> *........, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos.*
> 
> 
> En SU, las bendice en SU, ¿en que las bendice? en SU CAMINO COMUN JUNTOS. No las bendice individualmente, lo dice el mismo obispo, las bendice EN SU ¿en que? en su CAMINO COMUN JUNTOS.
> ...


----------



## Hannibaal (14 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Pero la gota que colmó totalmente el vaso fue el artículo que José Manuel Vidal escribió contra mi obispo



Pues ya está, cuando le tocó a el personalmente es cuando dejó de escribir en ese medio. NUEVE AÑOS, y no se fue de allí hasta que le tocó personalmente, es un cínico porque igual que aguantó 9 años en ese medio anticristiano alegando "querer ofrecer otra versión a sus lectores" podría haber seguido escribiendo para seguir ofreciendoles esa versión, pero claro ahora que le afecta directamente a el (por los problemas que se buscaría con su obispo) ahí si. Lamentable lo de este padre Fortea, ¡NUEVE años nada menos colaborando con los peores enemigos de la Iglesia!


----------



## Hannibaal (14 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> quítale EL VÍNCULO que no bendice y ya tienes dos personas cualquiera del mismo sexo en un camino común... pero tú te empeñas en ver una bendición de la homosexualidad, lo cual excluye explícitamente, que luego los tipos se salten a la torera esa premisa ya será otra cosa... la Iglesia tiene una receta clara para las personas con tendencias a la homosexualidad--> CASTIDAD.



Muy bien Bernaldo, quita homosexualidad y sustituyela por ejemplo por incesto: "bendigo las dos personas en su camino común juntos" (una relación de incesto). ¿te parecería tolerable que un hombre de la Iglesia dijera que bendice ese camino común juntos?


----------



## BGA (14 Sep 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> *........, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos.*
> 
> 
> En SU, las bendice en SU, ¿en que las bendice? en SU CAMINO COMUN JUNTOS. No las bendice individualmente, lo dice el mismo obispo, las bendice EN SU ¿en que? en su CAMINO COMUN JUNTOS.
> ...



El ataque no viene de que bendiga "su" camino juntos, como bendeciría el camino juntos de dos amigos que busca a Dios. ¿De qué camino habla?. Ahí está la cuestión, si de un camino -el que sea que exija una lealtad recíproca- tomado libremente por dos personas, o el vínculo expresamente matrimonial o sexual de la pareja homosexual. 

Pero párense en este punto: ¿consiente la Iglesia las relaciones sexuales extramatrimoniales?. ¿Hace lo propio con la masturbación?. ¿Por qué extraña razón se da relieve a la "vida humana de dos homosexuales" mientras quienes juzgan parece que exorcizan con esos juicios sus propias concupiscencia?. 

Nunca como ahora el católico de base encontró mejor motivo para ocultar sus pecados... Si hoy hubiera que apedrear a la prostituta, no serían pocos los que tirarían la primera piedra. O, tal vez, frente a Quien podía leer sus corazones, no osaría llegar tan lejos. Entonces me pregunto si todos estos acusadores tienen a Cristo por testigo de sus vidas.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Muy bien Bernaldo, quita homosexualidad y sustituyela por ejemplo por incesto: "bendigo las dos personas en su camino común juntos" (una relación de incesto). ¿te parecería tolerable que un hombre de la Iglesia dijera que bendice ese camino común juntos?



¿has leído la palabra castidad en mi mensaje? 

si me puedes aportar una cita del libro que bendiga la quiebra de la castidad me uno a tus críticas inmediatamente.


----------



## Hannibaal (14 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> .. Si hoy hubiera que apedrear a la prostituta, no serían pocos los que tirarían la primera piedra. O, tal vez, frente a Quien podía leer sus corazones, no osaría llegar tan lejos. Entonces me pregunto si todos estos acusadores tienen a Cristo por testigo de sus vidas.



Entiendo lo que dices, pero creo que es errado. Nadie va por ahí diciendo estar orgulloso de masturbarse o de tener una adicción al alcohol o de irse de putas. Con esas palabras de bendecir el "camino común" se está dando alas a esas relaciones, se da a entender "no hay nada vergonzoso en ello, bendecimos el camino común que emprenden las parejas homosexuales". Para mi eso son eufemismos peligrosos y darle la razón a esta gente "orgullo gay", claro, no te averguences, nosotros la Iglesia bendecimos vuestro camino común.


----------



## BGA (14 Sep 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Pues ya está, cuando le tocó a el personalmente es cuando dejó de escribir en ese medio. NUEVE AÑOS, y no se fue de allí hasta que le tocó personalmente, es un cínico porque igual que aguantó 9 años en ese medio anticristiano alegando "querer ofrecer otra versión a sus lectores" podría haber seguido escribiendo para seguir ofreciendoles esa versión, pero claro ahora que le afecta directamente a el (por los problemas que se buscaría con su obispo) ahí si. Lamentable lo de este padre Fortea, ¡NUEVE años nada menos colaborando con los peores enemigos de la Iglesia!



Si algo tengo claro es que el P. Fortea es buena gente. Yo mismo he escuchado vídeos y leído artículos que de refilón criticaban al Papa. No somos, como muchos dicen, papólatras, y aceptamos que pueden darse opiniones contrarias que alguna vez algunos hemos considerado. Pero lo que empieza siendo una formulación más o menos fuera de tono pero que no eclipsaba otros contenidos interesantes, acaba siendo una crítica cada vez más centrada y furibunda. La blasfemia, si es inteligente, sabe preparar el terreno; ir ganando confianzas. Todas estas webs que empezaron siendo católicas están acabando en acrecentar y acelerar el cisma. Cuando uno sabe que su labor no es capaz de contrapesar las opiniones ganadoras, debe saber retirarse, y eso no es fácil porque es como asumir una derrota. De esta no salimos solos.


----------



## BGA (14 Sep 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices, pero creo que es errado. Nadie va por ahí diciendo estar orgulloso de masturbarse o de tener una adicción al alcohol o de irse de putas. Con esas palabras de bendecir el "camino común" se está dando alas a esas relaciones, se da a entender "no hay nada vergonzoso en ello, bendecimos el camino común que emprenden las parejas homosexuales". Para mi eso son eufemismos peligrosos y darle la razón a esta gente "orgullo gay", claro, no te averguences, nosotros la Iglesia bendecimos vuestro camino común.



Lo relevante al caso -a mi juicio- no es la vanidad detrás de lo aparente. Quien busca el respaldo eclesial a sus vicios -entenderá que esta maniobra es perfectamente factible, como lo fueron las preguntas insidiosas que le hicieron a Cristo- es porque "entiende" que la Iglesia ha llegado ya al punto de bendecirlos o que la ponen a prueba queriendo obtener el triunfo sobre un pater que les aborrece públicamente... 

Se aborrece el pecado, no al pecador. Hay fundamentos católicos que sorprenden por su ausencia entre tantos expertos "católicos"....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Sep 2019)

Presta atención a los datos y me dices si el CVII ha sido un fracaso:







Fijate que entre el 1981-1999, el (55-49)/55= 10% de los catolicos han dejado de serlo. Mientras que el (29-22)/29=25% de protestantes han dejado de serlo. Claro es que los Concilios de la Iglesis cuentan con el espiritu santo. 

Los datos hablan de que el CVII ha sido un exito relativo en una tremenda epoca de Crisis de Hedonismo, los garajes de herejes se los ha llevado el tifón pero la Iglesia esta a toda maquina salvando almas. Como te digo tu no sabes que hubiera sucedido si en lugar de el CVII que pretende atraer a los perdidos con mano izquierda, hubiera pretendido traerlos con latigo. Quizas en los tiempos de idiocracia que corren meterles el Rito Tridentino hubiera hecho mas mal que bien, y esas apostasias que han dejado de producirse son abortos que han dejado de hacerse. Si a vosotros os vale mas que el rito se haga en perfecto latin a que sea algo mas proximo, que miles de vidas no abortadas, cuando el Sacramento se sigue produciendo, pues eso es fanatismo. Es ridiculo con los datos en la mano que trateis de justificar que el CVII es obra del azufre, lo que es obra del azufre es la herejia sedevacantista ect. La iglesia es infalible por Mateo 16:18, pero aqui ya soys muy modernos autorizando o desautorizando al Alto Crelo.

Lo de que el Obispo esta aceptando implicitamenet el concubinato gay es algo que esta en tu cabeza unicamente, si dice que esa unión no puede ser bendecida no puede estar vendiciendo implicitamente el concubinato. Lo que dice es que si es una pareja la que va en busca de asistencia, seguiran el camino juntos, siendo amigos hablando las cosas ect... pero sin nefar a destajo se sobreentiende. Del mismo modo que si 2 personas que se tratan con violencia van a hablar con el cura, que sigan el camino juntos no quiere decir que se sigan abriendo la cabeza cada 2x3. Se entiende meridiano y cristalino si se quiere claro, pero es mas divertido y gratuito difamar al Clero.

No se porque se le homonajea a Zerolo, igual es que lo ha pedido un familiar o amigo. ¿que tiene que hacer la Iglesia con un pecado? ¿mandarle a paseo? La iglesia es el Evangelio de Cristo y está para atender a los leprosos. O quizas haya sido iniciativa de un Parroco ¿Y?, hay una epidemia de homosexualismo y seguramente la mano izquierda que muestra la iglesia con esos sufrientes pecadores, les haga predisponerse positivamente para encontrar la salida a su vida en el Catecismo de la Iglesia. Como te digo ya iglesia esta para ayudar a los Pecadores para la salvación de su alma inmortal, debeis de entenderlo. En la Iglesia participa el Espiritu Santo, igual es que vosotros no creeis que al fin y al cabo participe el Espiritu Santo si os basta una impresión para negarla entera.


Traductor de Google

PERIODISTA: ¿No es una contradicción: no quieres discriminar entre lesbianas y gays, *pero estás en contra de bendecir a tu pareja?*​​*OBISPO: Como dijimos, nuestra iglesia hace una distinción clara entre el matrimonio como una unión de hombre y mujer y otras formas de asociación. Es por eso que ella no ve un matrimonio en la unión de una mujer y una mujer o un hombre y un hombre. Es algo diferente, algo propio. En ese sentido, no se puede hablar de discriminación. Si uno no reconoce esta diferencia, todo se vuelve plano e igual. El Papa luego dice que es una indiferencia general.*​​*PERIODISTA: Puedes bendecir a dos personas del mismo sexo, dice la iglesia, pero no su conexión. El ciudadano de la calle no entiende eso. ,*​​*OBISPO: El punto de referencia para la asociación es, para la tradición bíblica y eclesiástica, el matrimonio entre un hombre y una mujer. Su conexión es la imagen del pacto de Dios con su pueblo, de Cristo con su iglesia. Dado que el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no es un matrimonio y, por lo tanto, no se interpreta como un pacto, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos. Sin embargo, es importante hablar primero con los interesados y preguntarles qué quieren.*​



Hannibaal dijo:


> Eso habla mas que nada de la decadencia mas acelerada de las confesiones protestantes, por otro lado Australia es un país que ha recibido una altísima inmigración procedente de países católicos como Irlanda, Italia, Croacia, etc. El CVII a nivel europeo y global es un fracaso, pero con ello no quiero decir que tenga la culpa de todo, es algo mas complejo. Lo que me parece que es indiscutible es el error de la reforma del rito.
> 
> 
> Ya te ha dicho ese forero, ese obispo está dejando implícito que es aceptable el concubinato de dos hombres (o dos mujeres) y que es tolerable la fornicación. Lamentable.
> ...


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (15 Sep 2019)

Y lo sigo flipando.


----------



## Cuncas (15 Sep 2019)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Y lo sigo flipando.



Ten cuidado no te vaya a dar dolor de cabeza tanta letra junta.


----------



## Hannibaal (15 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Fijate que entre el 1981-1999, el (55-49)/55= 10% de los catolicos han dejado de serlo. Mientras que el (29-22)/29=25% de protestantes han dejado de serlo. Claro es que los Concilios de la Iglesis cuentan con el espiritu santo.
> 
> Los datos hablan de que el CVII ha sido un exito relativo en una tremenda epoca de Crisis de Hedonismo, los garajes de herejes se los ha llevado el tifón pero la Iglesia esta a toda maquina salvando almas. Como te digo tu no sabes que hubiera sucedido si en lugar de el CVII que pretende atraer a los perdidos con mano izquierda, hubiera pretendido traerlos con latigo. Quizas en los tiempos de idiocracia que corren meterles el Rito Tridentino hubiera hecho mas mal que bien, y esas apostasias que han dejado de producirse son abortos que han dejado de hacerse. Si a vosotros os vale mas que el rito se haga en perfecto latin a que sea algo mas proximo, que miles de vidas no abortadas, cuando el Sacramento se sigue produciendo, pues eso es fanatismo. Es ridiculo con los datos en la mano que trateis de justificar que el CVII es obra del azufre, lo que es obra del azufre es la herejia sedevacantista ect. La iglesia es infalible por Mateo 16:18, pero aqui ya soys muy modernos autorizando o desautorizando al Alto Crelo.



Es absurdo que le de tanta importancia a esos datos salidos de encuestas. Como ya comenté antes con el caso de Australia, esto es una demostración mas de la decadencia acelerada de las confesiones protestantes, que por cierto comenzó bastante antes del CVII, por ejemplo ya a inicios del siglo 20 se hablaba del moribundo calvinismo. 

Lo que es irrebatible es que cada vez hay menos bautizos, menos bodas por la Iglesia, parroquias sin apenas feligreses, cada vez menos curas ordenados, monasterios que se cierran, y de los que bautizan a sus hijos o se casan por la Iglesia probablemente mas de la mitad lo hacen por seguir una tradición, pero sin ninguna fe ni conciencia de lo que es ser católico. Tu vienes a decir que la Iglesia se tiene que adaptar al mundo para atraer fieles, no sabes lo que dices, si hacen eso la Iglesia perderá su sentido. Mas vale una Iglesia pequeña pero fiel a los dogmas y la tradición que una Iglesia que modifica aspectos fundamentales de la religión para tener muchos fieles, poco menos que una religión a la carta; la Iglesia pequeña pero fiel podrá volver a su esplendor cuando vengan tiempos mejores, la otra que se adapta al mundo morirá porque tarde o temprano se verá su esterilidad y falsedad. Mas vale estar en la verdad aunque conlleve quedar muy reducidos que caer en la mentira y la traición. Y el hecho es que la actual Iglesia desde hace décadas lamentablemente no tiene apenas capacidad de influir en la sociedad.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Sep 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Es absurdo que le de tanta importancia a esos datos salidos de encuestas. Como ya comenté antes con el caso de Australia, esto es una demostración mas de la decadencia acelerada de las confesiones protestantes, que por cierto comenzó bastante antes del CVII, por ejemplo ya a inicios del siglo 20 se hablaba del moribundo calvinismo.
> 
> Lo que es irrebatible es que cada vez hay menos bautizos, menos bodas por la Iglesia, parroquias sin apenas feligreses, cada vez menos curas ordenados, monasterios que se cierran, y de los que bautizan a sus hijos o se casan por la Iglesia probablemente mas de la mitad lo hacen por seguir una tradición, pero sin ninguna fe ni conciencia de lo que es ser católico. Tu vienes a decir que la Iglesia se tiene que adaptar al mundo para atraer fieles, no sabes lo que dices, si hacen eso la Iglesia perderá su sentido. Mas vale una Iglesia pequeña pero fiel a los dogmas y la tradición que una Iglesia que modifica aspectos fundamentales de la religión para tener muchos fieles, poco menos que una religión a la carta; la Iglesia pequeña pero fiel podrá volver a su esplendor cuando vengan tiempos mejores, la otra que se adapta al mundo morirá porque tarde o temprano se verá su esterilidad y falsedad. Mas vale estar en la verdad aunque conlleve quedar muy reducidos que caer en la mentira y la traición. Y el hecho es que la actual Iglesia desde hace décadas lamentablemente no tiene apenas capacidad de influir en la sociedad.



me temo que la situación es inversa a la que dices, hay mucha gente que se está alejando de la Iglesia porque ésta SIGUE MANTENIENDO UNA DOCTRINA que no sostiene el nuevo estilo de vida que mantienen y no se corresponde con el que les enseñaron sus padres o predica el Catolicismo .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Sep 2019)

Lo que es absurdo es negar los datos, el CVII ha sido un exito comparado con la muestra protestante de control. 
Te voy a poner un ejemplo muy facil de entender; los medicamentos contra el cancer. Tu tienes un medicamento llamado Protestantismo que te dice el 25% de ellos muere al de dos decadas, y tienes otro medicamento llamado CVII que solo se muere el 10% durante el mismo periodo de tiempo. Por tanto el CVII es un exito y los garajes de los herejes un fracaso.

Lo que tu haces es emplear la tactica izmierdista de ejque hay gente que no llega a fin de mes, pero no te dicen que es lo pasa cuando es su sistema el que se lleva a practica. El sedevacantismo, que es herejia protestante de facto, tiene el 25% de mortalidad.

Lo que te estoy diciendo y no parece que estes prestando atención es que el CVII esta aguantando muy bien el tipo contra el Cancer del Hedonismo Moderno, y que hibas a lamentar todavia menos bautizos y menos feligreses en Europa si se produce un cisma protestantizante en la Iglesia. Tu no tienes NPI de que hubiera pasado con el numero de fieles si en lugar del CVII que apuesta por la mano izquierda hubiera apostado por el Latigo, todo eso esta solo en tu mente y estas empleando unas tristes impresiones de adivinador-astrologo para atacar a una Iglesia que por Mateo 16-18 es inconquistable por el mal.

Como que la iglesia perdera su sentido atrayendo fieles? el sentido de la IGlesia es atraer fieles a sus sacramentos. Estos sacramentos siguen produciendose, la ultima cena se sigue conmemorando y se sigue ofreciendo la gracia en Cristo. Vosotros soys una suerte de fanaticos que teneis una devoción fetichista por la Santa Misa en Latin, cuando la ultima cena del CVII es tambien una conmemoración valida que pide el evangelio. Y por esta fijación fetichista, preferis sacrificar poder llegar a más gente que quizas con un rito mas cercano se siente mas incluido, porque ya no se enseña ni latin ni la educacion esta en manos de la iglesia ect, pero tener la misa en latin. Y luego ya los abortos y las almas condenadas de más por el capricho de marras pues QSJ.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Es absurdo que le de tanta importancia a esos datos salidos de encuestas. Como ya comenté antes con el caso de Australia, esto es una demostración mas de la decadencia acelerada de las confesiones protestantes, que por cierto comenzó bastante antes del CVII, por ejemplo ya a inicios del siglo 20 se hablaba del moribundo calvinismo.
> 
> Lo que es irrebatible es que cada vez hay menos bautizos, menos bodas por la Iglesia, parroquias sin apenas feligreses, cada vez menos curas ordenados, monasterios que se cierran, y de los que bautizan a sus hijos o se casan por la Iglesia probablemente mas de la mitad lo hacen por seguir una tradición, pero sin ninguna fe ni conciencia de lo que es ser católico. Tu vienes a decir que la Iglesia se tiene que adaptar al mundo para atraer fieles, no sabes lo que dices, si hacen eso la Iglesia perderá su sentido. Mas vale una Iglesia pequeña pero fiel a los dogmas y la tradición que una Iglesia que modifica aspectos fundamentales de la religión para tener muchos fieles, poco menos que una religión a la carta; la Iglesia pequeña pero fiel podrá volver a su esplendor cuando vengan tiempos mejores, la otra que se adapta al mundo morirá porque tarde o temprano se verá su esterilidad y falsedad. Mas vale estar en la verdad aunque conlleve quedar muy reducidos que caer en la mentira y la traición. Y el hecho es que la actual Iglesia desde hace décadas lamentablemente no tiene apenas capacidad de influir en la sociedad.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo que es absurdo es negar los datos, el CVII ha sido un exito comparado con la muestra protestante de control.
> Te voy a poner un ejemplo muy facil de entender; los medicamentos contra el cancer. Tu tienes un medicamento llamado Protestantismo que te dice el 25% de ellos muere al de dos decadas, y tienes otro medicamento llamado CVII que solo se muere el 10% durante el mismo periodo de tiempo. Por tanto el CVII es un exito y los garajes de los herejes un fracaso.
> 
> Lo que tu haces es emplear la tactica izmierdista de ejque hay gente que no llega a fin de mes, pero no te dicen que es lo pasa cuando es su sistema el que se lleva a practica. El sedevacantismo, que es herejia protestante de facto, tiene el 25% de mortalidad.
> ...




A no ser que Hannibal niegue la validez de los sacramentos suministrados por la Iglesia Católica... como se dedican a promover los sedevacantistas.

A quien no le guste el rito más habitual tiene las misas tridentinas, pero que no diga que se larga de las iglesias porque le echan... eso es una disculpa barata que esconde lo que advertí en el otro mensaje.

PD: andas especialemente fino tú con este tema... y la verdad es que es bastante fácil desmontar el discurso hipócrita del "nos echan de las iglesias", joder, parecen indepas catalanes con su habitual cacareo del "sóis una fábrica de independentistas".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Sep 2019)

Que lo digan abiertamente y acabamos ya de una vez, La iglesia ha sido tomada por el Demonio, la promesa de Dios en Mateo 16:18 es falsa, el Clero es falso y los sacramentos están desolados. Uno no puede estar todo el dia llorando por las esquinas que si el papa hereje, que si el azufre del CVII sin hacer un ejercicio de sinceridad y admitir que significa todo eso. 

Pero aqui no se admite nada porque esta gente no es honesta, es una infiltración protestante como digo bien en el titulo para destruir una Iglesia que les esta arrancando las pegatinas de los garajes sin poner el intermitente.



Bernaldo dijo:


> A no ser que Hannibal niegue la validez de los sacramentos suministrados por la Iglesia Católica... como se dedican a promover los sedevacantistas.
> 
> A quien no le guste el rito más habitual tiene las misas tridentinas, pero que no diga que se larga de las iglesias porque le echan... eso es una disculpa barata que esconde lo que advertí en el otro mensaje.
> 
> PD: andas especialemente fino tú con este tema... y la verdad es que es bastante fácil desmontar el discurso hipócrita del "nos echan de las iglesias", joder, parecen indepas catalanes con su habitual cacareo del "sóis una fábrica de independentistas".


----------



## Hannibaal (15 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo que es absurdo es negar los datos, el CVII ha sido un exito comparado con la muestra protestante de control.
> Te voy a poner un ejemplo muy facil de entender; los medicamentos contra el cancer. Tu tienes un medicamento llamado Protestantismo que te dice el 25% de ellos muere al de dos decadas, y tienes otro medicamento llamado CVII que solo se muere el 10% durante el mismo periodo de tiempo. Por tanto el CVII es un exito y los garajes de los herejes un fracaso.
> 
> Lo que tu haces es emplear la tactica izmierdista de ejque hay gente que no llega a fin de mes, pero no te dicen que es lo pasa cuando es su sistema el que se lleva a practica.



Ya que hablas de tácticas de la izquierda, es muy típico de esta y de los Estados y medios modernos el uso de los datos y las encuestas, y darle a estas la validez de una verdad incuestionable. Eso es una encuesta y punto, dependiendo de como se formulen las preguntas de que se pregunta y que se omite se pueden obtener unos resultados muy diferentes, no les otorgues tanta importancia, mejor mira cual es la realidad, cual es la verdadera salud de la Iglesia y de la sociedad en la actualidad. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El sedevacantismo, que es herejia protestante de facto, tiene el 25% de mortalidad.



A mi no me lo cuentes, yo no soy sedevacantista y jamás apoyaría un intento de cisma. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo que te estoy diciendo y no parece que estes prestando atención es que *el CVII esta aguantando muy bien el tipo contra el Cancer del Hedonismo Moderno*, y que hibas a lamentar todavia menos bautizos y menos feligreses en Europa si se produce un cisma protestantizante en la Iglesia.* Tu no tienes NPI de que hubiera pasado con el numero de fieles si en lugar del CVII que apuesta por la mano izquierda hubiera apostado por el Latigo, todo eso esta solo en tu mente* y *estas empleando* unas tristes *impresiones de adivinador-astrologo* para atacar a una Iglesia




Mira, yo no he dicho en ningún momento que se apueste por el "látigo", yo simplemente cuestiono el apartamiento de algunas tradiciones valiosas, la poca seriedad, de sentido religioso y espiritual que se ve muchas veces en la nueva misa y palabras desafortunadas de papas y otros miembros de la jerarquía, nada mas. Tu dices que no tengo NPI y que uso imprersiones de adivinador, pero tu no, tu sabes perfectamente que el CVII ha sido mejor que permanecer igual o haber tomado otras decisiones, enhorabuena por tu capacidad. Y esto por cierto te lo digo yo cuando he dejado claro unos mensajes antes que no culpo al CVII de todo, pero si que le señalo errores. Insisto, enhorabuena por tu capacidad para saber que hubiera ocurrido de no haber existido ese concilio u haber concluido de otra forma. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Como que la iglesia perdera su sentido atrayendo fieles? el sentido de la IGlesia es atraer fieles a sus sacramentos. Estos sacramentos siguen produciendose, la ultima cena se sigue conmemorando y se sigue ofreciendo la gracia en Cristo. Vosotros soys una suerte de fanaticos que teneis una devoción fetichista por la Santa Misa en Latin, cuando la ultima cena del CVII es tambien una conmemoración valida que pide el evangelio. Y por esta fijación fetichista, preferis sacrificar poder llegar a más gente que quizas con un rito mas cercano se siente mas incluido, porque ya no se enseña ni latin ni la educacion esta en manos de la iglesia ect.



Sigues inventando cosas, yo no tengo ninguna obsesión con la misa en latín, yo he dicho que considero que fue un error su abolición, pero eso no significa que no hubiese aceptado alguna reforma parcial, y recrimo no el uso de lenguas veráculas sino la falta de seriedad y de sentido de los religioso y trascendente en el nuevo rito; y Benedicto XVI con su Summorum Pontificum reconoció ese error y lo enmendó parcialmente, y esto lo han reconocido muchos hombres de la Iglesia.

Por cierto, sigues con tu capacidad adivinatoria para concluir que si seguía esa misa se perderían fieles. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo que te estoy diciendo y no parece que estes prestando atención es que el CVII esta aguantando muy bien el tipo contra el Cancer del Hedonismo Moderno, y que hibas a lamentar todavia menos bautizos y menos feligreses en Europa* si se produce un cisma protestantizante en la Iglesia*.



Me parece que esta es la parte mas importante de lo que has dicho. Estas reconociendo la protestantización de la Iglesia, con el objetivo supuestamente de evitar un cisma protestantizante. Nada mas que decir.




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Que lo digan abiertamente y acabamos ya de una vez, La iglesia ha sido tomada por el Demonio, la promesa de Dios en Mateo 16:18 es falsa, el Clero es falso y los sacramentos están desolados. Uno no puede estar todo el dia llorando por las esquinas que si el papa hereje, que si el azufre del CVII sin hacer un ejercicio de sinceridad y admitir que significa todo eso.
> 
> Pero aqui no se admite nada porque esta gente no es honesta, es una infiltración protestante como digo bien en el titulo para destruir una Iglesia que les esta arrancando las pegatinas de los garajes sin poner el intermitente.



¡Deja ya de generalizar y de lanzar insultos gratuitos! yo no he negado la validez de los sacramentos suministrados por la Iglesia. Cuestiono unas decisiones que con el tiempo se han visto que no fueron acertadas, cuestiono una deriva muy peligrosa de relativismo en la Iglesia y cuestiono a algunas personas. No es nada nuevo, la Iglesia a lo largo de los siglos ha tenido a personas y a papas que han sido muy malos y otros muy buenos, que ahora se vaya por el mal camino no significa que se esté abocado a la derrota, se perderán batallas pero no la guerra.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Sep 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Ya que hablas de tácticas de la izquierda, es muy típico de esta y de los Estados y medios modernos el uso de los datos y las encuestas, y darle a estas la validez de una verdad incuestionable. Eso es una encuesta y punto, dependiendo de como se formulen las preguntas de que se pregunta y que se omite se pueden obtener unos resultados muy diferentes, no les otorgues tanta importancia, mejor mira cual es la realidad, cual es la verdadera salud de la Iglesia y de la sociedad en la actualidad.
> 
> 
> A mi no me lo cuentes, yo no soy sedevacantista y jamás apoyaría un intento de cisma.
> ...



tienes que entender que hay desatado un debate bastante fuerte en el foro por parte de gente que acusa al Papa de hereje y que éstás entrando por senderos que llevan al mismo camino que ellos.

tú verás... como se ha dicho, si te disgusta el rito habitual tienes a tu disposición el tridentino en bastantes provincias, supongo que cuanta más gente acuda y lo solicita pues más irán proliferando.

pero, porfa, no digamos que nos echan de las iglesias, el que se va es POR DECISIÓN PROPIA, los sacramentos son válidos hoy como ayer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Sep 2019)

Que pereza lidiar con tanta estupidez, contestado dentro.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Ya que hablas de tácticas de la izquierda, es muy típico de esta y de los Estados y medios modernos el uso de los datos y las encuestas, y darle a estas la validez de una verdad incuestionable. Eso es una encuesta y punto, dependiendo de como se formulen las preguntas de que se pregunta y que se omite se pueden obtener unos resultados muy diferentes, no les otorgues tanta importancia, mejor mira cual es la realidad, cual es la verdadera salud de la Iglesia y de la sociedad en la actualidad.
> 
> Lo que te molesta es que la sociologia diga que el CVII ha sido un existazo compara con los garajes herejes
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Sep 2019)

Te equivocas, el Pilar del Catolicismo está recogido en Mateo 16:18. Pilar que tu niegas dado que segun tú el maligno ha puesto a uno de los suyos en la silla de pedro. Eso y no el atuendo que lleve el cura es el pilar de la iglesia.


----------



## BGA (15 Sep 2019)

Pues entiendo del Papa Francisco una labor muy meditada e inteligente, algo que sin duda preocupa a muchos, entre otros a los que ya tenían la miel en los labios de la postrera ruptura. No han respondido en cientos de comentarios a tu pregunta Ariki, porque más allá de rebuscar diferencias formales entre la Tradición y una nueva actitud evangélica que detenga el avance protestante, se quedan en blanco o apelando a sutilezas teológicas que por desconocimiento de a quiénes van dirigidas, daría la sensación de que "algo" muy gordo está haciendo el actual Papa.

No obstante, no dudan en mencionar cardenales que pertenecen todavía a la misma Iglesia, la misma en la que hay otros cardenales que no opinan lo mismo. Estas diferencias parecerían razonables y creo que se han dado siempre, pero la existencia de medios de comunicación masiva, que usan sin el menor temor a las consecuencias de sus acusaciones, les permiten magnificar la importancia de lo que acontece.. 

Si no somos capaces de percibir el enorme parecido entre esta camapaña anti Francisco y las campañas políticas al uso, es porque ya estamos en ese punto propicio para olvidarnos de lo fundamental cayendo en la ideologización de la Doctrina.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Sep 2019)

con razón no responde a la pregunta respecto a Mateo 18 que le ha puesto el Ariki... su último mensaje deja claro en lo que no cree.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Sep 2019)

Un psicopata acusando de nominalismo, tiene su gracia. Mateo 16:18 habla de la Iglesia Fundada en San Pedro, cuya tradición llega a nuestros días con la elección de Francisco I, tu garaje protestante puede decirse ser la iglesia catolica y que es el alto clero en realidad el que se ha cismado de ti como infalible ego alli en el garaje panchievangelista, asi de ridiculo seria ese nominalismo que os traeis.

por cierto, haber si tienes un poco de sentido civico y dejas de hacer el gamberro en el hilo y llenar el hilo de repetir siempre los mismos corta pega que se hace muy tedioso darle al scroll del raton cada 2 x 3. Difamando, llenando de basura el hilo, estas tu bueno para enmedar a nadie de la Iglesia.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

Francisco, el cabeza, ya hablo contra la separación de Cataluña.

Asunto finito. Dejad de enturbiar.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Un psicopata acusando de nominalismo, tiene su gracia. Mateo 16:18 habla de la Iglesia Fundada en San Pedro, cuya tradición llega a nuestros días con la elección de Francisco I,



Los obispos de oriente, ya en el siglo IV, afirmaron que ese texto había sido intercalado muy tardíamente por los partidarios del obispo de Roma, enfrentado por el control de la Iglesia con otros obispos de regiones cristianas también poderosas e influyentes.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (16 Sep 2019)

Dictados de Jesús a Marga

*El falso Papa. Será la falsa Iglesia, la Iglesia cismática, no el Papa Francisco, la que propiciará el desastre de admitir la comunión a los divorciados, a los de vida impura
27-IV-2015*

_*Jesús:*_ Los que propiciarán que se admita esto (_es decir, impartir la comunión a los divorciados y a los que llevan una vida impura_) son los de la falsa iglesia. (_Son)_ Los que harán que parezca que mi Papa (_Francisco_) lo aprueba. Los hay en la sombra, como para lanzar la nueva Iglesia. Para que haya un cisma, que es lo que buscan. Y que el Cisma parezca que lo hace el Papa Francisco. Así dividirán a la Iglesia, y luego le quitarán el cetro a él (_a Francisco_). Luego caminará dividido. Y no le dejarán más actuar, ni para defenderse, siendo prisionero en el propio Vaticano. Cuando se haya logrado que una buena parte de la cristiandad ya no esté con él, surgirá el Falso Papa y se irán tras él.
Todas las citas de Reinado Eucarístico

_*Virgen María:*_ Es falso todo aquel mensaje que nubla de pesimismo los horizontes. Los horizontes son luminosos porque son horizontes eucarísticos y en la Eucaristía está la luz. Borra siempre, todos los días, al levantarte, los horizontes de pesimismo que el Maligno pone en ti por la noche. Esfuérzate en hacerlo y en ver tu camino como lo que es: un bombón de Dios. (_Es que este Papa, Francisco, desconcierta a muchos_). No saben ver, tienen las miras muy cortas. Y luego están sus enemigos que sí saben ver que este Papa es de Dios. Por eso le atacan.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (16 Sep 2019)

Dictados de Jesús a Marga


*El desliz del Papa Francisco: no aclarar que él no ha aprobado la comunión de los divorciados vueltos a casar


5-X-2015


Jesús:* El Papa (_Francisco_) comienza con mucha ilusión este Sínodo (_de la Familia_) pero le están preparando una emboscada. Dentro de sus 'fieles' colaboradores tiene infiltrado al enemigo. Le está diciendo que haga ciertas cosas que le vendrán mal. Tiene un consejero que busca su perdición. Un consejero que le ha aconsejado que entre en el diálogo. Y van a hacerle decir cosas que nunca habría dicho. Le harán decir que ha dicho que se puede admitir a la comunión a los divorciados y vueltos a casar, sin necesidad de abstinencia. Y luego le aconsejarán que no lo desmienta, que presente más tarde un documento, aclarándolo todo. Pero para cuando lo quiera presentar ya le habrán quitado del trono, poniendo a un sucedáneo, al impostor. Le aconsejarán no excomulgar a los disidentes y esperar a que se aclare por medio de una Carta. Pero esto no llegará. Este es el desliz esperado. Aquí dirán (_los tradicionales_) que el Papa se ha equivocado pues no puede estar ni actuar en contra de la fe milenaria de la Iglesia.


----------



## supertocho (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> He tomado conciencia plena de que el movimiento sedevacantista esta azuzada por la infiltración de protestantes y enemigos de la Iglesia que emplean tacticas psicopaticas de desinformación (infovaticana.com , infocatolica...) y difamación empleando manipulación emocional cuando no información demostradamente falsa como veremos más adelante.
> 
> Pero en primer lugar vamos a apuntalar que el sedevacantismo es de hecho una Herejia, dado que como dice Mateo 16:18:
> _Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro, y sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; __y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella_.​
> ...



Plasta de meapilas


----------



## Teniente General Videla (16 Sep 2019)

Dictados de Jesús a Marga

*Paradoja que llega: los tradicionales defenderán la rebelión en la propia iglesia. La masonería no está ni entre los tradicionales ni entre los liberales, pero actúa en ambos bandos, está en ambos
5-X-2015

Jesús:* (_Tras el Sínodo de la Familia, y ante la confusión reinante, los tradicionales iniciarán…_) una campaña disuasoria para toda la cristiandad y que hay que convocar otro concilio y otra elección de Papa. (_Con Francisco estarán los que defienden_) la liberación de costumbres. La tradición frente a la liberalidad. La tradición defendiendo la rebelión en su propia casa. Vosotros no sed ni de unos ni de otros (_porque…_) ni unos ni otros son la masonería. La masonería actúa encubierta en uno y otro bando, sin dar la cara. Dará la cara luego.
Todas las citas de Reinado Eucarístico


----------



## Teniente General Videla (16 Sep 2019)

*La masonería suprimirá la Eucaristía y la cambiará por un nuevo rito, que no será el cuerpo de Cristo, sino del Anticristo
5-X-2015*

*Jesús:* Los tradicionales creen que han derrocado a este Papa y los liberales creen que le siguen teniendo como Papa. El Papa no está ni con unos ni con otros, se dará cuenta de que esta pugna es un señuelo para instaurar el Reinado del Anticristo, habiendo logrado desbancar al Papado. En su lugar, dará la cara la verdadera masonería… ya no encubierta… como garante de la paz. Esta masonería propugna, no ya la comunión de los divorciados, no ya la homosexualidad, sino aquellos que van a un fin mayor, que es suprimir a Cristo en la Eucaristía (mediante…) la instauración de un nuevo rito, similar a la Eucaristía pero que no será el Cuerpo de Cristo sino el Cuerpo del Anticristo. -(_¿Y la Eucaristía?_) Se habrá suprimido previamente.
Todas las citas de Reinado Eucarístico


----------



## Hippy Lollas (16 Sep 2019)

Volviendo al versículo de Mt 16,18-19, veremos ahora algunos otros aspectos aún más interesantes para aclarar la impostura de la que tratamos en este capítulo. Si comparamos Mt 16,15-20 con los pasajes equivalentes de los otros evangelistas —Mc 8,27-30; Lc 9,18-22 y, en cierta medida, Jn 6,68-70—, observaremos que aunque la frase se repite textualmente en Marcos y Lucas (pero con añadidos diferentes, claro, está) y el sentido se conserva en Juan, en ninguno de ellos aparece rastro alguno del versículo concreto de Mt 16,18-19 con el fundamental nombramiento que Pedro recibe de Jesús; ¿resulta creíble que la inspiración divina se olvidase de comunicar a estos tres evangelistas la justificación del papel central que deberían jugar todos los papas de la Iglesia hasta el fin de los tiempos? Parece poco probable que así sea. Por enésima vez, un texto clave para los intereses de la Iglesia católica sólo aparece en el fantasioso y falaz Evangelio de Mateo.

Otro detalle del texto comentado resulta capital para ven que se originó en una falsificación tardía: Pedro aparece afirmando con seguridad «Tú eres el Mesías, el Hijo de Dios vivo» y Jesús se lo ratificó ante todos los discípulos, pero, sin embargo, tanto Pedro como el resto de sus compañeros, tal como ya mencionamos, no sólo pensaban que Jesús era un simple profeta sino que no se creyeron en absoluto la noticia de la resurrección de Jesús,269 a tal punto que el resucitado, tras dos apariciones infructuosas, tuvo que reprenderles «su incredulidad y dureza de corazón» (Mc 16,14); en el propio texto de Mateo, a continuación de la tajante afirmación de Pedro, el mismo apóstol puso en duda el destino de Jesús y éste tuvo que amonestarle (Mt 16,21-23).

Para justificar tanto despropósito sólo cabe suponer que Pedro y sus colegas eran unos desmemoriados de récord Guiness —¡mira que olvidarse que Jesús era el Hijo de Dios vivo!—, o que los relatos, incompatibles entre sí, de Mateo, Marcos, Lucas y Juan, son meras invenciones, ya sean todos ellos o alguno en concreto: si fuera cierto el Pedro de Mateo no puede serlo el de los otros tres evangelistas (con lo que se contagia de falsedad todo el relato de la resurrección de Jesús), pero si es verosímil el de éstos y no el de Mateo, la Iglesia católica se queda sin coartada para sus papas.

Relatos falsos al margen, parece bastante claro que el versículo de Mt 16,18 —así como otros textos fundamentales de los Evangelios— fue añadido en una época cercana al concilio de Nicea (325) —donde, como ya señalamos, se seleccionaron los cuatro evangelios canónicos— y la razón es obvia: el versículo deslegitima, por boca del propio Jesús, la doctrina arriana (que fue la causa básica de ese concilio y acabó siendo violentamente condenada en él).

Por otra parte, si Jesús hubiese designado a Pedro para ocupar una jerarquía superior al resto, habrían quedado múltiples rastros de ello, pero no sólo no ha sido así, sino que las evidencias históricas y neotestamentarias indican todo lo contrario. La primitiva Iglesia de Jerusalén, en la que Pedro fue uno de los personajes más destacados, no estuvo jamás bajo la dirección de éste sino de Santiago (Jacobo), hermano de Jesús.

Pedro tampoco apareció con mayor dignidad que sus compañeros en los listados de apóstoles que figuran en los Evangelios,270 tal como cabría esperar dada su presunta autoridad —que ya debería de haber estado pública y perfectamente asentada cuando se redactaron los textos neotestamentarios— y, en cualquier caso, cuando Pablo citó a quienes eran considerados «columnas» de la Iglesia, habló de «Santiago, Cefas [Pedro] y Juan», por este orden, y no tuvo el menor reparo en acusar a Pedro de hipócrita y reprenderle públicamente por falsear el evangelio. Además, Pedro tampoco se arrogó la máxima autoridad en su I Epístola —ni en la II, aun siendo ésta pseudoepigráfica—, cosa absurda si de verdad hubiese sido el primer papa. Resulta evidente, pues, que ni los apóstoles, ni Pablo, ni el propio Pedro afirmaron de este último lo que la Iglesia católica tiene la osadía de imponer. 


Ficha del libro "Mentiras fundamentales de la Iglesia católica" (Pepe Rodríguez).


----------



## Teniente General Videla (16 Sep 2019)

Dictados de Jesús a Marga

*¡Pobre Francisco! Orad por él. Los liberales dejarán hacer a los tradicionales para que éstos coloquen al Falso Papa, que tendrá apariencia de tradicional pero dará cabida al Anticristo…
10-XI-2015

Jesús:* Habrá dos papas en el Vaticano. No es Francisco y Benedicto. Es Francisco y otro que vendrá después, que no es Papa aunque lo pretendan. Francisco será prisionero en el propio Vaticano, hasta que atenten contra su vida y huya. Pobre Francisco, Orad por él, orad. El aviso se produce cuando ya se ha proclamado oficialmente el cisma. Cuando han declarado a Francisco "falso Papa". Y cuando le han quitado de en medio. Los liberales dejarán hacer esto a los tradicionales, para poner en medio y en el pedestal al verdadero Falso Papa, de apariencia de bondad y de tradicionalidad pero que dará cabida al Anticristo.
Todas las citas de Reinado Eucarístico


----------



## JoseII (16 Sep 2019)

Vamos a ver

Iglesia Alemana------->> Obligatoriedad de estar censado e impuetso correspondiente
Iglesia Alemana------------>> muy rica
Iglesia Alemana pierde feligreses por no aceptar homosexualidad, matrimonio de los curas, y demás rojeces....., --------->> Igleisa alemana pierde pasta.
Iglesia Alemana no quiere perder pasta ---------------->> Quiere introducir esas "reformas"---------->> Y así no perder pasta.


Cuando lo logico es que la iglesia alemana no tenga ese impuesto y se financie como todas las demás


Ese es el cisma de verdad


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

No me creo nada ya de lo que digan estos difamadores sobre cual es la postura de tal o cual cardenal, no tienen ninguna credibilidad, ya hemos visto como acusan de predender casar homosexuales a un Obispo Suizo que dice justamente lo contrario, que ese vinculo no es bendecible por la Iglesia.

La Iglesia se construye desde la CABEZA, porque Dios la Funda sobre San Pedro, el primer Papa. La iglesia no se construye desde la congregación de fieles que van constituyendo jerarquias cada vez mas elaboradas, no, el principio fundacional de la Iglesia es el Vicario de Cristo, el que tiene las llaves del cielo, todo lo demas se sigue de alli. Esta construida de Arriba hacia abajo, no es democratica, los de abajo no tienen mas autoridad que los de arriba. Si un hipotetico cardenal dice que el Papa es ilegitimo, el tambien lo es porque su autoridad le viene del Papa, y se trasformaria automaticamente en uno más al frente de un garaje, desconectado de la cadena de legitimidad que como digo ha de pasar necesariamente por San Pedro.



BGA dijo:


> Pues entiendo del Papa Francisco una labor muy meditada e inteligente, algo que sin duda preocupa a muchos, entre otros a los que ya tenían la miel en los labios de la postrera ruptura. No han respondido en cientos de comentarios a tu pregunta Ariki, porque más allá de rebuscar diferencias formales entre la Tradición y una nueva actitud evangélica que detenga el avance protestante, se quedan en blanco o apelando a sutilezas teológicas que por desconocimiento de a quiénes van dirigidas, daría la sensación de que "algo" muy gordo está haciendo el actual Papa.
> 
> No obstante, no dudan en mencionar cardenales que pertenecen todavía a la misma Iglesia, la misma en la que hay otros cardenales que no opinan lo mismo. Estas diferencias parecerían razonables y creo que se han dado siempre, pero la existencia de medios de comunicación masiva, que usan sin el menor temor a las consecuencias de sus acusaciones, les permiten magnificar la importancia de lo que acontece..
> 
> Si no somos capaces de percibir el enorme parecido entre esta camapaña anti Francisco y las campañas políticas al uso, es porque ya estamos en ese punto propicio para olvidarnos de lo fundamental cayendo en la ideologización de la Doctrina.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Aqui el que modifica las funciones del Papado es usted que le atribuye servir al maligno cuando por Mateo 16:18 no puede hacerlo, no podemos esperar otra cosa de un protestante. Se le ve con resquemor con eso de los garajes, seguramente es que usted es el lobo psicopata al cargo de uno y ve que el Exitazo del CVII le esta dejando sin afluencia. Piense que si la Iglesia se acerca a los Leprosos, tambien ha de acercarse a Lutero, tremendo pecador, y bendecir a los protestantes, no al protestantismo. Se bedice al pecador no el pecado. Esta claro que cuando nosotros llegamos, la Iglesia lleva ya 60 años, en el Alto Clero son genios, se adelantan a su generación. Si les asiste el Espiritu Santo ni te digo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Aqui el Santo Pater reunido con ovejas descarriadas;







¿Hace o no hace el evangelio? Si el mismisimo Logos del Universo asistia a los Leprosos que los simples hombres rechazan, porque no hiba el Santo Pater atender a los protestantes? Esperamos su vuelta a la Iglesia fundada por Jesucristo en Mateo 16:18 tras el viaje por la desolación


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

No tienes que hacer ejercicios adivinatorios para encontrar futuras herejias, puedes encontrar una directamente en el presente cuando atribuyes que el Santo Pater sirve a la fuerzas del Hades. Cosa que por Mateo 16:18 no puede hacer. Cuando tienes una herejia bien grande en la punta de la nariz no se para que hacer conjeturas de cartomante, es como pillar un Avion para ir a por pan.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aqui el Santo Pater reunido con ovejas descarriadas;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fíjate si es absurdo el tipo, ´no le da por "tachar" a esos protestantes de acercarse al Catolicismo sino al papa de "protestantizarse"... lo mismo que no ve catolización de ritos paganos en el Amazones sino paganización del Catolicismo, o a aquella pareja de hombres homosexuales de encaminarse hacia el camino católico sino al obispo -que les atiende- de aceptar la homosexualidad.

De qué habría acusado este tontaina fariseo y celote a Jesucristo cuando evitó la lapidación de aquella adúltera?

En fin... un veneno hipócrita el tal Kairós este. Se limita a recopilar citas y arrojarlas de forma acusadora, como un latinquín evangelista cualquiera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

El CVII toca el oboe



y ellos acuden









Bernaldo dijo:


> Fíjate si es absurdo el tipo, ´no le da por "tachar" a esos protestantes de acercarse al Catolicismo sino al papa de "protestantizarse"... lo mismo que no ve catolización de ritos paganos en el Amazones sino paganización del Catolicismo, o a aquella pareja de hombres homosexuales de encaminarse hacia el camino católico sino al obispo -que les atiende- de aceptar la homosexualidad.
> 
> De qué habría acusado este tontaina fariseo y celote a Jesucristo cuando evitó la lapidación de aquella adúltera?
> 
> En fin... un veneno hipócrita el tal Kairós este. Se limita a recopilar citas y arrojarlas de forma acusadora, como un latinquín evangelista cualquiera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Quien te hiba a disir que Australia, de la camonguelz hiba a tener como principal Confesión la Fe verdadera. Normal que los lobos regentes de garajes esten que trinan todo el rato


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

Se "tradicionaliza" Francisco o se "vaticanosegundiza" Atanasio? Qué nos podrá cacarear el venenos del hilo a esta foto?


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Quien te hiba a disir que Australia, de la camonguelz hiba a tener como principal Confesión la Fe verdadera. Normal que los lobos regentes de garajes esten que trinan todo el rato



probablemente ese dato esté en relación con la campaña difamatoria de la masonada mediática australiana contra el Catolicismo en aquel país...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Y ojo que todos esos que gracias al CVII no se han hecho ateos como les ha pasado a los protestantes, son millones de abortos que no se han producido. Pero algunos pretenden vendernos que el argumento del atuendo que lleve el Clero es lo fundamental y sobre lo que no se ha de transigir. Que me digan donde pone en el Evangelio como se tiene que vestir el clero, eso son cosas de la Iglesia que tiene autoridad para facer y despues desfacer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Ambos dos sirven al maligno, el unico que no lo hace es el lobo que regenta el garaje hereje, solo los que acudan a la lonja seran salvos.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Se "tradicionaliza" Francisco o se "vaticanosegundiza" Atanasio? Qué nos podrá cacarear el venenos del hilo a esta foto?


----------



## BGA (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No me creo nada ya de lo que digan estos difamadores sobre cual es la postura de tal o cual cardenal, no tienen ninguna credibilidad, ya hemos visto como acusan de predender casar homosexuales a un Obispo Suizo que dice justamente lo contrario, que ese vinculo no es bendecible por la Iglesia.
> 
> La Iglesia se construye desde la CABEZA, porque Dios la Funda sobre San Pedro, el primer Papa. La iglesia no se construye desde la congregación de fieles que van constituyendo jerarquias cada vez mas elaboradas, no, el principio fundacional de la Iglesia es el Vicario de Cristo, el que tiene las llaves del cielo, todo lo demas se sigue de alli. Esta construida de Arriba hacia abajo, no es democratica, los de abajo no tienen mas autoridad que los de arriba. Si un hipotetico cardenal dice que el Papa es ilegitimo, el tambien lo es porque su autoridad le viene del Papa, y se trasformaria automaticamente en uno más al frente de un garaje, desconectado de la cadena de legitimidad que como digo ha de pasar necesariamente por San Pedro.



Su intención es crear estados de ánimo y de opinión y para ello se valen de la candidez tradicional del pueblo católico porque entienden la religión como un rumor acostumbrado, una herencia, una "cultura" y en menor medida, prácticas religiosas donde abunda más lo rutinario que la adopción firme de la doctrina. No se entienda ésto como una crítica porque por el lado contrario, los muy leídos "separados", tienen a su vez lo suyo de rutina, y antes que ningún estado de éxtasis podrá encontrarse un rencor extraño contra todo lo que suene a católico, a Vaticano y a Papa. No me lo estoy inventando. El propio Scott Hann, un célebre teólogo Evangélico que por fin "regresó a casa", cuenta este tipo de cosas con más compasión que justicia hacia sus correligionarios, cosa que no sucede cuando un católico reniega de su Fe para hacerse evangélico...

Ese run-run religioso del pueblo católico -el que he conocido yo al menos durante toda mi vida- va acompañado de una mezcla de confianza y desinterés por las cosas de palacio y por eso podemos llamarle pueblo: confía en su jerarquía y vive la vida como mejor puede y entiende según sea también el párroco del lugar, que haberlos distintos haylos. Si uno quiere saber cómo puede ser un sacerdote, que mire a cualquier persona por singular o común que sea, y ahi encontrará la base posible del sacerdote que le toque en suerte.

Quiero decir que la religión vivida popularmente está al margen de todos los conflictos y porque confía, no monta barricadas ante las iglesias por asuntos doctrinales de calado, que tampoco entenderían como es razonable pensar. Lo que se puede apreciar en esas corrientes "protestantes" es que están llevando la lucha religiosa por los mismos derroteros que se ha llevado la lucha política: sin saber apenas nada de cómo se gestiona un país, todos somos de facto presidentes, ministros o altos cargos... ¿Qué título o crédito tenemos para sentirnos seguros en nuestras sentencias?. La ideología, esa cosa que solo entiende de ellos y nosotros, de unos y de otros, de "gente" e hijoputas....

Pues lo mismo se está cociendo ahora con la pugna religiosa: todos parecen saber de "sana doctrina", de Tradición, de historia eclesial. De repente la confianza en el Papa -en éste o cualquier otro- se pone en duda y lo hace la "gente", como si hubiera aprovechado los últimos años para hacer una carrera de Teología con su master y todo. Solo hay que escucharlos con ese desparpajo que parecería indicar que saben mucho, tanto, que incluso se ven en posición de criticar al Papa, como si fuera un ministro o presidente pero jugando con las cosas del comer "espiritual", pues la vida ciudadana no cambia tanto de una legislatura a otra -si cambia- pero la Fe.... es mucho más delicada.

Si no fuera tan grave por el coste en incertidumbres y sufrimientos de tantos creyentes, sería como para morirse de risa. Todo este tsunami crítico, tomado de uno en uno, sería como esos "científicos" enormes que vierten su conocimiento en blogs porque la "ciencia oficial" les ha proscrito de discutir sus ideas donde procede... Son lo mismo pero son muchos, muchísimos más, los proscritos que han renunciado a dirimir sus dudas donde procede y viéndose ya separados por "la Iglesia oficial", no tienen por menos que decirnos en sus blogs y participaciones, lo equivocados que estamos por no ser capaces de aceptar que Cristo nos ha fallado...

No nos equivoquemos. Se nos juzgará por nuestra vida cristiana y fidelidad a la Iglesia. Fidelidad, Fe y confianza son las llaves de la verdadera esperanza. Serán malditos aquellos soldados que seducidos por el enemigo contradigan y desobedezcan las órdenes de su general. Cuando les digan "papólatras", recuerden que no existe algo parecido en el mundo militar; que no existe la palabra "mandólatras" o "generalólatras"... Por algo será....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

En efecto, la Iglesia les esta arrancando las pegatinas como en la mejor epoca de Frenando Alonso

Hasta los masones como pecadores que han empezado la senda de Lucifer que les conducira a su destrucción y muerte, han de ser objeto de misericordia y compresion por parte de la Iglesia, no hay ni uno, ni dos ni tres masones que han dejado su pecaminosa y sufriente vida para entrar en la Iglesia, aunque luego hayan sido perseguidos por tal tolerante organización. Se bedice al pecador no al pecado.



Bernaldo dijo:


> probablemente ese dato esté en relación con la campaña difamatoria de la masonada mediática australiana contra el Catolicismo en aquel país...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

No si el elefante en la cacharreria es Mateo 16:18 que no admite lugar a dudas de que la Iglesia nunca puede servir a las fuerzas del Infierno. El serrín es toda la letrajuntada que viene despues. Si cabe en un tweet.


----------



## Cuncas (16 Sep 2019)

El trío calavera (Arikiki, Bernalda y su novio cornudo bga) retroalimentándose y dándose la razón mutuamente como un estéril e infantil Uróboros pero a la vez comportándose como los tres monos "sabios" que viven en la falsa felicidad de negar la realidad...







Será en Octubre, os guste o no, y que no os coja tarde y con el pié cambiado.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

te pongo ante un espejo... mentecatooo!

no engañas a nadie ya.


----------



## pegaso (16 Sep 2019)

Ostia puta que avería.


----------



## pegaso (16 Sep 2019)

Ostia puta que avería.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

La modernidad se les ha infiltrado en los huesos sin darse cuenta, han asumido que no existen estamentos de autoridad, sino que toda autoridad se construye como en una especie de parlamento (el garaje) pretando fuerte las ideicas ante los diputados, asi se piensan que uno lleva su autoridad raudo a la velocidad del pensamiento. Si quieres tener autoridad metete eclesiastico que es donde tendras.



BGA dijo:


> Su intención es crear estados de ánimo y de opinión y para ello se valen de la candidez tradicional del pueblo católico porque entienden la religión como un rumor acostumbrado, una herencia, una "cultura" y en menor medida, prácticas religiosas donde abunda más lo rutinario que la adopción firme de la doctrina. No se entienda ésto como una crítica porque por el lado contrario, los muy leídos "separados", tienen a su vez lo suyo de rutina, y antes que ningún estado de éxtasis podrá encontrarse un rencor extraño contra todo lo que suene a católico, a Vaticano y a Papa. No me lo estoy inventando. El propio Scott Hann, un célebre teólogo Evangélico que por fin "regresó a casa", cuenta este tipo de cosas con más compasión que justicia hacia sus correligionarios, cosa que no sucede cuando un católico reniega de su Fe para hacerse evangélico...
> 
> Ese run-run religioso del pueblo católico -el que he conocido yo al menos durante toda mi vida- va acompañado de una mezcla de confianza y desinterés por las cosas de palacio y por eso podemos llamarle pueblo: confía en su jerarquía y vive la vida como mejor puede y entiende según sea también el párroco del lugar, que haberlos distintos haylos. Si uno quiere saber cómo puede ser un sacerdote, que mire a cualquier persona por singular o común que sea, y ahi encontrará la base posible del sacerdote que le toque en suerte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> El trío calavera (Arikiki, Bernalda y su novio cornudo bga) retroalimentándose y dándose la razón mutuamente como un estéril e infantil Uróboros pero a la vez comportándose como los tres monos "sabios" que viven en la falsa felicidad de negar la realidad...
> 
> Será en Octubre, os guste o no, y que no os coja tarde y con el pié cambiado.



Es verdad, somos imbatibles. Únete a nosotros, por fin sabrás lo que es no tener miedo, te defenderemos, amigo!!!


----------



## Cuncas (16 Sep 2019)

Varias losas de 5 toneladas cada una de argumentos frente a las plumitas de pollo del trío calavera. El Arikiki poniendo fotitos de encuestas dignas del CIS de Tezanos y repitiendo una y mil veces lo mismo cuando ya se le ha rebatido todas y cada una de las veces que lo ha repetido. Bernalda y bga las dos marujas de Puerto Urraco... No digáis que no habéis sido avisados.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Varias losas de 5 toneladas cada una de argumentos frente a las plumitas de pollo del trío calavera. El Arikiki poniendo fotitos de encuestas dignas del CIS de Tezanos y repitiendo una y mil veces lo mismo cuando ya se le ha rebatido todas y cada una de las veces que lo ha repetido. Bernalda y bga las dos marujas de Puerto Urraco... No digías que no habéis sido avisados.




haznos un resumen, amigo Sapo. 

es una alegría que te preocupes porque se mantenga la rectitud en tu Fe Católica, me había equivocado contigo, no sabía que eres católico.

un saludo.


----------



## BGA (16 Sep 2019)

Lo decía el Papa en ese vídeo que pretendía ser una prueba más de su apostasía: es buena la crítica constructiva pero hay críticos que solo serían capaces de dialogar si se cumplen todas sus expectativas. Entiéndase ese diálogo "intramuros" de la Iglesia, no vaya a ser que algún malintencionado pretenda poner en Francisco la voluntad de convocar asambleas transversales...

La apoteosis de sus delirios antifrancisquistas -como ellos gustan decir pero en sentido contrario- sería que no tiene miedo al Cisma. Bien mirado, si con él se cumple que toda la infiltración "modernistas" -la crítica transversal lo es-, pederasta y masónica de tantos como hay en la filas católicas compadreando con poderosos de otras denominaciones cristianas en países que no será necesario nombrar, bien venido sea.

La Iglesia no puede ser un museo y su regreso evangélico al mundo tal como es, no como fue o como muchos ignoran que es, no será un camino exento de peligros, pues es astuto el enemigo, pero más lo es Quien fundó nuestra Iglesia y nos hizo hombres capaces para la Fe y la confianza. Y para la CARIDAD...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Más cambio radical en el Papado que eso de que sirve al maligno no creo. Menuda sola escritura que manejais los herejes cuando en MAteo 16:19 te lo pone bien clarito que el Hades no prevalecerá en la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

impresionante


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Qué sentido del humor más infantil tienes, bernalda. Me recuerdas a un tío político mío que estafó a media familia...



así que estafó a media familia? voy viendo.. malas experiencias, eso condiciona.

ánimo!


----------



## Cuncas (16 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> así que estafó a media familia? voy viendo.. malas experiencias, eso condiciona.
> 
> ánimo!



A mí no me estafó pero fui yo el que avisé de lo que estaba haciendo, tengo buen olfato para los farsantes... y a ti te calé pronto.


----------



## Hannibaal (16 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Normal que entre homosexuales os defendáis....



Que aberración, eso parece mas un templo del mundo clásico o el decorado de la casa de un patricio en tiempos todavía de paganismo.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> A mí no me estafó pero fui yo el que avisé de lo que estaba haciendo, tengo buen olfato para los farsantes... y a ti te calé pronto.



fue una buena acción, Sapo, enhorabuena!


----------



## Cuncas (16 Sep 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Que aberración, eso parece mas un templo del mundo clásico o el decorado de la casa de un patricio en tiempos todavía de paganismo.



El aporte es del incansable Kairós.

Hasta los más depravados de los paganos romanos tenían más gusto estético... Pero según el trío calavera esta aberración en un templo católico no es una señal de alarma, será que se sienten como en casa.


----------



## BGA (16 Sep 2019)

Pues sí. Confía en Cristo y en la Fe. No pierda el tiempo en confundir más aún. No todo es trigo limpio en la Iglesia, pero no es nuestra misión como pueblo de Dios hacer la criba pertinente. 

"Siendo de Cristo, el mundo es vuestro". El "mundo" gusta de dividir y clasificar. No es la confianza en la Cabeza de la Iglesia la que nos convierte a nosotros en perseguidores, sino precisamente en perseguidos.


----------



## Hannibaal (16 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Hasta los más depravados de los paganos romanos tenían más gusto estético..









Es una vergüenza a nivel estético, y por supuesto no creo que sean católicos ni el que ha pintado este horror ni los que han consentido esto.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> El aporte es del incansable Kairós.
> 
> Hasta los más depravados de los paganos romanos tenían más gusto estético... Pero según el trío calavera esta aberración en un templo católico no es una señal de alarma, será que se sienten como en casa.



Me parece interesante y positiva tu preocupación y celo por el buen gusto estético en las Iglesias católicas.

Gracias, Sapo.


----------



## Cuncas (16 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Me parece interesante y positiva tu preocupación y celo por el buen gusto estético en las Iglesias católicas.
> 
> Gracias, Sapo.



De nada.


----------



## Lilith Reborn (16 Sep 2019)

Pues no se, porque parece que los protestantes están mas infiltrados en la iglesia actual que en la tradicionalista. Sólo hay que ver el pasteleo que se traen en Alemania los cardenales y obispos de allí, o las conmemoraciones del centenario de Lutero.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

veis lo que quereis ver







Dante hemosesualizante, garaje, gñe



Hannibaal dijo:


> Es una vergüenza a nivel estético, y por supuesto no creo que sean católicos ni el que ha pintado este horror ni los que han consentido esto.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Lo verdaderamente preocupante es que tú disfrutes de él y sigas llamándote católico.



has de considerar que a las iglesias no se va principalmente a disfrutar del arte, salvo que mires con ojos exclusivamente ateos... de hecho a mí, por ejemplo, de entrada no me agradan estéticamente todas las representaciones del románico, pero comprendo que tenían su función.

estéticamente disfrutas quizás de todas las representaciones del románico, Sapo?

PD: celebro tu fervor católico, amigo, ha sido una sorpresa muy positiva para mí.... sabes?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Bah solo ves lo que quieres ver, si eso para ti es una apologia de la hemosesualidad, entonces esto perfectamente podria ser una tambien una apologia de tipo sexual.







Lo de que estan sufriendo en un estado de condenación, es demasiado sutil. Descartado que sea un aviso a navegantes y tal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

De hecho tiene un nombre, terapia de aversión.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Fijate que sepulcro tan elegante! seguro que es muy blanco por fuera







debe de ser apologia de la herejia, no hay duda


----------



## BGA (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Bah solo ves lo que quieres ver, si eso para ti es una apologia de la hemosesualidad, entonces esto perfectamente podria ser una tambien una apologia de tipo sexual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ha dicho que la presencia de esta estatua en Madrid es un testimonio masónico insoportable. No puedo negar que para que algo prospere en una sociedad contraria a determinadas cosas, pueda ser "inteligente" exponerlas como rendiciones hasta que se hagan familiares... Como caballos de Troya. No lo se. Lo que si entiendo es que a este demonio no se le ve precisamente triunfante ni contento...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Diria que en su rostro no se ve la felicidac



BGA dijo:


> Se ha dicho que la presencia de esta estatua en Madrid es un testimonio masónico insoportable. No puedo negar que para que algo prospere en una sociedad contraria a determinadas cosas, pueda ser "inteligente" exponerlas como rendiciones hasta que se hagan familiares... Como caballos de Troya. No lo se. Lo que si entiendo es que a este demonio no se le ve precisamente triunfante ni contento...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

en el CVII inventaron la maquina del tiempo y el Papa hace viajes clandestinos entre herejia y herejia

vean como influye en el romanico frances, apologia hemosexual por todos lados


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

pues eso 2 de cada 3 representaciones del Infierno contienen apologia homosexual segun los sedevacantistas, creo que tendran que poner un cartel que ponga bien claro Infierno con letras luminosas porque es demasiado sutil.


----------



## BGA (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> en el CVII inventaron la maquina del tiempo y el Papa hace viajes clandestinos entre herejia y herejia
> 
> vean como influye en el romanico frances, apologia hemosexual por todos lados



Explícito contraste.... Dirán que está más claro que el agua y que a buen entendedor le basta una "imagen". (O una frase, o un gesto...)


----------



## Hannibaal (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> veis lo que quereis ver
> 
> 
> 
> ...





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Bah solo ves lo que quieres ver, si eso para ti es una apologia de la hemosesualidad, entonces esto perfectamente podria ser una tambien una apologia de tipo sexual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Fijate que sepulcro tan elegante! seguro que es muy blanco por fuera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primero, esos grabados a nivel estético son muy superiores a ese obsceno mural de la catedral de Terni, además a pesar de lo que muestran, lo hacen con pudor a diferencia del mural que parece pintado por un degenerado. En este hilo se ha visto como has perdido totalmente los papeles, pero ya tienes que estar desesperado para sacar esos grabados que no se dibujaron para ser parte de la decoración de un templo a diferencia de ese mural. Espero que este sea ya tu límite de defender lo indefendible.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

vamos que el cuadro de marras ese que poneis se entiende perfectamente y no es ninguna apologia del homoerotismo sino justamente una advertencia clara


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Pero el asunto es la factura estetica o que se trata de una apologia de lo homosexual? porque si eso es apologia de lo homosexual 2 de cada 3 representaciones del infierno lo son. ¿Si es por lo estetico, vais a tomar el pelo aqui a la gente revocando mateo 16:18 a cuenta de cuestion esteticas? 

¿y como de estetico es tu garaje? jajaja



Hannibaal dijo:


> Primero, esos grabados a nivel estético son muy superiores a ese obsceno mural de la catedral de Terni, además a pesar de lo que muestran, lo hacen con pudor a diferencia del mural que parece pintado por un degenerado. En este hilo se ha visto como has perdido totalmente los papeles, pero ya tienes que estar desesperado para sacar esos grabados que no se dibujaron para ser parte de la decoración de un templo a diferencia de ese mural. Espero que este sea ya tu límite de defender lo indefendible.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

No la pondria porque es una representación del infierno, pero en las iglesias representaciones del infierno siempre han existido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Es todo un delirio en vuestras cabezas.







veis lo que quereis, pretendeis herejias futuras de la iglesia como si un "cartomante" os susurrara al oido cosas que ningun hombre puede anticipar, pero que tenemos la promesa de Cristo en Mateo 16:18 de que no van a suceder


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Por cierto @Hannibal tu eres multi de @catolicanhispaniae que no?


----------



## Hannibaal (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pero el asunto es la factura estetica o que se trata de una apologia de lo homosexual? porque si eso es apologia de lo homosexual 2 de cada 3 representaciones del infierno lo son. ¿Si es por lo estetico, vais a tomar el pelo aqui a la gente revocando mateo 16:18 a cuenta de cuestion esteticas?
> 
> ¿y como de estetico es tu garaje? jajaja





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es todo un delirio en vuestras cabezas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no he hablado nada de las representaciones del infierno y mucho menos de lo que está en las fachadas. A ver si encuentras una representación tan irrespetuosa de cristo o fresco en el que este aparezca de épocas anteriores que sea tan irrespetuosa. Por favor no saques grabados de libros ni empecéis con estatuas que están en la calle, estamos hablando de templos. A ver si eres capaz.

Eres un impresentable.


----------



## Hannibaal (16 Sep 2019)

Eres un CARADURA.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Primero, esos grabados a nivel estético son muy superiores a ese obsceno mural de la catedral de Terni, además a pesar de lo que muestran, lo hacen con pudor a diferencia del mural que parece pintado por un degenerado. En este hilo se ha visto como has perdido totalmente los papeles, pero ya tienes que estar desesperado para sacar esos grabados que no se dibujaron para ser parte de la decoración de un templo a diferencia de ese mural. Espero que este sea ya tu límite de defender lo indefendible.




Vaya, ahora resulta que las representaciones románicas pre CVII no son obscenas... desde luego, ´vaya nivel. Estás metiendo la pataza hasta el corvejón y cuando se os apercibe... a sostenella.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Siglo XII, Francisco I estuvo alli con el Delorean












Escultura románica en Francia




Hannibaal dijo:


> Yo no he hablado nada de las representaciones del infierno y mucho menos de lo que está en las fachadas. A ver si encuentras una representación tan irrespetuosa de cristo o fresco en el que este aparezca de épocas anteriores que sea tan irrespetuosa. Por favor no saques grabados de libros ni empecéis con estatuas que están en la calle, estamos hablando de templos. A ver si eres capaz.
> 
> Eres un impresentable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Nuevamente donde tu ves apologia de los excesos carnales, lo que hay es una advertencia sobre los mismos. De como Iesus Hominum Salvator pretende con el hilo liberarlos de su sufrimiento. Se entiende a la perfección si se quiere, y es una capilla paco perdida por ahy. No hay ni 1 ni dos ni tres iglesias con mas de 500 años que tienen actos sexuales explicitos en sus hornamentos. El delorean del CVII



Hannibaal dijo:


> Eres un CARADURA.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Siglo XII, Francisco I estuvo alli con el Delorean
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hombre... pero eso no es CVII?  

en fin, manipulaciones y retorcimientos de estos seudoprotestantes las que queramos... solo hay que rascar un poco y se ve.

lo que me llama la atención es que poca gente se molesta en comprobarlo... con lo cual, el trasfondo de todo es que a bastante gente le conviene dar por ciertas las tergiversaciones para justificar su alejamiento--> SU DISIDENCIA (de "disidere", sentarse lejos o alejarse de la sede o asiento)

Disidencia -alejamiento de la Sede- y Sedevacante -Sede sin ocupar- son solo grados de un posicionamiento o, mejor dicho, una oposición... oposición a la Santa Sede.

las etimologías nos indican mucho acerca de causas y motivaciones.

por eso, la que llevo en la firma no deja lugar a dudas---> corazón +español.


----------



## Cuncas (16 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> has de considerar que a las iglesias no se va principalmente a disfrutar del arte, salvo que mires con ojos exclusivamente ateos... de hecho a mí, por ejemplo, de entrada no me agradan estéticamente todas las representaciones del románico, pero comprendo que tenían su función.
> 
> estéticamente disfrutas quizás de todas las representaciones del románico, Sapo?
> 
> PD: celebro tu fervor católico, amigo, ha sido una sorpresa muy positiva para mí.... sabes?



Depende con lo que te refieras con "representaciones del románico", como los dispersos mezcláis todo sin enteraros de nada y lo ajustáis todo a un denominador común, a saber a lo que te refieres con eso. Tienes que darte cuenta de que existe una clasificación según función en las "representaciones del románico", tanto arquitectónicas, como escultóricas, como pictóricas en frescos o ilustraciones en códices de diversa índole, no sólo religiosos. Hablaré sobre las que creo que te refieres en vista de que no eres capaz de concretar.

Contando con una mayoría de fieles analfabetos, esas "representaciones románicas", como tú las denominas genéricamente (pobrecico), escultóricas o pictóricas teniendo como base el fresco, en el interior y exterior de los templos serían como "comics" sin nubecitas de texto (para que lo entiendas, en vista de que no estás muy puesto en la materia). Una forma de ejemplificar el contenido de las Sagradas Escrituras de manera visual para que así el fiel, normalmelnte analfabeto, consiguiese una dimensión cognitiva más funcional de los contenidos religiosos.

Teniendo esto en cuenta pues clasificar las "representaciones del románico" como bonitas o feas es como preguntar "¿Cuál es tu color favorito?" a un niño o a un adulto. El niño facilmente eligirá uno, el adulto verá que la pregunta en sí es absurda. Que para ti son "feas", pues pobrecita bernalda... cómprate un polo de fresa... qué quieres que te diga.

Te dejo aquí una ilustración muy curiosa para que te hagas una idea de la gran diversidad de "representaciones del románico" que hay... animalico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Son las iglesias modernistas del siglo XII, estaban a un tris de legalizar el matrimonio homosexual y oficiar uniones adultericas como hacen los iranies con las bodas express, han pasado 900 años y seguimos esperando



Bernaldo dijo:


> Vaya, ahora resulta que las representaciones románicas pre CVII no son obscenas... desde luego, ´vaya nivel. Estás metiendo la pataza hasta el corvejón y cuando se os apercibe... a sostenella.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Depende con lo que te refieras con "representaciones del románico", como los dispersos mezcláis todo sin enteraros de nada y lo ajustáis todo a un denominador común, a saber a lo que te refieres con eso. Tienes que darte cuenta de que existe una clasificación según función en las "representaciones del románico", tanto escultóricas como pictóricas en frescos o ilustraciones en códices de diversa índole, no sólo religiosos. Hablaré a las que creo que te refieres en vista de que no eres capaz de concretar.
> 
> Contando con una mayoría de fieles analfabetos, esas "representaciones románicas", como tú las denominas genéricamente (pobrecico), escultóricas o pictóricas teniendo como base el fresco, en el interior y exterior de los templos serían como "comics" sin nubecitas de texto (para que lo entiendas, en vista de que no estás muy puesto en la materia). Una forma de ejemplificar el contenido de las Sagradas Escrituras de manera visual para que así el fiel, normalmelnte analfabeto, consiguiese una dimensión cognitiva más funcional a los contenidos religiosos.
> 
> Teniendo esto en cuenta pues clasificar las "representaciones del románico" como bonitas o feas es como preguntar "¿Cuál es tu color favorito?" a un niño o a un adulto. El niño facilmente eligirá uno, el adulto verá que la pregunta en sí es absurda. Que para ti son "feas", pues pobrecita bernalda... cómprate un polo de fresa... qué quieres que te diga.



me refería a representaciones obscenas como las que venimos hablando, para las cuáles no hay que ir a Francia, pues las tenemos mismamente en el románico español.

un saludo, Sapo.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Son las iglesias modernistas del siglo XII, estaban a un tris de legalizar el matrimonio homosexual y oficiar uniones adultericas como hacen los iranies con las bodas express, han pasado 900 años y seguimos esperando



vaya caña que les metes, Ariki...  ... anda que si les da a estos por ir a ver el románico en Cantabria mismamente, lo mismo acusan a sus autores de conciliares vaticanosegundistas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Románico asturiano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

sexo en el romanico asturiano - Buscar con Google

Que alguien le quite el Delorean a Francisco I


----------



## Gerión (16 Sep 2019)

Yo entiendo el "cierre de filas" porque es la moral del soldado. Entiendo que no puede haber mil generales. Pero también entiendo que el ejército puede tener momentos de confusión.

Expongo mi trayectoria como ejemplo de cualquier otra. En mi juventud fui el típico cegado comunista-estalinista de línea dura, el más rojuno de toda mi familia y amigos, todos rojos. Con el paso del tiempo fui sufriendo una modulación/moderación también estándar y a través de varias crisis de ideas, también por madurar, me acerqué al catolicismo. En este proceso he bebido de fuentes carlistas, tradicionalistas, institucionalistas, ateas, y también progresistas -las que consideré serias.

El caso es que en este proceso de redescubrimiento, llegar por fin al "núcleo" sociodoctrinal, declaraciones papales, etc. y encontrarme muchas veces la repetición de dogmas y estructuras ideológicas que ya he analizado y desechado por el camino se me hace decepcionante. Como buen rojuno no fui a misa durante décadas. Me decidí hace unos años por fin a la primera y recuerdo que tampoco me transmitió mucho. Lo que se comenta. Iglesia de arquitectura moderna. Cantos con guitarras al final, algo esperpéntico. Un discurso que se centraba en no sé qué noticia anodina del día que no me esperaba... todo eso. No veo la tele por sistema. No aprecio comentarios sobre estupideces de la televisión. Vuelvo a casa con mis lecturas, releo citas de sabios y Padres de la Iglesia, me pongo viejos himnos barrocos, hablo con gente de cuerda parecida y tengo la sensación contraria. Me inspira. ¿Significa eso que volver al rito tridentino, a la ortodoxia dura y a las lecturas en latín van a hacer que la gente se acerque? Tampoco lo creo. Pero desde luego, yo personalmente me pasaría más de una vez por ahí y me pondría a escuchar a la Iglesia en vez de a sabios de su "periferia". Más que ahora. No soy estadísticamente representativo pero esta es mi historia.

No le pido nada a un partido político como el PSOE o el PP, una corporación sanguinaria o una Logia masónica, por perniciosos. No podemos esperar nada de asesinos demostrados. Bueno, alguna vez he delineado propuestas para que se descontaminen un poco. Pero comprendería y apoyaría su disolución porque son lo que son. El esfuerzo de demolición -como poco, de limpieza- ha de dirigirse a estas estructuras. Sin embargo con la Iglesia, uno espera algo más que de una estructura como el PSOE. Aquí uno puede argumentar eso de que es mi problema, no el suyo. Correcto, pero mi camino es el de muchos. Supongo que esto va por la ley de las masas críticas y si el 70% de la sociedad piensa y vota en una dirección no progresista, la Iglesia irá detrás. Entiendo que eso ha de asumirse. Por eso aquello de construir un Imperio que arroje el progresismo al vertedero de la Historia de una vez por todas y de luchar por otros caminos. No hace falta que programemos mucho, la propia inercia del mundo y del hombre lo hará, pero todo granito de arena es necesario. En eso estamos.


----------



## Hannibaal (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Siglo XII, Francisco I estuvo alli con el Delorean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si te queda claro: 


Hannibaal dijo:


> Yo no he hablado nada de las representaciones del infierno y *mucho menos de lo que está en las fachadas*. A ver si encuentras una representación tan irrespetuosa de cristo o fresco en el que este aparezca de épocas anteriores que sea tan irrespetuosa.



Insisto, a ver si encuentras en el interior de un templo de épocas anteriores a la actual, murales o frescos que representen a Cristo con esa falta de respeto.

Si, no lo encuentras no vuelvo a intervenir aquí, estoy harto de tu actitud impresentable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

La Iglesia no es un templo de la razón, no es la academia de Platón, la razón no puede abrirte la salida. La función de Iglesia es hacer accesible el Sagrado Corazón de Jesus, no es hacer accesible la teologia a la razón humana. Tienes que cambiar el enfoque, la salvación es algo que le es posible desde al mas sabio hasta al más ignorante. 



Gerión dijo:


> Yo entiendo el "cierre de filas" porque es la moral del soldado. Entiendo que no puede haber mil generales. Pero también entiendo que el ejército puede tener momentos de confusión.
> 
> Expongo mi trayectoria como ejemplo de cualquier otra. En mi juventud fui el típico cegado comunista-estalinista de línea dura, el más rojuno de toda mi familia y amigos, todos rojos. Con el paso del tiempo fui sufriendo una modulación/moderación también estándar y a través de varias crisis de ideas, también por madurar, me acerqué al catolicismo. En este proceso he bebido de fuentes carlistas, tradicionalistas, institucionalistas, ateas, y también progresistas -las que consideré serias.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La Iglesia no es un templo de la razón, no es la academia de Platón, la razón no puede abrirte la salida. La función de Iglesia es hacer accesible el Sagrado Corazón de Jesus, no es hacer accesible la teologia a la razón humana. Tienes que cambiar el enfoque, *la salvación es algo que le es posible desde al mas sabio hasta al más ignorante*.



nada más que añadir suseñoría.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Ya empezamos con las matizaciones, ejque haber si me encuentras una pintura y no una talla y tal. La cuestión es la apologia de los excesos carnales no? pues ahy los tienes en el siglo XII en un portico que todo quisqui tenia que pasar por debajo y que su influencia apologista de la homosexualidad era ya para todo el pueblo 24/7. Como te digo sexo explicito y no insinuaciones existen en el romanico asturiano a cascoporro siglo XI
Os agarrais como sea a un clavo ardiendo, si eso no es contumacia en la herejia que niega Mateo 16:18 aver que es.



Hannibaal dijo:


> A ver si te queda claro:
> 
> Insisto, a ver si encuentras en el interior de un templo de épocas anteriores a la actual, murales o frescos que representen a Cristo con esa falta de respeto.
> 
> Si, no lo encuentras no vuelvo a intervenir aquí, estoy harto de tu actitud impresentable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Siglo XI, romanico asturiano, iglesias con abierta pornografia emitiendo 24/7, estaban a un tris de oficiar la desolación en la eucaristia, han pasado mil años y aqui estamos. Los garajes de la herejia han necesitado la mitad de tiempo para casar homosexuales.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

Gerión, esto va más allá de la confusión... aquí hay gente tratando de difundir DESAFECCIÓN, DESCONFIANZA, DISCORDIA, DISIDENCIA, etc, contra la cabeza visible de la Iglesia Católica, símbolo y signo de su unidad.


----------



## Gerión (16 Sep 2019)

Los ignorantes antiprogres también deben poder ser salvados. Por eso reincidir en la estadística de ignorantes y su composición. Al final recae en la dialéctica de imperios y la lucha civil para imponer unas masas de ignorantes contra otras.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ya empezamos con las matizaciones, ejque haber si me encuentras una pintura y no una talla y tal. La cuestión es la apologia de los excesos carnales no? pues ahy los tienes en el siglo XII en un portico que todo quisqui tenia que pasar por debajo y que su influencia apologista de la homosexualidad era ya para todo el pueblo 24/7. Como te digo sexo explicito y no insinuaciones existen en el romanico asturiano a cascoporro siglo XI
> Os agarrais como sea a un clavo ardiendo, si eso no es contumacia en la herejia que niega Mateo 16:18 aver que es.



aquí a fabricar criterios adaptados a la conclusión fija que pretenden obtener... impresionante, faltaría más, jeta... la que haga falta.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

Gerión dijo:


> Los ignorantes antiprogres también deben poder ser salvados. Por eso reincidir en la estadística de ignorantes y su composición. Al final recae en la dialéctica de imperios y la lucha civil para imponer unas masas de ignorantes contra otras.



¿qué es ser antiprogres en relación a la salvación, Gerión? la salvación de las almas no es una cuestión de progres o no progres... echa un ojo al Catecismo, hombre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Cristo sanando a un leproso







Segun tu eso significa que la lepra es el camino hacia el cielo.

Recordad que el garaje hay que aventarlo de vez en cuando, los compuestos del azufre son neurotoxicos.




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Lo tuyo es de locos... No puedes comparar que se usen alusiones a la homosexualidad (no a la sana sexualidad) en un fresco que representa una suerte del juicio final sobre el altar... con las que usan la homosexualidad para representar a los condenados en el infierno. Es obvio que ambas representaciones deberían dar una intención contrapuesta a las imágenes que usan para la representación, ¿no? (Tener que explicar esto me parece increíble, sobretodo a alguien que se dice católico) La sodomía según las Sagradas Escrituras te condena al infierno, no te eleva a los cielos. O según tú, pobre Arikiki, la salvación o la condenación final deben usar las mismas imágenes representando en ambas situaciones, contradictorias por naturaleza, las mismas actitudes. Estás intentando explicar que el oro es bronce, y lo peor de todo es que te crees tus propias mentiras. Y el detalle de representar el bulto del pene... en Nuestro Señor Jesucristo en ese sacrosanto momento... para ti es glorioso, Arikiki, por lo que se ve. Glorioso... Estás enfermo, Arkiki, tarado de remate.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

La Iglesia tiene su materialismo, cuerpo y espiritu forman una unidad indivisible, la Iglesia Catolica no es una casa de fanaticos, es la filosofia suprema. Todo lo que esta fuera de la Escolastica Catolica, es basicamente un engendro.



Gerión dijo:


> Los ignorantes antiprogres también deben poder ser salvados. Por eso reincidir en la estadística de ignorantes y su composición. Al final recae en la dialéctica de imperios y la lucha civil para imponer unas masas de ignorantes contra otras.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Cristo sanando a un leproso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo creo que a Sapo se le va ablandando poco a poco el corazón... no seas duro con él, Ariki.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> O mezclas conceptos por ignorancia, o mezclas conceptos por orgullo para no reconocer tu error. No puedes comparar una enfermedad como la lepra con la sodomía. Pero aún así, Jesús SANA AL ENFERMO, no lo deja vivir en la enfermedad, así como perdona el pecado pero no ve con buenos ojos que el hombre peque obstinadamente, sino que le incita a corregirse, a tomar el camino recto, NO EN BENDECIRLE EN SU CONDICIÓN DE PECADOR OBSTINADO. ¿Tan difícil es de entender eso, Ariki?



sabes bien que Jesús no bendice la lepra sino que ampara al leproso, se acerca y lo sana.

Sapo, por eso mismo yo me acerco con la mano tendida hacia tí, para que a través de una oferta de amistad ayudarte a que se calme tu ansiedad.

Un abrazo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

Claro claro, las tipicas matizaciones. Cuando Cristo trata con con adulteros es que el adulterio es el camino hacia el cielo y es apologia carnalizante, pero cuando Cristo trata con Leprosos ejque ya no es que la lepra sea el camino hacia el cielo ni sea apologia de la Lepra. Sosteniendo tu arrogancia de negar 16:18 con estas chorradas que solo se sostienen pretando fuerte la imaginación para que no se difumine la idea, es lo unico, todo esta en vuestra mente intoxicada por el azufre de la lonja.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> O mezclas conceptos por ignorancia, o mezclas conceptos por orgullo para no reconocer tu error. No puedes comparar una enfermedad como la lepra con la sodomía. Pero aún así, Jesús SANA AL ENFERMO, no lo deja vivir en la enfermedad, así como perdona el pecado pero no ve con buenos ojos que el hombre peque obstinadamente, sino que le incita a corregirse, a tomar el camino recto, NO EN BENDECIRLE EN SU CONDICIÓN DE PECADOR OBSTINADO. ¿Tan difícil es de entender eso, Ariki? Jesús perdonó los pecados y bendijo a María Magdalena, pero ella no siguió prostituyéndose... Es muy simple, Ariki.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Sep 2019)

El sapo pocho esta completamente preñado por la herejia, le das la mano y te escupe.



Bernaldo dijo:


> yo creo que a Sapo se le va ablandando poco a poco el corazón... no seas duro con él, Ariki.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Claro que lo sé. Tan claramente que en ningún momento dije eso... no sé por qué lo comentas como si lo hubiera dicho y para colmo insinuando que me miento a mí mismo. Ya te dije bernalda, no eres trigo limpio, tus intenciones no son buenas y la ambigüedad que intentas esconder inutilmente en tus pueriles mensajes lo confirma.



... a pesar de tus dudas puedes confiar en mí, Sapo, acabaremos siendo amigos. Al tiempo...

Un abrazo y buenas noches:


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El sapo pocho esta completamente preñado por la herejia, le das la mano y te escupe.



le he visto detalles que me demuestran que no es tan fiero como se pinta a sí mismo, hay que ayudarle.

un saludo, campeón.

nos leemos, me voy ya al sobre.


----------



## Hannibaal (17 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ya empezamos con las matizaciones, ejque haber si me encuentras una pintura y no una talla y tal. La cuestión es la apologia de los excesos carnales no? pues ahy los tienes en el siglo XII en un portico que todo quisqui tenia que pasar por debajo y que su influencia apologista de la homosexualidad era ya para todo el pueblo 24/7. Como te digo sexo explicito y no insinuaciones existen en el romanico asturiano a cascoporro siglo XI
> Os agarrais como sea a un clavo ardiendo, si eso no es contumacia en la herejia que niega Mateo 16:18 aver que es.



¿Pero que dices? pero si mi comentario diciendo que no me refiero a las fachadas es anterior al tuyo en el que me sacas un pórtico. Estás para que te pongan la camisa de fuerza ya. No voy a seguir hablando con loco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

Tu dices que la Iglesia está en apostasia porque en una capilla paco por ahy perdida alguien ha pintado un fresco con insinuaciones de tipo sexual, y te digo que la Iglesia debe de llevar entonces 1000 años de apostasia porque en el Romanico Asturiano ni insinuaciones ni erotismo ni nada, pornografia 24/7 expuesto a todo el pueblo. Pero llebamos 1000 años desde entonces y ni se ofician bodas homosexuales ni se crean visados para legitimar el adulterio como hacen los Chiitas. 

Mientras tanto en vuestros garajes protestantes ya se dan por bendecidas por el Señor el matrimonio homosexual cuando no han pasado 500 tristes años de aquella revelion contra el "Anticristo".



Hannibaal dijo:


> ¿Pero que dices? pero si mi comentario diciendo que no me refiero a las fachadas es anterior al tuyo en el que me sacas un pórtico. Estás para que te pongan la camisa de fuerza ya. No voy a seguir hablando con loco.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (17 Sep 2019)

Es el protestantismo o el zio.....mo?

Pregunto


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Te pongo otros artículos de la autora del artículo en el que te basas para afirmar lo de la pornografía en el románico.
> 
> El artículo en cuestión por Elena M. Chorén:
> 
> ...



Sapo, amigo mío, tienes imágenes obscenas en múltiples ejemplos del románico, solo Campóo tienes Cervatos y San Martín de Hoyos.

Imágenes de lujuria, de gula, etc... pecados que se pretenden representar con objetivos no estéticos sino religiosos.

PD: suavízate hombre, verás cómo te entiendes mejor con la gente.

un abrazo!


----------



## Mineroblanco (17 Sep 2019)

Lo cierto es que en España no van a misa con frecuencia ni el 3% de los jóvenes. Desde que ir a misa y ser católico dejaron de ser cosas muy necesarias para medrar, el retroceso del catolicismo en España ha sido enorme. Y aunque hay muchas personas que dicen que son católicas porque son cristianas (aunque a menudo ni siquiera son cristianas), ser católico de verdad exige practicar esa religión y creer en sus dogmas.


----------



## Cuncas (17 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Sapo, amigo mío, tienes imágenes obscenas en múltiples ejemplos del románico, solo Campóo tienes Cervatos y San Martín de Hoyos.
> 
> Imágenes de lujuria, de gula, etc... pecados que se pretenden representar con objetivos no estéticos sino religiosos.
> 
> ...



¿Contexto? Muéstrame una sola representación de Cristo en el románico (o de cualquier otro estilo hasta el neoclasicismo) dentro de un templo con alusiones pornográficas esplícitas rodeándolo. Una sola imagen. Si tantos ejemplos hay no te debería resultar difícil.

Otra cosa son las representaciones gráficas de pecados capitales o representaciones del infierno en segundo plano, no encima del altar, que decoran el interior de una catedral o en capiteles, bases de columnas o en otras partes exteriores de los templos como desagües, etc... Pero muéstrame un sólo Pantocrator románico (porque en el fondo la temática de la imagen del Cristo en el juicio final de la catedral de Terni no es más que una suerte de intento de Pantocrator) con ese contenido sexual implícito resaltando la homosexualidad. Una sola, repito, habiendo "tantísimos ejemplos" no te debería resultar difícil.

Que defendáis lo indefendible con argumentos tan pobres evidencia vuestra falta de razón y a mayores vuestra ignoracia.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿Contexto? Muéstrame una sola representación de Cristo en el románico (o de cualquier otro estilo hasta el neoclasicismo) dentro de un templo con alusiones pornográficas esplícitas rodeándolo. Una sola imagen. Si tantos ejemplos hay no te debería resultar difícil.
> 
> Otra cosa son las representaciones gráficas de pecados capitales o representaciones del infierno en segundo plano, no encima del altar, que decoran el interior de una catedral o en capiteles, bases de columnas o en otras partes exteriores de los templos como desagües, etc... Pero muéstrame un sólo Pantocrator románico (porque en el fondo la temática de la imagen del Cristo en el juicio final de la catedral de Terni no es más que una suerte de intento de Pantocrator) con ese contenido sexual implícito resaltando la homosexualidad. Una sola, repito, habiendo "tantísimos ejemplos" no te debería resultar difícil.
> 
> Que defendáis lo indefendible con argumentos tan pobres evidencia vuestra falta de razón y a mayores vuestra ignoracia.



Sapo, no podemos andar fabricando criterios orientados a una conclusión predefinida. Según ese procedimiento cualquier acusación sería válida, pues no hay casos idénticos. Cualquiera puede definir criterios al gusto del consumidor. Eso no es adecuado.

Me alegro de que tu tono en la discusión vaya mejorando. Vamos mejorando en nuestro camino hacia el buen rollo.

Un saludo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

La burrada es negar Mateo 16:18 como haceis los herejes de los garajes de forma matematica, para que os vais a frescos nudistas del siglo XXI si en el Romanico Asturiano habia directa pornografia expuesta 24/7 a los fieles. Aqui Cristo crucificado en repicla del año 740







Y que pasa con el Cristo crucificado que en algun momento paso a ser expuesto con apenas un paño, alli expuesto entre gente que oculta todo menos rostro y manos. Bah veis lo que quereis ver. Otra vez el Delorean de Francisco I en acción llevando la apologia de la homosexualidad, los homosexuales por todos lados verdad chaval jajaja.

En fin un puñetero fresco pacodemier por hay y con eso queda revocada Mateo 16:18 y toda la Iglesia, venga corriendo a los garajes que se vacian!



Sapo Concho dijo:


> No, si cuando te pillan en una burrada siempre saltas con lo del azufre y Mateo 16:18, es matemático ya. El tick nervioso de Ariki Mau... Piensa lo que quieras Ariki, ya eres mayorcito para que te anden cambiando los pañales. Ahora sí, tú no puedes llamar hereje a nadie porque todas las burradas que dices para defender la representacion pornográfica de Cristo en el juicio final rodeado de sodomitas basándote en un ARTÍCULO CHORRAS (te lo demuestro cuando quieras, es penoso y llama al gótico tardío románico sólo para rellenar el blog) del cual no te atreves ni poner el link para no quedar ya definitivamente en ridículo, sobre cuatro imágenes puntuales que poco tienen que ver con la pornografía en su contexto y definitivamente no tienen nada que ver con una representación de Cristo, ni siquiera están en un Pantocrator. No me voy a poner a explicar semejante artículo chorras escrito por un nini recien salido de la facultad de arte (si alguna vez estuvo en una) que ni siquiera diferencia el gótico tardío del románico
> 
> Si ves bien que se represente a Nuestro Señor Jesucristo en una escena sobre el juicio final sobre el altar de un templo católico (que tú ninguneas, pero aún así es un templo...) ya se ve el respeto que tienes) rodeado de sodomitas retozando y pintando a Jesús con el pene marcado, pues qué quieres que te diga... Lo más destacable sería que tú no tienes ni la capacidad de discernimiento ni raciocinio para llamar hereje a nadie y lo mejor que puedes hacer es hacértelo mirar y evitar que gentuza manipuladora como la bernalda te utilice para que le hagas el trabajo sucio. Como ya te dije, eres un caso perdido, tu orgullo y discapacidad mental te ciegan.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La burrada es negar Mateo 16:18 como haceis los herejes de los garajes de forma matematica, para que os vais a frescos nudistas del siglo XXI si en el Romanico Asturiano habia directa pornografia expuesta 24/7 a los fieles. Aqui Cristo crucificado en repicla del año 740
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agrego requisitos, Ariki... 

Encuentra una representación de Cristo en paños donde se le noten sus partes, entre el siglo IX y el 11 de mayo de 1348.

Tiene que tener la barba corta y la cabeza inclinada hacia la derecha.



Si no encuentras eso... no nos vuelvas a mencionar a Mateo.

oquéi?

 

PD: aquí los criterios los pone el Bern... porque las pelotas son suyas.


----------



## BGA (17 Sep 2019)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Lo cierto es que en España no van a misa con frecuencia ni el 3% de los jóvenes. Desde que ir a misa y ser católico dejaron de ser cosas muy necesarias para medrar, el retroceso del catolicismo en España ha sido enorme. Y aunque hay muchas personas que dicen que son católicas porque son cristianas (aunque a menudo ni siquiera son cristianas), ser católico de verdad exige practicar esa religión y creer en sus dogmas.



Todas las personas activas estamos completamente inmersos en el mundo. La relacción que existe entre esa intensidad de pertenencia al mundo y la religiosidad es inversamente proporcional. Si antes de acusar que la Iglesia sea ésto o aquello pensáramos en la responsabilidad personal, ya habríamos avanzado algo al menos en plantear mejor y con más justicia el problema.

Si el nivel de religiosidad de la sociedad fuera la profundidad de las agus sobre las que tiene que navegar la Iglesia, se comprendería mejor el peligro de que quede varada o al menos, que navegue con grandes dificultades. Si la pregunta sobre quién o quiénes tienen mayor responsabilidad en este estado de cosas no apunta directamente como culpable a la Iglesia -aunque me consta que muchos ya tienen en la mano esa sentencia a pesar de que presuman de su catolicismo-, estaríamos haciéndonos una pregunta pertinente incluso para aquellos que no tinen ni quieren tener nada que ver con ella.

Al mismo tiempo en que sucedía el CVII estaba en marcha la "revolución sexual". Algunos se olvidan de este hecho pretendiendo que seamos nosotros los que relacionemos ambas circunstancias evitando ser ellos los que se pronuncien en este sentido. Los planteamientos sectarios no pretenden la verdad objetiva, sino sectaria; no pretenden soluciones sino precisamente lo contrario pero de una manera sibilina.

Cualquiera que sepa algo del contexto cultural de los años sesenta o se informa un poco, sabrá que fueron años en los que la "levedad de espíritu" se expresaba en los minimalismos de las modas, de la música de cuatro acordes, de los muebles de livianos de imitación de piel, del pensamiento "liberador". del "amanecer de la cultura...". Puedo decir y digo que el abandono de la iglesias por parte de la juventud en modo alguno responde al abandono del rigor eclesial. Ya no era necesario sentir culpa por nada.... 

No obstante se insiste en que fue ese abandono el que expulsó a la gente al mundo, obviando el rock, los conciertos, las colecciones de vinilos y todo un mundo nuevo y atractivo -seductor- para la juventud de aquella época.

Pero aquel sueño liberador está acabando y en no pocas ocasiones y modos en una pesadilla. Hoy volvemos la vista a las cosas serias buscando algo permanente y confiable en que fijar nuestra atención. Y es desde este estado moral sin moral que busca en cierto modo auxilio, que el regreso al "rigor" empieza para muchos a ser acuciante. Es lógico que eso ocurra pues toda época de rigor acaba en orgía y toda época de orgía pide en su decadencia el regreso al rigor.

Lo deshonesto es presumir que en esta orgía podemos encontrar culpable al CVII, al menos en el aspecto del desafecto religioso por parte del pueblo cristiano. Un regreso a los rituales magníficos a mi me parece perfecto pero antes es necesario que se vuelva a hablar de Fe, de Dios, de Cristo... sin que tiemble por ello la tierra. El rigor "teatral" quedará en nada si los asistentes no llevan consigo el amor por el "teatro". Todo lo demás es exponer peligrosamente la grandiosidad de nuestros rituales a una curiosidad meramente turística y cultural.

Una buena manera de demostrar que somos verdaderos católicos, es que empecemos por revisar nuestros fundamentos de Fe y luego pensemos en el mundo que nos rodea para comprender de primera mano lo que está ocurriendo. Debe ser un pensamiento "universal" que transcienda nuestro "castillo interior" y sepa ver, escuchar y pensar con CARIDAD y claridad.


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Sep 2019)

Cucktólicos homosexuales reprimidos peleándose por algo que lleva haciendo la Iglesia desde hace siglos: contratar artistas homosexuales para que pinten cuadros homosexuales como los de Caravaggio. En vez de criticar al papa francisco por su apoyo a la invasión que sufre Europa.


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Vete a buscar tu doctrina donde la hayas olvidado, hereje del tres al cuarto.



Telofo?


----------



## Cuncas (17 Sep 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Telofo?



Tu padre seguro que sí, la pedofilia es un problema protestante más que católico, no lo olvides. Que te den chocho mohoso de luz vete a tu pachamama pachamamera llena de pachamamones. Tiene cojones que en este debate se meta una basura calvinista cuya doctrina y fe va pegada a su cartera...


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Te he pedido que la muestres tú, no delegues en Ariki, como siempre... y cito el mensaje al que respondí haciéndote esa petición ya que tenías algo que objetar...
> 
> "Sapo, amigo mío, tienes imágenes obscenas en múltiples ejemplos del románico, solo Campóo tienes Cervatos y San Martín de Hoyos.
> 
> Imágenes de lujuria, de gula, etc... pecados que se pretenden representar con objetivos no estéticos sino religiosos."




tienes material a tutiplén, pero bueno, aquí una escena de sexo grupal:



como lo de los ornamentos exteriores no te llena, te propongo el tapiz encargado por el arzobispo para ornamento de la catedral de Bayeaux, que tiene varias escenas, de las que solo te pongo una, para que no continúes preocupándote:








un abrazo, Sapo, espero contribuir a un nuevo cambio de criterios, espero que poco a poco puedas definir un cerco apropiado a tu objetivo!!!

tu amigo, Bern.


----------



## Cuncas (17 Sep 2019)

Y vuelta a rehuir. Voy a dar este debate por estéril ya que lo único que hacéis, tanto Ariki como tú, es colaros por las rendijas... para eludir loq ue CLARAMENTE ESTÁ ESCRITO (lo cual aparte de pueril es ridículo). No voy a perder más tiempo con enclenques intelectuales que se escapan por la tangente contínuamente. Estoy cansado de escribir UNA Y MIL VECES LO MISMO, para que vosotros os neguéis a responderlo como es debido, como hombres en vez de como críos iletrados cuya única arma para rebatir algo es la ceguera y el orgullo... Si no sabéis hablar con los mayores... callad la bocachancla y aprended... aprended a leer y aprended a escuchar. No tenéis nivel para debatir con adultos.

Son imágenes en segundo plano en capiteles... representan escenas de la vida cotidiana... un grupo de saltimbanquis... DENTRO DE UN CONTEXTO, PORQUE EL CONTEXTO ES IMPORTANTE, IGNORANTE... NO ES LO MISMO UN CAPITEL QUE UN FRESCO EN UNA CÚPULA O UN MURAL DE 5X4 METROS EN UNA CATEDRAL VISIBLE A TODOS DURANTE EL CULTO... EN REPRESENTACIÓN DE CRISTO

*NO ES COMPARABLE.*

Y para colmo no está clara la interpretación de ese capitel.... *INFÓRMATE COMO ES DEBIDO

Y te lo pongo en grande como la letra de los cuentos para niños pequeños, para que no te canses...*













Poder y seducción de la imagen románica

Qué sexo grupal ni que leches... si no se sabe ni lo que representa...


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Y vuelta a rehuir. Voy a dar este debate por estéril ya que lo único que hacéis, tanto Aiki como tú, es colaros por las rendijas... para eludir loq ue CLARAMENTE ESTÁ ESCRITO (lo cual aparte de pueril es ridículo). No voy a perder más tiempo con enclenques intelectuales que se escapan por la tangente contínuamente. Estoy cansado de escribir UNA Y MIL VECES LO MISMO, para que vosotros os neguéis a responderlo como es debido, como hombres en vez de como críos iletrados cuya única arma para rebatir algo es la ceguera y el orgullo... Si no sabéis hablar con los mayores... callad la bocachancla y aprended... aprended a leer y aprended a escuchar. No tenéis nivel para debatir con adultos.



quisiera que no te tomases mis ejemplos como una humillación sino como una contribución a tu sabiduría, creías que no existían imágenes lujuriosas en Iglesias en otros siglos y que era una cosa del "modernismo francisquista", se te ha demostrado con todo cariño la realidad, así que como persona inteligente que eres serás capaz de replantearte la cuestión.

creo que esta imagen del románico podría ayudarte -por la mencionada técnica de sicología de la aversión empleada en aquellos tiempos por la Iglesia- a salir del círculo vicioso que te hace realimentarte negativamente en un bucle infinito:



tómatelo con deportividad, amigo Sapo, se te ayuda en lo que se puede.

PD: como de todo debate se puede extraer algo positivo, te diré que son imágenes que a mí también me producen rechazo estético... y es que quizás por ahí es que iba el asunto, no se sabe aún muy bien, pero lo cierto es que ahí están.


----------



## Cuncas (17 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> quisiera que no te tomases mis ejemplos como una humillación sino como una contribución a tu sabiduría, creías que no existían imágenes lujuriosas en Iglesias en otros siglos y que era una cosa del "modernismo francisquista", se te ha demostrado con todo cariño la realidad, así que como persona inteligente que eres serás capaz de replantearte la cuestión.
> 
> creo que esta imagen del románico podría ayudarte -por la mencionada técnica de sicología de la aversión empleada en aquellos tiempos por la Iglesia- a salir del círculo vicioso que te hace realimentarte negativamente en un bucle infinito:
> 
> ...



Demostrado que eres un retrasado mental. Y pon fuentes, analfabeto. Que hasta un niñato de primaria fundamenta lo que dice mejor que tú.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Demostrado que eres un retrasado mental. Y pon fuentes, analfabeto. Que hasta un niñato de primaria fundamenta lo que dice mejor que tú.



juntos podemos mejorar, amigo Sapo.


----------



## Cuncas (17 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> juntos podemos mejorar, amigo Sapo.



No nené... no soy tu papaito para carretar contigo. El que tiene que salir de la indigencia intelectual eres tú, si quieres, que lo dudo. Madura, nené, madura... que das penita.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2019)

Spoiler: interesante






Sapo Concho dijo:


> Te repito el mensaje de nuevo. en vista de que no das para más. Me sorprende que hayas pasado la EGB, a menos que seas de la ESo y eso explicaría todo.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> ...








está muy bien eso, renovación de criterios.... interesante idea, Sapo!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

No hablemos entonces de los que dicen ser de izmierdas y hacen todo lo contrario de lo que predican para los demas.



Mineroblanco dijo:


> Lo cierto es que en España no van a misa con frecuencia ni el 3% de los jóvenes. Desde que ir a misa y ser católico dejaron de ser cosas muy necesarias para medrar, el retroceso del catolicismo en España ha sido enorme. Y aunque hay muchas personas que dicen que son católicas porque son cristianas (aunque a menudo ni siquiera son cristianas), ser católico de verdad exige practicar esa religión y creer en sus dogmas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

A ver, @Sapo Concho y @Kairós son el mismo, ambos emplean las mismas tacticas psicopaticas. Por ejemplo en el asunto del portico romanico frances de marras que puse como claro ejemplo de que en las iglesias se muestras imagenes de contenido erotico desde hace siglos, en lugar de aceptar que es asi como haria una persona normal, lo que hace es pasar a desprestigiar a la autora de las fotos como si eso tubiera minima importancia en que tal portico de facto exista. O nos dice que en lugar del romanico se trata del gotico tardio como si eso importase nada a la cuestión. Esta es la conducta tipica de los chatbot psicopatas. @Sapo Concho es el alter ego de @Kairós, mientras que uno se dedica a copy-paste en cantidades industriales apenas aportando ningun razonamiento de profundidad, la ira que le produce ser vejado dialecticamente a la par que ser descubierto como lobo de garaje, le hace recurrir a @Sapo Concho como valvula de escape para dar rienda suelta a su sucia lengua sin causar macula a su personaje principal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

Segun los herejes protestantes la unión homosexual esta bendecida por el Señor.




Papo de luz dijo:


> Cucktólicos homosexuales reprimidos peleándose por algo que lleva haciendo la Iglesia desde hace siglos: contratar artistas homosexuales para que pinten cuadros homosexuales como los de Caravaggio. En vez de criticar al papa francisco por su apoyo a la invasión que sufre Europa.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2019)

pos pamí Sapo Concho debe de ser en el fondo un buen chaval, Ariki, solo hay que ayudarle, que no se sienta agredido y tal, a ver si poco a poco vamos calmándole esa susceptibilidad, se nota que en el fondo le gusta debatir con nosotros lo cual denota una admiración implícita.

pero bueno, oye, tú tienes tus criterios y es tu fuero interno el que te dictará.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Olvídame, niñato. Tanto tú como Ariki parecéis dos crios incapaces de razonar como adultos.



Pues conmigo puedes debatir de cualquier tema, con toda cordialidad. Si de veras quieres hacerlo recojo el guante. Tienes la ventaja de poder emplear todo el lenguaje agresivo que te pida el cuerpo que no te lo tomaré a mal.

¿Amigos?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

¿puede el Hades prevalecer sobre la Iglesia?
Mateo 16:18 lo dice muy claro, no puede. Luego soys unos herejes contumaces.

Como te digo tu ves en los frescos lo que te da la gana ver, en aquel en que aparecian unos como en un valle de sufrimiento con hoyos en el suelo, que era apologia homosexual, cuando las escenas del infierno son de esa indole. En el fresco ese de marras del pantocrator que Cristo debe de estar bendiciendo la homosexualidad, como si cuando aparece con leprosos esta bendiciendo la lepra y cuando esta con endemoniados bendiciendo a los demonios. Veis lo que quereis ver de acuerdo a vuestra apostasia y herejia en algo que esta muy claro Mateo 16:18. La letrajuntada y todo el serrin que junteis no puede revocar una promesa de Dios.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Sé que sabes que ese fresco es indecente, irrespetuoso, inadecuado...pero te da igual. Y no es ninguna pequeña imagen escondida en un capitel mezclado con la ornamentación de una fachada en una pequeña iglesia, *estamos hablando de un fresco inmenso en una CATEDRAL* representando el juicio final (lee antes de mover la bocachancla porque pareces un retrasado mental) representando a Nuestro Señor Jesucristo rodeado de homosexuales tocándose y retozando con imágenes que no dejan lugar a la duda... Tu orgullo supera a tu inteligencia y fe con creces. Te vuelvo a repetir que lo del románico pornográfico asturiano es una CHORRADA de artículo escrito por una bloguera de mierda que escribe sobre lo que le mandan.
> 
> Otros artículos de la misma blogera paco de mierda:
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

Jojojo habla de razonar como adultos el chatbot este que pretende revocar que existe toda una pornografia en el Romanico Asturiano y Cantabrico atacando a una blogera. Se evidencia que el azufre de las lonjas es neurotoxico


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Segun los herejes protestantes la unión homosexual esta bendecida por el Señor.



Peor es el aborto y el papa lo apoya.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

Segun estos apostatas aqui cristo estaría bendiciendo la ceguera







El asunto que los chatbot psicopatas no entienden las analogias asi que seguiran erre que erre que no, que esta bendiciendo los excesos carnales en los frescos de marras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

Un protestante mientiendo, nada nuevo bajo el sol.

El Papa Francisco, sobre el aborto: "No es lícito destruir la vida ni experimentar con ella"



Papo de luz dijo:


> Peor es el aborto y el papa lo apoya.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Jojojo habla de razonar como adultos el chatbot este que pretende revocar que existe toda una pornografia en el Romanico Asturiano y Cantabrico atacando a una blogera. Se evidencia que el azufre de las lonjas es neurotoxico



desviando un poco el asunto, sería interesante relacionar el estilo cantábrico de apologética -probablemente en el trasfondo del románico español- con el íntimamente relacionado estilo de cristianismo que sembraron los evangelizadores del norte español que se tradujo en lo que todos sabemos en los albores y siguientes pasos del reino asturiano, que culminaron en una explosión de tal calibre que no tiene apenas parangón en la historia.

transformaron gentes paganas en cristianas, e transformaron belicosidad estéril y sin meta superior en espíritu de milicia por la cristiandad.

parece ser que aquellos monjes evangelizadores del norte peninsular tenían una especial sensibilidad contra lo demoníaco, a lo que plantaron una lucha implacable que lograron implantar en los locales firmemente.

no puedo evitar relacionar esto con la especial sensibilidad contra el Malo que ha manifestado el papa Francisco, con notables discursos de advertencia... nos habíamos olvidado prácticamente de escuchar desde el Magistario contra el mal personificado,, contra el Malo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

que cosas, el sapo pocho desaparece de escena tras una ristra de improperios y aparece kairos a tomarle el relevo, que casualidad
son el mismo, ambos tienen los mismos deficits que los psicopatas

ahora preparará las dos cuentas a la vez para hacer un mensaje simultaneo jojojo


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2019)

Desde el Vaticano ya se le está señalando el error a los obispos alemanes.

No nos hacen falta cismáticos ni por la falsa progrésía ni por el falso tradicionalismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

No me creo nada de lo que digan estos herejes sobre obispos alemanes, si ya mintieron con algo que me preocupe por investigar lo del Obispo Suizo que queria segun ellos casar homosexuales y resulta que todo lo contrario, este es el nivel de credibilidad que se merecen.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Desde el Vaticano ya se le está señalando el error a los obispos alemanes.
> 
> No nos hacen falta cismáticos ni por la falsa progrésía ni por el falso tradicionalismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

Con esa facilidad que tienes para generar homoerotismo, y viendo apologia homosexual en todas partes hasta en imaganes que claramente representan el infierno, me parece que para encontrar a alguien tiene un problema de tipo homosexual no tienes que moverte lejos.


Sapo Concho dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que tanto como tú la bernalda sois un par de mariconas. Estáis defendiendo una representación de Cristo rodeado de homosexuales en una bacanal, pues... sois unas mariconas. No hay más. Estáis tan salidas que os da igual que un crio entre en una catedral y vea eso, así de simple. Normal que luego los crios no quieran ser católicos. Pero vosotros lo aplaudís, lo defendéis porque sois gays de manual. Arikiki la loca, la bernalda mona de palmeral pachamamera... y la cornuda de bga. Las tres marujas culeras. No hay más.
> 
> A gozar mariconas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

Claro claro, estas rodeado de homosexuales que te quieren empujar al lado oscuro pero tu te resistes sudando frio


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

valla valla el sapo homoerotizando alli por donde pasa, pero luego los homosesuales son todo el mundo que le rodea
el año que viene decora una carroza guay


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

en fin, retratado el subser


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Sep 2019)

El catolicismo serio está en Austria y Alemania. El resto es santería, hezpanchismo, ecumenismo, sincretismo, teología de la liberación y jesuitas masones filoetarras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Sep 2019)

¿quieres decir el Catolicismo que es beligerante con los Herejes?



Papo de luz dijo:


> El catolicismo serio está en Austria y Alemania. El resto es santería, hezpanchismo, ecumenismo, sincretismo, teología de la liberación y jesuitas masones filoetarras.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (17 Sep 2019)

Yo sinceramente estoy más convencido de la versión que de la Biblia me ofrece Neville Goddard, vista no como una narración de carácter histórico, sino desde el punto de vista psicológico, donde se empodera al hombre gracias a su unión real con Dios, de ahí el poder potencial que poseemos (y que se opera a través del Dios que mora en nosotros) y que nos permite manifestar nuestros deseos si se hacen con fe absoluta.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2019)

bueno, Sapo, tampoco tiene que ser inmediato el que aceptes los aportes que te damos en vez de tomarlos como humillación... seguro que en no mucho tiempo serás capaz de encajar este aprendizaje sin abandonarte al insulto.

un abrazo, como siempre.


----------



## Hannibaal (17 Sep 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> El catolicismo serio está en Austria y Alemania. El resto es santería, hezpanchismo, ecumenismo, sincretismo, teología de la liberación y jesuitas masones filoetarras.



Este es el catolicismo serio de Alemania: 
Obispos herejes alemanes introducen la Comunión para los protestantes 

El obispo de Ratisbona advierte que la Iglesia Católica en Alemania puede acabar siendo protestante

https://www.religionenlibertad.com/europa/63240/por-que-rica-iglesia-alemana-casi-sin-esta-.html


Menos gilipolleces por favor.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2019)

¿estos dos pavos van de vigilantes de la Iglesia?

PD: estoy viendo una vez más que el hilo conductor de todos estos desvaríos engarza con "Church militant"... razón tienen dos de nuestros amigos en COES con la denominación del "cisma (norte)americano"


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Sep 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> El obispo de Ratisbona advierte que la Iglesia Católica en Alemania puede acabar siendo protestante



A ver si es verdad.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Dodoria se está convirtiendo al catolicismo creo... ya tenéis otra para el club de lokazas católicas pro gay lgtbi y lo que venga... El sí que aceptará vuestros aportes con las nalgas abiertas de par en par, como a vosotros os gusta.



me alegro de tu fervor católico, sapo, ¿has sido siempre creyente o tuviste un proceso de conversión?


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Pues no, tuve mi época pseudointelctual a los 20. Pero vengo de familia católica, bautizado y demás, pronto volví al redil. Ahora contéstame tú bernalda, ¿eres casada? Por la iglesia digo (mi pésame a tu mujer si así es)



te casaste por presiones familiares para ocultar tu homosexualidad.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Pues no, tuve mi época pseudointelectual a los 20. Pero vengo de familia católica, bautizado y demás, pronto volví al redil. Ahora contéstame tú bernalda, ¿eres casada? Por la iglesia digo (mi pésame a tu mujer si así es)



me había equivocado, creía que odiabas la Fe Católica pero es bueno saber que no.

en cuanto a si soy casado, la respuesta es no... evidentemente considero algo difícil de justificar el tener familia y gastar tanto tiempo en Internet, espero que tengas una buena razón para eso.

en cuanto a tu preocupación, tranquilo, de lo que menos fallo es en la cuestión de la orientación sexual... ¿a qué se debe tu curiosidad?


----------



## Papo de luz (18 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Tu vete con la puta sacerdotisa protestante que te consuela de ambas maneras, chocho mohoso de luz. Vaya mierda de hordas de panchitos pachamameros entre la loka de la bernalda y el degenerado follamulas del chocho mohoso de luz.



Sapo concho suena a personaje de alguna serie de la televisión sudamericana.
Sapo concho puertorriqueño


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Tu vete con la puta sacerdotisa protestante que te consuela de ambas maneras, chocho mohoso de luz. Vaya mierda de hordas de panchitos pachamameros entre la loka de la bernalda y el degenerado follamulas del chocho mohoso de luz.



él es el clásico moreno extremeño... aunque no parece contento con su origen y aspira a ser carolingio, nunca había entendido esa complejo de algunos españoles la verdad, máxime en gente de cierta formación cultural hasta que me dí cuenta del problema (uno de los textos más clarificadores es, precisamente, del gran Ramiro de Maeztu).


----------



## Papo de luz (18 Sep 2019)

No soy moreno, soy rubio


Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ya te dije que no te hicieras ilusiones, que soy casado. Es para confirmar que eras una lokaza, nada que no supiera yo de antemano en vista de vuestro fervor homosexual. Que seáis muy felices Arikiki y tú en vuestra relación a distancia por internet... no os toquéis demasiado y recuerda de nuevo, no permitas que el ordenador rece por ti.



Pero cuantos hijos tienes? Porque si te casas con un papo seco es lo mismo que nada. Es preferible vivir en concubinato y traer hijos al mundo, que es lo que necesita España.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ya te dije que no te hicieras ilusiones, que soy casado. Es para confirmar que eras una lokaza, nada que no supiera yo de antemano en vista de vuestro fervor homosexual. Que seáis muy felices Arikiki y tú en vuestra relación a distancia por internet... no os toquéis demasiado y recuerda de nuevo, no permitas que el ordenador rece por ti.



me preocupa tu fijación por la cuestión homoerótica, ¿cuánto tiempo llevas padeciéndolo?¿has pensado en buscar ayuda para corregisrlo?


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Los que tenéis fijación por los gays y travelos sois vosotras dos que los queréis cerca hasta en la eucaristía, por lo que se ve. A saber qué pensáis recibiendo la hostia teniendo ese fresco delante...



Francisco ya ha dicho que no quiere sacerdotes homosexuales, sino ayudar a las personas con esas tendencias a superar su problema. ¿O acaso prefieres que se pudran en el infierno? Como buen católico sabes que su obligación es sacarles de ese pozo en que han caído... que es precisamente lo que representa el fresco.

¿cuántos hijos tienes, sapo?


----------



## Papo de luz (18 Sep 2019)

Este sapo concho ni tiene hijos ni los quiere tener, solo usa a la mujer como tapadera...


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

hay un interesante compendio jesuíta que al hablar de las razas amerindias y la paleta de colores de piel correspondientes hacía una descripción de algunos indios identificando su color como "fusco estremeño"... (fusco= oscuro).

asume tu genética, amigo fusco... no por travestirte culturalmente vas a cambiar tu naturaleza biológica.

saludos de un hidalgo montañés y por tanto, limpio linaje.


----------



## Cuncas (18 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Francisco ya ha dicho que no quiere sacerdotes homosexuales, sino ayudar a las personas con esas tendencias a superar su problema. ¿O acaso prefieres que se pudran en el infierno? Como buen católico sabes que su obligación es sacarles de ese pozo en que han caído... que es precisamente lo que representa el fresco.
> 
> ¿cuántos hijos tienes, sapo?



Lo de que no quiere sacerdotes homosexuales tiempo al tiempo en vista de que ya están pensando en admitirlos casados con lo del Sínodo de la Amazonía que tanto os gusta. De todas formas parece evidente que no le importe tanto en vista de que sus allegados y defensores no tienen ningún problema en meterlos en una representación del juicio final en plena bacanal homosexual... y Francisco tampoco ha demostrado objeción alguna.

Lo de los hijos no es asunto tuyo, bernalda...


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Lo de los hijos no es asunto tuyo, bernalda...



tienes razón, es un tema muy personal. 

que tengas un buen día, Sapo!


----------



## Papo de luz (18 Sep 2019)

Tan personal como decir que estas casado o tu trayectoria vital y entorno familiar, temas de los que nos has dado somera cuenta. Es decir tienes 0 hijos como Ariadna. Los hispanchistas estais bajando la tasa de natalidad media del vaticano, que lo sepais.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

el que se parece a Antonio Resines con pelo es un histrión, tiene una historia ahí de ego fuerte... al otro se le ve más gallo (de mal gusto el gesto con la espada, recuerda al famoso gif del crío refuyi con el gesto de rebanar cuellos).

en cualquier caso son ambos unos osados por querer darle lecciones al papa, además de irresponsables en su colaboración a difundir toda esta propaganda basurienta, supongo que en comandita con los pavos estos de "Church militant".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

Nueva difamació que parece que Munilla bendice el aborto, cuando es el testimonio de una enfermera ex-abortera a contar como el aborto destruye las vidas del hijo, de la madre y de los que lo hacen. Y es en la diocesis en el unico lugar que le dejan hablar, porque es una realidad que se oculta. Quedará sin rectificar dado que los psicopatas no acumulan deudas morales. No obstante pese a todas las intrigas AntiCatolicas, los garajes siguen vaciandose.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

Lenguaje sencillo 

Mateo 16:18 Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro,[a] y sobre esta roca* edificaré mi iglesia; y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella.

¿si o no?

*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

Aver el que insulta es tu alter el sapo, no @Kairós que es el pastor de garaje que se dedica al copy paste de buenos modos,
Cualquiera puede ver que has puesto un video dando a entender que Munilla está apoyando al Aborto cuando se trata de una conferencia de una ex-abortera hablando horrores sobre lo que ha visto.


----------



## BGA (18 Sep 2019)

Pues hay que ver los vídeos que nos ponen los "ultra". Yo éste le había visto ya y es sin duda un gran testimonio de conversión. Para ellos se trataría de una Iglesia de Santos (?) -aunque de CARIDAD na de na- y no de pecadores. Pueblo elegido, destino manifiesto.... Cuando no huele gasolina huele a azufre.

Dicen que no hay mayor intolerante con el tabaco que los exfumadores. Hay que echarse a temblar con los pródigos que vienen a casa dando lecciones sobre los peligros del mundo. Más que la humildad esperada, vienen cargados de razones. Mismo trenecito rodando en sentido contrario....

No todos somos asín.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Pues hay que ver los vídeos que nos ponen los "ultra". Yo éste le había visto ya y es sin duda un gran testimonio de conversión. Para ellos se trataría de una Iglesia de Santos (?) -aunque de CARIDAD na de na- y no de pecadores. Pueblo elegido, destino manifiesto.... Cuando no huele gasolina huele a azufre.
> 
> Dicen que no hay mayor intolerante con el tabaco que los exfumadores. Hay que echarse a temblar con los pródigos que vienen a casa dando lecciones sobre los peligros del mundo. Más que la humildad esperada, vienen cargados de razones. Mismo trenecito rodando en sentido contrario....
> 
> No todos somos asín.




lo has clavado, huele a predeterminismo protestantoide, el video me ha dejado flipado con eso... lo del antonio resines con pelo es extremo, nada menos que cree tener un don de Dios para reconocer a los buenos de los malos.

luego ya el mal gusto de hacer con temas de Iglesia una especie de tertulia futbolera o de bar, asustau quedé ayer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

Viniendo de quien dice que el obispo de suiza quiere oficiar matrimonios homosexuales cuando dice todo lo contrario que te esperas que se tiene que entender de tus videos cuando titulas "una abortera..." alli con munilla. Ahora tendre la culpa de que estando ante un difamador te tome por tal.

Que pasa con el si o no a Mateo 16:18? si o no


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

Mateo 16:18 si o no?


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mateo 16:18 si o no?



estos, como los del vídeo... sí pero no.

falsotradicionalismo de postureo, marededío qué friquismo... mamporrerillos de "Church militant"´, como ese surfer de la religión en (des)infocatólica


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

SedeGarajismo que quizas tenga algo que ver con esto:

II Tesalonicenses,2
"Que nadie os engañe de ninguna manera. Primero tiene que venir la apostasía y manifestarse el Hombre impío, el Hijo de perdición,"

Apostasia de hombres impios que difaman contra obispos. 
Porque Mateo 16:18 lo deja cristalino que en la IGlesia el hades nunca podra prevalecer..


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

ahí está uno de los actores de esa revuelta en la que andas sirviendo...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

Ya solo la portada de la web te deja claro que Garage Militants tendria que llamarse la web de marras.
Le falta de como la Iglesia quebranta las 95 tesis de lutero.

Es una campaña de gran escala


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

Mateo 16:18 impide que tal cosa le suceda a la iglesia, pero nada impide que te suceda a ti.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

tú lo que estás es muy ensoberbecido y determinado a arremeter contra la cabeza visible de la Iglesia.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (18 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mateo 16:18 impide que tal cosa le suceda a la iglesia, pero nada impide que te suceda a ti.



Vuelta con la interpolación. Te vamos a llamar Constantino el Grande, el de la Donatio.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Vuelta con la interpolación. Te vamos a llamar Constantino el Grande, el de la Donatio.



mejor observa la respuesta del acusador... confirma solo la segunda parte de la frase de el Ariki.

Ariki ha abierto varios hilos últimamente donde pone en su sitio la infame revuelta contra la afección a la Iglesia, con su cabeza visible en la Diana.

y ojo, esto es algo de gran mérito, pues me consta por observaciones que en principio no le tenía especial simpatía.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

Mateo 16:18 es explicito, en 19 directamente le da las llaves del cielo a la primera autoridad de la iglesia. 



Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Vuelta con la interpolación. Te vamos a llamar Constantino el Grande, el de la Donatio.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (18 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mateo 16:18 es explicito, en 19 directamente le da las llaves del cielo a la primera autoridad de la iglesia.



Claro, claro, lo que viene en 16, 23 se lo dijo de broma:

Entonces Él, volviéndose, dijo a Pedro: Quítate de delante de mí Satanás; me eres tropiezo; porque no piensas en las cosas de Dios, sino en las de los hombres. 


A ver, lo del juego de palabras Pedro - piedra sólo tiene sentido en latín y no en hebreo, idioma en que se escribió ese evangelio.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mateo 16:18 es explicito, en 19 directamente le da las llaves del cielo a la primera autoridad de la iglesia.



el Antonio Resines con pelo del vídeo que nos puso el cacareador tiene por ahí otro delirante en el que habla de "*estos masones, que llevan doscientos años queriendo destruir la Iglesia desde dentro hasta llegar al trono de Pedro, cosa que han conseguido en el año 2013"...*

en fin, hay toda una tropa de cantamañanas dedicándose a hacer de comentarista deportivo nocturno, trasnochado, solo que en vez de hablar de "fúbol", de Florentino, etc, etc, se ponen a despotricar contra el Papa.

es algo verdaderamente de locos, Ariki... vaya personajes.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

tanto cantar por las mañanas te va a quebrar la garganta, deja de hacer el bufón, anda!


----------



## BGA (18 Sep 2019)

Pues no se qué decirle. Lo mismo cuando "éramos amigos" lo puso y lo vi entonces, pero he visto otros antes. No se... Da igual. El caso es que lo he visto y al caso no procede porqué lo vi sino su contenido, que como de costumbre usted critica sin explicar nada, solo textos sin contexto por ver si alguna lectura precipitada por parte de una mente suficientemente "despierta" le da la razón.


----------



## BGA (18 Sep 2019)

Al final va a resultar usted muy inspirador y todo...


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Pues no se qué decirle. Lo mismo cuando "éramos amigos" lo puso y lo vi entonces, pero he visto otros antes. No se... Da igual. El caso es que lo he visto y al caso no procede porqué lo vi sino su contenido, que como de costumbre usted critica sin explicar nada, solo textos sin contexto por ver si alguna lectura precipitada por parte de una mente suficientemente "despierta" le da la razón.



no solo es que cualquier latinquín protestante hace lo mismo sino que le podrías dar un mono una baraja con una cita en cada carta y que fuese repartiendo y sacar algo con parecida oportunidad.

el pretendido guardianismo -al que algunos dan en llamar "tradicionalistas" católicos- al final resulta lo más contrario a lo que supuestamente le da lugar, hace no tanto vimos el esperpento que se deriva de tanto cantamañanismo friqui con la excomunión del "obispo" de Rojas:

el vídeo al que se accede con el enlace es bastante significativo:

Home - Religión Digital


----------



## Hannibaal (18 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Home - Religión Digital



No es la primera vez que te veo poner un enlace de ese portal anticatólico. Tal vez eso explica muchas cosas.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

¿acaso defiendes al tal rojas este?





Hannibaal dijo:


> No es la primera vez que te veo poner un enlace de ese portal anticatólico. Tal vez eso explica muchas cosas.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

sabemos ver perfectamente lo que intentáis hacer, que es muy grave, en este caso añado que el mono también gasta pistola cargada...


----------



## BGA (18 Sep 2019)

He leído su post y la verdad es que no me queda claro. Se lo pregunto:¿ Fue usted quien tuvo la conversión Paulina?. Le pregunto también sobre cuál es su intención al presentar ese vídeo de Ms. Munilla con la ex-abortista.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> He leído su post y la verdad es que no me queda claro. Se lo pregunto:¿ Fue usted quien tuvo la conversión Paulina?. Le pregunto también sobre cuál es su intención al presentar ese vídeo de Ms. Munilla con la ex-abortista.



no va a ser sincero, pues su intención no es sana.


----------



## BGA (18 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no va a ser sincero, pues su intención no es sana.



Le daremos el beneficio de la duda como buenos católicos.


----------



## Cuncas (18 Sep 2019)

Madre mía... ¡Qué fuerte lo de referirse al Via Crucis.. y por tanto a la Pasión de Cristo como "fracaso de Dios"! Es imposible que Francisco no sepa la finalidad y significado del inmenso sacrificio de la Pasión, si dice eso es un INSULTO directo a Cristo que podría salir del mismo satanás. Y no hay lugar a dudas, no es un montaje, no hay doble sentido en la palabra "fracasar" porque la base etimológica es "_fracassare_ : _romper en pedazos, destrozar, frustrarse (malograrse), resultado adverso_". Ni a malogrado juego de palabras llega. Es enfermizo este hombre.

Los que sigan manteniendo que este hombre no es un hereje después de ver y oír esto o ESTÁN CIEGOS o pertenecen a su misma cuerda, no hay más.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

En Mateo 16:18 dice FUNDARÉ, futuro, aun ha de suceder la ultima cena, muerte y resurrección....
Aun Pedro no está preparado como demuestra más tarde tambien con las negaciones.

Es decir, el tipico algun dia seras alto pero ahora eres un tapujo. Sencillo verdad?




Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Claro, claro, lo que viene en 16, 23 se lo dijo de broma:
> 
> Entonces Él, volviéndose, dijo a Pedro: Quítate de delante de mí Satanás; me eres tropiezo; porque no piensas en las cosas de Dios, sino en las de los hombres.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

Pongamos que ese tal APOSTASIA de los que niegan Mateo 16:18 se produce porque creen que el Papa no se tiene que ver con furgolistas, y supongamos que un dia pillan a uno de esos titulares del garaje jugando a cartas.... ¿uno de los egos del garaje demostrara feaciente que sirve al azufre y que se va a montar un garaje enfrente con la verdadera doctrina?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

Va a ser divertido a un clerigo paco o un fiel biblia en mano declarar excomulgado al Santo Pater. En primera pagina del Mundo Today


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

Menuda conversión de las narices pretender a primeras de cambio la derogación de la Sacralidad del Trono de Pedro



BGA dijo:


> He leído su post y la verdad es que no me queda claro. Se lo pregunto:¿ Fue usted quien tuvo la conversión Paulina?. Le pregunto también sobre cuál es su intención al presentar ese vídeo de Ms. Munilla con la ex-abortista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

En efecto a menda con el Papa me pasaba como les pasa a todos estos herejes, pero ya luego me di cuenta del error, una cosa es que no te guste como suena algo que diga el Papa porque suena boludo y otra ya es revocar su Autoridad sobre estas cosas que es el la cadena de autoridad que emana de San Pedro y Mateo 16:18. Sin eso la iglesia es una garaje más. Luego ya empiezas a ver que existe toda una compaña de difamación y la tortilla a terminado por darse la vuelta. El Santo Pater y el CVII son el que tienen que ser, porque obra el espiritu santo, la funcion evangelizadora de la iglesia y los datos lo demuestran. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> mejor observa la respuesta del acusador... confirma solo la segunda parte de la frase de el Ariki.
> 
> Ariki ha abierto varios hilos últimamente donde pone en su sitio la infame revuelta contra la afección a la Iglesia, con su cabeza visible en la Diana.
> 
> y ojo, esto es algo de gran mérito, pues me consta por observaciones que en principio no le tenía especial simpatía.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Menuda conversión de las narices pretender a primeras de cambio la derogación de la Sacralidad del Trono de Pedro



son conversiones muy curiosas, me recuerda a la del surfero de las religiones, el que se dedica a papagayear azufradas en desinfocaótica.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En efecto a menda con el Papa me pasaba como les pasa a todos estos herejes, pero ya luego me di cuenta del error, una cosa es que no te guste como suena algo que diga el Papa porque suena boludo y otra ya es revocar su Autoridad sobre estas cosas que es el la cadena de autoridad que emana de San Pedro y Mateo 16:18. Sin eso la iglesia es una garaje más. Luego ya empiezas a ver que existe toda una compaña de difamación y la tortilla a terminado por darse la vuelta. El Santo Pater y el CVII son el que tienen que ser, porque obra el espiritu santo, la funcion evangelizadora de la iglesia y los datos lo demuestran.



eso vuelve a demostrar que usas lo que tienes encima de los hombros de forma analítica y racional.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Sep 2019)

hombre si un parroco deja caer como que la Iglesia es el anticristo que hace alli entonces cuando su autoridad le viene por el anticristo, que cuelge el uniforme del anticristo y actue en consecuencia. dado que la autoridad de sacramentar se la debe a si mismo y no a la jerarquea que se monte un garaje


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Sep 2019)

En efecto las religiones han de unificarse todas en la fe catolica, nuevamente no entendeis que se tienden puentes no para ponerse en el punto medio sino para atraer a los que adoran falsas religiones. Si es muy sencillo de entender si se quiere no ser un hereje apostata, con una minima voluntad de aceptar MAteo 16:18.

Fijaros en los comunistas, cuando quieren tender puentes con las feministas por ejemplo, no es para volverse feministas ellos, sino apara que con operativas que alli se produzcan, resulte un gobierno totalitario, por supuesto patriarcal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Sep 2019)

Te estoy dando una clave para que puedas entender la estrategia de la evangelización de la Iglesia, una estrategia exitosa llamado CVII como demuestran los datos con respecto a los garajes de los herejes que vacian. Y los Sacramentos se siguen oficiando que es el nucleo del asunto.

Lo unico que haces es seguir empecinado, testarudo en tu arrogancia. Que se sepa el que apostasia de la Iglesia, eres tu, quien tiene autoridad para decir que es o no es herejia es La Iglesia, no un lobo de garaje. Que me acuses de apostatar de tu garaje y ser hereje en tu garaje, esta asumido. Pero tu eres un claro hereje de acuerdo a que afirmas que el Trono de Pedro esta tomado por el maligno, cosa que on puede por Mateo 16:18.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Sep 2019)

te comportas de modo indecente @Kairós haciendo ilegible el hilo, como un escombro tercermundista, como puedes observar por muy hereje que seas no creo un mensaje con miles de imagenes y tochos de Papas hablando sobre la herejia.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> te comportas de modo indecente @Kairós haciendo ilegible el hilo, como un escombro tercermundista, como puedes observar por muy hereje que seas no creo un mensaje con miles de imagenes y tochos de Papas hablando sobre la herejia.



cualquier latinquín evangélico puede recopilar citas, barajearlas en una discusión y poner la primera que tenga a mano... y eso es lo que hace este personaje, con el objetivo de difamar y extender la desconfianza.

parece que surferos de las religiones -tipo al de desinfocaäotica- más toda una ralea de supuestos conversos e iluminados, etc... después de nadie sabe qué excursiones ahora pretenden erigirse en referencia doctrinal y hacerse nada menos que acusadores del papa.

a algunas personas creyentes, activas y agotadas por frustración, es posible que la logren arrastrar con sus astucias y calumnias... pero sería muy preocupante -y decepcionante- que en el entorno del tradicionalismo político de nuestro país lograran hacer cuajar el "separatismo" religioso.

sé que estos venenos no prevalecerán, lo que me fastidia es que un relativo éxito supondría otro retraso más, otra división más, otra fuerza de dispersión, al definitivo florecimiento de ese ideario, movimiento, cosmovisión... que supone el tradicionalismó político, el carlismo.

espero que no vuelvan a dejarse embaucar por la enésima moda extranjerizante y dispersora que nos llega.


----------



## BGA (19 Sep 2019)

"Mamarrachos hispanistas".... Impresionante. "Si soy católico es por Jesús y no por ningún carné".... No se... algo huele a"garaje". Un católico sin Papa antaño fue un anglicano y luego... más garaje.


----------



## elmegaduque (19 Sep 2019)

Yo no sé nada de concilios ni de dogmas, pero veo a los curas alimentando a la moronegrada como si no hubiera un mañana y pidiendo que vengan más y más.

Y con eso me basta.


----------



## BGA (19 Sep 2019)

Cuando un católico discierne sobre la idoneidad de un Papa a pesar de que sus primeras malas sensaciones puede llevarlas a una comprensión mejor y más profunda de las palabras del Papa, deja de ser católico por propia voluntad. Un soldado no puede juzgar la estrategia de su general porque no está en condición de hacerlo al no tener la visión de conjunto que se espera del general, cuyo valor no es el de ofrecer su sangre como los soldados, sino en hacer posible una victoria necesaria. Cuando un soldado incita a la rebelión, cualquier ejército del mundo lo fusila. En este ejército católico se permite el disenso y la coexistencia de diferentes tendencias en la seguridad de que en última instancia predominará la lealtad y la obediencia.

No es modernista buscar una respuesta al tiempo actual según las escrituras, pues si las consideramos reveladas, su Verdad abarcará todo tiempo y circunstancia de manera dinámica, es decir, encontrado respuestas a tiempos nunca antes vividos. Quien pretende congelar esa Verdad en tiempos pasados no reconoce que Cristo viva entre nosotros, que seríamos simple herederos de todo cuanto se pudo decir y se ha dicho al margen de nuestra circunstancia histórica.

Y no hay nada más intrínsecamente modernista que poner en duda la autoridad del Papa sobre la base de profecías que no sabemos cuándo se cumplirán, ni sobre las advertencias de otros Papas que podemos interpretar a conveniencia: Iglesia como institución o como pueblo; miembros concretos de la Iglesia o mísmamente el Papa.

Quien no detecte modernismo milenarista en toda esta campaña de difamación en dos frentes: el progre de los alemanes y el ultra de los norteamericanos, debería hacérselo mirar si es capaz de afirmar que es un buen católico.


----------



## BGA (19 Sep 2019)

Aotearoa dijo:


> En realidad el cisma ya se produjo en China cuando el Vaticano aceptó que a los obispos chinos los nombrase el partido comunista chino (son una reedición de los lapsii que incensaban al emperador de Roma).
> 
> En el próximo sínodo de la Amazonía (A-masonía para muchos) la situación ya será irreversible y el cisma estallará sin máscaras:
> 
> ...



Asumir un poder imperante y aplastante llegando hasta donde se pueda llegar que suponga una guía espiritual a millones de católicos chinos, no es lo mismo que la connivencia con ese poder. El caso de Pío XII en la Alemania de Hitler, debería hacerles pensar y no era un Papa postconciliar precisamente.

De la Iglesia se ha dicho que siempre fue corporativa con el poder de turno... Si eso lo han dicho los ateos o los enemigos de la Iglesia, ahora lo dicen también los que se consideran ultra-católicos.

No hay casualidades, sino causalidades: misma causa y diferentes procedimientos.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Sep 2019)

está claro que eres un cantamañanas, y la vanidad incluso te empuja exhibir logros de tus mayores sin ninguna necesidad, además con el riesgo de mancillarlas... porque lo que estás haciendo es de muy dudoso espíritu católico.

y a lo que nos referimos con lo de latinquín evangélico, es al estilo que te marcas... que apesta a eso, a panchievangelismo barato.


deberías tener mucha más humildad y prudencia a la hora de querer ponerte en superioridad para juzgar al papa, solo existe un colectivo humanao con competencia a tal efecto.


----------



## BGA (19 Sep 2019)

La revolución Luterana, la francesa, la industrial, la soviética, Mayo del 68, el pensamiento anti-tomista en todas sus formas... Son anteriores al 3G.... Si cree que el individuo se ve sometido por igual en este tiempo y en otros al ambiente cultural anticristiano de nuestra época, puedo comprender su cerrazón al respecto con más caridad que justicia...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Sep 2019)

La tactica psicopatica que emplea es muy sencilla. Él emite un juicio de valor basado en la fantasia que tenga montada en la cabeza, por ejemplo lo del Obispo que pretendia casar homosexuales que vimos que justamente estaba en contra de bendecir ese vinculo. Y entonces a esa sentencia de culpabilidad que solo se sostiene en su mente, le añade una ristra de imagenes y tochos de lo que pensaban autoridades eclesiasticas sobre los que son culpables de ese hecho. Para tratar de respaldar una culpabilidad que solo existe en su necrosada mollera como diciende eh! todos ellos le estan juzgando culpable.

Y no solo emplea este truco chavacano sino que ademas lo hace sabiendo que tercermundiza el hilo al hacerlo intratable con tanto tocho. Todo ello le trae sin cuidado dado que es un psicopata, y los psicopatas no hacen cargas morales, y por tanto ni se enmiendan ni se arrepienten de nada.



Bernaldo dijo:


> cualquier latinquín evangélico puede recopilar citas, barajearlas en una discusión y poner la primera que tenga a mano... y eso es lo que hace este personaje, con el objetivo de difamar y extender la desconfianza.
> 
> parece que surferos de las religiones -tipo al de desinfocaäotica- más toda una ralea de supuestos conversos e iluminados, etc... después de nadie sabe qué excursiones ahora pretenden erigirse en referencia doctrinal y hacerse nada menos que acusadores del papa.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Sep 2019)

Apesta a lobo de garaje que se ha quedado sin clientela y viene a parasitar de la Iglesia rondando los oidos de los incautos. No se puede ser catolico y negar Mateo 16:18 como hace este sujeto, todos los concilios estan regidos por el Espiritu Santo, esto no va de que este concilio me gusta y esta hecho por el Santo Espiritu y este no por lo tanto no esta hecho como si la opinion de estos escombros tercermundistas contara para algo. Lo que si se puede ser es hereje protestonto, que de facto es.

si tienes pedales y ruedas eres una bicicleta aunque digas ser un yate.



BGA dijo:


> "Mamarrachos hispanistas".... Impresionante. "Si soy católico es por Jesús y no por ningún carné".... No se... algo huele a"garaje". Un católico sin Papa antaño fue un anglicano y luego... más garaje.


----------



## BGA (19 Sep 2019)

Aotearoa dijo:


> ¿El caso de Pío XII en la Alemania de Hitler?
> 
> Francisco anuncia la apertura del Archivo Secreto de toda la documentación del papado de Pío XII
> 
> ...



*Pío XII*


_Su gestión como nuncio en Alemania y como cabeza de la Iglesia católica durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial sigue siendo motivo de análisis y controversia, principalmente en lo que respecta a la intensidad de su reacción frente a los crímenes del régimen nazi en Europa contra judíos y comunistas._

Pío XII - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Toda la polémica sobre su actuación "tibia" frente a Hitler se parece mucho a la que suscita el P. Francisco. ¿China la dice algo?. 

De una conocemos mucho más ahora que durante el tiempo en que sucedieron los hechos, pero parece que algunos no tienen empacho en comparar un suceso histórico polémico pero muy estudiado, con el momento actual en el que solo podemos percibir la lucha directa entre poderes "alternativos" -que le hacen la sopa gorda a los poderes del mundo- y la cabeza de nuestra Iglesia.

Libros de historia, artículos y ensayos frente a titulares en medios de "información". ¿Le parece correcto?


----------



## Mineroblanco (19 Sep 2019)

Antes de seguir predicando vuestros dogmas indemostrables, que no están basados en pruebas históricas fiables, dejad de pelearos entre vosotros.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Sep 2019)

eso es, blablablabla.... por eso te digo que es tu estilo, no el contenido... y que cualquier mono con o sin pistolas puede barajar cartas con citas... es la forma sibilina y torticera como lo usas, con auténtica malicia... y anegando.


----------



## BGA (19 Sep 2019)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Antes de seguir predicando vuestros dogmas indemostrables, que no están basados en pruebas históricas fiables, dejad de pelearos entre vosotros.



Si el mundo se detuviera en lo demostrable de cada época, estaríamos viviendo todavía en cuevas. Unos creen en promesas científicas y otros -tal vez además- en promesas espirituales. Los católicos creemos que somos uno en cuerpo y espíritu. Son los demás los que "dialogan" entre una cosa y la otra, negando de hecho esa doble naturaleza humana que nos hace efectivamente humanos...

Siendo espíritus aceptamos ser creados como carne y como espíritu semejante a Su imagen espiritual. Los dogmas de Fe no es necesario demostrarlos porque la Fe no necesita de ninguna demostración apriori. Sin embargo, nuestra razón nos permite acercarnos a la validez de los dogmas a posteriori. Fe y Razón, no Fe o Razón ni Razón y Fe. Católico y dialéctico son contradictorios.


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Sep 2019)

es panchicatólico. La mayoría de los católicos viven en letrinoamérica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Sep 2019)

Asi que Pio XII tuvo tratos con Judios y evito en lo que pudo su masacre por parte de los nancys.... un Papa acercandose a los Fariseos habra se visto, ahora el lobo de garaje infiltrado @Kairós nos presentará las enciclicas de los Papas condenando la fe Judia para derrocar la autoridad de Pio XII.


----------



## BGA (19 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Asi que Pio XII tuvo tratos con Judios y evito en lo que pudo su masacre por parte de los nancys.... un Papa acercandose a los Fariseos habra se visto, ahora el lobo de garaje infiltrado @Kairós nos presentará las enciclicas de los Papas condenando la fe Judia para derrocar la autoridad de Pio XII.



Le piden a Francisco lo que no le piden a Pío XII. La vida de los católicos y la tolerancia respecto a nuestra FE en otros dominios religiosos no les importan. Quieren un Papa que haga frente a todos e indiferente al sufrimiento que una fogosidad equivocada podría provocar.

Una persona con sentido común debe reconocer que no sabría cómo afrontar ciertos problema. Una persona "empoderada", dicta sentencia en contra de todo aquel que no haga lo que él piensa desde la seguridad de sus idealizaciones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Sep 2019)

Peor aun, le piden a Francisco una ortodoxia, (no una ortodoxia en el evangelio eso está claro, sino en los ritos exproceso creados por la Iglesia), y ellos vulneran aqui y ahora de forma evidente la ortodoxia de que un laico no puede revocar a un Santo Pater por mucho que apriete la parafernalia. Menuda defensa de la ortodoxia que cualquier surfero puede derribar el Trono de San Pedro. Evidentemente son agentes al servicio de causas impias. 



BGA dijo:


> Le piden a Francisco lo que no le piden a Pío XII. La vida de los católicos y la tolerancia respecto a nuestra FE en otros dominios religiosos no les importan. Quieren un Papa que haga frente a todos e indiferente al sufrimiento que una fogosidad equivocada podría provocar.
> 
> Una persona con sentido común debe reconocer que no sabría cómo afrontar ciertos problema. Una persona "empoderada", dicta sentencia en contra de todo aquel que no haga lo que él piensa desde la seguridad de sus idealizaciones.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (20 Sep 2019)

Si hacéis una purga, rechazáis almas marrones y restauráis la inquisición, lo mismo me vuelvo a apuntar a vuestra movida.


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

Kairós, unas preguntas:

¿Cree que la Iglesia católica está en condiciones de imponer nada en contra de la dictadura popular y comunista de China?.

¿Admitiría como mal menor la aceptación parcial por parte del Papa de las exigencias del Gobierno Chino a fin de garantizar la presencia institucional de nuestra Iglesia (?) en la República Popular de China?.

¿Dejaría usted completamente aislados a los católicos chinos al precio de que un Papa fuera lo suficientemente "tradicional" y rompiera con el gobierno de aquella nación?.

En un post anterior suyo venía a decir que el hombre en tanto que hombre mantiene intacta su naturaleza con independencia de la época que le toca vivir. Bien. En esto estamos de acuerdo. Pero le hago otra pregunta. Si la evangelización de los pueblos produce un efecto beneficioso en ellos, la des-evangelización ¿produce un efecto pernicioso?. La respuesta parece obvia, pero dadas algunas de sus respuestas, en tanto que el hombre sigue siendo el mismo a través del tiempo, sería indiferente evangelizarlo que no hacerlo.

Otro aspecto del mundo actual es que la evangelización católica ya no consiste en una conquista "limpia" de almas que hasta ese momento desconocían completamente la Fe Cristiana. Hoy los "hermanos separados" están en pleno frenesí evangelizador de comunidades de facto católicas desde hace siglos. ¿Qué debe hacer la Iglesia Católica para recuperar de su potencial apostasía a tantos católicos puestos en bandeja a la evangelización protestante?. ¿Admitiría usted que habría que hacer algo?. ¿Usted qué haría?.

Puesto que la noticia cristiana ya está presente en muchas comunidades alrededor del mundo, ¿cree que sería suficiente para ganar almas o no perderlas un combate dialéctico teológico entre católicos y protestantes, entre católicos e induistas, musulmanes o budistas?. 

¿Admitiría la fuerza del ejemplo desinteresado como paso previo a que quienes las reciben se pregunten qué tienen los católicos que no tienen los demás?.

¿Cree que el rigor que exige al Papa ha de ser más importante que una buena comprensión del estado actual de cosas para ganar esa batalla?.

¿Cree que alguno de los anteriores Papas tuvo que abordar el mismo reto o, en todo caso, la misma dimensión de ese reto?. 

Si los católicos asumimos la doble condición de Fe y obras para ganar la salvación... ¿Debería ser más importante la predicación de nuestra Fe que el ejemplo extremo de caridad en comunidades previamente evangelizadas o que pertenecen a otras religiones?. 

Si en verdad pretende recuperar la buena dirección del catolicismo "de siempre", debería orientarnos a los demás sobre estos temas. Como ve, estas preguntas deberían advertirle que hay vida inteligente más allá incluso de las fidelidades ciegas, es decir, que somos capaces de comprender la acción del Papa más allá de lo acostumbrado porque convendrá conmigo que nada en el mundo actual tiene en su intensidad global, ningún parecido con cualquier época precedente.

Si persiste en declarar herético a este Papa sin responder a estas preguntas de manera que entendamos que es posible abordar estos problemas sin salirse un ápice de la Tradición, entenderé que usted no busca la salud ni de la Iglesia y de las almas, sino que está enfrascado en una guerra "teológica" completamente insensible al futuro de la Iglesia y de los hombres. Tal vez lo que les duela sea que en este Papa se pone de manifiesto radicalmente la condición de Universalidad de nuestra Iglesia y el consiguiente disgusto por parte de los "occidentalcéntricos".


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

¿Está en contra de las Cruzadas que pretendían salvaguardar el acceso de los peregrinos a Tierra Santa?. Según se desprende de su comentario, daría la sensación de que una acción sobrenatural en contra de los musulmanes hubiera sido suficiente...

Da también la sensación de que pretenden una Iglesia privada que se aleje del mundo dejando a las fuerzas que lo gobiernan campando por sus respetos. Si cualquier intromisión de la Iglesia en los asuntos del mundo es considerada una acción política, ¿deberíamos abandonar a su suerte a todos los pueblos que sufren en propia carne el capitalismo más salvaje y la muerte más violenta?. ¿Deberíamos dejar a los fieles de países comunistas o ultraliberales al albur de leyes promulgadas al margen de las enseñanzas de Cristo?. ¿Dónde queda o en qué consiste ser entonces católico, es decir universal?.

¿No es acaso la pretensión de confinar a la Iglesia "en sus asuntos" muy parecido a confinar la Fe particular en la exclusividad de la vida privada una manera muy descarada de protestantizar nuestra Iglesia?.


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

Comprendo que le "aburran" mis preguntas porque usted no viene aquí a debatir sino a acusar. Pero no es capaz de comprender ni aceptar el profundo tedio que provoca con sus copia-pega cada vez menos originales y más repetitivos.

Quede constancia para el lector anónimo quiénes aceptamos el reto de comprender lo que está ocurriendo con reflexiones de nuestra propia cosecha y quiénes repiten como loros consignas de burda propaganda. 

Es posible que muchos acaben desorientados pero también es posible que muchos que ya lo estaban sean capaces de apreciar que detrás de toda esta campaña anti-Francisco, no hay nada identificable con lo genuinamente católico: discernimiento, caridad, humildad, fidelidad, obediencia....


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Sep 2019)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Antes de seguir predicando vuestros dogmas indemostrables, que no están basados en pruebas históricas fiables, dejad de pelearos entre vosotros.



Calla putero sarnoso


Genocida dijo:


> Si hacéis una purga, rechazáis almas marrones y restauráis la inquisición, lo mismo me vuelvo a apuntar a vuestra movida.



El cristianismo es leer la Biblia, preferiblemente la del Oso, y esforzarse por poner en practica los valores morales ahi enseñados. Lo demas es accesorio, salvo para los que buscan lucrarse de la fe ajena.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Lo que tu haces es juzgar en base a con quien se reune la Iglesia, sin atender a los Evangelizadores motivos que puede haber detras, por ejemplo cuando el clero se reune con paganos. Asi tambien Pio XII se reunio con judios, que sea para salvarles la vida o salvarles de las llamas del azufre es un asunto por que no has mostrado ningun interes. Se entiende perfectamente que con esa necrosis cerebral que gastas tengas que recurrir a los tochos de otros para adornar un poco ese retraso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Pues lee Mateo 16:18 anda



Papo de luz dijo:


> El cristianismo es leer la Biblia, preferiblemente la del Oso, y esforzarse por poner en practica los valores morales ahi enseñados. Lo demas es accesorio, salvo para los que buscan lucrarse de la fe ajena.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

¿y tu que eres sino un lobo de garaje que pretende revocar la autoridad conferida por Mateo 16:18? solo eres un hereje que cree tener autoridad donde no la tiene.

Tu opinión la has sacado de este libro, hereje?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

ya te he dicho lo que haces, tu infecta persona emite una condena basado en tus prejuicios, y luego trae un monton de opiniones de los Papas con respecto a ese delito. El problema esta en que esa condena está realizada falazmente por un psicopata con el cerebro necrosado. Como vimos en como condenabas al obispo suizo de querer casar homosexuales cuando decia todo lo contrario.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Es muy comodo que otros tengan que soportar el martillo desde la comodidad y seguridad de tu garaje, pero el Santo Pater tiene que velar por los catolicos chinos que sufren persecución. 

No es comparable la revolución farncesa, Francia era mayoritariamente catolica y el gobierno podia ser depuesto como paso de facto con la vuelta al trono del Borbon, por lo que la Iglesia podia mantener una posicion mas fuerte. Cosa que en china no sucede.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (20 Sep 2019)

Yo es que lo estoy flipando en colorines varios. 
Peña discutiendo y faltándose al respeto (entre otras lindeces) sobre que su línea religiosa es la buena y las demás las malas.
Tantas citas y datos sobre un tema tan curioso tan estúpidamente manchado y salpicado de descalificaciones , insultos y faltas de respeto.
P.D.: No merecéis tratar estos temas.
P.D.2: Pa fliparlo , si lo he dicho tres veces.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Ahora @Kairós en lugar de razonar porqúe son culpables, son traera una ristra de opiniones sobre los que comenten tal culpabilidad. 
Aver si con un ejemplo el hereje de el lo pilla porque muy espabilado no parece.


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

Haré lo que me salga de ahí mismo. Si no quiere ser molestado acuda a sus blogs de referencia donde tendrá las consideración que aquí no tiene o cree su propio blog con filtros de acceso. Mientras usted siga a lo suyo, yo haré lo mío.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

DEbe de estar acostumbrado a que en el garaje no le chistara nadie y ahora que a tenido una conversion "paulina" o lo que viene siendo la crisis del garaje vacio, no se ha olvidado de sus antiguas costumbres, se cree aun con autoridad para revocar concilios y papas. La pezuña de los herejes de siempre.



BGA dijo:


> Haré lo que me salga de ahí mismo. Si no quiere ser molestado acuda a sus blogs de referencia donde tendrá las consideración que aquí no tiene o cree su propio blog con filtros de acceso. Mientras usted siga a lo suyo, yo haré lo mío.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Como te decia es muy comodo para los psicopatas que viene en la comodidad de su garaje, pretender que se han de tomar decisiones que conducirán a los catolicos chinos a ser perseguidos y puestos en la diana como enemigos publicos. Por suerte el Santo Pater los tiene en mente pese a que el mismo podria esconderse tras los muros del Vaticano y facer y desfacer sin tener en cuenta el sufrimiento de sus fieles.

Evidentemente eres incapaz de contraargumentar


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Yo es que lo estoy flipando en colorines varios.
> Peña discutiendo y faltándose al respeto (entre otras lindeces) sobre que su línea religiosa es la buena y las demás las malas.
> Tantas citas y datos sobre un tema tan curioso tan estúpidamente manchado y salpicado de descalificaciones , insultos y faltas de respeto.
> P.D.: No merecéis tratar estos temas.
> P.D.2: Pa fliparlo , si lo he dicho tres veces.



Por si no ha seguido esta entretenida conversación y que viene desde otro hilo que hablaba del *paganismo *pero terminó siendo un ataque frontal contra este Papa... le pongo en aviso que en cuanto aparecieron las primeras críticas abiertas contra Francisco, que quiera o no es el Papa de todos los católicos, advertimos que no era ni el lugar ni el tiempo de dirimir asuntos que corresponde al ámbito interno de la Iglesia.

No lo digo yo, lo dicen otras personas autorizadas que el Papa es la "clave" que soporta toda la estructura Católica. Puede tener su opinión como las hemos tenido los demás, pero debe priorizar qué es lo que importa, si su opinión o nuestra opinión, o la confianza que todo católico debe tener respecto a la promesa de Cristo.

Un breve ejemplo que le puede servir para dar contexto a lo que lee. El anuncio de la apostasía de la Iglesia que usan protestantes milenaristas y otros de dudosa clasificación, puede referirse perfectamente a la apostasía de hecho practicada por la inmensa mayoría de lo que antaño fuera la Iglesia, es decir, el pueblo católico. Esa sutileza de identificar Iglesia con jerarquía o bien con "pueblo de Dios", le pondrá sobre la pista del porqué supuestos enemigos como serían protestantes y ultra-católicos coinciden plenamente en atacar bien a toda la jerarquía, bien a su piedra clave... Creo que se entiende.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Como te digo la iglesia tenia mucho mas poder en la Francia revolucionaria que la que tiene ahora en china, al punto de que sublevo una region entera. Cuando se tiene mas poder se pueden acordar mejores condiciones, ya me diras que puede imponer la Iglesia en China para que los catolicos no sean perseguidos.

Es muy comodo decir "que mueran por su fe" desde la comodidad del garaje con una lesion cerebral que te impide sentir compasion.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Nuevamente condenando a un papa por con quien se reune, tambien peude condenar a Pio XII por reunirse con judios. Usted es un sepulcro blanqueado incapaz de experimentar el evangelio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Ese cerebro está mas necrosado de lo que parece a simple vista, lo que significa el nombramiento de ese cardenal es que el PCCH legiitma de facto la fe catolica.


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

¿Existe demagogia más grande que petar de fotografías el hilo sin dar una explicación convincente que pueda ser contestada?. Lo dudo. La demagogia es el arte de inducir al "cliente" aprovechando sus propios prejuicios. Se le da muy bien... ser un completo demagogo.

En otro orden de cosas -no va con usted- sabemos de sobra que se está gestando un cisma dentro de la Iglesia y viene, precisamente, de la ideologización de la Doctrina y de la Acción católica y se reproduce siguiendo estrictamente un esquema político: derecha: anticomunistas, antisociales, "tradicionales", extremo-capitalistas, e izquierda con sus progrheces...

Estamos acostumbrados a lidiar con prácticamente todo bajo esa clave derecha-izquierda y quien quiere quedar al margen, y la Iglesia lo tiene todo para andar su propio camino, será acusado por todos por ser demasiado "casposa" o demasiado "modernista".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Si aplicamos su vara de medir de condenar a alguien por con quien se reune, esta claro que San Pablo esta condenado igualmente. Menos usted que se guardara mucho de relacionarse con la chusma dado que tienen un portero que deniega entradas en su lonja hereje


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Emplea otra tactica que es muy comun en los psicopatas, la de esconderse tras opiniones de terceros, de modo que él es solo un conductor de noticias. Sembradores de cizaña. Debe de ser una joyita el tal hereje.



BGA dijo:


> ¿Existe demagogia más grande que petar de fotografías el hilo sin dar una explicación convincente que pueda ser contestada?. Lo dudo. La demagogia es el arte de inducir al "cliente" aprovechando sus propios prejuicios. Se le da muy bien... ser un completo demagogo.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas -no va con usted- sabemos de sobra que se está gestando un cisma dentro de la Iglesia y viene, precisamente, de la ideologización de la Doctrina y de la Acción católica y se reproduce siguiendo estrictamente un esquema político: derecha: anticomunistas, antisociales, "tradicionales", extremo-capitalistas, e izquierda con sus progrheces...
> 
> Estamos acostumbrados a lidiar con prácticamente todo bajo esa clave derecha-izquierda y quien quiere quedar al margen, y la Iglesia lo tiene todo para andar su propio camino, será acusado por todos por ser demasiado "casposa" o demasiado "modernista".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Vean al psicopata sembrador de la cizaña en plena acción, si el no cree en la autoridad del Papa mucho menos va a creer en la autoridad de lo que diga un cardenal.


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

Vamos, que es exactamente la misma situación la de un país católico en plena revolución ilustrada y la de un país completamente comunista que abre la puerta -a su manera- a la visibilidad de la Iglesia Católico en su territorio.

Me pregunto: puesto que la Iglesia no tiene poder alguno en China, ¿el haber conseguido preservar la última decisión sobre las ofertas del gobierno comunista chino, no es de algún modo un éxito?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

LEase Mateo 16:18 que es mucho mas corto


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Un cardenal no puede modificar la doctrina. Acusa con hechos consumados que solo estan en su necrosada y heretica mollera.

Congregación para la Doctrina de la Fe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Me parece un logro, abre la puerta a una Evangelizacion masiva en China



BGA dijo:


> ¿Existe demagogia más grande que petar de fotografías el hilo sin dar una explicación convincente que pueda ser contestada?. Lo dudo. La demagogia es el arte de inducir al "cliente" aprovechando sus propios prejuicios. Se le da muy bien... ser un completo demagogo.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas -no va con usted- sabemos de sobra que se está gestando un cisma dentro de la Iglesia y viene, precisamente, de la ideologización de la Doctrina y de la Acción católica y se reproduce siguiendo estrictamente un esquema político: derecha: anticomunistas, antisociales, "tradicionales", extremo-capitalistas, e izquierda con sus progrheces...
> 
> Estamos acostumbrados a lidiar con prácticamente todo bajo esa clave derecha-izquierda y quien quiere quedar al margen, y la Iglesia lo tiene todo para andar su propio camino, será acusado por todos por ser demasiado "casposa" o demasiado "modernista".


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Vean al psicopata sembrador de la cizaña en plena acción, si el no cree en la autoridad del Papa mucho menos va a creer en la autoridad de lo que diga un cardenal.



Se oculta en las opiniones de terceros a los que ofrece mayor confianza que al propio Papa. Me pregunto -y no es la primera vez- de qué Iglesia estaremos hablando si llega a puerto este empeño por destituir a Francisco. ¿Llegarán a un acuerdo amistoso la Iglesia Alemana y la estadounidense?. ¿Tan molesto puede ser un Papa para tantos cardenales que unidos contra él no comparten nada entre ellos?. 

Resulta altamente llamativo que sean la Iglesia Alemana por progre y la Usana por "tradicional" las cabezas de puente de este acoso contra un Papa que después de todo ha nacido en una nación hispana. ¿Germania y sus múltiples cabezas contra Roma.... otra vez?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Con esos mimbres aver que garajes salen.
Personalmento no me fio apice lo que dicen decir de cismas y no seque, no existe tal cosa como iglesia alemana y iglesia americana, existira cuando haya garajes.



BGA dijo:


> Se oculta en las opiniones de terceros a los que ofrece mayor confianza que al propio Papa. Me pregunto -y no es la primera vez- de qué Iglesia estaremos hablando si llega a puerto este empeño por destituir a Francisco. ¿Llegarán a un acuerdo amistoso la Iglesia Alemana y la estadounidense?. ¿Tan molesto puede ser un Papa para tantos cardenales que unidos contra él no comparten nada entre ellos?.
> 
> Resulta altamente llamativo que sean la Iglesia Alemana por progre y la Usana por "tradicional" las cabezas de puente de este acoso contra un Papa que después de todo ha nacido en una nación hispana. ¿Germania y sus múltiples cabezas contra Roma.... otra vez?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)




----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (20 Sep 2019)

Venga, dejenlo ya


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

Un católico llamando a otros "papólatras".... Es para mear y no echar gota. ¿Alguien capta la "sutileza" de ese lenguaje?.

LA única sustancia que tiene el MAL es subvertir la sustancia del bien.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Desconcertante seria lo contrario en todo caso. 

back to the garaje


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Eso son un millon de herejes que dejan de acudir a lo garajes y vuelven a la Iglesia fundada por Cristo. Hay que ponerlo más.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Este es el unico garage que escuchare


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Diria mas bien sedegarajismo exagerado de los "neocatolicos"


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

V
Vaya, el otro día puso otro vídeo del Papa rechazando el besamanos.... ¿Todo vale?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

El lobo de garaje difama por A y por ¬A



BGA dijo:


> V
> 
> 
> Vaya, el otro día puso otro vídeo del Papa rechazando el besamanos.... ¿Todo vale?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Imaginarse que el sedegarajismo prevalece, ya me estoy imaginando, esto no es lo suficientemente ortodoxo, este cura emplea esmartpone..., veo a surferos de las lonjas desautorizar a cardenales que antes desautorizaron al Papa, veo en definitiva un brote verde en el negocio de las lonjas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

La iconoclastia, otra de las señas de identidad de los herejes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Como si la iconoclastia diferenciara entre vivos y muertos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Para humildad la suya que revoca Papas desde el garaje iconoclasta. Sera por falta de imagenes en la Iglesias, a la señora parece gustarle la idea.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Ahy te tienes que morder la lengua verdad lobito, no se te valla a ver la patita de luterano iconoclasta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

millones de almas que abandonan los garajes para volver a la iglesia, para que vean que el Santo Pater no les juzga por sus errores


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

En cambio los iconoclastas herejes rabian.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Los que los mantienen en el error son los que niegan Mateo 16:18 que dan la razon a lutero, el Papa no lo hace, lo hacen los herejes como tu.

Los mantiene en el error, lo importante es la fraternidad masónica humana y su espiritualidad global.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gorguera (20 Sep 2019)

NO hacen falta protestantes, Boludo I hace que cualquier creyente sienta desafección por la multinacional vaticana.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Según tu el papa es el anticristo biblico, mayor difusion del luteranismo no puedes hacer. Lo que hace el Papa es reunirse con luteranos como quien se reune con pecadores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

El catolicismo verdadero esta en tu garaje.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Es su labor preocuparse por las ovejas descarriadas luteranas, algunos abandonan los garajes por la llamada y otros seguiran respirando azufre heretico como es tu caso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Sep 2019)

Los apostatas estais obligados a pasar a los garajes.


----------



## Tigershark (20 Sep 2019)

Tremendo lo de este papa masón va a saco paco y nunca mejor dicho , cada día una tropelía nueva y ya cuando dijo que había que obedecer a la naciones unidas ya me quedé blanco del todo.


----------



## Cuncas (20 Sep 2019)




----------



## Tigershark (20 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


>



No había visto el video de las declaraciones , es increible la que está montando el masonazo este , nos llevan al caos.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Sep 2019)

masonazo, hereje luciferino, pederasta y comeniños, eh, Tigre?

ya de soltarla, deja el paquete completo.



Tigershark dijo:


> No había visto el video de las declaraciones , es increible la que está montando el masonazo este , nos llevan al caos.


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

Por sus obras los conoceréis.

* La Iglesia católica fortalece su posición en Angola *

Septiembre 20, 2019

Origen:  fsspx.news




El papa Francisco saludando al embajador de Angola. 
El 13 de septiembre de 2019, la ceremonia de firma del Acuerdo-Marco entre la Santa Sede y la República de Angola tuvo lugar en el Salón de los Tratados del Palacio Apostólico del Vaticano.

Del lado del Vaticano, Monseñor Paul Richard Gallagher, secretario de la Sección para las Relaciones con los Estados, fue quien firmó este documento, que en adelante deberá regir las relaciones de la antigua colonia portuguesa con la Santa Sede.


De hecho, de acuerdo con los términos del acuerdo, la personalidad jurídica de la Iglesia, de ahí la tutela de sus propiedades, se reconoce oficialmente en Angola, así como el "ejercicio libre de su misión apostólica y su contribución específica en las diferentes áreas de la vida social".


Del lado angoleño, el ministro de relaciones exteriores, Manuel Augusto, luego de firmar, describió el nuevo tratado como "un instrumento importante que debería ayudar a fortalecer y consolidar las relaciones entre Angola y el Vaticano".


En Angola, casi la mitad de los 30 millones de habitantes pertenecen a la Iglesia católica, mientras que una cuarta parte de la población profesa varias denominaciones protestantes: las llamadas sectas evangélicas, bautistas y metodistas, en su mayor parte, cuyo número e influencia continúan creciendo en el país de manera anárquica.


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

Pascual, Fernando, L.C.
"Caritas in veritate", pluralismo y sincretismo
Reconocer la relación que existe entre subsidiariedad y solidaridad, para evitar actitudes de tipo asistencialístico


Por: P. Fernando Pascual, L.C. | Fuente: Catholic.net 








En la última encíclica publicada por el Papa Benedicto XVI, "Caritas in veritate" (2009), se abordaba un tema de gran importancia: el peligro del sincretismo religioso en el contexto de la globalización, que llevaría a las personas a alejarse entre sí y a apartarse de la realidad.
Al mismo tiempo, el Papa señalaba el aumento de creencias mágicas y actitudes que llevaban a someterse a "fuerzas oscuras", por lo que invitaba a un sano discernimiento que tuviese como punto de referencia dos criterios fundamentales: la caridad y la verdad ("Caritas in veritate" n. 55).
Otro tema de aquella encíclica, que conserva una creciente actualidad, consiste en reconocer la relación que existe entre subsidiariedad y solidaridad, para evitar actitudes de tipo asistencialístico que puedan provocar el sometimiento de la sociedad a los poderes públicos ("Caritas in veritate" n. 58).
En el marco de ese reconocimiento, Benedicto XVI hablaba de las relaciones entre culturas diferentes, que pueden encontrar un marco adecuado para el encuentro y el diálogo (*temas que también son frecuentes en las enseñanzas del Papa Francisco*) si se acoge la idea de una "ley moral universal", presente en los corazones y capaz de promover colaboraciones sociales constructivas ("Caritas in veritate" n. 59).
Al mismo tiempo, una correcta visión de la naturaleza humana que supere los riesgos del relativismo, permite promover propuestas educativas orientadas a la "formación completa de la persona" ("Caritas in veritate" n. 61). De este modo resulta posible alcanzar buenos criterios de referencia al afrontar el complejo tema de las migraciones, sobre todo a la hora de elaborar caminos de integración ("Caritas in veritate" n. 62).
​En un mundo como el nuestro, donde el pluralismo se hace muy presente y genera en ocasiones no pocos problemas, entre ellos los causados por un sincretismo dañino, las enseñanzas de "Caritas in veritate" conservan una sorprendente actualidad, y merecen ser profundizadas y conocidas mejor en vistas a promover un sano diálogo entre personas que pertenecen a culturas y modos de pensar diferentes.


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

Es la primera vez que el Papa habla del yoga y de los cursos zen. Ha sido bastante claro. La referencia completa (tomada de Radio Vaticana) es ésta:


***



> Sólo el Espíritu Santo vuelve el corazón dócil a Dios y a la libertad. Lo afirmó el Papa Francisco en su homilía de la Misa matutina celebrada en la Capilla de la Casa de Santa Marta. Y añadió que los dolores de la vida pueden hacer que una persona se encierre en sí misma, mientras el amor la hace libre.





> *Una sesión de yoga jamás podrá enseñar a un corazón a “sentir” la paternidad de Dios, ni un curso de espiritualidad zen lo volverá más libre para amar. Este poder sólo lo tiene el Espíritu Santo. El Papa meditó sobre el episodio del Evangelio de Marcos – el que sigue a la multiplicación de los panes y de los peces en el que los Discípulos se asustan al ver a Jesús que camina hacia ellos sobre el agua – y que concluye con una consideración acerca del porqué de aquel susto: los Apóstoles no habían comprendido el milagro de los panes porque “su corazón estaba endurecido”. *





> Vida dura y murallas de protección Un corazón puede ser de piedra por tantos motivos, observó Francisco. Por ejemplo, a causa de “experiencias dolorosas”. Sucede a los discípulos de Emaús, temerosos de hacerse ilusiones “otra vez”. Sucede a Tomás que rechaza creer en la Resurrección de Jesús. El Pontífice también indicó que “otro motivo que endurece el corazón es la cerrazón en sí mismo”:





> “Hacer un mundo en sí mismo, cerrado. En sí mismo, en su comunidad o en su parroquia, pero siempre cerrazón. Y la cerrazón puede girar en torno a tantas cosas: pensemos en el orgullo, en la suficiencia, pensar que yo soy mejor que los demás, también en la vanidad, ¿no? Existen el hombre y la mujer espejo, que están encerrados en sí mismos para verse a sí mismo continuamente, ¿no? Estos narcisistas religiosos, ¿no? Tienen el corazón duro, porque están cerrados, no están abiertos. Y tratan de defenderse con estos muros que crean a su alrededor”.





> La seguridad de la prisión También está quien se atrinchera detrás de la ley, aferrándose a la “letra” a lo que establecen los mandamientos. Aquí – afirmó el Papa – lo que endurece el corazón es un problema de “falta de seguridad”. Y quien busca solidez en lo que dicta la ley está seguro – añadió Francisco con un poco de ironía – como “un hombre o una mujer en la celda de una cárcel detrás de los barrotes: es una seguridad sin libertad”. Es decir, lo opuesto de lo que “vino a traernos Jesús, la libertad”:





> “El corazón, cuando se endurece, no es libre y si no es libre es porque no ama: así terminaba el Apóstol Juan en la primera Lectura. El amor perfecto disipa el temor: en el amor no hay temor, porque el temor supone un castigo y quien teme no es perfecto en el amor. No es libre. Siempre tiene temor de que suceda algo doloroso, triste. Que me vaya mal en la vida o que ponga en peligro mi salvación eterna… Tantas imaginaciones porque no ama. Quien no ama no es libre. Y su corazón estaba endurecido, porque aún no habían aprendido a amar”.





> El Espíritu vuelve libres y dóciles Entonces, *se preguntó Francisco: “¿Quién nos enseña a amar? ¿Quién nos libera de esta dureza?”. Y su respuesta fue: *





> *“Tú puedes hacer mil cursos de catequesis, mil cursos de espiritualidad, mil cursos de yoga, zen y todas estas cosas. Pero todo esto jamás será capaz de darte la libertad de hijo. Es sólo el Espíritu Santo quien mueve tu corazón para decir ‘Padre’. Sólo el Espíritu Santo es capaz de disipar, de romper esta dureza del corazón y hacer un corazón… ¿blando?… No sé, no me gusta la palabra… “Dócil”. Dócil al Señor. Dócil a la libertad del amor”.*


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

Derribo los dos pilares del lobby LGTB: se nace gay y no se puede cambiar. Es lógico que me odien
Richard Cohen contó su propia historia en «El Gato al Agua» y desgranó todas las razones por las que considera que el cambio es posible


Por: . | Fuente: Religi?n Libertad 








Tras el encendido debate del pasado martes 17 en El Gato al Agua, durante el cual Javier Checa, portavoz del colectivo Colegas, reconoció que no han leído el libro que han boicoteado y denunciado, Richard Cohen volvió a los platós de Intereconomía TV para ser entrevistado por Javier Algarra, conductor del programa. (Ver abajo el vídeo de la entrevista completa.)

El autor de Hijos gay, padres heterosexuales (novedad de LibrosLibres objeto de la campaña difamatoria del lobby LGTB), contó con detalle durante el programa aspectos íntimos de su antigua vida como homosexual, y su origen en los conflictos con su padre y hermano y en los abusos sexuales que padeció por parte de uno de sus tíos. Hoy está casado y tiene tres hijos que le apoyan en su tarea.

Y contó una anécdota sucedida en Madrid en estos días, cuando un joven le reconoció y se le acercó en misa, y le agradeció el bien que le había hecho su libro
Comprender y sanar la homosexualidad: tras años de lucha contra una atradcción por el mismo sexo no deseada, esa obra le ofreció esperanza y un cambio que fue real en su vida.

Durante la entrevista, Cohen explicó su forma de pensar, las bases de su programa terapéutico, y también las razones de la animadversión de los colectivos homosexuales, que ya había analizado en otra de sus obras,
Abriendo las puertas del armario. Y agradeció expresivamente a Javier Algarra, a El Gato al Agua y a Intereconomía TV la posibilidad que le ofrecieron de expresarse: "La mayoría de los medios no harían esto", afirmó refiriéndose a la conversación que habían mantenido.

A continuación recogemos algunas de las frases de Richard Cohen en la entrevista. El vídeo completo puede verse al final.

*Extractos de la entrevista de Richard Cohen*

"La homosexualidad no es una enfermedad. En el libro hablo de diez causas potenciales, y siempre vienen de heridas en el corazón que no se han solucionado".

"No se trata de cambiar a nadie, sino de aprender a amarles de la manera correcta".

"Científicamente sabemos que nadie nace homosexual. No hay causas genéticas ni biológicas de la atracción al mismo sexo. Si acaso puede haber algo biológico, es el temperamento, son niños extremadamente sensibles y se les hiere fácilmente".

"Es una batalla de amor. Quien ame más y durante más tiempo, gana".

"Es ridículo llamarme homófobo. La definición de homofobia es un miedo irracional a la homosexualidad. Yo amo a todos los homosexuales. [Cuando yo lo era] fui discriminado de una manera terrible, ¿cómo voy a tratar así a un homosexual? Si miras mi trabajo durante treinta años nunca encontrarás una palabra negativa contra la comunidad LGTB".

"Creo en el derecho de los individuos a la autodeterminación. Si alguien quiere vivir una vida homosexual, tenemos que respetarle. Si alguien quiere salir de la homosexualidad y cambiar de ser homosexual a ser heterosexual, también tenemos que respetarle".

*"Yo soy una prueba viviente de que el cambio es posible".*

"[El lobby gay] tiene miedo. El movimiento homosexual es un edificio que se construye sobre dos pilares: un pilar diceo, hemos nacido así; dos, no podemos cambiar. Ésa es la estrategia y la ideología del movimiento gay. Y en esto llega Richard Cohen y dice: científicamente las personas no nacen así, y por tanto las personas pueden cambiar. Así que les destruyo el edificio. Por eso me odian, es lógico".

"En todos los países del mundo el lobby LGTB en el interior de las organizaciones de psicólogos está intentando impedir que terapeutas como yo podamos ofrecer ayuda y esperanza a aquellos que quieren cambiar y a los miembros de sus familias. Esto no es ciencia, es política. No quieren que se practique esta terapia: si las personas quieren ayuda, hay que negársela [dicen]; esto no es libertad".

*"La terapia tiene tras pasos: comprender las causas, resolver cada tema del pasado y crear vínculos con personas heterosexuales e internalizar esa forma de amar. Llevamos haciéndola 25 años con un 85% de éxito".*

"Las carencias afectivas por el vínculo masculino (en el caso de hombres), en la adolescencia, se convierten en algo sexual. Y entonces todos dicen: ´Has nacido gay´. No es verdad. Es un niño que está buscando amor y el sexo no se lo va a suplir".

"Los hostiles no son la comunidad homosexual (yo me llevo muy bien con ellos), sino sus líderes, son ellos los que están haciendo un problema de todo esto".

"Si unos padres nos traen un hijo para que le ´cambiemos´, no trabajamos con el hijo, sino con los padres. Les enseñamos a amar a su hijo correctamente, no a cambiarle".

"Yo no vivo para complacer a nadie, sólo a Dios. Vivo para ayudar a aquellos que quieren ser ayudados".

Derribo los dos pilares del lobby LGTB: se nace gay y no se puede cambiar. Es lógico que me odien

¿Quien ama más y durante más tiempo gana la batalla?. Vaya, entonces qué debemos hacer, condenar a todos los homosexuales o acogerlos en la esperanza de que quien busca su liberación encontrará en la Iglesia ese "acompañamiento" del que habla el Papa Francisco.

¿Acompañar a la persona que busca la Verdad es lo mismo que acompañarlo en sus dudas y errores?. ¿Dónde quedó aquello de perseguir al pecado pero no al pecador?.

Estas identificaciones torticeras de Kairós, consciente del poder de la imagen sobre la palabra, no son ingenuas y ni mucho menos pretenden traer luz entre tanta confusión, sino que pretende agrandar las brechas que ya existen entre "ellos y nosotros". ¿Alguien es capaz de detectar en este personaje más pesar por la situación de la Iglesia que sentimientos de victoria?. 

Nadie que critique honestamente aquello que dice amar se enreda con estos mosaicos de citas fuera de contexto y reuniones variopintas que pretende poner a Francisco en su centro. Si el Papa lo es de todos los "ocurrentes" que por el mundo hay y lo sigue siendo -a su pesar pues no renuncian a pertenecer a la Iglesia- ¿debemos considerar que su larga mano los inspira a todos?.

Algo habrá que una lectura plana y superficial (diagonal que se dice ahora) no alcanza a comprender cuando las dos ideologías impostadas desde el mundo de la política, conspiran al unísono contra el actual Cabeza de la Iglesia.


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

Vemos esta tentación, por ejemplo, en China, donde la Iglesia calla ante las protestas de Hong Kong, aunque su diminuta minoría católica juegue un papel desproporcionado, por los compromisos que tiene con Pekín. O con los católicos martirizados en África y otras partes, a los que apenas se menciona en Roma porque sus verdugos son musulmanes, y ahora hemos de creer que, como dijo ayer el cardenal Carlos Osoro, “todas las religiones son religiones de paz”. 

¿Alguien cree que las manifas de Hong Kong son meras expresiones de libertad y democracia?. Si al Iglesia las apoyara, poniendo en riesgo la pervivencia de los católicos chinos, ¿no se la estaría criticando por su adhesión implícita a los poderes detrás de esas manifestaciones que son los mismos que rompieron los equilibrios institucionales dentro de países musulmanes que luego de su "liberación" son extremadamente islámicos y persiguen a muerte todo lo que no comulgue con su visión religiosa del mundo?.

Cuando se critica que la Iglesia no hace nada en contra de las persecuciones contra cristianos en países africanos en plena transformación hacia su islamización... ¿alguien se pregunta la razón de que esta transición se esté produciendo?. ¿Alguien se ha preguntado si todo esto de las primaveras árabes que han puesto en bandeja al islamismo radical la dirección violenta de esos países, no pretende con sus persecuciones y el trato negrero de los refugiados traer a Europa una lucha de civilizaciones?. ¿Creen imposible una guerra de religiones en pleno siglo XXI?. ¿Creen que "alguien" pueda estar interesado?. ¿A quién beneficia?.

¿Creen es serio que las ONG´s negreras comparten el mismo espíritu que la Iglesia predica sobre la dignidad del "hombre" -allí donde otros solo ven masas de carne amenazantes?.

¿Alguna crítica por parte de la curia estadounidense teocon al empeño de USA por pretender hacerse cargo del mundo al margen de todo y de todos?. ¿Es posible interpretar el apoyo de Francisco a las organizaciones "globales" como un intento de impedir una polaridad de imperios empeñados en destrozarse?. ¿Es posible también identificar el acercamiento a otras religiones como gesto de "fraternidad humana" que ahuyente el fantasma de la siguiente guerra tan querida y compartida por tantos que pareciera solo la sufrirían delante del televisor o comiendo palomitas a manos llenas?.

Me sorprende el constante recurso a las citas Bíblicas y de otros Papas, que hasta donde se no son considerados profetas, para procurar una Iglesia centrada "en lo suyo", es decir, en dejar que los amos del mundo se lo repartan mientras los católicos miramos para otra parte como si ello no nos afectara.


----------



## Cuncas (20 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Derribo los dos pilares del lobby LGTB: se nace gay y no se puede cambiar. Es lógico que me odien
> Richard Cohen contó su propia historia en «El Gato al Agua» y desgranó todas las razones por las que considera que el cambio es posible
> 
> 
> ...



Con aquellos que se niegan a leer o a escuchar lo que otros dicen no se puede razonar. Es gente pobre de mollera, sin capacidad alguna de empatizar. Pueden acabar diciendo lo mismo que han dicho aquellos a los que rebaten pero como no lo dicen ellos no les consta ni les vale. Ese es el nivel. Aquí hay tres personas que se están aferrando a la tozudez, a la cerrazón, no les importa si su argumento es pueril o irracional, por orgullo o sectarismo se dan la razón entre ellos y a sí mismos. La desesperación que les genera la falta de solidez y coherencia en sus argumentos hace que se aferren a un clavo ardiendo y no lo suelten aún habiendo perdido la mitad de las falanges. No escuchan a nadie más que a ellos mismos y no paran de darse palmaditas los unos a los otros sin atender al tamaño de las estupideces que dicen.

Lo mismo que intenta decir bga en su mensaje de 6444 caracteres se resume y contesta en una simple frase:

Dios siempre recibirá con los brazos abiertos al pecador, pero no al pecado.

Eso mismo le dije a Ariki este lunes pero como vosotros tres no leéis, ni pensáis en lo poco que llegáis a leer, ni os importa llegar a comprender nada pues hizo lo que suele hacer para no ver su orgullo herido, escurrirse por una rendija y repetir otra vez su tick nervioso de Mateo 16:18. Se puede ver en la página 20 de este hilo... Y ahora viene a decir bga lo mismo que dije yo hace 5 días y que me rebatían Ariki y bernalda y no pondrán objeción alguna.


----------



## BGA (20 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Con aquellos que se niegan a leer o a escuchar lo que otros dicen no se puede razonar. Es gente pobre de mollera, sin capacidad alguna de empatizar. Pueden acabar diciendo lo mismo que han dicho aquellos a los que rebaten pero como no lo dicen ellos no les consta ni les vale. Ese es el nivel. Aquí hay tres personas que se están aferrando a la tozudez, a la cerrazón, no les importa si su argumento es pueril o irracional, por orgullo o sectarismo se dan la razón entre ellos y a sí mismos. La desesperación que les genera la falta de solidez y coherencia en sus argumentos hace que se aferren a un clavo ardiendo y no lo suelten aún habiendo perdido la mitad de las falanges. No escuchan a nadie más que a ellos mismos y no paran de darse palmaditas los unos a los otros sin atender al tamaño de las estupideces que dicen.
> 
> Lo mismo que intenta decir bga en su mensaje de 6444 caracteres se resume y contesta en una simple frase:
> 
> ...



¿Están acusando al Papa Francisco por su "connivencia" con la LGTB y ahora viene a decir usted que también lo ha defendido como yo lo he intentado?. Sorprendente. No se quién no lee a quién a estas alturas. Si tan de acuerdo está con esa frase del pecado y el pecador, debería procurar con ver con otros ojos la acción de Francisco. Hasta ahora no me suena nada de eso.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Derribo los dos pilares del lobby LGTB: se nace gay y no se puede cambiar. Es lógico que me odien
> Richard Cohen contó su propia historia en «El Gato al Agua» y desgranó todas las razones por las que considera que el cambio es posible
> 
> 
> ...



´habría que saber qué y cómo propone el cismático kairós que la Iglesia pueda actuar sobre los homosexuales para sacarles del pozo en que se hallan, ¿tratarlos a patadas, humillarlos y ni siquiera hablarles?

a mí me parece que este tipo tiene problemas y se esconde bajo rigorismos externos.


----------



## Cuncas (21 Sep 2019)

Recomiendo encarecidamente este catecismo para todos aquellos que quieren reafirmar sus conocimientos sobre la Doctrina Católica o los que quieran iniciarse en ella.

El canal aún está elaborándose y se van subiendo vídeos regularmente.

Catecismo San Pío X


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (21 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> He tomado conciencia plena de que el movimiento sedevacantista esta azuzada por la infiltración de protestantes y enemigos de la Iglesia que emplean tacticas psicopaticas de desinformación (infovaticana.com , infocatolica...) y difamación empleando manipulación emocional cuando no información demostradamente falsa como veremos más adelante.
> 
> Pero en primer lugar vamos a apuntalar que el sedevacantismo es de hecho una Herejia, dado que como dice Mateo 16:18:
> _Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro, y sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; __y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella_.​
> ...






Solo decir que infocatolica e infovaticana de sedevacantistas no tienen absolutamente nada.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

llámalo como quieras, se creen que la Iglesia es un club de demócratas que pueden tirar al papa difamándolo y calumniándolo, poner otro de su gusto y a repetir la historia por parte de los progres que también se creen algo parecido si el que está es "conservador".

ambos un cáncer modernista.



Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Solo decir que infocatolica e infovaticana de sedevacantistas no tienen absolutamente nada.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

Hoy es San Mateo, día apropiado para que reflexionen quienes le niegan.

Arrepentíos, pues.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

uno que dejó constancia del mensaje de Nuestro Señor que nos recuerda que su Iglesia prevalecerá.





pgriyo dijo:


> El que...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

Messori: «Es desconcertante que solo dos o tres cardenales de 90 años hablen y protesten»

Aqui InfoLuterana elevando a autoridad a un escritor laico. Si emiten esta clase de noticias cuestionando que el Espiritu Santo opera en los concilios y en la designación del Papa, son de facto, protestantes. Y no buenos protestantes, sino unos que emplean la tactica silibina de la desinformación, esto es, acerse pasar por lo que no eres para tomar al receptor del mensaje con la guardia baja. Esa web esta dedicada 75% a cuestionar la Iglesia, solo le falta que exponga las 95 tesis para que veamos cuales son los errores que comete la Santa Madre Iglesia.

De infovaticana acabo de ver que han bajado el perfil de virulencia contra el Papa y en lugar de hurgar en malentendidos o directamente en difamaciones, exponen lo fundamental sin causar desafección, asi debe de ser.

El Papa condena la eutanasia ante una federación de médicos | InfoVaticana
El Papa: La primera cosa que tenemos que hacer los sacerdotes es proclamar el Evangelio | InfoVaticana
El Papa: ¿Rezáis por los sacerdotes o simplemente les criticáis? | InfoVaticana



Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Solo decir que infocatolica e infovaticana de sedevacantistas no tienen absolutamente nada.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

tú omites la cita que menciono de Mateo, significa que la niegas?





pgriyo dijo:


> Es gracioso lo de su cita.
> 
> Lo que todos los estudiosos de la Bliblia y la Iglesia admiten con naturalidad, usted lo omite.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Messori: «Es desconcertante que solo dos o tres cardenales de 90 años hablen y protesten»
> 
> Aqui InfoLuterana elevando a autoridad a un escritor laico. Si emiten esta clase de noticias cuestionando que el Espiritu Santo opera en los concilios y en la designación del Papa, son de facto, protestantes. Y no buenos protestantes, sino unos que emplean la tactica silibina de la desinformación, esto es, acerse pasar por lo que no eres para tomar al receptor del mensaje con la guardia baja. Esa web esta dedicada 75% a cuestionar la Iglesia, solo le falta que exponga las 95 tesis para que veamos cuales son los errores que comete la Santa Madre Iglesia.
> 
> ...



pues infovaticana ha llevado una línea muy vomitiva, poco que fiar...

por cierto, acabo de ver una cita en el diario Hispanidad un poco desconcertante:

Los carlistas defienden al Papa Francisco ante las criticas a su Santidad provenientes de los partidarios de Sixto de Borbón


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

Hay que poner en cuarentena cualquier difamación, Mateo 16:18 es muy claro, no valen medias tintas, la Iglesia no es un garaje, es una Institución fundada por Cristo. Cualquiera puede ser victima de la desinformación y la propaganda, yo lo he sido, pero hay que sacudirse el azufre de encima y no empecinarse en el error por arrogancia, si es el caso de infovaticana o del que sea, bienvenidos. Sino, cera al hereje infiltrado.



Bernaldo dijo:


> pues infovaticana ha llevado una línea muy vomitiva, poco que fiar...
> 
> por cierto, acabo de ver una cita en el diario Hispanidad un poco desconcertante:
> 
> Los carlistas defienden al Papa Francisco ante las criticas a su Santidad provenientes de los partidarios de Sixto de Borbón


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

@Bernaldo lo de hispanidad no se por quienes lo dirá. Pero vamos aqui en este floro he defendido la profesionalización de los ambitos de autoridad, contrariamente al modernismo este que todo ambito de decisión debe de ser asaltado por la democracia. Asi el Rey es jefe incuestionable del Ejercito al que se ocupa profesionalmente, y el Santo Pater es la autoridad indiscutible en asuntos de fé. Todo lo demas es liberalismo, escritores y perrodistas metidos a expertos en Santo Espiritu, y cuestionar la idoneidad de Francisco I va en contra del Tradicionalismo por esto mismo.

El periodista y el artista son de origen basura


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

Segun el hereje la Iglesia debe de manifestarse por una cuestión politica en Honk Kong para que el PCCh lo vea como un elemento de desestabilización politica. Hiban a Evangelizar China de esa guisa.
Menos mal que en la Iglesia no son tan cretinos. Con que poca sesera esta gentuza se cree con autoridad para excomulgar al Papa, fuera del garaje hacen el ridiculo.



BGA dijo:


> Vemos esta tentación, por ejemplo, en China, donde la Iglesia calla ante las protestas de Hong Kong, aunque su diminuta minoría católica juegue un papel desproporcionado, por los compromisos que tiene con Pekín. O con los católicos martirizados en África y otras partes, a los que apenas se menciona en Roma porque sus verdugos son musulmanes, y ahora hemos de creer que, como dijo ayer el cardenal Carlos Osoro, “todas las religiones son religiones de paz”.
> 
> ¿Alguien cree que las manifas de Hong Kong son meras expresiones de libertad y democracia?. Si al Iglesia las apoyara, poniendo en riesgo la pervivencia de los católicos chinos, ¿no se la estaría criticando por su adhesión implícita a los poderes detrás de esas manifestaciones que son los mismos que rompieron los equilibrios institucionales dentro de países musulmanes que luego de su "liberación" son extremadamente islámicos y persiguen a muerte todo lo que no comulgue con su visión religiosa del mundo?.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> @Bernaldo lo de hispanidad no se por quienes lo dirá. Pero vamos aqui en este floro he defendido la profesionalización de los ambitos de autoridad, contrariamente al modernismo este que todo ambito de decisión debe de ser asaltado por la democracia. Asi el Rey es jefe incuestionable del Ejercito al que se ocupa profesionalmente, y el Santo Pater es la autoridad indiscutible en asuntos de fé. Todo lo demas es liberalismo, escritores y perrodistas metidos a expertos en Santo Espiritu, y cuestionar la idoneidad de Francisco I va en contra del Tradicionalismo por esto mismo.
> 
> El periodista y el artista son de origen basura



yo tampoco pillo el titular, parece referirse a que CTC defiende al papá y que CT lo acusa... ni idea, lo único claro es que la papofobia está sembrando discordias por doquier.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

No hay discordia, lo que hay es la postura correcta, Mateo 16:18 y luego estan los o bien engañados o los lobos infiltrados.



Bernaldo dijo:


> yo tampoco pillo el titular, parece referirse a que CTC defiende al papá y que CT lo acusa... ni idea, lo único claro es que la papofobia está sembrando discordias por doquier.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

Solo hay que ver los suicidios y el abuso de sustancias entre homosexuales para entender que es un grupo al que ha de llegar imperioso el Evangelio. La Iglesia evidentemenet no les puede abandonar como a los leprosos. Aunque sepulcros blanqueados asi lo quieran mientras que maldicen a la Iglesia de homosexualista, de leprosista...



BGA dijo:


> Derribo los dos pilares del lobby LGTB: se nace gay y no se puede cambiar. Es lógico que me odien
> Richard Cohen contó su propia historia en «El Gato al Agua» y desgranó todas las razones por las que considera que el cambio es posible
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (21 Sep 2019)

Toda esta polémica con el Papa Francisco hay que verla como una orquestación Occicéntrica que se aprovecha de su sentido provocador de ánimos. He contado alguna vez un enfrentamiento que tuve con una forera, también gallega, sobre un centro católico de minusválidos que si no recuerdo mal, lo acusaba de haber perdido un concurso contra otro centro laico pero que al final quedó ganador por maniobras del PP... El centro era precisamente céntrico y llevar a esas personas al nuevo, en el exterior, suponía un perjuicio importante para sus familias. Manifestaba su cabreo por el favoritismo partidario pero omitió que habían sido los propios sindicatos en defensa de los trabajadores de ese centro, los que había torcido la última decisión de descartar al nuevo centro, que era más moderno pero contaría con menos personal en plantilla, lo que implicaba para los nuevos trabajadores una sobrecarga de trabajo importante. Este detalle que claramente perjudicaba a los trabajadores del muevo centro lo omitió completamente y cuando se lo dije, me respondíó que qué importancia tendría que unos trabajadores perdieran su trabajo si lo recuperaban otros... Omitió también decir que en peores condiciones. Vamos, que no se debe consentir perder una ocasión de venganza aunque el motivo en particular sea injusto. 

Bueno, todo lo anterior para llegar al asunto central. Como quisiera ofenderme, me espetó el enlace a una carta de Francisco dando a entender que como católico el Papa no nos tenía en gran consideración. Leída la carta le dí las gracias sinceramente a sabiendas de que podría pensar que se las di por despecho. El tema de la carta consistía en hurgar en nuestro espacio de confort provocando en cada uno una vivencia más profundamente cristiana llevada a todos los aspectos de nuestra vida. Comprendí mejor lo que sería después su acción: provocar "jaleo" en las aburguesadas almas del católico de siempre mientras tendía puentes para rebajar el grado de crispación creciente que podrían llevarnos a un nuevo enfrentamiento global.

Sin tener esa doble perspectiva en mente, se hace muy difícil interpretarle bien, pues los oportunistas verán en primer lugar un desdén en contra de los fieles mientras por el otro podrán justificar el insensato acercamiento a los demás cristianos y religiones.

Cualquiera que tenga ya unos cuantos años vividos puede llegar a la conclusión de que el espíritu católico tradicional y popular en nuestro país ha sido de hecho bastante relajado y conste que por principio eso no es una crítica. Es la relajación del que piensa que se ha acostumbrado a un ecosistema y que no vive mal del todo. Salvo casos muy puntuales, en mi experiencia de años no puedo hablar de ningún modo de rigor por parte del pueblo. De la "institución" no puedo decir mucho, si acaso diría que había de todo, desde curas jóvenes viviendo a su manera cómo ayudar a los que éramos jóvenes, a los curas veteranos que respondía a la imagen tradicional de un cura de pueblo, ni moderno ni amenazador de condenaciones eternas... A pesar de la insistencia que tienen muchos en achacar al CVII los peores efectos en nuestra sociedad desde entonces, mientras tenga memoria para recordar de qué manera fulminante cambió todo a partir de Mayo del 68, tendré ocasión de ver cómo algunos "rigurosos" pasan por alto este "pequeño" detalle, como en su día lo hiciera aquella forera.

El "pueblo" siempre va a remolque de las ideas "nuevas" que triunfan en su calidad de nuevas y "liberadoras". ¿Qué podía hacer la Iglesia ante semejante reto?. La percepción que siempre he tenido es que la Iglesia había perdido, tal vez para siempre, su preeminencia social. Todos unieron sus fuerzas por desbancarla promulgando leyes que debíamos interpretar como un sacar la religión de la vida civil dando vía libre a otras sensibilidades religiosas o mejor, arrinconándolas al ámbito privado. Y "casi" lo han conseguido. Solo les falta prohibir la Navidad y la Semana Santa, tan criticadas, no sin cierta justicia, tanto por haberse convertido en industrias del regalo o del turismo cultural. Pero lo cierto es que esos "puentes" que nos conectan a una tradición que ha perdido mucha de su viveza espiritual, siguen en pie, y mientras sigan en pie, la conexión efectiva con su naturaleza espiritual, también sigue en pie.

Y "algo" está empezando a pasar pues las modas cada vez duran menos y cuando la gente acumula años sin ver que se cumple nada de lo prometido; que la "liberación" apenas consiste en un viaje a ninguna parte, pues nada debe haber más liberador que no comprometernos con nada... acaba "volviendo a casa" una vez ha comprendido, muchas veces por casualidad, que no existe mejor casa ni mejor armada intelectualmente -eso que tanto nos gusta a los "modernos"- que lo que había despreciado en una edad en que nada que viniera de carcas y antiguos podría contener algo sabroso... Y lo que podría ser una gran noticia si acompañada de mucha CARIDAD, acaba trayendo al redil formas de pensar tan poco "sensibles" como lo es la del que se ha quitado del vicio de fumar frente a los fumadores. 

En este regreso a casa se nos ofrecen dos fenómenos curiosos: el que regresa místico y el que regresa dispuesto a "ayudar" a recuperar a la Iglesia su terreno perdido. Si ambos se dieran al tiempo en la misma persona, el efecto extremo de ambas querencias se neutralizaría para dar lugar a un buen católico que con el tiempo llegaría a comprender mejor nuestra atmósfera también cultural. Pero cuando viajan por separado, no dejará de haber una crítica sin compasión porque esta Iglesia ya no es suficientemente tomista o suficientemente teresiana, sin comprender que precisamente el gran valor que tiene el Catolicismo es que contiene ambas naturalezas en paz y armonía y que además se retroalimentan, ese regreso acaba siendo un nuevo motivo de crispación. 

Se fueron de la Iglesia dando el típico portazo de cuando eran jóvenes y regresan dando una patada para abrir la puerta que entonces cerraron... para siempre. 

Muchos volverán a irse por no ver satisfechas "de inmediato" sus particulares proyecciones de lo que debería ser una Iglesia verdaderamente "mística" o verdaderamente potente...

No volvieron como auténticos hijos pródigos avergonzados, sino que volvieron para seguir cambiando el mundo cuando estaban de vuelta de un mundo que los había traicionado.

Cristianos viejos confundidos, nuevos carentes de cualquier atisbo de humildad y una amenaza en ciernes de guerra entre religiones. Este es el panorama en el que tiene que navegar nuestra Iglesia. Si prefieren ignorarlo los que siguen confundidos, no tardarán en verse reflejados en alguna de esas dos altivas maneras de recobrar su pasión religiosa, o tal vez, terminen olvidándolo todo.


----------



## BGA (21 Sep 2019)

Su comentario comparando a dos Papas a los que califica de bueno y malo con un rigor nada católico, cae en anacronismos que desmontan todo lo que dice. Si hay que explicarle que el mundo de hoy no es el de hace más de dos siglos, donde el enemigo lo era en ciernes y no el victorioso que es hoy, se comprende mejor lo que pretende al comparar tiempos sin considerarlos en realidad. Nos presenta incansable "hechos" personales sin asociarlos a circunstancias sobre cuyo dominio es francamente diferente hoy y hace doscientos años. Se olvida del mundo como era en la primera evangelización como se olvida del mundo que como es ahora, resabiado de toda noticia que huela a religión y particularmente que huela a catolicismo.

Cuando no parece que quieran congelar el catolicismo en un frigorífico espacio-temporal, parece como si quisieran destruirlo en un último y épico enfrentamiento final.


----------



## BGA (21 Sep 2019)

¿Qué le parece la acción de Pío XI durante la Guerra Cristera?


----------



## BGA (21 Sep 2019)

Eso del "historicismo" suena igual que llamar facha a quien dice algo que va contra tu ideología. Habla de "cleros juramentados" pero ignora el "contexto" histórico. Se ve que le sobran los contextos -hace gala de ello constantemente- para central sus críticas contra los malos que lo son sin que importe ningún contexto.

Ahora va a resultar que la decadencia de la Iglesia es por culpa de la "cúpula infiltrada" y que no importan para nada los sujetos que no necesitan más permanecer ocultos ni todo su despliegue anticlerical desde entonces. Con la Revolución Francesa triunfa la masonería y eso lo cambia todo. Siga a lo suyo con los colages que se le da mejor.

Hace lo mismo que esos "biólogos" que dicen que somos monos al 98% y que todo lo que en realidad nos diferencia lo llaman ellos "genes basura". Historicismo basura y se queda tan pancho....


----------



## BGA (21 Sep 2019)

No, los acuerdos con el Estado Mexicano, esos que le sirven a todos -liberales y comunistas- para denunciar la "connivencia" del Vaticano con los poderes de turno.


----------



## BGA (21 Sep 2019)

La fuerza espiritual en la gente de aquel tiempo comparada con la de ahora, que no es culpa del CVII, sino del triunfo del anticlericalismo. Parece como si quisiera ocultar la responsabilidad de la masonería y solo acordarse de ella para denunciar a la Iglesia actual.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

Menudo cretino; en la guerra de la Vendee los sublevados pusieron en jaque al Ejercito Revolucionario causandole 30.000 bajas, Francia era mayoritariamente Catolica, la implantación de la Iglesia era importantisima y las Monarquias Europeas estaban resueltas a acabar con la Revolución, de hecho hubo Reinstauración. Esta es una posición de fuerza que no tiene la Iglesia hoy dia en china, y que tiene que dar la bienvenida a cualquier oportunidad de Evangelización que se le presenta. Las condiciones que puede poner la iglesia no son las mismas cuando tiene el santo oficio funcionando a cuando es un "invitado".

Valla panorama que un cretino que quiere poner a los pies de los caballos a los catolicos chinos tenga la arrogancia de autorizar y desautorizar Papas. Desde la comodidad de tu garaje se dicta sentencia facilmente condenando a los catolicos chinos a la persecución. Lo que ha echo el Vaticano es un logro, dado que se produce una legalizacion del Catolicismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

En la masoneria no desautorizan a sus grados más altos apretando el azufre, se obedece y punto aunque no lo entiendan, por eso es una organizacion tan efectiva. Le llega a un panoli que la eutanasia es muy buena y eso es la ley.



BGA dijo:


> La fuerza espiritual en la gente de aquel tiempo comparada con la de ahora, que no es culpa del CVII, sino del triunfo del anticlericalismo. Parece como si quisiera ocultar la responsabilidad de la masonería y solo acordarse de ella para denunciar a la Iglesia actual.


----------



## BGA (21 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En la masoneria no desautorizan a sus grados más altos apretando el azufre, se obedece y punto aunque no lo entiendan, por eso es una organizacion tan efectiva. Le llega a un panoli que la eutanasia es muy buena y eso es la ley.



Al "enemigo" hay que convencerlo de que su jerarquía es mala. Pero el enemigo acepta ciegamente a su propia jerarquía. Ver estas cosas desde un punto de vista de estrategia militar es muy revelador. Por ejemplo, si quieren quitar a este Papa para poner otro, deben tener la seguridad de que el Espíritu Santo no vuelva a equivocarse.... Una de dos, o no creen en el Espíritu Santo porque se equivoca más de lo aceptable, o ya tienen una terna de papables preparada para que el Espíritu Santo no se equivoque...

Grotesco hasta morirse de risa si la cosa no fuera tan grave.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

Ya empezamos con el ejercicio tercermundista de acusar falazmente de algo a alguien y despues soltar los tochos contra los que sí comenten esas faltas. Tirar de scroll a mansalva.

Para rupturas con las tradición dramaticas está el fin de la circuncisión.. con la biblia en la mano estamos fuera del pacto con Dios. Si el cretino sedegarajista no tubiera esa necrosis cerebral que le impide reflexionar se habria dado cuenta de que la Iglesia tiene autoridad para hacer y desacer, y que sino la tiene todos estamos condenados. o estas en el plato, o cumples la Ley Mosaica. En el garaje estas en las brasas seguro.


----------



## BGA (21 Sep 2019)

¿Desde cuándo la Iglesia -o el Papa- debe salir al paso de sus difamadores?. Ésto ya es el colmo. Hemos tragado Leyenda Negra anticatólica y anihispana durante siglos porque responder del mismo modo a tus difamadores de hace igual que ellos, o porque demostrar tu inocencia no forma parte de ningún código legal civilizado, o porque toda tu defensa se convierte en papel mojado ante la facilidad con que penetra siempre la difamación.

Es muy posible que todo este debate no traiga mucha luz a los que se encuentran confundidos. Vale la pena no obstante que los lectores consideren que las críticas que carecen de la necesaria piedad, no pueden ser críticas bien intencionadas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

Nuevamente juzgando al Papa por con quien se reune. Pio XII se reunia con judios, Cristo con publicanos.....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

hay que dar la batalla a estos escombros



BGA dijo:


> ¿Desde cuándo al Iglesia -o el Papa- debe salir al paso de sus difamadores?. Esto ya es el colmo. Hemos tragado Leyenda Negra anticatólica y anihispana dutante siglos porque responder del mismo modo a tus difamadores de hace igual que ellos, o porque demostrar tu inocencia no forma parte de ningún código legal civilizado, o porque toda tu defensa se convierte en papel mojado ante la facilidad con que penetra siempre la difamación.
> 
> Es muy posible que todo este debate no traiga mucha luz a los que se encuentran confundidos. Vale la pena no obstante que los lectores consideren que las críticas que carecen de la necesaria piedad, no pueden ser críticas bien intencionadas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

Ya estas difamando, a una personalidad le pueden hacer socio honorifico de algo sin que tenga nada que ver con las actividades del Club, por ejemplo:

Doctorado honoris causa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Que dan las universidades y se lo pueden dar a un futbolista que tiene la educacion basica

Bobby Charlton, doctor honoris causa por la Universidad de Manchester


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

Eso es como decir que Bobby Charlton es Doctor en Fisicas

Bobby Charlton, doctor honoris causa por la Universidad de Manchester

Que el Papa haya aceptado el ofrecimiento de ser honrado con el titulo de socio honorifico no lo convierten en Masón esto es solo un pretension suya. Chusquerismo muy tipico de sedegarajistas, luego ya la literalidad de Mateo 16:18 es discutible.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

Socios honoríficos

Son asociados honoríficos aquellos que, por sus méritos científicos o profesionales, sean merecedores de tal distinción a propuesta de la Junta Directiva y con aprobación de la Asamblea General.

clarinete


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

No aparece "ser socio honorifico", ademas lo que un Papa hace, otro tiene facultad de deshacer porque el contexto no es siempre el mismo. 
No eres más que un hereje hipocrita, si los Papas no tienen autoridad, no puedes revocar la de este en la de aquel.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

Donde ha quedado la difamación de que el papa es masón, eh escoria tercermundista? otra difamación gratuita de este sedegarajista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

Lo que un Papa ata otro desata, tiene autoridad.

Ahora es recibir pero tu has acusado al papa de masón, otra difamación de este escombro de garaje sin moral.

O es lo mismo recibir que ser mason en esa necrosis mental que gastas?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

@Kairós el lobo de garaje injuriador, acusa de ser mason por ser socio honorifico de los rotarios, que es como decir que bobby charlton el futbolista es doctor en fisicas porque le han hecho doctor honoris causa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

El unico aporte decente de TPV entera



pgriyo dijo:


> Rige el Código de Derecho Canónico de 1983.
> 
> En cierta época, en España estuvo vigente "la Pepa", pero nos regimos por la Constitución promulgada en 1978, no por la de 1812.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

ahy @Kairós llena el hilo de tochos, para que quede enterrado como has acusado de mason al papa por ser simple socio honorifico, 

Título honorífico o título de honor es el calificativo que engloba cualquier tipo de título otorgado por una causa de importante relevancia, a personas vivas o fallecidas, con independencia de que forme parte de la realeza o se dedique a cualquier profesión o actividad.1

Ejemplos de 'títulos de honor' son : Doctor «honoris causa» («por causa de honor») ; Doshu (líder del camino).


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

@Kairós, no dejas de ser una rata, injuriador


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

La iglesia tiene autoridad para cambiar su derecho como es natural de acuerdo a las circunstancias, no va a tener medida de lo que es Justo un vil injuriador lobito de garaje que dice el papa es masón porque le han hecho socio de honor de los rotarios.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

según la lógica patatera de este zoquete.... cualquier masón podrá acusar de católico a quien se reunió con el papa.





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo que un Papa ata otro desata, tiene autoridad.
> 
> Ahora es recibir pero tu has acusado al papa de masón, otra difamación de este escombro de garaje sin moral.
> 
> O es lo mismo recibir que ser mason en esa necrosis mental que gastas?


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

es bastante conocido que el Papa Francisco es hostil a la masonería, como se ha visto en las pocas ocasiones en que ha hablado públicamente de, o mejor dicho, contra ella... o en episodios como el del embajador libanés.

La masonería, la "bestia negra" del papa Francisco: el conflicto detrás de su rechazo al embajador libanés



en fin, solo haces propagar basurilla al más puro estilo latinquín evangélico, hayan luchado tus mayores en Krasni Bor o no... te comportas como un vulgar protestante, las mismas tácticas hediondas.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (21 Sep 2019)

Cuatro viejos chocheando


----------



## BGA (21 Sep 2019)

*Siempre ha habido un número significativo de masones entre los rotarios, pero el Rotary Club no es ni ha sido nunca masón*
_A la pregunta de un lector sobre las presuntas conexiones masónicas de los rotarios, responde el padre Julio de la Vega-Hazas. _
*¿Hay conexiones entre el Rotary Club y la masonería?*

Siempre se ha discutido sobre la hipotética vinculación entre el Rotary Club y la masonería. La consulta pregunta si hay “conexiones”, pero este término resulta un tanto ambiguo, pues basta que haya una persona que pertenezca a las dos instituciones para que pueda hablarse de conexión.
Ciertamente, en el nacimiento del Rotary Club, en los Estados Unidos, había masones. Y no es de extrañar, pues una sociedad bastante selecta con un fin social consistente en una filantropía un tanto vaga tenía que resultar atractiva para los masones, que en teoría al menos comparten ese ideal. Siempre ha habido un número significativo de masones entre los rotarios, pero el Rotary Club no es ni ha sido nunca masón.
Se ha repetido mucho que el Rotary Club ha sido creado por la masonería para servirle de campo de reclutamiento. Lo primero no es cierto; lo segundo –que lo utilicen los masones como un terreno para establecer contactos y ganar adhesiones- es en cierto modo inevitable, pero eso no quiere decir que el Club como tal tenga esa finalidad ni que se lo proponga o lo sostenga. Son las circunstancias mismas las que lo propician.
Para un católico, la pertenencia al Rotary Club no presenta reparos. Basta leer el discurso que dedicó Juan Pablo II el 14 de junio de1979 a los integrantes del Rotary International que acudieron a visitarle (fácilmente accesible en internet) para darse cuenta de ello.
¿Y en la práctica? ¿Funcionan de modo parecido o no? Yo diría que depende del lugar; o sea, de quién dirija el Rotary Club local. Si se trata de un masón, lógicamente tenderá a comportarse como tal. Si no lo es, probablemente se comporte de otra forma.


Así, podemos encontrar, en un extremo, clubs rotarios en los que el tono es más bien hostil hacia la Iglesia; y, en el otro extremo, clubs rotarios que *han contribuido a financiar la restauración de templos católicos* (algo que un masón difícilmente haría).

¿Hay conexiones entre el Rotary Club y la masonería?

Bienvenida del Papa S. Juan Pablo II a los rotarios:



> _*DISCURSO DEL SANTO PADRE JUAN PABLO II
> A LOS MIEMBROS DEL "ROTARY INTERNATIONAL"*
> 
> Jueves 14 de junio de 1979_​
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

Papa Francesco rifiuta l'ambascatore libanese designato: è un massone


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Sep 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Bah, tonterías. En plena invasión moronegra e islámica, ¿crees que el protestantismo va a cargar contra probablemente su único aliado estratégico?



Moros y herejes estan en el mismo bando. Trabajan juntos, pareces bobo.


----------



## Papo de luz (21 Sep 2019)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Moros y herejes estan en el mismo bando. Trabajan juntos, pareces bobo.



La iglesia trae moros a España.


----------



## Esflinter (21 Sep 2019)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Moros y herejes estan en el mismo bando. Trabajan juntos, pareces bobo.



Herejes? Que vives, en la puta edad media?


----------



## BGA (21 Sep 2019)

Cuelgo un artículo de RIES (Red Ibeoramericana de estudio de las sectas) en el que matizan una serie de puntos sobre la naturaleza del Rotary Club así como consideraciones a lo largo del tiempo.

Por parte del Iglesia se pide prudencia y se permite a las diócesis la valoración respectiva habida cuenta de que los clubs locales tienen mucha autonomía y dependen en última instancia de sus miembros. De ahí, tal vez, venga el permiso a las Diócesis para que sean los Obispos quienes decidan en cada caso.

Se les acusa de estar en consonancia con el control de natalidad sin especificar de qué modo, si promoviendo el uso de anticonceptivos o la práctica de abortos... En lo que llevo leído no me consta este extremo como si una acusación de brocha gorda que lo daría por supuesto. 

Queda patente pues que Kairós no tiene el menor empacho en denunciar al Papa Francisco como queriendo decir que es el peor Papa posible, pero tampoco le hace ascos a ir llevando el hito del verdadero catolicismo tan atrás como le sea necesario para mantenerse en sus trece.

¿Estamos ante un anti-Francisquista o ante un anti-Vaticano II?. Él prefiere parecer más lo primero pero como digo, no le pesa el ir tan atrás en la historia que le permita acomodar sus acusaciones que en última instancia son contra el Papa Francisco. Si se le acusa de ser miembro de la masonería, tendría que demostrarlo. Acusaciones extraordinarias (para Kairós no lo son por lo que parece a pesar de decirse muyyy católico) requieren pruebas extraordinarias. Lean sus fuentes y no se pierdan tampoco los comentarios. Me pregunto si una persona virtuosa en su Fe Católica tiene tiempo y humor para prodigarse en opiniones tan poco edificantes contra la Cabeza de la Iglesia y por extensión contra todos los católicos que permanecemos fieles a ella.
---------------------------------------

*viernes, 6 de agosto de 2010*

* Iglesia Católica y “Rotary Club” *

*¿Qué ha de saber un católico de los rotarios? Ya hemos escrito recientemente un artículo sobre el particular atendiendo a la demanda de muchas personas pidiendo información a la RIES sobre dicho tema. A pesar de todo lo expresado anteriormente creemos que se hace necesaria una mayor profundización. *

(1) Ni el autor de esta serie de artículos, Vicente Jara, ni la RIES en sí misma, pretenden hacer causa a favor o en contra de “Rotary Club”. Sólo pretendemos, tal y como explicamos en el comienzo del primer artículo, salir al paso de las consultas recibidas sobre este particular en referencia a la actual posición de la Iglesia Católica.

(2) Si bien pensamos que hemos sido claros en nuestras anotaciones en el artículo previo, arriba mencionado en el punto (1), debido a una serie de comentarios publicados como contestación en el debate suscitado por la reproducción de dicho artículo primero, en el medio de información religiosa InfoCatólica, creemos necesario precisar algo más la información allí expuesta.

(3) Agradecemos en primer lugar todos los comentarios sobre el particular expresados en el artículo de InfoCatólica, los cuales han de ayudar al mejor conocimiento en la verdad de “Rotary Club”.

(4) Allí se han citado y ofrecido las obras en contra de “Rotary Club” del padre Felipe Alonso Bárcena S.J., “_Los rotarios. Sus tendencias en el orden social, moral y religioso_” (1929) y de Armando Tonelli, “_La verdad sobre el Rotary Club_” (1946). Indiquemos que otras personalidades del catolicismo como el padre José María Bover S.J. también se alinearon contra dicho Club.

(5) Mencionemos además que durante estos años algunos eclesiásticos no opinaban de igual manera, tomando una posición en sentido contrario, como el sacerdote y rotario Gonzalo Arteche, con sus declaraciones desde “_La Revista Católica_”, órgano oficial de la Provincia Eclesiástica de Chile, y bajo permiso del arzobispo de Santiago de Chile. Hemos de anotar también la réplica que a la obra del padre Bárcena se publicó en estos mismos años, “_Rotary, rotarismo y rotarios. Réplica al padre Felipe Bárcena S.J._” (1929), de José Ros y Güell y Norman J. Cinnamond, o las declaraciones del presidente de Rotary Internacional, I.B. Sutton, ferviente católico, que afirmaba la total desconexión entre masonería y rotarismo.

(6) Fueron varias las acusaciones al “Rotary Club” a finales de los años 20, y en las décadas del 30, 40 y 50 del pasado siglo XX, desde “_L´Osservatore Romano_”, “_Civiltà Cattolica_”, y por parte de episcopados de España, Latinoamérica y otras diócesis del mundo.

(7) La Sagrada Congregación Consistorial (hoy Congregación para los Obispos) daba la nota de “_non expedire_” (no conviene) el 4 de febrero de 1929 a la posibilidad de pertenencia de los sacerdotes a “Rotary Club”.

(8) En el año 1950 y 1951 se prohibía a los sacerdotes inscribirse en “Rotary Club” o estar presentes en las reuniones propias de sus miembros (no así a las reuniones que fueran abiertas a no rotarios), así como pedía a los laicos seguir el canon 648 del Código de Derecho Canónico entonces vigente, que alertaba a desconfiar de las asociaciones secretas condenadas o que estuvieran bajo sospecha y que escapaban a la vigilancia de la Iglesia, dejando a cada obispo el determinar si en su diócesis el Rotary Club podía ser considerado como asociación sospechosa (Santo Oficio en Decreto del 20-diciembre-1950, y “_L´Osservatore Romano_” en fechas 11-enero-1951, y 27-enero-1951).

(9) El 22 de diciembre de 1973 la Sagrada Congregación para la Doctrina de la Fe dejaba a las Conferencias Episcopales la facultad de permitir la inscripción de los sacerdotes al “Rotary Club”, y manteniendo siempre el acuerdo con el actual Código de Derecho Canónico bajo aplicación de los cánones 278.3 para los clérigos y 223.1 para los todos los fieles.

(10) Recogemos además en esta enumeración diversos discursos y alocuciones de los papas Pablo VI (20-marzo-1965) y Juan Pablo II (14-junio-1979, 4-febrero-1984, 25-febrero-1989, 23-junio-1990, 11-marzo-2000, entre otros documentos).

(11) Cualquiera podrá estar más o menos en acuerdo o desacuerdo, ya sea por sus conocimientos propios o ajenos de rotarios, las fuentes que maneje y formación al respecto en cuanto a ellos. De ahí que el criterio de la Iglesia sea de prudencia y discreción, y no es un criterio general sino particular, quedando en manos de los Ordinarios del lugar para los fieles, y de la Conferencia Episcopal para los clérigos en cada lugar y según la situación.

(12) Esta es la posición de la Iglesia Católica en la actualidad, y así la exponemos. Nuestra pretensión no es otra sino ofrecérsela a ustedes tal cuál es, sin valoración alguna por parte nuestra, que no es nuestro cometido. Si la Iglesia Católica cambiara dicha opinión, en el sentido que fuera, nosotros la recogeríamos y así la expondríamos como RIES (Red Iberoamericana de Estudio de las Sectas).

Fuente: Vicente Jara (RIES)

-----------------------------


----------



## BGA (21 Sep 2019)

Claro, todo es Overton y todo nos lleva "indefectiblemente" a sus posiciones. Sabemos que ocurrirá lo profetizado, "pero no sabemos ni el lugar ni la hora". Algunos desean adelantarse a los acontecimientos; a poner la venda antes de tener la herida. Ese "no lo sabemos" ¿no implica fundamentalmente al individuo?. ¿Y qué debe hacer el individuo?. Pues ocuparse de procurar un alma que sea grata a los ojos de Dios. Y estos ataques, que por su malicia, pues incurren en blasfemias y difamaciones sin dar lugar a explicaciones ni mucho menos a solicitar perdón a Dios, que no a nosotros, pero algo debería cambiar en su actitud, no deben dejar espacio a la más elemental experiencia de Esperanza y Amor ¿evidencian una preocupación real sobre el propio alma; sobre el peligro de la condenación?. No. Más bien pareciera estar preocupado por las otras almas que no son la suya en una guerra que a estas alturas es ya todo un despropósito si en verdad vienen de un católico verdadero.

Sus razones tendrá, obvias para muchos después de tanto tiempo, para no posicionarse al respecto de la promesa de Cristo de que Su Iglesia Prevalecerá. Como puede entender cualquiera que lo piense detenidamente se preguntará ¿qué Iglesia quedaría una vez descabezada en un momento en el que las tendencias ideológicas dentro de ella se posicionan corporativamente para dar la estocada final a nuestra unidad teniendo en cuenta que salvo ese frente común no comparten nada al respecto de las "sensibilidades" de la futura Iglesia que los representaría a todos?.

Usted está disparando con "todo" lo que encuentra en su base de datos al respecto. No viene aquí a compartir sus dudas sino a declarar sus condenaciones inasequible al desaliento. Si sobre los rotarios no existe formalmente una posición determinante y contraria por parte de la Iglesia -sea o no de su gusto particular- debería abandonar ese socorro coyuntural que le permite regresar de nuevo al combate sin responder ninguna de las preguntas que le hemos hecho. Si algo bueno tiene el foro, es entre otras cosas aprender a distinguir quienes tienen algo que decir y quienes vienen solo a aleccionar. A poco que se siga a los segundos, con un modus operandi casi calcado, el lector comprenderá mejor que sus intenciones no son exactamente las que anuncian.

Ésto reventará. Es cierto, pero ni usted ni yo sabremos el día ni la hora y no se nos juzgará aceptables por vivir nuestra Fe como pollos sin cabeza... Usted sabrá si su intención conmueve a la esperanza y no a la desazón y al abandono....


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Sep 2019)

Esflinter dijo:


> Herejes? Que vives, en la puta edad media?



Cielo y tierra pasarán pero mis palabras no pasarán.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

Si el papa es masón, es clarísimo de comprender que el experto en masonería Manuel Guerra YA HABRÁ DENUNCIADO AL PAPA FRANCISCO de pertenecer a la masonería.

`Tú, Kairós, que tanta información manejas acerca de la condición masona del papa... seguro que no te cuesta aportarnos un enlace a dichas acusaciones, bien sea en su época como cardenal o posteriormente como papa.

Lo que sí está clarísimo es que don Manuel Guerra SÍ HA DEJADO PATENTE SU CONVENCIMIENTO Y FE EN LA PROMESA DE MATEO, esa que tú estás negando de manera tan flagrante.


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Sep 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> La iglesia trae moros a España.



Cuando sea alzado atraeré a todos.


----------



## Mineroblanco (21 Sep 2019)

Que el AT es palabra de Dios, y está inspirado por Dios, siempre ha sido un dogma de fe en la Iglesia católica.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

el gran experto en masonería Manuel Guerra ha tenido que desvelar la pertenencia del Papa...¿nos muestras dónde y cuándo lo dió a conocer?

gracias, figura!!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

Tengo la rueda del ratón echando fuego. El injurias este ha dicho que el Papa es masón, viendo que ser socio honorifico es algo externo al club ha mutado en que se reune con masones tactica pirotecnica de psicopatas sin rectificar la difamacion, ahora gracias a esta información vemos que ni siquiera es un club masonico. Por no mentar que se olvida por completo que es el Papa quien tiene autoridad sobre el derecho eclesiastico, no el lobito este de garaje con necrosis cerebral psicopatica. No se ven acaso los exorcistas con demonios en la misma habitación, con esto tiene un filón el panchievangelista de marras



BGA dijo:


> *Siempre ha habido un número significativo de masones entre los rotarios, pero el Rotary Club no es ni ha sido nunca masón*
> _A la pregunta de un lector sobre las presuntas conexiones masónicas de los rotarios, responde el padre Julio de la Vega-Hazas. _
> *¿Hay conexiones entre el Rotary Club y la masonería?*
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)




----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

eres tú quien lo ha metido aquí, so tarambaina:

Manuel Guerra: "La Iglesia católica vencerá todos los peligros porque tiene a Jesucristo" - Archidiócesis de Burgos

1- La Iglesia católica vencerá todos los peligros porque tiene a Jesucristo--> reconoce y reafirma la promesa en Mateo.
2- Cita a Francisco, sin mencionar su condición masónica, de la que un experto de ese nivel seguro sería conocedor:



> "Por eso el papa Francisco nos llama a salir a las periferias; tenemos que impregnar el ambiente que nos rodea o estamos perdidos"



Has de ser consciente de que en tu malicia ESTÁS METIENDO EN UN BRETE A DON MANUEL GUERRA.

Rectifica, so sinver!!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

Lutero le ha dicho al injuriador de marras que el Santo Pater se merece toda difamación injustificada, no tiene que arrepentirse ni nada, es el anticristo y se lo merece por no ser iconoclasta, porque la Virgen era solo una mujer, ni sola fideuá gñe, el anticristo pues. la salvacion esta en exclusiva en su garaje.



Bernaldo dijo:


> el gran experto en masonería Manuel Guerra ha tenido que desvelar la pertenencia del Papa...¿nos muestras dónde y cuándo lo dió a conocer?
> 
> gracias, figura!!!


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lutero le ha dicho al injuriador de marras que el Santo Pater se merece toda difamación injustificada, no tiene que arrepentirse ni nada, es el anticristo y se lo merece por no ser iconoclasta, porque la Virgen era solo una mujer, ni sola fideuá gñe, el anticristo pues. la salvacion esta en exclusiva en su garaje.



ya has visto, Ariki, el lobo este... a cuántas ovejas habrá despellejado para travestirse como una de ellas? ha sido tirar de la lana y salir el canis lupus.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Sep 2019)

cantamañanas, acusas a Guerra de encubrir a un papa masón y tras esconder la mano sales por peteneras:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Sep 2019)

el azufre le cabalga por las venas y no va a dejar de difamar. Lo fundamental aqui es descubrir al personaje para que todos vean como llama mason al papa para injuriarlo y despues cuando se demuestra lo falaz de sus pruebas, en lugar de retractarse como una persona con fondo moral, emplea otra difamación como un fuego de artificio para despistar la atención de la injuria primera que ha realizado, como un psicopata. Es un buen acumulo de bazofia. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> ya has visto, Ariki, el lobo este... a cuántas ovejas habrá despellejado para travestirse como una de ellas? ha sido tirar de la lana y salir el canis lupus.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el azufre le cabalga por las venas y no va a dejar de difamar. Lo fundamental aqui es descubrir al personaje para que todos vean como llama mason al papa para injuriarlo y despues cuando se demuestra lo falaz de sus pruebas, en lugar de retractarse como una persona con fondo moral, emplea otra difamación como un fuego de artificio para despistar la atención de la injuria primera que ha realizado, como un psicopata. Es un buen acumulo de bazofia.



no hace nada nuevo, vas a la hinternec, buscas el nombre de alguno de los papas anteriores, metes las palabras herejía, hereje o apóstata... y tienes toda una retahila de latinquíns con su baraja de citas acusando al papa X, algunos de ellos dándoselas de católicos.

no pongo ninguno por vergüenza ajena, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Sep 2019)

Normal que los garajes esten vacios, con gentuza como @Kairós que lleva encima el pack completo de psicopata aquello debe de ser el terror, no encuestras el Sagrado Corazón de Jesus ni por asomo. Al lobo ahuyando entre vapores de azufre y a las ovejas temblando por las acusaciones del impostor. 

Salgan de los garajes los hermanos perdidos, dejad a los lobos en sus sepulcros blanqueados, muchos de vosotros estais alli por tradición familiar pero habeis de superaros, volved a la Iglesia donde reside el Sagrado Corazón de Jesus.



Bernaldo dijo:


> no hace nada nuevo, vas a la hinternec, buscas el nombre de alguno de los papas anteriores, metes las palabras herejía, hereje o apóstata... y tienes toda una retahila de latinquíns con su baraja de citas acusando al papa X, algunos de ellos dándoselas de católicos.
> 
> no pongo ninguno por vergüenza ajena, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## BGA (22 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no hace nada nuevo, vas a la hinternec, buscas el nombre de alguno de los papas anteriores, metes las palabras herejía, hereje o apóstata... y tienes toda una retahila de latinquíns con su baraja de citas acusando al papa X, algunos de ellos dándoselas de católicos.
> 
> no pongo ninguno por vergüenza ajena, pero es lo que hay.



Así es. Buscas alguna referencia con las palabras clave y todo se vuelve agresivo.

De hecho, buscando respuestas me encontré con el famoso vídeo en el que los cardenales alemanes negaban el saludo al Papa Benedicto XVI, que visto así sin más, se le caía a uno el alma a los pies o montaba en cólera. No podía ser que una persona tan mayor y venerable, tan humilde según se ve en su gesto, fuera así de despreciada. Ese ese el "sentir" de toda la prensa y así lo comimos y rumiamos muchos. Pero mira por dónde me encuentro con una explicación racional y razonable que nada tiene que ver con lo que se ve si previamente se ha condicionado a quien lo ve con un titular aparente: "Los Obispos Alemanes en contra del Papa Benedicto XVI". 

Un mundo que ya funciona a golpe de titular, de tuit, de imagen ,"sola imagen" como complemento moderno a esa soledades de los protestantes minimalistas, está en el cauce adecuado para recibir en escasos bites profundas comunicaciones.... Y falsas, pues le mentira es corta de palabras aunque también de patas y largas deben ser ambas para que reluzca por su mérito esa verdad que tanto nos impacienta que no nos importa mucho que no engañen un poco... ni que del poco al mucho nos sigan engañando si la mentira es dulce y la verdad amarga...

No existió falta de respeto de Obispos alemanes al Papa, explica vocero Vaticano


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Sep 2019)

Tendría narices que algunos tradicionalistas de linaje, en su despiste, estén dejándose extranjerizar a través de falsos rigorismos incidentes desde el ambiente protestantizante USano y ser manipulados para ejercer de tristes mamporreros de tipos de la calaña del borrachín Bannon y su conato de semillero alt right en Italia, en comandita con falsarios de dentro de la misma Iglesia.

Creí que estarían mejor vacunados que el católico medio contra semejante enfermedad.

Cuidadito con coqueteos con predeterminismos raros, rollitos en plan pueblo elegido o minoría selecta ... que nos salimos del redil...

Ariki y BGA han escrito aquí perlas, recapacitad, releedlas.

Tenemos el papa que Dios ha querido, no comentáis la osadía de rebelaros contra ese hecho. Eso no le impide cometer errores lo mismo que a sus predecesores pero eso no justifica la malicia e inquina desde gente que se dice católica.

Algunos serán protestantes camuflados, sí, pero parece claro que hay católicos infectados por los enredos del Calumniador, por culpa de una labor de años de propaganda desde medios con afán destructivo, con técnicas que recuerdan mucho a las de las sectas evangélicas y las del leyendanegrismo histórico--> ELLOS SEMEJAN SER LOS INFILTRADOS!!!

(de hecho hay entre ellos "surferos" de las religiones con un cacao tal que ya no deben de saber ni por dónde andan, quizás por eso se agarren el supuesto "rigorismo" estético y litúrgico).


----------



## Papo de luz (22 Sep 2019)

Pues yo veo bien el sacerdocio femenino. Jesús no dijo en ningún sitio que las mujeres no pudieran ser sacerdotes. Es curioso que el catolicismo y la masonería estén unidos por esa oposición a admitir mujeres en las jerarquías...


----------



## BGA (22 Sep 2019)

El pueblo de Dios es un "rebaño". Este concepto ha sido muy ridiculizado azuzando a las ovejas a ser ellas mismas pastores de su propia lana, o pastores alternativos u ovejas perdidas... El "pueblo" es menos que la suma de las partes. Es lento como el más lento, torpe como el más torpe. Ese "misterio" del comportamiento gregario, tan necesario para la propia supervivencia individual, ha sido el campo de batalla de las ovejas que se vieron mejores y más ambiciosas en la idea de que, a pesar de todo, ellos, aislados del conjunto, no conseguirían nada. Entonces intrigan tratando de convencer a todas las ovejas que ellas también "pueden"; que es el pastor quien las ha convencido de sus capacidades limitadas y cuando al fin consigue despertar en muchas ese interés por verse fuera del rebaño y realizarse en su individualismo sagrado, formarán un nuevo rebaño a la espera de un nuevo pastor...

Se tu mismo. Te lo mereces. Piensa por ti mismo. Eres más grande que lo que te imaginas. No seas como el rebaño. Te lo mereces.... ¿Cuántos entre vosotros creéis que estos halagos superarían una reflexión profunda y sincera?. 

"Ellos" no quieren para ti nada de éso. Solo quieren crear una brecha entre tu y los demás alimentando el desequilibrio necesario que debe existir en cualquier sociedad civilizada: tu y los otros... La "idea" que se persigue es "tu" y millones de otros "tu", cada cual por su lado, sin una alternativa capaz de "transcender" solidariamente tus soledades. Gotas de lluvia aisladas sometidas al calor de sol y al viento.

Ser católico implica una doble adscripción: tu espíritu, tu pueblo. Cristo te habla a "ti" y habla sin solución de continuidad al pueblo. No hay un yo aislado y temeroso que teme a los demás. Hay un tu "y" los demás. Católico quiere decir "universal"; Ley Natural que rige todos los destinos y circunstancias, toda individualidad y grupo. Católico sustituye la dialéctica del "o" por la realidad natural del "y". No soy yo "o" los otros, somos yo "y" nosotros. Nosotros "y" yo. Trata de una doble aceptación del grupo hacia el individuo y del individuo al grupo.

Pero el grupo, cuando domina sin pensar en lo concreto, por ejemplo en cada "yo", se convierte en una tiranía. Y cuando el "yo" pierde contacto con el grupo porque "se siente" distinto, superior, rechaza someterse a un grupo que no le corresponde. La guerra eterna ha comenzado.

Para que el grupo no se convierta en una tiranía necesita un "buen pastor" capaz de dejarlo todo a buen recaudo por ir en busca de la oveja perdida. "Ese" Pastor tiene ojos para las dos realidades de nuestra naturaleza, pues ambas se necesitan como el espíritu necesita de la carne para estar en este mundo, para expresarse, como la carne necesita del espíritu para transcender su propia naturaleza animal y condicionada... Si ser "hombre" es espíritu y carne, ser humanidad es ser yo "y" nosotros. Tal vez nuestra consciencia individual sería equiparable al espíritu que contiene el "cuerpo" social, sin el cual el espíritu languidece, acaba mudo y se pierde... Trata de algo así como de una simbiosis perfecta que tiende al caos por nuestras imperfecciones particulares por lo cual necesitamos un "guía", un "buen" pastor que sabes te quiere completamente a ti como quiere a cada partícula del conjunto social, del rebaño...Si pensamos que el peor de entre nosotros es también una oveja querida del Pastor y viéramos que no se siente a gusto ni alardea por ser tan malo, tal vez el mandato de quererlo como a nosotros mismos tomara cuerpo en nosotros de manera cabal, más allá de cumplir con el mandato. 

Si se paran a pensar porqué el mundo cada día es peor lugar para vivir las necesidades del cuerpo y las profundidades del alma, tal vez encuentren alguna explicación en ese "o" que marca fronteras de miedo y desconfianza. "O" tiene una forma cerrada, tendente a rodar sin voluntad propia. "Y" es un receptáculo anclado en la realidad, que es la Creación de Dios.

No es tan difícil si prestamos atención filtrar cuanto se nos dice. Para ello es necesario y suficiente tener Fe, que también es la esperanza en la Verdad. Toda división, por justificada que parezca, pone un "O", condicional, de compromiso serio, de obediencia a "otra" jerarquía. El "Y" es el lugar donde todo se encuentra y discute a la luz de la Confianza. Nadie que diga tener Fe y vive en la Desconfianza puede tener verdadera Fe. Ella abre el corazón a la Esperanza en un Padre que no abandona a sus hijos. Nos pide a todos según nuestra capacidad que reconoce en la Lealtad el agua que la riega...

Disculpen la digresión pero tiene mucho que ver con le hilo.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Sep 2019)

bueno, qué? entonces no nos vas a mostrar dónde el mayor experto en masonería señala a Francisco?

o resulta que a él se le ha pasado "el detallito" pero resulta que tú sabes más que él al respecto?











Spoiler: K Kairós escurriendo el bulto


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Sep 2019)

Hay que tener en cuenta que los garajes protestantes son como el perro del hortelano, que ni comen ni dejan comer. Viven en la desolación y quieren hacer consuelo de que la Iglesia es el anticristo, por eso @Kairós a podido traer toda esta bazofia infamante de carrerilla y quemarnos aqui la rueda del ratón con un minimo esfuerzo, porque es el catecismo hereje que ha respirado siempre. Evidentemente se ha tenido que morder la lengua con la iconoclastia y que la virgen es solo una mujer pese a Apocalipsis 12 ect. Es sus lonjas aprieta el azufre, pero el Papa se reune con pecadores ergo bendice el pecado como la mitica historia de los fariseos en tiempos de Jesus y la conciencia tranquila pero los garajes vacios.


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (23 Sep 2019)

Afortunadamente aún hay sacerdotes no masones y valientes, entienden perfectamente lo que está pasando, es un auténtico privilegio encontrarles, su apoyo es providencial siempre. La masonería (incluida en cierto sector dentro de la Iglesia) intentará confundir, echar las culpas sobre personas que van en busca de apoyo porque les han visto. Pueden incluso hablar de obsesión, pero al pedir ayuda no la darán 

Entonces es cuestión de abandonarse en las manos de Dios y pedir a su Madre protección y ayuda. 

Estar en una Iglesia ante el Santísimo que previamente ha Consagrado un sacerdote no masón y para colmo exorcista, es lo mas tranquilizador que puede existir. Una sencilla explicación de cómo defenderse del maligno que ya no tendrá poder para dominar las emociones, ni siguiera las "pulsiones" carnales.  

También hablará del perdón, hay que perdonar siempre, sabiendo el daño que satanás hace a través de otros






Buenos días.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Sep 2019)

tenemos un cardenal que dice sin empacho que la Iglesia puede caer... así que por qué K Kairós no iba a cacarear lo mismo:


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Sep 2019)

ya nos has dejado claro que con Brandmüller no crees en la infalibilidad de la afirmación en las Sagradas Escrituras de QUE LA IGLESIA PREVALECERÁ...

quiénes están soltando herejías aquí?


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Sep 2019)

culebreas para no reconocerlo abiertamente, está claro...

Ariki te ha desactivado con gran habilidad.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Sep 2019)

culebreas mucho más, de hecho estás negando las Santas Escrituras, donde quedó escrito que la Iglesia prevalecería.

Pero si grave es lo tuyo más lo es en boca del cardenal Brandmüller.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Sep 2019)

así puedes tirarte hilo tras hilo, colocando citas... especialemente cuando quede patente las herejías en las que estás empecinado, una de las principales en la que niegas QUE LA IGLESIA PREVALECERÁ.

eres un cismático, deja de anegar el hilo y rectifica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Sep 2019)

Otra argumento solido y sin fisuras,
En tu caso no hay que esperar ninguna apostasia futura dado que ya estas en ella contra Mateo 16:18.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Sep 2019)

Por cierto si una aparición está contra Mateo 16:18, alli no se ha mostrado nada que provenga de los Cielos. Tiene más autoridad Mateo 16:18 que lo que diga vio o dejo de ver el que sea que pasaba por alli.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Sep 2019)

Sigue con la tactica de primero emitir el juicio falazmente y despues emplear lo que dicen este y aquel sobre lo que significa el delito que el hejere atribuye falazmente a la Iglesia. Es una tactica de psicopatas o en todo caso personas con el cerebro necrosado. Podria llenar el hilo de citas sobre los herejes pero ser del primer mundo me lo impide.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Sep 2019)

aquí el único que está negando una promesa central en las Sagradas Escrituras eres tú, ella es... que la Iglesia prevalecerá.

a continuación te dedicas a nosequé...


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Sep 2019)

desde luego mi capacidad para detectar sinvergüenzas es muy superior a tu pretendido don para detectar los tiempos fijados por Dios Padre, que pretende elevarse nada menos que por encima de la jerarquía de la Iglesia... no habrá habido década en la historia en que no haya habido un tonto o un iluminado que aseguraba estar en esa certeza como lector extraordinario de los signos de los tiempos.


bueno, no, tú no entrarías en ninguna de esas dos categorías, sino en la de cantamañanas.



PD: dedícate mejor a payasadas, este tema es demasiado serio como para que andes enredando en él.


----------



## BGA (23 Sep 2019)

Veamos esos contextos...



> Hoy el Evangelio, la Tradición, la Fe católica están siendo profanados desde dentro de la propia Iglesia. Hasta los ciegos lo ven si son capaces de oír. Hasta los sordos lo oyen si son capaces de ver. Y hasta el más pequeño que tenga un mínimo de sentido de la fe oye, ve y se espanta si ama a Dios y su Iglesia.



Populismo es estado puro que infiere que todos los creyentes tienen capacidad para discernir según un "sentido" de la Fe. No oye, ve ni se espanta la gente de "base", luego no serán los "pequeños" quienes disciernan sino los pequeños impostores en su campaña para hacer ver y oír... ¿Que ver y oír?. Pues lo que proponen los ultrafieles a la Iglesia que no obstante desarrollan la campaña más despiadada contra su actual Cabeza.



> Es tiempo de Resistencia, de empuñar las armas espirituales que Dios ofrece a sus fieles. Sobre todo es tiempo de decidir a quién servir.



He aquí la revolución espiritual. ¿Quién la guía?. ¿A quién mirar?. ¿Existirá algo como un centro de referencia concreto una vez hubieran derivado al actual Papa, o serán ya los cardenales rebeldes los que imponga algún criterio para el nuevo Concilio que evite los "errores" del Espíritu Santo. 



> ¿Serviréis a los profetas del modernismo o formaréis parte del remanente fiel, de la manada pequeña que da testimonio de la Tradición? ¿Defenderéis la fe entregada de una vez para siempre a los santos o callaréis como perros mudos? ¿de verdad pensáis que podréis esconderos y no tomar parte?



Esta arenga parece ya militar, revolucionaria, nada católica. Protestante en todos los sentidos.



> ¿Y tú? ¿con quién vas a estar?



Yo, lo que diga el Papa, Jefe de nuestra Iglesia, seguido por cientos de millones que confían en él. 



> Sé valiente. El Señor está contigo:



Quien evita la crítica constructiva y se dedica a demoler de un modo tan pertinaz en contra de la estabilidad de la Iglesia fundada por Cristo, no puede contar con la participación activa y eficiente del Señor. 

Católicos sinceros. Recen por la Iglesia y por el Papa. Es lo único al respecto que puede ser demandado en el Día del Juicio. Por ahí fuera gritan y pelean tiburones y dragones de todo pelo y condición que apelan a las más altas instancias en el vil empeño de preservas sus privilegios, el mayor de los cuales debe ser que Dios está con ellos. Ya no está con todos ni siquiera con los que vamos a Misa pidiendo por la Iglesia y por el Papa.

Recomiendo encarecidamente lean el proceso de conversión del tal Bustamente. Un recién llegado debería ser humilde y confiado en que Cristo no abandonará a Su Iglesia. Tiene tanto que vivir en su regreso a casa que todo esta actividad frenética no puede augurar nada bueno.

Es cierto que la Iglesia está infiltrada. En su capacidad. Bustamante es un de esos infiltrados que se dice Católico pero no le empacha llamar hereje al Papa. ¿Ustedes lo entienden?. 

Lobos que visten piel de oveja, solo pretenden infiltrarse en el Rebaño.


----------



## BGA (23 Sep 2019)

https://www.bibliacatolica.com.br/es/la-biblia-de-jerusalen/i-tesalonicenses/5/?utm_source=bibliacatolica&utm_medium=share_text&utm_campaign=copy_and_paste

Estamos atentos, incluso a los cantos de sirena...



> "Sed sobrios y velad. Vuestro adversario, el Diablo, ronda como león rugiente, buscando a quién devorar."
> I Pedro, 5



https://www.bibliacatolica.com.br/es/la-biblia-de-jerusalen/i-pedro/5/?utm_source=bibliacatolica&utm_medium=share_text&utm_campaign=copy_and_paste

Efectivamente, ladran y rugen. No es ni el Papa ni los fieles quienes ladran y rugen.



> "Vosotros, pues, queridos, estando ya advertidos, vivid alerta, no sea que, arrastrados por el error de esos disolutos, os veáis derribados de vuestra firme postura."
> II Pedro, 3



https://www.bibliacatolica.com.br/es/la-biblia-de-jerusalen/ii-pedro/3/?utm_source=bibliacatolica&utm_medium=share_text&utm_campaign=copy_and_paste

Quien rompe, divide, pone en alerta falsa por sus medios y se opone al al Cabeza de la Iglesia, son los disolutos, los disolventes, los desoladores.



> "Cuando digan: «Paz y seguridad», entonces mismo, de repente, vendrá sobre ellos la ruina, como los dolores de parto a la que está encinta; y no escaparán."
> I Tesalonicenses, 5



https://www.bibliacatolica.com.br/es/la-biblia-de-jerusalen/i-tesalonicenses/5/?utm_source=bibliacatolica&utm_medium=share_text&utm_campaign=copy_and_paste

No si la paz buscada es la que Cristo nos enseña. Algunos preferís la guerra "espiritual" que es un modo grotesco de remover espíritus a favor de una guerra en la que no estáis con la Paz Cristiana.



> Venga y ahora el refrenaro español:
> _Hombre prevenido vale por dos_





Otro: "no por mucho madrugar, amanece más temprano". Le queda como un guante.



> Ah que usted es francisquista, cierto:



Ah, es usted uno de esos que lanzarían las primera piedra... O ni eso. Ya engatusará a unos cuantos que la tiren por usted.



>



Efectivamente, qué perdida de tiempo poniendo palos a las ruedas a sabiendas de que no seréis capaces de hablarnos del "día después".


----------



## BGA (23 Sep 2019)

Rompe y divide quien difunde y somete a escrutinio público asuntos internos de la Iglesia como si fueran propaganda política destinada a satisfacer a los convencidos y buscando la desconfianza y enemistad de los contrarios. Si la Iglesia fuera una república se podrían entender sus tomas de posición, pero es jerárquica y nada puede hacer el pueblo contra su cabeza a menos que sea impulsada hacia una Revolución que por sí, va en contra de todo los establecido acerca del Trono de Pedro. 

Ustedes están alimentando la idea "democrática" de que un Papa puede ser cesado si se crea la suficiente presión en su contra. Sabemos del interés de los más ricos católicos y protestantes de USA en callar la voz que debería ser la de su propia conciencia. Sabemos ya muchas cosas y las sabemos gracias a ustedes en buena medida. Quién busca jalear, enervar, crear desconcierto y desconfianza, se rigen por lo suyo por mucho que ponga a Dios por testigo.

Hablar de Dios para recordar que debemos desconfiar, de estar alerta como si "nada" hubiera ya en la Iglesia que mereciera nuestra confianza, es usar el nombre de Dios en vano en su peor y más característica visión de los "iluminados": que Dios les ha prescrito ser ellos mismos la "verdadera voz de la Iglesia".

No confían en el poder de la oración, único recurso al alcance todos los cristianos que aman a la Iglesia Católica y buscan salir de estos momentos peligrosos. Y como no confían, actúan y lo hacen fuera del rigor del buen cristiano: paciente y confiado. Son rigoristas falsarios que tanto piden el escrupuloso cumplimiento de la Ley, que la olvidan completamente para sí mismos. 

Ni humildad ni caridad. Es usted un hipócrita.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Sep 2019)

viendo toda la sarta de manipulaciones y tergiversaciones que has vomitado en el hilo, evidentemente queda en cuarentena cualquier tipo de interpretación que hagas sobre las palabras del papa.


----------



## Cuncas (24 Sep 2019)

Esto lo están leyendo cientos de personas y mientras se ve como Kairós argumenta con links, citas, razonamientos, vídeos, fotografías, etc... sólo se ve después a un trastornado repitiendo la cita de San Mateo (ya deben ir mil veces que la repite como si nunca le hubieran contestado) y hablando de paranoias de garajes, a un corto de mente incapaz de rebatir lógicamente nada de lo que dice Kairós ofreciendo pruebas RIDÍCULAS para finalmente , en vista de su impotencia, delegar en el tarado mental de Arikimau para que le haga el trabajo sucio de defender lo indefendible en vista de que su nivel intelectual no da para más, y finalmente a un escritor frustrado que necesita 10000 caracteres para decir lo que otros dicen en una frase pero que tampoco aporta absolutamente nada sino que se queda en lo mismo de los dos anteriores, darse palmaditas en la espalda los unos a los otros como si eso les fuera dar la razón algún día.

Cuando Kairós pilla una y otra vez por los huevos al trío de mongolitos, éstos se dedican a escaparse por un rendija sin contestar o sin aportar ningún razonamiento válido para rebatirlo. Se dedican a repetir una y mil veces lo mismo sin pararse siquiera a leer. Arikimau, bernaldina, bga. debería daros vergüenza a vosotros, porque vergüenza ajena ya dais y bastante. No tenéis fondo intelectual para rebatir nada lógicamente de lo que aporta Kairós y el hecho de daros la razón entre vosotros lo único que hace es evidenciar que tenéis tara profunda.


----------



## Cuncas (24 Sep 2019)

Ni dibujándoselo. Ninguno de los tres es capaz de dar explicación a la HEREJÍA que dice Francisco en ese vídeo; pero, lejos de reconocerlo, siguen con su tontería pensando que así salvan su honor de alguna manera. Dan pena. No se dan cuenta del ridículo que hacen de cara a la galería.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Mateo 16:18 no tiene nada de modernista, de hecho es anterior a la Ultima Cena.

Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro,y sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella. 

Vemos que los herejes de garaje sí estan autorizados para reflexionar acerca de lo que diijo realmente jesus, dado que derogan esta sentencia. Nuevamente no tienen que ir muy lejes para encontrar un apestoso hereje,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Monte de los Olivos, Jesus asimila el trago amargo de la crucifixión, 

LUCAS 22:42 «Padre, si quieres, no me hagas beber este trago amargo; pero no se cumpla mi voluntad, sino la tuya». 43 Entonces se le apareció un ángel del cielo para fortalecerlo. 44 Pero, como estaba angustiado, se puso a orar con más fervor, y su sudor era como gotas de sangre que caían a tierra.[c]

Se entiende meridiano la frustración de que la unica via de culminar la Buena Nueva sea el SACRIFICIO del hijo, que toda otra opción haya fracasado ante el hombre impio. La Pasión de Cristo no son unas vacaciones, y el Papa se une al sufrimiento de Jesucristo. Evidentementemil veces ha tratado Dios de enmendar al hombre antes de su sacrificio, mas no se ha podido.

MATEO 23:34 Por tanto, he aquí yo os envío profetas y sabios y escribas; y de ellos, a unos mataréis y crucificaréis, y a otros azotaréis en vuestras sinagogas, y perseguiréis de ciudad en ciudad;

Meridiano


[/b]


----------



## BGA (24 Sep 2019)

Un tal Lutero llegó al convencimiento de que Dios se habría equivocado dándonos la Libertad, pero como Dios no puede equivocarse y nada que hagamos puede alterar su plan, el razonamiento "simple" es que en realidad no somos libres y por tanto podemos pecar con tanta pasión como pasión pongamos en nuestra Fe...

Cuando Dios nos otorga la condición de Libres, asume que muchos malversarán ese don de la Libertad. Si Dios, que es infinito amor nos concede por ello la libertad total, sabe que como Padre "fracasará" con muchos que se perderán para siempre. No fracasa en sentido estricto porque la responsabilidad es nuestra, pero quien dio la vida por nosotros, ha de sentir que esa segunda creación que es el cristianismo ha vuelto a fracasar. Solo los dioses lejanos, fríos, indolentes... no sentirán nunca ninguna contrariedad ni pesar por lo que hagan sus criaturas.

Cristo conmueve a los humildes como irrita a los soberbios. Ustedes no están conmovidos por lo que está pasando sino tan irritados que unen la suya a al irritación general. Más claro el agua.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Más pruebas de que es un hereje protestonto, todo sucede por voluntad de Dios asi que todo es un Exito, el diluvio universal fue un exitazo, incluso la Crucifixión, en el protestantismo no existe el libre albedrio. Es cuando el hombre tiene lobre albedrio, que es un ser autonomo y alli hacen falta intentos de un tipo o de otro para enmendarlo, no todos coronados por el exito de la conversión.



BGA dijo:


> Un tal Lutero llegó al convencimiento de que Dios se habría equivocado dándonos la Libertad, pero como Dios no puede equivocarse y nada que hagamos puede alterar su plan, el razonamiento "simple" es que en realidad no somos libres y por tanto podemos pecar con tanta pasión como pasión pongamos en nuestra Fe...
> 
> Cuando Dios nos otorga la condición de Libres, asume que muchos malversarán ese don de la Libertad. Si Dios, que es infinito amor nos concede por ello la libertad total, sabe que como Padre "fracasará" con muchos que se perderán para siempre. No fracasa en sentido estricto porque la responsabilidad es nuestra, pero quien dio la vida por nosotros, ha de sentir que esa segunda creación que es el cristianismo ha vuelto a fracasar. Solo los dioses lejanos, fríos, indolentes... no sentirán nunca ninguna contrariedad ni pesar por lo que hagan sus criaturas.
> 
> Cristo conmueve a los humildes como irrita a los soberbios. Ustedes no están conmovidos por lo que está pasando sino tan irritados que unen la suya a al irritación general. Más claro el agua.


----------



## BGA (24 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Más pruebas de que es un hereje protestonto, todo sucede por voluntad de Dios asi que todo es un Exito, el diluvio universal fue un exitazo, incluso la Crucifixión, en el protestantismo no existe el libre albedrio. Es cuando el hombre tiene lobre albedrio, que es un ser autonomo y alli hacen falta intentos de un tipo o de otro para enmendarlo, no todos coronados por el exito de la conversión.



"Ellos "estudian la Biblia...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Son los fariseos de ahora, una manga de hipocritas, por un lado le critican a un Cardenal por decir que hay que repensar lo que dijo Jesus pero ellos se permiten el lujo no de repensar sino de derogar Mateo 16:18. 

Evidentemente sino se entiende la frustración en el monte de lo olivos de que terminara siendo crucificado por el Hombre pese a la difusion de su Evangelio, ni se compadece del Sufrimiento de Cristo, no pueden entenderse las palabras del Papa.



BGA dijo:


> "Ellos "estudian la Biblia...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Es como cuando un medico debe de tomar una medida drastica, como amputar una pierda cuando el resto de medidas han fracasado.
El medico no va de buenas a primeras a hacer una amputación, antes trata de emplear otras formulas y sie stas fracasan encontes pues eso.


----------



## BGA (24 Sep 2019)

Tengo la impresión de que no se entiende bien los que significa ser humilde. La humildad -se asume- es cosa de quien no puede ser otra cosa. Así, será humilde el débil, el pobre, el fracasado... porque ser vanidoso, siendo todas esas cosas, añadirían aún mas mala suerte a su mala suerte. Si todos queremos ser más ricos, más inteligentes y tener más o mucho más éxito, por fuerza ser humilde consistirá en investir de dignidad todas las incapacidades.

Toda la teoría del rico por gracia de Dios, que reconoce así mismo que la pobreza también es un dictado de Dios para el pobre, y ese "meme" estúpido de la supervivencia del más fuerte que justifica este sistema depredador, están detrás de que no se entienda el concepto de humildad que se nos requiere como vía de salvación. 

Quien busca la verdad piensa pero no discierne, pues el discernimiento consiste en "esperar" a la Verdad, y de nada serviría esperarla sin la humildad que nos obligue a escucharla con suma atención cuando llegue. La cuestión es además, tener la fe y la confianza de que esa Verdad que se espera no viene de cualquier parte, sino de la fuente verdadera... 

La humildad, cuando no es un fingimiento, es apertura, escucha, contemplación y pensamiento. Mil vidas que viviéramos y no sabríamos nada más, ni nada menos, que estamos en la Verdad que siempre nos desborda. 

Con la humildad verdadera aceptamos y nos duelen nuestros errores, que es el paso previo y necesario para el perdón. Con el perdón recobramos un poco de nuestra inocencia, que es lo que busca el hombre de todos los tiempos. No hay felicidad más profunda que recuperar en algún punto nuestra inocencia. La humildad es suelo del camino hacia el cielo.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Tengo la impresión de que no se entiende bien los que significa ser humilde. La humildad -se asume- es cosa de quien no puede ser otra cosa. Así, será humilde el débil, el pobre, el fracasado... porque ser vanidoso, siendo todas esas cosas, añadirían aún mas mala suerte a su mala suerte. Si todos queremos ser más ricos, más inteligentes y tener más o mucho más éxito, por fuerza ser humilde consistirá en investir de dignidad todas las incapacidades.
> 
> Toda la teoría del rico por gracia de Dios, que reconoce así mismo que la pobreza también es un dictado de Dios para el pobre, y ese "meme" estúpido de la supervivencia del más fuerte que justifica este sistema depredador, están detrás de que no se entienda el concepto de humildad que se nos requiere como vía de salvación.
> 
> ...



esa acepción del darwinismo animalesco a las personas sería -contradictoriamente- el ponerse la soga en el cuello propio que confirmaría la regla, es decir, tendrías seres humanos aceptando el suicidio futuro -quizás no tan lejano como cree- porque siente o ve que en el momento "t" él es uno de los "supervivientes"... cuando lo cierto -y el sistema de capitalismo salvaje en que vivimos nos lo demuestra- es que en menos tiempo del que creemos la lógica de "los más productivos", "los supervivientes/superiores/soberbios" terminaría con la mayor parte del planeta, si nos atenemos a cuestiones productivas... pero es que me da igual si nos atenemos a otras, aquí cada cual se monta su película y criterio para montarse su campana de Gauss completamente cuadriculada.

y creo que la no comprensión de la famosa campana de Gauss da lugar a barbaridades de este tipo, parece que hasta la fecha la Iglesia Católica es de los pocos "colectivos" que tienen claro esto.

cuando lo de los famosos supercomputadores cuánticos sea una realidad, alguno de los que van de flipaos soberbios neomalthusianos igual acaban cagándose en las patas...

Processador quântico do Google conseguiu calcular em minutos o que os supercomputadores levam hoje 10 mil anos


no se trata de parar la ciencia sino de pensar los auténticos fines que se persiguen y se asumen en la Humanidad y desde la humanidad... ahí, como siempre, la gran respuesta solo la puede ofrecer la Iglesia Católica amparada por el Espíritu Santo.

(para los que lo del Espíritu santo les parece una paparrucha... ateocatólicos, etc, quédense con el bagaje intelectual, filosófico, racional de dicha Institución)

Gothaus, que te quede claro, si nosotros no lo vemos lo verá alguno de nuestra descendencia directa... solo tienes que tomar como referencia el agro, donde hoy solo cuatro gatos llevan los terrenos y el ganado que antes llevaban 20 veces más vecinos. El resto se ha ido a las capitales y hacen otros trabajos. Qué crees que va a pasar cuando toda esa gente también "sobre" en la producción y solo una minoría selecta de técnicos sea necesaria para llevar un sistema productivo brutal a nivel planetario? Aplicamos tu principio y "nos dejamos eliminar"? Bajo qué argumentos ahora?

No hé hi mepplico... que asumir ciertas ideas serían las profecías autocumplidas del darwinismo, sería el perfecto ejemplo del becerro que va directo al matadero y pone el cuello amablemente.


----------



## BGA (24 Sep 2019)

Buen vídeo Kairós. ¿Bajo qué "iluminación" pretende que es un alegato "concreto" en contra de Francisco?.

El cardenal Burke está hablando de "Nueva evangelización", frase que tomada del Papa Francisco a muchos ya los pondría a temblar pues no verían otro mensaje que la transformación de la Evangelización Tradicional. ¿Por qué "nueva"? si todo cuanto se hizo ya sería suficiente.

_"Aún cuando los primeros discípulos se enfrentaron a un mundo pagano que ni siquiera había oído hablar de Cristo, así también nos enfrentamos a una cultura que se olvida de Dios y es hostil a su Ley escrita sobre "todo corazón humano"._

Habla después de que el "programa" ya existe y que están en el Evangelio y la Tradición viva. ¿Viva en un congelador a la espera de mejores tiempos?. ¿Viva gracias a asistencias paliativas?. Por viva se puede entender que efectivamente "vive" por su propio mérito sin el auxilio de los hombres aportándolos en cada momento la luz de su verdad. Si la verdad de los primeros discípulos era la de un mundo fundamentalmente creyente en la existencia de algún dios, por errónea que fuera estaba poniendo de manifiesto esa Ley escrita sobre todo corazón humano. Si durante la primera evangelización podemos apreciar una ventaja sobre el "tiempo" actual, es que era verdaderamente una Noticia Nueva; un encuentro de muchas almas con la Verdad que estuvieron dispuestos a escuchar y seguir. Por contra, nuestro "tiempo" viene de vuelta de todo eso. Considera que todo rastro o efecto retardado de la fe religiosa es un simple reflejo del pensamiento mágico de un hombre miedoso incapaz de hacer frente a la "realidad", Y por si fuera poco, en dos mil años el mal ejemplo de tantos ha servido y sigue sirviendo de coartada para justificarse en su desprecio hacia Dios. La noticia de una nueva Fe, se ha convertido en la noticia de que no necesitamos ya nunca más de esa Fe porque además figuras relevantes de los que uno espera grandes ejemplos de vida, malversan esa confianza humilde en su propio nombre... Una gran diferencia entre uno que tiene Fe y otro que no la tiene, es que el primero procura seguir el camino de los santos mientra el segundo se consuela con los pecados y errores de los demás.

_"Vivamos la vida de la Trinidad, y con el transformar la historia hasta su cumplimiento en el Jerusalén Celestial. Éste es un programa que no cambia con los tiempos y las culturas (Cristo no cambia) a pesar de tener en cuenta el tiempo y la cultura en aras de un verdadero diálogo y una comunicación efectiva". _

Así es y debe ser. Lo dice todo un cardenal, pero si lo dice el Papa Francisco -que lo dice en toda ocasión que tiene y además de decirlo lo pone en práctica abriéndose con humildad a otras culturas para establecer ese "diálogo", lo tachan de hereje que pretende congraciarse con el mundo humillándose ante él y con él toda la Iglesia de Cristo...

Lo ha dicho Burke, uno de los líderes de la Rebelión contra el Papa, su "pastor" de cabecera... ¿Le llamará también indeferentista, historicista, relativista?.

Hay algo peor que un mono con una pistola y es un mono capaz de hablar replicando de memoria lo que no puede entender pero que él cree que entiende "perfectamente".

La nueva evangelización no va tanto con los que aún no conocen el Evangelio como con los que conociéndolo lo desprecian. Hemos llegado hasta aquí siendo todos en nuestra medida responsables. ¿Quién no ha querido en primer lugar de su camino de "liberación" librarse de sus culpas?. Toda una maquinaria ajena a la Iglesia ha procurado que nos quitemos ese peso de encima. Tiene nombre: sentido de culpabilidad judeo-cristiana. Si tiene nombre es porque se le ha discernido lo suficiente como para no ser capaz de concretar ninguna realidad pero si un mito... El mito de la culpabilidad... Cambiemos confesionarios por divanes no obstante.

Acuérdese Kairós de estas palabras del discurso del cardenal Burke cada vez que quiera escarmentar al Papa por  tener en cuenta el tiempo y la cultura en aras de un verdadero diálogo y una comunicación efectiva".

Siempre le cabe la posibilidad de ofrecernos un visión diferente a lo expuesto por mí. En eso consiste el diálogo precisamente. Si no lo hace, dedicando su valioso tiempo en ofrecernos su punto de vista, seguirá echando tierra encima de su credibilidad.


----------



## BGA (24 Sep 2019)

*"Quizás*_ a su santidad FranCISCO *le hubiera gustado* que el pueblo de Dios en vez de sacrificar su mejor cordero para pedir perdón, *le hubiera gustado *en esa imaginación retorcida de FranCISCO que *hubieran *hecho una fiesta pagana pachamamista con peyote y ayahuasca pero no fue así demagogo charlatán, blasfemo usurpador.
BerGOGlio habla como un lobo y se viste de oveja"._

Quizás.... ¿Lo sabe de cierto o es otra de esas infinitas insinuaciones?. Cuando uno se ve en la necesidad de "suponer" para atacar a su enemigo, no lo hace por defender la Verdad, sino su verdad. Esa suposición, ese quizás, es la pieza que cierra en falso su acusación. Ni paciencia ni humildad. Quien pode de lo suyo, a sí mismo se manifiesta por mucho que se esconda en una Voluntad que después de todo solo es la suya.

Le "hubiera gustado" pero no fue así. ¿Y cómo sabe lo que le hubiera gustado? Y si no lo sabe y solo puede expresarse en suposiciones e insinuaciones (profecías autocumplidas) ¿cómo se atreve a difamar al Papa?.

¿Algún comentario sobre el discurso de Burke, o seguimos pasando página como hacen los divulgadores de la mentira?.

El Papa Francisco os va a desnudar de vuestra impostura de depredadores vestidos con unas pieles que ya no ocultan vuestra arrogancia.


----------



## BGA (24 Sep 2019)

Una buena colección de insultos y desprecios siempre es una norma edificante de ir abriendo "consciencias".

Diócesis de Albacete al respecto:



> *¿QUÉ ES ESO DEL “INSTRUMENTUM LABORIS”?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Añadiría que entre los que toman el rábano por las hojas están también los que ya juzgan sobre la base de sus propias "adivinaciones". Y no contentos con juzgar sin esperar el desarrollo del Sínodo, ya están actuando.


----------



## Cuncas (24 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Buen vídeo Kairós. ¿Bajo qué "iluminación" pretende que es un alegato "concreto" en contra de Francisco?.
> 
> El cardenal Burke está hablando de "Nueva evangelización", frase que tomada del Papa Francisco a muchos ya los pondría a temblar pues no verían otro mensaje que la transformación de la Evangelización Tradicional. ¿Por qué "nueva"? si todo cuanto se hizo ya sería suficiente.
> 
> ...



El vídeo lo deja bien claro y varias veces.

Citas a medias y sólo lo que te conviene, el resto lo ignoras, seguramente adrede para luego desbarrar:

"Habla después de que el "programa" ya existe y que están en el Evangelio y la Tradición viva", y te faltó el final de la sentencia: "*ES EL MISMO QUE SIEMPRE*".







Luego empiezas a desbarrar juzgando las palabras del cardenal (ya que tú eres toda una autoridad en la materia ya que eres capaz de discernir qué partes del Evangelio son válidas y cuales son mera literatura) y justificando "ad libitum" la modificación de la Tradición, porque tú lo vales y ya... si para ti hasta los cuatro Evangelistas son susceptibles de ser "diseccionados" en función de lo que a ti te parece literatura y lo que no. Qué se puede uno esperar...

Sigue el desbarre:

"Si durante la primera evangelización podemos apreciar una ventaja sobre el "tiempo" actual, es que era verdaderamente una Noticia Nueva; un encuentro de muchas almas con la Verdad que estuvieron dispuestos a escuchar y seguir."

Hablar de la primera evangelización, comparándola con la presente, como afortunada ya que era "una Noticia Nueva; un encuentro de muchas almas con la Verdad que estuvieron dispuestos a escuchar y seguir." es no tener idea de lo que significó el sufrimiento de los primeros mártires del Cristianismo. Una "autoridad en la materia" como tú, capaz de diseccionar las Sagradas Escrituras "salomónicamente", debería saberlo... Cierto que en aquel entonces se encontraron con un gran número de almas dispuestas a recibir la Noticia Nueva pero no lo tuvieron fácil, en absoluto. Si en la primera evangelización hubo especial empeño en mantener la Tradición y una unidad en la Doctrina para divulgar un Cristianismo sólido, sin fisuras y verdadero, con más razón deben de mantenerse esos principios ahora que no se trata de evangelizar paganos que reciben a hachazos o a pedradas al evangelizador, en el mejor de los casos, En la Amazonía no se da ese problema, esa flexibilidad en la Doctrina no está justificada.

No se entiende por qué ahora hace falta ceder a variantes débiles de la Doctrina acomodándola al paganismo de la región para que la Verdad germine en corazones paganos o protestantes. El paradigma de los nuevos tiempos no es excusa porque no estamos hablando de nada que no se haya dado antes. Todo lo contrario, fue en la primera evangelización cuando más difícil lo tuvieron para entrar en territorios en los que el hoy conocido como "Salvaje Oeste" sería un jardín de infancia en comparación.

El ejemplo de que el camino que quiere tomar Francisco no es el más indicado lo tenemos en África y en Asia (Egipto, Nigeria, Sri Lanka) donde se están cometiendo a día de hoy persecuciones y asesinatos de cristianos que lejos de separarse de la Tradición se aferran a ella. No se paganizan ni se protestantizan agarrándose al relativismo, se mantienen fieles a la Tradición y a la Doctrina como un valor elevado que les reconforta y les guía en esas duras persecuciones, al igual que los primeros cristianos. Sin embargo, Francisco en vez de ponerse de su lado parece que les dice que están equivocados, que su sufrimiento y sacrificio de Fe no vale para nada ya que él mismo está diciendo que esa Fe es maleable, y su Doctrina susceptible de modificación según zona y variante de creencia pagana regional.

El vídeo no deja dudas sobre la crítica, por parte de Burke, hacia Francisco. Otra cosa es que tu, por conveniencia y soberbia, no quieras verla.


----------



## BGA (24 Sep 2019)

¿Ideaciones blasfémicas?. ¿Desde cuándo asumir la naturaleza humana de la Virgen es un "ideación"?. ¿Acaso Cristo no dudó a pesar de que sabía perfectamente cuál era su misión?. ¿No es acaso una ideación el atribuir a María en vida la majestad de Dios?.

Dice Francisco: 
*"Muchas veces pienso* en* la Virgen*, *cuando le dieron el cuerpo muerto de su Hijo, tan destrozado, escupido, ensangrentado, sucio.* ¿Qué hizo la Virgen? ¿Lleváoslo? No, lo abrazó, lo acarició. *Tampoco la Virgen lo entendía*. *Porque, en aquel momento, se acordaría de lo que el Ángel le había dicho: Será Rey, será grande, será profeta, *y dentro de sí, con aquel cuerpo −tan herido, que había sufrido tanto antes de morir− en sus brazos,* por dentro seguramente tendría ganas de decir al Ángel: ¡Mentiroso! ¡Me has engañado!*

Dice San Ambrosio: "*Pero** María se mostró a la altura de la dignidad que correspondía a la Madre de Cristo.... Conformando su Corazón con el Salvador*". 


..........................


> Encuentro con niños gravemente enfermos, 30 de mayo de 2015)
> 
> *SANA DOCTRINA:*
> Ver archivo adjunto 158184
> ...



Le acabo de demostrar que la aberración está en su cabeza. Ese "pero" de San Ambrosio ¿es capaz de explicárnoslo a luz de su propia luz?.

La mierda de cancioncita la borro de esta referencia. Ya solo les faltaba mostrar sus condolencias con esas canciones que hablan mejor del estado de su conciencia que toda esa base de datos que debe estar ya echando humo...


----------



## BGA (24 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> El vídeo lo deja bien claro y varias veces.
> 
> Citas a medias y sólo lo que te conviene, el resto lo ignoras, seguramente adrede para luego desbarrar:
> 
> ...



Puede hacer dos cosas por el bien del hilo: recordar lo que no he dicho o discutir lo que he dicho. Esa maniobra de procurar enfrentar en la mente del lector lo que he dicho contra lo que no he dicho, como si fueran cosas distintas e inconciliables no es ningún servicio a la verdad.

Por cierto. A Burke no le he cambiado ninguna coma. Por si no se había enterado el hecho de mencionarlo es por la sorpresa que me produce que ese discurso, concretamente ese, pueda servir de alegato contra Francisco.


----------



## BGA (24 Sep 2019)

¿Y cómo responde Cristo a María antes sus solicitudes de madre humana?. ¿Cómo es que Dios hecho hombre "duda"?. Antes del pecado original ya éramos seres humanos... Creo que el problema protestantizante lo tiene usted.


----------



## BGA (24 Sep 2019)

¿Existe mayor dolor que tener en los brazos al hijo muerto?. ¿Ese dolor no incita acaso a la rebeldía?. Lo que importa aquí es el PERO que escribe San Ambrosio. Espero tenga a bien darnos su punto de vista.


----------



## JoseII (24 Sep 2019)

Bueno, quien lo iba a decir pero el TS español va a poner enunbrete a la iglesia católica.
Si el abad de Cuelgamuros dice nones, allí no entra, ni Pedros Sanchez, ni Ferreras,....., ni la Pasionaria, a mover un ladrillo.
Entonces recurrirán al papa de Roma para que tome una decisión y obligue al abad a dejar entrar a los profanadores.

El problema es que si el papa ahce eso:
1) Permite la intromisión de un poder terrenal en el enterramiento de un católico, la basilica es lugar de culto y suelo sagrado
2) Impide que un católico, practicante y bautizado se entierre en el suelo sagrado que le sea apropiado, La Almudena(familia) vs Mingorrubio(estado)

Veamos que sucede


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Si hubieras eliminado la barra de tiempo de las iamgenes del video ahora no sabriamos que has cogido frases de minutos diferentes para componer el significado que tu apestosa infamante heretica figura pretende.

Por otro lado si dado el caso existe un clerigo que desautoriza a la Iglesia se desautoriza a el mismo dado que la autoridad le viene de la Iglesia no de si mismo, un detalle. Es como cuando un alcalde desautoriza al Jefe de Estado, muy bien, pues no eres nadie entonces. Ideas que un tercermundista con el cerebro necrosado no entendera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Acusando de mentiroso el infamador que acusó al papa de masón con una mentira, que ser socio honorifico de una sociedad que no es masonica como los rotarios, es equivalente a ser masón. y sigues sin retractarte de esa difamación como buena escoria.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Manipualndo con un video sacando frases dichas en minutos diferentes para componer lo que a ti te parece, tipicamente protestonto, de la sola escritura que manipulais a antojo a la sola video de la que sacais frases en timpos diferentes para componer una frase que os parezca. Sin verguenzas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Puedes seguir @Kairós empeñado en la notoria falacia de que cuando el Papa se reune con pecadores esta bendiciendo y confraternizando con el pecado. Con eso solo demuestras la escoria farisaica que es usted, a ojos de los que ven el Hilo. Tambien a Cristo le acusaban por estar con publicanos. No eres mas que un hereje, uno de esos sepulcros blanquados que va de purisimo y que guarda un monton de putrefacción empezando por la difamación con mentiras y engaños.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Como protestante está adiestrado en tener a la Iglesia por el anticristo, esa es su base espiritual, por lo tanto no es de extrañar que todo lo adecue a esa idea preconcevida, suponiendo por ciertas cosas que no se han producido realmente como eso que decia que el obispo de suiza queria casar homosexuales, porque de hecho el como HEREJE ya ha decidido de antemano que la Iglesia es culpable. Pero los unicos Cristianos que casan homosexuales son los Luteranos, los suyos.



BGA dijo:


> *"Quizás*_ a su santidad FranCISCO *le hubiera gustado* que el pueblo de Dios en vez de sacrificar su mejor cordero para pedir perdón, *le hubiera gustado *en esa imaginación retorcida de FranCISCO que *hubieran *hecho una fiesta pagana pachamamista con peyote y ayahuasca pero no fue así demagogo charlatán, blasfemo usurpador.
> BerGOGlio habla como un lobo y se viste de oveja"._
> 
> Quizás.... ¿Lo sabe de cierto o es otra de esas infinitas insinuaciones?. Cuando uno se ve en la necesidad de "suponer" para atacar a su enemigo, no lo hace por defender la Verdad, sino su verdad. Esa suposición, ese quizás, es la pieza que cierra en falso su acusación. Ni paciencia ni humildad. Quien pode de lo suyo, a sí mismo se manifiesta por mucho que se esconda en una Voluntad que después de todo solo es la suya.
> ...


----------



## Hannibaal (24 Sep 2019)

El Papa saluda a Greta y le agradece por la defensa de la creación - Vatican News 

Da pena ver estas escenas y que encima los medios de la Iglesia le den publicidad, en las últimas décadas y especialmente con el pontificado de Francisco parece que la Iglesia trata desesperadamente de sumarse a todas las modas y de estar a bien con el mundo. Es triste, pero es que además se equivocan, cuanto peor va este mundo moderno mas claramente se ve la verdad del cristianismo y la razón de la Iglesia.


----------



## BGA (24 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> "Puede hacer dos cosas por el bien del hilo: recordar lo que no he dicho o discutir lo que he dicho."
> 
> Como podrás comprobar, si quieres, hice ambas cosas. Si citas a medias habrá que corregirte.



Me echa en cara que no he dicho todo... ¿Querría acaso que desmenuzara todo el discurso de Burke?. Si tan claro lo tienen podrían ofrecernos una explicación de que efectivamente se trata de una ataque a Francisco. Copie frases concretas y la discutimos.

En cuanto a que completa lo que no he dicho y discute lo que he dicho, ¿es acaso una discusión decir todas esas tonterías sobre mi persona?. 

Usted mismo se aviene a considerar cierto que la evangelización actual no tiene ante sí el mismo reto que tuviera en los siglos pasados. Si está de acuerdo en que es un reto ¿es posible afrontarlo con medidas propias de otras épocas y retos?. Y cuando habla Burke de la Nueva Evangelización. ¿Está afirmando que las palabras de Burke sobre la Nueva Evangelización se refieren exclusivamente a los pueblos del Amazonas?. Bueno, lo ha afirmado de hecho al decir que no tendría sentido cambiar el modo de evangelizar a aquellos pueblos como siempre se ha hecho, cosa bastante complicada precisamente por la falta de vocaciones. ¿Qué sentido tiene para Burke la Nueva Evangelización que sea distinta de la que defiende Francisco.? Él también habla del "tiempo" y de la "historia". ¿Es también un historicista y un modernista?.

En cuanto al avatar, mejor haría en ser más prudente con su sapo
.


----------



## BGA (24 Sep 2019)

Esta gente se escandaliza por dar la importancia que tiene el "ser humano" en Cristo y María. Todo lo bueno que se ha dicho queda dicho porque es verdad, pero quizás esta Nueva Evangelización trate de acercar al creyente una imagen complementaria y también real: su humanidad. Los rechazos de Cristo hacia María no eran porque fuera una mala madre sino porque era "la madre" que pensaba como madre y no solo como madre de Dios. De cualquier otra manera, ella tendría siempre presente la misión de su Hijo y vería y comprendería que todo lo sucedido estaba escrito. Pero su dolor lo podemos comprender como humana en la medida en que sabemos del dolor humano, pero ese dolor no reniega de nada, no impone su voluntad, sino que se pliega y se ofrece. En todo sufrimiento hay una lucha interior que va más allá de la pérdida; que se hace preguntas casi sin esperar respuesta. Cristo llegó a decir "_Dios mío, Dios mío ¿por qué me has abandonado?” Mc_ 15:33–34 .

Podrían explicar la razón por la que declaran hereje a Francisco por entrever la forma en que esa lucha interior de su sufrimiento podría expresar sus dudas como lo hizo el propio Jesucristo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Habria que veros en vuestro dia a dia con que gente os relacionais. Si la chavala va a una audiencia general que es lo que debe de hacer el Papa de acuerdo al Evangelio, ¿escupirla?







Vamos las tipicas bobadas protestontas de siempre, el fariseismo de siempre pero con diferente collar, azufre 3.0.







aqui lo dejo para no kairosear el hilo



Hannibaal dijo:


> El Papa saluda a Greta y le agradece por la defensa de la creación - Vatican News
> 
> Da pena ver estas escenas y que encima los medios de la Iglesia le den publicidad, en las últimas décadas y especialmente con el pontificado de Francisco parece que la Iglesia trata desesperadamente de sumarse a todas las modas y de estar a bien con el mundo. Es triste, pero es que además se equivocan, cuanto peor va este mundo moderno mas claramente se ve la verdad del cristianismo y la razón de la Iglesia.



[/img]


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Se entiende meridiano. Piensa que para preferir la desolación de los garajes esta gentuza alguna tara debe de tener, y lo que ves aqui son taras, es la condición de su herejia que tienen la mollera necrosada. Lo desconcertante seria que su protestontismo fuera acompañado de mensajes de misericordia, afecto y todo eso. Es decir que rezaran por los errores de la iglesia en lugar de tratar de derribarla como dijo el Papa. Que te vas a esperar de las serpientes sino de que sesen? pues eso ten en cuenta con quienes estas tratando,



BGA dijo:


> Esta gente se escandaliza por dar la importancia que tiene el "ser humano" en Cristo y María. Todo lo bueno que se ha dicho queda dicho porque es verdad, pero quizás esta Nueva Evangelización trate de acercar al creyente una imagen complementaria y también real: su humanidad. Los rechazos de Cristo hacia María no eran porque fuera una mala madre sino porque era "la madre" que pensaba como madre y no solo como madre de Dios. De cualquier otra manera, ella tendría siempre presente la misión de su Hijo y vería y comprendería que todo lo sucedido estaba escrito. Pero su dolor lo podemos comprender como humana en la medida en que sabemos del dolor humano, pero ese dolor no reniega de nada, no impone su voluntad, sino que se pliega y se ofrece. En todo sufrimiento hay una lucha interior que va más allá de la pérdida; que se hace preguntas casi sin esperar respuesta. Cristo llegó a decir "_Dios mío, Dios mío ¿por qué me has abandonado?” Mc_ 15:33–34 .
> 
> Podrían explicar la razón por la que declaran hereje a Francisco por entrever la forma en que esa lucha interior de su sufrimiento podría expresar sus dudas como lo hizo el propio Jesucristo.


----------



## Cuncas (24 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Se entiende meridiano. Piensa que para preferir la desolación de los garajes esta gentuza alguna tara debe de tener, y lo que ves aqui son taras, es la condición de su herejia que tienen la mollera necrosada. Lo desconcertante seria que su protestontismo fuera acompañado de mensajes de misericordia, afecto y todo eso. Es decir que rezaran por los errores de la iglesia en lugar de tratar de derribarla como dijo el Papa. Que te vas a esperar de las serpientes sino de que sesen? pues eso ten en cuenta con quienes estas tratando,



Recordaba Kairós en la página 5 de este mismo hilo, pero como no leéis...







*PETICIÓN MUNDIAL DE AYUNO Y ROSARIO
DEL 17 DE SEPTIEMBRE AL 26 DE OCTUBRE

+ Cardenal Raymond Leo Burke
+ Monseñor Athanasius Schneider*










Varios prelados y comentaristas laicos, así como instituciones de seglares, han advertido que los autores del _Instrumentum Laboris_, emitido por la secretaría del Sínodo de los Obispos para servir de base en los debates de la próxima Asamblea Especial para la Amazonía, han introducido serios errores teológicos y herejías en dicho documento.

*Invitamos al clero y a los laicos católicos a participar de una cruzada de oración y ayuno para implorar a Nuestro Señor y Salvador, mediante la intercesión de su Madre virginal, por las siguientes intenciones:*

que los errores teológicos y herejías introducidos en el _Instrumentum Laboris_ no sean aprobados durante la Asamblea Sinodal;
que particularmente el Papa Francisco, en el ejercicio del ministerio petrino, confirme a sus hermanos en la Fé mediante un rechazo inequívoco de los errores del _Instrumentum Laboris_ y que no apruebe la abolición del celibato sacerdotal en la Iglesia latina autorizando la praxis de la ordenación al santo sacerdocio de hombres casados, los llamados “viri probati”.
Proponemos una cruzada de cuarenta días de oración y de ayuno que comenzará el 17 de septiembre y finalizará el 26 de octubre de 2019, un día antes de la conclusión de la Asamblea Especial del Sínodo de los Obispos para la Región Panamazónica. Quien tome conocimiento de la cruzada después de la fecha inicial, obviamente puede unirse a ella en cualquier momento.

*Durante la cruzada de cuarenta días de oración y ayuno, proponemos rezar diariamente al menos una decena del Santo Rosario y ayunar una vez por semana por las intenciones mencionadas anteriormente. Según la tradición de la Iglesia, el ayuno consiste en comer solo una comida completa durante el día y las otras dos frugales. También se recomienda ayunar con pan y agua a quienes puedan hacerlo.*

Es nuestro deber informar a los fieles sobre algunos de los principales errores que se están difundiendo a través del _Instrumentum Laboris_. A modo de premisa, debe observarse que el documento es largo y está marcado por un lenguaje que no tiene un significado claro, especialmente en lo que respecta al depósito de la fe (_depositum fidei_). Entre los principales errores, destacamos especialmente los siguientes:

*1. Panteísmo implícito
2. Las supersticiones paganas como fuentes de la Revelación divina y caminos alternativos para la salvación
3. Diálogo intercultural en lugar de evangelización
4. Concepción errónea del sacramento del Orden sacerdotal, promoviendo ministros de ambos sexos para realizar inclusive rituales chamánicos

Conclusión*

Las herejías y errores teológicos implícitos y explícitos presentes en el _Instrumentum Laboris_ de la inminente Asamblea Especial del Sínodo de los Obispos para la Región Panamazónica son una manifestación alarmante de la confusión, de los errores y de la división que acosan a la Iglesia en nuestros días. Nadie puede excusarse de estar informado sobre la gravedad de la situación y de tomar las medidas apropiadas por amor de Cristo y de la vida sobrenatural que Él derrama en la Iglesia. Todos los miembros del Cuerpo Místico de Cristo, ante tal amenaza a su integridad, deben sobre todo orar y ayunar por el bien eterno de aquellos miembros de la Iglesia que corren el riesgo de quedar escandalizados, es decir inducidos a la confusión, al error y a la división por este texto preparatorio del Sínodo de los obispos. Además, cada católico, como un verdadero soldado de Cristo, está llamado a salvaguardar y promover las verdades de la fe y la disciplina por la cual esas verdades son honradas en la práctica, para evitar que la solemne Asamblea sinodal de los Obispos no traicione la misión de los Sínodos que es “ayudar al Papa con sus consejos para la integridad y mejora de la fe y costumbres y la conservación y fortalecimiento de la disciplina eclesiástica” (can. 342). El 13 de octubre de 2019, durante la próxima Asamblea Especial del Sínodo de los Obispos para la región Panamazónica, tendrá lugar la canonización del Beato Cardenal John Henry Newman. Que el Santo Padre y todos los miembros de la Asamblea Especial del Sínodo de los Obispos para la región Panamazónica escuchen y acepten la siguiente enseñanza luminosa de este nuevo santo de la Iglesia, en la que advirtió contra errores teológicos similares a los del _Instrumentum Laboris _arriba mencionados:

“Los credos privados, las religiones elegantes, pueden ser llamativos e imponentes para muchos por un tiempo; las religiones nacionales pueden yacer enormes y sin vida, y obstruir el terreno durante siglos, y distraer la atención o confundir el juicio de los eruditos; pero a la larga se descubrirá que, o bien la religión católica es en verdad y de hecho la entrada del mundo invisible en este mundo visible, o entonces no hay nada de positivo, dogmático y real en ninguna de nuestras nociones de donde procedemos y hacia donde vamos ”(Discursos a congregaciones mixtas, XIII).

“¡Nunca la Santa Iglesia necesitó defensores contra [el espíritu del Liberalismo en la religión] con más urgencia que ahora, cuando desafortunadamente es un error que se expande como una trampa por toda la tierra! (…) El liberalismo religioso es la doctrina que afirma que no hay ninguna verdad positiva en religión, que un credo es tan bueno como otro, y ésta es la enseñanza que va ganando solidez y fuerza diariamente. Es incongruente con cualquier reconocimiento de cualquier religión como verdadera. Enseña que todas deben ser toleradas, pues todas son materia de opinión. La religión revelada no es una verdad, sino un sentimiento o gusto; no es un hecho objetivo ni milagroso, y está en el derecho de cada individuo hacerle decir tan sólo lo que impresiona a su fantasía. La devoción no está necesariamente fundada en la fe. Los hombres pueden ir a iglesias protestantes y católicas, pueden aprovechar de ambas y no pertenecer a ninguna. Pueden fraternizar juntos con pensamientos y sentimientos espirituales sin tener ninguna doctrina en común, o sin ver la necesidad de tenerla” (Dirscurso del _Biglietto_, 12 de mayo de 1879).

Que Dios, por la intercesión de los muchos misioneros verdaderamente católicos que evangelizaron a los pueblos indígenas americanos, como Santo Toribio de Mogrovejo y San José de Anchieta, por la intercesión de los santos que los pueblos indígenas americanos han dado a la Iglesia, entre quienes están San Juan Diego y Santa Kateri Tekakwitha, y especialmente por la intercesión de la Santísima Virgen María, Reina del Santo Rosario y destructora de todas las herejías, nos conceda la gracia de que los miembros de la próxima Asamblea Especial del Sínodo de los Obispos para la región Panamazónica y el Santo Padre sean protegidos contra el peligro de aprobar errores y ambigüedades doctrinales y de socavar la regla apostólica del celibato sacerdotal.

*+ Cardenal Raymond Leo Burke
+ Monseñor Athanasius Schneider*

12 de septiembre de 2019,
Fiesta del Santísimo Nombre de María.

Burke y Schneider convocan una 'cruzada' de ayuno y oración por el Sínodo de la Amazonía
El cardenal Burke y el obispo Scheneider piden oración y ayuno para que la herejía no triunfe en el Sínodo para la Amazonia
....CONTINUA


----------



## Cuncas (24 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Esta gente se escandaliza por dar la importancia que tiene el "ser humano" en Cristo y María. Todo lo bueno que se ha dicho queda dicho porque es verdad, pero quizás esta Nueva Evangelización trate de acercar al creyente una imagen complementaria y también real: su humanidad. Los rechazos de Cristo hacia María no eran porque fuera una mala madre sino porque era "la madre" que pensaba como madre y no solo como madre de Dios. De cualquier otra manera, ella tendría siempre presente la misión de su Hijo y vería y comprendería que todo lo sucedido estaba escrito. Pero su dolor lo podemos comprender como humana en la medida en que sabemos del dolor humano, pero ese dolor no reniega de nada, no impone su voluntad, sino que se pliega y se ofrece. En todo sufrimiento hay una lucha interior que va más allá de la pérdida; que se hace preguntas casi sin esperar respuesta. Cristo llegó a decir "_Dios mío, Dios mío ¿por qué me has abandonado?” Mc_ 15:33–34 .
> 
> Podrían explicar la razón por la que declaran hereje a Francisco por entrever la forma en que esa lucha interior de su sufrimiento podría expresar sus dudas como lo hizo el propio Jesucristo.



En mi opinión, por su expresión ambigua, que lejos de generar sosiego genera polémica y da lugar a falsas interpretaciones que luego precisan de malabares argumentales por parte del cardenalato afín para subsanarlas. No hay necesidad de hablar ambiguamente (o no tan ambiguamente) si lo que finalmente no quiere es faltar al respeto a Dios o generar polémica. Por ejemplo, como cuando habla del "fracaso de Dios", ¿a ti que te sugiere, bga? ¿Es realmente necesario decirlo así a menos que la intención sea la que muchos tememos, cómo deberíamos interpretar eso? Para promover ese acercamiento de la Iglesia Católica a los nuevos tiempos del que tanto habla no hace falta promover la doctrina con esas dudas y ambigüedades que lejos de defender la Doctrina parece que la mancillan.


----------



## BGA (24 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Tu problema bga es que no lees a los demás. Haces a los demás leer tu verbarroea gongoriana inútil para luego no leer a nadie más que a ti mismo en busca correcciones del perfecto cómputo silábico de tu discurso. Se nota porque lo poco que comprendes leyendo lo haces enrabietado; por lo tanto, cuando rebates, tus preguntas y contraargumentos carecen de sentido porque al que intentas rebatir ya ha dejado clara su respuesta. Si te sirve de consuelo no eres el único, a Arikimau también le pasa.



Usted responde proyectando sus fobias con insultos y descalificaciones que no vienen al caso. Mi estilo es cosa mía y al parecer le ofende tanto que tampoco se detiene a debatir lo que pongo. Sentencia que soy gorgoriano y se queda tan pancho. Esto es demagogia barata. Se lo digo para que lo tenga en cuenta.



> Si no fuese así no preguntarías:
> 
> "Usted mismo se aviene a considerar cierto que la evangelización actual no tiene ante sí el mismo reto que tuviera en los siglos pasados. Si está de acuerdo en que es un reto ¿es posible afrontarlo con medidas propias de otras épocas y retos?."
> 
> Lee lo que ya te respondí. No pienso volver a escribirlo.



Veamos lo que "me dijo":

_"Citas a medias y sólo lo que te conviene, el resto lo ignoras, seguramente adrede para luego desbarrar:"_

Creo que está contestada esta frase un poco más arriba. Presuponer que tomo al azar lo que me conviene cuando he dicho que prácticamente nada de lo que dice Bruke me extrañaría en boca de Francisco, da una idea de por qué procelosas aguas se mueve tan a gusto.

Mas adelante dice:

_Hablar de la primera evangelización, comparándola con la presente, como afortunada ya que era "una Noticia Nueva; un encuentro de muchas almas con la Verdad que estuvieron dispuestos a escuchar y seguir." es no tener idea de lo que significó el sufrimiento de los primeros mártires_

¿Que le da pie a afirmar tal cosa?.

_ del Cristianismo. Una "autoridad en la materia" como tú, capaz de diseccionar las Sagradas Escrituras "salomónicamente", debería saberlo..._

Ese sarcasmo debilita todo lo que dice después.

_Cierto que en aquel entonces se encontraron con un gran número de almas dispuestas a recibir la Noticia Nueva pero no lo tuvieron fácil, en absoluto. Si en la primera evangelización hubo especial empeño en mantener la Tradición y una unidad en la Doctrina para divulgar un Cristianismo sólido, sin fisuras y verdadero, con más razón deben de mantenerse esos principios ahora que no se trata de evangelizar paganos que reciben a hachazos o a pedradas al evangelizador, en el mejor de los casos, _

No se sigue ni siquiera de las palabras de Burke que el relato de las dificultades del las primeras evangelizaciones ponga en entredicho la necesidad de una Nueva Evangelización, que como se hará una idea, no consiste en evangelizar de nuevo como si volviéramos al principio, sino teniendo en cuenta que los destinatarios son distintos y seguramente más reacios y resabiados.

_En la Amazonía no se da ese problema, esa flexibilidad en la Doctrina no está justificada. _

Alguien tiene que ir a hacerlo y no sobra nadie. De hecho si se mantienen ajenos al Evangelio es porque tampoco se pudo antes. Fíjese más en la necesidad de Evangelio que tiene Occidente antes de desvariar con asuntos que no vienen al caso de la Nueva Evangelización. Si lee, comprende menos de lo que supone.

_No se entiende por qué ahora hace falta ceder a variantes débiles de la Doctrina acomodándola al paganismo de la región para que la Verdad germine en corazones paganos o protestantes. El paradigma de los nuevos tiempos no es excusa porque no estamos hablando de nada que no se haya dado antes. Todo lo contrario, fue en la primera evangelización cuando más difícil lo tuvieron para entrar en territorios en los que el hoy conocido como "Salvaje Oeste" sería un jardín de infancia en comparación._

Si, seguro que la imagen del misionero con levita se mantenía a lo largo de las décadas. Acabarían vestidos como el pueblo y asumirían muchas de sus costumbres no enfrentadas al mensaje cristiano. Creo que vuelve una y otra vez al "mito". Japón, las Reducciones, tal vez le den una pista. Además esa gracieta del viejo Oeste delata que en realidad no sabe de qué se trata la Nueva Evangelización. Hoy el "tajo" está en los dominios de Mordor...

Luego la pregunta "trampa" (lo curioso es que finalmente caes en tu propia trampa) cuando el propio discurso de Burke la contesta:

_"¿Está afirmando que las palabras de Burke sobre la Nueva Evangelización se refieren exclusivamente a los pueblos del Amazonas? Bueno, lo ha afirmado de hecho al decir que no tendría sentido cambiar el modo de evangelizar a aquellos pueblos como siempre se ha hecho, cosa bastante complicada precisamente por la falta de vocaciones._

Aquí ya se te va la pinza, tiras un pregunta trampa que se convierte en boomerang. Burke no distingue entre cómo evangelizar aquí o allá porque no debería haber diferencia, lógicamente. El hecho de que no haya suficientes vocaciones no es una excusa para rebajar el listón de la Doctrina, sí es así ya no es que sólo no se evangeliza sino que se pierde la Doctrina. El remedio es peor que la enfermedad.

De qué pregunta trampa me habla. ¿Está negando que Burke haya hecho mención a la nueva evangelización?. Si nada debe cambiar ni aquí ni en tierra pagana ¿A que se refiere?. Esta usted poniendo la venda antes de la herida. Creo que se mueven en el terreno fangoso de las "predicciones". No satisfecho con ello, usted que me llama a mi "salomón" y todo eso... ya está juzgando como un hecho que se pierde la Doctrina y que es peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Hay que tener mucha cara para proyectarse tanto y que no le duela....

"¿Qué sentido tiene para Burke la Nueva Evangelización que sea distinta de la que defiende Francisco.? Él también habla del "tiempo" y de la "historia". ¿Es también un historicista y un modernista?."

Otra pregunta sofista que acaba en boomerang, como aborígen australiano te ibas a morir de hambre o de boomeranazos. Burke, precísamente, no habla de "Nueva Evangelización", sino de evangelización, ya que no debería ser diferente en ningún caso.

Vea otra vez el vídeo: min. 21:39

"En cuanto al avatar, mejor haría en ser más prudente con su sapo."

Es una tortuga. Sapoconcho en gallego significa tortuga, no pude ponerlo junto porque el nick "Sapoconcho" ya estaba cogido aunque parece ser que el propietario no lo usa demasiado.

De todas formas me da igual que me llaméis sapo, me hace gracia y todo.
[/QUOTE]

Vamos, que nueva evangelización (min 21:39) para usted es "nueva" con lo cual es sospechosa y atenta contra "su" criterio de sana doctrina.

Diga que Burke también se equivoca y tan amigos.

Edito porque no había respondido su poste completo.

Dice:

El ejemplo de que el camino que quiere tomar Francisco no es el más indicado lo tenemos en África y en Asia (Egipto, Nigeria, Sri Lanka) donde se están cometiendo a día de hoy persecuciones y asesinatos de cristianos que lejos de separarse de la Tradición se aferran a ella. No se paganizan ni se protestantizan agarrándose al relativismo, se mantienen fieles a la Tradición y a la Doctrina como un valor elevado que les reconforta y les guía en esas duras persecuciones, al igual que los primeros cristianos. Sin embargo, Francisco en vez de ponerse de su lado parece que les dice que están equivocados, que su sufrimiento y sacrificio de Fe no vale para nada ya que él mismo está diciendo que esa Fe es maleable, y su Doctrina susceptible de modificación según zona y variante de creencia pagana regional.

Le recomiendo vuelva usted a Occidente. Esos cristianos lo son de suyo. En Occidente los cristianos en su inmensa mayoría ya no se reconocen como tales. El "mundo moderno" ha hecho blanco en nuestro entorno. LA nueva evangelización está pensando en "nosotros".

El vídeo no deja dudas sobre la crítica, por parte de Burke, hacia Francisco. Otra cosa es que tu, por conveniencia y soberbia, no quieras verla.

Hasta ahora le he leído a usted y a Kairós suposiciones, posibilidades, temores.... Burke juzga a la Iglesia sin dar más detalles. Seguro que se refiere a Francisco pero también a usted y a mí. La filiación por "la sana doctrina" como un arma arrojadiza deja a las claras que todos necesitamos mucha mayor comprensión e interiorización de lo que en realidad debe ser la Doctrina para cada uno, en primer lugar, y para toda la Iglesia. 

Carta a los Corintios (13:4-8)


1 Aunque yo hablara todas las lenguas de los hombres y de los ángeles, si no tengo amor, soy como una campana que resuena o un platillo que retiñe. 2 Aunque tuviera el don de la profecía y conociera todos los misterios y toda la ciencia, aunque tuviera toda la fe, una fe capaz de trasladar montañas, si no tengo amor, no soy nada. 3 Aunque repartiera todos mis bienes para alimentar a los pobres y entregara mi cuerpo a las llamas, si no tengo amor, no me sirve para nada.

4 El amor es paciente, es servicial; el amor no es envidioso, no hace alarde, no se envanece, 5 no procede con bajeza, no busca su propio interés, no se irrita, no tiene en cuenta el mal recibido, 6 no se alegra de la injusticia, sino que se regocija con la verdad. 7 El amor todo lo disculpa, todo lo cree, todo lo espera, todo lo soporta.

8 El amor no pasará jamás. Las profecías acabarán, el don de lenguas terminará, la ciencia desaparecerá; 

9 porque nuestra ciencia es imperfecta y nuestras profecías, limitadas. 

10 Cuando llegue lo que es perfecto, cesará lo que es imperfecto. 

11 Mientras yo era niño, hablaba como un niño, sentía como un niño, razonaba como un niño, 

12 pero cuando me hice hombre, dejé a un lado las cosas de niño. Ahora vemos como en un espejo, confusamente; después veremos cara a cara. Ahora conozco todo imperfectamente; después conoceré como Dios me conoce a mí. 

13 En una palabra, ahora existen tres cosas: la fe, la esperanza y el amor, pero la más grande de todas es el amor.


----------



## BGA (24 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> En mi opinión, por su expresión ambigua, que lejos de generar sosiego genera polémica y da lugar a falsas interpretaciones que luego precisan de malabares argumentales por parte del cardenalato afín para subsanarlas. No hay necesidad de hablar ambiguamente (o no tan ambiguamente) si lo que finalmente no quiere es faltar al respeto a Dios o generar polémica. Por ejemplo, como cuando habla del "fracaso de Dios", ¿a ti que te sugiere, bga? ¿Es realmente necesario decirlo así a menos que la intención sea la que muchos tememos, cómo deberíamos interpretar eso? Para promover ese acercamiento de la Iglesia Católica a los nuevos tiempos del que tanto habla no hace falta promover la doctrina con esas dudas y ambigüedades que lejos de defender la Doctrina parece que la mancillan.



A mi me suena mal porque no es costumbre acercar la santidad al creyente haciéndole ver que su naturaleza humana no es obstáculo para la santidad ni que el santuario ya no admita a nadie nuevo.... Pero que me suene mal no me induce a declarar hereje a Francisco. Al contrario, me obliga a pensar. Y pensando encuentro una profundidad distinta a la que conocía. Como cuando dice que no hubo "multiplicación" sino que no se agotaba. El milagro en este caso para mi adquiere tintes de verdadero milagro y además "comunica" una enseñanza central del Cristianismo: quien se da a sí mismo, no se acaba. Se enriquece y engrandece. 

Ahora dígame si la multiplicación tiene un recorrido mayor, un mensaje mayor, que el del milagro como sí lo tiene la donación de uno mismo compartiendo lo que tiene. 

Ese mismo estilo lo maneja cuando habla de "fracaso". El hecho de que se trate de Dios Cristo hace que suene fatal. Pero tiene una lectura superior y es "conmover" al creyente en el que Cristo "fracasa" porque huye de su Pastor que lo busca. Es un lenguaje humano para humanos acostumbrados a un Dios distante e incapaz de dolerse por las almas perdidas. De nuevo "amplifica" con esa terminología tan provocadora una esencia del Amor de Dios nunca antes entendida por mí en esa dimensión tan humana. Acercar al Cristo humano amplía y a la vez concreta una imagen de Cristo que yo también entiendo puede ser más efectiva de cara a romper con tantos resabios culturales... Para mí no es ninguna herejía, pero tampoco soy quién para pronunciarme en tales extremos.


----------



## Hannibaal (24 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Habria que veros en vuestro dia a dia con que gente os relacionais.



A lo largo de mi vida con mucha gentuza. Yo mismo soy un pecador, pero esto no tiene nada que ver con los modos de actuar del Vaticano.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si la chavala va a una audiencia general que es lo que debe de hacer el Papa de acuerdo al Evangelio, ¿escupirla?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se para un momento con ella, habiendo cientos de personas allí. Lo peor de todo es que el medio oficial de información de la Santa Sede utiliza ese encuentro y lo publicita. Cada vez estas mas alejado de la razón. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Vamos las tipicas bobadas protestontas de siempre, el fariseismo de siempre pero con diferente collar, azufre 3.0.



No he llamado al Papa antipapa ni anticristo ni nada por el estilo, no he dicho en ningún momento que en estos momentos no haya Papa. Simplemente cuestiono algunas intervenciones y las actitudes de este pontífice. Si me vas a seguir llamando protestante vas a tener que llamarselo como mínimo casi a la mitad de los católicos.


----------



## anonimo123 (24 Sep 2019)

Urge una reforma en la iglesia católica para eliminar sus posturas contra la eutanasia y contra todo tipo de aborto. A si mismo hay que permitir que los curas puedan casarse.

Respecto al hilo este papa no cumple sus funciones, es solo un títere del globalismo masón para que Europa sea invadida y los europeos nativos se extingan. Por lo que se podría decir que el cargo de papa está vacante.


----------



## Papo de luz (24 Sep 2019)

La transubstanciacion es mentira. El pan y el vino son simbolos. Que no te engañen los papistas.


----------



## Tomate-chan (24 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Ese mismo estilo lo maneja cuando habla de "fracaso". El hecho de que se trate de Dios Cristo hace que suene fatal. Pero tiene una lectura superior y es "conmover" al creyente en el que Cristo "fracasa" *porque huye de su Pastor que lo busca.* Es un lenguaje humano para humanos acostumbrados a un Dios distante e incapaz de dolerse por las almas perdidas. De nuevo "amplifica" con esa terminología tan provocadora una esencia del Amor de Dios nunca antes entendida por mí en esa dimensión tan humana. Acercar al Cristo humano amplía y a la vez concreta una imagen de Cristo que yo también entiendo puede ser más efectiva de cara a romper con tantos resabios culturales... Para mí no es ninguna herejía, pero tampoco soy quién para pronunciarme en tales extremos.



No entiendo nada de lo que estas diciendo. Si el papa ha dicho que dios huye del pastor que lo busca, cosa que has interpretado tu gratuitamente y sin argumentarlo, entonces la herejia es doble, ya que un dogma fundamental del catolicismo es que dios siempre esta esperandote con los brazos abiertos. Creo que tu simpatia personal por Bergoglio distorsiona tu interpretacion de sus palabras hacia un sesgo cada vez mas irracional y absurdo. Como fue tambien una herejia la respuesta a la niña filipina a la pregunta de por que existe el sufrimiento en el mundo. Decir que eso nadie lo sabe es una negacion directa de la doctrina catolica, que es bien clara acerca del origen del sufrimiento humano y de lo que hay que hacer con el. *Bergoglio es un antipapa* puesto por la elite masonica que lleva siglos infiltrando la iglesia.

El Papa Benedicto XVI fue forzado a renunciar por una conspiración urdida por Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton y George Soros

_El 20 de enero de 2018, un importante grupo de líderes católicos puso en manos del presidente Donald Trump un completo dosier informativo, obtenido a través de un profundo análisis de correos electrónicos y datos extraídos de la red Wikileaks, que revela que *Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton y el especulador George Soros, mecenas de numerosas causas “progresistas” defendidas por la entonces responsable del Departamento de Estado norteamericano, orquestaron un golpe político en el Vaticano para derrocar al Papa Benedicto XVI.* De este modo, y a raíz de la enorme presión ejercida por la poderosa maquinaria diplomática y financiera impulsada por el Gobierno de EE.UU. en manos del Partido Demócrata, el Papa Benedicto XVI se convirtió en el primer Pontífice en renunciar desde el Papa Gregorio XII en 1415, y el primero en hacerlo por iniciativa propia desde el Papa Celestino V en 1294.





Los denunciantes, que exigen que el presidente Donald Trump inicie una profunda investigación al respecto, se basan en *conversaciones extraídas de los miles de correos electrónicos de John Podesta*, asesor de Barack Obama, íntimo amigo de George Soros y jefe de campaña de Hillary Clinton, hechos públicos por Wikileaks. Según esta filtración, el trío Obama-Clinton-Soros buscaban cambiar para siempre lo que ellos definían como “el regimen medieval en el que la iglesia vivía bajo la influencia de Benedicto XVI” y buscaban “una completa revolución en el Vaticano, que habría de llegar de la mano del Papa Francisco”. El “progresismo” norteamericano que giraba alrededor de Barack Hussein Obama estaba especialmente interesado en conseguir que el Vaticano se sumara a todo tipo de iniciativas ambientalistas globalistas (como así lo hizo el Papa Francisco tras su nombramiento) y que la iglesia se abriera a los postulados de la ideología de género más radical.





Los firmantes de la iniciativa explican cómo John Podesta reveló en un correo electrónico de 2011 que él y otros activistas estaban trabajando para llevar a cabo una *“primavera católica” dentro de la Iglesia de Roma*, una referencia obvia a los desastrosos golpes de Estado que bajo el calificativo de “primaveras árabes” fueron impulsados ese mismo año por el Gobierno de Barack Obama, con el apoyo de todos los Ejecutivos europeos, y que terminaron con el nacimiento del autodenominado Estado Islámico, con el estallido de la guerra de Siria y llevando al poder de algunos países de Oriente Medio a movimientos islamistas radicales y grupos terroristas. 





El correo electrónico de Podesta respondía a otro enviado por Sandy Newman, fundadora de Voices for Progress, otra iniciativa de extrema-izquierda financiada por Georges Soros, en el que ésta pedía consejo al asesor de Hillary Clinton sobre la mejor manera de *"sembrar las semillas de la revolución" en la Iglesia Católica.* Podesta, incluso, explica que ya ha puesto el tema en manos de Kathleen Kennedy Townsend, antigua gobernadora del Estado de Maryland y responsable de los montantes económicos que el Partido Demócrata dirige a las causas afines.





*Benedicto XVI renunció poco más de un año después de este correo electrónico*, y durante esos meses ocurrieron muchas otras cosas, alentadas todas ellas, por el Ejecutivo de Obama, que se han descubierto gracias a Wikileaks: la NSA monitorizó el cónclave en el que se eligió al Papa Francisco, que acabaría convertido en una referencia ineludible de la izquierda mundial; las transacciones monetarias internacionales con el Vaticano fueron suspendidas durante los últimos días antes de la renuncia del Papa Benedicto, y el vicepresidente de Estados Unidos, Joseph Biden, se reunió con el Papa Benedicto XVI, en un encuentro cuyo contenido nunca se reveló con claridad._


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

¿Y por que no va a saludarla si ella ha ido alli a saludarle al Papa? estais como cabras, cuentitos de peluqueria del salvame despellejante protestonto. Lo fundamental, que es no erosionar a la Iglesia y confundiros con los que pretenden su hundimiento eso si que os importa 0.0%. Y si dices que el papa es el legitimo deberias de hacertelo mirar, a nadie le interesa tu publica opinión sobre el ultimo chascarrillo del vaticano, no vas a reventar por guardartelo para ti.



Hannibaal dijo:


> A lo largo de mi vida con mucha gentuza. Yo mismo soy un pecador, pero esto no tiene nada que ver con los modos de actuar del Vaticano.
> 
> 
> Se para un momento con ella, habiendo cientos de personas allí. Lo peor de todo es que el medio oficial de información de la Santa Sede utiliza ese encuentro y lo publicita. Cada vez estas mas alejado de la razón.
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ¿Y por que no va a saludarla si ella ha ido alli a saludarle al Papa? estais como cabras, cuentitos de peluqueria del salvame despellejante protestonto. Lo fundamental, que es no erosionar a la Iglesia y confundiros con los que pretenden su hundimiento eso si que os importa 0.0%. Y si dices que el papa es el legitimo deberias de hacertelo mirar, a nadie le interesa tu publica opinión sobre el ultimo chascarrillo del vaticano, no vas a reventar por guardartelo para ti.



esta gente parecen cotillas aburridos, no es ni medio normal... jajaja, tremendo, saludando a una chiquilla, qué va a ser lo próximo?


----------



## Mineroblanco (24 Sep 2019)

Las discusiones teológicas entre católicos y protestantes, y dentro de los católicos entre conciliares y preconciliares, son absurdas. Ni unos ni otros pueden demostrar que sus dogmas son ciertos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Los protestontos deberiais de leer mas la biblia y fiaros menos de los infraseres sedegarajistas como Lutero.

LUCAS 22

19 Y tomó el pan y dio gracias, y lo partió y les dio, diciendo: Esto es mi cuerpo, que por vosotros es dado; haced esto en memoria de mí.

20 De igual manera, después que hubo cenado, tomó la copa, diciendo: Esta copa es el nuevo pacto en mi sangre, que por vosotros se derrama. 



Papo de luz dijo:


> La transubstanciacion es mentira. El pan y el vino son simbolos. Que no te engañen los papistas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Tipico retrasado ateo de izmierdas, dime un solo Axioma que pueda demostrarse que es cierto.



Mineroblanco dijo:


> Las discusiones teológicas entre católicos, protestantes, y dentro de los católicos entre conciliares y preconciliares, son absurdas. Ni unos ni otros pueden demostrar que sus dogmas son ciertos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Todo lo que sean contenidos para pasar por alto el elefante de la desolación apostata que mora en las lonjas sedegarajistas sera recivido como carro que pasa por delante de perros rabiosos.



Bernaldo dijo:


> esta gente parecen cotillas aburridos, no es ni medio normal... jajaja, tremendo, saludando a una chiquilla, qué va a ser lo próximo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Lo del sedegarajismo clama a la DRAE. Vamos a dar una definición formol: Doctrina heretica en el cristianismo segun la cual se promueve la apertura de lonjas para rajar de la Iglesia 24/7


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Una obvia observación, dado que para los sedegarajistas la Iglesia es el anticristo, sus sacramentos no le son validos, y por lo tanto viven de facto en completa desolación. Jugada maestra del Diablo.


----------



## Hannibaal (24 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ¿Y por que no va a saludarla si ella ha ido alli a saludarle al Papa? estais como cabras, cuentitos de peluqueria del salvame despellejante protestonto.



Me parece perfecto que la salude si la encuentra a su paso, pero has obviado (porque no tienes argumentos) que el medio oficial del vaticano publicitara ese encuentro con esa niña que es utilizada por unos adultos sin escrúpulos y por elementos del rostro oculto, y que la Santa Sede se suma al camelo masónico y globalista del cambio climático. Supongo que esto se explica con esas palabras del santo pontífice diciendo que hay que obedecer a la ONU.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> *Lo fundamental, que es no erosionar a la Iglesia* y confundiros con los que pretenden su hundimiento eso si que os importa 0.0%. Y si dices que el papa es el legitimo deberias de hacertelo mirar, a nadie le interesa tu publica opinión sobre el ultimo chascarrillo del vaticano, no vas a reventar por guardartelo para ti.



Lleva décadas de erosión y parece pecado mostrar preocupación por esto, mejor callar y aquí no pasa nada con la Iglesia modernista . En lo último tienes razón, y lo voy a aplicar ya, y te recomiendo lo mismo, tus mensajes repetitivos y copia y pega no interesan a nadie*.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Y? el Papa se encuentra continuamente con Jefes de gobierno o personalidades publicas que no son catolicos, y se publicita que asi ha sucedido. Evidentemente el vaticano deberá hacer notar que tales encuentros de interes publico se han producido. Estais majaretas, va a ser que cuando el papa se reune con un mandatario musulman el es musulman, y volvemos a lo de siempre, la bazofia farisaica segun la cual reunirte con publicanos te convierte en uno.

Desargumenta esto.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Me parece perfecto que la salude si la encuentra a su paso, pero has obviado (porque no tienes argumentos) que el medio oficial del vaticano publicitara ese encuentro con esa niña que es utilizada por unos adultos sin escrúpulos y por elementos del rostro oculto, y que la Santa Sede se suma al camelo masónico y globalista del cambio climático. Supongo que esto se explica con esas palabras del santo pontífice diciendo que hay que obedecer a la ONU.
> 
> 
> Lleva décadas de erosión y parece pecado mostrar preocupación por esto, mejor callar y aquí no pasa nada con la Iglesia modernista . En lo último tienes razón, y lo voy a aplicar ya, y te recomiendo lo mismo, tus mensajes repetitivos y copia y pega no interesan a nadie*.*


----------



## Hannibaal (24 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Y? el Papa se encuentra continuamente con Jefes de gobierno o personalidades publicas que no son catolicos, y se publicita que asi ha sucedido. Evidentemente el vaticano deberá hacer notar que tales encuentros de interes publico se han producido. Estais majaretas, va a ser que cuando el papa se reune con un mandatario musulman el es musulman, y volvemos a lo de siempre, la bazofia farisaica segun la cual reunirte con publicanos te convierte en uno.



De ayer: 






O eres tonto o un sinvergüenza.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Pues pon esto desde un principio majadero de las narices en lugar de cuchichearme por un encuentro con la Greta y su publicitación como se hace con todos. 
¿Dice en algun lado que hay que controlar la natalidad, prohibir el vehiculo privado? ois lo que quereis oir, dice que hay que ayudar a las pioblaciones que mas sufren los embates climaticos que es del todo normal que lo diga, que el deterioro medioambiental se debe a la corrupcion del propio hombre. No existe ningun porblema en llamamientos a preservar el medio ambiente, siempre que no sirvan de pretexto para ningun genocidio, y el Papa no lo hace en ningun momento.



Hannibaal dijo:


> De ayer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2019)

Tu lo que has dicho textualmente en este hilo es que el Papa es el anticristo, mejor ponte esto hereje


----------



## Tomate-chan (24 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pues pon esto desde un principio majadero de las narices en lugar de cuchichearme por un encuentro con la Greta y su publicitación como se hace con todos.
> ¿Dice en algun lado que hay que controlar la natalidad, prohibir el vehiculo privado? ois lo que quereis oir, dice que hay que ayudar a las pioblaciones que mas sufren los embates climaticos que es del todo normal que lo diga, que el deterioro medioambiental se debe a la corrupcion del propio hombre. No existe ningun porblema en llamamientos a preservar el medio ambiente, siempre que no sirvan de pretexto para ningun genocidio, y el Papa no lo hace en ningun momento.



El papa ha dicho en ese video que el cambio climatico es uno de los fenomenos mas graves y preocupantes de nuestra epoca, siendo el cambio climatico un bulo para justificar el genocidio sutil, el aborto y la eutanasia, la represion politica, la censura y el control totalitario del Estado. El papa sabe que el cambio climatico es un _hoax cientifico._


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Sep 2019)

No me lo puedo de creé... pero vamos a ver, es que acaso hay zoquetes en este foro que se dedican a defender los intereses económicos de grandes magnates USanos en el Amazonas?

Y para ello no dejan de meter baza con que si el papa dijo esto, dijo lo otro o saludó a la pipilastrum a la que su entorno ha destrozado su infancia metiéndola en rollos que la superan?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Claro el Papa sabe que esta colaborando a un genocidio porque los herejes teneis el Don de la Telepatia.
En ese video hace un llamamiento a que los gobiernos tengan en consideración a los pobres que sufren a causa del clima, aprovecha la cumbre para meter su mensaje, ascua a la sardina de libro, y DEJANDO BIEN CLARO QUE EL DETERIORO MEDIOAMBIENTAL ES POR CAUSA DE UN HOMBRE QUE SE HA CORROMPIDO. 

Todo lo demas de un papa que colabora con un genocidio esta solo en vuestas molleras.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> El papa ha dicho en ese video que el cambio climatico es uno de los fenomenos mas graves y preocupantes de nuestra epoca, siendo el cambio climatico un bulo para justificar el genocidio sutil, el aborto y la eutanasia, la represion politica, la censura y el control totalitario del Estado. El papa sabe que el cambio climatico es un _hoax cientifico._


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Bah me recuerda a cuando los chismosos le afeaban a Zar Ruso que si patatin y patatan, haciendoles el caldo gordo a los revolucionarios, porque sino opinaban es como que reventaban o algo, tenian que dejar claro que ellos podian juzgar al Zar, soplarse las uñas. Luego ya vino el rechinar de dientes. Pues eso contribuid a derribar la Iglesia insensatos.


----------



## Cuncas (25 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Ese mismo estilo lo maneja cuando habla de "fracaso". El hecho de que se trate de Dios Cristo hace que suene fatal. Pero tiene una lectura superior y es "conmover" al creyente en el que Cristo "fracasa" porque huye de su Pastor que lo busca. Es un lenguaje humano para humanos acostumbrados a un Dios distante e incapaz de dolerse por las almas perdidas. De nuevo "amplifica" con esa terminología tan provocadora una esencia del Amor de Dios nunca antes entendida por mí en esa dimensión tan humana. Acercar al Cristo humano amplía y a la vez concreta una imagen de Cristo que yo también entiendo puede ser más efectiva de cara a romper con tantos resabios culturales... Para mí no es ninguna herejía, pero tampoco soy quién para pronunciarme en tales extremos.



Hablar de la Pasión de Cristo como fracaso es no saber realmente qué significó el sacrificio de la Pasión y su glorioso y definitivo triunfo sobre el pecado. Porque la Pasión fue un triunfo, no un fracaso. Así de simple. El fracaso fue de Satanás. Parece mentira que un católico se cuestione esto. Francisco no hace más que incitar al relativismo, el relativismo de "matizar" la divinidad de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo cuestionando sus milagros y los que otros hicieron en su nombre, como ejemplo entre decenas de ejemplos que se han puesto en este y en el otro hilo sobre el Neopaganismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

El diluvio universal fue un exitazo?

GENESIS 6

6 Y se arrepintió Jehová de haber hecho hombre en la tierra, y le dolió en su corazón.

7 Y dijo Jehová: Raeré de sobre la faz de la tierra a los hombres que he creado, desde el hombre hasta la bestia, y hasta el reptil y las aves del cielo; pues me arrepiento de haberlos hecho. 

MATEO 23:34 Por tanto, he aquí yo os envío profetas y sabios y escribas; y de ellos, a unos mataréis y crucificaréis, y a otros azotaréis en vuestras sinagogas, y perseguiréis de ciudad en ciudad;




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Hablar de la Pasión de Cristo como fracaso es no saber realmente qué significó el sacrificio de la Pasión y su glorioso y definitivo triunfo sobre el pecado. Porque la Pasión fue un triunfo, no un fracaso. Así de simple. El fracaso fue de Satanás. Parece mentira que un católico se cuestione esto. Francisco no hace más que incitar al relativismo, el relativismo de "matizar" la divinidad de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo cuestionando sus milagros y los que otros hicieron en su nombre por ejemplo entre decenas de ejemplos que se han puesto en este y en el otro hilo sobre el Neopaganismo.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Hablar de la Pasión de Cristo como fracaso es no saber realmente qué significó el sacrificio de la Pasión y su glorioso y definitivo triunfo sobre el pecado. Porque la Pasión fue un triunfo, no un fracaso. Así de simple. El fracaso fue de Satanás. Parece mentira que un católico se cuestione esto. Francisco no hace más que incitar al relativismo, el relativismo de "matizar" la divinidad de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo cuestionando sus milagros y los que otros hicieron en su nombre por ejemplo entre decenas de ejemplos que se han puesto en este y en el otro hilo sobre el Neopaganismo.
> 
> 
> Estimado Sapo, estas fueron las palabras del Papa:
> ...



Una lectura bienintencionada y con una base católica creyente entiende perfectamente lo que está diciendo.

Hablaba, por tanto, que visto desde los ojos mundanos su muerte sería un fracaso. Ante los ojos de las personas consagradas a quienes se dirigía la homilía -mayormetente religiosos- el mensaje es otro, no en vano les recuerda que el éxito desde esa perspectiva es predicar el Evangelio.

Sé que lo vas a comprender en cuanto le des otro repaso, mi buen amigo .


----------



## Tomate-chan (25 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Claro el Papa sabe que esta colaborando a un genocidio porque los herejes teneis el Don de la Telepatia.
> En ese video hace un llamamiento a que los gobiernos tengan en consideración a los pobres que sufren a causa del clima, aprovecha la cumbre para meter su mensaje, ascua a la sardina de libro, y DEJANDO BIEN CLARO QUE EL DETERIORO MEDIOAMBIENTAL ES POR CAUSA DE UN HOMBRE QUE SE HA CORROMPIDO.
> 
> Todo lo demas de un papa que colabora con un genocidio esta solo en vuestas molleras.



Perdone usted, pero el papa en ningun momento ha mencionado a los pobres en ese video. El papa culpa al ser humano de algo a sabiendas de que no lo ha hecho. El cuento climatico es para justificar politicas eugenesicas, un eufemismo de aborto, eutanasia, y los "derechos reproductivos" y la ideologia de genero. Es mas, fijate si es consciente de lo que dice que usa las palabras "integral" para referirse a un cambio de mentalidad y de educacion. Pura ideologia globalista.

La educación sexual puede terminar con el Cambio Climático – Noticieros Televisa


----------



## Cuncas (25 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Una lectura bienintencionada y con una base católica creyente entiende perfectamente lo que está diciendo.
> 
> Hablaba, por tanto, que visto desde los ojos mundanos su muerte sería un fracaso. Ante los ojos de las personas consagradas a quienes se dirigía la homilía -mayormetente religiosos- el mensaje es otro, no en vano les recuerda que el éxito desde esa perspectiva es predicar el Evangelio.
> 
> Sé que lo vas a comprender en cuanto le des otro repaso, mi buen amigo .



"_Hablaba, por tanto, que visto desde los ojos mundanos su muerte sería un fracaso. Ante los ojos de las personas consagradas a quienes se dirigía la homilía -mayormetente religiosos- el mensaje es otro, no en vano les recuerda que el éxito desde esa perspectiva es predicar el Evangelio._"

Pues si el mensaje es otro por qué no da ese otro mensaje en vez de embrollar. ¿Qué necesidad hay de hablar así? Es conveniente para divulgar una sana Doctrina hablar claramente y no con "dobles sentidos" que mancillan en vez de explicar (en realidad esa explicación es un malabarismo argumental para intentar dar explicación a esa barbaridad, que aún así ni se sostiene) porque aquel que tiene una mente sencilla va a ser incapaz de comprender ese trasfondo (que aún así sigue siendo herético)

Es como si yo te digo: Bernaldo, eres un fracasado, pero el mensaje es otro. Bernaldo, eres maricón, pero el mensaje es otro. Bernaldo, eres un inútil integral analfabeto, pero el mensaje es otro.

¿Has aprendido algo? ¿Te vale de algo que hable así? ¿Te ha quedado claro? Dale otro repaso seguro que lo entiendes...


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> "_Hablaba, por tanto, que visto desde los ojos mundanos su muerte sería un fracaso. Ante los ojos de las personas consagradas a quienes se dirigía la homilía -mayormetente religiosos- el mensaje es otro, no en vano les recuerda que el éxito desde esa perspectiva es predicar el Evangelio._"
> 
> Pues si el mensaje es otro por qué no da ese otro mensaje en vez de embrollar. ¿Qué necesidad hay de hablar así, no es conveniente para divulgar una sana Doctrina hablar claramente y no con "dobles sentidos" que mancillan en vez de explicar (en realidad esa explicación es un malabarismo argumental para intentar dar explicación a esa barbaridad, que aún así ni se sostiene) porque aquel que tiene una mente sencilla va a ser incapaz de comprender ese trasfondo (si realmente existe, cosa que dudo mucho)
> 
> ...



Has leído la homilía completa, amigo mío? Está clarísimo el mensaje que transmite a esos religiosos:

*" el verdadero valor de nuestro apostolado se mide por el que tiene a los ojos de Dios" *(frente a los criterios mundanos)


Aquí está el texto completo, en español además, que fue la lengua en la que se dirigió en la catedral de San Patricio de Nueva York:




Spoiler: Palabras de Francisco, Nueva York, 24 septiembre 2015



Escuchamos al apóstol: «Alégrense, aunque ahora sea preciso padecer un poco en pruebas diversas» (1P 1,6). Estas palabras nos recuerdan algo esencial: tenemos que vivir nuestra vocación con alegría.

Esta bella Catedral de San Patricio, construida a lo largo de muchos años con el sacrificio de tantos hombres y mujeres, es símbolo del trabajo de generaciones de sacerdotes, religiosos y laicos americanos que han contribuido a la edificación de la Iglesia en los Estados Unidos. Son muchos los sacerdotes y consagrados de este País que, no solo en el campo de la educación, han tenido un papel fundamental, ayudando a los padres en la labor de dar a sus hijos el alimento que los nutre para la vida.

Muchos lo hicieron a costa de grandes sacrificios y con una caridad heroica. Pienso, por ejemplo, en Santa Isabel Ana Seton, cofundadora de la primera escuela católica gratuita para niñas en los Estados Unidos, o en San Juan Neumann, fundador del primer sistema de educación católica en este País.

Esta tarde, queridos hermanos y hermanas, he venido a rezar con ustedes, sacerdotes, consagrados, consagradas, para que nuestra vocación siga construyendo el gran edificio del Reino de Dios en este País. Sé que ustedes, como cuerpo presbiteral, junto con el Pueblo de Dios, recientemente han sufrido mucho a causa de la vergüenza provocada por tantos hermanos que han herido y escandalizado a la Iglesia en sus hijos más indefensos.

Con las palabras del Apocalipsis, les digo que ustedes «vienen de la gran tribulación» (7,13). Los acompaño en este tiempo de dolor y dificultad, así como agradezco a Dios el servicio que realizan acompañando al Pueblo de Dios. Con el propósito de ayudarles a seguir en el camino de la fidelidad a Jesucristo, y me permito hacer dos breves reflexiones.

La primera se refiere al espíritu de gratitud. La alegría de los hombres y mujeres que aman a Dios atrae a otros; los sacerdotes y los consagrados están llamados a descubrir y manifestar un gozo permanente por su vocación. La alegría brota de un corazón agradecido. Verdaderamente, hemos recibido mucho, tantas gracias, tantas bendiciones, y nos alegramos. Nos hará bien volver sobre nuestra vida con la gracia de la memoria. Memoria de aquel primer llamado, memoria del camino recorrido, memoria de tantas gracias recibidas y sobre todo memoria del encuentro con Jesucristo en tantos momentos a lo largo del camino. Memoria del asombro que produce en nuestro corazón el encuentro con Jesucristo. Hermanas y hermanos, consagradas y sacerdotes. Pedid la gracia de la memoria para hacer crecer el espíritu de gratitud. Preguntémonos: ¿Somos capaces de enumerar las bendiciones recibidas? ¿O me las he olvidado?.

Un segundo aspecto es el espíritu de laboriosidad. Un corazón agradecido busca espontáneamente servir al Señor y llevar un estilo de vida de trabajo intenso. El recuerdo de lo mucho que Dios nos ha dado nos ayuda a entender que la renuncia a nosotros mismos para trabajar por Él y por los demás es el camino privilegiado para responder a su gran amor.

Sin embargo, y para ser honestos, tenemos que reconocer con qué facilidad se puede apagar este espíritu de generoso sacrificio personal. Esto puede suceder de dos maneras, y las dos maneras son ejemplo de la «espiritualidad mundana», que nos debilita en nuestro camino de mujeres y hombres consagrados y consagradas, de servicio y oscurece la fascinación, el estupor del primer encuentro con Jesucristo.

Podemos caer en la trampa de medir el valor de nuestros esfuerzos apostólicos con los criterios de la eficiencia, de la funcionalidad y del éxito externo, que rige el mundo de los negocios. Ciertamente, estas cosas son importantes. Se nos ha confiado una gran responsabilidad y justamente por ello el Pueblo de Dios espera de nosotros una correspondencia. Pero el verdadero valor de nuestro apostolado se mide por el que tiene a los ojos de Dios. Ver y valorar las cosas desde la perspectiva de Dios exige que volvamos constantemente al comienzo de nuestra vocación y –no hace falta decirlo– exige una gran humildad. La cruz nos indica una forma distinta de medir el éxito: a nosotros nos corresponde sembrar, y Dios ve los frutos de nuestras fatigas. Si alguna vez nos pareciera que nuestros esfuerzos y trabajos se desmoronan y no dan fruto, tenemos que recordar que nosotros seguimos a Jesucristo, cuya vida, humanamente hablando, acabó en un fracaso: en el fracaso de la cruz.

El otro peligro surge cuando somos celosos de nuestro tiempo libre. Cuando pensamos que las comodidades mundanas nos ayudarán a servir mejor. El problema de este modo de razonar es que se puede ahogar la fuerza de la continua llamada de Dios a la conversión, al encuentro con Él. Poco a poco, pero de forma inexorable, disminuye nuestro espíritu de sacrificio, nuestro espíritu de renuncia y de trabajo. Y además nos aleja de las personas que sufren la pobreza material y se ven obligadas a hacer sacrificios más grandes que los nuestros, sin ser consagrados.

El descanso es necesario, así como un tiempo para el ocio y el enriquecimiento personal, pero debemos aprender a descansar de manera que aumente nuestro deseo de servir generosamente. La cercanía a los pobres, a los refugiados, a los inmigrantes, a los enfermos, a los explotados, a los ancianos que sufren la soledad, a los encarcelados y a tantos otros pobres de Dios nos enseñará otro tipo de descanso, más cristiano y generoso.

Gratitud y laboriosidad: estos son los dos pilares de la vida espiritual que deseaba compartir con ustedes sacerdotes, religiosas y religiosos esta tarde. Les doy las gracias por sus oraciones y su trabajo, así como por los sacrificios cotidianos que realizan en los diversos campos de apostolado. Muchos de ellos sólo los conoce Dios, pero dan mucho fruto a la vida de la Iglesia.

Quisiera, de modo especial, expresar mi admiración y mi gratitud a las religiosas de los Estados Unidos. ¿Qué sería de la Iglesia sin ustedes? Mujeres fuertes, luchadoras; con ese espíritu de coraje que las pone en la primera línea del anuncio del Evangelio. A ustedes, religiosas, hermanas y madres de este pueblo, quiero decirles «gracias», un «gracias» muy grande y decirles también que las quiero mucho.

Sé que muchos de ustedes están afrontando el reto que supone la adaptación a un panorama pastoral en evolución. Al igual que San Pedro, les pido que, ante cualquier prueba que deban enfrentar, no pierdan la paz y respondan como hizo Cristo: dio gracias al Padre, tomó su cruz y miró hacia delante.

Queridos hermanos y hermanas, dentro de poco, en unos minutos, cantaremos el Magníficat. Pongamos en las manos de la Virgen María la obra que se nos ha confiado; unámonos a su acción de gracias al Señor por las grandes cosas que ha hecho y que seguirá haciendo en nosotros y en quienes tenemos el privilegio de servir.
"



Lo que te ha pasado, amigo Sapo, es que los cortes malintencionados de los separados te han influenciado negativamente. Nos puede pasar a cualquiera. Sé que tú tras leer la homilía completa con ojos de bondad verás el sentido completo... y no el sesgado con que te confundieron.

Un abrazo y que pases muy buena noche, Sapo Concho.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Haces muy bien en pedir perdon porque en el minuto 2:06 los menciona. Todo esta en tu mollera, incluso que el papa no menciona a los pobres en el Video, si fallas en lo mundano de tus capacidades telepaticas mejor lo dejamos. La educacion integeral es porsupuesto la Catolica, en fin.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Perdone usted, pero el papa en ningun momento ha mencionado a los pobres en ese video. El papa culpa al ser humano de algo a sabiendas de que no lo ha hecho. El cuento climatico es para justificar politicas eugenesicas, un eufemismo de aborto, eutanasia, y los "derechos reproductivos" y la ideologia de genero. Es mas, fijate si es consciente de lo que dice que usa las palabras "integral" para referirse a un cambio de mentalidad y de educacion. Pura ideologia globalista.
> 
> La educación sexual puede terminar con el Cambio Climático – Noticieros Televisa


----------



## Cuncas (25 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Has leído la homilía completa, amigo mío? Está clarísimo el mensaje que transmite a esos religiosos:
> 
> *" el verdadero valor de nuestro apostolado se mide por el que tiene a los ojos de Dios" *(fernte a los criterios mundanos)
> 
> ...



Ya claro, después de soltar esa barbaridad en África, en donde no se esforzó lo más mínimo en explicarse. El cardenalato le debió de dar aviso "oye muchachote... no te pases que se te ve el rabo y las pezuñas... a ver que les soltamos ahora para subsanar esto..." Y repito... hay miles de maneras de decir las cosas sin necesidad de decirlas así. No sabía yo que para explicar algo de forma sencilla hay que empezar diciendo exactamente lo contrario de lo que se quiere decir.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Sep 2019)

lo que realmente sucede es que la Iglesia va a arrebatarle al Neomalthusianismo su juguete favorito de las manos... y desmontarles el argumento de que hay que reducir la población humana en el planeta (por medios que nos podemos suponer, algunos de ellos terribles).

el papa Francisco lo está haciendo muy bien, se verán resultados positivos.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Perdone usted, pero el papa en ningun momento ha mencionado a los pobres en ese video. El papa culpa al ser humano de algo a sabiendas de que no lo ha hecho. El cuento climatico es para justificar politicas eugenesicas, un eufemismo de aborto, eutanasia, y los "derechos reproductivos" y la ideologia de genero. Es mas, fijate si es consciente de lo que dice que usa las palabras "integral" para referirse a un cambio de mentalidad y de educacion. Pura ideologia globalista.
> 
> La educación sexual puede terminar con el Cambio Climático – Noticieros Televisa


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ya claro, después de soltar esa barbaridad en África, en donde no se esforzó lo más mínimo en explicarse. El cardenalato le debió de dar aviso "oye muchachote... no te pases que se te ve el rabo y las pezuñas... a ver que les soltamos ahora para subsanar esto..." Y repito... hay miles de maneras de decir las cosas sin necesidad de decirlas así.



la homilía habla por sí sola, imagínate cuál hubiera sido tu impresión si lo resaltado por los separados hubiera sido el mensaje real y no el sesgado.

a que en cuanto lo leíste lo comprendista perfectamente?

has de entender que Francisco no va a adaptar su homilía a unos curas y monjas a los recortes a mala uva de los separados, separadores y separatistas.

ahora sí, un abrazo y seguimos en comunicación.

(te recomiendo que en cada caso que te suene raro sigas la misma táctica, ve al mensaje original -a ser posible en vídeo- y léelo completo)

PD: a ver si un día de estos abro un hilo de sitios que se atienen a los mensajes completos del papa, para poder evitar sitios difamadores y tergiversadores, que tanto daño están haciendo a gente bienintencionada como tú.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

En efecto es una acercarse la ascua a la sardina de manual, el Papa dice en el video que hay que dejarles un medioambiente en condiciones a los que vendran, lo cual es correcto y no tiene nada que ver con genocidios. El catolicismo tiene una idea de la relación de dominio del hombre sobre la naturaleza que por su supuesto nada tiene que ver con los excesos mediambientales como es natural. HAY QUE EXPLICARLO TODO PORQUE AQUI FALTA VOLUNTAD Y LO QUE HAY ES MUCHO HEREJE


Bernaldo dijo:


> lo que realmente sucede es que la Iglesia va a arrebatarle al Neomalthusianismo su juguete favorito de las manos... y desmontarles el argumento de que hay que reducir la población humana en el planeta (por medios que nos podemos suponer, algunos de ellos terribles).
> 
> el papa Francisco lo está haciendo muy bien, se verán resultados positivos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

La guerra aunque la ganes es un fracaso de la diplomacia.


----------



## Tomate-chan (25 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> lo que realmente sucede es que la Iglesia va a arrebatarle al Neomalthusianismo su juguete favorito de las manos... y desmontarles el argumento de que hay que reducir la población humana en el planeta (por medios que nos podemos suponer, algunos de ellos terribles).
> 
> el papa Francisco lo está haciendo muy bien, se verán resultados positivos.



lo tuyo es fe y lo demas tonterias


----------



## Tomate-chan (25 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En efecto es una acercarse la ascua a la sardina de manual, el Papa dice en el video que hay que dejarles un medioambiente en condiciones a los que vendran, lo cual es correcto y no tiene nada que ver con genocidios. El catolicismo tiene una idea de la relación de dominio del hombre sobre la naturaleza que por su supuesto nada tiene que ver con los excesos mediambientales como es natural. HAY QUE EXPLICARLO TODO PORQUE AQUI FALTA VOLUNTAD Y LO QUE HAY ES MUCHO HEREJE



Pero que el cambio climatico es un BULO!!! Y el papa lo sabe!!


----------



## Tomate-chan (25 Sep 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

La cuestión es para qué emplea el Papa la cumbre del clima en su mensaje, y lo ha empleado para que los gobiernos se solidaricen con los paises que más sufres los embates climaticos que es un mensaje tipico de la Iglesia, para que tratemos de dejar un mundo en buen estado a nuestros descendientes y tambien a dejado claro que el problema esta causado por un hombre que se ha corrompido, y que habra que descorromper evidentemente mediante más fe verdadera.

Otra cosa es que los herejes os monteis vuestras peliculas en la cabeza desde lutero.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pero que el cambio climatico es un BULO!!! Y el papa lo sabe!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Y que un sacerdote cuestione la Iglesia delante de los fieles eso esta todo perfecto, tachar cardenales y lo que sea de no ser trigo limpio como si fuera una maruja en una peluqueria poniendo verdes a sus Jefes. Si la Iglesia esta corrompida y ha perdido autoridad, que sea consecuente y se monte un garaje porque la autoridad le viene de la Iglesia no de sí mismo, sin la Iglesia es un laico más hablando de cuestiones de fe como un protestonto cualquiera.

Porque cualquier bocachancla es sacerdote, ovispo o cardenal porque juró OBEDECER. y si no obedece quebranta su promesa y se puede ir perfectamente a regentar una garaje. Y luego los modernistas son los otros, cuando aqui estamos viendo como se destruyen principios fundamentales de obediencia y lealtad a la jerarquia que son más viejos que secarse al sol. 

El puñetero africa corre por España o que pasa aqui con estos comportamientos tipicos de incivilizados y tercermundistas, que me lo expliquen aver, la jearquia se respeta malditos simios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

JURÓ OBEDECER UNA JERARQUIA. Si no OBECEDE quebranta la promesa por la que fue ordenado Sacerdote y al garaje de cabeza.

*En tercer lugar, creo también con fe firme que la Iglesia, guardiana y maestra de la palabra revelada, ha sido instituida de una manera próxima y directa por Cristo en persona, verdadero e histórico, durante su vida entre nosotros, y creo que esta Iglesia esta edificada sobre Pedro, jefe de la jerarquía y sobre sus sucesores hasta el fin de los tiempos.*

JURAMENTO ROTO, A LA LONJA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Y se cuelgan los habitos y se alquila un garaje


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Menudas ratas, quebrantan el juramento que les da derecho a ser Sacerdotes y no pasa nada. Que se monten su lonja heretica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Aver simios, cuando juras, juras todos los puntos, y sino eres capaz de mantenerte en todos los puntos, el juramento está roto. No es lo que buscas o lo que esperan de ti y te vas a un garaje ipsofactorvm


----------



## Emperador (25 Sep 2019)

@Bernaldo @El Ariki Mau Cada vez son más evidentes los ataques para nada casuales al Santo Padre. Francisco no ha hecho más que reafirmar la Doctrina Social de la Iglesia que también nos recordaba San Juan Pablo II, ¿acaso se le tachaba a él de comunista? Por favor, ¡pero como un Papa de la Iglesia, asistido por el Espíritu Santo, puede ser simpatizante de una ideología MATERIALISTA!

Por otro lado, en cuanto a los temas morales (homosexualismo, transexualismo, etcétera) el Papa lo único que ha dicho es que hay que INTEGRAR a esas personas en la Iglesia, él mismo ha defendido que la doctrina es una, y que obviamente no se puede absolver a aquellas parejas divorciadas, o personas homosexuales que vivan en pecado. Pero hay que confiar en la infinita misericordia de Dios Padre y rezar por su salvación. ¿Qué católico puede dar la espalda ante una realidad que se nos presenta de forma tan clara? ¿Cuál debe ser la posición de la Iglesia, negar la realidad y taparse ojos y oídos, o sencillamente condenarles al infierno por toda la eternidad? ¿Esas personas no tienen alma, no son una creación de Dios? ¿Son los únicos que viven en pecado? Y parece que el Papa es el principal propagador de esas doctrinas, cuando él mismo en la Encíclica Laudato Si' las ha criticado y las ha calificado como perniciosas.

Algunos, como habéis dicho muy bien, creen que la Iglesia está para confirmar y apuntalar sus estilos de vida, sean cuales sean estos, o sus prejuicios e ideologías, sean cuales sean. Y no es así.

Mi solidaridad con vosotros y con el Papa, pido a Dios que le dé fuerzas. Y no olvidéis nunca que la mayor virtud de nuestra Iglesia es la unidad y la guía del Papa asistido por el Espíritu Santo. No os dejéis engañar por serpientes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Gracias por este mensaje tan claro. La Iglesia hace el Evangelio, es lo que tiene que hacer, esta abierto para los Leprosos más repudiados de la sociedad y debe de ir a buscarlos. Mi casa no lo está, pero es que yo no hago el evangelio, me dedico a hacer de abogado mientras insultó a estos simios, pero no lavo mi conciencia atacando a los que si lo hacen poniendo mi propia actitud como el Metro patrón de como han se ser medidas las cosas, como si fuera la medida de la santidad. Estoy convencido de que el CVII es obra del Espiritu Santo y que el Papa es el legitimo, y si no entiendo algo, no emito jucio sino que trato de comprenderlo y entonces ya empieazas a ver razones Evangelizadoras.



Emperador dijo:


> @Bernaldo @El Ariki Mau Cada vez son más evidentes los ataques para nada casuales al Santo Padre. Francisco no ha hecho más que reafirmar la Doctrina Social de la Iglesia que también nos recordaba San Juan Pablo II, ¿acaso se le tachaba a él de comunista? Por favor, ¡pero como un Papa de la Iglesia, asistido por el Espíritu Santo, puede ser simpatizante de una ideología MATERIALISTA!
> 
> Por otro lado, en cuanto a los temas morales (homosexualismo, transexualismo, etcétera) el Papa lo único que ha dicho es que hay que INTEGRAR a esas personas en la Iglesia, él mismo ha defendido que la doctrina es una, y que obviamente no se puede absolver a aquellas parejas divorciadas, o personas homosexuales que vivan en pecado. Pero hay que confiar en la infinita misericordia de Dios Padre y rezar por su salvación. ¿Qué católico puede dar la espalda ante una realidad que se nos presenta de forma tan clara? ¿Cuál debe ser la posición de la Iglesia, negar la realidad y taparse ojos y oídos, o sencillamente condenarles al infierno por toda la eternidad? ¿Esas personas no tienen alma, no son una creación de Dios? ¿Son los únicos que viven en pecado? Y parece que el Papa es el principal propagador de esas doctrinas, cuando él mismo en la Encíclica Laudato Si' las ha criticado y las ha calificado como perniciosas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperador (25 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Gracias por este mensaje tan claro. La Iglesia hace el Evangelio, es lo que tiene que hacer, esta abierto para los Leprosos más repudiados de la sociedad y debe de ir a buscarlos. Mi casa no lo está, pero es que yo no hago el evangelio, me dedico a hacer de abogado mientras insultó a estos simios, pero no lavo mi conciencia atacando a los que si lo hacen poniendo mi propia actitud como el Metro patrón de como han se ser medidas las cosas, como si fuera la medida de la santidad. Estoy convencido de que el CVII es obra del Espiritu Santo y que el Papa es el legitimo, y si no entiendo algo, no emito jucio sino que trato de comprenderlo y entonces ya empieazas a ver razones Evangelizadoras.



Muchos deberían limpiar su propia conciencia antes de emitir juicio alguno. Yo tengo amigos homosexuales casados, o parejas divorciadas, y si bien no lo apruebo todo de su estilo de vida, ni creo que deba ser aprobado desde un punto de vista teológico y moral, antes miro dentro de mí.

Porque yo también peco, y gravemente. He visto pornografía, y si bien he reducido su consumo sustancialmente, de vez en cuando sigo viéndola. He odiado, y no he sabido siempre perdonar. Prefiero ver la Misa dominical retransmitida por televisión antes que acudir a la Iglesia (padezco cierta fobia social) y nunca he comulgado por esos mismo pecados. Cuando voy a la Iglesia no espero que se me absuelva con una palmadita en la espalda o que se apruebe las cosas que hago, y que sé que están mal. Pero si busco reconforte espiritual, y comunidad con mis hermanos de fe. Y muchas de estas mismas personas pretenden andar dando lecciones a otras. La Iglesia no es propiedad de ninguna persona particular (salvo Dios), pero algunos pretenden que así sea. Y antes de condenar tan a la ligera, que se miren a ellos mismos.

De hecho, precisamente, si también la Iglesia Católica (única y verdadera Iglesia) es atacada por lobbys de todos los signos es por no ceder su doctrina a vaivenes reaccionarios o progresistas. Ni es tarea de la Iglesia marginar a las personas que viven en pecado, ni tampoco bendecir sus pecados. Buscad a la persona entre sus virtudes y defectos, y podréis amar con más facilidad.

Pero sobretodo, no cedáis a las intenciones centrífugas, a los movimientos cismáticos. Sabemos que hay épocas donde toca aguantar el chaparrón, pero Dios no nos abandona, como tampoco lo ha hecho en el pasado. Aguantad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Se han reventado todas las presas de la contención moral causando una inundación en la que se estan ahogando las peronas, y siendo la iglesia que ha tenido que desplegar botes salvavidas para acercarse a donde esta la inundación, se esta tratando falazmente de hacer parecer que es la Iglesia la que ha desatado las aguas cuando simplemente lidia con ellas como mejor puede. 

Las pestilentes aguas de la revocación de Mateo 16:18 que se añaden al pantanal, ya son obra de estos sedegarajistas.



Emperador dijo:


> Muchos deberían limpiar su propia conciencia antes de emitir juicio alguno. Yo tengo amigos homosexuales casados, o parejas divorciadas, y si bien no lo apruebo todo de su estilo de vida, ni creo que deba ser aprobado desde un punto de vista teológico y moral, antes miro dentro de mí.
> 
> Porque yo también peco, y gravemente. He visto pornografía, y si bien he reducido su consumo sustancialmente, de vez en cuando sigo viéndola. He odiado, y no he sabido siempre perdonar. Prefiero ver la Misa dominical retransmitida por televisión antes que acudir a la Iglesia (padezco cierta fobia social) y nunca he comulgado por esos mismo pecados. Cuando voy a la Iglesia no espero que se me absuelva con una palmadita en la espalda o que se apruebe las cosas que hago, y que sé que están mal. Pero si busco reconforte espiritual, y comunidad con mis hermanos de fe. Y muchas de estas mismas personas pretenden andar dando lecciones a otras. La Iglesia no es propiedad de ninguna persona particular (salvo Dios), pero algunos pretenden que así sea. Y antes de condenar tan a la ligera, que se miren a ellos mismos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperador (25 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Se han reventado todas las presas de la contención moral causando una inundación en la que se estan ahogando las peronas, y siendo la iglesia que ha tenido que desplegar botes salvavidas para acercarse a donde esta la inundación, se esta tratando falazmente de hacer parecer que es la Iglesia la que ha desatado las aguas cuando simplemente lidia con ellas como mejor puede.
> 
> Las pestilentes aguas de la revocación de Mateo 16:18 que se añaden al pantanal, ya son obra de estos sedegarajistas.



Es lo que tiene la labor de salvación, es poco agradecida y peor pagada. Pero es fundamental seguir ejerciéndola, sin hacer caso a mentiras malintencionadas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Nuevamente estamos con la basura farisaica de que acercarse a los pecadores es igual que bendecir el pecado. Proferidas por la misma rata que decia que el Obispo suizo queria casar homosexuales cuando en la entrevista de marras decia todo lo contrario. La difamación no es algo que Cristo aprovara.

Traductor de Google

PERIODISTA: ¿No es una contradicción: no quieres discriminar entre lesbianas y gays, *pero estás en contra de bendecir a tu pareja?*​​*OBISPO: Como dijimos, nuestra iglesia hace una distinción clara entre el matrimonio como una unión de hombre y mujer y otras formas de asociación. Es por eso que ella no ve un matrimonio en la unión de una mujer y una mujer o un hombre y un hombre. Es algo diferente, algo propio. En ese sentido, no se puede hablar de discriminación. Si uno no reconoce esta diferencia, todo se vuelve plano e igual. El Papa luego dice que es una indiferencia general.*​​*PERIODISTA: Puedes bendecir a dos personas del mismo sexo, dice la iglesia, pero no su conexión. El ciudadano de la calle no entiende eso. ,*​​*OBISPO: El punto de referencia para la asociación es, para la tradición bíblica y eclesiástica, el matrimonio entre un hombre y una mujer. Su conexión es la imagen del pacto de Dios con su pueblo, de Cristo con su iglesia. Dado que el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no es un matrimonio y, por lo tanto, no se interpreta como un pacto, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos. Sin embargo, es importante hablar primero con los interesados y preguntarles qué quieren.*​​Es decir el Obispo deja claro y meridiano que no es posible el matrimonio Homosexual el la Iglesia. 

La Iglesia es infalible y estos escombros de garaje que se le enfrentan nisiquiera pueden aguardar sin vilipendiar con mentiras y embustes:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

tambien el infraser @Kairós acuso al Papa de ser hereje por ser simple socio honorifico de una asociacion que no es la masoneria, este guarda putrefacción detras de ese sepulcro que pretende blanqueado.


----------



## Emperador (25 Sep 2019)

Nadie ha dicho que la Iglesia deba aceptar esas prácticas, se dice que la Iglesia debe tener las puertas abiertas para estas personas. Yo entro a la Iglesia teniendo un hábito onanista. Y como digo soy consciente de que es un pecado, pero es que todavía no he conocido Santos en mi entorno.

Es a eso precisamente a lo que se refiere el Papa Francisco. A acompañar, integrar y amar. La doctrina sigue siendo exactamente la misma.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> En la homilía dice: "_acabó en un fracaso: el fracaso de la Cruz_". En África dijo "_Esto_ es _la historia del fracaso de Dios. Es un Via Crucis_" y se queda mirando a cámara como diciendo "en vuestra cara". Hay una diferencia muy importante entre ambas afirmaciones, sé que lo vas a comprender en cuanto le des otro repaso.



Comprendo que yo no tengo el nivel, incluso que no te quede suficientemente explicado en las homilías de Francisco. Problemos a ver si Benedicto XVI te ayuda a comprenderlo mejor:



> "El "escándalo" y la "necedad" de la cruz radican precisamente en el hecho de que donde parece haber sólo fracaso, dolor, derrota, precisamente allí está todo el poder del Amor ilimitado de Dios, porque la cruz es expresión de amor y el amor es el verdadero poder que se revela precisamente en esta aparente debilidad."



(_*Benedicto XVI*_)

https://w2.vatican.va/content/benedict-xvi/es/audiences/2008/documents/hf_ben-xvi_aud_20081029.html

Yo creo que ni Francisco ni Benedicto dijeron ninguna herejía. Se llama "teología de la Cruz".

Un saludo, Sapo Concho, a ver si poco a poco nos vamos ayudando para comprender este tipo de malentendidos.


----------



## Emperador (25 Sep 2019)

El Papa Francisco ha dicho por activa y por pasiva, por ejemplo, que los divorciados no deben comulgar, que deben acercarse a la Iglesia por otros caminos, aludiendo incluso un caso de índole personal (al parecer su sobrina está casada con un divorciado, católico, de Misa dominical, que se confesaba y le decía al párroco "sé que no puede absolverme, pero bendígame). Él decía que le daba su bendición, pero que no debía comulgar al estar en pecado.

Si no se ha dado respuesta a esas cartas es porque tienen intereses muy determinados detrás, no son inocentes.


----------



## Emperador (25 Sep 2019)

Lo primero que deberías saber es que las exhortaciones apostólicas no constituyen doctrina, es simplemente un comentario respecto a un tema que hace el Papa. Por otro lado, el Santo Padre ya ha dicho por activa y por pasiva que su intención en Amoris Laetitia no es modificar el catecismo respecto al sacramento del matrimonio, y que el ideal cristiano ha de ser la unidad en la familia.

Lo único que explícitamente proponía el Papa era el acompañamiento espiritual y eclesial de la Iglesia hacia estas personas. Porque la Iglesia no puede abandonar nunca a un hijo de Dios bajo ninguna circunstancia.


----------



## Tomate-chan (25 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La cuestión es para qué emplea el Papa la cumbre del clima en su mensaje, y lo ha empleado para que los gobiernos se solidaricen con los paises que más sufres los embates climaticos que es un mensaje tipico de la Iglesia, para que tratemos de dejar un mundo en buen estado a nuestros descendientes y tambien a dejado claro que el problema esta causado por un hombre que se ha corrompido, y que habra que descorromper evidentemente mediante más fe verdadera.
> 
> Otra cosa es que los herejes os monteis vuestras peliculas en la cabeza desde lutero.



Pero que no hay ningun embate climatico ni responsabilidad alguna del ser humano, es todo una mentira, y el papa colabora con esa mentira porque ha puesto a la iglesia al servicio del globalismo politico, tal y como querian los que forzaron la dimision de Benedicto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Como que no existen embates climaticos, no hace falta cambios climaticos para que las haya, tienes desde huracanes pasando por sequias y desastres naturales desde que el mundo es mundo. O vas a negar esto tambien, le medio ambiente tambien se puede degradar o me vas a decir que no existen rios y tierras contaminadas; existen problemas de agotamientos de recursos en muchas zonas del mundo lejos de tu hombligo por ejemplo la pesca. Lo unico que haces es atribuir una intencionalidad malintencionada de garaje prefabricada a la Iglesia cuando tu no tienes telepatia que se sepa, de modo que trasformas enunciados completamente logicos como que hay que dejarles una tierra adecuada en herencia a los que vendran como que es señal de maldad.

Chorradas de protestontos de toda la vida que ya vienen de fabrica con la idea de que el Papa es el anticristo.




Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pero que no hay ningun embate climatico ni responsabilidad alguna del ser humano, es todo una mentira, y el papa colabora con esa mentira porque ha puesto a la iglesia al servicio del globalismo politico, tal y como querian los que forzaron la dimision de Benedicto.


----------



## Tomate-chan (25 Sep 2019)

Si Bergoglio queria decir lo mismo que Benedicto, pues haber dejado a Benedicto en lugar de obligarle a renunciar en favor de este antipapa comunista y sodomita.

https://es.dailystormer.name/2018/0...la-violacion-de-ninos-es-la-voluntad-de-dios/

_UniversoGay__:_



> _*Juan Carlos Cruz es uno de los tres denunciantes que destapan el Caso Karadima, por el que un sacerdote, Fernando Karadima, sería declarado culpable de abusos sexuales a menores de edad*, que llevaría igualmente a la dimisión de 34 obispos chilenos que le habrían estado encubriendo. Si en un principio el papa Francisco le habría acusado de lanzar «infamias» contra los miembros de la iglesia, posteriormentele invita a al Vaticano para rectificar su actitud y pedirle perdón.
> «Te quiero pedir perdón, a nombre del Papa y de la Iglesia por todo lo que has pasado. Te pido perdón por mí, porque fui causa de esta situación que te causó tanto dolor en estos últimos meses », asegura Cruz que le dice el Sumo Pontífice en una entrevista para El País. En su conversación hablan del estado de la iglesia en Chile y de las numerosas denuncias de abusos sexuales que están saliendo en todo el mundo. Cruz le explica que a pesar de la mala experiencia, no ha perdido su fe, pero *lo que más sorprende al chileno es una revelación del Papa con respecto a las personas homosexuales.*_





> _«*Juan Carlos, que tú seas gay no importa. Dios te hizo así y te quiere así y a mí no me importa. El Papa te quiere así, tú tienes que estar feliz con quien tú eres »*, asegura Cruz que le dice Jorge Mario Bergoglio tras explicarle que sin ser un santo no se considera «una mala persona», que simplemente trata de no hacerle daño a nadie. «Normalmente no hacemos comentarios sobre las conversaciones privadas del Papa», responde un portavoz del Vaticano al pedirle que confirmara las palabras del Sumo Pontífice este domingo, 20 de mayo._



_Esta declaración, “Dios te hizo gay”, es esencialmente de naturaleza religiosa y necesita ser deconstruida antes de que pueda ser criticada con la lógica secular.

Dios hizo todo como es.

Por esta misma lógica, Dios hizo los céstodos, y todos los demás parásitos intestinales, así como son, y los quiere así tal cual. O bien Satanás hizo algunas cosas, y eso explica por qué hay cosas malvadas, o todo fue hecho por Dios, y por eso hizo todo lo que consideramos malvado.

Yo creo en el segundo caso. Adoro la creación. Para algunas personas es difícil de entender, y esto ha dado origen al “problema del mal“, el más infantil y aburrido de todos los argumentos ateos.

Entonces, vamos a abordar esto prácticamente. ¿Es la homosexualidad una característica genética innata de las personas, o es un comportamiento aprendido?

AmazingHealth: (inglés)_



> _*Ocho importantes estudios de gemelos idénticos en Australia, los Estados Unidos y Escandinavia durante las últimas dos décadas llegaron a la misma conclusión: los homosexuales no nacieron así. “En el mejor de los casos, la genética es un factor menor”*, dice el Dr. Neil Whitehead, PhD. Whitehead trabajó para el gobierno de Nueva Zelanda como investigador científico durante 24 años, luego pasó cuatro años trabajando para las Naciones Unidas y la Agencia Internacional de Energía Atómica. Más recientemente, se desempeña como asesor de universidades japonesas sobre los efectos de la exposición a la radiación. Su doctorado es en bioquímica y estadística.
> Los gemelos idénticos tienen los mismos genes o ADN. Se nutren en condiciones prenatales iguales. Si la homosexualidad es causada por la genética o las condiciones prenatales y un gemelo es homosexual, el hermano gemelo también debe ser homosexual.
> “Debido a que tienen ADN idéntico, debe ser 100%”, señala el Dr. Whitehead. Pero los estudios revelan algo más. *“Si un gemelo idéntico tiene atracción hacia personas del mismo sexo, las posibilidades de que el compañero lo tenga son solo del 11% para los hombres y del 14% para las mujeres”.*_



_Esto es mayor que la tasa general de homosexualidad, por lo que debe haber algún componente genético allí. Hay un componente genético en absolutamente todo: por eso eres tú y no un pez. Si una orientación exclusivamente homosexual fuera hereditaria, no habría forma de que ese gen se reproduzca._



> _Debido a que los gemelos idénticos siempre son genéticamente idénticos, la homosexualidad no puede ser dictada genéticamente. *“Nadie nace gay”*, señala. *“Las cosas predominantes que crean la homosexualidad en un gemelo idéntico y no en el otro deben ser factores posteriores al nacimiento”.*
> …
> *Por ejemplo, un gemelo podría estar expuesto a pornografía o abuso sexual, pero no al otro.* Un gemelo puede interpretar y responder a su entorno familiar o de aula de forma diferente que el otro. “Estas respuestas individuales e idiosincrásicas a los eventos aleatorios y a los factores ambientales comunes predominan”, dice. El primer estudio muy grande y confiable de gemelos idénticos se llevó a cabo en Australia en 1991, seguido de un gran estudio de EE. UU. Alrededor de 1997. Luego, Australia y EE. UU. Realizaron más estudios de gemelos en 2000, seguidos de varios estudios en Escandinavia, según el Dr. Whitehead.
> …
> ...



_Esto también está respaldado por evidencia histórica. Los griegos y romanos precristianos tenían una aceptación cultural de la pederastia mucho mayor durante algunos períodos de su existencia que sus descendientes cristianos, que no son genéticamente distintos de ellos, pero que tienen un comportamiento sexual muy diferente. Esto también se puede notar en la diferencia entre los afganos, que violan a los niños como parte de su cultura, y sus primos iraníes que no hacen eso.

Entonces, este tipo, Juan Carlos Cruz, no nació gay. Probablemente no sería un homosexual, si no hubiera sido abusado sexualmente por este sacerdote mientras su concepto de su propia sexualidad aún se estaba formando.

Dado que fue su violación por un sacerdote que lo hizo así, el único significado coherente que puede entenderse de la declaración del Papa es que *“Es la voluntad de Dios que nuestros sacerdotes violen a los niños, y así los convierten en pervertidos iguales a ellos”.*

Simplemente no hay otra manera de analizar esto.








No soy, como, un gran erudito bíblico. Tampoco soy fan de la lógica protestante por la cual cualquiera puede leerla, decidir que su interpretación es la mejor, y declararse a sí mismo pastor. Pero, realmente es solo un libro. Cualquiera puede abrirlo y ver lo que está escrito adentro. 







De hecho- y insisto, no soy la mejor fuente aquí- pero creo recordar específicamente que Dios golpeó a Sodoma y Gomorra con la lluvia de azufre y fuego en castigo por su sodomía. De hecho, de ahí viene la palabra sodomía. 

Entonces, para que el Papa sugiera que Dios está bien con este comportamiento enfermo, cuando la Biblia lo prohíbe explícitamente, declara que aquellos que lo practican deben morir, y registra que Dios mismo destruyó pueblos enteros para esta práctica- esto me parece una herejía.

¿Qué diablos le ha sucedido a este mundo, que todos están tan distraídos y acobardados, que nadie está dispuesto a mover un dedo, ni siquiera para defender la palabra de Dios en la que tantos millones profesan creer?

Estoy avergonzado de que los ciudadanos del Vaticano no han linchado y quemado espontáneamente a este hombre por su traición a la fe._


----------



## Tomate-chan (25 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Como que no existen embates climaticos, no hace falta cambios climaticos para que las haya, tienes desde huracanes pasando por sequias y desastres naturales desde que el mundo es mundo. O vas a negar esto tambien, le medio ambiente tambien se puede degradar o me vas a decir que no existen rios y tierras contaminadas; existen problemas de agotamientos de recursos en muchas zonas del mundo lejos de tu hombligo por ejemplo la pesca. Lo unico que haces es atribuir una intencionalidad malintencionada de garaje prefabricada a la Iglesia cuando tu no tienes telepatia que se sepa, de modo que trasformas enunciados completamente logicos como que hay que dejarles una tierra adecuada en herencia a los que vendran como que es señal de maldad.
> 
> Chorradas de protestontos de toda la vida que ya vienen de fabrica con la idea de que el Papa es el anticristo.



Tu sigues ignorando que el papa habla en favor de la teoria de que hay un cambio climatico causado por el hombre, culpando al hombre de algo que no ha hecho. El dice que el cambio climatico es uno de los problemas mas graves de nuestro tiempo. No estoy siendo mal intencionado, eres tu el que ve una mala intencion en mi cuando solo me limito a señalar lo obvio: que tenemos un papa que no es un lider espiritual sino un politico que ha vendido la iglesia al nuevo orden mundial.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Sep 2019)

*Benedicto XVI (Homilía a obispos suízos)*


> Aprendemos los sentimientos de Jesucristo cuando aprendemos a pensar como él y, por tanto, cuando aprendemos a pensar también en su fracaso, en su experiencia de fracaso, y en el hecho de que incrementó su amor en el fracaso.



Benedicto XVI: «Dios no fracasa» - ZENIT - Espanol


*Francisco (Homilía en Santa Marta):*


> "Pero la victoria del amor de Dios por el hombre se manifiesta exáctamente en el _*aparente*_ fracaso de la Cruz de su Hijo"



Papa Francisco: Es del fracaso de donde Dios “saca la salvación”




Quien quiere ver herejía y maldad en lo uno pero no en lo otro tiene realmente el problema en sus ojos, que son los que arrojan la herejía contaminando lo que "alumbran".

En realidad ninguno de los dos papas dice ninguna herejía -por más que los protestantoides no dejen de afirmarlo- se trata de la "teología de la Cruz". Es bastante sencilla de entender, si se mira con buena voluntad, claro.


Kairós, me temo que tienes que mirar dentro de tí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Ya esta explicado, la guerra aunque la ganes es el fracaso de la diplomacia:

GENESIS 6

5 Y vio Jehová que la maldad de los hombres era mucha en la tierra, y que todo designio de los pensamientos del corazón de ellos era de continuo solamente el mal.

6 Y se arrepintió Jehová de haber hecho hombre en la tierra, y le dolió en su corazón.

7 Y dijo Jehová: Raeré de sobre la faz de la tierra a los hombres que he creado, desde el hombre hasta la bestia, y hasta el reptil y las aves del cielo; pues me arrepiento de haberlos hecho. 

MATEO 23

34 Por tanto, he aquí yo os envío profetas y sabios y escribas; y de ellos, a unos mataréis y crucificaréis, y a otros azotaréis en vuestras sinagogas, y perseguiréis de ciudad en ciudad;


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Pero desgraciado eso es como decir que si tener techo fuera necesario para la salvación Dios nos hubiera enviado Arquitectos. La Iglesia se preocupa por las miserias terrenas de la gente en los cuales la pobreza y por supuesto los embates climaticos son uno de los sufrimientos.

Las llaves del Cielo la tiene la Iglesia, Mateo 16:19, y en la lonja estas fuera de ella.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Sep 2019)

Francisco y Benedicto utilizan la misma teología, sus citas son intercambiables, de hecho las utilizan ambos en sus diferntes intervenciones, como he demostrado...

la diferencia es el sesgo que ponéis algunos en la focalización.

mira dentro de tí, ahí está el fallo... 


ya son varios retratos los que ha habido que hacerte en este hilo, pero ha sido por tu empeño en tergiversar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Atribuyes falazmente una intencionalidad y unos hechos que en absoluto estan consumados como sucede por contra en los garajes de los herejes de tu estirpe que casais homosexuales. Hasta el ovispo al que difamastes dice claramente que la Iglesia solo admite el matrimonio hombre-mujer


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

1+1 = MATEO 16:18

18 Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro,[a] y sobre esta roca* edificaré mi iglesia; y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella. 

Lonja hereje =









*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (25 Sep 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (25 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Es que eso es lo que va a pasar si Francisco no renuncia; un cisma. Los anticristianos se frotan las manos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Huele como a sedegarajismo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Los herejes ya estais cismados de hace siglos en vuestras lonjas.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Es que eso es lo que va a pasar si Francisco no renuncia; un cisma.


----------



## Tomate-chan (25 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los herejes ya estais cismados de hace siglos en vuestras lonjas.



Eso es lo que andan buscando los masones infiltrados; divide y venceras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Dedicado a los Herejes como @Kairós que revocan la validez de Mateo 16:18 con sus meras insidiosas mentiras:
Vereis que muchas cosas cosas estan de rabiosa actualidad con esto del sedegarajismo:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Em efecto indiferentismo hereje que piensa que la iglesia debiera ser indiferente a que millones de almas sean condenadas al infierno sin pretender llegar a ellas


----------



## BGA (25 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Un apunte: "Gongoriano" no "gorgoriano". Y ya ni sé para qué contesto porque estoy hablando con una máquina registradora que me devuelve tickets sin sentido que tengo que hilar y descifrar para encontrarles la coherencia. Tiempo perdido porque es casi como hablar con un tipo colocado de a saber qué.
> 
> "_Presuponer que tomo al azar lo que me conviene cuando he dicho que prácticamente nada de lo que dice Bruke me extrañaría en boca de Francisco, da una idea de por qué procelosas aguas se mueve tan a gusto._"
> 
> ...




Como le decía proyecta usted en los demás haciendo una lectura "psicológica" rebuscando en su estado de ánimo. Ya sabe porqué se lo digo, por la rabia y eso con que según usted escribo. Eso por no traer aquí el surtido de insultos con mayúsculas y negrita que felizmente ha dejado apartado.

A lo que íbamos. Se equivoca usted públicamente pensando que me corrige a mí. La inmodestia tiene su precio.


"_No  se  *se* sigue ni siquiera  de *de* las palabras de Burke ((sobre) sobra) que el relato de las dificultades del las primeras evangelizaciones ponga en entredicho la necesidad de una Nueva Evangelización, que como se hará una idea, no consiste en evangelizar de nuevo como si volviéramos al principio, sino teniendo en cuenta que los destinatarios son distintos y seguramente más reacios y resabiados._"

La frase quedaría como estaba: "_No se sigue ni siquiera de las palabras de Burke que el relato de las dificultades del las primeras evangelizaciones ponga en entredicho la necesidad de una Nueva Evangelización..."._

Traducido viene a decir que por tener en cuenta las dificultades de las primeras evangelizaciones no podemos concluir que no sea necesario una nueva evangelización. Y para que lo entienda aún mejor, añado a la frase anterior: ...dadas las actuales dificultades.

Y resulta curioso porque este tipo de argumentos, conocidos como el argumento falaz "non sequitur" (no se sigue), se emplea muy a menudo por parte de los "críticos". De hecho está plagado de ellas.

A los "podría", "tal vez", "seguramente", tenemos que añadir el uso frecuente de esta falacia, por la cual si el Papa dice algo que suena raro, la conclusión falaz es que un hereje. La herejía habrá que buscarla no en su forma de expresarse sino en los indiscutibles contrastes que tuviera respecto a la Doctrina.

¿Y quién o quiénes están en condiciones de discutir sin lugar a dudas el encaje o no de unas determinadas expresiones con la Doctrina?.

Comprenderá el lector que no es suficiente traer como demostraciones incuestionables dichos y dictados de otros Papas por una sencilla razón: sus advertencias coinciden con el actual Papa en la medida en que son expuestas fuera de contexto y con la mente del lector suficientemente adoctrinada para: 

1. Admitir la autoridad igual o superior de cualquier opinador que se presente como aliado o neutro respecto a la persona o institución que de hecho representa la máxima autoridad posible. Entiéndase que esta autoridad no es el dictado de una sola persona sobre las demás, sino que existe un estudio, un debate y unas conclusiones que son las que se ofrecen como opinión autorizada. En el caso de la Iglesia, están los Concilios como máxima expresión y al Papa -elegido por los cardenales del cónclave- le acompaña además la Fuerza del Espíritu Santo.

2. Incorporarse al movimiento contestatario atraído por una cuantas "voces autorizadas" que con el uso intensivo de las redes sociales, se replican y magnifican ofreciendo una sensación apocalíptica y distorsionada de la realidad. Cualquiera que lleve un tiempo en este foro sabrá del extraño morbo que existe por ver en primera fila como se acaba el mundo o empieza la siguiente guerra, eso sí, viéndolo desde casa y comiendo palomitas o doritos....

Comento una frase de Burke con el que pretende zanjar el tema a su favor:

Este es un programa que no cambia con los cambios de los tiempos y las culturas, a pesar de tener en cuenta el tiempo y la cultura en aras de un verdadero diálogo y una comunicación efectiva."

Obviamente este programa es Cristo y como ya dije Cristo no cambia. La cuestión es ese "a pesar" de tener en cuenta el tiempo y la cultura....

Dicho de otro modo: que tener en cuenta el tiempo y la cultura, no debe alterar ni cuestionar el "programa" que es Cristo. ¿Está negando Burke tener en cuenta el tiempo y la cultura?. No. Está diciendo que no pueden alterar el programa (que es Cristo).

Su modo falaz de pensar viene a decir que si existe un "programa" no es necesario tener en cuenta ni el tiempo ni la cultura. ¿Es así?.

Como último ejemplo del argumento "_non sequitu_r": Del cuidado y fidelidad al programa, no se sigue que debamos dar la espalda al tiempo y a la cultura.


----------



## BGA (25 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Como comprenderás, mientras una persona no me llame protestante por haberle recriminado que clasifique libremente de literatura las palabras de los Evangelios y luego amenace con quedar él y sus amigotes (sólo no) a pegarme una paliza (...), no utilizaré insultos. Ahora sí, si tu vienes a por mí yo me defiendo y si vienes a por mí en manada como las gitanas o los moritos te trataré como una gitana o como un morito además de defenderme. Porque un mindundi que sufre de verborrea crónica y además cobarde con un séquito de niñatas y locazas detrás, por no ser capaz de resolver sólo sus asuntos, que se dedica a llamar hereje protestante a otros cuando es él el que ningunea, al más puro estilo luterano, las Sagradas Escrituras a conveniencia.
> 
> Sobre lo que escribes después para intentar subsanar tu verborrea de escritor frustrado muy gilipollas ni lo voy a leer ya. Estoy hasta los huevos de gentuza como vosotros. Que te den, bga y varias veces porque estás muy necesitado. Y aprende a escribir o deja de usar esa retórica pako que gastas porque nadie entiende tus gongorismos, sobretodo si están plagados de contradicciones.
> 
> PD: ¿Por qué cojones no te habría mantenido en ignorados? Error subsanado. A cascarla, pedante tarado de los cojones.



Lo leerá de todos modos así que ahí va: no puede soportar haber metido la pata de manera tan flagrante y se escusa en que no quiere leerme porque le le parezco pedante. Es muy libre de pensar lo que quiera pero su rectificación de mis escrito le ha acabado escociendo.

Ah, le recuerdo que en su día *le pedí perdón* por haber interpretado mal que fuera protestante. Perdón que no le sirvió sino para cargar con todo lo que tenía a mano para insultarme y luego retarme. Ese reto lo acepté y usted pretende que sea yo quien vaya a visitarle poniendo escusas tan tontas "para un valiente" como la de que voy a ir con no se cuantos gitanos.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho, ayudaría que dulcificaras un poco el lenguaje con BGA. Es buena gente, a mí ya me lo ha demostrado.

Y pone cosas la mar de interesantes, deberías mirar sus escritos con otros ojos. De pedante nada.

saludos.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Como comprenderás, mientras una persona no me llame protestante por haberle recriminado que clasifique libremente de literatura las palabras de los Evangelios y luego amenace con quedar él y sus amigotes (solo no) a pegarme una paliza (...), no utilizaré insultos. Ahora sí, si tu vienes a por mí yo me defiendo y si vienes a por mí en manada como las gitanas o los moritos te trataré como una gitana o como un morito además de defenderme. Porque un mindundi que sufre de verborrea crónica y además cobarde con un séquito de niñatas y locazas detrás, por no ser capaz de resolver sólo sus asuntos, que se dedica a llamar hereje protestante a otros cuando es él el que ningunea, al más puro estilo luterano, las Sagradas Escrituras a conveniencia.
> 
> Sobre lo que escribes después para intentar subsanar tu verborrea de escritor frustrado muy gilipollas ni lo voy a leer ya. Estoy hasta los huevos de gentuza como vosotros. Que te den, bga y varias veces porque estás muy necesitado. Y aprende a escribir o deja de usar esa retórica pako que gastas porque nadie entiende tus gongorismos, sobretodo si están plagados de contradicciones.
> 
> PD: ¿Por qué cojones no te habría mantenido en ignorados? Error subsanado. A cascarla, pedante tarado de los cojones.


----------



## BGA (25 Sep 2019)

Kairós no puede ser sincero cuando:

1. Ataca al Papa Francisco en su persona, obviando el hecho de que sigue siendo la cabeza de la Iglesia a la que siguen perteneciendo tanto los ultra como los progres a pesar de las correciones o toques de atención que Francisco les ha hecho a ambas corrientes todavía "dentro de la Iglesia". No obstante, a pesar de esas criticas a los progres alemanes que le solicitan cosas de progres y protestantes...

2. ...rendondea su ataque trayendo fotos de progres haciendo cosas de progres como si fueran la viva estampa del Papa.

Ha conseguido -él y los de su cuerda, muy activos como pueden comprobar- consolidar la idea de que este Papa es también progre (no dice nada de sus toques de atención a esos modernos), por lo cual, todos los oficios celebrados por progres son autoría indirecta (o directísima si tercia la ocasión) del Papa Francisco.

Si embargo cuando se trata de respaldar a los rigurosos, no tiene empacho en descartar cualquier connivencia del Papa Francisco con algunas de sus afirmaciones. De hecho los invita a dialogar y afirma que muchos no quieren hacerlo, sino que "obedezca" sus puntos de vista porque "ellos" son la nueva autoridad.

En definitiva tenemos una tenaza contra la Iglesia en los rigurosos y los progres. Si ambos lo tratan mal porque no obedece a sus expectativas respectivas, será que sigue "centrado" a pesar de tener en cuenta "el tiempo y la cultura".

Se puede entender que no teme al Cisma aunque reza para que no ocurra. Por eso quiere eliminarlo. Saben que si no lo consiguen serán ellos los que deban abandonar a la Iglesia si a este Papa sigue otro profundizando en la Doctrina en busca de soluciones para este tiempo y cultura.


----------



## BGA (25 Sep 2019)

Quizás tenga razón, a su manera todos "sois" modernistas que tenéis en tal alta estima vuestro criterio personal que no veis motivo alguno para frenar un poco vuestra lengua. Y ahora no vuelva con sus copia y pega de rigor que ya estamos en disposición de discriminar qué se dice contra el futuro de la Iglesia y en quiénes se cumplirían las profecías.

Esas inquietudes "milenaristas" no son nada católicas.

Y si no es por modernismo, será por protestantismo vestido con piel católica que tampoco le duelen prendas criticar al Papa como si vuestro sentido de la Palabra fuera el perfecto sin más discusión.

Si fuera honesto, cuando nos trae celebraciones con la bandera LGTB, debería también traer palabras textuales donde Francisco las aplauda explícitamente, aunque pensándolo mejor, seguro que encontrará alguna cita en favor de "las personas homosexuales" sin hacer mención que la Iglesia de siempre ha puesto el ojo en el pecado y no en el pecador.

Una moral superior puede "acompañar" a una moral inferior. Una moral inferior se arruga ante una moral superior. Es fácil de entender, pero hay que quererlo.


----------



## BGA (25 Sep 2019)

Fiel a su cinismo, hace como que no distingue entre el mensaje y su contexto real con el contexto que le quiere dar usted. Su campaña de memes comparte el mismo propósito que los que se dedican a la política y a los gatitos....

Al argumento "non sequitur" se añade otro no menos frecuente particularmente en sus intervenciones: Argumento ad verecundiam .

Definición: Un argumentum ad verecundiam, argumento de autoridad o magister dixit es una forma de falacia. Consiste en defender algo como verdadero porque *quien es citado* en el argumento tiene autoridad en la materia.

Por ejemplo, "no se sigue" que de las advertencias de apostasía, tenga que ser en la figura del Papa actual que se cumplan. Damos por cierto que ocurrirán pero ustedes tiene mucha prisa en que ocurra cuanto antes. Eso se llama profecía autocumplida. Judíos y protestantes "arden" en deseos...

Ejemplo (de ahora mismo): San Gerardo Sagredo: Los que son discípulos de Cristo no tiene necesidad de doctrinas extranjeras".

1. Ha machacado la idea de que el Papa Francisco es de la opinión que todas las religiones son igual de verdaderas. Eso es completamente falso y se le ha advertido de ello: Dios ha querido que haya lenguas distintas (Babel), sexos distintos (Adan y Eva) y religiones distintas porque no envió a sus profetas por todo el mundo desde el minuto cero. Hubo un pueblo elegido para tal fin y es en su seno que nace el Cristianismo. Lo hizo paulatinamente haciendo madurar y esperando la madurez necesaria para dar los siguientes pasos.

¿Es procedente exorcizar a todo aquel que quiera convertirse al catolicismo desde otras religiones?. No que yo sepa y usted lo sabe, creo que por propia experiencia. Así pues, sino no es necesario, quiere decir que en su propia religión se puede encontrar el germen que madurará con La Palabra. ¿De qué modo podría un Papa tratar con líderes de otras religiones si no está convencido de que la suya es la religión verdadera?.

Pero ustedes, en su campaña de desprestigio, ya ponen la venda antes de la herida y convierten los peligros en hechos ciertos.

2. Utiliza lo dicho por una figura importante o santa de la Iglesia (autoridad) como argumento falaz que respalde sus acusaciones: argumentum ad verecundiam.

3. "No se sigue" de los texto de las figuras importantes o santas de la Iglesia que nos presenta, que esas personas con sus frases estén dando respaldo a sus conclusiones. non sequitur y argumentum ad verecundiam.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Sep, esa rilada monumental del bocachancla del sapo pocho fue antologica, se quedo mustio en 0-coma como al renacuajo que le sacan de la charca, en fin, tiene una paciencia notable como poco para tratar con esa educacion que lo hace con el sujeto X.



BGA dijo:


> Lo leerá de todos modos así que ahí va: no puede soportar haber metido la pata de manera tan flagrante y se escusa en que no quiere leerme porque le le parezco pedante. Es muy libre de pensar lo que quiera pero su rectificación de mis escrito le ha acabado escociendo.
> 
> Ah, le recuerdo que en su día *le pedí perdón* por haber interpretado mal que fuera protestante. Perdón que no le sirvió sino para cargar con todo lo que tenía a mano para insultarme y luego retarme. Ese reto lo acepté y usted pretende que sea yo quien vaya a visitarle poniendo escusas tan tontas "para un valiente" como la de que voy a ir con no se cuantos gitanos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Estan en una campaña con el objetivo de causar desafección en la Iglesia, para ese fin, el empleo de todas las falacias de las que se pueda hechar mano esta permitido, como cuando le pille al viperino de @Kairós sacando textos de minutos diferentes de un video para crear la frase que queria. No les importa nada porque sus intenciones no son honestas ni son lo que dicen ser, son agentes protestantes. Y lo que hemos visto aqui, en esta probeta que es este hilo, debe de servir para salir inmunizados a todas las habladurias, vilipendios y difamaciones que profieren este grupo ORGANIZADO.



BGA dijo:


> Fiel a su cinismo, hace como que no distingue entre el mensaje y su contexto real con el contexto que le quiere dar usted. Su campaña de memes comparte el mismo propósito que los que se dedican a la política y a los gatitos....
> 
> Al argumento "non sequitur" se añade otro no menos frecuente particularmente en sus intervenciones: Argumento ad verecundiam .
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Te lo hemos explicado ya y lo entenderias sino tubieras el cerebro hecho papilla. Lo que haces es emitir un juicio falaz con una condena, por ejemplo el papa es el anticristo y despues buscas en la bibliografia todo lo que dijeron autoridades pasadas sober el anticrito. Pero el juicio es tuyo, y es el juciio de un sujeto disfuncional e impio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Es como si yo digo basando en una entrevista que yo me invento como hicistes con el Obispo Suizo, que tu @Kairós eres un pedofilo, y despues meto un monton de paginas de autoridades que hablan de lo nefasto y de la pena de muerte que se merecen la gentuza asi para manipular emocionalmente como que el juicio esta respaldado por ellos. Entiendes la tactica perfectamente escoria de lonja porque la utilizas constantemente y seguro que con ella sometes a las ovejas que tienes prisioneras en tu garaje.


----------



## BGA (25 Sep 2019)

Mire muchacho, es llover sobre mojado. Esas citas son válidas per se. Lo que no es válido es el uso que hace de ellas porque las emplea como respaldo de sus acusaciones. Usted debe demostrar de una forma inequívoca que son ciertas sus acusaciones "antes" de respaldarse en esas citas. Lo contrario es un argumento de autoridad. Usted, se lo recuerdo, solo argumenta -y poco- con textos de autoridad fuera de contexto. Por eso su actividad es falaz y nada católica, ni por obediencia ni por caridad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Por sus obras les conocereis:









BGA dijo:


> Mire muchacho, es llover sobre mojado. Esas citas son válidas per se. Lo que no es válido es el uso que hace de ellas porque las emplea como respaldo de sus acusaciones. Usted debe demostrar de una forma inequívoca que son ciertas sus acusaciones "antes" de respaldarse en esas citas. Lo contrario es un argumento de autoridad. Usted, se lo recuerdo, solo argumenta -y poco- con textos de autoridad fuera de contexto. Por eso su actividad es falaz y nada católica, ni por obediencia ni por caridad.


----------



## BGA (25 Sep 2019)

Debe demostrar que la Doctrina se está amoldando a otras confesiones en vez de aplicarla a estos tiempos y cultura. Le hemos demostrado que el "mundo" nunca fue más poderoso que ahora ni la gente con menos interés por los temas del alma. Nuevos tiempos que requieren "explorar en la Doctrina" nuevas soluciones.

Demostrar e insinuar, sugerir, suponer... no son lo mismo. Debe demostrar que lo que dice es cierto dando datos que no consistan en explicaciones o interpretaciones de tales datos.

Vuelve de nuevo al movil, a los chamanes y al 3G...(le falta internet, sospecho que por alguna razón) como si no fuera la tecnología su mejor herramienta para propagar la desafección en contra del Papa legítimo y de la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

El amazonas es obra de las leyes fisicas de Dios, las falacias e infamias sustentadas en mentiras que jhemos visto aqui para acusar a aquel Obispo de querer casar homosexuales como al papa de ser mason son obra suya.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Cuanto te pagan @Kairós y quien te paga?


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Sep 2019)

Impresionante el tandem BGA-Ariki, cómo han aniquilado las falacias del "separado" Kairós, teniendo en cuanta que es mucho más difícil atacar destructivamente que defender.

Kairós es un "antitradicionalista"... de la línea luciferina, esa que comienza su labor separadora y cismática desde el momento de la Rebelión del Malo contra Dios Padre. Aunque ciertamente su metodología se acerca bastante al conglomerado ese de sectas mucho más modernas y modernistas en que ha ido degenerando la rebelión de Lutero pero alineado con la vieja antitradición satánica.

Saludos a esos dos y a todos los buenos lectores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Infoprotestante, la web del luterano informado. Ahora quizas no habria que olvidar que no es a los que ya estan evangelizados a los que se les evangeliza, estos ya lo estan,, sino a los que todavia desconocen el evangelio y hay que enseñarselo poco a poco de acuerdo a sus mecanismo cognitivos heredados. Se le llama pedagogia.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Infoprotestante, la web del luterano informado. Ahora quizas no habria que olvidar que no es a los que ya estan evangelizados a los que se les evangeliza, estos ya lo estan,, sino a los que todavia desconocen el evangelio y hay que enseñarselo poco a poco de acuerdo a sus mecanismo cognitivos heredados. Se le llama pedagogia.



el surfer de las religiones ya ha advertido que si la ola de Francisco no le llena buscará una nueva...










"SI TRAEN A LUTERO DE VUELTA, YO ME VOY" POR LUIS FERNANDO PEREZ BUSTAMANTE

PD1: recordemos, pensamiento "disidente"--> el que se sienta lejos o aparte, de la misma familia que "sedevacante".
PD2: contra la disidencia...comunión y contra la discordia... concordia.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> No sois más que una panda de niñatos analfabetos y con tara mental severa. Tiempo al tiempo y os cansaréis de tragar toda vuestra mierda. Gentuza impresentable.



calma amigo, hay que serenarse.

buenas noches y hasta mañana.´


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

Ya estamos nuevamente con la insidia de que tratar de construir puentes con gente que vive en otro mundo conceptual se hace para llevar la doctrina de la Iglesia al punto medio. Esto esta solo en vuestras hereticas molleras, esto sigue estando vigente:

*Creo en Dios Padre todopoderoso, creador del cielo y de la tierra. Creo en Jesucristo, su único Hijo, nuestro Señor. Fue concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu Santo y nació de María la Virgen. Padeció bajo el poder de Poncio Pilato. Fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado. Descendió a los infiernos. Al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos. Subió a los cielos, y está sentado a la derecha de Dios Padre todopoderoso. Desde allí ha de venir a juzgar a vivos y muertos. Creo en el Espíritu Santo, la santa Iglesia católica, la comunión de los santos, el perdón de los pecados, la resurrección de la carne, y la vida eterna. Amén.*

Todas esas chorradas las dices porque eres un hereje y revocas mateo 16:18 porque tu elijes de la biblia lo que mejor te conbiene como el tipico impio de garaje:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2019)

No puede volver a donde nunca salió me parece que es el problema.



Bernaldo dijo:


> el surfer de las religiones ya ha advertido que si la ola de Francisco no le llena buscará una nueva...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 159010
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomate-chan (26 Sep 2019)




----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Que no me llames amigo puto degenerado de mierda. Yo no soy un maricón de mierda como tú que quiere ver las iglesias llenas de frescos de homosexuales ni a sacerdotes con sotanas gays insultando a Jesucristo con cada palabra que dicen. No eres mi amigo, por mí puedes pudrirte en el infierno rodeado de maricones que es lo que buscas. Tú y la escoria ejecutable de la puta enferma mental de la Marikiki y la escoria cobarde de mierda que no tiene ni media ostia del cerdo diarreico mental de bga (bastardo gilipollas asqueroso), que no hace más que defecar su diarrea mental de mierda coloreada con palabrería barata digna de un puto maricón palanganero pedante de mierda. Sois gentuza, sois escoria hereje. Así de simple. Sabéis leer y después de todo lo que se ha escrito y mostrado si seguís defendiendo lo que defendéis o sois unos maricones masones de mierda o sois basura hereje infiltrada que no os merecéis más que lo vais a tener. Hay que plantar la semilla pero no quedarse mirando semana tras semana, día y noche como crece. Vais a perder y lo sabéis por eso estás tan acojonados que defendéis que se destrocen dogmas milenarios que se insulte a Dios y Jesus en sus narices y en la de sus fieles. Os aferráis a la mierda como la mierda que sois. Yo no he hecho voto de castidad, no soy sacerdote, responderé por mis pecados como cualquier otro pero no se podrá decir de mí que no trate a la mierda como lo que se merece. Y vosotros sois mierda, de la peor que hay. Puta escoria masónica infiltrada de los cojones, y recordadlo no venceréis. Está escrito.



Poco a poco, amigo, no se ganó Zamora en una hora.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> Muchos deberían limpiar su propia conciencia antes de emitir juicio alguno. Yo tengo amigos homosexuales casados, o parejas divorciadas, y si bien no lo apruebo todo de su estilo de vida, ni creo que deba ser aprobado desde un punto de vista teológico y moral, antes miro dentro de mí.
> 
> Porque yo también peco, y gravemente. He visto pornografía, y si bien he reducido su consumo sustancialmente, de vez en cuando sigo viéndola. He odiado, y no he sabido siempre perdonar. Prefiero ver la Misa dominical retransmitida por televisión antes que acudir a la Iglesia (padezco cierta fobia social) y nunca he comulgado por esos mismo pecados. Cuando voy a la Iglesia no espero que se me absuelva con una palmadita en la espalda o que se apruebe las cosas que hago, y que sé que están mal. Pero si busco reconforte espiritual, y comunidad con mis hermanos de fe. Y muchas de estas mismas personas pretenden andar dando lecciones a otras. La Iglesia no es propiedad de ninguna persona particular (salvo Dios), pero algunos pretenden que así sea. Y antes de condenar tan a la ligera, que se miren a ellos mismos.
> 
> ...




se me había pasado contestar, Emperador... te haría una minirecomendación -porfa no entenderla como reproche sino posible ayuda- y es que mejor no confesar en público cosas que aún no has superado al menos de momento, mejor deja este tipo de confesiones para su sitio antes que en sitios como este, por varias razones.

es por eso que te comento, por si puede ayudarte, que erradiqué por completo el visionado de pornografía hace unos pocos años, ni siquiera clico a los clásicos vídeos medio insinuantes que la gente suele hacer circular por el guasar.

exponerte aquí -especialmente con el pelaje de la gente que pulula- tiene dos desventajas, que excita la soberbia de quienes buscan el pecado en ojo ajeno y los llama a ponerse en plan juez -fíjate que se atreven, nada menos, a juzgar de hereje al mismo papa- por otro lado aplaca el impulso de irse a un confesor, lo cual es mucho más potente y duradero en el camino de superación.

dejando ese tema, muy buenas intervenciones las tuyas en el hilo, gracias!


----------



## Emperador (26 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> se me había pasado contestar, Emperador... te haría una minirecomendación -porfa no entenderla como reproche sino posible ayuda- y es que mejor no confesar en público cosas que aún no has superado al menos de momento, mejor deja este tipo de confesiones para su sitio antes que en sitios como este, por varias razones.
> 
> es por eso que te comento, por si puede ayudarte, que erradiqué por completo el visionado de pornografía hace unos pocos años, ni siquiera clico a los clásicos vídeos medio insinuantes que la gente suele hacer circular por el guasar.
> 
> ...



Ni mucho menos me lo tomo como un reproche, gracias por tu recomendación, especialmente por tu tercer párrafo 

Tomo buena nota


----------



## Emperador (26 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿ Tú quién eres del forito gay? ¿Español, Hispanorromano, multi de Gerión? ¿Por qué no os vais a vuestra cloaca de 5 ratas a ver si la levantáis en vez de venir aquí a trolear? Sois peores que niñatos de 12 años en facebook y se os cala primero. Impresentables. En vez los guiñitos lameos el culo que es lo que hacéis en vuestra pocilga gay.



No soy multi de nadie, pero me pregunto que clase de mal padeces para profesar tanto odio a ciertas personas de este foro.

No le lamo el culo a nadie, defiendo lo que creo, y busco la verdad, que siempre está ahí esperándonos. Ya he dicho que no soy el mejor católico ni pretendo serlo, soy un fiel más, con sus pecados y con sus errores, pero siguiendo el consejo del conforero @Bernaldo, no voy a confesar nada más, y menos aquí.

No tenéis la verdad absoluta, y menos aún tenéis derecho a llamar a nadie hereje, renegando vosotros del Santo Padre.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> bernalda, trol impresentable de mierda, ¿por qué no vas a soltar tu basura de diarrea mental a tu mierda de foro? Allí también hay herejes:
> 
> Un comentario de tu mono culero "Gerión" que pulurará por aquí seguramente con un multi troleando, que es lo único que venís a hacer aquí la gentuza de ese foro gay de mierda de 5 pelagatos.
> 
> ...



en COES hay libertad de expresión mientras se mantengan unos mínimos en el registro de lenguaje cordial, así que no hay ningún problema con las divergencias de opinión como las de Gerión, ese argumenta y listo.

en cuanto a qué "vengo a hacer a BBJ", has de pensar que llevo más de una década escribiendo en BBJ así que la pregunta quizás la deba hacer yo, a qué viniste tú en su día, amigo?

te animo a participar en COES, te vendrá bien, simplemente con un registro de lenguaje moderado funcionará.

atrévete, Sapo Concho! 


PD: buena onda ese lenguaje con mexicanismos que te gastas, chido!


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> No soy multi de nadie, pero me pregunto que clase de mal padeces para profesar tanto odio a ciertas personas de este foro.
> 
> No le lamo el culo a nadie, defiendo lo que creo, y busco la verdad, que siempre está ahí esperándonos. Ya he dicho que no soy el mejor católico ni pretendo serlo, soy un fiel más, con sus pecados y con sus errores, pero siguiendo el consejo del conforero @Bernaldo, no voy a confesar nada más, y menos aquí.
> 
> No tenéis la verdad absoluta, y menos aún tenéis derecho a llamar a nadie hereje, renegando vosotros del Santo Padre.



pues si no estás registrado en COES te invito ya mismo, allá poca gente se atreve a escribir... y no comemos a nadie.


----------



## Emperador (26 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pues si no estás registrado en COES te invito ya mismo, allá poca gente se atreve a escribir... y no comemos a nadie.



Voy a leerlo y a echarle un vistazo, parece interesante (no conocía el foro).


----------



## Tomate-chan (26 Sep 2019)

La culpa de la situacion actual de la Iglesia es de Bergoglio y solo de Bergoglio, mas alla de que lo este haciendo por maldad o torpeza.


----------



## Emperador (26 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> La culpa de la situacion actual de la Iglesia es de Bergoglio y solo de Bergoglio, mas alla de que lo este haciendo por maldad o torpeza.



Claro hombre, el Papa Francisco, que lleva siéndolo desde 2013, es el culpable de todos los males de la Iglesia.

Y luego el troll soy yo.


----------



## Tomate-chan (26 Sep 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> Claro hombre, el Papa Francisco, que lleva siéndolo desde 2013, es el culpable de todos los males de la Iglesia.
> 
> Y luego el troll soy yo.



Es Bergoglio el que ha causado la confusion doctrinal, eso es indiscutible. Si la Iglesia esta dividida es por su culpa; catolicos cada vez mas confundidos acerca de cual es o deberia ser la moral cristiana, debido a los desvarios del antipapa.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Que te pires a tu cloaca impresentable de mierda que sólo vienes aqui a trolear. Y llévate a la marikiki también de paso.



serás bienvenido, de corazón!!!


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Es Bergoglio el que ha causado la confusion doctrinal, eso es indiscutible. Si la Iglesia esta dividida es por su culpa; catolicos cada vez mas confundidos acerca de cual es o deberia ser la moral cristiana, debido a los desvarios del antipapa.



No ha cambiado una sola coma del Catecismo. Si estás despistado y separado de la Iglesia --> ES POR TU DECISIÓN PROPIA.


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

Les dejo aquí algunos párrafos del Instrumentum Laboris. No tienen el orden del original porque me puse a leerlo sin tener en mente traerlos aquí. La selección es personal y puede haber otras selecciones. La idea es aprovechar este hilo en el que se ataca al Papa por este documento que es un "instrumento" en el que se plantean los problemas de la Amazonía desde una concepción "integral" y que por tanto incluyen tanto a la biosfera como al ser humano. Frente a planteamientos parciales (no integrales) que insisten en la oportunidad económica de un progreso sin límites, y su alter ego, esa ecología para la que lo importante es la tierra y cuanto contiene pero que descarta o culpa al hombre de su degradación, está esta iniciativa que busca:

-Considerar a la tierra como el sustento que la Creación pone a disposición del hombre y su desrroyo tanto biológico como espiritual. Sí, el lugar de la "memoria", de las tradiciones, que permite al hombre encontrarse consigo mismo trascendiendo el aspecto puramente geográfico. La espiritualidad inherente al ser humano encuentra en "sus naciones" su sustrato físico y cultural. Sin él, el espíritu no puede alcanzar un desarrollo suficiente que se exprese y enriquezca en su espacio concreto, llevando a las personas a vivirlo sin conexsión, sin Iglesia, predisponiéndolas al mercadeo espiritual...

Se ha acusado a esta iniciativa y al Papa de buscar un "consenso" doctrinal. Lean con detenimiento y sin prejucios todo el documento y traigan si quieren aquí sus conclusiones al respecto.

Lo que nos venden "esos piadosos" son mentiras o miedos. Mentiras si con ellas encubren aspectos que en su discurso permanecen mudos, y miedos si están más dispuestos a congelar las expresiones de la Doctrina por temor a que esa escucha provoque ese indeferentismo con el que nos describen y amenazan a los que creemos que la Revelación de Dios es un contínuo inagotable pero que ellos "entienden" ha de ser por fuerza una discontinuidad, una adaptar la Doctrina a los tiempo, una comprensión perversa que confunde Doctrina con costumbre.

Nadie entendería un combate entre los físicos newtonianos y los cuánticos. Entendemos esa continuidad exploratoria de la realidad y el reto actual es precisamente encontrar una "ley" que dé respuesta a esos dos aspectos de la realidad porque.... estamos seguros de que la Verdad existe. De otro modo, esa aparente desconexión entre una rama y otra de la física, estaría insinuándonos que esa verdad no existe y que si una no encaja perfectamente en la otra será porque alguna de las dos es falsa...

La protestantización que hoy se nos muestra como un reservorio de las esencias del Catolicismo, pone de manifiesto dos aspectos de la Verdad que deberían inquietar a cualquiera con una mínima formación y comprensión de lo que es el Catolicismo:

-Lo sabemos todo sobre la Verdad. Eso es una herejía que describe indirectamente una verdad agotada y una acción de Dios sobre el mundo también agota. Si en la Verdad está nuestra libertad, confinarla, sintetizarla, adorada como un ídolo, nos convierte en esclavos de nosotros y de nuestra historia. Sin embargo es preciso abordar estos retos con mucho cuidado porque el "mundo", en muchas de sus proclamas parciales ha tomado ventaja y las prisas por "adaptarse" perdiendo de vista la Doctrina en su integridad, lleva consigo alejarse de la Doctrina, bien por mala Fe o por desconocimiento. 

-Debemos preservar la verdad aún a costa de aislarla del mundo en los templos y en la intimidad personal. El mundo ya está en apostasía. Todas las advertencias hechas se cumplen en este tiempo. Se puede interpretar que la Iglesia está en apostasía de dos maneras: la Iglesia como Pueblo de Dios o la Iglesia como institución. En realidad está ocurriendo mucho de lo primero y algo menos aunque importante, en lo segundo. ¿Es posible remediarlo no haciendo nada en la convicción de que todo ya se ha hecho, o por el lado contrario, abrirse al mundo como por generación espontánea?. El reto, es fácil de comprender cuál es en nuestro tiempo su magnitud, va a necesitar de todos en la medida en que nos corresponde: administrar, observar sin prejuicios, meditar, rezar confiar.

Todos de una manera u otra estamos sometidos a cambios cada vez más rápidos e impetuosos. Nos afectan en todos los aspectos de nuestra vida. El único sostén que nos proporciona una mínima tranquilidad y seguridad, es ahora mismo el dinero. Tenerlo nos permite vivir sin que nos importe que se caiga el mundo. No tenerlo supone sufrir en propia carne que el mundo se está cayendo. ¿Es esa la vida de progreso en la que podemos proyectarnos a nosotros y a nuestros hijos?. 

Algo hay que hacer y la Iglesia está aceptando el reto de un mundo en el que ha pasado de ser un referente moral a una voz de conciencia molesta y "regresiva". 

Sobre ésto, conviene pensar qué se nos propone desde el "rigor": obviar las fuerzas del mundo que asfixian cómo y cuanto pueden esa voz de la conciencia que tanto afecta a la "teología de la prosperidad" mientras ponen el acento en presuntas irregularidades que no por ser presuntas les llevan a la prudencia de no prodigarse en condenaciones de apostasía y herejía.

En fín. Más importante que el "debate" es que ustedes mismos controlen las fuentes para formarse una opinión más cercana a la verdad de las cosas. Los asedios más famosos acabaron en rios de sangre suicida. Los ataques más a destiempo acabaron en ríos de sangre heroica. Si la Iglesia prevalecerá será primero por la acción inspirada y por supuesto, siempre con el milagro como horizonte en última instancia. "Obrar" está en nuestro código católico. Hacerlo con inteligencia en el mandato de Cristo y la presencia del Espíritu Santo. Cerrarse al mundo por temor a contaminarse, es haber perdido la Fe y la Esperanza que son las puertas de la Caridad; es facilitar que el mundo acabe encerrando a la Iglesia en museos laicos y culturales, libre al fin de esa voz de la conciencia que ya no habla desde su propia conciencia.

En el post siguiente, párrafos del Instrumentum Laboris.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> “Nuestro servicio pastoral”, como lo afirmaron los Obispos en Aparecida, es un servicio “a la vida plena de los pueblos indígenas [que] exige anunciar a Jesucristo y la Buena Nueva del Reino de Dios, denunciar las situaciones de pecado, las estructuras de muerte, la violencia y las injusticias internas y externas, fomentar el diálogo intercultural, interreligioso y ecuménico” (DAp. 95). A la luz de Jesucristo el Viviente (cf. Ap 1,18), plenitud de la revelación (cf. DV 2), discernimos tal anuncio y denuncia.
> 
> Tanto las cosmovisiones amazónicas como la cristiana se encuentran en crisis por la imposición del mercantilismo, la secularización, la cultura del descarte y la idolatría del dinero (cf. EG 54-55). Esta crisis afecta sobre todo a los jóvenes y los contextos urbanos que pierden las sólidas raíces de la tradición.
> 
> ...



la situación vuelve a asemejarse, salvando las distancias, a la que se daba en las reducciones jesuíticas e intentaron reflejar en la famosa peli de "La Misión"... me temo que si no se mete la Iglesia Católica por medio los lobos que andan buscando botín en aquellas tierras no tendrán quienes les frenen.

muy, muy bien por Francisco, no va a dejar a aquella gente sola.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2019)

no ha cambiado ni cambiará una sola coma del Catecismo... y lo sabes.


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

_“Nuestro servicio pastoral”, como lo afirmaron los Obispos en Aparecida, es un servicio “a la vida plena de los pueblos indígenas [que] exige anunciar a Jesucristo y la Buena Nueva del Reino de Dios, denunciar las situaciones de pecado, las estructuras de muerte, la violencia y las injusticias internas y externas, fomentar el diálogo intercultural, interreligioso y ecuménico” (DAp. 95). A la luz de Jesucristo el Viviente (cf. Ap 1,18), plenitud de la revelación (cf. DV 2), discernimos tal anuncio y denuncia._
_
Tanto las cosmovisiones amazónicas como la cristiana se encuentran en crisis por la imposición del mercantilismo, la secularización, la cultura del descarte y la idolatría del dinero (cf. EG 54-55). Esta crisis afecta sobre todo a los jóvenes y los contextos urbanos que pierden las sólidas raíces de la tradición.
_
_La Iglesia se hizo carne montando su tienda - su “tapiri” - en la Amazonía.[12] Se confirma así un caminar que comenzó con el Concilio Vaticano II para toda la Iglesia, encontró su reconocimiento en el Magisterio Latinoamericano desde Medellín (1968) y se concretó para la Amazonía en Santarém (1972).[13] Desde entonces la Iglesia continúa buscando inculturar la Buena Nueva ante los desafíos del territorio y de sus pueblos en un diálogo intercultural. La diversidad original que ofrece la región amazónica – biológica, religiosa y cultural – evoca un nuevo Pentecostés._
_
Hoy día la Iglesia tiene la oportunidad histórica de diferenciarse netamente de las nuevas potencias colonizadoras escuchando a los pueblos amazónicos para poder ejercer con transparencia su rol profético. La crisis socio ambiental abre nuevas oportunidades para presentar a Cristo en toda su potencialidad liberadora y humanizadora. Este primer capítulo se estructura en torno a cuatro conceptos claves íntimamente relacionados: vida, territorio, tiempo, diálogo, donde se encarna la Iglesia con rostro amazónico y misionero.

Jesús fue un hombre de diálogo y de encuentro. Así lo vemos “con la mujer samaritana, en el pozo donde buscaba saciar su sed (cf. Jn 4,7-26)” (EG 72); “apenas salió de su diálogo con Jesús”, la samaritana regresó a su pueblo, “se convirtió en misionera, y muchos samaritanos creyeron en Jesús «por la palabra de la mujer» (Jn 4,39)” (EG 120). Fue capaz de dialogar y amar más allá de la particularidad de su herencia religiosa samaritana. La evangelización así se realiza en la vida ordinaria de Samaría, en la Amazonía, en todo el mundo. El diálogo es una comunicación gozosa “entre los que se aman” (EG 142).

Todo ello en un proceso dinámico de escucha y discernimiento de los nuevos caminos por los que la Iglesia en la Amazonía anunciará el Evangelio de Jesucristo en los próximos años.

Este primer capítulo se estructura en torno a cuatro conceptos claves íntimamente relacionados: vida, territorio, tiempo, diálogo, donde se encarna la Iglesia con rostro amazónico y misionero.

La Amazonía está siendo disputada desde varios frentes. Uno responde a los grandes intereses económicos, ávidos de petróleo, gas, madera, oro, monocultivos agroindustriales, etc. Otro es el de un conservacionismo ecológico que se preocupa del bioma

De allí que, al comienzo del proceso sinodal, el papa Francisco, en su primera visita a tierras amazónicas, se dirigió a los líderes indígenas locales diciéndoles: “he querido venir a visitarlos y escucharlos, para estar juntos en el corazón de la Iglesia, unirnos a sus desafíos y con ustedes reafirmar una opción sincera por la defensa de la vida, defensa de la tierra y defensa de las culturas”

El drama de los habitantes de la Amazonía no sólo se manifiesta en la pérdida de sus tierras por el desplazamiento forzado, sino también en ser víctimas de la seducción del dinero, los sobornos y la corrupción por parte de los agentes del modelo tecno-económico de la “cultura del descarte” (cf. LS 22), especialmente en los jóvenes. La vida está ligada e integrada al territorio, por ello la defensa de la vida es defensa del territorio, no existe separación entre ambos aspectos.

En el libro del Génesis la creación se presenta como manifestación de la vida, sustento, posibilidad y límite. En el primer relato (Gn 1,1-2,4ª) el ser humano es invitado a relacionarse con la creación del mismo modo como lo hace Dios. El segundo relato (Gn 2,4b-25) profundiza esta perspectiva con el mandato de “cultivar” (en hebreo también significa “servir”) y “guardar” (actitud de protección y amor) el jardín (Gn 2,15). “Esto implica una relación de reciprocidad responsable entre el ser humano y la naturaleza” (LS 67) que supone asumir el límite propio de la creaturalidad y por tanto una actitud de humildad puesto que no somos dueños absolutos (Gn 3,3). Este es el reclamo que se repite en las escuchas “nos están quitando nuestra tierra, ¿a dónde iremos?” Porque quitar este derecho es quedarse sin posibilidades de defenderse frente a los que amenazan su subsistencia.

En la Amazonía, el fenómeno migratorio en busca de una vida mejor ha sido una constante histórica. Existe migración pendular (van y vienen),[25] desplazamiento forzado dentro del mismo país y hacia el exterior, migración voluntaria de áreas rurales hacia las ciudades y migración internacional. Esta trashumancia[26] amazónica no ha sido bien comprendida ni suficientemente trabajada desde el punto de vista pastoral. El papa Francisco, en Puerto Maldonado, se refirió a esta realidad: “Varias personas han emigrado hacia la Amazonia buscando techo, tierra y trabajo. Vinieron buscando un futuro mejor para sí mismas y para sus familias. Abandonaron sus vidas humildes, pobres pero dignas. Muchas de ellas, por la promesa de que determinados trabajos pondrían fin a situaciones precarias, se basaron en el brillo prometedor de la extracción del oro. Pero no olvidemos que el oro se puede convertir en un falso dios que exige sacrificios humanos.

Según las estadísticas, la población urbana de la Amazonía ha aumentado de modo exponencial; actualmente entre el 70 y el 80 % de la población reside en ciudades.[34] Muchas de ellas carecen de infraestructura y de recursos públicos necesarios para afrontar las necesidades de la vida urbana. Mientras aumenta el número de ciudades disminuye el número de habitantes de las poblaciones rurales. 

Los actuales cambios acelerados afectan la familia amazónica. Así encontramos nuevos formatos familiares: familias monoparentales bajo la responsabilidad de la mujer, aumento de familias separadas, de uniones consensuales y familias ensambladas, disminución de matrimonios institucionales. Además, se constata todavía el sometimiento de la mujer en el seno familiar, aumenta la violencia intrafamiliar, hay niños con padres ausentes, crece el número de embarazos de adolescentes y de abortos. 

«Es también alarmante el nivel de la corrupción en las economías, que involucra tanto al sector público como al sector privado, a lo que se suma una notable falta de transparencia y rendición de cuentas a la ciudadanía. En muchas ocasiones, la corrupción está vinculada al flagelo del narcotráfico o del narconegocio y, por otra parte, viene destruyendo el tejido social y económico en regiones enteras» 

La educación implica un encuentro y un intercambio en el que se asimilan valores. Cada cultura es rica y pobre al mismo tiempo. Por ser histórica, la cultura tiene siempre una dimensión pedagógica de aprendizaje y perfeccionamiento. «Cuando algunas categorías de la razón y de las ciencias son acogidas en el anuncio del mensaje, esas mismas categorías se convierten en instrumentos de evangelización; es el agua convertida en vino. Es aquello que, asumido, no sólo es redimido, sino que se vuelve instrumento del Espíritu para iluminar y renovar el mundo» (EG 132). El encuentro es la «capacidad del corazón que hace posible la proximidad» (EG 171) y los múltiples aprendizajes. 

“¡Ojalá que todo el pueblo profetizara, y el Señor infundiera en todos su Espíritu! (Nm 11,29)


105.El anuncio de Jesucristo y la realización de un encuentro profundo con Él a través de la conversión y de la vivencia eclesial de la fe, supone una Iglesia acogedora y misionera que se encarna en las culturas. Ella ha de hacer memoria de los pasos que se han dado para responder a los temas desafiantes de la centralidad del kerigma y de la misión en el ámbito amazónico. Este paradigma de la acción eclesial inspira los ministerios, la catequesis, la liturgia, y la pastoral social tanto en la zona rural como urbana.


106.Los nuevos caminos para la pastoral de la Amazonía requieren “relanzar con fidelidad y audacia” la misión de la Iglesia (DAp. 11) en el territorio y profundizar el «proceso de inculturación» (EG 126) e interculturalidad (cf. LS 63, 143, 146) que exige a la Iglesia en la Amazonía propuestas «valientes», lo cual supone coraje y pasión, como nos pide el papa Francisco. La evangelización en la Amazonía es un banco de prueba para la Iglesia y para la sociedad.

La construcción de una Iglesia misionera con rostro local significa avanzar en la edificación de una Iglesia inculturada, que sabe trabajar y articularse (como los ríos en el Amazonas) con lo culturalmente disponible, en todos sus campos de actuación y presencia. «Ser Iglesia es ser Pueblo de Dios» (EG 114), encarnado 

La misión de la Iglesia es anunciar el evangelio de Jesús de Nazaret, el Buen Samaritano (cf. Lc 10, 25-36), que se compadece de la humanidad herida y abandonada. La Iglesia anuncia el misterio de su muerte y resurrección a todas las culturas y a todos los pueblos bautizándolos en el nombre del Padre y del Hijo y del Espíritu Santo (cf. Mt 28,19). Siguiendo el ejemplo de san Pablo que quiso hacerse griego con los griegos tratando de adaptarse “lo más posible a todos” (cf. 1 Cor 9,19-23), la Iglesia ha hecho un gran esfuerzo por evangelizar a todos los pueblos a lo largo de la historia. Ella ha tratado de realizar este mandato misionero encarnando y traduciendo el mensaje del Evangelio en las distintas culturas, en medio de dificultades de todo tipo, políticas, culturales, geográficas. Pero todavía queda mucho por hacer. 

El Espíritu creador que llena el universo (cf. Sab 1,7) es el que durante siglos ha alimentado la espiritualidad de estos pueblos aún antes del anuncio del Evangelio y el que les mueve a aceptarlo desde sus propias culturas y tradiciones. Dicho anuncio ha de tener en cuenta las “semillas del Verbo”[56] presentes en ellas. También reconoce que en muchos de ellos la semilla ya ha crecido y dado frutos. Presupone una escucha respetuosa, que no imponga formulaciones de la fe expresadas desde otros referentes culturales que no responden a su contexto vital. Sino por el contrario, escuche “la voz de Cristo que habla a través de todo el pueblo de Dios” (EC 5). 

acrosanctum Concilium (cf. 37-40, 65, 77, 81) propone la inculturación de la liturgia en los pueblos indígenas. Ciertamente la diversidad cultural no amenaza la unidad de la Iglesia sino que expresa su genuina catolicidad mostrando “la belleza de este rostro pluriforme” (EG 116). Por eso “hay que atreverse a encontrar los nuevos signos, los nuevos símbolos, una nueva carne para la trasmisión de la Palabra, las formas diversas de belleza que se valoran en diferentes ámbitos culturales…” (EG 167). Sin esta inculturación la liturgia puede reducirse a una “pieza de museo” o “una posesión de pocos” (EG 95). 

a) Se constata la necesidad de un proceso de discernimiento respecto a los ritos, símbolos y estilos celebrativos de las culturas indígenas en contacto con la naturaleza que necesitan ser asumidos en el ritual litúrgico y sacramental. Hay que estar atentos a recoger el verdadero sentido del símbolo que trasciende lo meramente estético y folclórico, concretamente en la iniciación cristiana y en el matrimonio. Se sugiere que las celebraciones sean festivas con la propia música y danza, en lenguas y con vestimentas autóctonas, en comunión con la naturaleza y con la comunidad. Una liturgia que responda a su propia cultura para que pueda ser fuente y culmen de su vida cristiana (cf. SC 10) y ligada a sus luchas y sufrimientos y alegrías.


b) Los sacramentos deben ser fuente de vida y remedio accesible a todos (cf. EG 47), especialmente a los pobres (cf. EG 200). Se pide superar la rigidez de una disciplina que excluye y aleja, por una sensibilidad pastoral que acompaña e integra (cf. AL 297, 312).


c) Las comunidades tienen dificultad para celebrar frecuentemente la Eucaristía por la falta de sacerdotes. “La Iglesia vive de la Eucaristía” y la Eucaristía edifica la Iglesia.[60] Por ello se pide que, en vez de dejar a las comunidades sin Eucaristía, se cambien los criterios para seleccionar y preparar los ministros autorizados para celebrarla.


d) En función de una “saludable ‘descentralización’” de la Iglesia (cf. EG 16) las comunidades piden que las Conferencias Episcopales adapten el ritual eucarístico a sus culturas.


e) Las comunidades piden un mayor aprecio, acompañamiento y promoción de la piedad con la que el pueblo pobre y sencillo expresa su fe a través de imágenes, símbolos, tradiciones, ritos y demás sacramentales. Todo esto se da a través de asociaciones comunitarias que organizan diversos eventos como oraciones, peregrinaciones, visitas a santuarios, procesiones y fiestas patronales. Se trata de una manifestación de una sabiduría y espiritualidad que constituye un auténtico lugar teológico con un gran potencial evangelizador (cf. EG 122-126).

136. El diálogo ecuménico se realiza entre personas que comparten la fe en Jesucristo como Hijo de Dios y Salvador, y a partir de las Sagradas Escrituras procuran dar un testimonio común. El diálogo interreligioso se lleva a cabo entre creyentes que comparten sus vidas, sus luchas, sus preocupaciones y sus experiencias de Dios, haciendo de sus diferencias un estímulo para crecer y profundizar la propia fe.


137. Algunos grupos propagan una teología de la prosperidad y del bienestar en base a una lectura propia de la Biblia.Hay tendencias fatalistas que buscan inquietar, y con una visión negativa del mundo ofrecen un puente de salvación segura. Unos por la vía del miedo y otros por la búsqueda del éxito, impactan negativamente en grupos amazónicos.
_
_Ser Iglesia en la Amazonía de modo realista significa plantear proféticamente el problema del poder, porque en esta región la gente no tiene posibilidad de hacer valer sus derechos frente a grandes corporaciones económicas e instituciones políticas. Hoy en día, cuestionar el poder en la defensa del territorio y de los derechos humanos es arriesgar la vida, abriendo un camino de cruz y martirio. El número de mártires en la Amazonía es alarmante (Ej. sólo en Brasil entre 2003 y 2017 se registraron 1.119 indígenas asesinados por defender sus territorios).[73] La Iglesia no puede ser indiferente, por el contrario ha de apoyar a la protección de las/los defensores de derechos humanos, y hacer memoria de sus mártires, entre ellas mujeres líderes como la Hna Dorothy Stang. 

http://press.vatican.va/content/salastampa/es/bollettino/pubblico/2019/06/17/ins.html_


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> la situación vuelve a asemejarse, salvando las distancias, a la que se daba en las reducciones jesuíticas e intentaron reflejar en la famosa peli de "La Misión"... me temo que si no se mete la Iglesia Católica por medio los lobos que andan buscando botín en aquellas tierras no tendrán quienes les frenen.
> 
> muy, muy bien por Francisco, no va a dejar a aquella gente sola.



Lo siento Bernaldo pero mientras preparaba este comentario lo he guardado y enviado sin querer por lo cual tu comentario a mi comentario definitivo no están sincronizados. Disculpa.


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

¿Y?.


----------



## Tomate-chan (26 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> *No ha cambiado una sola coma del Catecismo*. Si estás despistado y separado de la Iglesia --> ES POR TU DECISIÓN PROPIA.



Porque no le han dejado.


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

Santo Tomas de Aquino:

*2.* La ira puede relacionarse de dos modos con la razón. Primeramente, como algo anterior. Bajo este aspecto, aparta de su rectitud a la razón y es un mal. En segundo lugar, como algo posterior en cuanto que el apetito sensible se mueve en contra de los vicios opuestos a la razón. Esta ira es buena y es la que se conoce como _ira producida por el celo._ De ella dice San Gregorio en V _Moral._: _Debe procurarse a toda costa que la ira, que es considerada como instrumento de la virtud, no prevalezca sobre la inteligencia y vaya delante como una señora, sino que, como una esclava dispuesta a obedecer, nunca deje de ir detrás de la razón._ Esta ira no suprime la rectitud de la razón, aunque supone un pequeño impedimento para el juicio de la misma. Por eso dice San Gregorio, en el mismo pasaje, que _la ira por celo crea desorden en la visión de la razón, pero la ira por vicio la ciega._ Sin embargo, no va contra la razón de virtud el que se suspenda momentáneamente la deliberación de la razón en la ejecución de lo que la razón había decidido, porque también el arte se vería impedido en su ejecución si, cuando debe obrar, se pusiera a deliberar sobre lo que debe hacerse. 

Suma Teológica - II-IIae - Cuestión 158

"Mateo, 19 
1.Y sucedió que, cuando acabó Jesús estos discursos, partió de Galilea y fue a la región de Judea, al otro lado del Jordán. 2.Le siguió mucha gente, y los curó allí. 
3.Y se le acercaron unos fariseos que, para ponerle a prueba, le dijeron: «¿Puede uno repudiar a su mujer por un motivo cualquiera?» 
4.El respondió: «¿No habéis leído que el Creador, desde el comienzo, los hizo varón y hembra, 
5.y que dijo: Por eso dejará el hombre a su padre y a su madre y se unirá a su mujer, y los dos se harán una sola carne? 
6.De manera que ya no son dos, sino una sola carne. Pues bien, lo que Dios unió no lo separe el hombre.»
7.Dícenle: «Pues ¿por qué Moisés prescribió dar acta de divorcio y repudiarla?» 
8.Díceles: «Moisés, teniendo en cuenta la dureza de vuestro corazón, os permitió repudiar a vuestras mujeres; pero al principio no fue así. 
9.Ahora bien, os digo que quien repudie a su mujer - no por fornicación - y se case con otra, comete adulterio.» 
10.Dícenle sus discípulos: «Si tal es la condición del hombre respecto de su mujer, no trae cuenta casarse.» 
11.Pero él les dijo: «No todos entienden este lenguaje, sino aquellos a quienes se les ha concedido. 
12.Porque hay eunucos que nacieron así del seno materno, y hay eunucos que se hicieron tales a sí mismos por el Reino de los Cielos. Quien pueda entender, que entienda.» 
13.Entonces le fueron presentados unos niños para que les impusiera las manos y orase; pero los discípulos les reñían. 
14.Mas Jesús les dijo: «Dejad que los niños vengan a mí, y no se lo impidáis porque de los que son como éstos es el Reino de los Cielos.» 
15.Y, después de imponerles las manos, se fue de allí. 
16.En esto se le acercó uno y le dijo: «Maestro, ¿qué he de hacer de bueno para conseguir vida eterna?» 
17.El le dijo: «¿Por qué me preguntas acerca de lo bueno? Uno solo es el Bueno. Mas si quieres entrar en la vida, guarda los mandamientos.» 
18.«¿Cuáles?» - le dice él. Y Jesús dijo: «No matarás, no cometerás adulterio, no robarás, no levantarás falso testimonio, 19.honra a tu padre y a tu madre, y amarás a tu prójimo como a ti mismo.» 
20.Dícele el joven: «Todo eso lo he guardado; ¿qué más me falta?» 
21.Jesús le dijo: «Si quieres ser perfecto, anda, vende lo que tienes y dáselo a los pobres, y tendrás un tesoro en los cielos; luego ven, y sígueme.» 
22.Al oír estas palabras, el joven se marchó entristecido, porque tenía muchos bienes. 
23.Entonces Jesús dijo a sus discípulos: «Yo os aseguro que un rico difícilmente entrará en el Reino de los Cielos. 
24.Os lo repito, es más fácil que un camello entre por el ojo de una aguja, que el que un rico entre en el Reino de los Cielos.» 
25.Al oír esto, los discípulos, llenos de asombro, decían: «Entonces, ¿quién se podrá salvar?» 
26.Jesús, mirándolos fijamente, dijo: «Para los hombres eso es imposible, mas para Dios todo es posible.» 
27.Entonces Pedro, tomando la palabra, le dijo: «Ya lo ves, nosotros lo hemos dejado todo y te hemos seguido; ¿qué recibiremos, pues?» 
28.Jesús les dijo: «Yo os aseguro que vosotros que me habéis seguido, en la regeneración, cuando el Hijo del hombre se siente en su trono de gloria, os sentaréis también vosotros en doce tronos, para juzgar a las doce tribus de Israel. 
29.Y todo aquel que haya dejado casas, hermanos, hermanas, padre, madre, hijos o hacienda por mi nombre, recibirá el ciento por uno y heredará vida eterna. 
30.«Pero muchos primeros serán últimos y muchos últimos, primeros.»"
Mateo, 19 - Bíblia Católica Online

Leia mais em: https://www.bibliacatolica.com.br/la-biblia-de-jerusalen/mateo/19/


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

A mala Fe sin duda usted nos quiere dar a entender que las decisiones "locales" "ya no contarán necesariamente con la aprobación del Papa". Y eso es falso. O mejor, demuestre que lo que es está proponiendo equivale a "democratizar" la Doctrina según las circunstancias, o por el contrario ofrecer mayor autonomía en aspectos de vida religiosa, de su organización, de su conocimiento específico del terreno, sin alterar los principios doctrinales.

Los argumentos de autoridad que pretenden respaldar las insinuaciones sin explicar de manera inequívoca tales insinuaciones con las palabras dichas por la autoridad, son fruto de un querer actuar al margen de la razón y en favor de las primeras impresiones. Venden humo, eso sí de muchos colores... Ya le veo venir con unas cuantas fotos de plumas y ropajes coloridos. A buen entendedor....


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

9.Ahora bien, os digo que quien repudie a su mujer - no por fornicación - y se case con otra, comete adulterio.»
10.Dícenle sus discípulos: «Si tal es la condición del hombre respecto de su mujer, no trae cuenta casarse.»
11.Pero él les dijo: «No todos entienden este lenguaje, sino aquellos a quienes se les ha concedido.
12.Porque hay eunucos que nacieron así del seno materno, y hay eunucos que se hicieron tales a sí mismos por el Reino de los Cielos. Quien pueda entender, que entienda.»


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

En efecto, los cambios radicales como el sedegarajismo y la revocación de Mateo 16:18 merecen el mayor de los rechazos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Por cierto para ser Sacerdote hay que hacer un juramento:

Profesión de fe y juramento de fidelidad al recibir un oficio que se ha de ejercer en nombre de la Iglesia - Vida Sacerdotal - Información para sacerdotes
*Yo, N., al asumir el oficio..., prometo mantenerme siempre en comunión con la Iglesia católica, tanto en lo que exprese de palabra como en mi manera de obrar.
Cumpliré con gran diligencia y fidelidad las obligaciones a las que estoy comprometido con la Iglesia tanto universal como particular, en la que he sido llamado a ejercer mi servicio, según lo establecido por el derecho.
En el ejercicio del ministerio que me ha sido confiado en nombre de la Iglesia, conservaré íntegro el depósito de la fe y lo transmitiré y explicaré fielmente; evitando, por tanto, cualquier doctrina que le sea contraria.*

Si alguien quebranta ese juramento difamando al Papa, se va al garaje de cabeza.


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

La Ira Según S. Tomas (“santa indignación”) y Mateo 19 los ha traído usted pretendiendo que el Instrumentum Laboris se pasa por el forro a ambos. 

Es usted mala persona obrando el mal de manera pertinaz.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

En efecto no han cambiado el Dogma, han cambiado la forma de Evangelizar con el CVII para lidiar con el creciente ateismo, la Evangelizacion no está destinada a los hombligos de los que ya lo conocen, sino a los que no lo conocen.

Son justamente las sabandijas sedegarajistas LAS QUE NIEGAN EL IMNO DE LOS APOSTOLES

Creo en Dios Padre todopoderoso, creador del cielo y de la tierra. Creo en Jesucristo, su único Hijo, nuestro Señor. Fue concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu Santo y nació de María la Virgen. Padeció bajo el poder de Poncio Pilato. Fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado. Descendió a los infiernos. Al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos. Subió a los cielos, y está sentado a la derecha de Dios Padre todopoderoso. Desde allí ha de venir a juzgar a vivos y muertos. Creo en el Espíritu Santo, *la santa Iglesia católica*, la comunión de los santos, el perdón de los pecados, la resurrección de la carne, y la vida eterna. Amén.










Bernaldo dijo:


> no ha cambiado ni cambiará una sola coma del Catecismo... y lo sabes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Tu no eres quien escombro subhumano para decir que esto o aquello deja de ser heretico de acuerdo a tu necrosis cerebral y naturaleza impia, es la SANTA MADRE IGLESIA QUE TIENE LAS LLAVES DEL CIELO MATEO 16:19


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Esta hablando de los protestontos infiltrados, todos los que has traido para emplearlos en la legitimacion de tus falacias en realidad te señalan a ti. invito al publico que lo compruebe.


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

Avanzamos algo. Reconocer que "no por fornicación" le pone un principio de incertidumbre al mandato de la indisolubilidad del matrimonio sí o sí. El comentario de los "corazones endurecidos" le pone otro principio de incertidumbre. Todo sujeto al discernimiento y a la potestad que Cristo confiere a Pedro: "lo que ates en la tierra, quedará atado en el cielo, y lo que desates en la tierra, quedará desatado en el cielo". 

¿Cristo también es ambiguo o se lo parece a los que entienden sus palabras pero no comprenden su Corazón?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Francisco I esta justificado en Mateo 16:18, sino fueras un hereje sabrias que no necesita la justificacion de los fieles. 
Tu sin embargo haces un patetico esfuerzo por justificar tu heretica efigue con puras viles manipulaciones como cuando dijistes que el ovipos suizo esta deseando casar homsoexuales y vimos que rotundamente no. Esta el asunto cristalino.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

aqui tienes el 1+1 












Profesión de fe y juramento de fidelidad al recibir un oficio que se ha de ejercer en nombre de la Iglesia - Vida Sacerdotal - Información para sacerdotes
*Yo, N., al asumir el oficio..., prometo mantenerme siempre en comunión con la Iglesia católica, tanto en lo que exprese de palabra como en mi manera de obrar.
Cumpliré con gran diligencia y fidelidad las obligaciones a las que estoy comprometido con la Iglesia tanto universal como particular, en la que he sido llamado a ejercer mi servicio, según lo establecido por el derecho.
En el ejercicio del ministerio que me ha sido confiado en nombre de la Iglesia, conservaré íntegro el depósito de la fe y lo transmitiré y explicaré fielmente; evitando, por tanto, cualquier doctrina que le sea contraria.
Seguiré y promoveré la disciplina común a toda la Iglesia, y observaré todas las leyes eclesiásticas, ante todo aquellas contenidas en el Código de derecho canónico.
Con obediencia cristiana acataré lo que enseñen los sagrados pastores, como doctores y maestros auténticos de la fe, y lo que establezcan como guías de la Iglesia y ayudaré fielmente a los obispos diocesanos para que la acción apostólica que he de ejercer en nombre y por mandato de la Iglesia, se realice siempre en comunión con ella.
Que así Dios me ayude y estos santos evangelios que toco con mis manos.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Deben de ser casualidades de la vida que tanto a los herejes luteranos como a estos impios infiltrados sedegarajistas se les atragante MATEO 16:18, NO LO QUIEREN VER NI EN PINTURA


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

En cuanto se sale de sus falacias de autoridad se le ve como un poco perdido...

Veamos, una cosa es justificar el divorcio por el adulterio de la pareja y otra justificar el deseo de divorciarse por el propio adulterio.

¡¡¡Cómo están esas cabezas!!!


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2019)

No estoy siguiendo mucho los vaivenes del hilo.

Podría decirme alguien si el herético Kairós ya ha pedido perdón por sus infundios?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Nunca, eso jamas sucedera, es infalible, la medida de la santidad mismas. Las ovejas de su garaje se lo reconocen. Si dice que un obispo quiere casar homosexuales aunque diga rotundamente que eso no lo permite la iglesia, la telepatia que le ha conferido un "angel" lo desenmascarará sin problemas.



Bernaldo dijo:


> No estoy siguiendo mucho los vaivenes del hilo.
> 
> Podría decirme alguien si el herético Kairós ya ha pedido perdón por sus infundios?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Uno de ellos Lutero. 






Hace falta dar muchas cabriolas entre azufre para negar una sentencia directa como la de Mateo 16:18-19


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Me recuerda a los 100 cientificos nancys contra la relatividad, 100 teologos contra Mateo 16:18. Gente mezquina afecta a las falacias como si el numero importara frente a una verdad evidente:

¿puede prevalecer en la iglesia el Hades? 1000 teogolos dicen que Si
Mateo 16:18 dice que no.
A pastar al garaje


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

A mala Fe sin duda usted nos quiere dar a entender que las decisiones "locales" "ya no contarán necesariamente con la aprobación del Papa". Y eso es falso. O mejor, demuestre que lo que es está proponiendo equivale a "democratizar" la Doctrina según las circunstancias, o por el contrario ofrecer mayor autonomía en aspectos de vida religiosa, de su organización, de su conocimiento específico del terreno, sin alterar los principios doctrinales.

Los argumentos de autoridad que pretenden respaldar las insinuaciones sin explicar de manera inequívoca tales insinuaciones con las palabras dichas por la autoridad, son fruto de un querer actuar al margen de la razón y en favor de las primeras impresiones. Venden humo, eso sí de muchos colores... Ya le veo venir con unas cuantas fotos de plumas y ropajes coloridos. A buen entendedor....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Supongo que el clero discolo que esta de facto en traición y quebranto de promesa por el que tendrian que estar EN LA PUTA CALLE, clavaran unas 95 tesis en la puerta de alguna iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Veo tus plumajes de los paganos y te lo subo a la mesa de los Publicanos.











BGA dijo:


> A mala Fe sin duda usted nos quiere dar a entender que las decisiones "locales" "ya no contarán necesariamente con la aprobación del Papa". Y eso es falso. O mejor, demuestre que lo que es está proponiendo equivale a "democratizar" la Doctrina según las circunstancias, o por el contrario ofrecer mayor autonomía en aspectos de vida religiosa, de su organización, de su conocimiento específico del terreno, sin alterar los principios doctrinales.
> 
> Los argumentos de autoridad que pretenden respaldar las insinuaciones sin explicar de manera inequívoca tales insinuaciones con las palabras dichas por la autoridad, son fruto de un querer actuar al margen de la razón y en favor de las primeras impresiones. Venden humo, eso sí de muchos colores... Ya le veo venir con unas cuantas fotos de plumas y ropajes coloridos. A buen entendedor....


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

Osea, que los protestantes, que ahora son miles de pastores apologéticos, tienen razón sobre la posición del Iglesia. Cosa llamativa y curiosa venida de un "católico" antimodernista y que critica al Papa por descentralizar la toma de decisiones pastorales -que no doctrinales-, pero le da amplia repercusión a un grupo de cardenales que directamente se enfrentan al Papa. Es malo dar cierta libertad a las diócesis porque es "democracia" pero es buena la crítica abierta e impiadosa expuesta al criterio público propia de la democracia.... Impresionante.


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Supongo que el clero discolo que esta de facto en traición y quebranto de promesa por el que tendrian que estar EN LA PUTA CALLE, clavaran unas 95 tesis en la puerta de alguna iglesia.



Si uno solo ofreció 95 tesis, ponerse a temblar con el número de tesis de tantos por la izquierda y por la derecha....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Enfrentandolo a sus contradicciones. Como cuando que nadie toque la tradicion pero la tradición de infalbilidad que otorga mateo 16:18 y que es mas importante que la forma del rito, esa si la desguazan a placer.

@Kairós es notoriamente estupido la verdad, por eso se esconde tras sentencias que han escrito otros para adornar su juicio falazmente emitido. 



BGA dijo:


> Osea, que los protestantes, que ahora son miles de pastores apologéticos, tienen razón sobre la posición del Iglesia. Cosa llamativa y curiosa venida de un "católico" antimodernista y que critica al Papa por descentralizar la toma de decisiones pastorales -que no doctrinales-, pero le da amplia repercusión a un grupo de cardenales que directamente se enfrentan al Papa. Es malo dar cierta libertad a las diócesis porque es "democracia" pero es buena la crítica abierta e impiadosa expuesta al criterio público propia de la democracia.... Impresionante.


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Enfrentandolo a sus contradicciones. Como cuando que nadie toque la tradicion pero la tradición de infalbilidad que otorga mateo 16:18 y que es mas importante que la forma del rito, esa si la desguazan a placer.
> 
> @Kairós es notoriamente estupido la verdad, por eso se esconde tras sentencias que han escrito otros para adornar su juicio falazmente emitido.



Falacia ad verundiam a todo trapo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Cada hereje tendra su infalible lista todas ellas diferentes e inspiradas por el mismo espiritu santo por supuesto. Se aviene una segunda explosion de los garajes, a ni mo me vais a pillar.



BGA dijo:


> Si uno solo ofreció 95 tesis, ponerse a temblar con el número de tesis de tantos por la izquierda y por la derecha....


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Cada hereje tendra su infalible lista todas ellas diferentes e inspiradas por el mismo espiritu santo por supuesto. Se aviene una segunda explosion de los garajes, a ni mo me vais a pillar.



Será ese Cisma al que no teme el Papa. Ninguna alegría perder un miembro gangrenado porque todo cambia. Pero porque no cambie nada la gangrena se extiende por todo el cuerpo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Es un escaparate de falacias y manipulación psicopatica, estoy observando aver si tiene mas trucos.



BGA dijo:


> Falacia ad verundiam a todo trapo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Quien quebranta la promesa de fidelidad se monta un garaje para convertirse en un laico más con infulas.

Profesión de fe y juramento de fidelidad al recibir un oficio que se ha de ejercer en nombre de la Iglesia - Vida Sacerdotal - Información para sacerdotes
*Yo, N., al asumir el oficio..., prometo mantenerme siempre en comunión con la Iglesia católica, tanto en lo que exprese de palabra como en mi manera de obrar.
Cumpliré con gran diligencia y fidelidad las obligaciones a las que estoy comprometido con la Iglesia tanto universal como particular, en la que he sido llamado a ejercer mi servicio, según lo establecido por el derecho.
En el ejercicio del ministerio que me ha sido confiado en nombre de la Iglesia, conservaré íntegro el depósito de la fe y lo transmitiré y explicaré fielmente; evitando, por tanto, cualquier doctrina que le sea contraria.
Seguiré y promoveré la disciplina común a toda la Iglesia, y observaré todas las leyes eclesiásticas, ante todo aquellas contenidas en el Código de derecho canónico.
Con obediencia cristiana acataré lo que enseñen los sagrados pastores, como doctores y maestros auténticos de la fe, y lo que establezcan como guías de la Iglesia y ayudaré fielmente a los obispos diocesanos para que la acción apostólica que he de ejercer en nombre y por mandato de la Iglesia, se realice siempre en comunión con ella.
Que así Dios me ayude y estos santos evangelios que toco con mis manos.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Eres tu el que hace lo propio de un estupido, porque el hilo lleva sentenciado desde Mateo 16:18. Solo estamos aqui por los restos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

@Kairós venga no desfallezcas, hemos de llegar al mensaje 1000 al menos, aver ese orgullo de lobo de garaje que no se venga abajo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

mirar a este lobo de garaje


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> mirar a este lobo de garaje



Joer. Ésto es el terror. Que hagan lo mismo con un crucifijo, que le hablen y le inquieran y si no responde, es que "no hay nada" y puede romperse sin problema....

Impresionante. Hay algo más peligroso que un mono con un kalasnikof y es un mono con una Biblia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

En efecto, perfectamente razonado de acuerdo a la misión evangelizadora. Pero cuando esta escoria tiene la voluntad torcida por las malas intenciones, ni todas las razones del mundo les servirán para dejar de clamar que Mateo 16:18 es falso. La ironia es que han dibujado una linea en el suelo tratando de separar a los infames de los que no lo son, y se han puesto en el corral de los infames. Seria comico de no ser tan tragico por lo que se estan jugando.


BGA dijo:


> _“Nuestro servicio pastoral”, como lo afirmaron los Obispos en Aparecida, es un servicio “a la vida plena de los pueblos indígenas [que] exige anunciar a Jesucristo y la Buena Nueva del Reino de Dios, denunciar las situaciones de pecado, las estructuras de muerte, la violencia y las injusticias internas y externas, fomentar el diálogo intercultural, interreligioso y ecuménico” (DAp. 95). A la luz de Jesucristo el Viviente (cf. Ap 1,18), plenitud de la revelación (cf. DV 2), discernimos tal anuncio y denuncia._
> _
> Tanto las cosmovisiones amazónicas como la cristiana se encuentran en crisis por la imposición del mercantilismo, la secularización, la cultura del descarte y la idolatría del dinero (cf. EG 54-55). Esta crisis afecta sobre todo a los jóvenes y los contextos urbanos que pierden las sólidas raíces de la tradición.
> _
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Ahy tienes lo que es un garaje, no existe el Evangelio por ningun lado, solo la escenificación del vanidoso ego del lobo que lo regenta de su autoridad para acusar y destruir individuos de acuerdo a la letra farisaicamente entendida de la Biblia. Huid de los garajes los hermanos perdidos.




BGA dijo:


> Joer. Ésto es el terror. Que hagan lo mismo con un crucifijo, que le hablen y le inquieran y si no responde, es que "no hay nada" y puede romperse sin problema....
> 
> Impresionante. Hay algo más peligroso que un mono con un kalasnikof y es un mono con una Biblia.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Joer. Ésto es el terror. Que hagan lo mismo con un crucifijo, que le hablen y le inquieran y si no responde, es que "no hay nada" y puede romperse sin problema....
> 
> Impresionante. Hay algo más peligroso que un mono con un kalasnikof y es un mono con una Biblia.



no merece más comentario la "valentía" del latinquín evangélico, hace falta tener pocas luces...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Enmarcado en el Festival de Musica de la Cerdaya, 







Patrocinado por el ayuntamiento e instituciones publicas. Seguramente La iglesia tiene un convenio para realizar actividades culturales y como se ve el cartel es principalmente musica clasica, yo he visto canto coral en Iglesias, asi que se han aprovechado de la BUENA FE del responsable para colarles a un subhumano como Albert Pla. Le habrian dicho que es para gospel para orquestas de clasica ect. Es decir, primero estan las escorias que se aprovechan de la BUENA FE del responsable para acojer actividades culturales y despues está la MALA FE de escoria como tu que infaman como si el eclesiastico estubiera comiendose unas palomitas viendo aquello y se supiera de que iria el espectaculo.

Cristalino nuevamente. Ademas, la suciedad de las zarpas que por la inocencia de un cura ha realizado una escoria humana se limpian en un momento, la traición del clero que revoca la promesa de Lealtad dura hasta la expulsión.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

El vaticano dijo que por lo que a ella respecta sobre ello decide la iglesia local, esto es el Prior:

El prior del Valle de los Caídos, sobre los presos: "No eran esclavos, venían voluntariamente"

Esta es la autoridad eclesiastica que el vaticano entiende competente para el asunto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

la verdad es que lo tengo facil siendo la iglesia infalible por Mateo 16.18, en cambio el infame kairós a elegido el equipo perdedor.












Vas a tener que preparar mas y mejores infamias, muestra más colmillo de vibora, mas desvergonzadas falacias, que con esto no hay ni para empezar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Roma puede ser sede de muchas cosas, como del Gobierno de la Republica Italiana, o de los ateos italianos, pero lo que jamas puede ser sede LA IGLESIA CATOLICA CON SUS PAPAS es la de ser sede del Hades

Mira te lo PONE AHY:







Facil verdad, 1+1


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Una infecta bazofia hereje como tu desearia que el responsable de la iglesia la hubiera permitido sabiendo que un subnormal patearia sobre el altar. Lo cierto es que habia un festival musical repleto de musica gospel y clasica patronizado por las administraciones publicas y que han empleado la buena fe del responsable para adherirse a esas actividades culturales para colarle un puerco en la Iglesia. 

Se entiende muy facil lo que ha sucedido, pero como eres un hereje que niega MAteo 16:18, pues te pasa como al resto de Luteranos,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Es decir, las puertas de la Iglesia estan abiertas a todo el mundo y un dia se cuela un puerco, la culpa es del puerco no de la Iglesia. Aqui vemos otro truco piscopatico de este simio disfuncional en lo moral que es @Kairós, protestonto como no.


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

Cuando dicen que la Ciencia como la conocemos es fruto del pensamiento cristiano pues en sus albores es la cristiandad la que impulsa la enseñanza reglada y multidisciplinar creando las universidades que se ocupaban de las distintas ramas del saber, muchos se ríen e incluso lo festejan como una ocurrencia de mal gusto que no obstante no pueden negar a la luz de la historia. Los lemas de las más veteranas universidades están en latín y no pocas presentan en su escudos algún símbolo cristiano e incluso vaticano.

Este hilo es prueba de cómo el hombre que se ampara en su mundo conocido, se desentiende incluso de los efectos perversos de los que es causa. Se cierra y encoge pensando que protege algo que precisamente es a él a quien protege. Es como la vieja artista que viviera sus años de gloria incontestable y que ahora, ya sin tiempo, solo lo tiene para el recuerdo en el que se encuentra luminosa y la permite pasar sus últimos días alejada de la desesperación de su decadencia.

Pero la Iglesia no es esa anciana por mucho que tantos así la quisieran: unos para ladrarla ahora que ya no tiene fuerzas ni alguien que la defienda; y otros para adorarla como la estrella que fue, quizás en la interesada espera de recibir alguna recompensa.

Esa imagen arquetípica de la decadencia inevitable de la fuente que es fuente de sí misma, no puede ser ni será la de quien es fuente que bebe de la Fuente. Y esa Fuente no se ha agotado. Son los hombres los que parecen satisfechos bebiendo de cuanto los sacie un poco sin apartarlos de su propio camino.

Pueden hablar de Dios, de Cristo, del Espíritu Santo casi como los niños que recuerdan alguna alineación deportiva famosa. Son apenas sombras, imágenes, medallas a mayor gloria y distinción suya. No son, ni quieren que sea, una inspiración constante que aboca a la escucha constante, a la alerta constante...Allí donde el Dogma debería ser una fuente de inspiración, ellos ven una palabra dormida en su santa santorum ante el que hacen guardia pretoriana celosos de que se la roben... Dicen que la Misa Tridentina es una reverencia de todos ante el altar conducidos por el sacerdote pero no se dan cuenta de que dan la espalda al Dogma por el afán de protegerlo, y ya no es más ninguna inspiración sino un tesoro que hay que guardar con celo de las fuerzas del mundo.

Me pregunto si es tan difícil ser las dos cosas, el soldado fiel y la guardia celosa.

Si hay algo que me maravilla es haber llegado a comprender la inmensa variedad de personas que formamos parte de la Iglesia y cómo en esa variedad se expresa la Verdad común a todos.

Recuerden la parábola de los denarios. No se nos juzgará mejor por devolver intacto lo recibido, sino por haberlo multiplicado como Cristo nos pide en nuestra misión evangelizadora.

Donde los cambios son solo un peligro para muchos, para otros es una oportunidad de probarse ante nuevos retos. Si es cierto que la Iglesia se sabe portadora de la Verdad, no puede temer ningún cambio al punto de quedarse fuera de juego. Tenemos Su promesa. Es hora de actuar sin miedo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Tu que niegas el imno de los apostoles eres simonia en estado puro

Creo en Dios Padre todopoderoso, creador del cielo y de la tierra. Creo en Jesucristo, su único Hijo, nuestro Señor. Fue concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu Santo y nació de María la Virgen. Padeció bajo el poder de Poncio Pilato. Fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado. Descendió a los infiernos. Al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos. Subió a los cielos, y está sentado a la derecha de Dios Padre todopoderoso. Desde allí ha de venir a juzgar a vivos y muertos. Creo en el Espíritu Santo, *la santa Iglesia católica*, la comunión de los santos, el perdón de los pecados, la resurrección de la carne, y la vida eterna. Amén.

Vibora!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

La iglesia destinada a durar eternamente, necesariamente es siempre Joven. Algunos quieren hacerlo a su imagen y semejanza, pero lo eterno nunca puede ser a imagen y semejanza de lo transitorio y momentaneo. Si, la luz electrica llego a las Iglesias tambien.



BGA dijo:


> Cuando dicen que la Ciencia como la conocemos es fruto del pensamiento cristiano pues en sus albores es la cristiandad la que impulsa la enseñanza reglada y multidisciplinar creando las universidades que se ocupaban de las distintas ramas del saber, muchos se ríen e incluso lo festejan como una ocurrencia de mal gusto que no obstante no pueden negar a la luz de la historia. Los lemas de las más veteranas universidades están en latín y no pocas presentan en su escudos algún símbolo cristiano e incluso vaticano.
> 
> Este hilo es prueba de cómo el hombre que se ampara en su mundo conocido, se desentiende incluso de los efectos perversos de los que es causa. Se cierra y encoge pensando que protege algo que precisamente es a él a quien protege. Es como la vieja artista que viviera sus años de gloria incontestable y que ahora, ya sin tiempo, solo lo tiene para el recuerdo en el que se encuentra luminosa y la permite pasar sus últimos días alejada de la desesperación de su decadencia.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

¿Pero mentecato como se va a lavar las manos la curia si el Vaticano a dispuesto que sea La IGlesia local la que decida (el prior)? no se puede ser más tonto
Como te digo existia un festival con un cartel repleto de gospel y de musica de camara y se han aprovechado de algun convenio de colaboracion cultural que tendria la iglesia, que suelen tener, para traicionar esa confianza y meterles un puerco para que actue en la Iglesia. No es tampoco dificil de entender basura humana de las narices.
O esque a ti escombro humano jamas ha traicionado la confianza que has depositado en alguien? encima habra algun lobo psicopata de garaje que te eche la culpa de la triacion que has sufrido.

Soys infraseres morales, del mismo palo que Lutero que casualidad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

@Kairós, esa necrosis cerebral que te hace profundamente estupido la tienes para que un vanidoso y orgulloso como tu reciba su merecido.


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2019)

No, si al final acabará diciendo que la tierra es plana...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Nadie que sea Catolico puede negar el simbolo de los apostoles:

Creo en Dios Padre todopoderoso, creador del cielo y de la tierra. Creo en Jesucristo, su único Hijo, nuestro Señor. Fue concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu Santo y nació de María la Virgen. Padeció bajo el poder de Poncio Pilato. Fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado. Descendió a los infiernos. Al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos. Subió a los cielos, y está sentado a la derecha de Dios Padre todopoderoso. Desde allí ha de venir a juzgar a vivos y muertos. *Creo en el Espíritu Santo, la santa Iglesia católica*, la comunión de los santos, el perdón de los pecados, la resurrección de la carne, y la vida eterna. Amén.

Hablas mucho de como se visten los sacerdotes pero en el Dogma central no viene nada sober ello, cambias lo esencial por lo accesorio y con la indignación ante lo accesorio revocas lo esencial quedandote en el corral de los impios.

Lo del Papa con lo del clima ya esta explicado, en ese video hace un llamado a la solidaridad con los paises pobres, para que dejemos un planeta en condiciones a los que vendran. Cosas malevolas segun estos infectos lobos de garaje,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Otra vez condenando a la Iglesia por reunirse con pecadores y errados, el fariseismo que no cesa. Supongo que por eso los protestontos no teneis sacramento de la confesion dado que implicaria que el lobo de garaje se reune con pecadores de facto y eso seria fatal para la lustrosa apariencia de su sepulcro blanqueado que oculta putrefaccion como es tu caso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Sedegarajistas que afirman que la Iglesia ha sido tomada por el Hades son HEREJES


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2019)

Cristalino, dos viboras mismo veneno.


----------



## Cuncas (26 Sep 2019)

Marikiki: "_Dejad que los gays se acerquen a mí_".

Sólo un enfermo mental homosexual (de la calaña más enfermiza) como la tarada de mierda de la Marikiki junto con los trols masones homosexuales (de la calaña más enfermiza) de mierda del foro gay corazoncito español puede defender esto. Sois una panda de degenerados, se puede ser homosexual y buscar la rectitud en busca de la corrección, pero vosotros no sois ese tipo de homosexuales sino engendros degenerados de la peor calaña que os empeñáis en defender aquellos que meten su basura degeneranerada dentro de las iglesias. Homosexualidad, aborto, eutanasia y el insulto constante la religión católica. Tendréis vuestro merecido antes de lo que creéis, escoria. Está escrito.










*DETALLE DEL BULTO DE LOS GENITALES DE JESUCRISTO PARA QUE LOS DEGENERADOS COMO LA MARIKIKI PUEDAN PENSAR EN LO IMPORTANTE DURANTE LA ORACIÓN*









*MONSEÑOR VICENZO PAGLIA RECREÁNDOSE EN SU IMAGINACIÓN*









*DEGENERADO DEFENDIENDO EL ABORTO Y LA EUTANASIA ADEMÁS DE LA DEGENERACIÓN SODOMITA SOBRE LOS ALTARES.*







*Vosotros, gentuza degenerada de mierda, sois la escoria hereje masona tironuqueable. No tenéis excusa panda de mariconas de mierda. Id a trolear a vuestra mierda de foro gay de coranzoncito español, panda de mierdas.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

con el sapo, no hace falta ser froid


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

Estimado Sapo Concho, serás bienvenido a Corazón Español, no te vamos a juzgar ni por tu pasado de influencias protestantes ni de las tendencias desordenadas que te hicieran flaquear.

Se te ayudará con toda la buena voluntad y sobre todo con caridad cristiana.

un abrazo y buenas noches.

PD: el foro sigue aumentando el número de visitas, se está gestando algo, se percibe cada vez más nítidamente...



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Marikiki: "_Dejad que los gays se acerquen a mí_".
> 
> Sólo un enfermo mental homosexual (de la calaña más enfermiza) como la tarada de mierda de la Marikiki junto con los trols masones homosexuales (de la calaña más enfermiza) de mierda del foro gay corazoncito español puede defender esto. Sois una panda de degenerados, se puede ser homosexual y buscar la rectitud en busca de la corrección, pero vosotros no sois ese tipo de homosexuales sino engendros degenerados de la peor calaña que os empeñáis en defender aquellos que meten su basura degeneranerada dentro de las iglesias. Homosexualidad, aborto, eutanasia y el insulto constante la religión católica. Tendréis vuestro merecido antes de lo que creéis, escoria. Está escrito.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Que te den por culo a tui también sodomita de mierda, trol masón. No me voy a metr en vuestro antro de homosexuales donde 5 pelagatos se lamen el culo entre ellos. Sois basura, trols masones infiltrados.



Sé que acabarás participando, te gana la curiosidad y en el fondo sabes que sería adentrarte en el buen camino.

PD: yo, que tenía en un principio mi punto de excepticismo hacia él, gracias a las críticas e intentos de escarnio contra Francisco, la curiosidad y el espíritu crítico me han llevado a adentrarme en sus escritos y discursos... tras lo que me he convertido en un admirador cada vez mayor de este gran papa que tenemos, te animo a hacer lo mismo, te aseguro que lo agradecerás, amigo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

desinfocatolica, los mismos que ponian la foto de un obispo cuando los comentarios eran proferidos por un laico y los que decian que ese Obispo queria casar homosexuales cuando en la entrevista de marras negaba tal cosa. Tienen 0 credibilidad.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> desinfocatolica, los mismos que ponian la foto de un obispo cuando los comentarios eran proferidos por un laico y los que decian que ese Obispo queria casar homosexuales cuando en la entrevista de marras negaba tal cosa. Tienen 0 credibilidad.



el medio del surfero de las Religiones no es, ni de lejos, un buen sitio para informarse... abro a continuación un hilo a tal efecto, sacado de un comentario en COES.

seguro que ayudará a bastante gente despistada por la confusión que están sembrando los cismáticos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Cuidado no sean bots del pentagono o del krilin



Bernaldo dijo:


> Estimado Sapo Concho, serás bienvenido a Corazón Español, no te vamos a juzgar ni por tu pasado de influencias protestantes ni de las tendencias desordenadas que te hicieran flaquear.
> 
> Se te ayudará con toda la buena voluntad y sobre todo con caridad cristiana.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

ES NECESARIO



Bernaldo dijo:


> el medio del surfero de las Religiones no es, ni de lejos, un buen sitio para informarse... abro a continuación un hilo a tal efecto, sacado de un comentario en COES.
> 
> seguro que ayudará a bastante gente despistada por la confusión que están sembrando los cismáticos.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ES NECESARIO



acabo de abrirlo, tu ayuda será inestimable en este foro, hay que pararle los pies a los contaminadores:

Para tí, católico. Guía para informarte acerca de los discursos del Papa, sabiéndote protegido contra la discordia contaminante.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Quieren fundar un garaje al margen de la Iglesia, pero aquello va a terminar explotando en trasteros cada vez más insignificantes:


----------



## Tomate-chan (27 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Quieren fundar un garaje al margen de la Iglesia, pero aquello va a terminar explotando en trasteros cada vez más insignificantes:


----------



## Cuncas (27 Sep 2019)

Para que esta panda de mariconas degeneradas del antro gay de palanganeras de coranzoncito gay español queden retratadas como las mariconas masonas que son. Esto es lo que esa panda de hijasputa sodomitas junto con la basura infecta de la Marikiki defienden. Pura degeneración.



Francisco otorga medalla de honor a una activista proaborto (VIDEO)

Una malnacida asesina en serie que es la fundadora de la organización pro-abortista y pro-lgtbi “She Decides” (Ella Decide) a la que la ponzoña de Bergoglio premió con la condecoración de Comendador de la Orden de San Gregorio Magno; pero, como siempre, los sótanos de la sinagoga de satanás sueltan sus ambigüedades como excusa intentando lavarse las manos después de condecorar a asesinos en serie de inocentes y pedófilos.

Como anticipo a lo que seguro replicaría la puta panchita sodomita de la mierda de la bernalda o Vanu Gómez para las palanganeras del forito gay corazoncíto gay español.

El Vaticano expica la condecoración a la promotora del aborto Lilianne Ploumen - Forum Libertas

No es la primera vez que delincuentes asesinos y pedófilos reciben este tipo de condecoraciones por parte del actual Vaticano modernista. Esa misma condecoración fue recibida en 1990 por el archiconocido pederasta Jimmy Saville, showman de la BBC, aunque afortunadamente actualmente es objeto de una solicitud de la anulación por parte del Arzobispo de Westminster que según parece no acaba de llegar.

Orden de San Gregorio Magno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Pederastas y mafiosos con títulos honoríficos del Vaticano

Y no se queda ahí sólo. Bergoglio no duda en tenderle la pezuña a más pro-abortistas y a sodomitas sin ninguna intención de reconducirse, normal que esta mierda de gentuza de corazoncito gay español lo defienda...

Pope calls Italy’s foremost abortion promoter one of nation’s ‘forgotten greats’

Traducción del artículo

Y como reconforte a las hijasputa sodomitas de la bga y la puta panchita bernalda:

Chaos Frank brings down the House: In-Flight Interview from Armenia

Traducción el artículo

Luego la subnormal de mierda de la Marikiki dice que toda esta ponzoña de satanás disfrazada de iglesia modernista es para conseguir que más fieles se acerquen al catolicismo. La única excusa que tiene esa enferma mental degenerada de mierda es su severa tara mental que demuestra a cada chorrada que defeca su podrida mente enferma. Tú sí que estás condenándote al azufre Marikiki, seguro que hasta puedes olerlo. Y luego, como la basura infecta que eres y para colmo, llamas herejes a los demás cuando eres un retrasado mental profundo con trastornos mentales, incapaz de informarse lo más mínimo de las salvajadas que defiendes.

Ya ni cuestiono que las mariconas palanganeras de bga y bernalda (la muy panchita putona usa un nombre de mujer en el forito gay, acorde con sus tendencias sexuales) aplaudan este tipo de casos. Para eso están aquí esas palanganeras sodomitas, para vomitar su diarrea mental y para trolear. Así son estas hijasputa degeneradas de mierda tironuqueables.

Seguid con vuestra verborrea defendiendo lo indefendible. No me cansaré de deciros el tipo de gentuza de mierda y cobarde que sois y de retratar fielmente con las palabras que hagan falta hasta donde llega vuestra podredumbre. Esto es lo que promovéis sodomitas de mierda, pero lo pagaréis. Está escrito.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

Celebro que nos sigas, amigo mío, seguro te aportará mejoras y te ayudará a quitarte del tema.

Poco a poco, paciencia.

Saludos.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Un foro donde 5 mierdas homosexuales no hacen más que descargar sus diarrea mental incongruente como el cobarde de mierda de bga que no hace más que cagar su verborrea en sus gilipolleces para que no se note que es un puto retrasado mental . 5 maricones de más 60 años que dan puta pena chupandose las pollas mohosas de viejo y se dedican a trolear por otros foros. No os lee nadie putos degenerados sólo hay que ver cuanta gente escribe allí desde hace años,. 5 maricas de mierda que se pasan más tiempo en burbuja troleando que en su puto foro gay de mierda, a la vista está que no tenéis ni mujer ni vida, mariconas. Aqui sois tres putos mierdas de maricas masonazos que no hacen más que apoyar la homosexualidad, el aborto, la eutanasia y todo tipo de degeneraciones que pasan por vuestra mente enfermiza y para colmo autozanqueandose los unos a los otros como unos pirados de mierda, como si es os diera credibilidad. Sois unas mariconas cobardes que cuando atacáis vais en masa como las gitanas de mierda que sois, eso también es desmostrable. Os ponéis titulitos entre vosotros pero sois unos MIERDAS y eso se demuestra en lo que defendéis. GENTUZA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

En europa todo el mundo casa Homosexuales incluyendo los Luteranos y el anticristo son los CATOLICOS, los UNICOS que no los casan. Este es el nivel.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 159518


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Otra vez difamando, el vaticano entrega un PIN como es contumbre diplomatica, aqui comunicado de la Santa Sede:

El Vaticano expica la condecoración a la promotora del aborto Lilianne Ploumen - Forum Libertas

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.

No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*

Y eso significa en la podrida mollera de estos subseres que apoya el aborto cuando el PAPA se ha expresado contundemente en su contra, esto no cuenta:



Lo que cuentan son las peliculas que se monta en su cabeza un emfermo trastornado que se piensa que puede leer la mente del Santo Pater del mismo modo que la telepatia le confiere el conocimiento de que todo el mundo que le rodea es homosexual.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Para que esta panda de mariconas degeneradas del antro gay de palanganeras de coranzoncito gay español queden retratadas como las mariconas masonas que son. Esto es lo que esa panda de hijasputa sodomitas junto con la basura infecta de la Marikiki defienden. Pura degeneración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Los sacerdotes TIENEN UN JURAMENTO DE OBEDIENCIA, es bastante indulgente con aquellos que tienen ramalazos de hereje y no los expulsa directamente a pastar a los garajes

Profesión de fe y juramento de fidelidad al recibir un oficio que se ha de ejercer en nombre de la Iglesia - Vida Sacerdotal - Información para sacerdotes

*Yo, N., al asumir el oficio..., prometo mantenerme siempre en comunión con la Iglesia católica, tanto en lo que exprese de palabra como en mi manera de obrar.
Cumpliré con gran diligencia y fidelidad las obligaciones a las que estoy comprometido con la Iglesia tanto universal como particular, en la que he sido llamado a ejercer mi servicio, según lo establecido por el derecho.
En el ejercicio del ministerio que me ha sido confiado en nombre de la Iglesia, conservaré íntegro el depósito de la fe y lo transmitiré y explicaré fielmente; evitando, por tanto, cualquier doctrina que le sea contraria.
Seguiré y promoveré la disciplina común a toda la Iglesia, y observaré todas las leyes eclesiásticas, ante todo aquellas contenidas en el Código de derecho canónico.
Con obediencia cristiana acataré lo que enseñen los sagrados pastores, como doctores y maestros auténticos de la fe, y lo que establezcan como guías de la Iglesia y ayudaré fielmente a los obispos diocesanos para que la acción apostólica que he de ejercer en nombre y por mandato de la Iglesia, se realice siempre en comunión con ella.
Que así Dios me ayude y estos santos evangelios que toco con mis manos.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Otra vez con la misma falacia de siempre de que reunirse con pedadores significa que se bendice el pecado, los herejes teneis las entenderas muy mermadas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Pelicula que solo tiene sentido en tu cabeza, los dogmas de la iglesia siguen siendo los mismos, los unicos que los negais soys los herejes. NEGAIS INCLUSO EL SIMBOLO DE LOS APOSTOLES Y VAIS SEÑALANDO CON EL DEDO A UN SACERDOTE QUE SE VISTE DE UN FORMA NO CONVENCIONAL PARA QUIZAS LLEGAR A MAS GENTE:

Símbolo de los Apóstoles. Artículo de la Enciclopedia.

Creo en Dios Padre todopoderoso, creador del cielo y de la tierra.
Y en Jesucristo, su único Hijo, nuestro Señor, que concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu Santo;
nació de Santa María Virgen;
padeció bajo el poder de Poncio Pilatos;
fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado;
descendió a los infiernos;
al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos;
subió a los cielos;
y está a la diestra de Dios Padre, desde allí ha de venir a juzgar a los vivos y a los muertos.
Creo en el Espíritu Santo, en la Santa Iglesia Católica, la Comunión de los Santos, el perdón de los pecados, la resurrección de la carne y la vida perdurable.
Amén.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Lo unico que respalda vuestras acusaciones es la misma inquina que fabrica ese veneno contra una IGLESIA sobre la que prevalece la promesa de MATEO 16:18.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

HEREJES DE SIEMPRE


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Si ni siquiera te lees la informacion que contienen los links que pones prefiriendo dedicar el tiempo a homoerotizar hilos echale la culpa a que tu madre bebiera durante el embarazo pero deja al resto al margen.

Como te decia subser, ese PIN se enmarca dentro del TIPICO HOMENAJE DIPLOMATICO que se le dan a fulanos que visitan por lo que sea X la santa Sede y no es como pretendeis los protestontos un reconocimiento a la ideologia o el activismo de quien lo recibe. Es decir palurdo, si a ti te dan un emblema por ser el visitante 1.000.000 del museo del Padre no te lo estan dando a titulo de Trastornado Mental, sino a titulo de visitante.

A pastar a los garajes escoria. TU NO ERES CATOLICO



Sapo Concho dijo:


> ES TAL TU RETRASO MENTAL QUE ESTÁS UTILIZANDO UN LINK QUE YO MISMO HE PUESTO PARA INTENTAR REBATIRME. NO ESTÁS CAPACITADO PARA REBATIRLE NADA A NADIE MARIKIKI, ESTÁS ENFERMA. HAZLE UN FAVOR DE UNA PUTA VEZ A LA SOCIEDAD Y MEDÍCATE, TARADA.
> 
> EL VATICANO NO TIENE POR QUÉ DAR EXPLICACIONES DE POR QUÉ DA O NO DA UNA CONDECORACIÓN. SI LA DA ES PORQUE A SUS OJOS EL QUE LA RECIBE SE LA MERECE Y SI NO LA DA, NO LA MERECE. ¿LO PILLAS, TARADA DE MIERDA?
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Papas catolicos lo SON TODOS, HEREJE!


----------



## Hippy Lollas (27 Sep 2019)

*Mateo 16:23 Reina-Valera 1960 (RVR1960)*
23 Pero él, volviéndose, dijo a Pedro: !!Quítate de delante de mí, Satanás!; me eres tropiezo, porque no pones la mira en las cosas de Dios, sino en las de los hombres.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Cállate puta maricona de mierda. ESTÁIS VIGILADOS que es diferente y ojito con las mierdas que publicáis. Yo destapé la tapa de la alcantarilla de ese foro gay de mierda la primera vez como aviso y el tufo que llegó al abrirla deja claro que en esa basura homosexual de foro, EN EL QUE TÚ USAS NOMBRE DE MUJER COMO LA PUTA SODOMITA DEGENERADA QUE ERES, hay peste de sobra para quitaros la máscara y mostraros como lo que sois. Unas putas trols de mierda que como ni vuestra madre os hace caso en vuestro antro gay de mierrda tenéis que ir cagando vuestra diarrea mental por otros foros.



amigo Sapo Concho, por alguna razón ves cosas que no existen, te puedo explicar de forma muy sencilla el sentido del nombre "Vanu Gomez", nada que ver con lo que estás viendo.

¿por qué ves sodomía por todos lados Sapo Concho?


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si ni siquiera te lees la informacion que contienen los links que pones prefiriendo dedicar el tiempo a homoerotizar hilos echale la culpa a que tu madre bebiera durante el embarazo pero deja al resto al margen.
> 
> Como te decia subser, ese PIN se enmarca dentro del TIPICO HOMENAJE DIPLOMATICO que se le dan a fulanos que visitan por lo que sea X la santa Sede y no es como pretendeis los protestontos un reconocimiento a la ideologia o el activismo de quien lo recibe. Es decir palurdo, si a ti te dan un emblema por ser el visitante 1.000.000 del museo del Padre no te lo estan dando a titulo de Trastornado Mental, sino a titulo de visitante.
> 
> A pastar a los garajes escoria. TU NO ERES CATOLICO



la verdad, Ariki, es que se puede ir desmontando facilísimamente cada una de las acusaciones con que medios torticeros van contaminando y destruyendo confianza de algunos católicos en el Papa.

es evidente que quienes están detrás del contubernio son anticatólicos pero alguna pobre gente se traga todas estas películas.

en vez de ir siguiéndoles en cada acusación nueva que vayan poniendo yo creo que lo más certero es ir a por los desinformadores, a los que están detrás de los medios difamadores, surferos de las religiones, piratas tuertos, palizas intereconómicos, zumbaos USanos que se hacen pasar por católicos "tradicionalistas" pero en realidad son protestantizantes, seguidores de la teología de la prosperidad, injertos del mundillo ortodoxo-duguiniano de la tundra, etc, etc...

el pobre Sapo Concho lo que tiene es mucho dolor, algún `trauma no superado, como demuestra su registro de lenguaje... merece ser ayudado más que apaleado, mi mano tendida @Sapo Concho aquí tienes un amigo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Lo que no es catolico es negar el simbolo de los apostoles o Mateo 16:18, TU NO CREES EN LA SANTA IGLESIA CATOLICA, eres un vulgar hereje que brama lo mismo que ellos malversando citas de papas que te excomulgarian.












Creo en Dios Padre todopoderoso, creador del cielo y de la tierra. Creo en Jesucristo, su único Hijo, nuestro Señor. Fue concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu Santo y nació de María la Virgen. Padeció bajo el poder de Poncio Pilato. Fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado. Descendió a los infiernos. Al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos. Subió a los cielos, y está sentado a la derecha de Dios Padre todopoderoso. Desde allí ha de venir a juzgar a vivos y muertos. *Creo en el Espíritu Santo, la santa Iglesia católica*, la comunión de los santos, el perdón de los pecados, la resurrección de la carne, y la vida eterna. Amén.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Si tu madre no se hubiera propasado con la bebida en tu gestación ahora no estarias haciendo el ridiculo diciendo que ese PIN se lo dieron a titulo honorifico por ser por-abortistas en lugar de que lo recibieron simplemente por una formalidad dipliomatica como sucede con las delegaciones que por X son recividas por el vaticano. Eres tan sumamente retrasado que crees que por ejemplo si te dan un PIN porque has participado en una maratón te lo estan dado porque estan reconociendo que eres Retrasado a Conciencia en lugar de un simple maratoniano.

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.

No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*

Al garaje subser que es tu lugar dado que niegas perseverantemente que en la Iglesia no puede prevalecer el azufre.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ahi está, una basura degenerada de mierda como la hijaputa* MARIKIKI DEFENDIENDO LA PEDERASTIA, EL ABORTO Y LA DEGENERACIÓN LGTBI*. Eres una basura con patas tironuqueable Marikiki. Púdrete en tu inmundicia porque tu enfermedad mental te la has buscado tu mismo moviéndote en ambientes podridos degenerados siendo guiado por la pezuña de satanás. Mantente alejado de los críos, puta degenerada de mierda, lo que hagas con tu cuerpo infecto y putrefacto me la suda pero más te vale mantenerte alejado de los críos, maldita carroña del demonio.
> 
> TÚ SI QUE NO ERES CATÓLICO, PUTA DEGENERADA DE MIERDA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Otro retrasado, ya te he explicado anormal que en mateo 16:18 dice FUNDARÉ es decir que en un futuro Pedro será en quien se funde la Iglesia, pero que ese momento todavia no ha llegado porque aun quedan muchas cosas que han de suceder, por ejemplo la ultima cena, y es normal que a presente Pedro NO ESTÉ TODAVIA LISTO. 

Menuda necrosis cereblar que gastais desde el primero al ultimo 



Hippy Lollas dijo:


> *Mateo 16:23 Reina-Valera 1960 (RVR1960)*
> 23 Pero él, volviéndose, dijo a Pedro: !!Quítate de delante de mí, Satanás!; me eres tropiezo, porque no pones la mira en las cosas de Dios, sino en las de los hombres.


----------



## Tomate-chan (27 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Otra vez difamando, el vaticano entrega un PIN como es contumbre diplomatica, aqui comunicado de la Santa Sede:
> 
> El Vaticano expica la condecoración a la promotora del aborto Lilianne Ploumen - Forum Libertas
> 
> ...



Eso son gilipolleces; el Papa no tiene obligacion de dar la distincion. Un protocolo no es una ley. Esa mujer anticristiana fue a recibir a su amigo antipapa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Pero que es una distinción que se da por protocolo diplomatico cuando se recive por ejemplo a una MINISTRA DE DESARROYO como parte de una comitiva y no significa nada más. Solo a los retrasados sedegarajistas se les ocurre que la camiseta que te dan por participar en la maraton de Singapur es por algo diferente a ser un simple maratoniano " mira le han dado una camiseta a ese que es un conocido drogadicto del doping ergo estan reconociendo el uso de drogas". Difamaciones sin sentido, tacticas psicopaticas de vilipendio en la que los protestontos soys expertos. VIBORAS!



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Eso son gilipolleces; el Papa no tiene obligacion de dar la distincion. Un protocolo no es una ley. Esa mujer anticristiana fue a recibir a su amigo antipapa.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 159786


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Aqui teneis lo que opina el Papa sobre el aborto:



Está meridiano.


----------



## Tomate-chan (27 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pero que es una distinción que se da por protocolo diplomatico cuando se recive por ejemplo a un ministro y no significa nada más. Solo a los retrasados sedegarajistas se les ocurre que la camiseta que te dan por participar en la maraton de Singapur es por algo diferente a ser un simple maratoniano " mira le han dado una camiseta a ese que es un conocido drogadicto del doping ergo estan reconociendo el uso de drogas". Difamaciones sin sentido, tacticas psicopaticas de vilipendio en la que los protestontos soys expertos. VIBORAS!



No es verdad. Si esa mujer recibe al Antipapa siendo una visita oficial a los reyes y no a ella es pòrque ella sabe que el Antipapa previamente ha dado el visto bueno al protocolo. Y le da la distincion para premiarla por sus actividades anticristianas. Los protocolos se pueden romper; no es simplemente una mujer con mala fama, es alguien que trabaja activamente contra dogmas basicos de la doctrina catolica. Pero ya estamos acostumbrados a esta clase de explicaciones para tontos que da el papado y sus esbirros; la vieja tactica de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. No es la primera vez ni sera la ultima.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Me dan igual tus gilipolleces de homosexual de mierda, puta trolaza. Y a mí no me llames amigo, puta de Judas Iscariote, porque estoy cerrando el lazo sobe ti y cada vez sé más la clase de escoria de mierda sodomita panchita que eres y de cómo os manejáis en ese antro gay de mierda conocido como corazoncito gay español. (Ni español eres, basura sodomita. Ni lo serás nunca).
> 
> No veo la sodomía en todo, veo y señalo la sodomía en hijaputas degeneradas como tú, que queda demostrada desde el momento que en ese otro antro usas nombre de mujer, y aquí defiendes la degeneración de la homosexualidad por encima de los altares, y el genocidio del aborto, como bien se puede comprobar en este hilo y tienes una forma de comportarte enfermiza como la escoria palanganera que eres, usando constantemente la ambigüedad llamándome amigo, pagarás como pagó Judas tu falsedad, hijaputa. En el fondo sólo entras aquí a meter mierda y a defender la degeneración que infecta tu podrido ser, pero lo pagarás. Está escrito.



Nombre de mujer? De verdad, Sapo Concho, necesitas hacerte una limpieza, esa es la razón de que tu visión de las cosas sea sucia.

Busca ayuda, de verdad te lo digo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Pero retrasado que te estan diciendo que ese PIN se lo dan a titulo de Diplomatica que va con los Monarcas como se la dan a cualquiera, del mismo modo que a ti te pueden dar una condecoración por asistir a un Evento y no significa que esten homenajeando por ejemplo tu notoria trayectoria de Deficiencia Mental y Prolifico Homoerotizador de Ambientes. Si esta muy claro cretino:

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*

Menudo ridiculo de subser




Sapo Concho dijo:


> *Tu madre tenía que haber tirado de la cadena el día que defecó a una escoria infecta como tú, MARIKIKI, QUE APOYAS EL GENOCIDIO DEL ABORTO Y LA PEDOFILIA SIN INMUTARTE Y PARA COLMO TE ATREVES A JUZGAR A LOS DEMÁS DICIENDO SI SON O NO CATÓLICOS. TU SÍ QUE NO ERES CATÓLICO PUTO DEFENSOR DE LA DEGENERACIÓN SODOMITA, PROABORTO Y PROPEDÓFILO.
> 
> ESA CONDECORACIÓN DIGAS LO QUE DIGAS, PUTA BASURA ENFERMIZA DE MIERDA, SE LA DIO EL VATICANO A UNA ABORTISTA ASESINA EN SERIE Y A UN PEDÓFILO Y EL HECHO QUE TÚ LO DEFIENDAS NO HACE MÁS QUE PROBAR TU DEGENERACIÓN, CARROÑA DEL DEMONIO. Y EL HECHO DE ESCONDERLO COMO UN ACTO PROTOCOLARIO LO ÚNICO QUE HACE ES INDICAR LA PEZUÑA DE SATANÁS EN LA IGLESIA MEDIANTE DE LA ENFERMIZA AMBIGÜEDAD DE SUS JUSTIFICACIONES.*


----------



## Tomate-chan (27 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aqui teneis lo que opina el Papa sobre el aborto:
> 
> 
> 
> Está meridiano.



Muy astuto. No critica el aborto sino *la eugenesia. *Se puede abortar por causas diferentes a una maformacion. La mayoria de abortos no son por causas eugenesicas.

El Papa Francisco no abrio la boca ANTES del referendum en EIRE sobre el aborto.

El Papa Francisco no abrio la boca DURANTE todo el proceso de aprobacion de una ley de aborto en Argentina, que si finalmente no salio adelante no fue gracias a Francisco, que no hizo absolutamente nada.

El Papa mas entrometido en politica que se recuerda, pero justo en estos dos casos SE CALLA.

Cuando el Papa Francisco ha tenido oportunidad de hacer algo en contra del aborto no lo ha hecho, porque en realidad no esta en contra del aborto.

El Papa, sobre el aborto: los sacerdotes podrán absolver este pecado

_el Papa permite que tanto las madres que han abortado como los médicos que han llevado a cabo la operación puedan *acceder sin tantos obstáculos a la comunión*, ya que hasta ahora la Iglesia aplicaba la excomunión automática para todos aquellos que abortasen o practicasen el aborto. La única forma de paralizar esta medida era que un obispo o su delegado decidiesen hacerlo, pero a partir de ahora la absolución cae también sobre los hombros de los sacerdotes. _


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

lo que escribes son inventos e infundios, como de costumbre, por supuesto que el Papa está contra el aborto.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Muy astuto. No critica el aborto sino *la eugenesia. *Se puede abortar por causas diferentes a una maformacion. La mayoria de abortos no son por causas eugenesicas.
> 
> El Papa Francisco no abrio la boca ANTES del referendum en EIRE sonre el aborto.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Pero Vibora! si dice explicitamente que NINGUN NIÑO ES INCOMPATIBLE CON LA VIDA, independientemente de las causas, sean enfermedad, capricho ect. 
El Papa no tiene que estar diciendo cada 2 x 3 que el aborto es un pecado mortal cada vez que a las escorias protestontas se lo parezca, ES EVIDENTE QUE EL PAPA Y LA IGLESIA CATOLICA ESTAN EN CONTRA DEL ABORTO. Nadie de vosotros pretende que un Comunista diga que hay que expropiar cada vez que en algun lugar del mundo alguien defiende la propiedad privada, se le sobreentiende y por no hacerlo no va a dejar de ser menos comunista. Menudo atajo de viboras de Lutero.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Muy astuto. No critica el aborto sino *la eugenesia. *Se puede abortar por causas diferentes a una maformacion. La mayoria de abortos no son por causas eugenesicas.
> 
> El Papa Francismo no abrio la boca ANTES del referendum en EIRE sonre el aborto.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

y dale! que esa distincion es un mero PIN que se les da a todas las embajadas diplomaticas y no significa nada mas que eso. No es un reconocimiento a titulo de actividad personal de nada, se la pueden dar a la comitiva de Zambeze con sus ministros chamanes que lo que les reconoce simplemente es su paso por el Vaticano para tratar asuntos X como puede ser aiuda humanitaria. A los garajes!



Tomate-chan dijo:


> No es verdad. Si esa mujer recibe al Antipapa siendo una visita oficial a los reyes y no a ella es pòrque ella sabe que el Antipapa previamente ha dado el visto bueno al protocolo. Y le da la distincion para premiarla por sus actividades anticristianas. Los protocolos se pueden romper; no es simplemente una mujer con mala fama, es alguien que trabaja activamente contra dogmas basicos de la doctrina catolica. Pero ya estamos acostumbrados a esta clase de explicaciones para tontos que da el papado y sus esbirros; la vieja tactica de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. No es la primera vez ni sera la ultima.


----------



## Tomate-chan (27 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> y dale! que esa distincion es un mero PIN que se les da a todas las embajadas diplomaticas y no significa nada mas que eso. No es un reconocimiento a titulo de actividad personal de nada, se la pueden dar a la comitiva de Zambeze con sus ministros chamanes que lo que les reconoce simplemente es su paso por el Vaticano para tratar asuntos X como puede ser aiuda humanitaria. A los garajes!



No me veo yo a Nicolas Maduro incluyendo y reconociendo a un politico capitalista como miembro de una organizacion revolucionaria pòr el simple hecho de que le haga una visita oficial. Ese reconocimiento es revelador de las intenciones del Antipapa sodomita. Ademas, que hacia esa mujer visitando El Vaticano? Esta obligado el Papa a recibir a una anticristiana?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Impresionante


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Como por ejemplo Vladimiro Putin?



Como te digo el Vaticano tiene actividad diplomatica y recibe EMBAJADAS de todos los colores, les dan un PIN en el tipico intercambio de honores, si resulta que uno de esos integrantes de embajadas es un apestoso luterano, es indiferente porque no se lo estan dando a titulo de sus ideas o de la cantidad de azufre que corre por sus venas, sino a titulo de participar de una embajada.

Se entiende cristalino, que perseveres en esto solo te desenmascara.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> No me veo yo a Nicolas Maduro incluyendo y reconociendo a un politico capitalista como miembro de una organizacion revolucionaria pòr el simple hecho de que le haga una visita oficial. Ese reconocimiento es revelador de las intenciones del Antipapa sodomita. Ademas, que hacia esa mujer visitando El Vaticano? Esta obligado el Papa a recibir a una anticristiana?


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

vaya gilipollez, el Vaticano es el Estado 0 de la diplomacia, vamos, el inventor de la misma...

... tú de dónde te has caído, tomate maduro?



Tomate-chan dijo:


> mujer visitando El Vaticano? Esta obligado el Papa a recibir a una anticristiana?


----------



## Tomate-chan (27 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Como por ejemplo Vladimiro Putin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres tu el que estas cada vez mas expuesto y humillado. Venir a Burbuja a hacer proselitismo ha sido una pesima idea por tu parte. Insistes en frivolizar llamado PIN a un reconocimiento oficial que convierte a una de las peores anticristianas del mundo en miembro de una orden pontificia.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

tú mejor calla y aprende del Ariki.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Eres tu el que estas cada vez mas expuesto y humillado. Venir a Burbuja a hacer proselitismo ha sido una pesima idea por tu parte. Insistes en frivolizar llamado PIN a un reconocimiento oficial que convierte a una de las peores anticristianas del mundo en miembro de una orden pontificia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Luego me paso os dejo entretenidos con esto


----------



## Cuncas (27 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Luego me paso os dejo entretenidos con esto



PÚDRETE EN EN TU INMUNDICIA DEFENSOR DE PEDÓFILOS Y ASESINOS DE INOCENTES, NO ERES MEJOR QUE ELLOS.


----------



## BGA (27 Sep 2019)

Por si no estaba claro que ésto va de una cacería, pues más claro el agua.

Se ha dicho pero hay que insistir: El Vaticano es el Primer Estado del Mundo, osea, el Decano de todos los Estado del Mundo. Por esa razón, todos los Estados procuran ser reconocidos por el Vaticano pues a su influencia religiosa sobre 1000 millones de católicos, se añade que, y esto es lo que importa realmente en sentido Diplomático, que es, repito, el Decano de todos los Estados.

Los protestantes no entienden ni aceptan que exista una figura como la del Estado Vaticano, y por lo que se ve ciertos "católicos" tampoco, pues no duda en tratar de confundir a la gente con acciones diplomáticas que ellos consideran únicamente religiosas.

Y éste es otro aspecto a tener en cuenta: todo lo entienden como actividad religiosa y por ello encuentran fácil "traducir" gestos diplomáticos con gestos religiosos, pero... el modo en que se interpela al Papa por este motivo, es así mismo político enmascarado de piadosa religiosidad...

Es político porque su campaña de acoso y derribo al Papa es idéntica a la que se realiza en política y usa de sus mismos comodines: La izquierda critica al PP por ser pro-abortista porque teóricamente no debería serlo, y la derecha critica a la izquierda porque le gusta mucho el dinero, cuando debería tener presente que representan a los pobres y a los solidarios...

No se critica desde posiciones personales sino porque los criticados no responderían adecuadamente a sus propios principios. 

Se han dado ejemplos claros de tergiversación de las palabras del Papa Francisco. Se ha demostrado falsas muchas de ellas. Cabría esperar de una persona preocupada por su Fe una fácil comprensión y aceptación de sus errores. Si ésto no se produce, es prueba clara que no es la Fe ni su defensa lo que le mueve. 

Ningún CM del foro reconoce ni sus errores, ni sus mentiras, ni sus exageraciones. La propaganda no debe mostrar ninguna debilidad narrativa; ningún paso atrás. La debilidad moral ya no vende ni se exige. Gana el que tenga mayor voluntad caiga quien caiga, generalmente la verdad, y tras ella los verdaderos intereses de la gente que acude a votar.

Ésta es también otra campaña política que se centra como las otras en la mentira, la difamación, la exageración y alguna que otra media verdad fuera de contexto, o lo que es lo mismo, la tergiversación, solo que la materia prima sobre la que trabajan no son la coherencia del político con las políticas que defiende, sino la tergiversada incoherencia del Papa con lo que de él se espera, sin distinguir su labor pastoral de la diplomática.

Y si es una campaña política tratándose de Doctrina, habría que preguntarse qué razón les mueve para hacer pasar por doctrina lo que no es sino un modus operandi clásico de la propaganda política de toda la vida.

Cualquiera que conozca un poco el modo en que se consolidó la Leyenda Negra, podrá apreciar similitudes sorprendentes en la falta de diálogo y el empecinamiento en mantener a flote esa narrativa por encima de todo, sin tener en cuenta si esta ofensiva pueda ser perjudicial para muchas personas que ahora ya no sienten que tienen a ninguna autoridad eclesial de referencia. Ni siquiera los críticos se presentan como tales y por tanto, si no es en ellos ni en el Papa en quienes podemos encontrar esa referencia, de facto para muchos el Trono de Pedro está vacante...


----------



## BGA (27 Sep 2019)

Ya... Ésto va también de sana Doctrina ¿verdad?. Ahora va a ser Salvini la figura de autoridad en defensa de la Fe. Sois la monda.

Mire, esto es lo que dice el Papa:



> "Un país debe ser soberano, pero no cerrado. La soberanía debe ser defendida, pero las relaciones con otros países y con la Comunidad Europea también deben ser protegidas y promovidas. El soberanismo es una exageración que siempre termina mal: conduce a guerras"



El Papa 'contesta' a Salvini: "Estoy preocupado porque escuchamos discursos que se parecen a los de Hitler en 1934"


----------



## Papo de luz (27 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Ya... Ésto va también de sana Doctrina ¿verdad?. Ahora va a ser Salvini la figura de autoridad en defensa de la Fe. Sois la monda.
> 
> Mire, esto es lo que dice el Papa:
> 
> ...



El papa apoyaba a Hitler en 1934.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Claro te acabo de poner ese ejemplo que tu negabas que existiera de maduro dando un regalo a un dignatario capitalista como Putin y eso en nada afecta a esa bocachancla que gastas. Por no mentar porsupuesto que los PIN que reparte el vaticano a los diplomaticos que recibe no son ningun premio a las actividades u opiniones de los mismos, sino algo que les recuerda que fueron recividos por el vaticano.

Evidentemente a algo que Reparten a cualquier diplomatico que pase por alli le pueden llamar si quieren el Brillante Astrolito del Rey Bajo la Montaña que no dejara de ser un PIN que se da a cualquiera que por alli transite.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Eres tu el que estas cada vez mas expuesto y humillado. Venir a Burbuja a hacer proselitismo ha sido una pesima idea por tu parte. Insistes en frivolizar llamado PIN a un reconocimiento oficial que convierte a una de las peores anticristianas del mundo en miembro de una orden pontificia.


----------



## bocadRillo (27 Sep 2019)

Salón Pablo VI del Vaticano. 
Aquí lo que se ha metido es el mismísimo Demonio


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Señoras lo veis, esto es lo que pasa si os drogais durante el embarazo, niños con trastornos mentale y hormonales.
Veo que ese cerebro necrotico que gastas no te da para entender la diferencia entre un PIN que se da simplemente por pertencer a una embajada diplomatica que visita el Vaticano, caso de la Ministra de marras que era de una Embajada del Rey de Holanda, a una medalla que se da en reconocimiento de una actividad y opiniones definidas que no es el caso. Te lo pongo de nuevo y que sirva al hereje viperino de @Kairós, 

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*

En fin se supone que los insultos estan para causar enojo hacia el que van dirigidos pero a mi el despliege de tu parafernalia homoerotica en esas carroza mariconeti que son tus post me causan carcajadas. Aver si te buscas un novio que te baje los niveles de estrojenos y puedes parlamentar como un hombre aunque lo veo dificil que no veas.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> *VAMOS A VER HIJO DE PUTA MARICONA DE MIERDA. ESE ARTÍCULO QUE LINKEAS, PEDAZO DE SODOMITA PEDÓFILA EJECUTABLE, LO SACASTE DE MI POST. Y PRECÍSAMENTE LO PUSE EN MI POST PARA DEJAR CLARO QUE LA BASURA DE MIERDA QUE INFECTA EL VATICANO Y QUE TÚ DEFIENDES, COMO LA PUTA DE SATANÁS QUE ERES QUE DEFIENDE A ASESINOS Y A PEDÓFILOS CON SU AMBIGUA Y PROSTITUIDA VERBORREA, LO ÚNICO QUE HACE ES JUSTIFICAR TODA ESA DEGENERACIÓN DENOSTANDO AL PROPIO VATICANO PORQUE CONDECORE A UNA ASESINA EN SERIE DE INOCENTES Y A UN PEDÓFILO.
> 
> CON NO CONDECORAR A ASESINOS Y PEDÓFILOS BASTARÍA Y NO HACE FALTA DISCULPARSE DE AQUELLO QUE NO SE HA HECHO, PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL ENFERMO MENTAL DE MIERDA. POR CIERTO, SE SIGUE ESPERANDO LA ANULACIÓN DE DICHA CONDECORACIÓN AL PEDÓFILO DE SAVILLE, UNA ANULACIÓN QUE NO LLEGA PESE A SER UNA PETICIÓN DEL ARZOBISBISPO DE WESTMINSTER, PERO ESO NO LO COMENTAS, ¿VERDAD, PUTA DE SATANAS INFECTA?
> 
> ...


----------



## Papo de luz (27 Sep 2019)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Salón Pablo VI del Vaticano.
> Aquí lo que se ha metido es el mismísimo Demonio



Ahí huele a azufre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Si tu conocimiento de la realidad se basa en las falacias visuales, seras ignorante siempre.



bocadRillo dijo:


> Salón Pablo VI del Vaticano.
> Aquí lo que se ha metido es el mismísimo Demonio


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

La iglesia se pronuncia continuamente contra el aborto vibora! De ayer mismo:


Así respondió la Iglesia en Oaxaca tras la despenalización del aborto en ese estado
“Nos manifestamos en contra de estos enfoques legales que son claros signos de muerte”, aseguró el arzobispo de Antequera Oaxaca, Pedro Vázquez Villalobos


----------



## bocadRillo (27 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si tu conocimiento de la realidad se basa en las falacias visuales, seras ignorante siempre.



Falacia visual?
Se supone que eso representa la Resurrección.
Yo ahí sólo veo una suerte de entidades informes saliendo de la tierra y echando a volar. El Cristo ahí representado, lejos de inspirar paz y gloria de Dios, está retorcido como un hierro viejo. A ambos lados le acompañan una especie de tentáculos de pulpo o cuernos gigantescos, vete a saber qué coño quería representar el escultor que perpetró tamaña barbaridad.
El feísmo en el arte es un signo de degeneración.
Hay símbolos que entran por los ojos. Las religiones de todo el mundo y de todas las épocas lo han sabido siempre y han hecho uso de este recurso. No es nada gratuito. 
Por tanto, es algo demoníaco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

A pastar hereje, el DOGMA SIGUE SIENDO EL MISMO, DOGMA QUE TU NIEGAS VIBORA!


----------



## Hannibaal (27 Sep 2019)

Sin palabras.... La infiltración es total.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado,
*descendió a los infiernos:*
al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos,
ascendió a los cielos,
está sentado a la derecha de Dios

SIGNIFICA LA VICTORIA DE CRISTO SOBRE EL HADES, IGNORANTES



bocadRillo dijo:


> Falacia visual?
> Se supone que eso representa la Resurrección.
> Yo ahí sólo veo una suerte de entidades informes saliendo de la tierra y echando a volar.
> El feísmo en el arte es un signo de degeneración.
> Por tanto, es algo demoníaco.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Una maricona de mierda como tú no tiene potestad para mandar callar a nadie, puta trol homosexual de mierda. Las que tendríais que callaros son las hijaputas trols del corazoncito gay español y dejar de trolear defendiendo la pedofilia, el aborto, y la degeneración homosexual en la iglesia, panda de sodomitas de mierda motoserrables.



como bien sabes, COES está totalmente alineado con la Doctrina Católica:

* contra la homosexualidad y la sodomía.
* contra la pedofilia.
* contra el aborto.

eres bienvenido si compartes con nosotros esos tres puntos inexcusables.

y te explico lo de Vanu Gomez, parece mentira que no lo sepas...


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

por cierto, se percibe un tufillo "puritano" en el tal K Kairós este, por el aroma se le va viendo el plumero...

faltaría más que el sucesor de Pedro no pudiera sentarse en la misma mesa que publicanos y pecadores.

K Kairós, deja de intentar protestantizar el catolicismo, esto no es Gringoland.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

@Kairós que se te cae el disfraz de corderito gueno, viperino agente de satanas!

Pronunciacion de la Iglesia contra el aborto de ayer mismo 26/09/20

https://www.vidanuevadigital.com/20...-la-despenalizacion-del-aborto-en-ese-estado/
“Nos manifestamos en contra de estos enfoques legales que son claros signos de muerte”, aseguró el arzobispo de Antequera Oaxaca, Pedro Vázquez Villalobos

Recuerda que la Santa MAdre Iglesia tiene las llaves de Cielo y que tu aqui juras y juras que la desprecias y la tomas por el mal, NO ESTARAS EN CON QUIEN TIENE LAS LLAVES DEL CIELO EN LA OTRA VIDA. A disfrutar de lo heretizado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Mismas tecnicas viperinas de manipulacion como las empleadas en la leyenda negra. Lo que estamos viendo aqui está en el ADN del protestantismo, el engaño la manipulacion y la mentira, incluyendo la suplantacion e infiltracion; una forma de vida basada en el AZUFRE



BGA dijo:


> Por si no estaba claro que ésto va de una cacería, pues más claro el agua.
> 
> Se ha dicho pero hay que insistir: El Vaticano es el Primer Estado del Mundo, osea, el Decano de todos los Estado del Mundo. Por esa razón, todos los Estados procuran ser reconocidos por el Vaticano pues a su influencia religiosa sobre 1000 millones de católicos, se añade que, y esto es lo que importa realmente en sentido Diplomático, que es, repito, el Decano de todos los Estados.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*




Sapo Concho dijo:


> La rata pedófila hoimosexual de mierda de la Marikiki, la Greta Thunberg de Bergoglio, defiende que el Vaticano haya condecorado a este pederasta, Jimmy Saville con la Orden de San Gregorio Magno "como un simple acto protocolario", además de honrar con esa misma condecoración a una proaborto. El arzobispo de Westminster pidió que le retirara la condecoración pero aun no ha sido anulada.
> 
> Saluda a tu líder Marikiki y dale saludos a satanás cuando lo veas, escoria pedófila de mierda
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mismas tecnicas viperinas de manipulacion como las empleadas en la leyenda negra. Lo que estamos viendo aqui está en el ADN del protestantismo, el engaño la manipulacion y la mentira, incluyendo la suplantacion e infiltracion; una forma de vida basada en el AZUFRE



se acerca el 12 octubre y... efectivamente... están desataos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Interesantisimo testimonio, estos ya han abandonado el AZUFRE de las lonjas, unete a ellos!


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> *La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
> No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*



solo buscan excusas para justificar su apostasía seudopuritana... e inducirla en los demás.

es casi seguro que se trata de protestontos de estos que se aprenden la Biblia de memoria para repetirla como loros sin alma cuando identifican las palabras clave.

prescindibles totalmente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Este que era un Protestante, tuvo que aceptar la evidencia de que MATEO 16:18 da la autoridad a la Iglesia Catolica, y que Juan 20 23 instituye el sacramento de la confesion del que carecen

A quienes perdonéis los pecados, éstos les son perdonados; a quienes retengáis los pecados, éstos les son retenidos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*

Una insignia otorgada por protocolo diplomatico que nada tiene que ver con reconocerle el gran bien que hace con sus trasgresiones a la susodicha. Se entiende meridiano, pero las viboras siguen intoxicando. Asi de be de ser para que sean reducidos al absurdo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

herejes que van de cabeza al hades no solo por negar Mateo 16:18 SINO POR DIFAMAR E INFAMAR CONTRA PERSONAS LIBRES DE CARGA



Bernaldo dijo:


> solo buscan excusas para justificar su apostasía seudopuritana... e inducirla en los demás.
> 
> es casi seguro que se trata de protestontos de estos que se aprenden la Biblia de memoria para repetirla como loros sin alma cuando identifican las palabras clave.
> 
> prescindibles totalmente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)

Profesión de fe y juramento de fidelidad al recibir un oficio que se ha de ejercer en nombre de la Iglesia - Vida Sacerdotal - Información para sacerdotes
*Yo, N., al asumir el oficio..., prometo mantenerme siempre en comunión con la Iglesia católica, tanto en lo que exprese de palabra como en mi manera de obrar.
Cumpliré con gran diligencia y fidelidad las obligaciones a las que estoy comprometido con la Iglesia tanto universal como particular, en la que he sido llamado a ejercer mi servicio, según lo establecido por el derecho.
En el ejercicio del ministerio que me ha sido confiado en nombre de la Iglesia, conservaré íntegro el depósito de la fe y lo transmitiré y explicaré fielmente; evitando, por tanto, cualquier doctrina que le sea contraria.
Seguiré y promoveré la disciplina común a toda la Iglesia, y observaré todas las leyes eclesiásticas, ante todo aquellas contenidas en el Código de derecho canónico.
Con obediencia cristiana acataré lo que enseñen los sagrados pastores, como doctores y maestros auténticos de la fe, y lo que establezcan como guías de la Iglesia y ayudaré fielmente a los obispos diocesanos para que la acción apostólica que he de ejercer en nombre y por mandato de la Iglesia, se realice siempre en comunión con ella.
Que así Dios me ayude y estos santos evangelios que toco con mis manos.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2019)




----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

ahora va a resultar un diálogo de propagandistas más fiable que las palabras y acciones del papa, impresionante lo del tal Kairós este.

cómo le vimos venir, jejeje.

como decíamos ayer, aquí referencias fiables de lo que dice y hace el Papa:

Para tí, católico. Guía para informarte acerca de los discursos del Papa, sabiéndote protegido contra la discordia contaminante y desmoralizadora.




Spoiler: cantamañanas


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

¿era Jesucristo laxo por no vestir sotana ni hacer la Última Cena en latín?

eres incapaz de identificar la el sentido, el destinatario y la oportunidad de las citas que empleas... tal como un latinquín evangelista.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

Adivina qué promesa de lás Sagradas Escrituras negáis tú y este:

Si cae el celibato, cae la Iglesia (Brandmüller)


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

No eres el primer Latin King Evangelista que acusa de herejes a los papas y de lo peor al Vaticano...

Nada ha cambiado desde la primera de las rebeliones.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

y sigues negando la escrito en Mateo...

dices que la Iglesia no prevalece? dices que hay un papa hereje contra la voluntad de Dios?


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

dónde quedó escrito que Dios reduciría la verdadera Iglesia de Jesucristo a un puñado de... elegidos?

o acaso tú te arrogas ser uno de ese puñado en que la Iglesia prevalece?


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

Eres tú quien demuestra no tener Fe en la Promesa de Ntro. Sr. Jesucristo... crees haber identificado día y Hora, tachas al papa de hereje y a la mayor parte de la Iglesia de apóstata.

lo cierto es que eres un cantamañanas y aquí hemos venido, para quitarte la careta... que llevabas escondida.


de nada  latinquín evangélico.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Fíjate si sois gentuza de mierda que en vuestro antro gay de trols homosexuales masonazos palanganeros os ponéis titulitos de las tercios de Flandes (jajajajajaja PAYASAS) y al final lo que hacéis aquí es defender la protestantización del catolicismo, el aborto, la pedofilia, el chamanismo y toda clase de degeneración neopagana protestante. GENTUZA,SOIS MÁS FALSAS QUE JUDAS.



sé que en el fondo eres buena gente Sapo Concho, solo tienes que dar tiempo al tiempo para curar las heridas y poner un toque de resignación cristiana.

como te digo, se te tiende la mano, amigo.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

Bern 10: no te hagas pasar por católico, arrepiéntete y conviértete
Bern 20: go to Bern 10


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

Se acerca el 12 de Octubre. Fecha para recordar.

No podréis con los jesuítas, una vez más, con o sin sotanas:


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

... y soberbio fariseo:

Mateo 23.

(a medida)


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2019)

Los jesuítas serán una vez más quienes le pongan freno a la herejía protestonta, otra vez en América.


La Hispanidad de nuevo al frente de la Cristiandad, papa jesuíta argentino, superior jesuíta venezolano.


Un ejército con miles de jesuítas volverá a poneros en vuestro sitio, impostores ... como solo ellos saben.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Si te preocuparas por la evolucion de los dogmas no rechazarias el SIMBOLO DE LOS APOSTOLES

Creo en Dios Padre todopoderoso, creador del cielo y de la tierra. Creo en Jesucristo, su único Hijo, nuestro Señor. Fue concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu Santo y nació de María la Virgen. Padeció bajo el poder de Poncio Pilato. Fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado. Descendió a los infiernos. Al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos. Subió a los cielos, y está sentado a la derecha de Dios Padre todopoderoso. Desde allí ha de venir a juzgar a vivos y muertos. *Creo en el Espíritu Santo, la santa Iglesia católica*, la comunión de los santos, el perdón de los pecados, la resurrección de la carne, y la vida eterna. Amén.

Ni MATEO 16:18


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Tu que niegas esto mientras difamas vilmente eres la simiente del demonio que fue plantada entre el trigo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Igual es que se piensan que la Iglesia es laxa porque no excomulga a estos herejes que niegan el Simbolo de los Apostoles y Mateo 16:18 y ademas tratan de azotar con la inquina de los hijos de satanas a la cabeza de la Iglesia.0 Lo mas seguro es que ya estan fuera, en los paramos donde gobierna el Dragon.



Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿era Jesucristo laxo por no vestir sotana ni hacer la Última Cena en latín?
> 
> eres incapaz de identificar la el sentido, el destinatario y la oportunidad de las citas que empleas... tal como un latinquín evangelista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

No será cosa de @Kairós?

Un clan intenta asaltar una iglesia de Valladolid para agredir al párroco


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

AQUI TIENES AUTORIDAD DIRECTAMENTE DE JESUCRISTO


----------



## Tomate-chan (28 Sep 2019)




----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No será cosa de @Kairós?
> 
> Un clan intenta asaltar una iglesia de Valladolid para agredir al párroco



ay los del "curto" evangélico...


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

llega el siglo del continente de la Esperanza, América y de su tierra precursora, España.

el papa lo sabe y tiene toda la pinta de que está organizando una revitalización pastoral y de Evangelización de gran intensidad, ha comenzado a levantar el "antimuro" contra la invasión de la falsa teología de la prosperidad.

La sociedad española, la más anticapitalista de Europa

en cuanto al tema amazónico y medioambiental parece claro, la Iglesia entrará en el ojo del huracán, desplazará el malthusianismo inherente al actual dictadura conservacionista con su máxima "el ser humano es una plaga para el planeta" (y debe ser reducida su población en nosecuánto por ciento) y volverá a ser la voz que defienda al indígena contra la depredación.

compañía de Jesús frente a compañías capitalistas depredadoras..


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

tremendo, dicen Tupá... en tu "curto" cómo decís? Endevé o argo azín?


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

loro latinquín repitiendo citas sin discernir contenido ni oportunidad... lo de siempre, solo que con la novedad de incluir citas católicas.


la técnica es la misma así que más claro... el agua... don hereje!


aquí, como foro español que es, estas tretas no funcionan ni entre católicos ni mucho menos entre los pasotas.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

*latinquín del curto*, tu problema es que no entiendes el contenido de las frases, crees que puedes emplearlas para contradecir católicos entre sí, pero lo cierto es que no le vas a enmendar la plana, por ejemplo, a la Evangelización jesuíta del Paraguay ni a sus traducciones:

Ruíz de Montoya fue el que introdujo la traducción Dios=Tupa, en el siglo XVII.

No es ningún invento "francisquista". Aprovecha para manifestar tu rabia contra los jesuítas...

abandona el protestantismo o seguirás hundiéndote entre frases que no entiendes.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

Ay Latin King Kairós, te vas a dedicar también a perseguir la denominación "Dios", "God", "Gott", etc...? 

Vas de rigorista, eh?

Tú lo que das es claras muestras de seguir corrientes de zumbados evangélicos USanos. Aquí no engañáis nada más que a gente descentrada, a diversos clanes calorros y poco más.

Manejas citas con la misma idea que lo haría un mono si se pusiesen en una baraja.


Venías de listo pero aquí estaba el Bern esperándote con la zurriaga 

Cantamañanaaaas...


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

Credo en guaraní:



Pero L. K. Kairos viene aquí a enmendarle la plana a la Evangelización jesuita de los guaraníes, con un par de prendengues cismáticos.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

eres incapaz de ver nada interesante porque distorsionas el sentido de aquello sobre lo que pones tus ojos, el problema lo llevas dentro.

es por eso que, puesto el punto sobre la -í en una cuestión, pasas a dirigir la mirada a otro sitio al que vuelves a contaminar.

así seguirás mientras no renuncies a tu herejía cismática, que es la fuente de esa contaminación.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

Una prueba de que el problema lo llevas dentro, es el propio texto que utilizas... lo tienes delante de tus morros pero no lo ves por la contaminación de que hablaba:









Es decir:

- Hubo pecados---> acaso niegas que hubo pecados.

- Pide perdón por ellos--> acaso no es doctrina católica pedir perdón por los pecados?

- Afirma que SOBREABUNDÓ LA GRACIA.

Qué tres puntos de esos niegas?


Ves cómo es dentro de tí donde está el falseamiento? Cómo en un texto tan claro los DIFAMADORES os habéis dedicado a extender la inquina?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Dice que unos evangelicos nisiquiera predican como lo hacen los luteranos serios, es decir estan en una categoria de degradación aun mayor que los que niegan MATEO 16:18. Esa comprensión lectora.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

esa fuente contaminadora sigue proyectando sobre lo que ve

relee mi mensaje y el texto que esgrimiste.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Necesita justificar que sea un Hereje al frente de un garaje, asi que colecciona falacias y difamaciones para tratar de ocultar que esta negando Mateo 16:18 como sino pasase nada y el propio simbolo de los apostoles, vamos ocultar que es un Luterano que tiene 95 tesis que se las da desinfocatolica. De esta forma engaña en su entorno y alimenta dudas a personas para que siendo catolicas deciden ver como adecuado unirse a ese antro desolado:

 



Bernaldo dijo:


> eres incapaz de ver nada interesante porque distorsionas el sentido de aquello sobre lo que pones tus ojos, el problema lo llevas dentro.
> 
> es por eso que, puesto el punto sobre la -í en una cuestión, pasas a dirigir la mirada a otro sitio al que vuelves a contaminar.
> 
> así seguirás mientras no renuncies a tu herejía cismática, que es la fuente de esa contaminación.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

zoquete, ni siquiera te has dado cuenta de que la cita se refería a la Evangelización en América...

acaso niegas que sobreabundó la gracia en ella? eres leyendanegrista?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Si esa web fuera catolica y no protestante sabrian que los que ya no hacen acto de obediencia a la Iglesia son reprobos, traidores a una promesa. Y que Mateo 16:18 no habla de la infalibilidad de los escritores y perodistas sino de la IGLESIA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Por ejemplo el exterminio de los Indios por parte del gobierno usano, prdestinacion protestante


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

Entendido, niegas que sobreabundó la gracia frente a los pecados durante la Conquista y Evangelización de América.

En fin, te reivindicas como otro leyendanegrista más.

Se acerca el 12 de Octubre y se os nota disparaos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

El asunto de Tupa, el fariseo de marras olvida que el propio termino Dios proviene del panteón pagano, que no le llamemos YHWH debe de ser cosa de la maquna del tiempo de Francisco I. Si unos indios tienen ese concepto Tupa como idea de ser sobrenatural, como pasaba con Dios, lo fundamental es proveerlo de las caracteristicas Cristianas como paso con Dios.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

la manipulación del corte interesado te llega demasiado tarde, ya habías incluído el párrafo más amplio en el que Francisco nos recuerda QUE SOBREABUNDÓ LA GRACIA A LOS PECADOS.







Niegas que sobreabundó la gracia o eres leyendanegrista?


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El asunto de Tupa, el fariseo de marras olvida que el propio termino Dios proviene del panteón pagano, que no le llamemos YHWH debe de ser cosa de la maquna del tiempo de Francisco I. Si unos indios tienen ese concepto Tupa como idea de ser sobrenatural, como pasaba con Dios, lo fundamental es proveerlo de las caracteristicas Cristianas como paso con Dios.



contaminará con su visión toda palabra del papa Francisco sobre la que vuelva su mirada... está abducido por la mala secta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Espero que sea consecuente con lo que pide a otros y se rasge las vestiduras ante nadie que emplee el termino Dios en lugar de יהוה



Bernaldo dijo:


> contaminará con su visión toda palabra del papa Francisco sobre la que vuelva su mirada... está abducido por la mala secta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

ya veo que es incapaz de razonar porque es licito emplear Dios sacado del panteon pagano en lugar de יהוה y los indios no pueden emplear tupa en su idioma si es el concepto que tienen de fuerza sobranatural. La cuestion es que los atributos semanticos de dicha cadena alfanumerica sean los propios del dios cristiano.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ya veo que es incapaz de razonar porque es licito emplear Dios sacado del panteon pagano en lugar de יהוה y los indios no pueden emplear tupa en su idioma si es el concepto que tienen de fuerza sobranatural. La cuestion es que los atributos semanticos de dicha cadena alfanumerica sean los propios del dios cristiano.



más allá que el concepto, el "significante"... en el Nahuatl tenían a "Teotl", etc, etc.

lo mismo vale para "Dios", "Gott", etc.

L.K. Kairós es un contaminado-contaminante, es víctima y portador de la infección.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

está claro en el texto, no te hagas el tonto... no pide perdón por salvar millones de almas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Este ex-protestantes tiene más sesera que estos necios, vean lo que dice de la literalidad de la biblia en el catolicismo. Sí, el catolicismo tiene mas de sola escritura que el luteranismo heretico, vean sino como niega MAteo 16:18 el heretico kairos sencillamente porque no le gusta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Dios es un concepto proveniente del panteon pagano, tu lo empleas pero prohibes a otros que puedan titular al Dios Cristiano con el titulo que se le da en su idioma a la fuerza sobrenatural. Fariseismo e hipocresia. Si rechazas el empleo de terminos provenientes del paganismo, empieza llamando יהוה


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

las peinadas que se te han hecho en este hilo ya dejan claro la nula fiabilidad de tus calumnias.


te pensabas que tus inventos iban a quedar a sus anchas?


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Dios es un concepto proveniente del panteon pagano, tu lo empleas pero prohibes a otros que puedan titular al Dios Cristiano con el titulo que se le da en su idioma a la fuerza sobrenatural. Fariseismo e hipocresia. Si rechazas el empleo de terminos provenientes del paganismo, empieza llamando יהוה



ni los judíos, en sus excesos rigoristas, lo utilizan... así que fíjate por los caminos de cabras -el Camino del Gran Cabrón- por donde hace sus cabriolas este personaje, Latin King Kairós... dirigiéndose a una de las ramas de zumbados evangelistas que reclaman solo ese uso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Esta gentuza se aprovecha del aperturismo evangelizador que en su dia hizo la Iglesia que recordemos nace con Pedro y por lo tanto son circuncisos, pero todo lo que sea apertura evangelizadora que valla más alla de sus propios ombligos les parece mal. Pero si les parece mal la relajación de la ley, que empiecen cumpliendo la Tora. No lo haran, son pozos de putrefacción.



Bernaldo dijo:


> ni los judíos, en sus excesos rigoristas, lo utilizan... así que fíjate por los caminos de cabras -el Camino del Gran Cabrón- por donde hace sus cabriolas este personaje, Latin King Kairós... dirigiéndose a una de las ramas de zumbados evangelistas que reclaman solo ese uso.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

vuelves a arrogarte ser la Iglesia, yo te he llamado (falso) rigorista a tí y otros como tú...


enésima manipulación.

niegas que sobreabundó la gracia en la conquista y Evangelización de América o eres leyendanegrista?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Aqui teneis las leyes de la torah para que los rigoristas no sean victimas de su propio juicio. ¿como es que aceptais la Autoridad de la IGlesia cuando esta relaja la ley para llegar hasta vosotros pero la negais que la tiene para llegar a otros? Si no tiene autoridad, no la tiene para revocar la obligación de la Torah. 

Los 613 mandatos de la Torá


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)




----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Estas esbirras de satanás cada vez caen más bajo. Marikiki, la greta majareta de Bergoglio, demostrando que es una rata de alcantarilla que no sabe ya ni como tergiversar las pocas fuentes a las que es capaz de llegar intentando falsear a evangelistas por tradicionalistas y la panchibernalda ya se descubrió definitivamente apestando a leyendanegrista. Panchibernalda, ni eres español, ni te mereces hablar español.



Sapo Concho, como tienes cuenta en COES, te propongo que comiences escribiendo allí alguna cosilla así sencilla, sin mal rollo, y la amistad con todos nosotros podrá ir creciendo poco a poco.

te animas?


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> El día que entre en ese antro será con tu perfil, pedazo de escoria, para destrozarlo y desenmascararlo como la basura que es.



venga hombre, un esfuerzo con el lenguaje es el primer paso, podíamos empezar con explicarte el criterio que empleo en la elección de seudónimos... por ejemplo, en BBJ he manejado en todo este tiempo estos dos : Leolfredo y Bernaldo.

anda, anímate y vamos hablando, sé que en el fondo eres buena gente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Parece que tu tactica de amabilidad no da sus frutos, el sapo es de esa clase de personas que responden mejor con el trato vejatorio. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> venga hombre, un esfuerzo con el lenguaje es el primer paso, podíamos empezar con explicarte el criterio que empleo en la elección de seudónimos... por ejemplo, en BBJ he manejado en todo este tiempo estos dos : Leolfredo y Bernaldo.
> 
> anda, anímate y vamos hablando, sé que en el fondo eres buena gente.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Parece que tu tactica de amabilidad no da sus frutos, el sapo es de esa clase de personas que responden mejor con el trato vejatorio.



no es táctica Ariki, ya conté lo que me pasó con el Rosario del Poderoso Nombre de Jesús.

decidí no volver a ser desagradable con Sapo Concho, me había pasado tres pueblos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

lo se hermano



Bernaldo dijo:


> no es táctica Ariki, ya conté lo que me pasó con el Rosario del Poderoso Nombre de Jesús.
> 
> decidí no volver a ser desagradable con Sapo Concho, me había pasado tres pueblos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Ya existen pastores luteranos que se han hecho catolicos



Si toda la congregacón les sigue, en ese garaje va un Sacerdote que ha jurado lealtad a la Iglesia, lo consagra, empieza a emitir Sacramentos y es de facto una Iglesia. El cardenal sabe de lo que habla


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

¿Y entonces por que eres nenancy? 
Es deber de la Iglesia tratar de llevarles el Evangelio, luego ya ellos veran si lo aceptan o escupen la mano que se les tiende.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Con homosexuales pedófilos y proabortistas no voy ni a la vuelta de la esquina, GENTUZA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

No seas ridiculo, eso es como decir que el Rey se ha hecho anarquista mientras mantiende el poder Real.
El que se ha hecho luterano eres tu:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Testimonios muy interesantes el de estos ex-protestantes, el que tiene voluntad de verdad termina encontrando a la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

A lo que contribuyes atacandolo es a derribar a la unica institución del mundo de relevancia que sostiene publicamente esto, asi que de facto remas en la dirección de abortistas, ect... 



Sapo Concho dijo:


> La medicación Marikiki que se está yendo la pinza otra vez y empiezas a decir gilipolleces. Defiende a proabortistas, homosexuales degenerados y a pederastas, que es lo tuyo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 160204


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

hablas para parvulitos que buscan excusas facilonas, lo cierto es que ahí Francisco explica que quien convence es Jesús, no el empeño de un ego humano.

cada vez más cutres tus fintas, L.K. Kairós.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Claro, claro, por eso en 2017 condecora a una proabortista después del escándalo que supuso otorgarle esa condecoración (para ti un pin) a un pedófilo como Saville. El vaticano se excusa en que no puede anular la condecoración pero lejos de intentar corregir sus errores sigue dándosela a gente tan poco merecedora de ella como la proabortista de turno.
> 
> *NO SE PUEDE DECIR QUE ESTÁS EN CONTRA DEL ABORTO Y LUEGO CONDECORAR A UNA PROABORTISTA, ASÍ DE CLARO. ESA AMBIGÜEDAD ES DIGNA DEL PADRE DE LA MENTIRA. SE RIE DE LOS CATÓLICOS DICIENDO UNA COSA Y HACIENDO OTRA. Y A QUIEN DEFENDE ESTO SE LE VE EL RABO Y LAS PEZUÑAS.*
> 
> ...



se te ha explicado lo de la "condecoración", lo sabes y en el fondo comprendes lo que hay.

los vídeos de el Ariki, oro molido.

por cierto, creo que a los que nos ejercitamos en estos debates nos viene muy bien, a cada intento de difamación contra el papa le sigue una búsqueda por conocer las declaraciones originales... y se va encontrando uno con un gran papa, cuanto más buscan ofenderlo más aprecio le estoy pillando.

que me corrija Ariki si no estoy en lo cierto, pero calculo que él era en un principio al menos tan poco "hincha" de Francisco como yo...

a mí todo esto que algunos hacen por dañar... me está haciendo bien.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Que contumacia con el PIN de marras:

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen. *


la postura del Papa sobre estas cuestion es cristalina, pero estas viboras infectas pretenden hacer pasar por opinion del Papa no lo de este dice de forma explicita, sino las peliculas que se montan estos herejes en su necrosada mollera


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> jajajajaja Si el que estaba rezando era tu ordenador panchibernalda, tú te has olvidado de como se reza y el día que te toque verás como tu ordenador asciende a los cielos mientras tú te quedas mirando para él como asciende... Y lo del limitador de corriente mejor échale la culpa al orinal tercermundista en el que vives. Pensar que mereces de ese "tipo de atenciones" por parte de la divinidad cuando dejas a tu carraca rezando por ti es tener mucho egocentrismo y muy poca consideración por los actos del Altísimo en la Tierra. No creo que un defensor de la degeneración homosexual en las iglesias, del aborto y de la pedofilia sea considerado merecedor de ese tipo de avisos, háztelo mirar y deja de comportarte como una panchita evangelista que ve imágenes de Jesucristo en las motas del plátano.



sucede que igual la atención fue por tí, o por los dos o a saber, el caso es que finalmente se rezó por tí, no sé si tú me correspondiste con lo que te pedí.

un saludo, Sapo Concho.


----------



## Papo de luz (28 Sep 2019)




----------



## Cuncas (28 Sep 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> ...



Si estas 3 ratas están en la inmundicia, imagínate donde estás tú, basura calvinista. Lo vuestro no pasa de culto animalesco de mentes débiles y enfermizas. Sois los más bajos esbirros del diablo.



Y más y más casos porque los protestontos sois como cerdos en celo que viven entre su propio estiércol. En vuestro enfermizo culto de cerdos todo vale, endogamia, pedofilia, zoofilia, gerontofilia, bigamia... Cualquier tipo de degeneración moral es válida para la escoria subhomínida como vosotros. En los países con menor CI es donde mayor número de protestontos hay, es decir, cuanto más cerca del animal se está mas protestonto se es, porque según vuestra secta no hace falta nada para salvarse podéis ser como animales y os salvaréis el caso es que un animal no puede elegir y vosotros sí, olvidáis ese detalle; pero pedirle a un mono luterano que comprenda eso es como pedirle a un cerdo que deje de ser cerdo. Púdrete en tu inmundicia, degenerado.

Ex actriz porno y pastor evangélico viven su ‘Pretty woman’


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Inseparable del ridiculo. Una ministra paco que va en la comitiva Real del Rey de Holanda recibe un Pin como parte del reparto de honores del protocolo diplomatico y las viboras luteranas suponen que el Vaticano tenia una ficha completa de la susodicha como si fuera el KGB y que el pin es un reconocimiento a su forma de pensar, que y no al simple hecho de participar de esa comitiba TAL Y COMO RECONOCE EL PROPIO VATICANO

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen. *

Trastornado



Sapo Concho dijo:


> *Y LA MUY PUTA DE SATANÁS SIGUE... Y YO TE VUELVO A REPETIR, DE POCO VALE LO QUE DIGA SI LUEGO SUS ACTOS CONTRADICEN Y MANCILLAN A LA IGLESIA. ESA CONDECORACIÓN LA DA EL MISMO PAPA EN PERSONA Y TU LA CALIFICAS DE PIN COMO LA ESCORIA ENDEMONIADA QUE ERES.
> 
> ERES UN HIJOPUTA DEFENSOR DE PEDÓFILOS HOMOSEXUALES Y PROABORTISTAS, MARIKIKI, MIÉNTETE A TI MISMO LO QUE QUIERAS.
> 
> POR SUS OBRAS LOS CONOCERÉIS.*


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Si estas 3 ratas están en la inmundicia, imagínate donde estás tú, basura calvinista.



Gracias por defendernos ante ese anticatólico, Sapo Concho.

Algo es algo, vamos progresando. 

Un saludo y hasta mañana, yo salgo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Tu eres luterano de facto dado que niegas Mateo 16:18 y mantienes como @kairos que el papa es el anticristo

















Sapo Concho dijo:


> Si estas 3 ratas están en la inmundicia, imagínate donde estás tú, basura calvinista. Lo vuestro no pasa de culto animalesco de mentes débiles y enfermizas. Sois los más bajos esbirros del diablo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (28 Sep 2019)

Un poco de música para espantar a los diablos... o para cabrearlos más. Con "ellos" nunca se sabe.



Y ésta otra para todos los católicos y aquellos que no tienen aún su corazón cerrado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

es decir si un dia formas parte de la comitiva diplomatica del Ayuntamiento de Madrid en el Vaticano, y el Papa te da la mano, no serápor reconocerte tu trabajo desplegando trastorno hormonal homoerotizando ambientes por doquier, sino a titulo de Concejal que forma parte de una comitiva. Si tu madre no se drogara durante el embarazo lo entenderias en cero-coma. 



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Marikiki, puta pedófila maricona de mierda. Que te den por el culo. Por mucho que repitas tus pajas mentales de retrasada mental degenerada no se las va a creer nadie. Púdrete en el infierno maricona defensor de pedófilos y proabortista, y dale saludos a bergoglio de mi parte cuando llegues allí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Mas testimonios de herejes


----------



## Cuncas (28 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es decir si un dia formas parte de la comitiva diplomatica del Ayuntamiento de Madrid en el Vaticano, y el Papa te da la mano, no serápor reconocerte tu trabajo desplegando trastorno hormonal homoerotizando ambientes por doquier, sino a titulo de Concejal que forma parte de una comitiva. Si tu madre no se drogara durante el embarazo lo entenderias en cero-coma.



Que no hay excusa Marikiki.... Bergoglio en persona le dió esa condecoración a una proabortista a sabiendas que era una proabortista. Da igual que luego le diga al rebaño que está en contra del aborto si finalmente el mismo condecora a una proabortista con una sonrisa de oreja a oreaja. hasta el más subnormal de los subnormales podría entenderlo, tú ni eso...







Es que esto no se tendría ni que explicar pero tu caso ya no es que sea de una "cria especial". Es pura malicia. Sólo los degenerados se defienden entre degenerados, de ahí que después de esta evidencia, si sigues defendiendo esta degeneración eres una degenerada más, una maricona pedófila más, una indeseable proabortista más, una masona palanganera más. No hay más. Y Bergoglio se alegra de que así sea, porque premia la degeneración.

Esa sonrisa que ves en su cara es la sonrisa que le brinda a una ASESINA EN SERI DE INOCENTES, lo sabe perfectamente, y le da igual. La va a premiar y todo a sabiendas que es una ASESINA EN SERIE DE INOCENTES. NO PREMIA A ALGUIEN PROVIDA... que va esos son fanáticos y además sería católico... premia a los PROMUERTE con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja... Pero además los recibe con los brazos abiertos y con una amplia sonrisa... que se vea biene queienes son los suyos... LOS ASESINOS...








¿Quieres que te ponga un gif sobre aquello que a Bergoglio le hace tanta gracia? Bergoglio esta superfeliz delante de estas dos mujeres... ¿sabes lo que hacen estas dos mujeres y que a Bergoglio le hace tan feliz que condecora a una de ellas en persona? Me parece que te mereces una dosis de realidad...

Ahora que venga la jocosa de bga poniendo vídeos.... pero lo que Bergoglio está premiando y lo que vosotros defendéis es esto... DEGENERADOS...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Que ese encuentro esta enmarcado en UNA RECEPCIÓN DIPLOMATICA A UNA COMITIVA DEL REY DE HOLANDA y que esa petarda esta alli a titulo de ser diplomatica del REY DE HOLANDA, y que le han dado el PIN por pertencer a esa comitiva, no porque el Papa tenga un archivo de la KGB que le permite saber a que se dedica cada uno de los que pasa por alli a titulo de sus vidas.

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*


Lo que pretendeis maldita escoria injuriadora, es que si existe alguno de esta comitiva diplomatica



que resulta ser un perfido activista pro-aborto y le sacan una foto con el papa significa que el papa es proabortista. CUANDO HA DICHO EXPLICITAMENTE QUE EL ABORTISTA ES UN SICARIO. Soys un atajo de cretinos que empleais vuestro retraso mental para atacar a la Santa Iglesia y por ello soys equiparables a los protestontos, a pastar a los garajes!




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Que no hay excusa Marikiki.... Bergoglio en persona le dió esa condecoración a una proabortista a sabiendas que era una proabortista. Da igual que luego le diga al rebaño que está en contra del aborto si finalmente el mismo condecora a una proabortista con una sonrisa de oreja a oreaja. hasta el más subnormal de los subnormales podría entenderlo, tú ni eso...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 160326
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Pues eso, tenemos escombros subhumanos atacando al unico JEFE de una institucion de relevancia publica que dice esto:





Y como no puede ser de otra forma una manga de retrasados se dedica a atacarlo con tdas sus hereticas fuerzas porque al parecer es lo mas proabortista que existe sobre la faz de la tierra. Esta gentuza que causa desafección reman en la misma dirección de las puertas del hades.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Aqui el Papa recibiendo a reconocidos Sintoistas, impredonapla!



Es casi tan indignante como ver a San Pedro recibiendo a irredentos homoerotizadores que tienen la boca llena de excrementos o las herejes que niegan Mateo 16:18.


----------



## Tomate-chan (28 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pues eso, tenemos escombros subhumanos atacando al unico JEFE de una institucion de relevancia publica que dice esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El viejo truco de decir digo y despues Diego, un engaño muy tipico de los lideres politicos como Bergoglio. Para perpetuar correctamente la manipulacion adpata su discurso al publico del momento. Hoy estoy en contra del aborto en un pais muy conservador y cristiano, mañana hago miembros honorables de la Iglesia a abortistas. Notese como dice que hay que proteger la familia sin hacer una definicion de lo que es la familia. La ambigüedad y la doblez en su discurso es constante.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Otro que no se entera de que el reconocimiento es a una diplomatica a titulo de participar en la comitiva del Rey de Holanda, no a titulo de su actividad proabortista:

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*





En los videos dice claramente que Jose y Maria son el arquetipo de familia que necesitan los niños, a las viboras las difamaciones os salen muy baratas



Tomate-chan dijo:


> El viejo truco de decir digo y despues Diego, un engaño muy tipico de los lideres politicos como Bergoglio. Para perpetuar correctamente la manipulacion adpata su discurso al publico del momento. Hoy estoy en contra del aborto en un pais muy conservador y cristiano, mañana hago miembros honorables de la Iglesia a abortistas. Notese como dice que hay que proteger la familia sin hacer una definicion de lo que es la familia. La ambigüedad y la doblez en su discurso es constante.


----------



## Tomate-chan (28 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Otro que no se entera de que el reconocimiento es a una diplomatica a titulo de participar en la comitiva del Rey de Holanda, no a titulo de su actividad proabortista:
> 
> *La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
> No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*
> ...



Convierte a una anticristiana en miembro de una orden pontificia, despues sale la susodicha diciendo que el Papa ha reconocido su trabajo anticristiano, pero aqui los locos somos nosotros, y no los que niegan la evidencia.

Condecoraciones Pontificias - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_Las *condecoraciones pontificias* (o papales) son órdenes ecuestres y otras distinciones honoríficas que el Soberano Pontífice confiere a personas de vida intachable que han promovido de alguna forma los intereses de la sociedad, de la Iglesia católica y de la Santa Sede. _

El "PIN".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Una orden que para su ingreso hace falta cumplir la muy distendida condición s
de pasar como diplomatico por el vaticano y recibir el PIN correspondiente.

La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Convierte a una anticristiana en miembro de una orden pontificia, despues sale la susodicha diciendo que el Papa ha reconocido su trabajo anticristiano, pero aqui los locos somos nosotros, y no los que niegan la evidencia.
> 
> Condecoraciones Pontificias - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Pero retrasado de las narices, el Papa recive a una MINISTRA en su condicion de diplomatica en el sequito del Rey de Holanda, que esperas que la escupa? debe de escupir a todos los diplomaticos que por alli pasan en calidad de representantes de X porque no son catolicos que se han confesado esa misma tarde de sus pecados?

Que gentuza más estupida, es posible que el papa nisiqueira sepa quien era la petarda de marras pues tiene cosas mucho mas importantes que hacer que andar entre chascarrillos de peluqueria como es vuestra afición despellejando a fulano y mengano como basura tercermundista moronegra que soys.

Eres un apestoso hereje que solo emplea falacias para atacar la Unica institucion que se opone al aborto y a demas aberraciones y por tanto remas en la dirección del hades y a favor de detritos subhumanos como los pedofilos y los abortistas. Ñordicvck apestoso.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Si es que eres un impresentable, eres gentuza. Esa asesina de mierda a la que Bergoglio sonríe tiene suerte de no caer en mis manos porque no me importaría acabar en la cárcel para darle su merecido. Que tu sigas defendiendo todo eso sólo indica que eres una mierda de persona, tú y los que te aplauden como el hijoputa tironuqueable de bga y la basura homosoxual de panchibernalda. Lo dije una vez y lo diré mil veces.
> 
> *SOIS UNOS HIJOS DE PUTA QUE NO OS MERECÉIS LA VIDA.*
> 
> Por desgracia vosotros tres, malditas putas de satanás, no sufristéis la suerte de todos los bebés que esas dos hijas de puta, como vosotros, han matado. Sois carroña de satanás. Basura humana. No tenéis disculpa ninguna de los tres y lo pagaréis caro. Esta escrito, malnacidos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2019)

Ultima hora de DESinfocatolica, el Papa se reune con una Reina Luterana y no la pega con el baculo como ovliga el nuebo testamento (farisaico Edition)


La piaria de sedegarajistas gruñe y llena el suelo de bilis antiVicaria y profiere comentarios tipicamente luteranos:


----------



## Tomate-chan (28 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Una orden que para su ingreso hace falta cumplir la muy distendida condición s
> de pasar como diplomatico por el vaticano y recibir el PIN correspondiente.
> 
> La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
> No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.



No hace falta que repitas como un loro el comunicado falso que emitio El Vaticano para justificarse. Ese comunicado contradice a los hechos. Los hechos son que esa membresia, a la que tu denigras llamandola PIN, solo se le ha dado a personas consideradas muy ejemplares segun la doctrina catolica. Lo que ha hecho el Papa es una herejia propia de alguien que no tiene ni el mas minimo respeto por la Iglesia. La excusa del protocolo es mentira. Ese comunicado oficial dijo una mentira.


----------



## Hannibaal (28 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.



No, si este hombre ni aprueba ni desaprueba, como cuando guardó silencio en visperas del referendum para legalizar el aborto en Irlanda.


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Sep 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> No, si este hombre ni aprueba ni desaprueba, como cuando guardó silencio en visperas del referendum para legalizar el aborto en Irlanda.



Un silencio mas importante que cualquier cosa que haya dicho despues para disimular.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Ese comunicado explica el sentido que tiene ese PIN, es el vaticano el que le da el sentido de lo que significa la distinción, no tú.

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*






Tomate-chan dijo:


> No hace falta que repitas como un loro el comunicado falso que emitio El Vaticano para justificarse. Ese comunicado contradice a los hechos. Los hechos son que esa membresia, a la que tu denigras llamandola PIN, solo se le ha dado a personas consideradas muy ejemplares segun la doctrina catolica. Lo que ha hecho el Papa es una herejia propia de alguien que no tiene ni el mas minimo respeto por la Iglesia. La excusa del protocolo es mentira. Ese comunicado oficial dijo una mentira.


----------



## Cuncas (29 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pero retrasado de las narices, el Papa recive a una MINISTRA en su condicion de diplomatica en el sequito del Rey de Holanda, que esperas que la escupa? debe de escupir a todos los diplomaticos que por alli pasan en calidad de representantes de X porque no son catolicos que se han confesado esa misma tarde de sus pecados?
> 
> Que gentuza más estupida, es posible que el papa nisiqueira sepa quien era la petarda de marras pues tiene cosas mucho mas importantes que hacer que andar entre chascarrillos de peluqueria como es vuestra afición despellejando a fulano y mengano como basura tercermundista moronegra que soys.
> 
> Eres un apestoso hereje que solo emplea falacias para atacar la Unica institucion que se opone al aborto y a demas aberraciones y por tanto remas en la dirección del hades y a favor de detritos subhumanos como los pedofilos y los abortistas. Ñordicvck apestoso.



O sea que ser una ministra le da carta blanca para hacer lo que sea, según bergoglio o según tú. Al caso es lo mismo, sois la misma clase de degenerados. A mí me da igual que sea ministra o que sea una mierda pinchada en un palo como tú. ¿O es que a ojos de dios no todos somos iguales?¿Acaso el papa no tiene autoridad para negarse a condecorar a una asesina de mierda? Pero es que da igual... si la recibió con una sonrisa... y no fue la única proabortista de mierda que recibió con una sonrisa, Es que tú eres un a puta carroña de satanás que te cuelas por las rendijas como la alimaña de mierda que eres para justificar tu puta degeneración. Lo peor de todo es que tú ignoras las pruebas que te estamos poniendo... pero la gente no.... y da igual lo que digas... porque es indefendible y si sigues defendiéndolo te retratas como lo que eres...


Marikiki, lo dicho que eres un cubo de mierda con patas. Una maricona que defiende la pedofilia, el aborto y la degeneración dentro y fuera de la Iglesia. No te salva ni ser una trastornada mental. Dale saludos a bergoglio en el infierno. Y no olvides que gracias a gentuza como tú se seguirán matando a inocentes en el vientre materno. Eres cómplice de esas muertes, llévalo con honor como a ti te gusta. Púderete en el infierno, degenerado, tú y los que te aplauden. Gentuza hija de puta como vosotros no os merecéis la vida.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Infamias de protestonto afecto al veneno de serpiente, contra el aborto es taxativo:





A ninguno de vosotros os he oido en cambio pronunciaros nunca contra el aborto, deduzco por tanto por vuestra misma vara de medir que soys pro-abortistas.

la iglesia expresa continuamente su rechazo al aborto, de ayer mismo noticia fresquisima

La iglesia católica podría excomulgar a quien esté a favor del aborto en BCS



Hannibaal dijo:


> No, si este hombre ni aprueba ni desaprueba, como cuando guardó silencio en visperas del referendum para legalizar el aborto en Irlanda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

No idiota, significa que esa distincion es a titulo de visita diplomatica y no significa que esten reconociendo que sea una tarada proabortista. Es una distincion que le dan a cualquiera que forma parte de una comitiva diplomatica. Soys la basura heretica la que pretendeis que sea otra cosa, que cuando el Papa se reune con un luterano, pagano, leproso o calvo esta bendiciendo realmente sus opiniones y constituciones fisicas como las correctas. Sacate los excrementos de la boca cuando forees.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> O sea que ser una ministra le da carta blanca para hacer lo que sea, según bergoglio o según tú. Al caso es lo mismo, sois la misma clase de degenerados. Marikiki, lo dicho que eres un cubo de mierda con patas. Una maricona que defiende la pedofilia, el aborto y la degeneración dentro y fuera de la Iglesia. No te salva ni ser una trastornada mental. Dale saludos a bergoglio en el infierno. Y no olvides que gracias a gentuza como tú se seguirán matando a inocentes en el vientre materno. Eres cómplice de esas muertes, llévalo con honor como a ti te gusta. Púderete en el infierno, degenerado, tú y los que te aplauden. Gentuza hija de puta como vosotros no os merecéis la vida.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

ale a rabiar protestontos hereticos, mientras que escombros de bajo raciocinio negais Mateo 16:18 y ladrais, la Iglesia sigue cabalgando


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> PERO SUBNORMAL HIJO DE PUTA DE MIERDA. QUE NO FUE A LA UNICA PERRA PROABORTISTA QUE RECIBIÓ. PUTA MARICONA DEGENERADA TIRONUQUEABLE DE MIERDA



Que emocionales sois los católicos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Aver desgraciado que tiene excrementos en la boca, estamos hablando de esa insignia que le dan a la MInistra en titulo de diplomatica y que nada tiene que ver con que sea proabortista:

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*

Si existieron otros degeneerados en esa comitiba multitudinaria del rey de holanda se aplica la misma regla. Si no tubieras el cerebro necrosado por el abuso de drogas durante tu embaraza que termino contigo en el suelo de la cuadra no haria falta explicartelo.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> PERO SUBNORMAL HIJO DE PUTA DE MIERDA. QUE NO FUE A LA UNICA PERRA PROABORTISTA QUE RECIBIÓ. PUTA MARICONA DEGENERADA TIRONUQUEABLE DE MIERDA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

El sapo heretico psicopata con el cerebro necrosado por drogadiccion congenita responde con ira cuando un Protestante con capacidad de razonamiento vuelve a la Iglesia, seguid rabiando escombros heretico!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

llama a una empresa de desatascos para que te saque toda la inmundia que tienes bajo los cascos y que se te filtra a la boca en forma de excrementos



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Púdrete en el infierno cerda hija de puta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

La iglesia católica podría excomulgar a quien esté a favor del aborto en BCS


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)




----------



## Cuncas (29 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La iglesia católica podría excomulgar a quien esté a favor del aborto en BCS



Que no hay excusa Marikiki.... Bergoglio en persona le dió esa condecoración a una proabortista a sabiendas que era una proabortista. Da igual que luego le diga al rebaño que está en contra del aborto si finalmente el mismo condecora a una proabortista con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja. hasta el más subnormal de los subnormales podría entenderlo, tú ni eso...







Es que esto no se tendría ni que explicar pero tu caso ya no es que sea de una "cria especial". Es pura malicia. Sólo los degenerados se defienden entre degenerados, de ahí que después de esta evidencia, si sigues defendiendo esta degeneración eres una degenerada más, una maricona pedófila más, una indeseable proabortista más, una masona palanganera más. No hay más. Y Bergoglio se alegra de que así sea, porque premia la degeneración.

Esa sonrisa que ves en su cara es la sonrisa que le brinda a una ASESINA EN SERIE DE INOCENTES, lo sabe perfectamente, y le da igual. La va a premiar y todo a sabiendas que es una ASESINA EN SERIE DE INOCENTES. NO PREMIA A ALGUIEN PROVIDA... que va esos son fanáticos y además sería católico... premia a los PROMUERTE con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja... Pero además los recibe con los brazos abiertos y con una amplia sonrisa... que se vea bien quienes son los suyos... LOS ASESINOS...








*ESTO ES LO QUE APOYAS Y DEFIENDES MARIKIKI. DALE SALUDOS A BERGOGLIO EN EL INFIERNO.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Abortos que la basura psicopata con el cerebro necrosado como tu inducis causando la desafección y el ataque a la unica institucion que es taxativa contra ellos.






A pastar drogata `pedofilo ñordicvck satanico!




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Que no hay excusa Marikiki.... Bergoglio en persona le dió esa condecoración a una proabortista a sabiendas que era una proabortista. Da igual que luego le diga al rebaño que está en contra del aborto si finalmente el mismo condecora a una proabortista con una sonrisa de oreja a oreaja. hasta el más subnormal de los subnormales podría entenderlo, tú ni eso...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 160400
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Insidias que te inventas sin el menor rubor moral dado que eres un satanico ñordicuck drogata con sindrome de alcolismo feta, esta es la verdad:

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Que no hay excusa Marikiki.... Bergoglio en persona le dió esa condecoración a una proabortista a sabiendas que era una proabortista. Da igual que luego le diga al rebaño que está en contra del aborto si finalmente el mismo condecora a una proabortista con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja. hasta el más subnormal de los subnormales podría entenderlo, tú ni eso...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 160400
> 
> ...


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Grande Lutero.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Venga esclavo drogata sapo ñordicvck con el cerebro echo pure de meterse de todo haz que este hilo llege a las 100 paginas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Grande Lutero.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Abortos que la basura psicopata con el cerebro necrosado como tu inducis causando la desafección y el ataque a la unica institucion que es taxativa contra ellos.





La iglesia católica podría excomulgar a quien esté a favor del aborto en BCS

Ya pagarás


A pastar drogata ñordicvck satanico!



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Que no hay excusa Marikiki.... Bergoglio en persona le dió esa condecoración a una proabortista a sabiendas que era una proabortista. Da igual que luego le diga al rebaño que está en contra del aborto si finalmente el mismo condecora a una proabortista con una sonrisa de oreja a oreaja. hasta el más subnormal de los subnormales podría entenderlo, tú ni eso...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 160400
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Es el futuro de todos los que traicionan a Cristo, como los drogatas ñordicvcks que se hacen pasar por catolicos para destruir una iglesia que esta en contra del Aborto. Ya pagaras por tu maldad.





Sapo Concho dijo:


> Tu futuro Marikiki y que todas las almas de los asesinados en el vientre materno de los cuales tu apoyaste su muerte te atormenten. DEGENERADO. De poco te va a valer tu enfermedad mental, tu degeneración y tu cabezonería.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 160409


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

te tengo calado escombro subhumano con necrosis cerebral, no mucha gente tiene una letrina por cerebro



Sapo Concho dijo:


> jajajaja Pero qué te inventas puta maricona pedófila de mierda. Si la que está para meterla en un manicomio eres tú y así seguro que salvavamos a unos cuantos crios de abosos por tu parte. Hijo de mil padres.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

estas lineas comunicantes que existen entre los pedofilos ñordicvcks drogadictos y los sedeazufristas es todo un descubrimiento


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

has dejado a tu otro nick desatendido psicopata con un amasijo de estiercol putrefacto por cerebro eh senpustula?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

valla valla valla, los mismos agentes depravados que estan detras de la subversión ñordicvck xenofila tienen hilos comunicantes con la subversion sedeazufrista... interesante


----------



## Cuncas (29 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> te tengo calado escombro subhumano con necrosis cerebral, no mucha gente tiene una letrina por cerebro



A ti si que tienen calado satanás y se está frotando las manos esperándote, puta maricona pedófila proabortista. No tienes excusa, perra degenerada. Sólo una carroña de satanás como tú es capaz de defender a una asesina de inocentes, bueno no sólo tú... bergoglio también.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> valla valla valla, los mismos agentes depravados que estan detras de la subversión ñordicvck xenofila tienen hilos comunicantes con la subversion sedeazufrista... interesante



el dolor contra la idea de Hispanidad es, ni más ni menos, su Catolicidad... en el fondo eso es lo que odian, y se ensañan con aquella por ser una de sus manifestaciones más potentes.

los vasos comunicantes son claros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

dejando de lado al pedofilo drogata ñordicvck senpustula en su renovado nick sapo pocho pero con el mismo cerebro letrina de siempre, Os recomiendo a todos los Protestantes este video, explicando razonadamente los motivos que condujeron a esta persona honesta a hacerse catolica


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Del mismo modo que la soros society tiende basos comunicantes en todo el espectro de la ideologia progresista, la sucursal del kremlin que contrata drogadictos ejerce la sudversion en otros espectro; que incluye el neonancysmo pasadno por el ataque a la Iglesia catolica empleando la infiltracion. Ya me diras que tiene de catolico el cerebro letrina de senpustula el ñordicvck. fiajte como ha decaido la actividad de este escombro mientras que aumenta la del sapo pocho. La misma letrina con diferente nick, es evidente.



Bernaldo dijo:


> el dolor contra la idea de Hispanidad es, ni más ni menos, su Catolicidad... en el fondo eso es lo que odian, y se ensañan en con aquella por ser una de sus manifestaciones más potentes.
> 
> los casos comunicantes son claros.


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> *es el vaticano el que le da el sentido de lo que significa la distinción, no tú.
> 
> 
> *




En eso tienes razon, es El Vaticano y los infiltrados como tu los que han cambiado el sentido de la orden para convertirla en un pin.


----------



## Cuncas (29 Sep 2019)

Más bergoglianadas... como no... Las perras de satán de la marikiki, panchibernalda y bga como siempre harán malabarismos para defender a su satánica "santidad", pero qué más les da ellos, como perras de satán que son cumplen su función de degenerar todo aquello que tocan.

*"El Papa Francisco nombra a un partidario del aborto a la academia pro vida del Vaticano"*

Pope Francis appoints abortion supporter to Vatican pro-life academy

Traducción del artículo

Qué apropiado... este bergoglio sembrando paz y concordia allá por donde va. Como no le hace maldita gracia que no se maten bebés inocentes mete a un proabortista en la Academia "provida" (para ellos "promuerte") del Vaticano para asegurarse de que mueran todos los posibles, por el Vaticano que no sea...

*Este proasesino de inocentes, llamado Nigel Biggar, sentenció entre otras barbaridades que un bebé no-nacido no es el mismo tipo de persona que un adulto y por lo tanto no merece el mismo trato.  *Bergoglio considera imprescindible seguramente la participación de este malnacido en la Academia provida del Vaticano, de ahí su nombramiento, en vista de que deshizo previamente dicha asociación para rehacerla a su gusto.

También este proasesino, al que seguro Marikiki defenderá con toda su alma de perra de satán, dijo en Minnesota: *"no es cierto que todo aborto sea equivalente al asesinato"*. Su satánica majestad bergoglio se frota las pezuñas con este hombre... vaya joya...

Cito textualmente de la traducción del artículo:

"_*El Papa Francisco comenzó su revisión de la Academia el año pasado mediante la creación de nuevos estatutos, que, entre otras cosas, ya no requieren que los miembros firmen una declaración para defender las enseñanzas pro vida de la Iglesia.* (...)_"

----------------

Es decir, no se requiere que firmen un compromiso provida para pertenecer a una asociación provida. Todo muy coherente para la panda de degenerados hijos de puta de marikiki, panchibernalda y la mona cornuda de bga... Pongo fuente, porque estos tres hijos de mala madre no hacen más que decir chorrada tras chorrada que se les pasa por su podrida y enfermiza mente, pero aquellos que tenemos clara nuestra Fe tendemos a basarnos en buenas pruebas para creer lo que creemos y decir lo que decimos.

Pope: Pontifical Academy for Life members no longer required to sign pro-life declaration

Traducción del artículo

----------------------

_"(...) El siguiente movimiento del Papa fue eliminar a todos los miembros de la academia y prometer hacer nuevos nombramientos él mismo. (...)"_

Pope Francis has removed every single member of the Vatican pro-life academy

Traducción del artículo

(Como no, tenía que deshacer todo para meter a su ponzoña para asegurarse que el Vaticano daba toda la carta libre posible al asesinato indiscriminado de inocentes poniendo a gentuza como el proabortista Nigel Biggar)

_"(...) La ex miembro de la academia Judie Brown escribió en un artículo a principios de este año que estaba sorprendida por lo que llamó el movimiento de Francis para "deconstruir" la Academia que alguna vez fue considerada un bastión de la ortodoxia.

“La Academia Pontificia para la Vida está siendo revisada por el Papa Francisco y sus agentes políticos dentro de la jerarquía del Vaticano, y es uno de los eventos más desgarradores que he visto en mi vida. Pero dada la política del Vaticano, no es sorprendente ", escribió en ese momento."_

Contra las burradas de una escoria enfermiza de marikiki, que se dedica a desvirtuar la realidad para explicar la degeneración que posee todo ser, los cuerdos y fieles a Jesucristo aportamos prueba tras otra con fuentes; pero, como no, las perras de satán de marikiki, panchibernalda y la mona cornuda de bga volverán a intentar distorsionar todo, es su trabajo como la escoria degenerada que son.


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Más bergoglianadas... como no... Las perras de satán de la marikiki, panchibernalda y bga como siempre harán malabarismos para defender a su satánica "santidad", pero qué más les da ellos, como perras de satán que son cumplen su función de degenerar todo aquello que tocan.
> 
> *"El Papa Francisco nombra a un partidario del aborto a la academia pro vida del Vaticano"*
> 
> ...



A ver que se inventan ahora estos peleles...


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Sep 2019)

es muy sencillo, como a cada falsa acusación que se ha ido tumbando en este hilo por Ariki o BGA...solo hace falta rascar un poco para desvelar la infamia siguiente.

la cuestión es la ley del mínimo esfuerzo, resulta que demostrada la mala idea, la inquina de quienes las ponen en circulación y el estado de debilidad evidente de algunos que se hacen eco... el trabajo está hecho, es decir, se ha logrado el objetivo:

DEMOSTRAR LA FALTA DE CREDIBILIDAD DE LAS "informaciones" DE ESE TIPO.

Esta carencia inunda ya a todo lo que se siga insistiendo en esa línea porque ya se ha mostrado al foro completo el mecanismo y ejemplos de manipulación.

Sapo Concho es solo una víctima, una persona que está sufriendo, como demuestran su actitud y lenguaje. Le pido al compa Ariki que baje el pistón con él, ya bastante tiene el hombre.

El objetivo ya está cumplido.

Gracias 

@Sapo Concho: te dije que tienes aquí un amigo, aprovéchalo, se te acogerá con cero reservas.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> A ver que se inventan ahora estos peleles...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Es el vaticano el que le da el sentido que quiere darle, si es un PIN de visita lo es y punto final. El Papa esta en contra del aborto y la Iglesia se pronuncia continuamente contra ella:





La iglesia católica podría excomulgar a quien esté a favor del aborto en BCS

Remais en la dirección de las fuerzas del mal atacando a la Iglesia que es la UNICA institucion de relevancia mundial que se posiciona en contra del aborto, del matrimonio homosexual, ect ect. Una pena.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> En eso tienes razon, es El Vaticano y los infiltrados como tu los que han cambiado el sentido de la orden para convertirla en un pin.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Mas difamaciones para causar malentendidos y desafección:

Pontificia Academia para la Vida - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_Organización

*La Academia para la Vida tiene autonomía propia*, y mantiene relaciones con el Pontificio Consejo para la Pastoral de los Agentes Sanitarios y con varios Dicasterios de la Curia Romana comprometidos con el servicio a la vida. Los miembros de la Academia son nominados por el Papa, que se esfuerza en representar las diferentes ramas de las ciencias biomédicas, más particularmente las relativas a la promoción y defensa de la vida. También puede designar a miembros corresponsales que trabajen en otros ámbitos. La asamblea plenaria de la Academia se reúne habitualmente durante el mes de febrero._

Es decir esta compuesto por fulanos que no son Clero. Ese fulano en concreto es PASTOR ANGLICANO y esto es lo que dice:

*"I believe that the reason for my recent appointment lies in my sustained work on the issues of voluntary euthanasia and assisted suicide. On those issues my conclusions are consonant with the Church's," he added.*

ES DECIR QUE ESTA BASADO EN SU SOSTENIDO TRABAJO EN EL ASUNTO DE LA EUTANASIA Y EL SUICIDIO, EN EL QUE ESTA EN CONTRA:

Aiming To Kill: The Ethics Of Suicide And Euthanasia: Nigel Biggar: 9780829815030: Amazon.com: Books

Aqui da argumentos que pueden llegar a gente que no es creyente

Assisted dying: what to think?

Luego sucede que las viboras de satanas tienen mucho tiempo libre para urgar en los desechos de las personas y encuentran una conversación en un lugar en el que el anglicano muestra que esta equivocado en el aborto. LA CUESTION QUIZAS SEA QUE ES LO QUE PUEDE APORTAR ESTE EXPERTO EN EL TEMA DE LA EUTANASIA QUE ESTA EN CONTRA Y QUIZAS PUEDA HACER QUE DE FACTO CON ESTOS ARGUMENTOS NO SE SAQUEN LEYES EUTANASICAS. CONTRATAS A UN MERCENARIO!. EVIDENTEMENTE EN EL ASUNTO DEL ABORTO LO TENDRAN CONTROLADO PORQUE LA IGLESIA POR MATEO 16:18 NO PUEDE SER TOMADA POR EL HADES.

Sencillo verdad?



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Más bergoglianadas... como no... Las perras de satán de la marikiki, panchibernalda y bga como siempre harán malabarismos para defender a su satánica "santidad", pero qué más les da ellos, como perras de satán que son cumplen su función de degenerar todo aquello que tocan.
> 
> *"El Papa Francisco nombra a un partidario del aborto a la academia pro vida del Vaticano"*
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

*"I believe that the reason for my recent appointment lies in my sustained work on the issues of voluntary euthanasia and assisted suicide. On those issues my conclusions are consonant with the Church's," he added.*

ES DECIR QUE ESTA BASADO EN SU SOSTENIDO TRABAJO EN EL ASUNTO DE LA EUTANASIA Y EL SUICIDIO, EN EL QUE ESTA EN CONTRA:

Aiming To Kill: The Ethics Of Suicide And Euthanasia: Nigel Biggar: 9780829815030: Amazon.com: Books

Aqui da argumentos que pueden llegar a gente que no es creyente

Assisted dying: what to think?


Ya se sabe que segun vosotros que negais MATEO 16:18 sentará doctrina en el caso del Aborto, cosa que no puede hacer dado que no tiene atribuciones de sentar doctrina pues nisiquiera es clero. Solo está alli a titulo de defensor de la no legalizacion de la eutanasia, una contribución que puede servir de facto para no asesinar gente debido a los argumentos que emplea y su activismo en el campo.

Pero vosotros preferis que gente sea sacrificada en los hospitales, que se dejen de cazar ratones antes de que el gato sea pardo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Difamaciones, el Nigel de marras es activista CONTRA LA EUTANASIA y cuando tu le atribuyes toda esa lista de perversidades ideologicas difamas.

*"I believe that the reason for my recent appointment lies in my sustained work on the issues of voluntary euthanasia and assisted suicide. On those issues my conclusions are consonant with the Church's," he added.*

ES DECIR QUE ESTA BASADO EN SU SOSTENIDO TRABAJO EN EL ASUNTO DE LA EUTANASIA Y EL SUICIDIO, EN EL QUE ESTA EN CONTRA:

Aiming To Kill: The Ethics Of Suicide And Euthanasia: Nigel Biggar: 9780829815030: Amazon.com: Books

Aqui da argumentos que pueden llegar a gente que no es creyente

Assisted dying: what to think?

Es muy posible que el Papa haya leido el libro de marras en donde CRITICA LA EUTANASIA para incorporarlo como elemento util a la academia en la que participan laicos. Ademas que no tendra el tiempo que tiene infocatolica para urgar en todo el historial de conversaciones del susodicho que si teneis los hereticos. Asi que el nombramiento se entiende meridiano para tratar de rebertir las leyes de eutanasia porque como digo ha PUBLICADO UN LIBRO SOBRE ELLO.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Solo la inquina personal sostiene vuestros ataques al Papa.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Sep 2019)

Madre mía que ganas de discutir tenéis solo por soberbia, que es un pecado capital. Si en el fondo sabéis que la Iglesia lleva 2000 años jugando a lo mismo: a estar con Dios y con el Diablo. El Papa por un lado se opone de boquilla al aborto y por otro cuela a lacayos del NWO en puestos clave. Así todos contentos, los borregos papistas tendrán motivo suficiente para seguir creyendo en la infalibilidad del papa y los otros le perdonarán la vida al escuálido y decadente entramado de la iglesia en vez de destruirlo, de momento...


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Sep 2019)

No, es anglicano, una rama del catolicismo como la iglesia copta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Has dicho que es proeutanasia lo cual es una difamación de la que tampoco te vas a retractar. Lo que haces es emplear falacias como que el Papa sabe que existe una conversación del Nigel en algun lado por la que esta a favor del aborto antes de 18 semanas, cuando lo que habrá sucedido es que se ha leido el libro en el que el Nigel critica la eutanasia y eso le ha dado a pie para incorporarlo a tal academia, para emplear esta faceta de antieutanasia para que está no sea aplicada. Soys vosotros quienes estais de facto remando a favor de la eutanasia al impedir que el raton cace ratones porque este es pardo. 

*"I believe that the reason for my recent appointment lies in my sustained work on the issues of voluntary euthanasia and assisted suicide. On those issues my conclusions are consonant with the Church's," he added.*

ES DECIR QUE ESTA BASADO EN SU SOSTENIDO TRABAJO EN EL ASUNTO DE LA EUTANASIA Y EL SUICIDIO, EN EL QUE ESTA EN CONTRA:

Aiming To Kill: The Ethics Of Suicide And Euthanasia: Nigel Biggar: 9780829815030: Amazon.com: Books

Aqui da argumentos que pueden llegar a gente que no es creyente

Assisted dying: what to think?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Protestante. El anglicanismo no es una rama de la Iglesia catolica dado que no guarda obediencia al Papa, del mismo modo que los sedegarajistas tampoco lo son. Si la Reina de Inglaterra entregará este poder a partir de entonces sí seria el caso. Al final con la oleada de protestantes de alta capacidad de raciocinio que se estan pasando a la Iglesia Catolica, no seria de extrañar un movimiento en este sentido por parte del anglicanismo mismo.

 




Papo de luz dijo:


> No, es anglicano, una rama del catolicismo como la iglesia copta.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Anglicanismo (Fuente a tiro de piedra para cualquiera que no sea analfabeto)
> 
> Doctrina religiosa cristiana, con elementos del catolicismo y *de la reforma protestante*, que tuvo su origen en las ideas del rey inglés Enrique VIII en el siglo XVI; se caracteriza por creer que la fe sola justifica al hombre, siendo su única fuente la Biblia interpretada por la razón individual; no reconoce la autoridad del Papa de Roma, exige que los obispos sean los que ordenen al clero y autoriza a los pastores a contraer matrimonio.
> 
> Una forma bonita de decir que Enrique VIII se creó su propio cortijo herético para casarse todas las veces que le diera la gana.



el anglicanismo en tiempos de Enrique VIII era mucho más protestante que ahora. Los calvinistas progresivamente fueron depurados y emigraron la mayoría a EEUU . Lo que quedó del anglicanismo fue una especie de catolicismo pero a escala isleña , cambiando el papa de Roma por el obispo de Canterbury.

Elementos de la reforma protestante tiene el catolicismo actual también. Si los coptos son católicos los anglicanos también, eso es irrebatible. Por cierto Sapo concho, si eres gallego en el sentido menos peyorativo del término, qué te parece que el papado haya engañado a la gente haciendo creer que la tumba del heresiarca gallego Prisciliano sea la del apostol Santiago? ¿No es eso poner una vela a Dios y otra al Diablo según convenga?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

La función de esa academia es cazar ratones; impedir entre otras cosas que se legalice la eutanasia, por eso han aceptado al Nigel de marras, porque tiene un libro contrario a la eutanasia y es capaz de explicar a los ateos porqúe esta es nefasta en terminos que ellos manejan. Tu pretendes que está alli porque un dia en un periodico comento que estaba a favor del aborto antes de las 18 semanas, pero esto es una mera inquina personal tuya contra el Papa que pasa por alto Mateo 16:18. 

Esta meridiano lo que está pasando aqui, gente de dudosa moralidad que tiene una letrina por cerebro y que se dedican a difamar llamando proeutanasia a quien no es, pretenden que no se empleen gatos pardos sin tener en cuenta los ratones que puedan cazar. Remais en la dirección del hades.

*"I believe that the reason for my recent appointment lies in my sustained work on the issues of voluntary euthanasia and assisted suicide. On those issues my conclusions are consonant with the Church's," he added.*

ES DECIR QUE ESTA BASADO EN SU SOSTENIDO TRABAJO EN EL ASUNTO DE LA EUTANASIA Y EL SUICIDIO, EN EL QUE ESTA EN CONTRA:

Aiming To Kill: The Ethics Of Suicide And Euthanasia: Nigel Biggar: 9780829815030: Amazon.com: Books

Aqui da argumentos que pueden llegar a gente que no es creyente

Assisted dying: what to think?





Sapo Concho dijo:


> Sólo tu inquina moral sostiene tu defensa a este anti-papa. Las pruebas están ahí, no has rebatido con solidez ninguna de ellas, aunque tú y tus dueños os creáis que sí. Nosotros hemos ofrecido un océano de datos y fuentes frente a una vaso de agua de ceguera, degeneración y estupidez. Mi error ha sido discutir con un retrasado mental desprovisto de lógica jaleado por dos indeseables que lejos de ayudarte lo único que hacen es aplaudirte para que sigas hundiéndote en tu estupidez. No mereces la pena Marikiki.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Cuantos ratones ha cazado aqui el papa?



y aqui?



sabe lo que se hace, pone el cesto y la fruta caera de madura, no dudeis de Mato 16:18
Algunos solo veran que se mezcla con los pardos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Es decir hay que entender que el mundo protestante esta "intelectualizado", aunque toda su obra intelectual en realidad se facilmente desmontable, y por ello no participan del Cuerpo de Cristo que es la Iglesia catolica

*JUAN 6:53 Entonces Jesús les dijo: En verdad, en verdad os digo: si no coméis la carne del Hijo del Hombre y bebéis su sangre, no tenéis vida en vosotros. 54El que come mi carne y bebe mi sangre, tiene vida eterna, y yo lo resucitaré en el día final*

Lo que hace Francisco I con su actitud es llevarles de facto las primeras "atmosferas" de la Comunión de la Iglesia, y cuando lo experimenten la fruta caera ella sola de madura en el cesto sin hacer apice de proselitismo, sin sacarla del arbol con la mano.

Esto es algo que un Catolico deberia de entender.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Sep 2019)

Si el heresiarca gallego Prisciliano no está enterrado en la Catedral de Santiago un apóstol judío mucho menos.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Porque tú lo digas mona pajillera.



Explicanos como es posible que se sepa dónde está enterrado un apostol del siglo I y no Prisciliano cuya vida está mucho más documentada que la de Santiago y además se sabe que vivió en Galicia, al contrario que Santiago para el cual Galicia era tan ajena como la Manchuria profunda y es muy improbable que sus restos acabaran allí. El papismo ante la imposibilidad de erradicar el prisicilianismo en el noroeste de Hispania elaboró la alocada teoría de que el apostol Santiago estaba enterrado en Galicia, la misma jugada que había hecho ya miles de veces antes como inventarse que Jesús nació el 25 de Diciembre.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Míralo en panchiyoutube, ya tengo bastante con intentar ilustrar a un tarado como la marikiki como para colmo ponerme a ahora con panchito hereje que se cree español y adora a una pornostar.



No puedes responder porque las mentiras del papado son insostenibles. Si de verdad eres gallego ten un poco de respeto por Prisiciliano, cainita hijo de puta.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Sep 2019)

Probablemente perdurase en la memoria colectiva de los gallegos que en aquel lugar había enterrado un santo, a pesar de que ya el nombre de Prisciliano no se recordase debido a la damnatio memoriae papista. Luego se inventaron que dicho santo era Santiago en vez de Prisciliano. Y eso de que ya no había prisicilianistas en el siglo IX es debatible.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Sep 2019)

Los católicos esperaron cuatro siglos para darse cuenta de que Jesús nació el 25 de Diciembre. Parece que se les pasó por alto algo tan importante.

Está documentado que los seguidores de Prisciliano sacaron los restos de Tréveris y los llevaron a Galicia, en cambio no hay nada sobre cómo pudieron acabar los restos de Santiago en Galicia.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Sep 2019)

En Mérida por ejemplo los restos del anfiteatro romano, de los que sobresalían unos cuantos sillares, se conocían en el siglo XIX como las "siete sillas de los moros" y la gente creía que era el lugar donde se reunieron siete príncipes moros tras la conquista de 711 para repartirse el botin. Si el pasado romano de una ciudad fundada por romanos pasa por arte de ensalmo a ser el pasado moro en el imaginario colectivo, es perfectamente verosímil que en la memoria colectiva gallega el culto a Prisciliano haya devenido en el culto a Santiago. Máxime si hay genios del engaño en provecho propio mediante como los papistas.


----------



## Cuncas (29 Sep 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> ...


----------



## Cuncas (29 Sep 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> ...


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Sep 2019)

Sapo Pancho dijo:


>



No serás tu el pancho? tiene toda la pinta.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Sep 2019)

El papismo es una amalgama de herejías. Lo que tú criticas a Francisco es el comportamiento tradicional de la Iglesia en sus 2000 años de historia, adaptado a las particularidades de los tiempos en que vivimos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

La IGlesia no puede cometer herejia dado que tiene autoridad de Cristo recogido en Mateo 16:18-19 de atar y desatar, da la medida de lo que es verdad y que es heretico. Al punto que puede hacer algo tan polemico como revocar la circuncisión y asi que atado en el Cielo que estan en lo cierto







El protestantismo mismo descansa sobre la infabilidad de la Iglesia por ejemplo para componer que libros son lo que deben de estar en la Biblia.



Papo de luz dijo:


> El papismo es una amalgama de herejías. Lo que tú criticas a Francisco es el comportamiento tradicional de la Iglesia en sus 2000 años de historia, adaptado a las particularidades de los tiempos en que vivimos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Bah el Papa tiene autoridad para hacer lo que mejor estime en ese instituto y no los bocachanclas metidos a opinologos de todo. Con el fichaje del Nigel de marras que ya tiene un libro antieutanasia en marcha dado razones contra la eutanasia seguramente sera muy efectivo en la causa de evitar la despenalizacion de la eutanasia.

*"I believe that the reason for my recent appointment lies in my sustained work on the issues of voluntary euthanasia and assisted suicide. On those issues my conclusions are consonant with the Church's," he added.*

Aiming To Kill: The Ethics Of Suicide And Euthanasia: Nigel Biggar: 9780829815030: Amazon.com: Books

Aqui da argumentos que pueden llegar a gente que no es creyente

Assisted dying: what to think?

Es pardo pero caza ratones


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

El papa está en contra del aborto no difames.





Tomate-chan dijo:


> La Iglesia esta en contra del aborto, el Papa no.


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El papa está en contra del aborto no difames.



Dime lo que hizo el Papa para influir en el referendum sobre aborto en Irlanda y el proyecto de ley en Argentina.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Este garaje tiene buena pinta, quizas les lleve a que les cambien las ruedas del coche. @Papo de luz que horas de atención gastais?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Sep 2019)

Evidente falacia. No tiene que manifestar 24/7 una idea para declararse afecto a ella. El papa con EXISTIR dando continuidad a una IGlesia catolica que esta en contra del Aborto ya hace mas que cualquier institucion que existe.

Aborto es enorme error moral del que Irlanda se arrepentirá, advierte Arzobispo 





Tomate-chan dijo:


> Dime lo que hizo el Papa para influir en el referendum sobre aborto en Irlanda y el proyecto de ley en Argentina.


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Evidente falacia. No tiene que manifestar 24/7 una idea para declararse afecto a ella. El papa con EXISTIR dando continuidad a una IGlesia catolica que esta en contra del Aborto ya hace mas que cualquier institucion que existe.
> 
> Aborto es enorme error moral del que Irlanda se arrepentirá, advierte Arzobispo



Tan evidente es su antipapado que no hablo ni siquiera despues de la consulta, cuando ya no importaba lo que dijera? Ah claro, porque la gente se habria preguntado por que no hablo antes... Astucia para el engaño no le falta.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

la falsedad de tus afirmaciones se desmonta a tres golpes de ratón.

penoso tu nivel.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Tan evidente es su antipapado que no hablo ni siquiera despues de la consulta, cuando ya no importaba lo que dijera? Ah claro, porque la gente se habria preguntado por que no hablo antes... Astucia para el engaño no le falta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

El Papa no tiene que pronunciarse cuando a ti te parezca, del mismo modo que tu no tienes que ir repitiendo que crees que la tierra es esferica 24/7 para que no te tomen por terraplanista. Si la cuestión es si está a favor o en contra del aborto aqui tienes la respuesta:





Tomate-chan dijo:


> Tan evidente es su antipapado que no hablo ni siquiera despues de la consulta, cuando ya no importaba lo que dijera? Ah claro, porque la gente se habria preguntado por que no hablo antes... Astucia para el engaño no le falta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Por cierto el Papa anuncio poco despues de que el parlamento irlandes aprovara la consulta del referendum que se haria una visita a irlanda

Pope Francis to visit Ireland soon after abortion referendum


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Todos los Papas son los adecuados, incluyendo a Borgia que como vimos esta vilipendiado por la leyenda negra. Francisco I esta hay porque es el propicio y ves que esta haciendo un buen trabajo cuando te liberas de toda esa inquina que despliegan los enemigos de la iglesia. La iglesia lleva 2000 años cuando napoleon ni hitler duraron mas de 20 años con todo el Poder, y el comunismo Ruso ni 80 años idem de idem. No hay trasmision "dinastica" en el Mundo que haya durado tanto, casualidades y tal.


----------



## Hannibaal (30 Sep 2019)

Antonio Caponnetto deja en evidencia a Bergoglio: 
 

La versión completa de esa conferencia: 


Spoiler: No lo conozco. Del iscariotismo a la apostasía.






 

Dejo también esta entrevista en la que Caponnetto habla de los vínculos de Bergoglio con la masonería y los judíos. Dice de Bergoglio "alguien debería darle una bofetada":


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

La promesa de que las puertas del hades no prevaleceran sobre ella no se refiere a este laico ni a ningun otro.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Antonio Caponnetto deja en evidencia a Bergoglio:
> 
> 
> La versión completa de esa conferencia:
> ...


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Por cierto el Papa anuncio poco* despues* de que el parlamento irlandes aprovara la consulta del referendum que se haria una visita a irlanda
> 
> *Pope Francis to visit Ireland soon after abortion referendum*



Supongo que para dar pines


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Todos los Papas son los adecuados, incluyendo a Borgia que como vimos esta vilipendiado por la leyenda negra. Francisco I esta hay porque es el propicio y ves que esta haciendo un buen trabajo cuando te liberas de toda esa inquina que despliegan los enemigos de la iglesia. La iglesia lleva 2000 años cuando napoleon ni hitler duraron mas de 20 años con todo el Poder, y el comunismo Ruso ni 80 años idem de idem. No hay trasmision "dinastica" en el Mundo que haya durado tanto, casualidades y tal.



Ningun Papa habia sido puesto en la Silla de San Pedro mediante un golpe de Estado de un gobierno extranjero. Cuanto antes se vaya, menos dañada saldra la Iglesia.


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

Para sedegarajistas y apóstatas, que sé que va a dar que hablar en los próximos meses:

El celibato del clero no es parte del Magisterio de la Iglesia ni del catecismo, y de hecho, en la mayoría de iglesias católicas orientales (en plena comunión con Roma y con el Papa) se ordena a hombres casados y con hijos.

Es decir, que si el Papa permite reclutar sacerdotes de entre hombres casados en lugares donde haya una insuficiencia de párrocos, no está yendo en ningún momento contra la doctrina. Ésto no es la primera vez que se debate en la Iglesia, ni será la última.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Realmente no es asunto tuyo dado que tu no eres catolico, ni te va ni te viene como el caso del dalai lama asi que no te hagas el ofendido, pero al Papa lo eligió un Conclave Cardenalicio, no un gobierno. Benedicto tenia sobre 86 años y ser Papa es muy exigente, tienen que soportar muchas inquinas provenientes de sedegarajistas asi que se le comprende que cesara pues recordamos que sus decisiones son las correctas.

Cónclave de 2013 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

No obstante lo bendice.







Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ningun Papa habia sido puesto en la Silla de San Pedro mediante un golpe de Estado de un gobierno extranjero. Cuanto antes se vaya, menos dañada saldra la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Tienen autoridad para atar y desatar en los cielos, lo que face la Iglesia lo pude desfacer, como la misa tridentina. Nada más que añadir, la decision sera la correcta, por definicion.



Emperador dijo:


> Para sedegarajistas y apóstatas, que sé que va a dar que hablar en los próximos meses:
> 
> El celibato del clero no es parte del Magisterio de la Iglesia ni del catecismo, y de hecho, en la mayoría de iglesias católicas orientales (en plena comunión con Roma y con el Papa) se ordena a hombres casados y con hijos.
> 
> Es decir, que si el Papa permite reclutar sacerdotes de entre hombres casados en lugares donde haya una insuficiencia de párrocos, no está yendo en ningún momento contra la doctrina. Ésto no es la primera vez que se debate en la Iglesia, ni será la última.


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tienen autoridad para atar y desatar en los cielos, lo que face la Iglesia lo pude desfacer, como la misa tridentina. Nada más que añadir, la decision sera la correcta, por definicion.



Ahi se ve la pesima idea que tienes de la Iglesia, un mero instrumento politico. La Iglesia se debe a la palabra de dios, no a la voluntad de un Papa golpista y sodomita. Su autoridad no es ilimitada.

La soberbia es pecado.


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Sep 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> Para sedegarajistas y apóstatas, que sé que va a dar que hablar en los próximos meses:
> 
> El celibato del clero no es parte del Magisterio de la Iglesia ni del catecismo, y de hecho, en la mayoría de iglesias católicas orientales (en plena comunión con Roma y con el Papa) se ordena a hombres casados y con hijos.
> 
> Es decir, que si el Papa permite reclutar sacerdotes de entre hombres casados en lugares donde haya una insuficiencia de párrocos, no está yendo en ningún momento contra la doctrina. Ésto no es la primera vez que se debate en la Iglesia, ni será la última.



Luego vendran los maricones, las abortistas, y ya de paso ponemos a dar misa al primer comunista que pase por alli, porque los comunistas son los verdaderos cristianos.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

evidentemente no es católico este forero, ahora le llama golpista y sodomita... en fin.

ya hemos perdido suficiente tiempo con esta gente.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Realmente no es asunto tuyo dado que tu no eres catolico, ni te va ni te viene como el caso del dalai lama asi que no te hagas el ofendido, pero al Papa lo eligió un Conclave Cardenalicio, no un gobierno. Benedicto tenia sobre 86 años y ser Papa es muy exigente, tienen que soportar muchas inquinas provenientes de sedegarajistas asi que se le comprende que cesara pues recordamos que sus decisiones son las correctas.
> 
> Cónclave de 2013 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> No obstante lo bendice.


----------



## Plutonio (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tienen autoridad para atar y desatar en los cielos, lo que face la Iglesia lo pude desfacer, como la misa tridentina. Nada más que añadir, la decision sera la correcta, por definicion.



La postura que defiendes la entiendo, pero poniéndonos en un caso extremo, ¿podrían entonces revocar el quinto mandamiento? ¿O no podrían nunca porque eso pertenece a lo que Dios reveló directamente?
La pregunta es si hay algo que nunca podrían deshacer, o si podrían deshacer cualquier cosa en algún momento.


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Luego vendran los maricones, las abortistas, y ya de paso ponemos a dar misa al primer comunista que pase por alli, porque los comunistas son los verdaderos cristianos.



Pero qué ignorancia gastas. Precisamente a ésto me refería con que muchos creéis que la Iglesia está para confirmar vuestras filias y fobias.

1º- Los sacerdotes deben ser fieles al Magisterio de la Iglesia y al catecismo. Todos. Y siguiendo el catecismo y el Magisterio de la Iglesia, el marxismo es incompatible, porque es MATERIALISTA.

2º- El Papa jamás dijo que los comunistas eran los verdaderos cristianos. Le preguntaron por la coincidencia entre parte de sus planteamientos económicos y ecológicos y los de los grupos de izquierda, y su respuesta fue, literalmente: "no es que nos hayamos vuelto comunistas, es que los comunistas se han copiado de los cristianos". Al Papa Leon XIII, en su encíclica Rerum Novarum, se le acusó de "socialista" por defender el derecho a la sindicalización libre de los trabajadores y el derecho a un salario justo que permitiese a los obreros llevar una vida "razonablemente cómoda" para ellos y sus familias. Porque en cuanto a Doctrina Social, a la Iglesia no la gana nadie.

3º- A mí, el partido al que vote el párroco de la Iglesia de mi barrio, me da igual. Cuando participo en la Misa, bien sea de forma presencial o viéndola en la televisión (considero ésto último otra forma de practicar la fe, cada uno como pueda o quiera), quiero escuchar la palabra de Dios, no hacer política.

@El Ariki Mau Efectivamente. El Papa, dentro de los límites que impone el Magisterio y el catecismo, tiene poder para cambiar la parte puramente orgánica de la Iglesia (es decir, su estructura). El celibato pertenece a este ámbito y no es dogma ni fe. Así que esperemos que se debata escuchando todas las opiniones, y con ayuda de Dios tomar una decisión. Estoy seguro que lo que salga, será lo apropiado.

@Plutonio Las cuestiones relativas al dogma no pueden ser modificadas, al ser verdades mostradas por Dios. La Iglesia lo transmite a través del catecismo y del Magisterio, y son verdades inamovibles que deben ser cumplidas por todos los católicos (incluido el Papa). 

Las exhortaciones apostólicas, comentarios, opiniones y demás que hace el Papa, las hace a título personal y no modifican las enseñanzas del catecismo, aunque siempre hay que escucharle atentamente. Las cuestiones relativas al organigrama eclesial (forma en la que se organiza la Iglesia, jerarquía y personal) son totalmente modificables por cualquier Papa, pues no son dogma, solo son mera "estructura". A éste ámbito pertenece el celibato del clero.


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

Nadie ha dicho que el estado conyugal sea preferible al estado célibe. Se está debatiendo en el seno de la Iglesia la aceptación de párrocos casados. Lee tus propios mensajes:

*Por tanto, el que se casa con su novia, obra bien. Y el que no se casa, obra mejor*.
*(1 Cor 7, 36-38)*

El estado célibe es la perfección, es un ideal al que deben aspirar. Eso nadie lo discute. Lo que se discute es si personas de rectas costumbres, casados cristianamente con sus esposas, pueden aspirar al sacerdocio. Y reitero, *las iglesias católicas orientales, en plena comunión con el Papa y con Roma, llevan permitiendo la ordenación de hombres casados y padres de familia desde hace mil años.* Así que de "protestizante" nada.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

No hay nada menos católico que un idealista fariseo que le pide lo mejor a los demás y apenas da testimonio de que le importe nada obrar simplemente bien.


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

¿Y qué parte no entiendes de que el celibato es un ideal? ¿Los curas son santos? El matrimonio ante Dios es un sacramento, y lo pintáis como si que el cura de vuestro barrio esté cristianamente casado con su esposa fuese lo peor del mundo.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

No se merece ni el beneficio de la duda. *Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta*


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

"La diferencia entre un protestante y un católico, es que un protestante te dirá siempre que es un "buen protestante". Un católico te dirá generalmente que es un "mal católico".

Es usted un petulante. Y según ese canon chestertoriano, un "protestizante", como acusa a los demás. Que para prejuzgar estamos todos.

Y por cierto, sigue sin contestarme a ésto: *LAS IGLESIAS CATÓLICAS ORIENTALES, EN PLENA COMUNIÓN CON ROMA Y EL PAPA, PERMITEN EL MATRIMONIO Y LA PATERNIDAD DE SU BAJO CLERO DESDE HACE SIGLOS.*


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

Sí. El tema es que un hombre que esté cristianamente casado con su esposa no está cometiendo ningún pecado. Es más, está en una unión fundada ante Dios.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Un discurso libre de falacias debería ser la aspiración de todo buen católico pues pone de manifiesto la Verdad de Dios. Quien usa la razón falazmente escupe en la Verdad de Dios y no reconoce otra distinta de la suya


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

Sigues sin contestarme: *¿CÓMO ES QUE LAS IGLESIAS CATÓLICAS ORIENTALES, EN PLENA COMUNIÓN CON EL PAPA Y CON ROMA, PERMITEN LA ORDENACIÓN DE PADRES CASADOS DESDE HACE SIGLOS?*


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Típica respuesta del manipulador que ve de manera sobrenatural las cosas y así se lo hace ver a los que no alcanzan la grandeza infinita de su pensamiento.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> Sigues sin contestarme: *¿CÓMO ES QUE LAS IGLESIAS CATÓLICAS ORIENTALES, EN PLENA COMUNIÓN CON EL PAPA Y CON ROMA, PERMITEN LA ORDENACIÓN DE PADRES CASADOS DESDE HACE SIGLOS?*



Él ha venido a hablar de su libro. No le moleste...


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

Difícilmente pueden darle igual puesto que las iglesias orientales forman parte de la Iglesia Católica. Son tan católicos como usted, y permiten la ordenación de padres casados.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Cristo debió ser el primer gran modernista cuando puso el Amor por encima de la Ley. 

Cervantes, es modernista...

»Si acaso doblares la vara de la justicia, no sea con el peso de la dádiva, sino con el de la misericordia. 
»Cuando te sucediere juzgar algún pleito de algún tu enemigo, aparta las mientes de tu injuria y ponlas en la verdad del caso. 
»Al culpado que cayere debajo de tu juridición considérale hombre miserable, sujeto a las condiciones de la depravada naturaleza nuestra, y en todo cuanto fuere de tu parte, sin hacer agravio a la contraria, muéstratele piadoso y clemente, porque aunque los atributos de Dios todos son iguales, más resplandece y campea a nuestro ver el de la misericordia que el de la justicia.


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

Tampoco el Papa Francisco es menos que Pío XII.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Es usted un claro ejemplo de extremismo dogmático. O el extremo de virtud o el extremo del vicio. La virtud "o" el vicio, despreciando la naturaleza humana y sutilmente el sacrificio de Cristo. En realidad opera igual que las feminazis con la usurpación que hacen de la igualdad entre sexos: si me criticas, estás en contra de la igualdad de sexos...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Aver el tema este del matrimonio en el clero lo tiene que decidir la Iglesia, lo que decida sera lo correcto. Se han dado razones a favor cmo dice @Emperador y evidentemente si lo normal en la iglesia ha sido que no existe esque existan razones para ello. Por lo tanto la Iglesia decidrá, no obstante para la Iglesia el celibato del clero salvo excepciones es lo correcto y asi ha de tomarse.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aver el tema este del matrimonio en el clero lo tiene que decidir la Iglesia, lo que decida sera lo correcto. Se han dado razones a favor cmo dice @Emperador y evidentemente si lo normal en la iglesia ha sido que no existe esque existan razones para ello. Por lo tanto la Iglesia decidrá, no obstante para la Iglesia el celibato del clero salvo excepciones es lo correcto y asi ha de tomarse.



Hablan por boca de Papas que no vieron en una bola de cristal la apostasía del mundo moderno aunque la imaginaran y la escasez de vocaciones. Para ellos es preferible que muera la Palabra a que viva superando los obstáculos de nuestro tiempo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

La soberbia es pecado en efecto, 







Cuanta es la soberbia al negar la palabra de Jesucristo de que la Iglesia tiene autoridad para ATAR Y DESATAR EN LOS CIELOS.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ahi se ve la pesima idea que tienes de la Iglesia, un mero instrumento politico. La Iglesia se debe a la palabra de dios, no a la voluntad de un Papa golpista y sodomita. Su autoridad no es ilimitada.
> 
> La soberbia es pecado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Papas que los hubieran expulsado del sacerdocio de una patada por TRAICIONAR el juramento por el que se les otorga el titulo de sacerdotes, es decir por ADULTERIO!. Y no solo traicionan a la Iglesia a la que le deben la autoridad de los sacramentos, sino que esa traición es para difamar, desprestigiar y vilipendiar con engaños y falacias, y compartir remo con las fuerzas del hades. Es un grave pecado el que estan cometiendo, si fueran humildes de corazon lo verian, pero su orgullo no les deja.



BGA dijo:


> Hablan por boca de Papas que no vieron en una bola de cristal la apostasía del mundo moderno aunque la imaginaran y la escasez de vocaciones. Para ellos es preferible que muera la Palabra a que viva superando los obstáculos de nuestro tiempo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Habia más creyentes y se llenaban más las misas entonces que ahora. Has insultado a @BGA con base a un equivoco que es tuyo, ¿donde quien lo confesaras si la Iglesia esta tomada por el hades y no puede de facto ya perdonar pecados? ¿te lo comeras e iras con el al Juicio Final?


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Mire capullo, la influencia del marxismo ateo nunca ha sido más consentida y asumida que ahora por parte de "toda la población". Hoy podríamos ser liberales o marxistas con el único credo del ateísmo materialista. Hace bien poco ser liberal implicaba ser un hombre "recto" que acudía regularmente a los oficios religiosos. Hoy comparten sus objetivos anticatólicos con sus primos marxistas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

JUAN6:53Entonces Jesús les dijo: En verdad, en verdad os digo: si no coméis la carne del Hijo del Hombre y bebéis su sangre, no tenéis vida en vosotros. 54El que come mi carne y bebe mi sangre, tiene vida eterna, y yo lo resucitaré en el día final

Tu no empleas el rigor si crees que podras resucitar el dia del juicio habiendo rechazado el sacramento eucarisitico, que una Iglesia que crees tomada por el hades no puede ofrecer. 

Tienes fe exclusiva en tu opinion.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Añadida esta frase a su larga lista de insidias.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> JUAN6:53Entonces Jesús les dijo: En verdad, en verdad os digo: si no coméis la carne del Hijo del Hombre y bebéis su sangre, no tenéis vida en vosotros. 54El que come mi carne y bebe mi sangre, tiene vida eterna, y yo lo resucitaré en el día final
> 
> Tu no empleas el rigor si crees que podras resucitar el dia del juicio habiendo rechazado el sacramento eucarisitico, que una Iglesia que crees tomada por el hades no puede ofrecer.
> 
> Tienes fe exclusiva en tu opinion.



Su opinión corporativa con los enemigos reales de la Iglesia Católica de uno y otro lado del espectro político: conservadores rigoristas (fariseos) y modernistas marxistas.

La trampa de estos personajes es convertirte en modernista, marxista, ateo, progresista, humanista, mediopensionista.. si no eres fariseo. Son sus costumbres y (no)hay que respetarlas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

De rigoristas no tienen nada, navegan sobre el rigor de sus opiniones personales cuales Luciferinos, en una balsa de juncos.







Aqui está el Rigor.

Pero en efecto la tactica es la que dices.



BGA dijo:


> Su opinión corporativa con los enemigos reales de la Iglesia Católica de uno y otro lado del espectro político: conservadores rigoristas (fariseos) y modernistas marxistas.
> 
> La trampa de estos personajes es convertirte en modernista, marxista, ateo, progresista, humanista, mediopensionista.. si no eres fariseo. Son sus costumbres y (no)hay que respetarlas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Vamos a ver que opina el cura Carlista de esto:


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aver el tema este del matrimonio en el clero lo tiene que decidir la Iglesia, lo que decida sera lo correcto. Se han dado razones a favor cmo dice @Emperador y evidentemente si lo normal en la iglesia ha sido que no existe esque existan razones para ello. Por lo tanto la Iglesia decidrá, no obstante para la Iglesia el celibato del clero salvo excepciones es lo correcto y asi ha de tomarse.



Obviamente, el celibato es un don y un ideal. Tiene razón la Biblia, el que está casado, se preocupa por agradar a su esposo o esposa aparte de agradar a Dios. Por ello no creo que sea conveniente permitir el ascenso de hombres casados a posiciones altas en la Iglesia.

A nivel puramente parroquial, creo, a mi modo de ver, que la crisis de vocaciones que vive la Iglesia necesita de cambios audaces. Ello no implica que la abolición del celibato sea la única o la mejor opción, pero es una opción. Y como digo una opción que hace siglos que practican las iglesias católicas orientales, en plena comunión con Roma y el Papa. Y lleva siendo debatida en el seno de la Iglesia muchos decenios.

Es fácil sentarse sobre tu atalaya moral a dar lecciones de ortodoxia. Lo difícil es lidiar con un mundo en constante descomposición. Pero reitero, independientemente de lo que pensemos cada uno de este asunto, el celibato *NO* es un dogma. Punto. La infabilidad papal sí lo es.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Si la Iglesia asi lo considerase, la decisión ha de ser acatada, hoy por hoy no está contemplado salvo excepciónes y eso es lo que les toca acatar al clero. Si va a abrirse un debate en el seno de Iglesia sobre la cuestión, el espiritu santo les llevaba a tomar la decisión correcta y todo se tendra en cuenta, pero eso ahora son futuribles. Asi que el tema no procede.

No caben opiniones solo obediencia.



Emperador dijo:


> Obviamente, el celibato es un don y un ideal. Tiene razón la Biblia, el que está casado, se preocupa por agradar a su esposo o esposa aparte de agradar a Dios. Por ello no creo que sea conveniente permitir el ascenso de hombres casados a posiciones altas en la Iglesia.
> 
> A nivel puramente parroquial, creo, a mi modo de ver, que la crisis de vocaciones que vive la Iglesia necesita de cambios audaces. Ello no implica que la abolición del celibato sea la única o la mejor opción, pero es una opción. Y como digo una opción que hace siglos que practican las iglesias católicas orientales, en plena comunión con Roma y el Papa. Y lleva siendo debatida en el seno de la Iglesia muchos decenios.
> 
> Es fácil sentarse sobre tu atalaya moral a dar lecciones de ortodoxia. Lo difícil es lidiar con un mundo en constante descomposición. Pero reitero, independientemente de lo que pensemos cada uno de este asunto, el celibato *NO* es un dogma. Punto. La infabilidad papal sí lo es.


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si la Iglesia asi lo considerase, la decisión ha de ser acatada, hoy por hoy no está contemplado salvo excepciónes y eso es lo que les toca acatar al clero. Si va a abrirse un debate en el seno de Iglesia sobre la cuestión, el espiritu santo les llevaba a tomar la decisión correcta y todo se tendra en cuenta, pero eso ahora son futuribles. Asi que el tema no procede.
> 
> No caben opiniones solo obediencia.



He abierto el tema porque el Papa iba a convocar un sínodo para esta semana con el objeto de debatir el celibato del clero, y su posible abolición en zonas con crisis de vocaciones. Al menos eso he leído en la prensa. Y quiero daros munición antes de que empiece la cruzada contra el Santo Padre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

la unica apostasia que puede haber al respecto es la de los que llamen apostata al Papa, 

Profesión de fe y juramento de fidelidad al recibir un oficio que se ha de ejercer en nombre de la Iglesia - Vida Sacerdotal - Información para sacerdotes
*Yo, N., al asumir el oficio..., prometo mantenerme siempre en comunión con la Iglesia católica, tanto en lo que exprese de palabra como en mi manera de obrar.
Cumpliré con gran diligencia y fidelidad las obligaciones a las que estoy comprometido con la Iglesia tanto universal como particular, en la que he sido llamado a ejercer mi servicio, según lo establecido por el derecho.
En el ejercicio del ministerio que me ha sido confiado en nombre de la Iglesia, conservaré íntegro el depósito de la fe y lo transmitiré y explicaré fielmente; evitando, por tanto, cualquier doctrina que le sea contraria.
Seguiré y promoveré la disciplina común a toda la Iglesia, y observaré todas las leyes eclesiásticas, ante todo aquellas contenidas en el Código de derecho canónico.
Con obediencia cristiana acataré lo que enseñen los sagrados pastores, como doctores y maestros auténticos de la fe, y lo que establezcan como guías de la Iglesia y ayudaré fielmente a los obispos diocesanos para que la acción apostólica que he de ejercer en nombre y por mandato de la Iglesia, se realice siempre en comunión con ella.


*


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

La falacia del hombre de paja.... Me la anoto a la lista de falacias "Kairós".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Si existe clero apostata, que a saber porque aqui la mentira y el vilipendio entre sedegarajistas es abundante, que cuelgen abitos y se monten un garaje:


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

Apostasía es la de esos cardenales, no del Papa, que no rompe el dogma.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

son mejores que los vidreos de rusos borrachos


----------



## Dandysme (30 Sep 2019)

Cedo la palabra a Jimenez Losantos y el silencio cobarde de la iglesia española:

"Bueno pues básicamente la guerra civil, y lo explico aquí, fue un genocidio de católicos. Un genocidio. Porque fue a exterminar a los católicos por el hecho de ser católicos. Curas, monjas, frailes y como llamaban en Cataluña misaires, gente que iba a misa. Al día siguiente de fracasar el alzamiento cuando no había ninguna posibilidad de golpe militar ni civil en Cataluña. Los comunistas del POUM y los comunistas libertarios, también llamados Bakuninistas de la CNT se pusieron a matar en Barcelona. En 14 días mataron a mas de 4000 personas. El rasgo común es que eran católicos. Lo que Franco hizo, sobre todo, fue salvar a los católicos de su exterminio. Nunca desde tiempos de Diocleciano ha habido en la historia de la cristiandad una persecución como la que sufrieron los católicos en España, nuestros antepasados recientes bajo el régimen del Frente Popular. Porque era el Frente Popular el que había empezado en el golpe de estado de 1934, organizado por el PSOE, el que empezó la rebelión contra la República y empezó en Asturias a matar curas y frailes. Por que es una cosa que tiene la izquierda española. Cuando puede mata curas y cuando no puede a veces también. Hasta que ya decidieron los curas en los años sesenta pasarse al comunismo. Resultado: ya no hay Iglesia. Hay católicos en España, pero vamos, pensar que esto que tenemos es una jerarquía. O sea que el hombre que salvó el catolicismo en España, que salvó a los católicos en España de su liquidación no haya merecido ni siquiera un movimiento, no digo ya una defensa como sería su obligación, sino un movimiento. Están por un lado canonizando a los mártires de la guerra civil. Pero el que salvó a los católicos de convertirse en mártires de ese no se acuerdan, ¡qué cobardes!, ¡qué cobardes! ,¡qué villanos! ¡qué miserables son!

Pero hombre como no se van a vaciar las iglesias solo con ver la cara al obispo. Si aparece es natural que se larguen de ahí. ¡Qué asco dan!, ¡qué cobardes son!



Eso sí en el Vaticano recibiendo a Juan Luis Cebrián. Tócate las narices. Es que se puede caer bajo, muy bajo, muy muy muy bajo y luego donde la Conferencia Episcopal.

(…)

Y desde luego la Conferencia episcopal la condenación eterna. Eso he hablado con las autoridades pertinentes, porque conservo contactos de la COPE.

¡La eterna condenación! Porque se puede ser ya digo miserable,muy miserable y muy muy miserable. Pero como se ha portado la que debería representar a los católicos de España, salvados por Franco.

Y la iglesia católica a la que se le entregó la recatolización de España entera durante toda la dictadura. Tan cobardemente es imposible portarse. Judas a su lado un hombre de palabra.”


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Franco y jimenez los santos le DEBEN A LA IGLESIA DE CRISTO QUE ESPAÑA NO TERMINARA SIENDO UN ERIAL COMUNISTA:

«El ejército que ganó la guerra fueron los moros y los requetés»

En el bando ganador Franco «tampoco reconoció a los verdadedores vencedores», afirma Luis Aurelio González, autor de La batalla en el oriente de Asturias. «El gran ejército que ganó la guerra fueron los moros y las brigadas navarras. *Los requetés fueron las verdaderas fuerzas de choque del ejército franquista*», asegura.

¿Por qué? Es muy sencillo. A los enemigos, aunque sean de casa, no se les nombra. «Fue Mola, el general que cuestiona a Franco, el que consiguió que los navarros se sublevaran» contra la II República.

La segunda y la tercera Brigada Navarra, con el general Muñoz Grandes al frente, fueron las que tomaron el puerto de Tarna y consiguieron romper el Frente de los Puertos para dar paso a las tropas franquistas hacia Asturias y atacar la retaguardia republicana en el oriente.

AVER QUIEN DEBE QUE A QUIEN



Dandysme dijo:


> Cedo la palabra a Jimenez Losantos y el silencio cobarde de la iglesia española:
> 
> "Bueno pues básicamente la guerra civil, y lo explico aquí, fue un genocidio de católicos. Un genocidio. Porque fue a exterminar a los católicos por el hecho de ser católicos. Curas, monjas, frailes y como llamaban en Cataluña misaires, gente que iba a misa. Al día siguiente de fracasar el alzamiento cuando no había ninguna posibilidad de golpe militar ni civil en Cataluña. Los comunistas del POUM y los comunistas libertarios, también llamados Bakuninistas de la CNT se pusieron a matar en Barcelona. En 14 días mataron a mas de 4000 personas. El rasgo común es que eran católicos. Lo que Franco hizo, sobre todo, fue salvar a los católicos de su exterminio. Nunca desde tiempos de Diocleciano ha habido en la historia de la cristiandad una persecución como la que sufrieron los católicos en España, nuestros antepasados recientes bajo el régimen del Frente Popular. Porque era el Frente Popular el que había empezado en el golpe de estado de 1934, organizado por el PSOE, el que empezó la rebelión contra la República y empezó en Asturias a matar curas y frailes. Por que es una cosa que tiene la izquierda española. Cuando puede mata curas y cuando no puede a veces también. Hasta que ya decidieron los curas en los años sesenta pasarse al comunismo. Resultado: ya no hay Iglesia. Hay católicos en España, pero vamos, pensar que esto que tenemos es una jerarquía. O sea que el hombre que salvó el catolicismo en España, que salvó a los católicos en España de su liquidación no haya merecido ni siquiera un movimiento, no digo ya una defensa como sería su obligación, sino un movimiento. Están por un lado canonizando a los mártires de la guerra civil. Pero el que salvó a los católicos de convertirse en mártires de ese no se acuerdan, ¡qué cobardes!, ¡qué cobardes! ,¡qué villanos! ¡qué miserables son!
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

La Iglesia juega en otra liga. Poner a Jiménez los Santos, o peor, a su "amigo" el calvinista, a la altura de los retos que tiene delante la Iglesia, es ser torpe o malintencionado. Los Santos es un liberal y que yo sepa el liberalismo ha sido atacado por sucesivos Papas desde de la revolución industrial. No comparten ni los objetivos, ni el talento, ni el alcance de mirar. Ni que decir tiene que tampoco comparten el mismo "espíritu". Si algún católico tiene un gurú "religioso" en Los Santos, que empiece a repasar de sus propios fundamentos católicos. 

Para un liberal el reparto de la riqueza se fomenta desde el egoismo extremo en dos fases: tomar todo la riqueza que pueda y esperar a verse obligado a repartir unas migajas para que el negocio siga prosperando. No existe tal cosa como la justicia sino un equilibrio entre el egoismo cortoplacista y el egoismo mejor pensado...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Olvida que si no existiera la Iglesia Sanjurjo no seria catolico, no se indignaria por las fechorias de la Rojada y no orquestaria la Cruzada, ni se levantaria Navarra ni se llenarian las fillas del Ejercito Cruzado. Son la "derecha" que va desde fascistas hasta liberales todos hijos de la modernidad los que le deben a la Fe Catolica que no terminarán siendo pasto de los campos de concentración y españa no sea otro pais postsovietico destruido. 

AVER QUIEN DEBE QUE A QUIEN! Bah y aun asi escupiendo a su benefactor.




BGA dijo:


> La Iglesia juega en otra liga. Poner a Jiménez los Santos, o peor, a su "amigo" el calvinista, a la altura de los retos que tiene delante la Iglesia, es ser torpe o malintencionado. Los Santos es un liberal y que yo sepa el liberalismo ha sido atacado por sucesivos Papas desde de la revolución industrial. No comparten ni los objetivos, ni el talento, ni el alcance de mirar. Ni que decir tiene que tampoco comparten el mismo "espíritu". Si algún católico tiene un gurú "religioso" en Los Santos, que empiece a repasar de sus propios fundamentos católicos.
> 
> Para un liberal el reparto de la riqueza se fomenta desde el egoismo extremo en dos fases: tomar todo la riqueza que pueda y esperar a verse obligado a repartir unas migajas para que el negocio siga prosperando. No existe tal cosa como la justicia sino un equilibrio entre el egoismo cortoplacista y el egoismo mejor pensado...


----------



## Dandysme (30 Sep 2019)

Son los tiempos y que corren, todos lo catolicos callados como corderitos y tiene que ser un ateo como Losantos el que alce la voz.Ya pasó lo mismo cuando la iglesia postconciliar demolió la liturgia de siempre, la mayoria catolica calladitos y sumisos y gente desligada de la iglesia pidiendo la conservacion la misa tradicional

Agatha Christie a favor de la Liturgia Tradicional

Al ariki ni le contesto, su deriva friki es decepcionante, antes sus tochos molaban.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

La culpa de que se vacien las Iglesias no tiene el CVII, lo tiene el tipo de vida moderno, de hecho los datos dicen que en Europa el catolicismo ha tenido un exito relativo durante los ultimos 60 años con respecto a la debacle que han sufrido los garajes luteranos. Hoy dia el catolicismo es la principal confesion religiosa en Australia por ejemplo.

Todo son insidias. 

El periodista y el artista son de origen basura



Dandysme dijo:


> Son los tiempos y que corren, todos lo catolicos callados como corderitos y tiene que ser un ateo como Losantos el que alce la voz.Ya pasó lo mismo cuando la iglesia postconciliar demolió la liturgia de siempre, la mayoria catolica calladitos y sumisos y gente desligada de la iglesia pidiendo la conservacion la misa tradicional
> 
> Agatha Christie a favor de la Liturgia Tradicional
> 
> Al ariki ni le contesto, su deriva friki es decepcionante, antes sus tochos molaban.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Dandysme dijo:


> Son los tiempos y que corren, todos lo catolicos callados como corderitos y tiene que ser un ateo como Losantos el que alce la voz.Ya pasó lo mismo cuando la iglesia postconciliar demolió la liturgia de siempre, la mayoria catolica calladitos y sumisos y gente desligada de la iglesia pidiendo la conservacion la misa tradicional
> 
> Agatha Christie a favor de la Liturgia Tradicional
> 
> Al ariki ni le contesto, su deriva friki es decepcionante, antes sus tochos molaban.



No. Callados como responsables que somos ante los cantos de sirena que nos llegan desde todas las direcciones. La Iglesia es mucho más que un gobierno mundano que mira por sus intereses a corto y medio plazo. Por eso se critica tanto a este Papa que dijo: "No es que los tiempos estén cambiando, sino que estamos en un cambio de Tiempo". Demasiado espeso para mentes puritanas incapaces de pensar "católicamente" en el tiempo y en el espacio.

Edito para no ofrecer huecos a la "disidencia". Cristo es el dueño del tiempo y del espacio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Nuevamente la mismas insidias, porque tuvo una amiga comunista él es comunista, Como Sacerdote tenia que haberla golpeado y entregado al regimen claro, lo dice el evangelio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

No existe cambio de tiempo en el que el hades prevalezca sobre MATEO 16:18


----------



## Fermoselle (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> He tomado conciencia plena de que el movimiento sedevacantista esta azuzada por la infiltración de protestantes y enemigos de la Iglesia que emplean tacticas psicopaticas de desinformación (infovaticana.com , infocatolica...) y difamación empleando manipulación emocional cuando no información demostradamente falsa como veremos más adelante.
> 
> Pero en primer lugar vamos a apuntalar que el sedevacantismo es de hecho una Herejia, dado que como dice Mateo 16:18:
> _Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro, y sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; __y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella_.​
> ...




A la chusma evangelico - protestante les ponemos una estrellita en el pecho y los tratamos como apestados, negandoles
ciertos trabajos y declarando un toque de queda a partir de las 18 PM . Y haciendo lo posible para que regresen al vertedero
de donde proceden .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Gente que dice ser catolica, desacramentada porque creen que la iglesia está tomada por el hades negando con su arrogancia MATEO 16:18. La apostasia que esta por venir huele a esto bastante, admito que es una jugada premium del diablo reirse de estos idiotas que han caido en mayestatica ironia. 



BGA dijo:


> No. Callados como responsables que somos ante los cantos de sirena que nos llegan desde todas las direcciones. La Iglesia es mucho más que un gobierno mundano que mira por sus intereses a corto y medio plazo. Por eso se critica tanto a este Papa que dijo: "No es que los tiempos estén cambiando, sino que estamos en un cambio de Tiempo". Demasiado espeso para mentes puritanas incapaces de pensar "católicamente" en el tiempo y en el espacio.
> 
> Edito para no ofrecer huecos a la "disidencia". Cristo es el dueño del tiempo y del espacio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Nuevamente aqui sucede como a semejanza de la Guerra entre los Angeles que eran fieles en OBEDIENCIA a quien tenia AUTORIDAD, y los Angeles que negaron la autoridad a quien la tenia, para revocarla en base a sus opiniones y pareceres de los que no tenian Autoridad. Sobre la autoridad de su pensamiento.

AQUI ESTA LA AUTORIDAD







No en lo que digan 1000 escritores, 100 periodistas o un laico. Sobre ninguno de ellos existe promesa de infalibilidad como sucede con La Iglesia Catolica. Os comportais pues como Lucifer.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Nuevamente aqui sucede como a semejanza de la Guerra entre los Angeles que eran fieles en OBEDIENCIA a quien tenia AUTORIDAD, y los Angeles que negaron la autoridad a quien la tenia, para revocarla en base a sus opiniones y pareceres de los que no tenian Autoridad. Sobre la autoridad de su pensamiento.
> 
> AQUI ESTA LA AUTORIDAD
> 
> ...



Nos llaman modernistas por tratar de comprender el signo de los tiempos, que no es lo mismo que asumirlos como una claudicación, pero ellos no son "modernistas" por tratar de hacer partícipes de sus "políticas" a todo creyente despistado que piense que también en el Vaticano debe profesarse el debido respeto a la diosa democracia... 

Esto es como justificar que por un mejor plan de estudios la gente debería dejar de estudiar par acudir a todas las manifestaciones.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

qué parte no has entendido de la respuesta de Emperador?

andas lento hoy , como de costumbre?


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> qué parte no has entendido de la respuesta de Emperador?
> 
> andas lento hoy , como de costumbre?



Es el tufo evangélico-puritano por el cual si puedes ser el mejor, no te conformes con ser uno más entre los buenos... "Santos" que juzgan a otros por su éxito material y que se juzgan preferidos de Dios por el suyo. El Pecado Original no va con ellos. Ellos pueden. Ellos todo lo pueden... aunque sea imposible.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Reflotar dice el que "reza el rosario todos los días". No puedo dar crédito a que le Rosario sea fuente de tanta soberbia y engreimiento. A mi me da paz y confianza. No se de que Rosario hablas Kairós...


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

Y dale vueltas al molino. *NADIE HA NEGADO EN ESTE HILO QUE LA CASTIDAD SEA UN ESTADO Y UN DON SUPERIOR AL DEL MATRIMONIO.* Aquí he abierto yo un debate en torno a un sínodo que está por convocar.

Tampoco nadie ha hablado de permitir el matrimonio de altas dignidades, como arzobispados o papado, cosa diferente. Se habla de permitir ordenar a hombres casados para desarrollar labores parroquiales, punto. Y es algo que *YA CONTEMPLAN DESDE HACE VARIOS SIGLOS IGLESIAS CATÓLICAS ORIENTALES. ¿NIEGAS LA CATOLICIDAD DE ESAS IGLESIAS?*

La diferencia entre tú y yo, es que tú pataleas cuando se toma una postura contraria a tus prejuicios. Yo, se tome la postura que se tome en ese sínodo, la acataré entendiendo que es lo mejor para la Iglesia si así lo ha decidido el Santo Padre y los consultados.

@BGA @Bernaldo Totalmente cierto. En esa actitud puritana perpetuamente acusadora de los pecados ajenos, y nunca de los propios, y en esa perpetua actitud de aparente santidad propia, hay mucho protestantismo y muy poca humildad.

Y como dice Bernaldo, el catolicismo ha aguantado mejor el envite moderno que las iglesias protestantes. En Alemania hace cientos de años no eran apenas el 30% de la población y van camino de ser más de la mitad. Obviamente el mundo moderno impone sus cánones, la comunidad y el espíritu colectivo están siendo destruidos para todos, y hace difícil ese sentido de pertenencia a una comunidad. Pero incluso con todas estas miserias, el católico está mucho más apegado a sus tradiciones y valores que el protestante. Baste decir que en los países nórdicos los ateos son ya el mayor grupo por encima de todas las creencias, mientras que eso es impensable en ningún país católico (ni siquiera en Francia). Llevamos mucha historia detrás.


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

*LA ÚNICA DIFERENCIA ENTRE LAS IGLESIAS CATÓLICAS ORIENTALES Y LA IGLESIA LATINA ES EL RITO (ROMANO EN NUESTRO CASO, ELLOS TIENEN SU PROPIO RITO PARTICULAR DE ACUERDO A SUS TRADICIONES). TODOS SOMOS HERMANOS DE FE Y CATÓLICOS MÁS ALLÁ DE ESO, FORMAMOS LA MISMA IGLESIA.*

Tú puedes oponerte a la abolición del celibato por tus razones, pero decir que es una herejía abolirlo en el bajo clero ES UNA HEREJÍA EN SÍ MISMA.


----------



## Cuncas (30 Sep 2019)

Aquí Bergoglio carteándose cordialmente con una izmierdosa ya fallecida de la asociación marxista "_Asociación Madres de Plaza de Mayo"_ que admitió haberse aliviado detrás del altar de la catedral metropolitana de Buenos Aires durante una protesta en 2008 y que nunca ha pedido perdón por ello.

Francis sends cordial Letter to Left-Wing Activist Hebe de Bonafini

Traducción del artículo

Ahora vendrán las ratas palanganeras de cloaca ha dejar su rastro de ambigüedad sobre todo esto pero da igual... a buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan.


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> A tu cloaca, rata.



¿Aparte del insulto (que demuestra la escasez de tus argumentos), qué tienes que decir sobre la práctica de las iglesias católicas orientales de ordenar curas casados y con hijos? ¿Vais a apostatar de una vez?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Sep 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> Pero qué ignorancia gastas. Precisamente a ésto me refería con que muchos creéis que la Iglesia está para confirmar vuestras filias y fobias.
> 
> 1º- Los sacerdotes deben ser fieles al Magisterio de la Iglesia y al catecismo. Todos. Y siguiendo el catecismo y el Magisterio de la Iglesia, el marxismo es incompatible, porque es MATERIALISTA.
> 
> ...



Hablas sobre el celibato pero no argumentas por que habria que quitarlo. El debate sobre el celibato se ha vuelto importante por la plaga de abusos sexuales en la Iglesia, aduciendo que el celibato es culpable de esta situacion. El Papa en esto vuelve a mentir con conocimiento de causa, ya que la causa no es el celibato sino la tolerancia con los homosexuales en el seno de la Iglesia.

El psiquiatra Richard Fitzgibbons cuestiona los resultados del estudio sobre los abusos sexuales en EE.UU

_El estudio reconoce que _*casi el 80 por ciento de las víctimas son menores varones sometidos a actos homosexuales* 

La critica al celibato es doblemente hereje; por una parte se ignora el verdadero problema para proteger a futuras victimas, el lobby gay dentro de la Iglesia; y por otro se esta animando indirectamente a la tolerancia con el matrimonio gay, ya que si la mayoria de los abusadores son maricones y la solucion es que se casen... De hecho Francisco pasara a la historia por ser el unico Papa que suprimio las penitencias a consumados pederastas previamente ordenadas por el Papa legitimo, Benedicto.

Respecto a los comunistas, otra de las tantas explicaciones improvisadas para disimular. Un Papa en su sano juicio no daria lugar a la legitimidad, ni siquiera minima, de los mayores asesinos de catolicos de toda la historia. La Guerra Civil Española fue por culpa precisamente de esa clase de crimenes. A no ser que el propio Papa sea comunista, algo cada vez mas creible. ¿Acaso no dijo que los pecados que causan injusticia economica son los mas graves? ¿No es eso un planteamiento materialista?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Toma el ejemplo de Jesucristo que trataba con publicanos y pecadores. VOSOTROS TOMAIS EJEMPLO DE SATANAS EL ACUSADOR:

APOCALIPSIS 12: 10 Entonces oí una gran voz en el cielo, que decía: Ahora ha venido la salvación, el poder, y el reino de nuestro Dios, y la autoridad de su Cristo; porque ha sido lanzado fuera el acusador de nuestros hermanos, el que los acusaba delante de nuestro Dios día y noche. 






Sapo Concho dijo:


> Aquí Bergoglio carteándose cordialmente con una izmierdosa ya fallecida de la asociación marxista "_Asociación Madres de Plaza de Mayo"_ que admitió haberse aliviado detrás del altar de la catedral metropolitana de Buenos Aires durante una protesta en 2008 y que nunca ha pedido perdón por ello.
> 
> Francis sends cordial Letter to Left-Wing Activist Hebe de Bonafini
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Hacer lo que puedas implica que no es posible hacer lo que no se puede y pedir lo que no puedas no implica que uno se convierta en santo de repente, salvo si te llamas Kairós.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

No os olvideis de esto HEREJES, toda vuestra letrajuntada e inquina no pueden mover de ella UNA SOLA COMA, NI UNA SOLA TILDE:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Por sus obras les conocereis; difama a espuertas @Kairós y no rectifica. 



BGA dijo:


> Hacer lo que puedas implica que no es posible hacer lo que no se puede y pedir lo que no puedas no implica que uno se convierta en santo de repente, salvo si te llamas Kairós.


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Toma el ejemplo de Jesucristo que trataba con publicanos y pecadores. VOSOTROS TOMAIS EJEMPLO DE SATANAS EL ACUSADOR:
> 
> APOCALIPSIS 12: 10 Entonces oí una gran voz en el cielo, que decía: Ahora ha venido la salvación, el poder, y el reino de nuestro Dios, y la autoridad de su Cristo; porque ha sido lanzado fuera el acusador de nuestros hermanos, el que los acusaba delante de nuestro Dios día y noche.



Sigues quedando en evidencia. Tu que nos acusas constantemente, que me has acusado de no ser catolico; hay una diferencia entre perdonar a un arrepentido y pasarse al bando de Satanas.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

Afirmas acaso que el celibato de los curas es un Dogma de la Iglesia Católica? De dónde te has caído tú?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Basandome en tus acusaciones de que el papa es ilegitimo, proabortista ect.... si tu dices que MATEO 16:18 es falso, que es la piedra angular de la Iglesia difamando con falsedades con el papa, NO ERES CATOLICO, ERES UN HERETICO PROTESTANTE



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Sigues quedando en evidencia. Tu que nos acusas constantemente, que me has acusado de no ser catolico; hay una diferencia entre perdonar a un arrepentido y pasarse al bando de Satanas.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

Por lo demás, de acuerdo cien por cien con Emperador, el celibato se ha mostrado como lo más conveniente durante muschos siglos y se ha de mantener a toda costa. Si hay casos excepcionales donde se pueda aplicar lo que ya se admite en algunas ramas católicas orientales ya es algo que no tengo ni idea.

@Emperador : dónde andabas tú metido hasta la fecha? un descubrimiento, un honor tenerte de compañía en este tipo de lances contra las infamias de estos cismóticos pro herejes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Dejad el tema del celibato, ahora mismo no está permitido salvo excepciones y eso es lo que hay que acatar. Dejar los futuribles y las conjeturas. LO UNICO QUE HAY QUE DEFENDER ES LA POSTURA ACTUAL DE LA IGLESIA!

Esto no es un debate de opiniones, esto es acatar y punto.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Afirmas acaso que el celibato de los curas es un Dogma de la Iglesia Católica? De dónde te has caído tú?


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Basandome en tus acusaciones de que el papa es ilegitimo, proabortista ect.... si tu dices que MATEO 16:18 es falso, que es la piedra angular de la Iglesia difamando con falsedades con el papa, NO ERES CATOLICO, ERES UN HERETICO PROTESTANTE



es evidente, igual ni él mismo es consciente, pero de facto actúa como tal.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No os olvideis de esto HEREJES, toda vuestra letrajuntada e inquina no pueden mover de ella UNA SOLA COMA, NI UNA SOLA TILDE:



Buscan un Papa que se pliegue a los intereses de los poderosos que les pagan a estos propagandistas sus servicios. Están criticando a Francisco porque se "ha vuelto ecologista" pero desprecian rotundamente toda la teología implícita de esta defensa de la casa común que incluye a millones de pobres expulsados de sus tierras por el bien de los negocios. Y luego lo vuelven a criticar cuando pide solidaridad con esas personas desarraigadas sea cual sea su cultura, raza o religión. Estos puritanos no ven personas hijas del mismo padre, solo carne marrón que les pone ante el espejo su egoísmo depredador... Adormecen su conciencia con grandes palabras y mucha ira pero si vieran a Cristo vestido pobremente no dudarían en sacarlo a patadas de la ciudad. Y si fueran capaces de reconocerlo pero estuviera acompañado de otros más pobres que Él, los espantarían igualmente pensando que con ello están ganando méritos para acceder el Cielo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Pueden juntar oceanos de tinta que de MATEO 16:18 no van a mover una triste consonante muda. Estan perdiendo el tiempo y poniendose en evidencia, del mismo modo que quien pretender derribar 1+1=2 solo demuestra su empecinamiento en servir al absurdo y a la mentira.



BGA dijo:


> Buscan un Papa que se pliegue a los intereses de los poderosos que les pagan a estos propagandistas sus servicios. Están criticando a Francisco porque se "ha vuelto ecologista" pero desprecian rotundamente toda la teología implícita de esta defensa de la casa común que incluye a millones de pobres expulsados de sus tierras por el bien de los negocios. Y luego lo vuelven a criticar cuando pide solidaridad con esas personas desarraigadas sea cual sea su cultura, raza o religión. Estos puritanos no ven personas hijas del mismo padre, solo carne marrón que les pone ante el espejo su egoísmo depredador... Adormecen su conciencia con grandes palabras y mucha ira pero si vieran a Cristo vestido pobremente no dudarían en sacarlo a patadas de la ciudad. Y si fueran capaces de reconocerlo pero estuviera acompañado de otros más pobres que Él, los espantarían igualmente pensando que con ello están ganando méritos para acceder el Cielo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Ángel caído - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

En el cristianismo, un ángel caído1 es un ángel que ha sido expulsado del cielo *por desobedecer* o rebelarse contra los mandatos de Dios. Estos fueron expulsados del cielo arrancándoles las alas. 

Profesión de fe y juramento de fidelidad al recibir un oficio que se ha de ejercer en nombre de la Iglesia - Vida Sacerdotal - Información para sacerdotes
*Yo, N., al asumir el oficio..., prometo mantenerme siempre en comunión con la Iglesia católica, tanto en lo que exprese de palabra como en mi manera de obrar.
Cumpliré con gran diligencia y fidelidad las obligaciones a las que estoy comprometido con la Iglesia tanto universal como particular, en la que he sido llamado a ejercer mi servicio, según lo establecido por el derecho.
En el ejercicio del ministerio que me ha sido confiado en nombre de la Iglesia, conservaré íntegro el depósito de la fe y lo transmitiré y explicaré fielmente; evitando, por tanto, cualquier doctrina que le sea contraria.
Seguiré y promoveré la disciplina común a toda la Iglesia, y observaré todas las leyes eclesiásticas, ante todo aquellas contenidas en el Código de derecho canónico.
Con obediencia cristiana acataré lo que enseñen los sagrados pastores, como doctores y maestros auténticos de la fe, y lo que establezcan como guías de la Iglesia y ayudaré fielmente a los obispos diocesanos para que la acción apostólica que he de ejercer en nombre y por mandato de la Iglesia, se realice siempre en comunión con ella.
Que así Dios me ayude y estos santos evangelios que toco con mis manos.*


Creo en Dios Padre todopoderoso, creador del cielo y de la tierra. Creo en Jesucristo, su único Hijo, nuestro Señor. Fue concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu Santo y nació de María la Virgen. Padeció bajo el poder de Poncio Pilato. Fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado. Descendió a los infiernos. Al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos. Subió a los cielos, y está sentado a la derecha de Dios Padre todopoderoso. Desde allí ha de venir a juzgar a vivos y muertos. *Creo en el Espíritu Santo, la santa Iglesia católica*, la comunión de los santos, el perdón de los pecados, la resurrección de la carne, y la vida eterna. Amén.[/b]


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Calla gusano.







Los qeu vais a desaparecer de esteriles soys los semisimios ateos


----------



## Willi Norte (30 Sep 2019)

Pero cállate, subnormal. ¿No ves que mientras posteen aquí solo se retroalimentan entre ellos y no hacen daño a nadie ni entorpecen otros hilos?


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Por lo demás, de acuerdo cien por cien con Emperador, el celibato se ha mostrado como lo más conveniente durante muschos siglos y se ha de mantener a toda costa. Si hay casos excepcionales donde se pueda aplicar lo que ya se admite en algunas ramas católicas orientales ya es algo que no tengo ni idea.
> 
> @Emperador : dónde andabas tú metido hasta la fecha? un descubrimiento, un honor tenerte de compañía en este tipo de lances contra las infamias de estos cismóticos pro herejes.



Jajajajaja gracias compañero. Llevo mucho tiempo en este foro, pero suelo frecuentar más otros temas (sobre todo Historia y política).

Nunca he sido de fe muy fervorosa (aunque haberla, la hay), pero llega un momento donde uno no puede permanecer callado ante tales ignominias totalmente infundadas (o lo que es mucho peor, fundadas sobre mentiras) contra un Papa, si quiere considerarse mínimamente católico. Es un ataque frontal, descarnado, diario. Y me huelo que hay muchos intereses demasiado oscuros detrás de estos ataques. Así que a uno no le queda más remedio que ponerse el uniforme y batallar con las tropas de la Iglesia de vez en cuando 

Además la altanería de muchos sedegarajistas (como muy acertadamente les ha denominado @El Ariki Mau ) es muchas veces, insoportable. Y porque uno debe defender lo que cree. Aquí seguimos.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Dense cuenta del reto descomunal que tiene que abordar la Iglesia en temas que la afectan como representante de Cristo en la tierra. Estos lobos travestidos tan preocupados por la "sana doctrina" se entregan a su libre interpretación en cuerpo y alma para acallar su indisimulado desprecio por la humanidad y por las propias palabras de Cristo en las que no pueden sentirse ni tan santos ni tan virtuosos que les impida dar lecciones morales a los demás.

Meteo 25.

"35. Porque tuve hambre y me disteis de comer, tuve sed y me disteis de beber, fui emigrante y me acogisteis, 
36. estuve desnudo y me vestisteis, enfermo y me visitasteis, preso y fuisteis a estar conmigo. 
37. Entonces los justos le responderán: Señor, ¿cuándo te vimos hambriento y te alimentamos, sediento y te dimos de beber? 
38. ¿Y cuándo te vimos emigrante y te acogimos, o desnudo y te vestimos? 
39. ¿Cuándo te vimos enfermo o en la cárcel y fuimos a verte? 
40. Y el rey les dirá: Os aseguro que cuando lo hicisteis con uno de estos mis hermanos más pequeños, conmigo lo hicisteis."
Mateo, 25 - Bíblia Católica Online

Leia mais em: https://www.bibliacatolica.com.br/es/la-santa-biblia/mateo/25/


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> Jajajajaja gracias compañero. Llevo mucho tiempo en este foro, pero suelo frecuentar más otros temas (sobre todo Historia y política).
> 
> Nunca he sido de fe muy fervorosa (aunque haberla, la hay), pero llega un momento donde uno no puede permanecer callado ante tales ignominias totalmente infundadas (o lo que es mucho peor, fundadas sobre mentiras) contra un Papa, si quiere considerarse mínimamente católico. Es un ataque frontal, descarnado, diario. Y me huelo que hay muchos intereses demasiado oscuros detrás de estos ataques. Así que a uno no le queda más remedio que ponerse el uniforme y batallar con las tropas de la Iglesia de vez en cuando
> 
> Además la altanería de muchos sedegarajistas (como muy acertadamente les ha denominado @El Ariki Mau ) es muchas veces, insoportable. Y porque uno debe defender lo que cree. Aquí seguimos.



lo del "sedegarajismo" ha sido un puntazo genial del Ariki 

PD: a ver, ya dije que yo no era un gran simpatizante de Francisco, pero ha sido a raíz de los ataques desproporcionados y salvajes... el que se me poso la mosca detrás de la oreja, así que gracias a estos mamonazos uno se ha dedicado a repasar las declaraciones en que basan sus escarnios y lo que me he encontrado me ha gustado... así que llegué a la conclusión de que hay mucha gente que se está oliendo que este papa será al "Silvocapitalismo" (esta es mía, copirrais pillau) lo que Juan Pablo II fue al "Silvomarxismo"... y claro hay mucho hipócrita que se está haciendo caquita en los pantalones que se asientan cómodamente sobre bases que no quieren sean tocadas, vamos, que les había venido bien que la causa de la Iglesia hubiese quedado solo en la operación anticomunista de "JP II"... esto es lo que realmente hay detrás del intento de derrocamiento fomentado desde las cloacas USanas.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

por cierto @Emperador , si como veo eres un interesado en Historia e Hispanidad, aquí se ha abierto un hilo que es oro molido, no dejes de echarle un ojo, orito pulverizado, nada menos que los fundamentos de la -para mi superioridad- jurídica hispánica sobre el sistema vigente:

La tradición jurídica de las Españas


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Como dijo nosequién "goza usted de una excelente mala salud". Por otra parte se me haría raro que los jóvenes terminaran su after awer en la misa dominical... ¿a usted no?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

le quedan un par de años y tal.... puedes dar toda la pena que quieras en estos hilos:
El ateo es el eslabón perdido entre el Hombre y el Mono
¿Si que surja vida es tan facil porqué no existe vida con ADN levógiro?
¿es decidible el problema del plegamiento de las biomoleculas?


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> le quedan un par de años y tal.... puedes dar toda la pena que quieras en estos hilos:
> El ateo es el eslabón perdido entre el Hombre y el Mono
> ¿Si que surja vida es tan facil porqué no existe vida con ADN levógiro?
> ¿es decidible el problema del plegamiento de las biomoleculas?



Me estoy imaginando por dónde van a salir con esas estadísticas de USA. No daré pistas y quedo prudentemente a la espera.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Como dijo nosequién "goza usted de una excelente mala salud". Por otra parte se me haría raro que los jóvenes terminaran su after awer en la misa dominical... ¿a usted no?



Otro como Niche que proclamó la muerte de Dios... Hoy el muerto es él.

O como cuando Voltaire en sus alardes de creerse derrumbador de la Iglesia recibió una peinada del Diablo, que le bajó los humos diciéndole que él llevaba mucho más tiempo que él intentándolo y de momento no había hallado forma.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Como dijo nosequién "goza usted de una excelente mala salud". Por otra parte se me haría raro que los jóvenes terminaran su after awer en la misa dominical... ¿a usted no?



como hemos aprendido en el foro bueno, sabemos que hay un sector "White and Anglocatholic" Bonvivants en los USA que están tan influídos por la protestantizante teoría de la prosperidad que no están nada contentos con la avalancha de "latin catholics" aún "probes" que se ha convertido en el grueso del Catolicismo en aquel país...

el colmo fue llegar un papa hispano, Hacer su visita a lugares emblemáticos donde hizo su discurso en español, con fuertes críticas al silvocapitalismo, a la xenofobia que sufren en buena parte los hispanos, etc...

están que trinan... se acerca el GRAN DÍA DE LA HISPANIDAD... y el gallinero hispanofóbico está cada vez más alterado, a uno y otro lado del oceano.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Otro como Niche que proclamó la muerte de Dios... Hoy el muerto es él.
> 
> O como cuando Voltaire en sus alardes de creerse derrumbador de la Iglesia recibió una peinada del Diablo, que le bajó los humos diciéndole que él llevaba mucho más tiempo que él intentándolo y de momento no había hallado forma.



Ha cambiado de táctica. Si no puede acabar con la Iglesia arrastrándola por la vía del vicio, lo hace ahora empujándola por la vía de la falsa virtud. O eres un relamido de laca y brillantina o crías un ecosistema en la maraña.... Estos puritanos que se creen tan hintelijentes...


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> como hemos aprendido en el foro bueno, sabemos que hay un sector "White and Anglocatholic" Bonvivants en los USA que están tan influídos por la protestantizante teoría de la prosperidad que no están nada contentos con la avalancha de "latin catholics" aún "probes" que se ha convertido en el grueso del Catolicismo en aquel país...
> 
> el colmo fue llegar un papa hispano, Hacer su visita a lugares emblemáticos donde hizo su discurso en español, con fuertes críticas al silvocapitalismo, a la xenofobia que sufren en buena parte los hispanos, etc...
> 
> están que trinan... se acerca el GRAN DÍA DE LA HISPANIDAD... y el gallinero hispanofógico está cada vez más alterado, a uno y otro lado del oceano.



Recuerdo en el otro hilo contra el paganismo que tanto espacio ocupó Kairós atacando al Papa Francisco. Nos llamó "hispanistas" como si fuera un insulto. Con eso te lo digo tó.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Ha cambiado de táctica. Si no puede acabar con la Iglesia arrastrándola por la vía del vicio, lo hace ahora empujándola por la vía de la falsa virtud. O eres un relamido de laca y brillantina o crías un ecosistema en la maraña.... Estos puritanos que se creen tan hintelijentes...



pura pose, el relamido este que se las da de puritano al final es peor pieza que nadie... a estas alturas va a venir ningún personaje de estos a dar lecciones de ese tipo, que vaya a darle la lata a los de Pensilvania y deje de contaminarnos con falso puritanismo.


----------



## Cuncas (30 Sep 2019)

Maricona masona palanganera empoderada dijo:


> ¿Aparte del insulto (que demuestra la escasez de tus argumentos), qué tienes que decir sobre la práctica de las iglesias católicas orientales de ordenar curas casados y con hijos? ¿Vais a apostatar de una vez?



Argumentos se los doy a personas razonables que leen lo que se expone y lo razonan. No a gentuza del forito gay de mierda que vienen aquí a trolear y a negar las evidencias que se han expuesto en decenas de páginas de este hilo y otros sin ofrecer ni un sólo razonamiento válido más que la ambigüedad aprendida del hereje Bergoglio. A la mierda de trols de ese antro gay y a su caniche marikiki hay que tratarla como se merece, como basura, como carroña de satanás.

Para todo aquel que quiera investigarlo que mire el "Código de los Cánones de las Iglesias Orientales" del Concilio Vaticano II (como no), yo me abstengo de debatir con ratas mariconas palanganeras y con taradas como la marikiki que defiende el aborto, la eutanasia y lo que haga falta porque tiene el código moral y la disciplina de una panchita protestonta a la que todo le vale.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Eso díselo a los que defienden la pederastia, el aborto y demás salvajadas en este hilo, que precísamente son los que defienden al papa hereje Bergoglio que tan chachi os parece a los progres.



yo digo que tú defiendes a los que defendemos al Papa Francisco.

Gracias, amigo.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ya te gustaría, puta rata maricona, deja de tirarme los tejos panchibernalda y céntrate en tu caniche marikiki que ese ya está a cuatro patas con cara de querer recibir.



este mensaje es una muestra más de cómo acierto cuando afirmo que defiendes a los que apoyamos al papa Francisco.

una vez más... gracias, amigo.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Es un falso dilema entre elegir sacerdotes "ya" casados para cubrir vacantes -¿le preocupa más la forma que el fondo?- que casar sacerdotes para cubrir esas vacantes. Además vuelve una y otra vez a mezclar las cosas: lo que ocurre en Alemania y sus cardenales "modernos" no tiene nada que ver con la Amazonía y la falta de sacerdotes. Todo le vale, señor puritano, incluso faltar a la verdad, señor riguroso....


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> No esperes una argumentación razonable de una enferma mental como la marikiki, esta mal de la cabeza y no se medica. No caigas en el error en el que yo caí de meterte en su cloaca. Es una enferma mental con la que no se puede debatir. Dirá que el blanco es negro y el negro es blanco. No tiene capacidad de hablar con personas racionales. Es un consejo que te doy.



Ariki cuando se focaliza en un tema es una apisonadora argumental implacable, es mejor no ponerse en medio porque pasa a cualquiera por encima.

Algo verdaderamente espectacular, no es culpa tuya que eres un tipo inteligente, simplemente el tipo es imbatible. Un vizcaíno recio y recto.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Te recomiendo que dejes de beber agua de los retretes y comer excrementos de las bacenillas por placer sexual, no quiero ni imaginarme la de amebas comecerebros que debes de meterte en el organismo haciendo eso en el orinal tercermundista donde ofreces tus servicios de chapero.



has visto las nuevas entradas en COES? se está poniendo muy interesante el foro, de verdad.


----------



## Emperador (30 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> por cierto @Emperador , si como veo eres un interesado en Historia e Hispanidad, aquí se ha abierto un hilo que es oro molido, no dejes de echarle un ojo, orito pulverizado, nada menos que los fundamentos de la -mara mi superioridad- jurídica hispánica sobre el sistema vigente:
> 
> La tradición jurídica de las Españas



Muy muy interesante, lo voy a poner en marcadores para leerlo también con más calma.

Como dice @BGA, recordad que la Iglesia es una institución con 2000 años de historia, que ha aguantado todos los vaivenes habidos y por haber. A veces es difícil navegar entre las aguas del mundo, es complicado transmitir un mensaje adecuado, pero el esfuerzo siempre merece la pena. Hoy los enemigos de la Iglesia de antaño están muertos, y la Iglesia viva.


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> Muy muy interesante, lo voy a poner en marcadores para leerlo también con más calma.
> 
> Como dice @BGA, recordad que la Iglesia es una institución con 2000 años de historia, que ha aguantado todos los vaivenes habidos y por haber. A veces es difícil navegar entre las aguas del mundo, es complicado transmitir un mensaje adecuado, pero el esfuerzo siempre merece la pena. Hoy los enemigos de la Iglesia de antaño están muertos, y la Iglesia viva.



Se nota el tufo idealista gemánico en su espectro tanto progre como rigorista. A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando no forma parte de su cultura. Y si el pecado es mucho, en vez de reconocer la inmensa debilidad humana, se cambia el código para hacernos perfectos ante Dios a pesar de los pecados. Y si operamos en el mundo, somos sus cómplices. Y si se nos invita a dar ejemplo antes que ofrecer la opción a quienes nos miran de que se pregunten qué espíritu extraño opera a través nuestro, es porque hemos renunciado a la Palabra.

Del mismo modo que hay hispanos e hispanistas, cristianos y cristianistas, existen ahora como nunca los catolicistas que se hacen pasar por católicos.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> Muy muy interesante, lo voy a poner en marcadores para leerlo también con más calma.
> 
> Como dice @BGA, recordad que la Iglesia es una institución con 2000 años de historia, que ha aguantado todos los vaivenes habidos y por haber. A veces es difícil navegar entre las aguas del mundo, es complicado transmitir un mensaje adecuado, pero el esfuerzo siempre merece la pena. Hoy los enemigos de la Iglesia de antaño están muertos, y la Iglesia viva.



A mí me ha dejado impresionado por la sencillez de la explicación, pero sobre todo por la potencia que tiene para interpretar ese hecho tan claro de que siempre vamos un poco a remolque de otros países "punteros", claro.... "punteros" en una línea, dirección que no es "la nuestra".

BGA y yo comentábamos la jugada haciendo una burda comparación con el famoso estilo tiqui-taca que adoptó la selección nacional. Sea o no sea originaria de España -yo creo que sí, y me atrevería a asegurar que su semillero está en los sistemas de entrenamiento de las secciones juveniles del Racing- lo cierto es que se adecuaba perfectamente a nuestra "indiosingracia" a la hora de abordar entrenamientos, acciones en equipo, etc.

Pues a otra escala, me temo que ese escrito nos puede proporcionar muchas claves. Hace falta establecer definitivamente un puente entre nuestros eruditos, historiadores, juristas, etc, y nuestros "movimientos políticos".

El Hispanismo no consistiría en andar dando la paliza solo con cosas del pasado, luchar contra le Leyenda Negra, etc, sino retomar el pulso vital y las ideas generadoras... de eficacia probada... vaya que si probada!!!... para tomar el control del presente y construir un buen futuro... desde luego, dentro de los márgenes que nos limitan como personas en cualquier intento de diseño, solo realmente al alcance del Padre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Cual es la fuente de que el James Martin de marras da via libre para que trastornados como @Sapo Concho den rienda suelta a lo que les prescriba su infecta imaginación homoerotica 24/7? no aparece en el articulo.

No sera otra vez como ese obispo suizo que queria casar homosexuales y resulta que estaba en contra? LA FUENTE!

P. James Martin: "los católicos LGBT no están obligados a practicar la castidad"

LA FUENTE!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Aver ESTO ES LO QUE DICE EL JAMES DE MARRAS

El jesuita James Martin sostiene que los católicos LGBT no están obligados a practicar la castidad - Periodista Digital

«Se supone que el celibato es un don, o algo que escoges», ha reflexionado el sacerdote. Pero «en términos del Catecismo, es una obligación, y los LGBT la consideran una imposición».

CRISTALINO, PARA EL CATECISMO ES UNA OBLIGACIÓN

SI ALGO SE SOBREENTIENDE DE LO QUE DICE ES QUE DADO QUE AMORIS LETICIA ES NUEVO Y NO ESTA "DIFUNDIDO", DEBEN DE APLICAR AQUELLO QUE YA ES PARTE DEL CATECISMO CONOCIDO DE LA IGLESIA, ES DECIR LO CLASICO. NO DICE QUE TODO VALE, PUES DICE QUE EL CELIBATO ES UNA OBLIGACION DEL CATECISMO. COSA QUE ES EVIDENTE DADO QUE LOS LGTB NO SE PUEDEN CASAR Y TODA RELACION FUERA DEL MATRIMONIO ES FORNICACION, PECADO.

I COMO SACERDOTE ESTA OBLIGADO A APLICAR EL CATECISMO DE LA IGLESIA.

Las difamaciones de siempre.


----------



## Cuncas (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Cual es la fuente de que el James Martin de marras da via libre para que trastornados como @Sapo Concho den rienda suelta a lo que les prescriba su infecta imaginación homoerotica 24/7? no aparece en el articulo.
> 
> No sera otra vez como ese obispo suizo que queria casar homosexuales y resulta que estaba en contra? LA FUENTE!
> 
> ...



Si la que defiende la homosexualidad dentro de las iglesias eres tú marikiki, ¿o ya no te acuerdas? Sé que con tu podrido y abyecto cerebro ya ni te acuerdas de todas las barbaridades que has defendido, eutanasia, aborto, ahora sacerdotes casados, después mujeres sacerdotisas casadas pornostar como los protestontos... sólo te falta la zoofilia y un par de cosas más. Vendrán, estoy seguro. Bergoglio se parte el culo haciendo que tarados como tú se empozoñen en una cloaca defendiendo todas sus herejías.

El jesuita James Martin sostiene que los católicos LGBT no están obligados a practicar la castidad - Periodista Digital

Ahora estás defendiendo esto... el otro día defendías representaciones homosexuales de Jesucristo marcando paquete... Si es que vosotros cuatro: marikiki, panchibernalda la palanganera, la emperatriz maricona empoderada y la cornuda bga defendéis lo que es os echen delante porque no tenéis criterio. Los argumentos de peso... ya para otra si tal... Sois cubos de mierda con patas.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aver ESTO ES LO QUE DICE EL JAMES DE MARRAS
> 
> El jesuita James Martin sostiene que los católicos LGBT no están obligados a practicar la castidad - Periodista Digital
> 
> ...




Es que es una detrás de otra. Cada difamación se desmonta rascando un poco, tres golpes de ratón... y matemático.

La táctica de esta gente manipuladora es precisamente ayudarse en dos cuestiones:

- la superficialidad de la actividad internetera de más del 90% del personal, que no se esforzará en comprobar.
- que proporcionando el caramelo como coartada a quien "prefiere" creer lo que le ponen, de modo que justifica así hipócritamente su alejamiento de la Iglesia POR EXCLUSIVA DECISIÓN PROPIA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

El jesuita James Martin sostiene que los católicos LGBT no están obligados a practicar la castidad - Periodista Digital

«Se supone que el celibato es un don, o algo que escoges», ha reflexionado el sacerdote. Pero «*en términos del Catecismo, es una obligación*, y los LGBT la consideran una imposición».

Meridiano


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Aqui el unico que defiende la homosexualidad eres tu que la practicas prolifica en su vertiente homoerotizante. Cerebro letrina.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Si la que defiende la homosexualidad dentro de las iglesias eres tú marikiki, ¿o ya no te acuerdas? Sé que con tu podrido y abyecto cerebro ya ni te acuerdas de todas las barbaridades que has defendido, eutanasia, aborto, ahora sacerdotes casados, después mujeres sacerdotisas casadas pornostar como los protestontos... sólo te falta la zoofilia y un par de cosas más. Vendrán, estoy seguro. Bergoglio se parte el culo haciendo que tarados como tú se empozoñen en una cloaca defendiendo todas sus herejías.
> 
> El jesuita James Martin sostiene que los católicos LGBT no están obligados a practicar la castidad - Periodista Digital
> 
> Ahora estás defendiendo esto... el otro día defendías representaciones homosexuales de Jesucristo marcando paquete... Si es que vosotros cuatro: marikiki, panchibernalda la palanganera, la emperatriz maricona empoderada y la cornuda bga defendéis lo que es os echen delante porque no tenéis criterio. Los argumentos de peso... ya para otra si tal... Sois cubos de mierda con patas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Se retractara alguien de haber difamado contra el James de marras que solo quiere tender puentes con los pecadores homosexuales como sapo pocho cuando ha dicho de forma EXPLICITA sobre el celibato que *«Se supone que el celibato es un don, o algo que escoges», pero en términos del Catecismo, es una obligación*? Esperen sentados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

En efecto, lo que se sobreentiende de toda esa disertacion cuando ha dicho explicitamente que el celibato es obligatorio por la doctrina de la Iglesia, no es que los homos pueden hacer lo que quieran y no pasa nada, sino que se aplicarian preceptos que ya estan asentados, como que el celibato sea homo o hetero, es obligatorio.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Es que es una detrás de otra. Cada difamación se desmonta rascando un poco, tres golpes de ratón... y matemático.
> 
> La táctica de esta gente manipuladora es precisamente ayudarse en dos cuestiones:
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

ESTA DICIENDO CUAL ES LA DOCTRINA DE LA IGLESIA!

«Se supone que el celibato es un don, o algo que escoges», ha reflexionado el sacerdote. Pero «*en términos del Catecismo, es una obligación*, y los LGBT la consideran una imposición».

NO LA ESTA REVOCANDO PARA QUE LOS MARILOLAS PODAIS HOMOEROTIZAR AMBIENTES A DESTAJO SIN QUE PASE NADA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

No puede derogar ninguna doctrina dado que se basa en la doctrina para montarse sus historias, y sobre esa doctrina admite que 

«Se supone que el celibato es un don, o algo que escoges», ha reflexionado el sacerdote. Pero «*en términos del Catecismo, es una obligación*, y los LGBT la consideran una imposición».

Otra difamación desmontada,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

No puede derogar ninguna doctrina dado que se basa en la doctrina para montarse sus historias, y sobre esa doctrina admite que 

«Se supone que el celibato es un don, o algo que escoges», ha reflexionado el sacerdote. Pero «*en términos del Catecismo, es una obligación*, y los LGBT la consideran una imposición».

Otra difamación desmontada,


----------



## anonimo123 (30 Sep 2019)

Déjalo ya @El Ariki Mau que te va a dar un infarto.

Reza 3 avemarías y 2 padresnuestros, Dios se encarga de todo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

AQUI LA DIFAMACION DE DESINFOCATOLICA

P. James Martin:

P. James Martin: "los católicos LGBT no están obligados a practicar la castidad"

Y AQUI LO QUE DICE EXPLICITAMENTE:

El jesuita James Martin sostiene que los católicos LGBT no están obligados a practicar la castidad - Periodista Digital

«Se supone que el celibato es un don, o algo que escoges», ha reflexionado el sacerdote. Pero «*en términos del Catecismo, es una obligación*, y los LGBT la consideran una imposición».


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

EN TERMINOS DE CATECISMO ES UNA OBLIGACION! lo que se supone o deja de suponer importa apice, es la doctrina la que MANDA y el JAMES DE MARRAS RECONOCE CUAL ES LA DOCTRINA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

DONDE ESTA LA VIA LIBRE DOCTRINAL PARA QUE EL SAPO NEFE A DESTAJO? JAMES DE MARRAS DICE QUE DOCTRINALMENTE NO PUEDE!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

«Se supone que el celibato es un don, o algo que escoges», ha reflexionado el sacerdote. Pero «*en términos del Catecismo, es una obligación*, y los LGBT la consideran una imposición».

Profesión de fe y juramento de fidelidad al recibir un oficio que se ha de ejercer en nombre de la Iglesia - Vida Sacerdotal - Información para sacerdotes
*Yo, N., al asumir el oficio..., prometo mantenerme siempre en comunión con la Iglesia católica, tanto en lo que exprese de palabra como en mi manera de obrar.
Cumpliré con gran diligencia y fidelidad las obligaciones a las que estoy comprometido con la Iglesia tanto universal como particular, en la que he sido llamado a ejercer mi servicio, según lo establecido por el derecho.
En el ejercicio del ministerio que me ha sido confiado en nombre de la Iglesia, conservaré íntegro el depósito de la fe y lo transmitiré y explicaré fielmente; evitando, por tanto, cualquier doctrina que le sea contraria.
Seguiré y promoveré la disciplina común a toda la Iglesia, y observaré todas las leyes eclesiásticas, ante todo aquellas contenidas en el Código de derecho canónico.
Con obediencia cristiana acataré lo que enseñen los sagrados pastores, como doctores y maestros auténticos de la fe, y lo que establezcan como guías de la Iglesia y ayudaré fielmente a los obispos diocesanos para que la acción apostólica que he de ejercer en nombre y por mandato de la Iglesia, se realice siempre en comunión con ella.
Que así Dios me ayude y estos santos evangelios que toco con mis manos.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

SObre el celibato JAMES de Marras «*en términos del Catecismo, es una obligación*, 

RIDICULOS!


----------



## Mineroblanco (30 Sep 2019)

Pero si hay un porcentaje alto de curas gays es porque muchos heteros no quieren ser curas, porque los curas tienen prohibido casarse y tener novia. Decir que no existe una relación entre el celibato y que muchos curas son gays es mentira.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Aver, el James de marras se ha tomado la empresa de llevarles el evangelio a los LGTB, con lo que es normal que salsee con ellos para ganarse su cercania y confianza. pero en cuanto a la doctrina deja claro el asunto del celibato:

«*en términos del Catecismo, es una obligación*,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Que se sepa los gays son menos "celibes" que los heteros por promiscuidad, asi que la promesa de celibe va mas en contra del gay que del hetero.



Mineroblanco dijo:


> Pero si hay un porcentaje alto de curas gays es porque muchos heteros no quieren ser curas, porque los curas tienen prohibido casarse y tener novia. Decir que no existe una relación entre el celibato y que muchos curas son gays es mentira.


----------



## Cuncas (30 Sep 2019)

Marikiki dijo:


> ...



A ver Marikiki defiende esto. Tengo curiosidad por ver qué malabarismo te sacas de la manga...

El Papa Francisco pide la inmediata puesta en libertad de Markiki y Bernalda. "Todos merecemos que nos perdonen."


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Letrina subhumana difamante, el dia que tu madre se quedo con la droga de los narcos se firmo tu necrosis cerebral congenito. Esa noticia es más falsa que tu certificado de nacimiento.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> A ver Marikiki defiende esto. Tengo curiosidad por ver qué malabarismo te sacas de la manga...
> 
> El Papa Francisco pide la inmediata puesta en liberta de Ana Julia Quezada. "Todos merecemos que nos perdonden."
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

otro subser entre la piara sedegarajista con necrosis cerebral, ninguna novedad

*(el celibato) …en términos del Catecismo, es una obligación*,


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Pero si hay un porcentaje alto de curas gays es porque muchos heteros no quieren ser curas, porque los curas tienen prohibido casarse y tener novia. Decir que no existe una relación entre el celibato y que muchos curas son gays es mentira.



los curas de tendencias homosexuales también tienen prohibido casarse y tener "novio".

dónde rayos imaginas que está la lógica en tu argumentación?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

aver letrina subhumanoide, sapo el homoerotizar irredento, RETRACTATE AHORA MISMO DE ESA NOTICIA FALSA VIL ESCORIA DE SATANAS


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Maldita letrina subhumana, lo dices abiertamente sin el menor pudor, infecto vil perro del demonio



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Me lo llego a currar un poco más y picas..


----------



## Cuncas (30 Sep 2019)

Es que no hay manera, mañana Bergoglio defiende la zoofilia y los verás defender la zoofilia, son cabezas huecas sin criterio. Bergoglio se rie de ellos. Otra cosa es la gente humilde y trabajadora que no se para a pensar, ni tiene las herramientas para discernir las tremendas herejías que defeca este antipapa. El daño que está haciendo Bergoglio a la Iglesia no tiene medida... y lo sabe.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Haceros ya una idea de que esta gentuza son perros del satanas, inventandose aqui noticias de que el Papa pide la liberacion de la asesina del pequeño Gabriel y si cuela cuela en un asunto tan serio. PSICOPATAS.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

LEtrina subhumana que te hemos pillado aqui inventandote una noticia sobre la asesina del niño gabriel, YA PAGARAS YA



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Es que no hay manera, mañana Bergoglio defiende la zoofilia y los verás defender la zoofilia, son cabezas huecas sin criterio. Bergoglio se rie de ellos. Otra cosa es la gente humilde y trabajadora que no se para a pensar, ni tiene las herramientas para discernir las tremendas herejías que defeca este antipapa. El daño que está haciendo Bergoglio a la Iglesia no tiene medida... y lo sabe.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Maldita letrina subhumana, lo dices abiertamente sin el menor pudor, infecto vil perro del demonio



piensa que así te permite hacer pleno en cada uno de los desmontajes que le has hecho a los infundios que los medios están propagando contra el Papa.

hasta ahora en el foro no existía apenas contestación, simplemente se soltaba basura y ahí quedaba.

este hilo ha servido para comprobar cómo una por una, las falsas acusaciones y difamaciones SON FÁCILMENTE NEUTRALIZABLES.

esto es de un gran valor.

Gracias, Ariki.
(gracias Sapo Concho por ponerlo en bandeja )


----------



## Cuncas (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> LEtrina subhumana que te hemos pillado aqui inventandote una noticia sobre la asesina del niño gabriel, YA PAGARAS YA



Ya te volví loca marikiki  Revuélcate en el azufre marikiki, por mi puedes hundirte en tu cloaca hasta el fondo. Ya me di cuenta de que con gentuza como vosotros no se puede hacer nada. Mi error fue ponerme a tu nivel, pero no lo volverás a ver.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Cinico psicopata con necrosis cerebral, inventandote noticias falsas para difamar.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ya te volví loca marikiki  Revuélcate en el azufre marikiki, por mi puedes hundirte en tu cloaca hasta el fondo. Ya me di cuenta de que con gentuza como vosotros no se puede hacer nada. Mi error fue ponerme a tu nivel, pero no lo volverás a ver.


----------



## Hannibaal (30 Sep 2019)

Me gustaría ver las declaraciones originales en inglés de ese "cura" jesuita, porque igual en el enlace solo han puesto lo que les ha dado la gana y me temo que podrían ser aún mas graves (no lo olvidemos, Religióndigital es un medio masónico al servicio de la destrucción de la Iglesia). 

Pero bueno, tan inquietante o mas me parece el enlace a otra noticia en el mismo medio con otras declaraciones de este "cura" jesuita:

_«Simplemente no hay ningún grupo tan marginado en la Iglesia católica como las personas LGBT. A veces, *se les ha tratado como leprosos*«, ha lamentado el jesuita. Y eso que «simplemente ser LGBT no es ningún pecado, de acuerdo con la doctrina católica. Eso es un malentendido común». Aunque el catecismo use un lenguaje destructivo, a ojos del padre, para describir los sentimientos de una persona gay -el de «intrínsecamente desordenado»- que necesita ser puesto a punto. 

«Decir que una de las partes más profundas de una persona -la parte que da y recibe amor- está desordenado *es innecesariamente dañino»*, deplora el padre Martin, quien sugiere, por su parte, que se cambie a algo como *«ordenado diferentemente»*. _

Fuente:


Spoiler: "Ser LGTB no es ningún pecado".



James Martin sj: "Ser LGBT no es ningún pecado" - Periodista Digital



Aquí no hay lugar para la interpretación, este falso cura ha dejado muy claro que el sexto y el noveno mandamientos son opinables y que no hay pecado en la fornicación, en la lujuria y en ir contra el orden natural, evidentemente no va a pedir castidad para los homosexuales, eso sería absurdo ya que la relación homosexual es infecunda, es una relación que solo se explica por el puro placer carnal, así que dejemonos de eufeminismos. Este cura es un sinvergüenza, le deberían dar una advertencia y si persiste en confundir a sus fieles que los excomulguen; pero poco se puede esperar sabiendo lo que dice el mismo Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

«Se supone que el celibato es un don, o algo que escoges», ha reflexionado el sacerdote. Pero «*en términos del Catecismo, es una obligación*, y los LGBT la consideran una imposición».



Hannibaal dijo:


> Me gustaría ver las declaraciones originales en inglés de ese "cura" jesuita, porque igual en el enlace solo han puesto lo que les ha dado la gana y me temo que podrían ser aún mas graves (no lo olvidemos, Religióndigital es un medio masónico al servicio de la destrucción de la Iglesia).
> 
> Pero bueno, tan inquietante o mas me parece el enlace a otra noticia en el mismo medio con otras declaraciones de este "cura" jesuita:
> 
> ...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Sep 2019)

"Papólatras" me gusta el término, creo que se ajusta bastante bien a la realidad.

Quien no quiera ver que la iglesia está lentamente siendo desplazada hacia posturas tibias, ambiguas o ambivalentes y añadiendo confusión a muchos temas para evitar pronunciarse de forma contundente sobre ellos es que nos toma por imbéciles.
Así en esa zona gris, todo está permitido o al menos se hace cierta vista gorda y se evita entrar en conflicto directo con la ideología dominante. En suma una iglesia, cobarde, claudicante, de perfil bajo y que renuncia realmente a su supuesta autoridad para confundirse con la masa y plegarse a poderes ajenos. La realidad es que recuerdan cada vez más al PP.

Es llamativo como foreros que por un lado critican ciertas tendencias políticas por ser demasiado tibias, al mismo tiempo pierden el culo si se trata de defender dicha tibieza cuando procede en cambio de ambientes eclesiásticos. Y lo que es más cómico, se empeñan una y otra vez en demostrarnos que la actual tibieza o ambigüedad es fruto de nuestra imaginación y peores intenciones. Vamos que no tenemos ojos en la cara, somos tontos de remate y si el cielo resulta rojo porque lo dicen ellos, tenemos que tragar con lo que hay y amén.

Pues nada seguid por ese camino que os auguro un éxito y un futuro a prueba de bombas. Aunque yo me pensaría al menos porque este Papa y los que le rodean suelen recibir muchas veces tan buenas críticas e incluso cierto apoyo desde aquellos lugares donde habitan los que siempre han sido sus más enconados enemigos. Pero bueno supongo que esto también será otra invención nuestra y los elogios a Francisco desde ciertos sectores políticos y sociales por intentar "modernizar" la iglesia son meras ensoñaciones y obra del diablo como no.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> "Papólatras" me gusta el término, creo que se ajusta bastante bien a la realidad.
> 
> Quien no quiera ver que la iglesia está lentamente siendo desplazada hacia posturas tibias, ambiguas o ambivalentes y añadiendo confusión a muchos temas para evitar pronunciarse de forma contundente sobre ellos es que nos toma por imbéciles.
> Así en esa zona gris, todo está permitido o al menos se hace cierta vista gorda y se evita entrar en conflicto directo con la ideología dominante. En suma una iglesia, cobarde, claudicante, de perfil bajo y que renuncia realmente a su supuesta autoridad para confundirse con la masa y plegarse a poderes ajenos. La realidad es que recuerdan cada vez más al PP.
> ...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



¿Estás insinuando que si critico al papa apoyo a los protestantes?

Pues te hago una pregunta de tipo lógico elemental.

¿Si el papa apoyase a los protestantes yo criticando al papa apoyaría a su vez o rechazaría a los protestantes?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Letrina subhumana no tienes credibilidad ninguna difamando contra alguien con noticias que te inventas, es muy parecido a lo que hacen el Infocatolica.

El resto ya os podeis ahcer una idea que clase de infecta basura inmoral, perros inmundos que son estos se que se dedican a acusar a la Iglesia Infalible









Sapo Concho dijo:


> Hombre hasta marikiki pudo verlo (ante mi sorpresa)... el resto de publicaciones están ampliamente contrastadas y aún así os dan igual. Si os estáis comiendo un plato de mierda mientras Bergoglio os dice que son flores estáis demostrando que os tragáis lo que sea. Os dan igual la cantidad de artículos que se hayan puesto. Si no lo vistéis hasta ahora no lo veréis. Y si crees que con tu truco infantil panchitoide vas a conseguir algo, allá tú. Deberías irte al chat de RT, tu nivel es acorde al que se maneja allí, sueltan las mismas respuestas dignas de criós de 10 años que tú sueltas... Por cierto, Vanuchy, haber cuando linkeas tú un artículo que hasta ahora no has linkeado nada ni has contrargumentado nada con sentido en ceintos de mensajes, será que no te da la mollerita esa para más...


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

Mientras no esté claro que la homosexualidad sea o no una preferencia personal y libre en todos los casos, la prudencia y la caridad cristiana impone un tratamiento justo. Al menos los fariseos se cuidaron de tirar la piedra conscientes de que no estaban libres de pecado. Los modernos fariseos han superado con creces esas "tonterías".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Si tu afirmas que el hades prevalece en el Papa, eres un HEREJE









luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Estás insinuando que si critico al papa apoyo a los protestantes?
> 
> Pues te hago una pregunta de tipo lógico elemental.
> 
> ¿Si el papa apoyase a los protestantes yo criticando al papa apoyaría a su vez o rechazaría a los protestantes?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Letrina subhumana, a buenas horas se le ocurrio a tu madre drogarse en tu embarazo, ahora no tendrias el cerebro necrotizado incapaz de introspeccion moral. Por eso difamas y no pasa nada escombro.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Que sí , que sí mariiki... paciencia y medicación...


----------



## BGA (30 Sep 2019)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Estás insinuando que si critico al papa apoyo a los protestantes?
> 
> Pues te hago una pregunta de tipo lógico elemental.
> 
> ¿Si el papa apoyase a los protestantes yo criticando al papa apoyaría a su vez o rechazaría a los protestantes?



¿En qué términos esos apoyos?. Me adelanto en todo caso. Si el Papa apoyara a los protestantes "en general" estaría reconociendo que no es la cabeza de la Iglesia Católica. No haría falta ni que moviera usted un dedo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Sapo letrina humana, boca de excremento, disfruta de esa necrosis cerebral!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Escombro infecto sin moral, cazado difamando al Papa con noticias que se inventa.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Jajajaja seguro que estás cobrando paga de minusvalía... como no te mediques la vas a perder... animalico.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Mientras no esté claro que la homosexualidad sea o no una preferencia personal y libre en todos los casos, la prudencia y la caridad cristiana impone un tratamiento justo. Al menos los fariseos se cuidaron de tirar la piedra conscientes de que no estaban libres de pecado. Los modernos fariseos han superado con creces esas "tonterías".



Vaya ahora ya no sabemos si la homosexualidad es una u otra cosa. Pues yo tenía entendido que tras siglos y siglos de ser calificada como contra natura por la iglesia y de "pecado nefando" yendo un poco más allá, alguna claridad existía al respecto.

Pues ahora resulta que no, que dicha claridad se difumina y que hemos estado equivocados durante siglos.

Pero claro los que intentamos manipular, mentir y vemos fantasmas somos nosotros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Es lo esperable, escombros infectos atacando a la Iglesia, lo sorprendente seria lo contrario.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

quién ha dicho tal cosa?

la homosexualidad sigue siendo rechazada por la Iglesia Católica, hoy como ayer.





luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Vaya ahora ya no sabemos si la homosexualidad es una u otra cosa. Pues yo tenía entendido que tras siglos y siglos de ser calificada como contra natura por la iglesia y de "pecado nefando" yendo un poco más allá, alguna claridad existía al respecto.
> 
> *Pues ahora resulta que no, que dicha claridad se difumina y que hemos estado equivocados durante siglos*.
> 
> Pero claro los que intentamos manipular, mentir y vemos fantasmas somos nosotros.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Sep 2019)

BGA dijo:


> ¿En qué términos esos apoyos?. Me adelanto en todo caso. Si el Papa apoyara a los protestantes "en general" estaría reconociendo que no es la cabeza de la Iglesia Católica. No haría falta ni que moviera usted un dedo.



No necesito que los apoye, sino simplemente que usted admita que el Papa simplemente pueda estar algo más que equivocado.

Y ahora pasamos a la segunda fase.

¿Realmente nos estamos inventando la ambigüedad, tibieza y claudicación encubierta de la iglesia en muchos temas actualmente?

Porque si su respuesta es afirmativa, que quiere que le diga, simplemente me limitaré a solicitar una paguita por minusvalía, admitiré que soy rematadamente imbécil y negaré lo que ven mis ojos u oyen mis oídos. 
No creo que haya mucho que discutir cuando usted dice que el cielo es rojo y yo tengo que admitir que en caso contrario estaré equivocado y que todo nace de una percepción totalmente subjetiva y particular por mi parte.

En estos términos es superfluo discutir. Ya que todo lo que pueda decir sencillamente es superfluo, ya que no puedo fiarme de mi cerebro o de mis sentidos más básicos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No necesito que los apoye, sino simplemente que usted admita que el Papa simplemente pueda estar algo más que equivocado.
> 
> Y ahora pasamos a la segunda fase.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibaal (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es lo esperable, escombros infectos atacando a la Iglesia, lo sorprendente seria lo contrario.



A la Iglesia la atacan los marxistas infiltrados, los que defienden ese ecumenismo judaizante y masónico, los populistas del alto clero y los comemierda como tu tan fanatizados y alejados de la realidad que han perdido cualquier capacidad de pensamiento crítico.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> quién ha dicho tal cosa?
> 
> la homosexualidad sigue siendo rechazada por la Iglesia Católica, hoy como ayer.



Hombre después de todo este hilo, que comienza en parte por las declaraciones de un obispo suizo que si bien son interpretables y discutibles, al menos son claras en una cosa, que la iglesia podría bendecir la convivencia o el amor entre dos homosexuales. Cuidado, que no hablo de matrimonio sí o no, simplemente de pura convivencia o de una forma de interpretar la realidad o las relaciones humanas.

Si usted cree que el mensaje del obispo mencionado era un contundente alegato contra la homosexualidad, pues nada, para que vamos a seguir hablando, si lo que yo veo como algo más que evidente usted lo contempla justo al revés.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

que se note tu condicion de subser inventandote noticias donde el papa pedia la liberacion de la asesina del niño gabriel



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 161035


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

lo atacais sedegarajistas como tu que negais MATEO 16:18 LO NIEGAS SI O NO?



Hannibaal dijo:


> A la Iglesia la atacan los marxistas infiltrados, los que defienden ese ecumenismo judaizante y masónico, los populistas del alto clero y los comemierda como tu tan fanatizados y alejados de la realidad que han perdido cualquier capacidad de pensamiento crítico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Dice explicitamente el obispo de marras que la iglesia no casa homosexuales, y los difamadores dicen que el obispo esta deseando casarlos. EXISTE UNA CAMPAA DE INFILTRACION Y DIFAMACION PARA CAUSAR LA DESAFECCION



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Hombre después de todo este hilo, que comienza en parte por las declaraciones de un obispo suizo que si bien son interpretables y discutibles, al menos son claras en una cosa, que la iglesia podría bendecir la convivencia o el amor entre dos homosexuales. Cuidado, que no hablo de matrimonio sí o no, simplemente de pura convivencia o de una forma de interpretar la realidad o las relaciones humanas.
> 
> Si usted cree que el mensaje del obispo mencionado era un contundente alegato contra la homosexualidad, pues nada, para que vamos a seguir hablando, si lo que yo veo como algo más que evidente usted lo contempla justo al revés.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Dar una de cal y otra de arena, para contentar a todos, todas o todes, lo sabemos hacer todo. Espero que me excuse la licencia algo chistosa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Todo lo que se dice es DOCTRINA DE LA IGLESIA COMO HEMOS IDO DESGRANANDO EN ESTE HILO, vosotros solo difamais gratuitamente:





«Se supone que el celibato es un don, o algo que escoges», ha reflexionado el sacerdote. Pero «* en términos del Catecismo, es una obligación*, y los LGBT la consideran una imposición».



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Dar una de cal y otra de arena, para contentar a todos, todas o todes, lo sabemos hacer todo. Espero que me excuse la licencia algo chistosa.


----------



## Hannibaal (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo atacais sedegarajistas como tu que negais MATEO 16:18 LO NIEGAS SI O NO?



Llevas 100 páginas repitiendo lo mismo ¿no te da ni vergüenza?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Verguenza la que das tu que en 100 paginas y aun sigues negando una evidencia como MATEO 16:18



Hannibaal dijo:


> Llevas 100 páginas repitiendo lo mismo ¿no te da ni vergüenza?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Ale venga @Hannibal una mas aver si al fin te entra en la mollera


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Esto es lo que dice CRISTO, hereje impio


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Dice explicitamente el obispo de marras que la iglesia no casa homosexuales, y los difamadores dicen que el obispo esta deseando casarlos. EXISTE UNA CAMPAA DE INFILTRACION Y DIFAMACION PARA CAUSAR LA DESAFECCION



Yo no hablo de casar o no homosexuales, lo dejo creo bastante claro. Sinceramente es que no creo que por ahora puedan llegar a dicho nivel, porque hablamos claramente de nada menos que saltarse a la torera un sacramento.

Pero lo mismo que le digo eso, creo que si no soy muy estúpido, el obispo en cuestión está ofreciendo "una salida" al menos a todos aquellos que abogan por dicho "matrimonio gay". Una especie de convivencia, no se especifica si casta o no, que podría ser bendecida simplemente por la iglesia. O dicho de otra manera, que la iglesia renuncia a meterse en la vida de ciertas parejas y si bien el sacramento solo se puede administrar en ciertas condiciones, está claro que por lo demás lo que haga cada uno con su vida sentimental entra dentro de una zona gris sobre la que hay que evitar pronunciarse de forma clara y sobre todo hacerlo sin tener en cuenta muchos otros factores.

Aunque claro igual son puras imaginaciones mías o me lo estoy inventando.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

herejes luteranos


----------



## Hannibaal (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Verguenza la que das tu que en 100 paginas y aun sigues negando una evidencia como MATEO 16:18



¿Cual es la evidencia? si ni tu entiendes su significado, es solo tu comodín para evadir la realidad, de ahí que parezcas un lunático.


----------



## Cuncas (30 Sep 2019)

Marikiki sin medicar dijo:


> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Los difamadores decian que queria casarlos, como parte de una estragia orquesta de las fuerzas del hades para causar desafeccion cuando TODO ELLO ERA UNA SOBERANA MENTIRA.

La convivencia a la que apela no es la del pecado y la fornicación, sino de dos personas que conviven se sobreentiende meridiano, como amigos por ejemplo.



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo no hablo de casar o no homosexuales, lo dejo creo bastante claro. Sinceramente es que no creo que por ahora puedan llegar a dicho nivel, porque hablamos claramente de nada menos que saltarse a la torera un sacramento.
> 
> Pero lo mismo que le digo eso, creo que si no soy muy estúpido, el obispo en cuestión está ofreciendo "una salida" al menos a todos aquellos que abogan por dicho "matrimonio gay". Una especie de convivencia, no se especifica si casta o no, que podría ser bendecida simplemente por la iglesia. O dicho de otra manera, que la iglesia renuncia a meterse en la vida de ciertas parejas y si bien el sacramento solo se puede administrar en ciertas condiciones, está claro que por lo demás lo que haga cada uno con su vida sentimental entra dentro de una zona gris sobre la que hay que evitar pronunciarse de forma clara y sobre todo hacerlo sin tener en cuenta muchos otros factores.
> 
> Aunque claro igual son puras imaginaciones mías o me lo estoy inventando.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

subnormal



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 161041


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Hombre después de todo este hilo, que comienza en parte por las declaraciones de un obispo suizo que si bien son interpretables y discutibles, al menos son claras en una cosa, que la iglesia podría bendecir la convivencia o el amor entre dos homosexuales. Cuidado, que no hablo de matrimonio sí o no, simplemente de pura convivencia o de una forma de interpretar la realidad o las relaciones humanas.
> 
> Si usted cree que el mensaje del obispo mencionado era un contundente alegato contra la homosexualidad, pues nada, para que vamos a seguir hablando, si lo que yo veo como algo más que evidente usted lo contempla justo al revés.



Veo que tienes dudas acerca de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia. Hay un Catecismo muy claro que sigue vigente ayer tal como hoy.

Tú sabrás de dónde vienen tus dudas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

La letra que juntais y las difamaciones que os inventais son para evadir MATEO 16:18. pero no podeis mover una sola coma de ella.










Hannibaal dijo:


> ¿Cual es la evidencia? si ni tu entiendes su significado, es solo tu comodín para evadir la realidad, de ahí que parezcas un lunático.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los difamadores decian que queria casarlos, como parte de una estragia orquesta de las fuerzas del hades para causar desafeccion cuando TODO ELLO ERA UNA SOBERANA MENTIRA.
> 
> La convivencia a la que apela no es la del pecado y la fornicación, sino de dos personas que conviven se sobreentiende meridiano, como amigos por ejemplo.



mejor ahórrate los preliminares Ariki, el tal luisgarcíaredondo ya decidió que prefiere creer a los difamadores.

Estas cosas se notan a las primeras de cambio (*)

(*) tenemos muchas cosas en común Vizcaínos y Montañeses, pero algunas diferencias notorias, una de ellas es el de ser los Vizcaínos noblotes de entrada hasta sobrepasar la raya de la ingenuidad  ... al luisgarciaredondo este se le ve venir, parece que es de esos a los que les molesta la orientación que le ha dado Francisco a su papado y se siente cómodo con las difamaciones que se vierten sobre él... aprovechando cualquier personaje (que recordemos estaban ya ahí con otros papas).


----------



## anonimo123 (30 Sep 2019)

LA PASIÓN DEL ARIKI MAU, PRÓXIMAMENTE EN LOS MEJORES CINES


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Todas sus difamaciones desmontadas, su herejia solo esta sostenida por la inquina personal.
Existe una campaña de difamación, este hilo esta sirviendo para despertar conciencias sobre infocatolica y demas medios como infovaticana ect.



Bernaldo dijo:


> mejor ahórrate los preliminares Ariki, el tal luisgarcíaredondo ya decidió que prefiere creer a los difamadores.
> 
> Estas cosas se notan a las primeras de cambio (*)
> 
> (*) tenemos muchas cosas en común Vizcaínos y Montañeses, pero algunas diferencias notorias, una de ellas es el de ser los Vizcaínos noblotes de entrada hasta sobrepapar la raya de la ingenuidad... a luisgarciaredondo este se le ve venir, parece que es de esos a los que les molesta la orientación que le ha dado Francisco a su papado y se siente cómodo con las difamaciones que se vierten sobre él... aprovechando cualquier personaje (que recordemos estaban ya ahí con otros papas).


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

anonimo123 dijo:


> LA PASIÓN DEL ARIKI MAU, PRÓXIMAMENTE EN LOS MEJORES CINES


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Todas sus difamaciones desmontadas, su herejia solo esta sostenida por la inquina personal.
> Existe una campaña de difamación, este hilo esta sirviendo para despertar conciencias sobre infocatolica y demas medios como infovaticana ect.



pues al tipo este, yo de entrada directo y a la cabeza, teniendo el hilo a su disposición y con los desmontajes que habéis hecho... se permite el lujo de continuar en la línea de los difamadores.

es evidente que se ha decantado por éstos, la razón es la que ya hemos expuesto... casi seguro que hay un trasfondo ideológico.

no tardará en salir... aunque la disculpa comience con el tema del "suízo".


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

no podía faltar un graciosete... eh? 



anonimo123 dijo:


> LA PASIÓN DEL ARIKI MAU, PRÓXIMAMENTE EN LOS MEJORES CINES


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

la propaganda les cria y ellos se unen, pero esa propaganda ya estaba disponible para sedegarajizar a la gente. La novedad es este hilo que denuncia la existencia de un programa orquestado de difamacion sistematico y psicopatico



Bernaldo dijo:


> pues al tipo este, yo de entrada directo y a la cabeza, teniendo el hilo a su disposición y con los desmontajes que ha hecho... se permite el lujo de continuar en la línea de los difamadores.
> 
> es evidente que se ha decantado por éstos, la razón es la que ya hemos expuesto... casi seguro que hay un trasfondo ideológico.
> 
> no tardará en salir... aunque la disculpa comience con el tema del "suízo".


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la propaganda les cria y ellos se unen, pero esa propaganda ya estaba disponible para sedegarajizar a la gente. La novedad es este hilo que denuncia la existencia de un programa orquestado de difamacion sistematico y psicopatico



exacto, con dos medios bastante conocidos -infocatólica e infovaticana- que participan directamente en la confusión de la gente, además por lo que se va viendo, que importan directamente la basura que generan desde varios focos, uno de ellos localizado en los Estados Unidos entre católicos protestantizados a través de la llamada "teología de la prosperidad".


----------



## Hannibaal (30 Sep 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Dice explicitamente el obispo de marras que la iglesia no casa homosexuales, y los difamadores dicen que el obispo esta deseando casarlos. EXISTE UNA CAMPAA DE INFILTRACION Y DIFAMACION PARA CAUSAR LA DESAFECCION



Que no gilipollas, a ver si te quieres enterar. A los sodomitas les importa una mierda que la Iglesia no los pueda casar y el Obispo de marras sabe que no puede hacerlo aunque quisiera (ni siquiera Bergoglio podría hacerlo, aunque tu lo defiendes por no modificar dogmas que no dependen de el, caradura). Mira, a los homosexuales ya les permiten "casarse" estos Estados anticristianos con los que hoy colabora (y mendiga) la Iglesia, y hablando de mendigar, a estos obispos y a toda esta gentuza infiltrada lo que les interesa es no perder mas fieles y estar de buenas con esos Estados anticristianos que ayudan a su mantenimiento, por eso la Iglesia se plantea relajar un poco las exigencias de ser cristiano y dice "admitamos la convivencia de hombre y mujer fuera del matrimonio, total pocos lo cumplen y no paramos de perder fieles", "digamosles a los gays que no son pecadores, llevemosnos bien con ellos", "seamos populistas de izquierda, es lo que se lleva en este mundo". Esto es lo que tu defiendes pedazo de imbécil, una Iglesia descafeinada, prostituida e inútil, este es el camino para perder fieles a un ritmo aún mayor y no te enteras.

Me acuerdo ahora de una frase de un erudito católico colombiano que dijo sobre el CVII:
_El Segundo Concilio Vaticano parece menos una asamblea episcopal que un conciliábulo de manufactureros asustados porque perdieron la clientela_.

Y así siguen, unos empeñados en adecuar la doctrina a los fieles para no perder mas, y otros directamente que están infiltrados para causar el mayor daño posible. Y por supuesto los imbéciles como tu que encima aplauden esto. Que te enteres ya, la Iglesia no puede congraciarse con el mundo, ni debe, la Iglesia de Bergoglio hace lo contrario enterate, pero va a perder fieles y los que gane será por medio de la confusión ¡esto es indefendible!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

demasiada contumacia en la difamación para que sea algo natural y expontaneo, esas web no se mantienen solas y estan difamando, tesgiversando la verdad de acuerdo a unos fines que no son las dela verdad: tratan de causar desafeccion en la iglesia. Luego lo vemos aqui, la gente es luterana, diciendo que el Papa es el anticristo cuando dice las cosas bien claras:








Bernaldo dijo:


> exacto, con dos medios bastante conocidos -infocatólica e infovaticana- que participan directamente en la confusión de la gente, además por lo que se va viendo, que importan directamente la basura que generan desde varios focos, uno de ellos localizado en los Estados Unidos entre católicos protestantizados a través de la llamada "teología de la prosperidad".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Sep 2019)

Que farfullas escoria, el Papa está en contra del matrimonio homosexual y hasta el ovispo de marras suizo lo está. Losunicos cristianos que casan homosexuales son los luteranos que como vostros creen que Mateo 16:18 esta equivocado.





















































Hannibaal dijo:


> Que no gilipollas, a ver si te quieres enterar. A los sodomitas les importa una mierda que la Iglesia no los pueda casar y el Obispo de marras sabe que no puede hacerlo aunque quisiera (ni siquiera Bergoglio podría hacerlo, aunque tu lo defiendes por no modificar dogmas que no dependen de el, caradura). Mira, a los homosexuales ya les permiten "casarse" estos Estados anticristianos con los que hoy colabora (y mendiga) la Iglesia, y hablando de mendigar, a estos obispos y a toda esta gentuza infiltrada lo que les interesa es no perder mas fieles y estar de buenas con esos Estados anticristianos que ayudan a su mantenimiento, por eso la Iglesia se plantea relajar un poco las exigencias de ser cristiano y dice "admitamos la convivencia de hombre y mujer fuera del matrimonio, total pocos lo cumplen y no paramos de perder fieles", "digamosles a los gays que no son pecadores, llevemosnos bien con ellos", "seamos populistas de izquierda, es lo que se lleva en este mundo". Esto es lo que tu defiendes pedazo de imbécil, una Iglesia descafeinada, prostituida e inútil, este es el camino para perder fieles a un ritmo aún mayor y no te enteras.
> 
> Me acuerdo ahora de una frase de un erudito católico colombiano que dijo sobre el CVII:
> _El Segundo Concilio Vaticano parece menos una asamblea episcopal que un conciliábulo de manufactureros asustados porque perdieron la clientela_.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

A Rabiar escombros, vuestros garajes se van vaciando mientras que el catolicismo 







esta a un tris de ser la religion principal de US


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2019)

se tira un poco del hilo y se encuentra el contubernio alt-right estadounidense a las primeras de cambio, tu gráfica es bastante elocuente de lo que está pasando.

el día de la Hispanidad se acerca y hay mucho escozor, habrá sin duda un rebrote de leyendanegrismo en los EE.UU., en "coherencia" con lo que vamos hablando, vasos comunicantes...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Y eso que ganara US puesto que la poblacion catolica es la mas comprometida con la moralidad de los actos:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

ya desearian el "fracaso" del CVII para ellos, a punto el catolicismo de ser la primera confesion religiosa en US,



Bernaldo dijo:


> se tira un poco del hilo y se encuentra el contubernio alt-right estadounidense a las primeras de cambio, tu gráfica es bastante elocuente de lo que está pasando.
> 
> el día de la Hispanidad se acerca y hay mucho escozor, habrá sin duda un rebrote de leyendanegrismo en los EE.UU., en "coherencia" con lo que vamos hablando, vasos comunicantes...


----------



## Hannibaal (1 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> se tira un poco del hilo y se encuentra el contubernio alt-right estadounidense a las primeras de cambio, tu gráfica es bastante elocuente de lo que está pasando.



Su gráfica solo demuestra que el protestantismo ha perdido fieles mucho mas rápido que el catolicismo, nada mas, pero esto ocurria antes del CVII, las confesiones protestantes han caído por su propio peso, por sus errores, por su falsedad y por la atomización a la que estaban condenadas desde el momento en que surgieron. Y vosotros, imbéciles, de esto lo queréis hacer una victoria, ya hay que ser bobo, pero si la Iglesia lleva décadas protestandizandose. Y además sois tan caraduras que obvian cosas como la bajísima tasa de natalidad de estos países que tradicionalmente eran de mayoría protestante y que EE.UU la mayor inmigración que ha recibido es de católicos de países hispanoamericanos (y antes de irlandes e italianos). Es que tenéis mucha jeta. Y el caradura de Ariki a ver si para de repetir el mismo versículo que ni el entiende.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Les he dejado un comentario a desinfocatolica aqui en el articulo este escrito por un sacerdote haber si cae en la cuenta de que esta difamando, pendiente de moderacion!

P. James Martin:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Como no va a ser una victoria anormal si la iglesia catolica va a convertirse en la primera confesion religiosa de la mayor potencia del Mundo?
Por el hilo estan perdidos los datos de como mientras que el catolicismo ha perdido el 10% de fieles en los ultimos 20 años el protestontismo ha perdido el 25% en europa. El CVII esta siriviendo para capear el temporal de ateismo hedonista, son datos.

El versiculo se entiende directamente retrasado, las fuerzas del HADES no pueden prevalecer en la Iglesia.




Hannibaal dijo:


> Su gráfica solo demuestra que el protestantismo ha perdido fieles mucho mas rápido que el catolicismo, nada mas, pero esto ocurria antes del CVII, las confesiones protestantes han caído por su propio peso, por sus errores, por su falsedad y por la atomización a la que estaban condenadas desde el momento en que surgieron. Y vosotros, imbéciles, de esto lo queréis hacer una victoria, ya hay que ser bobo, pero si la Iglesia lleva décadas protestandizandose. Y además sois tan caraduras que obvian cosas como la bajísima tasa de natalidad de estos países que tradicionalmente eran de mayoría protestante y que EE.UU la mayor inmigración que ha recibido es de católicos de países hispanoamericanos (y antes de irlandes e italianos). Es que tenéis mucha jeta. Y el caradura de Ariki a ver si para de repetir el mismo versículo que ni el entiende.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los difamadores decian que queria casarlos, como parte de una estragia orquesta de las fuerzas del hades para causar desafeccion cuando TODO ELLO ERA UNA SOBERANA MENTIRA.
> 
> La convivencia a la que apela no es la del pecado y la fornicación, sino de dos personas que conviven se sobreentiende meridiano, como amigos por ejemplo.



¿En serio? Pues nada será que somos muy mal pensados y nos gusta leer de más entre lineas, porque que dos homosexuales amigos convivan sin más, el menor roce o aspiración romántica y matrimonial está la orden del día, es lo habitual o lo común.

Pues mire si quiere hacerse el tonto, no le niego el privilegio, pero al menos admita que los demás seamos más reacios a tragar con ciertas cosas y nos guste equivocarnos. Aunque al menos hágame un favor, no me tome por idiota.

A parte de eso, le vuelvo a repetir que no he hablado en ningún momento de matrimonio gay, ha sido usted el que ha sacado el tema. Las palabras que he usado han sido ambigüedad, confusión deliberada y claudicación. Y a ello me remito. Que usted prefiere seguir erre que erre hablando de su libro que es de lo que se trata, porque esto es una guerra al parecer de trincheras, pues le dejo con sus enemigos y paranoias, no tengo el menor interés en polémicas para besugos.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Veo que tienes dudas acerca de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia. Hay un Catecismo muy claro que sigue vigente ayer tal como hoy.
> 
> Tú sabrás de dónde vienen tus dudas.



Obviamente del maligno que inspira todas mis acciones. Acabo de llegar de sacrificarle una cabra en medio del monte ¿O era un bebé recien nacido? No lo recuerdo bien sinceramente, tendrá que disculparme. Es que cuando me pongo a conspirar contra el Papa y la iglesia pierdo el sentido de la realidad.

¿En serio? ¿Un catecismo? ¿Y eso lo sabe el obispo? 



Bernaldo dijo:


> mejor ahórrate los preliminares Ariki, el tal luisgarcíaredondo ya decidió que prefiere creer a los difamadores.
> 
> Estas cosas se notan a las primeras de cambio (*)
> 
> (*) tenemos muchas cosas en común Vizcaínos y Montañeses, pero algunas diferencias notorias, una de ellas es el de ser los Vizcaínos noblotes de entrada hasta sobrepasar la raya de la ingenuidad  ... al luisgarciaredondo este se le ve venir, parece que es de esos a los que les molesta la orientación que le ha dado Francisco a su papado y se siente cómodo con las difamaciones que se vierten sobre él... aprovechando cualquier personaje (que recordemos estaban ya ahí con otros papas).




Yo no prefiero creer a nadie. Quizás le resulte sorprendente pero hay gente que no pretende tomar bandos. Simplemente interpreta lo que ve u oye y da su opinión.

Usted que yo sepa ni me conoce de nada, ni hemos compartido mesa o mantel nunca. Si prefiere comportarse como un sectario, un fanático o un papanatas de tomo y lomo allá usted. Que se piensa que esto es una guerra de banderías y que conmigo o contra mi, con su pan se lo coma.

Yo no voy a entrar en su juego, ni siquiera pienso que esté muy allá de la cabeza, opinión al parecer bastante extendida en el foro. No tengo interés en entrar sus guerras tribales contra estos o aquellos.

Comencé mi intervención declarando para mi lo evidente. Que la iglesia o parte de ella hace ya años (desde que está Francisco mucho más) siendo deliberadamente tibia, ambigua o directamente confusa en muchos asuntos. Que se muestra especialmente condescendiente con sus enemigos tradicionales y en cambio beligerante con los que siempre más han simpatizado, que no comulgado como es su caso, con ella.

Por lo demás no tengo más que hablar o discutir, me parece un personaje bastante dudoso y poco recomendable, se lo digo sinceramente. Que le vaya bien en su cruzada personal o lo que sea.


----------



## Hannibaal (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Como no va a ser una victoria anormal si la iglesia catolica va a convertirse en la primera confesion religiosa de la mayor potencia del Mundo?



¿Tu sufres retraso mental? ya he dicho que además de que el protestantismo ha caído por su propio peso, el catolicismo ha ganado peso en EE.UU por la inmigración a gran escala procedente de Italia, Irlanda y países hispanoamericanos, nada que tenga que ver con el CVII ni con el ecumenismo. Es que eres muy imbécil y soberbio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

OBISPO: El punto de referencia para la asociación es, para la tradición bíblica y eclesiástica, el matrimonio entre un hombre y una mujer. Su conexión es la imagen del pacto de Dios con su pueblo, de Cristo con su iglesia. Dado que el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no es un matrimonio y, por lo tanto, no se interpreta como un pacto, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos. Sin embargo, es importante hablar primero con los interesados y preguntarles qué quieren.

COMO VA A ESTAR DICIENDO QUE EL CAMINO COMUN JUNTOS CONSISTE EN UNA RELACION HOMOSEXUAL SI EL NO ESTA BENDICIENDO EL VINCULO? ACASO EL OBISPO ESTA PROPONIENDO COSAS QUE SABE ESTAN MALDITAS? NO, SENCILLAMENTE EL CAMINO COMUN JUNTOS NO SE REFIERE A LA RELACION HOMOSEXUAL. O ES QUE DOS PERSONAS SOLO PUEDEN TENER CAMINO COMUN JUNTOS SI TIENEN RELACIONES SEXUALES???

Veis lo que quereis ver.



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿En serio? Pues nada será que somos muy mal pensados y nos gusta leer de más entre lineas, porque que dos homosexuales amigos convivan sin más, el menor roce o aspiración romántica y matrimonial está la orden del día, es lo habitual o lo común.
> 
> Pues mire si quiere hacerse el tonto, no le niego el privilegio, pero al menos admita que los demás seamos más reacios a tragar con ciertas cosas y nos guste equivocarnos. Aunque al menos hágame un favor, no me tome por idiota.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Aqui el soberbio que niega palabras directas proferidas por Cristo eres tu:







Y porque no llegan inmigrantes de paises protestontos? PUES POR UN EXITO DEL CATOLICISMO! 
Como te decia escoria existen datos para Europa en donde el numero de catolicos ha caido un 10% mientras que de protestantes un 25% desde el CVII. Asi que si tomamos el protestontismo como poblacion de control, el CVII HA SIDO UN EXITAZO AUNQUE OS DUELA A LOS LUTERANOS!



Hannibaal dijo:


> ¿Tu sufres retraso mental? ya he dicho que además de que el protestantismo ha caído por su propio peso, el catolicismo ha ganado peso en EE.UU por la inmigración a gran escala procedente de Italia, Irlanda y países hispanoamericanos, nada que tenga que ver con el CVII ni con el ecumenismo. Es que eres muy imbécil y soberbio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Aqui tienes los datos @Hannibal subser







el numero de catolicos cae un 10% en el periodo y el de protestontos un 25%. Ya querrian los protestontos el fracaso del CVII.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> OBISPO: El punto de referencia para la asociación es, para la tradición bíblica y eclesiástica, el matrimonio entre un hombre y una mujer. Su conexión es la imagen del pacto de Dios con su pueblo, de Cristo con su iglesia. Dado que el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no es un matrimonio y, por lo tanto, no se interpreta como un pacto, uno no bendice el vínculo, sino las dos personas del mismo sexo en su camino común juntos. Sin embargo, es importante hablar primero con los interesados y preguntarles qué quieren.
> 
> COMO VA A ESTAR DICIENDO QUE EL CAMINO COMUN JUNTOS CONSISTE EN UNA RELACION HOMOSEXUAL SI EL NO ESTA BENDICIENDO EL VINCULO? ACASO EL OBISPO ESTA PROPONIENDO COSAS QUE SABE ESTAN MALDITAS? NO, SENCILLAMENTE EL CAMINO COMUN JUNTOS NO SE REFIERE A LA RELACION HOMOSEXUAL. O ES QUE DOS PERSONAS SOLO PUEDEN TENER CAMINO COMUN JUNTOS SI TIENEN RELACIONES SEXUALES???
> 
> Veis lo que quereis ver.



Que sí, que sí, que son todo imaginaciones nuestras, maledicencias y conspiraciones encubiertas para derribar a la iglesia católica. Voy a recoger mis centimitos a la delegación trumpiano-derechista más cercana y ya si eso le cuento.

Ahora hágase una pregunta ¿Por que simplemente no fue más claro? Parece que es realmente complicado de afirmar "el matrimonio homosexual es pecado, voy más allá, las relaciones homosexuales son pecado, la convivencia de dos personas con cualquier aspiración en ese sentido son pecado".

Pero va a ser que no. Necesitamos un hilo de algo más de 100 páginas para desentrañar que quiso realmente decir dicho obispo. O no, que me olvidaba, es verdad, todo esto es una conspiración para derribar al Papa urdida por no sé, la judería trumpiana anglosajona internacional. Curioso cuanto menos que desde esos ámbitos en realidad critiquen al Papa poco por estos asuntos u otros, en cambio las críticas que vienen de entornos y paises más cercanos son realmente los sospechosos.

Y poco más, ya se lo dije, no entraré en discusiones para besugos. No voy a darle ningún consejo, solo diré que les auguro un futuro nefasto, no a ustedes, sino a todos aquellos que siguen caminando con las anteojeras puestas y se niegan a ver lo evidente por una especie de lealtad o fidelidad mal entendida. 
Allá ustedes, no tengo el menor interés en que les vaya bien o mal, simplemente veo como se ahogan y persisten en convencernos de que en realidad están nadando. Espero al menos que el día de mañana cuando se confirme lo inevitable, no intenten echar la culpa de todo a los demás, como hacen feministas y otros de esa cuerda. Aunque eso si, me temo que va a ser imposible conociendo la naturaleza humana.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Claro como que? como que todos los que os poneis en contra del que tiene las llaves del cielo vais a dar con vuestros huesos en el Infierno? 
La Mision Evangelizadora de la iglesia con los pecadores implica aproximarse a ellos con comprension y misericordia. El obispo de marras deja claro que nunca van a casar homosexuales y que esa union no puede ser bendecida. Y LAS ESCORIAS INFAMANTES HABIAN DICHO TODO LO CONTRARIO PARA CAUSAR DESAFECCION QUE ES DE LO QUE VA EL HILO, DE LA EXISTENCIA DE INFILTRADOS PROTESTONTOS PARA DESTRUIR LA IGLESIA EN LA MEDIDA DE LO POSIBLE



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Que sí, que sí, que son todo imaginaciones nuestras, maledicencias y conspiraciones encubiertas para derribar a la iglesia católica. Voy a recoger mis centimitos a la delegación trumpiano-derechista más cercana y ya si eso le cuento.
> 
> Ahora hágase una pregunta ¿Por que simplemente no fue más claro? Parece que es realmente complicado de afirmar "el matrimonio homosexual es pecado, voy más allá, las relaciones homosexuales son pecado, la convivencia de dos personas con cualquier aspiración en ese sentido son pecado".
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Aqui la unica evidencia es esta, haber si os entra en esa cabecita de 500 cm^3 de una vez


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Claro como que? como que todos los que os poneis en contra del que tiene las llaves del cielo vais a dar con vuestros huesos en el Infierno?
> La Mision Evangelizadora de la iglesia con los pecadores implica aproximarse a ellos con comprension y misericordia. El obispo de marras deja claro que nunca van a casar homosexuales y que esa union no puede ser bendecida. Y LAS ESCORIAS INFAMANTES HABIAN DICHO TODO LO CONTRARIO PARA CAUSAR DESAFECCION QUE ES DE LO QUE VA EL HILO, DE LA EXISTENCIA DE INFILTRADOS PROTESTONTOS PARA DESTRUIR LA IGLESIA EN LA MEDIDA DE LO POSIBLE



Está visto que sigue con lo suyo encerrado en una especie de bucle autoinducido intentando convencerme de algo que no he afirmado.

Pensaba que podía ir más allá, pero comienzo a sospechar que el tonto no soy yo.

Nada para ustedes la perra gorda, este malicioso conspirador se retira discretamente. Recuerdos al tal Bernaldo que le vaya bien en lo suyo, aunque lo dudo mucho. 

Saludos.


----------



## Hannibaal (1 Oct 2019)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Las palabras que he usado han sido *ambigüedad, confusión deliberada* y claudicación.





luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Que la iglesia o parte de ella hace ya años (desde que está Francisco mucho más) siendo deliberadamente tibia, ambigua o directamente confusa en muchos asuntos.



De eso es de lo que mas hay que culpar a Bergoglio, es en lo que ha sido mas dañino, mas incluso que su populismo y falta de prudencia.




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Y porque no llegan inmigrantes de paises protestontos? PUES POR UN EXITO DEL CATOLICISMO!
> Como te decia escoria existen datos para Europa en donde el numero de catolicos ha caido un 10% mientras que de protestantes un 25% desde el CVII. Asi que si tomamos el protestontismo como poblacion de control, el CVII HA SIDO UN EXITAZO AUNQUE OS DUELA A LOS LUTERANOS!



Ni soy luterano ni protestante de ninguna denominación, solo sabes difamar ante la falta de argumentos. Ya he dicho antes que la caída acelerada del protestantismo es bastante anterior, ahí nada tiene que ver el CVII, es que eres sumamente idiota, el CVII lo que ha provocado desde entonces es una Iglesia que se quiere congraciar con el mundo, y justamente con un mundo actual que existe sobre todo por el protestantismo, el de la globalización anglosajona, el del liberalismo y el imperio internacional del dinero, el de la democracia de masas, las ideologias, el relativismo, etc. Eso es lo que nos ha dejado el mundo protestante y con eso se quiere congraciar la Iglesia, es muy triste pero tu en tu imbecilidad te alegras, a lo mejor tu eres el protestante, o a lo mejor eres un circuncidado, a saber. Para que la gente vea en que consiste el ecumenismo y lo que es Bergoglio, ponen a la Iglesia Católica al mismo nivel que una confesión protestante o que el judaismo, al mismo nivel y sin pedir la conversión, y a ti te parece bien y citas el versículo de Mateo y ya está, si se diera el caso que pillaran a Bergoglio participando en una misa satánica o cometiendo un crímen tu simplemente sacas Mateo 16-18 y ya no hay nada mas que decir, no das para mas.


----------



## Hannibaal (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aqui tienes los datos @Hannibal subser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya pusiste esa misma gráfica 40 o 50 páginas antes ¿no lo recuerdas imbécil? en la otra ocasión tampoco pusiste enlace a la fuente. El caso es que lo busqué y te lo rebatí, pero eres bobo y ahora veo que también desmemoriado.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Oct 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> De eso es de lo que mas hay que culpar a Bergoglio, es en lo que ha sido mas dañino, mas incluso que su populismo y falta de prudencia.
> 
> 
> 
> Ni soy luterano ni protestante de ninguna denominación, solo sabes difamar ante la falta de argumentos. Ya he dicho antes que la caída acelerada del protestantismo es bastante anterior, ahí nada tiene que ver el CVII, es que eres sumamente idiota, el CVII lo que ha provocado desde entonces es una Iglesia que se quiere congraciar con el mundo, y justamente con un mundo actual que existe sobre todo por el protestantismo, el de la globalización anglosajona, el del liberalismo y el imperio internacional del dinero, el de la democracia de masas, las ideologias, el relativismo, etc. Eso es lo que nos ha dejado el mundo protestante y con eso se quiere congraciar la Iglesia, es muy triste pero tu en tu imbecilidad te alegras, a lo mejor tu eres el protestante, o a lo mejor eres un circuncidado, a saber. Para que la gente vea en que consiste el ecumenismo y lo que es Bergoglio, ponen a la Iglesia Católica al mismo nivel que una confesión protestante o que el judaismo, al mismo nivel y sin pedir la conversión, y a ti te parece bien y citas el versículo de Mateo y ya está, si se diera el caso que pillaran a Bergoglio participando en una misa satánica o cometiendo un crímen tu simplemente sacas Mateo 16-18 y ya no hay nada mas que decir, no das para mas.



Buen mensaje y buen resumen.

Pero ya sabe, no creo que la cosa dé para mucho más.

Usted traiga el cabrito que yo monto el aquelarre. Así todos nos quedamos contentos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Tu eres un protestonto te pongas como te pongas porque no crees en la Iglesia Catolica, crees que es una institucion del mundo que puede ser falible y que el papa es uno que pasaba por alli y que tiene opiniones. Niegas mateo 16:18 como hacen los protestontos.

Aver idiota cuando se dice que algo lo esta haciendo bien, se elige una poblacion religiosa de control de referencia, esa poblacion de referencia es claramente las confesiones protestantes en Europa, y de acuerdo a esta poblacion de control LA IGLESIA CATOLICA SE HA COMPORTADO DE FORMA EXCELENTE. Y eso es porque ha sido capaz de capear la crisis como no lo ha hecho la protestonta, que ha ido perdiendo cuota con respecto al catolicismo. Y eso hay que enmarcarlo en las estrategias o caracteristicas respectivas del catolicismo y el protestantismo, en donde el CVII es una de la EXITOSA RELIGION CATOLICO.





Hannibaal dijo:


> De eso es de lo que mas hay que culpar a Bergoglio, es en lo que ha sido mas dañino, mas incluso que su populismo y falta de prudencia.
> 
> 
> 
> Ni soy luterano ni protestante de ninguna denominación, solo sabes difamar ante la falta de argumentos. Ya he dicho antes que la caída acelerada del protestantismo es bastante anterior, ahí nada tiene que ver el CVII, es que eres sumamente idiota, el CVII lo que ha provocado desde entonces es una Iglesia que se quiere congraciar con el mundo, y justamente con un mundo actual que existe sobre todo por el protestantismo, el de la globalización anglosajona, el del liberalismo y el imperio internacional del dinero, el de la democracia de masas, las ideologias, el relativismo, etc. Eso es lo que no ha dejado el mundo protestante y con eso se quiere congraciar la Iglesia, es muy triste pero tu en tu imbecilidad te alegras, a lo mejor tu eres el protestante, o a lo mejor eres un circuncidado, a saber. Para que la gente vea en que consiste el ecumenismo y lo que es Bergoglio, ponen a la Iglesia Católica al mismo nivel que una confesión protestante o que el judaismo, al mismo nivel y sin pedir la conversión, y a ti te parece bien y citas el versículo de Mateo y ya está, si se diera el caso que pillaran a Bergoglio participando en una misa satánica o cometiendo un crímen tu simplemente sacas Mateo 16-18 y ya no hay nada mas que decir, no das para mas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Igual es que no lo recordabas tu anormal, dado que aun no te ha entrado en ese cerebro de mosquito MATEO 16:18

LA fuente viene al pie de pagina idiota.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Ya pusiste esa misma gráfica 40 o 50 páginas antes ¿no lo recuerdas imbécil? en la otra ocasión tampoco pusiste enlace a la fuente. El caso es que lo busqué y te lo rebatí, pero eres bobo y ahora veo que también desmemoriado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

largo idiota, y antes de difamar contra el Clero recapacita que es to no es el Salvame



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Está visto que sigue con lo suyo encerrado en una especie de bucle autoinducido intentando convencerme de algo que no he afirmado.
> 
> Pensaba que podía ir más allá, pero comienzo a sospechar que el tonto no soy yo.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

@Hannibal retrasado, haber si te enteras que con una tasa de decrecimiento del 25% en 20 años con 29% de protestontos en el año 1980 y 55% de catolicos a esa fecha el numero maximo de protestontos en epocas anteriores podia ser de 45% como mucho, y con esas tasas de decracimiento implica que llevaba como mucho desde 1940 con la caida en picado. Es decir siendo el CVII de 1959 el grueso de la mejor performance del catolicismo frente al protestantismo SE HA PRODUCIDO EN EL CVII


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> largo idiota, y antes de difamar contra el Clero recapacita que es to no es el Salvame



Lo que suponía.

Son todos ustedes algo más que ridículos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

que te pires ya idiota, ves te lo dejo claro para que no me malinterpretes pues se que eres tonto



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Lo que suponía.
> 
> Son todos ustedes algo más que ridículos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que te pires ya idiota, ves te lo dejo claro para que no me malinterpretes pues se que eres tonto



Casi me está convenciendo de que no lo haga. 

Así que mejor se va al ignore y punto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Puede serme un idiota util si haces que este hilo permanezca en PORTADA de temas calientes para avisar a quien pases por aqui de los infiltrados que quieren causar desafeccion contra la iglesia. Win Win para mi idiota.





luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Casi me está convenciendo de que no lo haga.
> 
> Así que mejor se va al ignore y punto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

aver si el sapo se busca novio de una vez que lo entretenga y deja de ensuciar el hilo con su inmundicia


----------



## Hannibaal (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki eres un desequilibrado y ya me aburre tu juego.


BGA dijo:


> Mientras no esté claro que la homosexualidad sea o no una preferencia personal y libre en todos los casos, la prudencia y la caridad cristiana impone un tratamiento justo. Al menos los fariseos se cuidaron de tirar la piedra conscientes de que no estaban libres de pecado. Los modernos fariseos han superado con creces esas "tonterías".



Solo para acabar, esto es otra vergüenza del trio calavera, una desvergüenza para intentar explicar las inadmisibles palabras de ese cura que además es secretario de comunicación elegido por Bergoglio. 

Esto es un cura (y jesuita) ortodoxo que dice la verdad (y con gracia además) sin eufemismos, sin juegos raros de palabras que pueden llevar a la confusión cuando no directamente a aprobar un pecado: 

 

Y para hablar de los protestantes lo mismo, aquí no hay confusión ni gilipolleces de hermano o de ponernos en el mismo nivel: 






Esto es una cosa y otra la del degenerado de James Martín y Bergoglio. Ustedes quedaron en evidencia hace varias decenas de páginas, sigan defendiendo lo indefendible.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Ya veo que tu calavera de 500 cm^3 no sirve ni para servirse una cerveza en condiciones. He destruido tu pretensión de que la mejor performance del catolicismo es independiente del CVII cuando el grueso de la mejor performance del catolicismo con respecto al protestantismo se produce desde el CVII 1959 y ahora hablas de tonterias que no le interesan a nadie.



Hannibaal dijo:


> El Ariki eres un desequilibrado y ya me aburre tu juego.
> 
> Solo para acabar, esto es otra vergüenza del trio calavera, una desvergüenza para intentar explicar las inadmisibles palabras de ese cura que además es secretario de comunicación elegido por Bergoglio.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

los curas buenos son los que guardan OBEDIENCIA;

Profesión de fe y juramento de fidelidad al recibir un oficio que se ha de ejercer en nombre de la Iglesia - Vida Sacerdotal - Información para sacerdotes
*Yo, N., al asumir el oficio..., prometo mantenerme siempre en comunión con la Iglesia católica, tanto en lo que exprese de palabra como en mi manera de obrar.
Cumpliré con gran diligencia y fidelidad las obligaciones a las que estoy comprometido con la Iglesia tanto universal como particular, en la que he sido llamado a ejercer mi servicio, según lo establecido por el derecho.
En el ejercicio del ministerio que me ha sido confiado en nombre de la Iglesia, conservaré íntegro el depósito de la fe y lo transmitiré y explicaré fielmente; evitando, por tanto, cualquier doctrina que le sea contraria.
Seguiré y promoveré la disciplina común a toda la Iglesia, y observaré todas las leyes eclesiásticas, ante todo aquellas contenidas en el Código de derecho canónico.
Con obediencia cristiana acataré lo que enseñen los sagrados pastores, como doctores y maestros auténticos de la fe, y lo que establezcan como guías de la Iglesia y ayudaré fielmente a los obispos diocesanos para que la acción apostólica que he de ejercer en nombre y por mandato de la Iglesia, se realice siempre en comunión con ella.
Que así Dios me ayude y estos santos evangelios que toco con mis manos.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Os han comido el tarro facilmente dado que teneis 500 cm^3 de cerebro no necrosado con que el CVII ha sido un fracaso y resulta que ha sido un exitazo relativo. Idiotas!


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2019)

Vamos a ver puritano insidioso, si el tratamiento justo es la castidad para todos se incluye a los homosexuales de nacimiento. Lo demás son amaños farisaicos suyos para declarar hereje a todo católico que con buena Fe atienda a esas personas como lo hace con el resto. Nada que sorprenda a nadie es estas alturas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Es que asi lo obliga el Ministerio de la Iglesia, no van a ir a donde los homosexuales diciendoles que son depravados que van a arder en el infierno, trataran de comprender que les pasa, cual es su mundo mental para decirles las palabras adecuadas para traerlos a la verdad sanadora del corazon de Cristo. Se comprende perfectamente el esfuerzo del James de marras, que no ha revocado la doctrina por ningun lado como hemos visto, pero con que salve a un puñado de homosexuales de su vida de sufrimiento y excesos habrá merecido la pena su esfuerzo. Es lo que hace la Iglesia, salvar pecadores y traerlos a la luz de Cristo. Nosotros ya sabemos de que va el evangelio y que cosas pecados a confesar, no hace falta que nos lo repitan.



BGA dijo:


> Vamos a ver puritano insidioso, si el tratamiento justo es la castidad para todos se incluye a los homosexuales de nacimiento. Lo demás son amaños farisaicos suyos para declarar hereje a todo católico que con buena Fe atienda a esas personas como lo hace con el resto. Nada que sorprenda a nadie es estas alturas.


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> El Ariki eres un desequilibrado y ya me aburre tu juego.
> 
> Solo para acabar, esto es otra vergüenza del trio calavera, una desvergüenza para intentar explicar las inadmisibles palabras de ese cura que además es secretario de comunicación elegido por Bergoglio.
> 
> ...



Sus razones tendrá para concluir que admitir la homosexualidad de una persona lleva directamente a considerar sus prácticas sexuales de pareja -no reconocida por la Iglesia-, del mismo modo que las heterosexuales dentro de un matrimonio católico. El bulo de que la Iglesia bendice el matrimonio homosexual viene de atrás y usted replica el mismo bulo como si no hubiera sido desmontado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Viven en una alucinacion en la cual el Papa es un pro-abortista, pro-gaymonio, pro-eutanasia.... viven en la demencia


BGA dijo:


> Sus razones tendrá para concluir que admitir la homosexualidad de una persona lleva directamente a considerar sus prácticas sexuales de pareja -no reconocida por la Iglesia-, del mismo modo que las heterosexuales dentro de un matrimonio católico. El bulo de que la Iglesia bendice el matrimonio homosexual viene de atrás y usted replica el mismo bulo como si no hubiera sido desmontado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Ejque no es suficientemente claro, ejque mean dixo en desinfocatolica, que alli tienen telepatas, que es una estrategia para casarlos diciendo que no los casa, un plan sin fisuras


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Viven en una alucinacion en la cual el Papa es un pro-abortista, pro-gaymonio, pro-eutanasia.... viven en la demencia



Ni le escucharán. Tiene ya su juicio formado o vienen a formar juicios ajenos.


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ejque no es suficientemente claro, ejque mean dixo en desinfocatolica, que alli tienen telepatas, que es una estrategia para casarlos diciendo que no los casa, un plan sin fisuras



Falla el link del vídeo. Pongo este otro (2016). Ya les ha dado tiempo a "esos" para darse por aludidos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Parábola de la oveja perdida
(Mt. 18.10-14)

15 Se acercaban a Jesús todos los publicanos y pecadores para oírle,

2 y los fariseos y los escribas murmuraban, diciendo: Este a los pecadores recibe, y con ellos come.

3 Entonces él les refirió esta parábola, diciendo:

4 ¿Qué hombre de vosotros, teniendo cien ovejas, si pierde una de ellas, no deja las noventa y nueve en el desierto, y va tras la que se perdió, hasta encontrarla?

5 Y cuando la encuentra, la pone sobre sus hombros gozoso;

6 y al llegar a casa, reúne a sus amigos y vecinos, diciéndoles: Gozaos conmigo, porque he encontrado mi oveja que se había perdido.

7 Os digo que así habrá más gozo en el cielo por un pecador que se arrepiente, que por noventa y nueve justos que no necesitan de arrepentimiento.


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2019)

Muy tarde ya Ariki. Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Buenas noches hermano


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Oct 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Buscan un Papa que se pliegue a los intereses de los poderosos que les pagan a estos propagandistas sus servicios. Están criticando a Francisco porque se "ha vuelto ecologista" pero desprecian rotundamente toda la teología implícita de esta defensa de la casa común que incluye a millones de pobres expulsados de sus tierras por el bien de los negocios. Y luego lo vuelven a criticar cuando pide solidaridad con esas personas desarraigadas sea cual sea su cultura, raza o religión. Estos puritanos no ven personas hijas del mismo padre, solo carne marrón que les pone ante el espejo su egoísmo depredador... Adormecen su conciencia con grandes palabras y mucha ira pero si vieran a Cristo vestido pobremente no dudarían en sacarlo a patadas de la ciudad. Y si fueran capaces de reconocerlo pero estuviera acompañado de otros más pobres que Él, los espantarían igualmente pensando que con ello están ganando méritos para acceder el Cielo.



Pues muchas gracias por dejar claro el liderazgo POLITICO de Francisco. El Papa es un lider *espiritual y religioso*, su cometido es evangelizar, no decirle a la gente que tiene que ser comunista para ir al cielo. Todo lo que has dicho son planteamientos politicos facilmente rebatibles, pero no hace falta decir mas, tu mismo delatas lo que hay detras de la renuncia de Benedicto. Cuanto mas hablas mas evidente es la trama.


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Oct 2019)

Bufffffffff madre mia QUE MAL ESTA LA IGLESIA


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pues muchas gracias por dejar claro el liderazgo POLITICO de Francisco. El Papa es un lider *espiritual y religioso*, su cometido es evangelizar, no decirle a la gente que tiene que ser comunista para ir al cielo. Todo lo que has dicho son planteamientos politicos facilmente rebatibles, pero no hace falta decir mas, tu mismo delatas lo que hay detras de la renuncia de Benedicto. Cuanto mas hablas mas evidente es la trama.



Vaya entendederas las suyas. ¿Acaso los papas de otras épocas no intercedieron para evitar las guerras, o en conflictos entre países?. ¿Se ha olvidado que el Papa es también un jefe de Estado?. ¿Se ha olvidado el tema de ordenar casados para suplir la falta de sacerdotes?. ¿No es esa precisamente fuente de otra polémica?. ¿Nombrará esos sacerdotes para evangelizar tal vez..?

Impresionante que el catoliquísimo Kairós le aplauda esta intervención. Bueno, no tanto en realidad...


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2019)

Kairós.



> Mire había escrito un texto largo, pero para que.
> Lease el Evangelio y el catecismo, haga el favor.
> Si no le gusta a usted, ni a James Martin, ni a Onán, ni a Rocco Siffredi, monten su propia secta.
> Por más que quieran hay cosas que son impepinables, y aún siendo cambiadas por el hombre o eso cree el hombre que puede cambiarlas, siguen siendo y estando condenadas.
> ...



La secta la acabarán montando ustedes o tal vez se retiren a otros menesteres tras su fracaso. La inmensa mayoría de la Iglesia está con el Papa, así es que ya saben, si no les gusta, por ahí está la puerta. Cuánta razón tiene Francisco cuando dice no temer el cisma. Sabe de sobra de qué y de quiénes habla.

Y si es por el rollito pues ningún problema, seguro que los multimillonarios que os pagan la campaña son gente de trato franco y sincero... Que parezcan santos y rectos... Es suficiente. Es lo que tiene para ustedes el éxito, que tapa todas las inmundicias que de repente no veis porque os deslumbra el poder y el dinero. Y pobre del desgraciado que además de pobre será pecador. No tendréis piedad con él porque mientras tiráis vuestras piedras sois capaces de sentir que por fin alguien hace justicia... Y no olvidaros de que hay otros pecados mortales que al parecer os inquietan menos que nada que los relativos al sexo. Ahí está vuestra incapacidad para no ver que utilizáis el nombre de Dios en vano para atacar al Papa y mucho peor si os dais cuenta pero un pecadillo no es nada si os lleva al éxito. 

Ahí está también "no levantarás falso testimonio".... Nada, otro pecadillo por la gloria de "dios" y de la "sana doctrina"...

Tampoco está de más recordarle su nula caridad cristiana. La guerra es la guerra amigo incluso cuando tanto rigor le justifica de practicar lo más común y saludable para el alma de un católico: rezar por los demás y por el Papa (se hace en todas la misas pero me temo que no en "sus rosarios") y confiar en la promesas de Cristo. Estamos en Sus Manos pero les falta Fe donde le sobra soberbia y farisaico rigor.


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2019)

Corrijo.


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2019)

Falacias de autoridad como siempre. Las advertencias de los anteriores Papas ustedes las ubican aquí, ahora y en la Iglesia. Buenos milenaristas más o menos criptoprotestantes. Diga dónde se contradice el Catecismo, venga. Sin insinuaciones ni insidias y menos aún interpretaciones. Hechos probados. ¿Volverá con sus fotos de falso testimonio, o nos lo explicará usted concretamente?. Ánimo. No desfallezca.


----------



## JoseII (1 Oct 2019)

Ya esta aquí la punta de lanza teutona

El fin del celibato, la revolución católica que se inicia en la Amazonia


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Oct 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Vaya entendederas las suyas. ¿Acaso los papas de otras épocas no intercedieron para evitar las guerras, o en conflictos entre países?. ¿Se ha olvidado que el Papa es también un jefe de Estado?. ¿Se ha olvidado el tema de ordenar casados para suplir la falta de sacerdotes?. ¿No es esa precisamente fuente de otra polémica?. ¿Nombrará esos sacerdotes para evangelizar tal vez..?
> 
> Impresionante que el catoliquísimo Kairós le aplauda esta intervención. Bueno, no tanto en realidad...



Bergoglio fue puesto mediante un golpe de Estado por la izquierda internacional *anticristiana*. El en si mismo es resultado de una operacion politica, no religiosa. No es un lider espiritual y ademas es un fariseo que no se aplica lo que predica.

Ortega Smith atiza ya hasta al Papa: "Que abra el Vaticano él a los inmigrantes"

_Ni con el Papa ni con el arzobispo de Madrid se "corta" el dirigente de Vox en su discurso contra la inmigración ilegal: su partido quiere levantar un muro en la frontera de Ceuta; a la Iglesia le parece una idea horrible y así lo demuestra públicamente y a Ortega Smith no le importa responder con una dureza inusitada. 

"Me encantaría que el Arzobispado se lo trasladase al Vaticano y que abran las puertas del Vaticano, y que el Estado del Vaticano no tenga muros, tiene muros importantes y altos, que abra las puertas y que llene al Vaticano con toda la inmigración ilegal que crea conveniente", ha respondido Ortega-Smith a las palabras del religioso. _


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Oct 2019)

JoseII dijo:


> Ya esta aquí la punta de lanza teutona
> 
> El fin del celibato, la revolución católica que se inicia en la Amazonia



NO ser ecologista y ser de "ultraderecha", los nuevos pecados. Algunas veces pienso que este Papa fue diseñado en los estudios de La Sexta.

_La actual coyuntura —con la emergencia climática en el centro de la agenda pública y un presidente ultraderechista en Brasil— ha dado una relevancia política inesperada al sínodo convocado en 2017 por este *Papa ecologista* para analizar cómo preservar el bosque tropical 




_


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Oct 2019)

UN LGBT Czar Takes Aim Against Religions - C-Fam


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2019)

Al contrario, le ha dejado claro a los que pretenden subordinar la Igleisa a su ideología que se olviden de pasar el carro delante de los bueyes.

LA IGLESIA NO ESTÁ PARA SUSTENTAR IDEOLOGÍAS, que os quede claro, lo mismo a los de izquierdas, que a los de derechas, los de arriba, los de abajo, los de delante y los de detrás.

Que se os olvide! 




Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pues muchas gracias por dejar claro el liderazgo POLITICO de Francisco. El Papa es un lider *espiritual y religioso*, su cometido es evangelizar, no decirle a la gente que tiene que ser comunista para ir al cielo. Todo lo que has dicho son planteamientos politicos facilmente rebatibles, pero no hace falta decir mas, tu mismo delatas lo que hay detras de la renuncia de Benedicto. Cuanto mas hablas mas evidente es la trama.


----------



## Plutonio (1 Oct 2019)

¿Hay alguien en el hilo que real y conscientemente defienda la evolución de los dogmas?


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Oct 2019)

Plutonio dijo:


> ¿Hay alguien en el hilo que real y conscientemente defienda la evolución de los dogmas?



A mi personalmente lo unico que me parece relevante es que es un Papa golpista, y por lo tanto todo lo que salga de su papado es ilegitimo. Que venga otro Papa elegido sin presiones del Estado profundo y la internacional socialista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Otra vez difamando,¿donde dice el Papa que para ir al cielo hace falta ser comunista? no teneis pizca de verguenza



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pues muchas gracias por dejar claro el liderazgo POLITICO de Francisco. El Papa es un lider *espiritual y religioso*, su cometido es evangelizar, no decirle a la gente que tiene que ser comunista para ir al cielo. Todo lo que has dicho son planteamientos politicos facilmente rebatibles, pero no hace falta decir mas, tu mismo delatas lo que hay detras de la renuncia de Benedicto. Cuanto mas hablas mas evidente es la trama.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

¿Como va a ser golpista si fue elegido por un Conclave de acuerdo a derecho?



Tomate-chan dijo:


> A mi personalmente lo unico que me parece relevante es que es un Papa golpista, y por lo tanto todo lo que salga de su papado es ilegitimo. Que venga otro Papa elegido sin presiones del Estado profundo y la internacional socialista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Al contrario que tú, escoria inmunda que niegas el simbolo de los apostoles y el deber de obediencia del clero que sí son Doctrina. El James de marras al que le atacais dijo expresamente que:

«Se supone que el celibato es un don, o algo que escoges», ha reflexionado el sacerdote. Pero «* en términos del Catecismo, es una obligación*, y los LGBT la consideran una imposición».

Pero los sedegarajistas negais la Infalibilidad Papal. Las palabras de esos papas que pones OS ACUSAN A VOSOTROS!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Soys vosotros los modernos, los que revocais doctrina, los que os conjurais con el tiempo, los que decis que la iglesia está tomada por el hades. ES A VOSOTROS A QUIENES OS ACUSAN LAS PALABRAS DE ESOS PAPAS QUE PONES KAIROS


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Infalibilidad papal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Aqui el que traiciona la doctrina es su malevolencia me temo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Eres acusado por las palabras de todos y cada uno de los papas y citas que has puesto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Fijarse hasta que punto lo traiciona todo, que revoca la misma necesidad del Sacramento Eucaristico sustituyendolo por el rosadio. HAsta que grado de herejia llega!







Es un apostata clamoroso. Y anda buscando paja en ojos ajenos, y sino la encuentra pues difama. Y tiene la viga en su ojo!.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Infalibilidad papal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Como pretentes que la Iglesia pueda oficiar la trasustanciación SINO TIENE LA AURORIDAD DE MATEO 16:18? Como vas a ser en La IGlesia parte del cuerpo de Cristo si esta tomado por el hades y es el cuerpo del demonio. Eres tan sumamente retrasado que no sabes deducir las consecuencias de tu herejia?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

En absoluto cuando va destinado a un HEreje como usted que niega la infalibilidad papal que es DOCTRINA DE LA IGLESIA


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2019)

lo disruptivo es que seas tú, cismático, quien utilice palabras de hombres de la Iglesia para abrir brecha en ella.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

andas buscando @Kairós afrentas doctrinales donde no las hay y eres un saco andante de herejias doctrinales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

usted puede obedecer la conciencia que quiera, pero sino obedece la Doctrina es un hereje, concienzudo eso si.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Profesión de fe y juramento de fidelidad al recibir un oficio que se ha de ejercer en nombre de la Iglesia - Vida Sacerdotal - Información para sacerdotes
*Yo, N., al asumir el oficio..., prometo mantenerme siempre en comunión con la Iglesia católica, tanto en lo que exprese de palabra como en mi manera de obrar.
Cumpliré con gran diligencia y fidelidad las obligaciones a las que estoy comprometido con la Iglesia tanto universal como particular, en la que he sido llamado a ejercer mi servicio, según lo establecido por el derecho.
En el ejercicio del ministerio que me ha sido confiado en nombre de la Iglesia, conservaré íntegro el depósito de la fe y lo transmitiré y explicaré fielmente; evitando, por tanto, cualquier doctrina que le sea contraria.
Seguiré y promoveré la disciplina común a toda la Iglesia, y observaré todas las leyes eclesiásticas, ante todo aquellas contenidas en el Código de derecho canónico.
Con obediencia cristiana acataré lo que enseñen los sagrados pastores, como doctores y maestros auténticos de la fe, y lo que establezcan como guías de la Iglesia y ayudaré fielmente a los obispos diocesanos para que la acción apostólica que he de ejercer en nombre y por mandato de la Iglesia, se realice siempre en comunión con ella.
Que así Dios me ayude y estos santos evangelios que toco con mis manos.*


Creo en Dios Padre todopoderoso, creador del cielo y de la tierra. Creo en Jesucristo, su único Hijo, nuestro Señor. Fue concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu Santo y nació de María la Virgen. Padeció bajo el poder de Poncio Pilato. Fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado. Descendió a los infiernos. Al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos. Subió a los cielos, y está sentado a la derecha de Dios Padre todopoderoso. Desde allí ha de venir a juzgar a vivos y muertos. *Creo en el Espíritu Santo, la santa Iglesia católica*, la comunión de los santos, el perdón de los pecados, la resurrección de la carne, y la vida eterna. Amén.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Concilio de laodicea! 

Concilio de Laodicea 

Siglo IV, hoy se aplica otro derecho canonico escoria subhumana. Que alimañas del hades tan impresentables


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

ligereza la tuya que niegas la infalibiliidad papal, y MATEO 16:18
Las citas de los papas TE ACUSAN A TI.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Un obispo heretico que no guarda SU PROMESA DE FIDELIDAD A LA JERARQUIA ES DE FACTO UN LAICO, si ademas acusa al PAPA de hereje, entonces es un apostata y un hereje él.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Pocos has tardado para soltar una herejia TU MISMO.
El papa no puede ser hereje, es doctrina de la IGLESIA y MATEO 16:18 le asiste. QUien tiene las llaves del cielo es imposible que cometa herejia dado lo que ata es atado en el cielo. Idiotas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Desgraciado ni Rotarios es masonico, ni el Papa no es otra cosa de esa sociedad sino socio honorario, que es un reconocimiento de los rotarios simplemente a alguien que es externo a ella.

Difamaciones de los perros de satanas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Karios hereje, aqui el unico que quebranta la doctrina de la iglesia eres tu:

Infalibilidad papal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Claro me diras que lo haces por conciencia, pero hacer por conciencia te convierte en concienzudo, negar la doctrina te conbierte en HEREJE que es lo es usted, UN CONCIENZUDO HEREJE


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Aplica la infalibilidad papal desde 1870, esta es la doctrina

Infalibilidad papal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Si tu la niegas eres un hereje, si afirmas que la Iglesia puede ser tomada por el Hades y lo que es el cuerpo de Cristo trasformarse en el Cuerpo de Satanas, estas en herejia,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

No se si existe una conspiración de clero heretico, pero sabed que si existen ESTAN DE FACTO FUERA DEL SACERDOCIO POR INCUMPLIR SU PROMESA DE OBEDIENCIA POR LA QUE RECIVIERON LA POTESTAD SACRAMENTAL, y todo lo que decidan lo hacen a titulo de laicos hereticos y no tiene ningun valor. Se han puesto fuera de la iglesia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO


----------



## Mineroblanco (1 Oct 2019)

La evolución de los dogmas es un hecho histórico. Los dogmas se fueron creando a los largo de muchos siglos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

SI O NO HEREJE


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

RATA MISERABLE CONTESTA SI, ES CIERTO O NO, NO LO ES


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO 

CONTESTA SÍ ES CIERTO O NO LO ES


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aplica la infalibilidad papal desde 1870, esta es la doctrina
> 
> Infalibilidad papal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Si tu la niegas eres un hereje, si afirmas que la Iglesia puede ser tomada por el Hades y lo que es el cuerpo de Cristo trasformarse en el Cuerpo de Satanas, estas en herejia,



Nop. En el mismo enlace se explica que la infalibilidad papal debe cumplir una explicitez para ser asi considerada, y tu mismo has reconocido a lo largo de este hilo que Francisco no ha cambiado formalmente ni una coma del catecismo. Para aplicar la infalibilidad es necesaria esa formalidad;

_*Tres condiciones deben reunirse* para que una definición pontificia sea ex cathedra y se le aplique la infalibilidad pontificia:_



_Cuando el papa declara algo acerca de cualquier cuestión de fe o de moral._
_Cuando el papa declara algo «como pastor y maestro supremo de todos los fieles que confirma en la fe a sus hermanos». (En cambio no goza de la infalibilidad absoluta cuando habla en calidad de persona privada, *o cuando se dirige a un grupo solo y no a la Iglesia toda*)._
_Cuando el papa declara algo como un *«acto definitivo»* (o sea cuando expresa claramente que esa declaración es definitiva y que no se podrá cambiar en el futuro)._
_La enseñanza de la infalibilidad pontificia no sostiene la inerrabilidad del papa o imposibilidad que *el papa se equivoque* cuando da su opinión personal sobre algún asunto particular. Tampoco sostiene *que el papa esté libre de la tentación o de cometer pecados*. Según la guía doctrinal de la Iglesia, la enseñanza del papa está libre de errores solo cuando es promulgada como «solemne definición pontificia» _

¿Y por cierto, tu no eras el que daba el mismo valor a un cristiano ejemplar que a una vulgar abortera para ser miembros de una orden pontificia? Ese honor reservado a unos pocos santos que denigras equiparandolo a un pin turistico. Pero ahora de repente te interesa cumplir las normas y los protocolos, pero solo cuando te conviene atenderlos. Parece que mas bien aspiras a una dictadura francisquista por encima del bien y del mal, una vision tipica de totalitarismo y particularmente del comunismo;

http://www.centroedumatematica.com/aruiz/Articulos/La estructura intelectual del marxismo y el comunismo de nuestro tiempo.pdf

_Es interesante notar que el comunismo de Marx es un absoluto. En este se integra el ser, el deber ser y el conocer en la acción revolucionaria. Algo así como lo que se debe hacer se sanciona a partir de la acción comunista y esta es a la vez la que permite el conocimiento de la realidad social e histórica. Si se sigue en rigor el razonamiento se concluye: la acción es el criterio último de verdad y de sanción ética (simultáneamente). O, consecuentemente, no existe verdad ni tampoco existe moral más allá de la acción revolucionaria; todo se juzga a partir del éxito revolucionario proletario. En Gramsci esto será desarrollado a su extremo. Así casi cualquier cosa en teoría social o en moral es buena si hace avanzar la revolución. Esto en el fondo equivale a saltarse, eso sí con una garrocha ético-epistemológica, cualquier criterio de verdad y cualquier moral si no es conveniente a la causa revolucionaria. Lo más grave de esto es que equivale a no tener moral alguna realmente, y a no respetar el conocimiento social. La tradición marxista ha sido siempre una escuela en la negación de valores morales y cognitivos si no benefician sus fines previamente auto-definidos como verdaderos y liberadores._


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Oct 2019)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> La evolución de los dogmas es un hecho histórico. Los dogmas se fueron creando a los largo de muchos siglos.



A golpe de siglos, no a golpes de Estado.


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2019)

No juegue al escondite y hágalo con un poco de nobleza. Si presume de ser tannnn católico debería sentirse obligado por más que su naturaleza se muestre tan escurridiza. 

Falacias porque no enhebra de un puñetera vez la relación precisa e inequívoca de esos dichos papales con Francisco y su "herejías" claras y meridianas.... No lo hará. Preferirá como siempre que sea el lector quien "descubra" cuánta razón tiene escondiéndose después de todo detrás de terceros, por importantes y santos que sean. 

Si tan fácil lo tiene, aclare estas cuestiones. Será para usted y los de su cuerda un triunfo. ¿A qué tanto miedo?. 

Diga: Fracisco, por haber hecho, dicho (o pensado...) tal cosa, queda declarado hereje según ésto, éso o aquello. ¿Va a tener el valor de hacerlo o prefiere que el trabajo de sus insinuaciones sigan moldeando la mente del lector para que sea él y no usted el que declare el error del Papa o su rebeldía?. Luego si eso hablamos de los consensos y de la libertad de criterio, esa cosa tan tradional en la Iglesia....

Pero claro, si renuncia a responder la pregunta de Ariki después de tanto tiempo y dos hilos cargados de citas y fotos. escurrirá también en bulto en este reto que le pongo. Esa técnica la conozco aunque en su caso pretende que le salga casi gratis: orientar al lector sutilmente para que su respuesta sea la adecuada dejando en el lector la sensación de que estaba tan claro que él mismo ha sido capaz de llegar a ella.

Si tan claro lo tiene, haga como se ha hecho de toda la vida: enuncie el problema y los antecedentes y saque conclusiones. Pero debe ser usted quien lo haga pues es usted el que ataca de manera excepcional para cualquier católico y tal ocasión merece una respuesta igual de excepcional en cuanto a su verdad y la fortaleza de su argumentación.

Deje de jugar como un bot propagandista que emplea mismos medios y técnica que los que se dedican a la política o a moldear conciencias con fines poco claros.

"No levantarás falso testimonio". El mal a otros por sus insidias también es pecado mortal. Ya veremos lo en serio que se toma su vida "católica" y si le queda un minuto para pensar en ella entre tanto compromiso...


----------



## Plutonio (1 Oct 2019)

En resumen: ¿Tiene que haber solemnidad y y proclamación formal para que lo que diga un papa sea ex cathedra? ¿En otro caso lo que diga podría no ser infalible? ¿Es así?


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Oct 2019)

Plutonio dijo:


> En resumen: ¿Tiene que haber solemnidad y y proclamación formal para que lo que diga un papa sea ex cathedra y en otro caso lo que diga podría no ser infalible? ¿Es así?



Es asi.


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Bergoglio fue puesto mediante un golpe de Estado por la izquierda internacional *anticristiana*. El en si mismo es resultado de una operacion politica, no religiosa. No es un lider espiritual y ademas es un fariseo que no se aplica lo que predica.
> 
> Ortega Smith atiza ya hasta al Papa: "Que abra el Vaticano él a los inmigrantes"
> 
> ...



También se opone a las guerras de control geoestratégico y a la rapiña de las compañías internacionales y no le hacen ni caso. Zapatero a tus zapatos. Y luego, cuando llegan los efectos, se le pide que no haga nada y si lo hace que sea el propio Papa el que diga qué migrantes son buenos y cuáles no.. 

Osea, mal en todo caso, porque si se mantiene indiferentes deja de cumplir con un mandato directo de Cristo en la persona humana, sea samaritano, salmantino o de Camerún. Y si no se mantiene indiferente debe decir un poco y dejarlo pasar. O si finalmente hace lo que se espera de un Papa y de la Iglesia entera, entonces los perros que solo gruñían se ponen a rabiar.

Frente a la utilización de masas humanas con fines políticos, las Iglesia responde como debe. No es ella la culpable ni la causa pero no puede ni debe apartarse de minimizar sus efectos. Claro y meridiano

Es el mundo el que ha cambiado y a muchos les resulta insoportable tener que escuchar lo que su conciencia drogada ya no les dice.


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2019)

¿Me va a decir que me lea el hilo como si fuera un recién llegado?. Esas cabriolas han sido desmontadas y ni siquiera ha entrado al trapo de contra-desmontarlas salvo recurriendo al vuelta a empezar. Usted acusa, luego acusa y luego vuelve a acusar sin poner el más mísero matiz a lo que decimos nosotros. Esos cardenales de las dubias son cuatro y su perro. Si ellos pretenden "reformar" la Iglesia, pues buena suerte y tal. 

Ahora me vendrá con que la razón está siempre de parte de los "pocos"...

La Iglesia Eterna sigue adelante.

Ya hay contactos abiertos en los Lefebvrianos y el Papa Francisco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Como suponeis atajo de puercos con el cerebro de un mosquito que el papa comete herejia si nada de lo que dice lo hace "ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia", para que alguien cometa Herejia lo debe de hacer a titulo de enseñar una doctrina que ha de ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia. 

Eres un cobarde rastrero miserable y vil rata, si tienes el atrevimiento de llamar anticristo al Papa asume tu EXCOMUNIÓN pues asi procede contigo y con todo ese supuesto clero conspirador.

*De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO

CONTESTA SÍ ES CIERTO O NO LO ES


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2019)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Me va a decir que me lea el hilo como si fuera un recién llegado?. Esas cabriolas han sido desmontadas y ni siquiera ha entrado al trapo de contra-desmontarlas salvo recurriendo al vuelta a empezar. Usted acusa, luego acusa y luego vuelve a acusar sin poner el más mísero matiz a lo que decimos nosotros. Esos cardenales de las dubias son cuatro y su perro. Si ellos pretenden "reformar" la Iglesia, pues buena suerte y tal.
> 
> Ahora me vendrá con que la razón está siempre de parte de los "pocos"...
> 
> ...




los lefebvrianos son modernistas sabes? no has visto que se reunen con el Papa?

o es el Papa al que podemos llamar "tradicionalista" por reunirse con los lefebvrianos?

uff, vaya lío para la cabeza de L.K. Kairos, no?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

si el papa se reune con lefrebes, es que debe de serlo. Sino lo desmiente, aun lo deja mas claro.



Bernaldo dijo:


> los lefebvrianos son modernistas sabes? no has visto que se reunen con el Papa?
> 
> o es el Papa al que podemos llamar "tradicionalista" por reunirse con los lefebvrianos?
> 
> uff, vaya lío para la cabeza de L.K. Kairos, no?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Tengo pruebas irrefutables aqui de que el Papa se ha vuelto anglicano, es un escandalo! que razon tenia cuando Kairos opto por la ex-comunion.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Esto va a ser la comidilla de infocatolica durante meses, el papa juan pablo II era budista!


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Esto va a ser la comidilla de infocatolica durante meses, el papa juan pablo II era budista!




Quieren la guerra por todos los medios y les molestan los "interceptores" de tanto misil balístico, en este caso y en esta guerra, en forma de bites de desinformación. Es la guerra por otros medios, la guerra silenciosa que no lo será precisamente por el ruido de las palabras y los memes.

Sí Kairós, el meme no es ni la fotografía ni el texto, sino el uso fraudulento de lo que representa y contiene.


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Oct 2019)

BGA dijo:


> También se opone a las guerras de control geoestratégico y a la rapiña de las compañías internacionales y no le hacen ni caso. Zapatero a tus zapatos. Y luego, cuando llegan los efectos, se le pide que no haga nada y si lo hace que sea el propio Papa el que diga qué migrantes son buenos y cuáles no..
> 
> Osea, mal en todo caso, porque si se mantiene indiferentes deja de cumplir con un mandato directo de Cristo en la persona humana, sea samaritano, salmantino o de Camerún. Y si no se mantiene indiferente debe decir un poco y dejarlo pasar. O si finalmente hace lo que se espera de un Papa y de la Iglesia entera, entonces los perros que solo gruñían se ponen a rabiar.
> 
> ...



Solo tienes que comparar a Francisco con los anteriores Papas. No seas soberbio y reconoce que Bergoglio se extralimita. El Papa esta para evangelizar, no para hacer politica. El ser humano elige en libre albedrio su condena o salvacion. La Iglesia solo esta para acoger y ayudar a los que libremente eligen a Dios y para anunciar su palabra. Entre otras cosas porque no hay manera de obligar a alguien a tener fe. Los anteriores Papas no crearon esta division porque tenian claro cual es su papel en este mundo. Francisco ni lo entiende ni lo quiere entender porque ha sido puesto a la fuerza para cumplir una agenda marxista cultural que busca usar a la religion para abandonar el viejo orden liberal e imponer el totalitarismo globalista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Ensoberbecido estas tu si crees que un gusano de tu complexion puede decir al Santo Pater que debe hacer o dejar de hacer en cuanto a sus actividades politico-diplomaticas.

Pío XII - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

He aqui un Papa que se inmiscuyó en la politica nazi para evitar que miles de Judios fueran asesinados



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Solo tienes que comparar a Francisco con los anteriores Papas. No seas soberbio y reconoce que Bergoglio se extralimita. El Papa esta para evangelizar, no para hacer politica. El ser humano elige en libre albedrio su condena o salvacion. La Iglesia solo esta para acoger y ayudar a los que libremente eligen a Dios y para anunciar su palabra. Entre otras cosas porque no hay manera de obligar a alguien a tener fe. Los anteriores Papas no crearon esta division porque tenian claro cual es su papel en este mundo. Francisco ni lo entiende ni lo quiere entender porque ha sido puesto a la fuerza para cumplir una agenda marxista cultural que busca usar a la religion para abandonar el viejo orden liberal e imponer el totalitarismo globalista.


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Solo tienes que comparar a Francisco con los anteriores Papas. No seas soberbio y reconoce que Bergoglio se extralimita. El Papa esta para evangelizar, no para hacer politica. El ser humano elige en libre albedrio su condena o salvacion. La Iglesia solo esta para acoger y ayudar a los que libremente eligen a Dios y para anunciar su palabra. Entre otras cosas porque no hay manera de obligar a alguien a tener fe. Los anteriores Papas no crearon esta division porque tenian claro cual es su papel en este mundo. Francisco ni lo entiende ni lo quiere entender porque ha sido puesto a la fuerza para cumplir una agenda marxista cultural que busca usar a la religion para abandonar el viejo orden liberal e imponer el totalitarismo globalista.



Y quien es usted para poner límites a la labor del Papa justo en un tiempo en el que un "poder" distinto a las pugnas del mundo pueda dar testimonio de paz y de Cristo. 

La división no la crea el Papa, la crean los acomodados para los que aún no había llegado "su tiempo". 

No habría un mundo más feliz (sus verdaderas fuerzas) que un Papa "a lo suyo" marcando la diferencia entre la Fe privada y la actividad pública. No dirá qué nación debe prevalecer sobre qué otras porque esa no es su misión. Lo es recordar a todos que la paz es superior a la guerra; que el diálogo es mejor que el enfrentamiento y que por mucho que fastidie a tantos rigoristas, es preferible un hombre que pueda reconducir su vida que un hombre muerto.

Toca los "cohones" a todos y a los primeros a nosotros. No es fácil asumir que un pastor sea "tan cruel" con los suyos como displicente con los que no son los suyos. El primer beneficio de comprender ésto, es que uno se va haciendo a la idea de que ser cristiano no es vivir en una "burbuja" mental...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Para el que no sepa lo el aviso de ANATEMA de los temerarios que osen negar la infalifilidad Papal

*De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

LEV 27:29 `Ninguna persona que haya sido dedicada como anatema será redimida; ciertamente se le dará muerte.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Es muy facil mugir opiniones atraves de la internete, pero atacar al Santo Pater, legitimo Heredero de San Pedro y Vicario de Cristo, Jefe de la IGlesia Catolica, Sumo Pontifice es algo sumamente grave. Pero habeis aprendido mal de los perrodistas, que han tomado la costumbre que desde sus sillones pueden tener la desverguenza de juzgarlo todo. Estais podridos de modernismo, unas buenas tortas os vendrian bien.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Me lo temia, Francisco I trabaja para la KGB


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Oct 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Y quien es usted para poner límites a la labor del Papa justo en un tiempo en el que un "poder" distinto a las pugnas del mundo pueda dar testimonio de paz y de Cristo.
> 
> La división no la crea el Papa, la crean los acomodados para los que aún no había llegado "su tiempo".
> 
> ...



Vamos, mas excusas para imponer el totalitarismo al precio que sea. Cuando llegue el cisma y la Iglesia vuelva a debilitarse otra vez, tu seguiras henchido el orgullo de haber colaborado a tan importante obra.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2019)

Antes de ayer se celebró el día de San Miguel Arcángel, protector entre otros, de la Iglesia Católica.

Pondrá a estos soberbios en su sitio, sin duda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Te lo vuelvo a preguntar, cual es el monton de bazofia del que procedes para creer que tienes autoridad para decir que debe hacer o dejar de hacer en cuestiones politoc-diplomaticas el Papa que ademas es un Jefe de Estado.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Vamos, mas excusas para imponer el totalitarismo al precio que sea. Cuando llegue el cisma y la Iglesia vuelva a debilitarse otra vez, tu seguiras henchido el orgullo de haber colaborado a tan importante obra.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Vamos, mas excusas para imponer el totalitarismo al precio que sea. Cuando llegue el cisma y la Iglesia vuelva a debilitarse otra vez, tu seguiras henchido el orgullo de haber colaborado a tan importante obra.



me temo que el que estaría orgulloso de un cisma serías tí, se nota a leguas que quieres debilitarla.


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ensoberbecido estas tu si crees que un gusano de tu complexion puede decir al Santo Pater que debe hacer o dejar de hacer en cuanto a sus actividades politico-diplomaticas.
> 
> Pío XII - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> He aqui un Papa que se inmiscuyó en la politica nazi para evitar que miles de Judios fueran asesinados



Todos los Papas se han metido en temas politicos, pero desde la distancia de no confundirse con ellos. Francisco solo habla de cambio climatico, anticapitalismo, orgullo gay e inmigracion. No es un Papa, es un golpista puesto por la internacional socialista.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Todos los Papas se han metido en temas politicos, pero desde la distancia de no confundirse con ellos. Francisco solo habla de cambio climatico, anticapitalismo, orgullo gay e inmigracion. *No es un Papa, es un golpista puesto por la internacional socialista.*



vaya un trollazo... 

PD: pues nada, listo, coged los de la internacional bannoniana y poned al siguiente... lumbreras!


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a preguntar, cual es el monton de bazofia del que procedes para creer que tienes autoridad para decir que debe hacer o dejar de hacer en cuestiones politoc-diplomaticas el Papa que ademas es un Jefe de Estado.



La bazofia que me precede se llama Benedicto y Juan Pablo, autenticos lideres religiosos que hablaban de religion y fueron elegidos por la Iglesia y solo por la Iglesia. Y no pierdas el tiempo buscando cuando alguna vez hablaron de politica. De hecho te informo de que lo unico que me motiva a seguir en este hilo es el simple morbo de ver hasta donde puede llegar tu cinismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Quien eres tu escombro para pronunciarte en contra de la decisión de un Sagrado Concilio?



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Todos los Papas se han metido en temas politicos, pero desde la distancia de no confundirse con ellos. Francisco solo habla de cambio climatico, anticapitalismo, orgullo gay e inmigracion. No es un Papa, es un golpista puesto por la internacional socialista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

Solo hablas por ti mismo gusano, no inmiscuyas a otros en tus inquinas.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> La bazofia que me precede se llama Benedicto y Juan Pablo, autenticos lideres religiosos que hablaban de religion y fueron elegidos por la Iglesia y solo por la Iglesia. Y no pierdas el tiempo buscando cuando alguna vez hablaron de politica. De hecho te informo de que lo unico que me motiva a seguir en este hilo es el simple morbo de ver hasta donde puede llegar tu cinismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

los garajes son una cantera de freaks








Bernaldo dijo:


> vaya un trollazo...
> 
> PD: pues nada, listo, coged los de la internacional bannoniana y poned al siguiente... lumbreras!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

NO VAIS A APRENDER NADA QUE NO ESTEIS DISPUESTOS A APRENDER

Parábola del hijo pródigo

11 También dijo: Un hombre tenía dos hijos;

12 y el menor de ellos dijo a su padre: Padre, dame la parte de los bienes que me corresponde; y les repartió los bienes.

13 No muchos días después, juntándolo todo el hijo menor, se fue lejos a una provincia apartada; y allí desperdició sus bienes viviendo perdidamente.

14 Y cuando todo lo hubo malgastado, vino una gran hambre en aquella provincia, y comenzó a faltarle.

15 Y fue y se arrimó a uno de los ciudadanos de aquella tierra, el cual le envió a su hacienda para que apacentase cerdos.

16 Y deseaba llenar su vientre de las algarrobas que comían los cerdos, pero nadie le daba.

17 Y volviendo en sí, dijo: !!Cuántos jornaleros en casa de mi padre tienen abundancia de pan, y yo aquí perezco de hambre!

18 Me levantaré e iré a mi padre, y le diré: Padre, he pecado contra el cielo y contra ti.

19 Ya no soy digno de ser llamado tu hijo; hazme como a uno de tus jornaleros.

20 Y levantándose, vino a su padre. Y cuando aún estaba lejos, lo vio su padre, y fue movido a misericordia, y corrió, y se echó sobre su cuello, y le besó.

21 Y el hijo le dijo: Padre, he pecado contra el cielo y contra ti, y ya no soy digno de ser llamado tu hijo.

22 Pero el padre dijo a sus siervos: Sacad el mejor vestido, y vestidle; y poned un anillo en su mano, y calzado en sus pies.

23 Y traed el becerro gordo y matadlo, y comamos y hagamos fiesta;

24 porque este mi hijo muerto era, y ha revivido; se había perdido, y es hallado. Y comenzaron a regocijarse.

25 Y su hijo mayor estaba en el campo; y cuando vino, y llegó cerca de la casa, oyó la música y las danzas;

26 y llamando a uno de los criados, le preguntó qué era aquello.

27 Él le dijo: Tu hermano ha venido; y tu padre ha hecho matar el becerro gordo, por haberle recibido bueno y sano.

28 Entonces se enojó, y no quería entrar. Salió por tanto su padre, y le rogaba que entrase.

29 Mas él, respondiendo, dijo al padre: He aquí, tantos años te sirvo, no habiéndote desobedecido jamás, y nunca me has dado ni un cabrito para gozarme con mis amigos.

30 Pero cuando vino este tu hijo, que ha consumido tus bienes con rameras, has hecho matar para él el becerro gordo.

31 Él entonces le dijo: Hijo, tú siempre estás conmigo, y todas mis cosas son tuyas.

32 Mas era necesario hacer fiesta y regocijarnos, porque este tu hermano era muerto, y ha revivido; se había perdido, y es hallado.


----------



## Plutonio (1 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?
> 
> ...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*
> 
> ...



Esa pregunta no iba dirigida a mí. No obstante, en mi opinión, ese dogma se habla sólo de la infalibilidad papal expresamente en los casos en el que el Romano Pontífice habla ex cathedra. No lo contradigo desde luego, pero si, como parece, lo defendido en este hilo es que el Papa no se equivoca nunca, tendrá que ser por otro dogma que exprese que nunca se equivoca en ningún caso, y no sólo el de ex cathedra. Pregunto entonces si el dogma de la infalibilidad papal se refiere a que el Papa en ningún caso puede equivocarse.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Oct 2019)

aver, el papa nunca puede ser hereje porque nada de lo que diga en terminos de *, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia* deja de ser infalible. Para ser hereje hace falta hablar en terminos de pretender establecer doctrina.

Tomad vitaminas o algo para potenciar la mollera.



Plutonio dijo:


> Esa pregunta no iba dirigida a mí. No obstante, en mi opinión, ese dogma se habla sólo de la infalibilidad papal expresamente en los casos en el que el Romano Pontífice habla ex cathedra. No lo contradigo desde luego, pero si, como parece, lo defendido en este hilo es que el Papa no se equivoca nunca, tendrá que ser por otro dogma que exprese que nunca se equivoca en ningún caso, y no sólo el de ex cathedra. Pregunto entonces si el dogma de la infalibilidad papal se refiere a que el Papa en ningún caso puede equivocarse.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Y se sigue directamente de Mateo 16:19 que dice que lo que la iglesia ate en la tierra quede atado en el cielo. ¿como va a ser heretico nada que ate en el cielo la Iglesia si la prueba de que no lo es esque esta atado en el cielo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

El Pater Fortea lo explica meridiano,


----------



## Plutonio (2 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> aver, el papa nunca puede ser hereje porque nada de lo que diga en terminos de *, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia* deja de ser infalible. Para ser hereje hace falta hablar en terminos de pretender establecer doctrina.
> 
> Tomad vitaminas o algo para potenciar la mollera.



Y yo te he preguntado si se puede equivocar cuando no trata de establecer doctrina, no he cuestionado el resto de cosas. Uno puede equivocarse sin ser hereje. Y la pregunta la he hecho educadamente, como una duda mía, no para que contestes como lo has hecho, que si vitaminas y chorradas de ésas. No estoy entrando en la polémica de si el papa es hereje. Si a una duda contestas con fanfarronadas así, pues qué quieres que te diga, macho. Hay muchos malentendidos que pueden surgir al ver un tema como este para gente que como yo no domina esta materia, que uno pregunte para ver si le aclaran las cosas y que me traten así, pues muy bien hombre, ya sabes adónde te tienes que ir.
Fortea lo dice en el vídeo ése, que el papa podría equivocarse en un sermón pero no en textos magisteriales. Alrededor del minuto 4. Eso era lo que estaba preguntando, si podría haber algún caso en el que se equivocara.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Aver chaval, aqui estamos bombardeando a gentuza que lleva la insignia del anatema en el pecho al afirmar que el papa es el anticristo, que la Iglesia esta tomada por el hades y que por tanto el Cuerpo Mistico de Cristo esta Corrompido. No me vengas con que yo solo pasaba por aqui comiendo azucar de algodón, igual te largas al parque. El papa puede en potencia soltar boludeces, pero eso no da pie a tratarsele de anticristo, porque para eso ha de difundir doctrina heretica, que por Mateo 16:18 esencialmente y por el dogma de 1870 no pueden. Y en base a estas de facto herejias que son negar ambos principios, tenemos subseres tratando de montarle toda esta orquestación a gran escala basada en mentiras y difamaciones para destruirle y con ella la iglesia, acusandole de ser el anticristo. 

Aqui estamos hablando de cosas serias.



Plutonio dijo:


> Y yo te he preguntado si se puede equivocar cuando no trata de establecer doctrina, no he cuestionado el resto de cosas. Uno puede equivocarse sin ser hereje. Y la pregunta la he hecho educadamente, como una duda mía, no para que contestes como lo has hecho, que si vitaminas y chorradas de ésas. No estoy entrando en la polémica de si el papa es hereje. Si a una duda contestas con fanfarronadas así, pues qué quieres que te diga, macho. Hay muchos malentendidos que pueden surgir al ver un tema como este para gente que como yo no domina esta materia, que uno pregunte para ver si le aclaran las cosas y que me traten así, pues muy bien hombre, ya sabes adónde te tienes que ir.
> Fortea lo dice en el vídeo ése, que el papa podría equivocarse en un sermón pero no en textos magisteriales. Alrededor del minuto 4. Eso era lo que estaba preguntando, si podría haber algún caso en el que se equivocara.


----------



## Plutonio (2 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aver chaval, aqui estamos bombardeando a gentuza que lleva la insignia del anatema en el pecho al afirmar que el papa es el anticristo, que la Iglesia esta tomada por el hades y que por tanto el Cuerpo Mistico de Cristo esta Corrompido. No me vengas con que yo solo pasaba por aqui comiendo azucar de algodón, igual te largas al parque. El papa puede en potencia soltar boludeces, pero eso no da pie a tratarsele de anticristo, porque para eso ha de difundir doctrina heretica, que por Mateo 16:18 esencialmente y por el dogma de 1870 no pueden. Y en base a estas de facto herejias que son negar ambos principios, tenemos subseres tratando de montarle toda esta orquestación a gran escala basada en mentiras y difamaciones para destruirle y con ella la iglesia, acusandole de ser el anticristo.
> 
> Aqui estamos hablando de cosas serias.



Yo no le he tratado al papa de anticristo. Ha habido momentos que parecía que en la disputa tenía toda la razón el Kaós y hay momentos que parece que la tienes tú, ahora parece que la tienes tú. Hay gente leyendo el hilo, y si no te parece importante que puedan suscitarse confusiones en alguien, pues muy bien hombre, muy bien. Yo hice la pregunta educadamente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Aclarado no? pues no seas pesado



Plutonio dijo:


> Yo no le he tratado al papa de anticristo. Ha habido momentos que parecía que en la disputa tiene toda la razón el Kaós y hay momentos que parece que la tienes tú, ahora parece que la tienes tú. Hay gente leyendo el hilo, y si no te parece importante que puedan suscitarse confusiones en alguien, pues muy bien hombre, muy bien. Yo hice la pregunta educadamente.


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Oct 2019)

@El Ariki Mau solo te falta decir que el Papa es Dios


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Oct 2019)

Cada vez que Bergoglia habla de cambio climatico se pone al servicio del Principe de la mentira.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

Ahora puedes irte a tu garaje con el anatema sobre tus espaldas a hacer lo que haceis las viboras cuando os reunis





Tomate-chan dijo:


> @El Ariki Mau solo te falta decir que el Papa es Dios
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 161583


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

La autoridad de la Iglesia le viene de Jesucristo


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Oct 2019)

¿Qué son los antipapas y cómo surgieron? - El Perú necesita de Fátima

_De ahí la advertencia hecha por el gran Papa Adriano VI (siglo XVI): “La Sagrada Escritura anuncia claramente que los pecados del pueblo tienen origen en los pecados de los sacerdotes, y por eso, como observa Crisóstomo, nuestro Divino Salvador, cuando quiso purificar la enferma ciudad de Jerusalén, se dirigió en primer lugar al Templo, para reprender antes que nada los pecados de los sacerdotes; y en ello imitó al buen médico, que cura la enfermedad en su raíz” (Ludwig Pastor, Historia de los Papas, Editorial Gustavo Gil, Barcelona, 1952, vol. IX). 

La elección de Urbano VI


Como ninguno de los conclavistas podía conquistar los dos tercios de los votos, era necesario recurrir a alguien fuera del colegio cardenalicio. Las atenciones se volvieron hacia el arzobispo de Bari, Italia, que terminó siendo aceptado aunque con restricciones por los diversos partidos. Obtuvo quince votos, pues el cardenal Orsini que deseaba la tiara para sí, se abstuvo. La duda está en que si todos los votantes lo hicieron con perfecta libertad, o por miedo de las amenazas, *lo cual invalidaría la elección.

WikiLeaks: Clinton, Obama y Soros derrocaron al Papa Benedicto XVI con un golpe en el Vaticano.*_


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Oct 2019)

como dice el Ariki, parece que ahora Latin King Kairós dirige sus tiros también contra Juan Pablo II.

no tiene vergüenza, actúa como un protestante evangélico radical.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Oct 2019)

tienes más cara que el cemento armado, lo hemos visto a lo largo de estas últimas semanas, te estás dedicando a propagar la desconfianza y la discordia contra la Iglesia Católica, empezaste con Francisco, en el último ya atacas con una foto a Juan Pablo II y supongo que no tardarás en aplicarle historias similares a Benedicto, con lógicas similares.

no eres trigo limpio y tu trayectoria lo ha delatado.


----------



## BGA (2 Oct 2019)

Un protestante y cualquier enemigo de la Iglesia se puede permitir todos los lujos que considere necesarios para atacarla, sea desde fuera o desde dentro haciéndose pasar por lo que no es.

Todo lo que escribe (copia) se entiende como una advertencia cierta en contra de sujetos o grupos inciertos salvo casos flagrantes conocidos y por conocer y que de momento no se reconocen en Francisco. De ser cierto que se conocieran en este Papa, usted lo habría relatado con pelos y señales señalando sus errores incuestionables a la luz de la Doctrina y el Magisterio. ¿Porqué no lo hace?. Se limita a señalar una vinculación entre esas advertencias y el Papa sin ofrecernos ideas claras, hechos incuestionables, que sirvan para arrojar luz a la cuestión. Todo lo contrario, sus insidias le ponen al lector en la "necesidad" de que él mismo dilucide la verdad de sus acusaciones sobre la base de advertencias asumidas por los católicos en la persona concreta de este Papa...

No puede haber un acto de mayor modernismo que el de hacer partícipe al católico de base de un debate cuyas conclusiones particulares no se fundamenten en hechos ciertos y probados, promoviendo la subjetividad y el relativismo de cuantos están dispuestos a ser ellos mismos quienes juzguen a la máxima autoridad Católica según su criterio personal. 

Animo al lector a que no se deje abrumar por el incesante chorreo de citas sin preguntarse o tener en cuenta la relación verdadera que existe entre tales citas y el Papa Francisco. Recordar además que esta campaña contra su persona lo es contra la Iglesia en la medida en que es su máxima autoridad. Si esta campaña la lideran unos pocos cardenales a pesar del enorme aparato mediático puesto a su disposición, el lector debe considerar si "toda" la Iglesia que se mantiene fiel a este Papa, forma parte de la conjura contra la Iglesia verdadera, que sabemos sucederá pero no sabemos ni el día ni la hora. Si todos callan a pesar de las invitaciones a no permanecer callados ante el error y la herejía, el lector debe considerar que de facto la Iglesia ya ha sido tomada por el Anticristo... ¿Tienen esa sensación en su experiencia cristiana, en los sermones, en la reverencia eucarística, en las propias palabras de Francisco sobre Cristo y el Evangelio?.

Dado que entre esas advertencias apocalípticas se incluye la persecución del Papa y de los católicos fieles hasta la muerte... ¿creen acaso que será el Papa actual quien persiga a otro y que los católicos que nos sometemos a su autoridad perseguiremos a muerte a esos "verdaderos" católicos". 

Sin embargo lo tendrán más claro cuando asistan a las agresivas lapidaciones de tantas webs en su guerra verbal contra Francisco. ¿Quién persigue a quién?. Si también se perseguirá al creyente sincero debe haber fuerzas formidables del mundo que los persigan... ¿éste Papa y sus fieles tal vez?. ¿Tal vez las fuerzas del mundo que ahora mismo ya tienen el poder de hacerlo si quisieran?. ¿Creen seriamente que Francisco cuenta con ese apoyo necesario de los poderosos para iniciar tal persecución?.

Entre las advertencias y la acusación hay un abismo en el que los rebeldes están creando puentes de mentira y falsedad para que su pensamiento convierta en real y cierto lo que se les está insinuando. El profeta Kairós no se mojará en proveerles de tales puentes sólidos y estables; tan solo les anima a que salten por sus propios medios al vació si es que son verdaderos católicos...

Se nos ha dicho en éste y el otro hilo que es legítimo renunciar al confort incluso a la paz para enfrentarnos al error y a la herejía. Piensen detenidamente si se cumple en Francisco y en él en la inmensa mayoría de la Iglesia Católica, que efectivamente es hora de que los católicos sinceros comiencen esa guerra... ¿No sienten como que les estuvieran inculcando la idea de que son ustedes los nuevos parias de la tierra que debe luchar contra las injusticias de Zar?. ¿Sienten acaso en su espíritu que se cumple que el Zar Francisco les está robando su salvación?.

Sean cautelosos y si en verdad se siente implicados en toda esta polémica será porque les importa su propia salvación antes que las guerras políticas que hoy día lo abarcan y usurpan todo. La humildad no es el destino de quien no tiene mejores opciones sino que es la opción más sacrificada y costosa de las que abren las puertas a la experiencia cristiana. Al otro lado de esa puerta está la Verdad y quien la vive ya no puede ni quiere renunciar a ella. Pregúntense si estos profetas del apocalipsis inspiran alguna suerte de humildad que no sea la fingida de los sepulcros blanqueados.


----------



## BGA (2 Oct 2019)

Pues aclare al personal qué o quienes son el humo de satanás. Dígalo con datos y hechos ciertos en la mano. Me recuerda mucho a este señor pero sin ninguna gracia.



Y ahora lo de la ONU. Se que no necesita que le recuerde que al Cesar lo que es del Cesar y tal... Si, el Cesar era pagano y no tardó en perseguir a muerte a los cristianos, pero Cristo no los revolucionó contra ese poder establecido. Ese era justo el propósito de los mesiánicos que esperaban a un guerrero y mataron al verdadero mesías porque no satisfizo sus propios deseos.

Han tenido que mentir a todos los países en esa organización para llevar adelante sus propias guerras. Han necesitado sentirse respaldados por todos los países del mundo buscando un fuerza moral que sabían de sobra no se la proporcionaban sus verdaderos motivos. 

La lista es larga, como larga la de los desprecios a la comunidad internacional provocando guerras que luego tiene que padecer esa comunidad de diversos modos sin beneficiarse de ninguno de sus beneficios (valga la... y tal).

Solo piensan en lo que les interesa para denostar a sus obstáculos en el proceso de conseguir una autoridad moral que se sume a su autoridad material supuestamente incontestable. 

Frente a la Organización Mundial de Naciones, ustedes se ponen de parte de los poderosos entre los poderosos que desprecian culturas, religiones y países marginales a su credo mesiánico.

Frente a la Iglesia, ustedes se ponen de parte de los poderosos entre los poderosos cuyo poder todavía no alcanza a someterla.

Mismo "espíritu" depredador. Mismo espíritu impostor que procura una Iglesia enfrentada al mundo bajo amenaza y si no tuviera lugar que triunfen, mantenerla callada o silenciada para que los poderosos del mundo lo agoten hasta la extenuación rindiendo sus sacrificios al dios dinero.

No será la ONU la que persiga a los cristianos. Serán poderes libres de obstáculo material cuando el obstáculo moral ya no sea ni rentable ni deba contar en su contra con criterios adversos.

Sois escoria que bajo la falsa rebelión contra el globalismo, trabajáis denodadamente en favor de un imperialismo monolítico de raza, cultura y religión.

De usted no puedo decir que no sepa de dónde le viene el aire. Lo sabe de sobra y no es una brisa tranquila sino un ciclón pestífero.


----------



## BGA (2 Oct 2019)

Cada cual ve lo que quiere ver. Mire, de "su casa":



> El ministerio entendido no como servicio, sino como «promoción» al altar es fruto de una mentalidad clerical. Me viene a la mente un ejemplo extremo. Diácono significa «servidor». Pero, en algunos casos, el clericalismo toca paradójicamente justo a los «servidores», los diáconos. Cuando se olvidan de que son los custodios del servicio, surge entonces el deseo de clericalizarse y de ser «promovidos» al altar.
> 
> 
> El clericalismo tiene como consecuencia directa la rigidez.* ¿No habéis visto nunca a jóvenes sacerdotes del todo rígidos en sotana negra y capelo con la forma del planeta Saturno en la cabeza? Ahí lo tenéis: detrás de todo el rígido clericalismo hay serios problemas*. Recientemente he tenido que intervenir en tres diócesis problemas que después se expresaban en estas formas de rigidez que escondían desequilibrios y problemas morales.
> ...



Vamos, que la mona que se viste de seda, en mona se queda. El tonto con gorra plato, sigue tonto todo el rato.

¿Es eso juzgar a la seda o la gorra de plato por lo que significan?. No. Es juzgar a quien vistiendo de seda o llevando una gorra de plato se olvidan que son monos o tontos.

En eso debe consistir la nueva evangelización: asumir la Verdad y predicarla sacándose de encima la costumbre que hace señora a la mona y autoridad al tonto.


----------



## BGA (2 Oct 2019)

Hay países en la ONU que están en contra del aborto y de la leyes LGTB, entre ellos varios católicos y muchos musulmanes. Según acostumbran a discernir ustedes, ¿qué podríamos decirles a esos países sobre su pertenencia a la ONU?


----------



## Padre Pio (2 Oct 2019)

Es muy facil criticar al Papa Francisco tranquilamente desde el sillon de casa, dejandolo solo rodeado de lobos. Esto es lo que suelen hacer muchos, porque lo que dice no coincide con su ideologia politica.

Si en vez de criticarlo tanto se le apoya, a el y a muchos Obispos, seguramente podrian hacer declaraciones mas contundentes, como en el pasado.

Asi que menos hipocresia y MAS ARRIMAR EL HOMBRO.

Menos ver la mota en el ojo ajeno y mas sacar la viga en el propio.

Todos con el Papa.


----------



## Padre Pio (2 Oct 2019)

Se te olvida decir *Kairós *que el Padre Pio OBEDECIO siempre a la autoridad de la Iglesia, *no iba creando cismas, ni creaba una imagen falsa de la Iglesia como haces tu.*

Hablas de la infiltracion de la masoneria en la Iglesia, pero no toda infiltracion tiene por que ser "progre", tambien puede ser entre los que se dicen "puros" y van acusando a los Papas de herejes.

Hay muchas webs que se dedican a acusar a los pastores de la Iglesia de herejes...*quiza el humo de Satanas esta tambien en muchas de esas webs "tradicionalistas"*, ¿o eso no lo tienes en cuenta y tu tambien quieres acusar sacando las cosas de contexto?

Menos criticar y mas arrimar el hombro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Tu no eres nada para revocar la elección de un Papa por el Sagrado Concilio



Tomate-chan dijo:


> ¿Qué son los antipapas y cómo surgieron? - El Perú necesita de Fátima
> 
> _De ahí la advertencia hecha por el gran Papa Adriano VI (siglo XVI): “La Sagrada Escritura anuncia claramente que los pecados del pueblo tienen origen en los pecados de los sacerdotes, y por eso, como observa Crisóstomo, nuestro Divino Salvador, cuando quiso purificar la enferma ciudad de Jerusalén, se dirigió en primer lugar al Templo, para reprender antes que nada los pecados de los sacerdotes; y en ello imitó al buen médico, que cura la enfermedad en su raíz” (Ludwig Pastor, Historia de los Papas, Editorial Gustavo Gil, Barcelona, 1952, vol. IX).
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

La autoridad que tiene la Iglesia para atar y desatar se la da Jesucristo.







Revocar la autoridad de la Iglesia, es revocar la autoridad de Cristo. Cuando una mugrienta basura como tu ataca al Papa, ataca a un MInistro puesto hay por el Rey de Reyes.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Jajajajaja ahora lo dices... ¿Pero no decías que el cabeza de la Iglesia era el Papa? Cuantas veces te repetimos que la cabeza de la Iglesia es Jesucristo y tú negándolo, no sólo ante nosotros sino también negando el propio Catecismo que te poníamos delante de las narices. Y para colmo te contradices a ti mismo en todas las chorradas anteriores que soltaste. Eres penoso, un tarado con el criterio y las mañas de un crío de 10 años... Allá tú marikiki, ya te arrepentirás... Tienes menos credibilidad que un euro de madera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Quizas el indiferentismo y la tibieza sea la de no excomulgar a gentuza como tu que dice que el Papa es el anticristo:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

*ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia *

ex catedra no es lo que a ti te parezca, ¿como le llamas anticristo al Papa cuando no ha lugar a que "define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia" ?

Tu cobarde miserable, sostienes que el Papa enseña doctrina heretica que debe de ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia para llamarle Anticristo, pero pretendes no sostener eso cuando la espada del ANATEMA te señala.

*De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

Más tú ya has decidido estar de lado de la herejia y has de recoger entero su fruto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO

CONTESTA SÍ ES CIERTO O NO LO ES


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Mirad si son desvergonzadas estas ratas cobardes, ahora resulta que el DOGMA de infalibilidad del Santo Pater de 1870 se hizo no para que los Papas pudieran defenderse de las inquinas de la baja jerarquia, sino en prevision de que habria un papa heretico. Justametne es alreves! se le da al Santo Pater la potestad de Ultima Autoridad Irrevocable, para hacer doctrina y excomulgar ex catedra si hace falta a toda esta jarca de conjurados traidores.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Oct 2019)

No pareces comprender la situación.

Se te ha destapado en este hilo como un negador de las Sagradas Escrituras, cismático y herético. No estás en situación de acusar ni señalar a nadie, mucho menos al Papa.

Tienes preguntas muy graves a las que responder, sólo las escabulles copipegando sin ton ni son.


Ni siquiera te das cuenta de que te has puesto un lazo argumental al cuello, cuanto más quieres huir más te lo aprietas.

Sinver!


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Oct 2019)

a ver @Kairós , pedazo de sinver, responde a eso!!!






El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?
> 
> ...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Cuando esta bazofia subhumana dice que a partir de 1870 existen Antipapas, estan diciendo que su infalibilidad no es cierta, dado que cuando "define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia" no es que sea infalible sino que esta obrando a titulo de anticristo.

SON ANATEMA PUES


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Cuando esta bazofia subhumana dice que a partir de 1870 existen Antipapas, estan diciendo que su infalibilidad no es cierta, dado que cuando "define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia" no es que sea infalible sino que esta obrando a titulo de anticristo.
> 
> SON ANATEMA PUES



eres implacable chaval, no sé cómo te lo montas...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

No como parte del derecho canonico para acallar BOCAZAS ipso facto y anatemizarlos. Sí razonable como consecuencia teologia de Mateo 16:18 que niegas dado que segun tu el Cuerpo Mistico de Cristo esta tomado por el anticristo.


[/size]


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

DE QUE TE VA A CAER UN ANATEMA DEL PULPO COMO SIGAS DICIENDO QUE EL PAPA ES EL ANTICRISTO REVOCANDO DOGMA EN FIRME.


----------



## Cuncas (2 Oct 2019)

Padre Pio dijo:


> Es muy facil criticar al Papa Francisco tranquilamente desde el sillon de casa, dejandolo solo rodeado de lobos. Esto es lo que suelen hacer muchos, porque lo que dice no coincide con su ideologia politica.
> 
> Si en vez de criticarlo tanto se le apoya, a el y a muchos Obispos, seguramente podrian hacer declaraciones mas contundentes, como en el pasado.
> 
> ...



A este antipapa sólo lo defienden abiertamente (otra cosa son los que callan por miedo a excomunión) tarados, degenerados, ignorantes, masones y marxistas que nunca dudaron en ejecutar a monjas y sacerdotes y en profanar sus tumbas (qué pronto se olvida y qué poco se tiene en cuenta el martirio que sufrieron).

La ambigüedad con la que intenta ocultar la mentira y la herejía es lo que defendéis.



Cierta es la posibilidad de que no todos aquellos que no apoyan a bergoglio sean trigo limpio y que haya también lobos con piel de cordero; pero es innegable, por las múltiples barbaridades que ha dicho y hecho, que bergoglio, más que un papa, es un antipapa. No se necesitan interpretaciones descabelladas, bastan sus palabras y sus hechos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO

CONTESTA SÍ ES CIERTO O NO LO ES


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Los antipapas no pueden existir dado que nada que diga alguien que ocupa el Trono de Pedro cuando define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia puede ser falible.

Cuando tu dices que los antipapas existen, que Francisco ! es el anticristo afirmas que lo es en virtud de que define doctrina FALSA, cosa que no puede.

ERES ANATEMA ENTONCES

*De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

La infalibilidad del Papa la hacen DOGMA en 1870 y forma parte del Derecho Canonico. En prevision de toda la esta piara de conjurados que peinsan que con su "conciencia" pueden evocar al Santo Pater cuando difunde doctrina. El anatema caera sobre vosotros! sereis expulsados del CUERPO MISTICO DE CRISTO, sabed pues que sereis MUERTOS. LEVITICO 27:29

Ninguna persona que haya sido dedicada como anatema será redimida; ciertamente se le dará muerte.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Ya nos has contado que obras en conciencia, porque tu crees y opinas y piensas, más eso no te librara del ANATEMA. Al ifual que Lucifer seras expulsado que antes fue fiel a su pensamiento que a la obediencia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Ni es rotario sino que fue distinguido con el titulo de socio honorifico, ni los rotarios son masones. Asi de barato vendes tu espiritu AL ANATEMA!

Ninguna persona que haya sido dedicada como anatema será redimida; ciertamente se le dará muerte.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO

CONTESTA SÍ ES CIERTO O NO LO ES


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Aplica el nuevo derecho canonico, ESTAFADOR!

Un anatema construido con mentiras, es como debe de ser. Nadie se aleja de la Iglesia con la verdad


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO

CONTESTA SÍ ES CIERTO O NO LO ES


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

¿ES MATEO 16:18 FALSO Y LA SANTA MADRE IGLESIA ESTA TOMADA POR EL ANTICRISTO? CONTESTA SÍ, ESTÁ TOMADA O NO LO ESTÁ, CONTESTA VIBORA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Tu no eres quien para decirle al Concilio que debe tomar o dejar de tomar en cuenta bazofia subhumana.

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO

CONTESTA SÍ ES CIERTO O NO LO ES


----------



## liantres (2 Oct 2019)

el papa Francisco lo que tendría que hacer es comportarse como un rey, que es lo que es. 

Y limitar a todos los borrachos que lo auparon. 

Nadie quiere que el trono de San pedro esté subordinado a los mercaderes del templo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Y dale con la basura esta que tiene en el pecho la insignia del anatema. El Papa no es masón porque ser masón IMPLICA haber realizado el Rito Iniciatico del grado Aprendiz, usted difama contra el Papa diciendo que haber sido condecorado como socio honorifico por los Rotarios, que no son masones, equivale a ser mason. ES UNA DIFAMACIÓN.

*LEVITICO 27:29 `Ninguna persona que haya sido dedicada como anatema será redimida; ciertamente se le dará muerte.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO

CONTESTA SÍ ES CIERTO O NO LO ES

¿ES MATEO 16:18 FALSO Y LA SANTA MADRE IGLESIA ESTA TOMADA POR EL ANTICRISTO? CONTESTA SÍ, ESTÁ TOMADA O NO LO ESTÁ, CONTESTA VIBORA! 
*LEVITICO 27:29 `Ninguna persona que haya sido dedicada como anatema será redimida; ciertamente se le dará muerte.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

EXCOMULGADO, VE TU PUES COBARDE A RECIVIR LA EXCOMUNION QUE CORRESPONDE A TU DESLEALTAD, SE ANATEMA PUES Y DIFAMA A GUSTO CONTRA EL SANTO PATER, VILIPENDIALE SIN FRENO, LLAMALO ANTICRISTO DESDE LA MUERTE!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Si la Iglesia está tomada por el Hades que excomunion temeis?, os estan hechando del cuerpo de satanas, liberaros pues! id y subplicad la excomunion de la iglesia del anticristo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Hipocritas, cobardes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Potestad del Papa en el derecho canónico
El Papa, por ser el sucesor de Pedro, tiene potestad suprema, plena y universal, ordinaria e inmediata, sobre la Iglesia Universal


El Papa es la más alta autoridad de la Iglesia, como vicario de Cristo. Tiene esta potestad por ser sucesor de san Pedro, a quien Jesucristo confirió la primacía entre los apóstoles (cfr. Mt 16, 13-19). La Iglesia, ya desde los inicios y cada vez con mayor claridad, es consciente de que el ministerio de la unidad, encomendado a Pedro, pertenece a la estructura perenne de la Iglesia de Cristo. Por tanto, la fe católica sostiene que el primado pontificio no es una institución humana (o de derecho eclesiástico), como sí lo son bastantes formas de organización eclesiástica creadas en distintas épocas (patriarcados, conferencias episcopales, etc.).

En el Código de Derecho Canónico se define así su función:

Canon 331: El Obispo de la Iglesia Romana, en quien permanece la función que el Señor encomendó singularmente a Pedro, primero entre los Apóstoles, y que había de transmitirse a sus sucesores, es cabeza del Colegio de los Obispos, Vicario de Cristo y Pastor de la Iglesia universal en la tierra; el cual, por tanto, tiene, en virtud de su función, potestad ordinaria, que es suprema, plena, inmediata y universal en la Iglesia, y que puede siempre ejercer libremente.

El Papa adquiere su potestad en el momento de su elección; además, puede renunciar:


Canon 332 § 1. El Romano Pontífice obtiene la potestad plena y suprema en la Iglesia mediante la elección legítima por él aceptada juntamente con la consagración episcopal. Por lo tanto, el elegido para el pontificado supremo que ya ostenta el carácter episcopal, obtiene esa potestad desde el momento mismo de su aceptación. Pero si el elegido carece del carácter episcopal, ha de ser ordenado Obispo inmediatamente.

§ 2. Si el Romano Pontífice renunciase a su oficio, se requiere para la validez que la renuncia sea libre y se manifieste formalmente, pero no que sea aceptada por nadie.




Naturaleza de la potestad del Papa

El Papa tiene una verdadera potestad, no una simple autoridad moral. “El Romano Pontífice posee, como supremo pastor y doctor de la Iglesia, la potestad de jurisdicción suprema, plena y universal, ordinaria e inmediata, sobre todos y cada uno de los pastores y fieles”. Así lo declaró el Concilio Vaticano I en 1870, repitiendo el magisterio anterior, en particular el Concilio de Florencia (s. XV). Esta doctrina fue reiterada por el Concilio Vaticano II en la constitución Lumen gentium (n. 22). El Papa no es “el primero entre iguales”, como ocurre con el Arzobispo de Canterbury entre los anglicanos, que no tiene jurisdicción fuera de su diócesis; ni tampoco se limita a un primado de honor, reducible a un simple orden de precedencia en actos protocolarios, como ostenta el Patriarca de Constantinopla entre las iglesias autocéfalas ortodoxas.



Potestad propia

Por tanto, la suprema autoridad del Papa es propia: no deriva de ninguna otra fuera de la de Cristo, ni la recibe por delegación de nadie.

|



Potestad suprema

La potestad del Papa también se define como suprema. No se quiere decir que sea un poder absoluto: El Romano Pontífice está subordinado a la palabra de Dios, a la fe católica, y es garante de la obediencia de la Iglesia y es, en este sentido, servus servorum Dei, siervo de los siervos de Dios. El ejercicio de su autoridad debe responder a la fidelidad a la doctrina recibida por la Iglesia, que es el depósito de la fe.

Esta potestad es suprema porque contiene una ausencia de subordinación respecto de cualquier otra instancia eclesiástica o civil, no una independencia absoluta. Por eso, el Papa no puede cambiar el depósito de la fe. Un ejemplo es el que dio Juan Pablo II en 1994 al confirmar solemnemente que las mujeres no pueden acceder al sacerdocio. No dijo que no permitiría la ordenación de mujeres, sino que no tenía poder para hacerlo. Se remitió a la tradición unánime de la Iglesia, que siempre ha considerado esa doctrina como recibida de Cristo y por tanto irreformable.



Potestad inmediata y universal

El primado es una autoridad de naturaleza episcopal, pero inmediata y universal. Ya el Concilio Vaticano I, en la constitución dogmática Pastor aeternus, recordó que la potestad papal no limita ni menoscaba la de los obispos, también ordinaria e inmediata. Los obispos no son como “jefes de sucursal” en las diócesis. La idea de que el Vaticano I subrayó unilateralmente la autoridad del Papa, dejando en la sombra a los obispos, olvida que el mismo Concilio tenía previsto también desarrollar la doctrina sobre el colegio episcopal, pero no pudo llegar a hacerlo porque la invasión italiana obligó a evacuar Roma con urgencia. Por otro lado, la misma constitución Pastor aeternus es una declaración solemne de los obispos reunidos en concilio junto con el Papa.



Potestad del Papa y potestad del Colegio Episcopal

La autoridad del Papa, aunque sea propia y no derive de los demás obispos, no está separada de la que tiene el colegio episcopal. Juan Pablo II lo explicaba así: “Ambos, el Papa y el cuerpo episcopal, tienen toda la plenitud de la potestad. El Papa posee esta plenitud a título personal, mientras el cuerpo episcopal la posee colegialmente, estando unido bajo la autoridad del Papa” (Catequesis de Juan Pablo II). De ahí que el Papa escuche la voz de las Iglesias a través de varias instituciones, como el Sínodo de los Obispos o las visitas ad limina. Igualmente, Juan Pablo II convocó en diversas ocasiones a las conferencias episcopales de algunos países para ayudarles a alcanzar una decisión común, ante problemas en los que no conseguían ponerse de acuerdo.

En fin, la potestad del Papa refuerza y sostiene la de los obispos. El primado es un gran don de Cristo a su Iglesia en cuanto servicio necesario a la unidad. Una prueba, a la inversa, de su importancia para garantizar la legítima autonomía de los Obispos es el caso de la China actual, donde el régimen comunista, para someter a la Iglesia, decretó la ruptura de los obispos con Roma. Intentos similares hubo en los países de Europa oriental bajo los gobiernos comunistas.



Funciones del Papa

La misión del Papa es la confiada a Pedro, según los Evangelios: Jesucristo le dio las “llaves del Reino de los Cielos”, con el poder de “atar y desatar” (cfr. Mt 16, 19), para “confirmar a los hermanos en la fe” (cfr. Lc 22, 32) y “apacentar su rebaño” (cfr. Jn 21, 15-17). O sea, es un servicio a la unidad de la Iglesia en la fe y en la comunión. Se resume en dos aspectos: enseñanza y gobierno.

Al obispo de Roma, corresponde la tarea de enseñar la verdad revelada y mostrarla a los hombres. Es una misión eminentemente positiva, no se limita a condenar los errores doctrinales. El Papa realiza esta misión de enseñanza de tres modos principales, explicaba Juan Pablo II: “Ante todo, con la palabra”; en segundo lugar, mediante escritos, propios o publicados con su autorización por la Curia Romana; tercero, mediante iniciativas institucionales para impulsar el estudio y la difusión de la fe, como se suele hacer a través de distintos consejos pontificios (Catequesis de Juan Pablo II).

Esta autoridad doctrinal suprema reside a la vez en el colegio episcopal junto con su cabeza, el Papa. Así se manifiesta, de modo singular, en los concilios ecuménicos.



Infalibilidad pontificia

Según el dogma expuesto por el Concilio Vaticano I, el Papa goza de infalibilidad “cuando, cumpliendo su oficio de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, define en virtud de su suprema autoridad apostólica que una doctrina sobre la fe o las costumbres debe ser sostenida por la Iglesia universal”. Cuando el Papa pronuncia una definición infalible, se dice que habla ex cathedra. La misma infalibilidad tienen las doctrinas expuestas con igual tenor por el colegio episcopal junto con el Papa (cfr. Código de Derecho Canónico, canon 749). Esta autoridad magisterial es la de declarar lo contenido en la Revelación, como precisa el mismo Concilio: “El Espíritu Santo no fue prometido a los sucesores de Pedro para que por revelación suya manifestaran una nueva doctrina, sino para que, con su asistencia, santamente custodiaran y expusieran fielmente la revelación transmitida por los apóstoles”.

La infalibilidad propia de unas pocas definiciones -las dogmáticas- no significa que las enseñanzas del Papa y del colegio episcopal sean “falibles” en los demás casos. Junto a la infalibilidad, existe el carisma de asistencia del Espíritu Santo, concedido a Pedro y a sus sucesores para que iluminen bien al pueblo cristiano. Este carisma no se limita a los casos excepcionales, sino que abarca en medida diferente todo el ejercicio del magisterio. Es lo que se conoce como magisterio ordinario del Papa. Por lo tanto, el Papa es maestro de la verdad también con su magisterio ordinario.



Facultades de gobierno del Papa

El gobierno que ejerce el Papa está al servicio de su ministerio de unidad y de supremo pastor en la Iglesia. Así, el Papa tiene la facultad de realizar los actos de gobierno eclesiástico necesarios o convenientes para el bien de la Iglesia. Entre estas funciones están, por ejemplo, dar el mandato para ordenar obispos, establecer diócesis u otras estructuras pastorales para la atención de los fieles, promulgar leyes para toda la Iglesia, aprobar institutos religiosos supradiocesanos, etc.

El Papa ejerce su gobierno supremo de distintas maneras, según las circunstancias y los tiempos. Por ejemplo, en la Iglesia latina nombra directamente a los obispos, mientras que en las Iglesias orientales, por lo general, confirma la elección del obispo realizada por el sínodo local. La designación directa por el Papa se implantó en Occidente para evitar las frecuentes injerencias del poder civil. En todo caso, son el bien, la utilidad o la necesidad de la Iglesia universal las que determinan en cada momento histórico la oportunidad de los modos de ejercer la autoridad, según la prudencia pastoral.

El primado del Papa tiene, por lo tanto, un contenido inmutable, que corresponde a su misión, y unos aspectos variables. De hecho, la naturaleza inmutable del primado del sucesor de Pedro se ha expresado históricamente a través de modalidades de ejercicio adecuadas a las circunstancias de la Iglesia en cada época.



El primado del Papa y la unidad de los cristianos

El primado del Papa no fue obstáculo para la unidad de los cristianos durante el primer milenio. La primacía del obispo de Roma fue reconocida por todos desde el principio; los primeros testimonios documentales se remontan al siglo I, cuando la Iglesia de Corinto recurrió al Papa san Clemente para que dirimiera sus disputas internas. Las aclamaciones a la carta dogmática enviada por el Papa León I Magno al Concilio de Calcedonia (451) -‘¡Pedro ha hablado por boca de León!’- atestiguan hasta qué punto el primado pontificio era garantía para todos los cristianos, occidentales y orientales, de la unidad en la fe.

Fueron hechos posteriores los que motivaron la ruptura de la unidad, primero en Oriente, con el cisma de 1054, y luego en Occidente, con la Reforma protestante. Por eso Juan Pablo II alentó a todos los cristianos a poner la mirada en el primer milenio, a fin de hallar vías para superar las divisiones.

El Papa puede siempre intervenir para mantener la unidad de la fe y la comunión eclesial. Pero las formas concretas de ejercer su autoridad pueden variar en cada momento histórico según lo exija el bien de la Iglesia. Para disipar las reservas de los no católicos hacia el primado papal, Juan Pablo II se refirió, en la encíclica Ut unum sint (1995), sobre el ecumenismo, a la necesidad de “encontrar una forma de ejercicio del primado que, sin renunciar de ningún modo a lo esencial de su misión, se abra a una situación nueva” (n. 95).

Y tomó la decisión inaudita de pedir sugerencias incluso a las comunidades cristianas no católicas, al invitar “a todos los pastores y teólogos de nuestras Iglesias para que busquemos, por supuesto juntos, las formas con las que este ministerio pueda realizar un servicio de fe y de amor reconocido por unos y otros” (ibid.). Esta llamada ha obtenido eco, y el diálogo ha comenzado ya, con distintas iniciativas en los últimos años.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

El Santo Pater es demasido condescendiente con todos estos conspiradores que faltan de tan modo grave a la promesa de OBEDIENCIA que hicieron para recivir el privilegio de sacramentar. Ese privilegio no se lo deben ni a su conciencia ni a su capacidad de discernir ni nada, se lo deben a la Jerarqua Eclesiastica en cuyo cuspide esta el Santo Patriarca
Quieren ortodoxia, y esta seria muy amarga para estos apostatas.

Profesión de fe y juramento de fidelidad al recibir un oficio que se ha de ejercer en nombre de la Iglesia - Vida Sacerdotal - Información para sacerdotes
*Yo, N., al asumir el oficio..., prometo mantenerme siempre en comunión con la Iglesia católica, tanto en lo que exprese de palabra como en mi manera de obrar.
Cumpliré con gran diligencia y fidelidad las obligaciones a las que estoy comprometido con la Iglesia tanto universal como particular, en la que he sido llamado a ejercer mi servicio, según lo establecido por el derecho.
En el ejercicio del ministerio que me ha sido confiado en nombre de la Iglesia, conservaré íntegro el depósito de la fe y lo transmitiré y explicaré fielmente; evitando, por tanto, cualquier doctrina que le sea contraria.
Seguiré y promoveré la disciplina común a toda la Iglesia, y observaré todas las leyes eclesiásticas, ante todo aquellas contenidas en el Código de derecho canónico.
Con obediencia cristiana acataré lo que enseñen los sagrados pastores, como doctores y maestros auténticos de la fe, y lo que establezcan como guías de la Iglesia y ayudaré fielmente a los obispos diocesanos para que la acción apostólica que he de ejercer en nombre y por mandato de la Iglesia, se realice siempre en comunión con ella.
Que así Dios me ayude y estos santos evangelios que toco con mis manos.*





liantres dijo:


> el papa Francisco lo que tendría que hacer es comportarse como un rey, que es lo que es.
> 
> Y limitar a todos los borrachos que lo auparon.
> 
> Nadie quiere que el trono de San pedro esté subordinado a los mercaderes del templo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

lamentable defensa del anatema que pende sobre ti @Kairós
te doy un consejo, rectifica


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

Esos demonios que vio deben de ser los que se inventan que el Papa es masón y se inventan vilipendios entre mofas, como que el papa quiere liberar a la quezada, que quiere casar homosexuales...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Oct 2019)

@Kairós, estas senil, no confies en una conciencia que te lleva a revocar Mateo 16:18. Se fiel a la palabra de Cristo, el hades no prevalecera en la Iglesia, no existe otra Isla segura. No confies en tus alucinaciones, espejismos. Hay muestra de arrogancia alli, caeras como Lucifer.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ciego pirado... Tú única salvación es la enfermedad mental... Los que sí que no tienen excusa son los que te utilizan como caniche de presa.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message



al Ariki se le ve buena gente, un poco irascible, pero buena gente.

has hecho el esfuerzo de intentar comprender sus argumentaciones, amigo Sapo Concho?


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

No tiene argumentos, solo falacias de autoridad en el mejor de los casos. Se arroga el derecho cismático de poner en entredicho a la autoridad suprema de "tu" Iglesia. Será el último en salir del hilo porque opera en modo automático. Copia y pega sin entrar a fondo en el problema. Sigue sin proporcionar al lector una relación precisa y verdadera entre los elementos que emplea como respaldo y sus acusaciones.

Como ya le ha dicho Ariki, todas esa acusaciones que hace usted son perfectamente válidas pero en su contra.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

Coño, ya tardaba en aparecer el surfer de las religiones , el contaminador desde infocatólica, como autoridad teológica contra el papa.







Lo cierto es que este criptoprotestante -uno de los principales responsables de la propagación de la infamia contra el papa- ha dicho que volverá a pillar ola en cuanto pueda.

He ahí su escrito en el que prepara una justificación para volver a abandonar la Iglesia Católica en un futuro. Está por ver que realmente volviera en su día a ella este cantamañanas. En realidad se sigue comportando como un protestante, algo que compartes con él, por cierto.

La caradura es impresionante, se parece a alguno...


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Coño, ya tardaba en aparecer el surfer de las religiones , el contaminador desde infocatólica, como autoridad teológica contra el papa.
> 
> Lo cierto es que este criptoprotestante -uno de los principales responsables de la propagación de la infamia contra el papa- ha dicho que volverá a pillar ola en cuanto pueda.
> 
> Por ahí tiene un escrito en el que prepara una justificación para volver a abandonar la Iglesia Católica en un futuro. Está por ver que realmente volviera en su día a ella este cantamañanas. En realidad se sigue comportando como un protestante, algo que compartes con él, por cierto.



Bustamante es "su" pastor. Nada le falta. ¿Será Bustamente?. Ay que intriga...


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Bustamante es "su" pastor. Nada le falta. ¿Será Bustamente?. Ay que intriga...



el tipo está dañando el insigne linaje Montañés que lleva por apellido, entre unos y otros parece que quieren ahogar so vieja prosapia, en fin...

donde hubo escudo durante siglos queda esto, unos bloques de hormigón... si nos vamos a la sabiduría hispánica... nadie es más que nadie si no hace más, el apellido y el linaje no son garantes de ná, salvo de "obligación" para con sus méritos pasados.







Botin perpetra la retirada del escudo de armas de la casa solariega Pérez Bustamante - El Faradio | Periodismo que cuenta


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

Me temo que sus temores ante Dios son también impostura. Luce descaradamente un extraño sentido de lealtad con Cristo poniendo peros e intentando destruir a este Papa, a su representante en la tierra le guste o no le guste. Suena muyyyyy protestante, muyyyy intimista, muyyyyy yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como. Usted no es católico. Lo deja bien claro.

Sus críticas ni las contesto porque son de índole personal que en su caso me importan menos que nada. Atienda si puede a hablar del tema sin desviar la atención con asuntos personales. Diga claro de una vez el hecho por el que acusa a Francisco argumentando -sin falacias de autoridad- la razón por la que su acusación está fundada y no sea como parece una opinión personal fruto de sus personales fobias, de-formaciones u otros intereses... Las advertencias de otros Papa y Santos valen lo mismo para analizar su postura ya que se considera no católico, sino catoliquísimo, y ello a pesar de que acaba de decir que usted responde "solo" ante Cristo. Pues bien, todos responderemos de nuestros actos ante Él, y ello incluye lealtad y obediencia a la Cabeza Visible de Su Iglesia pues así lo ha ordenado y así se ha entendido SIEMPRE. 

¿Argumento ad verecundiam por parte del Papa?. Esto ya es demasiado, señor impostor. Esto no va de consensuar nada, va de mandar y obedecer. Está usted perdido en su intimista entendimiento de la Fe Católica y no tiene reparo alguno en arrastrar consigo a todos los ingenuos que aún no han entendido que un católico no puede argumentar contra el Papa algo parecido al "Argumento ad verecundiam".

Está acabado, amigo....


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

... y vuelta a empezar. Se le han ofrecido explicaciones más que satisfactoria que usted ni se he dignado en profundizar ni discutir. Se queda en el enunciado porque es necesario pero no suficiente para desacreditar al Papa. Necesario pero no suficiente, amigo impostor.


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

Protestante que no acepta que Cristo hable por Su voz en la Tierra. Y además lo "juzga" sin temor a errar ni a Dios.


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

1234


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

Con esas denuncias y sus pruebas usted no aguantaría en un juzgado ni el tiempo que le lleve presentar el papelito...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Rectifique @Kairós, la Iglesia no es una opinión de si me gusta me hago catolico y sino me vuelvo al garaje, la Iglesia ya tenga el respaldo o no de nuestras conciencias, comprendamos o no lo que hace, tiene potestad de atar y desatar en los cielos Mateo 16:19. Asi dice el evangelio y asi hemos de acatar. Pues sino, no estamos en reveldia ante el Sante Pater, sino ante Jesucristo y Dios mismo quien es quien otorga esa autoridad a la Iglesia. 

Usted cita a unos laicos en rebeldia como fuentes de autooridad y ejemplos de conciencia justa, ensoberbecidos sobre su propia palabra, pero eso es como tratar de buscar la autoridad en un campamento militar de entre las furcias.

Rectifique.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

los surferos de la relishen, pretendiendo buscar nuevas olas, lo que acabáis es a la deriva...

vas en dirección contraria, Kairós.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

así que estás de acuerdo con LF Perez Bustamante, te irás de la Iglesia Católica...


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Oct 2019)

El papa es gay.


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

En atención a nuevos lectores. Cristo ante la muerte sintió que le flaqueaba la voluntad de continuar la voluntad del Padre que era al tiempo su voluntad como Dios. Es el Cristo humano, que teme al dolor y al sufrimiento. Es por su sufrimiento que nos redime y siendo Él el Cristo, flaqueó pero obedeció. ¿Qué tiene de extraño entonces que ante el inmenso dolor de la Madre con el cuerpo yacente de su hijo en el regazo pudiera sentir el arrebato humano de la desesperación aunque no sucumbiera a ella?. El Santo humano lo es porque su espíritu vence, no claudica, y no porque no tenga nada que vencer pues entonces no sería humano por estar privado de su libre albedrío. No es santo el que no tiene dónde elegir, sino el que teniéndolo elige la santidad. Y donde hay elección hay sufrimiento y donde hay sufrimiento aparece la desesperación, aunque sea derrotada de inmediato.

Francisco ofrece el aspecto humano de Cristo y de María para hacerlos cercanos a nuestra propia humanidad moviéndonos a la compasión y en definitiva al amor nuestro en Su favor como respuesta honesta y humana a Su Amor.

La "letra" y las enseñanzas profundas que encierran, solo las entienden para "atacar", como buenos fariseos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Evidentemente si te pones en el lugar del Amor que debia sentir Maria por Jesus, y si el Mismisimo Jesucristo dijo "aparta este caliz de mí", quizas a ella no le gusto la idea de beber tambien de ese amargo caliz y vio en lo inmediato derramarse su corazón que en quien decia ser enviado de los Planes del Padre, eso no lo hace menos Santa. Y ella no se eleva en rebeldia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Excelente. El Santo Pater sin duda se ha sumergido en el Evangelio, no ha hecho una lectura farisaica del mismo. Si no teme el cisma quizas es porque la carne negrosada ha de caer del cuerpo.



BGA dijo:


> En atención a nuevos lectores. Cristo ante la muerte sintió que le flaqueaba la voluntad de continuar la voluntad del Padre que era al tiempo su voluntad como Dios. Es el Cristo humano, que teme al dolor y al sufrimiento. Es por su sufrimiento que nos redime y siendo Él el Cristo, flaqueó pero obedeció. ¿Qué tiene de extraño entonces que ante el inmenso dolor de la Madre con el cuerpo yacente de su hijo en el regazo pudiera sentir el arrebato humano de la desesperación aunque no sucumbiera a ella?. El Santo humano lo es porque su espíritu vence, no claudica, y no porque no tenga nada que vencer pues entonces no sería humano por estar privado de su libre albedrío. No es santo el que no tiene dónde elegir, sino el que teniéndolo elige la santidad. Y donde hay elección hay sufrimiento y donde hay sufrimiento aparece la desesperación, aunque sea derrotada de inmediato.
> 
> Francisco ofrece el aspecto humano de Cristo y de María para hacerlos cercanos a nuestra propia humanidad moviéndonos a la compasión y en definitiva al amor nuestro en Su favor como respuesta honesta y humana a Su Amor.
> 
> La "letra" y las enseñanzas profundas que encierran, solo las entienden para "atacar", como buenos fariseos.


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Evidentemente si te pones en el lugar del Amor que debia sentir Maria por Jesus, y si el Mismisimo Jesucristo dijo "aparta este caliz de mí", quizas a ella no le gusto la idea de beber tambien de ese amargo caliz y vio en lo inmediato derramarse su corazón que en quien decia ser enviado de los Planes del Padre, eso no lo hace menos Santa. Y ella no se eleva en rebeldia.



Los soberbios "literalistas" no pueden aceptar una explicación desde el amor humano como si temieran que hacerlo lo pone en igualdad al Amor de Dios, de Cristo y de María. Si esta explicación despierta aún más fervor por María, les da igual...


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

el personaje este acabará reprochándole al mismísimo Jesucristo las palabras del... "Dios mío, Dios mío ¿por qué me has abandonado*"*

en fin, no es que se irá, sino que ya está ido... como P. Bustamante.

fariseos!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Supongo que la idea de el evento que tienen estos reptiles, es que Maria penso que Cristo lo habia hecho muy bien, que estaba muy orgullosa de ver como habia muerto cumpliendose las escrituras, como si acababa de ganar los 100 metros lisos. Y se fue de alli satisfecha sabiendo que las escrituras se habian cumplido.

Si esta carne necrosada ha de caer, que caiga.



BGA dijo:


> Los soberbios "literalistas" no pueden aceptar una explicación desde el amor humano como si temieran que hacerlo lo pone en igualdad al Amor de Dios, de Cristo y de María. Si esta explicación despierta aún más fervor por María, les da igual...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Siendo ellos sepulcros blanqueados otra cosa que ver un sepulcro blanqueado en Maria les molesta.
Pero su lapida no esta ya blanqueada, la inmundicia y putrefacción que guardan a desbordado por encima de ella, negando a plena luz Mateo 16:18-19.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Rectifique @Kairós, o desprendase como la carne necrosada se desprende del cuerpo vivo. Está escrito:

*LEVITICO 27:29 `Ninguna persona que haya sido dedicada como anatema será redimida; ciertamente se le dará muerte.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Usted no tiene FE, tiene opinión. Las citas que trae solo le acusan a usted.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

@Kairós agarra usted todos los versiculos y citas que nos trae por el filo y nos amenaza con el mango. Mueve a risa.


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

Este farsante está queriendo hacer ver que las dudas que tuvo Cristo ante el dolor, el sufrimiento y la muerte segura, no podía tenerlas María. Si aceptamos que Cristo dijera "Padre, por qué me has abandonado", con más razón podemos pensar que el zarpazo lacerante de la muerte del Hijo, hiciera titubear a la propia María.

No es cuestión de decir que efectivamente eso pasó. No está escrito. Pero si se puede decir, porque no sería falso, que la humanidad inmaculada de María no podía superar a la de Cristo y por tanto, las dudas de Cristo con más razón "podría" tenerlas María.

Según lo veo el asunto central que quiere transladarnos Francisco, es una enseñanza más que un debate sobre si sí o si no, con la que pretende acercar en su humanidad a Cristo y María. Si todo ésto fuera erróneo o falso, debe justificarlo quien así lo considere. Suponer que la duda instantánea sin recorrido sea en sí un pecado de soberbia, es convertir a todos los hombres en seres predestinados a la santidad porque no tendrían dudas, o al pecado por el simple hecho de tenerlas, sin que importe si se hacen efectivas o no. No es posible incapacitarnos para la duda. Si es posible por la Gracia, resolverla.

Kairós, si dudar un instante sometidos a un intenso sufrimiento es pecado... ¿Cristo cometió algún pecado?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Sino me equivoco es una reflexion que hace el Santo Pater ante madres que tienen hijos con problemas congenitos, se entiende meridiano, acercarles a Maria a sus dudas para que despues con Maria acercarlas a la Dios. Se entiende meridiano, sino eres reptil claro.



BGA dijo:


> Este farsante está queriendo hacer ver que las dudas que tuvo Cristo ante el dolor, el sufrimiento y la muerte segura, no podía tenerlas María. Si aceptamos que Cristo dijera "Padre, por qué me has abandonado", con más razón podemos pensar que el zarpazo lacerante de la muerte del Hijo, hiciera titubear a la propia María.
> 
> No es cuestión de decir que efectivamente eso pasó. No está escrito. Pero si se puede decir, porque no sería falso, que la humanidad inmaculada de María no podía superar a la de Cristo y por tanto, las dudas de Cristo con más razón "podría" tenerlas María.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Sino me equivoco es una reflexion que hace el Santo Pater ante madres que tienen hijos con problemas congenitos, se entiende meridiano, acercarles a Maria a sus dudas para que despues con Maria acercarlas a la Dios. Se entiende meridiano, sino eres reptil claro.



A los "sacerdotes" no les gusta que Cristo hable con los humildes ni los niños. Son ricos de vanidad y soberbia que se ven apartados por una autoridad que los pone por debajo de los mansos de corazón. Eso del servicio al necesitado para ellos es un ganar méritos ante el Señor. Hacen las cosas en su propio nombre. Sepulcros blanqueados.


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

La farsa es la suya que usa la Tradición como una obra incapaz de adquirir nada nuevo que la enriquezca. Le pregunté en cierta ocasión si creía que toda la Revelación y las enseñanzas de la misma han sido ya entendidas como si el conocimiento de Dios no pudiera seguir siendo profundizado. Lo nuevo no es malo per se. Solo si contradice lo anterior. Si tan seguro está de que lo hace, explíquese. Le hemos ofrecido nuestra explicación y debe exponer nuestro error no por decreto, sino explicando dónde lo cometemos.

La Tradición es un discernimiento sobre la Palabra. Si niega la versión del Papa porque no viene explicitada en el Evangelio, está negando los fundamentos de la Tradición y por tanto usted no es católico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Los que estan autorizados para hablar de tradicion son el Cesar y los Legados, no las furcias del campamento. Eso es la tradición.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

por cierto he metido a @Papo de luz en el ignore, bastante paciencia he tenido con el subser


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> por cierto he metido a @Papo de luz en el ignore, bastante paciencia he tenido con el subser



es de las pocas firmas a que he tenido en el ignore, aunque sospecho que ha saciado su necesidad de atención a través de multis.

cualquiera sabe... porque retorcido es como pocos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

para tener que leer letrajuntada sin un minimo de reflexión que la respalde no tendria bloqueadores de publicidad



Bernaldo dijo:


> es de las pocas firmas a que he tenido en el ignore, aunque sospecho que ha saciado su necesidad de atención a través de multis.
> 
> cualquiera sabe... porque retorcido es como pocos.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

BGA dijo:


> La farsa es la suya que usa la Tradición como una obra incapaz de adquirir nada nuevo que la enriquezca. Le pregunté en cierta ocasión si creía que toda la Revelación y las enseñanzas de la misma han sido ya entendidas como si el conocimiento de Dios no pudiera seguir siendo profundizado. Lo nuevo no es malo per se. Solo si contradice lo anterior. Si tan seguro está de que lo hace, explíquese. Le hemos ofrecido nuestra explicación y debe exponer nuestro error no por decreto, sino explicando dónde lo cometemos.
> 
> La Tradición es un discernimiento sobre la Palabra. *Si niega la versión del Papa porque no viene explicitada en el Evangelio, está negando los fundamentos de la Tradición y por tanto usted no es católico.*



tocado y hundido, efectivamente, criptoprotestantismo claro.


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

No sean crueles con Papo de Lux. Busca y tal vez encuentre y como los niños, su presencia no deja de desordenar las cosas...


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

BGA dijo:


> No sean crueles con Papo de Lux. Busca y tal vez encuentre y como los niños, su presencia no deja de desordenar las cosas...



es cuestión de defensa propia, al L.K. Kairós también acabaré poniéndole en ignorados, seguir haciéndole caso es solo cuestión temporal en lo que a mí respecta, demasiado tóxico.


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

Non sequitur.


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

No se sigue...


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

vaya cantamañanas, tus inventos son cada vez más absurdos:

"te has puesto una soga al cuello que te aprieta más cada vez que tratas de huir hacia adelante".


vas por el camino cismáctico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Vean al DIFAMADOR, esto es lo que dijo el Papa:

por dentro seguramente tendría ganasde decir al Ángel : ¡Mentiroso! ¡Me has engañado!

Es decir NI QUIERE, NI SE LO DICE A DIOS. Porque tener ganas no es querer (la ultimo implica reflexion) ni menos es decir, ni el Angel es Dios.

Pero aqui viene el difamador a decirnos que:

La carne podrida ha de caer del cuerpo vivo.

*LEVITICO 27:29 `Ninguna persona que haya sido dedicada como anatema será redimida; ciertamente se le dará muerte.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO

CONTESTA SÍ ES CIERTO O NO LO ES

¿ES MATEO 16:18 FALSO Y LA SANTA MADRE IGLESIA ESTA TOMADA POR EL ANTICRISTO? CONTESTA SÍ, ESTÁ TOMADA O NO LO ESTÁ, CONTESTA VIBORA! 
*LEVITICO 27:29 `Ninguna persona que haya sido dedicada como anatema será redimida; ciertamente se le dará muerte.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Ya es anatema, una rata no necesita decir que lo es, su conducta y fisionomia nos lo delatan.



Bernaldo dijo:


> vaya cantamañanas, tus inventos son cada vez más absurdos:
> 
> "te has puesto una soga al cuello que te aprieta más cada vez que tratas de huir hacia adelante".
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

Estos fariseos no tienen vergüenza. Miren lo que dice otro medio sobre el Cardenal Kasper, miembro del grupo de presión progre al que pertenece Danneels, traído aquí por nuestro colega Kairós como demostración de cuanto de malo puedan y quieran imaginar respecto al Papa Francisco:

¿Una venganza de la “mafia” progresista contra el Papa Francisco?


Resulta insólito, desde luego, que Danneels haya hecho esta confesión sabiendo que *no sólo puede acarrearle la excomunión, sino que pone en serio entredicho a esa “mafia” progresista de la que forma parte*. Tal vez la explicación haya que encontrarla, precisamente, en la fuerte contestación que han tenido Kasper y los suyos en el seno de la Iglesia, perdiendo incluso el favor del Papa. En junio Kasper se desdecía y reconocía que sus propuestas no cuentan con el apoyo del Papa, en particular la de la comunión para divorciados vueltos a casar. En agosto el Papa recordó que, aunque esas personas no están excomulgadas, su situación “contradice el sacramento cristiano”. Personalmente *creo que esa “mafia” progresista deseaba cambios profundos y rápidos que pusiesen patas arriba la doctrina católica, y no está ocurriendo lo que deseaban*, más allá de que algunos medios insistan en deformar lo que dice el Papa hasta extremos grotescos, como vimos a comienzos de este mes con la masiva manipulación mediática de unas declaraciones de Francisco sobre el aborto. Metidos en un callejón sin salida, *da la sensación de que Danneels y su “mafia” pretenden vengarse del Papa abriendo un posible debate sobre su legitimidad*, aunque en la Constitución Apostólica “Universi Dominici Gregis” no haya artículo alguno que pueda respaldar tal cuestionamiento. Lo que sí contiene ese documento es *lo previsto para casos de pactos para el nombramiento de Papas como el que ha reconocido el cardenal Danneels:*




> _“*Los Cardenales electores se abstendrán, además, de toda forma de pactos, acuerdos, promesas u otros compromisos de cualquier género*, que los puedan obligar a dar o negar el voto a uno o a algunos. Si esto sucediera en realidad, incluso bajo juramento, decreto que tal compromiso sea nulo e inválido y que nadie esté obligado a observarlo; y desde ahora *impongo la excomunión latae sententiae a los transgresores de esta prohibición.* Sin embargo, no pretendo prohibir que durante la Sede vacante pueda haber intercambios de ideas sobre la elección.”_




Tratándose de una confesión clarísima del cardenal belga, *al Papa no le queda más opción que excomulgarle y abrir una investigación exhaustiva sobre estos gravísimos hechos*.

El cardenal Danneels admite formar parte de una ‘mafia’ progresista en la Iglesia Católica


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

Cristo no solo tendría ganas de decir: "Dios mío, Dios mío, ¿por qué me has abandonado?". Lo dijo.

A ver meteólogo Kairós cómo nos explica éso poniendo en paralelo lo que dijo Francisco sobre el "posible" pensamiento de María.



> “Jesús ora en el momento del último rechazo de los hombres, en el momento del abandono; ora, sin embargo, con el Salmo, consciente de la presencia de Dios Padre aún en esta hora, en la que se siente el drama humano de la muerte”.



Benedcto XVI


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Cristo no solo tendría ganas de decir: "Dios mío, Dios mío, ¿por qué me has abandonado?". Lo dijo.
> 
> A ver meteólogo Kairós cómo nos explica éso poniendo en paralelo lo que dijo Francisco sobre el "posible" pensamiento de María.
> 
> ...



no hace otra cosa que tomar el mismo esquema de quienes tachaban de hereje a Benedicto XVI, a Juan Pablo II, etc., ni tenían razón entonces ni la tienen con este papa.

simplemente ahora con Francisco se han desatado más fuertemente por el impulso llgado desde tierras USanas, donde mucho millonario seudocatólico se ha implicado en el contubernio para derrocar al Papa, de la mano de la alt-right y vete tu a saber con qué coaliciones más, convencidos de que semejante la Iglesia se va a manejar según el capricho de una camarilla de capitostes.

pero resulta que, una vez más, se demuestra la fortaleza de la Iglesia, con solo un puñado de cardenales rebeldes entre todos los que hay... y esa fortaleza seguirá demostrándose.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Tener ganas de llamar mentiroso a un angel, es decir, de tomarlo por angel caido, NO ES LLAMAR MENTIROSO A DIOS. Del mismo modo que llamar mentiroso a quien dice ser diplomatico del Rey no es tomar por mentiroso al Rey. 

Nuevamente difamando,vibora!

Tener ganas, no es tener el deseo. Tener ganas denota irreflexión. Tenga ganas de comer (fisiologico), es diferente a quiero comer (reflexión). Peudes tener ganas de X, pero no quererlo, pues lo ultimo indica reflexion.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

ESTA VIBORA MIENTE AL DECIR QUE EL PAPA DIJO DE MARIA QUE QUERIA LLAMAR MENTIROSO A DIOS. 

Va a quedar un garaje precioso con estas viboras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Blasfemias que estan en su cabeza y que en absoluto la suya de decir que el Santo Pater es el Anticristo. 

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO

CONTESTA SÍ ES CIERTO O NO LO ES

¿ES MATEO 16:18 FALSO Y LA SANTA MADRE IGLESIA ESTA TOMADA POR EL ANTICRISTO? CONTESTA SÍ, ESTÁ TOMADA O NO LO ESTÁ, CONTESTA VIBORA!


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

claro que hay cosas más graves, empezando por las negaciones que has hecho contra las Sagradas Escrituras... estás metido en un buen lío.

parte de tus ataques contra este papa llevan implícito el mismo ataque contra papas anteriores, como hemos podido demostrar, por ejemplo, en las citas de Francisco en sus aplicaciones de la teología de la Cruz.


estás sumido en el sedegarajismo, cuanto más tardes en reaccionar más te costará salir de ahí.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> BLASFEMO!



lo leí varias veces y, sí, no cabe calificarlo de otro modo que de blasfemo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Y cual es la naturaleza de Cristo que segun tu le lleva a decir la frase de marras, ¿la unica que posee Maria acaso?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

Llamar mentiroso a un angel no es llamar mentiroso a Dios. Usted DIFAMA nuevamente.

Pone en boca del Santo Pater cosas que no ha dicho con objeto de atacarlo, es muy grave lo que haceis.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

De hecho un demonio puede hacerse pasar por Angel, o un protestonto por catolico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

que suerte que en vuestro garaje anatema no tengais Papa, ¿verdad?, alli prosperareis a la luz de vuestras conciencias y egos.


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Oct 2019)

Los curas en el fondo son personas atormentadas por no haber disfrutado su sexualidad con plenitud. Vagarán eternamente como almas en pena.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Oct 2019)

*JUAN 8:44 Sois de vuestro padre el diablo y queréis hacer los deseos de vuestro padre. El fue un homicida desde el principio, y no se ha mantenido en la verdad porque no hay verdad en él. Cuando habla mentira, habla de su propia naturaleza, porque es mentiroso y el padre de la mentira.*


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

Usted no dice lo mismo, copia una y otra vez lo mismo... que no es lo mismo. Decir es explicar y lo que usted hace es buscar una pretendida contradicción nuestra con escritos de los que "no se sigue" que Cristo pronunciara aquellas palabras con un significado distinto del que tiene y que vale también para la Virgen María.

De otro modo, de qué viene el sufrimiento de la Virgen; su representación "dolorosa"; sus lágrimas y abatimiento. Pero todo ello no triunfa en la Virgen como tampoco en Cristo. "Hágase tu Voluntad". 

El Papa dice "seguramente tendría ganas de decir...". No dice: "seguramente lo dijo..." ¿No es eso una tentación?. Que yo sepa la victoria sobre el pecado lo es sobre la tentación, no sobre la ausencia de tentación. Porque de otro modo, ¿a qué viene su desolación si sabía lo que iba a ocurrir, acaso a subordinar el Plan de Dios al efecto de la pérdida del Hijo?.

Entender la Gracia dada a María como un discernimiento y acatamiento de la Voluntad de Dios tan absoluta que ninguna duda derivada del extremo sufrimiento pudiera darse, es poner en duda que la Virgen cuando sufre no está bajo la protección de la Gracia....

En la Anunciación, María pregunta "¿Y cómo será eso si no conozco varón?". Vemos que este ejemplo podría servir al fariseo para cuestionar a la Virgen "porque pregunta", con independencia de su posterior aceptación.


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

Estás enloquecido Kairós. El daño que pretendes lo estás padeciendo ya en tu misma persona.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

No tienes autoridad para juzgar al Papa como hereje. Menos aún siendo tú un cismático.

Ya sabes quién tiene la autoridad exclusiva para juzgar a un papa como tal.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

atacaste hace varios mensajes a Juan Pablo II, poniendo su famosa Foto con un Corán... en qué quedas?

cuánto vas a tardar en arremeter contra Benedicto?


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2019)

"Kairós"
Ahora vas a comparar el dolor de una madre llorando por su hijo, con las ideaciones azufradas que imagina Francisco de que quería María la Llena de Gracia llamar mentiroso a Dios, idos a tomar por saco degenerados laxistas.

Al Ángel. No a Dios. Esa extrapolación suya sería innecesaria si supiera que tiene razón

Pero que más me da que diga dice "*seguramente tendría ganas de decir...*". No dice: "seguramente lo dijo..." estamos hablando de la Llena de Gracia atontao, a nadie con un gramo de las toneladas de Gracia que tenía María se le ocurre tamaña blasfemia, sois tan laxos y tan ciegos que a la Bienaventurada la rebajáis a lo que vosotros sois unos tibios, lex orandi lex credendi

¿Y donde deja usted su dolor?. Es evidente que necesitan de una idealización respecto a María, por más que no sacusa a nosotros de idearla...



Y ahora quieres hacer matemáticas cuánticas para salvar la blasfemia de Francisco y metes al fariseo en la ecuación para pretender salir tu.
¿Nos tomas por tontos?

No son esas tonterías. Del mismo modo podría decir entonces que los debates religiosos entre Doctores usaban matemática cuántica.... Se le ve la pezuña con demasiado claridad para su gusto.

Y estos no están enloquecidos.
Rebajan a María LA MADRE DIOS, elegida por Dios desde antes de su concepción para albergar a su Verbo, y la rebajan haciendo calculos para salvar a FranCISCO, ver para creer.
Repugnante.
Ojo que lo mismo para estos mierdas tampoco es Madre de Dios.

Vuelvo a preguntarle cómo explica entonces el dolor de María. Es así de simple.

Por cierto, atufa a prostestantismo cuando apela a las Escrituras y a la Tradición como hacen los protestantes sin aportar absolutamente nada más que sentencias que se pueden interpretar más válidas para su caso y los de su secta, que para el Papa Francisco.

La Iglesia Católica no es un 1+1=2. Llega al mismo resultado después de discernir durante siglos. Esa estupidez que reduce la Tradición y la Escritura a un 1+1=2 debe buscarla en otras iglesias....



Para a ver si se entera, que se enreda tanto en sus discursos que es incapaz de ver lo evidente.

Si fuera tan evidente, la Tradición carece de sentido... señor garagista.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

zoquete, ya has arremetido directamente contra dos papas e indirectamente contra Benedicto.

cuándo te vas a descarar ya contra todos, hereje?


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2019)

eres una nulidad teológica, no pasas de cacarear como un papagayo cosas cuyo contenido desconoces... o si lo conoces, simplemente mientes.

se me está acabando la paciencia contigo, desvergonzado!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

*por dentro seguramente tendría ganas de decir al Ángel: ¡Mentiroso!*

Pregunta de comprensión lectora, ¿a quien seguramente tendria ganas de decir Mentiroso?:
a) al angel
b) a Dios
c) a Paco

Segun kairós tenia ganas de decirselo a Dios

*Juan 8:44 Sois de vuestro padre el diablo y queréis hacer los deseos de vuestro padre. El fue un homicida desde el principio, y no se ha mantenido en la verdad porque no hay verdad en él. Cuando habla mentira, habla de su propia naturaleza, porque es mentiroso y el padre de la mentira.*


[/size]


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Llamar mentiroso al Arcangel es llamarselo a él. Es muy sencillo, si yo envio a fulano de tal que le lleve un mensaje a mi primo Paco y este no le cree, no me está llamando mentiroso a mi, sino a él porque no lo considera mensajero mio. Si le creeyera a el como mensajero, pero no a mi, diria que soy yo el mentiroso, no el mensajero. De verdad que teneis que entregaros a la demencia más retorcida para sostener vuestras mentiras, no teneis minima nocion de honradez.

La carne necrosada ha de desprenderse del cuerpo vivo. Sea Anatema.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Habla un semianalfabeto que no ha aportado nada al hilo, tan sólo azuzar a un enfermo mental para que libre las batallas por él. Normal en ti, Vanuchy, si hasta tu ordenador reza por ti... No sé ni como tienes la vergüenza de llamarte católico teniendo la disciplina de un televangelista.
> 
> No sé si os dais cuenta pero todos menos Kairós os han dado por perdidos a vosotros tres. No habéis conseguido más que evidenciar que no hay por donde coger a ese ya demostrado antipapa. Los pobres e incluso contradictorios argumentos de un enfermo mental, los de un afectado de diarrea mental adicto a la verborrea inútil y los inexistentes de un semianalfabeto como tú que sólo se dedica a azuzar al primero, lo único que evidencian es vuestra ceguera, fanatismo y tara mental.



¿por qué me admiras tanto, amigo? no lo merezco pero gracias de todos modos 

un abrazo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Entenderia que los lefevres quieran hacer las cosas de una modo peculiar y que se les permita, pero tachar de antiCristo al Papa y atacarlo de esta guisa como si la Iglesia estubiera tomada por el hades que es clara herejia, asi como pasarse por el arco de triunfo sus mandatos directos, no es ninguna peculiaridad tolerable para permanecer en la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

A los anatemas, sean estos protestantes de 1º generación como sedegarajistas de 2º, les pasa en lo fundamental lo mismo, deben de justificar su existencia no en si mismos, sino en contra de la Iglesia. Quizas por ello toda esta inquina, fuera de la Iglesia no existen ni Clero ni Sacramentos y lo saben, pues no estan justificados. Por ello han de tratar situarse como los más alto tratando de hundir en el anticristo a la Iglesia. Es un mecanismo psicologico de autoaceptación muy comun.

Mas no pueden soportar esta fabulación sino en mentiras, como hemos visto. Siendo ademas que Mateo 16:18 es el espejo en el que han de mirar su propio aspecto viperino.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909


----------



## Cuncas (4 Oct 2019)

Todos vuestros intentos de tarados ciegos que niegan la realidad y evidencian fanatismo ciego e incluso afán de defender la ponzoña bergogliana van a mostrar su futilidad este mes. Sois cómplices y defensores de todo lo que bergoglio y la sinagoga de satanás haga. Al ignorante no se le puede culpar pero a los fanáticos ciegos a los que se les ha mostrado la realidad una y otra vez ante sus ojos y siguen negándola no tienen perdón.

Habéis defendido la degeneración homosexual llevada encima de los altares, misas negras en catedrales, el aborto, la eutanasia, la pedofilia, la anulación del celibato sacerdotal, vanalización de dogmas milenarios y todo tipo de insultos, herejías y ofensas hacia Nuestro Señor Jesucristo, la Iglesia y el Catolicismo que bergoglio y sus secuaces han llevado a cabo. Tendréis lo que buscáis.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2019)

Usted está acusando sin pruebas a todo un Papa. Sigue eludiendo contestar personalmente a sus acusaciones y se respalda en escritos cuya relación con Francisco es un acto de fe ciega, todo lo cual no le impide llamarnos ciegos a nosotros a pesar de ofrecer explicaciones que ya se han dado por otros a las controversias que su literalismo están generando dentro de la Iglesia. 

Ha llegado a afirma un buen número de veces con sus memes que 1+1=2 dejando en evidencia que no entiende la Tradición de la Iglesia y que la utiliza como los protestantes utilizan la Biblia. Estamos asistiendo a una renovación en la forma en que los protestantes atacan al pensamiento católico en la que lo único que cambia, con gran osadía por su parte, es la incorporación de la Tradición como una segunda Biblia: Letra muerta, 1+1=2...

_Suma teológica - Parte IIIa - *Cuestión 27* 
Sobre la santificación de la Santísima Virgen

Artículo *4*: Por la santificación en el seno materno, ¿fue preservada la Santísima Virgen de todo pecado actual? 

*Objeciones* por las que parece que, en virtud de la santificación en el seno materno, la Santísima Virgen no fue preservada de todo pecado actual.

*1.* Porque, como acabamos de decir (a.3), después de la primera santificación permaneció en la Virgen el «fomes» del pecado. Pero el movimiento del «fomes», aun cuando se anticipe a la razón, es pecado venial, aunque levísimo, como dice Agustín en el libro De Trin.. Luego en la Santísima Virgen existió algún pecado venial.




a.3
...Y por eso, como antes de la inmortalidad de la carne de Cristo resucitado nadie consiguió la inmortalidad del cuerpo, asimismo no parece conveniente sostener que antes de la carne de Cristo, en la que no hubo pecado alguno, la carne de la Virgen, su Madre, o de cualquier otro haya estado exenta del «fomes», llamado ley de la carne o de los miembros (Rom 7,23.25). Y, por esta razón, parece mejor decir que, mediante la santificación en el seno materno, no le fue quitado a la Virgen el «fomes» en cuanto a la esencia, sino que permaneció ligado. Y no por un acto de su razón, como sucede en los santos, porque no tuvo uso de razón desde el primer instante de su existencia en el seno materno —esto fue privilegio especial de Cristo—, sino por la abundancia de la gracia que recibió en la santificación y, de modo más perfecto, por la providencia divina, que impidió todo movimiento desordenado en la parte sensitiva. Después, en la misma concepción de Cristo, en la que debió brillar por primera vez la inmunidad del pecado, debemos creer que se produjo en la Madre la supresión total del «fomes» por la influencia del Hijo en ella. Y esto está figurado en Ez 43,2, cuando se dice: He aquí que la gloria de Dios entraba por la vía oriental, es decir, por medio de la Santísima Virgen, y la tierra, esto es, su carne, resplandecía por su gloria, es a saber, por la gloria de Cristo...

Hacer clic para expandir...


*2.* Comentando el pasaje de Lc 2,35: Una espada atravesará tu alma, dice Agustín, en el libro Quaest. Vet. et Nov. Test., que la Santísima Virgen, sacudida por un cierto estupor en la muerte del Señor, dudó. Ahora bien, dudar sobre la fe es pecado. Luego la Santísima Virgen no fue preservada inmune de todo pecado.

*3.* El Crisóstomo, exponiendo las palabras de Mt 12,47: He aquí que tu madre y tus hermanos están fuera buscándote, comenta: Es claro que sólo por vanagloria hacían esto. Y a propósito del pasaje de Jn 2,3: No tienen vino, dice el mismo Crisóstomo que quería conquistar la gracia de los asistentes, y hacerse a sí misma más célebre por medio de su Hijo;y, tal vez era víctima de alguna flaqueza humana, como lo fueron los parientes de Jesús al decirle: Manifiéstate al mundo. Y, poco después, añade: Aún no tenía de él la opinión que debía. Todo eso consta que es pecado. Luego la Santísima Virgen no fue preservada inmune de todo pecado.

*Contra esto:* está lo que dice Agustín en el libro De Natura et Gratia: Sobre Santa María Virgen, por el honor de Cristo, no quiero plantear absolutamente ninguna cuestión cuando se trata de pecados. Porque sabemos que a ella le fue conferida más gracia para vencer al pecado por todos sus flancos, puesto que mereció concebir y dar a luz al que nos consta que no tuvo pecado alguno.

*Respondo:* Aquellos sujetos elegidos por Dios para una misión son preparados y dispuestos por El de modo que sean idóneos para desempeñarla, conforme a lo que se lee en 2 Cor 3,6: Nos hizo ministros idóneos de la Nueva Alianza. Y la Virgen Santísima fue divinamente elegida para ser Madre de Dios. De ahí que no quepa dudar de que Dios, por medio de su gracia, la hizo idónea para tal misión, de acuerdo con lo que le dijo el ángel: Has hallado gracia delante de Dios: He aquí que concebirás, etc. (Le 1,30). Ahora bien, no hubiera sido idónea Madre de Dios en caso de que hubiera pecado alguna vez. Ya porque el honor de los padres redunda en los hijos, según palabras de Prov 17,6: Gloria de los hijos son sus padres. De donde también, por el contrario, la ignominia de la madre redundaría en el Hijo. Ya porque tuvo una afinidad singular con Cristo, que en ella se encarnó. Y en 2 Cor 6,15 se lee: ¿Qué concordia puede existir entre Cristo y Belial? Ya, finalmente, porque el Hijo de Dios, que es la Sabiduría divina (1 Cor 1,24), habitó en ella de una manera especial, y no sólo en su alma, sino también en su seno. En Sab 1,4 se dice: La sabiduría no entrará en alma que obra el mal, ni habitará en un cuerpo sometido al pecado.
Y, por tanto, es necesario decir de forma absoluta que la Santísima Virgen no cometió ningún pecado actual, ni mortal ni venial, para que, de este modo, se cumpla en ella lo que se lee en Cant 4,7: Toda hermosa eres, amiga mía, y no hay mancha en ti, etc..

*A las objeciones:

1.* En la Santísima Virgen, después de su santificación en el seno materno, permaneció el «fomes», pero ligado; esto es, para que no prorrumpiese en acto alguno desordenado que se anticipase al acto de la razón. Y aunque la gracia de la santificación obrase con esa finalidad, no era suficiente para conseguirlo. De otro modo, por la virtud de esa gracia se le hubiera otorgado que no pudiera surgir en sus sentidos movimiento alguno que no estuviera prevenido por la razón, y esto equivaldría a no tener el «fomes», hipótesis que contradice lo que acabamos de decir (a.3). Por tanto, es necesario decir que el complemento para esa represión provino de la Providencia divina, que no permitía que brotase del «fomes» movimiento alguno desordenado.

*2.* Las palabras citadas de Simeón son interpretadas por Orígenes y otros Doctores como referidas al dolor que padeció la Santísima Virgen en la pasión de Cristo. Ambrosio, en cambio, dice que la espada alude a la prudencia de María, conocedora del misterio celestial. La palabra de Dios es viva y poderosa, y más aguda que una espada afilada.
Pero otros traducen la espada por duda; pero no duda de infidelidad, sino de admiración y de reflexión. Efectivamente, dice Basilio en la Epístola ad Optimum que la Santísima Virgen, situada junto a la cruz y contemplando todo lo que sucedía, después de la revelación de Gabriel, después del conocimiento inefable de la concepción divina, y tras una ingente manifestación de milagros, estaba interiormente indecisa, al ver, por una parte, que sufría ignominias y al considerar, por otra, sus obras maravillosas.

*3.* El Crisóstomo se propasó en las palabras citadas. Sin embargo pueden interpretarse entendiendo que el Señor cohibió en ella no el movimiento propio desordenado de vanagloria, sino el proveniente de lo que otros pudieran juzgar._

Fomes: Causa que excita o promueve algo.

St. Tomás está afirmando que la Virgen María no estaba exenta de "fomes" salvo en la concepción de Cristo, sólo que estaba ligado lo cual impedía el acto desordenado contra la razón (pecado).

El Papa Francisco dice: "Por dentro seguramente tendría ganas de decir..." el Fomes en potencia que por la Gracia no se convierte en acto....

¿Está diciendo Francisco que la Virgen pecó?. Nadie entre las gentes humildes a quienes iba dirigido su discurso hubiera pensado tal cosa, sin embargo los Fariseos antes que comprender en las palabras de Papa un acompañamiento a quien sufre desgracia y a quien trata de transmitir ESPERANZA, deciden que lo importante es que Francisco rebaja a la Virgen a condición de madre normal... Pues bien, ahí les enlazo lo que dice St. Tomás y que pone de manifiesto que en cuanto a Teología, Franscisco está muy por encima de sus críticos. Ésto suponiendo que en su fuero interno no sepan que tiene razón y quieran, como todo apunta a que se trata de eso, medir sus palabras de manera que explicándolas a su conveniencia puedan ir engordando sus egos y acusaciones para quitárselo de en encima...

Como venimos diciendo desde el principio si el asunto representa una contradicción grave con lo que han dicho los Doctores de la Iglesia, debería dirimirse en una discusión interna alejada de los focos mediáticos, pues los asuntos teológicos deben ser discutidos por teólogos cuya sana intención sea la de llegar a la Verdad. Pero lo que se nos ofrece, sin embargo, es la exposición cruda de unas palabras del Papa consideradas sin más herejía porque su intención no es llegar a la Verdad sino ponerla de su parte y entonces no es la Verdad lo que esgrimen, sino mera propaganda.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

yo, nulo en teología--> ni pretendo tachar al papa de hereje

tú, nulo en teología--> pero osas calificar al papa de algo para lo que solo una parte de la jerarquía de la Iglesia, EN SU CONJUNTO, no una camarilla de unos pocos cardenales rebeldes, de la Iglesia tiene autoridad, ni mucho menos un tipo como tú que se dedica a anegar hilos en un foro.

por muchas citas de santos que reproduzcas, no demuestras ni altura teológica, ni de caridad, ni de ná... ni mucho menos santo, que en este hilo no habemos ninguno.

deja el Magisterio de la Iglesia para aquellos a quienes corresponde y no pretendas convertir un foro de Internet en una de las clásicas discusiones a las que son tan aficionados los protestantes estudiosos de los textos de las Escrituras, ya tenemos suficientes zumbaos en el mundo montándose el nuevo garaje de turno, que eso es en lo que acabáis todos los cismáticos.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2019)

A ver faltón, Sto. Tomás no se contradice a sí mismo cuando afirma al mismo tiempo que en María, salvo en la Concepción de Cristo, permanece el "fomes ligado" y sin embargo no tiene mancha alguna. Pues por eso, porque está ligado y un pensamiento derivado del extremo sufrimiento no implica pecado si no lleva a la desesperación. De otro modo explique usted el abatimiento de la Virgen pues según usted estaría poniendo en su perdida de madre más corazón que en la promesa de Dios.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2019)

Llorar.... y se queda tan pancho. Llorar lo hace un niño que no se sale con la suya. Lo de María no era llorar, es la Dolorosa sometida a un intenso sufrimiento. 







Dice... "_Pero atontao estas poniendo las objeciones (errores) lo importante son las respuestas_:". Le digo.... que he pusto las dos y subrayado precisamente las respuestas. Le sujiero que se quites las legañas...



> _*A las objeciones:
> 
> 1. En la Santísima Virgen, después de su santificación en el seno materno, permaneció el «fomes», pero ligado; esto es, para que no prorrumpiese en acto alguno desordenado que se anticipase al acto de la razón. Y aunque la gracia de la santificación obrase con esa finalidad, no era suficiente para conseguirlo. De otro modo, por la virtud de esa gracia se le hubiera otorgado que no pudiera surgir en sus sentidos movimiento alguno que no estuviera prevenido por la razón, y esto equivaldría a no tener el «fomes», hipótesis que contradice lo que acabamos de decir (a.3). Por tanto, es necesario decir que el complemento para esa represión provino de la Providencia divina, que no permitía que brotase del «fomes» movimiento alguno desordenado.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2019)

Sto. Tomás habla de dos santificaciones, la segunda "después, en la misma concepción de Cristo...". Y esto no invalida el hecho de que en el mismo capítulo S. Tomás mantiene que la Virgen no fuera privada de fomes el resto de su vida.

_*y esto equivaldría a no tener el «fomes», hipótesis que contradice lo que acabamos de decir (a.3). Por tanto, es necesario decir que el complemento para esa represión provino de la Providencia divina, que no permitía que brotase del «fomes» movimiento alguno desordenado.*_ 

Osea, que no peca pero tiene el "activador" del pecado (salvo en dos ocasiones, su propia concepción y la Concepción de Cristo) que por la Gracia le impide llegar a movimientos desordenados.


----------



## Area53 (4 Oct 2019)

Es cierto que una parte del catolicismo esta en crisis, pero la fe de las personas es lo más importante.
Viva Cristo Rey


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2019)

...lo cual no excluye de manera tajante que pudiera sentir algo parecido a lo que dice Francisco, cuyo propósito concuerda perfectamente con la compasión que procura despertarnos hacia ella.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2019)

No se entera de lo que está poniendo. Cuando dice "después" es porque hubo un antes y entre ese antes y el después existe una discontinuidad. De no haberla, no tiene sentido que diga "despúes", pues sería suficiente la primera vez.

Explique si no por qué S. Tomás afirma los siguiente:

_*y esto equivaldría a no tener el «fomes», hipótesis que contradice lo que acabamos de decir (a.3). Por tanto, es necesario decir que el complemento para esa represión provino de la Providencia divina, que no permitía que brotase del «fomes» movimiento alguno desordenado.*_


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2019)

Que dudar del Ángel simbólicamente no equivale a dudar verdaderamente ni hacerlo respecto a Dios, maldito farsante.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

Puedo leer perfectamente lo escaneado y al mismo tiempo recordarte que te estás en dirección contraria a la Comunión de la Iglesia.

Piénsalo y ve a que te asesore espiritualmente alguien a la altura. 

Estás fatal.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2019)

Vaya, ya tardaba en encontrar la palabra clave y ahora le acusa a Francisco de "ideas" que tienen otros dentro de la misma Iglesia en la que también siguen alojados los nuevos sedegaragistas... Hay que ser sinvergüenza para acusar a Francisco de que la Eucaristía sea "simbólica"...

"La presencia real de Cristo en el Pan consagrado no termina....". Adelante vídeo



Por cierto, ¿desiste de seguir demostrando que acaso S. Tomás se contradice?


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2019)

Está queriendo demostrar una blasfemia brutal por parte de Francisco y lo que acaba demostrando es su propia brutalidad.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2019)

Madre mía cómo anda de pejiguera la garagía.... 

"La presencia real de Cristo en el Pan consagrado no termina....". Palabras textuales y sin error.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2019)

Si necesita transformar la frase de Francisco, usted está poniendo de lo suyo y no está siendo leal a la verdad de lo que dijo. Eso expone -otra vez- el motivo real de sus acusaciones y no es el combate contra la herejía sino animar a muchos a la apostasía por desconfianza en que la Iglesia siga siendo la Esposa fiel de Cristo.

Se aprecia su maniobra escrupulosamente falsaria en que en esta ocasión, para no contradecir lo que usted dice que dijo Francisco, ha eliminado lo que dijo Francisco en realidad y que ha tenido por coletilla en tantas de sus intervenciones.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Si necesita transformar la frase de Francisco, usted está poniendo de lo suyo y no está siendo leal a la verdad de lo que dijo. Eso expone -otra vez- el motivo real de sus acusaciones y no es el combate contra la herejía sino animar a muchos a la apostasía por desconfianza en que la Iglesia siga siendo la Esposa fiel de Cristo.
> 
> Se aprecia su maniobra escrupulosamente falsaria en que en esta ocasión, para no contradecir lo que usted dice que dijo Francisco, ha eliminado lo que dijo Francisco en realidad y que ha tenido por coletilla en tantas de sus intervenciones.



le llama papa okupa, como si una persona pudiese okupar la Iglesia de Cristo en contra de la voluntad de Dios y como si supiese sus intenciones, día y hora.

como digo, necesita ayuda urgente y desde luego ni nosotros ni nadie en un foro de internet está en disposición de ayudarle.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> le llama papa okupa, como si una persona pudiese okupar la Iglesia de Cristo en contra de la voluntad de Dios y como si supiese sus intenciones, día y hora.
> 
> como digo, necesita ayuda urgente y desde luego ni nosotros ni nadie en un foro de internet está en disposición de ayudarle.



Usa la *técnica del desbordamiento* pues a sabiendas de que nadie o pocos leerán todo ese copia-pega, y si acaso lo que a él le parece "interesante", destacándolo en colores y un montón de imágenes con mensajes que pueden incluso denunciar su propia actividad en este foro, queda -según las estrategias de la propaganda- en el lector abrumado ante tanta "información" que tendrá razón si hay tanto escrito sobre el tema.

Un católico sensato y verdadero emplearía su tiempo en orientar atenciones y almas a su propia conversión y no lo que hace este "señor" que es justo lo contrario, porque en el fondo está disparado en el sentido contrario al discernimiento honesto y a la auténtica evangelización.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2019)

Le creo amigo. "No se sigue" de mi comentario que no sea usted el autor del colage con que nos ilustra, pero si se sigue en la mayoría de los casos que ha copiado textos e imágenes de otras fuentes (copiar y pegar). Es decir, se nota de sobra que tiene un arsenal importante de acusaciones contra el Papa Francisco y que asombra que alguien que se dice católico haya tenido el deseo y el tiempo para confeccionar toda esa inmensa lista de acusaciones. Asombra porque a esa actitud desatada no la acompaña con la menor actitud de compasión y acompañamiento; de recogimiento, de humildad y de franqueza...

Como dice el Papa de los "díscolos", poco hay que dialogar con ellos cuando tienen sus ideas tan claras y para ellos el diálogo consiste en la aceptación completa de sus puntos de vista. Es lo mismo que hace usted y por eso ya no me quedan dudas de cuál es su intención, que no es la de acompañar sino la de arrastrar consigo a tantos como pueda.

Y en vista de que renuncia a entrar en profundidades cuya superficie usted maneja a su antojo, pues tranquilamente me voy retirando del hilo en la idea de que no viéndose contra las cuerdas, tenga tiempo para meditar si el camino que he emprendido está en comunión con los dictados de Cristo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Mientes a sabiendas agarrandote a un galimatias demente. Y traes versiculos del EXODO como si eso se lo hubiera dicho Dios a Maria, eres en verdad una bazofia.

Llamar mentiroso al Arcangel es llamarselo a él. Es muy sencillo, si yo envio a fulano de tal que le lleve un mensaje a mi primo Paco y este no le cree, no me está llamando mentiroso a mi, sino a él porque no lo considera mensajero mio y lo considera mentiroso. Si le creeyera a él como mensajero, pero no a mi, diria que soy yo el mentiroso, no le llamaria mentiroso al mensajero.

por dentro seguramente tendría ganas de decir al Ángel: ¡Mentiroso!

Pregunta de comprensión lectora, ¿a quien seguramente tendria ganas de decir Mentiroso?:
a) al angel
b) a Dios
c) a Paco

Segun kairós tenia ganas de decirselo a Dios

Juan 8:44 Sois de vuestro padre el diablo y queréis hacer los deseos de vuestro padre. El fue un homicida desde el principio, y no se ha mantenido en la verdad porque no hay verdad en él. Cuando habla mentira, habla de su propia naturaleza, porque es mentiroso y el padre de la mentira.

La carne necrosada ha de desprenderse del cuerpo vivo. Sea Anatema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Aqui la atmosfera que hay que combatir es la de las viboras mentirosas como tu, que dicen que Maria quiso llamar mentiroso a DIos, cuando meramente es posible que tubiera ganas de llamarle mentiroso al angel. Tambien dijo que el papa es mason, que habia un obispo que queria casar homosexuales....

es carne necrosada y como tal ha caido de la iglesia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Esta bazofia está fuera de la Iglesia, no se que hacen aferrandose a magisterios que son de la Iglesia para atacarla con ella. Eso es como pretender atacar a la Iglesia agarrando por el filo la espada amenazandola con la empuñadura.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Toda la tradición pesa sobre ellos, pues es la tradición la que ha llevado la Iglesia a donde está ahora, y no a donde estan ellos. La tradicion ha querido a la Iglesia asi, y ellos se revelan contra ella. Lo que la tradicion realiza, es obra suya.

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO

CONTESTA SÍ ES CIERTO O NO LO ES


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Por odio a la Iglesia fundada por Jesucristo, tus calumnias no se siguen de ningun amor a nada. 


Juan 8:44 Sois de vuestro padre el diablo y queréis hacer los deseos de vuestro padre. El fue un homicida desde el principio, y no se ha mantenido en la verdad porque no hay verdad en él. Cuando habla mentira, habla de su propia naturaleza, porque es mentiroso y el padre de la mentira.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Todas las citas que traes te acusan en realidad a TI:

"Sabed ante todo que en los últimos días vendrán hombres llenos de sarcasmo, guiados por sus propias pasiones,"
II Pedro, 3

ya nos has hablado que obedeces a tu conciencia

"Hubo también en el pueblo falsos profetas, como habrá entre vosotros falsos maestros que introducirán herejías perniciosas y que, negando al Dueño que los adquirió, atraerán sobre sí una rápida destrucción."
II Pedro, 2


----------



## Plutonio (4 Oct 2019)

Pero ¿lo que dijo Francisco no puede interpretarse como que la Virgen tendría tentaciones de llamar mentiroso al Ángel pero sin llegar a hacerlo nunca? Una cosa es tener tentación y otra hacerlo


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

tú eres el que blasfema, el que pretende que hay un papa hereje contra la voluntad de Dios.


y si fuese la voluntad de Dios... tú, yo y todos los que estamos aquí... a callar!!!

pero tú no eres aquí el intérprete de su voluntad.

busca ayuda!!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Les va a quedar una tradición bonita en los garajes, una vez han revocado que los sacerdotes deben obediencia a la Jerarquia y pueden hacer lo que les dictan sus conciencias. La tradición de Mateo 16:18-19 destruida por completo, la Iglesia no tiene fundación divina ni ata nada en el cielo. La tradicion de los garajes protestantes ed siempre, porque son protestantes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Justamente los sedegarajistas vienen aqui por su propio nombre, más el Santo Pater esta hay en nombre de Dios.

*"Yo he venido en nombre de mi Padre, y no me recibís; si otro viene en su propio nombre, a ése le recibiréis."
Juan, 5*

Otra vez agarrando la espada por el filo y ofreciendo la empuñadura.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Usa la *técnica del desbordamiento* pues a sabiendas de que nadie o pocos leerán todo ese copia-pega, y si acaso lo que a él le parece "interesante", destacándolo en colores y un montón de imágenes con mensajes que pueden incluso denunciar su propia actividad en este foro, queda -según las estrategias de la propaganda- en el lector abrumado ante tanta "información" que tendrá razón si hay tanto escrito sobre el tema.
> 
> Un católico sensato y verdadero emplearía su tiempo en orientar atenciones y almas a su propia conversión y no lo que hace este "señor" que es justo lo contrario, porque en el fondo está disparado en el sentido contrario al discernimiento honesto y a la auténtica evangelización.



sí, a eso es a lo que yo le llamo que "anega" el hilo, especialmente cuando se le pilla in fraganti...

por ejemplo, cuando le acabo de senalar nada menos que ha llamado "okupa" al Papa:

un okupa es el que se mete en casa ajena CONTRA LA VOLUNTAD DEL AMO.

Este zángano ha soltado nada menos la blasfemia de que el papa "okupa" la Iglesia CONTRA LA VOLUNTAD DE DIOS:

Se ha dado cuenta de su cagada y qué hace?----> ANEGAR EL HILO CON COPIAPEGAS.

*Lo que tiene que hacer es buscar ayuda!!!!*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

No duda de Dios sino del angel que tendria ganas de no tomarlo por mensajero de Dios. ¿y Cristo no está lleno de gracia?

Dios mío, Dios mío ¿por qué me has abandonado? !!!” (Mateo 27, 47).

Decias que se debia a la naturaleza humana del Cristo, ¿y maria no tiene naturaleza humana?

La misma falacia de tiempos verbales se le puede aplicar a San Pedro que fue llamado satanas y por lo tanto siempre lo ha de ser, o como nego a cristo, no es siquiera cristiano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Según el sepulcro blanqueado Maria recogiendo a su Hijo muerto tenia que haber pensado que por fin se han completado las escrituras, haber dado gracias a dios, mirar a su Hijo y decirle, _que bien lo has hecho. He ir a celebrarlo con el resto de apostoles que la voluntad del Padre se habia cumplido.

El Santo Pater que no es un sepulcro blanqueado entiende el Dolor de una Madre que ha perdido a su queridisimo hijo y que quizas en ese dolorosisimo trauma (estas cosas acortan la vida de las personas) tubiera ganas de llamar mentiroso a un angel. ¿quien entiende aqui el Evangelio? ¿a que clase de Maria veneran estas viboras?



Plutonio dijo:


> Pero ¿lo que dijo Francisco no puede interpretarse como que la Virgen tendría tentaciones de llamar mentiroso al Ángel pero sin llegar a hacerlo nunca? Una cosa es tener tentación y otra hacerlo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

¿Como va a ser de corazón inmaculado si su corazon es a semejanza de vosotros, viboras?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Que sufrio en extremo ante la muerte de su Hijo. En los garajes protestantes el espectro es variado, desde que es solo una mujer hasta que era un sepulcro blanqueado que estaba llena de gozo pues el Padre habia completado su plan con la muerte del Hijo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

por cierto @kairos ya teneis montados los garajes o estais esperando la señal para que la conspiración se manifieste, mantenos informado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

No duda de DIOS, tiene ganas de llamar mentiroso al Angel, al que habra tenido ganas de tomar por un farsante que esta usurpando la funcion de un Angel del Señor


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Llamar mentiroso al Arcangel es llamarselo a él. Es muy sencillo, si yo envio a fulano de tal que le lleve un mensaje a mi primo Paco y este no le cree, no me está llamando mentiroso a mi, sino a él porque no lo considera mensajero mio. Si le creeyera a el como mensajero, pero no a mi, diria que soy yo el mentiroso, no el mensajero. De verdad que teneis que entregaros a la demencia más retorcida para sostener vuestras mentiras, no teneis minima nocion de honradez.

por dentro seguramente tendría ganas de decir al Ángel: ¡Mentiroso!

Pregunta de comprensión lectora, ¿a quien seguramente tendria ganas de decir Mentiroso?:
a) al angel
b) a Dios
c) a Paco

Segun kairós tenia ganas de decirselo a Dios

Juan 8:44 Sois de vuestro padre el diablo y queréis hacer los deseos de vuestro padre. El fue un homicida desde el principio, y no se ha mantenido en la verdad porque no hay verdad en él. Cuando habla mentira, habla de su propia naturaleza, porque es mentiroso y el padre de la mentira.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

El falso diplomático ladrón de coches que vivía en un piso «patera»

quien le toma por mentiroso le toma por mentiroso al presidente Polaco y tal


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Eso es el EXODO sinverguenza, para que le dice eso Dios al Profeta si esta claro que cualquier angel que pase por alli es palabra misma de Dios. Sera que no lo esta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Nos trae la vibora algo que le dijo DIOS a titulo personal al profeta durante el EXODO, como queriendo demostrar que lo mismo se le dijo a Maria. Cosa que no es cierto.

Esto no obstante si es verdad:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

¿Creeis que una vez que ha quedado claro que @Kairós difama al decir que el santo pater dijo que maria queria llamar mentiroso a Dios se retractará de una cosa tan grave? NO ESPEREIS HIGOS DE LOS ABROJOS


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Si el papa dice; " estan en una habitación Jesus, Satanas y Maria; y hay dentro un mentiroso" las viboras sedegarajistas de desinfocatolica diran: Extra extra! el papa dice que Jesus es un mentiroso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

El ridiculo mencionando la anunciacion del angel realizada en el EXODO como si fuera el mismo con Maria estas haciendolo tú. TE agarras al desproposito que sea para justificar tu crimen, como todos los criminales irredentos sea de paso dicho.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

si sigues inventándote historias de ese tipo sobre el papa vas a acabar con la cabeza como unas maracas, el papa Fancisco ni está ni puede estar como cabeza visible de la Iglesia en contradicción con la voluntad de Dios, comprendo tu cortocircuito, pero es así, el o los que te han engañado para caer en el cisma no te alertaron de semejante punto de lógica imposible al que has querido llegar.


busca ayuda ya mismo, en serio, recapacita y vuelve sobre tus pasos, por tu bien.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Lo del Exodo no aplica en la anunciación a Maria. Que eso de tener ganas de llamarle mentirosos a un Angel equivale a decirselo a Dios, cuando el angel puede ser perfectamente un farsante dado que no se produce la anunciación inequivoca del EXODO por parte de Dios, es un desproposito al que te aferras para justificar tu crimen. Pero siendo ridiculo solo a los tuyos convenceras, el resto veran de ti un trapacero.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Aqui el unico galimatias es el que trasforma "tener ganas de llamar mentiroso al Angel" en "querer llamar mentiroso a Dios"
Despropositos de serpientes para justificar sus crimenes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Por cierto @Kairós cuando dices que la Iglesia ha sido tomada por el hades, no estas llamando mentiroso a un Angel, sino a Dios:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Se aplica al Angel que le envia

EXODO 23:20 Yo enviaré un ángel delante de ti,

Necrosis cerebral terminal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Si todos los Angeles hablaran desde Dios, entonces este y lo suyos tambien lo harian:

EZEQUIEL 28 14 Tú, querubín grande, protector, yo te puse en el santo monte de Dios, allí estuviste; en medio de las piedras de fuego te paseabas.

15 Perfecto eras en todos tus caminos desde el día que fuiste creado, hasta que se halló en ti maldad. 

¿quizas es por eso que @Kairós le cree todo lo que le susurra?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

He demostrado que mientes, no obstante como ya estas en el Anatema, no ha lugar al cual mandarte.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

puede existir un papa okupa?

Okupa (RAE): 

1. adj. jerg. Dicho de un movimiento radical: Que propugna la ocupación de viviendas o locales deshabitados.

Es la Iglesia de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo un "lugar" deshabitado?
Se puede okupar contra su voluntad?


PD: acude ya mismo a pedir ayuda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Ademas aqui el unico que toma por Mentiroso a DIOS eres tú @Kairós pues ves en Mateo 16:18-19 una mentira.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Tu decias que era a todos los angeles y el exodo 23:20 dice del angel que le enviara. Mientes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Un Angel puede pasarse por quien no es y llamarle mentiroso no es llamar mentiroso a Dios.


EXODO 23:20 Yo enviaré un ángel delante de ti,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Cinco disfraces con los que Satanás se nos presenta como «ángel de luz» para confundirnos mejor


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

En fin no hace falta irse muy lejos para encontrar a alguien que llama mentiroso a DIOS, temenos aqui una vibora que lo llama mentiroso con Mateo 16:18-19


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

@Kairós la vibora anatema sostiene que Dios mintió con mateo 16:18-19 ¿pero es Dios quien miente o son los hijos de la serpiente?

Juan 8:44 Sois de vuestro padre el diablo y queréis hacer los deseos de vuestro padre. El fue un homicida desde el principio, y no se ha mantenido en la verdad porque no hay verdad en él. Cuando habla mentira, habla de su propia naturaleza, porque es mentiroso y el padre de la mentira.


----------



## Monty (4 Oct 2019)

Por supuesto que el sedevacantismo está azuzado por el diablo. 

Dicho esto, espero que, cuando Francisco termine su ministerio, el próximo papa sea Robert Sarah o, incluso, aunque sería una situación insólita, nuevamente Ratzinger (nada en el derecho canónico impide que volviera a ser elegido en un futuro cónclave).


----------



## Monty (4 Oct 2019)

Dime que es fake, por favor. 

Salvo circunstancias extraordinarias, solo está permitido celebrar el bautismo en iglesias parroquiales.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

ese servicio religioso se realiza desde el 56, ni mucho menos implantado por Francisco, supongo que a Pio XII también lo tienes en tu lista de antipapas...


estás fatal, ya no sabes ni por dónde andas y colocas aquí cualquier cosa... como si las graves blasfemias que has dicho no se hubieran visto bien Claras.





Spoiler: más de lo mismo...


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

Monty dijo:


> Dime que es fake, por favor.
> 
> Salvo circunstancias extraordinarias, solo está permitido celebrar el bautismo en iglesias parroquiales.



nos podrá parecer mejor o peor, pero eso se hace desde el 56 del siglo pasado.


----------



## Monty (4 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> nos podrá parecer mejor o peor, pero eso se hace desde el 56 del siglo pasado.



Falso. No se puede celebrar el bautismo fuera de la parroquia, salvo circunstancias extraordinarias. 

Por supuesto, las circunstancias extraordinarias no incluyen que los primitos del neófito se lo pasen del carajo en un parque infantil.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

bares, qué bares? son tiendas que se montan ex profeso para la fiesta... la primera misa la dió el padre del Circo Católico en 1956.

pero bueno, eso a tí te da igual, lo tuyo es hacer el cantamañanas, como no puedes acusar a Francisco porque estarias acusando al mismo tiempo a los papas desde Pio XII... pues venga, pasa a la siguiente acusación.

aburres ya... blasfemo!


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

Monty dijo:


> Falso. No se puede celebrar el bautismo fuera de la parroquia, salvo circunstancias extraordinarias.
> 
> Por supuesto, las circunstancias extraordinarias no incluyen que los primitos del neófito se lo pasen del carajo en un parque infantil.



tú, no te hagas el loco.... el tipo este pretende hacer culpable a Francisco de cosas que pasaban con Benedicto, etc.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

cómo se llama el restaurante, fariseo?


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

como puedes ver--> Marstallzelt, es una carpa, como sucede en la Oktoberfest, se levanta ex profeso para la fiesta.

la primera misa, como digo, se celebro en los 50, antes del CVII.


a qué papa piensas culpar de hereje por ello, fariseo?


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

ese periodista argentino al que citas entre papas y santos debería no excluírte en su definición de fariseo.

has ido ampliando tus acusaciones, primero a Juan Pablo II, después a Benedicto y ahora las amplias a Pio XII.

Dónde piensas terminar, fariseo cismático?


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

tengo prioridades en la crítica, ahora lo que me interesa es mostrar cómo, además de negar pasajes importantísimos de las Escrituras, estás atacando a papas desde hace más de medio siglo para acá, has empezado por Francisco porque tienes material más disponible por todo el contubernio que hay en marcha.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

a la mentira y la blasfemia añades poses farisáicas.

recapacita.


----------



## Gorguera (4 Oct 2019)

No se si alguien lo ha mencionado ya en este hilo de los lacayos del papa negro AKA Paco el boludo:

La Iglesia y el papa en particular como cabeza de esta no han manifestado la más mínima queja, disconformidad, oposición o recelo a la profanación de la tumba del general que salvó el culo a la Iglesia en España, que acabo con la masacre de fieles, la violencia anticlerical, el caos en las calles y la destruccion de nuestro patrimonio religioso.

No es capaz de dar la cara por quien se jugo la vida e hizo lo posible por asegurar un futuro para la fe catolica en España. ¿Como puede este tipo hipocrita y cobarde seguir ahí sin caérsele la cara de verguenza?

NO hace falta infiltración protestante, panchi evangelicos ni mormones con multinicks, basta con que la secta vaticana siga su camino con las cosas que ha estado haciendo hasta el momento, (muchas de ellas auténticamente desvergonzadas) para que la gente empiece a darle de lado.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

ya estás metiéndote con la Iglesia, cuánto la odias, eh?




Gorguera dijo:


> No se si alguien lo ha mencionado ya en este hilo de los lacayos del papa negro AKA Paco el boludo:
> 
> La Iglesia y el papa en particular como cabeza de esta no han manifestado la más mínima queja, disconformidad, oposición o recelo a la profanación de la tumba del general que salvó el culo a la Iglesia en España, que acabo con la masacre de fieles, la violencia anticlerical, el caos en las calles y la destruccion de nuestro patrimonio religioso.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

estos son los amigos que te echas, Gorguera y similares...

por cierto:

cómo osas decir que nocatólicos han usurpado la Cátedra de Pedro? aseguras conocer acaso la voluntad de Dios?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

@Kairós el que acusa de mentir a Dios en Mateo 16:18 vuelve con nuevas difamaciones. Aqui misa en pleno frente bajo el mandato de PIO XI, Francico I nuevamente con su delorean.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Lo han dejado en manos de la iglesia local que es lo que suele hacerse, decide el Prior:

Los Franco se agarran al prior del Valle para dilatar la exhumación

Si no existiera la Iglesia a la que tu atacas, franco estaria en terreno laico y hace tiempo que hubiera sido desenterrado. Y por cierto, el Catolicismo salvo España del comunismo no Franco.



Gorguera dijo:


> No se si alguien lo ha mencionado ya en este hilo de los lacayos del papa negro AKA Paco el boludo:
> 
> La Iglesia y el papa en particular como cabeza de esta no han manifestado la más mínima queja, disconformidad, oposición o recelo a la profanación de la tumba del general que salvó el culo a la Iglesia en España, que acabo con la masacre de fieles, la violencia anticlerical, el caos en las calles y la destruccion de nuestro patrimonio religioso.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Me estas diciendo nuevamente que Dios mentia cuando decia que la Iglesia no podia ser usurpada por el Hades, como te atreves.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Llamando mentiroso a Dios.... que sinverguenzas estais hechos los sedegarajistas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Ahora entiendo que los lefevres fueran excomulgados, tomar por mentiroso a Dios es muy grave. Que se han pensado! eso si que hubiera sido ecomenismo al cuadrado compartir Iglesia con esos herejes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

No sorprende que hasta PIO VI llegaba el delorean de Francisco I, pues llego a donde Pablo para revocar la ortodoxa y mil veces tradicional circuncision.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

LUCAS 6

41¿Y por qué miras la mota que está en el ojo de tu hermano, y no te das cuenta de la viga que está en tu propio ojo? 42¿O cómo puedes decir a tu hermano: ``Hermano, déjame sacarte la mota que está en tu ojo, cuando tú mismo no ves la viga que está en tu ojo? ¡Hipócrita! Saca primero la viga de tu ojo y entonces verás con claridad para sacar la mota que está en el ojo de tu hermano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

nadie es anatema por ir a la playa, si lo es por decir que Dios miente como lo haces tu.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Segun @Kairós nuestro entrañable sedegarajista aqui Dios está mintiendo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)




----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Segun @Kairós nuestro entrañable sedegarajista aqui Dios está mintiendo



su forma de negar esa promesa es decir cosas como que Francisco "okupa la Silla Petrina"... es decir, según él, Francisco es todo lo peor pero okupa la Iglesia sin el consentimiento de su Señor.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

La promesa de Dios impide que ese Trono sea usurpado por las fuerzas del Hades. Pero tienen a Dios por mentiroso, se fian mas de su conciencia y opinion de las cosas.



Bernaldo dijo:


> su forma de negar esa promesa es decir cosas como que Francisco "okupa la Silla Petrina"... es decir, según él, Francisco es todo lo peor pero okupa la Iglesia sin el consentimiento de su Señor.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

lex no llamandi mentirosi a Dios, lex cumpliendi le juramenti di obediencia








Lucas 6: 41 ¿Por qué miras la paja que está en el ojo de tu hermano, y no echas de ver la viga que está en tu propio ojo?

42 ¿O cómo puedes decir a tu hermano: Hermano, déjame sacar la paja que está en tu ojo, no mirando tú la viga que está en el ojo tuyo? Hipócrita, saca primero la viga de tu propio ojo, y entonces verás bien para sacar la paja que está en el ojo de tu hermano.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lex no llamandi mentirosi a Dios, lex cumpliendi le juramenti di obediencia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con los herejes latin K Kairós, baionetak, baionetak eta baionetak... ya uté sabe, alea iacta est, yunou guoramín.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (4 Oct 2019)

Bergoglio asiste a ritual amazónico pagano en los jardines vaticanos | InfoVaticana

El Sínodo de la Amazonía, que se abre este domingo, se ha consagrado este viernes, festividad de San Francisco de Asís, en los jardines vaticanos plantando un árbol, una encina de Asís, en una ceremonia en la que han participado indígenas amazónicos ataviados como es costumbre en sus tribus, no para arrodillarse ante Cristo, sino para completar la celebración con sus aspersiones y danzas paganas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Oct 2019)

Desinfovaticana como no. Festividad de San Francisco de Asís. Unos tios plantan un arbol en el vaticano como si fuera un regalo (gente de otras religiones se lo hacen al Papa) y con eso ya podeis demostrar que Dios miente en Mateo 16:18 verdad?




AKHENATÓN EN ALCANTARILLA dijo:


> Bergoglio asiste a ritual amazónico pagano en los jardines vaticanos | InfoVaticana
> 
> El Sínodo de la Amazonía, que se abre este domingo, se ha consagrado este viernes, festividad de San Francisco de Asís, en los jardines vaticanos plantando un árbol, una encina de Asís, en una ceremonia en la que han participado indígenas amazónicos ataviados como es costumbre en sus tribus, no para arrodillarse ante Cristo, sino para completar la celebración con sus aspersiones y danzas paganas.


----------



## Cuncas (4 Oct 2019)

La mona pirada de marikiki es capaz de defender al mismisimo satanás. Esta desquiciada... fuera de sí entre garajes, luteros y la falta de medicación ha llegado a insinuar que el ángel Gabriel era el ángel caído disfrado de ángel de luz... Qué se puede esperar de una loca....

Venga marikiki ponte las plumas, coge unas maracas y reza según la nueva moda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

mirad a estos irreconducibles embusteros que tienen a Dios por mentiroso


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2019)

todas esas cosas de la hinternec te pones como disculpa para no ir a misa, verdad?




Sapo Concho dijo:


> La mona pirada de marikiki es capaz de defender al mismisimo satanás. Esta desquiciada... fuera de sí entre garajes, luteros y la falta de medicación ha llegado a insinuar que el ángel Gabriel era el ángel caído disfrado de ángel de luz... Qué se puede esperar de una loca....
> 
> Venga marikiki ponte las plumas, coge unas maracas y reza según la nueva moda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

No se ha retractado aun la vibora de haber difamado contra el papa al poner en boca de él palabras que el no dijo y ya está en la siguiente. El Santo Pater tiene una misión pastoral de divulgación del evangelio y todo lo que veis se enmarca en esa estrategia de acercamiento a los paganos para convertirlos, para ello emplea mano izquierda y pedagogia, pues la Iglesia no tiene ahora el poder de la Espada. Y no va a tenerla con tanta furcia de campamento cuestionandola y atacandola con infamias.







Por eso en los ejercitos hay soldados y no se admite que las furcias tomen armas, para que los soldados obedezcan cuando el General ordena un despliege tan aparentemente incomprensible como este. Nos imaginamos a todos estos sedegarajistas tratando de causar la desafección en la tropa, diciendo que Alejandro está borracho, comportandose ellos mismos como si fueran espias de Dario metidos en la tropa. Evidentemente son quitados de en medio.

Y Dios en Mateo 16:18 es mayor autoridad que un Rey, comprendamos o no, con algo de esfuerzo se puede, se ha de acatar. Porque se está desobedeciendo a Dios de no hacerlo.

La iglesia tiene las llaves del cielo, y eso no va a cambiar jamas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Como los herejes toman a Dios por mentiroso en Mateo 16:18, no intentan comprender las escrituras a su luz, sino negandolo. Ellos en base a su conciencia pueden discernir donde miente Dios o donde dice la verdad y como se ha de interpretar las cosas.
Asi a la apostasia del hombre impio, le dicen la apostasia de la Iglesia, que por Mateo 16:18 no puede ser. Y a que en los templos se oficiara desolación no se les ocurre que estos serán confiscados por el Estado Masonico por ejemplo.

Todo esta sostenido en exclusiva en su odio hacia la Iglesia, que no puede cuajar sino es llamando mentiroso a Dios. Provienen del hades y son anatema.


----------



## BGA (5 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No se ha retractado aun la vibora de haber difamado contra el papa al poner en boca de él palabras que el no dijo y ya está en la siguiente. El Santo Pater tiene una misión pastoral de divulgación del evangelio y todo lo que veis se enmarca en esa estrategia de acercamiento a los paganos para convertirlos, para ello emplea mano izquierda y pedagogia, pues la Iglesia no tiene ahora el poder de la Espada. Y no va a tenerla con tanta furcia de campamento cuestionandola y atacandola con infamias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así es Ariki. En términos militares las cosas se entienden mejor pues la guerra es el límite absoluto de la realidad, en la que si ganas lo ganas todo y si pierdes lo pierdes todo, entre otras cosas la libertad e incluso la vida.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Las mismas acusaciones que le hacen al Papa por estar rodeado de paganos le hicieron a Jesus por estar rodeado de publicanos, y pecadores. 
Si crees en la palabra de Dios en Mateo 16:18 veras a un hombre llevandoles el evangelio.
Si tomas a Dios por mentiroso veras a un pecador más entre el pecado.

Se entiende perfectamente enmarcado en la labor pastoral de difusión del evangelio, si creen que la iglesia puede difundirla como antaña acompañandose de las espadas del los reinos catolicos o de la inclusion en una tecnologia conceptual y economica mas avanzada, se equivocan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Valla pero sí tenemos colegio cardenalicio nuevo y nueva congregación para la doctrina de la fé.

Ah! que solo son furcias de campamento que no le deben lealtad ni obediencia a nada tratando de montarse un burdel.

Desraticese!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Mucho más grave es profanar la Palabra de Dios


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Soy plenamente convencido de las Reformas de Cayo Mario para el Ejercito Romano, furcias y mercachifles deben de estar fuera del campamento y si eso embiarlos al campamento Cimbrio a que cuestionen autoridades y traten de montarse sus respectivos burdeles

http://w2.vatican.va/content/john-p...jp-ii_motu-proprio_02071988_ecclesia-dei.html


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Nada peor que tomar por mentirosos a Dios en Mateo 16:18, porque si lo tomas por mentiroso alli, en realidad lo estas tomando en mentiroso en todo, y solo a tu conciencia por verdadera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

En fin vibora, ya conocemos tus tacticas de emplear imagenes para causar una respuesta emocional en el lector como la propaganda. Lo vimos en como nos sacabas a albert pla profanando un altar como si fuera idea del Sacerdote, cuando habian abusado de su confianza dado que era un festival de musica de camara en el que la iglesia cedia el lugar por algun convenio y le colaron al subser.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

esa imagen que has puesto solo sucede en tu mente y es una difamación, otra más


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

ejemplo claro de como inventais imagenes que son truculentas para causar una respuesto emocional no meditada en el repector. Este hilo existe para que los catolicos esten alerta de estas manipulaciones. Para que crean en Mateo 16:18 y se olviden de las fuerzas del hades que muchas veces optan por el camuflaje


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

¿Y que pasa con la Liebre?
¿Y por que hiba a importar el levantamiento de excomunión de una Iglesia que está tomada por el hades segun tu? eso es mala señal ¿no? o es que entra el cangelo ante las palabras de Dios


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Es decir, ¿quereis estar insultandole al Santo Pater todo el dia, inventandoos mentiras y descreditos contra él, atacandolo con ira africana, pero no quereis que os excomulge? Si estais a las maduras tambien habeis de estar dispuestos a aceptar las duras. ¿Si llamais anticristo a quien tiene las llaves del cielo, no estareis pensando en pasar por la puerta que Abre pues sera la del hades no?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

La palabra de Dios en Mateo 16:18-19 no necesitan justificación, son verdaderas. Es usted quien necesita justificar tomarle a Dios por mentiroso llenando su mochila con acumulos de mentiras proferidas contra el Santo Pater.


----------



## Cuncas (5 Oct 2019)

Marikiki, y la panda de degeneradas que le jalean, ya tiene una "nueva" "virgen" a la que adorar. Bergoglio se congratula de degenerar a los "católicos" débiles a los cultos paganos de hace más de 200.000 años; pero según ellos es todo un adelanto... modernismo...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Tu puedes ser uno de esos apostatas impios, pero la Iglesia no puede ser tomada por el hades y tendra siempre las llaves del cielo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Algunas fechas que antes eran celebradas por los paganos, se les cambio la denominación y el sentido para adecuarlo al Cristianismo. En esa cabeza necrosasa solo entran asuntos de drogas asi que se entiende tu ignorancia.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Marikiki, y la panda de degeneradas que le jalean, ya tiene una "nueva" "virgen" a la que adorar. Bergoglio se congratula de degenerar a los "católicos" débiles a los cultos paganos de hace más de 200.000 años; pero según ellos es todo un adelanto... modernismo...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 163517
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

se huele el canguelo











http://w2.vatican.va/content/benedi...en-xvi_let_20090310_remissione-scomunica.html


----------



## Cuncas (5 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Algunas fechas que antes eran celebradas por los paganos, se les cambio la denominación y el sentido para adecuarlo al Cristianismo. En esa cabeza necrosasa solo entran asuntos de drogas asi que se entiende tu ignorancia.



 Tu cabeza sí que está podrida, defensor de pedófilos, filosatanista, defensor del aborto, la eutanasia, defensor de imágenes de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo representado en una orgía homosexual, "virgenes" paleolíticas. Tragas con todo Marikiki, tu entendimiento y conocimiento de la doctrina es tan débil que te cuelan lo que sea y tú te lo tragas mientras dos gays homosexuales te apluden por ello. Cuando respondas ante el Altísimo toda tu chachará de repetir mil veces lo mismo sin saber lo que dices no te va a valer de nada, tarada degenerada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

O es que acaso os parece justo y noble poder quebrantar la promesa de obediencia y seguir pretendiendo ser sacerdote? 
Si quebrantes tu parte, por A,B, o C, el contrato está roto a todos lo efectos y las dadivas que alli se te entregaron son concluidas.

¿quien pretende ser justo pensando lo contrario? ¿para que firmaron un contrato si las dadivas que les otorgaron se las podian ofrecer ellos a si mismos?

No hay virtud en eso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Palabra del Señor







No necesita justificación ni escrutinio a la luz del mundo. Mucho menos a la luz de vuestra propaganda como cuando decias que el appa queria liberar a la quezada asesina del pequeñlo gabriel.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Tu cabeza sí que está podrida, defensor de pedófilos, filosatanista, defensor del aborto, la eutanasia, defensor de imágenes de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo representado en una orgía homosexual, vírgenes paleolíticas. Tragas con todo Marikiki, tu entendimiento y conocimiento de la doctrina es tan débil que te cuelan lo que sea y tú te lo tragas mientras dos gays homosexuales te apluden por ello. Cuando respondas ante el Altísimo toda tu chachará de repetir mil veces lo mismo sin saber lo que dices no te va a valer de nada, tarada degenerada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

JUAN 18: 36Jesús respondió: Mi reino no es de este mundo. Si mi reino fuera de este mundo, entonces mis servidores pelearían para que yo no fuera entregado a los judíos; mas ahora mi reino no es de aquí.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (5 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Algunas fechas que antes eran celebradas por los paganos, se les cambio la denominación y el sentido para adecuarlo al Cristianismo. En esa cabeza necrosasa solo entran asuntos de drogas asi que se entiende tu ignorancia.



¿Y te parece malo cambiar de denominación y de práctica ritos de sacrificios humanos? ¿te parece mal que se espere del Papa que no comparta el error de quienes practicaban ese tipo de ritos? 
¿Te parece mal que sigamos pensando que por mucho que el Papa sea el Vicario de Cristo, Cristo sigue estando por encima de él? 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> O es que acaso os parece justo y noble poder quebrantar la promesa de obediencia y seguir pretendiendo ser sacerdote?
> Si quebrantes tu parte, por A,B, o C, el contrato está roto a todos lo efectos y las dadivas que alli se te entregaron son concluidas.
> 
> ¿quien pretende ser justo pensando lo contrario? ¿para que firmaron un contrato si las dadivas que les otorgaron se las podian ofrecer ellos a si mismos?
> ...



Esto es algo que Kairós te ha explicado ya mil veces, inclusive con imágenes y citas de anteriores cardenales y papas...

La obediencia no está por encima del bien, si tu superior, ya sea el mismísimo Papa, te dice que hagas mal, no estás obligado a obedecer, es más: *debes* desobedecer *hasta que entre en razón* y te pida obrar bien.

Y ya que recurres a la Sda. Biblia, te recomiendo que le eches un ojo a S.Mateo 23:3. 




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> JUAN 18: 36Jesús respondió: Mi reino no es de este mundo. Si mi reino fuera de este mundo, entonces mis servidores pelearían para que yo no fuera entregado a los judíos; mas ahora mi reino no es de aquí.



Cierto, ¿y por qué? Porque este Mundo está reservado al fuego.
Vendrá la apostasía, llegará el anticristo y se sentará en el Trono de Dios haciéndose pasar por Dios (2 Tes 2:4) 
2 Tes 2: 4 Éste es el enemigo que se levanta contra todo lo que lleva el nombre de Dios o merece ser adorado, y llega incluso a instalar su trono en el templo de Dios, haciéndose pasar por Dios
Nos estás dando la razón, o mejor dicho: en el fondo sabes la Verdad, pero no te gusta.


.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2019)

¿en el trono de Dios? ¿pero qué dices, muchacha?

PD: doy por sentado que has tenido un lapsus ahí, corrígelo... anda.



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Cierto, ¿y por qué? Porque este Mundo está reservado al fuego.
> Vendrá la apostasía, llegará el anticristo y se sentará en el Trono de Dios haciéndose pasar por Dios (2 Tes 2:4)
> 2 Tes 2: 4 Éste es el enemigo que se levanta contra todo lo que lleva el nombre de Dios o merece ser adorado, y llega incluso a instalar su trono en el templo de Dios, haciéndose pasar por Dios
> Nos estás dando la razón, o mejor dicho: en el fondo sabes la Verdad, pero no te gusta.
> ...


----------



## Cuncas (5 Oct 2019)

panchibernalda dijo:


> ¿en el trono de Dios? ¿pero qué dices, muchacha?
> 
> PD: doy por sentado que has tenido un lapsus ahí, corrígelo... anda.



Ella ha tenido un lapsus, pero queda subsanado en la propia cita que pone en su comentario, lo curioso es que lo tuyo y lo vuestro... no son lapsus... son cientos de páginas de este hilo y otro en los que defendéis herejías una y otra y otra y otra vez... y de eso, darle al play a un vídeo de youtube para que rece por ti, no te va a salvar bernalda, por mucho que te hagas ilusiones al ver a cardenales tan herejes como tú defender la homosexualidad sobre los altares.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ella ha tenido un lapsus...



no pasa nada, se dice y arreglado.

un saludo, Sapo Concho.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (5 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿en el trono de Dios? ¿pero qué dices, muchacha?
> 
> PD: doy por sentado que has tenido un lapsus ahí, corrígelo... anda.





Bernaldo dijo:


> no pasa nada, se dice y arreglado.
> 
> un saludo, Sapo Concho.



No ha sido un lapsus. El Papa es la representación de Cristo en la Tierra, Cristo es Dios y aún debe reinar por mil años.
¿En qué Trono piensas que se sentará el anticristo? ¿En una nube?

Religión: - Apocalipsis. Interpretación (personal)

Veo que no has leído a los Santos y las visiones que muchos de ellos tuvieron a lo largo de los siglos...

.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (5 Oct 2019)

Es más, según el mismo Catecismo, la gran apostasía vendrá en forma de una impostura religiosa.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2019)

Como bien ha dicho Sapo Concho, has cometido un lapsus, corrígelo.



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> No ha sido un lapsus. El Papa es la representación de Cristo en la Tierra, Cristo es Dios y aún debe reinar por mil años.
> ¿En qué Trono piensas que se sentará el anticristo? ¿En una nube?
> 
> Religión: - Apocalipsis. Interpretación (personal)
> ...


----------



## Papo de luz (5 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> "Propaganda" dice... propaganda la tuya que te repites más que un anuncio de televisión... A los que sí defiendes y te crees a pies juntillas todas sus herejías son los que se complacen de ver a Nuestro Señor Jesucristo representado en una orgía homosexual, para el gozo de panchibernalda y la cornuda de bga.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 163574
> 
> ...



Es facil criticar a los demas pero deberias reflexionar sobre la imagen que proyectas tu tambien, sapo pancho.No es la de una persona equilibrada, sino la de un histerico que inconscientemente barrunta la farsa que supone el catolicismo, con este papa y con cualquiera. Por que no vais juntos al psiquiatra tu y ariki? Animo, se que no es facil encajar que te han engañado desde tu mas tierna infancia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Mateo 16:18 es innamobible por mucho que te empeñes en inventarte noticias como que el Papa quiere la libertad de Quezada



Sapo Concho dijo:


> "Propaganda" dice... propaganda la tuya que te repites más que un anuncio de televisión... A los que sí defiendes y te crees a pies juntillas todas sus herejías son los que se complacen de ver a Nuestro Señor Jesucristo representado en una orgía homosexual, para el gozo de panchibernalda y la cornuda de bga.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 163574
> 
> ...


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (5 Oct 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Es facil criticar a los demas pero deberias reflexionar sobre la imagen que proyectas tu tambien, sapo pancho.No es la de una persona equilibrada, sino la de un histerico que inconscientemente barrunta la farsa que supone el catolicismo, con este papa y con cualquiera. Por que no vais juntos al psiquiatra tu y ariki? Animo, se que no es facil encajar que te han engañado desde tu mas tierna infancia.



Te doy la razón en que hay que moderarse un poco (todos nosotros, no sólo sapo concho).

Pero el Catolicismo no es ninguna farsa, es la Fe verdadera, única Iglesia que ha sido fundada por un Sto.Apóstol de Cristo, el mismo a quien Cristo mismo designó para ello.

La farsa está en quienes la han infiltrado para *convertirla en lo que no es *y así destruirla desde dentro, pero en algo estoy de acuerdo con Ariki: No prevalecerá el diablo sobre ella (lo dijo sobre la Iglesia, no sobre un Papa determinado)...

Entre unos y otros, nos encedemos y "Esto es Esparta".









.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

No se de que hablas pero que se sepa JESUCRISTO no oficio una misa tridentina y por lo tanto modificarla es asunto de la Iglesia para lo cual tiene autoridad.
Lo que sí dijo JESUCRISTO es que sobre la Iglesia no prevaleceria el Hades y vosotros estais llamando mentiroso a Dios cuando decis que sobre la Iglesia ha triunfado el hades.

El papa recibe su autoridad de Cristo, tu no puedes apelar a Cristo para quitarle una autoridad que a ti no te ha dado para atar y desatar en los cielos.Viboras!, quereis apelar a CRISTO llamandolo mentiroso en Mateo 16:18

*3 Nadie os engañe en ninguna manera; porque no vendrá sin que antes venga la apostasía, y se manifieste el hombre de pecado, el hijo de perdición,

4 el cual se opone y se levanta contra todo lo que se llama Dios o es objeto de culto; tanto que se sienta en el templo de Dios como Dios, haciéndose pasar por Dios.*

Lo que te dice es que los templos (fisicos) seran usurpados, el estado los confiscará y oficiara en ellos lo que sea. Por mateo 16:18 la Iglesia no puede ser tomada por el Hades,
Cuando tu sostienes que la Iglesia será tomada por el Hades, cometes herejia y lllamas mentiroso a Dios.



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> ¿Y te parece malo cambiar de denominación y de práctica ritos de sacrificios humanos? ¿te parece mal que se espere del Papa que no comparta el error de quienes practicaban ese tipo de ritos?
> ¿Te parece mal que sigamos pensando que por mucho que el Papa sea el Vicario de Cristo, Cristo sigue estando por encima de él?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

La Iglesia se funda sobre su Cabeza y no sobre la comunidad de los creyentes, y es esta cabeza la que jamas será tomada por el hades. Las llaves se la da a la cabeza de la iglesia, no a los laicos que por alli pasen. Vuestra intepretacion es protestante.

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909




CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Te doy la razón en que hay que moderarse un poco (todos nosotros, no sólo sapo concho).
> 
> Pero el Catolicismo no es ninguna farsa, es la Fe verdadera, única Iglesia que ha sido fundada por un Sto.Apóstol de Cristo, el mismo a quien Cristo mismo designó para ello.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

La iglesia no puede ser tomada por el hades ni el papa puede impartir falsa doctrina desde 1870. Usted ni es cristiano ni es catolico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Impostura de los lefebres por ejemplo, porque hay que ser impio para romper tu juramento de obediencia y pretender asi y todo preservar el sacerdocio que te confiaron por jurar obediencia. Si no necesitas a la Iglesia para ser sacerdote, te vas desde un principio a un garaje y nos ahorras el cambalache



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Es más, según el mismo Catecismo, la gran apostasía vendrá en forma de una impostura religiosa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Le atacais al Santo Pater por mucho menos que en su epoca atacaron a San Pablo al revocar la circuncisión, pues Francisco I no ha movido una coma la doctrina mientras que San Pablo revocó el mismisimo pacto del pueblo de Israel. NO TENEIS FE.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Controversia de la circuncisión en el cristianismo primitivo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El concilio de Jerusalén durante la Edad Apostólica de la historia del cristianismo no incluía la circuncisión masculina religiosa como requisito para los nuevos gentiles convertidos. 

Neopaganismo Francisquita, HIPOCRITAS


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

En efecto alli dice que pondra su trono en el templo de Dios, lo cual es muy sencillo de hacer si los estados usurpan los templos a la Iglesia. No dice que tomaraá el trono de Dios. Pero su inquina les ciega a leer correctamente.



Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿en el trono de Dios? ¿pero qué dices, muchacha?
> 
> PD: doy por sentado que has tenido un lapsus ahí, corrígelo... anda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

No puede hacerlo, si tu dices que lo está haciendo entonces eres anatema:

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO

CONTESTA SÍ ES CIERTO O NO LO ES


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

No teneis fé, la guia de Mateo 16:18 esta claro y cristalino. Solo teneis opinión y tomais por cierto de la biblia aquello que veis encaja con vuestra conciencia y llamais a Dios mentiroso en el resto. Soys herejes.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (5 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Le atacais al Santo Pater por mucho menos que en su epoca atacaron a *San Pablo* al revocar la circuncisión, pues Francisco I no ha movido una coma la doctrina mientras que *San Pablo revocó el mismisimo pacto del pueblo de Israel.* NO TENEIS FE.



¡¡Ahora sí!! ¡¡Ahora sí que te has quitado del todo la careta!!

*Saludos a la sinagoga* y suerte con tu odio hacia la *Iglesia Católica, *su tradición y sus fieles...
Casi consigues engañar a alguien...bueno, en realidad no, nunca has tenido esa oportunidad con nosotros. Lo siento por ti.

Sigue ladrando con odio e intentando provocar ira y disensión entre nosotros, lo mismo de mucho insistir hasta lo consigues y todo...bueno, no, pero te animo porque se te ve afectado.

Ya sabes, es acto de misericordia -*católico-* consolar al triste.  

.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Te digo que mucho más polemico que ha hecho el papa de permitir que planten un arbol en el vaticano fue la revocacion del mandato biblico de la circuncisión

*Génesis 17:10-14	

Este es mi pacto que guardaréis, entre yo y vosotros y tu descendencia después de ti: Todo varón de entre vosotros será circuncidado. Seréis circuncidados en la carne de vuestro prepucio, y esto será la señal de mi pacto con vosotros. A la edad de ocho días será circuncidado entre vosotros todo varón por vuestras generaciones; {asimismo} el {siervo} nacido en tu casa, o que sea comprado con dinero a cualquier extranjero, que no sea de tu descendencia.*

Si tienes inteligencia contestamente porque san pablo al revocarlo no era el Anticristo y el Santo Pater lo es porque quiere llevar el evangelio a los paganos sin revocar nada de la doctrina sino por procedimientos pastorales

Los unicos que vierten oceanos de bilis soys vosotros contra el legitimo Vicario de Cristo; toneladas de odio en internet.. Si salgo en su defensa entonces cometo crimenes de odio segun se ve.



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> ¡¡Ahora sí!! ¡¡Ahora sí que te has quitado del todo la careta!!
> 
> *Saludos a la sinagoga* y suerte con tu odio hacia la *Iglesia Católica, *su tradición y sus fieles...
> Casi consigues engañar a alguien...bueno, en realidad no, nunca has tenido esa oportunidad con nosotros. Lo siento por ti.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Y no me digas que fue Jesucristo quien abolio la LEY porque él DIJO:

*Mateo 5:17No penséis que he venido para abolir la ley o los profetas; no he venido para abolir, sino para cumplir. 18Porque en verdad os digo que hasta que pasen el cielo y la tierra, no se perderá ni la letra más pequeña ni una tilde de la ley hasta que toda se cumpla*

Asi que si MATEO 16:19 no es verdad independientemente del escritinio del mundo, estamos fuera del pacto con Dios y de la LEY. Al pretender que eso no se cumple cuando veis al papa en su pastoral con los paganos, estais condenandoos a vosotros mismos.

DEPENDEMOS EN VERDAD DE QUE LA IGLESIA TENGA SIEMPRE LAS LLAVES DEL CIELO Y CAPACIDAD PARA ATAR Y DESATAR


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (5 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Te digo que mucho más polemico que ha hecho el papa de permitir que planten un arbol en el vaticano fue la revocacion del mandato biblico de la circuncisión
> 
> Si tienes inteligencia contestamente porque san pablo al revocarlo no era el Anticristo y el Santo Pater lo es porque quiere llevar el evangelio a los paganos sin revocar nada de la doctrina.
> 
> Los unicos que vierten oceanos de bilis soys vosotros contra el legitimo Vicario de Cristo. Si salgo en su defensa entonces cometo crimenes de odio segun se ve.




Te contesto con todo mi amor:

Cristo nos trajo el perdón de los pecados, *la salvación es por la Fe.*

Por eso Cristo perdonó a la adúltera a cambio de que no volviese a pecar, por eso permitió que aquella mujer llorase sobre sus pies y los besara, por eso permitió que una hemorroisa (impura por su hemorragia, según las leyes judaicas) lo tocase.

La Ley condena, y nos condenaba sin remisión...por eso vino Cristo al Mundo, para salvarnos, por medio de su sacrificio nos dio la oportunidad de conseguir la vida eterna si nos arrepentimos a tiempo de las condenas que nos imponía la Ley.

Cristo dijo id por el Mundo y bautizarlos en el Nombre del Padre, del Hijo y del Espíritu Santo. No dijo "tomad una navaja y rebanad el pene a todo el que encontréis" ¿entiendes la diferencia y el por qué *no estamos circuncisos y si bautizados*?

Te mando saludos para la sinagoga otra vez. 


.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (5 Oct 2019)

PS: Y como te digo, una cosa es salvarse por el bautismo (lo que nos hace *cristianos*) y otra muy distinta es *negar el bautismo y practicar la herejía *sin arrepentirse de ello. Si no hay arrepentimiento se peca contra el Espíritu Santo por *obcecación en el mal, *y los pecados contra el Espíritu Santo *no tienen posibilidad de ser perdonados. *Son causa de excomunión.

Si fueras católico lo sabrías, pero eres judío y protestante.

.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Esa es una exegesis protestante. os estoy preguntando porqué a San Pablo se le permitió sin llamarle el anticristo con una exegesis sobre el Evangelio de nuestro Señor revocar la circuncision, cuando la Biblia es TAXATIVA en cuanto al deber de la circuncisión. Y os pregunto si esa exegesis que revoca el nucleo duro mismo de la tradición es aceptable, porque el Santo Pater ha de ser calumiado con ser el anticristo porque tiene una estrategia pastoral QUE NO PASA POR EL EQUIVALENTE A ABOLIR LA CIRCUNCISION.

El concilio de Jerusalénnota 1 durante la Edad Apostólica de la historia del cristianismo no incluía la circuncisión masculina religiosa como requisito para los nuevos gentiles convertidos. 




CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Cristo nos trajo el perdón de los pecados, *la salvación es por la Fe.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

*Génesis 17:10-14	

Este es mi pacto que guardaréis, entre yo y vosotros y tu descendencia después de ti: Todo varón de entre vosotros será circuncidado. Seréis circuncidados en la carne de vuestro prepucio, y esto será la señal de mi pacto con vosotros. A la edad de ocho días será circuncidado entre vosotros todo varón por vuestras generaciones; {asimismo} el {siervo} nacido en tu casa, o que sea comprado con dinero a cualquier extranjero, que no sea de tu descendencia.*

*Mateo 5:17No penséis que he venido para abolir la ley o los profetas; no he venido para abolir, sino para cumplir. 18Porque en verdad os digo que hasta que pasen el cielo y la tierra, no se perderá ni la letra más pequeña ni una tilde de la ley hasta que toda se cumpla*

Si a la SANTA IGLESIA no se le permitiera atar y desatar en los cielos, la exegesis que nos libra de la circuncisión no estaria ATADA EN LOS CIELOS, seria una herejia destinada a confraternizar con los paganos. Es mateo 16:19 lo que lo permite.





CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> PS: Y como te digo, una cosa es salvarse por el bautismo (lo que nos hace *cristianos*) y otra muy distinta es *negar el bautismo y practicar la herejía *sin arrepentirse de ello. Si no hay arrepentimiento se peca contra el Espíritu Santo por *obcecación en el mal, *y los pecados contra el Espíritu Santo *no tienen posibilidad de ser perdonados. *Son causa de excomunión.
> 
> Si fueras católico lo sabrías, pero eres judío y protestante.
> 
> .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

No podeis revocar la autoridad de la IGLESIA para facer y desfacer que misa se ha de dar, con quien se reune.... sin revocar la autoridad de la Iglesia misma para omitir el TAXATIVO mandato de la circuncisión. Asi que al destruir el barco, solo os condenais a vosotros mismos a las gelidas aguas. El resto creemos en la capacidad de la Iglesia de atar LO QUE SEA en el cielo, pues es promesa de DIOS.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Os pongo frente a vuestras contradicciones, abolir algo tan fundamental como el TAXATIVO pacto de la circuncision para evangelizar paganos esta muy bien. Pero ver como 4 paganos bailan y plantan un arbol es sintoma del anticristo.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (5 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No podeis revocar la autoridad del NOM para facer y desfacer que rito se ha de dar, con quien se reune.... sin revocar al antipapa para omitir el TAXATIVO mandato *judio *de la circuncisión. Asi que al destruir el sionismo, solo os condenais a vosotros mismos al martirio. El resto creemos en la capacidad del sionismo de someter LO QUE SEA en el cielo, pues se opondrá a DIOS.



Arreglado, de nada.




No podremos revocar la autoridad de los servidores o agentes del anticristo, pues se les dió poder y autoridad, y todo le saldrá bien, tal como dicen las escrituras. Pero podemos oponernos, *y lo haremos*. Y nuestra palma nos espera, nuestros nombres escribiremos en los libros, resistiremos hasta el final para ser salvos como *Nuestro Señor Jesucristo *nos prometió. Solo hay un Dios y solo ante Él inclinaremos la rodilla.
Vosotros que propagáis el error y la mentira tendréis gloria terrenal, pero os espera el eterno llanto y crugir de dientes. Lo sabéis, y por eso que nos odiáis.

Buen provecho, disfruta mientras puedas...no os lo vamos a poner *nada* fácil...









.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2019)

Estaba claro, este tipo ni siquiera es católico.

Protestantismo del más cutre...



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Te contesto con todo mi amor:
> 
> Cristo nos trajo el perdón de los pecados, *la salvación es por la Fe.*


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2019)

Liante, está claro la frase a la que contesto.

A lo cual añado que rectifiques tu afirmación de que puede existir un okupa en la Silla de Pedro, pues nadie puede sentarse en ella contra la voluntad de Dios.

Creo que ya va bastando de tanta atención a herejes como vosotros.



Spoiler: ....


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2019)

La frase del farsante CatolicamHispaniae es la que es.

La puede leer cualquiera.

Pero tú, que osas decir que Dios tiene un okupa en su Iglesia, vales para soltar cualquier otra barbaridad más.

Sóis los dos un par de farsantes que os hacéis pasar por lo que no sóis. Simplemente os habéis aprendido un papel, solo era cuestión de tiempos sacaros las contradicciones para destaparos.

Esto ya perdió su gracia, al principio parecía otra cosa.

QUE SIRVA ESTO DE LECCIÓN PARA ALGUNOS CATÓLICOS QUE LE DAN PÁBULO A CIERTOS "CRÍTICOS", VED CÓMO ENEMIGOS DE LA IGLESIA CATÓLICA SE DEDICAN A UTILIZAR ESAS GRIETAS PARA TRATAR DE HACER PALANCA.

(desde luego está escrito que la Iglesia prevalecerá, pero darles facilidades solo hace más daño aún)


----------



## Me_opongo (5 Oct 2019)

Todo el pensamiento humano, desde el siglo quinto antes de Cristo, gira alrededor de tres postulados que los griegos, especialmente el amigo Aristóteles, dejaron establecidos hace 2.500 años. A saber:

1.De la nada no sale nada.

2.Todo, la materia, el pensamiento y la moral, viene provocado por algo. Ya saben: lo de causa y efecto.

3.No se puede ser algo y su contrario, ni ser y no ser al mismo tiempo.

Cambio climático: el nuevo asalto del peligroso panteísmo. Ahora, personalizamos a la madre tierra y al clima 



El Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) es una filosofía que contradice todo lo anterior. Las mentes mediáticas reconocen al NOM como lo “progresista” o bien lo “políticamente correcto”. Si se rasca un poco más adentro, descubrimos que el NOM es algo peor que una moda: es el pensamiento inverso, la perversión de la filosofía para constituir una cosmovisión única y hortera… y el que se atreva a salir de ella es un ultra o un fascista, según depende.

Y recuerden: el NOM no es una conspiración (aunque pretende serlo) sino un consenso. Que es peor: en la conspiración se reconoce -al menos se busca- a quien la lidera; el consenso no tiene padres y, por tanto, lleva el marchamo de la libre adhesión, aunque sea por inacción, por ausencia de oposición activa a la enorme estupidez de lo políticamente correcto.

Aristóteles era un tipo muy práctico y se hiz la siguiente reflexión: de la nada no sale nada, todo viene producido por un efecto anterior, todo tiene una causa. Por tanto, no me cuente la historia de la existencia empezando por la mitad, sino por el principio.

Solo cabe una alternativa: cristianismo o panteísmo. El agnosticismo, como su mismo nombre indica, es pura necedad 



La única explicación que salva la desagradable cuestión de que de la nada no sale nada, no es otra que la existencia de un ser que sea en sí mismo la existencia. Ese ser, asegura ,el amigo Aristóteles es al que llamamos Dios.

A partir de ahí se explican las cosas, incluido -no se lo van a creer- el planeta tierra y como, una vez producido el acto creativo, todo efecto procede de una causa, se explica… ¡hasta el cambio climático, oh sí!

Ahora bien, si desde Aristóteles sabemos que todo el ateísmo es una necedad, porque no puede haber creación sin Creador. Quiero decir, que el paradigma aristotélico aún no es cristianismo, dado que ese ser que posee la existencia, que es en sí mismo la existencia, puede ser el conjunto del universo y es ahí donde nace el panteísmo (pan-teísmo, todo es Dios), hoy eco-panteísmo. Por eso Chesterton aseguraba que el ateísmo era un imposible, sólo apto para intelectuales imberbes y que al hombre sólo le quedaba una alternativa, dos cosmovisiones, dos filosofías: cristianismo y panteísmo. El gnosticismo es, como su mismo nombre indica (significa sin-sabiduría, ignorante), ignorancia. Con el cambio climático hemos entrado en el panteísmo, en la personalización del Planeta Tierra, de la madre Gaia, que tiene por adoradores a James Cameron, el productor de Avatar y a Evo Morales, dos tipo de mucha enjundia. 

Y entonces llegamos al punto al que nunca debimos llegar: a esta generación de adolescentes capitaneados por la tal Greta Thumberg le hemos robado a Cristo, es decir, al Creador, Redentor y Padre. Para ser más exactos les hemos quitado la confianza en Jesucristo, quien no va a haber creado un mundo para el hombre con el malvado propósito de destruirlo. Y eso, ni aún considerando que ha creado al hombre libre y éste, en uso de su libertad ha propagando por el mundo grandezas y miserias, así como todo tipo de imbecilidades. No aún así. Pero al robarles a Dios-Padre, en esta sociedad postcritiana, le hemos infligido a la nueva generación, la generación Greti-necia, un daño difícil por el que tendremos que rendir cuentas.

Porque el cambio climático es una chorrada, incluso con aspectos positivos, frente a la privación del Padre. Y no, no podemos sustituir a Dios por el planeta tierra. De entrada no deja de ser un canje muy alegre. Recuerda a los peores colonizadores, que trocaban a los indígenas oro por cristalitos (no consta que se hiciera así jamás pero conviene mantener los tópicos). De salida: ¿a quién puñetas le puede bastar, como modelo de vida, la salud de la madre-tierra (Gaia), del planeta, o de la capa de ozono si es algo que -supuesto y no aceptado que sea como nos indican- ni puede controlar ni pueden enmendar? ¿De verdad que con eso basta para realizarse como persona, para ser feliz? ¡Amos anda! Con esos mimbres sólo te salen adolecentes majaderos como Greta Thunberg o sinvergüenzas aprovechados como los padres de Greta, desalmados como los patrocinadores de Greta (por ejemplo, George Soros) o mentes centrífugas como Teresa Ribera y Carmen Calvo (ahora conocida como ‘Greta Calvo’).

De la nada no sale nada, sin Creador no hay creación



Y todo ello nos lleva al principio de contradicción: no se puede ser algo y su contrario, ni ser y no ser al mismo tiempo, que constituye la almendra del medio-pensamiento del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM). Por ejemplo, no podemos solicitar, la igualdad de la mujer (ya saben, cambio climático con perspectiva de género), que defiende nuestro Gobierno socialista, con la equiparación del ser humano con animales, vegetales… y con la madre tierra. Porque la igualdad de los desiguales es otra desigualdad y, sobre todo porque igualdad y diversidad son dos contrarios, casi dos antónimos.

Más contradicciones NOM: no se puede presumir de progresista (que viene de progreso) y exigir la vuelta a la caverna con la tontuna de la economía circular, que no deja de ser el reparto de la miseria.

O no se puede luchar por los pobres y, al mismo tiempo, destrozar su economía, a costa de imponerles una energía verde, ergo carísima.

O no se puede exigir “derechos sociales” en una sociedad envejecida, donde no hemos tenido los hijos necesarios para tomar el relevo. En definitiva, ya lo dijo Aristóteles, no se puede vivir en la contradicción.

En cualquier caso, oiga, pasar de Aristóteles a Teresa Ribera nos indica que quizás no vayamos por el buen camino en este siglo nuestro, el siglo XXI.



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2019)

Cómo es eso que afirmas de que alguien puede "okupar" la Iglesia de Nuestro Señor?

Qué insinúas?

(caíste en el lazo, por ir de listo)



Spoiler: acaso afirma Kairós que Dios no es todopoderoso?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Patita luterana asomando.



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Cristo nos trajo el perdón de los pecados, *la salvación es por la Fe.*


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2019)

Kairós afirmando que un grupo conspirador pudo colocar un papa contra la voluntad de Dios...

ahí queda eso.


*(ahí te dejo, K.O.)  *







Spoiler: y se queda tan ancho


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Lo que ate la Iglesia atado está. Si la iglesia no Ata en los cielos, la tradicion eclesiastica que empieza con los propios apostoles es esteril y ninguna de sus exegesis tiene capacidad de alterar la letra bien prieta de las Escrituras.

Soys vosotros los que decis que la IGLESIA no tiene autoridad para atar y desatar, no yo. Pues si no tiene tal autoridad, a cumplir excrupulosamente con la torah pues dijo JESUCRISTO:

*Mateo 5:17No penséis que he venido para abolir la ley o los profetas; no he venido para abolir, sino para cumplir. 18Porque en verdad os digo que hasta que pasen el cielo y la tierra, no se perderá ni la letra más pequeña ni una tilde de la ley hasta que toda se cumpla*

o decidme sino donde dice JESUCRISTO donde ha abolido la circuncisión, eso lo ata la IGLESIA en el cielo que tiene la autoridad de JESUCRISTO para hacerlo pues El Espiritu Santo esta en la IGLESIA HASTA EL FIN DE LOS TIEMPOS. Y no en los garajes ni lefebres ni en los de "la salvacion es por la fe"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

SAN PABLO tiene autoridad para hacer tal cambio radical en la ortodoxia que hasta entonces obligaba a los Apostoles, el de la circuncision, porque asi se lo reconoce la IGLESIA que es la que tiene autoridad por DIOS en Mateo 16:18 de atar en los cielos. No porque apretara bien el palique como hacen los herejes en sus garajes, sino porque existe una autorización directa que parte desde JESUCRISTO para que pueda hacer tal cosa.

Estais contaminados de protestontismo si creeis que algo es verdad o no de acuerdo a que suene bien en vuestros oidos, LO ES PORQUE ESTÁ ESCRITO. Y por eso por muchas insidias que prepares no podeis mover una coma a que la IGLESIA JAMAS SERA TOMADA POR EL HADES


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Que matematicas hay en esto?







El galimatias son los tochos que tienes que presentar para tratar de llamar mentiroso a DIOS


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2019)

cómo se mete un okupa en la Iglesia de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo? canta!

en fin: trabajo hecho, hasta nunca!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Si las cosas son muy claras, si la IGLESIA tuvo autoridad para revocar la circuncisión y evangelizar a los Paganos. Tambien la tiene para algo mucho menos radical como ver como bailan y plantan un arbol. ¿Si los sedegarajistas creen que no tiene autoridad para esto ultimo y que es obra del anticristo, entonces que es revocar el pacto con Dios que nos dice TAXATIVAMENTE en el Genesis?

NEGAR MATEO 16:18-19 ES LLLAMAR MENTIROSO A DIOS


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Merece que lo pongamos otra vez:



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Cristo nos trajo el perdón de los pecados, *la salvación es por la Fe.*



Se cumple la tesis del hilo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2019)

Es más si la IGLESIA NO TIENE autoridad dada por DIOS, la biblia no puede tenerla, dado que es el Compilador de la Biblia. Como va a ser autoridad la Biblia si el que la compila puede ser tomada por el Hades. La cadena de autoridad ha de llegar hasta el compilador por eso es fundamental MATEO 16:18. Por eso los evangelios apocrifos de Tomas, Pedro,Maria Magdalena... estan fuera y es conforme a ATADO en el cielo que han de estar fuera.

Evangelios apócrifos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Oct 2019)

San Pablo, Trento, Santo Tomas.... si la Iglesia no les reconociera ni serian santos ni se les tendria en relevancia, pues serian como los evangelios apocrifos, olvidados y denostados. Es La Santa Iglesia la que depositaria de la autoridad sobre los cielos en Mateo 16:18 es capaz de dar FE fidedigna de lo correcto que es los que estan dentro y lo perniciosos de lo que se ha dejado fuera. Por eso cuando los herejes revocais Mateo 16:18 revocais toda capacidad de compilación, de llamar Santos a quien sea y caes en que toda exegesis puede ser presa del susurro de Satanas. Entonces solo les quedaria sus conciencias para juzgar, pero si sus conciencias son depositarias de la verdad como para juzgar correctamente ¿para que hace falta la revelación?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Oct 2019)

La vibora con las difamaciones que no falte, Francisco I se ha pronunciado en contra del amtrimonio homosexual:

Papa Francisco: Matrimonio es unión de amor entre hombre y mujer sostenidos por Cristo

Evidentemente el Juzgar Pecados es autoridad de DIOS, el Juicio es la Copa de su Ira. el Clero está para alejar a los fieles del Pecado y perdonarselos si estos se arrepienten. Y el james de marras lo que tiene con los homos es una pastoral evangelica claramente.

La vibora sigue llamando mentiroso a Dios en Mateo 16:18 con humo es sus manos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Oct 2019)

Lo cierto es que un laico que dice que el Papa está excomulgado es ANATEMA, como sucede con kairós y con catolicamhispania alias "la salvación es por la Fe"



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Cristo nos trajo el perdón de los pecados, *la salvación es por la Fe.*



ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO

CONTESTA SÍ ES CIERTO O NO LO ES


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Oct 2019)

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Oct 2019)




----------



## Emperador (8 Oct 2019)

En la apertura del Sínodo de la Amazonia el Papa Francisco ha recordado que el Sínodo está guiado por el Espíritu Santo. Ha dicho que escuchemos con humildad y que no echemos al Espíritu Santo de la sala.

Y por cierto, ha recordado que el documento de trabajo que salió a la luz en el que se discutía sobre la ordenación sacerdotal de hombres ancianos casados y de reconocido prestigio entre sus comunidades es solo un documento de trabajo y en ningún caso un documento pontificio o eclesial. 

Para sedegarajistas y demás: rezad un poquito el rosario, a ver si os ilumina.


----------



## Emperador (8 Oct 2019)

Obviamente en ese comentario, el Papa se refiere a la obsesión de ciertos sectores con las "reglas litúrgicas", con ciertos rituales, ciertas maneras, más que por una religiosidad íntima y profunda.


----------



## Emperador (8 Oct 2019)

El Papa Francisco no ha criticado el rosario, e incluso ha recordado la importancia de rezarlo. Lo que "critica" es la obsesión liturgista por las cuentas, lo ceremonial, en fin, lo superficial.

Palabras del Santo Padre: "una cosa que me hace más fuerte todos los días es rezar el Rosario a la Virgen. Siento una fuerza tan grande, porque voy a estar con ella y me siento más fuerte".


----------



## BGA (8 Oct 2019)

Lo que hay que oír. Si todo estuviera tan cerrado en el Evangelio, la Tradición que nos llega desde los Doctores de la Iglesia sería absurda, pues según este personaje esos doctores recurrieron a la matemática cuántica para explicar cosas innecesarias, como por ejemplo todos los dogmas de la historia de la Iglesia...

Vamos, que discernir es para él explicar lo que ya está suficientemente explicado en el Evangelio... El tufo protestante efectivamente se ha infiltrado en la Iglesia a través de unos "pastores" que lo saben todo y porque quieren nuestro bien han puesto coto al Espíritu Santo.


----------



## BGA (8 Oct 2019)

No destruye mi argumento que sí destruye el suyo. Lo que busca es dar autoridad o quitarla según su criterio temporal por el cual todo lo antiguo es además de bueno suficiente y por tanto el Espíritu Santo, o sea Dios, ha sido entendido y comprendido en toda su Divina Grandeza...


----------



## BGA (8 Oct 2019)

Que sí, que nos damos ya por enterados. Debería explicar esas citas a la luz de los pronunciamientos de los Papas veinte siglos después.... Y sin tan claro lo tiene diga explícitamente en qué el Papa Francisco contraviene lo dicho antes por otros Papas. Según lo veo yo, "añade", según lo ve usted. "sustituye". Tiene una ocasión de oro en explicarnos estos términos. Ya sabe, la carga de la prueba la aporta la acusación, no la defensa....


----------



## BGA (8 Oct 2019)

Veamos qué dice éste franciscano para dar contexto a lo que nos enlaza nuestro amigo Kairos:



> Sin embargo, confiando en la enseñanza de los Papas, reconocí que la vocación de seguir a San Francisco de acuerdo con su espíritu auténtico no proviene de los hombres, sino de Dios, decidí inmediatamente hacer votos privados para perseverar en mi vocación, sin La ayuda de los hombres. Y así Dios me bendijo, en su misericordia, por ningún otro mérito mío.
> ..................................
> 
> Por lo tanto, se puede decir con razón que el trabajo de San Buenaventura representa el trabajo más significativo e importante sobre teología católica antes y después de Santo Tomás; Si bien está de acuerdo con el médico angélico en casi todas las cuestiones, hay algunas *diferencias que ayudan a preservar la fe contra el racionalismo de Aristóteles, al que el mundo católico ha estado sometido durante casi 800 años.* Mientras que Santo Tomás en la Summa buscó convencer a los admiradores de Aristóteles, que la fe católica no era de ninguna manera contraria a la razón correcta; San Buenaventura pretendía, en cambio, mostrar que toda la sabiduría de los filósofos no podía llevar a un hombre a través del umbral de la fe, y que las enseñanzas de los Padres de la Iglesia eran una guía más segura en materia de fe, que los razonamientos extraídos del pensamiento aristotélico.



Texto completo *aquí*

No pretendo escarniar a este señor pero tengo para mi que tiene algún sesgo mesiánico cuando dice ponerse a disposición de Dios (hace votos extraordinarios complementarios a los de su orden) pero no de los hombres, entendiendo en tales al Papa y a la Iglesia en su condición de jerarquía. Esa presunción le pone a él en lugar santo del que ya estaría de facto excluida la Iglesia representada por "hombres" y por mundo...

*Papa Francisco: Instrumentum laboris del Sínodo es un documento destinado a ser destruido.*

¿Y eso qué querría decir? Pues tal vez se trate de un principio de discusión sobre la problemática de la evangelización de los pueblos amazónicos según unos y otros. Pero no solo eso, sino el abordar los resultados patentes en la vida y en la evangelización de esos pueblos ante el peligro inminente de ser desplazados (o muertos) masivamente a las favelas urbanas. Se entiende fácil -mediante la buena voluntad- que no ve el problema del mismo modo quien lo tiene encima que quien lo ve desde lejos. Pretender poner "todas las cartas sobre la mesa" y desde esa actitud valiente y sincera dejar que sea el Espíritu Santo quien opere en las conclusiones finales, no es ser un hereje sino precisamente poner fin a una polémica suscitada a partir de que "vivimos un cambio de tiempo" frente al cual la Iglesia no puede permanecer muda como si el mensaje de Cristo fuera en definitiva una verdad relativa a un tiempo que no es éste.

Venda, herida, antes... Perversos pastores.


----------



## BGA (8 Oct 2019)

"El Sínodo para la Amazonía podemos decir que tiene cuatro dimensiones: *la dimensión pastoral,* la dimensión cultural, la dimensión social y la dimensión ecológica.

L*a primera, la dimensión pastoral, es la esencial, la que abarca todo.* Nos acercamos con corazón cristiano y vemos la realidad de la Amazonía con ojos de discípulo para comprender e interpretarla con ojos de discípulo, porque no existen hermenéuticas neutras, hermenéuticas asépticas, siempre están condicionadas por una opción previa. Nuestra opción previa es la de discípulos. Y también con ojos de misioneros, porque el amor que el Espíritu Santo puso en nosotros nos impulsa al anuncio de Jesucristo, un anuncio que, todos sabemos, no se tiene que confundir con proselitismo. Pero nos acercamos a considerar la realidad amazónica con este corazón pastoral, con ojos de discípulos y misioneros, porque nos apura el anuncio del Señor."

Texto completo Discurso del Papa Francisco al iniciar los trabajos del Sínodo de la Amazonía


----------



## BGA (8 Oct 2019)

Bobo apocalíptico, 1+1=2 mediante la Tradición "viva" de la Iglesia. Sin ella ?+?=?.... y ahí pone lo que a usted le parezca.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

La famosa contumacia y estupidez hereje; el Papa no puede ser siquiera sujeto al escrutinio de la excomunión porque;

1º Como jefe de la Iglesia da la medida misma de la comunión con ella. 
2º Por Mateo 16:18-19 nunca puede obedecer a las fuerzas del Hades.

En cambio todos ustedes herejes han cometido el crimen de salir de la comunión de la iglesia dado que niegan la infalibilidad Papal que es dogma de la Iglesia, y ademas estan en clara herejia pues llaman mentiroso a Dios en 16:18.

Y todo estos sacrilgeios sostienen los herejes porque el Papa contempla una barca y a unos moñas plantando un arbol.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Valla resulta que la tal imagen es de la Virgen:

El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News

La oración final es a la Virgen, tan venerada como Nuestra Señora de la Amazonía, para que la Asamblea especial ofrezca "al Santo Padre frutos proficuos con vistas a una aplicación eficaz de la ecología integral y para nuevos caminos eclesiales que impliquen a todo el Pueblo de Dios peregrino en la Amazonía, fuente de vida exuberante, tierra de bellezas escondidas, kairós de gracia y de bendiciones, lugar de diálogo entre la fe y las culturas, terreno siempre fértil para acoger la semilla del Evangelio de Jesucristo".

Vibora nuevamente cazada


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Eso no es lo que han metido dentro de la basilica, sino una imagen de Nuestra Señora de la Amazonia, la Virgen como ya quedo claro en el enlace que puse.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Llamar al Papa hereje es anatema, y llamarselo con falacias visuales como lo hace usted con una estatua que representa a una Virgen es ademas maldad.

*“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Por cierto, si los obispos anatemas de marras finalmente son excomulgados o se montan su garaje ¿iran con los lefebres o se montaran su verdadero chiringito de salvación? preveo una segunda primavera de los garajes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Lo dicen bien claro los propios que han participado en la ceremonia de marras, es Nuestra Señora del Amazonas, una Virgen como piuede ser la virgen de Monserat


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Cantan para que Dios les de "el pan de cada Dia", no hay nada de extraño.
Los anatemas herejes que llamar a dios mentiroso en Mateo 16:18-19 se agarran a lo que sea para inyectar su veneno contra la Iglesia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Si es muy sencillo hereje, ¿puede ser tomada la iglesia por el hades?







te lo esta diciendo DIOS asi que no seas blasfemo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Cual es el garaje verdadero, el del lefebre o el del schoner o como se llame el obispo en reveldia que coquetea con el azufre?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Lla biblia da la medida de lo que es Sagrado.

El A,B,C del ateismo me lo conozco asi que no me vengas con ese pestazo a ranció podrido como que estas descubriendo la libertad asintotica de los quarks, es como oirle hablar a un mono.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

La verdad es que esa estatua es una representación de la Virgen llamada Nuestra Señora de la Amazonia, y que cuando cantan cantan pidiendo a Dios que les de el equivalente a "nuestro pan de cada dia". Y que usted esta obcecado en pretender ver en esas expresiones simbolos de que la Iglesia ha sido toamda por el hades porque su deseo es llamar mentiroso a Dios en Mateo 16:18 y juzgarlo de acuerdo a su propia luciferina conciencia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas

No es un garaje asi que 



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Cristo nos trajo el perdón de los pecados, *la salvación es por la Fe.*



como que no podra ir


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Difamar es algo muy feo, y hacerlo cuando teneis palabra de Dios de que eso que difamais no puede producirse mucho mas grave aun







No teneis fe ateos, solo opinion.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Seguro que creeis que los Amonitas eran gente corriente y que el Dios del antiguo testamento y el del nuevo son diferentes. Es porque teneis opinion pero no fe, soys una manga de ateos modelnos que opinan de los versiculos y dicen cual es bonito y cual feo.

¿eran los amonitas una estirpe maldita?


----------



## liantres (8 Oct 2019)

el papa tiene potestad sobre el cuerpo, pues pedro esta por encima de la cabeza. 

el papa no debe estar sometido al cuerpo y esto no va de creencias, va de hechos. 

Pues de creencias la iglesia tiene secuestrado al Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Una parroquia catolica que se llama Nuestra señora del Amazonas, hay tienes que tal virgen existe y que no es algo que se invente nadie.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Yo no veo que sea considerada virgen por ningún lado...
> 
> NUESTRA SEÑORA DEL AMAZONAS
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Son protestantes, no hay nada que hacer con ellos, creen que la Iglesia es obra de hombres.



liantres dijo:


> el papa tiene potestad sobre el cuerpo, pues pedro esta por encima de la cabeza.
> 
> el papa no debe estar sometido al cuerpo y esto no va de creencias, va de hechos.
> 
> Pues de creencias la iglesia tiene secuestrado al Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News

La oración final es a la Virgen, tan venerada como Nuestra Señora de la Amazonía, para que la Asamblea especial ofrezca "al Santo Padre frutos proficuos con vistas a una aplicación eficaz de la ecología integral y para nuevos caminos eclesiales que impliquen a todo el Pueblo de Dios peregrino en la Amazonía, fuente de vida exuberante, tierra de bellezas escondidas, kairós de gracia y de bendiciones, lugar de diálogo entre la fe y las culturas, terreno siempre fértil para acoger la semilla del Evangelio de Jesucristo".



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Que dejes de inventar tonterías tarada, no hay ni una sola imagen de esa "virgen". Si piensas que por linkear el nombre de una sola parroquia paganizada ya existe es que estas más tarada de lo que pensaba.


----------



## Cuncas (8 Oct 2019)

liantres dijo:


> el papa tiene potestad sobre el cuerpo, pues pedro esta por encima de la cabeza.
> 
> el papa no debe estar sometido al cuerpo y esto no va de creencias, va de hechos.
> 
> Pues de creencias la iglesia tiene secuestrado al Papa.



Una simple lectura del catecismo no te vendría mal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

desde cuando es una herejia meter la imagen de una Virgen amazonica en una basilica?

En anatema estas tu y en herejia por negar la infalibilidad papal y por llamar mentirosos a Dios en mateo 16:18

Que pasaria con el papa si fuera hereje es como que pasaria con las abuelas si tubieran 2 ruedas y pedales.

ES ESTO CIERTO O ES FALSO?

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

CONTESTA HEREJE, SI TIENES BOCA PARA DIFAMAR LA TIENES PARA DECIR SI O NO

CONTESTA SÍ ES CIERTO O NO LO ES


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

¿ES MATEO 16:18 FALSO Y LA SANTA MADRE IGLESIA ESTA TOMADA POR EL ANTICRISTO? CONTESTA SÍ, ESTÁ TOMADA O NO LO ESTÁ, CONTESTA VIBORA!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Lo que le faltaba al sindios este de la amazonía... inventarse virgenes de la nada...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

maldita costumbre de las mujeres encinta de consumir droga, como destruye los cerebros de los que vendran y ademas los hace procribles a drogarse más


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Oct 2019)

ENTREVISTA: “Gracias a Pío XII, casi un millón de judíos salvados de nazis”

Gary Krupp, judío que odiaba al Papa Pacelli, y ahora lo llama héroe

ENTREVISTA: "Gracias a Pío XII, casi un millón de judíos salvados de nazis" - ZENIT - Espanol

Las lineas comunicantes entre los ñordicvcks y los sedegarajistas ya los estamos viendo en este hilo. Ambas plataformas de subversión.



AKHENATÓN EN ALCANTARILLA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 165100


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

Esa imagen es una de Nuestra señora del Amazonas, Una representacion de la Virgen.

El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News

La oración final es a la Virgen, tan venerada como Nuestra Señora de la Amazonía, para que la Asamblea especial ofrezca "al Santo Padre frutos proficuos con vistas a una aplicación eficaz de la ecología integral y para nuevos caminos eclesiales que impliquen a todo el Pueblo de Dios peregrino en la Amazonía, fuente de vida exuberante, tierra de bellezas escondidas, kairós de gracia y de bendiciones, lugar de diálogo entre la fe y las culturas, terreno siempre fértil para acoger la semilla del Evangelio de Jesucristo".

Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas

Las imagenes de Mariase han adecuado a la iconografia local siempre , vease estas Marias;













El SER no cambia.

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

veo que la campaña de desinformación tiene nexos en portugues,

https://pt-br.facebook.com/TirinhasCatolicas/

Aqui una web que dice ser catolica y que incluso tiene un avatar con alzacuellos dedicado 100% 24/7 a atacar con propaganda heretica al Papa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

El Papa podria llamar a ese clero que está quebrantando la promesa de OBEDIENCIA, y si perseveran en su Herejia de considerar que el sucesor de Pedro esta difundiendo doctrina heretica, con Mateo 16:18 y el derecho canonico en la mano podrian ser correctamente expulsados del sacerdocio y excomulgados Mandados a blasfemar contra el Trono de Pedro a los garajes que es donde se acostumbra..

_...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

Es una Virgen tal y como han señalado los propios participantes en el evento. Es usted el que emplea una falacia visual para concluir algo que es imposible por promesa de Dios, que la Iglesia sea tomada por el hades.

El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News

La oración final es a la Virgen, tan venerada como Nuestra Señora de la Amazonía, para que la Asamblea especial ofrezca "al Santo Padre frutos proficuos con vistas a una aplicación eficaz de la ecología integral y para nuevos caminos eclesiales que impliquen a todo el Pueblo de Dios peregrino en la Amazonía, fuente de vida exuberante, tierra de bellezas escondidas, kairós de gracia y de bendiciones, lugar de diálogo entre la fe y las culturas, terreno siempre fértil para acoger la semilla del Evangelio de Jesucristo".

Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas

Las imagenes de Mariase han adecuado a la iconografia local siempre , vease estas Marias;













El SER no cambia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

Maria como SER no cambia, la finalidad de las imagenes es facilitar la oración y contemplación, como un acceso al SER. Del mismo modo que la Mesa como SER no cambia cuando se contruyen de distinto tipo y diferente forma para emplearlas en soporte de la comida..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*[size]


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

por mucho que le gustara que pusieran la segunda imagen la que han puesto es la de la Virgen llamada Nuestra Señora del Amazonas que les lleva la salvacion.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

La oración final es a la Virgen Maria por mucho en que usted insista en que se esta rezando a la pacha mama, menuda ceremonia pagana de las narices. Los locos ven cosas donde no las hay, los iniltrados protestontos tambien pero a causa de su maldad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

Que esa celebración concluye con una oración a la VIrgen Maria es lo que sucedió.

El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News

La oración final es a la Virgen, tan venerada como Nuestra Señora de la Amazonía, para que la Asamblea especial ofrezca "al Santo Padre frutos proficuos con vistas a una aplicación eficaz de la ecología integral y para nuevos caminos eclesiales que impliquen a todo el Pueblo de Dios peregrino en la Amazonía, fuente de vida exuberante, tierra de bellezas escondidas, kairós de gracia y de bendiciones, lugar de diálogo entre la fe y las culturas, terreno siempre fértil para acoger la semilla del Evangelio de Jesucristo".

Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas

Curioso ritual pagano.

Usted antepone su demenciada conciencia y vision de la realidad a la promesa de Dios en Mateo 16:18 para llamarlo mentiroso. Esa cita le acusa a usted nuevamente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

Confunde pastoral con doctrina.
Solo ve aquello que quiere ver, pese a que ello valla en contra de las Escrituras Mateo 16:18, la infalibilidad papal y a su promesa de obediencia.
Si rompe su promesa que cuelge habitos que se los ha dado la Iglesia no él a si mismo y salga de la sucursal del Hades para montarse su garaje de la verdad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

Claro la Biblia es un simple libro, aunque haya permitido al Hombre construir Civilización. Pero los tochos de niesche el sifilitico y freud el drogainomano bien que os meteis entre pecho y espalda con sumo gusto aunque solo destruyen la Civilización. Largo de aqui!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

En tercer lugar, creo también con fe firme que la Iglesia, guardiana y maestra de la palabra revelada, ha sido instituida de una manera próxima y directa por Cristo en persona, verdadero e histórico, durante su vida entre nosotros, y *creo que esta Iglesia esta edificada sobre Pedro, jefe de la jerarquía y sobre sus sucesores hasta el fin de los tiempos.*

Si no cree, incumple el juramento. Y si cree, entonces obra por mano del Hades atacando a la Iglesia luego incumple el juramento.

Pidiendo al resto respeto a la tradición cuando él la incumple alegremente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

No hay que confundir pastolar con doctrina, la doctrina es la misma, lo que cambia es la pedagogia con la que se pretenden difundir el Evangelio. Esta gente tiene una mala predisposicion contra la Iglesia fundada por Cristo por falta de verdadera FE en mateo 16:18


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

Dudar del Papa quebranta la promesa realizada:

En tercer lugar, creo también con fe firme que la Iglesia, guardiana y maestra de la palabra revelada, ha sido instituida de una manera próxima y directa por Cristo en persona, verdadero e histórico, durante su vida entre nosotros, y creo que esta Iglesia esta edificada sobre Pedro, jefe de la jerarquía y sobre sus sucesores hasta el fin de los tiempos.

Puede juzgarse del Papa, pero no desde el Sacerdocio sino desde el garaje


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

De hecho ese sacerdote esta coqueteando con el ANATEMA:

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

*Rechazo asimismo el error de aquellos que dicen que la fe sostenida por la Iglesia contradice a la historia*

Si cree que la fe sostenida por la iglesia contradice la historia, pues al garaje


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, *ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia*

¿Ustedes llaman anticristo al Papa acaso sin que defina triste doctrina de fe que ha ser sostenia por toda la iglesia? No, lo que les oigo es que el Papa esta difundiendo doctrina heretica, lo cual es ANATEMA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

Como os retorceis con matematicas cuantica hereticas para algo que esta bien claro, que el clero que se revela contra el Santo Pater incumple su promesa y cuando lo acusan de heretico son anatema.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (9 Oct 2019)

Que mal están algunos. Gran hilo para ignorar zumbados anticientíficos en bloque.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

Estos casos no seran ni el primer ni el ultimo caso de clero hereje que ha dado y dará la historia. El concilio de 1870 es muy claro al respecto reforzando la Autoridad Papal como divinamente revelado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

se cumple pues te pondre en el ignore



EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Que mal están algunos. Gran hilo para ignorar zumbados anticientíficos en bloque.


----------



## BGA (9 Oct 2019)

Al final se va a demostrar que las advertencias de santos, profetas y papas, se cumplen en quienes las utilizan para acusar al CVII y a éste Papa. 

Nada nuevo si comparamos todo este ataque con otros de índole política que acaban siendo identificados por sus denuncias.... Justicia poética del que escupe al cielo....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

Otro que se va al garaje por quebrantar juramento y acusar al Sucesor de San Pedro. El dia que Francisco I haga limpia ya vereis ya la ortodoxia que pedis.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

El celibato sigue estando vigente, la infalibilidad papal proviene de la revelación. Si dicen lo contrario anatema es.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

No son capaces de discernir lo que es pastoral a doctrinal pese a tener Mateo 16:18 y una promesa de obediencia a cuestas. Desconfian de la Santa Madre Iglesias y confian en sus conciencias, que estamos viendo aqui en este hilo que estan corrompidas por las falacias visuales y el voluntarismo. 



BGA dijo:


> Al final se va a demostrar que las advertencias de santos, profetas y papas, se cumplen en quienes las utilizan para acusar al CVII y a éste Papa.
> 
> Nada nuevo si comparamos todo este ataque con otros de índole política que acaban siendo identificados por sus denuncias.... Justicia poética del que escupe al cielo....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

El Espiritu Santo es sabio y por algo le concedieron al Papa inmunidad doctrinal en 1870. Ahora vemos a ratas que dicen que la Iglesia no es suficientemente ortodoxa mientras que ellos se ven libres de culpa si quebrantan un juramento o los estatutos eclesiasticos. Antes se pilla a un hereje que a un cojo.


----------



## Cuncas (9 Oct 2019)

Aquí tienes otra "virgen" marikiki... si la cosa va de inventarse falsas vírgenes de la nada para respaldar barbaridades los herejes del sindios de la amazonía no fueron los primeros en inventarse una falsa... debe ser costumbre en las asociaciones hembristas pro-lgtbi a las que ahora pertenece la sinagoga bergogliana. A diferencia de la cosa pachamamera esa que se han inventado que ni base, ni historia, ni fundamento tiene, esta al menos tiene talla y procesión...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

Que gente más patetica; ni la misa tridentina ni los gorros de los cardenales están en el evangelio. Lo que si esta en el evangelio es la incapacidad del Hades para tomar la Iglesia.


----------



## Cuncas (9 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Que gente más patetica; ni la misa tridentina ni los gorros de los cardenales están en el evangelio. Lo que si esta en el evangelio es la incapacidad del Hades para tomar la Iglesia.



No os estaréis confundiendo de virgen tú y los del sindios de la amazonía... me parece que la virgen que andabais buscando es esta







Este gallo la respalda al menos...


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (9 Oct 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Todo el pensamiento humano, desde el siglo quinto antes de Cristo, gira alrededor de tres postulados que los griegos, especialmente el amigo Aristóteles, dejaron establecidos hace 2.500 años. A saber:
> 
> 1.De la nada no sale nada.
> 
> ...











¡Militia Christi!


.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (9 Oct 2019)

Ariki, deberías cambiar el argumento, estas recurriendo al discurso del disco rayado.

El diablo no prevalecerá *sobre la Iglesia*, no sobre un Papa determinado. Ha habido otros anti papas a lo largo de la Historia, declarar a Francisco antipapa *no es nada escepcional dentro de la Iglesia Católica.*

Así que deja de rasgarte las vestiduras por quienes cuestinamos a Francisco y empieza a rasgártelas por la herejía y por la apostasía de aquél quien debería imitar a Cristo y no a aleister crowley...

Le harás bien a tu alma.


.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

En efecto el Santo Pater como heredero de San Pedro recoje las llaves del cielo y capacida de atar y desatar en el cielo. Lo que ya sabemos es lo que opinan los protestantes del papa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

Que el Hades coloque a uno de los suyos en el Trono de San Pedro y se haga con las llaves del cielo es justamente lo que niega que el Hades no tomara la Iglesia. La Iglesia no es la comunidad de los garajes, sino la institución fundada en San Pedro. ¿Como no va a estar tomada la Iglesia por el hades si su maxima autoridad puede difundir doctrina del hades? Vosotros en vuestros garajes NO SOYS LA IGLESIA.



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Cristo nos trajo el perdón de los pecados, *la salvación es por la Fe.*






CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Ariki, deberías cambiar el argumento, estas recurriendo al discurso del disco rayado.
> 
> El diablo no prevalecerá *sobre la Iglesia*, no sobre un Papa determinado. Ha habido otros anti papas a lo largo de la Historia, declarar a Francisco antipapa *no es nada escepcional dentro de la Iglesia Católica.*
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

No puede haber ANTIPAPAS desde 1870 en donde la Infalibilidad Papal cuando hace doctrina fue divinamente revelado. 

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

Resultará que la Iglesia no ha sido tomada por el hades porque existen los garajes de los lefebres y alli no reside lucifer, pero esos no son Iglesia, son una jarca de corsarios fuera de la comunión de la Iglesia, puesto que ellos no reciben autoridad de la linea de autoridades que va desde San Pedro a Francisco I, sino que ellos al estilo de Napoleon se coronan a si mismos como Garaje verdadero porque su demencia es asi de audaz. La Iglesia es una cadena de transicion de autoridad no autoimpuesta sino otorgada. El resto son Tiranos.

Por lo que que la IGlesia no puede ser tomada significa que en la linea de sucesiones legitima en ella establecida no puede dar lugar a un muñeco del demonio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Oct 2019)

Evidentemente un "catolico" creera antes lo que diga que entendio un ateo como escalfairi que lo que dice el Santo Pater. Como dije, si el Santo Pater dice que estando Jesus y Satanas hay un mentiroso en la habitación, los Herejes dirán que el Papa llama a Jesus mentiroso.

Aqui como se hacen eco las web protestantes de referencia, desinfocatolica y desinfovaticana

Scalfari asegura que Francisco negó la divinidad de Cristo y la Santa Sede dice que es su interpretación de las palabras del Papa
El Papa según Scalfari: Jesús de Nazaret no era Dios | InfoVaticana


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Oct 2019)

Siendo que estamos a las puertas del 12 de Octubre... me viene al recuerdo la FORMA DESPECTIVA con que nos llamó "hispanistas" el personaje este separatista y cismático de kairós.

Otro indicador más. Hay gente que está procurando la destrucción de todo elemento proyector de unidad, la cual solo puede ser católica, y en nuestro caso a través de su ESTILO O MODO HISPÁNICO.

Arriba la Hispanidad, Viva Cristo Rey!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

es un moñeco del del moño, gñe


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

Ya esta, el cisma en camino. Los masones y sodomitas celebran en privado. Felicidades.




Pero tranquilos. Los periodistas de los grandes medios, reconocidos defensores de la Iglesia y la fe catolica, ya nos dicen lo que tenemos que pensar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Ya bueno, pero un garaje en el que no cambian ruedas no me sirve de nada. Es decir, veo a un par de cretinos que se creen que pueden autoadjudicarse la potestad de departir anatemas pretando fuerte la biblia a la luz de su conciencia infalible iluminada por el santo espiritu. Se extraña que no aparezca su nombre en la Biblia y si el de la Iglesia como infalible.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ya esta, el cisma en camino. Los masones y sodomitas celebran en privado. Felicidades.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

¿Estos son los que agarran con papel de fumar el filioque pero la clamorosa desobediencia al sucesor de San Pedro pasan por el arco triunfal?


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ¿Estos son los que agarran con papel de fumar el filioque pero la clamorosa desobediencia al sucesor de San Pedro pasan por el arco triunfal?





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ya bueno, pero un garaje en el que no cambian ruedas no me sirve de nada. Es decir, veo a un par de cretinos que se creen que pueden autoadjudicarse la potestad de departir anatemas pretando fuerte la biblia a la luz de su conciencia infalible iluminada por el santo espiritu. Se extraña que no aparezca su nombre en la Biblia y si el de la Iglesia como infalible.



Desconoces que las propias normas clericales permiten desconocer a un Papa ilegitimo. Solo un mason infiltrado sin fe puede calificar de "par de cretinos" a las autoridades de la Iglesia Catolica en Grecia. O ¿como era? ah si, el famoso pin turistico en el que convertiste el reconocimiento papal a las personas que llevan una vida ejemplar.

Vete a celebrar con los tuyos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Falso. El papa no puede ser Hereje, es infalible cuando dicta doctrina.
Los ortodoxos estan fuera de la autoridad conferida por Mateo 16:19 a San Pedro, estan en rebeldia.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Desconoces que las propias normas clericales permiten desconocer a un Papa ilegitimo. Solo un mason infiltrado sin fe puede calificar de "par de cretinos" a las autoridades de la Iglesia Catolica en Grecia. O ¿como era? ah si, el famoso pin turistico en el que convertiste el reconocimiento papal a las personas que llevan una vida ejemplar.
> 
> Vete a celebrar con los tuyos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 165661


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Falso. El papa no puede ser Hereje, es infalible cuando dicta doctrina.
> Los ortodoxos estan fuera de la autoridad conferida por Mateo 16:19 a San Pedro, estan en rebeldia.



Nos son ortodoxos, son bizantinos, y tienen mas autoridad moral y clerical que los chamanes de la Amazodomia. Ten por seguro que los creyentes griegos les escucharan a ellos y no a Francisco. Otro exito de Bergoglio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Me da igual, estan en reveldia no reconociendo la autoridad de los Papas cuando te lo pone ahy muy claro en como le entregan a Pedro las llaves dela Iglesia como su primer Papa. Esos tristes yienen la misma autoridad que el mecanico de un garaje, me ha dado risa y todo ver a estos palurdos anatematizar al Santo Pater.

Lucifer los cria y el gaarje los junta a los herejes



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Nos son ortodoxos, son bizantinos, y tienen mas autoridad moral y clerical que los chamanes de la Amazodomia.


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Me da igual, estan en reveldia no reconociendo la autoridad de los Papas cuando te lo pone ahy muy claro en como le entregan a Pedro las llaves dela Iglesia como su primer Papa. Esos tristes yienen la misma autoridad que el mecanico de un garaje, me ha dado risa y todo ver a estos palurdos anatematizar al Santo Pater.
> 
> Lucifer los cria y el gaarje los junta a los herejes



Yo se que disfrutar estas disfrutando, eso lo sabemos todos.

Iglesias orientales: La Iglesia de tradición bizantina (I) - ZENIT - Espanol
_
El rito o tradición bizantina es la mayoritaria en el oriente cristiano, y a él pertenecen *unos 300 millones de personas*, en su inmensa mayoría de obediencia ortodoxa. _


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

El microcosmos de los garajes se esta poniendo interesante, ¿cual será el verdadero? ¿el de los lefevres?¿el de los patriarcas ortodoxos yutuberos?¿el del cardenal X? Mientras tanto el Trono de San Pedro hay sigue,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

La carne necrosada ha de caer, no se puede retener. Caiga pues. Unos palurdos que se creen con autoridad como si su nombre estubiera escrito en la Biblia de endosarle un anatema por el youtube a nada más y nada menos que el sucesor de Pedro, es como ver un combate del menda de los pokemon contra Goku en modo supersayanyin con todos los combos, trucos, pocimas y evoluciones. Ni cosquillas.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Yo se que disfrutar estas disfrutando, eso lo sabemos todos.


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El microcosmos de los garajes se esta poniendo interesante, ¿cual será el verdadero? ¿el de los lefevres?¿el de los patriarcas ortodoxos yutuberos?¿el del cardenal X? Mientras tanto el Trono de San Pedro hay sigue,



Disfruta, este mundo pertenece a tu amo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Los hijos de Lutero casan gays en EEUU, Escandinavia y ahora en Argentina - Forum Libertas

Disfruta de lo heretizado



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Disfruta, este mundo pertenece a tu amo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 165665


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

Un garaje de 300 millones de fieles en 7 paises. Pero tu sigue despreciando.

Patriarca |


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Digo que esos 2 palurdos no tienen ninguna autoridad para juzgar de ningun modo al Sucesor de San Pedro. Espero que el Santo Pater en su pastoral sea capaz de sacar delos garajes a los ortodoxos que con solo aceptar su autoridad estaran en comunión con la IGlesia fundada en San pedro, la UNICA Y VERDADERA.




Tomate-chan dijo:


> Un garaje de 300 millones de fieles en 7 paises. Pero tu sigue despreciando.
> 
> Patriarca |


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Digo que esos 2 palurdos no tienen ninguna autoridad para juzgar de ningun modo al Sucesor de San Pedro. Espero que el Santo Pater en su pastoral sea capaz de sacar delos garajes a los ortodoxos que con solo aceptar su autoridad estaran en comunión con la IGlesia fundada en San pedro, la UNICA Y VERDADERA.



No niego tus argumentos sobre la autoridad, pero es un nuevo fracaso de Francisco. Es lo que pasa siempre con los utopicos, por ejemplo los comunistas. Dejan las cosas mucho peor de como las toman. Y palurdo es menospreciar a los lideres de 300 millones de creyentes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Falso, la carne necrosada está cayendo y la carne que busca la verdad volvera al Cuerpo Mistico de Cristo que es la Verdadera Iglesia Catolica con el Sucesor de Pedro en su cabeza.





Tomate-chan dijo:


> No niego tus argumentos sobre la autoridad, pero es un nuevo fracaso de Francisco, que en su empeño de unir al mundo lo esta empeorando. Es lo que pasa siempre con los utopicos, por ejemplo los comunistas. Dejan las cosas mucho peor de como las toman.


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Falso, la carne necrosada está cayendo y la carne que busca la verdad volvera al Cuerpo Mistico de Cristo que es la Verdadera Iglesia Catolica con el Sucesor de Pedro en su cabeza.



Ese video es viejo, el que yo he puesto es de hace unos dias. Tu video reconoce que hace 3 años ya habian advertido de un riesgo de cisma.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

De hecho salvo esos 2 tarados que has puesto que son limitado ejempleo, en general las relaciones con los ortodoxos es muy buena y es muy posible que patriarcas ortodoxos se unan a la iglesia catolica puesto que esta es la cadena de autoridad por la que han de pasar les guste o no. Lo del filioque se impondra la verdad, y el asunto parece estar recluido a la propia ambieguedad del lenguaje que a las razones teologias profiundas que al parecer es la misma, el espiritu procede del Padre pero procesa por el hijo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Tu video es el de un par de chalados, carne necrosada. Esa no interesa.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ese video es viejo, el que yo he puesto es de hace unos dias. Tu video reconoce que hace 3 años ya habian advertido de un riesgo de cisma.


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tu video es el de un par de chalados, carne necrosada. Esa no interesa.



El video que he puesto es de las autoridades de la misma Iglesia que recibio a Francisco. Solo sirves a la mentira y a la ira.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

De hecho estan volviendo a la Iglesia sacerdotes anglicanos que no estan conformes con que ordenen sacerdotisas...



AQUI ESTAN LOS FRUTOS DE LA PASTORAL DEL CVII


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Bah eres un ignorante, las iglesias ortodoxas son autocefalas.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> El video que he puesto es de las autoridades de la misma Iglesia que recibio a Francisco. Solo sirves a la mentira y a la ira.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los hijos de Lutero casan gays en EEUU, Escandinavia y ahora en Argentina - Forum Libertas
> 
> Disfruta de lo heretizado



*"No te echarás con varón como con mujer; es abominación."*
Levítico 18:22
Bible Gateway passage: Levítico 18 - Reina-Valera 1960
*
"Si alguno se ayuntare con varón como con mujer, abominación hicieron; ambos han de ser muertos; sobre ellos será su sangre."*
Levítico 20:13
Bible Gateway passage: Levítico 20 - Reina-Valera 1960

*"Por esto Dios los entregó a pasiones vergonzosas; pues aun sus mujeres cambiaron el uso natural por el que es contra naturaleza, 
y de igual modo también los hombres, dejando el uso natural de la mujer, se encendieron en su lascivia unos con otros, cometiendo hechos vergonzosos hombres con hombres, y recibiendo en sí mismos la retribución debida a su extravío."*
Romanos 1:26-27
Bible Gateway passage: Romanos 1 - Reina-Valera 1960

*"¿No sabéis que los injustos no heredarán el reino de Dios? No erréis; ni los fornicarios, ni los idólatras, ni los adúlteros, ni los afeminados, ni los que se echan con varones, ni los ladrones, ni los avaros, ni los borrachos, ni los maldicientes, ni los estafadores, heredarán el reino de Dios."*
1 Corintios 9-10
Bible Gateway passage: 1 Corintios 6 - Reina-Valera 1960

*Destrucción de Sodoma y Gomorra
1 Llegaron, pues, los dos ángeles a Sodoma a la caída de la tarde; y Lot estaba sentado a la puerta de Sodoma. Y viéndolos Lot, se levantó a recibirlos, y se inclinó hacia el suelo, *
*2 y dijo: Ahora, mis señores, os ruego que vengáis a casa de vuestro siervo y os hospedéis, y lavaréis vuestros pies; y por la mañana os levantaréis, y seguiréis vuestro camino. Y ellos respondieron: No, que en la calle nos quedaremos esta noche. 
3 Mas él porfió con ellos mucho, y fueron con él, y entraron en su casa; y les hizo banquete, y coció panes sin levadura, y comieron. 
4 Pero antes que se acostasen, rodearon la casa los hombres de la ciudad, los varones de Sodoma, todo el pueblo junto, desde el más joven hasta el más viejo. 
5 Y llamaron a Lot, y le dijeron: ¿Dónde están los varones que vinieron a ti esta noche? Sácalos, para que los conozcamos. 
6 Entonces Lot salió a ellos a la puerta, y cerró la puerta tras sí, 
7 y dijo: Os ruego, hermanos míos, que no hagáis tal maldad. 
8 He aquí ahora yo tengo dos hijas que no han conocido varón; os las sacaré fuera, y haced de ellas como bien os pareciere; solamente que a estos varones no hagáis nada, pues que vinieron a la sombra de mi tejado. 
9 Y ellos respondieron: Quita allá; y añadieron: Vino este extraño para habitar entre nosotros, ¿y habrá de erigirse en juez? Ahora te haremos más mal que a ellos. Y hacían gran violencia al varón, a Lot, y se acercaron para romper la puerta. 
10 Entonces los varones alargaron la mano, y metieron a Lot en casa con ellos, y cerraron la puerta. 
11 Y a los hombres que estaban a la puerta de la casa hirieron con ceguera desde el menor hasta el mayor, de manera que se fatigaban buscando la puerta. 
12 Y dijeron los varones a Lot: ¿Tienes aquí alguno más? Yernos, y tus hijos y tus hijas, y todo lo que tienes en la ciudad, sácalo de este lugar; 
13 porque vamos a destruir este lugar, por cuanto el clamor contra ellos ha subido de punto delante de Jehová; por tanto, Jehová nos ha enviado para destruirlo. *
Génesis 19:1-13
Bible Gateway passage: Génesis 19 - Reina-Valera 1960


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Bah eres un ignorante, las iglesias ortodoxas son autocefalas.



Pero si no estoy hablando de autoridad, sino de que Francisco prefiere acercarse a tribus sodomitas y perder a los cristianos de toda la vida. Simplemente es un pesimo Papa, fracaso tras fracaso. Si no se va dejara a la Iglesia destrozada y fragmentada en mil pàrtes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

vamos que a las iglesias ortodoxas solo les hace falta aceptar lo que es evidente, la autoridad que tiene el sucesor de Pedro sobre la IGLESIA. Lo deja a guevo el pive.


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> vamos que a las iglesias ortodoxas solo les hace falta aceptar lo que es evidente, la autoridad que tiene el sucesor de Pedro sobre la IGLESIA. Lo deja a guevo el pive.



Mas humo de noticias viejas para desviar la atencion de la gravedad del asunto. Lo unico que demuestras es el fracaso de Francisco con los cristianos, asi como es conocido su liderazgo entre anticristianos y ateos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Debe de acercarse a tribus de sodomitas y de tribus que aun practican el infanticidio porque es su deber Evangelizador. 
La carne necrosada caera pues la cizaña se ha sembrado entre el trigo, el SAnto Pater ha de hacer lo que ha de hacer, que para eso tiene AUTORIDAD. Que no tienen los 2 cretinos de marras del vidreo ni tu.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pero si no estoy hablando de autoridad, sino de que Francisco prefiere acercarse a tribus sodomitas y perder a los cristianos de toda la vida. Simplemente es un pesimo Papa, fracaso tras fracaso. Si no se va dejara a la Iglesia destrozada y fragmentada en mil pàrtes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

La fruta de las iglesias autocefalas ortodoxas esta madura para caer.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Mas humo de noticias viejas para desviar la atencion de la gravedad del asunto.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Falso, la carne necrosada está cayendo y la carne que busca la verdad volvera al Cuerpo Mistico de Cristo que es la Verdadera Iglesia Catolica con el Sucesor de Pedro en su cabeza.



*4 No te harás imagen, ni ninguna semejanza de lo que esté arriba en el cielo, ni abajo en la tierra, ni en las aguas debajo de la tierra. 
5 No te inclinarás a ellas, ni las honrarás;*
Éxodo 20:4-5
Bible Gateway passage: Éxodo 20 - Reina-Valera 1960


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Debe de acercarse a tribus de sodomitas y de tribus que aun practican el infanticidio porque es su deber Evangelizador.
> La carne necrosada caera pues la cizaña se ha sembrado entre el trigo, el SAnto Pater ha de hacer lo que ha de hacer, que para eso tiene AUTORIDAD. Que no tienen los 2 cretinos de marras del vidreo ni tu.



Acercarse para evangelizar o para normalizar el pecado?

¿El Sínodo de la Amazonía no corrige las costumbres pedófilas de los indígenas?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Abolido por la iglesia que tiene AUTORIDAD DE ATAR Y DE DESATAR EN LOS CIELOS. MATEO 16:18-19

¿de que te crees que no se necesita circuncidarse para estar en el pacto con Dios cuando lo pide Taxativamente la biblia?

GENESIS 17:11 Deberán cortarse ustedes la carne de su prepucio, y eso servirá como señal de la alianza que hay entre ustedes y yo.

*Mateo 5:17No penséis que he venido para abolir la ley o los profetas; no he venido para abolir, sino para cumplir. 18Porque en verdad os digo que hasta que pasen el cielo y la tierra, no se perderá ni la letra más pequeña ni una tilde de la ley hasta que toda se cumpla*

POR LA AUTORIDAD DE LA IGLESIA 










cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> *4 No te harás imagen, ni ninguna semejanza de lo que esté arriba en el cielo, ni abajo en la tierra, ni en las aguas debajo de la tierra.
> 5 No te inclinarás a ellas, ni las honrarás;*
> Éxodo 20:4-5
> Bible Gateway passage: Éxodo 20 - Reina-Valera 1960


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Eso no lo puede dudar un catolico.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Acercarse para evangelizar o para normalizar el pecado?
> 
> ¿El Sínodo de la Amazonía no corrige las costumbres pedófilas de los indígenas?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

cuando una de estas frutas caiga de madura, caeran el resto


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Me da igual, estan en reveldia no reconociendo la autoridad de los Papas cuando te lo pone ahy muy claro en como le entregan a Pedro las llaves dela Iglesia como su primer Papa. Esos tristes yienen la misma autoridad que el mecanico de un garaje, me ha dado risa y todo ver a estos palurdos anatematizar al Santo Pater.
> 
> Lucifer los cria y el gaarje los junta a los herejes



13 Viniendo Jesús a la región de Cesarea de Filipo, preguntó a sus discípulos, diciendo: ¿Quién dicen los hombres que es el Hijo del Hombre? 
14 Ellos dijeron: Unos, Juan el Bautista; otros, Elías; y otros, Jeremías, o alguno de los profetas. 
15 El les dijo: Y vosotros, ¿quién decís que soy yo? 
16 Respondiendo Simón Pedro, dijo: Tú eres el Cristo, el Hijo del Dios viviente. 
17 Entonces le respondió Jesús: Bienaventurado eres, Simón, hijo de Jonás, porque no te lo reveló carne ni sangre, sino mi Padre que está en los cielos. 
18 Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro, y *sobre esta roca* edificaré mi iglesia; y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella. 
19 Y a ti te daré las llaves del reino de los cielos; y todo lo que atares en la tierra será atado en los cielos; y todo lo que desatares en la tierra será desatado en los cielos. 
Mateo 16:13-19
Bible Gateway passage: Mateo 16 - Reina-Valera 1960

20 edificados sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, *siendo la principal piedra del ángulo Jesucristo mismo*, 
Efesios 2:20
Bible Gateway passage: Efesios 2 - Reina-Valera 1960

4 Acercándoos a él, piedra viva, desechada ciertamente por los hombres, mas para Dios escogida y preciosa, 
5 vosotros también, como piedras vivas, sed edificados como casa espiritual y sacerdocio santo, para ofrecer sacrificios espirituales aceptables a Dios por medio de Jesucristo. 
6 Por lo cual también contiene la Escritura:
He aquí, pongo en Sion *la principal piedra del ángulo*, escogida, preciosa;
Y el que creyere en él, no será avergonzado. m
7 Para vosotros, pues, los que creéis, él es precioso; pero para los que no creen,
*La piedra que los edificadores desecharon,
Ha venido a ser la cabeza del ángulo*;
1 Pedro 4-7
Bible Gateway passage: 1 Pedro 2 - Reina-Valera 1960


19 Respondió Jesús y les dijo: Destruid *este templo*, y en tres días lo levantaré. 
20 Dijeron luego los judíos: En cuarenta y seis años fue edificado este templo, ¿y tú en tres días lo levantarás? 
21 Mas *él hablaba del templo de su cuerpo.* 
Juan 2:19-21
Bible Gateway passage: Juan 2 - Reina-Valera 1960


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Ridicula exegesis enrebesada protestonta para negar lo odvio. Todo en Mateo 16 gira en torno a Pedro. ¿De que le va a entregar las llaves a Pedro justamente para que ate y desate a placer despues de haber fundado la Iglesia, sino es para hacerlo jefe de esa Iglesia con poderes especiales?. La Iglesia por un lado explosionada en mil garajes y Pedro atando y desatando en los cielos por otro a su bola. Ridiculo

El dia que se entere que la BIBLIA fue compilada por la IGlesia a la que los protestantes llaman el anticristo dejando fuero los evangelios apocrifos le da algo. Va a ser que los apocrifos son los verdaderos, eh? el de judas y el de maria magdalena.




cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> 13 Viniendo Jesús a la región de Cesarea de Filipo, preguntó a sus discípulos, diciendo: ¿Quién dicen los hombres que es el Hijo del Hombre?
> 14 Ellos dijeron: Unos, Juan el Bautista; otros, Elías; y otros, Jeremías, o alguno de los profetas.
> 15 El les dijo: Y vosotros, ¿quién decís que soy yo?
> 16 Respondiendo Simón Pedro, dijo: Tú eres el Cristo, el Hijo del Dios viviente.
> ...


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Abolido por la iglesia que tiene AUTORIDAD DE ATAR Y DE DESATAR EN LOS CIELOS. MATEO 16:18-19
> 
> ¿de que te crees que no se necesita circuncidarse para estar en el pacto con Dios cuando lo pide Taxativamente la biblia?
> 
> ...



"El cielo y la tierra pasarán, pero *mis palabras no pasarán*."
Mateo 24:35
Bible Gateway passage: Mateo 24 - Reina-Valera 1960


25 Pues en verdad la circuncisión aprovecha, si guardas la ley; pero *si eres transgresor de la ley, tu circuncisión viene a ser incircuncisión*. 
26 Si, pues, el incircunciso guardare las ordenanzas de la ley, ¿no será tenida su incircuncisión como circuncisión? 
27 Y *el que físicamente es incircunciso, pero guarda perfectamente la ley, te condenará a ti*, que con la letra de la ley y con la circuncisión eres transgresor de la ley. 
28 Pues no es judío el que lo es exteriormente, *ni es la circuncisión la que se hace exteriormente en la carne*; 
29 sino que es judío el que lo es en lo interior, y *la circuncisión es la del corazón, en espíritu, no en letra*; la alabanza del cual no viene de los hombres, sino de Dios. 
Romanos 2:25-29
Bible Gateway passage: Romanos 2 - Reina-Valera 1960


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Eso no lo puede dudar un catolico.



Sumision y no dudar de quien duda hasta de su propia fe.

El papa Francisco confiesa que siente dudas sobre la existencia de Dios


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ridicula exegesis enrebesada protestonta para negar lo odvio. Todo en Mateo 16 gira en torno a Pedro. ¿De que le va a entregar las llaves a Pedro justamente para que ate y desate a placer despues de haber fundado la Iglesia, sino es para hacerlo jefe de esa Iglesia con poderes especiales?. La Iglesia por un lado explosionada en mil garajes y Pedro atando y desatando en los cielos por otro a su bola. Ridiculo
> 
> El dia que se entere que la BIBLIA fue compilada por la IGlesia a la que los protestantes llaman el anticristo dejando fuero los evangelios apocrifos le da algo. Va a ser que los apocrifos son los verdaderos, eh? el de judas y el de maria magdalena.



"De cierto os digo que todo lo que atéis en la tierra, será atado en el cielo; y todo lo que desatéis en la tierra, será desatado en el cielo. "
Mateo 18:18 (Jesús hablando a sus discípulos)
Bible Gateway passage: Mateo 18 - Reina-Valera 1960

"42 Y nos mandó que predicásemos al pueblo, y testificásemos que él es el que Dios ha puesto por Juez de vivos y muertos. "
Hechos 10:42 (Pedro hablando sobre Jesús)
Bible Gateway passage: Hechos 10 - Reina-Valera 1960


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ridicula exegesis enrebesada protestonta para negar lo odvio. Todo en Mateo 16 gira en torno a Pedro. ¿De que le va a entregar las llaves a Pedro justamente para que ate y desate a placer despues de haber fundado la Iglesia, sino es para hacerlo jefe de esa Iglesia con poderes especiales?. La Iglesia por un lado explosionada en mil garajes y Pedro atando y desatando en los cielos por otro a su bola. Ridiculo
> 
> El dia que se entere que la BIBLIA fue compilada por la IGlesia a la que los protestantes llaman el anticristo dejando fuero los evangelios apocrifos le da algo. Va a ser que los apocrifos son los verdaderos, eh? el de judas y el de maria magdalena.



20 En aquel día llamaré a mi siervo Eliaquim hijo de Hilcías,
21 y lo vestiré de tus vestiduras, y lo ceñiré de tu talabarte, y entregaré en sus manos tu potestad; y será padre al morador de Jerusalén, y a la casa de Judá.
22 Y *pondré la llave de la casa de David sobre su homb**ro; y abrirá, y nadie cerrará; cerrará, y nadie abrirá. *
Isaías 22:20-22
Bible Gateway passage: Isaías 22 - Reina-Valera 1960

*7 *Escribe al ángel de la iglesia en Filadelfia: Esto dice el Santo, el Verdadero, *el que tiene la llave de David, el que abre y ninguno cierra, y cierra y ninguno abre*:
Apocalipsis 3:7 (Jesucristo a la iglesia de Filadelfia donde interpreta el pasaje de Isaías 22:20-22 y se lo aplica a sí mismo)
Bible Gateway passage: Apocalipsis 3 - Reina-Valera 1960


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ridicula exegesis enrebesada protestonta para negar lo odvio. Todo en Mateo 16 gira en torno a Pedro. ¿De que le va a entregar las llaves a Pedro justamente para que ate y desate a placer despues de haber fundado la Iglesia, sino es para hacerlo jefe de esa Iglesia con poderes especiales?. La Iglesia por un lado explosionada en mil garajes y Pedro atando y desatando en los cielos por otro a su bola. Ridiculo
> 
> El dia que se entere que la BIBLIA fue compilada por la IGlesia a la que los protestantes llaman el anticristo dejando fuero los evangelios apocrifos le da algo. Va a ser que los apocrifos son los verdaderos, eh? el de judas y el de maria magdalena.



Los discípulos de Jesús disputaban quién había de ser el mayor, *poco después del pasaje de Mateo 16:18-19*, porque no lo tenían tan claro como los católicos 2.000 años después.

*¿Quién es el mayor?
(Mt. 18.1-5; Lc. 9.46-48)*
33 Y llegó a Capernaum; y cuando estuvo en casa, les preguntó: ¿Qué disputabais entre vosotros en el camino? 
34 Mas ellos callaron; porque en el camino habían disputado entre sí, *quién había de ser el mayor. *
35 Entonces él se sentó y llamó a los doce, y les dijo: Si alguno quiere ser el primero, será el postrero de todos, y el servidor de todos. 
36 Y tomó a un niño, y lo puso en medio de ellos; y tomándole en sus brazos, les dijo: 
37 El que reciba en mi nombre a un niño como este, me recibe a mí; y el que a mí me recibe, no me recibe a mí sino al que me envió.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (10 Oct 2019)

Hechos de los Apóstoles capítulo 15
Concilio de Jerusalén
El Concilio decidió que los gentiles convertidos al cristianismo *no estaban obligados* a mantener la mayor parte de la Ley de Moisés, incluyendo las normas relativas a la circuncisión de los varones.
Concilio de Jerusalén - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (10 Oct 2019)

¡Apostasia!


...Y brujería. 


Si esto no convierte al Papa en antipapa y hereje, como poco lo hace cómplice de herejía, lo cual no lo libera de culpa, aún si lo hace por cobardía.

Concilio de Espoleto:

Si un sistema diseñado para descritianizar se hace llamar "de progreso y civilización" no se le debe tender nunca la mano a tal.

(Syllabus, Pío IX)


.


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

Queman vivo a un sacerdote católico en Nigeria ante el silencio cómplice de la mafia mediática y del antipapa Francisco

El antipapa Francisco incita a las mujeres europeas a "reproducirse" con los inmigrantes musulmanes para combatir la "baja tasa de natalidad"

Noticias que se entienden mejor juntas.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (10 Oct 2019)

Gracias por el apunte Kairós.

Off toppic:



Spoiler



¿Me recomiendas alguna lectura en especial? Veo que sabes muchísimo más que yo en todos estos asuntos, y se hace necesario estar bien informado para no caer en el error y la confusión que hoy día campan a sus anchas.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Aqui nadie niega ningun dogma Catolico sino los herejes que negais mateo 16:18-19 y la infalibilidad papal de 1870.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Claro el Papa envia a la extrema izquierda a atacar las iglesias, quedais en ridiculo sosteniendo estas tesis rocambolescas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

te retractas?



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Cristo nos trajo el perdón de los pecados, *la salvación es por la Fe.*








CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Gracias por el apunte Kairós.
> 
> Off toppic:
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Ya ha quedado claro que esa Imagen es la de la Nuestra Señora de la Amazonia qiue es una Virgen adaptada a la iconografia indigena. Curiosos rituales paganos en los que se le reza a la Virgen.

El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News

La oración final es a la Virgen, tan venerada como Nuestra Señora de la Amazonía, para que la Asamblea especial ofrezca "al Santo Padre frutos proficuos con vistas a una aplicación eficaz de la ecología integral y para nuevos caminos eclesiales que impliquen a todo el Pueblo de Dios peregrino en la Amazonía, fuente de vida exuberante, tierra de bellezas escondidas, kairós de gracia y de bendiciones, lugar de diálogo entre la fe y las culturas, terreno siempre fértil para acoger la semilla del Evangelio de Jesucristo".

Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas

Las imagenes de Mariase han adecuado a la iconografia local siempre , vease estas Marias;













El SER no cambia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Lee antes de difamar:

El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News

La oración final es a la Virgen, tan venerada como Nuestra Señora de la Amazonía, para que la Asamblea especial ofrezca "al Santo Padre frutos proficuos con vistas a una aplicación eficaz de la ecología integral y para nuevos caminos eclesiales que impliquen a todo el Pueblo de Dios peregrino en la Amazonía, fuente de vida exuberante, tierra de bellezas escondidas, kairós de gracia y de bendiciones, lugar de diálogo entre la fe y las culturas, terreno siempre fértil para acoger la semilla del Evangelio de Jesucristo".




CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> ¡Apostasia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Ustedes rechazan Mateo 16:18-19 lo cual es otra herejia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

VALLA VALLA ESTE MENSAJE TIENE UN THANKS DE CATOLICAM HISPANIE.

kairós guarda al luterano mejor hay que reconocerselo

Por esa misma exegesis quien guarda la fe puede construir estatuas. 



cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> "El cielo y la tierra pasarán, pero *mis palabras no pasarán*."
> Mateo 24:35
> Bible Gateway passage: Mateo 24 - Reina-Valera 1960
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Tipica manipulacion psicopatica, los que tienen la culpa de que les maten la tienen ellos o algunos de ellos.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Queman vivo a un sacerdote católico en Nigeria ante el silencio cómplice de la mafia mediática y del antipapa Francisco
> 
> El antipapa Francisco incita a las mujeres europeas a "reproducirse" con los inmigrantes musulmanes para combatir la "baja tasa de natalidad"
> 
> Noticias que se entienden mejor juntas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Ya bueno pero la doctrina de sola fide protestonta que instauro Lutero y que es comun a todos los Luteranos les permite pecar y trasgredir a destajo siempre que tengan fe. Eso es a lo que deriba la sola fide, 



cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> *"No te echarás con varón como con mujer; es abominación."*
> Levítico 18:22
> Bible Gateway passage: Levítico 18 - Reina-Valera 1960
> *
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Interesante que sea el UNICO de todos estos "·catolicos" ocupado en refutar al luterano confeso que se nos aparecio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Pero ponlo entero MATEO 18:

17 Si no los oyere a ellos, dilo a la iglesia; y si no oyere a la iglesia, tenle por gentil y publicano.

18 De cierto os digo que todo lo que atéis en la tierra, será atado en el cielo; y todo lo que desatéis en la tierra, será desatado en el cielo.

19 Otra vez os digo, que si dos de vosotros se pusieren de acuerdo en la tierra acerca de cualquiera cosa que pidieren, les será hecho por mi Padre que está en los cielos. 

DA A LA IGLESIA, NO A LAS IGLESIAS, *IGLESIA* LA CAPACIDAD DE ATAR Y DESATAR EN LOS CIELOS A LOS APOSTOLES DE ELLA. EVIDENTEMENTE SOLO PUEDE HABER UNA IGLESIA Y OBEDIENCIA PARA QUE NO ATEN COSAS CONTRADICTORIAS EN EL CIELO.

Es decir se ATA lo que se dice en la IGLESIA no en los GARAJES. Y si la IGLESIA ata que no es necesaria la circuncision, pues San pablo no puede revocarlo por mucho que priete la parafernalia si no tiene autoridad Eclesiastica que le respalde, pues el nombre de Pablo no estuvo en boca del Señor pero si el de la Iglesia y de San Pedro QUE TIENE LAS LLAVES. Asi tambien pueden atar lo de os iconos en el cielo perfectamente.



cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> "De cierto os digo que todo lo que atéis en la tierra, será atado en el cielo; y todo lo que desatéis en la tierra, será desatado en el cielo. "
> Mateo 18:18 (Jesús hablando a sus discípulos)
> Bible Gateway passage: Mateo 18 - Reina-Valera 1960
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Porque de la interpretación protestonte en donde toda la colección de garajes tiene autoridad para atar y desatar en los cielos, debiene en que todas las sectas cristianas que han habido desde el principio, todas ellas son validas, puesto que a todas ellas les asiste la fe en lo que creen. Y si eso es asi, da igual si sobre el asunto A se dice que es una cosa o la contraria, lo que hace que cualquier asunto sea irrelevante y todos los aspectos de la revelación lo sean. Lo cual es refutar la propia revelación. 

Por lo tanto solo puede haber una forma de atar y desatar en los cielos, y una unica IGLESIA, la que tienes las llaves, la de SAN PEDRO


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Que cosas que Jesucristo emplee siempre el termino en Singular iglesia y no el termino Iglesias, y que solo exista uno con las llaves del Cielo. ¿Hemos de suponer que por un lado va la unica iglesia y por otro lado van las unicas llaves? No puede cuando el mismo Jesucristo dice que lo que se diga en la Iglesia sera atado en el cielo, asi las llaves para atarlo en el cielo y la unica Iglesia estan unidos en una unica institucion.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Estos "catolicos" estan permitiendo que sean ciscados y destruidos aqui delante de todo el mundo sus garajes gentiles y publicanos, les van a salir bultos por el cuerpo de soportarlo guardando el disfraz


----------



## Cuncas (10 Oct 2019)

Marikiki la caniche posesa dijo:


> Multiquote:
> মার্কি কলা উপাসক কাইকোস খেজুর গাছ এবং বার্নালদার বিশ্বস্ত প্রেমিকা



Marikiki dando su explicación al sindiós de la amazonía a la prensa



Nuestra Señora de la Marikiki anunciada por un gallo


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> te retractas?



Ya te gustaría, sigue soñando...

Precisamente porque la salvación viene por la Fe, no se puede ir en contra de sus Dogmas, ni de la Fe misma. 


.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Deberias de tener la decencia de no engañarnos diciendo ser lo que no eres.









CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Ya te gustaría, sigue soñando...
> 
> Precisamente porque la salvación viene por la Fe, no se puede ir en contra de sus Dogmas, ni de la Fe misma.
> 
> ...


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (10 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Marikiki dando su explicación al sindiós de la amazonía a la prensa




"¡El Sol está vacio!...soy la única persona que puede mirar al Sol...y me tenéis hasta los c"""es" 

A estas personas sin embargo no las eligen al azar. Con la tontería y las gracietas, al final de lo que hablan es de alquimia y cábala sin que nadie se de cuenta. Cuando levanta el brazo hablando de "2 estrellas" (min. 0:20) su mano y su brazo hacen esto:







.




.


----------



## Tigershark (10 Oct 2019)

Tremendo , que todavía haya gente que defienda a bergoglio.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ya bueno pero la doctrina de sola fide protestonta que instauro Lutero y que es comun a todos los Luteranos les permite pecar y trasgredir a destajo siempre que tengan fe. Eso es a lo que deriba la sola fide,



*18 *Pero alguno dirá: Tú tienes fe, y yo tengo obras. Muéstrame tu fe sin tus obras, y yo te mostraré mi fe por mis obras. 
Santiago 2:18
Bible Gateway passage: Santiago 2 - Reina-Valera 1960

Aquel que es salvo, por _Solus Christus y Sola Gratia_, es el que lo manifiesta en su vida a través de las buenas obras por _Sola Fide_, alimentada por _Sola Scriptura_, para _Soli Deo Gloria_.

La fe sin buenas obras es muerta.
Las buenas obras sin fe no son para Gloria de Dios.
Las buenas obras a consecuencia de la fe son las que agradan a Dios, son las que los salvos hacemos en gratitud para Gloria de Dios.


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Marikiki dando su explicación al sindiós de la amazonía a la prensa
> 
> 
> 
> Nuestra Señora de la Marikiki anunciada por un gallo


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2019)

Impresionante la somanta argumental que está pegando el Ariki. Yo es que no me atrevo ni a abrir la boca, este tío es una apisonadora cuando pilla un tema entre ceja y ceja...

Un tema que tenía en mente hace mucho pero nunca me decidí a tomarlo por el tremendo esfuerzo en tiempo y desgaste con gente como la que vemos en el foro, pero estaba clarísimo que encuanto rascabas en las noticias difamantes contra el papa al final encuentras las manipulaciones.

La novedad es que hoy aqui no lo están haciendo protestantes "oficiales" sino "oficiosos" que se dicen católicos.

Hay que ayudar a este papa, es un buen papa, mejor de lo que yo mismo creía antes de comenzar esta investigación que destapa tanta infamia y calumnia.

(la pena es la gente que se está dejando convencer, quién ha visto y quién ve a nuestros compatriotas, otrora defensores de la unidad de la Iglesia...y ahora, en fin, de todos modos sigue quedando mucha gente en su sitio, en el que corresponde... la alegría, pues contemplar la gran labor de el Ariki)

@Arikiii... coóooone, que te tenemos registrao y no nos participas nadená, illo! repártete un poco, no?


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Oct 2019)

Yo sabia que lo de la colonizacion ideologica tenia trampa. Ahora ya sabemos por que. Todo en este Papa es falsedad y engaño.

Francisco: «Colonizaciones ideológicas destruyen idiosincrasia de los pueblos». Discurso completo del Sínodo para la Amazonía

El antipapa Francisco incita a las mujeres europeas a "reproducirse" con los inmigrantes musulmanes para combatir la "baja tasa de natalidad"


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2019)

el papa tiene un discurso verdaderamente identitario, no el de chichinabo que se gastan los "idiotitarios".



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Yo sabia que lo de la colonizacion ideologica tenia trampa. Ahora ya sabemos por que. Todo en este Papa es falsedad y engaño.
> 
> Francisco: «Colonizaciones ideológicas destruyen idiosincrasia de los pueblos». Discurso completo del Sínodo para la Amazonía
> 
> El antipapa Francisco incita a las mujeres europeas a "reproducirse" con los inmigrantes musulmanes para combatir la "baja tasa de natalidad"


----------



## Cuncas (10 Oct 2019)

El colombiano PADRE GERMÁN ACOSTA, conocedor de cerca de todo lo que esos cultos paganos indígenas significan y que gracias a este sindiós de la amazonía son llevados al interior de las iglesias y de la mismísima Basílica de San Pedro a los pies de los altares, aclara la verdadera naturaleza de todos esos ritos. No hablo de un sacerdote europeo, hablo de un sacerdote colombiano que conoce en persona y vive el día el significado, naturaleza y raíz de esos cultos a los que no niega en llamar brujería, vudú,. etc... y lo que es aún peor, testigo directo de sus consecuencias.

Nuestra señora marikiki de la canoa, complacida por todos esos rituales, seguro que no es capaz de pasar del minuto 1 del vídeo.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2019)

qué te parece la evolución de COES, amigo? se está consolidando y mi radar apunta a que poco a poco se nos irán sumando gente hispana y católica de corazón.

súmate, lo estás deseando 



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Sí.. sí claro bernaldina, aspirante a sacerdotisa de nuestra señora marikiki de la canoa... Lástima que el Cardenal peruano Barreto no lo tenga tan claro tras decir que los indígenas son seres de luz a los que hay que mantener intactos en sus costumbres, cultos y forma de vida (ya me dirá entonces para qué narices es este sindiós de la amazonía) y al ser cuestionado por una periodista que le recuerda el INFANTICIDIO llevado a cabo por 20 o más tribus por diversas razones y que incluso en algunas de esas tribus se comen el cadáver del niño responde al estilo "marikiki" diciendo que todo eso es mentira...
> 
> Los 3 vídeos en twiter...
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (10 Oct 2019)

Un fenómeno curioso que tal vez pase desapercibido es el de los católicos "occidentocentristas" y que viene a definir esa corriente de pensamiento que ha identificado al catolicismo con ser europeo o europeo descendiente. Muchos de los que así se expresan sin darlo a entender de manera implícita, como nuestro contertulio Kaiirós cuando utiliza el término "hispanistas" en un contexto claramente peyorativo, están radicalmente en contra de cualquier modo de inculturización apelando a una Tradición que lo es tan solo en la forma y no en el fondo. Es una tradición europea o si quieren, un catolicismo según occidente en sus maneras y ritos creados en occidente, como no podía ser de otra forma en el principio de su expansión global, pero que entienden perfectamente "universalizantes" antes que universales. Es decir, para esos "ortodoxos" todo lo que no sea la viva expresión del catolicismo tradicional y por tanto occidental (hombre europeo caucásico y tal...) no es puramente católico, es decir, no es puramente universal, o lo que sería lo mismo, toda cultura no occidental europea o de origen europeo debería ser sustituida completamente en favor nuestro como occidentales, como dando a entender que Cristo habló para una determinada gente cuya misión evangelizadora debería ser occidentalizar a todo el mundo para que Su Palabra encontrara en la inculturización de todo lo no occidental, su razón y fundamento.

¿Se imaginan a los nuevos cristianos de origen judío teniendo que aceptar el relato pastoral de un S. Pablo impregnado por el pensamiento griego?. Para ellos sería una traición a Cristo porque su mensaje aparente era para el pueblo judío con quien Dios firmaba un nuevo pacto. Todas estas polémicas generadas a partir de esa apertura de Francisco a evangelizar dejando a un lado las maneras y costumbres culturales de los evangelizadores (su inculturización) parece que despierten en muchos los mismos miedos y terrores de los primeros cristianos judíos.

Esté justificado todo ésto como simple miedo o temor a perder la sustancia en los cambios en la forma, lo que va quedando cada vez más claro es que hay "católicos" que entienden la universalidad de su Fe según sus parámetros culturales y que fuera de ellos están el abismo y el demonio... 

Y va quedando muy claro también otro aspecto sutil que se esconde tras esos miedos, por otro lado razonables, para llevar al Catolicismo a posiciones identitarias que ya no definirían al creyente por el mismo credo sino por su origen racial, creando una sociedad de castas en la que el occidental ortodoxo estaría en la cumbre social dentro de la religión católica mientras todos los demás son animalillos a los que hay que ir occidentalizando por su bien, si bien no alcanzarían nunca la plena igualdad porque no son en el fondo como nosotros ni nunca lograrán llegar a serlo.

La Hispanidad, también llamada "Catolicidad menor" comparte con el catolicismo un carisma universal en el que la raza y la cultura no son obstáculos para ser considerados católicos e hispanos. Me pregunto qué católico y español verdadero que ame su Tradición por su espíritu más que por su forma, estaría en contra de defender lo que siempre ha defendido la Monarquía Hispánica. 

Se entiende que quienes sirven otros intereses se opongan de todos los modos posibles al resurgimiento del legítimo espíritu hispano, universal en su diversidad y en su formulación original, y se oponga también a aceptar la universalidad de la Palabra de Cristo del modo en que los católicos hispanos la defendieron incluso con sus vidas.

Invito al lector que duda, que piense sobre ésto. El foro está tomado por "identitarios" que o bien menosprecian a España y a su "genética" poniendo el nordicismo como referencia absoluta de ser un humano verdadero, o se hacen pasar por muy españoles que no obstante desprecian la obra civilizatoria de España y las sinergias generadas a partir de ella en lo que hoy conocemos como Hispanidad.

Mucho que celebrar. Que no te engañen.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (10 Oct 2019)

Pacha mama mis nalgas negras


----------



## BGA (10 Oct 2019)

No pierda los buenos modales buen hombre....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Esa es la doctrina catolica, de la fe acompañada de las obras, no la protestante para la que SOLAMENTE la fe es necesaria.

De todos modos ahora explica como si la fe debe de acomparse con las obras que de ella nacen, se puede tener fe sin que esta termine ofreciendo las obras de la Torah, en donde la circuncisión sigue siendo una obra conforme a Dios. Es decir, soys hipocritas en cuando decis que Dios no permite los iconos, pero si permite a los incircuncisos. Ambas cosas no las permiteó en la Torah. Pero la Unica IGlesia, tiene las Unicas Llaves del cielo y tiene autoridad para atar y desatar en el Cielo, lo que incluye la Torah, y puede permitir los iconos como los incircuncisos. Pues incluso San Pablo tuvo imposicion de manos de parte de Ananias que era miembro de la Iglesia, de otra no tendria autoridad de atar y desatar.



cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> *18 *Pero alguno dirá: Tú tienes fe, y yo tengo obras. Muéstrame tu fe sin tus obras, y yo te mostraré mi fe por mis obras.
> Santiago 2:18
> Bible Gateway passage: Santiago 2 - Reina-Valera 1960
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 166007


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Justamente, abria que ver las caras de los primeros cristianos, que seguian respetando la torah, guardando escrupulosamente por Pedro la distancia que podia caminar el sabado por ejemplo incluso despues de la resurrección de Cristo, cuando se les dice que la Torah a quedado abolida. A estos que ves el camino que lleva de la Torah hasta el centro mismo de su ombligo les parece muy bien y conforme a espiritu santo, pero que el camino pastoral prosiga para llegar a los pueblos mas reconditos de la tierra eso ya les disgusta. Es pura y dura hipocresia, si estubieran preocupados por la ortodoxia de la ley de Dios y quisieran juzgar con ella la Iglesia, derogarian todo lo que la Iglesia a atado en los cielos para librarlos de la Torah y la practicarian. 



BGA dijo:


> Un fenómeno curioso que tal vez pase desapercibido es el de los católicos "occidentocentristas" y que viene a definir esa corriente de pensamiento que ha identificado al catolicismo con ser europeo o europeo descendiente. Muchos de los que así se expresan sin darlo a entender de manera implícita, como nuestro contertulio Kaiirós cuando utiliza el término "hispanistas" en un contexto claramente peyorativo, están radicalmente en contra de cualquier modo de inculturización apelando a una Tradición que lo es tan solo en la forma y no en el fondo. Es una tradición europea o si quieren, un catolicismo según occidente en sus maneras y ritos creados en occidente, como no podía ser de otra forma en el principio de su expansión global, pero que entienden perfectamente "universalizantes" antes que universales. Es decir, para esos "ortodoxos" todo lo que no sea la viva expresión del catolicismo tradicional y por tanto occidental (hombre europeo caucásico y tal...) no es puramente católico, es decir, no es puramente universal, o lo que sería lo mismo, toda cultura no occidental europea o de origen europeo debería ser sustituida completamente en favor nuestro como occidentales, como dando a entender que Cristo habló para una determinada gente cuya misión evangelizadora debería ser occidentalizar a todo el mundo para que Su Palabra encontrara en la inculturización de todo lo no occidental, su razón y fundamento.
> 
> ¿Se imaginan a los nuevos cristianos de origen judío teniendo que aceptar el relato pastoral de un S. Pablo impregnado por el pensamiento griego?. Para ellos sería una traición a Cristo porque su mensaje aparente era para el pueblo judío con quien Dios firmaba un nuevo pacto. Todas estas polémicas generadas a partir de esa apertura de Francisco a evangelizar dejando a un lado las maneras y costumbres culturales de los evangelizadores (su inculturización) parece que despierten en muchos los mismos miedos y terrores de los primeros cristianos judíos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuncas (10 Oct 2019)

Las tres monas pachamameras calladas ante la realidad de que el antipapa bergoglio permite rituales brujeriles pachamamemeros en la Basílica de San Pedro.



Esas tres no son ni católicas, ni cristianas, ni españolas. Son hispanistas pachamameras que sólo quieren pasaporte español, quitando a vuestra señora marikiki de la canoa, que esa ya tiene paguita del estado por minusvalía mental...

Habéis defendido la homosexualidad por encima de los altares, condecoraciones a pedófilos y asesinos proabortistas, rituales satánicos en catedrales, rituales de brujería en el mismísima Basílica de San Pedro, adorado a una diosa pachamamera llamándola virgen y un largo etcétera. Me da igual lo que repita una y mil veces la caniche tarada de la marikiki, que es la única sinvergüenza capaz de escribir sus mamarrachadas. Todo de lo que os acuso tiene sobradas pruebas en este hilo. No habéis rebatido con argumentos de peso ni una sola de esas cuestiones, NINGUNA DE VOSOTRAS (porque las escapadas de marikiki por las rendijas y las mamarrachadas repetidas una y otra vez por una tarada como ella no se pueden considerar como argumento y mucho menos las palmaditas en la espalda que os dais unas a otras).

Sois gentuza, calaña hereje. pachamamera de todo menos católicas.


----------



## Cuncas (10 Oct 2019)

Marikiki la caniche posesa dijo:


> Lo que ha repetido una y mil veces la mona pachamamera de la marikiki



Si tan antiaborto es ese mentiroso amigo de la ambigüedad de bergoglio que no condecore a una asesina proabortista a la que tú defendiste, tarada. Bergoglio podrá colar sus mentiras y ambigüedades a una idiota tarada como tú con menos sesera que una mona de palmeral, pero no A LA INMENSA MAYORÍA DE LOS CATÓLICOS, que nos sabemos ya en los tiempos de la Gran Tribulación.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

Es la pastoral para llevarles el EVANGELIO a los pueblos mas remotos y hermeticos de la tierra. La conversión plena requiere pedagogia y mano izqiuerda en donde no existe la Espada ni el Doblon de Oro para encarrilar a estas ovejas perdidas. Como ya se dijo esa imagen representa a una Virgen, Nuestra Señora de la Amazonia y asi queda registrado en sus rezos.

El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News

La oración final es a la Virgen, tan venerada como Nuestra Señora de la Amazonía, para que la Asamblea especial ofrezca "al Santo Padre frutos proficuos con vistas a una aplicación eficaz de la ecología integral y para nuevos caminos eclesiales que impliquen a todo el Pueblo de Dios peregrino en la Amazonía, fuente de vida exuberante, tierra de bellezas escondidas, kairós de gracia y de bendiciones, lugar de diálogo entre la fe y las culturas, terreno siempre fértil para acoger la semilla del Evangelio de Jesucristo".

Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas

Vosotros herejes quereis confundir a los catolicos para que prefieran la pureza del rito tridentino, que es una exegesis de la ultima cena, a que millares de nonatos sean abortados porque la iglesia no tuvo inteligencia pastoral para convertir a esos pueblos. 

Servis de facto por vuestras obras al HADES.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

En efecto, tibios que duda del que tiene las llaves del cielo y creen que la iglesia puede ser tomada por el hades. Esos son los tibios, pues si fueran frios se irian de cabeza a los garajes y se alejarian de esa cueva de satanas que entienden que es la Iglesia.


----------



## Azogue (10 Oct 2019)

Ciento cuarenta paginas de hilo que me he leido. Ustedes no creo que sean conscientes del todo de la imagen que proyectan, si es que no les da exactamente lo mismo, claro. Que esto tenga que decirselo un descreido como yo manda huevos.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Como suponeis atajo de puercos con el cerebro de un mosquito



Si usted no existiera, habria que inventarlo. Una pena que me tenga en ignorados, pero vamos, que le cito igual.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El papa no puede ser hereje



Eso debe ser nuevo. Yo creia que un hereje no podia ser papa, pero no que un papa no pudiera ser hereje. Ahi tiene a Honorio, por ejemplo. No le cito los antipapas, que hasta dos a la vez hubo.



Bernaldo dijo:


> el personaje este acabará reprochándole al mismísimo Jesucristo las palabras del... "Dios mío, Dios mío ¿por qué me has abandonado*"*





BGA dijo:


> Cristo no solo tendría ganas de decir: "Dios mío, Dios mío, ¿por qué me has abandonado?". Lo dijo.



Espero que sepa usted que es una cita de un salmo y no se deberia tomar esa frase como prueba de flaqueza ni nada por el estilo. Lo digo por lo de la Virgen y lo que se discute en esa pagina del hilo.

[


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Eso es el EXODO sinverguenza



Bien que cita usted el AT cuando le conviene.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mateo 16:18-19



Le podria explicar, ante su insistencia citarlo, por que esos versiculos son una invencion del supuesto Mateo. Pero como no me lee y tengo mucha cita recogida le emplazo a que exprese su interes si quiere. Asi igual se ponen de acuerdo todos en algo y se unen contra el historicismo. Ya sabe, como los gitanos, yo contra mi hermano, mi hermano y yo contra mi primo...

Espectacular. Me cuesta creer esas imagenes. Hay que reconocer que los caballitos dan un ambiente mas inquietante que la pachamama.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Las mismas acusaciones que le hacen al Papa por estar rodeado de paganos le hicieron a Jesus por estar rodeado de publicanos, y pecadores.



Esta usted haciendo una comparacion muy poco afortunada y absolutamente fuera de contexto. 



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> te recomiendo que le eches un ojo a S.Mateo 23:3



Ahi ha dado usted en el clavo...



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Veo que no has leído a los Santos y las visiones que muchos de ellos tuvieron a lo largo de los siglos...



...pero pare usted, que nos ponemos a hablar del prepucio de Cristo. Aun en paradero desconocido, por cierto.



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Te doy la razón en que hay que moderarse un poco (todos nosotros, no sólo sapo concho).



Una gota de razon en el hilo. Por desgracia nadie parece que le haya escuchado.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Te digo que mucho más polemico que ha hecho el papa de permitir que planten un arbol en el vaticano fue la revocacion del mandato biblico de la circuncisión





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> os estoy preguntando porqué a San Pablo se le permitió sin llamarle el anticristo



Tiene razon usted en lo primero. Lo segundo es sencillo. Si no quitaba usted la circuncision y las prohibiciones culinarias la verdad revelada por Cristo se habria quedado en anecdota al margen de la historia igual que todas las corrientes paralelas del cristianismo de las que nadie sabe ni que existieron.

Ademas, esta usted intentado calificar a un personaje del S. I con un concepto de anticristo que entonces no existia. Eso es hacer trampas, como poco. Eso de que "se le permitio" es muy optimista, porque precisamente no se le queria permitir. Creo que algo tendria que ver eso de que Pablo llevara dineros a la comunidad de Jerusalen. Si anadimos al tema el hecho de que la iglesia actual y hasta el NT vienen directamente de la teologia desarrollada por Pablo, no se van a tirar piedras contra su propio tejado.

Segun dicen los que le quitan hierro al asunto eso que abulta no es un falo enardecido, sino una parte del brazo de la figurita en desafortunado efecto optico. Ya que sea cierto o no...



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tipica manipulacion psicopatica



Hablo de putas la tacones. De nuevo entiendase la referencia literaria.

Aqui en estos foros @Kairós afirmo hace meses que Francisco acabaria bailando con la Pachamama. Pues bien, acerto al 100% y a los hechos me remito. Esto lo ven mis piadosas abuelas y de esta se hacen hinduistas.



Por aqui hay mas de un Diotrefes acechando. Ahi lo dejo.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Si tan antiaborto es ese mentiroso amigo de la ambigüedad de bergoglio que no condecore a una asesina proabortista a la que tú defendiste, tarada. Bergoglio podrá colar sus mentiras y ambigüedades a una idiota tarada como tú con menos sesera que una mona de palmeral, pero no A LA INMENSA MAYORÍA DE LOS CATÓLICOS, que nos sabemos ya en los tiempos de la Gran Tribulación.



Amigo mío, es el mismo papa por el que pides en misa los domingos.

Si crees que está en error, reza por él. será de más ayuda que descalificarlo.


----------



## Azogue (10 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> las ratas se aprovechan de una tarada como ella para intentar humillar la innegable VERDAD que tanto les escuece.



A mi no me escuece nada, pero parece que a usted si.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> no eres más que una cucaracha en un pútrido orinal intentando escupir al sol.



Mire que me extrana que haya crisis de conversiones y de vocaciones con gente como usted por un lado y el Ariki por el otro. No me lo explico, oiga.

Ahora si se lee mi mensaje vera que no humillo a nada ni nadie. Supongo que es mucho pedir.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2019)

Azogue dijo:


> A mi no me escuece nada, pero parece que a usted si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



claro, no nos diga más, si usted no cree es por gente como Ariki o como Sapo Concho... las famosas fábricas de indepes, de apóstatas, de ateos, etc.

pero no le da por fijarse en santos, no, prefiere quedarse con lo que se le hacen malos ejemplos para autojustificarse.

ay, cuánto postureíllo...


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2019)

estás nervioso, Kairós, supongo que sea por los rapapolvos que te han metido mis compadres porque defiendes heréjías y cismas.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿Cuántos sois ahora, Vanuchy? ¿6 mamarrachas? ¿Ya se os unió vuestra señora marikiki de la canoa?  Nueva adquisición del forito gay, una loca pirada sin medicar. 6 foreras que cacarean su diarrea mental en forma de verborrea insoportable una y otra vez entre ellas, que podían estar tranquilamente en un grupo de wassup... y para colmo uno de ellos que se cree español... anda vete a adorar a tu pachamama, Vanuchy...
> 
> Ya veo que el vídeo que puse en el anterior post os deja sin palabras... hasta que llegue marikiki con sus chaladuras no os pronunciaréis dándole palmaditas en la cabeza a vuestra caniche posesa.... tenéis que esperar a vuestra ídolo pachamamera de vuestra señora marikiki de la canoa para pronunciaros... tanto tú como tu dildo cornudo de bga... qué penita que dais... panda de gagás.



ehem... veo que nos sigues desde el silencio, eso es bueno, te irá calando el espíritu del foro, produce calma, te hará bien.

un abrazo, amigo, y buenas noches.


----------



## liantres (10 Oct 2019)

No existe diferencia entre la sinagoga de satanás y la iglesia actual que tiene secuestrado al papado, ambas hacen sacrificios y ofrendas a ídolos de plata y hierro.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Estoy preguntando... no he entrado ni siquiera... para qué... Si estás aquí en burbuja 24/7 está claro que mucho movimiento en ese antro no hay...



vaya, si no entras... cómo es que lo calificas? 

bueno, pues sí, seguimos siendo poquitos, pero alguna gente ya va soltándose pero sobre todo... el número de lectores no está nada mal.

venga, cambia el chip tío, veo que tienes un fondo católico que tiene que volver a emerger.

mano tendida, Sapo Concho! 

ahora ya sí, hasta mañana.


----------



## Cuncas (10 Oct 2019)

Si es que está clarísimo, ya no había ninguna duda antes y lo que ha empezado esta semana en ese sindiós no es más que una corroboración a todo lo que hemos avisado. El que sigue ciego seguirá ciego y por mucho que se rece por bergoglio no se conseguirá nada, está claro a qué viene y quien le manda. Recemos por una sana purga en la Iglesia para que renazca más fuerte y pura si cabe, limpia de tanta escoria y cizaña que ahora la plaga, no por bergoglio, bergoglio se rie de nuestros rezos al igual que disfruta humillando a Nuestro Señor Jesucristo y sembrando ambigüedad y discordia entre los católicos. El que quiera irse al fondo del pozo con él es libre de hacerlo por la naturaleza del libre albedrío. Señales, muchos de los que a pesar de todo le siguen, han tenido de sobra. Si le siguen por algo es.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

No, la iglesia actual no tienen secuestrado al Papado. Existen un puñado escaso de esos que dices, y mucho infiltrado de quintacolumna (protestantes, nenancys....) tratando de causar desafección con webs y activismo en la internet.



liantres dijo:


> No existe diferencia entre la sinagoga de satanás y la iglesia actual que tiene secuestrado al papado, ambas hacen sacrificios y ofrendas a ídolos de plata y hierro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Oct 2019)

La canoa, símbolo de la barca de la Iglesia en el Amazonas, en el inicio del Sínodo en Roma

La procesión fue acompañada con cantos en lenguas de los pueblos originarios y en español. Entre los símbolos presentes estaban la canoa con remos y carteles con rostros de personas que ofrecieron sus vidas por la defensa de los pueblos indígenas y del ecosistema amazónico. Las canciones parecían una adaptación amazónica de los salmos y del bíblico Cántico de Daniel (Criaturas del Señor, bendecid al Señor):

"Los hijos de la selva te alabamos, Señor,
Las hijas de la selva, te alabamos, Señor.
Las aguas de los ríos,
las aguas de las cochas te alaban señor.
Los vientos y calores te alaban, Señor.
Los frutos y los montes, la tierra que es fecunda,
te alaban, Señor".


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (10 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Esa es la doctrina catolica, de la fe acompañada de las obras, no la protestante para la que SOLAMENTE la fe es necesaria.
> 
> De todos modos ahora explica como si la fe debe de acomparse con las obras que de ella nacen, se puede tener fe sin que esta termine ofreciendo las obras de la Torah, en donde la circuncisión sigue siendo una obra conforme a Dios. Es decir, soys hipocritas en cuando decis que Dios no permite los iconos, pero si permite a los incircuncisos. Ambas cosas no las permiteó en la Torah. Pero la Unica IGlesia, tiene las Unicas Llaves del cielo y tiene autoridad para atar y desatar en el Cielo, lo que incluye la Torah, y puede permitir los iconos como los incircuncisos. Pues incluso San Pablo tuvo imposicion de manos de parte de Ananias que era miembro de la Iglesia, de otra no tendria autoridad de atar y desatar.



4 *Pero Dios*, que es rico en misericordia, por su gran amor con que nos amó, 
5 aun estando nosotros muertos en pecados, nos dio vida juntamente con Cristo (por gracia sois salvos), 
6 y juntamente con él nos resucitó, y asimismo nos hizo sentar en los lugares celestiales con Cristo Jesús, 
7 para mostrar en los siglos venideros las abundantes riquezas de su gracia en su bondad para con nosotros en Cristo Jesús. 
8 Porque *por gracia sois salvos por medio de la fe; y esto no de vosotros, pues es don de Dios;* 
9 *no por obras, para que nadie se gloríe. *
10 Porque somos hechura suya, creados en Cristo Jesús *para buenas obras*, las cuales Dios preparó de antemano para que anduviésemos en ellas. 
Efesios 2:4-10
Bible Gateway passage: Efesios 2 - Reina-Valera 1960

9 Y siempre que aquellos seres vivientes *dan gloria y honra y acción de gracias al que está sentado en el trono*, al que vive por los siglos de los siglos, 
10 los veinticuatro ancianos se postran delante del que está sentado en el trono, y adoran al que vive por los siglos de los siglos, y *echan sus coronas delante del trono*, diciendo: 
11 *Señor, digno eres de recibir la gloria y la honra y el poder; porque tú creaste todas las cosas, y por tu voluntad existen y fueron creadas*. 
Apocalipsis 4:9-11

1. La Salvación es exclusivamente del Señor
2. La Salvación es por gracia de Dios, es un don de Dios.
3. Como consecuencia, toda la gloria es de Dios.
4. Las buenas obras no salvan, en caso contrario podríamos gloriarnos de salvarnos a nosotros mismos.
5. Las buenas obras por fe son coronas en nuestra cabeza que serán echadas delante del trono de Dios.
6. Puedes salvarte por fe sin obras, en ese caso no tendrás ninguna corona que echar delante del trono de Dios.


----------



## liantres (11 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No, la iglesia actual no tienen secuestrado al Papado. Existen un puñado escaso de esos que dices, y mucho infiltrado de quintacolumna tratando de causar desafección con webs y activismo en la internet.



la iglesia es creada por hombre, y pedro tiene algo de hombre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Aver, o la Fe cuando se tiene externaliza buenas obras o no las externaliza. No me marees diciendo en un lado que la fe provoca buenas obras y luego me dices que la fe no es necesario que las provoque. Decide una cosa y cuando lo tengas clara me lo dices en un par de frases.

Porque si la fe es lo que salva y no es necesario que la fe provoque buenas obras para salvarse, se puede casar perfectamente a dos homosexuales como haceis los luteranos.



cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> 4 *Pero Dios*, que es rico en misericordia, por su gran amor con que nos amó,
> 5 aun estando nosotros muertos en pecados, nos dio vida juntamente con Cristo (por gracia sois salvos),
> 6 y juntamente con él nos resucitó, y asimismo nos hizo sentar en los lugares celestiales con Cristo Jesús,
> 7 para mostrar en los siglos venideros las abundantes riquezas de su gracia en su bondad para con nosotros en Cristo Jesús.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Falso. la IGLESIA ES FUNDADA POR JESUCRISTO.



liantres dijo:


> la iglesia es creada por hombre, y pedro tiene algo de hombre.


----------



## Azogue (11 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> si usted no cree es por gente como Ariki o como Sapo Concho



No hombre, si yo no creo es porque tengo mi propio criterio y el interes e informacion suficiente sobre ese tema y otros tantos como para tomar esa decision. Ahora, si quiere decirme que el Ariki o el Sapo Concho son imanes de nuevas vocaciones, pues hombre, no se yo. Si quiere hablar de santos tambien podemos, pero le digo ya que pondremos en la mesa tantos ejemplos a favor como en contra.

Sabe lo que pasa, que cuando gente como ustedes, que tienen un minimo de cultura y conocimiento del tema, se enfrenta a un ateo podemita de primero de facultad les es facil barrerlo, que para eso tienen siglos de filosofia y teologia a su favor. Pero cuando encuentran a alguien que se ha leido la Biblia y ha estudiado seriamente de estas cosas son ustedes los que pierden los papeles. Y no lo digo por usted, que se queda en una paternal condescendencia.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> A ti te conozco de sobras del otro hilo, aborto de masón.



A mi no me conoce. Y para ser el bando vencedor el marxismo cultural se los esta comiendo a mordiscos a buen ritmo. Aunque por lo que destila este hilo igual ya se han apunalado todos entre si antes de que acabe la merienda. 

Se llaman unos a otros fariseos, pero se comportan como zelotas, y para eso prefiero al Ariki, que habla de azufres y humo de carnes chamuscadas. No negara que es mucho mas apropiado que las cucarachas en orinales.



Bernaldo dijo:


> mano tendida, Sapo Concho!



No se si es mejor mantener las extremidades dentro del vagon, visto lo visto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

menuda celebracion pagana de las narices rezando esto

Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News

“Los hijos de la selva te alabamos, Señor, Las hijas de la selva, te alabamos, Señor.

Las aguas de los ríos, las aguas de las cochas te alaban señor.

Los vientos y calores te alaban, Señor.

Los frutos y los montes, la tierra que es fecunda, te alaban, Señor”.

y con una pintura de Jesus.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (11 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Esa es la doctrina catolica, de la fe acompañada de las obras, no la protestante para la que SOLAMENTE la fe es necesaria.
> 
> De todos modos ahora explica como si la fe debe de acomparse con las obras que de ella nacen, se puede tener fe sin que esta termine ofreciendo las obras de la Torah, en donde la circuncisión sigue siendo una obra conforme a Dios. Es decir, soys hipocritas en cuando decis que Dios no permite los iconos, pero si permite a los incircuncisos. Ambas cosas no las permiteó en la Torah. Pero la Unica IGlesia, tiene las Unicas Llaves del cielo y tiene autoridad para atar y desatar en el Cielo, lo que incluye la Torah, y puede permitir los iconos como los incircuncisos. Pues incluso San Pablo tuvo imposicion de manos de parte de Ananias que era miembro de la Iglesia, de otra no tendria autoridad de atar y desatar.



19 Y manifiestas son las obras de la carne, que son: adulterio, fornicación, inmundicia, lascivia, 
20 *idolatría*, hechicerías, enemistades, pleitos, celos, iras, contiendas, disensiones, herejías, 
21 envidias, homicidios, borracheras, orgías, y cosas semejantes a estas; acerca de las cuales os amonesto, como ya os lo he dicho antes, que los que practican tales cosas no heredarán el reino de Dios. 
Gálatas 5:19-21
Bible Gateway passage: Gálatas 5 - Reina-Valera 1960

*5 *Porque hay un solo Dios, y *un solo mediador entre Dios y los hombres, Jesucristo hombre*,
1 Timoteo 2:5
Bible Gateway passage: 1 Timoteo 2 - Reina-Valera 1960

*9 *Les decía también: *Bien invalidáis el mandamiento de Dios para guardar vuestra tradición*.
10 Porque Moisés dijo: Honra a tu padre y a tu madre; y: El que maldiga al padre o a la madre, muera irremisiblemente. 
11 Pero vosotros decís: Basta que diga un hombre al padre o a la madre: Es Corbán (que quiere decir, mi ofrenda a Dios) todo aquello con que pudiera ayudarte, 
12 y no le dejáis hacer más por su padre o por su madre, 
*13 *invalidando la palabra de Dios con vuestra tradición que habéis transmitido. *Y muchas cosas hacéis semejantes a estas.*
Marcos 7:9-13
Bible Gateway passage: Marcos 7 - Reina-Valera 1960

*11 *que decía: Yo soy el Alfa y la Omega, el primero y el último. Escribe en un libro lo que ves, y envíalo a *las siete iglesias que están en Asia: a Efeso, Esmirna, Pérgamo, Tiatira, Sardis, Filadelfia y Laodicea.* 
Apocalipsis 1:11
Bible Gateway passage: Apocalipsis 1 - Reina-Valera 1960

¿Algún pasaje en la Biblia donde Dios permita los iconos, es decir, la idolatría?
¿Algún pasaje en la Biblia donde Dios ponga a la Virgen o los santos como intercesores al margen de Jesucristo y deban adorarse?
¿Algún pasaje en la Biblia donde diga que la iglesia (es decir, congregación) se tenga que reunir en un único lugar?


----------



## liantres (11 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Falso. la IGLESIA ES FUNDADA POR JESUCRISTO.



Hablas de Jesucristo como si fuera un ídolo y lo conviertes en cuerpo.

Y caes en el error de los que quieren que el papa sea rey antes que papa, pues el papa no debería beber del vino, no sea que se emborrache y caiga en la idolatria.

De cierto que jesucristo edifica su iglesia sobre un serafin (pedro).

Y pedro tiene potestad sobre el cuerpo y los ídolos de plata y hierro.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (11 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aver, o la Fe cuando se tiene externaliza buenas obras o no las externaliza. No me marees diciendo en un lado que la fe provoca buenas obras y luego me dices que la fe no es necesario que las provoque. Decide una cosa y cuando lo tengas clara me lo dices en un par de frases.
> 
> Porque si la fe es lo que salva y no es necesario que la fe provoque buenas obras para salvarse, se puede casar perfectamente a dos homosexuales como haceis los luteranos.



Buenas obras son obras por las que se da gracias a Dios y que agradan a Dios.
La unión entre dos homosexuales no es una buena obra, no agrada a Dios ni es algo digno de agradecer sino de aborrecer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

No es eso lo que te he preguntado, te he preguntado si la salvacion puede ser solo por la fe y no me has contestado. Porque si me dices sí, la salvacion es solo por la fe y las obras son solo añadidos, entonces los Luteranos solo siguen este precepto al casar homosexuales. 

Ahora lo que pone en la biblia es:

MATEO 16:19

Yo te daré las llaves del reino de los cielos; y lo que ates en la tierra, será atado en los cielos; y lo que desates en la tierra, será desatado en los cielos.

Por lo que la IGLESIA puede derogar la circuncision y la iconoclastia PORQUE TIENE AUTORIDAD CONFERIDA POR JESUCRISTO PARA HACERLO. O dime tú, donde dice Jesucristo que ha venido a abolir la ley y no para darle cumplimiento. San Pablo puede derogar la circuncision por que fue hecho apostol de la IGLESIA por Ananias.



cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> 19 Y manifiestas son las obras de la carne, que son: adulterio, fornicación, inmundicia, lascivia,
> 20 *idolatría*, hechicerías, enemistades, pleitos, celos, iras, contiendas, disensiones, herejías,
> 21 envidias, homicidios, borracheras, orgías, y cosas semejantes a estas; acerca de las cuales os amonesto, como ya os lo he dicho antes, que los que practican tales cosas no heredarán el reino de Dios.
> Gálatas 5:19-21
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Jesucristo es DIOS y su obra (la iglesia) es la obra de Dios



liantres dijo:


> Hablas de Jesucristo como si fuera un ídolo y lo conviertes en cuerpo.
> 
> Y caes en el error de los que quieren que el papa sea rey antes que papa, pues el papa no debería beber del vino, no sea que se emborrache y caiga en la idolatria.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Entonces como puedes decir que unicamente la fe es necesaria para la salvacion si las obras que no se ajustan a dignas ante Dios se aborrecen. Aclarate.



cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Buenas obras son obras por las que se da gracias a Dios y que agradan a Dios.
> La unión entre dos homosexuales no es una buena obra, no agrada a Dios ni es algo digno de agradecer sino de aborrecer.


----------



## Azogue (11 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> En lo que te tengo que conocer te conozco de sobras y lo que has leído y estudiado, y para lo que lo has leído y estudiado está claro. Buscas la aguja en el pajar, seguramente la has encontrado pero no sabes ni que estás en el pajar y mucho menos qué hacía alí esa aguja.



Admiro su seguridad. No asi su contumacia en el error, que permitame decirle bordea la paranoia y retoza en el victimismo.

Ya que los simpatizantes de la FSSPX van de cara podrian ustedes hacer lo propio, la verdad. Si por estos foros rondan gnosticos y sedevacantistas supongo que la obra y los de Arguello, entre otras comunidades mas o menos agresivas, tendran su cuota de participacion.

Y no se equivoque, hay religiosos a los que admiro mucho, como este hombre de aqui abajo. A ver si no lo confunde usted con Karl Marx.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (11 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Entonces como puedes decir que unicamente la fe es necesaria para la salvacion si las obras que no se ajustan a dignas ante Dios se aborrecen. Aclarate.



La doctrina luterana de entendimiento e interpretación de la Biblia a través de la propia Palabra y del Espíritu Santo es correcta.
La iglesia que no la practica anda neciamente, ya sea la iglesia católica (adoración a la virgen y a santos), la luterana (unión homosexual) o la ortodoxa (idolatría).


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Sigues sin responderme a la pregunta que te he hecho y has debajo sin rebatir nada de lo que te he dicho de como las Unicas Llaves del Cielo las tiene Pedro y Cristo funda una UNICA Iglesia en singular. La interpretacion Luterana es heretica en una infinidad de puntos, empezando de que en la Eucarista el cuerpo de Cristo no esta presente

juan 6:53 Entonces Jesús les dijo: En verdad, en verdad os digo si no coméis la carne del Hijo del Hombre y bebéis su sangre, no tenéis vida en vosotros.

pasando por que uno no puede ser apostol de la IGLESIA si no es ordenado por quien lo es:

HEchos 6

3 Buscad, pues, hermanos, de entre vosotros a siete varones de buen testimonio, llenos del Espíritu Santo y de sabiduría, a quienes encarguemos de este trabajo.

4 Y nosotros persistiremos en la oración y en el ministerio de la palabra.

5 Agradó la propuesta a toda la multitud; y eligieron a Esteban, varón lleno de fe y del Espíritu Santo, a Felipe, a Prócoro, a Nicanor, a Timón, a Parmenas, y a Nicolás prosélito de Antioquía;

6 a los cuales presentaron ante los apóstoles, quienes, orando, les impusieron las manos. 

y siguendo para empezar que no existen mil iglesias segun la libre interpretacion de la biblia SINO UNA SOLA IGLESIA CON UNAS SOLAS LLAVES DEL CIELO

Mateo 16

18 Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro y sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella.

19 Y a ti te daré las llaves del reino de los cielos; y todo lo que atares en la tierra será atado en los cielos; y todo lo que desatares en la tierra será desatado en los cielos.

Solo para empezar. Y sin responder a mis preguntas y argumentos lo unico que me traes aqui es que tu crees firmemente en el Heretico Lutero que termino sus dias igual que Judas.









cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> La doctrina luterana de entendimiento e interpretación de la Biblia a través de la propia Palabra y del Espíritu Santo es correcta.
> La iglesia que no la practica anda neciamente, ya sea la iglesia católica (adoración a la virgen y a santos), la luterana (unión homosexual) o la ortodoxa (idolatría).


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (11 Oct 2019)

Pues bien que Lutero se protegió para que no fuera asesinado en múltiples ocasiones por la Iglesia Católica como para que perdiera la cabeza y se suicidara al final.
También hay rumores de que en su lecho de muerte Lenin y otros ateos se encomendaron a Dios.
Sólo Dios sabe la verdad en los últimos momentos de cada persona y si son salvos o no.
Es de necios entrar en ese terreno de juzgar a los demás de si es de Dios o no.

Muchos hechos milagrosos de la Biblia ya cesaron una vez cerrada ésta porque cesó su función. Sucedieron para que los testigos creyeran y nosotros también a través de la Biblia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Ya veo que vas a entrar a comentar lo anecdotico porque los leones que he soltado siguen ahi custodiando la tesis.

Por sus obras les conocereis no debe de ser una verdad revelada por JESUCRISTO al parecer, y el suicidio no parece la conducta de un hombre iluminado por el Espiritu Santo sino la conducta de un moñeco del del moño.





cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Pues bien que Lutero se protegió para que no fuera asesinado en múltiples ocasiones por la Iglesia Católica como para que perdiera la cabeza y se suicidara al final.
> También hay rumores de que en su lecho de muerte Lenin y otros ateos se encomendaron a Dios.
> Sólo Dios sabe la verdad en los últimos momentos de cada persona y si son salvos o no.
> Es de necios entrar en ese terreno de juzgar a los demás de si es de Dios o no.
> ...


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (11 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ya veo que vas a entrar a comentar lo anecdotico porque los leones que he soltado siguen ahi custodiando la tesis.
> 
> Por sus obras les conocereis no debe de ser una verdad revelada por JESUCRISTO al parecer, y el suicidio no parece la conducta de un hombre iluminado por el Espiritu Santo sino la conducta de un moñeco del del moño.



Por sus obras les conoceréis: las públicas.
Si tan demostrado está que Lutero se suicidó, saldría en todas las enciclopedias del mundo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Por sus obras, lo de publicas es algo que añades tu. Y el suicidio es una obra, no de alguien que está en comunion con el Espiritu Santo.



cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Por sus obras les conoceréis: las públicas.
> Si tan demostrado está que Lutero se suicidó, saldría en todas las enciclopedias del mundo.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (11 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Por sus obras, lo de publicas es algo que añades tu. Y el suicidio es una obra, no de alguien que está en comunion con el Espiritu Santo.
> ¿pero acaso dicen las enciclopedias que murio de otro modo? sencillamente lo omiten.



Compárame las contradicciones públicas y sin vergüenza ninguna de la iglesia católica, la iglesia ortodoxa y tantas iglesias protestantes con la Biblia con un posible rumor del que me acabo de enterar a través de ti.
Dios es quien conoce los corazones. El tuyo también.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

En fin parece que no está claro como murio en realidad Lutero, hay quien dice esto y aquello. Asi que antes de adjudicarle suicidio, le adjudicare una muerte normal. Pero bueno,

«Nos dijo que, cuando estaba prisionero, el diablo lo había malvadamente atormentado y que había reído de todo corazón cuando él (Lutero) tomó en su mano un cuchillo, diciéndole: “¡Ve adelante! ¡Suicídate!” (…). Esto me ha ocurrido muy a menudo, tanto como para ponerme en la mano un cuchillo… y que pensamientos malvados me venían a la mente de tal modo, de manera de no poder ya rezar»

[4] Luigi Villa, op. cit., 12-13.


----------



## Azogue (11 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Que sí, que sí, mamarracho... ¿Qué te trae por aquí si no eres creyente? ¿A qué vienes, a meter cizaña, no?



Pero si la cizana ya se la meten ustedes solos, alma de cántaro. Pero usted lee lo que escribe, aunque sea por encima?

Le concedo la última palabra si quiere, sapo escocido. No porque no me divierta su show, no se crea, pero así se reafirma como martillo de ateos antes de repasarse el Kempis o reconocer emocionado que es un burro. Que no se lo digo yo, sino todo un santo con prelatura personal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Contradicciones como casar homosexuales de los luteranos? a que te refieres? a la masacre de los campesinos alemanes? a la de los indios norteamericanos? la de los catolicos Irlandeses? de que me estas hablando?

Si soys vosotros los que de la mano de la sola fide habeis justificado toda atrocidad, de hecho tenemos protestantes manifiestos aqui que engañan como si no fuera con ellos diciendose catolicos.

Aqui te estoy hablando que yo sepa de que solo existe UNA UNICA IGLESIA Y UNAS UNICAS LLAVES.



cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Compárame las contradicciones públicas y sin vergüenza ninguna de la iglesia católica, la iglesia ortodoxa y tantas iglesias protestantes con la Biblia con un posible rumor del que me acabo de enterar a través de ti.
> Dios es quien conoce los corazones. El tuyo también.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

el sapo es un cobarde, dice que la Iglesia está tomada por el hades pero no obstante no quiere abjurar de ella y obrar en consecuencia fundando un garaje con la fe verdadera y el verdadero papa.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (11 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Contradicciones como casar homosexuales de los luteranos? a que te refieres? a la masacre de los campesinos alemanes? a la de los indios norteamericanos? la de los catolicos Irlandeses? de que me estas hablando?
> 
> Si soys vosotros los que de la mano de la sola fide habeis justificado toda atrocidad, de hecho tenemos protestantes manifiestos aqui que engañan como si no fuera con ellos diciendose catolicos.
> 
> Aqui te estoy hablando que yo sepa de que solo existe UNA UNICA IGLESIA Y UNAS UNICAS LLAVES.



Es cierto que el protestantismo tiene una historia cargada de errores, incluso actualmente. No la justifico.
Lo mismo puede decirse de la iglesia católica o la iglesia ortodoxa.
Pero no es lo mismo arrastrar errores doctrinales que arrastrar errores por falta de ortopraxis.
Los primeros afectan a la salvación de sus seguidores y los segundos no.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Tu sabes que el Clero de la Iglesia catolica proviene de una cadena de IMPOSICION DE MANOS que se retrorae a los mismos Apostoles de Cristo. ¿como pueden no recivir autoridad del Espiritu Santo de quien tiene para darla?

_HECHOS6 En aquellos días, como creciera el número de los discípulos, hubo murmuración de los griegos contra los hebreos, de que las viudas de aquéllos eran desatendidas en la distribución diaria.

2 Entonces los doce convocaron a la multitud de los discípulos, y dijeron: No es justo que nosotros dejemos la palabra de Dios, para servir a las mesas.

3 Buscad, pues, hermanos, de entre vosotros a siete varones de buen testimonio, llenos del Espíritu Santo y de sabiduría, a quienes encarguemos de este trabajo.

4 Y nosotros persistiremos en la oración y en el ministerio de la palabra.

5 Agradó la propuesta a toda la multitud; y eligieron a Esteban, varón lleno de fe y del Espíritu Santo, a Felipe, a Prócoro, a Nicanor, a Timón, a Parmenas, y a Nicolás prosélito de Antioquía;

6 a los cuales presentaron ante los apóstoles, quienes, orando, *les impusieron las manos.* _

En cambio los pastores protestantes no participan de esta cadena de trasmision de autoridad, tampoco lo han recivido quienes toman una bilbia y creen interpretarla a la luz de la autoridad. Sencillamente si pudieran hacerlo, no haria falta la imposicion de manos.



aqui esta la SOLA SCRITURA



cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Es cierto que el protestantismo tiene una historia cargada de errores, incluso actualmente. No la justifico.
> Lo mismo puede decirse de la iglesia católica o la iglesia ortodoxa.
> Pero no es lo mismo arrastrar errores doctrinales que arrastrar errores por falta de ortopraxis.
> Los primeros afectan a la salvación de sus seguidores y los segundos no.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

¿donde esta la cadena de imposición de manos que proviene de los Apostoles en los garajes protestantes?

Tim.1,6: «no descuides el don espiritual que hay en ti, que te ha sido conferido mediante una intervención profética acompañado por la imposición de las manos de parte del colegio de los presbíteros» (1Tim.4,14); «es por esto que te exhorto a reavivar el don que Dios ha depositado en ti a través de la imposición de las manos»


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (11 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tu sabes que el Clero de la Iglesia catolica proviene de una cadena de IMPOSICION DE MANOS que se retrorae a los mismos Apostoles de Cristo. ¿como pueden no recivir autoridad del Espiritu Santo de quien tiene para darla?
> 
> _HECHOS6 En aquellos días, como creciera el número de los discípulos, hubo murmuración de los griegos contra los hebreos, de que las viudas de aquéllos eran desatendidas en la distribución diaria.
> 
> ...



La imposición de las manos para ordenar sacerdotes cesó con la muerte del último Apóstol.
Es igual que el don de lenguas, ya cesó su función.


----------



## Segismunda (11 Oct 2019)

El problema es el protestantismo disfrazado de progresismo. Ese es el nuevo demonio a combatir.


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Oct 2019)

Segismunda dijo:


> El problema es el protestantismo disfrazado de progresismo. Ese es el nuevo demonio a combatir.



Que haces aqui sodomita?


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Y ya veo que tú sigues escurriéndote como las lagartijas... Ningún pachamamero adorador y defensor de ídolos paganos, defensor de imágenes de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo representado en una catedral dentro de una orgía gay, defensor de asesinos abortistas y proabortistas va a decirme a mí el fondo que yo tengo. Mira tú al fondo de tu podrida alma, a ver que ves.
> 
> No quiero la mano de tendida de una lagartija falsa, escurridiza, que elude argumentar por sí mismo pero no duda en alentar la locura y la ira de su mascota contra otros. Tu mano está tan podrida como tu alma que no sabe ni orar porque se ha olvidado pese a que tiene todo el tiempo del mundo para hacerlo y por vagancia permite que una máquina ore por el... igual a quien tira una moneda a una máquina para que le bendiga y cree que así sus pecados quedan perdonados... y piensa que cuanto más valor tiene la moneda más pecados han sido perdonados o que cuanto más dure el vídeo de la oración que deja reproduciendo en tercer plano más escucha Dios sus oraciones. No bernaldita no... no quiero tu mano en falso y menos cuando está sucia y podrida. Te lo dije ya una vez, no eres trigo limpio.



estoy viendo que tienes momentos en que defiendes el Catolicismo contra el protestantismo.

eso es un gran paso, Sapo Concho.

mano tendida! 

tengas un buen día.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (11 Oct 2019)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> ¿Algún pasaje en la Biblia donde Dios permita los iconos, es decir, la idolatría?
> ¿Algún pasaje en la Biblia donde Dios ponga a la Virgen o los santos como intercesores al margen de Jesucristo y deban adorarse?
> ¿Algún pasaje en la Biblia donde diga que la iglesia (es decir, congregación) se tenga que reunir en un único lugar?




1- Espero que te estés refiriendo a la pachamama. Porque en el Catolicismo no se realiza la idolatría. 

2- Mujer ahí tienes a tu hijo, hijo ahí tienes a tu Madre (Juan 19:25). Y a los que creen en Mí les acompañarán estas señales...(Marcos 16:17)

3- Donde dos o más se reúnen en mi Nombre, allí estoy yo en medio de ellos (Mateo 18:20)




.


----------



## BGA (11 Oct 2019)

¿Se imaginan a un juez diciendo que el abogado que defiende a su cliente, al que considera inocente, "hace matemática cuántica"?.

¿Se imaginan a los pintores de brocha gorda decir de los pintores de cuadros que hacen matemática cuántica con sus pinceles?.

¿Se imaginan a los primeros cristianos judíos escuchar al S. Pablo romanizado hablar de Cristo?. ¿Dirían también que lo suyo era matemática cuántica?.

¿Y ante el reto de nuevas ideas que surgieron en los primeros siglos del Cristianismo que dijeran los que luego fueron considerados heréticos que los doctores implicados que los derrotaron hacían "matemática cuántica"?.

Vamos, que solo le falta decir a Kairós que el Papa piensa demasiado y además de él toda la Iglesia detrás suyo que le apoya, incluidos nosotros.

¿Recuerda que Lutero afirmara algo así como "la puta razón"?. Pues si amigos. Cuando las razones de otros no las entiendes o entendiéndolas te ponen en una situación incómoda, suele decirse cosas como esa: piensas mucho. Retuerces mucho la "realidad". 

¿De qué realidad estaría hablando?. Para Lutero la "realidad" estaba ya en la Biblia por lo que un discernimiento sobre su contenido por parte de la Iglesia sería innecesario porque el Espíritu Santo inspiraría a cada uno a llegar al fondo de las cosas sin error posible...treintaitantos mil errores en "solo" quinientos años.

Hoy vemos como la misma actitud de los protestantes para los que todo se había entendido ya o que debía ser entendido particularmente sin el concurso de ninguna autoridad en última instancia, se replica del mismo modo y con la misma agresividad apelando en este caso a la Tradición. Y me pregunto ¿es la Tradición una obra acabada?. Si pienso por otro lado en la profundidad de la Biblia y particularmente en las palabras de Cristo... ¿es sensato decir que ya se ha dicho todo, o que el Espíritu Santo ya no tiene nada nuevo que decirnos o solo recordarnos lo que ya les dijo a los sabios de otras épocas?.

Pero además hay que observar el modo en que estos "ortodoxos" no son capaces de reconocer ningún mérito a este Papa cuando habla de los pobres, de los descartados y excluidos, como si Cristo no hubiera dicho nada al respecto y hubiera puesto todo su empeño en que la clase sacerdotal vistiera de una u otra manera o que para mejor evangelizar fuera necesario vestir a los nuevos cristianos como Dios manda...


----------



## BGA (11 Oct 2019)

Efectivamente. El sombrero que no la cabeza a menos que se utilice para envestir y malmeter porque la cabeza se emplee precisamente para pensar....


----------



## Azogue (11 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Jajaja... claro, claro... a vosotros os gustan los católicos como bernaldina... los flojos, tibios, que no tienen base...



Al lado suyo, amigo sapo stronzo, el Ariki parece Santo Tomas de Aquino. Base dice 



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Yo no soy así, hiena... Yo soy hueso duro.



Eso es lo que a usted le gusta creer, pero no llega a tocapelotas del monton. 



Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿a qué cojones vienes aquí, rata?



Vine porque me interesa bastante este tema y me quedo para reirme de usted, por si no se da cuenta. Quiza si leyera un poco en lugar de babear y lanzar esputos haria menos el memo de lo que lo esta haciendo. 



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Me da mí que la peste que traes viene de la secta del barbarroja... ¿Me equivoco?



Se equivoca, para variar. No pertenezco a ninguna secta, no creo que pueda usted decir lo mismo. Se que le cuesta admitir que hay gente que tiene su propio criterio, pero hasta entre los catolicos los encontrara, mal que le pese. 

Note que he puesto unas caritas en el mensaje, en honor a su comprension lectora. De nada.



BGA dijo:


> Pero además hay que observar el modo en que estos "ortodoxos" no son capaces de reconocer ningún mérito a este Papa cuando habla de los pobres, de los descartados y excluidos



Pues oiga, a veces el papa actual ronda unas ideas mas propias de una teologia de la liberacion actualizada que otra cosa. Ademas con una estudiada pose de ambiguedad mas propia del marketing que otra cosa. Lo digo por lo de los pobres y excluidos.

Yo entiendo que esto es casi como un partido de furgol. Nadie se apeara de su burro y los que opinamos sin ser creyentes somos ratas y tal, pero me parece muy raro que con lo de listos que van algunos no vean lo que tienen delante de sus narices. Hay gestos y discursos del actual papa que obligan a algunos catolicos a hacer ejercicios de gimnasia extrema para hacer encaje de bolillos. Y es evidente que esta retorciendo las partes que menos le interesan de la Iglesia, incluyendo sus instituciones clasicas y al personal en general.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (11 Oct 2019)

Azogue dijo:


> Pues oiga, a veces el papa actual ronda unas ideas mas propias de una teologia de la liberacion actualizada que otra cosa. Ademas con una estudiada pose de ambiguedad mas propia del marketing que otra cosa. Lo digo por lo de los pobres y excluidos.



Totalmente cierto.


PS: Por favor, a todos: rebajad la tensión y dejad de insultaros mutuamente, sé que es difícil (yo soy la primera que en un calentón se la llevan los demonios) pero de verdad que no va a llevar a ningún sitio...

- Si los francisquistas adoráis a Francisco hasta el punto de justificar sus herejías y apostasía, es cosa vuestra, no pretendáis obligarnos a hacer lo mismo, *porque no lo vamos a hacer*.

- Quienes ya nos hemos dado cuenta de qué pie cojea Francisco y lo que se pretendía con el Vaticano II, debemos evitar a toda costa dejarnos provocar, pues estos son como los comunistas que tiran la piedra y esconden la mano. Te provocan para después acusar de lo que sólo ellos son responsables, ¡Ojo!.



.


----------



## BGA (11 Oct 2019)

Azogue dijo:


> ...........................................
> 
> Pues oiga, a veces el papa actual ronda unas ideas mas propias de una teologia de la liberacion actualizada que otra cosa. Ademas con una estudiada pose de ambiguedad mas propia del marketing que otra cosa. Lo digo por lo de los pobres y excluidos.
> 
> Yo entiendo que esto es casi como un partido de furgol. Nadie se apeara de su burro y los que opinamos sin ser creyentes somos ratas y tal, pero me parece muy raro que con lo de listos que van algunos no vean lo que tienen delante de sus narices. Hay gestos y discursos del actual papa que obligan a algunos catolicos a hacer ejercicios de gimnasia extrema para hacer encaje de bolillos. Y es evidente que esta retorciendo las partes que menos le interesan de la Iglesia, incluyendo sus instituciones clasicas y al personal en general.



Si el apoyo a los pobres no incluye un rechazo frontal a los ricos con independencia del origen de su fortuna, algunos dirán que es una ambigüedad porque no deja claro que los pobres son buenos y los ricos son malos... Ocurre que la ambigüedad puede no estar en quien la expresa sino en la mente de quien escucha. Nuestro pensamiento es claramente sectario, como nunca antes en toda la historia. Solo sabemos pensar conforme a los dos grandes grupos políticos y de opinión con sus respectivas franquicias. O ésto o aquello, nunca o pocas veces, ésto "y" aquello.

Comprenderá que la Iglesia Universal (Católica) dista mucho de parecerse en sus fundamentos al pensamiento sectario que hace de la "o" la frontera entre buenos y malos; entre amigos y enemigos. Por eso la ambigüedad está en las cabezas que solo saben pensar y aceptar los esquemas de su propia ideología, que como tal es contraria y se sustancia en la maldad intrínseca de la ideología opuesta.

Para el cristianismo ser pobre no se refiere solo al hecho de carecer de lo necesario para vivir dignamente, sino también a ser pobre de vanidad y soberbia, que es la única manera de ser ricos de corazón y sabiduría. Por eso cuando Cristo dice que el Reino de los Cielos será para los pobres, no está diciendo que por ser pobre en lo material cualquier persona tiene su acceso asegurado. 

Cristo tampoco era ambiguo, y sin embargo muchos le acusaron de tal y cuando pidieron una aclaración y se la diera, acabaron aborreciéndolo....


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (11 Oct 2019)

Tienes razón BGA.

Pero Francisco también se deja llevar por las ideologías, solo hay que ver cómo atacaba a España por *la evangelización *mientras recibe con los brazos abiertos a sodomitas y comunistas.

Cristo condenaba a los hipócritas...


----------



## liantres (11 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Jesucristo es DIOS y su obra (la iglesia) es la obra de Dios



Que poco sabes de dios... 

Anda coge a tus palmeros y agárrate de la mano de kairos y sus palmeros e iros de paseo. 

Pues ambos profesais la misma fe.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (11 Oct 2019)

liantres dijo:


> Que poco sabes de dios...
> 
> Anda coge a tus palmeros y agárrate de la mano de kairos y sus palmeros e iros de paseo.
> 
> Pues ambos profesais la misma fe.



¿Tú sabes más? Yo no lo diría al ver que lo escribes en minúscula...


----------



## liantres (11 Oct 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> ¿Tú sabes más? Yo no lo diría al ver que lo escribes en minúscula...



No, simplemente se diferenciar que al hablar de dios hablan de idolos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Falso, no es algo que hicieran en exclusiva los Apostoles dado que por ejemplo Ananias que no era Apostol impuso sus manos a San Pablo para ordenarlo. El que tu digas que ya ceso su función, no es sola escritura, es algo que te inventas sobre la escritura porque en ningun lado dice que la imposicion de manos dejó de tener su función. Y es algo que te inventas para justificar a Lutero.

Ademas la imposición de manos nunca ha terminado en la Iglesia, la que lleva de los apostoles al clero actual. Se veraz porque Dios ve en tu corazón.



cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> La imposición de las manos para ordenar sacerdotes cesó con la muerte del último Apóstol.
> Es igual que el don de lenguas, ya cesó su función.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Calificar lo sabe hacer cualquiera, como te digo el logos JESUCRISTO es Dios, formando una UNIDAD indisoluble junto con el Padre y el Espiritu Santo.



liantres dijo:


> Que poco sabes de dios...
> 
> Anda coge a tus palmeros y agárrate de la mano de kairos y sus palmeros e iros de paseo.
> 
> Pues ambos profesais la misma fe.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Segismunda dijo:


> El problema es el protestantismo disfrazado de progresismo. Ese es el nuevo demonio a combatir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

ya está mas que explicado. Estamos hablando de los pueblos más remotos del planeta, muy cerrados y que desconfian de todos. Es normal que la Iglesia en su labor pastoral adapte los elementos doctrinales a una iconografia previa de esos pueblos. No es muy diferente a lo que paso en la Europa pagana en donde el calendario se adapto a las fiestas Cristianas dotandoles de nuevo significado. Estais juzgando lo fundamental por lo accesorio, esa gente REZO A DIOS Y A LA VIRGEN MARIA COMO YA HE DESMOTRADO AQUI TRAYENDO LAS ORACIONES.


Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News

“Los hijos de la selva te alabamos, Señor, Las hijas de la selva, te alabamos, Señor.

Las aguas de los ríos, las aguas de las cochas te alaban señor.

Los vientos y calores te alaban, Señor.

Los frutos y los montes, la tierra que es fecunda, te alaban, Señor”.


----------



## BGA (11 Oct 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Tienes razón BGA.
> 
> Pero Francisco también se deja llevar por las ideologías, solo hay que ver cómo atacaba a España por *la evangelización *mientras recibe con los brazos abiertos a sodomitas y comunistas.
> 
> Cristo condenaba a los hipócritas...



Bueno, lo primero que habría que hacer es saber si cuando uno hace un juicio de las presuntas intenciones del otro está libre de prejuicios. Respecto a la Evangelización de Hispanoamérica por los españoles, sepa que a mi también me dolió y que he necesitado un tiempo para comprender el mensaje de fondo. Dijo, además de lo que oportunamente fue viral de aquel discurso recortado en Bolivia, que allí donde hubo pecado -léase abusos por parte de los conquistadores e incluso de la Iglesia-, sobreabundó la gracia. Comprenderá que un Papa no puede dorarle la píldora a un país concreto cuando están tan afilados los ánimos del resto de países. "Comprender" en este caso la diplomacia y la humildad en los errores cometidos por todos -Iglesia y consquistadores- es superar uno de los escollos fundamentales que esgrimen los que han declarado la guerra tanto a España por la conquista, como a la Iglesia por la evangelización. ¿Podemos afirmar sin lugar a dudas que aquella gente carece de razones completamente?. Pues no, y vasta que tuviera alguna por la que la Iglesia no haya pedido perdón, sería material de propaganda suficiente para combatir tanto a la Iglesia como a España y no les faltaría alguna buena razón moral.

La inculturización de la que tanto habla Francisco no supone entregarse en cuerpo y alma a culturas y religiones distintas, sino comprender y asimilar en lo posible la idiosincrasia de los pueblos que se pretende evangelizar. También lo llaman empatía pero tengo para mi que es un palabro demasiado progre para ciertas sensibilidades...

Si no somos capaces de ver a Cristo en cualquier ser humano, lleve plumas o morrión, deberíamos repensar con humildad si somos seguidores de Cristo o de una tradición que es más forma que fondo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Los vemos hacer aqui sin cuartel aritmeticas tercermundistas para negar la infalibilidad papal y que la iglesia no puede ser tomada por el hades. Es lamentable el espectaculo de verlos retorcerse ante evidencias como que el clero discolo esta fuera del pacto con la Iglesia o que tienen una diana con un Anatema en la frente y si se salvan es porque se guarecen en la espesura del bosque.


BGA dijo:


> ¿Se imaginan a un juez diciendo que el abogado que defiende a su cliente, al que considera inocente, "hace matemática cuántica"?.
> 
> ¿Se imaginan a los pintores de brocha gorda decir de los pintores de cuadros que hacen matemática cuántica con sus pinceles?.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

y que a usted le parezca que quebrantar la promesa de obediencia del clero no tiene nada que ver con que sigan siendo sacerdotes, ¿eso no es ambiguedad?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Vamos a recordar una vez mas DOGMA VIGENTE EN LA IGLESIA

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Si quebrantas el juramento de obediencia estas fuera. Debe de ser cosa del nuevo derecho canonico sedegarajista que no.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Cuando alguien rompe el juramento realizado ante una jerarquia y no obstante pretende permanecer en el puesto que le han conferido, esta negando que alguna vez esa jerarquia alla sido necesaria para que ocupe el cargo. El mismo se vale, por autoridad de su conciencia.

Lucifer.


----------



## liantres (11 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Calificar lo sabe hacer cualquiera, como te digo el logos JESUCRISTO es Dios, formando una UNIDAD indisoluble junto con el Padre y el Espiritu Santo.



No estoy para calificar, sino para ayudar.

Y te diré que el hombre es muy superior al" "dios" del que tu hablas.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (11 Oct 2019)

Resumen del hilo

Foreros convencidos: ninguno

Foreros alienados: todos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

El hombre se creo a si mismo, tirandose de los pelos cuando estaba en la nada se hizo SER. El hombre no es capaz de crear una triste bacteria en el laboratorio partiendo de sustancias estrictamente inertes, mucho menos capaz de diseñar un acumulo de atomos capaz de producir autoconciencia. No es capaz de crear universos por descontado.



liantres dijo:


> No estoy para calificar, sino para ayudar.
> 
> Y te diré que el hombre es muy superior al" "dios" del que tu hablas.


----------



## Cuncas (11 Oct 2019)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Resumen del hilo
> 
> Foreros convencidos: ninguno
> 
> Foreros alienados: todos



Te lo has currado, figurín... ¿Algún aporte? ¿Algo interesante que decir que no se haya dicho? A pastar... ovejita... a pastar... y no te olvides tu pachamama...


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (11 Oct 2019)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Resumen del hilo
> 
> Foreros convencidos: ninguno
> 
> Foreros alienados: todos











Sapo Concho dijo:


> Te lo has currado, figurín... ¿Algún aporte? ¿Algo interesante que decir que no se haya dicho? A pastar... ovejita... a pastar... y no te olvides tu pachamama...



Deja, deja...en el fondo tiene gracia porque es cierto. 

Pero ¿quién no lo está, ya sea en cuestión de ideología o de Religión? Estamos viviendo tiempos oscuros, y si en tiempos difíciles alguien no tiene claro cuál es su bando, sólo puede acabar muy mal.


.


----------



## Tigershark (11 Oct 2019)

Tremendo , por sus obras los conoceréis .


----------



## Azogue (11 Oct 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Si el apoyo a los pobres no incluye un rechazo frontal a los ricos con independencia del origen de su fortuna, algunos dirán que es una ambigüedad porque no deja claro que los pobres son buenos y los ricos son malos...





BGA dijo:


> Para el cristianismo ser pobre no se refiere solo al hecho de carecer de lo necesario para vivir dignamente, sino también a ser pobre de vanidad y soberbia, que es la única manera de ser ricos de corazón y sabiduría. Por eso cuando Cristo dice que el Reino de los Cielos será para los pobres, no está diciendo que por ser pobre en lo material cualquier persona tiene su acceso asegurado.



Le agradezco la respuesta. Debe coincidir conmigo en que la interpretacion literal (o material) de la riqueza y la pobreza respecto al ministerio de Cristo no es algo que venga de nuevo, ni creo que se haya resuelto nunca con lo que senala usted. Mas bien, simplificando mucho, ese ha sido el argumento de la misma Iglesia cuando se le ha afeado su acumulacion cierta de riqueza a lo largo de la historia. 

Creo que el asunto con Bergoglio tiene mas que ver con esa ambiguedad que muchos aprecian en el jesuita y que usted indica esta en la mente del que lea o escuche. No dudo que sea asi, pues cada uno se forma su propia opinion y como bien dice se parapeta en su trinchera ideologica, pero da la impresion general de que el papa no acaba de encontrar un equilibrio adecuado en sus acciones teniendo en cuenta que ya no es un cura de misa y olla. Y de ahi puede salir esa interpretacion sesgada, siguiendo su argumento, que a veces parece dejar mas satisfechos a los no creyentes que a los creyentes en si. 

Le emplazo de nuevo a la teologia de la liberacion. Esta no propone en si misma, al menos a nivel teorico, un desarrollo que implique una postura politica. Sin embargo muchos de sus seguidores, pastores de la iglesia, acabaron pegando tiros en la selva junto a grupos abiertamente marxistas porque interpretaron, de una forma ciertamente radical, la literalidad de la pobreza en todos esos pasajes del Evangelio que tratan sobre el tema.

Y no hace falta irse tan lejos. Otro ejemplo mas cercano es aquella famosa parroquia madrilena, la unica que hace sonreir a las presentadoras de la Sexta, que tambien parece hacer una interpretacion literal del asunto de riqueza y pobreza. No es una idea que me haya sacado yo de la manga. 

Francisco viene a rondar, con perdon de la expresion, una "version" algo descafeinada de la teologia de la liberacion, que se desarrollo en Argentina como una especie de puente entre Roma y la realidad latinoamericana, pero esta vez rechazando los metodos marxistas de analisis social que eran de uso comun entre los partidarios de Lonardo Boff o como se llame en realidad. Conoce estupendamente esa vertiente porque fue alumno de uno de sus fundadores.

El problema es que, hoy por hoy, de casi cualquier cosa se deriva un acto politico. Francisco lo sabe perfectamente porque no vive en Marte y utiliza eso con aparente frialdad maquiavelica. Cuando el papa trata temas como la pobreza en el mundo hace veladas referencias (o no tanto) a temas como el neocolonialismo que acercan el asunto a agendas politicas que existen actualmente y que todos conocemos. Cuando sugiere la existencia de proselitismo catolico, esta aceptando implicitamente una acusacion historica de los criticos a la labor de la Iglesia. Cuando sugiere que se puede llegar a Jesucristo bailando con plumas en un poblado amazonico esta guinando el ojo al reproche historico a la Iglesia como destructora de culturas. No es el primero en tener gestos semejantes, pero parece que los tiene que tener todos a la vez.

El hecho de que algunas de esas posturas sean abiertamente aplaudidas por sectores tradicionalmente contrarios, si no directamente hostiles, a la misma Iglesia Catolica no es simpatico a corrientes calificadas como conservadoras pero con gran arraigo dentro de una institucion que no negara que es conservadora de por si. Mucho me temo que le van a seguir dando estopa.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Uy que culto cultísimo, cultitisisisisisísimo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Esta es la fuerza de la conciencia y vale tambien para @cristiano trevijanista

HECHOS 19:13 Pero algunos de los judíos, que andaban expulsando demonios, intentaron invocar el anombre del Señor Jesús sobre los que tenían malos espíritus, diciendo: Os ordeno por Jesús, el que Pablo predica.

14 Y había siete hijos de un tal Esceva, judío, principal de los sacerdotes, que hacían esto.

15 Y respondiendo el aespíritu malo, dijo: A Jesús conozco y sé quién es Pablo; pero vosotros, ¿quiénes sois?

16 Y el hombre en quien estaba el espíritu malo, saltando sobre ellos y dominándolos, pudo más que ellos, de tal manera que huyeron de aquella casa desnudos y heridos.

Ahora, los discolos pueden obrar con toda la conciencia que quieran, pero el contrato esta roto y son tan sacerdotes como lo es la petarda esa que se disfraza de Sacerdote.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Esa imagen es una de Nuestra señora del Amazonas, Una representacion de la Virgen.

El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News

La oración final es a la Virgen, tan venerada como Nuestra Señora de la Amazonía, para que la Asamblea especial ofrezca "al Santo Padre frutos proficuos con vistas a una aplicación eficaz de la ecología integral y para nuevos caminos eclesiales que impliquen a todo el Pueblo de Dios peregrino en la Amazonía, fuente de vida exuberante, tierra de bellezas escondidas, kairós de gracia y de bendiciones, lugar de diálogo entre la fe y las culturas, terreno siempre fértil para acoger la semilla del Evangelio de Jesucristo".

Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas

Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News

“Los hijos de la selva te alabamos, Señor, Las hijas de la selva, te alabamos, Señor.
Las aguas de los ríos, las aguas de las cochas te alaban señor.
Los vientos y calores te alaban, Señor.
Los frutos y los montes, la tierra que es fecunda, te alaban, Señor”.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909


----------



## BGA (11 Oct 2019)

Azogue dijo:


> Le agradezco la respuesta. Debe coincidir conmigo en que la interpretacion literal (o material) de la riqueza y la pobreza respecto al ministerio de Cristo no es algo que venga de nuevo, ni creo que se haya resuelto nunca con lo que senala usted. Mas bien, simplificando mucho, ese ha sido el argumento de la misma Iglesia cuando se le ha afeado su acumulacion cierta de riqueza a lo largo de la historia.
> 
> Creo que el asunto con Bergoglio tiene mas que ver con esa ambiguedad que muchos aprecian en el jesuita y que usted indica esta en la mente del que lea o escuche. No dudo que sea asi, pues cada uno se forma su propia opinion y como bien dice se parapeta en su trinchera ideologica, pero da la impresion general de que el papa no acaba de encontrar un equilibrio adecuado en sus acciones teniendo en cuenta que ya no es un cura de misa y olla. Y de ahi puede salir esa interpretacion sesgada, siguiendo su argumento, que a veces parece dejar mas satisfechos a los no creyentes que a los creyentes en si.
> 
> ...



Respecto a la Teología de la Liberación, el mismo Papa Francisco se sorprende que le acusen de seguirla cuando lo que hace es imitar al propio Juan Pablo II que como sabe amonestó públicamente a Ernesto Cardenal, un cura de la guerrilla nicaragüense. La T. de la Liberacion tiene su respuesta oficial en en Doctrina Social de la Iglesia. Para los que no conocen nada de ella, un enlace a la Wiki:

*Dignidad de la persona humana*



> La justicia social solo puede obtenerse respetando la dignidad trascendente del hombre. Pero este no es el único ni el principal motivo. Lo que está en juego es la dignidad de la persona humana, cuya defensa y promoción nos han sido confiadas por el Creador, y de las que son rigurosas y responsablemente deudores los hombres y mujeres en cada coyuntura de la historia.
> Sollicitudo Rei Socialis, n. 47



*Primacía del bien común*



> El bien común está siempre orientado hacia el progreso de las personas: ‘el orden social y su progreso deben subordinarse al bien de las personas y no al contrario’ [...]. Este orden tiene por base la verdad, se edifica en la justicia, es vivificado por el amor.
> CIC, n. 1906-9 y 1912



*Destino universal de los bienes y propiedad privada*



> Dios ha destinado la tierra y sus bienes en beneficio de todos. Esto significa que cada persona debería tener acceso al nivel de bienestar necesario para su pleno desarrollo. Este principio tiene que ser puesto en práctica según los diferentes contextos sociales y culturales y no significa que todo está a disposición de todos. El derecho de uso de los bienes de la tierra es necesario que se ejercite de una forma equitativa y ordenada, según un específico orden jurídico. Este principio tampoco excluye el derecho a la propiedad privada.
> Compendio de DSI, 171-84



*Principio de solidaridad*



> Es asi que en este mundo dividido y perturbado por toda clase de conflictos, aumenta la convicción de una radical interdependencia, y por consiguiente, de una solidaridad necesaria, que la asuma y traduzca en el plano moral. Hoy quizás más que antes, los hombres se dan cuenta de tener un destino común que construir juntos, si se quiere evitar la catástrofe para todos. [...] El bien, al cual estamos llamados , y la felicidad a la que aspiramos no se obtienen sin el esfuerzo y el empeño de todos, sin excepción; con la consiguiente renuncia al propio egoísmo.
> _Sollicitudo rei socialis_, núm. 26



*Principio de subsidiaridad*



> La Iglesia, iluminada por la fe, que le da a conocer toda la verdad acerca del bien precioso del matrimonio y de la familia y acerca de sus significados más profundos, siente una vez más el deber de anunciar el Evangelio, esto es, la «buena nueva», a todos indistintamente, en particular a aquellos que son llamados al matrimonio y se preparan para él, a todos los esposos y padres del mundo...
> Familiaris Consortio n.º 3



*Participación social*



> Tanto los pueblos como las personas individualmente deben disfrutar de igualdad fundamental… igualdad que es el fundamento del derecho de todos a la participación en el proceso de desarrollo pleno.
> Sollicitudo rei socialis.



*Cultura de la vida y de la calidad de vida*



> El hombre está llamado a una plenitud de vida que va más allá de las dimensiones de su existencia terrena, ya que consiste en la participación de la vida misma de Dios. Lo sublime de esta vocación sobrenatural manifiesta la grandeza y el valor de la vida humana incluso en su fase temporal. En efecto, la vida en el tiempo es condición básica, momento inicial y parte integrante de todo el proceso unitario de la vida humana. Un proceso que, inesperada e inmerecidamente, es iluminado por la promesa y renovado por el don de la vida divina, que alcanzará su plena realización en la eternidad (cf. 1 Jn 3, 1-2).
> Evangelium Vitae, nº 2



*La existencia de la ley moral*



> Si no existe una verdad última, la cual guía y orienta la acción política, entonces las ideas y las convicciones humanas pueden ser instrumentalizadas fácilmente para fines de poder. Una democracia sin valores se convierte con facilidad en un totalitarismo visible o encubierto, como demuestra la historia.
> Juan Pablo II, “Centesimus Annus”, n. 46.



Cualquiera de esos puntos es fácil encontrarlo en los mensajes de Francisco y cualquiera de ellos por separado y para quien no esté al tanto de estas cosas, le puede parecer demasiado progre o "socialista" apenas reciba un pequeño empujón en ese sentido.

Respecto al proselitismo el Papa Francisco puede estar haciendo algo muy distinto de lo que usted supone. Sabe que Iberoamérica -me niego a llamarla Latinoamérica- lleva unas cuantas décadas asediada por evangélicos y otras sectas cristianas.. Si lo sabe, sabrá también diferenciar en ellos si su actitud (hay un montón de vídeos disponibles en la red) responde a una verdadera acción evangelizadora o por el contrario a una poderosa acción proselitista. Estos evangélicos, mormones o testigos de Jehová no predican a gentes inculturizadas sobre el cristianismo sino a católicos de tradición. Tenemos entonces que esa agresiva campaña "cristianizante" por parte de tales sectas incurre en los dos aspectos que menciona usted respecto al Papa: proselitismo colonialista. Cuando Francisco menciona estos términos cabe pensar que sabe de ese interés neo-colonial a través de la religión cuyo mensaje de fondo incluye el desprecio por el catolicismo que una vez asentado conduce irremediablemente a un mayor desprecio por la cultura hispana heredada.

Podemos preguntarnos entonces si al utilizar esta terminología se está refiriendo a los españoles católicos en contexto histórico o a otros países y sectas en el contexto actual.

A mi me cuesta creer que se esté refiriendo a nosotros máxime como jesuita argentino que debe conocer de muy primera mano la labor de su orden en las Reducciones y cómo bajo la corona hispánica pudieron prosperar hasta que un pacto nuevo hizo portugueses esos territorios antes españoles. O sea, que tengo más elementos de juicio para valorarlo de esta manera que la aparente que le sirve a tantos para decir que es un marxista y que valora al Imperio Español y la evangelización llevada a cabo en hispanoamérica como claros ejemplos de colonización y proselitismo...

¿Se trata de un mensaje también para católicos?. Seguro que sí. Lo he dicho en otras ocasiones: este Papa viene a azuzar conciencias católicas al tiempo que a tender puentes con el resto de culturas y religiones. Me parece un propósito más necesario que nunca ante una Iglesia acomodada en la costumbre y tantos tambores de guerra como suenan constantemente. También añadir que esa agresividad evangélica está moviendo dentro de esas parroquias hispanoamericanas una actitud igual de combativa pero en sentido contrario, aunque eso sí, muchos más piadosa después de todo. Obras son amores y no buenas razones, o para el caso, buenos proselitismos.

Conservadores haylos pero me temo que no son todos los que están ni están todos los que son...

En fin, que la cosa está que arde y uno debe posicionarse. En mi caso elijo la lealtad pues en nada afecta a mi vida religiosa y al contrario, he encontrado significados que la enriquecen sustancialmente. El ruido mediático que sufrimos consiste en relatos en apariencia aplastantes que no mueven a esa lealtad y promueven por el contrario un sentido crítico entre los católicos hasta ahora desconocido. Vamos, la ideología llevada a la interpretación del Papa, de éste o de cualquier otro. El clásico sentido de fidelidad católico está siendo minado y ello ya me hace pensar que no se trata de mejorar nada sino de perjudicar al único poder que tiene la capacidad de estar por encima de todos y de todo.

Decía no se quién que no justifiques las cosas por la maldad de la gente mientras puedas hacerlo por su ignorancia. En este caso concreto, se dan como nunca ambas justificaciones.


----------



## Cuncas (11 Oct 2019)

Por ti lo quito... pero que no se venga el morito con sus multis a tocar las narices al hilo


----------



## Azogue (11 Oct 2019)

De nuevo agradezco su respuesta, pues me esta aclarando algunos puntos que me interesan.



BGA dijo:


> Respecto a la Teología de la Liberación, el mismo Papa Francisco se sorprende que le acusen de seguirla cuando lo que hace es imitar al propio Juan Pablo II



Supongo que es normal que a Francisco le extrane, porque no la sigue. Incluso ha escrito en terminos no demasiado laudatorios sobre ella. Pero de nuevo no se si le deberia extranar tanto, porque esa via popular a la que si se adscribe recoge algunas de aquellas ideas y supongo que es normal que desde una institucion como el Papado se provoque cierta confusion con postulados que son de origen moderno, o modernista, segun para quien.

Ademas, Juan Pablo II no solo amonesto al cura guerrillero, sino que aprobo dos informes de la Congregacion para la Doctrina de la Fe bastante contundentes y barrio ciertamente a algunos de los principales teoricos. Si bien Ratzinger recibio a uno de los teologos mas moderados del asunto, tambien en su papado la Congregacion atizo a la teologia. 

Es Francisco el que de nuevo recibio al moderado y levanto la suspension a otro cura guerrillero. Y ha sido durante su papado cuando el actual Prefecto de la Congregacion ha alabado al teologo moderado. Supongo que porque son amigos. Los ponentes de la Teologia de la Liberacion, en general, nunca han hecho mucho caso a lo que el Vaticano les ha dicho, pero la apariencia actual es que salen reforzados y que hay una "reconciliacion" y cosas asi.

En un ambiente tan complejo como el de la politica vaticana supongo que coincidira conmigo que no es muy sorprendente que se levanten suspicacias y tambien algunas cejas asombradas.



BGA dijo:


> Cualquiera de esos puntos es fácil encontrarlo en los mensajes de Francisco



Y en la propia Teologia, a su manera. El propio Juan Pablo II fue listo y vio los puntos buenos del movimiento, y actualizo esa Doctrina Social de la Iglesia que comenta, de un modo profundo. Incluso creo recordar que alabo timidamente la necesidad de una reflexion de ese tipo en una entrevista. Claro que Juan Pablo II era poco sospechoso de simpatizar con el comunismo o el marxismo en general, y Francisco parece que es, o le han hecho ser, bastante sospechoso.



BGA dijo:


> Estos evangélicos, mormones o testigos de Jehová no predican a gentes inculturizadas sobre el cristianismo sino a católicos de tradición. Tenemos entonces que esa agresiva campaña "cristianizante" por parte de tales sectas incurre en los dos aspectos que menciona usted respecto al Papa: proselitismo colonialista.



No dudo de lo que dice, pero repasandome el material aportado al hilo a mi me parece mas cercano a esto:

Teologia India [wikipedia]




BGA dijo:


> Conservadores haylos pero me temo que no son todos los que están ni están todos los que son...



Y los que iran dejando de estar. Creo que hay que tener en cuenta que toda la aparente despresurizacion de los movimientos mas progresistas (llamemoslos asi) de la Iglesia esta acompanado de un efecto contrario que lleva a estrechar el control de las corrientes mas conservadoras. Tambien hay extraneza por el desarrollo de algunos sinodos, mucho menos pintorescos que este de la pachamama, y hay que reconocer que hay cierto revuelo extra comparado con otros tiempos.



BGA dijo:


> En fin, que la cosa está que arde y uno debe posicionarse.



Como digo, por lo que veo la cosa esta candente, si, y teniendo en cuenta que la Iglesia Catolica es, guste o no, uno de los cimientos culturales de Europa creo que es para rascarse la cabeza, cuanto menos.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2019)

hemos demostrado en este hilo que eso es mentira.

solo hay que ir a las declaraciones originales y comprobarlo.



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Tienes razón BGA.
> 
> Pero Francisco también se deja llevar por las ideologías, solo hay que ver cómo atacaba a España por *la evangelización *mientras recibe con los brazos abiertos a sodomitas y comunistas.
> 
> Cristo condenaba a los hipócritas...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Los infanticidios no se detendran porque una patrulla policial pase por el quinto pino de cuando en cuando, sino porque esas tribus han sido cristianizadas. No es de extrañar que a su liberalismo democratico se le sume su fe en el estado para solucionar problemas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Quizas si la pedagogia que emplearon entonces fuera exitosa no habria que ver ahora tribus infanticidas y postular una segunda pastoral.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

HECHOS 10
10 Y tuvo gran hambre, y quiso comer; pero mientras le preparaban algo, le sobrevino un éxtasis;

11 y vio el cielo abierto, y que descendía algo semejante a un gran lienzo, que atado de las cuatro puntas era bajado a la tierra;

12 en el cual había de todos los cuadrúpedos terrestres y reptiles y aves del cielo.

13 Y le vino una voz: Levántate, Pedro, mata y come.

14 Entonces Pedro dijo: Señor, no; porque ninguna cosa común o inmunda he comido jamás.

15 Volvió la voz a él la segunda vez: Lo que Dios limpió, no lo llames tú común.


----------



## BGA (11 Oct 2019)

Azogue dijo:


> De nuevo agradezco su respuesta, pues me esta aclarando algunos puntos que me interesan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo puedo decir que tengo esperanza y que el Sínodo de la Amazonia aclarará muchos temas que se han ido gestando con el tiempo. La propuesta, irreverente para tantos que se la cogen con papel de fumar en lo les conviene, es muy valiente y dejará zanjados asuntos promovidos por la diferente perspectiva y sensibilidad que como digo no son cosa de ahora sino de una situación problemática que cada cual plantea según su criterio, sea el de estar a pie de obra o a pie de Doctrina. No deja de ser una especie de concilio en el que se pondrán las cartas sobre la mesa y no tengo porqué alarmarme porque algunos vean en ello una apertura irreversible a temas que por otra parte este Papa ha tratado con suficiente claridad. 

Entre dejar pasar el tiempo por miedo a que la solución sea peor que el problema y afrontar los problemas en la confianza de que no está solo, , media un cobarde complaciente o alguien que desea zanjarlos. Ese miedo lo entiendo. Lo que no entiendo es que de ese miedo y de esas dudas se haya generado ya un estilo periodístico que nos pone a todos los católicos en la tesitura de creernos capacitados para enmendar la plana a este Papa o a los que luego vendrán. Sospecho que algo hay de eso; de "popularizar" los juicios contra el Papa como si se tratara un un gobernante o de su oposición. Los planes perversos son polifacéticos y mientra dudas sobre algo en concreto, acabas aprendiendo a dudar y a convertirte tu mismo en árbitro de la situación.

Ese sedegarajismo del que habla Ariki venido de "entes" que se hacen pasar por muy fieles "con su conciencia", me temo sea uno de los objetivos principales de esta campaña.

Si puede escuchar Radio María, no dude en hacerlo. La Iglesia está más presente que nunca a pesar del ruido...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Juzgais lo fundamental por lo accesorio; la cristianizacion de esas tribus por la estrica ortodoxia en el atuendo del sacerdote. Menos os pesan los infanticidios y las almas condenadas que las fachadas. Remais en la dirección del hades.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

“Los hijos de la selva te alabamos, Señor, Las hijas de la selva, te alabamos, Señor.
Las aguas de los ríos, las aguas de las cochas te alaban señor.
Los vientos y calores te alaban, Señor.
Los frutos y los montes, la tierra que es fecunda, te alaban, Señor”.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Vamos a ponerle sonido:


----------



## Pablo-Martin-Lazare (11 Oct 2019)

*NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO - En breves palabras 

Cuando uno hace referencia al concepto NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO se refiere básicamente a un LIDER MUNDIAL UNICO (el Anticristo) que gobernará 10 Superestados (10 Comunidades como la Union Europea, LAS CUALES YA ESTAN CONFORMADAS, a punto de lograr monedas únicas y otros vinculos económicos, financieros y militares exclusivos para su area de influencia), lo hara desde la ONU y sus colaboradores son los mismos que desde hace 250 años estuvieron allanándole el camino, EL SIONISMO-ILLUMINATI, que es el PODER FINANCIERO encarnado por los ROTHSCHILD y otras familias JUDIAS ASQUENAZI aliadas a ellos. El objetivo es que este personaje, el Anticristo, se siente en el TERCER TEMPLO a construirse en breve en Jerusalen para HACERSE ADORAR, tal y cual se narra en el libro APOCALIPSIS Capitulo 13 
La masonería cumplirá como hasta ahora un rol esencial (los Illuminati son masones) con todas sus ramificaciones y aprovechando que son SOCIEDADES SECRETAS infiltradas en todos los estamentos de la sociedad harán sigilosamente su tarea de control del Pueblo al estilo del libro "1984" de George Orwell (SISTEMA DICTATORIAL-POLICIACO OMNIPRESENTE, por eso lo del "ojo que todo lo ve" masón incluido en el billete de un dolar) El chip que a continuación mencionare cuenta con un GPS con el que satelitalmente pueden tener control absoluto del movimiento exacto de cada persona 
Habra una MONEDA UNICA MUNDIAL (tal vez una moneda electrónica como el BITCOIN) sin lugar a dudas incluida en un dispositivo CHIP RFID IMPLANTABLE EN LA MANO DERECHA (MARCA DE LA BESTIA, sin la que no se podrá comprar ni vender, mencionado en el mismo capítulo 13 del Libro de Apocalipsis) 
Mucho se puede decir del SIONISMO-ILLUMINATI que trabaja a traves del CLUB BILDERBERG, se apoya en el CFR (Council on Foreign Relations (en español Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores; abreviado en ingles como CFR) y la Comisión Trilateral, el Club de Roma y tentáculos de la misma naturaleza e importancia (como ya se dijo, la masoneria al estilo SKULL AND BONES), pero haria este resumen demasiado extenso (pueden solicitarme un folleto mas extenso que escribi sobre este tema) 
EL NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO incluira la "pata religiosa" con la RELIGION MUNDIAL UNICA en cabeza del PAPA, el FALSO PROFETA que a traves del ECUMENISMO (llevar al protestantismo APOSTATA a sus pies) y con ayuda del Movimiento espiritual NUEVA ERA (basado en Teosofía de corte ocultista) todas las religiones tanto las monoteistas como las orientales serán manejadas por el PAPA, EL FALSO PROFETA que hara que TODOS ADOREN A LA BESTIA-ANTICRISTO

*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

¿y como pudo ser el orbe completamente evangelizado con tribus infanticidas por ahy aun ejerciendo la depravacion? os pesa mas el adorno que lo fundamental, estais cautivados por idolos de los hombres y vais a sacrificar en su altar las vidas de los niños que habran de morir y las almas que habran de arder en el Hades


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Antes estais dispuestos a que los homosexuales vallan de cabeza al hades a causa de la oscuridad en la que habitan, que permitir que un sacerdote ensucie el habito para llevarles el evangelio. ¿Donde esta vuestra caridad? No vino Cristo como Rey de los Ejercitos Celestiales a la Tierra sino como cordero.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Aquello lo hizo la iglesia, y esta nueva evangelización tambien la hace para los que quedaron fuera. No eres tu mas que El Santo Espiritu para saber como se ha de proceder.

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

HECHOS 15

Entonces algunos que venían de Judea enseñaban a los hermanos: Si no os circuncidáis conforme al rito de Moisés, no podéis ser salvos.

2 Como Pablo y Bernabé tuviesen una discusión y contienda no pequeña con ellos, se dispuso que subiesen Pablo y Bernabé a Jerusalén, y algunos otros de ellos, a los apóstoles y a los ancianos, para tratar esta cuestión.

3 Ellos, pues, habiendo sido encaminados por la iglesia, pasaron por Fenicia y Samaria, contando la conversión de los gentiles; y causaban gran gozo a todos los hermanos.

4 Y llegados a Jerusalén, fueron recibidos por la iglesia y los apóstoles y los ancianos, y refirieron todas las cosas que Dios había hecho con ellos.

5 Pero algunos de la secta de los fariseos, que habían creído, se levantaron diciendo: Es necesario circuncidarlos, y mandarles que guarden la ley de Moisés.

6 Y se reunieron los apóstoles y los ancianos para conocer de este asunto.

7 Y después de mucha discusión, Pedro se levantó y les dijo: Varones hermanos, vosotros sabéis cómo ya hace algún tiempo que Dios escogió que los gentiles oyesen por mi boca la palabra del evangelio y creyesen.

8 Y Dios, que conoce los corazones, les dio testimonio, dándoles el Espíritu Santo lo mismo que a nosotros;

9 y ninguna diferencia hizo entre nosotros y ellos, purificando por la fe sus corazones.

10 Ahora, pues, ¿por qué tentáis a Dios, poniendo sobre la cerviz de los discípulos un yugo que ni nuestros padres ni nosotros hemos podido llevar?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*


----------



## n_flamel (11 Oct 2019)

¿¿de verdad alguien piensa que con esta Curia hace falta sedevacantismo para crear "desafección"??

La desafección comenzó tras el VII, y esa es la prueba del nueve. Los enemigos de la fe, principalmente LIBERALES no comunistas han hecho los deberes en este tiempo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Liberal es suponer que podeis apretar la chachara para derrocar a quien su Autoridad le viene del Cielo.



n_flamel dijo:


> ¿¿de verdad alguien piensa que con esta Curia hace falta sedevacantismo para crear "desafección"??
> 
> La desafección comenzó tras el VII, y esa es la prueba del nueve. Los enemigos de la fe, principalmente LIBERALES no comunistas han hecho los deberes en este tiempo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

MATEO 16:18-19


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

No puedes puedes mover una triste coma de Mateo 16:18-19


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*


----------



## n_flamel (11 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Liberal es suponer que podeis apretar la chachara para derrocar a quien su Autoridad le viene del Cielo.



Tú sigue luchando contra ese espantajo imaginario que es el comunismo que así nos va. Dicho lo cual me voy de este tema porque no vengo aquí a discutir.


----------



## Cuncas (11 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Antes estais dispuestos a que los homosexuales vallan de cabeza al hades a causa de la oscuridad en la que habitan, que permitir que un sacerdote ensucie el habito para llevarles el evangelio. ¿Donde esta vuestra caridad? No vino Cristo como Rey de los Ejercitos Celestiales a la Tierra sino como cordero.



No manipules... no tergiverses... No intentes limpiarte la cara... Vosostros intentastéis normalizar esto, la prueba está en este hilo...







Quitándole hierro, diciendo que ya había imágenes orgiásticas en las iglesias usando como argumento imágenes semiocultas en capiteles, representaciones del infierno intentando sacarlas de contexto, imágenes de amor cortés en puntuales ornamentos de iglesias... *cuando esto es un fresco que ocupa un muro entero de 6mx4m en una catedral* *que ha escandalizado a medio mundo*. Yo no di de lado a los homosexuales. Sólo recalqué la VERDAD de que no pueden aspirar a la salvación y a ser buenos católicos si no abandonan la sodomía, se arrepienten y encauzan sus vidas... Porque Jesús perdonó a María Magdalena y Magdalena no siguió prostituyéndose, sino que encauzó su vida y se arrepintió de sus pecados sin volver a caer en ellos.

Es muy sucio y a la vez ridículamente infantil intentar tergiversar lo que cualquiera puede leer en las primeras páginas de este hilo, y más cuando los que estáis defendiendo la degeneración haciendoós los ciegos sois vosotros (no me creo que ningún catolico pueda estar tan ciego, la verdad...), o ya has olvidado que también vosotros habéis quitado hierro a que bergoglio en persona condecorase a una líder proabortista... Por mucho que enlaces los vídeos de bergoglio diciendo que está contra el aborto, de nada vale lo que diga si luego *CONDECORA EN PERSONA A UNA ASESINA PROABORTISTA. Por sus actos los conoceréis...*

Las chorradas y mentiras que dices para defender los indefendible sólo te las crees tú. No creo que ni bga y bernalda sean tan necios como para creérselas, aunque quién sabe...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)




----------



## Cuncas (11 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> *La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
> No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*



*ESA DISTINCIÓN HONORÍFICA LA DIO BERGOGLIO EN PERSONA, NO LE LLEGÓ POR CORREO A LA TIPA NI SE LA DIO UN SECRETARIO, FUE EL MISMO PAPA EN PERSONA QUIEN SE LA DIO ... PODÍA PERFECTAMENTE NEGARSE A HACERLO... SOBRETODO TRATÁNDOSE DE UNA ASESINA PROABORTISTA...

Por sus actos los reconoceréis... Está claro que lo que dice bergoglio no son más que herejías disfradas de ambigüedades. Allá tú si te las crees y te condenas con él... Millones de católicos ya han abierto los ojos...



*


----------



## Gerión (11 Oct 2019)

Las estructuras hipercapitalizadas, es decir con un grado de obediencia férreo a una cabeza tienen sus ventajas pero también un punto de debilidad importante que es la misma cabeza. Hay ejemplos múltiples como la destrucción del Imperio persa con la caída de Darío, la de los imperios americanos con la captura de sus respectivos tlatoani e inca, la caída de la Francia absolutista con la decapitación de los monarcas o lo que ocurrió con la misma España pseudoafrancesada con los reyes capturados en Bayona, y recientemente con la caída de la URSS en cuanto pusieron a un atontado como Gorbachov.

Parece claro que la estrategia de destrucción de una determinada estructura puede seguir las dos fases:
1.-Hipercapitación o concentración de poder en una cabeza
2.-Decapitación

Que vendrían a ser los equivalentes de sujetar el ramillete de tallos y luego segarlo de un tajo. Y parece un manual de conquista de las civilizaciones mediterráneas o latinas, por cierto.

En el caso del Imperio español lo que no se consiguió con la fuerza bruta atacando Buenos Aires o Cartagena, se consiguió con un ataque de decapitación capturando a los reyes. La Iglesia puede seguir el mismo camino con 2 siglos de retardo.

Es cierto que los imperios son instituciones temporales pero las religiones también, unos se mueven en el ciclo centenario (250-500 años, períodos de incubación y remisión de hasta 1000 años) y las otros, un ciclo milenario (añadiríamos un cero, 2500-5000 años, incubación y remisión de hasta 10 mil años). No es descabellado, y ya lo vamos viviendo, un escenario en el que la Iglesia católica quede como algo residual en un mar tiránico de tipo masónico tal y como han quedado las Iglesias de Oriente Medio bajo el Islam, con un asíntota en el cero -muchas comunidades están desapareciendo hoy día tras siglos de debilidad.

Pase lo que pase, la misma Iglesia no se destruirá, las tiranías masónicas seguramente pasen a mejor vida en cuanto mueran todos sus garantes democráticos -las cohortes hedonistas sin hijos-, a menos que se inventen que voten automáticamente y por el PSOE los geranios y las hormigas, y en cuanto se despliegue el mundo multipolar, aunque lo lógico es que en el futuro otras síntesis se acaben creando con inspiración humana (seguiremos siendo humanos un buen rato más, aunque se trabaje en el transhumanismo por múltiples vías) y por tanto se acabarán asemejando a la Iglesia tradicional, que a su vez refleja organismos previos de organización humana.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

Un pin de visita dado a titulo personal por el papa no deja de ser un pin de visita:

*La distinción honorífica de la Orden Pontificia de San Gregorio Magno recibida por la Señora Lilianne Ploumen, Ministra de Desarrollo, en junio de 2017, durante la visita de los Reyes de Holanda al Santo Padre, responde a la costumbre diplomática del intercambio de honores entre delegaciones con ocasión de las visitas oficiales de los Jefes de Estado o de Gobierno al Vaticano.
No se trata en ningún caso de una aprobación de las políticas en favor del aborto y del control de la natalidad que promueve la señora Ploumen.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2019)

No, el Imperio Español cayo con el Trienio Liberal. Justamente por la usurpación burgesa de las atribuciones de la Aristocracia.

Y el colegio cardenalicio puede elegir un nuevo papa si el papa es asesinado ect. No existe nada mas seguro sobre la tierra que el Papado. Ademas la doctrina está ahy y cada uno sabe que hacer.



Gerión dijo:


> Las estructuras hipercapitalizadas, es decir con un grado de obediencia férreo a una cabeza tienen sus ventajas pero también un punto de debilidad importante que es la misma cabeza. Hay ejemplos múltiples como la destrucción del Imperio persa con la caída de Darío, la de los imperios americanos con la captura de sus respectivos tlatoani e inca, la caída de la Francia absolutista con la decapitación de los monarcas o lo que ocurrió con la misma España pseudoafrancesada con los reyes capturados en Bayona, y recientemente con la caída de la URSS en cuanto pusieron a un atontado como Gorbachov.
> 
> Parece claro que la estrategia de destrucción de una determinada estructura puede seguir las dos fases:
> 1.-Hipercapitación o concentración de poder en una cabeza
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

De hecho estados unidos ha perdido todas y cada una de las guerras desde la IIGM por la democracia (derrotas relativas), no porque no pudiera machacar en corea, vitnam...


----------



## Hannibaal (12 Oct 2019)

Mateo 16:18-19


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Oct 2019)

viva Nuestra Señora del Pilar!
Viva España!
Viva la Hispanidad!


----------



## Azogue (12 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Por ti lo quito... pero que no se venga el morito con sus multis a tocar las narices al hilo



A tenor del video que ha dejado en mi perfil y que parece habia publicado aqui antes debe tener a su confesor comiendo Xanax a punados.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Oct 2019)

Azogue dijo:


> A tenor del video que ha dejado en mi perfil y que parece habia publicado aqui antes debe tener a su confesor comiendo Xanax a punados.



Sapo Concho es una persona que necesita ayuda, es mejor no hacerle escarnio... lo que es verdaderamente significativo es la tolerancia del (supuesto) rigorista, que no llega más allá de decirle que eso "aquí no", como si hubiera espacios donde eso fuese menos grave, una especie de fariseísmo, hipocresía y puritanismo de lo más baja.


----------



## Azogue (12 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Sapo Concho es una persona que necesita ayuda, es mejor no hacerle escarnio... lo que es verdaderamente significativo es la tolerancia del (supuesto) rigorista, que no llega más allá de decirle que eso "aquí no", como si hubiera espacios donde eso fuese menos grave, una especie de fariseísmo, hipocresía y puritanismo de lo más baja.



El (supuesto) rigorista no parece ir rebuscando zoofilia para ilustrar sus perdidas de papeles. Quien es el, o yo, para juzgar las parafilias de un usuario de este foro? Acaso es el el guardian de su hermano?

Porque si lo fuera, tiene trabajo.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> hoy en día con tantas cámaras todo se acaba sabiendo.



Lo mio se acabara sabiendo. Lo suyo ya se sabe, amigo sapo loco. Lo ha ilustrado usted de una forma magnifica 

Escriba sus tontunas en mi perfil, hombre, que este hilo es lo bastante interesante como para tener que desviarlo metiendole un sopapo por cada mensaje que me dedica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

¿y?¿donde dice que la Iglesia ha sido tomada por el Hades y el papa es el anticristo?¿donde dice el Papa que hay que ordenar ssacerdotes casados?
Ese era un documento destinado a ser destruido en palabras del propio Papa y es conforma a correcto funcionamento de la Iglesia que los cardenales se pronuncien sobre un asunto a debatir, ello no implica rebeldia. Lo que no puede ser es que se pronuncien contra el Papa que es cosa muy diferente porque eso es ANATEMA.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Mateo 16:18-19


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

El que juzgará es Jesucristo.

HECHOS 17

30 Pero Dios, habiendo pasado por alto los tiempos de esta ignorancia, ahora manda a todos los hombres en todo lugar, que se arrepientan;

31 por cuanto ha establecido un día en el cual juzgará al mundo con justicia, por aquel varón a quien designó, dando fe a todos con haberle levantado de los muertos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Resulta curioso de ver que algunos "catolicos" le den pizca de autoridad a lo que 2 chalados contados de las multiples iglesias autocefalas ortodoxas excomulgen o no. Tendran autoridad para cambiar ruedas porque los rebeldes para excomulgar no la tienen.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Tus soplidos de lobo no pueden mover triste consonante muda de Mateo 16:18-19 y la infalibilidad papal por Espiritu Santo revelado por mucho que soples hasta quedarte rojo. Aver si con esto se entiende mas claro:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Como te lo he puesto ahy, el que Juzga sera Jesucristo. Asi que es cierto cuando dice que quien es para juzgar los pecados del mundo. La tibiera de los catolicos ya lo ha denunciado asi que otra vez quedas en evidencia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Mil veces explicado, en esa celebración se oró por la Virgen maria y por el Señor, y ese icono es el de Nuestra Señora de la Amazonia, un representacion de la Virgen encintada de Cristo.

El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News

La oración final es a la Virgen, tan venerada como Nuestra Señora de la Amazonía, para que la Asamblea especial ofrezca "al Santo Padre frutos proficuos con vistas a una aplicación eficaz de la ecología integral y para nuevos caminos eclesiales que impliquen a todo el Pueblo de Dios peregrino en la Amazonía, fuente de vida exuberante, tierra de bellezas escondidas, kairós de gracia y de bendiciones, lugar de diálogo entre la fe y las culturas, terreno siempre fértil para acoger la semilla del Evangelio de Jesucristo".

Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas

Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News













“Los hijos de la selva te alabamos, Señor, Las hijas de la selva, te alabamos, Señor.
Las aguas de los ríos, las aguas de las cochas te alaban señor.
Los vientos y calores te alaban, Señor.
Los frutos y los montes, la tierra que es fecunda, te alaban, Señor”.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Mas soplidos de lobo para refutar lo imposible, la iglesia no puede ser tomada por el Hades, aqui advertencia de San Pio X para reconoceros por vuestras obras:

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Catolicos que sostienen que el hades ha tomado la iglesia, herejes de manual.


----------



## liantres (12 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mil veces explicado, en esa celebración se oró por la *Virgen maria y por el Señor,* y ese icono es el de Nuestra Señora de la Amazonia, un representacion de la Virgen encintada de Cristo.



Cuando hablan de dios, hablan de idolos, los que se revelan contra el Altisimo.

Cuando exaltan a sus vírgenes adoran al mismo idolo de donde provienen, de la costilla, del cuerpo, del hierro revestido de plata.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

No. Son MEDIOS para alcanzar la comunión con el SER trascendente que representan y llegar al sagrado corazón. Entiendes y ves lo que te apetece entender para desacreditar. Sigues sin argumentar de que manera el hombres que no existe de su propia mano es superior a Dios



liantres dijo:


> Cuando hablan de dios, hablan de idolos, los que se revelan contra el Altisimo.
> 
> Cuando exaltan a sus vírgenes adoran al mismo idolo de donde provienen, de la costilla, del cuerpo, del hierro revestido de plata.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Oct 2019)

[/QUOTE]

como decía, Sapo Concho necesita ayuda, yo le atacaba antes hasta que me dí cuenta de ello, mejor no hacer escarnio con él


Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ya te dije varias veces bernalda... que a la mierda hay que tratarla como mierda, es un error no hacerlo. Es como el moromierda este de azogue multi de segismundo. Al moro ni agua, que se pudra en el desierto y que le folle un perro (que además les gusta), y al que defiende la degeneración homosexual en las iglesias, le saca brillo a que este antipapa condecore el aborto y la eutanasia mientras denigra a Jesucristo todo o posible y permite la realización de cultos paganos dentro de la Basílica de San Pedro, lo mismo. Los falsos, ciegos, tarados, hipócritas y cobardes sois vosotros. En este hilo queda más que demostrado. No hacéis más que iros por la tangente porque no tenéis más argumento que la repetición de idioteces (marikiki, tú ni eso, tú te dedicas a palmear como la mona palmera que eres). Cualquiera que haya leído este hilo se da cuenta.



ánimo hombre, las personas somos personas, para nada somos mierda, ni siquiera el que está en el pozo más inmundo, lo que sí sucede es que nos emporcamos pero no es algo intrínseco a nadie o mejor dicho, hay salvación disponible para todos.

un abrazo.


----------



## Hannibaal (12 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ¿y?¿donde dice que la Iglesia ha sido tomada por el Hades y el papa es el anticristo?¿donde dice el Papa que hay que ordenar ssacerdotes casados?
> Ese era un documento destinado a ser destruido en palabras del propio Papa y es conforma a correcto funcionamento de la Iglesia que los cardenales se pronuncien sobre un asunto a debatir, ello no implica rebeldia. Lo que no puede ser es que se pronuncien contra el Papa que es cosa muy diferente porque eso es ANATEMA.



Minuto 9:45 ..._si el Papa está de acuerdo en aprobar la abolición del celibato.... el Papa violaría gravemente su deber de sucesor de Pedro... así el Papa causaría un eclipse espiritual -seguro pasajero- ...pero Cristo expulsará lejos este breve eclipse enviando de nuevo a la Iglesia Papas valientes y fieles, porque las puertas del infierno no lleguen al grado de derrotar a la Roca de Pedro. _

Esto en absoluto contradice los versículos que llevas repitiendo durante mas de cien páginas. Y es que lo de "no prevalecerán" significa "no permanecerán" o "no se mantendrán", es decir jamás podrá imponerse de manera definitiva. Esto es, que perfectamente pueden haber Papas traidores y herejes, pero nunca podrán hacer tanto daño como para hacer persistente el error, desnaturalizar a la Iglesia o directamente destruirla. Las puertas del infierno no prevalecerán, y a un Papa hereje lo sucederá tarde o temprano un Papa valiente y fiel.


----------



## BGA (12 Oct 2019)

Estáis construyendo un relato a base de presunciones: si el Papa...., entonces estaría...., el Papa causaría...., tal vez..., es posible que...., sería una catástrofe....

Vamos, la venda antes que la herida y no con la mesura necesaria que os obligaría a emplear una terminología posibilista como la que al parecer os respalda, no, sino la terminología del profeta o del que toma la posibilidad como un hecho confirmado.


----------



## liantres (12 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No. Son MEDIOS para alcanzar la comunión con el SER trascendente que representan y llegar al sagrado corazón. Entiendes y ves lo que te apetece entender para desacreditar. Sigues sin argumentar de que manera el hombres que no existe de su propia mano es superior a Dios



el hombre no pertenece al cuerpo, es superior al cuerpo. 

el "dios" del que tu hablas si pertenece al cuerpo. 

el "sagrado corazón" del que tu hablas, que representa a las lámparas de fuego y al cuerpo es quien se revela contra el hombre, en este caso pedro, que como serafin tiene algo de hombre.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Oct 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Minuto 9:45 ..._si el Papa está de acuerdo en aprobar la abolición del celibato.... el Papa violaría gravemente su deber de sucesor de Pedro... así el Papa causaría un eclipse espiritual -seguro pasajero- ...pero Cristo expulsará lejos este breve eclipse enviando de nuevo a la Iglesia Papas valientes y fieles, porque las puertas del infierno no lleguen al grado de derrotar a la Roca de Pedro. _
> 
> Esto en absoluto contradice los versículos que llevas repitiendo durante mas de cien páginas. Y es que lo de "no prevalecerán" significa "no permanecerán" o "no se mantendrán", es decir jamás podrá imponerse de manera definitiva. Esto es, que perfectamente pueden haber Papas traidores y herejes, pero nunca podrán hacer tanto daño como para hacer persistente el error, desnaturalizar a la Iglesia o directamente destruirla. Las puertas del infierno no prevalecerán, y a un Papa hereje lo sucederá tarde o temprano un Papa valiente y fiel.



amigo, parece que aún no lo has entendido--> sólo hay una entidad con la autoridad para calificar a un papa como hereje, no unos pavos en la hinternec divagando, ni siquiera cuatro cardenales rebeldes con su cohorte de interesados.

conoces esto o no lo conoces?

venga, a dejar de vacilar al personal, vale?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Aver, lo que simboliza toda esa parafernalia desplagada no es lo que a ti te parezca que representa, sino lo que representa de boca de los mismos participantes en la ceremonia. 












El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News
Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News

Del mismo modo que cuando participa una estatua de una madre con su hijo, es el texto de la ceremonia la que dice a que se correponde, por encima de las falacias visuales que se pretendan:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Si el papa aprueba en firme la abolición del celibato, cosa que no ha hecho, atado en los cielos está. 

Ese cardenal parece desconocer que justamente el Espiritu Santo ha dado Autoridad al Papa para librarse con un anatema del clero que se atreva a tacharlo de heretico, anticipandose sobre quien debe de expulsar a quien.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Minuto 9:45 ..._si el Papa está de acuerdo en aprobar la abolición del celibato.... el Papa violaría gravemente su deber de sucesor de Pedro... así el Papa causaría un eclipse espiritual -seguro pasajero- ...pero Cristo expulsará lejos este breve eclipse enviando de nuevo a la Iglesia Papas valientes y fieles, porque las puertas del infierno no lleguen al grado de derrotar a la Roca de Pedro. _
> 
> Esto en absoluto contradice los versículos que llevas repitiendo durante mas de cien páginas. Y es que lo de "no prevalecerán" significa "no permanecerán" o "no se mantendrán", es decir jamás podrá imponerse de manera definitiva. Esto es, que perfectamente pueden haber Papas traidores y herejes, pero nunca podrán hacer tanto daño como para hacer persistente el error, desnaturalizar a la Iglesia o directamente destruirla. Las puertas del infierno no prevalecerán, y a un Papa hereje lo sucederá tarde o temprano un Papa valiente y fiel.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

No es que el hombre pertenezca o deje de pertenecer al cuerpo, es mucho peor para tus aspiraciones, sino que el Hombre está definido en cuanto a Cuerpo.

Te recomiendo estos hilos, 

Gnosticos, os convoco
¿por que odian los gnosticos a su demiurgo?



liantres dijo:


> el hombre no pertenece al cuerpo, es superior al cuerpo.
> 
> el "dios" del que tu hablas si pertenece al cuerpo.
> 
> el "sagrado corazón" del que tu hablas, que representa a las lámparas de fuego y al cuerpo es quien se revela contra el hombre, en este caso pedro, que como serafin tiene algo de hombre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Te lo vuelvo a repetir, qué se adoro en esa ceremonia te lo deja muy claro a quien se le dedicaron las palabras:












Del mismo modo que cuando sacas una foto de un señora rezando frente a la virgen con su hijo no le esta rezando a Isis y su hijo Horus.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

a los Garajes!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

hace gracia lo misteriosos que se ponen los gnosticos cuando hablan no vallan a derramar algo de ese valisosimo conocimiento gnostico que la chusma no mecere, cuando su doctrina esta más visto ya desde la A a la Z que el equipo A


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

la misma falacia que empleas tu chavalote, en la ceremonia de la barca de marras se adora a DIOS y a la VIRGEN segun lo que alli rezaron de palabra


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Si en la ceremonia de marras dijeran, _Oh lefevre infalible que nos librastes del yugo del Papado, de tu conciencia y juicio se resuelven todas las cosas, haz descender sobre nosotros la llama prometeica de la reveldia_ pues entonces ya si seria algo preocupante, pero que recen a Dios y la Virgen no.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Les falta el audio












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News
Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

en fin a mi me parece muy bien que te pongas en evidencia con algo que ha quedado demostrado que fue una ceremonia en donde se rezó a DIos y a la Virgen, porque te empeñes en decirnos que si hay una barca es por narices la de Caronte que nos trae el Hades a la Iglesia. Misma falacia se podria emplear como de hecho acern los protestantes con la Virgen diciendo que son adoraciones antediluvianas de deidades paganas tirando de registro arqueologico en la mano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

no es ninguna matematica poner lo que se dijo en esas reuniones:












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News

demencia es suponer que el mundo no tiene sonido como en el cine mudo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Ahora que hablas de simonia, sabes que quiso comprar la imposicion de manos de los apostoles. A al clero rebelde excomulgado quiza le tiente la idea.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Se arrodillan ante Dios y ante la Virgen












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Lo que no ha lugar a dudas es el ANATEMA de los que acusais al Papa de anticristo

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Por mucho que intentes coger carrerilla falazmente entre citas de esto y aquello al final te estampas como un mosquito contra Mateo 16:18-19 y la infalibilidad Papal dogma revelado por el espiritu santo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

vas a 300 km/h contra el muro de Mateo 16:18-19 protegido por unas imagenes sin audio, una acusacion infundada de que el papa es mason, otra de un ovispo suizo que quiere casar homosexual y el resultado es el esperado. El muro sigue lustroso y el mosquito en un saco negro con una etiqueta que pone anatema.


----------



## Cuncas (12 Oct 2019)

Marikiki la caniche posesa dijo:


> chorradas de la tarada de la marikiki









Tan venerada dice... a ver muéstrame, *Y NO ME VALE EL ENLACE DE LA PARROQUIA ESA PERUANA PERDIDA DE LA MANO DE DIOS QUE ES LA ÚNICA QUE EXISTE DE ESA TAN ADORADA VIRGEN, *una procesión, una oración, una talla o una estampa de esa virgen, algo que no sea ese enlace... si tan adorada es debería haber cientos de iglesias en su nombre... y sólo hay una... sin una triste cruz a la vista

Como no la hay, porque es una virgen inventada de la NADA, voy al grano. Ya sé que no voy a convencer ni a la tarada de marikiki y ni se me pasa por la cabeza que los herejes metecizaña de bernalda y bga lo reconozcan, tampoco espero que el moro metemierda de azogue vaya a conventirse. Sólo dejar CLARO la FARSA del sindiós de la amazonía. Si no ha quedado claro ya, que debería...

Está visto que el Vaticano está ocultando información sobre quien está detrás realmente de este sindios



Pero es que hay multitud vídeos más subidos de todas las partes del mundo que denuncian la realidad de ese ritual... que no tiene nada que ver con virgen marikiki de la canoa, sino que son rituales a la pachamama, a gaia, a la madre tierra... PANTEISMO PURO Y DURO SIN LUGAR A DUDAS.

(Activad subtítulos si es necesario)



Está claro que esta gente sabe perfectamente lo que está viendo, para ellos no cabe ninguna duda sobre que esto es un ritual de pago a la tierra, o sea un ritual a la pachamama. Son brasileños, convivien con ello lo han visto mil veces..

Por si queda alguna duda:



También hay que fijarse en una de las ongs que y organizaciones que protagonizaron ese ritual pagano en los jardines del vaticano que fueron haciendo también sus rituales por la Basílica de San Pedro y otras iglesias de Roma que no son tan anunciados (como ya expuse en otro post)

En primer lugar vemos a uno de los del corrito en el ritual de pago a la pachamama con una camiseta del "Sejusc do Amazonas"







¿Qué tenemos ahí?, pues vamos a ver:



Twit del 23 de Sept. a las puertas del sindiós








y abre hilo







Marikiki dirá... la bandera de cusco x1000 veces bueno, es que marikiki está pirada, no se puede razonar con ella, el caso es que está diciendo:

"T_engamos en cuenta algunos hechos sobre la bisexualidad que usted debe saber:

- Bisexualidad no es confusión o indecisión._

(y sigue hilo)
_
- Bisexualidad no se define como una fase de experimentación.

- Bisexuales pueden ser monogámicos o no _(osease... bígamos, para qué ocultarlo, ¿no?)_, como cualquier persona.
_
(bergoglio complacido de esto, entiendo... Bien.)

O sease que esto no va de Cuzco ni de indigenismo, a ese rito pagano asistió una persona, entre otras como pentescostales, como representante de una asociación feminista (porque también es feminista) y de la diversidad sexual bígama, trígama, tregésimagama, zoofílica, o amor diverso a las ramas de los árboles.

Entramos en la web

Amazonas

Y lo primero que nos encontramos es el chiringuito de las progres de violencia de género y tal y cual...

Atenção aos Migrantes e Refugiados
Diversidade e Gênero
Legislação da Mulher
Inscrições para formação do Conselho Estadual de Combate à Discriminação LGBT
...

Chiringuito progre feminista, lgtbi en toda regla... Los que se iniciaron con el gobierno de Lula y que Bolsonaro, como la farsa neocon que es no va a disolver.

Las mismas que promueven esto:



No hay mucho más que decir, que una tarada como la marikiki lo niegue con argumentos dignos de un retrasado mental no hace más que evidenciar aún más si cabe lo ya evidente. Y repito, esto tampoco va para que gentuza cizañera como bernalda y bga, que lo van a negar, porque han respaldado ya cultos satánicos dentro de catedrales, y lo saben perfectamente (sus degenerados motivos tendrán), pero si algún despistado cae finalmente en la cuenta habrá valido para algo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

aver, A QUIEN rezaron en esa ceremonia es independiente de las siglas que aparezcan en cualquier camiseta que alli aparezca por mucho que esa asociacion retuitue noseque, del mismo modo que el que en una eucaristia aparezca un chaval con una camiseta de heavy metal no covierte aquello en un concierto-botellon ni que la iglesia haya sido tomada por el hades ni que el Papa sea el anticristo por no hacer pasar un bombardero B-52 para arrasar la iglesia.












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News

El que unos pives lleven una camiseta de una asociación no significa nada.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 167402
> 
> 
> Tan venerada dice... a ver muéstrame, *Y NO ME VALE EL ENLACE DE LA PARROQUIA ESA PERUANA PERDIDA DE LA MANO DE DIOS QUE ES LA ÚNICA QUE EXISTE DE ESA TAN ADORADA VIRGEN, *una procesión, una oración, una talla o una estampa de esa virgen, algo que no sea ese enlace... si tan adorada es debería haber cientos de iglesias en su nombre... y sólo hay una... sin una triste cruz a la vista
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Hay uno que va a la ceremonia con una camiseta que es de una asociacion que un dia retuiteo algo del dia de los bixecsuales y por lo tanto el Santo Pater es el anticristo. Es un razonamiento sin fisuras, demostado queda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Oct 2019)

Es curioso lo de esta gentuza, que aparezca un tipo con una camiseta de noseque convierte la ceremonia en una dedicada al noseque. Pero que este alli el santo pater no convierte la ceremonia en catolica. Ante la duda lo que hay que hacer es tomar a Dios por mentiroso en Mateo 16:18-19 segun estos.


----------



## liantres (12 Oct 2019)

Eso será.... Agnóstico de los de sol negro y esvastica... O de los de escuadra y compás con los 7 espíritus de dios...
Ambos adoradores del hierro revestido de plata. 

Espabilad... Porque el mundo está tomado por los que se revelan contra el altísimo.


----------



## Tomate-chan (13 Oct 2019)

todavia sigues discutiendo con este culo roto? que ganas...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Oct 2019)

Te lo pone en las propias webs que recogen la noticia lo que rezaron.

El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News

Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News

Asi que esto:












Es tal cual lo que sucedio alli.

Una imagen puede perfectamente no corresponderse a la aparición de la Virgen. Del mismo modo que una imagen de Jesucristo no quiere decir que se aparecio alli.




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Da igual que hagas el meme con la "oración" inventada para la ocasión. ¿Es eso un altar? No. Es una "mesa" para un ritual de pago a la pachamama. hay cientos de vídeos de internet que dicen como es ese ritual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Oct 2019)

Si es que es muy sencillo de enteder. Hay un monton de tribus que se dedican al infanticidio por alli perdidos en el amazonas y la forma que han conseguido los misioneros de llebarles el evangelio es salsear con ellos y decirles que la pachamama que adoraban es realmente la Virgen Maria, que es la madre Dios ect ect. Es decir les ha dado un nuevo simbolismo a lo que ya utilizaban para producir en ellos un trasformacion evangelica, segun estos primeros pasos se vallan consolidadno y llegue la eucaristia y el resto de sacramentos la cosa se hira depurando. Evidentemente esta todo mezclado con ecologismo porque la preocupacion de esas tribus es ahora mismo que sean desplazados y si ven que la iglesia tiene preocupaciones sobre ello, que siempre tiene sin que lo diga, pues son un triple más. Al final tienes una tribu que es extirpada de las garras de satanas que no mata y se come a sus infantes. Y nosotros que ya hemos sido enseñados en el Evangelio, no nos afecta en nada porque la DOCTRINA SIGUE SIENDO LA MISMA, cambia la pastoral en los limites.

Es sencillo de entender, el problema es pensar que esos misioneros en lugar de hablarles a gente que esta en un pozo de satan, le estan hablando a uno mismo, no, ellos se adecuan a las circunstancias particulares de ellos para construirles la escalera que les lleve al evangelio.


----------



## Cuncas (13 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ...



Pero es que tú no estás hablando de la Virgen María de la Asunción por ejemplo, estás hablando de "la tan venerada nuestra señora de la amazonía". Estás hablando de una SUPUESTA advocación de la Virgen que nunca ha existido. Repito, si tan venerada es esa supuesta virgen debería tener sobradas pruebas de dicha advocación y no hay ni una sola prueba, nada. Es una virgen inventada para la ocasión para ocultar la verdadera herejía, el culto a la pachamama en las narices y bajo la aprobación del Santo Papa. Y la necesidad de dicha advocación es tan importante porque de no ser así cualquier cosa podría ser considerada virgen...







Esta mancha de agua que representa a la supuesta "virgen del tinaco" es tan auténtica entonces como tu "tan venerada nuestra señora de la amazonía".

Que no te engañen, es la pachamama representada desnuda y embarazada...







¿Por qué niegas la evidencia? ¿Por qué niegas los dogmas a tu conveniencia?

Y vuelves otra vez a quitarle hierro dándole permisividad a la infiltración de movimientos lgtbi en un culto que quieren hacer pasar como católico y para colmo es un ritual pagano de pago a la Pachamama, sin lugar a dudas, realizado en los jardines del Vaticano, y que dicha asociación infiltrada defiende el reconocimiento de la legitimidad cristiana, ya no sólo de la homosexualidad, sino también de la bisexualidad entendida como monogamia, bigamia, trigamia o lo que quiera la persona, con uno o diferentes sexos, y que esa unión sea tomada como una unidad familiar tan válida como la natural. Eso es tan grave como reconocer la procesión del coño insumiso como católica. Y le quitas hierro, que tiene cojones.

ESTE SINDIÓS ES EL INICIO DEL PROCESO DE INSTAURACIÓN DEL SINCRETISMO RELIGOSO. LA CARTA DE LA TIERRA. LA NUEVA RELIGIÓN MUNDIAL PROMOVIDA POR LA ONU.

Carta de la Tierra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Cuando el antipapa bergoglio habla de obedecer a la ONU, no lo está diciendo como mera trivilaidad. Ya no es que el escándalo de decir eso sólo resida en que la ONU esté detrás de las campañas de aborto a nivel mundial, es que están intentando construir una religión sincretista que aglutina a todas las religiones. Y adivina en qué se deberían aglutinar todas las religiones del mundo, pues en el culto a la Tierra. A la llamada pachamama por los indígenas americanos. A la misma que se está adorando en ese ritual pagano en los jardines del Vaticano... Están moviendo poco a poco la ventana de Overton hacia donde quieren. La dirección está clara, la nueva religión panteísta que aglutinará a todas las religiones en solo culto. ¿Tú ves que el Vaticano en algún momento se haya declarado en contra de este panteísmo? Todo lo contrario leelo tú mismo.

http://w2.vatican.va/content/france...-francesco_20150524_enciclica-laudato-si.html








Y el documento recíproco de palmaditas en la espalda mutuas.

Encíclica Laudato si’ y la Carta de la Tierra - Earth Charter

Si hasta ya han construido un arca: el Arca de la Esperanza (en detrimento al Arca de la Alianza).







Ahí ves a Yggdrasil, el árbol de la vida en primer plano y representaciones de animales. Paganismo panteísta puro y duro.

¿Por qué entonces bergoglio pide obediencia a la ONU Si son los que están promoviendo el aborto y pretenden cargarse al Cristianismo y a todas las religiones fundiéndolas en un todo? Hay que estar muy ciego para no ver que bergoglio es anticatólico de manual y que está colaborando de manera solapada con ambiigüedades o sentenciando directamente a favor del nuevo globalismo en todos sus aspectos.

- Feminismo
- Proaborto
- Proeutanasia
- Prolgtbi
- Falso ecologismo
- Sincretismo religioso
- etc...

¿Qué más pruebas te hacen falta? En realidad, ninguna más y lo sabes. Si lo niegas y te tiras al pozo es porque quieres.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si es que es muy sencillo de enteder. Hay un monton de tribus que se dedican al infanticidio por alli perdidos en el amazonas y la forma que han conseguido los misioneros de llebarles el evangelio es salsear con ellos y decirles que la pachamama que adoraban es realmente la Virgen Maria, que es la madre Dios ect ect.



Pero lo que defiende la CIMI en virtud de la Conferencia de Obispos de Brasil, no tiene nada que ver con lo que estas diciendo tú. El Cardenal Barreto en una de las ruedas de prensa del sindiós estaba defendiendo la pureza de la naturaleza indígena, *libre del pecado original* (!!!) y defendiendo que sus valores culturales y religiosos se mantuvieran INTACTOS. No pide la conversión, pide la preservación, *y que nosotros aprendamos de ellos.* y de hecho el franciscano que está en el ritual pagano de inicio del sindiós ¡tiene el lujo del reconocimiento de no haber convertido a un sólo indígena al verdadero catolicismo en todo el tiempo de su labor evangelizadora! No quieren evangelizar, lo dicen ellos mismos. Eso ya se dice un vídeo que enlacé en el anterior post y ni te has molestado en mirar. Tu problema es que no lees los posts y saltas a torear sin capote con una pierna escayolada.

Y la polémica salta después de afirmar el Cardenal Barreto la pureza de los pueblos indígenas, su consonancia con la naturaleza, libres del pacado original, y tal y cual... una periodista le increpa al Cardenal Barreto que el discurso dicho por Rita Laura Segato ante la comisión de los derechos humanos del congreso de los diputados de Brasil, defendiendo la necesidad de ese infanticidio para los pueblos indígenas, fue publicado en la web del Conselho Indigenista Missionário (CIMI, Conselho Indigenista missionario, organismo vinculado a la Conferencia de obispos Brasileños) en defensa de la preservación de los valoes indígenas... Ante lo cual el Cardenal barreto pide pruebas.. pero a suvez esas pruebas desaparecen días después de la web del CIMI (curioso, ¿no? Lo limpio que juegan estos herejes...) No importa porque hay copias de esa web que avalan lo que afirma la periodista, hay que ser tontos hoy en día con internet para intentar borrar las pruebas.

Infanticidio en la Amazonia. Hay quien lo defiende, también en la Iglesia - Sandro Magister

SINODO/INFANTICIDIO IN ALCUNE TRIBU' INDIE: RISPOSTA AL CARD. BARRETO

Traducción del artículo


----------



## liantres (13 Oct 2019)

Pero que os esperabais de jesuitas??
Que iban a reestablecer el trono de San pedro??

Pues hacen lo que llevan haciendo siglos, el culto a la plata y el hierro, a su modelo heliocentrico.

Y nos meterán un engendro ecuménico, pues son los mismos que tenían secuestrado al papado. 

Un jesuita está en comunión tanto con la onu, como con el islam, como con el judaísmo, etc....

Su "dios" , es un idolo que se viste de cornalina y habita entre las lenguas de fuego, nada que ver con el dios verdadero que se sienta en las alturas a imagen y semejanza.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Oct 2019)

Aver, si eso se dijo durante la celebración es que a lo que alli se rezaba era la Virgen como Nuestra Señora de la Amazonia. Punto final, alli no se rezo ni a la mama pacha ni a Isis y Horus, se rezó a la Virgen en la forma de Nuestra Señora de la Amazonia. Incluso sino existiera una parroquia con ese nombre y fuera una advocacion que se inventan segun hiban en el avion hacia Roma da exactamente igual, porque alli no se reza a una deidad pagana.

El papa se ha manifestado claramente en contra del aborto, del sacerdocio femenino y del matrimonio homo como para que tenga que poner nuevamente los vidreos. ¿Entonces de que se le acusa de querer difundir esa agenda? por un tio lleva una camiseta de una asociacion que retuiteo algo el dia de los bisesuales estando el Papa presente? porque existe un tal James que saca libros para tratar de sacar de su pozo a los homosexuales? Todas esas acusaciones son ridiculas, de toda la sociedad la IGlesia es la ancla reaccionaria a todos estos cambios luciferinos que estan sucediendo y la doctrina de la depravacion no sale por boca del Papa, sino que sus apostoles tienen que bregar como mejor pueden con doctrina homosexualizante y tribus canibales.

No existe nada contra el Papado para que lo acuseis de herejia y de ser el Anticristo, una gravacion del Papa en plan _que rico es el higado de recien nacido_ todo son manipulaciones del tipo "si se reune con pecadores, es que está bendiciendo el pecado". Falacias.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Pero es que tú no estás hablando de la Virgen María de la Asunción por ejemplo, estás hablando de "la tan venerada nuestra señora de la amazonía". Estás hablando de una SUPUESTA advocación de la Virgen que nunca ha existido. Repito, si tan venerada es esa supuesta virgen debería tener sobradas pruebas de dicha advocación y no hay ni una sola prueba, nada. Es una virgen inventada para la ocasión para ocultar la verdadera herejía, el culto a la pachamama en las narices y bajo la aprobación del Santo Papa. Y la necesidad de dicha advocación es tan importante porque de no ser así cualquier cosa podría ser considerada virgen...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 167738
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Bueno, pues según tú hay que admitir que cualquier cosa, porque alguien lo diga, pueda ser una advocación de la virgen, bueno mejor quitamos lo de advocación (ya que no es necesaria para ti) Cualquier pareidolia, mancha de óxido, salsa de tomate, motas en un plátano puede ser considerada Virgen y ser digna de culto. Así de simple. Los dogmas este sí, este no, este ahora que me conviene, este no que no me conviene... Ahora sí no llames "sedegarajista" a nadie, porque el sedegarajista eres tú.
> 
> Y otro detalle más... *nunca dije que bergoglio es el anticristo*, dije que era antipapa, no anticristo. En todo caso bergoglio sería el falso profeta, no anticristo, en todo caso. Decir que bergoglio es el anticristo es una soberana burrada. Otra muestra más que no pones atención alguna en lo que escriben los demás.
> 
> Que te vaya bien y que no sea demasiado tarde cuando te des cuenta del error. Yo ya paso. Avisados estáis de sobra.



Sapo Concho, es mejor ser prudente en cuanto a las acusaciones que se le están haciendo a Francisco.

Venga, un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

Aver aqui se le a acusado al Papa de haber participado en un rito Pagano lo cual es rematadamente falso porque menuda clase de rito pagano es ese den donde se reza al Señor y a la Virgen Maria. Si una comunidad canibal termina por entrar en el Evangelio atraves de una macha de humedad en la pared no existe ni el mas minimo problema porque no es sino una representación mundana del SER que opera en el mundo espiritual, si invocan al SER es suficiente para que los elementos del SER obren, no los elementos de la humedad. ¿que se invoca el 24 de Diciembre el Sol Invictvs o el nacimiento de Dios hecho hombre?¿acaso una efemeride astronomica? se celebra lo que se invoca.

La Iglesia ni está tomada por el hades, antes terminará cualquiera, el que se tenga por el mayor santo tocado por el espiritu santo con mil demonios en su conciencia que la Iglesia tomada por el Hades pues es promesa del Señor, ni Francisco I es el anticristo ni puede ser antipapa dado que ha sido elegido en sagrado concilio. Todo es como debe de ser de acuerdo a la voluntad del espiritu santo que nosotros no estamos en posición de juzgar, sino de tratar de comprender y de todos modos ACATAR.






Sapo Concho dijo:


> Bueno, pues según tú hay que admitir que cualquier cosa, porque alguien lo diga, pueda ser una advocación de la virgen, bueno mejor quitamos lo de advocación (ya que no es necesaria para ti) Cualquier pareidolia, mancha de óxido, salsa de tomate, motas en un plátano puede ser considerada Virgen y ser digna de culto. Así de simple. Los dogmas este sí, este no, este ahora que me conviene, este no que no me conviene... Ahora sí no llames "sedegarajista" a nadie, porque el sedegarajista eres tú.
> 
> Y otro detalle más... *nunca dije que bergoglio es el anticristo*, dije que era antipapa, no anticristo. En todo caso bergoglio sería el falso profeta, no anticristo, en todo caso. Decir que bergoglio es el anticristo es una soberana burrada. Otra muestra más que no pones atención alguna en lo que escriben los demás.
> 
> Que te vaya bien y que no sea demasiado tarde cuando te des cuenta del error. Yo ya paso. Avisados estáis de sobra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

ha salido un anticristo suigeneris





Bernaldo dijo:


> Sapo Concho, es mejor ser prudente en cuanto a las acusaciones que se le están haciendo a Francisco.
> 
> Venga, un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

traigo fresquisimo azufre francisquita, que la falta de canoa no os engañe los hoidos


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Bueno, pues según tú hay que admitir que cualquier cosa, porque alguien lo diga, pueda ser una advocación de la virgen, bueno mejor quitamos lo de advocación (ya que no es necesaria para ti) Cualquier pareidolia, mancha de óxido, salsa de tomate, motas en un plátano puede ser considerada Virgen y ser digna de culto. Así de simple. Los dogmas este sí, este no, este ahora que me conviene, este no que no me conviene... Ahora sí no llames "sedegarajista" a nadie, porque el sedegarajista eres tú.
> 
> Y otro detalle más... *nunca dije que bergoglio es el anticristo*, dije que era antipapa, no anticristo. En todo caso bergoglio sería el falso profeta, no anticristo, en todo caso. Decir que bergoglio es el anticristo es una soberana burrada. Otra muestra más que no pones atención alguna en lo que escriben los demás.
> 
> Que te vaya bien y que no sea demasiado tarde cuando te des cuenta del error. Yo ya paso. Avisados estáis de sobra.



pero hombre, que todavía se practican tradicionalmente infanticidios entre tribus del Amazonas, lo que está haciendo Francisco es correcto, más que eso, está Evangelizando... algo de lo que se ha venido criticando los últimos tiempos que no hacía la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

Ested llama de facto mentiroso a dios en Mateo 16:18-19 y es anatema.

divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

Usted es un hereje protestante.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

las 95 tesis que siempre lleva el hereje debajo de su brazo para llamarle mentiroso a Dios


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

Seguro que lucifer tambien se protegia con 95 razones para orquestar el desacato en el orden angelical.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)




----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Pero qué tradicionalmente, *IGNORANTE*. *LEE CAZURRO, INFÓRMATE Y DEJA DE DAR VERGÜENZA AJENA.*
> 
> bernalda luciendo su *IGNORANCIA*, su tara mental, su incapacidad de debatir con un adulto coherentemente porque es incapaz de leer o escuchar a quien intenta rebatir con chorradas que denotan su completa ignorancia sobre lo que está hablando. bernalda, el eterno adolescente que quiere parecer una persona mayor.
> 
> ...



Tienes que tranquilizarte, Sapo Concho, es lo principal para abordar cualquier asunto.

Como te digo, se te ayudará sin reservas, solo tienes que poner un poco de tu parte.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> El que necesita ayuda eres tú que te atreves a contestar sin tener ni idea de lo que estás hablando y sin leer ni siquiera lo que dicen los demás. Madura, bernalda. Aprende a razonar con los adultos.



Gracias por tus consejos, Sapo Concho, mi buen amigo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

no me cuentes milongas, habiais dicho que la ceremonia de marras era un rito pagano y resulta que se reza al Señor y a la Virgenn.












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News
El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News
Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas

Y no veo que nadie se retracte




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Habla el que adora a vírgenes carentes de advocación alguna. El sedegarajistas eres tú. Adora esta marikiki, tiene la misma validez que la virgen de la canoa esa...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 168339


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

Usted no sugiere que pasaria si tal, le llama directamente sodomita a un sacerdote.

Supongo que tendras pruebas que demuestren que el tal James es sodomita.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

Evidentemente el James de marras no tiene ninguna intecion de ensuciar la imagen del nuevo santo sino dejar el mensaje a los homosexuales de que da igual cuanto hayan pecado hasta ahora, que todo ello puede ser lavado por Jesucristo para que empiezen una nueva vida de acuerdo al respecto a su propio cuerpo.

Es decir que Dios con arrepentimiento real todo lo perdona.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

tenemos un revelde y un acusador entre nosotros, 

APOCALIPSIS 12

Y fue arrojado el gran dragón, la serpiente antigua que se llama el diablo y Satanás, el cual engaña al mundo entero; fue arrojado a la tierra y sus ángeles fueron arrojados con él. 10Y oí una gran voz en el cielo, que decía: Ahora ha venido la salvación, el poder y el reino de nuestro Dios y la autoridad de su Cristo, porque el acusador de nuestros hermanos, el que los acusa delante de nuestro Dios día y noche, ha sido arrojado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

Y ahora el muro:







a disfrutar de lo heretizado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

Han ido a enseñarle al Papa como rezan al Señor y a la Virgen alli en los confines del mundo, ahora que han visto la grandeza artistica del vaticano seguramente querran mejorar el atrezo de sus propias celebraciones. No obstante lo fundamental de que aquello era una celebracion pagana ha quedado desmontado y solo os queda berrear sosadas.












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News
El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News
Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

Pateticas acusaciones, solo hay voluntarismo heretico detras, ninguna solidez.






La familia es la base de toda sana sociedad: Papa | Noticias de Chiapas
24/12/2016 Papa Francisco Santa Misa Misa del Gallo
La iglesia católica podría excomulgar a quien esté a favor del aborto en BCS


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2019)

El resto a pastar a los garajes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Fascinante, pero no veo a nadie retractarse por decir que aquello que se ofició fue un ritual pagano cuando ha queado demostrado que lo que se erzo fue al Sñeor y a la Virgen. 
tampoco nadie se ha retractado de haber dicho que el obispo suizo queria casar homsoexuales cuando vimos que no, acusar del papa de ser mason cuando vimos que tampoco, de estar a favor del aborto ect ect ect

Acusaciones muy graves y ademas por a quien van dirigidas sustentadas en la mera inquina personal. Infiltrados remando en la dirección del hades.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Por mucho que se disfrace esa señora no es sacerdote al igual que no lo es el clero expulsado por quebrantar su juramento de obediencia.

Profesión de fe y juramento de fidelidad al recibir un oficio que se ha de ejercer en nombre de la Iglesia - Vida Sacerdotal - Información para sacerdotes
*Yo, N., al asumir el oficio..., prometo mantenerme siempre en comunión con la Iglesia católica, tanto en lo que exprese de palabra como en mi manera de obrar.
Cumpliré con gran diligencia y fidelidad las obligaciones a las que estoy comprometido con la Iglesia tanto universal como particular, en la que he sido llamado a ejercer mi servicio, según lo establecido por el derecho.
En el ejercicio del ministerio que me ha sido confiado en nombre de la Iglesia, conservaré íntegro el depósito de la fe y lo transmitiré y explicaré fielmente; evitando, por tanto, cualquier doctrina que le sea contraria.
Seguiré y promoveré la disciplina común a toda la Iglesia, y observaré todas las leyes eclesiásticas, ante todo aquellas contenidas en el Código de derecho canónico.
Con obediencia cristiana acataré lo que enseñen los sagrados pastores, como doctores y maestros auténticos de la fe, y lo que establezcan como guías de la Iglesia y ayudaré fielmente a los obispos diocesanos para que la acción apostólica que he de ejercer en nombre y por mandato de la Iglesia, se realice siempre en comunión con ella.
Que así Dios me ayude y estos santos evangelios que toco con mis manos.*

Usted cuela viperinamente como que el Papa está a favor del sacerdocio femenino cuando se ha pronunciado definitivamente en contra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Acusa al Papado con faltas que solo estan en su mollera. 
En cambio el anatema que pesa sobre su cabeza está demsotrado:

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Oct 2019)

@Kairós , chavalín, nosporná... pero considera que el Ariki te tiene una llave hecha de la que no vas a poder salir nunca, a lo más que puedes aspirar es a seguir en tu bucle infinito, pero tu desvío ya quedó sentenciado hace muchas páginas.

ariki, lo tuyo es un caso digno de estudio, eficacia 100%, tema que pillas tema que trillas.


----------



## Plutonio (15 Oct 2019)

Tus intervenciones están muy bien, pero lo esencial en este hilo es resolver el problema que te plantean, que es con lo que te contestan cada vez que escribes algo nuevo.

Lo que te dicen es que por el dogma de 1870, nadie que haya sido nombrado papa puede estar equivocado cuando habla de doctrina, y que quien niegue esto está negando la fe (el famoso versículo de Mateo "Tú eres Pedro"). Y lo han dicho aportando documentos y vídeos de manera que se ve que no es un argumento inventado durante esta discusión, sino que ya existía antes de este hilo. Si hay una falacia en esa argumentación, tienes que mostrar razonadamente dónde está y por qué. Y no lo digo por meterme yo a discutir, lo digo porque yo he intentado encontrar dónde está el error de ese argumento lógico pero no lo encuentro, y a pesar de todo lo que expones el problema sigue planteado. ¿En qué modo el dogma de 1870 no permitiría hacer ese razonamiento? Sinceramente me lo pregunto, yo no encuentro dónde está el error, si es que lo hay.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

No procede. Acusabais de que habia presenciado un culto pagano como que las oraciones alli recogidas lo desmienten.












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News
El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News
Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas

En otro tiempo se le cargaba al acusador de la culpa que denunciaba si la acusacion era infundada. Desde que no se da el hierro al delincuente la impiedad campa a sus anchas.




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 169035
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Del Evangelio te averguenzas falsario pues bien guardas tu cabeza bajo tierra ante MATEO 16:18-19


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Ex cathedra ES DECIR = cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. *De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

Es imposible acusarle de herejia al Papa si jamas difunde doctrina con pretension de que deba de ser sostenida por toda la iglesia. Le acusais de hereje, pero como cobardes que soys no estais dispuestos a aceptar el anatema que ello implica y os retorceis como ratas ante la evidencia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

El asunto es que no se le puede llamar Hereje como lo hacen estas viboras sino se acepta que lo que esta diciendo lo hace a titulo de Doctrina de Fe, porque si lo que dice son simples "boludecez" de un acto informal entonces no son Herejias, son errores o pifias. La herejia requiere de la consolidacion doctrinal, de contumacia, de reiteración.

Es decir estos escombros quieren estar a las maduras sin estar a las duras y no se puede. Les falta la mas minima honestidad intelectual, quiere juzgarle al papa de Hereje pero que ellos se queden libres del juicio de Anatema.



Plutonio dijo:


> Lo que viene a argumentar El Ariki, si lo entendí bien, es que el Papa cada vez que habla de algo relacionado con la doctrina no puede ir en contra de la verdadera doctrina y por tanto no puede fallar. Sería como si cada vez que un papa habla de doctrina estuviese hablando ex Cathedra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Ejemplo claro de herejia es por ejemplo el de los sedegarajistas que estan presentes, que afirman de modo contumaz, reiterativo y tratando de presentar argumentos para sostener su herejia; que la Iglesia ha sido tomada por el hades. No lo serian si hicieran un comentaria desafortunado en un momento dado o equivocado, que serian meras pifias.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

La iglesia no puede ser tomada por el HADES tal como es la promesa del SEÑOR en MATEO 16:18-19, el que llevemos ya 167 paginas de hilo en elq ue sigan negando esta VERDAD REVELADA y tomado por cierto que el Hades triunfa en la Iglesia los califica como herejes. No es porque a uno de ellos se le ha ido la boca en un desliz, no, es un empecinamiento consciente que se perpetua en el tiempo pese a las advertencias.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

¿como puede decir algo el Papa de forma PERTINAZ sobre un asunto de fe, sin que tenga intención de que sea tomado como doctrina fe que han de sostener todos los cristianos?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Son gente cobarde, si dicen que el papa es hereje que asuman que difunde doctrina heretica que debe de ser sostenida por todos los cristianos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Por ejemplo @Kairós y el resto de sedegarajistas son herejes porque son PERTINACES en un doctrina heretica que segun ellos debe de ser sostenida por todos, que la Iglesia está tomada por el hades. Lo cual es llamar mentiroso al Señor:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Aver, se te ve bastante mermao de entendederas pero el asunto es como puede ser hereje el papa sino afirma doctrina de fe, es decir sostiene de forma pertinaz un error teologico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Es decir viboras si vosotros decis que el papa es hereje, es porque es pertinaz en un error teologico, ergo porque dicta doctrina errada. COSA QUE POR LA INFALIBILIDAD PAPAL NO PUEDE Y SOYS ANATEMA.

menudo atajo de mermaos, normal que tires de corta pegas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Infalibilidad papal dogma catolico desde 1870
Herejes llaman mentiroso a Señor en Mateo 16:18-19

recojan su anatema


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Infalibilidad papal dogma catolico desde 1870
Herejes llaman mentiroso a Señor en Mateo 16:18-19

recojan su anatema


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Aver

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.

Afirmar que el papa es hereje implica afirmar que  ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres siendo dicha doctrina o costumbre heretica.

El papa no puede ser hereje si fuera de ese ambito, por ejemplo en una conversacion informal comete un error teologico, seria una simple pifia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Es decir vibora, pretendes que el Papa sea el anticristo sin haber querido jamas dictar doctrinas de fe y costumbres hereticas. Siendo que el anticristo ha de difundir doctrina de satanas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

no has contestado como puede ser el papa hereje sin difundir doctrina o costumbres hereticas que han de ser sostenidas por todos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)




----------



## Papo de luz (15 Oct 2019)

Se huele cisma en el burdel.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> *A ver Marikiki, aclárate, si Lutero está en el infierno con qué raíz cúbica explicarías que bergoglio quiere tender puentes con sus seguidores...*



es claro, Sapo, la misma razón por la que yo te tiendo la mano... no es por querer caer en el hoyo sino por ayudarte a tí a salir de él.

un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Sigues sin responder a como puede ser el papa hereje si no constituye doctrina o costumbres hereticas. Por ejemplo tu eres hereje protestante porque niegas de forma CONTUMAZ Y REFLEXIONADA MATEO 16:18-19,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Aver si os va quedando claro, sostener que el el papa puede ser hereje es ANATEMA

...con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Sigues sin responder a como puede ser el papa hereje si no constituye doctrina o costumbres hereticas. Por ejemplo tu eres hereje protestante porque niegas de forma contumaz MATEO 16:18-19,



y si eso hiciera, sólo un Concilio podría dictar tal sentencia, no cuatro cardenales y nossecuántos teólogos, mucho menos unos tipos en la hinternec.

en fin...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

Como sus pille el Clero, sus va a caer un anatema que os va dejar temblando y enfilando los garajes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

lo cierto es que el sapo pocho no tiene ninguna pinta de sobrevivir al hades, pero bueno ese es un detalle que la inmortalidad del alma resuelve


----------



## Plvs Vltra (15 Oct 2019)

Cosas sospechosas sobre Ariki Mau y Bernaldo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)

No desde 1870. Si existen unos cardenales conjurados para derribar a un Papa al que llaman Hereje, es la señal de que ellos mismos lo son y han de caer Anatema. Puedes ver aqui claramente el veneno con el que se dirigen estos al Papa y la gente de escasa moral que son, no quieren responder a las preguntas ni a los argumentos, solo difamar para ver caer al Papa pues no lo escuchan:















Bernaldo dijo:


> y si eso hiciera, sólo un Concilio podría dictar tal sentencia, no cuatro cardenales y nossecuántos teólogos, mucho menos unos tipos en la hinternec.
> 
> en fin...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Oct 2019)




----------



## Cuncas (16 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> es claro, Sapo, la misma razón por la que yo te tiendo la mano... no es por querer caer en el hoyo sino por ayudarte a tí a salir de él.
> 
> un abrazo, amigo.



Vanuchy tu amistad no es sincera, se huele de lejos, no me cansaré de decir que no eres trigo limpio y yo no soy el que está en el hoyo de los que defienden la homosexualidad sobre los altares, el aborto, la eutanasia y una amplio etc... de degeneraciónes. Ahora bien para un desorientado como tú es normal que ya no te enteres de dónde es ni abajo ni arriba.

La pregunta era para marikiki, y estando en la página ciento y pico de este hilo ya no espero respuesta coherente por su parte. Pero le dejo a modo de reflexión (no va a contestar nada coherente, eso está claro) la siguiente cuestión:



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo cierto es que el sapo pocho no tiene ninguna pinta de sobrevivir al hades, pero bueno ese es un detalle que la inmortalidad del alma resuelve



Si Lutero está en el infierno (como tú pones en tus repetitivos memes) ¿cómo es que bergoglio afirma esto en este vídeo (de Rome Reports...no de los "herejes" de Infocatólica... ni de ningún panfleto "sedegarajista", como tú los llamas...)

Reflexiona sobre las palabras de bergoglio...








































*Y de la UNIDAD.....*

Miedito me da... ¿Unidad en el infierno, marikiki? ¿Lutero no arde en el infierno, marikiki?







¿Trilerismo bergogliano, marikiki? Me parece más bien esto último... Ahora bien, tú reflexiona... que falta te hace.


----------



## Cuncas (16 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo cierto es que el sapo pocho no tiene ninguna pinta de sobrevivir al hades, pero bueno ese es un detalle que la inmortalidad del alma resuelve



 Yo no soy el que defiende esto a capa y espada marikiki....




















Los que defienden esto ahora, como tú, bernalda y bga,... rendirán, tarde o temprano, cuentas ante el Altísimo. Es un hecho...

Avisados estáis más que de sobras...


----------



## Cuncas (16 Oct 2019)

¡Qué vídeo más chuli!

¡Mira marikki! Tu señora de la canoa ¿es esa o la del tinaco? Bueno, tú te arreglas.










¡¡¡¡Y curiosamente han borrado el vídeo de Vatican News!!!! ¡Qué desconsiderados! Con lo chachi que era... Suerte que muchos estamos alerta... para que marikiki y otros no se lo pierdan...


----------



## Mardoqueo (16 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¡Y mirad lo que me encontrado por la red! Qué cosas más curiosas se ven...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 169328
> 
> ...



Es muy de IZQUIERDISTAS apoyar la destrucción del amazonas para desarrollar la ganadería, con este post has quedado retratado como un IZQUIERDISTA, empiezo a creer que el pensamiento conspirativo en la derecha IZQUIERDISTA no es casual ¿Porque todo tiene que ser una conspiración judeomasonica?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

En efecto el Don de la unidad en la IGLESIA DE SAN PEDRO, no en los paramos de los sedegarajistas de ayer y hoy.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Vanuchy tu amistad no es sincera, se huele de lejos, no me cansaré de decir que no eres trigo limpio y yo no soy el que está en el hoyo de los que defienden la homosexualidad sobre los altares, el aborto, la eutanasia y una amplio etc... de degeneraciónes. Ahora bien para un desorientado como tú es normal que ya no te enteres de dónde es ni abajo ni arriba.
> 
> La pregunta era para marikiki, y estando en la página ciento y pico de este hilo ya no espero respuesta coherente por su parte. Pero le dejo a modo de reflexión (no va a contestar nada coherente, eso está claro) la siguiente cuestión:
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Los sedegarajistas empleais falacias visuales no solo para atacar al Trono de Pedro para acusarlo de hereje lo cual es anatema, no decis simplemente "mira a esa cardenal le colaron pinturas homoeroticas". No empleais como argumento falaz para llamar mentiroso al Señor mateo 16:18-19. Ya dijimos ademas que el romanico Asturiano por ejemplo esta repleto de pornografia y que en las representaciones del infierno gente desequilibrada puede ver alli que es apologia de la homosexualidad.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Yo no soy el que defiende esto a capa y espada marikiki....
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 169320
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Una petarda que se disfraza de sacerdote solo se representa a si misma, el Papa ha sentado Doctrina Final sobre el sacerdocio femenino. Cosa que las viboras sedegarajistas no vais a reconocerle porque vuestra inquina contra el trono de pedro os puede. 



Si la Greta va a una recepcion oficila lo normal es que la salude, Que bobadas hay que escuchar.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¡Qué vídeo más chuli!
> 
> ¡Mira marikki! Tu señora de la canoa ¿es esa o la del tinaco? Bueno, tú te arreglas.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Aver que el Papa no puede dejar de ser Papa a raiz de nada que sea dicho de forma Pertinaz, porque nada de lo que diga a modo de doctrina es Herejia. Lo que tienes que explicar y no haces, es como puede ser el Papa pertinaz en una doctrina y ser Hereje en ello, cuando la infalibilidad papal dogma del espiritu santo LE PROTEGE.

Lo que haga un cardenal a titulo de cardenal, es responsabilidad del cardenal y el sabra, igual que esos cardenales que estan toqueteando el anatema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Quereis culpabilizar al Santo Pater de cosas que le son ajenas como que una se disfrace de sacerdotisa, que a un sacerdote le engañen para que deje actuar a albert pla o a saber que ha sucedido en la catedral esa alemana de marras, y son eventos que le son ajenos..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Es que esta meridiano desde el dogma revelado de la infalibilidad Papal; sobre la doctrina EL PAPA TIENE LA ULTIMA palabra. Eso de que ha de compadecer ante un tribunal de cardenales o lo que sea para responder de sus Herejias es ella misma una herejia, y si tal grupo de personas pidieran tal cosa, son ellos los excomulgados porque pretenden adquirir una capacidad de obrar en la verdad que no la tienen, asumir potestades por encima del Santo Pater. Es reveldia luciferina. Es cristalino.


----------



## BGA (16 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Quereis culpabilizar al Santo Pater de cosas que le son ajenas como que una se disfrace de sacerdotisa, que a un sacerdote le engañen para que deje actuar a albert pla o a saber que ha sucedido en la catedral esa alemana de marras, y son eventos que le son ajenos..



Propaganda "marrana" en todo su esplendor. 

No puede uno fiarse ni de las imágenes ni de los gestos. A pesar de todo resulta interesante que acusen al Papa Francisco de sostener ovejas rojas y rosas pero no de estar manteniendo también en la Iglesia a las azules y azulonas...

Por no recordar además que toda la parafernalia propagandista está basada en suposiciones, temores o mismamente induciendo al lector que lo dicho por otros Papas se cumple en éste y no en los revoltosos de diferente color y en los mismos que las utilizan para atacar al PAPA Francisco I.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Le acusan de ser el cabecilla de eventos particulares que suceden en la Iglesia, como que una se disfrace de sacerdote, pero no le acusan de ser el cabecilla de los cardenales que critican aspectos del sinodo. ¿por que es cabecilla de una cosa y no de la otra? porque ya de antemano han tomado la determinación de que el Papa es el anticristo, y ellos rastrean de todo lo que sucede aquello que les sirve para justificarse en la tesis. 

Esto no trasforma a Francisco I en la linea de Benedicto



Pero si se reune con la Greta lo trasforma en un ecoTerrorista.

La propaganda irracional de los herejes de siempre contra la Iglesia.



BGA dijo:


> Propaganda "marrana" en todo su esplendor.
> 
> No puede uno fiarse ni de las imágenes ni de los gestos. A pesar de todo resulta interesante que acusen al Papa Francisco de sostener ovejas rojas y rosas pero no de estar manteniendo también en la Iglesia a las azules y azulonas...
> 
> Por no recordar además que toda la parafernalia propagandista está basada en suposiciones, temores o mismamente induciendo al lector que lo dicho por otros Papas se cumple en éste y no en los revoltosos de diferente color y en los mismos que las utilizan para atacar al PAPA Francisco I.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

El dogma de infalibilidad Papal por algo está alli esculpido en Roca, sino existiera la posibilidad de una rebelión contra la Jerarquia no haria falta. Está alli para proteger el Trono de Pedro, y vemos la clse de ridiculo contorsionismo que han de hacer estas viboras para sortearlo.
Son carne que ha de caer, si resulta que el rifle los descubre entre la espesura el anatema estará más que merecido porque lo que estamos viendo es excepcionalmente grave. 

Luego proclamarán ser el garaje verdadero, no como el de los lefebres que por A o B no es tan verdadero como el suyo. Y asi empezaran a servir a su propiop ego en el hades como paso con Lucifer.


----------



## BGA (16 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Le acusan de ser el cabecilla de eventos particulares que suceden en la Iglesia, como que una se disfrace de sacerdote, pero no le acusan de ser el cabecilla de los cardenales que critican aspectos del sinodo. ¿por que es cabecilla de una cosa y no de la otra? porque ya de antemano han tomado la determinación de que el Papa es el anticristo, y ellos rastrean de todo lo que sucede aquello que les sirve para justificarse en la tesis.
> 
> Esto no trasforma a Francisco I en la linea de Benedicto
> 
> ...



Este Papa está agrandando la Iglesia incorporando en su pleno derecho a continentes enteros que siempre han vivido al albur de los dictados de Italia, luego Europa y al fin, América.

La Verdad no deja de serlo porque adquiera formas distintas que para eso es la Verdad. Estos "elegidos" (marranos) siempre verán con malos ojos una verdad que supere sus expectativas, que empiezan en ellos y "deben" acabar en ellos.

Quieren dominar a Dios con sus conjeturas y limitar su Verdad a la que les quepa interesadamente en su cabeza y aspiraciones.

Gran Papa Francisco. A los sepulcros blanquedados de falsa humildad y falsa obediencia, les está enseñando la puerta.

Mientra tanto, una Iglesia que sale al "encuentro", como lo apóstoles, se vuelve a mostrar como el gran enemigo a batir por el "mundo" y su Señor....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Sosteniendo que el Papa puede ser hereje está el mismo en herejia, pues es Dogma Rebelado por el Espiritu Santo que no puede dictar doctrina heretica.

Es igual que si un grupo de diaconos advirtiera a Pedro de que si dice A o B, que ellos juzgarán, podria ser hereje y que se ande con ojo. Cuando Pedro tiene autoridad para atar y desatar a placer en el Cielo pues Dios asi lo ha previsto. ¿Quienes son los diaconos para juzgar con sus conciencias una autoridad que Dios le ha conferido a Pedro? Es lucifer quien habla por ellos y habrian de caer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Seguro que hay muchos que se metieron en la Iglesia por el prestigio social de una epoca, por las grandes catedrales, por las cosas tranquilas y sostenidas. Pero nada de eso viene en el Evangelio. El Evangelio es PERSECUCIÖN y esconderse, es pobreza y miseria. Solo se aferran a una imagen temporal de la que a gozado la IGlesia, de Poder Real en la tierra. Pero todo eso va a terminar me parece y la Iglesia perderá sus templos, perdera todo prestigio ante la sociedad envilecida. Estamos presenciando quizas un cambio de los vientos, la vuelta al polvo del camino y a los leprosos.



BGA dijo:


> Este Papa está agrandando la Iglesia incorporando en su pleno derecho a continentes enteros que siempre han vivido al albur de los dictados de Italia, luego Europa y al fin, América.
> 
> La Verdad no deja de serlo porque adquiera formas distintas que para eso es la Verdad. Estos "elegidos" (marranos) siempre verán con malos ojos una verdad que supere sus expectativas, que empiezan en ellos y "deben" acabar en ellos.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (16 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Seguro que hay muchos que se metieron en la Iglesia por el prestigio social de una epoca, por las grandes catedrales, por las cosas tranquilas y sostenidas. Pero nada de eso viene en el Evangelio. El Evangelio es PERSECUCIÖN y esconderse, es pobreza y miseria. Solo se aferran a una imagen temporal de la que a gozado la IGlesia, de Poder Real en la tierra. Pero todo eso va a terminar me parece y la Iglesia perderá sus templos, perdera todo prestigio ante la sociedad envilecida. Estamos presenciando quizas un cambio de los vientos, la vuelta al polvo del camino y a los leprosos.



Lo dice Francisco: no están cambiando los tiempos, estamos en un cambio de Tiempo....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Oir hablar a esta gente es como oir hablar a unas gargolas encaramadas, parte de atrezzo disgustandose y celebrando atrezzo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

El baculo de mando ha vuelto al Trono como sucede en las travesias y no en el esparcimiento.



BGA dijo:


> Lo dice Francisco: no están cambiando los tiempos, estamos en un cambio de Tiempo....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

No se si asi se puede deducir de las escrituras, pero la sede de los Papas habrá de Pasar en algun momento de Roma a Jerusalem para afrontar el fin de los tiempos y la conversión de los Judios. Existirá un Papa que huirá a Jerusalem. Y los templos que se dejan atras se utilizarán para oficiar una nueva religión luciferina..

enganchando con el anuncio de albert pike de que la doctrina de lucifer dara a luz tras la 3º guerra que habra de enfrentar occidente al islam. Demograficamente puede suceder en 50 aprox


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Le ha dolido? digo que mucha gente entro en la iglesia por prestigio social, para verse "vestido" de vanidad. y ahora ver a un Papa que se ensucia con el polvo del camino les duele, ellos preferirian a un hombre altivo a juego con la preciosa arquitectura de las catedrales. garlolas. No hablo de los hermanos que sufrieron persecucion durante la guerra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Te ha dolido porque eres uno de esos que entraron en la iglesia como gargola, para formar parte de ese bonito edificio, para servir de prestigio social a tu familia. Y por eso tus acusaciones contra ella son en cuento a Gargola, de atrezos y apariencias, sin comprender el corazon evangelizador de la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Como no hiba a enfadarse la gargola cuando le despojaron de la solemnidad del latin, cuando le dijeron que era él quien tenia que arrastrase detras de los pecadores. Que fea imagen para una gargola y que bonita es cuando está encaramada al lado de las vidrieras de colores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Soys testigos de como se enfado la gargola cuando unos andrajosos, con sus imagenes y modos andrajosos fueron recividos en el Vaticano. ¿no se visten las gargolas de la preciosidad del templo? Esta claro que no se visten de que alli acudieron unos hombres que fueron convertidos al Evangelio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Hacer el evangelio no es ganarse prestigio mundano, sino ganarse enemigos entre las gargolas. Vosotros no atacais al Papa en cuanto a Doctrina pues no la movido apice, sino porque no soportais que el Evangelio ensucie el atrezzo que viste vuestra vanidad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Un Papa que lava los pies a los pecadores, que ofrece el espacio de los templos para que unos andrajosos recen al Señor a la manera que han aprendido, ¿y donde está la solemnidad y las trompetas que piden las Gargolas?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Hablando de Herejias clamorosa es la suya de afirmar que la Iglesia ha sido tomada por el Hades. Será que como gargola confunde que el atrezzo no le haga honor al prestigio social que pretende, por ejemplo esa gente tocando guitarritas, a lo que significa realmente que el hades tome la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

¿como podria estar contenta una gargola que se poso en aquella iglesia al verla tan bonita ella cuando en este tiempo la Iglesia se derrama arrastrandose tras los pecadores? No se poso en la Iglesia para eso, hagan algo cardenales rebeldes para arreglarles las vestimentas a estos Egos! Quemen mAteo 16:18-19!, antes anatema que sencillo!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

y encima lo hace delante de las camaras para que todo el mundo vea que poco son favorecidas las gargolas encaramadas a la Iglesia!
que alguien ponga a un Papa altivo, alguien que haga arrastrar a los pecadores y los andrajosos por debajo de la gargola


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Se encaramaron a la Iglesia para ver desfilar a los pecadores y a los leprosos por debajo de su nariz, mientras desprendian la colonia de la solemnidad del latin y de los Doctores. Y ahora que la Iglesia es quien se derrama tras los pasos de las ovejas descarriadas y se ensucia con el polvo del camino, ahora la gargola se convulsiona, Como se atreven a hacer el Evangelio!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Es sabio el Espiritu Santo cuando predijo que habria Anatema a causa de rebelion contra el Baculo de Pedro, pues las gargolas carne muerta son. Las gargolas, efigies de lo muerto trataran de someter al Santo Pater, cabeza del cuerpo mistico vivo de Cristo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Quizas la gargola deberia considerar razones que le conduzcan menos al Hades como que el Santo Pater tiene algun serio problema en las rodillas:



Como se ve en el video instante 0:48 tiene grandes dificultades para ponerse de rodillas y despues volver a incorporarse debe de echar mano de una barandilla para subir. Ahora el problema estará aun peor.

Esta bien claro a que lado de la linea han caido los malditos. El cuerpo muerto de las gargolas ha de caer,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

El lejano dia en que el Santo Pater fallezca, estos hijos de la serpiente diran que se está negando a oficiar Misa cosa que como antiCristo desea. 
las gargolas no ven un hombre mayor que tiene problemas para arrodillarse, sino alguien que no se arrodilla ante los ornamentos que configuran la escena de su vanidad. Ellos quieren la solemnidad del muro al que se encaraman, mas que alli se alverge un cuerpo vivo o muerto les es igual. Mejor Muerto pues asi no hace nada inesperado! ni llora ni rie, ni ama, ni peca ni se le perdona! Todo eso le sobra a la gargola, la misma estirpe de la serpiente que entre los Judios se encaramaba a la letra y se adornaba de ella, y lo vivo le sobraba.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Mateo 23:23-39

23 !!Ay de vosotros, escribas y fariseos, hipócritas! porque diezmáis la menta y el eneldo y el comino, y dejáis lo más importante de la ley: la justicia, la misericordia y la fe. Esto era necesario hacer, sin dejar de hacer aquello.

24 !!Guías ciegos, que coláis el mosquito, y tragáis el camello!

25 !!Ay de vosotros, escribas y fariseos, hipócritas! porque limpiáis lo de fuera del vaso y del plato, pero por dentro estáis llenos de robo y de injusticia.

26 !!Fariseo ciego! Limpia primero lo de dentro del vaso y del plato, para que también lo de fuera sea limpio.

27 !!Ay de vosotros, escribas y fariseos, hipócritas! porque sois semejantes a sepulcros blanqueados, que por fuera, a la verdad, se muestran hermosos, mas por dentro están llenos de huesos de muertos y de toda inmundicia.

28 Así también vosotros por fuera, a la verdad, os mostráis justos a los hombres, pero por dentro estáis llenos de hipocresía e iniquidad.

29 !!Ay de vosotros, escribas y fariseos, hipócritas! porque edificáis los sepulcros de los profetas, y adornáis los monumentos de los justos,

30 y decís: Si hubiésemos vivido en los días de nuestros padres, no hubiéramos sido sus cómplices en la sangre de los profetas.

31 Así que dais testimonio contra vosotros mismos, de que sois hijos de aquellos que mataron a los profetas.

32 !!Vosotros también llenad la medida de vuestros padres!

33 !!Serpientes, generación de víboras! ¿Cómo escaparéis de la condenación del infierno?

34 Por tanto, he aquí yo os envío profetas y sabios y escribas; y de ellos, a unos mataréis y crucificaréis, y a otros azotaréis en vuestras sinagogas, y perseguiréis de ciudad en ciudad;

35 para que venga sobre vosotros toda la sangre justa que se ha derramado sobre la tierra, desde la sangre de Abel el justo hasta la sangre de Zacarías hijo de Berequías, a quien matasteis entre el templo y el altar.

36 De cierto os digo que todo esto vendrá sobre esta generación.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Mateo 12
Los discípulos recogen espigas en el día de reposo
(Mr. 2.23-28; Lc. 6.1-5)

12 En aquel tiempo iba Jesús por los sembrados en un día de reposo;[a] y sus discípulos tuvieron hambre, y comenzaron a arrancar espigas y a comer.

2 Viéndolo los fariseos, le dijeron: He aquí tus discípulos hacen lo que no es lícito hacer en el día de reposo.*

3 Pero él les dijo: ¿No habéis leído lo que hizo David, cuando él y los que con él estaban tuvieron hambre;

4 cómo entró en la casa de Dios, y comió los panes de la proposición, que no les era lícito comer ni a él ni a los que con él estaban, sino solamente a los sacerdotes?

5 ¿O no habéis leído en la ley, cómo en el día de reposo[c] los sacerdotes en el templo profanan el día de reposo,[d] y son sin culpa?

6 Pues os digo que uno mayor que el templo está aquí.

7 Y si supieseis qué significa: Misericordia quiero, y no sacrificio, no condenaríais a los inocentes;

8 porque el Hijo del Hombre es Señor del día de reposo.[e]

El hombre de la mano seca
(Mr. 3.1-6; Lc. 6.6-11)

9 Pasando de allí, vino a la sinagoga de ellos.

10 Y he aquí había allí uno que tenía seca una mano; y preguntaron a Jesús, para poder acusarle: ¿Es lícito sanar en el día de reposo?[f]

11 El les dijo: ¿Qué hombre habrá de vosotros, que tenga una oveja, y si ésta cayere en un hoyo en día de reposo,[g] no le eche mano, y la levante?

12 Pues ¿cuánto más vale un hombre que una oveja? Por consiguiente, es lícito hacer el bien en los días de reposo.[h]

13 Entonces dijo a aquel hombre: Extiende tu mano. Y él la extendió, y le fue restaurada sana como la otra.

14 Y salidos los fariseos, tuvieron consejo contra Jesús para destruirle.
El siervo escogido

15 Sabiendo esto Jesús, se apartó de allí; y le siguió mucha gente, y sanaba a todos,

16 y les encargaba rigurosamente que no le descubriesen;

17 para que se cumpliese lo dicho por el profeta Isaías, cuando dijo:

18 
He aquí mi siervo, a quien he escogido;
Mi Amado, en quien se agrada mi alma;
Pondré mi Espíritu sobre él,
Y a los gentiles anunciará juicio.

19 
No contenderá, ni voceará,
Ni nadie oirá en las calles su voz.

20 
La caña cascada no quebrará,
Y el pábilo que humea no apagará,
Hasta que saque a victoria el juicio.

21 
Y en su nombre esperarán los gentiles.
La blasfemia contra el Espíritu Santo
(Mr. 3.20-30; Lc. 11.14-23)

22 Entonces fue traído a él un endemoniado, ciego y mudo; y le sanó, de tal manera que el ciego y mudo veía y hablaba.

23 Y toda la gente estaba atónita, y decía: ¿Será éste aquel Hijo de David?

24 Mas los fariseos, al oírlo, decían: Este no echa fuera los demonios sino por Beelzebú, príncipe de los demonios.

25 Sabiendo Jesús los pensamientos de ellos, les dijo: Todo reino dividido contra sí mismo, es asolado, y toda ciudad o casa dividida contra sí misma, no permanecerá.

26 Y si Satanás echa fuera a Satanás, contra sí mismo está dividido; ¿cómo, pues, permanecerá su reino?

27 Y si yo echo fuera los demonios por Beelzebú, ¿por quién los echan vuestros hijos? Por tanto, ellos serán vuestros jueces.

28 Pero si yo por el Espíritu de Dios echo fuera los demonios, ciertamente ha llegado a vosotros el reino de Dios.

29 Porque ¿cómo puede alguno entrar en la casa del hombre fuerte, y saquear sus bienes, si primero no le ata? Y entonces podrá saquear su casa.

30 El que no es conmigo, contra mí es; y el que conmigo no recoge, desparrama.

31 Por tanto os digo: Todo pecado y blasfemia será perdonado a los hombres; mas la blasfemia contra el Espíritu no les será perdonada.

32 A cualquiera que dijere alguna palabra contra el Hijo del Hombre, le será perdonado; pero al que hable contra el Espíritu Santo, no le será perdonado, ni en este siglo ni en el venidero.

33 O haced el árbol bueno, y su fruto bueno, o haced el árbol malo, y su fruto malo; porque por el fruto se conoce el árbol.

34 !!Generación de víboras! ¿Cómo podéis hablar lo bueno, siendo malos? Porque de la abundancia del corazón habla la boca.

35 El hombre bueno, del buen tesoro del corazón saca buenas cosas; y el hombre malo, del mal tesoro saca malas cosas.

36 Mas yo os digo que de toda palabra ociosa que hablen los hombres, de ella darán cuenta en el día del juicio.

37 Porque por tus palabras serás justificado, y por tus palabras serás condenado.

La generación perversa demanda señal
(Lc. 11.29-32)

38 Entonces respondieron algunos de los escribas y de los fariseos, diciendo: Maestro, deseamos ver de ti señal.

39 El respondió y les dijo: La generación mala y adúltera demanda señal; pero señal no le será dada, sino la señal del profeta Jonás.

40 Porque como estuvo Jonás en el vientre del gran pez tres días y tres noches, así estará el Hijo del Hombre en el corazón de la tierra tres días y tres noches.

41 Los hombres de Nínive se levantarán en el juicio con esta generación, y la condenarán; porque ellos se arrepintieron a la predicación de Jonás, y he aquí más que Jonás en este lugar.

42 La reina del Sur se levantará en el juicio con esta generación, y la condenará; porque ella vino de los fines de la tierra para oír la sabiduría de Salomón, y he aquí más que Salomón en este lugar.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Ese video es de hace un par de años y ya entonces se le ven serias dificultades para arrodillarse. Es notorio que sino lo hace ahora cuando a lo largo de su vida se habrá arrodillado mil veces ante el Señor es porque sufre de las rodillas y lo incapacitan para tal movimiento. 

Por sus obras os conocemos, no soys ninguna estirpe nueva sobre la tierra sino la viejos hijos de la serpiente.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Claro... Claro... Y tampoco se pone los zapatos rojos porque no le van bien con el pintalabios...
> 
> Pues custionate entonces por qué sí se arrodilla ante imágenes de Lutero entonces... que es lo que muestra el vídeo... que por supuesto no te molestas ni en ver...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Alguien que tubiera conciencia y fuera del Señor se retractaria de haber acusado con que el Papa es el anticristo porque no se arrodilla en un evento cuando los videos dejan claro que hace años ya tenia serios problemas para hacerlo. Pero vosotros soys de vuestro padre satanas y haceis su naturaleza. 

Sobre la ceremonio de la canoa de marras ya esta dicho que se venero a Dios y a la Virgen, quizas a las gargolas muertas que se encaramaron a la preciosa arquitectura de la Iglesia para vestir su propia vanidad eso les importan lo mas minimo, pero un Cristiano debe de alegrarse de que unas ovejas descarriadas hayan regresado al rebaño del Señor.












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News
El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News
Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas




Sapo Concho dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Van a quedar encaramados al garaje estas gargolas cuando la bala de plata de la Excomunión caiga sobre ellos. Alli se adornarán de neumaticos y cambios de aceite y sobre todo de vulcanizados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Sabed Gargolas que soys de facto anatema

con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.

Y tal como anunciaron los profetas soys carne muerta, ¿que sino carne muerta acusa de no arrodillarse a quien fisicamente no peude hacerlo?

LEVITICO 27:29 Ninguna persona separada como anatema podrá ser rescatada; indefectiblemente ha de ser muerta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

Voy a poner nuevamente la difamación para que quede constancia del crimen de esta rata.
@Kairós la gargola tampoco anda mejor, difama y despues no se retracta, se cumple pue lo que se dice de los sepulcros blanqueados, por dentro llenos de inmundicia.





Sapo Concho dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Oct 2019)

@Kairós vibora, ¿tomas por valido el testimonio de los que dicen que aquello no era la virgen pero no los tomas por valido cuando dicen que aquello no era nada pagano? si son creibles en juicio lo son en todo y si no lo son, lo son en nada.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Oct 2019)

como advertí mensajes atrás, pasaste de criticar a Francisco a hacerlo con Juan Pablo II e igualmente contra Benedicto XVI.


si se te veía el plumero, ahora ya es que lo muestras descaradamente.



si no me equivoco, acabarás despotricando contra todos los papas habidos y por haber.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Oct 2019)

Debe de estarlo dado que existen elementos en la iglesia que estan dando muestras de rebeldia luciferina. Si los arrojan a los garajes os estará bien empleado, luego ya os peleareis entre vosotros para ver quien cambia mejor las ruedas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Oct 2019)

Menudas imagenes paganas de las narices a las que se les dedican oraciones Cristianas












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News
El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News
Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas

Es como cuando los protestantes cuando acusan de que la veneracion a la Virgen y al niño Dios es realmente paganismo Isis&Horus. Como ves tienes mucho que ver con los proscritos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Oct 2019)

Habrás de responder por tus injurias contra el Sucesor de Pedro, que ya a titulo personal se le ve una persona buena y afectuosa. Porque lo que estais haciendo no es una critica veraz sino una caza y la destrucción de la reputación de un hombre por difamaciones. Aqui nadie se ha retractado de haber dicho que el Papa es un rebelde ante Dios por no arrodillarse cuando esta claro que tiene un problema en las rodillas, lo que has hecho tu es manipular el video metiendo x3 o x4 de velocidad para que parezca que es un atleta cuando en el original a duras penas se incorpora.

Dios lo sabe todo y las escamas de reptil no son ninguna barrera infranqueable para él. 



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Yo nunca dije que bergoglio era el anticristo, es más ya es la segunda vez que lo desmiento pero como sois unos retrasados mentales con el seso podrido sois incapaces de leer nada y mucho menos de recordarlo.
> *Afirmar que bergoglio es el anticristo es una chorrada, en todo caso sería el falso profeta.*
> 
> Te lo pongo en tamaño subnormal para que te enteres, tarada.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Oct 2019)

Como ya te dije manipulas un video metiendole x4 de velocidad con la intención de que parezca que es un atleta para dar la impresion de que no se arrodilla en el evento de ahora porque no le da la gana. Eso es presentación falsa de pruebas y si a la bazofia subhumana que lo hace se le diera el propicio hierro que se merecen el mundo seria un lugar mejor.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Pero cómo se puede ser tan retrasado mental... Es obvio que está a cámara rápida... Porque sino no sería un gif... sería un vídeo de youtube.... Y lo hago así porque *como acusas y luego no lees ni miras las pruebas que exponen los demás, así no te escurres por las rendijas como las ratas y así sí que lo ves. Y ves perfectamente como hace el esfuerzo de arrodillarse ante Lutero y luego ante el Santísimo Sacramento no se digna ni a agachar la cabeza como por lo menos hace el sacerdote que tiene al lado...* Pero aún así sigues negando lo evidente, porque eres una rata de alma podrida que defiende a los degenerados y a la degeneración y para colmo me llamas hijo de la serpiente. ¿Tú me lo llamas que defiendes representaciones de Jesucristo en una orgía de homosexuales donde se ve a un cardenal retozando con otros gays? ¿Tú que quitas hierro a que este antipapa CONDECORE EN PERSONA una asesina proabortista, que no se merece ni ser recibida por el Santo Padre? ¿Tú que defiendes cada uno de los insultos que ese antipapa ha dicho de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo con sus ambigüedades?
> 
> Eres un retrasado mental de mierda, puto tarado. Aborto de rata. Seguro que ni tu madre te puede ver delante de la mierda apestosa que eres y no la culpo porque menuda mierda de hijo que ha cagado, que además de un inútil de mierda que vive de la paguita de tarado para colmo es un enfermo mental insoportable que seguro que no es capaz ni de limpiarse sus calzoncillos llenos de fremazos. Seguro que hasta ella está harta de ti, impresentable de mierda. Púdrete en el infierno.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Oct 2019)

La gargola que se encaramo a la iglesia para lucirse, no soporta que suba el olor de los andrajosos, leprosos y pecadores a su nariz. Cuanto sufre la gargola de que la Iglesia no le haga juego a su vanidad, que alguien situe a un Papa que no haga el evangelio!

HECHOS 10 Cornelio llama a Pedro

1
Había en Cesarea cierto hombre llamado Cornelio, que era Centurión de la Compañía llamada la Italiana.
2
Era piadoso y temeroso de Dios, junto con toda su casa. Hacía muchas obras de misericordia para el pueblo y oraba a Dios constantemente.
3
Como a la hora novena del Día, él vio claramente en Visión a un ángel de Dios que Entró hacia él y le dijo: –Cornelio.
4
Con los ojos puestos en el ángel y espantado, él dijo: –¿Qué hay, Señor? Y le dijo: –Tus oraciones y tus obras de misericordia han subido como memorial ante la presencia de Dios.
5
Ahora, pues, Envía hombres a Jope y haz venir a cierto Simón, que tiene por sobrenombre Pedro.
6
Este se hospeda con un tal Simón, curtidor, quien tiene su casa junto al mar.
7
En cuanto se fue el ángel que hablaba con él, Cornelio Llamó a dos de sus criados y a un soldado piadoso de entre sus asistentes,
8
y después de haberles contado todo esto, los Envió a Jope.
9
Al Día siguiente, mientras ellos iban viajando por el camino y llegaban cerca de la ciudad, Pedro Subió a la azotea para orar, como a la sexta hora.
10
Sintió mucha hambre y deseaba comer; pero mientras preparaban la comida, le sobrevino un éxtasis.
11
Vio el cielo abierto y un objeto que Descendía como un gran lienzo, bajado por sus cuatro extremos a la tierra.
12
En el lienzo Había toda clase de Cuadrúpedos y reptiles de la tierra y aves del cielo.
13
Y le vino una voz: –Levántate, Pedro; mata y come.
14
Entonces Pedro dijo: –¡De ninguna manera, Señor! Porque ninguna cosa Común o inmunda he comido Jamás.
15
La voz Volvió a él por segunda vez: –Lo que Dios ha purificado, no lo tengas Tú por Común.
16
Esto Ocurrió tres veces, y de repente el objeto fue elevado al cielo.
17
Mientras Pedro estaba perplejo dentro de Sí acerca de lo que pudiera ser la Visión que Había visto, he Aquí los hombres enviados por Cornelio, habiendo preguntado por la casa de Simón, llegaron a la puerta.
18


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Oct 2019)

Creo que a tanto se tienen esas gargolas en la fachada de la iglesia, que podrian por ellos mismos embellecer el mas sordido garaje con su presencia. Fijaros en los lefreves, que buen lugar para cambiarles la rueda al coche!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Oct 2019)

Ese video es una prueba veraz de como el Papa sufre de las rodillas y habla por si mismo. Por eso has visto que la unica forma de proseguir con el engaño era modificarlo para que pareciera que es un atleta, en lugar de haberte callado y admitir que en efecto ahce años ya tenia serios problemas para arrodillarse. Habras de dar cuentas de todas y cada una de las calumnias que has hecho aqui conscientemente, incluyendo cuando lo acusastes de querer liberar a la asesina del niño gabriel.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Pero qué manipulación pirado... es un gif... lo aceleré para que no durara 2 minutos. Las dos partes están aceleradas y eso no varía el hecho de que bergoglio en la primera se arrodille ante su amado lutero y en la segunda no se digne ni a agachar la cabeza ante el Santísimo Sacramento. Cualquier católico con amor a Jesucristo le dolería ver lo que hace ese antipapa, tú me parece que ya lo adoras más a él que a Cristo... Son evidencias...
> 
> Te vuelvo a repetir los de los zapatos rojos... que representa la sangre de los mártires sobre la que se asienta la Iglesia. Se ve que a bergoglio no le va el color... pero eso tampoco lo ves.
> 
> Allá tú si negas la evidencia, lo único que dejas claro es que estás tarada y que eres cualquier cosa menos un católico. Ahora sigue adorando a tus ídolos paganos con tus cromos de mierda que no se cree nadie más que tu dos palmeras de mierda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Oct 2019)

Que has presentado un video manipulado en el que no se permite apreciar sus severos problemas al arrodillarse es un hecho consumado y que no te has retractado de tu acusación de tomarle por rebelde ante Dios por no arrodillarse otro. Ahora proxigues con la siguiente difamación como lleva siendo la costumbre tambien con @Kairós la vibora anatema, pero esos delitos pesan en vuestra conciencia y en vuestra reputación hasta que no os retracteis, reputacion que ahora teneis de ratas afectas al crimen que bailan la danza del azufre que hara caer sobre ellos el hierro fundido.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> No intentes... modificar la realidad puta tarada... es un gif..., y te vuelvo a repetir, porque como eres una rata cínica de mierda tiendes a inventarte razones para no reconocer lo evidente, que ese detalle no modifica lo que cualquiera en su sano juico y atendiendo a la sana doctrina vería. Lo que indica que además de ser una puto mierdas estás pirada si crees que alguien se cree tus delirios.
> 
> *Si te vas a inventar películas y tonterías para justificar a tu antipapa por lo menos hazlo bien, tarada. Sufrirá de las rodillas... y de cervicales... porque en la segunda parte se puede ver como el sacerdote que está a su lado por lo menos sí agacha la cabeza (al menos), bergoglio ni eso...*
> 
> Y ya veo como la rata pagana de mierda que eres, que a ti no te importa que ese prendita no lleve los zapatos rojos, un tema que eludes porque no sabes ya que inventar para justificar a tu amado bergoglio, al que idolatras por encima de Jesucristo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Oct 2019)

Tu ya has presentado pruebas falsas para respaldar la difamacion contra ese hombre y por ese delito eres culpable. No hay quien te crea, tu juicio esta anegado por la depravación, eres menos que la nada para considerar como puede doblar las rodillas un artritico, mientras no te retractes publicamente de tu publica difamación la marca de cain has de llevar.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Este sí fue el Santo Papa que no repara en esfuerzos en arrodillarse ante el Santísimo, pese a ser más anciano que bergoglio, y a su lado sacerdotes que le ayudan, porque Dios da fuerzas y ayuda a quien se deja ayudar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Oct 2019)

Cuando alguien acusa de un delito tiene este el deber de demostrar su culpabilidad. El acusado no tiene obligacion ninguna de demostrar su inocencia. Es asi que esta rata a pretendido demostrar la culpabilidad del Santo Pater con la prueba falsa de un video manipulado, más cuando no ha logrado demostrar lo que pretendia, aun insiste en que debe de ser el Santo Pater el obligado a demostrar que puede doblar las rodillas. 

Más tenemos culpable, al propio acusador, primero por presentar pruebas falsas y segundo por acusar de culpable a un hombre sin pruebas y pretendiendo que deba de ser él el que demuestre su inocencia. La marca de los malditos caiga sobre tí hijo de la serpiente.


----------



## Cuncas (17 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Cuando alguien acusa de un delito tiene este el deber de demostrar su culpabilidad. El acusado no tiene obligacion ninguna de demostrar su inocencia. Es asi que esta rata a pretendido demostrar la culpabilidad del Santo Pater con la prueba falsa de un video manipulado, más cuando no ha logrado demostrar lo que pretendia, aun insiste en que debe de ser el Santo Pater el obligado a demostrar que puede doblar las rodillas.
> 
> Más tenemos culpable, al propio acusador, primero por presentar pruebas falsas y segundo por acusar de culpable a un hombre sin pruebas y pretendiendo que deba de ser él el que demuestre su inocencia. La marca de los malditos caiga sobre tí hijo de la serpiente.



Demostrado está de sobras, otra cosa es que una RATA de cloaca como tú se dedique a negar sistemáticamente la evidencia porque es un papólatra que idolatra a este antipapa por encima de Jesucristo. Tus degenerados motivos tendrás.

Sigues sin contestar a por qué bergoglio no lleva los zapatos rojos, como hicieron los papas anteriores. Sé que no lo harás porque para eso sí que no tienes argumentos que tergiversar, RATA CÍNICA HIPÓCRITA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Oct 2019)

No rectificas cuando te hemos dado caza manipulando pruebas para difamar gravemente contra el Papa, sino que prosigues con tu miserable actuación pasando la siguiente difamación de que está insultando a conciencia la memoria de los martires de la Iglesia. Eso es algo que tienes en comun con @Kairós, tu hermano en la estirpe de la serpiente, que ha saltado de difamación en difamación sin desdecirse de ninguna en la que ha sido reprendido con falsas pruebas y falaces argumentos.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Demostrado está de sobras, otra cosa es que una RATA de cloaca como tú se dedique a negar sistemáticamente la evidencia porque es un papólatra que idolatra a este antipapa por encima de Jesucristo. Tus degenerados motivos tendrás.
> 
> Sigues sin contestar a por qué bergoglio no lleva los zapatos rojos, como hicieron los papas anteriores. Sé que no lo harás porque para eso sí que no tienes argumentos que tergiversar, RATA CÍNICA HIPÓCRITA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Oct 2019)

Sabes perfectamente que desde que rigue el Dogma de la Infalibilidad Papal nada de eso aplica a Santo Pater, en cambio el anatema que pende sobre el hereje no se a apartado apice de vuestras propias frentes. Si tu niegas la Infalibilidad Papal cuando habla de forma pertinaz sobre una doctrina de fe que ha de ser sostenida por toda la iglesia, cae el sello del anatema en tu frente. Di pues, asi sea.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Oct 2019)

La Iglesia se ha financiado de la aportación de pecadore y eso no vuelve sospechosa a la Iglesia de estar tomada por el pecado. Argumentais como la gargola que soys, más preocupada por la fachada de las cosas, que de la sustancia evangelica de las mismas. 

Quien es el que traiciona su ideario, el abortista o la iglesia, ¿es la iglesia la que da dinero al abortista acaso? Sabed que los anatema tienen por mas creible a los abortistas que a Dios en Mateo 16:18-19


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La Iglesia se ha financiado de la aportación de pecadore y eso no vuelve sospechosa a la Iglesia de estar tomada por el pecado. Argumentais como la gargola que soys, más preocupada por la fachada de las cosas, que de la sustancia evangelica de las mismas.
> 
> Quien es el que traiciona su ideario, el abortista o la iglesia, ¿es la iglesia la que da dinero al abortista acaso? Sabed que los anatema tienen por mas creible a los abortistas que a Dios en Mateo 16:18-19



hmm, no sé Rick, podría tratarse en el fondo de una organización católica que se hace pasar por proabortista... según la lógica inversa de estos individuos, jejeje.

ni al que asó la manteca...


----------



## Cuncas (18 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Valla resulta que la tal imagen es de la Virgen:
> 
> El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News
> 
> ...



Rememorando el comentario de la marikiki el 8 de octubre con respecto a su "tan venerada Nuestra Señora de la Amazonía"

Confirmado: En el Vaticano se adoró un símbolo pagano. “Representaba la vida" | InfoVaticana

¿Esta imagen amazónica representa a la Virgen María? Autoridad del Vaticano responde

*Paolo Ruffini, Prefecto del dicasterio para la Comunicación del Vaticano (Secretaría para la comunicación del Vaticano, ahora llamada dicasterio) se pronunció sobre la polémica imagen de una mujer desnuda embarazada:*
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*“Ninguno ha dicho que es la Virgen María”, precisó.
___________________________________________________________





*


Vaya, vaya... parece que finalmente esa "tan venerada nuestra señora de la amazonía" se destapa como una FARSA...

El vaticano se está contradiciendo a sí mismo, así de claro. Nos acusas a Kairós y a mí de manipular pero lo que están diciendo ellos por diversas páginas y personas oficiales del Vaticano acaba en contradicción entre ellos mismos...

Cada vez se ven más claras la ambigüedades, el afán de confundir, la falta de rigor en este Sínodo que se acaba contradiciendo a sí mismo.

*LUEGO DIRÁS QUE NO TE HEMOS AVISADO A TI Y A LOS QUE TE PALMEAN....*

¿Qué vas a hacer con tus cromos ahora?


----------



## Cuncas (18 Oct 2019)

Pero como ya me los conozco a esta panda de herejes y no es la primera vez que ya han borrado información. Voy a asegurarme de guardar capturas de los diferentes links y a asegurarme también de que las páginas web quedan guardadas en el caché de Archive.org y en mi disco duro...

Se os está desmontando la farsa a ti y a tu panda de palmeras, marikiki.


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (18 Oct 2019)

Los protestones son cuatro gatos, la gente abandona la fé pq empieza a estudiar, hay que quemar libros y escuelas, la gente no puede pensar por si misma, se nos vacian las iglesias y las catedrales! hay que volver a la gleba, la miseria, a curarse con aves marias y padres nuestros que la medicina moderna es algo enviado por Lucifernando.

Bendisiones.


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (18 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Es más, a ver cuando os enteráis que una de las grandes preservadoras e impulsoras del CONOCIMIENTO OCCIDENTAL y de la humanidad fue la IGLESIA CATÓLICA, porque si dependiera de vuestros amados musulmanes (con los que no tenéis valor a gastar esa ironía) o religiosos orientales sólo quedarían cenizas o sólo conoceríamos la cultura oriental...



Me cago en maoma, alá, jesucristo, dios , jahve, buda y todos los engañabobos del mundo, TODAS LAS RELIGIONES SON BASURA, la de los moros esos que tanto se te llena la boca es la misma basura que la tuya. ¿Que no tenemos valor a que? Se os acaba el chiringo, cada vez más ateos, la ciencia avanza, la ignorancia muere.


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (18 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Vale... entonces, ¿a qué vienes a este hilo si tan poco te importan? ¿No tienes que ir a clase hoy?



Estoy haciendo tiempo para ver a tu mujer


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Oct 2019)

mira Sapo Concho, tu amigo Kairós va más lejos que tú, según él Francisco es el anticristo .


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Como no... bernalda metiendo cizaña... al más puro estilo marujón. marikiki se coló por la rendija y ya no da salido...



has visto la última cita que ha puesto? no es acaso la acusación implícita a este papa de ser el anticristo?

tú mismo has demostrado ser más razonable que don Kairós, de esa raya no has pasado y lo valoro.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿Pero vas a leer lo que voy a escribir o vas a pasar de leerlo como has hecho con todo lo que se ha expuesto en las ciento y pico páginas de este hilo? Es que puedo hacer el esfuerzo perfectamente pero la verdad dudo mucho que lo vayas a leer en vista que no has leído lo último que he escrito. ¿Lo vas a leer y a razonar coherentemente o sólo estás para meter mierda? Por todo lo que has aportado a este hilo me parece que es más bien lo segundo... y no estoy por la labor de perder el tiempo con un cizañero retrasado mental... ya he perdido demasiado con la tarada de la marikiki.



`¿has visto la cita a la que me refiero o no?

cuando lo hagas comentamos tu defensa de Kairós al respecto.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ya te he respondido... te copypasteo mi respuesta...
> 
> "¿Dónde dice ahí Kairós que bergoglio *ES* el anticristo? Yo en lo que creo que os basáis vosotros ya se lo leí a Kairós hace tiempo y no dice eso. Y sí, creo lo mismo que pone en ese post. La verdad que las señales de esta Iglesia que está siendo atacada desde dentro... hay que ser muy necio o muy papólatra par no verlas."
> 
> ...



es bastante claro, ¿no? no hace falta que nos extendamos con tanta letra, cualquiera va a su mensaje y lo ve.

a mí lo que me interesa de todo esto es que no vas tan lejos como Kairós, lo cual significa que no te dejas convencer por toda su manipulación.

veo potencial, amigo, por eso considero positivo el tiempo que me tomo contigo.

un abrazo y buenas noches.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

Si el Barça da Dinero al Madrid, suponemos que el que sale perjudicado es el Barsa por eso no lo hace. Pero si una organizacion "heterodoxa" da dinero ala Iglesia, pasa justamente lo contrario.



Bernaldo dijo:


> hmm, no sé Rick, podría tratarse en el fondo de una organización católica que se hace pasar por proabortista... según la lógica inversa de estos individuos, jejeje.
> 
> ni al que asó la manteca...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

Voy a poner nuevamente la prueba falsa para que quede constancia del crimen de esta rata. Vean como modifica la velocidad para dar la impresion de que el Papa es capaz de arrodillarse tranquilamente. 





Sapo Concho dijo:


>






Sapo Concho dijo:


> Yo no he manipulado nada... y que el desgraciado malnacido de bernalda te azuce no te da más razón, tarado. Ya pagaréis... vuestra dialéctica infantiloide y la táctica de negar la realidad y evitar responder a aquello que no podéis manipular no os va a valer de nada ante el Altísimo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

La biblia que tienen hay puesta esa no la ves. Por mucho que te sirvas de tu porno domestico esas no son las figuras que alli se muestran. Lo que se reza alli evidentemente omitido no valla a desmotar la difamacion












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News
El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News
Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

Aqui tienes la adoracion a idolos paganos, en estas oraciones:












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News
El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News
Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Rememorando el comentario de la marikiki el 8 de octubre con respecto a su "tan venerada Nuestra Señora de la Amazonía"
> 
> Confirmado: En el Vaticano se adoró un símbolo pagano. “Representaba la vida" | InfoVaticana
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

Desde los garajes no teneis ninguna autoridad para llamar blasfemo a nadie, para cambiar ruedas si contais con los permisos correspondientes si eso.

con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

En la epoca victoriana el hombre tenia 15 puntos mas de CI, ¿como lo saben? midiendo velocidad de respuesta y sabiendo que esta correlacionado con la IQ. Desde entonces el ateismo se ha vuelto una epidemia, no hace falta disir nada más. Siempre te quedaran referencias ateas como newton, ah que no era ateo. a disfrutar.



BurbujoJibiri dijo:


> Los protestones son cuatro gatos, la gente abandona la fé pq empieza a estudiar, hay que quemar libros y escuelas, la gente no puede pensar por si misma, se nos vacian las iglesias y las catedrales! hay que volver a la gleba, la miseria, a curarse con aves marias y padres nuestros que la medicina moderna es algo enviado por Lucifernando.
> 
> Bendisiones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

que alguien le explique a las viboras que si se toma por fuente valida a un sacerdote para que de testimonio sobre lo que esa imagen no es la virgen tambien ha de considerarsele valida cuando dice que aquello no era nada pagano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

Cuando se trae testigo a un juicio, se le considera legitimo en todo aquello que ha de decir, no solo en lo que interesa de su testimonio. Por suerte estas ratas no lleban un tribunal de justicia.

Tercermundismo e idiocracia rampante


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

Te lo vuelvo a repetir, si tu tomas por fiable el que tal cosa dice, tambien has de tomar por fiable que diga que aquello no era ningun simbolo pagano.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Que ya ha dicho el Vaticano que esa virgen tuya no existe puto retrasado mental bocazas de mierda. Se te acabó el cuento gilipollas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

Musica para mis oidos oir ladrar infraseres



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Vasco de mierda tenías que ser. No hay raza más subnormal y endogámica en el mundo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

te vuelvo a repetir que si tu presentas el testimonio de testigo en un juicio, cuenta todo él no solo lo que a ti te conviene. Idiota.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Buen CI el tuyo que el Vaticano ya ha dicho que esa virgen que tú adoras es una farsa y tu sigues, mongolito de mierda. No te enteras de nada puto retrasdo de mierda. Puta rata apostata tarada, vete con los moros cubo de mierda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

Manipulas, dice TEXTUALMENTE que alli no se adoro a ninguna cosa pagana.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Lee mamonazo y cierra esa boca podrida de apostata de una puta vez, tarada de mierda
> 
> 
> Confirmado: En el Vaticano se adoró un símbolo pagano. “Representaba la vida" | InfoVaticana
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

Me parece que es una figura femenina que no tiene ningún valor sagrado o pagano

nuevamente el sapo haciendo el ridiculo



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Lee puto mamón
> 
> *Paolo Ruffini, Prefecto del dicasterio para la Comunicación del Vaticano (Secretaría para la comunicación del Vaticano, ahora llamada dicasterio) se pronunció sobre la polémica imagen de una mujer desnuda embarazada:*
> __________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

Si tomas por legitimo el testimonio de ese sacerdote, que no tiene porque serlo dado que habla de sus impresiones personales, o lo es para todo lo que dice o para nada de lo que dice. Es elemental salvo para los idiota.s


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

pagaras

Voy a poner nuevamente la prueba falsa para que quede constancia del crimen de esta rata. Vean como modifica la velocidad para dar la impresion de que el Papa es capaz de arrodillarse tranquilamente. 





Sapo Concho dijo:


>






Sapo Concho dijo:


> Yo no he manipulado nada... y que el desgraciado malnacido de bernalda te azuce no te da más razón, tarado. Ya pagaréis... vuestra dialéctica infantiloide y la táctica de negar la realidad y evitar responder a aquello que no podéis manipular no os va a valer de nada ante el Altísimo.






Sapo Concho dijo:


> Se te acabó la cháchara de tarada y vete a adorar a mahoma por a Dios ya le has faltado bastante al respeto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

Aver lo repito para que cuaje en ese cerebro necrosado que gastas, si tu presentas una fuente X como de fiar para dejar constancia, no puedes a continuar decir que esa fuente X se equivoca, cuando dice que aquello no era nada pagano.

Otro idota mas que se va a la hades.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

te repito que si tomas por valido lo que dice ese fulano entonces has de tomar por valido lo que dice que aquello no era ninguna cosa pagana, porque si la fuente no es valida y se inventa las cosas como le plazca no te sirve como fuente de saber lo que sucedio alli. Menos droga y mas estudiar.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> *QUE LO HA DICHO EL SECRETARIO DE COMUNICACIÓN DEL VATICANO, TARADA.
> 
> NO EXISTE ESA VIRGEN
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

sapo desgraciado que paso con la enciclopedia aquella que hibas a preparar sobre el rh-, te recompusistes al final del roto perpetrado en tu lamentable figura?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

te lo repito nuevamente, si el secretario es valido para decir que aquello no era la virgen, tambien ha de tomarse por cierto cuando dice que aquello no era ninguna cosa pagana.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Hasta ese punto eres un tarado de mierda.
> 
> O sea que ahora el *SECRETARIO DE COMUNICACIÓN DEL VATICANO* no es un fuente fiable.
> 
> Tú no eres católico, deja de engañar y de meter mierda y vete con los moros a comerle el rabo a Mahoma. Rata pagana de mierda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

menuda idiocia que gastan, si se toma a un testigo por fiable para testificar lo es en todo, no se toma por verdad solo aquello que interesa y el resto se toma por mentira. Si es tanto capaz de verdad como de mentir, entonces no es fiable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

sapo, cuanto tiempo de tu lamentable vida hintelestual desperdiciastes en aquel proyecto del rh-, menos mal que te pare a tiempo sino aun estarias dando pena con aquello hasta la eternidad


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

lo importante es que he obrado una metamorfosis en ti, has pasado de ser un ñordicvck paganoide afecto a comer setas en el bosque para nefar a ser un sedegarajista. Es una mejora evidente en mi opinion.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

te lo vuelvo a repetir que ya veo que te cuesta, si es portavoz fiable para decir que aquello no era la virgen, tambien es fiable cuando dice que a quello no era nada pagano. Capiscono?



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Mira marikiki no me hagas reir.
> 
> *SABES PERFECTAMENTE QUE SIGNIFICA ESE CARGO, ES UN PORTAVOZ. OBVIAMENTE NO IMPARTE DOCTRINA SE LIMITA A COMUNICAR LO QUE LE MANDAN QUE COMUNIQUE A LA PRENSA. SÉ QUE LO SABES PERO LO IGNORAS PORQUE NO ERES CATÓLICO, ERES UNA PUTA RATA MUSULMANA DE MIERDA O UN PUTO MASÓN QUE SE DEDICA A METER MIERDA. QUE TE DEN MALNACIDO.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

si el sedegarajismo va a ser la etapa intermedia entre la autentica rendición a DIOS y la depravación pagana del bosque nefante, ahora mismo lo firmo para todos los ñordicvck. La paz del señor sea con vosotros y larga vida al Santo Pater


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

Que si pobre enfermo, si das por valida la fuente de esas impresiones has de dar por valida esta impresion:

*Me parece que es una figura femenina que no tiene ningún valor sagrado o pagano*

Menuda paciencia hay que tener con los infraseres de verdad.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 171292
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

me parece muy bien tu talento para generar filfa insustancial, pero como te digo si das por valida una fuente de informacion, la das para todo lo que dice, porque sino de facto no es una fuente validad de información. Menos mal que te pare a tiempo antes de que siguieras haceindo el imbecil con lo del Rh- y aun no me has dado tristes gracias, malcriado.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Púdrete en tus mentiras. Si Dios te ha dado esa enfermedad mental porque te la mereces, mereces vivir en las mentiras que te creas, mereces condenarte por decir esas mismas mentiras... Hasta nunca, esa locura no te va a abandonar nunca... morirás en ella. Esa es tu penitencia en vida... y espera por la que te vendrá tras tu muerte.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Oct 2019)

dame las puñeteras gracias malcriado


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Oct 2019)

minuto 1:20


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Lo han utilizado los sembradores de la cizaña para crear desconfianza donde no la hay.

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909




Bernaldo dijo:


> minuto 1:20


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Juan 8:44 Sois de vuestro padre el diablo y queréis hacer los deseos de vuestro padre. El fue un homicida desde el principio, y no se ha mantenido en la verdad porque no hay verdad en él. Cuando habla mentira, habla de su propia naturaleza, porque es mentiroso y el padre de la mentira.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Evidentemente si el que escribe el articulo es un sedegarajista que niega MATEO 16:18 y la infalibiliad Papal dogma revelado por el espiritu santo en 1870, es en consecuencia de una religión diferente. Un protestante.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Videos del papa desmintiendo de su propia boca de lo que le acusan estos hijos de la serpierte antigua llamada Satanas:








APOCALIPSIS 12: 10Y oí una gran voz en el cielo, que decía: Ahora ha venido la salvación, el poder y el reino de nuestro Dios y la autoridad de su Cristo, porque el acusador de nuestros hermanos, el que los acusa delante de nuestro Dios día y noche, ha sido arrojado. 11Ellos lo vencieron por medio de la sangre del Cordero


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Estaos alerta para que no broteis vosotros como la cizaña por las calumnias y las mentiras con las que os embelesas los oidos y ojos. 

Creo en Dios Padre todopoderoso, creador del cielo y de la tierra. Creo en Jesucristo, su único Hijo, nuestro Señor. Fue concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu Santo y nació de María la Virgen. Padeció bajo el poder de Poncio Pilato. Fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado. Descendió a los infiernos. Al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos. Subió a los cielos, y está sentado a la derecha de Dios Padre todopoderoso. Desde allí ha de venir a juzgar a vivos y muertos. *Creo en el Espíritu Santo, la santa Iglesia católica*, la comunión de los santos, el perdón de los pecados, la resurrección de la carne, y la vida eterna. Amén.
MATEO 13:24

Parábola del trigo y la cizaña

24 Les refirió otra parábola, diciendo: El reino de los cielos es semejante a un hombre que sembró buena semilla en su campo;

25 pero mientras dormían los hombres, vino su enemigo y sembró cizaña entre el trigo, y se fue.

26 Y cuando salió la hierba y dio fruto, entonces apareció también la cizaña.

27 Vinieron entonces los siervos del padre de familia y le dijeron: Señor, ¿no sembraste buena semilla en tu campo? ¿De dónde, pues, tiene cizaña?

28 El les dijo: Un enemigo ha hecho esto. Y los siervos le dijeron: ¿Quieres, pues, que vayamos y la arranquemos?

29 El les dijo: No, no sea que al arrancar la cizaña, arranquéis también con ella el trigo.

30 Dejad crecer juntamente lo uno y lo otro hasta la siega; y al tiempo de la siega yo diré a los segadores: Recoged primero la cizaña, y atadla en manojos para quemarla; pero recoged el trigo en mi granero.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Oct 2019)

hace no muchos días queríais utilizar sus palabras contra el Papa... ahora que sale al paso de vuestras manipulaciones también le metéis en el mismo saco, eh?
















*"¡Basta!", es la respuesta del cardenal Sarah a quienes alientan inexistentes conflictos entre él y Papa Francisco*





















*"La gente escribe cosas para oponernos, contra el Santo Padre, o entre obispos o entre cardenales. Es ridículo. No debemos caer en esta trampa".*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Solo en tu mente y en tus acusadoras palabras es un rito pagano, alli cantan a la casa comun que es la Iglesia.


“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909













Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News
El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News
Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Lo toman por fiable cuando dice X pero por no fiable cuando dice estar en total sintonia con el Papa. Si se invoca el nombre alguien para conferirle autoridad a unas palabras, entonces se ha de admitir que tiene autoridad para todo lo que diga.

Fijate estas serpientes como le pretenden autoridad al cardenal cuando dice lo que ellos quieren escuchar y se la quitan cuando dice cosas que ellos no quieren oir, y esto es porque la autoridad no proviene del cardenal, sino de ellos mismos que se la otorgan de acuerdo a su propia opinión. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> hace no muchos días queríais utilizar sus palabras contra el Papa... ahora que sale al paso de vuestras manipulaciones también le metéis en el mismo saco, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Una canoa no es ningun idolo pagano, y si alli se reza al Señor y la Virgen es de FACTO una ceremonia cristiana.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Como a ti que te embelesaron con tu señora de la canoa y ahora ya han dicho que es un ídolo pagano, pero tú ya lo adoraste. Os están condenando arrastrandoos a la apostasía con ambigüedades, gente de poca fe y pobre doctrina.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Vamos a recordar las azañas de los criminales que siembran la cizaña

Vean como manipulan gift para hacer ver que el papa es una atleta que peude arrodillarse facilmente para despues echarle en caro no haberlo hecho cuando les da la gana.





Sapo Concho dijo:


>



Y aun está por alli perdido cuando se invento una noticia de que el papa queria liberar al asesino del niño Gabriel.

Por estas mentiras se reconoce a los hijos de la serpiente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Habla de locos quien ve a la canoa como un idiolo pagano, aqui tienes lo que se rezó en ese lugar:

Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News
El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News
Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Tu locura de afirmar realidades paralelas, aparte de ser ridícula y de demostrar que estás loco, no te va a salvar.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo toman por fiable cuando dice X pero por no fiable cuando dice estar en total sintonia con el Papa. Si se invoca el nombre alguien para conferirle autoridad a unas palabras, entonces se ha de admitir que tiene autoridad para todo lo que diga.
> 
> Fijate estas serpientes como le pretenden autoridad al cardenal cuando dice lo que ellos quieren escuchar y se la quitan cuando dice cosas que ellos no quieren oir, y esto es porque la autoridad no proviene del cardenal, sino de ellos mismos que se la otorgan de acuerdo a su propia opinión.



la trayectoria de escalación de este tipo contra los diferentes papas, porque no se ha quedado en la difamación a Francisco sino que se ha remontado ya a varios me hace convencerme cada vez más en la idea de que este tipo podría de ser de cualquier secta, cualquier cosa menos católico, aunque se quiera hacer pasar por tal, solo utiliza a unos contra otros tomando citas de aquí y de allá.

sería interesante saber a quién sirve este personaje.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Es un protestante inflitrado como digo, vio que nadie hiba a su garaje a cambiarse las ruedas y entonces vino como gargola a encaramarse a la Iglesia y trata de abrirse hueco entre las piedras, pero no puede pues ya es anatema latae sententiae como esta meridiano al llamar anticristo al papra y decir que sostiene de modo pertinaz doctrina heretica cuando no puede hacerlo por Dogma revelado:

con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.

Emplea declaraciones de antes de este Dogma de Fe para tratar de derribarlo, lo cual es nuevamente una pretension de su herencia protestonta, pues siendo dogma de Fe vigente es irrefutable.




Bernaldo dijo:


> la trayectoria de escalación de este tipo contra los diferentes papas, porque no se ha quedado en la difamación a Francisco sino que se ha remontado ya a varios me hace convencerme cada vez más en la idea de que este tipo podría de ser de cualquier secta, cualquier cosa menos católico, aunque se quiera hacer pasar por tal, solo utiliza a unos contra otros tomando citas de aquí y de allá.
> 
> sería interesante saber a quién sirve este personaje.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Lo que tú quieras, pirada. Saluda a lutero y a bergoglio en los infiernos...



aléjate del veneno de Kairós, compa, no te hará bien y en el fondo de tu ser lo sabes, lo percibes.

un abrazo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

NInguno de los que han participado aqui son lo que dicen ser, pero por sus obras, insultando al santo Pater no son catolicos eso está claro. ya que dentro del sedegarajismo sean protestantes o masones o X, habra que ver. Pero la catolicamispanie ya dejo claro que la salvacion es por la fe luego luterana de facto es.



CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Cristo nos trajo el perdón de los pecados, *la salvación es por la Fe.*



y no quiso retractarse


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Lo vuelvo a repetir, si se toma por autoridad a quien dice que aquello no era la virgen tambien es autoridad cuando dice que no es un simbolo pagano. 



Sapo Concho dijo:


> *¿Esta imagen amazónica representa a la Virgen María? Autoridad del Vaticano responde*
> 
> Paolo Ruffini, Prefecto del dicasterio para la Comunicación del Vaticano se pronunció sobre la polémica imagen de una mujer desnuda embarazada, presente en distintos eventos del Sínodo de la Amazonía y que se ha identificado de distintas formas: como la madre tierra, como un símbolo de la vida y la fertilidad e incluso como la Virgen María.
> “Creo que fue una estatua que banal o fundamentalmente representaba la vida y basta. Creo que ver símbolos de paganismo o de otro tipo es ver el mal donde no hay”, dijo Paolo Ruffini, Prefecto del Dicasterio para la Comunicación del Vaticano durante la rueda de prensa realizada este miércoles 16 de octubre en la Sala Stampa.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Este tiene su propio veneno ademas de una letrina en la boca, ninguno que aspira a la verdad y a la critica veridica manipula pruebas como lo ha hecho para desacreditar a un hombre:

Voy a poner nuevamente la prueba falsa para que quede constancia del crimen de esta rata. Vean como modifica la velocidad para dar la impresion de que el Papa es capaz de arrodillarse tranquilamente. 





Sapo Concho dijo:


>






Bernaldo dijo:


> aléjate del veneno de Kairós, compa, no te hará bien y en el fondo de tu ser lo sabes, lo percibes.
> 
> un abrazo.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Olvídame, rata.



qué va, qué va, no te dejaré en el pozo, ni hablar.

mano tendida, amigo.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> En el pozo estás tú que ya has defendido la adoración de ídolos paganos, entre otras muchas barbaridades como está sobradamente probado en este hilo, pese a tener acceso ilimitado al conocimiento de la Doctrina. Ya has arrastrado definitivamente a marikiki aprovechándote de su debilidad mental y su locura. ¿Cuántos más quieres para complacer a tu amo? A mí no me vas envenenar con tu ponzoña.



has visto el vídeo que puse de Sarah?

reflexiona sobre la denuncia que hace.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Sarah ahora se ha dado a la ambigüedad para conservar su estatus de cardenal. No puede defender la tradición y a su vez defender a quien está llamando fanáticos a quienes defienden la tradición, si lo hace cae en el ambigüedad, además de estar defendiendo a quienes están destruyendo ahora mismo la Iglesia paganizándola y llevándola a la apostasía intentándo fusionarla con los protestantes con el ecumenismo extremo.
> 
> No te voy a pedir que tú reflexiones, que deberías; pero no lo vas a hacer ya que no es tu cometido porque tú estás aquí sólo por envenenar, para defender la ambigüedad y a aplaudir guiando a la perdición a quienes están confundidos en ella. Es lo que siempre has hecho, aunque sea de manera mediocre porque en virtudes se te ve escaso, sobretodo intelectuales, ya que hasta un loco argumenta mejor que tú, aunque sea con mentiras y tergiversando la realidad, pero aún así lo hace mejor que tú que aún no has aportado nada más que tus jaleos y azuces a marikiki asegurándote de que se emponzoñe hasta la médula.



claro que puede y debe defender la Tradición, por eso entre otras cosas es y se maniefiesta fiel al Papa.

es la propaganda de los insidiosos la que te ha confundido, como a algunas otras personas, espero que sus declaraciones sirvan para ayudarte a comprender la situación.

en cuanto al Ariki, efectivamente, me supera ampliamente en su capacidad argumentativa... pero tampoco es un desdoro porque no hay nadie capaz en todo el foro de hacerle frente con mediano éxito, es algo verdaderamente admirable lo de esta persona... y por lo que me supongo es una persona joven, así que imagínate a medida de que vaya ampliando conocimientos y refinando su estilo.

no es sensato que te tomes a pecho las discusiones con él, busca mejor aprender, tiene cosas verdaderamente geniales.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> "_claro que puede y debe defender la Tradición, por eso entre otras cosas es y se maniefiesta fiel al Papa._"
> 
> ¿Al mismo antipapa que llama fanáticos a los tradicionalistas? Muy bien bernalda , demostrando tu tara mental severa en cada comentario. No te extrañe que me ria de ti y que considere que eres un retrasado mental con menos memoria que un pez de pecera y con menos argumentos que un burro con un saco de cebada atado a la cabeza.
> 
> ...



espero que reirte de mí te ayude, Sapo Concho, lo que haga falta por echarte una mano.

que tengas una buena tarde de domingo, la semana que viene más.


----------



## Tomate-chan (20 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Sarah ahora se ha dado a la ambigüedad para conservar su estatus de cardenal. No puede defender la tradición y a su vez defender a quien está llamando fanáticos a quienes defienden la tradición, si lo hace cae en el ambigüedad, además de estar defendiendo a quienes están destruyendo ahora mismo la Iglesia paganizándola y llevándola a la apostasía intentándo fusionarla con los protestantes con el ecumenismo extremo.
> 
> No te voy a pedir que tú reflexiones, que deberías; pero no lo vas a hacer ya que no es tu cometido porque tú estás aquí sólo por envenenar, para defender la ambigüedad y a aplaudir guiando a la perdición a quienes están confundidos en ella. Es lo que siempre has hecho, aunque sea de manera mediocre porque en virtudes se te ve escaso, sobretodo intelectuales, ya que hasta un loco argumenta mejor que tú, aunque sea con mentiras y tergiversando la realidad, pero aún así lo hace mejor que tú que aún no has aportado nada más que tus jaleos y azuces a marikiki asegurándote de que se emponzoñe hasta la médula.



Todavia sigues discutiendo con estos maricones? jajajaja, lo que mas les joderia seria dejarlos aqui solos comiendose las pollas entre ellos. Haz que pase


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

No te enteras, te digo que si el pive es creible cuando dice que aquello no era la virgen, tambien lo es cuando dice que auello no era nada pagano. Que los infiltrados no teneis por autoridad al clero eso ya es otra cosa.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿Autoridad? Ninguna. Ni por parte del Dicasterio ni por parte de Vatican News. Se demuestra la ambigüedad con que siembran la fe de débiles creyentes para que acaben apostatando y condenándose definitivamente, como es tu caso. Es inconcebible que ambos cauces oficiales se acaben contradiciendo de esa manera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

En el video original se le ve con muchas dificultades para arrodillarse y de eso hace mas de 2 años, lo que muestro es como creastes una prueba falsa con el gif metiendole x4 velocidad para que la gente crea que es un atleta y asi tengan la implresion de que no se arrodilla porque no le da la gana.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Hasta donde llega tu locura... que estás poniendo una vez tras otra la prueba de que bergoglio se arrodilla ante lutero y no ante el Santísimo Sacramento... y crees que eso te da a razón... Hay que estar majara... del todo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Eso de que lo hace para no perder el estatus de cardenal y que no se debe a su propia integridad personal es una nueva difamacion con el made in las ratas.
Si sobre un cardenal pende no conservar su puesto por lo que sujeris que este dice, con mas razon pende sobre vosotros la excomunión por todas las cosas que suscribis de las cosas que entendeis de ese cardenal para alimentar vuestras propias herejias contra el Papa.




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Sarah ahora se ha dado a la ambigüedad para conservar su estatus de cardenal. No puede defender la tradición y a su vez defender a quien está llamando fanáticos a quienes defienden la tradición, si lo hace cae en el ambigüedad, además de estar defendiendo a quienes están destruyendo ahora mismo la Iglesia paganizándola y llevándola a la apostasía intentándo fusionarla con los protestantes con el ecumenismo extremo.
> 
> No te voy a pedir que tú reflexiones, que deberías; pero no lo vas a hacer ya que no es tu cometido porque tú estás aquí sólo por envenenar, para defender la ambigüedad y a aplaudir guiando a la perdición a quienes están confundidos en ella. Es lo que siempre has hecho, aunque sea de manera mediocre porque en virtudes se te ve escaso, sobretodo intelectuales, ya que hasta un loco argumenta mejor que tú, aunque sea con mentiras y tergiversando la realidad, pero aún así lo hace mejor que tú que aún no has aportado nada más que tus jaleos y azuces a marikiki asegurándote de que se emponzoñe hasta la médula.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

la densidad de homoerotismo en tus intervenciones no es normal



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Todavia sigues discutiendo con estos maricones? jajajaja, lo que mas les joderia seria dejarlos aqui solos comiendose las pollas entre ellos. Haz que pase


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la densidad de homoerotismo en tus intervenciones no es normal



es curioso, no dejan de pivotar entorno a ese tema...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Sino tienes argumentos mejor callate.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> No pienso seguir más tu locura, tarada de mierda. Create todas las realidades paralelas que te de la gana.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Todo eso está refutado, del mismo modo que no se puede derribar el papado porque en el romanico Asturiano exista pornografia en la arquitectura eclesiastica tampoco puedes derribarla tu porque creas ver homosexualidad en los frescos de lo que sea que hay en nosedonde. Lo de la condecoración ya vimos que es un pin de visita. Lo del idolo pagano vimos que tampoco porque en esa ceremonia se adoro al Señor y a la Virgen. Que no se ponga zapatos rojos en una momento dado significa que desprecia a los martires es algo que en exclusiva está en tu alucinada mollera.

Está todo desmontado. Pero aqui lo que ha salido a la luz es como presentais pruebas falsas para sostener vuestras difamaciones, como cuando @Kairós dijo que el papa es mason, que hay un ovispo suizo que quiere casar homosexuales o como cuando tu presentas un gif manipulado para hacernos creer que el Papa no tiene ningun problema en arrodillarse o cuando dices que quiere liberar a la quezada asesina del niño gabriel.

Voy a poner nuevamente la prueba falsa para que quede constancia del crimen de esta rata. Vean como modifica la velocidad para dar la impresion de que el Papa es capaz de arrodillarse tranquilamente. 





Sapo Concho dijo:


>






Sapo Concho dijo:


> Sobran argumentos... cientos de posts de argumentos para que un tarado de mierda niegue la evidencia ante sus ojos y prefiera defender a homosexuales que representan a Jesus en una catedral dentro de una orgía gay, o que prefiera defender una condecoración dada por bergoglio en persona a una proabortista, o que prefiera defender a un antipapa que no es capaz siquiera ni de agachar la cabeza ante el Santísimo (serán las cervicales... también), que prefiere adorar a un ídolo pagano y reconocer una falsa virgen llevado por su fanatismo papólatra y que se niega a responder a aquello que no puede manipular en su mente enfermiza... como a por qué bergoglio no lleva nunca (como los papas anteriores hicieron) los zapatos rojos que representan la Sangre de los Mártires sobre la que se asienta la Iglesia. Como esto último ya no te da la locura para tergiversarlo, lo ignoras... Y como este cientos y cientos de argumentos que hemos expuesto Kairós y yo...
> 
> Estás majareta marikiki. estás tarada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Aqui testimonio explicito del Papa recordando a los martires



Estos esquizofrenicos aun tendran en mayor consideracion que se ponga o no unos zapatos rojos en noseque para saber la opinion del papa al respecto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Puedes observar que tiene serios problemas para arrodillarse y para levantarse, un condicion artitrica degenerativa que se habria puesto peor en el evento que señalais. Seguramente se haya arrodillado mil veces ante el Señor pero eso lo omitis porque estais locos en odio al Sucesor de Pedro..



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ponlo, ponlo... mira como se arrodilla ante lutero... miralo... Y mira en el gif como ni siquiera se digna a agachar la cabeza ante el Santísimo.
> 
> TARADA...
> 
> ¿LO DE LOS ZAPATOS ROJOS NO LO CONTESTAS, TARADA DE MIERDA? RATA APÓSTATA PAPÓLATRA Y ADORADORA DE ÍDOLOS PAGANOS.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Decirme aver donde pone en el Evangelio que hace falta llevar zapatos rojos, menuda panda de tarados. Si la cuestion es si el Papa tiene en cuenta a los martires aqui teneis testimonios



menuda forma de despreciar a los martires. Aqui los que despreciais a los martires es los que insultais a la Iglesia por la que muchos martires dieron su vida.

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Atencion a la chaladura de estas ratas, segun ellos el Papa seria tremendo hereje por no llevar zapatos rojos que se sepa ni viene en el evangelio ni es dogma de fe. ¿Pero entonces ellos que clase de aberrantes criaturas del inframundo son si niegan MAteo 16:18-19 y la infalibilidad Papal?

tiene el cerebro necrosado por los vapores sulfurosos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

¿No has visto como se pronuncia de su palabra en el asunto de los martires gusano inmundo? ¿o llamas mentiroso al santo pater cuando se pronuncia rata del hades?



Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿Y LAS CERVICALES TAMBIÉN, PUTA TARADA DE MIERDA?
> 
> LO DE LOS ZAPATOS... ¿NO LE COMBINAN CON LA ROPA INTERIOR O QUÉ PASA?


----------



## Gorguera (20 Oct 2019)

Los equipos que van a exhumar a Franco ya están en el valle, y sacarán su cuerpo en las próximas horas.

Vuelvo a preguntar ¿Qué ha hecho Francisco para evitar esto, a parte de -"cargarle el muerto" a alguien que es un "donnadie" en la jerarquía eclesiástica?

¿Qué ha hecho?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

aver gusano, ingnora o recuerda a los martires el Santo Pater? tan bobo eres que pretendes refutar estas palabras porque no se pone unos zapatos rojos cuando a ti te parezca que se los tienen que poner? y tu desgraciado que clase de hereje eres que niegas Mateo 16:18-19 y atacas al sucesor de pedro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Se ve perfectamente en el video que tiene severos problemas para arrodillarse, por eso has tenido que meterle x4 en el gif para que de la impresion de que es un atleta. Ademas de que el Papa se ha caido ya varias veces. las miles de veces que se habra arrodillado en el altar eso para vosotros escoria no significa nada.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿Ahora eres médico también tarada? Deja de inventar... que das asco papólatra de mierda. El que verdaderamente sufría artrosis era Benedicto XVI y él sí se arrodillaba ante el Altísimo y sí llevaba los zapatos rojos, honrando a quienes dieron su vida por Cristo...
> 
> 
> 
> A bergoglio lo que le pasa que es de todo menos católico como tú, impresentable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Voy a poner nuevamente la prueba falsa para que quede constancia del crimen de esta rata. Vean como modifica la velocidad del gif para dar la impresion de que el Papa es capaz de arrodillarse tranquilamente. 





Sapo Concho dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Más 



aver gusano pocho como sigues manteniendo aqui delante de todos que desprecia a los martires. DEjar la droga es el primer paso para que la necrosis cerebral no prosiga y pada frenar los delirios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Es la prueba de que sufre de la rodilla
Aqui pruebas de que si se ha arrodillado en Eucaristia






Eres tu escoria inmunda que tiene que demostrar que cuando no se arrodillo en el evento de marras lo hizo porque no le apetecia, no porque tiene artrosis o artritis



Sapo Concho dijo:


> La prueba de que este antipapa se arrodilla ante una imagen de lutero y ante el Santísimo Sacramento es incapaz de siquiera inclinar la cabeza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Aqui el que se inventa pruebas rata inmunda eres tu que cree gifs multiplicando la velocidad para que no seamos conscientes de que sufre de la rodilla que se aprecia claramente en como se arrodilla con dificultad en el video. habras de pagar por tus difamaciones,

Voy a poner nuevamente la prueba falsa para que quede constancia del crimen de esta rata. Vean como modifica la velocidad del gif para dar la impresion de que el Papa es capaz de arrodillarse tranquilamente. 





Sapo Concho dijo:


>










Sapo Concho dijo:


> Sigue juastificándolo, ttarada de mierda. Incluso inventándote diagnósticos médicos. MNo tiene justuficación alguna para no llevar NUNCA los zapatos rojos, con lo que eso representa. Me da igul lo que diga ese antipapa... por decir también ha dicho que el Triunfo de la Cruz fue un un fracaso... Púdrete en el oinfierno por defender todo lo que has defendido, papólatra de mierda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

El que tiene que demostrar que el Papa no se arrodilla porque le da la gana y no porque tiene un problema en las rodillas es el acusador. Esta basura inmunda es impermeable a los principios del Derecho.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Puedes alegar tu artritis cuando insultas al Sucesor de San Padro y no someterte a quien tiene las llaves del Cielo por Cristo recividas? quizas demencia puedas alegar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

el dia que el santo pater muera diran que no se levanta para no dar misa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

El papa tiene problemas en las rodillas como se ve en el video. Eres tu quien tiene que demostrar cosa que no puedes que no las tiene y que no se arrodilla porque no le da la gana.
El papa se ha pronunciado sobre los martires en los multiples videos que he puesto sin necesidad de que ningun zapato rojo deba de hablar por el, ,maldita maruja.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Benedicto XVI sí tenía problemas en las rodillas y sí se arrodillaba ante el Santísimo.
> Benedito XVI sí llevaba los zapatos rojos en honor a la sangre derramada por los mártires, al giaul que los llevaron anteriores papas.
> Benedicto XVI no se dedicó a confundir a los fieles divulgando falsa doctrina y ambigüedades, barbaridades a las que sí nos tiene acostumbrados ya ese antipapa bergoglio que tanto adoras, papólatra.
> 
> Eres un impresentable, una rata aóstata convertida a la apapolatría que justifica incluso la adoración de ídolos paganas y toda clase de barbaridades. no eres católico, ni siquiera cristiano, tarada degenerada de mierda


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

rata del averno ya has quedao mas que retratado de como atacas a un hombre con falacias, poniendo un gif de x4 para que no nos demos cuenta de que tiene serios problemas en las rodillas y diciendo que el que no se ponga unos zapatos rojos revoca lo que dice de su propia boca sobre los martires. Es lo comun en los protestontos el odio al santo pater, porque aqui solo se ve el odio que le tienen estos sedegarajistas anatema


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

estos criptoluteranos tienen que retorcerse como viboras para presentarnos que el papa es proabortista, que quiere casar gais ect.. cuando lo desmiente todo de su propia boca.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

No hace falta ser medico idiota para ver a alguien te tiene serios problemas en las rodillas del video de marras. Y eres tu palurdo el que debe de demostrar que esa negativa a arrodillarse se debe a que no le da la gana y no a que tiene una enfermedad. Tan necrosada tienes la mollera que no tienes ni zorra de los principios de presuncion de inocencia que rigen en derecho.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿Eres médico ahora? No... claro que no... TE LO INVENTAS... justificas su ofensa... bergoglio no agacha ni siquiera la cabeza... ¿eso es cosa de las rodillas también? Porque no hace ni el esfuerzo del amago de agachar la cabeza... ¿serán las rodillas "tarada traumatóloga"?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

los argumentos son cosa de hombres, los ladridos cosa de perros y las mentiras de las ratas inmundas. En estas 2 ultimas categorias te tengo



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Si está claro que hay una clase de tara entre algunos vascos... que son retrasados mentales aparte de desequilibrados si a eso le junta la tozudez genética tienes a un impresentable de mierda como marikiki... A este le da por defender a antipapas... pero a otros les da por hacerse terroristas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Y todo eso teniendo en cuenta de que el video de marras de que no se arrodilla es cierto y no otra de las contrsucciones de estas ratas inmundas de que el papa pasaba por delante de alli y se montan sus peliculas. Nada de estos hay que creerse porque hacen la mentira como la hace su padre.

Y acunque sea cierto ya hemos visto que no seria de extrañar pues el Papa tiene problemas de rodilla.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

te estoy argumentando idiota que el papa tiene problemas de rodilla y que en todo caso en derecho rige el principio de presuncion de inocencia por lo que eres tu quien tiene que demostrar que el papa esta como un roble para arrodillarse a placer como un chaval de 20 años.




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Exactamente... y tú como no tienes argumentos, ni eres hombre porque te comportas como una niñata consentida tarada a la que siempre le han dado la razón para no tener que aguantarla... se los inventa. Y si no puede inventarselos... los ignora...
> 
> ¿No agacha la cabeza ni siquiera porque le duelen las rodillas? ¿por qué no lleva los zapatos rojos? Contesta... hombretón... sé hombre por una vez en tu triste y tarada vida.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

lo de los zapatos rojos maruja de peluqueria se puede deber a 100 razones sin que signifique que es una afrenta a los martires, eres tu quien tiene que demostrar que no los lleva porque por ejemplo ha hecho voto de llevar siempre zapatos remendados



Que el Papa sufre por los martires lo ha explicado mil veces de su propia boca asi que de que carajo estas hablando maruja de las narices


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

explica aqui gusano inmundo como es una gravisima afrenta a Cristo que no lleve zapatos rojos el papa cuando ni viene en el evangelio, y lo tuyo no es como para tirarte de cabeza al hades de una patada cuando dices que la Iglesia ha sido tomada por el hades llamadno mentiroso a Cristo en mateo 16:18-19 y enfrentandote a quien tiene las lalves del cielo como sucesor de Pedro

Explicate subser si puedes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

Y dale con el mierdaseca este, QUE ERES TU QUIEN TIENE QUE DEMOSTRAR QUE NO ARRODILLARSE O NO BAJAR LA CABEZA O NO LLEVAR ZAPATOS ROJOS LO HACE PORQUE DESPRECIA Y SE REBELA CONTRA DIOS, cosa que no puedes porque existen mil razones que le exculpan de todo ello como que tiene artrosis, estaba ya humillado en su corazon o que ha hecho voto de llevar zapatos remendados por humildad. Eres una escoria acusadora que de aplicarte la ley de hamurabi estarias reciviendo HIERRO en plan hardcore.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿Ves como no eres hombre? Te he descrito a la perfección... eres una niñata tarada consentida que siempre espera que le den la razón...si no puede inventarse los argumentos... los ignora. Una cria tarada mimada en la edad del pavo.
> 
> Contesta niñata...
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

VEs como no puedes explicarlo PERRO sino solo ladrar basura.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Niñata cobarde de mierda... la peor escoria vasca inmunda de mierda que ha parido esa tierra.... Me parece que hasta los etarras eran mucho más hombres que tú...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Oct 2019)

explica aqui gusano inmundo como es una gravisima afrenta a Cristo que no lleve zapatos rojos el papa cuando ni viene en el evangelio, y lo tuyo no es como para tirarte de cabeza al hades de una patada cuando dices que la Iglesia ha sido tomada por el hades llamadno mentiroso a Cristo en mateo 16:18-19 y enfrentandote a quien tiene las lalves del cielo como sucesor de Pedro

Explicate subser si puedes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

hace falta ser marujona de peluqueria para criticarle a alguien por que zapatos lleva cuando si lo que te preocupa es la opinion de lso martires que tiene el santo pater tiras directamente sus palabras:



no puedes ser mas ridiculo



Sapo Concho dijo:


> "lo de los zapatos rojos maruja de peluqueria"
> 
> Se te está pegando la blasfemia bergogliana... de eso no hay duda... Niñata tarada cobarde de mierda... aborto de vasco


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

Ya mierdaseca, el principio de presuncion de inocencia no está al alcance de los infraseres.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Lo dicho niñta malcriada cobarde mierda... yo no soy tu mamá a la que le tengo mucha pena por tener que aguantar a una rata malcriada y cobarde como tú además de desequilibrada. Aborto de vasco, que te den por el culo. Ya has demostrado el tipo de mierda que eres y que no eres cristiano y ni mucho menos católico... No me das ni pena, miserable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

explica aqui gusano inmundo como es una gravisima afrenta a Cristo que no lleve zapatos rojos el papa cuando ni viene en el evangelio y cuando el papa se habla 24/7 en memorio de los martires, y lo tuyo no es como para tirarte de cabeza al hades de una patada cuando dices que la Iglesia ha sido tomada por el hades llamadno mentiroso a Cristo en mateo 16:18-19 y enfrentandote a quien tiene las lalves del cielo como sucesor de Pedro

Explicate subser si puedes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

Vamos subser justificate aqui de tus propias palabras porque si la vara con la que mides te la aplicamos a ti vas a ser un sapo que chapotee en charcas de azufre ardiendo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

Antes se misericordioso y humilde, ten por inocente al Santo Pater que no acusarle como le haces que tienes 100% de probabilidades de terminar figurando en el paisaje del Infierno


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

Por cierto no voy a insultar aqui a los gallegos a cuenta de que existe un sapo maruja de peluqueria con cerebro de letrina con necrosis galopante y protestonto sedegarajista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

Pero desgraciado si a ti lo que te interesa es saber la opinion que tiene el Santo Pater sobre los martires lo que haces es oir lo que dice,



ME vas a decir visillera de los zapatos que se la traen al pairo los martires cuando se manifiesta en su recuerdo 24/7?
Pues entonces lo unico que criticas es que no se ponga unos puñeteros zapatos rojos de acuerdo a una tradicion que se le ocurriria a alguien en un dia que ni viene en la biblia ni en la torah ni nada. Maldito escombro ridiculo que eres maruja menopausica.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ese rojo no es por combinar, rata blasfema... Ese rojo es por la sangre de los mártires... Y tranquílamente bergoglio en vez de tintar los zapatos que quiere llevar de negro los puede pedir de cuero rojo... no van a ser más caros ni más incómodos. no los lleva porque a él la sangre de los mártires le da igual. No muestra repeto por el sufrimiento que ellos dieron por Dios, de la misma forma que este antipapa tampoco respeta el sufrimiento de Cristo en la Cruz denigrándolo a "fracaso" en vez del verdadero triunfo que representó su enorme sacrificio.
> 
> No eres cristiano, no eres católico... eres una suerte de pagano por no llamarte adorador de satanás directamente, aunque podría hacerlo por todas las blasfemias que vomitas y defiendes. Púdrete en el infierno con tu amado bergoglio y a su vez tu amado lutero... porque no te olvides que bergoglio muestra más respeto ante él que ante Dios...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

que gentuza mas puñeteramente ridicula, supongo que el dia que no le regalaron algo en el cumpleaños de alguien significaba que no les importaba lo mas minimo, marujas del feisbok que penoso espectaculo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

SAPO LA VARA CON LA QUE MIDES SERAS MEDIDO Y SI ENTIENDES HEREJIA NO PONERSE UNOS ZAPATOS ROJOS CUANDO NI VIENE EN LA BIBLIA NI ES DOGMA DE FE ENTONCES QUE SERA DE TI CUANDO SEAS JUZGADO EN BASE A TUS INSULTOS AL SUCESOR DE SAN PEDRO

Sapo al azufre vas a quedar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

Apostata, hereje y anatema eres tu rata inmunda por tu obstiancion en negar MATEO 16:18-19










Sapo Concho dijo:


> Púdrete rata apóstata, y recuerda adorar más a lutero que a Dios mismo, como hace tu amado bergoglio. Rata pagana satanizada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

tira pal garaje anormal









Sapo Concho dijo:


> Púdrete rata apóstata, y recuerda adorar más a lutero que a Dios mismo, como hace tu amado bergoglio. Rata pagana satanizada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

Sapo rata inmunda, explicanos pues:

explica aqui gusano inmundo como es una gravisima afrenta a Cristo que no lleve zapatos rojos el papa cuando ni viene en el evangelio, y lo tuyo no es como para tirarte de cabeza al hades de una patada cuando dices que la Iglesia ha sido tomada por el hades llamadno mentiroso a Cristo en mateo 16:18-19 y enfrentandote a quien tiene las lalves del cielo como sucesor de Pedro

Explicate subser si puedes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

Se ha quedado sin neuronas el infraser.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

Voy a poner nuevamente la prueba falsa para que quede constancia del crimen de esta rata. Vean como modifica la velocidad del gif para dar la impresion de que el Papa es capaz de arrodillarse tranquilamente. 





Sapo Concho dijo:


>






Sapo Concho dijo:


> Yo no he manipulado nada... y que el desgraciado malnacido de bernalda te azuce no te da más razón, tarado. Ya pagaréis... vuestra dialéctica infantiloide y la táctica de negar la realidad y evitar responder a aquello que no podéis manipular no os va a valer de nada ante el Altísimo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

Los discípulos recogen espigas en el día de reposo
(Mr. 2.23-28; Lc. 6.1-5)

12 En aquel tiempo iba Jesús por los sembrados en un día de reposo;[a] y sus discípulos tuvieron hambre, y comenzaron a arrancar espigas y a comer.

2 Viéndolo los fariseos, le dijeron: He aquí tus discípulos hacen lo que no es lícito hacer en el día de reposo.*

3 Pero él les dijo: ¿No habéis leído lo que hizo David, cuando él y los que con él estaban tuvieron hambre;

4 cómo entró en la casa de Dios, y comió los panes de la proposición, que no les era lícito comer ni a él ni a los que con él estaban, sino solamente a los sacerdotes?

5 ¿O no habéis leído en la ley, cómo en el día de reposo[c] los sacerdotes en el templo profanan el día de reposo,[d] y son sin culpa?

6 Pues os digo que uno mayor que el templo está aquí.

7 Y si supieseis qué significa: Misericordia quiero, y no sacrificio, no condenaríais a los inocentes;

8 porque el Hijo del Hombre es Señor del día de reposo.[e]
El hombre de la mano seca
(Mr. 3.1-6; Lc. 6.6-11)

9 Pasando de allí, vino a la sinagoga de ellos.

10 Y he aquí había allí uno que tenía seca una mano; y preguntaron a Jesús, para poder acusarle: ¿Es lícito sanar en el día de reposo?[f]

11 El les dijo: ¿Qué hombre habrá de vosotros, que tenga una oveja, y si ésta cayere en un hoyo en día de reposo,[g] no le eche mano, y la levante?

12 Pues ¿cuánto más vale un hombre que una oveja? Por consiguiente, es lícito hacer el bien en los días de reposo.[h]

13 Entonces dijo a aquel hombre: Extiende tu mano. Y él la extendió, y le fue restaurada sana como la otra.

14 Y salidos los fariseos, tuvieron consejo contra Jesús para destruirle.
El siervo escogido

15 Sabiendo esto Jesús, se apartó de allí; y le siguió mucha gente, y sanaba a todos,

16 y les encargaba rigurosamente que no le descubriesen;

17 para que se cumpliese lo dicho por el profeta Isaías, cuando dijo:

18 
He aquí mi siervo, a quien he escogido;
Mi Amado, en quien se agrada mi alma;
Pondré mi Espíritu sobre él,
Y a los gentiles anunciará juicio.

19 
No contenderá, ni voceará,
Ni nadie oirá en las calles su voz.

20 
La caña cascada no quebrará,
Y el pábilo que humea no apagará,
Hasta que saque a victoria el juicio.

21 
Y en su nombre esperarán los gentiles.
La blasfemia contra el Espíritu Santo
(Mr. 3.20-30; Lc. 11.14-23)

22 Entonces fue traído a él un endemoniado, ciego y mudo; y le sanó, de tal manera que el ciego y mudo veía y hablaba.

23 Y toda la gente estaba atónita, y decía: ¿Será éste aquel Hijo de David?

24 Mas los fariseos, al oírlo, decían: Este no echa fuera los demonios sino por Beelzebú, príncipe de los demonios.

25 Sabiendo Jesús los pensamientos de ellos, les dijo: Todo reino dividido contra sí mismo, es asolado, y toda ciudad o casa dividida contra sí misma, no permanecerá.

26 Y si Satanás echa fuera a Satanás, contra sí mismo está dividido; ¿cómo, pues, permanecerá su reino?

27 Y si yo echo fuera los demonios por Beelzebú, ¿por quién los echan vuestros hijos? Por tanto, ellos serán vuestros jueces.

28 Pero si yo por el Espíritu de Dios echo fuera los demonios, ciertamente ha llegado a vosotros el reino de Dios.

29 Porque ¿cómo puede alguno entrar en la casa del hombre fuerte, y saquear sus bienes, si primero no le ata? Y entonces podrá saquear su casa.

30 El que no es conmigo, contra mí es; y el que conmigo no recoge, desparrama.

31 Por tanto os digo: Todo pecado y blasfemia será perdonado a los hombres; mas la blasfemia contra el Espíritu no les será perdonada.

32 A cualquiera que dijere alguna palabra contra el Hijo del Hombre, le será perdonado; pero al que hable contra el Espíritu Santo, no le será perdonado, ni en este siglo ni en el venidero.

33 O haced el árbol bueno, y su fruto bueno, o haced el árbol malo, y su fruto malo; porque por el fruto se conoce el árbol.

34 !!Generación de víboras! ¿Cómo podéis hablar lo bueno, siendo malos? Porque de la abundancia del corazón habla la boca.

35 El hombre bueno, del buen tesoro del corazón saca buenas cosas; y el hombre malo, del mal tesoro saca malas cosas.

36 Mas yo os digo que de toda palabra ociosa que hablen los hombres, de ella darán cuenta en el día del juicio.

37 Porque por tus palabras serás justificado, y por tus palabras serás condenado.
La generación perversa demanda señal
(Lc. 11.29-32)

38 Entonces respondieron algunos de los escribas y de los fariseos, diciendo: Maestro, deseamos ver de ti señal.

39 El respondió y les dijo: La generación mala y adúltera demanda señal; pero señal no le será dada, sino la señal del profeta Jonás.

40 Porque como estuvo Jonás en el vientre del gran pez tres días y tres noches, así estará el Hijo del Hombre en el corazón de la tierra tres días y tres noches.

41 Los hombres de Nínive se levantarán en el juicio con esta generación, y la condenarán; porque ellos se arrepintieron a la predicación de Jonás, y he aquí más que Jonás en este lugar.

42 La reina del Sur se levantará en el juicio con esta generación, y la condenará; porque ella vino de los fines de la tierra para oír la sabiduría de Salomón, y he aquí más que Salomón en este lugar. 


PALABRA DEL SEÑOR*


----------



## Pablo-Martin-Lazare (21 Oct 2019)

*"¿Cuál es la diferencia entre el Arrebatamiento y la Segunda Venida?"
*
El Arrebatamiento y la Segunda Venida de Cristo con frecuencia son confundidos. A veces es difícil determinar si la Escritura se está refiriendo al Arrebatamiento o a la Segunda Venida de Jesucristo. Sin embargo, al estudiar la profecía bíblica sobre los últimos tiempos, es muy importante diferenciar entre estas dos. 


El Arrebatamiento es cuando Jesucristo regrese para llevarse a Su iglesia (todos los creyentes en Cristo) de la tierra. El Arrebatamiento es descrito en 1 Tesalonicenses 4:13-18 y 1 Corintios 15:50-54. Los creyentes que hayan muerto tendrán sus cuerpos resucitados, y junto con los creyentes que aún vivan se encontrarán con el Señor en el aire. Esto ocurrirá en un momento, en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. La Segunda Venida, es cuando Jesucristo regrese para vencer al anticristo, destruir el mal, y establecer Su Reino Milenial. La Segunda Venida es descrita en Apocalipsis 19:11-16.

*Las importantes diferencias entre el Arrebatamiento y la Segunda Venida son las siguientes:*

(1) En el Arrebatamiento, los creyentes se encontrarán con el Señor en el aire (1 Tesalonicenses 4:17). En la Segunda Venida, los creyentes regresarán con el Señor a la tierra (Apocalipsis 19:14).

(2) La Segunda Venida ocurre después de la grande y terrible Tribulación (Apocalipsis capítulos 6-19). El Arrebatamiento ocurre antes de la Tribulación (1 Tesalonicenses 5:9; Apocalipsis 3:10).

(3) El Arrebatamiento es el traslado de los creyentes de la tierra, como un acto de liberación (1 Tesalonicenses 4:13-17; 5:9). La Segunda Venida incluye el traslado de los incrédulos como un acto de juicio (Mateo 24:40-41).


(4) El Arrebatamiento será “secreto” e instantáneo (1 Corintios 15:50-54). La Segunda Venida será visible para todos (Apocalipsis 1:7; Mateo 24:29-30).


(5) La Segunda Venida de Cristo no ocurrirá hasta después de que ciertos otros eventos del fin de los tiempos tengan lugar (2 Tesalonicenses 2:4; Mateo 24:15-30; Apocalipsis capítulos 6-18). El Arrebatamiento es inminente y puede suceder en cualquier momento (Tito 2:13; 1 Tesalonicenses 4:13-18; 1 Corintios 15:50-54



*¿Por qué es importante observar la diferencia entre el Arrebatamiento y la Segunda Venida de Cristo?
*
(1) Si el Arrebatamiento y la Segunda Venida fueran un mismo evento, los creyentes tendrían que pasar a través de la Tribulación (1 Tesalonicenses 5:9; Apocalipsis 3:10).


(2) Si el Arrebatamiento y la Segunda Venida fueran un mismo evento, el regreso de Cristo no es inminente…. Hay muchas cosas que deben ocurrir antes que Él pueda regresar a la tierra (Mateo 24:4-30).

(3) Al describir el período de la Tribulación, los capítulos 6-19 del Apocalipsis en ninguna parte mencionan a la iglesia. Durante la Tribulación – también llamada “el tiempo de angustia para Jacob” (Jeremías 30:7) – Dios dirigirá nuevamente Su principal atención sobre Israel (Romanos 11:17-31).

El Arrebatamiento y la Segunda Venida de Jesucristo son eventos similares pero separados. Ambos son eventos del fin. Sin embargo, es de crucial importancia reconocer las diferencias. En resumen, el Arrebatamiento es el regreso de Cristo en las nubes para trasladar a todos los creyentes de la tierra antes del tiempo de la ira de Dios. La Segunda Venida es el regreso de Cristo a la tierra, para terminar la Tribulación y para vencer al anticristo y su malvado imperio mundial.


----------



## Pablo-Martin-Lazare (21 Oct 2019)

El Arrebatamiento NO es para todo el ser humano, es solo para los que son salvos, o sea, para los que han* confesado a Jesucristo como único Salvador y Señor de sus vidas. (poner nuestra FE en El, Efesios 2:8-9)*
Uno de los propósitos de Dios en el Arrebatamiento de los creyentes, es el de apartar a la Iglesia de los horrores de la Tribulación. En Apocalipsis 3:10 se encuentra una de las promesas que garantizan que la iglesia de Jesucristo no estará en el periodo de la Tribulación:
“Por cuanto has guardado la palabra de mi paciencia, yo también te guardaré de la hora de la prueba que ha de venir sobre el mundo entero, para probar a los que moran sobre la tierra.


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (21 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En la epoca victoriana el hombre tenia 15 puntos mas de CI, ¿como lo saben? midiendo velocidad de respuesta y sabiendo que esta correlacionado con la IQ. Desde entonces el ateismo se ha vuelto una epidemia, no hace falta disir nada más. Siempre te quedaran referencias ateas como newton, ah que no era ateo. a disfrutar.



"No hace falta disir nada más" xDDDDD puto paleto! deja la biblia y aprende a escribir xDDD


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

aqui tienes más paganos para añadir a tu lista, con la canoa simbolo indudable de paganismo satanico







hace falta ser ridiculo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

Vamos que el Papa publica un libro de lo importante que es cuidar el medio ambiente y de ello se deduce que adora a la pacha mama ofreciendole sacrficios humanos. Y entonces que hay que deducir de vosotros que llamaris anticristo al Papa y que llamais mentiroso a Cristo en Mateo 15:18-19 ¿que soys ratas que sirven a satanas quizas?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2019)

Aver si se entiende de una vez, si el tal Ruffini es FIABLE cuando dice que aquello no era la virgen tambien es fiable cuando dice que:

“Creo que fue una estatua que banal o fundamentalmente representaba la vida y basta. Creo que ver símbolos de paganismo o de otro tipo es ver el mal donde no hay”,

¿Esta imagen amazónica representa a la Virgen María? Autoridad del Vaticano responde

Es decir, que el clero entiende que aquello no es nada pagano y punto, ademas en la ceremonia de marras esto es lo que rezó:












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News
El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News


----------



## Gorguera (22 Oct 2019)

Abronca al obispo Martínez Camino porque "la Iglesia ha abandonado al prior del Valle de los Caídos"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2019)

Por eso es tan importante Evangelizar y enseñar a Cristo a las tribus paganas perdidas del amazonas que aun practican el canibalismo. Acción evangelizadora que de facto os oponeis cuadno anteponeis la pulcritud de las formas a una pastoral efectiva por emplear pedagogia y mano izquierda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2019)

nadie se imagina a Metodio y Cirilio tratando de evangelizar a los eslavos siendo que nada más llegan les dicen que aquello que hasta entonces tenian depositados sus afectos eran Demonios. No, asi no hubieran conseguido nada, se hubo de hacer pedagogia y mucha mano izquierda para con paciencia lograr su conversión y la aceptacion plena de todos los dogmas.

Son de imaginarnos los berrinches de los puristas del momento que desde la comodidad de su tierra ya cristianizada acusaran a dichos misioneros de tibios ect por no azotar a tanto pagano y regarlos con maldiciones de azufre ardiendo.


----------



## Cuncas (23 Oct 2019)

Un paso más hacia el masónico sincretismo religioso.

Algunos obispos del sínodo amazónico renuevan el Pacto de las Catacumbas firmado antes de la clausura del Concilio Vaticano II


----------



## Mardoqueo (23 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No se si asi se puede deducir de las escrituras, pero la sede de los Papas habrá de Pasar en algun momento de Roma a Jerusalem para afrontar el fin de los tiempos y la conversión de los Judios. Existirá un Papa que huirá a Jerusalem. Y los templos que se dejan atras se utilizarán para oficiar una nueva religión luciferina..
> 
> enganchando con el anuncio de albert pike de que la doctrina de lucifer dara a luz tras la 3º guerra que habra de enfrentar occidente al islam. Demograficamente puede suceder en 50 aprox



Occidente al Islam?? Lo veo claro es el fundamentalismo democratico, Bush dice que Al qaeda está contra la democracia y después dice que solo hay dos posturas posibles "están con nosotros o están con los terroristas"




Tengo entendido que el pontífice se ha declarado a favor de la democracia, supongo que dirás qué los musulmanes son follacabras o herejes, pero también la fe católica ha condenado el modernismo y el liberalismo.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Un paso más hacia el masónico sincretismo religioso.
> 
> Algunos obispos del sínodo amazónico renuevan el Pacto de las Catacumbas firmado antes de la clausura del Concilio Vaticano II



Sapo Concho, tú y yo sabemos que no te crees que Francisco promueva religiones paganas.

A que sí?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Esa es el plan definido por Albert Pike, el cual tiene tremendo sentido de la actualidad visto como se estan desarrollando los acontecimientos. El resultado será la derogación de la libertad de conciencia y el establecimiento de una conciencia canon, y esa conciencia será la de una religión de estado luciferina. Por lo que se cerrarán todos los templos de cualquier credo y serán encomendados a los rituales de esa nueva religion.

Daniel 11:31	

Y de su parte se levantarán tropas, profanarán el santuario-fortaleza, abolirán el sacrificio perpetuo y establecerán la abominación de la desolación.

Tesalonicenses 2:3

Que nadie os engañe en ninguna manera, porque no vendrá sin que primero venga la apostasía y sea revelado el hombre de pecado, el hijo de perdición, 4 el cual se opone y se exalta sobre todo lo que se llama dios o es objeto de culto, de manera que se sienta en el templo de Dios, presentándose como si fuera Dios.

MATEO 24:15 

Por tanto, cuando veáis la abominacion de la desolacion, de que se habló por medio del profeta Daniel, colocada[a] en el lugar santo (el que lea, que entienda), 16 entonces los que estén en Judea, huyan a los montes; 17 el que esté en la azotea, no baje a sacar las cosas de su casa; 18 y el que esté en el campo, no vuelva atrás a tomar su capa.

MARCOS 13:14

12 Y el hermano entregará a la muerte al hermano, y el padre al hijo; y se levantarán los hijos contra los padres, y los matarán.

13 Y seréis aborrecidos de todos por causa de mi nombre; mas el que persevere hasta el fin, éste será salvo.

14 Pero cuando veáis la abominación desoladora de que habló el profeta Daniel, puesta donde no debe estar (el que lee, entienda), entonces los que estén en Judea huyan a los montes.

15 El que esté en la azotea, no descienda a la casa, ni entre para tomar algo de su casa;

16 y el que esté en el campo, no vuelva atrás a tomar su capa.



Atrincherar dijo:


> Occidente al Islam?? Lo veo claro es el fundamentalismo democratico, Bush dice que Al qaeda está contra la democracia y después dice que solo hay dos posturas posibles "están con nosotros o están con los terroristas"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Lo mas seguro es que el obispo de marras abrace el sedegarajismo. ¿cuando en las iglesias se ponen arboles de navidad tambien se esta abrazando el panteismo? todos sabemos el origen del arbol de navidad, pero no es nada nuevo que los herejes que niegan credibilidad a la Iglesia en lo que hace tengan aquello por una representacion pagana y a la Iglesia por el anticristo. QUE ES JUSTAMENTE LO QUE TE PASA A TI.

Tal y como digo ruffini, alli no habia nada pagano. Puedes creer que lo habia porque tu conciencia heretica esta en contra de Mateo 16:18.












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Veo que ya teneis pastor para el garaje porque el palurdo que habla es un laico sin autoridad de ningun tipo sobre nada, que niega Mateo 16-18 y la infalibilidad papal por lo tanto es anatema. Pero si repara lunas me paso por el garaje en cuando se tercie.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Un paso más hacia el masónico sincretismo religioso.
> 
> Algunos obispos del sínodo amazónico renuevan el Pacto de las Catacumbas firmado antes de la clausura del Concilio Vaticano II


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909


----------



## GuidoVonList (24 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> “No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
> San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909



Va a hacer algo el Papa con el Hijo Predilecto de La Iglesia Católica? Es que no habéis dicho nada en el hilo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

En fin, mientras que los herejes difunden mentiras de que la Iglesia quiere ordenar sacerdotisas el propio Papa dicta doctrina sobre ello:



ATADO ESTÁ

Mientras tanto en los garajes herejes, atencion triple combo con tirabuzon y salto mortal:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

La autoridad está depositada en el Prior y se lo han pasado por encima. ¿Vas a ir tu con el puñal en la boca para defender por la fuerza lo que por la fuerza le han impuesto? 
Te recuerdo si eso que es el Estado al que adoras como el becerro de oro que trae la prosperidad y disipa las brumas de la supersticion el que va a sacar el cuerpo sepultado de un muerto, y que es la Iglesia en nombre del Prior la que se ha opuesto. Ni un triste juez pacodemierda ha visto fundamento ninguno en que no se puedan sacar a los muertos de sus sepulturas porque ofenden sentimientos.



GuidoVonList dijo:


> Va a hacer algo el Papa con el Hijo Predilecto de La Iglesia Católica? Es que no habéis dicho nada en el hilo.


----------



## GuidoVonList (24 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La autoridad está depositada en el Prior y se lo han pasado por encima. ¿Vas a ir tu con el puñal en la boca para defender por la fuerza lo que por la fuerza le han impuesto?
> Te recuerdo si eso que es el Estado al que adoras como el becerro de oro que trae la prosperidad y disipa las brumas de la supersticion el que va a sacar el cuerpo sepultado de un muerto, y que es la Iglesia en nombre del Prior la que se ha opuesto. Ni un triste juez pacodemierda ha visto fundamento ninguno en que no se puedan sacar a los muertos de sus sepulturas porque ofenden sentimientos.



Osea que no, el prior ya se rajó.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Donde se rajó el Prior? en que no hiba a tratar de abrirles la cabeza a los guardias civiles en cuanto trataran de entrar en el templo?
la postura del Prior ha sido la de oponerse a la exhumacion SIEMPRE, otra cosa es que tal oposicion deba de hacerla con un hacha.



GuidoVonList dijo:


> Osea que no, el prior ya se rajó.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Al prior le han allanado el templo y ante un allanamiento no puede hacer nada y menos siendo religioso.
Vosotros lo que quereis hacer creer es que la Iglesia ha estado a favor de la exhumacion y eso es falso, SE HA OPUESTO CON EL RESPONSABLE DESIGNADO PARA TAL CUSTODIA, los que han estado a favor son todos los mecanismos del HEZTADO que adorais.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Ahora va a resultar que los unicos que se han opuesto, la Iglesia y la familia, van a ser los responsables de que se saquen a los muertos de sus tumbas como hacen los endemoniados. Mientras que todo el resto de asociaciones empezando por los juheces y la pocilia no han dicho ni mú. Es el puñetero mundo alreves el vuestro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

El prior del Valle de los Caídos, tajante en su última carta al Gobierno: “No autorizo el acceso a la basílica”


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

El prior del Valle de los Caídos advierte al Gobierno de que no permitirá la exhumación de Franco

Y encima aun tendra que ser tachado de colaboracionista y tal cuando naide ha movido un dedo y los que han movido un dedo han sido en contra.
Va a tener razón glaster de que este es un pais de moronegros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Es decir aqui todos los ñordicvcks os pasais 24/7 atacando a la Iglesia y luego aun esperais que venga a salvaros de aquellos becerros de oro que construis y alimentais en contra de la Iglesia. ¿Tiene que venir el denostado carapadre a rescataros de vuestra vida de droja y desfase fornicario, y sino aun lo acusais mas?. Menudo atajo de escoria gaseable submoral.

Disfrutad de vuestro puñetero heztado.


----------



## Niño Dios (24 Oct 2019)

Halloooooooooooo…

Dejo esto por aquí...

Religión: - La Conferencia Episcopal reconoce el derecho del Gobierno de Sánchez a exhumar los restos de Franco

Sociedad: - Carta abierta de los carlistas al prior del valle renegando de su benefactor Franco y culpándolo de los actuales males de España

Ciaoooooooooooo...


----------



## Mardoqueo (24 Oct 2019)

Así son estimado, estos dizque "identitarios" que nos ha tocado en burbuja.info escoria progre que llaman follacabras al Estado Islámico y AlQaeda, y ninguno se los ve con las hachas de guerra defendiendo a Franco.


----------



## Mardoqueo (24 Oct 2019)

Así son estimado, estos dizque "identitarios" que nos ha tocado en burbuja.info escoria progre que llaman follacabras al Estado Islámico y AlQaeda, y ninguno se los ve con las hachas de guerra defendiendo a Franco.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Donde se rajó el Prior? en que no hiba a tratar de abrirles la cabeza a los guardias civiles en cuanto trataran de entrar en el templo?
> la postura del Prior ha sido la de oponerse a la exhumacion SIEMPRE, otra cosa es que tal oposicion deba de hacerla con un hacha.



ya verás cómo estos individuos -desde su teclado- le echan la culpa al cura de no defender el terreno con un calasnicof de esos... le manda huevos la caradura de estos individuos... parece que ahora tenemos una nueva secta de idólatras, con Franco ahora como figura más importante que la Iglesia.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Oct 2019)

Gentiliza de "San Francisco de Asís", el cual estos pavos con toda su caradura no dudarán en acusar de panteísta o queseyoqué:

*El Cántico de las Creaturas* 
_«Altísimo, omnipotente, buen Señor,
tuyas son las alabanzas, la gloria y el honor y toda bendición.

A ti solo, Altísimo, corresponden,
y ningún hombre es digno de hacer de ti mención.

Loado seas, mi Señor, con todas tus criaturas,
especialmente el señor hermano sol,
el cual es día, y por el cual nos alumbras.

Y él es bello y radiante con gran esplendor,
de ti, Altísimo, lleva significación.

Loado seas, mi Señor, por la hermana luna y las estrellas,
en el cielo las has formado luminosas y preciosas y bellas.

Loado seas, mi Señor, por el hermano viento,
y por el aire y el nublado y el sereno y todo tiempo,
por el cual a tus criaturas das sustento.

Loado seas, mi Señor, por la hermana agua,
la cual es muy útil y humilde y preciosa y casta.

Loado seas, mi Señor, por el hermano fuego,
por el cual alumbras la noche,
y él es bello y alegre y robusto y fuerte.

Loado seas, mi Señor, por nuestra hermana la madre tierra,
la cual nos sustenta y gobierna,
y produce diversos frutos con coloridas flores y hierba.

Loado seas, mi Señor, por aquellos que perdonan por tu amor,
y soportan enfermedad y tribulación.

Bienaventurados aquellos que las soporten en paz,
porque por ti, Altísimo, coronados serán.

Loado seas, mi Señor, por nuestra hermana la muerte corporal,
de la cual ningún hombre viviente puede escapar.

¡Ay de aquellos que mueran en pecado mortal!:
bienaventurados aquellos a quienes encuentre en tu santísima voluntad,
porque la muerte segunda no les hará mal.

Load y bendecid a mi Señor,
y dadle gracias y servidle con gran humildad.»_

La liturgia castellana modificó posteriormente el canto para adaptarlo a las formas y costumbres de nuestra lengua, y así permanece hasta hoy en que se utiliza, sobre todo en la celebración del día de San Francisco, aunque también en muchas otras celebraciones: 
_«Omnipotente, altísimo, bondadoso Señor,
tuyas son la alabanza, la gloria y el honor;
tan sólo tú eres digno de toda bendición,
y nunca es digno el hombre de hacer de ti mención.

Loado seas por toda criatura, mi Señor,
y en especial loado por el hermano sol,
que alumbra, y abre el día, y es bello en su esplendor,
y lleva por los cielos noticia de su autor.

Y por la hermana luna, de blanca luz menor,
y las estrellas claras, que tu poder creó,
tan limpias, tan hermosas, tan vivas como son,
y brillan en los cielos: ¡loado, mi Señor!

Y por la hermana agua, preciosa en su candor,
que es útil, casta, humilde: ¡loado, mi Señor!
Por el hermano fuego, que alumbra al irse el sol,
y es fuerte, hermoso, alegre: ¡loado mi Señor!

Y por la hermana tierra, que es toda bendición,
la hermana madre tierra, que da en toda ocasión
las hierbas y los frutos y flores de color,
y nos sustenta y rige: ¡loado, mi Señor!

Y por los que perdonan y aguantan por tu amor
los males corporales y la tribulación:
¡felices los que sufren en paz con el dolor,
porque les llega el tiempo de la consolación!

Y por la hermana muerte: ¡loado, mi Señor!
Ningún viviente escapa de su persecución;
¡ay si en pecado grave sorprende al pecador!
¡Dichosos los que cumplen la voluntad de Dios!

¡No probarán la muerte de la condenación!
Servidle con ternura y humilde corazón.
Agradeced sus dones, cantad su creación.
Las criaturas todas, load a mi Señor. Amén.»_


----------



## Niño Dios (24 Oct 2019)

Holiiiiissssssssss…

Brote verde: - Católicos conservadores roban estatuillas indígenas de una iglesia de Roma y las tiran al Tíber para protestar contra el papa

Txaítoooooooooo...


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Oct 2019)

SenPuntos dijo:


> Halloooooooooooo…
> 
> Dejo esto por aquí...
> 
> ...



No te vayas, amigooooo


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Oct 2019)

SenPuntos dijo:


> Holiiiiissssssssss…
> 
> Brote verde: - Católicos conservadores roban estatuillas indígenas de una iglesia de Roma y las tiran al Tíber para protestar contra el papa
> 
> Txaítoooooooooo...



Me alegro de que en el fondo seas católico, amigo SenPuntos!!!


----------



## Niño Dios (24 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Me alegro de que en el fondo seas católico, amigo SenPuntos!!!



Gracias a Dios no...


----------



## Niño Dios (24 Oct 2019)

Here it comes, the story of mankind's final glory
Into the nightfall
The showdown now has come, this will be the last curtain
Before the Night falls

In a desert burning children's faces turning
Into another enemy in war
Icy winds are blowing over bodies piling high
There's no place left for more

Oh save me from sharing this hell
Oh save me from my blame

Here it comes, the story of mankind's final glory
Into the nightfall
The showdown now has come, this will be the last curtain
Before the Night falls

We are worshiping the gods
That keep twisting our thoughts
Everyday a new sensation
While a million creatures
See their soil turning to dust
Hrimata Eleison

Oh save me from sharing this hell
Oh save me from my blame

Here it comes, the story of mankind's final glory
Into the nightfall
The showdown now has come, this will be the last curtain
Before the Night falls

Forever and ever
You hear them crying
Forever and ever
This world is dying
We had too much time to understand

Here it comes, the story of mankind's final glory
Into the nightfall
The showdown now has come, this will be the last curtain
Before the Night falls

We are rising higher, closer to the fire
Let the final dance begin


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Oct 2019)

SenPuntos dijo:


> Gracias a Dios no...




te acabarás pasando al bando bueno


----------



## Gorguera (24 Oct 2019)

Pregunto otra vez. ¿Qué ha hecho sinagoglio para evitar la profanación, a parte de "cargarle el muerto" al prior Santiago Cantera?


----------



## Cuncas (24 Oct 2019)

Justo lo estaba viendo ahora. El amigo de bernalda y marikiki quitándole validez a los juicios morales de la Biblia..

El jesuita James Martin cuestiona la validez de los juicios morales de la Biblia


> Interesting: "Where the Bible mentions [same-sex sexual] behavior at all, it clearly condemns it. I freely grant that. The issue is precisely whether the biblical judgment is correct. The Bible sanctioned slavery as well and nowhere attacked it as unjust.. A Deeper Tenor — Center for Action and Contemplation
> — James Martin, SJ (@JamesMartinSJ) October 23, 2019





> Interesante: «Cuando la Biblia menciona el comportamiento [sexual del mismo sexo], lo condena claramente. Admito tal cosa libramente. La cuestión es precisamente si el juicio bíblico es correcto. La Biblia también sancionó la esclavitud y en ningún lugar la atacó como injusta...»



El sacerdote jesuita fue replicado por el obispo de Tyler (Texas, EE.UU):



> Thank you for acknowledging that you question scripture. If we go down that road where do we stop? I know you have lots of support but you are challenging the Deposit of Faith that I promised to defend. As a bishop I’ll keep defending it. https://t.co/EwlHf2YU05
> — Bishop J. Strickland (@Bishopoftyler) October 24, 2019





> «Gracias por reconocer que cuestionas las Escrituras. Si vamos por ese camino, ¿dónde nos detenemos? Sé que tienes mucho apoyo, pero estás desafiando el Depósito de Fe que prometí defender. Como obispo seguiré defendiéndolo».


----------



## Gorguera (24 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Y yo te respondo lo que respondí la otra vez y parece que no leiste: NADA.



No iba dirigida a tí la pregunta, entiéndela como una pregunta retórica de la que ya se deducía la respuesta. 

Es para que la vea más gente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Si tu acusas de adorar Demonios porque unos tios tienen la mano metida en un cesto, ¿a que subser del averno no estarás adorando tú que llamas mentiroso a Dios en mAteo 16:18-19 y llamas anticristo al Papa?







*con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

Las oraciones que se rezaron en aquella ceremonia están aqui:












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News
El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News
Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Amazonas


----------



## Hannibaal (24 Oct 2019)

Que tristeza ver a un sacerdote (falso sacerdote) degenerado haciendo propaganda gay en contra la doctrina de la Iglesia y la sagrada escritura. Ese jesuita lleva mucho tiempo con el mismo discurso y hace tiempo que le tendrían que haber excomulgado, terribles sintomas de como está la Iglesia. 

Yo creo que ninguna persona cuerda puede justificar ese comentario en twitter, ni si quiera el trío de locuelos. El Ariki hazte el loco mejor porque eso solo se puede defender nada mas que dejando patente tu propia degeneración. Por cierto ¿alguna palabra sobre la cobarde postura de la Iglesia en la profanación de los restos de Franco? supongo que nada mas que copia pega como en las casi 200 páginas anteriores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Todos esos miserables que oyes ladrar ahora se han pasado la vida atacando a la Iglesia y dando argumentos a favor de la consolidación del Heztado. Y ahora que el heztado que ellos han reafirmado con la estulticia que salia de sus bocas, allana a la fuerza una basilica y profana una tumba, la culpa no la tiene el Ejecutor, si no que la tiene la Iglesia. Y como solución a que tales cosas no vuelvan a suceder exigiran más heztado, más laicismo. Es la degeneración de los cerebros mismos.



Bernaldo dijo:


> ya verás cómo estos individuos -desde su teclado- le echan la culpa al cura de no defender el terreno con un calasnicof de esos... le manda huevos la caradura de estos individuos... parece que ahora tenemos una nueva secta de idólatras, con Franco ahora como figura más importante que la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Falso. Curar leprosos no es hacer propaganda de la lepra. 
El vaticano dio TODA la autoridad sobre el caso al PRIOR, y se lo han pasado por encima la PSOE. Ha hecho mas la iglesia oponiendose, hasta los limtes de la violencia, que toda la jarca de nenancys que no ha movido un dedo en los juzgados.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Que tristeza ver a un sacerdote (falso sacerdote) degenerado haciendo propaganda gay en contra la doctrina de la Iglesia y la sagrada escritura. Ese jesuita lleva mucho tiempo con el mismo discurso y hace tiempo que le tendrían que haber excomulgado, terribles sintomas de como está la Iglesia.
> 
> Yo creo que ninguna persona cuerda puede justificar ese comentario en twitter, ni si quiera el trío de locuelos. El Ariki hazte el loco mejor porque eso solo se puede defender nada mas que dejando patente tu propia degeneración. Por cierto ¿alguna palabra sobre la cobarde postura de la Iglesia en la profanación de los restos de Franco? supongo que nada mas que copia pega como en las casi 200 páginas anteriores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

El prior tenia TODA la autoridad del vaticano y habiendose opuesto, le han allanado la Basilica. ¿que has hechoTÚ?



Gorguera dijo:


> Pregunto otra vez. ¿Qué ha hecho sinagoglio para evitar la profanación, a parte de "cargarle el muerto" al prior Santiago Cantera?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

I freely grant that.

Antes de acusarle al James de marras de querer legitimar la homosexualidad como conducta propicia a los ojos de Dios, deberis de encontrar un texto explicito en el que lo haga. 

Porque decir que los adulteros aunque lo diga la biblia no deben de ser lapidados, no significa que tal conducta sea aceptada a los ojos de Dios.


----------



## Hannibaal (24 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Falso. Curar leprosos no es hacer propaganda de la lepra.
> El vaticano dio TODA la autoridad sobre el caso al PRIOR, y se lo han pasado por encima. Ha hecho mas la iglesia oponiendose, hasta los limtes de la violencia, que toda la jarca de nenancys que no ha movido un dedo en los juzgados.



Nada, nada, eso es lavarse las manos, y además yo hablo de la Iglesia en conjunto, no del Vaticano, y ojo yo solo pedía acciones prudentes. Han habido algunos laicos que se han esforzado por hacer apología de una causa justa e intentar ganar apoyos, no se puede decir lo mismo del clero salvo raras excepciones de algún cura (que medía cada palabra no vaya a ser que el obispo de turno le llame al orden), ni un obispo, nadie. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Todos esos miserables que oyes ladrar ahora se han pasado la vida atacando a la Iglesia y *dando argumentos a favor de la consolidación del Heztado*. Y ahora que el heztado que ellos han reafirmado con la estulticia que salia de sus bocas, allana a la fuerza una basilica y profana una tumba, la culpa no la tiene el Ejecutor, si no que la tiene la Iglesia. Y como solución a que tales cosas no vuelvan a suceder exigiran más heztado, más laicismo.



Eso es cierto de algunos, si, y de la Iglesia del 2ºCV ,que es la Iglesia que le retiró su apoyo al Estado de Franco y que empezó a pedir mierdocracia, además de curas haciendose rojos o proetarras, esa falsa Iglesia es la que mató a la España cristiana, y es ahora esta España descristianizada (gracias a la falsa Iglesia) la que posibilita la profanación de Franco. QUE ASCO y cuanta hipocresia.


----------



## Gorguera (24 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El prior tenia TODA la autoridad del vaticano y habiendose opuesto, le han allanado la Basilica. ¿que has hechoTÚ?



Ejem, ejem

El Vaticano insiste en su postura oficial sobre la exhumación de Franco: no se opone si así lo decide la autoridad

El Vaticano vuelve a repetir que no se opone a la exhumación de Franco

"Toda la autoridad", o más bien, le cargan el muerto, y si el prior se opone y crea polémica, es solo culpa suya; pues el Vaticano afirma no oponerse si el Estado lo decide.

Pero que listo Sinagoglio y su gente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Aver chaval habriá que verte a ti el dia a dia lidiando en el mundo REAL, esto no es un videojuego en el que un Ovispo sale pechopalomo a excomulgar a todos los jueputas que han osado profanar una basilica y revientan devorados por gusanos. La iglesia gracias a la jarca de idolatras del heztado es una "invitada" del panorama y un cargo de responsabilidad debe de sopesar QUÉ sera mejor para la salvacion de las almas, si mostrar un perfil bajo o tirarse al monte. Del mismo modo que el Santo Pater no puede salir a decir que Mahoma estuvo poseido por una panda de demonios kaabaabitantes pues existen vidas cristianas en juego. Asi que se TÚ consciente de que el asunto no es nada sencillo y confia en la Iglesia que tiene promesa de Dios de que nucna será tomada por el hades. 



Hannibaal dijo:


> Nada, nada, eso es lavarse las manos, y además yo hablo de la Iglesia en conjunto, no del Vaticano, y ojo yo solo pedía acciones prudentes. Han habido algunos laicos que se han esforzado por hacer apología de una causa justa e intentar ganar apoyos, no se puede decir lo mismo del clero salvo raras excepciones de algún cura (que medía cada palabra no vaya a ser que el obispo de turno le llame al orden), ni un obispo, nadie.
> 
> 
> Eso es cierto de algunos, si, y de la Iglesia del 2ºCV ,que es la Iglesia que le retiró su apoyo al Estado de Franco y que empezó a pedir mierdocracia, además de curas haciendose rojos o proetarras, esa falsa Iglesia es la que mató a la España cristiana, y es ahora esta España descristianizada (gracias a la falsa Iglesia) la que posibilita la profanación de Franco. QUE ASCO y cuanta hipocresia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

le dieron autoridad a un prior que se ha opuesto hasta el Final. Es un representante de la Iglesia, es la propia iglesia. Y lo han pasado por encima. Por 100 pesetas asociaciones que no se han opuesto a la exhumacion




Gorguera dijo:


> Ejem, ejem
> 
> El Vaticano insiste en su postura oficial sobre la exhumación de Franco: no se opone si así lo decide la autoridad
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Lo de cargarle las culpas a la Iglesia de la exhumacion de los retos de Franco es de traca. Va a ser la victima de un allanamiento la culpable. Vosotros seguid alimentando el laicismo heztatal, el ateismo y demas plagas, que llegara el dia que os haran comeros sopa con el caldo de los huesos de los enterrados. Y la culpa la seguira teniendo la IGlesia de Cristo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Si cada vez que tocaran un pelo a la iglesia saliera la gente con un puñal en la boca estas cosas os digo que no sucederian.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Oct 2019)

Gorguera dijo:


> Pregunto otra vez. ¿Qué ha hecho sinagoglio para evitar la profanación, a parte de "cargarle el muerto" al prior Santiago Cantera?



y tú, Gorguera, qué has hecho tú?


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Todos esos miserables que oyes ladrar ahora se han pasado la vida atacando a la Iglesia y dando argumentos a favor de la consolidación del Heztado. Y ahora que el heztado que ellos han reafirmado con la estulticia que salia de sus bocas, allana a la fuerza una basilica y profana una tumba, *la culpa no la tiene el Ejecutor, si no que la tiene la Iglesia*. Y como solución a que tales cosas no vuelvan a suceder exigiran más heztado, más laicismo. Es la degeneración de los cerebros mismos.



la Iglesia, por supuesto, quién si no va a tener la culpa... 

si ellos abandonan la Fe Católica también es culpa de "Bergoglio", no de ellos... si las Iglesias donde se hacen misas tridentinas no se llenan... no es porque ellos no vayan o demanden más... también es culpa de "Bergoglio"... que los estados tienen una política migratoria y de fronteras penosa... la culpa de Bergoglio... de chiste, amigo vizcáino.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Tu no eres catolico


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Oct 2019)

Gorguera dijo:


> Ejem, ejem
> 
> El Vaticano insiste en su postura oficial sobre la exhumación de Franco: no se opone si así lo decide la autoridad
> 
> ...



y quién tiene la culpa de que tú y una Panda de amigotes no vayáis con calasnicofes a oponeros, también es de "Sinagoglio"?


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Oct 2019)

el que tú no seas católico... también es culpa de "Sinagoglio", eh, so espabilao?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Sí, es culpa de la unica institucion que constituye el ancla reaccionaria a la marea de luciferinismo que lo asola todo incluidas sus molleras. El resto, estan libres de culpa.

MATEO 16 Entonces los fariseos y los saduceos se acercaron a Jesús, y para ponerle a prueba[a] le pidieron que les mostrara una señal* del cielo. 2 Pero respondiendo El, les dijo: [c]Al caer la tarde decís: “Hará buen tiempo, porque el cielo está rojizo.” 3 Y por la mañana: “Hoy habrá tempestad, porque el cielo está rojizo y amenazador.” ¿Sabéis discernir el aspecto[d] del cielo, pero no podéis discernir las señales de los tiempos? 4 Una generación perversa y adúltera busca señal[e], y no se le dará señal[f], sino la señal de Jonás. Y dejándolos, se fue.



Bernaldo dijo:



la Iglesia, por supuesto, quién si no va a tener la culpa... 

si ellos abandonan la Fe Católica también es culpa de "Bergoglio", no de ellos... si las Iglesias donde se hacen misas tridentinas no se llenan... no es porque ellos no vayan o demanden más... también es culpa de "Bergoglio"... que los estados tienen una política migratoria y de fronteras penosa... la culpa de Bergoglio... de chiste, amigo vizcáino.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

El humo de satanas han de ser los sedegarajistas pues el Trono de San Pedro y las llaves del cielo son INUSURPABLES


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Pues eso, tenemos a subseres dedicados obstinadamente 10000 mensajes para que este sea el hilo con mas paginas de la hisotir ad eburbuja, atacando a la unica insitucion del mundo que dice en voz alta estas cosas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

Sino reman en la direccion del hades ya me direis


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

JUAN 18:36Jesús respondió: Mi reino no es de este mundo. Si mi reino fuera de este mundo, entonces mis servidores pelearían para que yo no fuera entregado a los judíos; mas ahora mi reino no es de aquí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)

A ver si los nuevos sedegarajistas podeis mejorarme este servicio de lunas porque los lefrebes no son capaces


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2019)




----------



## Gorguera (25 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> y tú, Gorguera, qué has hecho tú?



Vamos, que *reconoces implícitamente que Sinagoglio se ha desentendido y no ha dado la cara* ante la profanación del militar que salvó la vida de miles y miles de personas integrantes del clero y creyentes; cuando el papa debería estar besando las huellas y marcas que va dejando el ataúd de Franco mientras se lo llevan.

Nuevamente, a España que le den por culo. Nosotros de buenos pagafantas de Paco el boludo, mientras a este le da igual todo, como si reventamos.*

*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Oct 2019)

las 95 tesis de lutero







Para llamar mentiroso a Dios







Y recivir el correspondiente sello del anatema

con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.

Lo cierto es que podeis apretar fuerte la chachara que no movereis una coma de Mateo 16:18,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Oct 2019)

Desde cuando el sedegarajismo y llamar anticriso al papa es pensar de forma católica?

hahaha


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Oct 2019)

cara, qué cara? yo el reconocimiento implícito de no dar la cara por Franco -que por lo visto a él debes fidelidad- lo veo en tí. no he oído hablar de ningún grupo que opusiera fuerza al traslado.

nada más veo que un gallinero alborotado de tipos que pretenden culpabilizar al papa y a la Iglesia de no impedir por la fuerza la acción del estado, o acaso habéis hecho algo?





Gorguera dijo:


> Vamos, que *reconoces implícitamente que Sinagoglio se ha desentendido y no ha dado la cara* ante la profanación del militar que salvó la vida de miles y miles de personas integrantes del clero y creyentes; cuando el papa debería estar besando las huellas y marcas que va dejando el ataúd de Franco mientras se lo llevan.
> 
> Nuevamente, a España que le den por culo. Nosotros de buenos pagafantas de Paco el boludo, mientras a este le da igual todo, como si reventamos.


----------



## Cuncas (25 Oct 2019)

Si es que este tiparraco se ríe de quienes lo defienden con realidades paralelas y matemáticas cuánticas. Los papólatras rompiéndose la cabeza a inventarse las mil y una chorradas y luego él mismo les deja en ridículo. Y seguro que eso lo dijo con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja, porque seguro que lo está disfrutando. Los que le siguen la farsa avisados están de sobras. Si se la siguen aún así después de esto está claro que ya no atenderan a ninguna evidencia mayores, su ceguera y estúpido fanatismo les llevarán directos hasta el fondo del pozo.

Queda demostrado que este sindiós se basa en la adoración de ídolos paganos y que este sindiós finalazará con la adoración de esas imágenes por deseo explícito de bergoglio, aún reconociendo él mismo que son ídolos paganos. Quien quiera condenarse ahí tiene la puerta, ancha como el ancho mar.

Una pena que no pudieran quemar esos tacos de madera... De todas formas esos dos buenos católicos ya hicieron más que el 99'99% que el resto ante esta locura.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Oct 2019)

Si creeis al Papa cuando dice que aquello era el simbolo de la pachapama, tambien habeis de creerle cuando dice no estaba puesto no idea de que fuera idolatrado. Porque el testimonio de un testigo depende de su veracidad personal, cosa que no puede ser veraz si intercala mentiras con verdades.

Esto jamas os lo pondran estos sedegarajistas que escarban en el contenedor de las basuras o visillean para encontrar ausencia de zapatos rojos:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Oct 2019)

papolatras?
El mismo papa ha dicho que no estaban alli con objeto de que fueran idolatradas asi que no te inventes realidades que solo estan en tu mollera









Sapo Concho dijo:


> Si es que este tiparraco se ríe de quienes lo defienden con realidades paralelas y matemáticas cuánticas. Los papólatras rompiéndose la cabeza a inventarse las mil y una chorradas y luego él mismo les deja en ridículo. Y seguro que eso lo dijo con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja, porque seguro que lo está disfrutando. Los que le siguen la farsa avisados están de sobras. Si se la siguen aún así después de esto está claro que ya no atenderan a ninguna evidencia mayores, su ceguera y estúpido fanatismo les llevarán directos hasta el fondo del pozo.
> 
> Queda demostrado que este sindiós se basa en la adoración de ídolos paganos y que este sindiós finalazará con la adoración de esas imágenes por deseo explícito de bergoglio, aún reconociendo él mismo que son ídolos paganos. Quien quiera condenarse ahí tiene la puerta, ancha como el ancho mar.
> 
> Una pena que no pudieran quemar esos tacos de madera... De todas formas esos dos buenos católicos ya hicieron más que el 99'99% que el resto ante esta locura.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Oct 2019)

larga vida al Papa


----------



## Niño Dios (26 Oct 2019)

Is it you I keep thinking of?
Should I feel like I do?
I’ve come to know that I miss your love
While I’m not missing you
We run
Til it’s gone
Et les fleurs du mal
Won’t let you be
You hold the key to an open door
Will I ever be free?

Chorus:
Les fleurs du mal unfold
Comme les fleurs du mal
Dark demons of my soul
Un amour fatal
Been tryin' hard to fight
Comme les fleurs du mal
Les fleurs du mal inside
Un amour fatal

All my life I’ve been waiting for
In this perfume of pain
To forget when I needed more
Of love’s endless refrain
We live
And we pray
Pour les fleurs du mal
I’ve lost my way
What is done will return again
Will I ever be free?

(Repeat chorus)

Les fleurs du mal
Comme les fleurs du mal
Un amour fatal
Comme les fleurs du mal

(Repeat chorus)


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> larga vida al Papa



ahí es donde está el ojo del huracán, eso es lo que está molestando a tanto fariseo que creía que la Iglesia estaba para apuntalarle el asiento y su forma de vida... éste ha venido a recordarnos los fundamentos del Cristianismo de forma impactante.

la misma idea de que una camarilla o alianza entre fariseos y capitostes potentados se crean que puede triunfar un complot para derrocar la cabeza de la Iglesia con argumentos acusatorios de herejía demuestra a las claras en lo que no creen dichos complotistas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Oct 2019)

Hablas de las viejas del visillo que rebuscan por todos lados algo alli para consolidad la acusacion de que el Papa es el anticristo? tambien critica a los soberbios en elvideo.




Bernaldo dijo:


> ahí es donde está el ojo del huracán, eso es lo que está molestando a tanto fariseo que creía que la Iglesia estaba para apuntalarle el asiento y su forma de vida... éste ha venido a recordarnos los fundamentos del Cristianismo de forma impactante.
> 
> la misma idea de que una camarilla o alianza entre fariseos y capitostes potentados se crean que puede triunfar un complot para derrocar la cabeza de la Iglesia con argumentos acusatorios de herejía demuestra a las claras en lo que no creen dichos complotistas.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Jajajaja "Ese tipo de crisitianos se corrompen poco a poco y acaban siendo cristianos paganos"
> 
> Qué narices tiene este bergoglio diciendo eso, le salva que fue hace 5 años... porque ahora manda buscar a la policía a sus pachamamas acuáticas, no vaya a ser que en la ceremonia del cierre del sindiós no sean invocados todos los demonios necesarios para que contemplen como dice una de sus "brillantes" homilías del estilo... "El Via Crucis es la historia del fracaso de Dios" Ojo...que no dice Jesús, ni Dios hecho hombre (que ni aún así) dice Dios, directamente.
> 
> ...



Sapo Concho, con tanta búsqueda acerca del Papa Francisco tu mensaje irá calándote poco a poco, viste el mensaje con el texto de San Francisco de Asís? Qué te parece la cristianización de mitos paganos por parte de la Iglesia en toda su historia?

Te he hablado de la Virgen de la Rueda que tenemos en la Montaña? qué rueda crees que puede ser?







En realidad, sabes cómo las diferentes advocaciones de Nuestra Señora lo que han hecho es eliminar por ocupación el lugar de mitologías paganas. No es el paganismo quien impregna el Catolicismo, en lo cual veo que coincides con los protestantes, sino éste el que acaba con el paganismo con la cristianización. Acusarías a la Iglesia de paganizar por la Fiesta de San Juan, o admitirás que es la Iglesia la que cristianizó un culto pagano? Hablamos de la Festividad de Todos los Santos? sería un largo etcétera, mi gran amigo

Pero bien, como digo, celebro que sigas profundizando en esa Fe Católica que compartimos.

PD: por cierto, veo a Sen Puntos por ahí, creo que acabaremos siendo todos muy amigos


----------



## Gandalf el Mago (26 Oct 2019)

Yo creo en Dios . Soy creyente , pero en la Iglesia no creo , son gentuza infecta que nada tienen que ver con Dios . Ya ni voy a misa . Que vaya a ver a esa chusma su puta madre.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Oct 2019)

Gandalf el Mago dijo:


> Yo creo en Dios . Soy creyente , pero en la Iglesia no creo , son gentuza infecta que nada tienen que ver con Dios . Ya ni voy a misa . Que vaya a ver a esa chusma su puta madre.



sin la Iglesia estás perdido, colega.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Oct 2019)

Esto es lo que se rezó

Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News

“Los hijos de la selva te alabamos, Señor, Las hijas de la selva, te alabamos, Señor.
Las aguas de los ríos, las aguas de las cochas te alaban señor.
Los vientos y calores te alaban, Señor.
Los frutos y los montes, la tierra que es fecunda, te alaban, Señor”.

Como decia Ruffini aquello no era nada pagano y como dijo el papa no estaban alli para ser idolatrados. Otra cosa es que los herejes ya vengais prefabricados en la idea de que la Iglesia es el anticristo biblico pese a ser la institucion mas reaccionaria de la tierra, curiosa forma de ser el anticristo. En cambio en los garajes Luteranos







y nadie dice de ellos que son el anticristo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Oct 2019)

¿crees en Dios pero no en la Palabra de Dios en la biblia depositada?











Gandalf el Mago dijo:


> Yo creo en Dios . Soy creyente , pero en la Iglesia no creo , son gentuza infecta que nada tienen que ver con Dios . Ya ni voy a misa . Que vaya a ver a esa chusma su puta madre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Oct 2019)

Es la maquina del tiempo de Francisco I de la que ya hemos hablado aqui, por ejemplo cuando visito las catacumbas con su delorean para dejar iconos del Pavo real







que es el del-moño Melek Taus de la tradición mesopotamica







Yazdanismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

y que ya engaño al propio Pedro:

Cornelio llama a Pedro

1
Había en Cesarea cierto hombre llamado Cornelio, que era Centurión de la Compañía llamada la Italiana.
2
Era piadoso y temeroso de Dios, junto con toda su casa. Hacía muchas obras de misericordia para el pueblo y oraba a Dios constantemente.
3
Como a la hora novena del Día, él vio claramente en Visión a un ángel de Dios que Entró hacia él y le dijo: –Cornelio.
4
Con los ojos puestos en el ángel y espantado, él dijo: –¿Qué hay, Señor? Y le dijo: –Tus oraciones y tus obras de misericordia han subido como memorial ante la presencia de Dios.
5
Ahora, pues, Envía hombres a Jope y haz venir a cierto Simón, que tiene por sobrenombre Pedro.
6
Este se hospeda con un tal Simón, curtidor, quien tiene su casa junto al mar.
7
En cuanto se fue el ángel que hablaba con él, Cornelio Llamó a dos de sus criados y a un soldado piadoso de entre sus asistentes,
8
y después de haberles contado todo esto, los Envió a Jope.
9
Al Día siguiente, mientras ellos iban viajando por el camino y llegaban cerca de la ciudad, Pedro Subió a la azotea para orar, como a la sexta hora.
10
Sintió mucha hambre y deseaba comer; pero mientras preparaban la comida, le sobrevino un éxtasis.
11
Vio el cielo abierto y un objeto que Descendía como un gran lienzo, bajado por sus cuatro extremos a la tierra.
12
En el lienzo Había toda clase de Cuadrúpedos y reptiles de la tierra y aves del cielo.
13
Y le vino una voz: –Levántate, Pedro; mata y come.
14
Entonces Pedro dijo: –¡De ninguna manera, Señor! Porque ninguna cosa Común o inmunda he comido Jamás.
15
La voz Volvió a él por segunda vez: –Lo que Dios ha purificado, no lo tengas Tú por Común.
16
Esto Ocurrió tres veces, y de repente el objeto fue elevado al cielo.
17
Mientras Pedro estaba perplejo dentro de Sí acerca de lo que pudiera ser la Visión que Había visto, he Aquí los hombres enviados por Cornelio, habiendo preguntado por la casa de Simón, llegaron a la puerta.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Sapo Concho, con tanta búsqueda acerca del Papa Francisco tu mensaje irá calándote poco a poco, viste el mensaje con el texto de San Francisco de Asís? Qué te parece la cristianización de mitos paganos por parte de la Iglesia en toda su historia?
> 
> Te he hablado de la Virgen de la Rueda que tenemos en la Montaña? qué rueda crees que puede ser?
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Oct 2019)

Pregunta a los sedegarajistas, cual de estas instituciones esta llamada a ser el anticristo?
Opcion A) _casa homosexuales, oficia abortos, cambios de sexo, es laico, roba tu trabajo, usurpa patrias potestades.....
opcion B)_ no casa homos, no oficia abortos, condena el cambio de sexo, esta inscrito en la biblia como inconquistable por el hades, defiende la familia.......

Segun esta gente chalada el anticristo es la opción B. La opción A, el heztado, que es la fuente de que se haga ley la depravación, no tendra anda que ver con el anticristo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Oct 2019)

No, tampoco es el anticristo el nihilista Lama o la iglesia deformada luterana, tampoco lo es la secta mahometana ni siquiera el luciferinismo masonico. Es la iglesia. Sino estan como puñeteras cabras es que estan reptando.

Aqui doctrina del hades segun estos idiotas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Oct 2019)

de hecho a los que llegan al grado 33 masonico les inician en los ultrasecretos saberes trasmitidos por Lucifer, esto es, a adentrarse en el magisterio del Santo Pater.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Oct 2019)

lo voy a poner en spoiler porque es satanismo hardcore



Spoiler


----------



## BGA (26 Oct 2019)

Pasarán las nubes de mal augurio con sus tormentas de memes... Siempre que llueve escampa y tras los densos nubarrones aparece siempre la luz del sol enriqueciendo en matices los claroscuros de la densa niebla.

No hay que mirar al Vaticano en la figura del Papa -al menos y menos de éste- el humo de Satanás. En este hilo las pruebas fehacientes de tan perversa influencia, envueltas en fingida -o en todo caso estúpida- preocupación, se han expresado en todo su poder la mentira, el odio, el insulto provocador, la manipulación torticera... y un sin fin de otras "cualidades" tan alejadas del verdadero espíritu cristiano, como son la prudencia, la paciencia, la confianza y el respeto.

El tradicional sentido de fidelidad del pueblo católico, ha devenido en boca de los más católicos entre los católicos, en espíritu levantisco de crítica "protectora". ¿Cómo habría de materializarse alguna sutil protección en actos de revolución que pretenden poner a los pies de los caballos mundanos al propio mensaje de Cristo al que con tanto interés apela el Papa Francisco y que tanta inquietud despierta entre las momias cristianas más pendientes de su juicio que del postrer y definitivo Juicio de Dios?.

Ponen de manifiesto sus muchos temores y ello indica al mismo tiempo la falta de esperanza y de Fe, y al mismo tiempo se pasan por el "foro" algún atisbo de temor a Dios.

Quien busca la ruptura y el enfrentamiento no teme a Dios. Sigue la doctrina del Diablo.


----------



## BGA (26 Oct 2019)

Oh la tormenta....

Entre evangelizar y "proselitar" hay diferencias que los evangélicos sois incapaces de entender.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Oct 2019)

Abrase visto el Jefe de la Jerarquia reprender a los que le juraron obediencia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Oct 2019)

lo tuyo es el sedegarajismo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Oct 2019)

Messi no se ha echo con un monton de fanes porque va de casa en casa tratando de convencerles de que se lo merece y tal, ven como mueve la bola y a los pives les basta.



BGA dijo:


> Oh la tormenta....
> 
> Entre evangelizar y "proselitar" hay diferencias que los evangélicos sois incapaces de entender.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Oct 2019)

Amigo Sapo Concho, me estás dando la razón recordándonos lo que estaba explicando...

el culto pagano simbolizado en la estela de Barros (en la zona se le llama popularmente "La Rueda") es el ejemplo que estaba poniendo de cómo la Iglesia santificó algo pagano en culto cristiano--> Virgen de la Rueda.

Lo ves, amigo?  

Gracias por ahorrarme el trabajo.

esta es la ermita de la Virgen de la Rueda, donde aparecieron fragmentos de otra estela

Ermita de la Virgen de Rueda - 32575 - Biodiversidad Virtual / Etnografía




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Lo que te debería dar verguenza es hablar con esa ligereza de cosas que ignoras por completo.
> 
> Te podría hacer el trabajo, pero para qué, no lo vas a leer, de la misma forma que no lees nada de lo que intentas replicar, por eso contestas chorradas sin sentido y evitas tratar el tema que intentas responder mezclando cosas in sentido alguno. El típico recurso del débil intelectual e ignorante.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> VÍRGEN DE RUEDA, TARADO. LEE MONA PANCHITA



Mejor deja estos temas para quien sabe, reitero mi agradecimiento por ahorrame el texto, has apoyado milimétricamente lo que he expuesto.

La segunda estela de barros y un caso de posible pervivencia de su simbología cántabra / Peralta Labrador, Eduardo | Biblioteca Virtual Miguel de Cervantes


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Es no es un argumento,panchito retrasado mental. Esa estela es del SIGLO IV ANTES DE CRISTO Y TÚ LAS ESTAS INTNTANDO HACER PASAR POR CATÓLICA.



no, te lo he explicado, la Iglesia entró donde había un símbolo procedente de cultos paganos y cristianizó poniendo una ermita y advocación mariana... como bien explica Labrador, uno de los mayores eruditos que hay en esos temas.

leíste el texto? leíste la explicación de tu paisano el P. Carballo?

ahí está todito.

un saludazo.


----------



## Niño Dios (26 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Messi no se ha echo con un monton de fanes porque va de casa en casa tratando de convencerles de que se lo merece y tal, ven como mueve la bola y a los pives les basta.



_"bola"_ y _"pives" _gruñe el invasor argensimio este...

Y aparte de pantxisimio, destroza sin pudor la ortografía -por no hablar de la gramática así como de su siseante y ridícula prosodia que ofende al oído humano...- del noble idioma que tan indignamente osa balbucear con su simiesco hocico...

Que ascazo estas monas apokalyptas....


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Oct 2019)

por cierto, muy interesante la noticia del papa Francisco acerca de ciertos jóvenes que se menten en el tema este (hipotéticamente) tradicionalista pero que en realidad esconden ciertos desequilibrios... me puedo suponer por dónde van los tiros, según dice ya ha tenido que intervenir en tres diócesis con este problema...


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Oct 2019)

el que tiene un problema con los católico eres tú, esa es la razón de hacerte pasar por tal y calumniar.

ningún católico haría lo que estás intentando hacer tú en este hilo.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Oct 2019)

SenPuntos, no eres el único que viaja por la América Española y se impregna de sus vocablos...  

a mí también me parece bien que emplees mexicanismos 



SenPuntos dijo:


> _"bola"_ y _"pives" _gruñe el invasor argensimio este...
> 
> Y aparte de pantxisimio, destroza sin pudor la ortografía -por no hablar de la gramática así como de su siseante y ridícula prosodia que ofende al oído humano...- del noble idioma que tan indignamente osa balbucear con su simiesco hocico...
> 
> Que ascazo estas monas apokalyptas....


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> TE REPITO, MONA PANCHITA. LEE SI NO QUIERES QUEDAR COMO UN GILIPOLLAS CADA VEZ QUE ABRES LA BOCACHANCLA LLENA DE PLÁTANOS. LA ERMITA DE LA VIRGEN DE RUEDA ES DEL SIGLO XVIII... UN POCO TARDE PARA CRISTIANIZAR A LOS YA CRISTIANIZADOS DE SOBRA CÁNTABROS. DEJA DE INVENTARTE PELÍCULAS ANUNAKIS, QUE PARECES UN MEJICANO TARADO DICIENDO BURRADAS EN YOUTUBE.



La ermita de la Virgen de la Rueda en su construcción actual es del siglo XVIII, como sucede con muchas otras ermitas vinculadas a antiguos lugares con reminiscencias de cultos paganos.

Lee a los que saben, Sapo Concho, lee a los que saben.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Oct 2019)

ha visto desequilibrios y los ha ido a corregir. ¿o insinúas que tú eres capaz de valorar los desequilibrios que se cuelan en la Iglesia mejor que el mismísimo papa?


----------



## Niño Dios (26 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> SenPuntos, no eres el único que viaja por la América Española y se impregna de sus vocablos...
> 
> a mí también me parece bien que emplees mexicanismos



I usually travel to all America, not only to the latrineamerican holes where you and the monkey mariki mao were been shitted...



Non-human beener.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Oct 2019)

pobre, espero superes esos complejos poco a poco, hermano

PD: me alegro que reconozcas que vives en parte gracias a Hispanoamérica!



SenPuntos dijo:


> I usually travel to all America, not only to the latrineamerican holes where you and the monkey mariki mao were been shitted...
> 
> 
> 
> Non-human beener.


----------



## Niño Dios (26 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> hermano



Lo siento, pero mi madre es humana y decente, no simia y pvta de zoófilos. Prosigue por otro lado con la búsqueda de las otras crías que cagó tu madre. No pares hasta que hayas reunido a la camada entera...

Ánimo, beener.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Oct 2019)

lee lo que he escrito Sapo Concho, de alguna manera proyectas ideas tuyas propias sobre mis escritos... que yo no he escrito.

`ponme las citas mías que no entiendes y te lo explico.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Si es que eres tan retrasado mental que te acabas contradiciendo a ti mismo. Aclárate bernalda, y deja de decir burradas de las que no tienes ni pajolera idea.
> 
> ¿Esa "antiquísma vírgen de la rueda" es una antigua deidad pagana cristianizada, como decías al principio y usando los argumentos de los que tantos gustan las ratas protestantes y los masones para afrentar a la Vírgen, o es una "cristianización" (porque tú lo dices sin aportar ninguna fuente) de antiguos lugares de cultos paganos, como dices ahora?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gandalf el Mago (26 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> sin la Iglesia estás perdido, colega.



La Iglesia me la suda colega . Se jodan , putos traidores , pederastas y ladrones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Oct 2019)

Clara prueba de que el Papa tiene una maquina del tiempo. Evidente salseo con las costumbres que ahbia para meterles catolicismo a saco, mano izquierda de toda la vida con fructifero resultado.

imaginate que llega san patricio a las irelandas y les empieza a fenecer a garrotazos de verlos bailando a la pacha mama en lugar de salsear un poco aqui y alla para ir trayendoles a la palabra del señor. Se entiente perfectamente de pe a pa lo del sinodo.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Mejor deja estos temas para quien sabe, reitero mi agradecimiento por ahorrame el texto, has apoyado milimétricamente lo que he expuesto.
> 
> La segunda estela de barros y un caso de posible pervivencia de su simbología cántabra / Peralta Labrador, Eduardo | Biblioteca Virtual Miguel de Cervantes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Oct 2019)

el salseo en las costumbres locales es necesario para trasmitirles el evangelio dado que la comprension del mas alla lo tienen a traves de sus propios rituales, se trata de modificar esa tecnologia conceptual, pero hay que referirse a ella. Asi es que llamamos Dios y no YHWH


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2019)

no le veo ningun tradicionalismo a ser un sedegarajista, es liberalismo destilado eso de creer que apretando la filfa uno puede revocar autoridades que no emanan de él.







ahora va a ser tradicionalismo revelarse contra el sumo pontifice, sera la tradicion en los burdeles de la madama pompadou



Bernaldo dijo:


> por cierto, muy interesante la noticia del papa Francisco acerca de ciertos jóvenes que se menten en el tema este (hipotéticamente) tradicionalista pero que en realidad esconden ciertos desequilibrios... me puedo suponer por dónde van los tiros, según dice ya ha tenido que intervenir en tres diócesis con este problema...


----------



## Cuncas (27 Oct 2019)

Papólatras pachamameros en evidencia. Este domingo bergoglio subirá las pachamamas, ídolos paganos, al altar de la Basílica de San Pedro para que sea adorada.. Ya se ha publicado el documento final del sindiós de la amazonía, ya en las primeras líneas puede leerse:

Sincretismo panteista puro y duro:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2019)

en cambio a nadie le preocupa lo que sucede en vuestros garajes



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Papólatras pachamameros en evidencia. Este domingo bergoglio subirá las pachamamas, ídolos paganos, al altar de la Basílica de San Pedro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2019)

Nunca te pondran en las plataformas sedegarajistas desinfovatica y desinfocatolica la vocacion pastoral evangelizadora del Sinodo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2019)

La sede esta garaje



Sapo Concho dijo:


> A pastar pagano papólatra prolgtbi y proabortista. Sigue adorando a tu pachamama, pachamamero. (valga la redundancia)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2019)

buenos días, amigo, reitero mi ofrecimiento para explicarte lo que no comprendiste en mis citas exactas acerca de la Virgen de *LA* Rueda y la Estela de Barros, o como le llamaban popularmente los naturales, "La Rueda".




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Papólatras pachamameros en evidencia. Este domingo bergoglio subirá las pachamamas, ídolos paganos, al altar de la Basílica de San Pedro para que sea adorada.. Ya se ha publicado el documento final del sindiós de la amazonía, ya en las primeras líneas puede leerse:
> 
> Sincretismo panteista puro y duro:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 176053


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2019)

Ariki, una curiosidad quería preguntarte a ver si te ha pasado lo mismo que a mí...
No has experimentado en las indagaciones debido a las calumnias contra él, que Francisco es un papa de un mayor nivel del que esperabas?
Tiene toda la pinta de que este hombre ha iniciado una ofensiva evangelizadora en el mundo y también de depuración dentro de la propia Iglesia.
de ahí la furibunda reacción de algunos, todo adquiere sentido desde esa perspectiva.


----------



## Cuncas (27 Oct 2019)

Ya lo dicen abiertamente en varios medios, incluídos los progres... Ayer en el diario.es habí a un lado de la página un artículo dándole palmaditas a bergoglio y en el otro lado un artículo de opinión donde se ponía las opciones de reforma del valle de los caídos proponiendo más que nada la demolición de la Cruz con una "bonita" ilustración de cabecera.

Hoy ya el "pis ultra fecal" la máquina de fake news que sólo habla de la iglesia para engordar su leyenda negra sobre la pederastia atribuyéndole casos a mayores de la la iglesia protestante y la anglicana, ya sacan el artículo de:

La Iglesia abre la puerta a ordenar hombres casados en la Amazonia

Francisco aprueba nombrar sacerdotes a hombres casados

Y dirán las lokas taradas" es una propuesta... una propusta...una propuesta..." Y vendrán con sus argumentos lisérgicos de siempre...

Marikiki y bernalda ya sé perfectamente lo que vais a decir:



Fuera coñas ya... Una propuesta que viene aprobada por el propio bergoglio... y lo de las diaconisas bergoglio también lo aprueba, sólo es cuestión de tiempo para que "la cabeza indiscutible de la Iglesia sobre el mismisimo Jesucristo", como a vosotros os gusta denominarlo, confeccioneel papelajo que apruebe todo eso... más pronto que tarde, para protestantizar la Iglesia siempre trabajan rápido, para retirar condecoraciones de órdenes honoríficas papales a pederastas como Jimmy Saville la cosa ya tarda más...

Avisados estabais y la sombra de la losa sobre vuestras cabezas cada vez es más grande.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2019)

amigo Sapo Concho, sabías que Juan Pablo II ya admitió hombres casados que hacían vida matrimonial? lcomprendo que Kairós, que ya ha atacado a varios de los últimos papas sea "coherente" en su crítica, pero tú... que le achacas los males a este papa, estaría bien que comentaras tu opinión al respecto.

Juan Pablo II decidió admitirlo en su día, eso sí, no admitiendo la posibilidad de que llegasen a obispos.

cuál es del Dogma católico que Francisco rompería y no rompió Juan Pablo II?

estás con Kairós en su ataque a los papas post CVII? (de momento, porque no tardaräa en extender su ataque a todos los papas)



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ya lo dicen abiertamente en varios medios, incluídos los progres... Ayer en el diario.es habí a un lado de la página un artículo dándole palmaditas a bergoglio y en el otro lado un artículo de opinión donde se ponía las opciones de reforma del valle de los caídos proponiendo más que nada la demolición de la Cruz con una "bonita" ilustración de cabecera.
> 
> Hoy ya el "pis ultra fecal" la máquina de fake news que sólo habla de la iglesia para engordar su leyenda negra sobre la pederastia atribuyéndole casos a mayores de la la iglesia protestante y la anglicana, ya sacan el artículo de:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho, yo te ayudo a entender lo que haga falta, para ello te pido que hagas un resumen y plantees unas preguntas concretas, como comprenderás no puedo leer semejantes tochos...

resume, pregunta y te contesto.

yo insisto, sabes que Juan Pablo II integró curas casados en la Iglesia Católica, concretamente procedentes de los cismáticos anglicanos.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ya se habló de eso bernalda no intentes reflotar zurullos ya refutados. Y si por lo menos vas a reflotar algo moléstate en fundamentarlo de nuevo para que quede en evidencia así por sí mismo. Y no, no sólo puso esa condición, puso muchas otras pero como eres un retrasado semianalfabeto vago hasta para mover los dedos sobre el teclado (incluso dejas que tu ordenador rece por ti) ni las comentas.
> 
> Todo eso es un subproducto más de la degeneración que trajo a la Iglesia el CVII, y que, como claramente podemos observar, la está conduciendo a su prostentantización rebajándola incluso a poner sobre y delante de los altares a ídolos paganos como la pachamama, como ya reconoció bergoglio en su enfado porque se hiciese lo que tenía que hacerse con esas tallas de ídolos paganos, deshacerse de ellas (se ve que tenían 2 en la reserva...). Y esas Iglesias *AUTÓNOMAS* entre ellas y la Apostólica Romana (detalle importante), reconocidas a partir del CVII, no tienen solamente esa condición, tienen más que esa pero no te molestas ni en investigar ni en comprobar los zurullos que reflotas, con razón nadie con criterio os toma en serio ni a ti ni a tu caniche tarada marikiki...
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuncas (27 Oct 2019)

A quién sorprende ya a estas alturas ver a alguien comer el cuerpo de Cristo en pecado mortal con la complacencia de la iglesia... Si es que el pecado ahora está tanto dentro como fuera de la iglesia y aquí no pasa nada. "¿Que haces cultos adorando a deidades paganas? No pasa nada... ven aquí que ya de paso profanamos el Cuerpo de Cristo", por eso ya les da igual darlo en la mano que en la boca... preferiblemente en la mano para que sea usado a gusto del consumidor. Pero nada, para los nuevos católico-protestantizados todo está correcto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2019)

1º Que se sepa la tradición de no rebelarse contra la jearquia es anterior a la tradicion del celibato.
2º Mientras que la tradicion de no rebelarse contra la jerarquia emana de la Palabra de Dios, pues si te rebelas por considerarlos sin autoridad contra quien te ha bautizado o impuesto las manos, aceptas tacitamente que ni fuiste bautizado ni te impusieron las manos pues no tienen autoridad. Por contra la tradicion del celibato emana de la tradicion de la iglesia,
3º Difamas nuevamente, en ningun lado del documento pone que se instituye de facto el sacerdocio de hombres casados y diaconisas sino que SE PROPONEN ESTUDIARLO;

*proponemos establecer criterios y disposiciones * de parte de la autoridad competente, en el marco de la Lumen Gentium 26, de ordenar sacerdotes a hombres idóneos y reconocidos de la comunidad, que tengan un diaconado permanente fecundo y reciban una formación adecuada para el presbiterado, pudiendo tener familia legítimamente constituída y estable, para sostener la vida de la comunidad cristiana mediante la predicación de la Palabra y la celebración de los Sacramentos en las zonas más remotas de la región amazónica. A este respecto, algunos se pronunciaron por un abordaje universal del tema.

De proponer algo para su estudio a instituirlo de facto existe un largo trecho, EL DE LA DIFAMACIÓN.

Documento final del Sínodo de la Amazonía (Texto completo)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2019)

¿y tu como vas a confesar y comulgar en una iglesia que crees tomada por el hades? ¿vas a decirle al cura que crees que es siervo de satanas?¿no estara la ostia consagrada al cuerpo de satanas?
ridiculo sedegarajista



Sapo Concho dijo:


> A quién sorprende ya a estas alturas ver a alguien comer el cuerpo de Cristo en pecado mortal con la complacencia de la iglesia... Si es que el pecado ahora está tanto dentro como fuera de la iglesia y aquí no pasa nada. "¿Que haces cultos adorando a deidades paganas? No pasa nada... ven aquí que ya de paso profanamos el Cuerpo de Cristo", por eso ya les da igual darlo en la mano que en la boca... preferiblemente en la mano para que sea usado a gusto del consumidor. Pero nada, para los nuevos católico-protestantizados todo está correcto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2019)

Fijate bien como comulga y la Amazonica de alado se santigua



Ritos de la pachamama y tal. Dos almas trasformadas por el Evangelio.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Fijate bien como comulga y la Amazonica de alado se santigua
> 
> 
> 
> Ritos de la pachamama y tal. Dos almas trasformadas por el Evangelio.



tocó la parábola del fariseo y el publicano... más claro el agua.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2019)

gran trabajo pastoral



ahora mismo @Kairós

http://img.memecdn.com/crazy-german-kid-is-crazy_o_284017.gif




Bernaldo dijo:


> tocó la parábola del fariseo y el publicano... más claro el agua.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2019)

si con el nivel que me esperaba te refieres a la idea que dan del papa estas viboras difamadoras entonces lo supera con creces:. La propaganda distorsiona la realidad.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Ariki, una curiosidad quería preguntarte a ver si te ha pasado lo mismo que a mí...
> No has experimentado en las indagaciones debido a las calumnias contra él, que Francisco es un papa de un mayor nivel del que esperabas?
> Tiene toda la pinta de que este hombre ha iniciado una ofensiva evangelizadora en el mundo y también de depuración dentro de la propia Iglesia.
> de ahí la furibunda reacción de algunos, todo adquiere sentido desde esa perspectiva.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> si con el nivel que me esperaba te refieres a la idea que dan del papa estas viboras difamadoras entonces lo supera con creces:. La propaganda distorsiona la realidad.



eso está claro, me refería a la idea que tú pudieras tener previamente, en mi caso esto sucedió ya hace tiempo... especialmente a raíz de la visita a Bolivia en que vi los titulares de prensa... comencé a tirar del hilo y vi la brecha entre lo que había dicho y lo que dijeron que había dicho.

desde entonces mi imagen de él solo ha ido para arriba.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2019)

Cero que objetar, lo ha puesto el espiritu santo. Mis impresiones son buenas, cuando ves vidreos del pive hablando esta claro que es una persona buena y afectuosa, cristiano de pura cepa.



Bernaldo dijo:


> eso está claro, me refería a la idea que tú pudieras tener previamente, en mi caso esto sucedió ya hace tiempo... especialmente a raíz de la visita a Bolivia en que vi los titulares de prensa... comencé a tirar del hilo y vi la brecha entre lo que había dicho y lo que dijeron que había dicho.
> 
> desde entonces mi imagen de él solo ha ido para arriba.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2019)

mirar como comulgan y se santiguan, curiosa forma de adorar a la mama pacha. CHECK MATE piltrafillas.



Iglesia de Cristo +2 almas
La sede esta garaje 0 puntos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

Ahora la amazonia tiene una nueva Madre, La Virgen Madre de Dios


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

@Sapo Concho has visto desde el visillo algo que merezca la pena comentar de los atuendos que ha utilizado el Papa?, algo que reprochar de la pararfernalia?,¿ que es lo que crees que va a ser la comidilla mañana entre tu y el resto de las viejas chismosas de la pelu?


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Oct 2019)

cálmate, amigo mío, yo aguardo sin prisas a que me plantees esas dudas concretas que tienes.

por cierto, ¿podrías explicarnos a todos en qué mejoraron tu Fe y tus actos desde que acudes a las misas tridentinas por parte de sacerdotes anti CVII?





Sapo Concho dijo:


> Tú no puedes ni ayudarte a ti mismo porque eres un indigente mental, no eres ni capaz de leer para cuanto más responder a nada como un adulto. Eres un 0 a la izquierda, judasbernalda. Kairós y yo hemos contestado argumentando, mostrando fuentes, y apuntando a cosas que finalmente se han confirmado y están pasando. Tú no eres capaz ni de leer un post de 3 párrafos y mucho menos responder como lo haría una persona con un CI+80. Sabes leer y escribir de milagro, lo de escribir así así... y lo de leer letra grande y no más de 10 páginas no vaya a ser que te explote el garbanzo que tienes por cerebro... Y para colmo, además de tonto, eres tonto con malicia y esos ya no me inspiran ni lástima.
> 
> Así que, judasbernalda, pasaré a ignorarte como a la tarada de marikiki, lo que diga un rertrrasado mental como tú me da igual porque lo que digas tiene el mismo fondo que los rebuznos de un burro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

tu que sabes si comulga en pecado o no? lo supones?
Porque si es consciente de que se ha de arrodillar para comulgar y la otra de santiguarse tambien seran conscientes de que no se puede comulgar en pecado.
o es que comulgan en pecado porque van al modo indigena?



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Comulgan en pecado, lo cual es pecado mortal... desde hace cientos y cientos de años. Eso lo aprendí en la catequesis antes de la Primera Comunión... ya veo que tú por ahí no pasaste. Eso sí, desde ayer por la tarde para la newage de los católico-luteranos ya no es necesario la confesión para nada... puedes coleccionar el Cuerpo de Cristo en casa o revendérselo a satanistas... como comulgan en la mano... Cómo va a saber eso un papólatra protestantizado con tara mental severa. Saludos a lutero y a bergoglio en el infierno y no olvides tus oraciones a la pachamama.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

Sapo... farisaico malandrin. En los garajes es todo jauja pero en realidad tendrias que confesarte por haber atribuido un pecado grave a alguien solo porque te da la gana. Pero eso no se estila en los garajes


----------



## Papo de luz (28 Oct 2019)

el papa es gay.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

uno debe de aportar pruebas cuando acusa, en otra epoca no te saldria gratis acusar gratuitamente.
Demuestra 1º que han cometido pecado y 2º que no lo han confesado



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Si tuvieras un CI+80, una mente sana y si supieras sumar 2+2 lo sabrías.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Oct 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Lo veo muy cansado... No creo que dure mucho, a lo mejor hasta vuelve Ratzinger y todo, él aún puede arrodillarse... Dios le da fuerzas a los suyos.



estos son los curas anglicanos Casados que fueron aceptados por la Iglesia Católica, gracias a la regla aprobada por Ratzinger, yo no tengo nada que objetar,¿y tú, hermano Sapo Concho?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

Lo que pasa es que el video en el que salen los indigenas santiguandose, arrodillandose y comulgando desmonta toda la difamacion que teniais montada sobre el sinodo que era paganizar la Iglesia cuando resulta que son los paganos los que terminan comulgando. LO QUE SE DICE EXITAZO PASTORAL DEL CVII


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

Si el Papa lo quiso, atado en el cielo está.



Bernaldo dijo:


> estos son los curas anglicanos Casados que fueron aceptados por la Iglesia Católica, gracias a la regla aprobada por Ratzinger, yo no tengo nada que objetar,¿y tú, hermano Sapo Concho?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

te preguntaba por pruebas de que los indigenas A) habian pecado y B) no se habian confesado. 



Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿Ni siquiera sabes que necesitas confesarte para recibir el Cuerpo de Cristo? ¿A ti te han bautizado, marikiki?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

te digo vibora que demuestres A) han pecado y B) no se han confesado de sus pecados
o guarda tu bifida lengua detras de tus colmillos



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Qué nivel... oye ... pues eso aún siguió después de CVII... De hecho retiraron el requisito de la confesión para el perdón de los pecados para poder recibir sin pecado el Cuerpo de Cristo hace muy poco... Madre mía... No creo que ni que seas católico bautizado... Con razón dices todas las chorradas que dices... me explico muchas cosas... Qué nivel... madre mía. Pobrecicos... animalicos... si al final hasta te mereces el perdón porque no sabes lo que haces.


----------



## Cuncas (28 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> te digo vibora que demuestres A) han pecado y B) no se han confesado de sus pecados
> o guarda tu bifida lengua detras de tus colmillos



Pues es muy sencillo marikiki, y bga (porque veo que él también tiene problemas para resolver esta sencilla cuestión). Cualquier niño tras recibir catequesis podría resolverla.

Vamos paso por paso porque aquellos que no han leído ni el catecismo, ni pisado una catequesis, ni ido a misa en su vida es muy difícil que lo entiendan. A menos que tengan tara mental severa, entonces quedarían exonerados.

- ¿Han pecado?

Adorar ídolos paganos es un acto que viola las leyes de Dios y de la Iglesia y por lo tanto te aleja de Dios, lo que es por definición un pecado mortal. Si se niega esto no puedes llamarte católico, ni siquiera cristiano.

- ¿Han adorado ídolos paganos?

Está claro que sí. bergoglio ya ha reconocido que esas tallas eran pachamamas y se ha visto en varias celebraciones del sindiós como han adorado esos ídolos y hecho ritos paganos dentro de una Iglesia incluso, lo que ya es, a mayores, una profanación. Dos pecados mortales, sin duda. Idolatría y profanación. Las muestras de esos gravísimos pecados han quedado registradas en numerosos vídeos de las celebraciones de corte pagano-indigenista de este "sindios", por lo tanto no se puede negar que los hayan cometido.

- ¿Han confesado y recibido el perdón de los pecados?

Dudo mucho que hayan confesado porque eso lo han hecho incluso delante del mismo bergoglio y varios cardenales, con su beneplácito. Sería contradictorio y anularía toda la base del "síndiós" que se les permitiese hacer eso delante de autoridades eclesiásticas, y bajo el beneplácito de éstas, y luego se les recomendase confesión en vista de que han cometido un pecado gravísimo. No tendría sentido porque, para empezar, no se deberían haber permitido esos rituales paganos.

Se evidencia entonces que ellos no han visto necesidad de confesión para poder comulgar dado que han cometido esos pecados ante autoridades eclesiásticas (gran labor "evangelizadora"...), y éstas, de manera sorprendente, no se lo han impedido.

- ¿Conclusión?

Dado que han cometido varios pecados mortales al adorar ídolos paganos y profanar un espacio sagrado y que no se han confesado y por lo tanto recibido el perdón de los pecados por ello, el hecho de recibir el Sacramento de la Eucaristía en situación de pecado mortal añade además el gravísimo pecado mortal de profanar el Cuerpo de Cristo comulgando en situación pecado mortal.

Esto lo saben hasta los niños formados mínimamente en la Fe Católica, incluso después del CVII. Ahora ya no sé... porque con la nueva newage protestantizadora de la Iglesia Católica estamos viendo de todo ya... habrá sacerdotes que permitan rituales de cristales de cuarzo en las iglesias y todo... vete tú a saber...


----------



## Cuncas (28 Oct 2019)

Y luego llaman ultracatólicos a los tradicionalistas... Esas aberraciones ya las permiten para mover la ventana de overton hacia la eliminación de la Eucaristía y finalmente eliminar el Catolicismo creando una rama del protestantismo, la "unidad" de la que habla bergoglio. Empezaron con el ecumenismo y ahora ya van directamente a la protestantización. Pero los ciegos siguen sin verlo, ya no se puede hacer nada por ellos porque ni les forman en la Fe Católica y para colmo les dan argumentos para continuar en el pecado. A mí ya no se me pasa por la cabeza ni ir a misa en una iglesia que no tenga bancos con reclinatorio.


----------



## Cuncas (28 Oct 2019)

Ya no queda nada que mostrar, debatir, ni que demostrar, ni que cuestionar. Cada uno que tome su libre decisión y se haga responsablre de ella.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Oct 2019)

no me digas que vas a hacer como el surfero de desinfocatólica, amagar con que como se extienda nosequé se iba por donde vino en busca de una nueva ola... 

también amagaste irte cuando Benedicto XVI dejó entrar a los anglicanos casados?


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Oct 2019)

yo sí que estoy impresionado, no porque crea que es el Fin de los tiempos, sino por lo fácil que os comen el tarro a base de machacona propaganda mediática... ¿de dónde os viene esa flojera tan.... "muladí"?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

Si los que nos los vendiais como paganos erais las viboras sedegarajistas y hemos visto que se santiguan y se arrodillan al comulgar.
Por lo tanto queda demostrado el exitazo pastoral del sinodo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

No te dejes engañar. El documento del sinodo firmado no tiene autoridad para que de facto sean ordenados sacerdotes no celibes. Lo que hace es aceptar que la propuesta sea debatida donde corresponde, que eso es otro cantar y haber como se queda. Dentro del documento dan razones de que no hay ni chus alli para oficiar misas y tambien dice que los Papas se han pronunciado 24/7 contra el sacerdocio no celibe. tendran que discutirlo.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No te dejes engañar. El documento del sinodo firmado no tiene autoridad para que de facto sean ordenados sacerdotes no celibes. Lo que hace es aceptar que la propuesta sea debatida donde corresponde, que eso es otro cantar y haber como se queda. Dentro del documento dan razones de que no hay ni chus alli para oficiar misas y tambien dice que los Papas se han pronunciado 24/7 contra el sacerdocio no celibe. tendran que discutirlo.



se deja engañar quien quiere, Ariki, no será porque no está avisado este hombre.

buenas noches.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

Aver, eso de que la Iglesia en el final de los tiempos se trasformará en la ramera es una exegesis de los protestontos. Y veo que esa exegesis cala. La iglesia por mateo 16:18 NI EN EL MISMISIMO FINAL DE LA ERA podra ser tomada por el anticristo. LA iglesia jamas oficiara sacramentos de desolacion. El apocalipsis REAL puede que suceda dentro de 1000 o incluso 5000 años, o igual dentro de 200 años. habra una ciudad que tendra una mayestatica importancia en el mundo, roma hoy dia no gobierna nada. Si el apocalipsis fuera para el año 200 dC roma SI seria una candidata. hoy dia no existe asi como una ciudad que digas que es la fuente de las blasfemias; new york, la city.... NO. La ciudad a la que se refiere el Apocalipsis será evidente, una pedazo de babilonia inequivoca. Quizas la sede del gobierno mundial despues de la tercera guerra mundial a saber

Mirate estos vidreos haber si te parece que el que habla trabaja para el hades:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

aver lo del documento que han firmado es mas bien una serie de canticos al sol, iniciativas para tratar de lograr X, se habria que estudiar y debatir esas cosas. Nada más


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Oct 2019)

espero que no nos vayas a salir un cantamañanas como el otro...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

Aun queda mucho tiempo para el apocalipsis. El camino mas breve a el que se me ocurre es que esta civilizacion colapse entre geurras y calamidades, 100 años aprox, y que la nueva civilizacion que venga construida sobre las ruinas de esta sea de pe a pa luciferina. Tirale 50 años en el mejor de los casos.

El apocalipsis no va a suceder este siglo porque no existe una ciudad a la que todas las naciones se arrodillen, eso seria como la sede del gobierno mundial. No se ve todavia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

DEmostrado queda de que son catolicos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Oct 2019)

Que se haya rendido culto a la mama pacha es algo que os inventais los sedegarajistas cuando el propio Papa a dicho que la idea es que no eran idolatrados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Estar en la misma habitacion en la que hay una representacion de la mama pacha no es adorarlo, TU DEBES DE DEMOSTRAR QUE LE ORARON A LA MAMA PACHA, pero lo cierto es que en esas fotos que traeis A QUIEN REZAN ES A DIOS.












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News

LO QUE SÍ ESTA DEMOSTRADO ES QUE COMULGARON, SE SANTIGUARON Y SE ARRODILLARON



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Pues es muy sencillo marikiki, y bga (porque veo que él también tiene problemas para resolver esta sencilla cuestión). Cualquier niño tras recibir catequesis podría resolverla.
> 
> Vamos paso por paso porque aquellos que no han leído ni el catecismo, ni pisado una catequesis, ni ido a misa en su vida es muy difícil que lo entiendan. A menos que tengan tara mental severa, entonces quedarían exonerados.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

No veo a Francisco I en ningun lado de ese video para que lo puedas responsabilidad de nada de lo que sucede alli.
Estas diciendo que en esa Misa el Sacerdota no ha obrado la trabsustanciacion y que los sordos alli presentes no han podido comulgar? Que pruebas tienes de que no? Y si tales cosas han sucedido de que estas hablando vieja chismosa?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

No chismosa, lo que hay es canoas y simbolismo indigena. Lo que no implica que ESTEN ADORANDO a idolos paganos que es muy diferente. De hecho las oraciones son al SEÑOR Y A LA VIRGEN. 
Ademas queda demostrado de que son CATOLICOS dado que se comulgan.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Está en el vídeo de apertura del síndiós, tarada pagana. De dominio público. Lo buscas y lo ves... Te lo han linkeado aquí unas 100 veces y hay un porrón de imágenes. Lee los post y no molestes, retrasado mental.
> 
> Deberías bautizarte al menos, marikiki, para hablar de estos temas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Has de demostrar que adoraron a idolos paganos, es decir que digeran algo asi como " ohh pachamama te ofrezco esta sangre humana para que crezcan fuertes las frijoles" 
Y luego has de demostrar que no se confesaran


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Los hemos visto comulgar y santiguarse, son catolicos.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Puto retrasado mental de 7 años mentales.


----------



## Cuncas (29 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los hemos visto comulgar y santiguarse, son catolicos.



Jajajajajaja


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Ver el que, esto?












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Lo vio el mundo entero retrasado mental de mierda. Y además ni siquiera eres católico o sea que tu criterio vale una mierda, pachamamero tarado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

La procesión fue acompañada con cantos en lenguas de los pueblos originarios y en español, que invitan a confiar y alabar a Dios y a caminar juntos. Entre los símbolos presentes estaba una canoa, los remos, afiches con rostros de personas que ofrecieron sus vidas por la defensa de los pueblos originarios y del territorio Amazónico. A continuación, unos versos de los cantos con los que los participantes alababan al Señor:

“Los hijos de la selva te alabamos, Señor, Las hijas de la selva, te alabamos, Señor.

Las aguas de los ríos, las aguas de las cochas te alaban señor.

Los vientos y calores te alaban, Señor.

Los frutos y los montes, la tierra que es fecunda, te alaban, Señor”.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Aver que alguien explique aqui como se puede estar adorando a cosas paganas mientras se reza:

Las aguas de los ríos, las aguas de las cochas te alaban señor.
Los vientos y calores te alaban, Señor.
Los frutos y los montes, la tierra que es fecunda, te alaban, Señor”.

Y luego ademas resulta que se comulgan arrodillandose y se santiguan. El paganismo esta en vuestras molleras sedegarajistas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

aver si entiendes que si acusas has de demostrar que A) pecaron y B) no han confesado sus pecados. Y poner una procesion en la que rezaron al señor, no es demostrar que pecaron. Y hablarnos de tus alucinaciones mentales no es demostrar que no han confesado sus pecados.

En cambio tu si difamas lo cual es un pecado, y tampoco puedes confesarlo pues en los garajes no se estila.


Sapo Concho dijo:


> A ver, eres un retrasado mental de mierda que dice ser catolico cuando no ha pisado una iglesia en su vida, no ha hecho ni una catequesis para niños y dudo mucho de que haya sido bautizado, lo que tú digas no vale para nada. Hazte musulmán y deja de hablar de Catolicismo, puto niñato malcraido tarado de mierda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

En fin el clasico hijo de la serpiente acusador sin pruebas porque le da la gana, basado en los chismes que ve tras el visillo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

De regalo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Te refieres a estas pruebas












Arranca el Sínodo Especial para la Amazonía en Roma - Vatican News
El Sínodo es para toda la Iglesia, dijo el Cardenal Baldisseri - Vatican News

El problema de las viejas chismosas es que juzgais las cosas por las expureas apariencias. Venga corriendo al garaje atontao.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Te repito, puto retrasado y es la última vez porque con un subnormal CI 40 es inútil hablar, prefiero perder el tiempo debatiendo con un chimpancé. Las pruebas ya te las puse, si quieres las ves y si no que te den, subnormal pagano de mierda. Que te den y púdrete, mejor no te bautices y vete a comerle la mierda a los moros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Ahora explicanos aqui como pretendes comulgar si la iglesia está tomada por el Hades, haber si te van a estar dando cuerpo de Satanas. 
Disfruta de la desolacion en tu garaje.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Si el Papa es fiable cuando dice que es la pachamama tambien lo es cuando dice que no estaba alli para ser adorada. Ya te he explicado mil veces que solo puedes invocar un testigo si aceptas todo lo que va a decir. igual pasa con Ruffini que dijo que aquello no era nada pagano.

Porque si ni el papa ni ruffini son fiables te digo que aquello era Nuestra Señora de la Amazonia





Sapo Concho dijo:


> Si es que además él mismo subnormal está poniendo una foto de todos los indios chachapoyas adorando a la pachamama... Están todos inclinados ante ella... ¿Cómo se puede ser tan imbécil?. Las letritas que pongas dan igual tarado... La foto habla por sí misma...
> 
> Y no es tu señora de la canoa subnormal de mierda sin medicar... ya dijo tu amado bergoglio que es la pachahama, MAMÓN.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Explicanos como vas a comulgar en el garaje, jajaja



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Que te den pagano, hazte moro y deja de hablar de algo que no conoces. No mereces ni ser bautizado.


----------



## Cuncas (29 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Explicanos como vas a comulgar en el garaje, jajaja



La cabeza de la Iglesia es Nuestro Señor Jesucristo, al que tú ni siquiera conoces, y sobre Él nunca prevalecerá el Hades. Si no has hecho ni la catequesis para niños no tienes propiedad para interpretar ni de lejos citas bíblicas, tarada pagana.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Ya ya, pero como vas a recivir sacramento de la eucaristia si el clero trabaja para el hades? al garaje!

Valla valla, ya asoma la patita luterana del todo.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> La cabeza de la Iglesia es Nuestro Señor Jesucristo, al que tú ni siquiera conoces, y sobre Él nunca prevalecerá el Hades. Si no has hecho ni la catequesis para niños no tienes propiedad para interpretar ni de lejos citas bíblicas, tarada pagana.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

responde aver cretino como piensas recibir sacramento eucaristico si el clero que oficia la trasustanciacion trabaja para el Hades ¿no te colaran cuerpo de satanas?



Sapo Concho dijo:


> En el garaje estás tú que ni siquiera estás bautizado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

El sinodo a terminado con unos indigenas comulgando lo que desmonta que aquella gente venia a paganizar nada, han comulgado. Cosa que el sapo no podra hacer en el garaje dado que tiene miedo haber si le cuelan una ostia CVII dedicada a satanas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Sapo no temas, la sola garaje te ampara en tu desolacion.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

No respondes. Te digo que como pretendes comulgar si el Clero esta tomado por el Hades? te recuerdo que una gran mayoria de ovispos voto favorablemente al documento final del sinodo.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ahora me explico por qué estás como estás. Te comen los demonios, pagano, porque hablas de Dios sin ni siquiera estar bautizado. Seguro que esos demonios que trastornan tu conciencia no te permiten ni pisar una iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Lo que pasa es que siempre has sido un sedegarajista y ese es un problema moral que no sufres. Porque sino, te plantearias como puedes tomar por veridicos unos sacramentos que oficia una iglesia tomada por el Hades, ¿pueden las fuerzas del hades oficiar sacramentos de Cristo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Verdad sedegarajista? que cuando Dios se refiere a que la Iglesia nunca sera tomada por el hades se refiere a si mismo, no a la Iglesia. Por eso dice explicitamenet que la Iglesia jamas sera tomada por el hades de forma litera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Haber explicarme qué estaban trasmitiendo con la imposicion de las manos ese clero que causó el CVII y que eligio a Francisco I, un hereje segun vosotros. ¿como es posible que tales usurpadores hayan trasmitido el Espiritu Santo al clero que han ordenado?. En definitiva, puede una iglesia y unos ministros tomados y elegidos por el Hades oficiar sacramento alguno que no sea del Hades?

Esto a protestontos como el sapo del visillo no le afectan apice


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

de esta ceremonia bien que se callan las viboras estas, no les sirve para difamar que es lo suyo


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Oct 2019)

Vamos viendo cómo uno de los focos que pretende quebrar la unidad de la Iglesia está en ese conglomerado de falsos "tradicionalistas" que se dedican al contubernio en los EE.UU. en comandita con la Alt-Right, con trilerías copiadas casi al calco de sus convecinos "evangélicos".

En España tenemos varios medios haciéndoles de mamporreros-papagayo, como si no tuvieran ideas propias y haciendo prácticamente solo un copy-translate-paste.

Muy tristes...

PD: a ver si Francisco hace una limpieza como la que hizo en Chile.


----------



## Niño Dios (29 Oct 2019)

Holisssssssss…

Corrupción: - Los 184 obispos reunidos para el sínodo sobre la Amazonía piden el 'pecado ecológico', curas casados y mujeres diáconos para la Amazonía

Txaítooooooo...


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Oct 2019)

Mi buen amigo Senpuntos, la chicha del foro está en este hilo...

... y aquí seguirá, hay que seguir construyendo sobre la gran aportación que están realizando el Ariki y BGA.

Gracias a este gran hilo tenemos todo un referente en el foro con el que se está desmontando todo el tinglao que ha montado el contuvernio cripto-protestante de los USanos que se hacen pasar por "tradicionalistas".

Se agradece el intento de todos modos  





SenPuntos dijo:


> Holisssssssss...
> 
> Religión: - Los 184 obispos reunidos para el sínodo sobre la Amazonía piden el 'pecado ecológico', curas casados y mujeres diáconos para la Amazonía
> 
> Txaítooooooo...


----------



## Niño Dios (29 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Mi buen amigo Senpuntos, la chicha del foro está en este hilo...
> 
> ... y aquí seguirá, hay que seguir construyendo sobre la gran aportación que están realizando el Ariki y BGA.
> 
> ...



_"Contuvernio"_ se escribe con _b_...



Al menos en España, en tu shithole letrinoamericano natal no sé...

Al mariki mao paso de corregirle los gruñidos porque sería un no parar...


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Oct 2019)

gracias por la corrección, mi gran amigo Senpuntos!!! 

ves cómo no soy perfecto? no deberías admirarme tanto, hombre! 



SenPuntos dijo:


> _"Contuvernio"_ se escribe con _b_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Ahora solo queda que apedreen a los sedegarajistas y a los que llaman anticristo al Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

¿se refiere a odviedades de que si insultas al Papa y si crees que la Iglesia es herramienta del hades entonces NO ERES CATOLICO.?

En la iglesia las partes que se corrompen son las que caen putrefactas en cismas, asi se reconoce la doctrina verdadera de la falsa, de quienes salen del paraguas de las llaves del cielo que corresponden al sucesor de Pedro. Vuestros garajes seran como aquellos judios que pretendian sacar demonios invocando a Jesus, pero que estando fuera de la cadena de imposicion de manos no podian:

HECHOS 19: 13 Pero algunos de los judíos, que andaban expulsando demonios, intentaron invocar el anombre del Señor Jesús sobre los que tenían malos espíritus, diciendo: Os ordeno por Jesús, el que Pablo predica.

14 Y había siete hijos de un tal Esceva, judío, principal de los sacerdotes, que hacían esto.

15 Y respondiendo el aespíritu malo, dijo: A Jesús conozco y sé quién es Pablo; pero vosotros, ¿quiénes sois?

16 Y el hombre en quien estaba el espíritu malo, saltando sobre ellos y dominándolos, pudo más que ellos, de tal manera que huyeron de aquella casa desnudos y heridos.

17 Y esto fue notorio a todos los que habitaban en Éfeso, tanto judíos como griegos; y cayó temor sobre todos ellos, y era magnificado el nombre del Señor Jesús.

Asi pasa en vuestros garajes, que invocar a Jesus no os servirá para sacarmentar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)

Con la tradición matan y con la tradición les puede caer un anatema que les deje las canillas temblando.

MATEO 7:2Porque con el juicio con que juzguéis, seréis juzgados; y con la medida con que midáis, se os medirá. 3¿Y por qué miras la mota que está en el ojo de tu hermano, y no te das cuenta de la viga que está en tu propio ojo?



Bernaldo dijo:


> Vamos viendo cómo uno de los focos que pretende quebrar la unidad de la Iglesia está en ese conglomerado de falsos "tradicionalistas" que se dedican al contubernio en los EE.UU. en comandita con la Alt-Right, con trilerías copiadas casi al calco de sus convecinos "evangélicos".
> 
> En España tenemos varios medios haciéndoles de mamporreros-papagayo, como si no tuvieran ideas propias y haciendo prácticamente solo un copy-translate-paste.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Oct 2019)




----------



## Le Truhan (30 Oct 2019)

La infiltración protestante, masona y marxista está en el trono de San Pedro, necesitamos un Papa católico, un Papa que diga, fuera de la Iglesia Católica no hay salvación, que vuelva a la traición, confiamos en que Francisco muera pronto y Benedicto se asegure de que está muerto.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Oct 2019)

Ante todo, pido disculpas por no haber seguido el hilo y no haber podido leerlo entero.

Acudo a misa cada Domingo. Personalmente, aunque soy católico de cuna, bautizado, abandoné la Iglesia durante toda mi juventud, y fue hace 15 años que comencé mi conversión. Tuve que empezar de cero, autoeducarme, leer el Catecismo ya de adulto, aprender a confesarme, a rezar el Rosario a diario...en fín, a llevar una vida cristaiana apesar de mis muchos pecados y su carga.

Precisamente, el celo del converso me hizo comprender el por qué abandoné la práctica de mi religión, la consabida hipocresía siempre criticada etc...pero luego me fui dando cuenta de que no comprendía la misa, de que no tenía ni idea de lo que ocurría durante la misa, y supe que la mayor parte de los que acudiamos a misa cada Domingo lo desconocíamos. Una vez comprendida la misa, me interese por el Vetus Ordo, por la Tridentina, y aunque no he acudido aun a ninguna, si he podido ver el gran respeto a al liturgia con que se celebra, y me atrae más que el Novus Ordo.

No soy sedevacantista en absoluto, pero creo que los abusos litúrgicos que ocurren en muchas misas del Novus Ordo en gran parte por la mala aplicación del CVII, tienen parte de la culpa del abandono de muchos católicos. Hay celebraciones Novus Ordo maravillosas, con un respeto y una concentarción maravillosas, pero desgraciadamente son pocas las parroquias que celebran así.

Lo de la Pachamama de estos dias es un poco ya la guinda, unido al descuido liturgico, al bocachanclismo bergogliano, a las ambiguedades que provocan perplejidad en los católicos...en fín, no es de extrañar que haya gente que mire a la Tradición como una tabla de salvación, pero es cierto que el Tradicionalismo también es peligroso por su elitistmo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Oct 2019)

De que bautismo ladras hereje, del que os hacen en la poza del aceite usado en la sede garaje? eso no es ningun bautismo, solo La Iglesia que no está tomada por las fuerzas del hades puede oficiar sacramentos legitimos. 

Aun no has explicado vibora como pretendes que la consagración se siga produciendo en la Iglesia si el nuevo rito lo diseño Satanas en el CVII, porque mientras que prodigas tu esquizofrenia en chismes de zapatos rojos lo fundamental se te escapa.




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Qué sabrás tú de tradición y de lo que no es tradición si no estás ni bautizado ni te has leido el catecismo para niños, tarado.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Oct 2019)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ante todo, pido disculpas por no haber seguido el hilo y no haber podido leerlo entero.
> 
> Acudo a misa cada Domingo. Personalmente, aunque soy católico de cuna, bautizado, abandoné la Iglesia durante toda mi juventud, y fue hace 15 años que comencé mi conversión. Tuve que empezar de cero, autoeducarme, leer el Catecismo ya de adulto, aprender a confesarme, a rezar el Rosario a diario...en fín, a llevar una vida cristaiana apesar de mis muchos pecados y su carga.
> 
> ...



¿pides el domingo por el Papa y durante la semana le llamas bocachancla uniéndote al coro de quienes tratan de desprestigiarlo?
la Enseñanza en la Iglesia es un "monopolio" de "el papa y los obispos en Comunión con la Iglesia".

quien desprestigia eso y está sembrando la desunión y la desconfianza sobre esa autoridad está poniendo su grano en la condena de las familias a marchitar su fe entre tanta confusión.

quien abandona la Iglesia es único responsable de ello y dejarse engañar por las tretas del Gran Difamador, el Malo.

si de verdad creéis que hay parroquias "sucias" y otras"limpias" poned direcciones para animar a visitar las "limpias" a los que se quejan, en vez de echar más mierda encima...


el elitismo y ensoberbecimiento al que se refiere el papa Francisco al hablar del fariseísmo de ciertos seudotradicionalistas es un retrato más aproximado de lo que yo creía.

algunos creyendo envanecidos haber echado un demonio de sí...lo que están es invitando en su autoenaltecimiento a otros siete.

¿qué pinta un católico echando pestes contra su papa?¿se nos está yendo la olla?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Oct 2019)

TE puede gustar mas o menos el rito Tridentino, pero lo que no se puede hacer es siendo catolico llamar Anticristo al papa y asumir que la Iglesia está tomada por el hades justamente en la zona alta de la jerarquia. Porque entonces si permaneces en la Iglesia estas permaneciendo en una iglesia que sabes que ha dejado de ser el cuerpo mistico de Cristo. A los garajes pues.

Lo del sinodo ha sido una pastoral, antes de acusar trata de comprender e imaginar como fue la labor pastoral de misioneros como San Cirilio y San Metodio, o de San Patricio cuando se internaron en las espesas brumas del paganismo. Seguramente serian recibidos por las tribus y estos les enseñarian sus practicas religiosas, les presentarian sus idolos ect, y si crees que lo que harian estos santos misioneros es prenderles fuego alli mismo y maldecir a los que alli vivian, seguramente ni irlandeses ni eslavos hubieran sido Cristianizados. Hay que entenderlo desde la logica pastoral, y del mismo modo que San Patricio no se volvia pagano por conversas con los druidas y presenciar los actos de su religión, tampoco lo es el Papa por lo mismo. 

Lo que esta sucediendo con la difamacion de estos herejes es que pretenden confundir curar la Lepra, con regodearse en la Lepra. No os dejeis engañar. 

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909





Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ante todo, pido disculpas por no haber seguido el hilo y no haber podido leerlo entero.
> 
> Acudo a misa cada Domingo. Personalmente, aunque soy católico de cuna, bautizado, abandoné la Iglesia durante toda mi juventud, y fue hace 15 años que comencé mi conversión. Tuve que empezar de cero, autoeducarme, leer el Catecismo ya de adulto, aprender a confesarme, a rezar el Rosario a diario...en fín, a llevar una vida cristaiana apesar de mis muchos pecados y su carga.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿pides el domingo por el Papa y durante la semana le llamas bocachancla uniéndote al coro de quienes tratan de desprestigiarlo?
> la Enseñanza en la Iglesia es un "monopolio" de "el papa y los obispos en Comunión con la Iglesia".
> 
> quien desprestigia eso y está sembrando la desunión y la desconfianza sobre esa autoridad está poniendo su grano en la condena de las familias a marchitar su fe entre tanta confusión.
> ...



Pido el Domingo por las intenciones del Papa, como cabeza de la Iglesia, para que la conduzca según la voluntad de Dios. Eso no quita que Jorge Bergoglio sea un lenguaraz y hable sin medir las consecuencias. Lo que más me extraña es que nadie de su equipo le llame la atención sobre ello.

Celebrar la liturgia con respeto no significa que la parroquia sea limpia, todas las parroquias son para nosotros, los pecadores sucios, y en todas pienso que los Sacramentos son válidos. Otra cosa es la constante desconcentración que se produce debido al ruido de guitarras y percusiones, o tener que andar dando la mano a diestro y siniestro cuando ya se ha comenzado a recitar el Agnus Dei (Cordero de Dios) y se debe estar concentrado en Cristo, y no en dar la mano, por poner unos ejemplos.

No sé si me he sabido explicar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Oct 2019)

¿desde cuando eres tú medida de lo que es o deja de ser catolico? la Medida de lo que es la Iglesia la da el sucesor de Pedró, que por algo puede atar y desatar en los cielos. ¿o es que vosotros en vuestros garajes teneis las llaves del cielo para decir esto es lo correcto en cuanto al Cielo?



Le Truhan dijo:


> La infiltración protestante, masona y marxista está en el trono de San Pedro, necesitamos un Papa católico, un Papa que diga, fuera de la Iglesia Católica no hay salvación, que vuelva a la traición, confiamos en que Francisco muera pronto y Benedicto se asegure de que está muerto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Oct 2019)

¿Tienes telepatia para saber si el Santo Pater está depositando su esperanza en el idolo en sí o nuevamente te lo figuras como el impio difamador que eres?
En efecto eres anatema pues revocas esta promesa de Dios:







O igual es que haces una exegesis protestante de ese versiculo verdad, como lo hizo el @Sapo Concho diciendo que se refiere a jesucristo. Infiltrados protestantes.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> TE puede gustar mas o menos el rito Tridentino, pero lo que no se puede hacer es siendo catolico llamar Anticristo al papa y asumir que la Iglesia está tomada por el hades justamente en la zona alta de la jerarquia. Porque entonces si permaneces en la Iglesia estas permaneciendo en una iglesia que sabes que ha dejado de ser el cuerpo mistico de Cristo. A los garajes pues.
> 
> Lo del sinodo ha sido una pastoral, antes de acusar trata de comprender e imaginar como fue la labor pastoral de misioneros como San Cirilio y San Metodio, o de San Patricio cuando se internaron en las espesas brumas del paganismo. Seguramente serian recibidos por las tribus y estos les enseñarian sus practicas religiosas, les presentarian sus idolos ect, y si crees que lo que harian estos santos misioneros es prenderles fuego alli mismo y maldecir a los que alli vivian, seguramente ni irlandeses ni eslavos hubieran sido Cristianizados. Hay que entenderlo desde la logica pastoral, y del mismo modo que San Patricio no se volvia pagano por conversas con los druidas y presenciar los actos de su religión, tampoco lo es el Papa por lo mismo.
> 
> ...



No veo en qué momento he llamado Anticristo al Papa, disculpa. Bergoglio es Papa por que Dios lo permite, y seguro que tendrá sus razones que yo no debo comprender. Pero eso no quita la evidencia de que provoca confusión y perplejidad cada vez que abre la boca en un avión. 

Respecto a la evangelización, como ya sabrás muchos misioneros han sido martirizados por llamar a los ídolos por su nombre, demonios. No me imagino a San Patricio llevando los totems de los druidas a su ermita para celebrar la misa con ellos postrado por motivos pastorales. 

No creas que no me llena de tristeza y me crea conflictos la situación, yo intento siempre obedecer al Papa pero agradecería que dejara la ambiguedad.


----------



## Cuncas (30 Oct 2019)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pido el Domingo por las intenciones del Papa, como cabeza de la Iglesia, para que la conduzca según la voluntad de Dios. Eso no quita que Jorge Bergoglio sea un lenguaraz y hable sin medir las consecuencias. Lo que más me extraña es que nadie de su equipo le llame la atención sobre ello.
> 
> Celebrar la liturgia con respeto no significa que la parroquia sea limpia, todas las parroquias son para nosotros, los pecadores sucios, y en todas pienso que los Sacramentos son válidos. Otra cosa es la constante desconcentración que se produce debido al ruido de guitarras y percusiones, o tener que andar dando la mano a diestro y siniestro cuando ya se ha comenzado a recitar el Agnus Dei (Cordero de Dios) y se debe estar concentrado en Cristo, y no en dar la mano, por poner unos ejemplos.
> 
> No sé si me he sabido explicar.



Te has explicado perfectamente.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Oct 2019)

Doña Rosita la sacristana divorciada


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Oct 2019)

¿Y esa lengua tiene conciencia de las consecuencias?
Te gustaria que el rito fuera de otro modo ¿y? ¿eso justifica que se te confunda con los enemigos declarados de la Iglesia tomandola por poseida por el Hades? quieres dignificarte ante ellos diciendo que la iglesia sí pero tu no. No es mas importante plantar cara a los enemigos de la iglesia que confundirse con ellos aduciendo pequeñeces? porque te digo que esto pasa en un ejercito, y los chismosos confundidos con los espias son todos objeto de la misma correctiva,



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pido el Domingo por las intenciones del Papa, como cabeza de la Iglesia, para que la conduzca según la voluntad de Dios. Eso no quita que Jorge Bergoglio sea un lenguaraz y hable sin medir las consecuencias. Lo que más me extraña es que nadie de su equipo le llame la atención sobre ello.
> 
> Celebrar la liturgia con respeto no significa que la parroquia sea limpia, todas las parroquias son para nosotros, los pecadores sucios, y en todas pienso que los Sacramentos son válidos. Otra cosa es la constante desconcentración que se produce debido al ruido de guitarras y percusiones, o tener que andar dando la mano a diestro y siniestro cuando ya se ha comenzado a recitar el Agnus Dei (Cordero de Dios) y se debe estar concentrado en Cristo, y no en dar la mano, por poner unos ejemplos.
> 
> No sé si me he sabido explicar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Oct 2019)

¿Te das cuenta que estamos en medio de una campaña de ataque con propagando a insidias a la Iglesia y te unes con esta bazofia a las filas de las viboras? no me importa lo que digais ser, por vuestros actos os voy a considerar



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Doña Rosita la sacristana divorciada


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Oct 2019)

¿Y tampoco te imaginas a ningun misionero haciendo festivos los solsticios verdad?
Los misioneros fueron martires muchos no porque dijeran que esto y aquello eran demonios, SINO PORQUE NO ACEPTARON EL EVANGELIO. No los mataban simplemente por aferrarse a sus idolos que por esa razon podian haber matado a cualquier otro pagano, sino por negarse al Evangelio.
¿Que pasa con revocar la circuncision, eso tampoco te lo imaginas de los primeros apostoles verdad?



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No veo en qué momento he llamado Anticristo al Papa, disculpa. Bergoglio es Papa por que Dios lo permite, y seguro que tendrá sus razones que yo no debo comprender. Pero eso no quita la evidencia de que provoca confusión y perplejidad cada vez que abre la boca en un avión.
> 
> Respecto a la evangelización, como ya sabrás muchos misioneros han sido martirizados por llamar a los ídolos por su nombre, demonios. No me imagino a San Patricio llevando los totems de los druidas a su ermita para celebrar la misa con ellos postrado por motivos pastorales.
> 
> No creas que no me llena de tristeza y me crea conflictos la situación, yo intento siempre obedecer al Papa pero agradecería que dejara la ambiguedad.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ¿Y esa lengua tiene conciencia de las consecuencias?
> Te gustaria que el rito fuera de otro modo ¿y? ¿eso justifica que se te confunda con los enemigos declarados de la Iglesia tomandola por poseida por el Hades? quieres dignificarte ante ellos diciendo que la iglesia sí pero tu no. No es mas importante plantar cara a los enemigos de la iglesia que confundirse con ellos aduciendo pequeñeces? porque te digo que esto pasa en un ejercito, y los chismosos confundidos con los espias son todos objeto de la misma correctiva,



Me temo que no entiendo completamente tu planteamiento. Que a mí me guste o me deje de gustar el rito no viene al caso, la misa no es un espectáculo y no está sujeta a gustos estéticos. Lo único que quisiera es poder estar plenamente concentrado en oración y contemplación durante TODA la misa. Sinceramente las fórmulas en latín, el órgano, el incienso, la comunión de rodillas etc me ayudan mucho más en ese sentido que lo que generalmente ocurre hoy en la mayor parte de las parroquias a las que he acudido en España, con curas descuidados, fieles parlanchines, señoras en leggins y señores con las piernas cruzadas o semirecostados en los bancos mirando el móvil.

Yo no estoy para plantar cara a los enemigos de la Iglesia, sino para ayudar a su conversión dando ejemplo con la ayuda de Dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Oct 2019)

Todavia me tienen que explicar donde esta el tradicionalismo en suponer que las llaves del cielo las tiene mengano el sedegarajista y teologo en sus ratos libres, en lugar del sucesor de Pedro. Esa es la tradicion mas antigua, en la propia fundacion Evangelica de la iglesia.



Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿pides el domingo por el Papa y durante la semana le llamas bocachancla uniéndote al coro de quienes tratan de desprestigiarlo?
> la Enseñanza en la Iglesia es un "monopolio" de "el papa y los obispos en Comunión con la Iglesia".
> 
> quien desprestigia eso y está sembrando la desunión y la desconfianza sobre esa autoridad está poniendo su grano en la condena de las familias a marchitar su fe entre tanta confusión.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Oct 2019)

Y antes de ACUSAR a la iglesia y que se te confunda con las viboras en sus ataques, no te has parado a pensar que es la degradación del Hombre el que ha causado que el CVII haya tenido que modificar el Rito para hacerlo accesible? no te has parado a pensar que la que va con los leggins igual venga con la misma idea que tu que en La nueva misa no existe solemnidad?



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me temo que no entiendo completamente tu planteamiento. Que a mí me guste o me deje de gustar el rito no viene al caso, la misa no es un espectáculo y no está sujeta a gustos estéticos. Lo único que quisiera es poder estar plenamente concentrado en oración y contemplación durante TODA la misa. Sinceramente las fórmulas en latín, el órgano, el incienso, la comunión de rodillas etc me ayudan mucho más en ese sentido que lo que generalmente ocurre hoy en la mayor parte de las parroquias a las que he acudido en España, con curas descuidados, fieles parlanchines, señoras en leggins y señores con las piernas cruzadas o semirecostados en los bancos mirando el móvil.
> 
> Yo no estoy para plantar cara a los enemigos de la Iglesia, sino para ayudar a su conversión dando ejemplo con la ayuda de Dios.


----------



## Le Truhan (30 Oct 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ¿desde cuando eres tú medida de lo que es o deja de ser catolico? la Medida de lo que es la Iglesia la da el sucesor de Pedró, que por algo puede atar y desatar en los cielos. ¿o es que vosotros en vuestros garajes teneis las llaves del cielo para decir esto es lo correcto en cuanto al Cielo?



Es lo del Pachamama y el sínodo de los Amazonas correcto teológicamente? Si o no.


----------



## Cuncas (30 Oct 2019)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Es lo del Pachamama y el sínodo de los Amazonas correcto teológicamente? Si o no.



Lo ha dicho el mismo bergoiglio que son imágenes de la pachamama. Sin lugar a dudas era la pachamama porque lo que se vió en el acto inicial del "sindiós era una ceremonia de culto a la pachamama.





Aparte, el propio sacerdote franciscano que participó el rito de pago a la pachamama denómino el mantel usado en el rito como un "mandala" en su discurso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Oct 2019)

El sinodo como pastoral es correcto teologicamente. Lo que es una falacia es pretender que los elementos pedagogicos, pastorales del sinodo que estan destinados a cristianizar paganos refractarios, son doctrinas. Es como si cuando un Fisico explica a una abuela en terminos de garbanzos y lentejas la teoria cuantica de campos, esta diciendo que realmente la materia esta hecha de garbanzos, eso es una falacia. SON SIMPLES ELEMENTOS PEDAGOGICOS DESTINADOS A SER UTILES EN EL OBJETIVO DE LA CONVERSIÖN.

Se entiende meridiano si se quiere entender, pero algunos prefieren acusar al Santo Pater como si eso les diera importancia o a saber qué. Anatema importante es el que les va a caer.




Le Truhan dijo:


> Es lo del Pachamama y el sínodo de los Amazonas correcto teológicamente? Si o no.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Oct 2019)

En efecto los sedegarajistas debeis de ir pensando en alquilar lonja, el espiritu santo hace vuestras conciencias infalibles al punto de juzgar la jerarquia, luego no la necesitais.


----------



## Cuncas (30 Oct 2019)

Para los que piensan que todo esto son "SON SIMPLES ELEMENTOS PEDAGÓGICOS DESTINADOS A SER ÚTILES EN EL OBJETIVO DE LA CONVERSIÓN" que recuerden que los Jesuitas y Franciscanos convirtieron millones de almas completamente paganas y en desconocimiento absoluto de la Ley de Dios durante la evangelización de América sin necesidad alguna de adorar ídolos paganos.

Y que si alguna advocación de la Vírgen debería ser venerada es la de la Virgen de Guadalupe o Nuestra Señora de la Concepción Aparecida que tiene larga tradición de culto en América y que ni siquiera fueron nombradas a lo largo del "sindiós". No hay necesidad en ningún momento de adorar a un ídolo pagano o de intentar enmascararlo como falsa advocación de la Virgen, como ya se intentó vilmente en este "sindiós", y que para colmo desmintió el propio bergoglio finalmente reconociendo que era la pachamama. Es inaceptable que el Vaticano intente manipular a los fieles en estas cuestiones.


----------



## Cuncas (30 Oct 2019)

Están condenando a los fieles aprovechándose de su ceguera e ignorancia... Cito lo que acabo de escuchar ahora en un vídeo y es una relexión muy inteligente para hacernos meditar sobre lo que está pasando: "El Espíritu Santo no inspiró a Judas para traicionar a Cristo, pero Dios lo permitió"


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Oct 2019)

y eso comenzó a pasar el día en que renunció Benedicto y llegó Francisco, ¿eh?

has llegado al hilo a apoyar la idea central de Kairós, claramente, y lógicamente cosechas y seguirás cosechando sus cenx.



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me temo que no entiendo completamente tu planteamiento. Que a mí me guste o me deje de gustar el rito no viene al caso, la misa no es un espectáculo y no está sujeta a gustos estéticos. Lo único que quisiera es poder estar plenamente concentrado en oración y contemplación durante TODA la misa. Sinceramente las fórmulas en latín, el órgano, el incienso, la comunión de rodillas etc me ayudan mucho más en ese sentido que lo que generalmente ocurre hoy en la mayor parte de las parroquias a las que he acudido en España, con curas descuidados, fieles parlanchines, señoras en leggins y señores con las piernas cruzadas o semirecostados en los bancos mirando el móvil.
> 
> Yo no estoy para plantar cara a los enemigos de la Iglesia, sino para ayudar a su conversión dando ejemplo con la ayuda de Dios.


----------



## Cuncas (31 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> y eso comenzó a pasar el día en que renunció Benedicto y llegó Francisco, ¿eh?
> 
> has llegado al hilo a apoyar la idea central de Kairós, claramente, y lógicamente cosechas y seguirás cosechando sus cenx.



¿Vaya... ese no es tu amigo bernalda, como sueles llamar a todo el mundo? Qué mala eres... Preocúpate de llevar a tu caniche histérica marikiki a bautizar y que le impartan catequesis para que deje de decir burradas anda, que falta le hace.

Tanto clamabais cuando deciais que"el sacerdote no le puede dar la espalda al pueblo (pero sí a Dios)" y ahora defendéis que se adoren ídolos paganos en las iglesias. No tenéis vergüenza.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Oct 2019)

vamos avanzando, estimado Sapo Concho, ya has empezado a llamarme "amigo", un poco disimuladamente pero lo has hecho.

paso a paso, amigo, paso a paso...



Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿Vaya... ese no es tu amigo bernalda, como sueles llamar a todo el mundo? Qué mala eres... Preocúpate de llevar a tu caniche histérica marikiki a bautizar y que le impartan catequesis para que deje de decir burradas anda, que falta le hace.
> 
> Tanto clamabais cuando deciais que"el sacerdote no le puede dar la espalda al pueblo (pero sí a Dios)" y ahora defendéis que se adoren ídolos paganos en las iglesias. No tenéis vergüenza.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Oct 2019)

efectivamente, así que dejad de utilizar ciertos textos para acusar a Francisco de "pachamamero"...

Benedicto también dijo--> "El papa es uno, es Francisco".

Sarah dijo--> "quien está contra el Papa está fuera de la Iglesia"

niegas esas frases de Benedicto y de Sarah, por tanto, ya sabes dónde te encuentras.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Oct 2019)

Benedicto y Sarah saben más que tú.


deja de hacer el payaso.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Oct 2019)

Benedicto dijo--> "El papa es uno, es Francisco".

Sarah dijo--> "quien está contra el Papa está fuera de la Iglesia"


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Oct 2019)

Benedicto dijo--> "El papa es uno, es Francisco".

Sarah dijo--> "quien está contra el Papa está fuera de la Iglesia"


----------



## Bulldozerbass (31 Oct 2019)

A ver Bernaldo, que yo nunca he dicho que el Papa sea el Anticristo ni lo he llamado hereje, como puedes leer en mis intervenciones suelo medir bastante mis palabras. Me alineo completamente con Sarah, otra cosa es que piense que Jorge Bergoglio, a titulo personal, sea un imprudente y no mida las consecuencias de su muy argentina locuacidad.

También me parece muy mal lo que se está permitiendo con todo el tema de la Pachamama, no se pueden llevar ídolos a ser adorados y postrarse ante ellos al Vaticano, y menos a la casa de Dios frente a su Altar. 

También me parecieron muy ambiguas ciertas partes de Amoris Laetitia, la línea que este papa está cogiendo me parece que no es la que la Iglesia necesita en los dias que vivimos tan problemáticos, con todos los ataque que sufrimos los cristianos. 

Creo que todo lo anterior falla porque el Papa se ha reodeado de teólogos progresistas, algunos de ellos con bastantes vinculaciones a la Teología de la Liberación, que sí es herética. Esto no debe permitirlo un Papa que siendo Arzobispo de Buenos Aires presenció un Milagro eucarístico, yo quiero creer y deseo que Jorge Bergoglio, nuestro Papa Francisco, es el mejor Papa que podíamos tener tras Benedicto, pero aunque rezo por sus intenciones, mi espíritu de alguna manera le resiste por lo que permite. 

Ojalá el próximo Papa sea Sarah o Arinze.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Oct 2019)

tú has visto la defensa de Francisco que ha hecho Sarah hace unas semanas?

pues eso, mejor deja de fiarte de la basura que esparcen ciertos medios y ve a las fuentes.





Bulldozerbass dijo:


> A ver Bernaldo, que yo nunca he dicho que el Papa sea el Anticristo ni lo he llamado hereje, como puedes leer en mis intervenciones suelo medir bastante mis palabras. Me alineo completamente con Sarah, otra cosa es que piense que Jorge Bergoglio, a titulo personal, sea un imprudente y no mida las consecuencias de su muy argentina locuacidad.
> 
> También me parece muy mal lo que se está permitiendo con todo el tema de la Pachamama, no se pueden llevar ídolos a ser adorados y postrarse ante ellos al Vaticano, y menos a la casa de Dios frente a su Altar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (31 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> tú has visto la defensa de Francisco que ha hecho Sarah hace unas semanas?
> 
> pues eso, mejor deja de fiarte de la basura que esparcen ciertos medios y ve a las fuentes.



El Cardenal Sarah es un hombre muy prudente que mide muy bien sus palabras. Yo interpreto que la defensa de Sarah ha sido del papado, o más bien de la figura del Papa como cabeza de la Iglesia, y no de Francisco en paerticular. Más que nada lo que se puede interpretar de las palabras de Sarah es que Dios permite que el papado sea ocupado por individuos en particular a lo largo de la historia por razones que sólo Dios conoce.

Veamos:

El cardenal Sarah dice que “quien está contra el Papa está fuera de la Iglesia”

*El cardenal Sarah dice que “quien está contra el Papa está fuera de la Iglesia”*


*El prefecto de la Congregación para el Culto Divino ha manifestado en una entrevista que la Iglesia vive una “noche oscura” fruto de una “apostasía silenciosa”*
*“El motivo es el rechazo de Dios, porque el hombre occidental no admite que pueda depender de alguien”*
El cardenal Robert Sarah, guineano de 74 años, es prefecto de la Congregación para el Culto Divino – cargo que llega a su fin el próximo mes de noviembre, con la posibilidad de que Francisco lo amplíe por otros cinco años – y acaba de publicar en Italia el libro el cardenal acaba de publicar en Italia el libro ‘Es de noche y el día está casi ha terminado’ (Edizioni Cantagalli). “Quien está en contra del Papa está ipso facto fuera de la Iglesia”, ha afirmado en una entrevista con Il Corriere della Sera, donde ha aclarado, además, que considera que *“cada Papa es correcto para su tiempo, porque la Providencia nos conoce muy bien”.*
Y es que, en su libro el purpurado se centra en una “apostasía silenciosa” y una “noche oscura” que proviene, dentro de la propia Iglesia, de “sacerdotes, obispos e incluso cardenales infieles que no soportan la verdad de Cristo”. “Este libro es el resultado de *una reflexión sobre algo que, para mí, se ha desarrollado durante mucho tiempo”*, subraya. Por eso, no es un “tratado académico”, sino una forma de expresar su “llanto como pastor a partir del análisis de los tiempos que estamos viviendo” y ante lo cual “ya no puedo permanecer en silencio”.
“Vivimos una crisis espiritual muy fuerte que afecta a todo el mundo, pero tiene su origen, principalmente, en Europa”, continua Sarah, quien considera que el motivo es “el rechazo de Dios, porque el hombre occidental no admite que pueda depender de alguien”. *“Todos quieren autodeterminarse a sí mismos, en la vida, en la muerte, en la sexualidad,* hasta el punto de cambiar la naturaleza en función de sus propias ideas. Es algo perverso”, subraya.
*“Humanismo sin Dios”*
Por todo ello, la “noche oscura” de la Iglesia comienza, ante todo, “en el alma del hombre”, en su búsqueda desenfrenada para crear hoy un “humanismo sin Dios”, en el que Dios “es el hombre mismo, con sus facultades, el poder de la ciencia, las luces de tecnología y la riqueza de una economía cada vez más globalizada e inhumana”. Por el contrario, Sarah defiende que una sociedad* “inspirada en el Evangelio protege a los más débiles de las consecuencias del pecado”*. Sin embargo, una sociedad separada de Dios “se convierte rápidamente en una dictadura y una estructura de pecado”.
En el caso de la Iglesia, entra en crisis cuando, “para complacer al mundo y hacerse aceptable, deja de ser profética y se adapta *al sentimiento común o al pensamiento dominante, que hoy es el relativismo”*. En este sentido, Sarah se manifiesta como un firme defensor de la doctrina, “no es un conjunto de preceptos moralistas, sino un conjunto de enseñanzas que nos llegan de las Escrituras, de la Palabra de Dios y de la Tradición”. Y, “quien no lo entienda”, debe “redescubrir lo que significa ser cristiano y pertenecer a la Iglesia hoy”.
El purpurado ha analizado también la imposibilidad de que los ‘viri probati’ lleguen a establecerse – hombres mayores y casados que son ordenados como sacerdotes en regiones remotas del Amazonas -, porque considera que “la propuesta es teológicamente absurda e implica una *concesión funcionalista del sacerdocio*, ya que pretende separar la tria munera (Santificandi, docendi y regendi)”. Además, el cardenal señala “la ordenación de los hombres casados significaría en la práctica cuestionar la naturaleza obligatoria del celibato como tal”.
*Un Sínodo “confiscado por occidentales”*
Para Sarah la cuestión, realmente, es “comprender el significado de la vocación sacerdotal”, y preguntarse “por qué no hay más personas dispuestas a entregarse por Dios, el sacerdocio y la virginidad”. *“Cuántas veces he oído: si los sacerdotes pudieran casarse, la pedofilia no existiría*. Como si no supiéramos que el problema, o más bien el delito, concierne principalmente a las familias, porque allí es donde ocurre principalmente”, ha apuntado.
En cuanto a su opinión general sobre el Sínodo sobre la Amazonía, Sarah ha expresado que considera que “algunos occidentales están confiscando esta asamblea para avanzar en sus planes”, en particular “en la ordenación de hombres casados, la creación de ministerios de mujeres o la jurisdicción de los laicos”, que* son puntos que “tocan la estructura de la Iglesia universal”*. “Aprovechar para introducir planes ideológicos sería una manipulación indigna, un engaño deshonesto, un insulto a Dios que guía a su Iglesia y le confía su plan de salvación”, ha sentenciado.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Oct 2019)

Sarah habló clarísimamente de su fidelidad al papa Francisco además de desautorizar a quienes utilizan su figura para atacarlo.

Es evidente que estás palmeando a esos contra los que arremete Sarah.

Vas mal, Bulldozerbass. 





Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El Cardenal Sarah es un hombre muy prudente que mide muy bien sus palabras. Yo interpreto que la defensa de Sarah ha sido del papado, o más bien de la figura del Papa como cabeza de la Iglesia, y no de Francisco en paerticular. Más que nada lo que se puede interpretar de las palabras de Sarah es que Dios permite que el papado sea ocupado por individuos en particular a lo largo de la historia por razones que sólo Dios conoce.
> 
> Veamos:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuncas (31 Oct 2019)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El Cardenal Sarah es un hombre muy prudente que mide muy bien sus palabras. Yo interpreto que la defensa de Sarah ha sido del papado, o más bien de la figura del Papa como cabeza de la Iglesia, y no de Francisco en paerticular.



Ojito con esto y no caigamos en los errores que cae la caniche trastornada pagana de marikiki.

CATECISMO DE LA IGLESIA CATÓLICA

Cristo, Cabeza de este Cuerpo

792- Cristo "es la Cabeza del Cuerpo que es la Iglesia" (Col 1, 18). Es el Principio de la creación y de la redención. Elevado a la gloria del Padre, "Él es el primero en todo" (Col 1, 18), principalmente en la Iglesia por cuyo medio extiende su reino sobre todas las cosas.







http://www.vatican.va/archive/catechism_sp/p123a9p2_sp.html

De ahí la cita de San Mateo acerca de que sobre la Iglesia nunca prevalecerá el Hades... No os dejéis llevar por las locuras de un trastornado que repite una y mil veces, en su locura e ignorancia pagana, lo que no es así.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Sarah habló clarísimamente de su fidelidad al papa Francisco además de desautorizar a quienes utilizan su figura para atacarlo.
> 
> Es evidente que estás palmeando a esos contra los que arremete Sarah.
> 
> Vas mal, Bulldozerbass.



Sarah es un "tradicionalista" que está callando la boca ante todas las aberraciones del *pachapapa* (si, bernalda, pachapapa en toda regla). Se ve que le pegaron el "toque" y le dijeron que parase o que se olvidase de su cómodo estatus cardenalicio. NO SE PUEDE DEFENDER LA TRADICIÓN, Y GUARDAR SILENCIO ANTE LA ADORACIÓN EVIDENTE DE ÍDOLOS PAGANOS EN LOS TEMPLOS, es obvio esto. Y ya no es seguir la "tradición" (seguir la Palabra de Dios ahora es ser ultracatólico, por lo visto) que en teoría va implícita a la Iglesia, sino también las Sagradas Escrituras y la Palabra de Dios... Sarah, al igual que muchos cardenales, sacerdotes, laicos y paganos, es humano... Ni Sarah es un ser divino, ni tampoco bergoglio es la cuarta persona de la Santísima Trinidad ni está libre de la condición humana. Si Sarah calla, allá él... Él más que nadie debería saber lo que conlleva callarse, cuando su deber es denunciar, y ceder finalmente guardando silencio y postrándose ante la idolatría. No es el único que está callando por miedo a perder lo que para ellos es su medio de vida. El Vaticano se ve que está presionando a aquellos que están denunciando esta barbaridad y muchos, después de toda una vida consagrada a difundir la Palabra de Dios temen por su futuro si se les aleja del sacerdocio. La comunidad de laicos ahora más que nunca debe apoyar a aquellos sacerdotes y obispos que dan el paso a la hora de denunciar esta apostasía y se ven perseguidos por ello, pero los laicos ya no somos lo que eran en otros tiempos tampoco... somos tan acomodados como ellos, todo hay que decirlo. Sin contar los que son unos papólatras ciegos, que esos ya están condenados de no rectifiar y arrepentirse.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (31 Oct 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Sarah habló clarísimamente de su fidelidad al papa Francisco además de desautorizar a quienes utilizan su figura para atacarlo.
> 
> Es evidente que estás palmeando a esos contra los que arremete Sarah.
> 
> Vas mal, Bulldozerbass.



Cuando voy mal, suelo acudir al Sacramento de la Reconciliación, impartido por manos consagradas en virtud de la sucesión apostólica instituida durante el Jueves Santo por Nuestro Señor Jesucristo. Todavía no he sentido la necesidad de ser perdonado por Dios debido a haberle ofendido atacando a su representante en la Tierra.

Soy plenamente consciente de los excesos de muchos sedevacantistas (el mantener que la sede está vacante no es su mayor exceso), me mantengo en guardia ante los excesos pachamamistas, pero sobre todo me mantengo en guardia ante la tentación de Satanás y sus ejércitos, que viene siendo lo más difícil y alo que debo tener más atención.

Te deseo de corazón, Bernaldo, una feliz fiesta de Todos los Santos, y tengo en cuenta lo que quiero creer que es una corrección fraternal, pero te pido que pongas tu corazón en Cristo y en la Sana Doctrina, no en Papas y Cardenales. Feliz fiesta a todos los intervinientes en el hilo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Oct 2019)

¿Eres el Paraclito del que nos habló Jesucristo acaso?
Menudas infulas que gastas chaval, tu no eres nadie para "convertir" a la Iglesia, ni siqueira has sido ordenado como para que tengas una minima autoridad apostolica. Los que se creen que son más que la Jerarquia Eclesiastica, son los protestantes. Como es tu caso pues asi lo dejan ver tus palabras. 



A quien vas a enmedar tu narciso.



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Yo no estoy para plantar cara a los enemigos de la Iglesia, sino para ayudar a su conversión dando ejemplo con la ayuda de Dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Oct 2019)

Remei, remei? estas como una cabra 



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Momento en el que sacerdote franciscano (melenudo) dice:
> 
> 
> 
> "La delegación de la Amazonía entra cantando "Remei, remei" "Io remato, Io remato" al centro del mandala"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Oct 2019)

En fin tenemos a sedegarajista oficial, protestonto camuflado (o a saber qué) @Bulldozerbass, menuda campaña que tienen montada


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Oct 2019)

caballero, la Enseñanza es impartida por el Papa en comunión con los obispos, espero que no pongas eso en cuestión, sin más te recuerdo que la autocomplacencia es la antesala del descuido, algo poco compatible con considerarte en guardia, lo cual explica que estés abriendo tus oídos a la calumnia.





Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Cuando voy mal, suelo acudir al Sacramento de la Reconciliación, impartido por manos consagradas en virtud de la sucesión apostólica instituida durante el Jueves Santo por Nuestro Señor Jesucristo. Todavía no he sentido la necesidad de ser perdonado por Dios debido a haberle ofendido atacando a su representante en la Tierra.
> 
> Soy plenamente consciente de los excesos de muchos sedevacantistas (el mantener que la sede está vacante no es su mayor exceso), me mantengo en guardia ante los excesos pachamamistas, pero sobre todo me mantengo en guardia ante la tentación de Satanás y sus ejércitos, que viene siendo lo más difícil y alo que debo tener más atención.
> 
> Te deseo de corazón, Bernaldo, una feliz fiesta de Todos los Santos, y tengo en cuenta lo que quiero creer que es una corrección fraternal, pero te pido que pongas tu corazón en Cristo y en la Sana Doctrina, no en Papas y Cardenales. Feliz fiesta a todos los intervinientes en el hilo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Oct 2019)

Si Benedicto es autoridad tambien es autoridad cuando dice LLAMA SANTO PADRE A FRANCISCO I



Sino es autoridad no traigas sus citas.


----------



## Mineroblanco (31 Oct 2019)

Lo que haceis los católicos y los protestantes que discutís sobre vuestros dogmas, es como discutir sobre el sexo de los angeles, que nadie puede demostrar nada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Oct 2019)

Los protestantes no teneis ningun remordimiento en acusar al Papa de Anticristo.
Lo cierto es que deberias de tener necesidad de ser perdonado cuando ATACAS A CUALQUIERA EN LA TIERRA. Aver si vas a ser TU el que esta del lado de los ejercitos de Satanas. Soys malos actores los protestontos, apretais un poco cultura catolica en vuestro palique pero enseguida se os cae el disfraz. Igual le pasa al @Sapo Concho que dijo que la iglesia de MAteo 16:18 se refiere a Cristo, que es la clasica exegesis cretinoide protestante, tambien a @catolicmhispanie que dijo que la salvacion es por la fe, y @Kairós cuando llama anticristo al papa. El titulo del hilo da en el clavo.





Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Cuando voy mal, suelo acudir al Sacramento de la Reconciliación, impartido por manos consagradas en virtud de la sucesión apostólica instituida durante el Jueves Santo por Nuestro Señor Jesucristo. Todavía no he sentido la necesidad de ser perdonado por Dios debido a haberle ofendido atacando a su representante en la Tierra.
> 
> Soy plenamente consciente de los excesos de muchos sedevacantistas (el mantener que la sede está vacante no es su mayor exceso), me mantengo en guardia ante los excesos pachamamistas, pero sobre todo me mantengo en guardia ante la tentación de Satanás y sus ejércitos, que viene siendo lo más difícil y alo que debo tener más atención.
> 
> Te deseo de corazón, Bernaldo, una feliz fiesta de Todos los Santos, y tengo en cuenta lo que quiero creer que es una corrección fraternal, pero te pido que pongas tu corazón en Cristo y en la Sana Doctrina, no en Papas y Cardenales. Feliz fiesta a todos los intervinientes en el hilo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Oct 2019)

Puedo demostrar que los protestantes casan homosexuales, ordenan obispas....



Mineroblanco dijo:


> Lo que haceis los católicos y los protestantes que discutís sobre vuestros dogmas, es como discutir sobre el sexo de los angeles o los unicornios, que nadie puede demostrar nada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Oct 2019)

Pero tontolastres si te dice el propio papa que la idea era que no fueran adorados y el tal ruffini que aquello no era nada pagano, ¿como va a estar adorando el clero a deidades paganas?. Para llegar a esa conclusion debes de llamarles mentirosos en base a tus propias inquinas personales pues que se sepa las viejas chismosas aun no tienen en don de la telepatia. 

Lo que pasa a los idiotas de tu ralea es que la esquizofrenia os impide mensurar adecuadamente asuntos baladis como que alguien lleve o no zapatos rojos, a llamarle anticristo al papa y suponer que MAteo 16_18 es falso y la iglesia esta tomada por el hades y por tanto los sacramentos son invalidos. Venga corriendo para los garajes escoria subhumana.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ojito con esto y no caigamos en los errores que cae la caniche trastornada pagana de marikiki.
> 
> CATECISMO DE LA IGLESIA CATÓLICA
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Oct 2019)

NO dice en ningun lado que quiere incluir a la pachamama en la Liturgia, no mientas. Lo que dice es que si en señal de amistad permititeron que pusieran la talla de madera dentro de una iglesia, es normal que los indigenas puedan sentirse ofendidos cuando lo echaron al rio. No dice nada de que la eucaristia se modificará para incluir una oracion a cualquier deidad pagana.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Oct 2019)

Misma tecnica de @Kairós, mismo garaje.
Si tienes a Sarah por autoridad, tambien has de tenerle por autoridad cuando cierra filas con Francisco I. Porque sino la autoridad no esta en Sarha, sino en vosotros, que decidis cuando dice verdad y cuando miente.



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El Cardenal Sarah es un hombre muy prudente que mide muy bien sus palabras. Yo interpreto que la defensa de Sarah ha sido del papado, o más bien de la figura del Papa como cabeza de la Iglesia, y no de Francisco en paerticular. Más que nada lo que se puede interpretar de las palabras de Sarah es que Dios permite que el papado sea ocupado por individuos en particular a lo largo de la historia por razones que sólo Dios conoce.
> 
> Veamos:
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Oct 2019)

Curiosa forma de promover la idolatria haciendo que paganos refractarios de los confines del mundo comulgen, se santiguen y arrodillen en la Eucaristia.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 Nov 2019)

Cuanta bilis, es claro qué tipo de espíritu habla por tu boca. ¿por qué me atacas de esa manera? Yo no te he insultado en ningún momento, ¿así defiendes nuestra Iglesia? Personas como tú sóis los que ahuyentáis a los que acuden a la Iglesia Católica en busca de consuelo y de la verdadera Fé. Sinceramente, hago un esfuerzo en mantenerme correcto ante gente como tú, no pienso caer en el insulto ni creo que deba continuar con una conversación que no es debate, sino descalificación hacia mi persona. 

Ha sido un error entrar en discusión con un personaje cuyos argumentos son solo insultos, sarcasmo y defensa de lo indefendible. 
Te paso al ignore, no aportas nada interesante.


----------



## Niño Dios (1 Nov 2019)

Halloooooooooooo... 

Sociedad: - El cardenal Brandmüller brinda con “champán” por los “profetas” que arrojaron la Pachamama al Tíber

Auf wiederrrrrrrrrrrrsehen...


----------



## Cuncas (1 Nov 2019)

No hay que amargarse. Los avisos han sido dados. Si la cúpula "selecta" convertida a pagana se jacta de apropiarse de los templos para adorar sus ídolos allá ellos. Los fieles de sana doctrina sabemos a qué atenernos, y a donde ir y a donde no ir. Finalmente les saldrá el tiro por la culata porque hay muchos jóvenes que están percatándose de lo que está pasando y se interesan más por la tradición que por la implantada a fuerza protestantización y paganización de esa ya falsa iglesia. Los que deciden tirarse al abismo por el precipicio siguiendo al flautista de Hamelin lo hacen por voluntad propia y con conocimiento pleno.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 Nov 2019)

Mons. Schneider: La Santa Sede me pidió que visitara los dos seminarios de la FSSPX con el objeto de sostener un debate sobre un tema teológico concreto con un grupo de teólogos de dicha hermandad y con Su Excelencia el obispo Fellay. Esto me demuestra que para la Santa Sede la FSSPX no es una realidad eclesiástica desdeñable, que es preciso tomarla en serio. Guardo muy buena impresión de mis visitas. Pude observar una sana realidad teológica, espiritual y humana en ambos seminarios.

El espíritu de sentire cum ecclesia de la FSSPX quedó manifiesto cuando me recibieron como enviado de la Santa Sede con verdadero respeto y mucha cordialidad. Es más, en ambos seminarios me alegró ver a la entrada la foto del papa Francisco, el Pontífice actualmente reinante. En las sacristías había placas con nombre de S.S. Francisco y del ordinario de la diócesis. Me conmovió el canto del rezo tradicional por el Papa (“Oremus pro pontifice nostro Francisco…”) durante la solemne exposición del Santísimo Sacramento.

Que yo sepa, no hay razones de peso para negar a los sacerdotes y fieles de la FSSPX reconocimiento canónico oficial, sino que se los debe aceptar como son entretanto. Eso fue en realidad lo que solicitó el arzobispo Lefebvre a la Santa Sede: “Que nos acepten como somos”. A mí me parece que la cuestión del Concilio Vaticano II no se debe considerar condición sine qua non, ya que se trató de una asamblea con fines y características primariamente pastorales. Parte de las declaraciones conciliares refleja únicamente las circunstancias del momento y tuvo un valor temporal, como suele pasar con los documentos disciplinares y pastorales.

Si nos fijamos en la perspectiva de los dos milenios de la historia de la Iglesia, podemos afirmar que por ambas partes (La Santa Sede y la SSPX) hay una sobrevaloración y sobreestimación de una realidad pastoral de la Iglesia que es el Concilio Vaticano II. El hecho de que la SSPX crea, celebre los ritos y lleve una vida moral como exigía y reconocía el Magisterio Supremo y como observó universalmente la Iglesia durante siglos, y si además reconoce la legitimidad del Papa y de los obispos diocesanos y rece públicamente por ellos, reconociendo también la validez de los sacramentos según la editio typica de los nuevos libros litúrgicos, debería bastar para reconocer canónicamente a la SSPX por parte de la Santa Sede. De lo contrario perderá obviamente credibilidad la tan manida apertura pastoral y ecuménica de la Iglesia de hoy, y un día la historia reprochará a las autoridades eclesiásticas actuales por haber impuesto más cargas que las necesarias (cf. Hechos 15:28), lo cual es contrario al método pastoral de los apóstoles.

[Traducido por J.E.F. Traducción revisada y aprobada por Mons. Schneider]
[puede reproducirse total o parcialmente esta entrevista citando siempre la fuente original de adelantelafe.com]


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 Nov 2019)

Creo que el Padre Fortea tiene una opinión bastante equilibrada al respecto:

Mi reflexión personal postsinodal

No pocas voces a lo largo y ancho del orbe católico han visto este Sínodo de la Amazonia como una reunión maligna de los que quieren destruir a la Iglesia. Por supuesto que esa visión es falsa, producto de aquellos que no conocen a esos obispos y al resto de integrantes de esta reunión. Yo tengo la suerte de haber predicado en varias diócesis selváticas. Sé que los obispos de la Amazonia son individuos sencillos que aman al prójimo y que defienden la fe católica; nadie es hereje, mientras no se demuestre lo contrario. Ahora bien, esas voces contrarias no son voces aisladas. Ha sido un clamor que, de ninguna manera, puede ser despreciado.

¿Qué ha sucedido para que el sínodo sea visto como una traición a la Iglesia? El sínodo no puede pasar de largo como si no existiera esta cuestión. Porque estamos hablando de que un tanto por ciento nada despreciable del clero –no creo que baje del 5%– entiende este sínodo así. Este hecho merece un análisis por parte de los protagonistas, no solo una autodefensa.

Resulta ridículo pensar que todos los obispos de la Amazonia son ultraprogresistas. Pero, dado que esta reacción hostil tiene su origen en el modo en que se percibe el esquema mental de los obispos progresistas –que ciertamente los hay– se requiere que sea alguien de fuera, alguien de fuera de ese esquema, el que explique a los criticados por qué son criticados. Los criticados han mostrado bien claramente su incapacidad de tender puentes hacia esa masa de fieles que han pasado del rechazo a una enconada hostilidad. La crítica no es unidireccional, pero ahora me tengo que centrar en la recepción de la crítica por parte de los obispos amazónicos. O, mejor dicho, por parte de una cierta tendencia presente en no pocos obispos amazónicos. No estoy diciendo que todas las críticas sean verdaderas y los criticados culpables. Pero ese es el gran problema eclesial de esas tierras.

Aquí nos hemos puesto a defender la ecología y lo veo muy bien. Pero es verdad que había una gran lucha de fondo, una inmensa contienda entre mentalidades eclesiales, acerca de cómo enfocar la entera evangelización, allí y en cualquier parte del mundo. Y hay que hacer notar que, según se enfocara el sínodo según una mentalidad o la otra, los resultados iban a ser muy distintos.

Recordemos que la Curia Romana tenía todos los esquemas preparados para el comienzo del Vaticano II. Un cambio en los instrumentos de trabajo de cada documento y en la organización de los grupos supuso un cambio radical en las conclusiones.

¿Qué ha pasado para que un sínodo se convierta en un motor de tensiones? No es que hubiera tensiones y el sínodo las evidenció. ¡Es el mismo sínodo es que se ha convertido en motor y generador de división! En el pasado, existían tensiones y un sínodo o un concilio era instrumento para superarlas. El sínodo siempre se ha visto como símbolo de unidad e instrumento para ella. Pero, en este caso, la Iglesia, ¡la Iglesia entera!, sale mucho más dividida en sus sentimientos de lo que lo estaba antes.

Ante esta situación, nos podemos preguntar qué hubiera sugerido un agudo Rahner o un Von Balthasar, tan amante de la paz y la síntesis, o un Ives Congar o De Lubac. Mis palabras no significan: “Hay que escuchar a los conservadores y abominar de los progresistas”. Para nada. Conozco a obispos de la Amazonía abiertos a todo lo noble, a todo lo bueno. Pero a todo lo bueno inscribiéndolo en la corriente de los santos padres. Para evangelizar la Amazonía no se precisa que los presbíteros rompan con la escolástica medieval ni con los grandes tratados dogmáticos de mediados del siglo XX.

¿En los años 70 y 80 no se favoreció una cierta ruptura? ¿No se persiguió a los grupos eclesiales que no se sometieran a una evangelización más humana? Por supuesto que sí. Y los resultados están ahora a la vista de todos. Donde mayor fue la ruptura, mayores fueron los frutos de esa ruptura. Yo lo he visto con mis propios ojos en esas tierras.

No, no estoy diciendo: “Encumbremos a los tradicionalistas”. De ninguna manera. Pero si escuchásemos la opinión externa de los venerables patriarcas ortodoxos, sacaríamos mucha luz de cómo ellos ven la situación.

Los evangélicos han hecho la pesca más impresionante que podamos imaginar en esas tierras amazónicas. También de sus predicaciones sacaríamos mucha luz para entender por qué las almas han preferido a los que les predicaban la Palabra frente a aquellos que se quedaban más en lo humano.

A nivel global, los fieles de la Iglesia ahora están muy divididos en sus sentimientos. Aunarlos se presenta como la más urgente de las tareas.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 Nov 2019)

Y una entrevista diálogo entre Christian Huerta, un famoso misionero católico de la parte más liberal y un Monseñor old school conservador. También tiene partes muy interesantes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Nov 2019)

Tu eras el que no sentia ningun problema moral atacar al Papa, eso si luego tienes la piel muy fina. Eso si los argumentos los has dejado sin rebatir.



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Cuanta bilis, es claro qué tipo de espíritu habla por tu boca. ¿por qué me atacas de esa manera? Yo no te he insultado en ningún momento, ¿así defiendes nuestra Iglesia? Personas como tú sóis los que ahuyentáis a los que acuden a la Iglesia Católica en busca de consuelo y de la verdadera Fé. Sinceramente, hago un esfuerzo en mantenerme correcto ante gente como tú, no pienso caer en el insulto ni creo que deba continuar con una conversación que no es debate, sino descalificación hacia mi persona.
> 
> Ha sido un error entrar en discusión con un personaje cuyos argumentos son solo insultos, sarcasmo y defensa de lo indefendible.
> Te paso al ignore, no aportas nada interesante.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Nov 2019)

¿Porque les hiba a asustar que unos paganos refractarios del amazonas a raiz del sinodo se hayan convertido y comulgen? 
Rechazais lo fundamental -> almas convertidas
por lo accesorio -> unos trozos de madera que les han permitido poner alli para ganarse su confianza.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Nov 2019)

La doctrina de llamar hereje al Papa y a la Jerarquia es protestante. Y de ningun modo es sana.







A disfrutar de la desolacion de los sacramentos en vuestros garajes.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> No hay que amargarse. Los avisos han sido dados. Si la cúpula "selecta" convertida a pagana se jacta de apropiarse de los templos para adorar sus ídolos allá ellos. Los fieles de sana doctrina sabemos a qué atenernos, y a donde ir y a donde no ir. Finalmente les saldrá el tiro por la culata porque hay muchos jóvenes que están percatándose de lo que está pasando y se interesan más por la tradición que por la implantada a fuerza protestantización y paganización de esa ya falsa iglesia. Los que deciden tirarse al abismo por el precipicio siguiendo al flautista de Hamelin lo hacen por voluntad propia y con conocimiento pleno.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Nov 2019)

"este no me gusta el otro sí" que gente más caprichosa, ridicula e infantil. Malcriados, se creen que sus gustas importan algo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Nov 2019)

esta claro que no le gusta porque no dice lo que le gustaria oir. La cuestión es quien tiene la autoridad, si las viboras o la jerarquia eclesiastica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Nov 2019)

Lefreve juró obedecer a la Santa Iglesia a cambio de ser ordenado sacerdote, quebranto su promesa y por lo tanto fue excomulgado. Nada decente se contruye desde la traición, si los levebres no dependen de la iglesia para montar su garaje, sino que se dotan de autoridad por ellos mismos y pueden por ellos mismos revocar a quien es mas alto en la jerarquia. Entonces nunca necesitaron de la jerarquia y son protestantes, desconectados de la linea autorizadora desde los apostoles, no les hace falta.



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Mons. Schneider: La Santa Sede me pidió que visitara los dos seminarios de la FSSPX con el objeto de sostener un debate sobre un tema teológico concreto con un grupo de teólogos de dicha hermandad y con Su Excelencia el obispo Fellay. Esto me demuestra que para la Santa Sede la FSSPX no es una realidad eclesiástica desdeñable, que es preciso tomarla en serio. Guardo muy buena impresión de mis visitas. Pude observar una sana realidad teológica, espiritual y humana en ambos seminarios.
> 
> El espíritu de sentire cum ecclesia de la FSSPX quedó manifiesto cuando me recibieron como enviado de la Santa Sede con verdadero respeto y mucha cordialidad. Es más, en ambos seminarios me alegró ver a la entrada la foto del papa Francisco, el Pontífice actualmente reinante. En las sacristías había placas con nombre de S.S. Francisco y del ordinario de la diócesis. Me conmovió el canto del rezo tradicional por el Papa (“Oremus pro pontifice nostro Francisco…”) durante la solemne exposición del Santísimo Sacramento.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Nov 2019)

12 En aquel tiempo iba Jesús por los sembrados en un día de reposo;[a] y sus discípulos tuvieron hambre, y comenzaron a arrancar espigas y a comer.

2 Viéndolo los fariseos, le dijeron: He aquí tus discípulos hacen lo que no es lícito hacer en el día de reposo.*

3 Pero él les dijo: ¿No habéis leído lo que hizo David, cuando él y los que con él estaban tuvieron hambre;

4 cómo entró en la casa de Dios, y comió los panes de la proposición, que no les era lícito comer ni a él ni a los que con él estaban, sino solamente a los sacerdotes?

5 ¿O no habéis leído en la ley, cómo en el día de reposo[c] los sacerdotes en el templo profanan el día de reposo,[d] y son sin culpa?

6 Pues os digo que uno mayor que el templo está aquí.

7 Y si supieseis qué significa: Misericordia quiero, y no sacrificio, no condenaríais a los inocentes;

8 porque el Hijo del Hombre es Señor del día de reposo.[e] 

QUIEN QUIERA ENTENDER ENTIENDA*


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 Nov 2019)

Te entiendo perfectamente, Fortea tiene también sus opiniones personales y no tienen por qué ser del gusto de todos, no obstante tiene videos y libros interesantísimos de los que se pueden sacar cosas muy válidas.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Nov 2019)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente, Fortea tiene también sus opiniones personales y no tienen por qué ser del gusto de todos, no obstante tiene videos y libros interesantísimos *de los que se pueden sacar cosas muy válidas*.



unos sí, otras no, a gusto del consumidor... ¿no? como con Sarah...

qué razón tiene el Ariki, una vez más.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 Nov 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> unos sí, otras no, a gusto del consumidor... ¿no? como con Sarah...
> 
> qué razón tiene el Ariki, una vez más.



No sé qué manía os ha dado conmigo, de verdad. Pues por supuesto que no se debe desdeñar el 100% de las opiniones de personas con la formación de Fortea, de Sarah, de Bergoglio o de los padres conciliares del CVII, una selección de los mejores teólogos de la época, para que luego el tarao del Ariki o tú vengáis con la Pachamama jajaj....ay perdón perdón es que me da la risa...si aquellos teólogos levantaran la cabeza y os vieran defender lo indefendible...

En serio, Fortea tiene una explicación de cómo se debe entender la Misa del Novus Ordo (a pesar de la Breve Crítica de Ottaviani y Bacci, que hizo que el mismo Papa reinante hiciera revisar el rito) que es un tesoro y a mí me ha ayudado mucho a entenderlo y a tener la seguridad que Cristo -por su infinita misericordia- se hace presente tras la epíclesis en el Novus Ordo, tirando por tierra los argumentos sedevacantistas, así como su opinión sobre los tiempos que vivimos y cómo los Estados probablemente van a atacar a la Iglesia, desacralizando templos y aprobando leyes que nos hagan poco más de proscritos a los católicos.

Sarah tiene fragmentos valiosísimos como la recomendación de la celebración ¨Ad Orientem¨ y libros que no he tenido aun el tiempo de leer...en fín, veo que a los que buscamos la paz y la seguridad de la Tradición y su armonización con la correcta y sana aplicación del CVII aunque fuera pastoral y no dogmático y sus frutos estén a la vista, con las Iglesias de Occidente desiertas, los abusos liturgicos al orden del día, somos tachados por hermanos como tú y el tarado del Ariki de radicales o fundamentalistas. 

Vas mal, Bernaldo, vas mal...


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Nov 2019)

¿Qué te impide serle fidelísimo al Papa, como Sarah o Fortea?
¿en qué te crees mejor instruído que él, para llevarle la contraria?

¿qué bien te crees que le haces a la Iglesia con faltas de respeto, mofas, etc, como las que haces del Papa?

espero que no sean esas las supuestas mejoras que produce en tí el rito tridentino, espero...



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No sé qué manía os ha dado conmigo, de verdad. Pues por supuesto que no se debe desdeñar el 100% de las opiniones de personas con la formación de Fortea, de Sarah, de Bergoglio o de los padres conciliares del CVII, una selección de los mejores teólogos de la época, para que luego el tarao del Ariki o tú vengáis con la Pachamama jajaj....ay perdón perdón es que me da la risa...si aquellos teólogos levantaran la cabeza y os vieran defender lo indefendible...
> 
> En serio, Fortea tiene una explicación de cómo se debe entender la Misa del Novus Ordo (a pesar de la Breve Crítica de Ottaviani y Bacci, que hizo que el mismo Papa reinante hiciera revisar el rito) que es un tesoro y a mí me ha ayudado mucho a entenderlo y a tener la seguridad que Cristo -por su infinita misericordia- se hace presente tras la epíclesis en el Novus Ordo, tirando por tierra los argumentos sedevacantistas, así como su opinión sobre los tiempos que vivimos y cómo los Estados probablemente van a atacar a la Iglesia, desacralizando templos y aprobando leyes que nos hagan poco más de proscritos a los católicos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 Nov 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Qué te impide serle fidelísimo al Papa, como Sarah o Fortea?
> ¿en qué te crees mejor instruído que él, para llevarle la contraria?
> 
> ¿qué bien te crees que le haces a la Iglesia con faltas de respeto, mofas, etc, como las que haces del Papa?
> ...



Una vez más, y ya la última, ok? Es mi última intervención de un hilo que ya ha dejado de interesarme y de aportarme nada. No tengo tiempo para vuestras tragaderas.

Yo nunca he dicho que el Papa sea un hereje, lee mis intervenciones. Tampoco he dicho que sea un Anticristo, lee mis intervenciones. Nunca he dejado de ser fiel a la sede Petrina ocupada por lo que sea o el que sea que Dios permita que la ocupe. Permitio a un Borgia y a Papas fornicarios, no va a permitir al bocazas este que es un santazo comparado con aquellos. Eso no significa que tenga que gustarme . ¿Te duele? Pues, pregúntale a él por qué celebra oficialmente los 500 años de la herejía que ha dejado al cristianismo dividido y se ha llevado media Europa porque a un cura estreñido y salido no le cuadraba la Biblia y no podía dejar de follarse a lo que se le ponía por delante. Pregúntale por que se rodea de marxistas y teólogos de la liberación y toda suerte de sudacas, que hasta los indios están asta la punta del nabo de que les coman la oreja, otros herejes. A mí no me vengas con historias de que atacamos a la Iglesia y creamos división, yo mantengo que Lutero es un hereje tal y como lo ha venido manteniendo la Iglesia, condeno la Teología de la liberación por marxista, y sostengom que la adoración de becerros de oro como la Pachamama es una iniquidad, y llevarla al mismo altar del Vaticano merece una respuesta firme y sin complejos y me suda bastante la polla lo que tú y el tarado del Arrrikitaun me vengáis a contar. ¿Me apruebas un tótem indio en san Pedro? Te pongo un Bergolio con la gorra de Lutero, ¿qué te parece, ya discutimos en los mismos términos,? Venga, id en paz y que os folle un pez, que me tenéis hasta los cojones, como diría un cura de campaña.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Nov 2019)

hale, largo por ahí a hacerse el listillo a otro lado, no te dedico un minuto más.



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Una vez más, y ya la última, ok? Es mi última intervención de un hilo que ya ha dejado de interesarme y de aportarme nada. No tengo tiempo para vuestras tragaderas.
> 
> Yo nunca he dicho que el Papa sea un hereje, lee mis intervenciones. Tampoco he dicho que sea un Anticristo, lee mis intervenciones. Nunca he dejado de ser fiel a la sede Petrina ocupada por lo que sea o el que sea que Dios permita que la ocupe. Permitio a un Borgia y a Papas fornicarios, no va a permitir al bocazas este que es un santazo comparado con aquellos. Eso no significa que tenga que gustarme . ¿Te duele? Pues, pregúntale a él por qué celebra oficialmente los 500 años de la herejía que ha dejado al cristianismo dividido y se ha llevado media Europa porque a un cura estreñido y salido no le cuadraba la Biblia y no podía dejar de follarse a lo que se le ponía por delante. Pregúntale por que se rodea de marxistas y teólogos de la liberación y toda suerte de sudacas, que hasta los indios están asta la punta del nabo de que les coman la oreja, otros herejes. A mí no me vengas con historias de que atacamos a la Iglesia y creamos división, yo mantengo que Lutero es un hereje tal y como lo ha venido manteniendo la Iglesia, condeno la Teología de la liberación por marxista, y sostengom que la adoración de becerros de oro como la Pachamama es una iniquidad, y llevarla al mismo altar del Vaticano merece una respuesta firme y sin complejos y me suda bastante la polla lo que tú y el tarado del Arrrikitaun me vengáis a contar. ¿Me apruebas un tótem indio en san Pedro? Te pongo un Bergolio con la gorra de Lutero, ¿qué te parece, ya discutimos en los mismos términos,? Venga, id en paz y que os folle un pez, que me tenéis hasta los cojones, como diría un cura de campaña.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 Nov 2019)

Karl Rahner hizo mucho daño, segun tengo escuchado a Don Jose antonio Sayes. Teilhard de Chardin, Henri de Lubac y demás también...no obstante, creo que Dios, por misericordia ante tantos errores, se hace presente en la Eucaristía durante el Novus Ordo. Si no fuese nos condenríamos prácticamente todos.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 Nov 2019)

Tal cual. Lo de los Kikos clama al cielo, nunca mejor dicho. Gracias por el enlace al otro hilo


----------



## liantres (2 Nov 2019)

Si al final va a resultar que el que habita entre tablones tiene potestad sobre el Altisimo. 

Secta de conspiradores e idolatras.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Nov 2019)

No os cansáis de manipular una y otra vez... precisamente lo que hace el papa es advertir que de seguir la lógica con que muchas personas acusan de injusto a Dios por, según ellos, permitir el sufrimiento de los niños... se le podría acusar de haberlo sido con su Hijo.

Está claramente desacreditando dicha lógica.

Sóis maliciosos a más no poder.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

"tendreis que dar cuentas ante Dios por sembrar cizaña" ¿es o no es autoridad Fortea?

Ya esta explicado en el post inicial que el CVII ha sido un exitazo si se compara en que modo se han vaciado vuestros garajes luteranos. Ha sabido lidiar muy bien con la ola de hedonismo actual, incluyendo el hedonismo de los soberbios que creen que pueden revocar una jerarquia porque ellos lo valen. 

En cualquier lugar en donde rigue la jerarquia, y en la Iglesia rige la jerarquia, tratar de subvertirla y revocarla vale la expulsión. Este será un trago amargo de tradición y ordoxia para liberales como vosotros que pensais el poder del palique es señor de cualquier cosa.




Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No sé qué manía os ha dado conmigo, de verdad. Pues por supuesto que no se debe desdeñar el 100% de las opiniones de personas con la formación de Fortea, de Sarah, de Bergoglio o de los padres conciliares del CVII, una selección de los mejores teólogos de la época, para que luego el tarao del Ariki o tú vengáis con la Pachamama jajaj....ay perdón perdón es que me da la risa...si aquellos teólogos levantaran la cabeza y os vieran defender lo indefendible...
> 
> En serio, Fortea tiene una explicación de cómo se debe entender la Misa del Novus Ordo (a pesar de la Breve Crítica de Ottaviani y Bacci, que hizo que el mismo Papa reinante hiciera revisar el rito) que es un tesoro y a mí me ha ayudado mucho a entenderlo y a tener la seguridad que Cristo -por su infinita misericordia- se hace presente tras la epíclesis en el Novus Ordo, tirando por tierra los argumentos sedevacantistas, así como su opinión sobre los tiempos que vivimos y cómo los Estados probablemente van a atacar a la Iglesia, desacralizando templos y aprobando leyes que nos hagan poco más de proscritos a los católicos.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

Entonces segun tú, ¿el hijo fue justamente muerto en la Cruz? si acusas al Papa de hereje entonces tomas por cierto que se hizo justicia en la Muerte de Cristo, pero no lo diras pues eres un cobarde.
En efecto que fue Injusto que el hijo fuera sacrificado en la Cruz, cuando lo justo era que la creacion entera fuera aniquilada con un Diluvio. Que Dios pague por el Pecador, no es justo. Es misericordia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

Sobre Alejandro VI pesa una leyenda negra, 

El episodio más oscuro de la leyenda negra de los Borgia

Y gracias a desgraciados como tu que no miden sus palabras a la hora de difamar esa leyenda negra sigue vigente. igual pasa con Francisco I, una leyenda negra creada por protestontos con las mismas tacticas de siempre, cuando resulta que dice estas cosas:








Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Una vez más, y ya la última, ok? Es mi última intervención de un hilo que ya ha dejado de interesarme y de aportarme nada. No tengo tiempo para vuestras tragaderas.
> 
> Yo nunca he dicho que el Papa sea un hereje, lee mis intervenciones. Tampoco he dicho que sea un Anticristo, lee mis intervenciones. Nunca he dejado de ser fiel a la sede Petrina ocupada por lo que sea o el que sea que Dios permita que la ocupe. Permitio a un Borgia y a Papas fornicarios, no va a permitir al bocazas este que es un santazo comparado con aquellos. Eso no significa que tenga que gustarme . ¿Te duele? Pues, pregúntale a él por qué celebra oficialmente los 500 años de la herejía que ha dejado al cristianismo dividido y se ha llevado media Europa porque a un cura estreñido y salido no le cuadraba la Biblia y no podía dejar de follarse a lo que se le ponía por delante. Pregúntale por que se rodea de marxistas y teólogos de la liberación y toda suerte de sudacas, que hasta los indios están asta la punta del nabo de que les coman la oreja, otros herejes. A mí no me vengas con historias de que atacamos a la Iglesia y creamos división, yo mantengo que Lutero es un hereje tal y como lo ha venido manteniendo la Iglesia, condeno la Teología de la liberación por marxista, y sostengom que la adoración de becerros de oro como la Pachamama es una iniquidad, y llevarla al mismo altar del Vaticano merece una respuesta firme y sin complejos y me suda bastante la polla lo que tú y el tarado del Arrrikitaun me vengáis a contar. ¿Me apruebas un tótem indio en san Pedro? Te pongo un Bergolio con la gorra de Lutero, ¿qué te parece, ya discutimos en los mismos términos,? Venga, id en paz y que os folle un pez, que me tenéis hasta los cojones, como diría un cura de campaña.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

Es muy sencillo. Si ellos pueden juzgar a la jerarquia, entonces no necesitan la jerarquia para saber la verdad y obrar en verdad, sino que han de luchar contra la jerarquia y por tanto les estorba. ¿o es que el Papa y la jerarquia existe para hacer bonito? dado que la función de velar por la verdad la hace cualquier Meque Trefe, en efecto debe de ser solo para hacer bonito. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Qué te impide serle fidelísimo al Papa, como Sarah o Fortea?
> ¿en qué te crees mejor instruído que él, para llevarle la contraria?
> 
> ¿qué bien te crees que le haces a la Iglesia con faltas de respeto, mofas, etc, como las que haces del Papa?
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

Ante el exitazo del sinodo con paganos amazonicos comulgando y santiguandose, ahora les toca a los taoistas.
Apestas a sepulcro blanqueado.


----------



## MerlinMagus (3 Nov 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> He tomado conciencia plena de que el movimiento sedevacantista esta azuzada por la infiltración de protestantes y enemigos de la Iglesia que emplean tacticas psicopaticas de desinformación (infovaticana.com , infocatolica...) y difamación empleando manipulación emocional cuando no información demostradamente falsa como veremos más adelante.
> 
> Pero en primer lugar vamos a apuntalar que el sedevacantismo es de hecho una Herejia, dado que como dice Mateo 16:18:
> _Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro, y sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; __y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella_.​
> ...



YO LO VEO MUY SIBILINO!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

¿y si el espiritu santo hubiera puesto a Francisco I para causar la caida de la carne muerta de la Iglesia? En la oscuridad todos los gatos son pardos, pero con este Papa podemos distinguir blancos de negros.


----------



## Cuncas (3 Nov 2019)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente, Fortea tiene también sus opiniones personales y no tienen por qué ser del gusto de todos, no obstante tiene videos y libros interesantísimos de los que se pueden sacar cosas muy válidas.



Está claro que Fortea, en su sapiencia, sabe lo que hay con la mandanga pachamamera esta... Él, como experto demonólogo, sabe de sobra lo que hay detrás de las deidades y ritos paganos... Pero es lo que ya dije en otro post. La élite vaticana esta no se anda con coñas... sino que se lo digan al de los 33 días. Ellos tienen cogidos por el gaznate a los sacerdotes disidentes. Fortea ya es un hombre mayor, si va contra el pachapapa, le quitan el piso, el coche, la que le plancha las camisas y le cocina el potaje y a la calle a buscarse los garbanzos con 50 años cuando no ha hecho otra cosa en su vida... El caso de Sarah 3/4 de lo mismo, con la difrencia que Sarah seguro que tiene la cartera bastante más abultada que Fortea, pero aún así... sabe que si sigue por ahí se acabó el Vaticano para él... Valientes son pocos, y allá aquellos que comulguen con ruedas de molino. Sus cuentas tendrán que dar al Altísmo, como el resto... El pachapapa este, que parece tonto en algunas de sus homilías psicodélicas, al parecer hila fino de carallo en la "diplomacia interna" y está claro que tiene a la mafia del gorrito en el bolsillo o al revés.

Aquí Fortea en su blog carraspeando por lo bajines... A las pachamamas ni nombrarlas, por supuesto.

Mi reflexión personal postsinodal


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Nov 2019)

Sapo Concho, ha sido un gesto de nobleza que reconozcas lo que he dicho.

Vamos entendiéndonos, amigo. 

(e irás comprobando lo mismo a cada discurso del papa, especialmente a aquellos con los que ciertos medios tratan de´escandalizar)

Gracias.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Hay que escuchar el discurso entero. En este caso el pachapapa dijo eso refiréndose a los típicos recursos que usan los ateos para justificar de manera infantil la no existencia de Dios. Al estilo de: "Tu dios deja sufrir a los niños porque es tan injusto que dejó sufrir a su propio hijo". Entrar a explicar la cuestión del sufrimiento de los niños de esa manera es, desde luego, desacertada e indigna de un Papa, puesto que el sufrimiento de los niños en el mundo también está creado por los hombres. Las guerras, pedofilia, malos tratos, miseria. Incluso siendo tan izquierdas y gretazumbero podría haber hablado del uso indiscriminado de pesticidas que tuvieron consecuencias como el "zika" que conllevan malformaciones en los recien nacidos, el abuso de aditivos químicos en los alimentos, etc... pero no... Sólo dijo que Cristo nunca dejó una enseñanza o explicación sobre el tema.
> 
> Un poco pobre de argumentos la verdad... no se espera eso de un Papa, más bien de un laico con pocas luces...
> 
> Pero ojo (no te ilusiones bernalda...), que el pachapapa este de los que echan 1 de cal y 40 de arena. Esto no borra todas las barbaridades que ha dicho ni que dirá, porque le gusta jugar con la ambigüedad para confundir, para crear confusión. Ahora está suavizado porque la ha liado parda y ya hasta muchos de los que lo defendían a capa y espada cayeron de la rama con lo de la pachamama... A mí no me extrañaría nada que ande soltando este tipo de anzuelos para desacreditar a los que denunciamos lo que está pasando. Ojito que este masonazo de tonto no tiene un pelo y el plan del sincretismo panteísta sigue para delante imparable.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Nov 2019)

aunque tu planteamiento es confuso aciertas de pleno en la férrea fidelidad de Fortea y Sarah al papa Francisco.

eso debería de ayudar a muchos a tomar ejemplo y detectar dónde están las líneas rojas.

sigue indagando, especialmente en las fuentes originales y discursos completos del papa, poco a poco irás aceptando su bondad.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Está claro que Fortea, en su sapiencia, sabe lo que hay con la mandanga pachamamera esta... Él, como experto demonólogo, sabe de sobra lo que hay detrás de las deidades y ritos paganos... Pero es lo que ya dije en otro post. La élite vaticana esta no se anda con coñas... sino que se lo digan al de los 33 días. Ellos tienen cogidos por el gaznate a los sacerdotes disidentes. Fortea ya es un hombre mayor, si va contra el pachapapa, le quitan el piso, el coche, la que le plancha las camisas y le cocina el potaje y a la calle a buscarse los garbanzos con 50 años cuando no ha hecho otra cosa en su vida... El caso de Sarah 3/4 de lo mismo, con la difrencia que Sarah seguro que tiene la cartera bastante más abultada que Fortea, pero aún así... sabe que si sigue por ahí se acabó el Vaticano para él... Valientes son pocos, y allá aquellos que comulguen con ruedas de molino. Sus cuentas tendrán que dar al Altísmo, como el resto... El pachapapa este, que parece tonto en algunas de sus homilías psicodélicas, al parecer hila fino de carallo en la "diplomacia interna" y está claro que tiene a la mafia del gorrito en el bolsillo o al revés.
> 
> Aquí Fortea en su blog carraspeando por lo bajines... A las pachamamas ni nombrarlas, por supuesto.
> 
> Mi reflexión personal postsinodal


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

¿y que pecado cometio Cristo para que su martirio en la Cruz fuera cosa justa? Di, en justicia a que falta se le condena a tan severa pena

Si Dios fuera justo en cuanto a la Ley, no quedaba ya hombre en pie sobre la tierra ¿o quien puede cumplir la Ley? he aqui las palabras del Papa.
Pero Dios es justo en el Santo Espiritu Vivo, por eso se ofrecio en Sacrifio en el Hijo, aunque fuere injusto en la Ley. ¿como va a ser Dios reo de sacrificio?

Por lo tanto nuevamente quien quiere entender entiende, pero tu te comportas como un poseido por el deseo de vanagloriarse revocando a quien es mayor que tu y en cuando se te presenta una ilusion de poder hacerlo, picas. Es notorio.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Nov 2019)

se te queda pequeño, tú directamente niegas la promesa del Evangelio de Mateo.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Nov 2019)

si antes de copiar y pegar lo interiorizas y te lo aplicas, ganarás tú y harás menos mal al mundo con su mal uso.

gañán!


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Nov 2019)

tú no estás para aleccionar a nadie, mucho menos al papa.

arrepiéntete y deja de blasfemar.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Nov 2019)

pues como no eres nadie, al menos se coherente y deja de emporcar.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Nov 2019)

tú lo has dicho, la Iglesia con sus obispos y cardenales está mayoritariamente con el papa Francisco, como corresponde.

los rebeldes se arrepentirán o seguirán la vía muerta garajil.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

Dado que dices que el martirio del Señor fue justo, sigo esperando que digas qué delito cometió para ser Crucificado.
Las herejias nunca vienen solas, de decir que la iglesia esta tomada por el hades como hacen los protestantes más insidiosos negando Mateo 16:18 ahora nos dices que el Martirio de Cristo fue cosa justa. En absoluto fue justo ni se hizo justicia, justo hubiera sido que la tierra quedara sepultada bajo kilometros de azufre ardiendo. No apeleis a la justicia de Dios pues es terrible y nadie esta libre de transgresión, apelar a su misericordia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

Lucifer le ha susurrado que él se basta, que el es clarividente en asuntos del espiritu santo, que la jerarquia está alli para ser discutida y revocada. ¿para que hace falta entonces jerarquia si es posible revocarla fuera de ella y nos iliuminamos sin ella? Dije ya que eran gargolas muertas que querian encaramarse a las paredes de la iglesia porque la parafernalia les hace bonito, asi tambien cree @Kairós que la jerarquia está para hacer bonito.




Bernaldo dijo:


> tú no estás para aleccionar a nadie, mucho menos al papa.
> 
> arrepiéntete y deja de blasfemar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

No te escondas vibora. Si fue justo que Cristo fuera martirizado en la Cruz, DI CUAL ES EL DELITO QUE PESA SOBRE EL


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

Gentuza depravada, ¿desde cuando es justo ajusticiar a nadie sin que haya cometido delito ni falta?. Ni se hizo justicia con Cristo, ni se hizo justicia con la humanidad. El martirio por causa de la Justicia le correspondia al hombre, no al Señor. Asi se entiende la misericordia de Dios y el perdón de Dios sobre el propio Patibulo al que fue el hombre conducido a causa de la Justicia.


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Nov 2019)

Pero que nobleza va a tener la culebra de Bernarda. Sólo sabe reptar y mentir. Ni siquiera reconoce que el papa ha tolerado y bendecido la profanacion de la tumba de Franco. En otro post decía que el papa ha actuado bien y que la culpa la tienen los españoles en exclusiva, así en tercera persona porque es un argentino embustero.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Nov 2019)

valoro el gesto de nobleza que tuviste y te animo a perseverar en esa dirección, entendiste perfectamente el contexto de la frase y se lo explicaste a Kairós.

ese es el camino, amigo! 

mano tendida.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Pues a ver si tú imitas el gesto y reconoces que es inaceptable que el pachapapa se dedique a promover la adoración de ídolos paganos, entre otras burradas, herejías y blasfemias, condenando así a los fieles ignorantes que le siguen.
> 
> Y como ves, de la misma forma que reconozco que el pachapapa no dijo que él mismo pensase que Dios es injusto (lo cual, a su vez, aún así teniendo en cuenta el sentido de la explicación que quiso dar, es una forma desafortunada y pobre de entrar en la cuestión, como tambien dije. No leas sólo lo que te interesa) verás que también veo su blasfemia y ambigüedad en otros dircursos. Como cuando se refirió al Via Crucis como "la historia del fracaso de Dios" (no de la Cruz, no de la parte humana de Dios hecho hombre, él dijo de Dios con jactancia) y que puede ser también que esté lanzando anzuelos para que los críticos con él, acostumbrados a sus usuales ambigüedades, caigan en la trampa de interpretar con prontitud sus palabras esta vez y así quedar desacreditados en acusaciones anteriores en las que bergoglio, sin duda, alguna blasfemó.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Nov 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Sí claro, todo muy bonito, pero ya veo que en tu respuesta ignoras la parte te atañe en reconocer lo innegable...



estoy señalando algo positivo en aquel mensaje tuyo y que sobre eso podemos seguir construyendo.

por cierto, viste el enlace que puse con las acusaciones de los protestantes que hablan español contra Francisco de ser en el fondo un jesuíta trentino.

pues mira, ahí sí que creo que van pillando algo esos protestantes y dicen por fin una verdad.

te recomiendo seguir observando al papa y leer menos de los que difaman contra él.

lo verás todo mucho más claro y entenderás el porqué de esta furibunda campaña de difamación.

que tengas buena tarde de Domingo y buen comienzo de semana, Sapo Concho.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

Vibora, responde que delito cometio Cristo para que fuese justa su crucifixión. Gentuza vil.
No te das cuenta de que esos textos que pones te acusan a TI.
1º el espiritu santo es prometido a los sucesores de Pedro, no a ninguno de vosotros, por eso el Papa tiene una autoridad que vosotros no teneis. y cuando os revelais contra el Papa os revelais contra el espiritu santo.
2º El progresismo radical es el vuestro, que pensais que no existen jerarquias, y que todos somos iguales, y asi tu un ignorante impio crees que puedes revocar a un Papa. No estais en posicion de juzgar quien esta o deja de transigir con el progreso vosotros que estais inundados hasta lo pulmones de él.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

Aun se espera el dia en que digas algo con sentido en esa letrina que tienes por boca y algo que merezca la pena ser leido. Pide cita para un electroshock y que te arregle ese problema de esquizofrenia que tienes de que lo accesorio te impide ver lo esencial.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Bautízate anda, cristianízate de una vez o vete con tus chorradas a dar la brasa a los moritos...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

Los que acusan de mentiroso a Dios dando lecciones de herejia:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2019)

Al que dice tales cosas le acusa la escoria que teneis delante de ser el anticristo:


----------



## Bulldozerbass (4 Nov 2019)




----------



## Emperador (4 Nov 2019)

Por cierto, que veo aquí mucha confusión. El Papa y el Sínodo de la Amazonia no han aprobado nada. Ha salido un documento de trabajo y se espera que antes de final de año el Papa publique una exhortación apostólica sobre la que hablará de esos temas. Pero aún no hay nada definido.

Así que esperad a que salga la exhortación apostólica, valoráis lo que diga el Santo Padre y ya si queréis os ponéis magufos o tremendistas.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Nov 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> Por cierto, que veo aquí mucha confusión. El Papa y el Sínodo de la Amazonia no han aprobado nada. Ha salido un documento de trabajo y se espera que antes de final de año el Papa publique una exhortación apostólica sobre la que hablará de esos temas. Pero aún no hay nada definido.
> 
> Así que esperad a que salga la exhortación apostólica, valoráis lo que diga el Santo Padre y ya si queréis os ponéis magufos o tremendistas.



Cierto, así nos lo ha recordado varias veces el Ariki.


----------



## Cuncas (4 Nov 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> Por cierto, que veo aquí mucha confusión. El Papa y el Sínodo de la Amazonia no han aprobado nada. Ha salido un documento de trabajo y se espera que antes de final de año el Papa publique una exhortación apostólica sobre la que hablará de esos temas. Pero aún no hay nada definido.
> 
> Así que esperad a que salga la exhortación apostólica, valoráis lo que diga el Santo Padre y ya si queréis os ponéis magufos o tremendistas.



Confusión la vuestra que os ponen un ídolo pagano delante de los morros, os dicen que es "nuestra señora de la papaya", y os lo creéis a pies juntillas porque no estáis cristianizados y si lo fuistéis no tenéis la capacidad para asimilar la Palabra de Dios.

Por lo pronto ya han permitido la adoración y ritos a ídolos paganos y ya están creando un rito pagano amazónico del cual nos dejaron ya un adelanto inventándose una invocación a la pachamama. Así que, todos aquellos que piensen que la curia del sector pagano del Vaticano no va a hacer nada más, que se informen en vez de venir aquí como "expertos de ciencia infusa" sin haberse informado o sin ni siquiera haberse leído el Catecismo; o ya ni bautizarse como en el caso de Ariki que no hace más que interpretar la Palabra de Dios a su voluntad, al más puro estilo protestante, sin tener la menor idea y sin haber pisado ni una catequesis para niños.

A él le salva ser un enfermo mental, al resto allá vosotros, avisados estáis de sobras...


----------



## Cuncas (4 Nov 2019)

Yo estoy siguiendo ahora el Catecismo de San Pio X aunque tengo que buscar en casa de mis padres el librito pequeño con el que hice la catequesis para la Primera Comunión, que debe estar en unas cajas llenas de libros de la EGB comiéndoles el polvo. Aunque sea como recuerdo para guardarlo.

El catecismo de San Pio X por entregas, ya lo enlacé en un post anteriormente:

Catecismo San Pío X


----------



## Cuncas (4 Nov 2019)

Aquí uno más breve explicado también por el Padre Boniface, que explica también el completo que enlacé en el post anterior, y que pertence a la Fraternidad San Pio X.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Nov 2019)

Si eres Catolico lo que deciden los concilios se acata, el debate ya se ha producido y ha vencido la postura del Espritu Santo. Suponer que sigue existiendo debate es una afrenta directa al dogma conciliar. 
Pero como soys protestantes haceis lo que os de la gana con la fuerza de vuestra conciencia, que al final secuestra el lobo del garaje, en este caso @Kairós, siendo la compunjida oveja cerebro letrina obediente el @Sapo Concho, tu mismo y @protestonticangabache



Bulldozerbass dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Nov 2019)

Segun desinfocatolica y desinfocatolica asi como los agentes al servicio de la destruccion de la iglesia aqui presentes, ya es un hecho consumado que se ordenan hombres casados y clero mujer. Pese a que como es conocido El Papa cerro la puerta de esto ultimo para siempre.





Emperador dijo:


> Por cierto, que veo aquí mucha confusión. El Papa y el Sínodo de la Amazonia no han aprobado nada. Ha salido un documento de trabajo y se espera que antes de final de año el Papa publique una exhortación apostólica sobre la que hablará de esos temas. Pero aún no hay nada definido.
> 
> Así que esperad a que salga la exhortación apostólica, valoráis lo que diga el Santo Padre y ya si queréis os ponéis magufos o tremendistas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Nov 2019)

Aver si podeis explicar aqui los sedegarajistas para qúe existen los concilios que deciden sobre un asuntos, si luego cada cual puede seguir debatiendo sobre ese asunto como si no estubiera decidido. Es mas, para que existen los concilios si luego tienen que ser corregidos a la luz de la conciencia luciferina de turno. Una explicación aver. Porque si los concilios no valen para nada, ni la jerarquia no vale para nada, todos a los garajes. 

Al menos Lutero tenia la honradez de no hacerse pasar por quien no era, cosa que vosotrs viboras no teneis siquera esa decencia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Nov 2019)

En la pastoral es necesario encontrar los puntos de encuentro y los elementos cognitivos comunes para comezar el trabajo dialectico y de conversión, pues la verdad está en la Iglesia Catolica y no debe tener miedo a la conversion por la persuasión dialectica. La herejia solo esta en tu acusadora mollera que crees que una pastoral es el estado de la Doctrina Dogmatica. 

Terrible hereje no obstante eres tu que dices que la Iglesia está tomada por el hades y eso si que no se embarca en ninguna pastoral que no sea la de LUCIFER.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Nov 2019)

En fin @Bulldozerbass seguro que me tienes en el ignore para eludir estas cuestiónes, pero contesta ¿cual es el proposito de la jerarquia y del mismo papa si resulta que el comun del laico debe de estar protegiendose de ellos y corrigiendo sus errores? Eso es justamente el germen mismo del Protestantismo, el suponer que la propia conciencia y entendimiento es suficiente, siendo que la Iglesia solo emite falsa doctrina de la que hay que protegerse.

Tampoco nadie ha explicado aqui como es posible que una iglesia que esta tomada por el hades oficie sacramentos legitimos, como va a poder la iglesia de satanas transubstaciar a Cristo el pan, explicarlo. No lo podeis, y de facto vivis en desolacion y no podeis comulgar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Nov 2019)

cuando @Kairós tira de parrafada es que se pone nervioso y no sabe como salir del atorralladero, vamos a resumir lo que todavia no ha respondido

1º ¿llamas mentiroso a Dios en Mateo 16:18?->hereje
2º ¿dices que el papa es hereje cuando por dogma revelado no puede serlo desde 1870?->hereje
3º ¿dices que un laico puede revocar decisiones que ya han sido tomadas en un concilio?->hereje
4º ¿dices que un laico puede revocar la jerarquia?->hereje
5º ¿dices que la iglesia esta tomada por el hades? entonces no puede oficiar sacramentos validos ->hereje
6º ¿dices que los sacerdotes pueden traicionar la promesa de obediencia y seguir siendo apostoles de la iglesia?->hereje

Tiene guasa que el Garaje de los lefebres se llame fraternidad de pio X

*“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909*

¿Eres lucifreviano? Alli no se oficia ninguna misa tridentina pues no son Sacerdotes. Menudo payaso que es el @Sapo Concho cuando llama a esos nadies soberbios "Padres". Vamos tiene merito de todos los garajes que existen ir a un garaje fundado por un excomulgado por terrible pecado de soberbia. No hay tanto azufre ni en Vulcanizados Paco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Nov 2019)

Y aver si os entra de una vez en esa cabeza hueca que son diferentes las circunstancias politicas hay en donde la iglesia no tiene poder para imponer ningun precepto a la sociedad a hace 1000 años cuando sí la tenia. Por lo que los Papas evidentemente no van a decir lo mismo sobre libertad religiosa ect, o es que alguien se imagina a los primeros cristianos tratando de clausurar templos dedicados a los emperadores. Tambien el Latin ha dejado de ser lengua vehicular de la cultura... Las condiciones cambian y es normal que las enseñanzas pastorales-sociales cambien, pero lo fundamental que son los dogmas teologicos y sacramentales se mantienen.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 Nov 2019)

El Padre Ezequiel Rubio de la FSSPX lo explica más resumido:




Me sorprende lo de Sayés.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Nov 2019)

En1791 la iglesia tenia un gran poder para conformar la sociedad y el catolicismo tenia fuerza como para exigir al poder civil que no permitiera la difusión de falsas religiones, incluso la revolución en Francia no cambiaba en lo sustancial el contexto del poder de la Iglesia en Europa. De hecho la revolucion terminó y hubo restauración. 
No es comparable el panorama civil que se encuentra la iglesia desde Teodosio a lo que se encuentra hoy dia, la iglesia no tiene ya influencia ninguna en los Ejercitos, no veremos a los 100.000 hijos de San Luis, ni tiene poder en el Estado y existiendo multitud de paises en donde se persigue a los Cristianos, es normal que en la debilidad pida respeto a las creencias religiosas. A ti eso de que los paises respeten la libertad religiosa de los cristianos te parece que te da igual porque no ves mas alla de donde ha iluminado Lucifer en el centro de tu propio ombligo. El papa que es de largo mucho mejor persona que tu piensa en los Cristianos perseguidos por el mundo, y no le parece correcto que nadie sea perseguido por su religión, ¿o dijo Cristo perseguid a los paganos encarcelar a los fariseos? ese fue Mahoma.

Por otra parte la enseñanza fundamental de Lutero es que no hace falta la jerarquia eclesiastica ni al Papa de Roma para alcanzar la salvación, sino que basta con otra suerte de elementos. Pues exactamente lo mismo que dicen los Lucifrevianos y los sedegarajistas, que apretando fuerte el palique y los tochos son capaces de hacer inutil la Iglesia. Que fundada por Cristo como Inconquistable por el Hades y una Autoridad con las Llaves del cielo bien visible, para nada, para hacer de bonito.

Soys gente muy soberbia, creeis que podeis enmendarle al sucesor de Pedro, pero no podeis pues tiene las llaves del cielo a menos que enmendeis al propio Señor a quien se las dio. Grande hubo de ser el pecado para la excomunion de Lucifreve, pues grande era su soberbia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Nov 2019)

¿le llamas padre al mecanico que el pasa la revision al coche? que gente más ridicula. El fundador de esa orden luciferina fue excomulgado por pecado de terrible soberbia por Juan Pablo II, no son sacerdotes los que alli ofician pues estan fuera de la tradición de Imposición de manos, son impostores disfrazados.

Y luego vais dando lecciones de errores doctrinales, ¿desde cuando laicos pueden oficiar sacramentos? En esos garajes al unico a quien honrais es a vuestra soberbia.

"13. Algunos exorcistas judíos ambulantes intentaron también invocar el nombre del Señor Jesús sobre los que tenían espíritus malos, y decían: «Os conjuro por Jesús a quien predica Pablo.» 14. Eran siete hijos de un tal Esceva, sumo sacerdote judío, los que hacían esto. 15. Pero el espíritu malo les respondió: «A Jesús le conozco y sé quién es Pablo; pero vosotros, ¿quiénes sois?» 16. Y arrojándose sobre ellos el hombre poseído del mal espíritu, dominó a unos y otros y pudo con ellos de forma que tuvieron que huir de aquella casa desnudos y cubiertos de heridas."
Hechos, 19 

Esto os pasa a los soberbios, bastados en vosotros mismos y fuera de la Iglesia los demonios se rien de vosotros.



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El Padre Ezequiel Rubio de la FSSPX lo explica más resumido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 Nov 2019)

Ah lo habia malentendido. Al leer solo el recuadro y no el texto que termina con los dos puntos y aparte, me parecío que Sayés se alineaba con Schilebeeckx, pero ahora veo que lo cita como uno de las tesis modernistas. Recuerdo haber escuchado en sus audios críticas al susodicho Schilebeeckx, Rahner, Burmann, Teylard de Chardin y demás.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 Nov 2019)

Por cierto, hablando del Padre Jose Antonio Sayes, aqui tenéis todos los audios:

Descarga de Conferencias-Sayés (Audio-mp3)


----------



## GatoAzul (5 Nov 2019)

Decís que sois seguidores de Cristo por pertenecer a una denominación religiosa, pero desconocéis las Escrituras. ¿No habéis leído lo que pone?
Juan 5:39
Escudriñad las Escrituras; porque a vosotros os parece que en ellas tenéis la vida eterna; y ellas son las que dan *testimonio* *de* mí;

¿Exactamente en qué lengua está escrito el Nuevo Testamento? en GRIEGO. ¿Cómo se escribe piedra/roca en GRIEGO? Πέτρος Pétros … ó Κηφᾶς Kēphâs ¿qué dice la Escritura sobre la Roca? 

1 Corintios 10:4
y todos bebieron la misma bebida espiritual; porque bebían de la *roca* espiritual que los seguía, y la *roca* era *Cristo*.

La palabra PEDRO/PEÑA es de origen Caldeo, כֵּף 
¿en qué lengua está escrito el Antiguo Testamento? Caldeo y Hebreo. ¿Qué dice sobre la PEÑA/ROCA el Antiguo Testamento?

Éxodo 17
6 He aquí que yo estaré delante de ti allí sobre LA PEÑA en Horeb; y golpearás la peña, y saldrán de ella aguas, y beberá el pueblo. Y Moisés lo hizo así en presencia de los ancianos de Israel. 

Salmos 18
46 Viva Jehová, y bendita sea mi roca,
Y enaltecido sea el Dios de mi salvación;

¿Qué dijo Jesús sobre Su Espíritu, LA ROCA espiritual?

Mateo 16:18
Y yo también te digo, que tú *eres* *Pedro*, y sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella.

SOBRE ESTA ROCA... no sobre Pedro. El Hades no prevalece contra Su IGLESIA. Jesús hablaba de SU propio Espíritu y la reunión de los creyentes que es SU IGLESIA. A Pedro le tuvo que llamar la atención hasta en tres ocasiones por no dar de comer a Sus ovejas (Juan 21:15-19). No con pan, sino de Sus enseñanzas-palabra.


Juan 1
42 Y le trajo a Jesús. Y mirándole Jesús, dijo: Tú eres Simón, hijo de Jonás; tú serás llamado Cefas (que quiere decir, Piedra)

Las iglesias ya se formaban antes de que ninguna ORGANIZACION CON DENOMINACION RELIGIOSA "Cristiana" existiese... 

Hechos 9:31
Entonces las *iglesias* tenían paz por toda Judea, Galilea y Samaria; y eran edificadas, andando en el temor del Señor, y se acrecentaban fortalecidas por el Espíritu Santo.

Iglesia significa "reunión". Los que se convertían en seguidores de Cristo se reunían formando IGLESIA. 

Mateo 18:20
Porque donde están *dos* *o* *tres* congregados *en* *mi* *nombre*, allí estoy yo *en* medio de ellos.

Así les dijo y así consta en Las Escrituras. Hay que estudiar Las Escrituras para saber quién es realmente Cristo. DIOS no es una RELIGION, ni pertenece a una denominación religiosa. ES UNA REALIDAD.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Nov 2019)

te animo a montar tu propio garaje (si es que aún no lo has hecho) aunque otros se te adelantaran seguro que encuentras una tropa que te tome en serio, donde caben mil sectas... caben mil y una.



GatoAzul dijo:


> Decís que sois seguidores de Cristo por pertenecer a una denominación religiosa, pero desconocéis las Escrituras. ¿No habéis leído lo que pone?
> Juan 5:39
> Escudriñad las Escrituras; porque a vosotros os parece que en ellas tenéis la vida eterna; y ellas son las que dan *testimonio* *de* mí;
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Nov 2019)

los soberbios herejes creeis que está tomada por el hades pese a que es promesa mateo 16:18 que no sera tomada por el hades.



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Por cierto, hablando del Padre Jose Antonio Sayes, aqui tenéis todos los audios:
> 
> Descarga de Conferencias-Sayés (Audio-mp3)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Nov 2019)

Los protestantes leeis poco la biblia:

*Juan 6:53 Entonces Jesús les dijo: En verdad, en verdad os digo: si no coméis la carne del Hijo del Hombre y bebéis su sangre, no tenéis vida en vosotros.*

*mateo 26:26 Mientras comían, Jesús tomó pan, y habiéndo lo bendecido, lo partió, y dándose lo a los discípulos, dijo: Tomad, comed; esto es mi cuerpo. *

1º Es indiferente que con roca se refiera a Pedro a quien en ese mismo instante le cambia el nombre de Simon. Puesto que de facto Cristo funda una unica Iglesia en singular, no iglesiaS. Y le da las unicas llaves del cielo a Pedro, que terminaria siendo Ovispo de Roma. Por lo tanto incluso si se entiende que con Roca se refiere a Cristo, Pedro sigue teniendo las llaves del Cielo y por lo tanto su Tradición Apostolica está legitimada. Por otra parte las iglesias locales (en plural) participan todas de la misma Iglesia.

2º para ser ordenados Apostoles de la Iglesia el candidato debe de recibir imposicion de manos de alguien que ya es Apostol de la Iglesia

Hechos 6
1En aquellos días, como creciera el número de los discípulos, hubo murmuración de los griegos contra los hebreos, de que las viudas de aquéllos eran desatendidas en la distribución diaria.
Entonces los doce convocaron a la multitud de los discípulos, y dijeron: No es justo que nosotros dejemos la palabra de Dios, para servir a las mesas. 
3 Buscad, pues, hermanos, de entre vosotros a siete varones de buen testimonio, llenos del Espíritu Santo y de sabiduría, a quienes encarguemos de este trabajo.
4 Y nosotros persistiremos en la oración y en el ministerio de la palabra.
5 Agradó la propuesta a toda la multitud; y eligieron a Esteban, varón lleno de fe y del Espíritu Santo, a Felipe, a Prócoro, a Nicanor, a Timón, a Parmenas, y a Nicolás prosélito de Antioquía;
6 a los cuales presentaron ante los apóstoles, quienes, orando, [/b]les impusieron las manos*

Hechos13
1Había entonces en la iglesia que estaba en Antioquía, profetas y maestros: Bernabé, Simón el que se llamaba Niger, Lucio de Cirene, Manaén el que se había criado junto con Herodes el tetrarca, y Saulo. 
2 Ministrando éstos al Señor, y ayunando, dijo el Espíritu Santo: Apartadme a Bernabé y a Saulo para la obra a que los he llamado.
3 Entonces, habiendo ayunado y orado, *les impusieron* las manos y los despidieron. 

ect

Por lo tanto queda claro que para ser Apostol de la Iglesia han de recivir la imposicion de manos de quien es Apostol de la iglesia. Cosa que ningun pastor protestante proviende de una sucesion legitima de imposiciones de manos.

Tambien está aqui Jesus pues hay dos reunidos en su nombre?










GatoAzul dijo:



Decís que sois seguidores de Cristo por pertenecer a una denominación religiosa, pero desconocéis las Escrituras. ¿No habéis leído lo que pone?
Juan 5:39
Escudriñad las Escrituras; porque a vosotros os parece que en ellas tenéis la vida eterna; y ellas son las que dan testimonio de mí;

¿Exactamente en qué lengua está escrito el Nuevo Testamento? en GRIEGO. ¿Cómo se escribe piedra/roca en GRIEGO? Πέτρος Pétros … ó Κηφᾶς Kēphâs ¿qué dice la Escritura sobre la Roca? 

1 Corintios 10:4
y todos bebieron la misma bebida espiritual; porque bebían de la roca espiritual que los seguía, y la roca era Cristo.

La palabra PEDRO/PEÑA es de origen Caldeo, כֵּף 
¿en qué lengua está escrito el Antiguo Testamento? Caldeo y Hebreo. ¿Qué dice sobre la PEÑA/ROCA el Antiguo Testamento?

Éxodo 17
6 He aquí que yo estaré delante de ti allí sobre LA PEÑA en Horeb; y golpearás la peña, y saldrán de ella aguas, y beberá el pueblo. Y Moisés lo hizo así en presencia de los ancianos de Israel. 

Salmos 18
46 Viva Jehová, y bendita sea mi roca,
Y enaltecido sea el Dios de mi salvación;

¿Qué dijo Jesús sobre Su Espíritu, LA ROCA espiritual?

Mateo 16:18
Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro, y sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella.

SOBRE ESTA ROCA... no sobre Pedro. El Hades no prevalece contra Su IGLESIA. Jesús hablaba de SU propio Espíritu y la reunión de los creyentes que es SU IGLESIA. A Pedro le tuvo que llamar la atención hasta en tres ocasiones por no dar de comer a Sus ovejas (Juan 21:15-19). No con pan, sino de Sus enseñanzas-palabra.


Juan 1
42 Y le trajo a Jesús. Y mirándole Jesús, dijo: Tú eres Simón, hijo de Jonás; tú serás llamado Cefas (que quiere decir, Piedra)

Las iglesias ya se formaban antes de que ninguna ORGANIZACION CON DENOMINACION RELIGIOSA "Cristiana" existiese... 

Hechos 9:31
Entonces las iglesias tenían paz por toda Judea, Galilea y Samaria; y eran edificadas, andando en el temor del Señor, y se acrecentaban fortalecidas por el Espíritu Santo.

Iglesia significa "reunión". Los que se convertían en seguidores de Cristo se reunían formando IGLESIA. 

Mateo 18:20
Porque donde están dos o tres congregados en mi nombre, allí estoy yo en medio de ellos.

Así les dijo y así consta en Las Escrituras. Hay que estudiar Las Escrituras para saber quién es realmente Cristo. DIOS no es una RELIGION, ni pertenece a una denominación religiosa. ES UNA REALIDAD.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Nov 2019)

con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.

Soberbio incivico con anatema a cuestas


----------



## Emperador (7 Nov 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Segun desinfocatolica y desinfocatolica asi como los agentes al servicio de la destruccion de la iglesia aqui presentes, ya es un hecho consumado que se ordenan hombres casados y clero mujer. Pese a que como es conocido El Papa cerro la puerta de esto ultimo para siempre.



Es que el Papa no está autorizado para ello, es definitivo, aunque cada uno en su conciencia pueda pensar lo que quiera (faltaría), hay que acatarlo.

No obstante, la ordenación de hombres casados sí es debatible. Como digo, ya se produce en las iglesias católicas orientales en plena comunión con Roma. En cualquier caso no es un dogma.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Nov 2019)

¿y para que van a ordenar a nadie si cada cual en su conciencia puede ordenarse superior al propio Papa? Si es capaz de rectificar al papa, señalar sus herejias y atizarle cuando cree que belzebu habla por él, ¿ al estar mas inundado por el espiritu santo no es capaz acaso él mismo de oficiar todos los sacramentos que estan reservados al Clero? Pregunto.

¿no sabran estos soberbios oficiar la trabsustanciacion mejor que los propios apostoles de la iglesia? al menos eso es lo que piensan los lucifebres, un atajo de mecanicos jugando a los curas.



Emperador dijo:


> Es que el Papa no está autorizado para ello, es definitivo, aunque cada uno en su conciencia pueda pensar lo que quiera (faltaría), hay que acatarlo.
> 
> No obstante, la ordenación de hombres casados sí es debatible. Como digo, ya se produce en las iglesias católicas orientales en plena comunión con Roma. En cualquier caso no es un dogma.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Nov 2019)

Es de gran significado e importancia que un sacerdote use su sotana todo el tiempo y que jamás sea visto sin ella; porque nos habla de una realidad que nos supera. Nos habla de la vida divina y de la eternidad a la cual aspiramos.

Es claro que necesitamos que los sacerdotes dejen de esconderse con ropa de civil, y que "cuelguen el hábito"; simplemente porque en un mundo donde reina la desesperanza; ellos la siembran desde algo tan simple como una sotana.

Pierden su tiempo aquellos sacerdotes que se olvidan de los fieles para planear acercar fieles como un programa de captación empresarial. Más importante sería que el Sacerdote partiera desde lo básico: Usar su vestimenta propia, rezar, hacer penitencia y administrar oportunamente los sacramentos conforme a su estado Canónico.

La globalización y el Nuevo Orden Mundial nos dictan una igualdad; una igualdad absurda basada en una uniformidad por la que hombres y mujeres visten casi por igual. Ahora el sacerdote por obligación debe vestir de un traje que le distinga de entre los fieles y ese traje siempre será el talar.
Si el sacerdote no manda vocaciones al Seminario, debería preguntarse si realmente está siendo ejemplo de vida cristiana; porque el traje talar no hace a los santos; sino que los santos deben estar a la altura del traje talar que portan. Un sacerdote no camina de la mano del mundo; sino de la mano de Dios.
Atraer a los jóvenes a la fe cristiana no se logra con juegos y aplausos, tampoco con narices de payaso o deformaciones litúrgicas; así como tampoco se atrae a los pueblos paganos con "Pachamamas" o brujería. Los fieles vamos a dónde está la verdadera fe en Cristo y los pastores deben ser como robles fuertes y de nada sirve un "Roble" que se esconde; así que necesitamos ver al sacerdote y no hay mejor forma de verlo que con si sotana todo el tiempo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Nov 2019)

Ejemplo de soberbio que le dice a la Jerarquia asistida por el espiritu santo como han de ser las pastorales. ¿Si eres capaz de corregir a la jerarquia y a quienes han sido ordenados apostoles, para que se necesitan a estos?

Desde tu garaje podreis hacer lo que querais cuando el sello del anatema caiga sobre vosotros con el peso de las llaves del cielo.



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Es de gran significado e importancia que un sacerdote use su sotana todo el tiempo y que jamás sea visto sin ella; porque nos habla de una realidad que nos supera. Nos habla de la vida divina y de la eternidad a la cual aspiramos.
> 
> Es claro que necesitamos que los sacerdotes dejen de esconderse con ropa de civil, y que "cuelguen el hábito"; simplemente porque en un mundo donde reina la desesperanza; ellos la siembran desde algo tan simple como una sotana.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Nov 2019)

Debe de tratarse de uno de esos soberbios a semejanza de Lucifebre que piensan que pueden enmendarle al Papa porque ellos estan superdotados del espiritu santo. Porque el Papa ya ha dejado claro que el matrimonio homosexual es cosa que ofende a Dios y no hacerle caso es como hizo lucifevre el sacerdote caido.



Vamos que resulta que el pive apunta maneras de soberbio sedegarajista, otra cosa es ya que valla al mismo garaje que vosotros. Pero recordad que el axioma es, un ego un garaje, todos enfrentados entre ellos. Y Una iglesia verdadera con las llaves del cielo contra la que ladran.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Nov 2019)

Job 35:12 “Allí clamarán, y él no oirá, Por la soberbia de los malos.”

Números 15:30 “Mas la persona que hiciere algo con soberbia, así el natural como el extranjero, ultraja a Jehová; esa persona será cortada de en medio de su pueblo.”


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Nov 2019)

No haces sino difamar contra el Papa cuando decis que quiere casar homosexuales



Los unicos que lo pretenden son de la misma familia de los espiritus luciferinos que creen que pueden enmendarle al sucesor de San Pedro.
Distintos garajes pero sedegarajistas todos, reveldes a la autoridad.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (8 Nov 2019)

https://es.gaudiumpress.org/content/106004-Vidente-de-Akita--Japon--recibe-nueva-revelacion-privada

*Cuarenta y seis años después *del último mensaje recibido en las apariciones de Nuestra Señora de Akita, Japón, reconocidos como auténticas por parte de la Iglesia, la vidente* Hna. Agnes Sasagawa reportó haber recibido un nuevo mensaje*. El domingo 6 de octubre de 2019, alrededor de las 3.30, un ángel se le manifestó y mencionó una instrucción directamente dirigida a la religiosa.









_Hna. Agnes Sasagawa vidente de la apariciones marianas de Akita, Japón._
*"Es bueno que le diga esto a todos: cúbranse de cenizas y recen el rosario penitente todos los días. Y usted, debe convertirse en una niña y ofrecer sacrificios todos los días", expresó el ángel en la visión*, difundida y traducida la idioma inglés por la emisora católica WQPH de Massachusetts, Estados Unidos. La religiosa tiene 88 años de edad y sufre afecciones de salud propias de su edad, habiendo experimentado recientemente una curación providencial de un tumor en su cuello.


La vidente expresó que sintió dudas de difundir el mensaje, pero al asistir a la Eucaristía notó que la liturgia dos días después incluyó la profecía de Jonás, que pidió el arrepentimiento empleando los mismos signos pedidos por el ángel. Al sentir que el mensaje a pesar de ser una revelación privada no contradecía lo que Dios mismo ha comunicado reiteradamente dio noticia del hecho.

Cuestionada sobre la fidelidad de la historia, la emisora manifestó en un comunicado oficial su respaldo a la redacción de la noticia, así como a las fuentes que la transmitieron al medio de comunicación. "Particularmente, sabemos que la Hermana Agnes ha sufrido mucho desde el último mensaje de Akita, y nos preocupa que este nuevo mensaje, este simple llamado al arrepentimiento, que obtuvimos a través de fuentes cercanas a ella, haya comenzado nuevas tribulaciones para ella y para sus confidentes", expresó el medio. "No tenemos ninguna razón para asumir los riesgos asociados con la publicación de una historia sensacionalista, como este nuevo mensaje de la Hermana Agnes Sasagawa, que no sea en nombre de las fuentes, que son confiables y valientes, y que nos han pedido que difundamos directamente su mensaje".

"El nuevo mensaje nos pide a cada uno de nosotros rezar un Rosario Penitente diariamente, y cubrirnos de cenizas como lo hicieron los residentes de Nínive al escuchar la profecía de Jonás", concluyó el comunicado sobre el reporte. "Hasta que podamos obtener más información de nuestra fuente, les pedimos a ustedes, nuestros hermanos y hermanas en Cristo, que disciernan con fe y razón la veracidad de la historia, y les agradecemos su prudencia y preocupación devota por la integridad del legado de Nuestra Señora de Akita y la reputación de sus mensajeros".

*La fecha de la nueva revelación privada de la religiosa, como ha sido notado en diversos medios de comunicación, coincidió con la apertura de la Asamblea Especial del Sínodo de los Obispos para la región Panamazónica en Ciudad del Vaticano.*


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Nov 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No haces sino difamar contra el Papa cuando decis que quiere casar homosexuales
> 
> 
> 
> ...



evidentemente, es pura falsedad, de hecho lo que está haciendo es poner un filtro contra la infiltración gay que se estaba dando en ciertos seminarios... ha dejado clarito que no quiere sacerdotes con esas tendencias, que a quien tenga esos problemas se le ayuda, pero nada de admitirlos en el sacerdocio.


----------



## Cuncas (8 Nov 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> evidentemente, es pura falsedad, de hecho lo que está haciendo es poner un filtro contra la infiltración gay que se estaba dando en ciertos seminarios... ha dejado clarito que no quiere sacerdotes con esas tendencias, que a quien tenga esos problemas se le ayuda, pero nada de admitirlos en el sacerdocio.



Más bien pura ambigüedad, como todo lo que sale de la boca de bergoglio

























Esta aberración, que tanto tú como tu caniche trastornada defendistéis a capa y espada y seguís defendiendo, sigue en el interior de una catedral y ni vosotros ni vuestro ídolo pachapapa bergoglio lo ha condenado. Al igual que los ídolos paganos dentro de la Iglesia Santa María Transpontina y la Basílica de San Pedro. Mientras no condenéis esto no seréis más que herejes paganos más cerca de lutero que de Jesucristo.

Bergoglio tiene la lengua infectada de los masones que siempre hablan de manera ambigüa y contradicen sus palabras con sus actos. Sólo los trastornados mentales y los paganos no crisitinizados como Ariki, que ni de lejos es católico, son capaces de defender esta aberración dentro de una catedral.

No hay excusa, así como tampoco hay excusa de intentar justificar todas las blasfemias que este pachapapa ha dicho y que vosotros, en vuestra inmundicia pagana, os dedicáis a blanquear como los amigos de la abominación que sois. Así que bernalda, ata en corto a tu caniche y por lo menos cristianízalo antes de soltarlo a atacar con sus tonterías de desequilibrado mental que no convencen a nadie porque ni siquiera sabe de qué está hablando ya que ni siquiera se ha leído una vez el catecismo resumido. Ningún pagano que ni siquiera ha sido bautizado va a darme lecciones sobre catolicismo y mucho menos quien se sirve de él de la manera más cobarde para que argumente por su dueño, como sueles hacer.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (8 Nov 2019)

Santo Dios que hilo. Cristo ,por favor, líbranos de todos los imbéciles que han participado en este hilo y reconduce los temas de burbuja hacia la economía ; que entre nazis , rojos , progres y esta banda de gilipollas los cristianos de bien estamos hasta los cojones.
Amen


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (8 Nov 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Habló el pajillero que se pasa la vida matándose a pajas con robados a la secretaria, tal es tu enfermedad que usas las fotos robadas en el trabajo como nick. Limpiate la boca para hablar de Dios y vete a pastar a guardería o veteranos. Esto te queda grande.



De eso nada chato, la foto es mia.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (8 Nov 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Habló el pajillero que se pasa la vida matándose a pajas con robados a la secretaria, tal es tu enfermedad que usas las fotos robadas en el trabajo como nick. Limpiate la boca para hablar de Dios y vete a pastar a guardería o veteranos. Esto te queda grande.



A , y otra cosa chato , tu no hablas de Dios , tu te dedicas a insultar a los que no siguen la misma doctrina teológica que tu.
Aquí en burbuja estamos hartos de insultadores políticos y religiosos. 
Necesitamos mas pensadores y menos guerreros , en la religión , en la política y en burbuja.
Y ya de paso vete tu a forovaticano o forovnis a escribir tus chorradas , que este es un foro de ECONOMIA.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (8 Nov 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Dudo que seas tú porque la verdad hay que caer muy bajo para ponerse esa foto de nick, como dije, parece un robado de un pajillero más que otra cosa. En este foro se tratan diversos temas y tienes tres subforos enteritos para temas económicos y como en veo en tu triste historial no sólo has vomitado tus chorradas en temas de economía sino también en vacunas, pérez reverte, epidemia de la heroína, etc... Sólo hay un hilo de religión, si no te interesa no te metas, pero no vengas aquí a prohibirnos hablar de lo que nos de la gana, esto no es tu reino de gilipolleces.
> 
> Y ahora como veo que por tu nick te interesa más mostrar jamón que cerebro circula a guardería y deja de vomitar chorradas aquí, que las pocas veces que has intervenido en este hilo, lejos de aportar algo, sólo has lucido tu retraso mental. Por mi parte te vas directamente al ignore, attentionwhore.



Solo lo dudas , pero no lo sabes.
A que no estoy en el ignore , je je je.
P.D.: Búscame en pornoHub con este nick, que enseño mas que la cacha.
P.D.2: Mis piernas son cojonudas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Nov 2019)

El Papa se ha pronunciado definitivamente en contra del matrimonio homosexual y la ordenación de sacerdotisas, por lo tanto lo unico que les mueve a estas viboras de acusarlo de justamente lo contrario es el desprestigio personal a un hombre que no solo es persona sino que ademas es Sucesor de Pedro. Esta gente soberbia no mide mide sus palabras.

A lo fundamental de la cuestión, la Iglesia es una Jerarquia y en el mismo pecado de soberbia revelde incurren estos que pretenden enmendarle al Papa y a los Santos Concilios, que aquellos a quienes las enseñanzas Eclesiasticas y las direcctrices del Papa les estorban para implementar una visión del Evangelio equivocada. Equivocada pues es la Iglesia la alta jerarquia la que da la medida de la correcta interpretación.

Asi la Iglesia entre el yunque y el martido del espiritu soberbio y rebelde de lucifer.



Bernaldo dijo:


> evidentemente, es pura falsedad, de hecho lo que está haciendo es poner un filtro contra la infiltración gay que se estaba dando en ciertos seminarios... ha dejado clarito que no quiere sacerdotes con esas tendencias, que a quien tenga esos problemas se le ayuda, pero nada de admitirlos en el sacerdocio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Nov 2019)

Los lucifebristas deberian de explicar en que pasaje del Evangelio se describe una misa tridentina. Lo que si viene en el Evangelio es que las puertas del hades no prevalecerám sobre la Iglesia. Son como poco un atajo de esquizofrenicos a los que lo accesorio, las zapatillas rojas y demas historias, les eclipsa por completo los fundamental, la incorruptibilidad de la Iglesia de los Apostoles de la tradicion de la imposicion de las manos. 

El asunto es que si hasta entonces han estado eclipsados por el latin, por las zapatillas rojas y las estolas, es que jamas han comprendido nada.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Nov 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los lucifebristas deberian de explicar en que pasaje del Evangelio se describe una misa tridentina. Lo que si viene en el Evangelio es que las puertas del hades no prevalecerám sobre la Iglesia. Son como poco un atajo de esquizofrenicos a los que lo accesorio, las zapatillas rojas y demas historias, les eclipsa por completo los fundamental, la incorruptibilidad de la Iglesia de los Apostoles de la tradicion de la imposicion de las manos.
> 
> El asunto es que si hasta entonces han estado eclipsados por el latin, por las zapatillas rojas y las estolas, es que jamas han comprendido nada.



hasta Lefebvre le dejó claro a sus seguidores que el sedevacantismo no es aceptable, así que el tipo ni siquiera a ese extremo llegó.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Nov 2019)

no es así, Sapo Concho, me pregunto por qué insistes con ese tipo de acusaciones.

tampoco entiendo por qué me admiras tanto y me consideras capaz de controlar la voluntad de otras personas, especialmente de un tipo tan brillante como el Ariki, supongo que crees que con eso le desprestigias.

Amigo, se práctico y aprovecha la cordialidad que te ofrezco, llevarse bien es mejor que andar todo el día a la greña.

eres un tipo inteligente, eso es indiscutible, ¿por qué no te relajas un poco? estar todo el día guerreando es agotador.

teiquirisi, hombre, teiquirisi.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Más bien pura ambigüedad, como todo lo que sale de la boca de bergoglio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 183052
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

¿Pues si la sede no esta vacante entonces de qué desobedece al papa? en fin, es realmente delirante y del espectro cretinoide lo de esa hermandad. O la iglesia tiene las llaves del cielo y es la que decide por encima de las conciencias individuales, y por lo tanto es necesaria la obediencia a lo que la Iglesia dispone pues es la fuente de la Verdad. O la conciencia individual ata en los cielos y la Iglesia es completamente inutil, está es la visión de Lutero. 

Lo que hacen estos farsantes es como aquel ilustre varon que queria sacarse de un pozo tirandose de los pelos. Cuando la tradición apostolica y la propia acta fundacional de la Iglesia habla de que la autoridad es siempre transferida por quien la tiene de antemano, que transita al siguiente, asi del pozo te saca quien está fuera y quien fue sacado.



Bernaldo dijo:


> hasta Lefebvre le dejó claro a sus seguidores que el sedevacantismo no es aceptable, así que el tipo ni siquiera a ese extremo llegó.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Michael Davies (1936-2004), gran promotor de la Misa tradicional, autor de numerosos libros en defensa de la Tradición católica y de una Apologia Pro Marcel Lefebvre en tres volúmenes, se alejó definitivamente de Mons. Lefebvre cuando éste realizó «el acto cismático» de la consagración de cuatro Obispos (1988). Fue después presidente internacional, casi hasta su muerte, de la organización católica Una Voce (1995-2003). Y advirtió en términos muy fuertes de los gravísimos peligros del tradicionalismo radical extremo, pensando sobre todo, al hacerlo, en muchos que eran o habían sido compañeros y amigos suyos:

«Podríamos parafrasear al Papa Pablo VI y lamentar que “el humo de Satanás” haya entrado en el movimiento tradicionalista para estrangular su defensa de la ortodoxia. Cuando recordamos que estamos lidiando con un enemigo sobrenatural de una astucia e inteligencia enormes, debemos estar seguros de que está dispuesto a hacer todo lo posible para dividir y destruir los grupos que han sido más eficaces en oponerse a su destrucción de la Iglesia.¿Qué medios más eficaces podría emplear que intentar llevarlos a caer en el cisma? Fuera de la iglesia, su defensa de la Tradición se volvería ineficaz. Una vez que estas personas han abandonado la Iglesia, aunque al igual que todos los herejes y cismáticos proclamen que ellos son la verdadera Iglesia, es evidente que solo un milagro podría hacer que comprendieran su verdadera situación. El orgullo que ocasionó la ruina de Satanás es evidente en esto. Hay mucha satisfacción ligada a formar parte de los elegidos» (introd. a 1ª ed. de su libro I am with you always, The Neumann Press, Longprairie, Minnesota, pg. 13).

MAS CLARO AGUA

Los numerosos errores doctrinales y los terribles abusos que en materia litúrgica se producen en la Iglesia hace años de ningún modo son causa justificante para negar la obediencia plena al Papa y a los Obispos católicos. Romper el vínculo de la obediencia al Papa y al Episcopado católico es hoy una locura funesta. La desobediencia de unos no se remedia con la desobediencia de otros. Más que nunca debemos «perseverar en escuchar la enseñanza de los [sucesores de los] apóstoles, en la comunión [eclesial], en la fracción del pan y en las oraciones» (Hch 2,42). En mi reciente artículo, ya citado al principio, La Cátedra de Pedro y la Fraternidad de San Pío X, decía: «No escuchen la llamada de quienes declaran extraviados al Papa y a los Obispos. Aléjense de ellos como del veneno. Únanse más que nunca al Papa y a sus propios Obispos en esta hora tan difícil para los creyentes». Actualmente la Iglesia, sobre todo en algunos países ricos del Occidente descristianizado, como en Austria, sufre terribles cismas internos, y la unión con el Papa y la consecuente obediencia eclesial son más necesarias que nunca en los Obispos y el pueblo cristiano.

La Fraternidad de San Pío X y la Iglesia indefectible


----------



## Nico (9 Nov 2019)

Críticos con Francisco pero, sin caer en el sedevantantismo y con opiniones polémicas e interesantes.

Para ver y analizar:


----------



## Cuncas (9 Nov 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ¿Pues si la sede no esta vacante entonces de qué desobedece al papa? en fin, es realmente delirante y del espectro cretinoide lo de esa hermandad. O la iglesia tiene las llaves del cielo y es la que decide por encima de las conciencias individuales, y por lo tanto es necesaria la obediencia a lo que la Iglesia dispone pues es la fuente de la Verdad. O la conciencia individual ata en los cielos y la Iglesia es completamente inutil, está es la visión de Lutero.
> 
> Lo que hacen estos farsantes es como aquel ilustre varon que queria sacarse de un pozo tirandose de los pelos. Cuando la tradición apostolica y la propia acta fundacional de la Iglesia habla de que la autoridad es siempre transferida por quien la tiene de antemano, que transita al siguiente, asi del pozo te saca quien está fuera y quien fue sacado.



Pues condénate idolatrando al pachapapa y sus pachamamas que tú llegaste a defender como advocaciones de la Virgen un centenar de veces (pese a nosotros estarte demostrando otra centena de veces que estabas equivocado, como finalmente te demostró el propio bergoglio) y que hasta bergoglio se rio de vosotros al reconocer finalmente que eran pachamamas y crear desde el mismisimo Vaticano una oración de veneración a esos ídolos paganos. Además, que más te da si ni siquiera estás bautizado, ni eres católico... normal que defiendas todas estas bergogliadas, defiendes eso como defiendes la oferta del 3x1 de carrefour, estás tarado. Hablas de defender al Papa al dedillo pero niegas el Catecismo y te quedas tan pancho... como comprenderás con un tarado así es inútil llegar a nada

Ahora sí, no pienses que desde tus argumentos adoptados de tarado pagano protestantizado vas a convencer a un verdadero católico de algo. ¿No te cansas de hacer el rídículo con tus argumentos de tarado que se desmontan en dos patadas? Que bergoglio es el actual papa, pues vale, es un papa de pena, un pachapapa más protestante que católico pero es el papa. Eso sí, a mí no me va a llevar al acantilado de la mano con sus herejías para que me tire de cabeza a la condenación eterna como pretende hacer con miles y miles de papólatras ciegos, porque antes que papólatra soy católico.


----------



## Cuncas (9 Nov 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Michael Davies (1936-2004), gran promotor de la Misa tradicional, autor de numerosos libros en defensa de la Tradición católica y de una Apologia Pro Marcel Lefebvre en tres volúmenes, se alejó definitivamente de Mons. Lefebvre cuando éste realizó «el acto cismático» de la consagración de cuatro Obispos (1988). Fue después presidente internacional, casi hasta su muerte, de la organización católica Una Voce (1995-2003). Y advirtió en términos muy fuertes de los gravísimos peligros del tradicionalismo radical extremo, pensando sobre todo, al hacerlo, en muchos que eran o habían sido compañeros y amigos suyos:
> 
> «Podríamos parafrasear al Papa Pablo VI y lamentar que “el humo de Satanás” haya entrado en el movimiento tradicionalista para estrangular su defensa de la ortodoxia. Cuando recordamos que estamos lidiando con un enemigo sobrenatural de una astucia e inteligencia enormes, debemos estar seguros de que está dispuesto a hacer todo lo posible para dividir y destruir los grupos que han sido más eficaces en oponerse a su destrucción de la Iglesia.¿Qué medios más eficaces podría emplear que intentar llevarlos a caer en el cisma? Fuera de la iglesia, su defensa de la Tradición se volvería ineficaz. Una vez que estas personas han abandonado la Iglesia, aunque al igual que todos los herejes y cismáticos proclamen que ellos son la verdadera Iglesia, es evidente que solo un milagro podría hacer que comprendieran su verdadera situación. El orgullo que ocasionó la ruina de Satanás es evidente en esto. Hay mucha satisfacción ligada a formar parte de los elegidos» (introd. a 1ª ed. de su libro I am with you always, The Neumann Press, Longprairie, Minnesota, pg. 13).
> 
> ...



Si pisases una iglesia una vez en tu vida para ir a misa sabrías de lo que está hablando, pero como no estás ni bautizado... no sabes ni de lejos de lo que están diciendo.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Nov 2019)

como putas cabras, cuida los videos que miras




Nico dijo:


> Críticos con Francisco pero, sin caer en el sedevantantismo y con opiniones polémicas e interesantes.
> 
> Para ver y analizar:


----------



## Cuncas (9 Nov 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> como putas cabras, cuida los videos que miras



Dijo el papólatra adorador de las pachamamas y que no ve reparo alguno en que bergoglio se refiera a Dios como un fracasado o de que Jesucristo sea representado en una orgía homosexual dentro de una catedral. Vuestro criterio no vale nada, estáis más cerca del paganismo y del protestantismo que de Dios y del Catolicismo, por eso no sois capaces de ver las aberración a la que os conduce bergoglio. Vuestra doctrina del todo vale os hace aceptar cualquier cosa si viene de vuestro ídolo el pachapapa.


----------



## Columbiner (9 Nov 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Bah, tonterías. En plena invasión moronegra e islámica, ¿crees que el protestantismo va a cargar contra probablemente su único aliado estratégico?



Los turcos fueron los mejores aliados de los protestantes holandeses contra los españoles antes de ehcaros de una patada en el culo de Flandes.

¿Lo ves como los fachas sois tontos?


----------



## Columbiner (9 Nov 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Bah, tonterías. En plena invasión moronegra e islámica, ¿crees que el protestantismo va a cargar contra probablemente su único aliado estratégico?



Liever Turks dan Paaps - Wikipedia

Firma: "Yo soy español."

Tú lo que eres es TONTO.

GI-LI-PO-LLAS

*SUBNORMAL!!*


----------



## Columbiner (9 Nov 2019)

">Douglas MacArthur"

Y encima llevas un nick anglo aunque dices que eres español y llevas una banderita de ejpañah en la firma

"Pero ej que la pérfida eh malah. Inglejej malos gñe!!"


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Nov 2019)

Nada de eso es cierto, así que tuviste que entender mal los mensajes míos de los que extraes esas conclusiones.

un cordial saludo, Sapo Concho.

PD: Francisco es un gran papa, está haciendo una limpieza buena de la cual te alegrarás, especialmente por el tema de la corrupción sexual contra la que con razón estás tan sensibilizado... vamos a ver si consigue anular la entrada de gays, maricas, sodomitas o como se diga en los seminarios.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Dijo el papólatra adorador de las pachamamas y que no ve reparo alguno en que bergoglio se refiera a Dios como un fracasado o de que Jesucristo sea representado en una orgía homosexual dentro de una catedral. Vuestro criterio no vale nada, estáis más cerca del paganismo y del protestantismo que de Dios y del Catolicismo, por eso no sois capaces de ver las aberración a la que os conduce bergoglio. Vuestra doctrina del todo vale os hace aceptar cualquier cosa si viene de vuestro ídolo el pachapapa.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 Nov 2019)

Llevo varios años escuchando las charlas de un misionero laico colombiano, que ha fundado la misión Peregrinos del Amor. Su nombre es Marino Restrepo, y durante su secuestro por las FARC tuvo una experiencia mística que lo convirtió y que la Iglesia considera auténtica, y por eso le autorizó hace más de 20 años a crear su misión y a predicar.

Aunque Marino no tiene ningún tipo de formación teológica se caracteriza por no contener errores doctrinales en sus prédicas, que la Iglesia considera inspiradas. Siempre habla claro de la existencia del infierno, de la condenación, de los pecados (aborto, homosexualismo, etc) y ha llegado a ser muy criticado por curas que no lo quieren en sus parroquias por hablar así de claro. Aunque las acciones provenientes del papado son tan controvertidas como se está comentando en éste hilo, Marino sigue en plena obediencia al Papa, y aunque es 100% anticomunista y no está infectado de la Teología de la Liberación, muchas veces justifica a Francisco en virtud de su obediencia. De hecho ha llegado a decir que a los que critican a Francisco ¨no les toquen ni la ropa¨.

MArino Restrepo también ha comentado que tanto Burke como Vigano representan a una corriente ultraderechista dentro de la Iglesia, y que son racistas. Ha dicho que a Vigano le mueve una sed de venganza por haber sido apartado de unos cargos que él creía que le correspondían, y acusa a Burke de racismo y de vivir rodeado de una élite económica.

¿Lo conocéis?


----------



## Cuncas (9 Nov 2019)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Llevo varios años escuchando las charlas de un misionero laico colombiano, que ha fundado la misión Peregrinos del Amor. Su nombre es Marino Restrepo, y durante su secuestro por las FARC tuvo una experiencia mística que lo convirtió y que la Iglesia considera auténtica, y por eso le autorizó hace más de 20 años a crear su misión y a predicar.
> 
> Aunque Marino no tiene ningún tipo de formación teológica se caracteriza por no contener errores doctrinales en sus prédicas, que la Iglesia considera inspiradas. Siempre habla claro de la existencia del infierno, de la condenación, de los pecados (aborto, homosexualismo, etc) y ha llegado a ser muy criticado por curas que no lo quieren en sus parroquias por hablar así de claro. Aunque las acciones provenientes del papado son tan controvertidas como se está comentando en éste hilo, Marino sigue en plena obediencia al Papa, y aunque es 100% anticomunista y no está infectado de la Teología de la Liberación, muchas veces justifica a Francisco en virtud de su obediencia. De hecho ha llegado a decir que a los que critican a Francisco ¨no les toquen ni la ropa¨.
> 
> ...



No lo conocía pero al parecer aún no se ha pronunciado después del sindios de la amazonía. La verdad es que defender a bergoglio después de que éste defendiera la idolatría pagana es un acto de virtuosismo dialéctico cercano al malabarismo en la cuerda floja. En realidad no hay justificación válida ante la idolatría por mucho que se intente colorear el discurso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Sin caer en sedegarajismos.... no voy a ver la 1 hora y 42 minutos que dura todo el cambio de ruedas y el check de la centralita, pero he pinchado minuto 29 y ya ACUSAN directamente al jerarquia de SATANICA y al Santo de Pater de Anticristo. Ni con los ojos vitreos del @Sapo Concho veo más.

Son protestantes de facto pues creen que son ellos los que apretando bien las tuercas pueden atar las cosas en el cielo y no la Iglesia que recibe de Cristo esa autoridad en la figura de Pedro. Si la Iglesia dijera sobre un asunto que 2+2=5, cosa que no va a decir, serian 2+2=5 o no lo serian, pero si crees que no lo serian, entonces no serias Catolico, serias uno que pasaba por alli aquien la Iglesia le reafirma en un momento dado su propia conciencia. Pero la Iglesia no es eso, es aceptar que es una Institucion creada por Cristo y que tiene autoridad superior a la conciencia individual para discernir lo que es correcto o no en el Cielo. Por eso los apostoles tienen la capacidad de atar y desatar en el cielo, y las llaves del cielo. Cosa que nosotros no tenemos cuando discutimos sobre un asunto teologico o pastoral dudoso.



Nico dijo:


> Críticos con Francisco pero, sin caer en el sedevantantismo y con opiniones polémicas e interesantes.
> 
> Para ver y analizar:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Un cura puede decir que los entregados a la transgresion de la ley de Dios fueron calcinados por azufre ardiente que cayo sobre ellos.
Otro cura puede decir que los homosexuales son personas sufrientes que merecen compasion y tratar de comprender los problemas espirituales que les lleban tener unas conductas que son nocivas para la dignidad de su propio espiritu. 
Ambos son curas.

Lo que no es un cura es un soberbio que se revela al Santo Pater y a la jerarquia, ese es un hereje contumaz.



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Llevo varios años escuchando las charlas de un misionero laico colombiano, que ha fundado la misión Peregrinos del Amor. Su nombre es Marino Restrepo, y durante su secuestro por las FARC tuvo una experiencia mística que lo convirtió y que la Iglesia considera auténtica, y por eso le autorizó hace más de 20 años a crear su misión y a predicar.
> 
> Aunque Marino no tiene ningún tipo de formación teológica se caracteriza por no contener errores doctrinales en sus prédicas, que la Iglesia considera inspiradas. Siempre habla claro de la existencia del infierno, de la condenación, de los pecados (aborto, homosexualismo, etc) y ha llegado a ser muy criticado por curas que no lo quieren en sus parroquias por hablar así de claro. Aunque las acciones provenientes del papado son tan controvertidas como se está comentando en éste hilo, Marino sigue en plena obediencia al Papa, y aunque es 100% anticomunista y no está infectado de la Teología de la Liberación, muchas veces justifica a Francisco en virtud de su obediencia. De hecho ha llegado a decir que a los que critican a Francisco ¨no les toquen ni la ropa¨.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Pero de que hablas idiota si es una transcripición que dejo escrito un ferreo defensor de la Misa Tradicional y que hizo una apologia a favor Lefebre antes de que fuera Lucifreve el sacerdote caido.

*Cuando recordamos que estamos lidiando con un enemigo sobrenatural de una astucia e inteligencia enormes, debemos estar seguros de que está dispuesto a hacer todo lo posible para dividir y destruir los grupos que han sido más eficaces en oponerse a su destrucción de la Iglesia.¿Qué medios más eficaces podría emplear que intentar llevarlos a caer en el cisma? Fuera de la iglesia, su defensa de la Tradición se volvería ineficaz. Una vez que estas personas han abandonado la Iglesia, aunque al igual que todos los herejes y cismáticos proclamen que ellos son la verdadera Iglesia, es evidente que solo un milagro podría hacer que comprendieran su verdadera situación. El orgullo que ocasionó la ruina de Satanás es evidente en esto. Hay mucha satisfacción ligada a formar parte de los elegidos» 

Michael Davies (1936-2004)*

Tu no eres mas que un agente de satanas al servicio de la destrucción de la Iglesia, al que le paga con unidades de Soberbia.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Si pisases una iglesia una vez en tu vida para ir a misa sabrías de lo que está hablando, pero como no estás ni bautizado... no sabes ni de lejos de lo que están diciendo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Dogma revelado, desde 1870 todos son y seran grandes papas.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Nada de eso es cierto, así que tuviste que entender mal los mensajes míos de los que extraes esas conclusiones.
> 
> un cordial saludo, Sapo Concho.
> 
> PD: Francisco es un gran papa, está haciendo una limpieza buena de la cual te alegrarás, especialmente por el tema de la corrupción sexual contra la que con razón estás tan sensibilizado... vamos a ver si consigue anular la entrada de gays, maricas, sodomitas o como se diga en los seminarios.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 Nov 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> No lo conocía pero al parecer aún no se ha pronunciado después del sindios de la amazonía. La verdad es que defender a bergoglio después de que éste defendiera la idolatría pagana es un acto de virtuosismo dialéctico cercano al malabarismo en la cuerda floja. En realidad no hay justificación válida ante la idolatría por mucho que se intente colorear el discurso.



Creo que este hombre tiene una lucha interna muy fuerte entre la obediencia debida a la sede petrina y a quien la ocupa. Que Dios le dé (nos dé) discernimiento, aunque cada vez es más evidente y no hace falta ese don para cerciorarse de la realidad. Cada día se levantan más voces autorizadas contra las abominaciones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Ninguna voz en la tierra está más autorizada que la del Vicario de Cristo, asi que si te guias por la autoridad ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer.
Pero la verdad es que tomais por unica la autoridad de vuestras conciencias y esperais que este o aquel os la reafirme, por eso esperas que "autoridades" vengan a apoyarte en tus ideas contra el Papa, aunque sabes muy bien que el Papa es la maxima autoridad y tu rebelion deberia quedar zanjada en ese mismo instante sin esperar nada más.

Veo claramente que esta ofensiva contra la Jerarquia es la manifestación del deseo Luciferino de anteponer la propia conciencia y la autosuficiencia en el Juicio, de constituirse como Espiritu Autonomo. Y que mejor para constatar esta independencia sino demostrardo que la Jerarquia está tomada por el demonio. y que no es posible comunion con ella, asi se culpa al demonio de nuestra propia autonomia Espiritual. Asi es que veis lo que quereis ver, y entendeis lo que quereis entender para que este deseo Luciferino de emancipación sea cosa justa; donde hay un Apostol tratando de llevarles el Evangelio a los Pecadores, veis un apostol que habita entre el pecado y lo santifica. 

Este puede ser el humo de Satanas, la soberbia vuestra. Una soberbia que imprenga todo el modernismo, el liberalismo de que el lego puede decidir en los asuntos que son competencia del sabio.



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Creo que este hombre tiene una lucha interna muy fuerte entre la obediencia debida a la sede petrina y a quien la ocupa. Que Dios le dé (nos dé) discernimiento, aunque cada vez es más evidente y no hace falta ese don para cerciorarse de la realidad. Cada día se levantan más voces autorizadas contra las abominaciones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Vicario de la pachamama sera tu padre porque el titulo Catolico de Francisco I es el de Vicario de Cristo. Como ya he dicho necesitais inventaros las cosas como lo de los trances psicodelicos cuando aqui nadie ha dicho que las adoraciones Paganas sean las correctas, teneis que inventaros que en esas ceremonias se adoraba a la Pachamama cuando por boca del propio Papa y Ruffini no era nada pagano y por las oraciones que alli se rezan queda claro que eran a Dios. Si estubieran adorando a esas deidades lo dirian y punto.

Y teneis que inventaros estas mentiras y exagerar otras cosas como chismosas de peluqueria como la bobada de los zapatos rojos, porque necesitais una escusa para que se manifieste vuestra impudicia luciferina de pensar que soys algo de forma autonoma, que la conciencia individual autonoma vuestra es capaz de atar en el cielo, que es el deseo profundo que mueve el resto en torno suyo.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Pues tu vicario es más de pachamamas que de Cristo y tu vicario se rie en tu cara mientras bailas como un afectado en trance pachamamil de ayahuasca contorsionándote hacia el borde del abismo al ritmo de las maracas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

El mismo espiritu de Lucifer que obró en el cisma Luterano, todo el cambalache de las indulgencias no era sino la ansiada justificación para que al tomar a la iglesia tomada por el demonio, a él no le quedara mas remedio que constituir su conciencia autonoma y suficiente. 
Los sedegarajistas de hoy sufren del mismo mal, cogen sus microscopios, indagan e indagan para encontrar la ansiada justificacion para revelarse como sujetos autonomos capaces de abrir y cerrar puertas en el cielo. Su soberbia golpeaba en sus corazones cuando veian que el dominio de tales cosas estaba reservado a la Jerarquia. 

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

¿Ya has olvidado hereje lenguaraz a hablarle al Papa con el respeto que se le debe como Vicario de Cristo?

El que el Papa se lamentara de que arrojarán al Rio unas figuras que en señal diplomatica habia permitido que se pusieran en la Basilica se entiende perfectamente si se quiere entender; aceptarlos alli fue un gesto de buena voluntad con objeto ultimo que estas gentes se conviertan a la fe de Cristo. Cosa que sucedio pues como vimos terminaron COMULGANDO Y SANTIGUANDOSE ANTE CRISTO.

Igual pasa con tu ezquizofrenica y patologica fijacion en que unos zapatos rojos digan algo sobre lo que piensa el Papa sobre los martires cuando se ha expresado decenas de veces en la memoria de los Martires y al parecer no los lleva porque hizo voto de llebar siempre los mismos zapatos remendados. El demonio hace contigo lo que quiere, te hace que pienses que la Iglesia esta tomada por el hades para que asi no puedas recivir ninguna sacramento, seas anatema y condenado. Pero es tu soberbia la que se lo permite.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> El trance pachamamil es fuerte en ti... Ya has olvidado la pataleta que dio bergoglio cuando quitaron sus idolos paganos preferidos del interior de Santa María Transpontina, las mismas que fueron procesionadas en la Basílica de San Pedro. "A mis pachamamas ni tocarlas", eso sí , a Dios lo trata de fracasado y se queda tan pancho mirando con sonrisa a cámara.
> 
> Y esos zapatos rojos, pedazo de pagano, representan la sangre de los mártires que dieron su vida por su Fe en Dios y sobre la que se asienta la iglesia. No son los zapatitos rojos de la barbie como lo quiere hacer ver el pachapapa, que parece que no los lleva por no combinar con la ropa interior, y en esto no voy a entrar a discutir con gentuza como tú que ni siquiera está bautizada porque tú como la escoria pagana que eres, no estás ni de lejos capacitado para entedener y mucho menos hablar de estos temas. Ningun tarado pagano sin bautizar va a darme lecciones de catolicismo, así que arreando a las faldas de lutero que ese sí admite todos tus desvaríos de trastornado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

La astucia de Lucifer es tremenda, mirad sino como os acerca a él, extirpandoos de los Sacramentos y de la Iglesia, y arrojandoos a la desolación. Al haceros creer que esos sacramentos y esa Iglesia estan tomadas por el hades. Pero aun el más sencillo de todos los hombres no sera engañado jamas por el demonio en cuanto no peque de soberbia, y aun el más inteligente de los hombres podra ser engañado si se haya vanidad en su corazon.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Que te creas capacitado para enmendarle a quien tiene capacidad de atar y desatar en el cielo, nos habla de quien está al mando de tu blasfema lengua, el espiritu de Lucifer. Hablas de comprender el catecismo, y en que parte has comprendido tú que te dieron ati las llaves por las que puedes decir esto es bueno y esto malo. y no se las dieron a la Iglesia de Pedro.

Entiendes lo que tu soberbia te deja entender, alli desamparado en el garaje de los soberbios.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ni estás capacitado para entender la Biblia, ni estás capacitado para entender el Catecismo completo, ni estás capacitado para entender a qué se refería Pio X en ese discurso para aplicarlo a la situación actual que es la de un papa que se ha rendido a la adoración de ídolos paganos contraveniendo el Primer mandamiento de la Ley de Dios, ni estás capacitado para entender la gravedad del CVII y la protestantización que éste ha traido a la Iglesia.
> 
> Bautízate, vete a una catequesis para niños (ya no de mayores porque no te da el melón de tarado ese reseco que tienes) y ora. Ora mucho porque falta te hace... Y aunque una panda de gentuza se divierta aplaudiéndote y jalándote aún a sabiendas que te estás condenando (y ellos contigo) no te confíes. Haz una buena confesión y olvídate de abordar temas que no estás capacitado para tratar. Ni siquiera estás bautizado y te atreves a interpretar la Palabra de Dios a tu voluntad... No sabes donde te estás metiendo.
> 
> Y no te digo más porque 200 páginas de hilo me han demostrado de sobras que tu enfermedad mental te impide razonar como una persona adulta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Ninguna cosa nueva es eso de que uno cualquiera al tomar la biblia es capaz de sacar de ella la verdad indubitada y como son atadas las cosas en el cielo, ya hubo uno llamado Lutero. Que preconizó el libre examen autonomo, y ahora a los mismos tenemos apretando bien el palique para tratar de consolidar algo que es imposible, que la Iglesia sea tomada por el Hades. 

Por lo tanto no se revelan contra la Iglesia por la biblia o la conciencia recta, sino por la pura rebeldia de ser espiritus autonomos, pese a que ellos implique que habran de enfrentarse a Dios en Mateo 16:18-19


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

No debes de buscar lejos desvarios cuando tienes uno clamoroso cuando afiermas que la Iglesia ha sido tomada por el hades cosa imposible por Mateo 16:18, pero contentar a la soberbia luciferina de tener una conciencia independiente y absoluta bien vale una herejia.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Contigo sí que se divierte satanás, sólo hay que leerte todos tus desvaríos y el problema es que tu parasitación induce a pecar a los que te escuchan y se indignan por las chorradas que dice un insecto pagano como tú, por eso es mejor ignorarte y dejar que te retuerzas tu sólo en tu inmundicia. Yo ya te he dicho el camino que deberías seguir si tú quieres seguir vomitando tus locuras como el pagano que eres parasitado hasta la médula, allá tu.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

demuestranos sapo que esa soberbia tuya es bien merecida y no es solo el inflado saco faringeo de una piltrafilla de anfibio, explicanos como la Iglesia ha sido tomada por el hades cuando no puede ser tomada por el hades ¿es Dios mentiroso?, explicanos tambien en que derrotais a las fuerzas del hades cuando haceis proselitismo de que la iglesia está tomada por el hades y por lo tanto los sacramentos los ofician apostoles de satanas. ¿Gana Lucifer cada vez que alguien acude a la Eucaristia?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

En efecto la Iglesia es de Cristo y las llaves del Cielo las tiene Pedro, de modo que pueda atar y desatar lo que en la Iglesia de Cristo se decida. Ahora explica como ha podido ser tomada por el Hades cuando no puede serlo. O estas diciendo que la Iglesia de la tradicion apostolica con Pedra su primera autoridad no es la iglesia de cristo, sino que la iglesia de cristo eres tú y lo que se ata en el cielo es lo que tu decides



Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿Ves como estás tarado? ¿Cómo te atreves a interpretar a San Mateo sin ni siquiera haber pisado una catequesis infantil? Cristianízate, bautízate pagano y deja de ser herramienta del padre de la mentira y amigo de la ambigüedad como tu ídolo bergoglio, que se rie de ti mientras vas directo al absimo de la condenación eterna guiado por sus ambigüedades.
> 
> "Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro, y sobre esta roca edificaré *MI* iglesia (la de Jesucristo, no la de Pedro); y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella."
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

falta de rigor y seriedad es la de esas webs dedicadas 24/7 a servir a la causa antiCatolica atancado con insidias y manipulaciones al Vicario de Cristo y a la jerarquia eclesiastica.



Fedeg dijo:


> Esto es mentira,que falta de rigor y seriedad,mira que simpatizo con muchas cosas de las que dices,pero en este hilo pareces un ex-seminarista al borde de un ataque de nervios.


----------



## Hannibaal (9 Nov 2019)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Llevo varios años escuchando las charlas de un misionero laico colombiano, que ha fundado la misión Peregrinos del Amor. Su nombre es Marino Restrepo, y durante su secuestro por las FARC tuvo una experiencia mística que lo convirtió y que la Iglesia considera auténtica, y por eso le autorizó hace más de 20 años a crear su misión y a predicar.
> 
> Aunque Marino no tiene ningún tipo de formación teológica se caracteriza por no contener errores doctrinales en sus prédicas, que la Iglesia considera inspiradas. Siempre habla claro de la existencia del infierno, de la condenación, de los pecados (aborto, homosexualismo, etc) y ha llegado a ser muy criticado por curas que no lo quieren en sus parroquias por hablar así de claro. Aunque las acciones provenientes del papado son tan controvertidas como se está comentando en éste hilo, Marino sigue en plena obediencia al Papa, y aunque es 100% anticomunista y no está infectado de la Teología de la Liberación, muchas veces justifica a Francisco en virtud de su obediencia. De hecho ha llegado a decir que a los que critican a Francisco ¨no les toquen ni la ropa¨.
> 
> ...



Lo conozco desde hace tiempo, aunque no habré visto mas de cinco videos, este es su canal:
Peregrinos del Amor - Pilgrims of Love

Yo no lo he visto criticar directamente a Francisco (como dije solo he visto unas pocas charlas), pero en en alguna charla me ha parecido que queda implícita la crítica.

Por cierto, en el siguiente video habla claro sobre el jesuita homosexualista al que, ya sabemos quienes, intentaron excusar en varias ocasiones a lo largo de este hilo.

 

En el minuto 25 habla claramente de ese infiltrado en la Iglesia al que aquí se ha defendido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

infocatolica son los mismos que sacaron una foto de un ovispo suizo en portada poniendo debajo que su diocesis estaba a favor de casar homosexuales cuando en la entrevista en aleman que dió resulta que estaba en contra y que aquello no podia ser bendecido por la iglesia.
La desinformacion funciona asi, se trata de infiltracion por lo tanto van a intercalar noticias normales con insidias. Las noticias normales son para ganarse la confianza y la insidiosa es la que hace el trabajo.



Fedeg dijo:


> Entra,por poner un ejemplo,en la edicion de hoy de infocatolica y despues me comentas donde está el anticatolicismo.


----------



## Svad (9 Nov 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> infocatolica son los mismos que sacaron una foto de un ovispo suizo en portada



Nada mas que decir,aquí acaba mi intervención en este hilo,no te veo muy avispado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

¿casa homosexuales el pive para que le tengais tanta inquina? se entiende perfectamente su actividad enmarcada en una pastoral para llevarles el Evangelio a esos espiritus atormentados para que se purifiquen. Evidentemente en esa pastoral entiende que es mejor aproximarse respetandolos y no insultandoles en el mundo cognitivo de la que parte esta gente, mano izquierda y pedagogia de manual. Por otra parte no tiene ninguna autoridad doctrinal y quien la tiene, el Papa, ya se ha pronunciado en contra del matrimonio homosexual como es natural y evidente.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Lo conozco desde hace tiempo, aunque no habré visto mas de cinco videos, este es su canal:
> Peregrinos del Amor - Pilgrims of Love
> 
> Yo no lo he visto criticar directamente a Francisco (como dije solo he visto unas pocas charlas), pero en en alguna charla me ha parecido que queda implícita la crítica.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

¿Y como no va a ser tomada por el Hades si Satanas ha puesto a uno de ellos en la maxima Jerarquia, el colegio cardenalicio esta atestado de servidores del hades, los concilios son patios de recreo del azufre y los ovispos tienen linea directa con Lucifer?

¿O es que te crees fatua sabandija que Cristo fundo tu conciencia cuando fundo la Iglesia de Cristo y no la Iglesia que fue continuada por la tradicion apostolica y la imposicion de manos?



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Es obvio que la Iglesia no ha sido tomada por el Hades, aprende a leer. Si es que tienes la mente tan podrida que eres incapaz de entender bien una sola palabra de lo que lees sin importar que leas la Biblia o el Catecismo. Y no hables de la Eucaristía desde tu paganismo, ten un poco de respeto hacia Nuestro Señor Jesucristo. Y ya te dejo ahí con tu mona palmera de BGA que se divierte aplaudiendo a un loco que se condena a sí mismo desde su silencio cobarde de niñata falsa, dais más asco que pena que ya es difícil. ¡Qué gentuza, madre mía!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Aver fatua sabandija, demuestranos aqui que tu soberbia es merecida, dinos como es posible que la Iglesia este atestada de servidores del maligno, con un papa que es el mismo anticristo, pero que no obstante la Iglesia no haya sido tomada por el hades. Venga por a rumiar esas neuronas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Claro una web se dedica a decir noticias falsas como que un ovispo suizo quiere casar homosexuales cuando en realidad es contrario a eso, y resulta que es la web de referencia que todo catolico tendria que consultar.

Largate por donde has venido vibora.



Fedeg dijo:


> Nada mas que decir,aquí acaba mi intervención en este hilo,no te veo muy avispado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

blablabla

te digo fatua piltrafilla que expliques como no ha podido ser tomada la Iglesia por el hades cuando toda la jerarquia esta palgada de servidores de satanas, sino que el propio Vicario de Cristo que tiene las llaves de la infalibilidad es un agente del Hades.

Justametne la promesa de Cristo impide que tal cosa pueda suceder. Asi vosotros necesitais llamar mentiroso a Cristo para que vuestra soberbia manifieste vuesra autonomia, para nacer habeis de ofender a Dios.





Sapo Concho dijo:


> Te repito, enfermo mental parasitado, que no estás capacitado para entender siendo un PAGANO. Desde la primera herejía vomitada por bergoglio ha quedado demostrado que seguirle, aún siendo Papa, es la condenación y no es el primer ejemplo de ello. La Iglesia, que es de Cristo, sigue incorruptible. Y no voy a perder más el tiempo con un parasitado pagano estirado hasta la locura por los demonios, Kairós se ha hartado dejando CIENTOS de ejemplos. Empezando por la errónea excomulgación de San Atanasio. Tú has tenido la capacidad de llegar sobradamente al entendimiento y tu locura inducida no te lo ha permitido... Te repito, si en algo quieres enmendarte, comienza desde el principio bautizándote, cristianízate, ve a una buena misa junto a un buen Padre, que aún los hay, haz una buena confesión y ya verás como se te aclaran todas esas nubes. Eso es lo que debes hacer si quieres que los demonios dejen de enloquecerte para tratarte como herramienta de discordia mientras te condenan en tu obstinada defensa de herejías. Si quieres proseguir en tu locura, allá tu, pero ten claro que la pachamama no intercederá por ti ante el Altísimo por mucho que lo diga tu ídolo bergoglio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

blablabla

que expliques como puede estar la iglesia hasta arriba infiltrada por agentes de satanas sin que la iglesia este tomada por el hades
¿o es que la iglesia somos cada uno de nosotros cuando tomamos una biblia como enseño lutero y la Iglesia de la tradicion apostolica es falsa?

mas elementos comunes de estos herejes unidos en la rebelion luciferina




Sapo Concho dijo:


> No tienes capacidad para entenderlo porque malinterpretas el versículo de San Mateo y niegas el Catecismo vigente. Nada más que decir. Hazle caso a tu ídolo bergoglio y adora a tu pachamama y dale saludos a lutero en el infierno, ya verás como Jesucristo no está ahí, pero será demasiado tarde para darse cuenta del error. Te recuerdo que en el infierno no hay pilas bautismales. Adiós, tarado y que te sea leve con tu parasitación.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

en cambiio nada garantiza que las fatuas conciencias de estas piltrafillas hereticas sean tomadas por el hades, lo estamos viendo en como levantan falso testimonio acusando al Papa de mil y una transgresiones que jamas a proferido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

aver sapo vas a hablarnos que la exegesis protestante heretica de Mateo 16:18 es el catecismo de catolico. Explicanos.


----------



## Cuncas (9 Nov 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Lo conozco desde hace tiempo, aunque no habré visto mas de cinco videos, este es su canal:
> Peregrinos del Amor - Pilgrims of Love
> 
> Yo no lo he visto criticar directamente a Francisco (como dije solo he visto unas pocas charlas), pero en en alguna charla me ha parecido que queda implícita la crítica.
> ...



Estoy viendo el vídeo y sufre un poco también del sindrome del papólatra de ariki. Si el mismo bergoglio es consciente de toda la barbarie homosexual que está profanando catedrales y no hace nada, es cómplice de esa barbarie, porque si alguien tiene potestad para evitar eso es él. Con no permitir que se hagan frescos dentro de los templos representando a Jesucristo en una orgía homosexual ya está haciendo bastante más de lo que hace. Y eso no representaría negar el perdón a los homosexuales, sino impedir la abominación dentro de los templos. Pero claro, hablamos del mismo bergoglio que se indigna de que dos valientes laicos retirasen ídolos paganos de los templos en los que él mismo permitió que se les hiciese procesión y que se calificase a un ídolo pagano como advocación de la Vírgen para él mismo desmentirlo después, tal es su respeto. Sin ni siquiera mencionar las verdaderas advocaciones que realmente han sido modelo de conversión y evangelización en América, como la Vírgen de Guadalupe que no se mencionó ni de pasada en ningún momento del sindiós, era más importante condenar a cuantos más incautos fieles mejor induciéndolos a la idolatría pagana. La papolatría de seguir a un papa hereje es tan grave como la idolatría.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

como ven la fatua sabandija dice que la iglesia esta tomada por hades dado que eso es justamente lo que implica cuando dice que toda ella esta corrompida incluyendo su maxima autoridad. Incluso aunque ello lo prohiba la promesa de Dios. El luciferino deseo soberbio de no depender de nadie y ser capaz de discernir lo que esta atado y no en el cielo, pese a ser una piltrafa, le conduce a vilipendiar contra quienes si tiene esa autoridad; la jerarquia eclesiastica. ¿como hiba a tener el fatuo esta capacidad si la tienen los otros? tiene que derribarsela a la iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Pero si andas todo el hilo diciendo que la Iglesia esta corrompida con el papa que debe de ser un servidor de satanas como no vas a estar diciendo que la iglesia ha sido tomada por el hades. Estas como una cabra. 

¿o es que la iglesia fundada por cristo y seguida por la tradicion de los apostoles no es la "iglesia"? explicanos hereje





Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿"Como ven"? ¿Hablas con tus demonios, tarado? "cuando dice que toda ella esta corrompida incluyendo su maxima autoridad" Medícate, ves cosas que no he escrito. "le conduce a vilipendiar contra quienes si tiene esa autoridad; la jerarquia eclesiastica" Tu jerarquía eclesiástica acaba en la pachamama, no lo olvides. "¿como hiba a tener el fatuo esta capacidad si la tienen los otros?" Alfabetízate, bautízate, y lávate la boca para hablar de Jesucristo, pagano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

esta bastante claro porqué el soberbio hereje no lo explica, porque su explicacion seria a semejanza de la que dan los herejes protestantes sobre Mateo 16:18, diciendo que con Iglesia se refiere a cualquier cosa menos a La Iglesia notoria y evidente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Lo que demuestras es que no quieres explicarlo, porque dirias lo mismo que dicen los herejes luteranos, que con Iglesia no se refiere a la Iglesia que es notoria, sino a la biblia o a Cristo. Cuando lo que dice lo dice de la IGLESIA.

Te reto sabandija a que lo expliques.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> No estás capacitado para entenderlo. No eres católico, desconoces totalamente la doctrina católica, no sabes leer ni el versículo que citas y pretendes defender a tu pachapapa negando el Catecismo. Estás tarado... y no soy el único que te lo está diciendo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Y por cierto sabandija, a los Apostoles de la Iglesia se les dio autoridad para atar y desatar en los Cielo. Autoridad que tu no tienes y que tienen los herederos por imposicion de manos de esos Apostoles, por eso debes de revelarte contra esa autoridad que ellos tienen para pretender que tu puedas tner capacidad ninguna de atar nada en el cielo. La soberbia luciferina te obliga.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

“Yo te daré las llaves del reino de los cielos; y lo que ates en la tierra, será atado en los cielos; y lo que desates en la tierra, será desatado en los cielos”.

Se las a Pedro, que recive autoridad de Cristo para hacer Ley, que se trasmite a la Iglesia y a los Apostoles venideros con la ordenacion y la imposicion de manos. ¿como podra la conciencia luciferina descansar cuando su conciencia no dicta lo que se produce en los cielos? para ello primero pasa por desautorizar a quienes si tienen esa capacidad, para despues decir que no le queda mas remedio que confiar en su propia conciencia como la que dice como han de ser las cosas en el cielo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

De eso nada cretino, lo unico que habeis hecho es vilipendiar con falsedades a la Iglesia para tratar de demostrar que la Iglesia ha sido tomada por el Hades, como cuando manipulaste un video para que pareciera que el Papa puede arrodillarse perfectamente. Pero no has explicado como puede ser cierto tal y como sostienes que la iglesia este repleta de azufre y se cumpla la promesa de Cristo en Mateo 16:18. NO has explicado aun porque sabes que esa explicacion seria heretica y protestante, pues todos vosotros mamais de la misma fuente luciferina de reveldia.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Te lo hemos explicado mil veces, tarado. Tanto yo como Kairós. Después de repetirle mil veces a un deficiente mental lo mismo, si no lo entiende es que no está capacitado para ello y normal que en tu caso así sea porque careces del más mínimo conocimiento de la doctrina ya que ni siquiera eres católico. Estás trallado...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

Te reto mequetrefe a que expliques como puede estar toda la jerarquia eclesiastica corrompida desde el Papa y que se cumpla que la Iglesia no puede ser tomada por el hades. 

Sencillamente no quieres explicarlo porque sabes que se te cae el disfraz de catolico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Nov 2019)

No te salgas por peteneras, explica lo que se te ha pedido. ¿a que iglesia se refiere Cristo en Mateo 16:18? ¿a la de la tradicion de los apostoes? ¿a la biblia? ¿los garajes? contesta rata miserable



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Si así fuese empieza a llamar a Dios "el fracasado" como lo calificó tu idolatrado multihereje bergoglio mientras sonreía a cámara y se cercionaba de que quedaba bien claro que eso es lo que estaba diciendo.
> 
> Romereports te lo ilustra para que quede claro que no viene de ningún medio "fake"
> 
> ...


----------



## Hugin&Munin (9 Nov 2019)

.


----------



## Hugin&Munin (9 Nov 2019)

Poseidón dijo:


> Solo te falto acabar con el "Cuidado Pues"
> 
> Putos zumbados adoradores de muertos.



raro que se hayan olvidado del clásico:
"todo esta orquestrado por los juden." 
Pero solo he leido 1 pagina, ya saldrá 
de momento toca los protestantes, todos metidos en un saco.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Nov 2019)

una pena que no recuerdes cuando comentamos el caso... se trata de la teología de la Cruz... tienes a Benedicto hablando del "fracaso" en términos muy similares a Francisco.

¿no lo entendiste en su día o fue un pequeño olvido el que has tenido, amigo Sapo Concho?





Sapo Concho dijo:


> No me salgo por peteneras, el que se va por peteneras eres tú. Te repito, deficiente mental. Tanto Kairós como yo te lo hemos explicado sobradamente más de un centenenar de veces si no estás también lisiado usa el ratón. vas a páginas anteriores e intentas meditar sobre lo que tus ojos ven. No sólo leer por encima como haría un crio de 8 años, meditar para aprehender lo que has leído, que es algo que al parecer no has hecho en tu vida.
> 
> Y, te repito también, si tu pachapapa es tan infalible empieza a denominar a Dios como "el fracasado" que es como lo califica tu ídolo pachapapa y no te olvides de rezar tu oración diaria a la pachamama, que es lo que aconseja tu pachapapa para que vayas a la misma cloaca donde te encontrarás con él y con lutero en el fin de tus tristes y paganos días, de todas formas al no estar bautizando y teniendo pleno conocimiento de las consecuencias de no estarlo vas a acabar igualmente allí.
> 
> Mira otra vez el vídeo si no te ha quedado claro, pagano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Eres muy tonto, te digo que expliques como puede ser cierta tu pretension de que la Iglesia este tomada por el hades si eso va en contra de la Promesa de Cristo en mateo 16:18. No te pido que me des pruebas de que la Iglesia este tomada por el hades o que me presentes las 95 tesis de Lutero, sino que razones como puede ser eso posible tal cosa cuando hay una promesa de Dios de que es imposible.

Es decir fatuo anfibio, lo que tu haces es reunir pruebas para llamar Mentiroso a Cristo en Mateo 16:18. Mirad sino soys soberbios.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> No me salgo por peteneras, el que se va por peteneras eres tú. Te repito, deficiente mental. Tanto Kairós como yo te lo hemos explicado sobradamente más de un centenenar de veces si no estás también lisiado usa el ratón. vas a páginas anteriores e intentas meditar sobre lo que tus ojos ven. No sólo leer por encima como haría un crio de 8 años, meditar para aprehender lo que has leído, que es algo que al parecer no has hecho en tu vida.
> 
> Y, te repito también, si tu pachapapa es tan infalible empieza a denominar a Dios como "el fracasado" que es como lo califica tu ídolo pachapapa y no te olvides de rezar tu oración diaria a la pachamama, que es lo que aconseja tu pachapapa para que vayas a la misma cloaca donde te encontrarás con él y con lutero en el fin de tus tristes y paganos días, de todas formas al no estar bautizando y teniendo pleno conocimiento de las consecuencias de no estarlo vas a acabar igualmente allí.
> 
> Mira otra vez el vídeo si no te ha quedado claro, pagano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Es decir vuestro deseo de que la Iglesia este tomada por el Hades, es el deseo de que Dios haya mentido en Mateo 16:18. Evidentemente Dios no miente, y los que lo hacen y manipulan la verdad soys vosotros, que veis herejias donde no las hay. Soys vosotros los herejes, anteponeis la autonomia de vuestras conciencias a la palabra de Dios, porque la palabra de Dios os ha de llevar a ser fieles al Delegado que puso Cristo en la tierra para atar y desatar en los cielos. Pero quereis ser vosotros los que hagais tal cosa, y por eso habeis de difamar a quienes tienen esa autoridad delegada, como hizo lutero, para justificaros que no os han dejado otra salida que la via Luciferina de la rebelion.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Esta ya explicado, tanto el diluvio universal como el martirio de Cristo fueron exitos rotundos segun esta gente, Para @Kairós el martirio de Cristo fue cosa justa, se hizo justicia! aun no nos ha dicho que delito cometio el Hijo, pero Pilatos y Kaifas y el resto acertaron pues era cosa justa aquello.

GENESIS 6:6 Y se arrepintió Jehová de haber hecho hombre en la tierra, y le dolió en su corazón.

7 Y dijo Jehová: Raeré de sobre la faz de la tierra a los hombres que he creado, desde el hombre hasta la bestia, y hasta el reptil y las aves del cielo; pues me arrepiento de haberlos hecho. 

El plan se cumplio a la perfección al parecer. El libre albedrio del hombre trunca los mejores planes.



Bernaldo dijo:


> una pena que no recuerdes cuando comentamos el caso... se trata de la teología de la Cruz... tienes a Benedicto hablando del "fracaso" en términos muy similares a Francisco.
> 
> ¿no lo entendiste en su día o fue un pequeño olvido el que has tenido, amigo Sapo Concho?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Por cierto, interesante como te has registrado exclusivamente para defender a dos paginas web sedegarajistas cuando aqui estamos presenciando una ofensiva infame contra el Santo Pater. Ya vemos aqui como van las prioridades.



Fedeg dijo:


> Nada mas que decir,aquí acaba mi intervención en este hilo,no te veo muy avispado.


----------



## Masateo (10 Nov 2019)

Yo no entiendo mucho de esto pero, si tenemos una promesa que dice que las fuerzas del Hades no tomarán la Iglesia, y nos creemos dicha promesa, entonces no hay de qué preocuparse ¿no?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Te preocupas si no crees en la promesa. 
Pero lo de esta gente es peor, urgan entre miles de eventos e iglesias del mundo para encontrar algo que les reafirme en su idea de que la Iglesia está tomada por el hades, malinterpretan lo que se presta a interpretacion para reafirmarse nuevamente en un idea que es Imposible por promesa de Dios. Si el Papa no se arrodilla en una misa es porque es un Blasfemo, no puede ser porque tiene las rodillas destrozadas con 80+ años. Es su deseo que la Iglesia esté tomada por el Hades.

Y esto tiene una explicacion sencilla, con la Idea de que la Iglesia esta tomada por el hades, ellos pueden justificar que su conciencia personal es capaz de discernir lo que se ata en el cielo y lo que no, dado que la iglesia es hogar del diablo y no puede. Por lo tanto aqui lo que opera es el deseo luciferino de constituirse autonomamente con una conciencia absoluta del bien y el mal. Cosa que a estos soberbios les incomoda que tal capacidad la tenga la Iglesia por delegacion de Cristo y no ellos. 
El mismo mecanismo operó en Lutero, necesitaba demostrar que la iglesia era del demonio para despues decir que su conciencia con la biblia en la mano era autoridad suficiente para discernir, esto es luciferinismo. 

La soberbia es muy fuerte en ellos hasta el punto de que incluso corrigen a dios para renacer de forma autonoma.



Masateo dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho de esto pero, si tenemos una promesa que dice que las fuerzas del Hades no tomarán la Iglesia, y nos creemos dicha promesa, entonces no hay de qué preocuparse ¿no?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Como no podia ser de otro modo ya existen trifulcas dentro del Garaje ese de los Lucifebvres, los que buscan un acercamiento a Roma y los que son más estaticos. Es lo que pasa en nidos de soberbios, que no se alcanza la paz hasta que cada ego infalible ha montado su garaje a placer de su apetito.

Cosas de las casas de Putas, en la Iglesia hay Orden y Obediencia, los sedegarajistas con un anatema en la frente con los lefebres y queda esto como una patena.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Pero retrasado que no has explicado en ningun sitio que como es posible que Dios mienta en Mateo 16:18, lo que haces es repetir que CRISTO de hecho ha mentido por A,B,C y D que son meras alucinaciones tuyas de que crees que el papa es siervo de satanas porque no lleva unos zapatos rojos cuando existen mil razones por las que no las lleva como por ejemplo que su voto de llevar siempre zapatos remendados se lo impide.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Te lo he explicado un centenar de veces, deficiente mental. Si no lo leiste las 100 generosas veces que me he molestado en explicárselo a un retrasado pagano que se cree católico por obra y gracia de su locura no es culpa mía. Mueve las manitas de tullido esas que tienes y buscas una de esas 100 respuestas o mismamente te lees el Catecismo vigente y así empiezas a cristiniazarte de una vez, pirado. A mí no me vuelvas a molestar con tonterías de niñato malcriado que no sabe ni lo que es, ni lo que significa comulgar. Para hablar de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo e interpretar la Palabra de Dios con un poco de respeto lo mínimo que podrías hacer es bautizarte y hacer una catequesis que falta te hace.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Para ser tan soberbio eres una piltrafilla insignificante, si tu pillas a alguien mintiendo como es segun vosotros el caso de Cristo en mateo 16:18, lo que te esoty pidiendo es que expliques como es posible que esa persona mienta, ¿por qué a mentido?

Evidentemente aqui el unico que miente soys vosotros cuando presentais a la iglesia como tomada por el hades.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Parece que eso de la Lealtad y la Jerarquia no se estila, son cosas del mundo antiguo, aqui viene un cretino cualquiera y ya es más que el Rey y mas que el Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Esto son las cosas que segun estos soberbios dice el Anticristo







ya me direis si con esto puede tenerse de mentira Mateo 16:18, porque si este señor esta tomado por el Hades, entonces practicamente todos lo estamos.

Es un deliria de esta gentuza para hacer el deseo emancipador de su espiritu luciferino.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Pero desgraciado que la Iglesia es la Iglesia de Cristo es algo que ya sabemos, la misma iglesia de la tradicion apostolica, la iglesia que tiene ahora al Papa Francisco I, la iglesia que la escoria como tu dice que esta tomada por el hades.

Si quieres decir que la Iglesia, no es la Iglesia de mateo 16.18 dilo abiertamente, rata miserable.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Increíble. Te lo pongo en letra de retrasado mental para que se te meta en ese cerebro podrido de pagano tarado con retraso que tienes. esta es la última vez y por mi te puedes pudrir en el infierno.
> 
> *"Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro, y sobre esta roca edificaré* *MI iglesia (la de Jesucristo, no la de Pedro); y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella."
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Mira que eres tonto, si el Sucesor de Pedro, si los cardenales y los concilios estan tomados por el Hades, esque la Iglesia esta tomada por el hades. Ahora explicanos como pudo Dios mentirnos sobre que la Iglesia no seria jamas tomada por el hades y ha terminado siendo tomada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Bah, esta mas claro que el agua que esta piltrafilla siempre ha sido un sedegarajista, no se atreve a hacernos la exegesis protestante de Mateo 16:18 porque sabe que se le cae el disfraz. Que la iglesia es cada uno con su biblia y tal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

venga @Sapo Concho cerebro letrina, sal del armario luterano y di que tu cuando tomas una biblia eres capaz de enmendarle la plana a la jerarquia, que eso de la tradicion apostolica es para hacer bonito igual que las llaves del cielo, que cualquiera puede establcer que es lo queda atado en el cielo. En cada garaje cosas diferentes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Aver @Sapo Concho cerebro letrina y boca de estiercol, dinos porque los hijos de Esceva no podian expulsar demonios por muhco que invocaran el nombre de Jesus

13 Pero algunos de los judíos, exorcistas ambulantes, intentaron invocar el nombre del Señor Jesús sobre los que tenían espíritus malos, diciendo: Os conjuro por Jesús, el que predica Pablo.

14 Había siete hijos de un tal Esceva, judío, jefe de los sacerdotes, que hacían esto.

15 Pero respondiendo el espíritu malo, dijo: A Jesús conozco, y sé quién es Pablo; pero vosotros, ¿quiénes sois?

16 Y el hombre en quien estaba el espíritu malo, saltando sobre ellos y dominándolos, pudo más que ellos, de tal manera que huyeron de aquella casa desnudos y heridos. 

te lo digo yo, porque no habian recivido la imposicion de manos y porque es falso que cada uno puede reciviar autoridad de forma autonoma apretando el palique. Esa autoridad te la tienen que conceder, por eso los apostoles de la Iglesia la reicivieron de Cristo primero y luego la trasmitieron en la ordenacion de sacerdotes y hoy el alto clero es esa autoridad inclueyndo el Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

@Sapo Concho, heretica boca de inmundicia, arrepientete ahora de tomar por mentirsa Mateo 16:18, retira tus supuestas pruebas impido hijo de la serpiente. Es tu necrosada y envenenada mollera la que ve una Iglesia heretica. LA IGLESIA ES SANTA Y SU SANTIDAD ES EL PAPA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

has borrado los mensajes en los que dabas rienda suelta a la letrina que tienes en la boca? me parece bien. Pero ahora explicanos como te atreves a decir que Dios miente cuando dice que la SANTA IGLESIA nunca sera tomada por el hades. Explicanos.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> EXORCISMVS
> 
> Exorcizamus te, omnis immundus spiritus, omnis satanica potestas, omnis incursio infernalis adversarii, omnis legio, omnis congregatio et secta diabolica, in nomine et virtute Domini Nostri Jesu + Christi, eradicare et effugare a Dei Ecclesia, ab animabus ad imaginem Dei conditis ac pretioso divini Agni sanguine redemptis + . Non ultra audeas, serpens callidissime, decipere humanum genus, Dei Ecclesiam persequi, ac Dei electos excutere et cribrare sicut triticum + . Imperat tibi Deus altissimus + , cui in magna tua superbia te similem haberi adhuc præsumis; qui omnes homines vult salvos fieri et ad agnitionem veritaris venire. Imperat tibi Deus Pater + ; imperat tibi Deus Filius + ; imperat tibi Deus Spiritus Sanctus + . Imperat tibi majestas Christi, æternum Dei Verbum, caro factum + , qui pro salute generis nostri tua invidia perditi, humiliavit semetipsum facfus hobediens usque ad mortem; qui Ecclesiam suam ædificavit supra firmam petram, et portas inferi adversus eam nunquam esse prævalituras edixit, cum ea ipse permansurus omnibus diebus usque ad consummationem sæculi. Imperat tibi sacramentum Crucis + , omniumque christianæ fidei Mysteriorum virtus +. Imperat tibi excelsa Dei Genitrix Virgo Maria + , quæ superbissimum caput tuum a primo instanti immaculatæ suæ conceptionis in sua humilitate contrivit. Imperat tibi fides sanctorum Apostolorum Petri et Pauli, et ceterorum Apostolorum + . Imperat tibi Martyrum sanguis, ac pia Sanctorum et Sanctarum omnium intercessio +.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)




----------



## Papo de luz (10 Nov 2019)

Los exorcismo son superstición y chamanismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

En fin, ya he tenido bastante paciencia con la hez miserable del @Sapo Concho, pero lo de andar borrando mensajes,y en lugar de responder dedicarse a repartir filfa le da pleno derecho a fiugurar en mi lista de ignorados junto con el resto de bazofia que alli consta. Evidentemente ha querido ocultar que le haya puesto contra las cuerdas en que la Iglesia no puede ser tomada por el Hades por promesa de Dios pues le obligaba a aceptar una exegesis protesntate y quedaria descubierto su disfraz. En fina nada mas que considerar de esta hez subhumana.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Nov 2019)

olvidaste las citas que puse de Benedicto y Francisco? Crees que cualquiera que las vea juntas podría distinguir qué papa dijo cada cual? (estoy convencido que tú mismo tendrías que guglear para asegurarte)

la ambigüedad está en tu corazón, de ahí que necesites ayuda, alguien trata de confundirte.

mejor hazle caso a tu amigo Bernaldo.




Sapo Concho dijo:


> Lástima de tu mala memoria. Pero el ambiguo bergoglio, que primero clava el puñal y luego lo quita diciendo que sólo quería pinchar una aceituna, no se refirió en ese momento ni a la Cruz ni a Dios hecho hombre, sino a Dios mismo. Ya te lo hemos dicho 20 veces, pero tú sólo lees y pareces aprehender sólo que te conviene, como tu caniche tarada. Aún así, como vago e hipócrita intento (por lo menos para mí) de corregir diciendo que pinchaba una aceituna en su posterior homilía, refererirse al grandísimo sacrificio de Jesucristo en la Cruz como un fracaso son palabras más propias de un marrano que de un Papa. Qué se puede esperar de este pachapapa que condecora a asesinas proabortistas y luego dice que no defiende el aborto... Nada, pura ambigüedad como el padre de la mentira.
> 
> 
> 
> Cierto, lo que pasa que causa bastante indignación ver a herejes papólatras adoradores de ídolos paganos haciéndose pasar por católicos cuando les importa un par de narices que este pachapapa insulte con sus ambigüedades al mismísimo Dios día sí y día también. Que por lo menos no se den el lujo de llamarse católicos cuando uno de ellos ni siquiera ha sido bautizado y el otro es un ferveroso defensor de representaciones homosexuales de Jesucristo en las catedrales y tiene un concepto de la Doctrina más flojo que su entendimiento.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Contraponer la ley de la Iglesia y la conciencia bien formada es una de las causas hoy más frecuentes de la degradación doctrinal y pastoral: con «buena conciencia», siempre que las circunstancias lo requieren, se celebran «misas» sin sacerdote, se practica en forma crónica en los matrimonios la anticoncepción, etc. Pero la fe católica nos enseña otra cosa. No está bien formada la conciencia que rechaza obedecer leyes gravísimas de la Iglesia, porque para que la conciencia personal sea recta y bien formada, no basta que se ajuste solo a sí misma (auto-nomos, autonomía de la conciencia), sino que debe obedecer a los mandamientos de Dios y de la Iglesia. Mons. Lefebvre no podía tener clara conciencia de que la ordenación ilegal de los Obispos era la Voluntad de Dios. No podía confundir la Voluntad divina con la suya.

Ordenar Obispos sin permiso de la Santa Sede es un acto gravemente malo, que la Iglesia sanciona con la excomunión, y es también un sacrilegio, un abuso grave en materia de sacramentos (Catecismo 2120). Nunca, por tanto, puede justificarse esa acción por un fin noble, a no ser que condiciones extremas hagan imposible el cumplimiento de esta ley eclesiástica, como pudo suceder en algunas ordenaciones realizadas en China, cuando allí no era posible ni siquiera comunicarse con Roma: ad impossibilia nemo tenetur. Mons. Lefebvre, sin estar en circunstancias análogas, al ordenar cuatro Obispos para la FSSPX, desobedeció una ley muy importante de la Iglesia, y no solo hizo esas consagraciones sin el permiso del Papa, sino que las hizo contrariando conscientemente la voluntad expresa del Pastor universal de la Iglesia.

1.– La ley de la Iglesia ordena: «a ningún Obispo le es lícito conferir la ordenación episcopal sin que conste previamente el mandato pontificio» (c. 1013). Tan grave es la prohibición, que el Obispo que eso hiciera y los ordenados «incurren en excomunión latæ sententiæ reservada a la Santa Sede» (c. 1382).

2.– Juan Pablo II, unos días antes de aquellas ordenaciones, trata de disuadir a Mons. Lefebvre con una carta, que termina diciendo: «Os invito ardientemente a volver humildemente a la plena obediencia al Vicario de Cristo. No solamente os invito a ello, sino que os lo pido por las llagas de Cristo, que la víspera de su Pasión pidió por sus discípulos “a fin de que todos sean uno”. A esta petición e invitación uno mi plegaria cotidiana a María Madre de Cristo. Querido hermano, no permitáis que el año dedicado de una manera muy especial a la Madre de Dios traiga una nueva herida a su corazón de Madre. Vaticano, 9 de junio de 1988, Juan Pablo II». Mons. Lefebvre resiste este mandato, presentado humildemente por el Papa como un ruego extremadamente apremiante.

Las ordenaciones episcopales de Mons. Lefebvre son, pues, un acto gravemente cismático. Pocos días después de realizadas, Juan Pablo II, en la Carta Apostólica-Motu proprio Ecclesia Dei (2-VII-1988), denunciaba con gran dolor la «ilegítima ordenación episcopal» realizada por Mons. Lefebvre, y decía:

«ese acto ha sido en sí mismo una desobediencia al Romano Pontífice en materia gravísima y de capital importancia para la unidad de la Iglesia, como es la ordenación de obispos, por medio de la cual se mantiene sacramentalmente la sucesión apostólica. Por ello, esa desobediencia –que lleva consigo un verdadero rechazo del Primado romano– constituye un acto cismático (canon 751). Al realizar ese acto [18-VI-1988], a pesar del monitum público que le hizo el cardenal Prefecto de la Congregación para los Obispos el pasado día 17 de junio, el reverendísmo mons. Lefebvre y los sacerdotes Bernard Fellay, Bernard Tissier de Mallerais, Richard Williamson y Alfonso de Galarreta, han incurrido en la grave pena de excomunión prevista por la disciplina eclesiástica (canon 1382)». El citado canon 751 citado por el Papa afirma que el cisma es «el rechazo de la sujeción al Sumo Pontífice».

El primer error-pecado de Lefebvre y de los lefebvrianos estuvo y está en el discernimiento condenatorio de la Iglesia presente y concretamente del Papa Juan Pablo II, como veremos en otro artículo.

Mons. Lefebvre en una reunión con sus más íntimos colaboradores: «On ne peut suivre ces gens-là, c’est l’apostasie, ils ne croient pas à la divinité de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ […] Procédons au sacre!», a la ordenación de Obispos (Tissier 578) [2]. En un encuentro (1987) con el Card. Ratzinger, prefecto de la Congregación de la Fe: «Le schisme? rétorque Mgr Lefebvre. Si schisme il y a, il est bien plus le fait du Vatican avec Assise et […] c’est la rupture de l’Église avec son magistère traditionnel. L’Église contre son passé et sa Tradition, ce n’est pas l’Église catholique; c’est pourquoi il nous est indifférente d’être excommuniés par cette Église libérale, oecuménique, révolutionnaire» (ib. 576) [3]. «Rome a perdu la foi, Roma est dans l’apostasie, on ne peut faire confiance à ce mond-là» (ib. 577) [4].

El segundo error-pecado fundamental de Lefebvre y de los lefebvrianos estuvo y está en creer que ellos son necesarios para impedir que la Iglesia se derrumbe por un precipicio de errores heréticos y de liturgias sacrílegas. Eso es lo que piensan: la Iglesia, en este momento de su historia, tiene para salvarse absoluta necesidad de nosotros. Nos vemos, pues, en la grave obligación moral de perdurar y crecer, lo que no es posible si no es ordenando Obispos. Por tanto, aunque ya sabemos que esto atenta gravemente contra la ley de la Iglesia y la voluntad expresa del Papa, sin embargo, a pesar de todo lo haremos. Realizaremos ese acto aun previendo que caerán sobre nosotros anatemas y excomuniones. Y ahí tienen ustedes a no pocos filo-lefebvrianos, que justifican esa decisión o que al menos la comprenden con benevolencia –suspenden el juicio–, dañándose a sí mismos y escandalizando al pueblo de Dios.

En una entrevista con periodistas (9-XII-1983) Mons. Lefebvre había anunciado ya la ordenación de Obispos como una posible necesidad de conciencia: «Je pense quand même qu’apparemment ce serait un acte de rupture avec Rome, qui serait grave. Je dis encore “apparemment”, parce que je pense que devant Dieu il est possible que mon geste soit un geste nécessaire pour l’histoire de l’Église, por la continuation de l’Église, […] du sacerdoce catholique. Alors je ne dis pas qu’un jour je ne le ferai pas, mais dans des cinconstances encore plus tragiques» (Tissier 571) [5]. Éstas se produjeron, a su juicio, en la reunión de Asís: «C’est diabolique… C’est une impiété inqualifiable envers Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ» (ib. 563-564) [6].

Son falsas las premisas mayores que llevaron al cisma a la FSSPX. Y todos los males lefebvrianos procedieron y proceden de esos errores. El Señor no necesita de nadie para salvar su Iglesia, y por puro amor a ella, no por necesidad, emplea para ello normalmente la mediación de sus miembros, Pastores y fieles. Pero emplea precisamente la mediación activa de quienes, bajo la moción de su gracia, cumplen humildemente las leyes canónicas y los mandatos del Papa. Por el contrario, quebrantando la ley de la Iglesia y resistiendo una voluntad que el Papa expresa con su autoridad de Pastor universal, no puede realizarse ninguna acción salvífica. Solo pueden producirse enormes daños a la Iglesia. Los pastores que, sin pasar por la puerta, entran en el redil para apacentar el rebaño «son ladrones y salteadores» (Jn 10,1-9).

Es la Iglesia la que nos salva a nosotros. En la ignorancia de esta verdad tan central parecen coincidir los modernistas progresistas y los integristas más extremos. El Concilio Vaticano II la enseña claramente: solo la Iglesia «es necesaria para la salvación» (LG 14), solo ella es el «sacramento universal de salvación» (LG 48; AG 1). No somos nosotros los que salvamos a la Iglesia, por muchos aprietos que a veces sufra ella a causa de los errores, abusos y pecados de sus miembros. Se sale Mons. Lefebvre del esplendor de la verdad cuando piensa y dice que la ordenación de sus Obispos es «un geste nécessaire pour l’histoire de l’Église, por la continuation de l’Église».

Con el favor de Dios, seguiré con el tema.

José María Iraburu, sacerdote


----------



## Svad (10 Nov 2019)

Está bien que cites al Pater Iraburu,pero te recuerdo que es editor de la peligrosa pagina sedegarajista infocatolica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Nov 2019)

Veo que le apremia más defender el honor de esas paginas web desinformadoras que el honor del Papa. Te retratas, porque si ese Sacerdote legitima esa web, mucho mas legitima al Santo Padre pues le ha jurado obediencia. Pero esto ultimo no lo dices aqui en donde se le ha atacado con furia sarracena.

Ya explique que el desinformador necesita hacerse pasar por lo que no es, tiene que vender harina para poder colar algo de cizaña. Me costa que el Padre Fortea dejó de hacerles editoriales a alguna de estas webs porque no podia participar en donde se vendia cizaña.



Fedeg dijo:


> Está bien que cites al Pater Iraburu,pero te recuerdo que es editor de la peligrosa pagina sedegarajista infocatolica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Nov 2019)

Antes de que aparezcan las viboras a contarnos el nuevo veneno que han compuesto, sobre el asunto del Moloch que han puesto en el Coliseo esta enmarcado dentro de las actividades del Museo Arqueologico que ha realizado una exposicion sobre Cartago:

Carthago. The immortal myth. From 27 september the new large-scale exhibition of Parco archeologico del Colosseo - Parco archeologico del Colosseo

The history and culture of one of the most powerful and fascinating cities of the ancient Mediterranean is on display from 27 September to 29 March 2020 with the exhibition Carthago. Il mito immortale – “Carthago. The immortal myth”.

En los museos cuando uno pasa por delante de un antiguo idolo pagana no está realizando una adoración, pero en el coliseo que depende del vaticano sí.¿Por que?, pues porque la decision de que la Iglesia es satanica esta tomada de antemano, cosa que a un museo se le concede el beneficio de la duda.

Asi cuando el director del Lubre pone unas tallas de Dioses Egiptos en su museo no lo hace para adorarlos, pero si lo hace la Iglesia sí, Creen más en la incorruptibilidad de un cualquiera que de la Iglesia. Queda retratada su desobediencia a la Promesa de Mateo 16:18, solo buscan destruir a quien nos Dijo Cristo que tendria autoridad para atar y desatar en los cielos. les gustaria ser ellos quienes tubieran esa autoridad para atar lo que su ultracretinismo disponga


----------



## Tomate-chan (12 Nov 2019)




----------



## Bernaldo (12 Nov 2019)

Bueno, Sapo Concho, entonces... poco a poco nos vamos haciendo amigos, ¿no?

PD: casi me emociono cuando defendiste a Francisco contra la confusión que intentó crear Kairós acerca de la contestación de nuestro gran papa a la pregunta de por qué los niños sufren.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Nov 2019)

ay, deja esas desconfianzas hombre, a pesar de ello celebró tus avances.

buen día! 





Sapo Concho dijo:


> Date cuenta de lo que estás haciendo. No intentas hacer un nuevo amigo, intentas crear un enemigo pero no contra ti, sino contra tu adversario. Una persona que busca "amistad " de esa manera es traicionera, manipuladora, falsa y muy poco honesta. No busca amistad, sino discordia. Te lo recuerdo, bernalda, no eres trigo limpio.
> 
> Otra cosa que estás haciendo es intentar tergiversar lo que yo le dije a Kairós. Lo que le dije fue que había que tener cuidado porque bergoglio, tras el revuelo del sindiós, lo que podría estar buscando es desacreditar a aquellos que lo cuestionan con una más de sus ambigüedades a las que tanto nos tiene acostumbrados.
> 
> ...


----------



## GatoAzul (12 Nov 2019)

Se nota lo poco que por aquí se conoce a Cristo y lo que significa la palabra Iglesia. Menos aún conocen las Escrituras y lo que significa el respeto a los hermanos y hermanas en Cristo, aunque bien que conocen las citas de otros "ídolos" y cómo insultar. Las IGLESIAS (muchas) se formaban desde ANTES de que ninguna organización con denominación existiese. Eso nos lo demuestran los propios escritos de Pablo que habló de ellas. También habló Juan de las Iglesias de Asia. Sin atender los escritos de las Escrituras, tanto del Antiguo Testamente como del Nuevo no concibo como tan siquiera pueden nombrar a Cristo. La VERDAD nos hace libres, libra de las sectas religiosas, de los JUDAISMO... y de tantas otras sectas que dicen ser de "iglesias" de Cristo cuando en realidad sólo pretenden suplantar a los Fariseos que esclavizaban a los que se convertían a las enseñanzas de Cristo.

En Palabras de Pablo, 
Gálatas 1:13
Porque ya habéis oído acerca de mi conducta en otro tiempo en el judaísmo, que perseguía sobremanera a la iglesia de Dios, y la asolaba

La Iglesia de DIOS ya existía cuando Pablo aún no se había convertido. IGLESIA significa REUNION en Cristo, siendo del mismo espíritu. La reunión de almas se hacía en lugares a escondidas porque los fieles-iglesia eran perseguidos por los Kainitas que se habían infiltrado entre los de Judá para tomar el lugar de "religiosos" conocedores de la Ley de DIOS. Hoy no veo tanta diferencia entre las organizaciones religiosas que para hacerse notorias y poder esclavizar a las almas, no sólo lo hacen sin conocer las Escrituras ni el Verdadero significado de la Ley de DIOS, sino que precisan de insultos y coacción para hacer creer que tienen la exclusividad de DIOS. Eso no lo enseñó Cristo. DIOS jamás fue ni será una RELIGION. Sin embargo Su Mensaje de salvación de vende por todo el mundo como si se tratase de una RELIGION. Cristo no vino buscando a los gentiles primero, sino a sus ovejas de la casa de Israel. 

Mateo 15:24
El respondiendo, dijo: No soy enviado sino a las *ovejas* perdidas de la casa de *Israel*.


Incluso a los Apóstoles les dijo...

Mateo 10
5 A estos doce envió Jesús, y les dio instrucciones, diciendo: Por camino de gentiles no vayáis, y en ciudad de samaritanos no entréis, 
6 sino id antes a las ovejas perdidas de la casa de Israel. 

ID ANTES a las ovejas perdidas de la casa de Israel. DIOS mismo las reúne.

Jeremías 23:3
Y yo mismo recogeré el remanente de mis *ovejas* de todas las tierras adonde las eché, y las haré volver a sus moradas; y crecerán y se multiplicarán.

Jeremías 50:6
*Ovejas* perdidas fueron mi pueblo; sus pastores las hicieron errar, por los montes las descarriaron; anduvieron de monte en collado, y se olvidaron de sus rediles.

Pastores, sacerdotes, etc...etc. TODOS ansiando ser los lideres del Pueblo de DIOS cuando DIOS es el único LIDER de Sus ovejas. Nadie puede engañar a Sus ovejas porque DIOS las cuida y enseña para que sepan que existe un sólo DIOS y todos los hombres no son más que eso, hombres aspirando al reconocimiento que difícilmente pueden alcanzar cuando ni tan siquiera saben el significado de humillarse ante DIOS. ¿De qué os vale discutir? ¿Con ello creéis que ganáis el cielo?. Nuestra ROCA no es vuestra roca. Cómo dice la Escritura que es Palabra de DIOS...

Deuteronomio 32:31
Porque la *roca* de ellos no es como nuestra *Roca*, Y aun nuestros enemigos son de ello jueces.

DIOS es nuestra ROCA.

Deuteronomio 32:4
El es la *Roca*, cuya obra es perfecta, Porque todos sus caminos son rectitud; Dios de verdad, y sin ninguna iniquidad en él; Es justo y recto.


----------



## Cuncas (12 Nov 2019)

Oveja azul pastando dijo:


> beeee... tolón, tolón... beee...



Sin acritud. No le hagas caso al alubio disfrazado de protestonto de César Vidal. Primero porque te contagias de su estilo, y si el suyo ya es barato imagínate el tuyo. Y segundo, porque él conoce en parte el trasfondo de la terminología y tergiversa adrede (lo que puede) pero tú mezclas el tocino con la velocidad y la eclíptica solar y lo que dices acaba por no tener ningún sentido. No te canses, oye, que tampoco es cuestión de arar 40 ferrados a la africana. Descansa.


----------



## GatoAzul (12 Nov 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Sin acritud. No le hagas caso al alubio disfrazado de protestonto de César Vidal. Primero porque te contagias de su estilo, y si el suyo ya es barato imagínate el tuyo. Y segundo, porque él conoce en parte el trasfondo de la terminología y tergiversa adrede (lo que puede) pero tú mezclas el tocino con la velocidad y la eclíptica solar y lo que dices acaba por no tener ningún sentido. No te canses, oye, que tampoco es cuestión de arar 40 ferrados a la africana. Descansa.



Mire, yo no sé ni quien es ese tal Cesar Vidal ni mi importa. Yo llevo más de veinticinco años estudiando en las lenguas originales en que fueron escritas las Escrituras y lo hago con fe que es lo que se precisa (siempre y cuando uno sepa el significado de dicha fe). Y si me he molestado en contestarle es porque me aparece en "alertas" que usted me ha citado, pero en ningún lugar de las Escrituras dice que los fieles tengan que golpearse la cabeza contra las paredes, así que ahí se queda usted con su palabrería siendo quien realmente necesita el descanso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2019)

Todas las iglesias las fundan los Apostoles en misión, son todas la misma Iglesia, el que tiene a Pedro como representante maximo de la autoridad de Cristo en la tierra, pues tiene las llaves del cielo. Pedro no recive la autoridad por si mismo, sino que la autoridad se le trasmite.

No son iglesias fundadas por laicos como los hijos de Esceva que por mucho que invocan a Cristo los demonios se les rien de ellos, son creados por Apostoles y para ser apostol ha tenido que descender el espitiru santo en ellos, ya sea en pentecostes o por la imposicion de manos de uno que ya es Apostol. Los seguidores de Jesus ya sabian lo que habian de saber, pero no por ello tienen autoridad, tienen autoridad porque Cristo los autoriza en Pentecostes. NADIE TIENE AUTORIDAD POR SI MISMO, SOLO DIOS TIENE AUTORIDAD POR SI MISMO. Asi que para encontrar quien está atuorizado, Dios le ha tenido que autorizar. O le ha tenido que autorizar alquien que esta autorizado por Dios. UNo no puede levantarse y decir, mirad YO tengo autoridad! por mucho que crea comprender las cosas. Satanas es mucho mas sabio e inteligente que todos nosotros pues fue Sumo Pontifice en el Cielo antes de su caida, y no tiene pizca de autoridad.

Hechos 13:3	

Entonces, después de ayunar, orar y haber impuesto las manos sobre ellos, los enviaron.

¿para que les imponen las manos si no fuera necesario que tubieran imposicion de manos para realizar la misión?

Pues para que no les pase como a los hijos de esceva

13 Allí, en Éfeso, andaban algunos judíos que usaban el nombre del Señor Jesús para expulsar de la gente los malos espíritus. Decían a los espíritus: «Por el poder de Jesús, de quien Pablo habla, les ordeno que salgan.»

14 Esto lo hacían los siete hijos de un sacerdote judío llamado Esceva. 15 Pero una vez, un espíritu malo les contestó: «Conozco a Jesús, y también conozco a Pablo, pero ustedes ¿quiénes son?»

16 Enseguida, el hombre que tenía el espíritu malo saltó sobre ellos y comenzó a golpearlos. De tal manera los maltrató, que tuvieron que huir del lugar completamente desnudos y lastimados. 17 Los que vivían en Éfeso, judíos y no judíos, se dieron cuenta de lo sucedido y tuvieron mucho miedo. Y por todos lados se respetaba el nombre del Señor Jesús.

Satanas fue maximo sacerdote en el cielo.

13 En Edén, en el huerto de Dios estuviste; de toda piedra preciosa era tu vestidura; de cornerina, topacio, jaspe, crisólito, berilo y ónice; de zafiro, carbunclo, esmeralda y oro; los primores de tus tamboriles y flautas estuvieron preparados para ti en el día de tu creación.

14 Tú, querubín grande, protector, yo te puse en el santo monte de Dios, allí estuviste; en medio de las piedras de fuego te paseabas.

15 Perfecto eras en todos tus caminos desde el día que fuiste creado, hasta que se halló en ti maldad. 





GatoAzul dijo:


> Se nota lo poco que por aquí se conoce a Cristo y lo que significa la palabra Iglesia. Menos aún conocen las Escrituras y lo que significa el respeto a los hermanos y hermanas en Cristo, aunque bien que conocen las citas de otros "ídolos" y cómo insultar. Las IGLESIAS (muchas) se formaban desde ANTES de que ninguna organización con denominación existiese. Eso nos lo demuestran los propios escritos de Pablo que habló de ellas. También habló Juan de las Iglesias de Asia. Sin atender los escritos de las Escrituras, tanto del Antiguo Testamente como del Nuevo no concibo como tan siquiera pueden nombrar a Cristo. La VERDAD nos hace libres, libra de las sectas religiosas, de los JUDAISMO... y de tantas otras sectas que dicen ser de "iglesias" de Cristo cuando en realidad sólo pretenden suplantar a los Fariseos que esclavizaban a los que se convertían a las enseñanzas de Cristo.
> 
> En Palabras de Pablo,
> Gálatas 1:13
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2019)

de hecho @GatoAzul, hubo comunidades que manejaron Evangelios Apocrifos, que decian ser de Pedro, de Tomas de MAria Magdalena....
¿por qué no estan en la Biblia y porque es certero que no estén?
Porque no existen mil iglesias fundadas como comunidades autonomas, sino una iglesia, la que continua a San Pedro, que tiene autoridad de compilar la Biblia y sabemos que esta Biblia está atada en el Cielo por Autoridad conferida por Cristo a San Pedro y este a sus sucesores.

Si la IGlesia no tiene autoridad, la Biblia tampoco la tiene pues es compilacion de la iglesia dejandose fuera numerosos evangelios apocrifos. Asi antes es la Autoridad de los Apostoles como transmisores de la palabra para que luego la Palabra Escrita quede autorizada.


----------



## Cuncas (12 Nov 2019)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Mire, yo no sé ni quien es ese tal Cesar Vidal ni mi importa. Yo llevo más de veinticinco años estudiando en las lenguas originales en que fueron escritas las Escrituras y lo hago con fe que es lo que se precisa (siempre y cuando uno sepa el significado de dicha fe). Y si me he molestado en contestarle es porque me aparece en "alertas" que usted me ha citado, pero en ningún lugar de las Escrituras dice que los fieles tengan que golpearse la cabeza contra las paredes, así que ahí se queda usted con su palabrería siendo quien realmente necesita el descanso.



"llevo más de veinticinco años estudiando en las lenguas originales"

Saber contar no significa saber matemáticas avanzadas. Hablas de Cristo e intentas hablar de Iglesia como "Roca" basándote en el Antiguo Testamento. O quieres tergiversar o tienes un colacao con grumos impresionante. Si hablas de Cristo, lo primero es el Nuevo Testamento para interpretar el Antiguo, si hablas de alubias (como parece) no intentes manipular a un cristiano basándote antes en el Antiguo Testamento que en el Nuevo, porque entonces el que no tiene ni la más mínima idea de Cristo eres tú. O eso, o vienes a mezclar alubias con trigo, en ese caso descansa y vete a pasearte por los hilos protestontos de este foro, que habelos hailos.


----------



## GatoAzul (12 Nov 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Todas las iglesias las fundan los Apostoles en misión, son todas la misma Iglesia, el que tiene a Pedro como representante maximo de la autoridad de Cristo en la tierra, pues tiene las llaves del cielo. Pedro no recive la autoridad por si mismo, sino que la autoridad se le trasmite.
> 
> No son iglesias fundadas por laicos como los hijos de Esceva que por mucho que invocan a Cristo los demonios se les rien de ellos, son creados por Apostoles y para ser apostol ha tenido que descender el espitiru santo en ellos, ya sea en pentecostes o por la imposicion de manos de uno que ya es Apostol. Los seguidores de Jesus ya sabian lo que habian de saber, pero no por ello tienen autoridad, tienen autoridad porque Cristo los autoriza en Pentecostes. NADIE TIENE AUTORIDAD POR SI MISMO, SOLO DIOS TIENE AUTORIDAD POR SI MISMO. Asi que para encontrar quien está atuorizado, Dios le ha tenido que autorizar. O le ha tenido que autorizar alquien que esta autorizado por Dios. UNo no puede levantarse y decir, mirad YO tengo autoridad! por mucho que crea comprender las cosas. Satanas es mucho mas sabio e inteligente que todos nosotros pues fue Sumo Pontifice en el Cielo antes de su caida, y no tiene pizca de autoridad.
> 
> ...




La Iglesia con sus distintas sucursales, se fundan sobre La ROCA que es Cristo y gracias a Su Espíritu que es QUIEN guía a toda La Verdad. Discrepo sobre lo de Pedro. Para empezar a Pedro como persona, le tiene que llamar la atención Cristo hasta en tres ocasiones porque de dar de comer a "Sus ovejas" nada de nada (*Juan 21*). Cristo le llama Simón, hijo de Jonás en las tres ocasiones puesto que Pedro como persona no es nuestra ROCA-Petra. En ningún sitio dice en las Escrituras que Pedro (persona) tiene las llaves del cielo, SINO LA ROCA, El Espíritu de DIOS que es a quien Cristo se estaba dirigiendo en ese momento cuando dijo con anterioridad en el verso "sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella"... . Las puertas del Hades no prevalecen sobre la IGLESIA, no sobre PEDRO. La palabra ROCA en la lengua Griega es PETRA. Sobre LA ROCA, no sobre la persona de Pedro, se edifica la Iglesia (reunión en Cristo).

*Lucas 6:48*
Semejante es al hombre que al *edifica*r una casa, cavó y ahondó y puso el fundamento sobre la *roca*; y cuando vino una inundación, el río dio con ímpetu contra aquella casa, pero no la pudo mover, porque estaba fundada sobre la *roca*.

Una alegoría, como tantas otras utilizadas por Cristo, para mostrarnos el poder de la Roca sobre la que se funda Su Iglesia, reunión de fieles.

No sobre Pedro, sobre la ROCA. La Roca es Cristo... por eso hay que estudiar.

*Juan 5:39*
Escudriñad las Escrituras; porque a vosotros os parece que en ellas tenéis la vida eterna; y ellas son las que dan *testimonio* *de* mí;

*1 Corintios 10:4*
y todos bebieron la misma bebida espiritual; porque bebían de la *roca* espiritual que los seguía, y la *roca* *era* *Cristo*.

LA ROCA ES CRISTO, PADRE, HIJO y ESPIRITU SANTO. UNO

Ahora veamos algo... Pedro hablando sobre Pablo..

15 Y tened entendido que la paciencia de nuestro Señor es para salvación; como también nuestro amado hermano Pablo, según la sabiduría que le ha sido dada, os ha escrito,
16 casi en todas sus epístolas, hablando en ellas de estas cosas; entre las cuales *hay algunas difíciles de entender, las cuales los indoctos e inconstantes tuercen, como también las otras Escrituras, para su propia perdición*. (*2Pedro 3*)

Ahora veamos lo que le pasó a Pablo con Pedro cuando le vió que volvía al judaísmo....

*Gálatas 2*
11 Pero cuando Pedro vino a Antioquía, le resistí cara a cara, porque era de condenar.
12 Pues antes que viniesen algunos de parte de Jacobo, comía con los gentiles; pero después que vinieron, se retraía y se apartaba, porque tenía miedo de los de la circuncisión.
13 Y en su simulación participaban también los otros judíos, de tal manera que aun Bernabé fue también arrastrado por la hipocresía de ellos.
14 Pero cuando vi que no andaban rectamente conforme a la verdad del evangelio, dije a Pedro delante de todos: Si tú, siendo judío, vives como los gentiles y no como judío, ¿por qué obligas a los gentiles a judaizar?
15 Nosotros, judíos de nacimiento, y no pecadores de entre los gentiles,
16 sabiendo que el hombre no es justificado por las obras de la ley, sino por la fe de Jesucristo, nosotros también hemos creído en Jesucristo, para ser justificados por la fe de Cristo y no por las obras de la ley, por cuanto por las obras de la ley nadie será justificado.
17 Y si buscando ser justificados en Cristo, también nosotros somos hallados pecadores, ¿es por eso Cristo ministro de pecado? En ninguna manera.
18 Porque si las cosas que destruí, las mismas vuelvo a edificar, transgresor me hago.
19 Porque yo por la ley soy muerto para la ley, a fin de vivir para Dios.
20 Con Cristo estoy juntamente crucificado, y ya no vivo yo, mas vive Cristo en mí; y lo que ahora vivo en la carne, lo vivo en la fe del Hijo de Dios, el cual me amó y se entregó a sí mismo por mí.
21 No desecho la gracia de Dios; pues si por la ley fuese la justicia, entonces por demás murió Cristo.


Cristo nos enseña que satán quería apoderarse de Pedro, al igual que de todos los demás. Por ello Cristo reza al Padre por todos nosotros para que la fe no decaiga.

*Lucas 22*
31 Dijo también el Señor: Simón, Simón, he aquí Satanás os ha pedido para zarandearos como a trigo;
32 pero yo he rogado por ti, que tu fe no falte; y tú, una vez vuelto, confirma a tus hermanos.
33 El le dijo: Señor, dispuesto estoy a ir contigo no sólo a la cárcel, sino también a la muerte.
34 Y él le dijo: Pedro, te digo que el gallo no cantará hoy antes que tú niegues tres veces que me conoces.


La Iglesia de DIOS no se edifica sobre la debilidad ni la hipocresía de los hombres. Su IGLESIA se edifica sobre la VERDAD de Su Espíritu. La Palabra que nos queda como TESTAMENTO. No hay ni un sólo hombre bueno. Ninguno. TODOS somos unos hipócritas.

*Hechos 9:31*
Entonces LAS IGLESIAS tenían paz por toda Judea, Galilea y Samaria; y eran edificadas, andando en el temor del Señor, y se acrecentaban fortalecidas por el Espíritu Santo.

*1 Corintios 16:19*
Las *iglesias* de Asia os saludan. Aquila y Priscila, con la iglesia QUE ESTA EN SU CASA, os saludan mucho en el Señor.

*Mateo 18:20*
Porque donde están dos o tres congregados *en* mi nombre, allí estoy yo *en* *medio* *de* *ellos*.

Esa es Su Iglesia. Donde se reúnen dos o tres en Su nombre.

Hacer creer que las iglesias son representadas por el Vaticano y lo que representa es igual de errónea que el pretender hacer creer que los partidos políticos representan al pueblo. Existen muchas denominaciones que dicen ser representantes de Cristo. Pero lo cierto es que DIOS no es una religión, y mucho menos una denominación religiosa.

*1 Corintios 3:16*
¿No sabéis que sois *templo* *de* *Dios*, y que el Espíritu *de* *Dios* mora en vosotros?
17 Si alguno *de*struyere el *templo* *de* *Dios*, *Dios* le *de*struirá a él; porque el *templo* *de* *Dios*, el cual sois vosotros, santo es.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2019)

Evangelios apócrifos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Asi es, hubo comunidades "evangelicas" de entonces que manejaban textos que decian ser sagrados. ¿como es posible no creer en la Iglesia en donde fue elevado a autoridad Pedro y creer que la Biblia que conocemos es la verdad y no la que manejaban los "evangelicos" de entonces? La Iglesia dejó fuera estos textos, ¿sino esta el Espiritu Santo en la Iglesia Catolica que seguridad hay de que se decidiera bien?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2019)

Las iglesias las fundan los APOSTOLES que estan autorizados, que van de aqui para alla creando comunidades. Es una unica iglesia, es como cuando los Ovispos sacerdotes fueron a America a creear nuevas Iglesias, son la misma Iglesia con la misma Obediencia entonces a Pedro.

¿sino de que la Imposicion de manos si cualquiera como los Hijos de Esceva que habian oido de cristo podian fundar iglesias? La biblia nos advierte de que estos no TENIAN AUTORIDAD. De hecho San Pablo HA DE RECIVIR LA AUTORIDAD DE ANANIAS que es Apostol de la iglesia



GatoAzul dijo:


> La Iglesia con sus distintas sucursales, se fundan sobre La ROCA que es Cristo y gracias a Su Espíritu que es QUIEN guía a toda La Verdad. Discrepo sobre lo de Pedro. Para empezar a Pedro como persona, le tiene que llamar la atención Cristo hasta en tres ocasiones porque de dar de comer a "Sus ovejas" nada de nada (*Juan 21*). Cristo le llama Simón, hijo de Jonás en las tres ocasiones puesto que Pedro como persona no es nuestra ROCA-Petra. En ningún sitio dice en las Escrituras que Pedro (persona) tiene las llaves del cielo, SINO LA ROCA, El Espíritu de DIOS que es a quien Cristo se estaba dirigiendo en ese momento cuando dijo con aterioridad "sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella"... . Las puertas del Hades no prevalecen sobre la IGLESIA, no sobre PEDRO. La palabra ROCA en la lengua Griega es PETRA. Sobre LA ROCA, no sobre la persona de Pedro, se edifica la Iglesia (reunión en Cristo).
> 
> *Lucas 6:48*
> Semejante es al hombre que al *edifica*r una casa, cavó y ahondó y puso el fundamento sobre la *roca*; y cuando vino una inundación, el río dio con ímpetu contra aquella casa, pero no la pudo mover, porque estaba fundada sobre la *roca*.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2019)

Y evidentemente es normal que en los primeros dias hubiera controverias que las hubo, pero eso no es igual que cisma, pues una autoridad si desautoriza a otra, una de las dos no puede perdurar. Y san pablo y san pedro tienen autoridad luego no se desautorizaron. El cisma es cosa del diablo y de la arrogancia pues verdad hay una.


----------



## GatoAzul (12 Nov 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Las iglesias las fundan los APOSTOLES que estan autorizados, que van de aqui para alla creando comunidades. Es una unica iglesia, es como cuando los Ovispos sacerdotes fueron a America a creear nuevas Iglesias, son la misma Iglesia con la misma Obediencia entonces a Pedro.
> 
> ¿sino de que la Imposicion de manos si cualquiera como los Hijos de Esceva que habian oido de cristo podian fundar iglesias? La biblia nos advierte de que estos no TENIAN AUTORIDAD. De hecho San Pablo HA DE RECIVIR LA AUTORIDAD DE ANANIAS que es Apostol de la iglesia




Digo yo, que para contestar a lo que escribo, lo primero que debe de hacer es leer. De nada le vale ser repetitivo cuando lo que expone no se ajusta a las Escrituras. Simplemente se dedica a escribir lo que le han inculcado como "doctrina" en su lugar de reunión, pero no ajustándose a las Escrituras. Para tener autoridad, hay que tener al Espíritu de DIOS. No conozco a ningún hombre sobre la faz de la tierra que tenga autoridad por sí mismo y sin el Espíritu de DIOS. Conozco a farsantes que les gusta disfrazarse de santos y mucha religiosidad, pero que a la hora de la verdad no son más que ningún otro. Hipócritas sirviéndose a sí mismos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2019)

Como que no se ajusta a las escrituras? aquien da la llaves del cielo JESUCRISTO? se las da a Satanas segun tu?
Lo que no se ajusta a las escrituras es tu idea de que cualqueira como los Hijos de Escevea invocando a Jesus tengan autoridad.
Lo que no se ajusta a las escrituras es tu idea de que cualquiera podia autoproclamarse pastor sin recivir una imposicion de manos.

Elección de siete diáconos

6 En aquellos días, como creciera el número de los discípulos, hubo murmuración de los griegos contra los hebreos, de que las viudas de aquéllos eran desatendidas en la distribución diaria.

2 Entonces los doce convocaron a la multitud de los discípulos, y dijeron: No es justo que nosotros dejemos la palabra de Dios, para servir a las mesas.

3 Buscad, pues, hermanos, de entre vosotros a siete varones de buen testimonio, llenos del Espíritu Santo y de sabiduría, a quienes encarguemos de este trabajo.

4 Y nosotros persistiremos en la oración y en el ministerio de la palabra.

5 Agradó la propuesta a toda la multitud; y eligieron a Esteban, varón lleno de fe y del Espíritu Santo, a Felipe, a Prócoro, a Nicanor, a Timón, a Parmenas, y a Nicolás prosélito de Antioquía;

6 a los cuales presentaron ante los apóstoles, quienes, orando, les impusieron las manos. 

¿¿Para que les imponen las manos si ya eran hombres de buen testimonio, llenos de espiritu santo y sabiduria?? ¿Para hacer de bonito? Es una ordenacion sacerdotal.


Lo que no se ajusta a las escrituras es que uno pueda tener vida en su interior sin comer del cuerpo y beber de la sangre de Cristo:

JUAN6: 53Entonces Jesús les dijo: En verdad, en verdad os digo: si no coméis la carne del Hijo del Hombre y bebéis su sangre, no tenéis vida en vosotros. 54El que come mi carne y bebe mi sangre, tiene vida eterna, y yo lo resucitaré en el día final

Teneis que lleer mas la biblia los protestantes.



GatoAzul dijo:


> Digo yo, que para contestar a lo que escribo, lo primero que debe de hacer es leer. De nada le vale ser repetitivo cuando lo que expone no se ajusta a las Escrituras. Simplemente se dedica a escribir lo que le han inculcado como "doctrina" en su lugar de reunión, pero no ajustándose a las Escrituras. Para tener autoridad, hay que tener al Espíritu de DIOS. No conozco a ningún hombre sobre la faz de la tierra que tenga autoridad por sí mismo y sin el Espíritu de DIOS. Conozco a farsantes que les gusta disfrazarse de santos y mucha religiosidad, pero que a la hora de la verdad no son más que ningún otro. Hipócritas sirviéndose a sí mismos.


----------



## GatoAzul (12 Nov 2019)

Pablo escribió a los de Corintio sobre las divisiones debido a eso de "soy de la iglesia de Pablo, o la de Pedro..." etc.

*1 Corintios 1*
10 Os ruego, pues, hermanos, por el nombre de nuestro Señor Jesucristo, que habléis todos una misma cosa, y que no haya entre vosotros divisiones, sino que estéis perfectamente unidos en una misma mente y en un mismo parecer. 

11 Porque he sido informado acerca de vosotros, hermanos míos, por los de Cloé, que hay entre vosotros contiendas. 

12 Quiero decir, que cada uno de vosotros dice: Yo soy de Pablo; y yo de Apolos; y yo de Cefas; y yo de Cristo. 

13 ¿Acaso está dividido Cristo? ¿Fue crucificado Pablo por vosotros? ¿O fuisteis bautizados en el nombre de Pablo? 

14 Doy gracias a Dios de que a ninguno de vosotros he bautizado, sino a Crispo y a Gayo, 

15 para que ninguno diga que fuisteis bautizados en mi nombre. 

16 También bauticé a la familia de Estéfanas; de los demás, no sé si he bautizado a algún otro. 

17 Pues no me envió Cristo a bautizar, sino a predicar el evangelio; no con sabiduría de palabras, para que no se haga vana la cruz de Cristo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2019)

Gracias por recordarnos que SOLO existe una Iglesia. Una unica autpridad sacerdotal que representa la Iglesia Catolica cuyos Apostoles tienen ascendencia por imposicion de manos en los primeros apostoles.



GatoAzul dijo:


> Pablo escribió a los de Corintio sobre las divisiones debido a eso de "soy de la iglesia de Pablo, o la de Pedro..." etc.
> 
> *1 Corintios 1*
> 10 Os ruego, pues, hermanos, por el nombre de nuestro Señor Jesucristo, que habléis todos una misma cosa, y que no haya entre vosotros divisiones, sino que estéis perfectamente unidos en una misma mente y en un mismo parecer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2019)

De lo que hemos visto, si San Pablo pide unidad sin division, en que nos hemos de unir?
_en los que han recivido la autoridad de la imposicion de manos desde los apostoles y dicen que solo existe una unica iglesia y forma de atar las cosas en el cielo
_en los que dicen que cada uno con su biblia es autoridad y dice ser veraz cuando ata en el cielo, cada uno una cosa bien distinta

Entre los segundos nisiquiera existe el modo de unir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2019)

@GatoAzul a todos nos gustaria tener autoridad al coger una biblia de lo que queda atado en el cielo, condenar y señalar cual es la voluntad de dios, hablar como heraldo de Dios. Y en eso consiste el protestantismo, pero eso es soberbia. Las llaves del cielo las tiene a quien se la han dado, los apostoles de la iglesia son aquienes han ordenado, y hasta el mas sencillo de ellos recibe autoridad para el perdon de los pecados, cosa que toda la inteligencia humana con la biblia en la mano no puede.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2019)

Desde los garajes podeis ladrar a pleno pulmon contra el Santo Padre, que unos fariseos don nadies como vosotros no vais a revocar la Autoridad que tiene el Sucesor de Pedro elegido en Sagrado Concilio, para colocar la luciferina vuestra.

Menudas firmas entre laicos y protestantes, para hacerle la competencia a Norauto.
Rev Michael Menner, Pastor


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2019)

Acusaciones basadas en documentos que no establecen doctrina, mentiras repetidas de que ese documento ordena sacerdotisas y casados cuando no lo hace, ¿panteismo? delirios que solo estan en su inquinoso y acusador espiritu ........ pero él no es cismatico que ataca a la Iglesia en base a sus propios prejuicios sobre la honorabilidad de esta, la cismatica es la Iglesia que se aparta de él. Demasiado soberbiio para ir al garaje de los lucifebres, se fundara uno nuevo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Nov 2019)

En fin, ya vemos que aqui vuestras prioridades son atacar a la Iglesia, porque en argumentarle a @GatoAzul cuales son los motivos por los que la Iglesia de Pedro es la unica iglesia de Cristo eso no os importa. Todos cargais con el mismo pecado de soberbia que Lurero, necesitais tener las llaves del cielo en vuestras manos.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Nov 2019)

Veo que, poco a poco, el Ariki acaba por convencer a @Sapo Concho .

Me alegro...  

(Kairós estaba siendo una mala influencia, haces bien en ir acercándote a las explicaciones de vizcaíno)


----------



## Cuncas (14 Nov 2019)

Ya veo que las chaladuras del caniche histérica posesa de marikiki y sus dos laceras vienen de lejos:

Aquí el forero Nefersen argumentando brillantemente con base conocimientos y con la *razón* ante todo (no olvidemos que a la Fe se llega por la razón y quien no llega a Ella así realmente nunca llega a tenerla) y un ariki fanático, papólatra (para colmo sin estar bautizado ni cristianizado, si lo llega a saber el bueno de Nefersen...) echando espumarajos sin sentido por la boca.

Nueva Herejía de Papa Paco: "Jesús tiene sangre pagana"

Bernalda luce por su falta de luces, ya que como siempre delega en un tarado para que hable por él, bga más perdido que un pato en un garaje mirando a ver de donde sopla el viento para acomodar la vela y que no parezca queda tan en evidencia como realmente queda (al final no da salido del embarcadero).

Me largo de este hilo en el que un enfermo mental y 2 cizañeras (bernalda y su pareja de hecho bga) no hacen más que darse palmaditas entre ellos afirmando las chorradas más estúpidas que hayan salido de la mente enfermiza de un supuesto ser racional. He visto que aquí hay un problema de orgullo, de tara mental profunda, problemas mentales, y sobretodo de ausencia Fe vedadera en Dios (no en la persona humana, a pesar de todo, de un Papa o pachamamadas varias, que de esa fe sí que hay de sobras). 

*Falta de Fe en Dios por parte de un papólatra que no está cristianizado y ni siquiera bautizado* (marikiki) que en todo su orgullo se cree con derecho, siendo un pagano de los pies a la cabeza, de interpretar a su libre albedrío las Sagradas Escrituras y de 2 personajes (llamémoslos así) que se dicen "cristianos" de rama floja (dejémoslo así también) que en su orgullo y egolatría han defendido, ya no sólo las chaladuras de su tarado adoptado como mascota, sino de cuantiosas aberraciones basadas en la incoherencia doctrinal papólatra que quedan a la vista del que quiera verlas en las páginas de este hilo.

Doy las gracias, en especial a Kairós, por el esfuerzo y por la cantidad de conocimientos que han vertido en este hilo y a otros de los que he aprendido mucho.

Creo que lo que había que exponer al respecto del tema del hilo ha quedado claro y que los desmanes de este pachapapa y la curia pachapapera han quedado en evidencia, ya no sólo por lo que se avisó sino también por lo que finalmente se corroboró. Las "perlas" que nos regale este pachapapa de ahora en adelante no es más que una repetición de lo de siempre: ambigüedades, herejías, y mezclas de grano con cizaña a partes desiguales. Lejos de ayudar al buen católico a acercarse a Dios más bien lo aleja (aún más si cabe después de todo el daño que ha hecho el CVII) y no hace más que crear un desasosiego de espíritu en los fieles y entre ellos; así que, por mi parte, es cuestión de salud de espíritu y sana Doctrina, apartarme de este hilo, cebado adrede de locura e incoherencias (¿falta de autoestima?¿carencias afectivas?), por parte de este trio de... lo que quiera que sean... de todo menos buenas personas de buena Fe.*

*


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2019)

amigo, no te sientas mal por haber desautorizado a Kairós, además ni siquiera se ha enfadado contigo, así que todo perfecto.

gracias por tu mensaje privado, que hayas tomado la iniciativa de contactarme es otro paso hacia delante en nuestro camino a la cordualidad.

un afectuoso saludo.



Sapo Concho dijo:


> Ya veo que las chaladuras del caniche histérica posesa de marikiki y sus dos laceras vienen de lejos:
> 
> Aquí el forero Nefersen argumentando brillantemente con base conocimientos y con la *razón* ante todo (no olvidemos que a la Fe se llega por la razón y quien no llega a Ella así realmente nunca llega a tenerla) y un ariki fanático, papólatra (para colmo sin estar bautizado ni cristianizado, si lo llega a saber el bueno de Nefersen...) echando espumarajos sin sentido por la boca.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Nov 2019)

Hace tiempo que llevan en chile quemando Iglesias,



Desinfocatolica se hace eco hoy, estaba desmasiado ocupada atacando al Papado.
Desinfovaticana no lo ha elevado siquiera a noticia, unos quemas Iglesias y los otros vilipendian contra ella.
¿habeis oido a @Kairós pronunciarse contra la quema de Iglesias en chile?¿a alguno de estos sedegarajistas? Si acusan al Papa de cuando no se pronuncia contra errores que cometen sacerdotes es que está a favor de los mismos, ¿no han de ser estos acusados de COMPLICES con la destrucción de los templos?

@Bernaldo, esta gente son agentes,. No hay introspección en ellos ni debate como si lo hubo con otros que presentaron razones y trataron de rebatir las que se presentan, @Kairós se limita al corta-pega propagandistico, le causa urticaria el Hispanismo como confesó pues su motivacion es politica dentro de la estrategia de subversion que existe para America, y el sapo bueno, le hace de tandem como letrina parlante. 

Unos se llevan la fama y otros cardan la lana.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Nov 2019)

Eres bastante mermao si crees que la Presidenta de bolivia es el Papa Francisco en persona.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Nov 2019)

Los sedegarajistas citais mucho la biblia y eso ni autoriza lo que haceis ni desautoriza a la bilbia.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Nov 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Hace tiempo que llevan en chile quemando Iglesias,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el rollo quemaiglesias está clarísimo... por cierto, veremos a ver por dónde nos sale el nuevo gobierno en España, probablemente comiencen con los primeros amagos, no creo que aún se atrevan con la Cruz del valle de los Caídos pero sí que buscarán ir dando pasitos preparatorios pallá.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Nov 2019)

No hay confusión, mientras que unos defendemos la Iglesia, otros la atacais



Unos preparan el discurso de odio y despues se recogen las nueces. Desinfovaticana aun no se ha pronunciado, quien caya otorga, segun dicen ellos mismos del papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Nov 2019)




----------



## Bernaldo (18 Nov 2019)

pero, pobre hombre, ¿aún no te has dado cuenta de que el Ariki ha aniquilado todas tus triquiñuelas en el hilo?

has quedado como una rata... no tiene vuelta de hoja.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Nov 2019)

Detectaron vertido clandestino de residuos peligrosos en Plottier (Argentina) - Gestores de Residuos

esto no es algo que deba de ser confesado?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Nov 2019)

Hace falta ser soberbio para decir que un Sagrado Concilio está tomado por el hades. 
Ironicamente quien tiene concilio con lucifer es quien sostiene que la iglesia ha sido tomada por el hades, cosa que por promesa de Dios no pede serlo jamas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Nov 2019)

Es el primer evangelista que veo disfrazado de cura catolico, lo de atacar al clero era comun en ellos pero no les hacia tan desvergonzados.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Nov 2019)

exorcistas anónimos? secretismo y católico no pueden ir juntos... si hacen ayuno y oración sincera, repararán en que posiblemente ellos estén siendo víctimas de esa influencia diabólica que pretenden exorcizar.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Nov 2019)

estás como una auténtica chota, ahora Bergoglio entronizó los demonios en el Vaticano... con el permiso de Dios ¿eh, lumbreras?


----------



## liantres (20 Nov 2019)

Dejadlos, son víctimas de su libro sagrado, creían que podían revocar la jerarquia y un meteorito impacto y todo se fue atpc. 

Pues serafin tiene potestad sobre el que habita entre tablones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Nov 2019)

Más autoridad que Amorth son los Cardenales y si ellos dicen que a los demonios se les expulsa con A, se les expulsa con A. No puede enmenderla el obrero al Arquitecto. 

Los que en absoluto pueden expulsarlos son los lucifrebes con los que fraternizais. que estan fuera de la Iglesia y que les sucede como a los hijos de esceva

Antes prevalecerá el humo de satanas en vuestras soberbias consciencias que prevalecera en la Iglesia, pues es la promesa de Cristo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Nov 2019)

habla de la catadura moral de estas viboras acusar de gravisimas cosas desde el anonimato, hasta en la bastardizo derecho civil el acusador debe de identificarse. El humo se satanas ya ha entrado en sus moyeras.



Bernaldo dijo:


> exorcistas anónimos? secretismo y católico no pueden ir juntos... si hacen ayuno y oración sincera, repararán en que posiblemente ellos estén siendo víctimas de esa influencia diabólica que pretenden exorcizar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

MATEO 12:31 Por tanto os digo: Todo pecado y blasfemia será perdonado a los hombres; mas la blasfemia contra el Espíritu no les será perdonada.







Lo realmente preocupante seria admitir en eucaristia a los que blasfemais contra la iglesia sin arrepentiros ni ver falta ninguna en ello.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

Sera en la biblia modificada de los herejes porque en ningun lado dice proselitismo, de todos modos ya hemos visto como los paganos amazonicos han terminado comulgando y arrodillandose ante Dios, y que el CVII ha sido un exitazo visto como la iglesia ha mantenido su fuerza evangelizadora en el pantanal de hedonismo en el que ha naufragado el mundo protestante.

Lo que si dice es que la Iglesia jamas será tomada por el hades, tienes que leer más la biblia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

la fiebre del sedegarajismo luciferino nos propicia momentos delirantes, como el de estos payasos don nadies engreidos al punto que creer que lo que expelen por su boca es juicio de dios y que tienen autoridad por encima del Jefe de la Iglesia. 



Lo que denota el cacao maravillao de estos personajes es que por un lado reconocen la clave del primado Papal ¿como es que no se someten a el y estan en cisma desde hace mil años? Y aqui viene el ardid de lucifer, ejque la Iglesia está tomada por el hades y por eso no nos deja mas opcion que ser rebeldes y hacer de nuestra conciencia autoridad que proviene de Dios.

Es descacharrante, podrian hacer una gran show con los lucifebristas y demas cretinos pero la soberbia que gastan les impide ponerse de acuerdo en nada, salvo en que la Iglesia es menos que cada uno de ellos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

mientras los chuchos labran la Iglesia sigue cabalgando





seguir rabiando


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

Bochornoso ridiculo, en ningun lado dice hacer proselitismo, cosa que afirmabas que se ordenaba en pentecostes. Lucifer te susurra falsedades para que sostengas tu soberbia frente a la Iglesia, que es la que tiene autoridad para decidir como se ha de hacer la pastoral.


----------



## BGA (26 Nov 2019)

Mira Ariki qué me he encontrado enlazado al vídeo de los que pusiste antes, cosa rara porque la red arde en contra del Papa Francisco. ¿Desde cuándo el "bien" y la verdad se expone con tanto frenesí en la Red?. ¿Desde cuándo inflama las pasiones y otras cosas?. ¿Desde cuándo el bien "acusa" y no retrocede aún cuando es pillado en la mentira y la manipulación?. Pues desde nunca.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

En fin @Kairós, con esa moyera necrosada que gastas que te da el combo de la psicopatia + cretinismo, dudo que entiendas la diferencia entre hacer proselitismo del Evangelio y difundir el Evangelio. El que hace proselitismo caza y el que difunde pesca.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

Asi es a todos los une su ataque a la Jerarquia porque la jerarquia es lo que se opone al deseo luciferino de la autosuficiencia de la conciencia. Estan infectados de liberalismo y se creen que pueden corregir a la jerarquia como si fueran tertulianos, que la jearquia esta para hacer bonito y que no tiene autoridad intrinseca. 

Efecto Dunning-Kruger - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Este deseo narcisista está en el nucleo del asunto, en el Origen como aquella pelicula en la que se metian en la moyera de la gente para hacerles cambiar la personalidad. Lo que viene a continuación es atrezzo y secundario, las suposiciones voluntaristas y entender las cosas como convienen ect, pretenden crear ese ilusorio mundo en el que el soberbio no tiene mas alternativa que revelarse contra los que son más que él porque Dios asi lo dispuso y asi hay que aceptarlo y punto final.



He visto unos cuantos minutos del video y un 10 al padre por no ponerse de perfil



BGA dijo:


> Mira Ariki qué me he encontrado enlazado al vídeo de los que pusiste antes, cosa rara porque la red arde en contra del Papa Francisco. ¿Desde cuándo el "bien" y la verdad se expone con tanto frenesí en la Red?. ¿Desde cuándo inflama las pasiones y otras cosas?. ¿Desde cuándo el bien "acusa" y no retrocede aún cuando es pillado en la mentira y la manipulación?. Pues desde nunca.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

Descacharrante, y sin embargo en ningun lado de pentecostes dice que hay que hacer proselitismo tal y como lucifer te susurro que asi ponia para poder atacarle al Papa. 
Proselitismo= cazar
Evangelizar=pescar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

@Kairós soberbio, tienes la moyera demasiado necrosada para corregirle al Sucesor de Pedro cual es la estrategia pedagogica a seguir para evangelizar. Menudo payaso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

Mundo de ficción que se han montado estos irredentos pecadores para sustentar su propio rebeldia, aqui el Papa predicando el Evangelio en tailandia hace 4 dias.


----------



## BGA (26 Nov 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Asi es a todos los une su ataque a la Jerarquia porque la jerarquia es lo que se opone al deseo luciferino de la autosuficiencia de la conciencia. Estan infectados de liberalismo y se creen que pueden corregir a la jerarquia como si fueran tertulianos, que la jearquia esta para hacer bonito y que no tiene autoridad intrinseca.
> 
> Efecto Dunning-Kruger - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Su estilo no es el nuestro pero sus verdades son las mismas. Éste si que es un soldado de cuera, Bernaldo, indígena o mestizo además.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

Encuentra donde dice textualmente que se ha de hacer proselitismo, porque una cosa es declararse proselito o ser proselito y otra es que lo sea a causa del proselitismo. Nuevamente la necrosis cerebral te convierte en presa facil de lucifer, si tubieras fe al menos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

Esto es un ejercito y se nota demasiado, va como la seda, la jerarquia es la legimita fundada por Cristo asi que no existen dudas. El rebelde apestado es, que ha de purificarse. Los irredentos desde los garajes suerte con sus respectivos burdeles de mal vivir.



BGA dijo:


> Su estilo no es el nuestro pero sus verdades son las mismas. Éste si que es un soldado de cuera, Bernaldo, indígena o mestizo además.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

MATEO 16:20 

"20. Entonces mandó a sus discípulos que no dijesen a nadie que él era el Cristo."

Por sus obras se le conoció al Cristo, pescó. Francisco I ha profundizado mucho en el evangelio, se ve que ha reflexionado mucho en ello. Y le atacan!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

Sigo esperando que encuentres el mandato EXPLICITO de hacer proselitismo porque lo demas son fantasias que te montas en tu infectada moyera para atacar al Papa. Tu dijistes que en pentecostes se ordena hacer proselitismo, pues ahora eres exclavo de tus palabras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

Pregunta a los sedegarajistas, si la iglesia está tomada por el hades ¿como puede oficiar sacramentos? ¿pueden los que trabajan para el infierno oficiar sacramentos y hacer presente la sangre de cristo?

cri cri cri

la comunion con cristo os EXIGE aceptar que la iglesia no está tomada por el hades. La luciferina idea de que la iglesia ha sido tomada por el hades, os expulsa de facto de la comunión, pues anula la eucaristia. Hay una inteligencia maligna en esto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

tan sencillo como que deje de divagar y ponga mandato explicito de hacer proselitismo tal y como usted dijo que se hacia en pentecostes. Ah! que se lo invento para atacarle al Papa y hacer el deseo de los enemigos de la Iglesia

Quizas sera su psicopatia la que le impide comprender que es diferente hacer proselitismo a difundir. El proselito busca adeptos es un comercial, el evangelizador quiere dar a conocer y luego ya los peces se lanzan a las redes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

Te falta comprension lectora.. Una cosa es que un sacerdote sea un pecador pero que pueda oficiar sacramentos dado que está autorizador por la Iglesia que tiene autoridad para convertir en legitimos incluso sacramentos oficiados por un sacerdote pecador, y otra caso es que la Iglesia que está tomada por el Hades con la jerarquia y el papa sirviendo a lucifer, ordenando ovispos y eligiendo sacerdotes de acuerdo a la voluntad de lucifer, preparando ritos de acuerdo al hades. ¿puede la casa de satanas oficiar sacramentos?

Y si puede oficiarlos, entonces que más da que este o no esté tomada por el hades. Es que los herejes creeis que Cristo crea una iglesia en vano cuando en la casa del mismo demonio pueden oficiarse sacramentos. Debes de creer como el resto de herejes que la fe sola del que concurre al acto satanico legitima el sacramento, dado que asi lo vives en el garaje. pero eso no es cierto.

No me aburras con la parrafada heretica de que la Iglesia es el anticristo pues no puede ser tomada por las fuerzas del hades por mateo 16:18.


----------



## Cuncas (27 Nov 2019)

BGA dijo:


>



Eso fue el 20 de Octubre y el 4 Noviembre... ese mismo Padre Toro dice...



Se enrolla un poco, pero la respuesta está minutos depués... (38:30 del vídeo)

San Lucas 22.31

Bible Gateway passage: Lucas 22:31-32 - Reina-Valera 1960

"31 Dijo también el Señor: Simón, Simón, he aquí Satanás os ha pedido para zarandearos como a trigo; "

Su respuesta se resume en que el diablo tiene permiso para zarandear a la Iglesia para purgarla y limpiarla (de idólatras y papólatras como vosotros)... Así que, finalmente, está remitiendo también a la visión de León XIII que mencionó Kairós y que vosotros tachastéis de herejía, "chipironismo", y todas las diversas y creativas chorradas sin sentido que acostumbráis a vomitar en vuestros comentarios papólatras... (aunque el Padre Toro siga defendiendo a bergoglio al decir que permite se cumpla la profecía... un modo muy curioso de verlo cuando es el mismo bergoglio el que apostata cayendo en la idolatría e incitando a los fieles al mismo gravísimo error, o de dar marcha atrás en vista de que caía de lleno en la papoplatría... e intentando, también así, que los fieles no abandonen la Fe católica y se pierdan en el protestantismo después de ver las pachamamadas bergoglianas... aunque el tarado de marikiki siga viendo en su enfermiza mente todo ese espectáculo idolátrico como una estrategia de evangelización )

Vaya... vaya... vaya... Si al final hasta los que han defendido al pachapapa hasta los límites de la apostasía rectifican (a su manera y evadiendo la cuestión fundamental sobre el personajillo de bergoglio) en vista de que ya no había manera cristiana de sustentar toda esa farsa en el fondo idolátrica; pero, eso sí, estoy seguro de que vosotros tres no pensáis rectificar y seguiréis al pachapapa como buenos papólatras en su gran apostasía hasta al infierno... Saludos a lutero y a bergoglio en el Hades....

Otros sacerdotes, con la Fe y la Doctrina mucho más claras nunca dudaron de lo que cualquier cuerdo pudo ver a simple vista ya desde que empezó el sindiós amazónico...


----------



## BGA (27 Nov 2019)

Buen vídeo y cuánta desfachatez que se utilice contra los que estamos con el Papa, mensaje que hace suyo con las Sagradas Escrituras en la mano el Padre Toro.

"Me da pena escuchar a sacerdotes y laicos decir que el Papa pecó de idolatría...". ¿Pero ha visto el vídeo?.

1:14:26

Todos nos equivocamos y en ocasiones salir de nuestro error pasa por curas de humildad que no estamos dispuestos a asumir... Pero si eso no es honesto, por más que humano, la extrema deshonestidad es persistir en el error, la mentira, el retorcimiento y la difamación en nombre de algo distinto que uno mismo y mucho peor aún cuando con esas mimbres pretenden algunos asegurar que defienden la Fe. La suya lo dudo.


----------



## BGA (27 Nov 2019)

Gran "hombre" este Viganó... Nada más que decir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Nov 2019)

Estas como una regadera, el que acude a la eucaristia acude en presente y de nada le sirve que durante 1.000 años se haya celebrado de acuerdo a formalidad si cuando va se encuentra tomado por las fuerzas del hades:







Segun tú el delincuente que se disfraza de cura y su impio sequito sacramentan. Sin olvidar que manejas ideas contradictorias, por una lado sostienes que la Iglesia oficiará Desolación y por otro sostienes que tal cosa no puede hacerse porque la iglesia tiene 2.000 años de historia y el presente no le afecta. 

Evidentemente que si solo quedaran 100 la iglesia seguiria existiendo, y el Papa estaria el primero de entre ellos, y son los hijos de esceva los que se quedarian fuera. Asi que en lo unico que se parecen los garajes lucifebres y demas sedegarajistas a ese escenario es en el pauperrimo numero de acolitos nada más.

El Papa es más que un Obispo, así que esa "profecia" protege a los Papas de cualquiera conjura de Obispos que pretenda derrocarle.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Nov 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Estas como una regadera, el que acude a la eucaristia acude en presente y de nada le sirve que durante 1.000 años se haya celebrado de acuerdo a formalidad si cuando va se encuentra tomado por las fuerzas del hades:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un personaje ese cura venezolano, no? menuda somanta le mete a los telepredicadores y ciberpredicadores contra el Papa Francisco. Parece que los panchievangélicos de su zona le tienen una tirria que no le pueden ver, parece que está haciendo un cortafuegos contra él ejército de víboras de las diferentes sectas que pululan por América tratando de quebrar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Nov 2019)

Tiene una intervención epica en un garaje protestante en el que les pasa la manopor la cara con versiculos de la Biblia sobre que la eucaristia no es solo una conmemoración. Los sedegarajistas de hoy y de ayer leen poco la biblia tanto que fardan dé. Tampoco necesitan la biblia porque se creen que Dios piensa como ellos y habla por boca de ellos, de cada uno una cosa distinta. La biblia necesariamente confirma lo que antes a predispuesto su conciencia, y sino vea al viperino @Kairós que afirmaba que en pentecostes se clama por el proselitismo. Lo pone ahy segun él, no hace falta ni mirarlo, aunque no lo ponga claro. El humo de satanas se ha colado en sus huecas molleras asi que hay espacio de sobra.

Y como ya deberia de saber todo el mundo, protestantizar ha dejado de ser una cuestion de fe, es un arma geopolitica para causar la división. Existe una ofensiva en hispanoamerica para sumirla en un vertedero comunista y la fragmentación anticatolica por los agentes de siempre es parte de la agenda. Triste ver a tanto tonto util remando en la dirección del hades.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Un personaje ese cura venezolano, no? menuda somanta le mete a los telepredicadores y ciberpredicadores contra el Papa Francisco. Parece que los panchievangélicos de su zona le tienen una tirria que no le pueden ver, parece que está haciendo un cortafuegos contra él ejército de víboras de las diferentes sectas que pululan por América tratando de quebrar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Nov 2019)

Descacharrante, ahora es el jurado el que debe de atar los cabos que sostienen la acusación, atalos tú vibora o esque igual lo que se queda atado en un nudo es tu reptante figura. A saber de que inmundo pozo de barbarie procedes porque desconoces fundamentos basicos del derecho, ya en la remota epoca de Hamurabi se establece la gravedad de acusar y aquellos que lo hacen ligeramente son severamente castigados. No digamos ya acusar al Sucesor de Pedro y Sumo Pontifice de la Iglesia de Cristo, el azufre es poderoso en ti. 

Los integrantes de los pueblos indigenas que antes adoraban a su deidad tribal vimos que pasaron a santiguarse en la Basilica de San Pedro al final del Sinodo, mal final para los agentes detras de la voladura de Hispanoamerica y la Cristiandad. Por sus obras conocemos al sinodo, paganos comulgando y viboras escupiendo veneno.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Nov 2019)

Haces el ridiculo chapoteando en tu piscinita de barro. Por ejemplo nos recuerdas que:

675 Antes del advenimiento de Cristo, la Iglesia deberá pasar por una prueba final que sacudirá la fe de numerosos creyentes

CUANDO SOYS LOS QUE AFIRMAIS QUE LA IGLESIA HA SIDO TOMADA POR EL HADES LOS QUE HABEIS FLAQUEADO EN LA FÉ Y NO PASAIS LA PRUEBA







Y ES EL CLERO QUE SE REVELAN CONTRA LA AUTORIDAD GUIADOS POR SU CONCIENCIA LOS QUE HACEN ACOPIO SIN FIN DEL HUMO DE LUCIFER EL REVELDE

*con la aprobación del Sagrado Concilio, enseñamos y definimos ser dogma divinamente revelado que el Romano Pontífice, cuando habla ex cathedra, esto es, cuando, ejerciendo su cargo de pastor y doctor de todos los cristianos, en virtud de su Suprema Autoridad Apostólica, define una doctrina de Fe o Costumbres y enseña que debe ser sostenida por toda la Iglesia, posee, por la asistencia divina que le fue prometida en el bienaventurado Pedro, aquella infalibilidad de la que el divino Redentor quiso que gozara su Iglesia en la definición de la doctrina de fe y costumbres. Por lo mismo, las definiciones del Obispo de Roma son irreformables por sí mismas y no por razón del consentimiento de la Iglesia. De esta manera, si alguno tuviere la temeridad, lo cual Dios no permita, de contradecir ésta, nuestra definición, sea anatema.*

Estas empanado en una densa niebla de azufre que ocupa la extensión de la piscina de soberbia que chapoteas, tu situación es comica y seguro que hace las delicias de algun angel caido.


----------



## EGO (28 Nov 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Nov 2019)

Segun opinión del padre fortea y me parece arto razonable, es que la rebelión en el cielo fue catalizada por 2 eventos, El primero en que Diós reveló que se haria de carne, eso se entendió como una humillación pra su persona y un menosprecio hacia los propios angeles. Y el segundo que haria de la Virgen Maria la criatura creada que habria de estar en la cuspide de todo lo que ha sido creado, por encima de tremendas inteligencias angelicales como la del propio lucifer. La revelión fue catalizado por que Dios no mostro ser a la medida de las soberbias angelicales.

¿como va a manifestarse la sangre y cuerpo de cristo en una Eucaristia sencilla?¿he lucifebree?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Nov 2019)

Conversiones contantes y sonantes bien valen unas canoas paco y unas tallas amazonicas. Vosotros ya sabeis que las tallas amazonicas no son nada, ¿entonces que fuerza os lleva a la Apostasia? ¿creeis que los Cardenales y el Propio Papa toman por algo lo que vosotros ignorantes sabeis que no es nada? A la soberbia vuestra le gustaria saber más que la alta jerarquia pero teneis el cerebro hueco y el acopio de azufre no se ve obstaculizado.

Todas las tallas y canoas seran reducidas a cenizas aqui está en juego el Espiritu Inmortal del hombre, vuestra fijación por las cosas que estan muertas os delata que soys del reino de la muerte.

Mirad como pesca la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Nov 2019)

Era menor incluso en el Eden porque era de Carne, cretino.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Nov 2019)

Aprieta más el serrin en ese calavera hueca que luego viene el diablo y te deja cascajos de azufre puro.

GENESIS 3:8
Y oyeron al SEÑOR Dios que se paseaba en el huerto al fresco del día; y el hombre y su mujer se escondieron de la presencia del SEÑOR Dios entre los árboles del huerto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Nov 2019)

Descacharrante herejia para salir del ridiculo. Dios se paseaba por el Eden, pero no se paseaba realmente. Son las blasfemias de los anatemas y hay que excomulgarlos.

Ademas cretino, aqui todo el mundo ha entendido la desconcertacion de los angeles cuando dijo que se manifestaria como Hombre salvo tú. Debes de tener un ci de 80 manos o menos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Nov 2019)

divertido vidreo de los hijos de esceva, pero hay sobreactuacción de los actores malos

13 Allí, en Éfeso, andaban algunos judíos que usaban el nombre del Señor Jesús para expulsar de la gente los malos espíritus. Decían a los espíritus: «Por el poder de Jesús, de quien Pablo habla, les ordeno que salgan.»

14 Esto lo hacían los siete hijos de un sacerdote judío llamado Esceva. 15 Pero una vez, un espíritu malo les contestó: «Conozco a Jesús, y también conozco a Pablo, pero ustedes ¿quiénes son?»

16 Enseguida, el hombre que tenía el espíritu malo saltó sobre ellos y comenzó a golpearlos. De tal manera los maltrató, que tuvieron que huir del lugar completamente desnudos y lastimados. 17 Los que vivían en Éfeso, judíos y no judíos, se dieron cuenta de lo sucedido y tuvieron mucho miedo. Y por todos lados se respetaba el nombre del Señor Jesús.



EGO dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Nov 2019)

Largo idiota, muy inflado estas tu contra la Iglesia para la poca cosa que eres.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Nov 2019)

Pero no te habias largado mermao, tu palabra vale exactamente lo que vale el azufrado serrín que revolotea a sus anchas en tu hueca mollera, tienes que pagar para librarte de semejante pestilente basura.

Un parvular entiende a la primera que algunos angeles pudieron verse consternados ante la idea de que Dios fuera a manifestarse como un ser de Carne sujeto a la degradación y putrefacción, cuando ellos gozaban de la pureza eterna e inquebrantable del espiritu, seria algo asi como si decidiera manifestarse como negro en Alabama o peor. Y con lo de la Virgen Maria Idem de Idem, un ser que se ha desarrollado en un soporte mortal elevada sobre todas las jerarquias de angeles. Que estas profecias pudiera resultar en reveldia angelical es una hipotesis bastante creible, repito son hipotesis de las cosas que pudieron catalizar la revelion contra Dios

Y ademas, como te crees tontolastres que Dios pudo crearnos a su imagen y semejanza sino tenia él mismo de antemano una forma en el plano material. 

En fin tampoco es el tema del hilo, el tema del hilo es la escoria sin palabra que esta detras del ataque a SUMO PONTIFICE.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Dic 2019)

Cabe destacar que estos dos organismos no son reconocidos por la Santa Sede. El PCCh quiere una iglesia autocefala ortodoxa, de esas cuyos risibles anatemas contra el Papa tanto os gustan a los herejes.

En fin vosotros no es que ameis mas los garajes que a la Iglesia, sino que directamente odiais a la Iglesia:

“No permitáis que vosotros mismos seáis engañados por las taimadas declaraciones de aquellos que persistentemente claman que desean estar con la Iglesia, amar a la Iglesia, luchar para que la gente no salga de ella… sino juzgarlo por sus obras. Si ellos desprecian a los pastores de la Iglesia e incluso el Papa, si intentan por todos los medios evadir su autoridad para eludir sus directivas y juicios… entonces, ¿de qué Iglesia hablan esos hombres? Ciertamente no de la establecida sobre el fundamento de los apóstoles y profetas, con Jesucristo mismo como la piedra angular” (Ef 2,20)
San Pío X, discurso del 10 de mayo de 1909


----------



## Nico (4 Dic 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Segun opinión del padre fortea y me parece arto razonable, es que *la rebelión en el cielo fue catalizada por 2 eventos*, El primero en que Diós reveló que se haria de carne, eso se entendió como una humillación pra su persona y un menosprecio hacia los propios angeles. Y el segundo que haria de la Virgen Maria la criatura creada que habria de estar en la cuspide de todo lo que ha sido creado, *por encima de tremendas inteligencias angelicales como la del propio lucifer. La revelión fue catalizado por que Dios no mostro ser a la medida de las soberbias angelicales.*




===

   

¿ Ahora *el Génesis, el pecado original, los ángeles caídos y el Libro de Job* se entienden ? 

La teología islámica -cuya versión más próxima *es la que cita Kairós*- (ignoro si el Padre Fortea que *cita Ariki* "modifica" esa o ha llegado a su conclusión inspirado y por otra vía), para quedar completa hay que incluir que *Satanás le pide a Dios que LE DEJE PROBARLE que el hombre NO LO AMA y, para ello, que pueda TENTARLO.

Y Dios acepta y por eso el Demonio está AUTORIZADO a actuar en el mundo* (de lo contrario sería un absurdo que hubiera un ser inferior a Dios con derecho a influir en su obra) y corresponde a los hombres -con su libre albedrío-, conocer a Dios y ser capaces de superar las pruebas del demonio.

Job claro como el agua !! 

La concepción integral del bien y del mal y el "derecho" del Demonio *a actuar en la Creación* (cosa que el catolicismo -y el cristianismo en general NO EXPLICA ADECUADAMENTE-) se comprenden con claridad meridiana con la sencilla explicación islámica.

Y, cuando uno entiende la Creación y sus razones ES MAS SENCILLO TENER UNA FE SOLIDA y no una mera supestición basada en la ignorancia o en la cita aberrante de preceptos bíblicos QUE NO SE ENTIENDEN en profundidad.

*Gracias Arcángel Gabriel* por usar a Mahoma (un Profeta con todas las de la Ley, casi igual a Moisés) para aclarar este punto *TAN DELICADO, IMPORTANTE Y FUNDAMENTAL* y en el cual, los católicos podemos comprender mejor nuestra Fe !!


----------



## Nico (4 Dic 2019)

Perdón... esta charla la teníamos *con Ariki y Karios en OTRO TEMA* (incorporé este comentario porque, estaban los dos y hablaban de lo que dejamos sin profundizar en el otro hilo -el tema del derecho de Satanás a "probar" al hombre-) cosa que está clarísimamente explicada en el *Libro de Job* pero, que si no tienes "la clave" para entender de lo que allí se habla, pasa a ser un libro incomprensible sobre el que muchos prefieren pasar "de puntillas" porque *no pueden explicar el rol y jerarquía del Demonio en la Creación.*

Así que, corto el off topic en este punto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2019)

Pensaba que hibas a abrir un hilo para tratarlo, ¿donde a quedao?

Como te decia Lucifer es un ser más de la creación y como a ser de la creación que es, Dios le da derecho a ejecutar conducta, que es lo que le permite en libro de Job, que sea libre de actuar levantando el cerco que se lo impedia sobre Job, que al parecer era del mundo el unico que tenia ese cerco en exclusiva o no todos lo tenian. Lucifer es una conciencia autonoma, en una epoca tenia muchas virtudes pero se corrompio, pero podia arrepentirse quizas y volver a la casa de Dios quien sabe, quizas Dios buscaba darle un ejemplo con Job.

Evidentemente si no existe ningun Cerco puesto por Dios por el que tu no puedes causarle mal a alguien, tampoco se lo pone Dios a Satanas porque prima el libre albedrio. No hay escandalo ninguno aqui, porque no hace falta ir a Job, ¿porque Dios no levanta barreras que protegen a los inocentes de los malvados? porque no serian libres, el malvado y el inocente serian indistinguibles entre ellos si estas barreras existieran, si cada vez que levantamos el puño para herir a alguien nos quedasemos paralizados no seriamos autonomos, seriamos marionetas.



Nico dijo:


> ===
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2019)

En resumidas cuentas, el libro de Job no debe de entenderse como que Dios pone a prueba a Job. *Sino que Dios consuma el libre albedrio en el mundo*, pues quizas solo si dejara de proteger a Job artificialmente podria ser genuina la lealtad de Job. 

No dice porque lo hace, a saber, habla parco, sencillamente accede a que se consuma el libre albedrio, dejando que las conductas puedan expresarse plenamente, lo que ocasiona de forma secundaria que Job sea accesible a satanas y se vea en una encrucijada. Con dos caminos, el de aceptar con humildad el mundo creado por Dios y a Dios como su benefactors pese al mal que causan los otros seres que Dios ha creado, o enmendarle la plana llamandole desde chapucero hasta malvado mayor.


----------



## Nico (5 Dic 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Como te decia Lucifer es un ser más de la creación *y como a ser de la creación que es, Dios le da derecho a ejecutar conducta*, que es lo que le permite en libro de Job, *que sea libre de actuar* levantando el cerco que se lo impedia sobre Job, que al parecer era del mundo el unico que tenia ese cerco en exclusiva o no todos lo tenian.
> 
> Evidentemente *si no existe ningun Cerco puesto por Dios por el que tu no puedes causarle mal a alguien, tampoco se lo pone Dios a Satanas* porque prima el libre albedrio. No hay escandalo ninguno aqui, porque no hace falta ir a Job, *¿porque Dios no levanta barreras que protegen a los inocentes de los malvados?* porque no serian libres, *el malvado y el inocente serian indistinguibles entre ellos* si estas barreras existieran, si cada vez que levantamos el puño para herir a alguien nos quedasemos paralizados no seriamos autonomos, seriamos marionetas.



Ni te imaginas el *PEDAZO DE ARGUMENTO TEOLOGICO* que acabas de esbozar.   

Y lo señalo porque si buscas la DOCTRINA, los TEXTOS SAGRADOS y, hasta la opinión de los DOCTORES DE LA IGLESIA no encuentras un fundamento tan bien planteado como el que acabas de esbozar.

Para que se entienda... si buscas en el material de la Iglesia NO HAY (al menos en todo lo que yo he visto) una justificación tan clara a "_por qué Dios autoriza al Demonio a influir, afectar o tentar a los humanos_".

El propio *San Agustín* decía que "_buscaba una explicación y no la hallaba_"  y, para el Catecismo -donde está sintetizada la doctrina católica- lo señalan como "_un gran misterio_".



> ¿De dónde viene el mal? _Quaerebam unde malum et non erat exitus_ ("_Buscaba el origen del mal y no encontraba solución_") *dice san Agustín* (_Confessiones_, 7,7.11)





> *395* Sin embargo, el poder de Satán no es infinito. No es más que una criatura, poderosa por el hecho de ser espíritu puro, pero siempre criatura: no puede impedir la edificación del Reino de Dios. Aunque Satán actúe en el mundo por odio contra Dios y su Reino en Jesucristo, y aunque su acción cause graves daños —de naturaleza espiritual e indirectamente incluso de naturaleza física—en cada hombre y en la sociedad, *esta acción es permitida por la divina providencia* que con fuerza y dulzura dirige la historia del hombre y del mundo. *El que Dios permita la actividad diabólica es un gran misterio*, pero "nosotros sabemos que en todas las cosas interviene Dios para bien de los que le aman" (_Rm_ 8,28).



¿ Qué tal ?... Diez puntos para tu percepción -y quizás hasta es inspirada-.

Mis felicitaciones y reconocimiento.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2019)

Gracias @Nico, sirva esto para despejar inquinas injustificadas contra Dios. Que el coran es el libro escrito por un hereje trastornado paco de escaso calado nos lo ilustra en que El islam no entiende siquiera el libre albedrio, sino que todo es un soliloquio de Allah, incluso el mal debe de ser voluntad de Allah, por eso pinta un Allah grotesco y caprichoso, un demonio de facto:

*Sura 74:31.... Así es como Allah extravía a quien quiere y guía a quien quiere.*

Tienes expresiones a patadas de esta indole, de como envia demonios para confundir a la gente que él quiere confundir porque le da la gana y punto. Esta es una exegesis equivocada de Job como hemos visto, Dios no envia demonios PARA hacer el Mal, o Dios no nos envia asesinos para asesinar, Dios crea una multitud de espiritus autonomos que son plenamente libres de ejecutar las conductas que permiten sus cuerpos o los pensamientos que permitan sus conciencias sin ser teledirigidos o limitados, y es la libertad de estos seres que se trasforman en demonios o asesinos pero no son creados como tales. Y cuando los demonios susurran o cain asesina, lo hacen en su propio nombre, no como enviados de Dios. El problema de poder ser nosotros mismos, es que podemos ser cualquier cosa que queramos, y lo mismo alzar un puñal que una mano de ayuda.

De hecho es mas prueba a Satanas que a Job, porque es Satanas quien cree saber más que Dios y quiere participar en una prueba de hecho, solo que quizas ignora el calado de esta prueba pues esta cegado; cosa que fracasa pues Job es finalmente Leal a Dios, y es satanas quien demuestra lo poco leal que es a Dios y demuestra lo Impio que es haciendo el mal cuando Dios le ha dado oportunidad de ejecutar conducta sobre Job. En su inquina contra Job de tratar de ponerlo en mal lugar es Satanas el que finalmente sale perjudicado en el Favor del Creador, lo cual es tremenda ironia, y es curioso que Lucifer sea victima de una, sera que el ansia viva es muy intenso en él.



Nico dijo:


> Ni te imaginas el *PEDAZO DE ARGUMENTO TEOLOGICO* que acabas de esbozar.
> 
> Y lo señalo porque si buscas la DOCTRINA, los TEXTOS SAGRADOS y, hasta la opinión de los DOCTORES DE LA IGLESIA no encuentras un fundamento tan bien planteado como el que acabas de esbozar.
> 
> ...





Nico dijo:


> Ni te imaginas el *PEDAZO DE ARGUMENTO TEOLOGICO* que acabas de esbozar.
> 
> Y lo señalo porque si buscas la DOCTRINA, los TEXTOS SAGRADOS y, hasta la opinión de los DOCTORES DE LA IGLESIA no encuentras un fundamento tan bien planteado como el que acabas de esbozar.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2019)

Decir que la iglesia está tomada por el hades no es justamente una herejia pequeña, pero tambien aplica la cita.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Dic 2019)

algunos se van bajando del burro


----------



## BGA (10 Dic 2019)

Mi enhorabuena Ariki que comparto con Nico. Leí tu mensaje en su día pero no siempre un dispone de la sensibilidad necesaria para captar las sutilezas, dándose el caso además que tales son palabras llanas y conceptos llanos que sin embargo no es posible engranarlos de manera que parezcan tan reveladores. El "libre albedrío" tiene un calado tan profundo como nuestra naturaleza humana pero también angélica y diabólica.

Michas "filosofías" tienden a quitarle peso a esa nuestra naturaleza de manera que explicarla se convierte en un auténtico galimatías que o quedan en suspenso para las mentes menos duchas en la materia, o producen auténticos esperpentos y monstruos. Ese oscilar entre ser simples animales con pretensiones y ser al tiempo como dioses, constata una vez más que el esfuerzo por no reconocernos como somos y con ello no reconocer tampoco cuáles son nuestras responsabilidades como individuos particulares y como humanidad, resulta en abismos a cuya profundidad se entrega el hombre que no quiere rendir tributo a nada por considerarse insignificante o demasiado importante. Ese "eslabón perdido" del pensamiento moderno, más que perdido ha sido rechazado de mala manera y sus propuestas como alternativa no mejoran para nada la situación. Diría incluso que en realidad no deseamos saber la verdad sino una verdad que se ajuste a nosotros en un punto tal que el libre albedrío no sea necesario para explicar nada. Es como querer respirar por despecho despreciando el aire o dejar de hacerlo porque prolonga la agonía.

Reconocer el Mal como persona que actúa bajo la suprema libertad y reconocernos a nosotros como tan libres que podemos por nosotros mismo llegar a la máxima expresión de la maldad, casi me lleva a las puertas de considerar si el hombre por sí solo pueda ser tan "malo" como el Diablo, pues que sea el iniciador de camino perverso a través de la mentira y de la seducción, no evita que tengamos un universo completo de autonomía para el Mal.

Vengo "barruntando" alguna figura mental que sea capaz de expresar la intuición que tengo sobre la verdadera dimensión del hombre y en este punto creo que la cosa se va materializando más claro y rápido de lo que pensaba... Gracias amigo.


----------



## ElCalvo (10 Dic 2019)

La iglesia católica se puede ir A LA MIERDA, que méritos hace para ello.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Dic 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Mi enhorabuena Ariki que comparto con Nico. Leí tu mensaje en su día pero no siempre un dispone de la sensibilidad necesaria para captar las sutilezas, dándose el caso además que tales son palabras llanas y conceptos llanos que sin embargo no es posible engranarlos de manera que parezcan tan reveladores. El "libre albedrío" tiene un calado tan profundo como nuestra naturaleza humana pero también angélica y diabólica.
> 
> Michas "filosofías" tienden a quitarle peso a esa nuestra naturaleza de manera que explicarla se convierte en un auténtico galimatías que o quedan en suspenso para las mentes menos duchas en la materia, o producen auténticos esperpentos y monstruos. Ese oscilar entre ser simples animales con pretensiones y ser al tiempo como dioses, constata una vez más que el esfuerzo por no reconocernos como somos y con ello no reconocer tampoco cuáles son nuestras responsabilidades como individuos particulares y como humanidad, resulta en abismos a cuya profundidad se entrega el hombre que no quiere rendir tributo a nada por considerarse insignificante o demasiado importante. Ese "eslabón perdido" del pensamiento moderno, más que perdido ha sido rechazado de mala manera y sus propuestas como alternativa no mejoran para nada la situación. Diría incluso que en realidad no deseamos saber la verdad sino una verdad que se ajuste a nosotros en un punto tal que el libre albedrío no sea necesario para explicar nada. Es como querer respirar por despecho despreciando el aire o dejar de hacerlo porque prolonga la agonía.
> 
> ...



porfa, BGA, reenlázanos al mensaje de marras... que ya me he perdido en este hilo.


----------



## BGA (10 Dic 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> algunos se van bajando del burro



Así le hemos defendido. Compuerta contra el enfrentamiento religioso, racial, económico, cultural... y todos los demás enfrentamientos que las noticias no paran de anunciarnos y con la que creo que se está preparando una especie de conciencia apocalíptica.

Érase una vez un Papa que estaba solo entre iguales pero acompañado del corazón limpio del hombre humilde. Espero que su obra tenga continuidad porque si se cede parece claro que las verdaderas fuerzas de hades tomarán por fin el control y no de la Iglesia sino del Mundo, ante el que la Iglesia poco podría hacer sino replegarse para siempre o hasta el Milagro. 

Saben de su derrota, pero quien se significa con tal entusiasmo por el Mal, es él el propio Mal incapaz de revertir las consecuencias de su osadía.


----------



## BGA (10 Dic 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> porfa, BGA, reenlázanos al mensaje de marras... que ya me he perdido en este hilo.



Mensage de Ariki 3344 de la página anterior o el enlace de Nico en el primero de esta página.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2019)

Fascinante testimonio, me alegro. Este hilo nos a servido para recapacitar y comprender las razones que guian al Santo Padre, asi que ha sido de provecho. Nadie esta libre de que el azufre revolotee en torno a si mismo, pero lo fundamental es no aferrarse a él para que el primer soplido se lo lleve.



Bernaldo dijo:


> algunos se van bajando del burro


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Dic 2019)

Nico dijo:


> Ni te imaginas el *PEDAZO DE ARGUMENTO TEOLOGICO* que acabas de esbozar.
> 
> Y lo señalo porque si buscas la DOCTRINA, los TEXTOS SAGRADOS y, hasta la opinión de los DOCTORES DE LA IGLESIA no encuentras un fundamento tan bien planteado como el que acabas de esbozar.
> 
> ...



Trato de meterme lo mínimo en cuestiones teológicas porque me considero un enano en ese campo. ¿No ha hecho el Ariki una especie de formulación basada en la refutación de la herejía dualista?

Saludos.


----------



## Nico (10 Dic 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Trato de meterme lo mínimo en cuestiones teológicas porque me considero un enano en ese campo. ¿No ha hecho el Ariki una especie de formulación basada *en la refutación de la herejía dualista?*



Si, en efecto. Pero ha usado un argumento precioso que, aunque esté "escondido" en la doctrina de la Iglesia -*que no dice lo contrario*-, lo esboza de un modo sencillo y preciso (como hace el Islam en este punto).

La discusión arrancó porque el *Libro de Job* es de una ENORME PROFUNDIDAD mística y teológica pero, en la doctrina católica pasan un poco de puntillas del mismo destacando -como mucho- la virtud de Job de mantenerse fiel a Dios, etc. PERO, el problema es que esto arranca con Dios dándole permiso al Diablo para hacer lo que quiera con Job (salvo matarlo) y Job es sometido a torturas inenarrables.

¿ Qué clase de Dios -al menos uno bueno y amoroso- puede autorizar, *ni más ni menos que al DIABLO a torturar a un pobre humano* ?

Aunque te parezca mentira en la teología y doctrina católicas ese tema es bastante difuso (arriba puse la opinión de San Agustín y el punto correspondiente del Catecismo).

Y, la discusión -aquí o en otro hilo- venía porque el Islam lo aclara con toda precisión-.

*Ariki Mau*, sin usar al Corán o al Islam como fuente y sin salirse del Canon católico explica *el profundo sentido de LIBRE ALBEDRIO* y lo hace de un modo fantástico (podrían pulir un poco su explicación y sumarla al Catecismo y ganaría MUCHISIMO en profundidad y calidad en este punto).

Pero, también como dices no deja de ser una "_sutileza_" de la teología y la parte esotérica de la religión que no suele ser tema que ocupe en demasía al creyente de todos los días.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2019)

Gracias @BGA. Ya nos iras dibujando como es esa figura mental. Si me lo preguntas el hombre es un navegante en algo asi como un gigantesco parque tematico, un mapamundi de todos los objetos y escenarios de la conciencia y que esta limitado por aquello que solo Dios conoce. Uno decide recorriendo los casillos en que lugares por voluntad propia quiere transitar, cada pasillo despliega nuevas habitaciones, una realidad antes minuscula se torna ahora en totalidad, lo que antes era axfisiantes ahora es infimo. 

Asi transitando decidimos los escenarios en los que el Espiritu se constituye, ese escenario paulatinamente decidido pasa a formar parte de la constitucion del Espiritu. Y este mapamundi de los objetos del espiritu es Absoluto, no cabe relativismo aunque todo esta recogido en él y tiene un lugar, pues solo a traves de Cristo se constituye en el Espiritu el cercano vinculo con Dios por gracia de su infinito amor, humildad y misericordia.



BGA dijo:


> Vengo "barruntando" alguna figura mental que sea capaz de expresar la intuición que tengo sobre la verdadera dimensión del hombre y en este punto creo que la cosa se va materializando más claro y rápido de lo que pensaba... Gracias amigo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2019)

Ahora toca comparar a esos Filosofos y Estatistas que no dudarian en sacrificar la libertad de los hombres para conformar la Utopia en la tierra, vease Nancysmo, comunismo, ecoterrorismo ect. Su pretensión es eliminar la autonomia para que el individuo sea una terminal del partido, un zombie que actua conforme a alcanzar el paraiso en la tierra. Compare el egoismo y pretensiones de estos tiranos con la generosidad de Dios, aun nos permite el crimental. 

Dios tenia y tiene poder para crear la sociedad perfecta de hombres maquina, que actuan tal y como se les manda. Por lo que nos demuestra que no es un tirano, que es mejor que aquellos que dicen tener buenas intenciones y grandes planes para los hombres, poblará Jerusalem por los que con su voluntad han buscado el camino. 

APOCALIPSIS 21 Después vi un cielo nuevo y una tierra nueva, porque el primer cielo y la primera tierra habían dejado de existir, lo mismo que el mar. 2 Vi además la ciudad santa, la nueva Jerusalén, que bajaba del cielo, procedente de Dios, preparada como una novia hermosamente vestida para su prometido. 3 Oí una potente voz que provenía del trono y decía: «¡Aquí, entre los seres humanos, está la morada de Dios! Él acampará en medio de ellos, y ellos serán su pueblo; Dios mismo estará con ellos y será su Dios. 4 Él les enjugará toda lágrima de los ojos. Ya no habrá muerte, ni llanto, ni lamento ni dolor, porque las primeras cosas han dejado de existir».

5 El que estaba sentado en el trono dijo: «¡Yo hago nuevas todas las cosas!» Y añadió: «Escribe, porque estas palabras son verdaderas y dignas de confianza».

6 También me dijo: «Ya todo está hecho. Yo soy el Alfa y la Omega, el Principio y el Fin. Al que tenga sed le daré a beber gratuitamente de la fuente del agua de la vida. 7 El que salga vencedor heredará todo esto, y yo seré su Dios y él será mi hijo. 8 Pero los cobardes, los incrédulos, los abominables, los asesinos, los que cometen inmoralidades sexuales, los que practican artes mágicas, los idólatras y todos los mentirosos recibirán como herencia el lago de fuego y azufre. Esta es la segunda muerte».



Nico dijo:


> Si, en efecto. Pero ha usado un argumento precioso que, aunque esté "escondido" en la doctrina de la Iglesia -*que no dice lo contrario*-, lo esboza de un modo sencillo y preciso (como hace el Islam en este punto).
> 
> La discusión arrancó porque el *Libro de Job* es de una ENORME PROFUNDIDAD mística y teológica pero, en la doctrina católica pasan un poco de puntillas del mismo destacando -como mucho- la virtud de Job de mantenerse fiel a Dios, etc. PERO, el problema es que esto arranca con Dios dándole permiso al Diablo para hacer lo que quiera con Job (salvo matarlo) y Job es sometido a torturas inenarrables.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (12 Dic 2019)

La propaganda encadena causas y efectos dejando fuera toda capacidad analítica sobre los contextos y las circunstancias. Si la paciencia, la confianza, la esperanza, la caridad y la misericordia son el resultado de la Fe, el que presume efectos perversos a causas no explicadas ni comprendidas a través de la Fe y de la razón, usa la razón para establecer límites a la Fe y al mismo Dios.

La parábola del buen samaritano sería hoy para estos puritanos un insulto para los judíos y para los que hoy se presentan como cristianos verdaderos...


----------



## BGA (12 Dic 2019)

Hablando de samaritanos una persona no judía fue capaz de obrar como le gusta a Dios y personas judías, muy judías precisamente, obraron en contra de lo que le gusta a Dios. Si va a contradecir un mensaje expresado por el mismísimo Cristo, le creo capaz de todo, incluso de hacerse pasar por quien no es.


----------



## BGA (12 Dic 2019)

No necesito leerla. Contradiga si puede esa parábola y luego hablamos.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Dic 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Hablando de samaritanos una persona no judía fue capaz de obrar como le gusta a Dios y personas judías, muy judías precisamente, obraron en contra de lo que le gusta a Dios. Si va a contradecir un mensaje expresado por el mismísimo Cristo, le creo capaz de todo, incluso de hacerse pasar por quien no es.



cómo que le crees capaz de todo? ya ha demostrado toda la desfachatez posible en este hilo... el tipo es un sinver que ni siquiera cree en lo que dice.


----------



## BGA (12 Dic 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> cómo que le crees capaz de todo? ya ha demostrado toda la desfachatez posible en este hilo... el tipo es un sinver que ni siquiera cree en lo que dice.



El hilo es largo y muchos no lo leerán completo. Sus métodos son siempre los mismos y por ello deben tener respuesta periódicamente para que el lector sepa en realidad qué y cómo debatimos todos.


----------



## BGA (12 Dic 2019)

Siempre con el dedo acusador. Desmienta la parábola si puede y no me moleste más si no es para hacerlo.


----------



## BGA (12 Dic 2019)

¿Cristo se contradice?. No hay nada menos católico que enfrentar textos sagrados para obtener de su aparente contradicción un rédito vano o cosas peores.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Dic 2019)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Cristo se contradice?. No hay nada menos católico que enfrentar textos sagrados para obtener de su aparente contradicción un rédito vano o cosas peores.



por eso calla y acude a extractos separados cuando se le recuerda que está escrito que las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán sobre la Iglesia, porque el tipo este, nada menos, que se atreve a contradecirlo en sus acusaciones contra el papa y la mayor parte de obispos y cardenales.

con esa acción lo único que consigue es realmente acusarse a sí mismo, es decir... queriendo acusar es él quien no está bebiendo del agua que Él nos da.


----------



## BGA (12 Dic 2019)

Y como resulta que usted "no es literalista" -salvo si le conviene serlo- seguro que no tendrá ningún inconveniente en explicarnos el sentido de la parábola de Buen Samaritano. ¿No?.


----------



## BGA (12 Dic 2019)

Son sus prejuicios los que van por delante de su juicio. No se engañe.


----------



## BGA (12 Dic 2019)

El prejuicio se nutre de la desconfianza que anula el buen juicio. Un buen juicio es posible si y solo si se acepta que los hechos y las presunciones no tienen nunca el mismo valor. Quienes aquí están intentando ir más allá de lo que parece evidente bajo el paraguas de la promesa de Cristo, no son ustedes, que prefieren ir más allá de lo que parece evidente bajo el paraguas del Apocalipsis. Están acusando al Papa por lo que hace pero le dan más importancia a las teóricas consecuencias de lo que hace, osea, eso es un prejuicio que pone por delante de los hechos supuestas intencionalidades de Francisco. Están poniendo en práctica esa distopía que dice que hay que actuar contra el delincuente antes de cometa el delito...


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Dic 2019)

va quedando por enésima vez claro que no estás en Comunión con la Iglesia.


----------



## Niño Dios (13 Dic 2019)

Hi bitxessssssssssss...

*Tema mítico* : - El vaticano reconoce que el cristianismo es comunismo: "En este momento, los que mejor implementan la doctrina social de la Iglesia son los chinos"

‘China is the best implementer of Catholic social doctrine,’ says Vatican bishop | Catholic Herald

Bye tovaritxes...


----------



## Niño Dios (13 Dic 2019)

One more... 

Cardenal chino denuncia acuerdo del papa Francisco con el Partido Comunista


----------



## Niño Dios (13 Dic 2019)




----------



## Bernaldo (13 Dic 2019)

amigo @SenPuntos , ya te echaba de menos por aquí, me preocupa que hayas ido perdiendo un poco de constancia, me gustó mucho esa fase en la que defendías la integridad de la Doctrina Católica

¿ha pasado algo para que dejes de considerarte católico?

un abrazo.


----------



## Niño Dios (13 Dic 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> amigo @SenPuntos , ya te echaba de menos por aquí, me preocupa que hayas ido perdiendo un poco de constancia, me gustó mucho esa fase en la que defendías la integridad de la Doctrina Católica
> 
> ¿ha pasado algo para que dejes de considerarte católico?
> 
> un abrazo.





Ya estás borratxa, vanutxy? O todavía te dura la _cruda _de ayer, _wey_? Cuándo he defendido yo tu superstición judeohereje o tu organización criminal vaticoñista?



Vete al veterinario a que te mire porque traes un delirium tremens del quince...



Y no procede que el Patrón rinda cuenta de sus actos a los macuarros como tú, pero voy a ser magnánimo y te diré que si supieses lo que estuvo haciendo Tú Patrón harías dos cosas: morirte de envidia por unas y cargarte en yhvh por otras...



Ya puestos, no sé si no te llegó la notificación pero a @Insurgencia le interesaba tu opinión sobre este particular...

Corrupción: - Así malgasta la iglesia católica el dinero de los tontos útiles: despilfarró 726 millones de dólares donados para los más pobres en negocios turbios

Ale, en cualquier momento te vuelvo a conceder audiencia... Pay attention beaner...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2019)

Puede que este el asunto bastante tibio si a la escoria sedegarajista aun no os a caido el sello del anatema como le callo a Lucifevre, tambien es que vosotros soys mas cobardes que aquel.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2019)

¿Y por qué no van a estarlo impia serpiente si asi lo solicitan los implicados? ¿No han de acudir los sacerdotes a la llamada de los poseidos acaso? Ellos no le acusan al clero de ser servidores del demonio. Pero tu que les acusas de tal cosa, como van a estar presentes en tu lecho de muerte a menos que quieras que te lleven al infierno.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2019)

como va a estar en comunion con aquello que cree que es el hades? esta en comunión con el reducido heretico garaje del que procede el mermaó.



Bernaldo dijo:


> va quedando por enésima vez claro que no estás en Comunión con la Iglesia.


----------



## Cuncas (13 Dic 2019)

Más claro, el agua. Hay quien no quiere ni puede entender las más sencillas palabras de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo y sin embargo entiende perfectamente todas las ambigüedades y relativismos bergoglianos (o más bien aceptan ciega e idolátricamente las palabras de su ídolo), que contradicen la Palabra de Dios, para colmo, sin ver conflicto alguno en ellas. Extraña "clarividencia" esa...

La iglesia católica, la única que puede y debe llamarse *cristiana*, no se debe reunir con la secta protestante, ni con la musulmana, ni con ninguna otra. No puede haber unión ni consenso religioso con herejes y paganos y si lo hay ya no es crisitiano.


----------



## Niño Dios (14 Dic 2019)




----------



## Niño Dios (14 Dic 2019)

Another head hangs lowly
Child is slowly taken
And the violence, caused such silence
Who are we mistaken?
But you see, it's not me
It's not my family
In your head, in your head, they are fighting
With their tanks, and their bombs
And their bombs, and their guns
In your head, in your head they are crying
In your head, in your head
Zombie, zombie, zombie-ie-ie
What's in your head, in your head
Zombie, zombie, zombie-ie-ie, oh
Du, du, du, du
Du, du, du, du
Du, du, du, du
Du, du, du, du
Another mother's breaking
Heart is taking over
When the violence causes silence
We must be mistaken
It's the same old theme
Since nineteen-sixteen
In your head, in your head, they're still fighting
With their tanks, and their bombs
And their bombs, and their guns
In your head, in your head, they are dying
In your head, in your head
Zombie, zombie, zombie-ie-ie
What's in your head, in your head
Zombie, zombie, zombie-ie-ie, oh oh oh oh oh oh oh ie-ie oh


----------



## Senran Kagura (14 Dic 2019)

Este hilo = autismo severo


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Dic 2019)

No existe ninguna iglesia bergogliana, sino un papa Francisco de la Iglesia Católica.

Y no solo es un buen papa, sino un gran papa, al que estás insultando inmisericordemente.

pero el trastorno que padeces tiene cura, empieza por que te arrepientas.


----------



## Fermoselle (14 Dic 2019)

A la chusma evangelica la han echado a patadas de Rusia .............................


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Dic 2019)

solo sueltas blablabla entre vómitos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2019)

escoria difamando nuevamente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2019)

Confusión generalizada es la que teneis los sedegarajistas al negar Mateo 16:18, pero no es una confusion dentro de la iglesia sino dentro de los garajes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2019)

con Iglesia bergogliana los herejes se refieren a aquello que queda fuera de los limites del garaje que frecuentan. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> No existe ninguna iglesia bergogliana, sino un papa Francisco de la Iglesia Católica.
> 
> Y no solo es un buen papa, sino un gran papa, al que estás insultando inmisericordemente.
> 
> pero el trastorno que padeces tiene cura, empieza por que te arrepientas.


----------



## Niño Dios (21 Dic 2019)

Jeloooooooooooouuuuuuuu...

Un estudio antropológico del Vaticano debate «las uniones homosexuales como expresión legítima y digna del ser humano»

La Iglesia Católica deja clara su postura sobre la sodomía: "La relación erótica homosexual no debe ser condenada"

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiii...


----------



## Niño Dios (21 Dic 2019)




----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 Dic 2019)




----------



## Niño Dios (21 Dic 2019)




----------



## Bernaldo (21 Dic 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Confusión generalizada es la que teneis los sedegarajistas al negar Mateo 16:18, pero no es una confusion dentro de la iglesia sino dentro de los garajes



sí, están muy alborotados contra el nuevo golpe que Francisco ha dado para erradicar el encubrimiento a los abusos de menore entre manzanas podridas que se colaron en la Iglesia.

ahora necesitan ir sacando nuevas difamaciones, cuanto más grotescas creen que más creíbles serán.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2019)

En cambio la rigidez de guardar obediencia al Papa eso ya no computa, cuando siendo Jefe de la Iglesia es rigidez más importante que lo que pueda hacer el clero a quien se está diriguiendo al parecer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2019)

Se han sacado de la chistera fantasmales declaraciones de un tal Kasper que pone en conciencia del Papa que está a favor de ordenar sacerdotisas, burdisima difamación que a esta basura descarada le trae sin cuidado.





Bernaldo dijo:


> sí, están muy alborotados contra el nuevo golpe que Francisco ha dado para erradicar el encubrimiento a los abusos de menore entre manzanas podridas que se colaron en la Iglesia.
> 
> ahora necesitan ir sacando nuevas difamaciones, cuanto más grotescas creen que más creíbles serán.


----------



## BGA (21 Dic 2019)

La pinza es efectiva y les sirve a todos. De un lado los hipermegacatólcos de toda la vida o un poco menos... que acusan a Francisco de compadrear con los progres, y del otro los hipermegamodernos que acusan a Francisco de dejarse manipular por los carcas.

Si ninguno duerme a gusto es porque su fracaso responde a inquietudes personales completamente alejadas de Cristo. La mala conciencia es lo que tiene. Solo esperamos la inminente llegada de nuevos luteros, calvinos y otros espirtunautas...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2019)

Papa es porque fue elegido en Sagrado concilio, pero vamos otro importantisimo asunto sobre el que los herejes acusan a la moral de la Iglesia de riguida.

Como ves serpiente la espada con la que amenazas te hiere a ti con peor herida.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2019)

burda propaganda antiCatolica, solo alguien de la estirpe de la serpiente puede emplear la mentira de una imagen que jamas se ha producido para atacar al Jefe de la Iglesia. Porque solo las serpientes consideran que el Papa no merece la minima consideracion en cuanto la formalidad en cuando se le acusa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2019)

Acusar al Papa de una postal que habra hecho un fulano X solo demuestra la inquina voluntarista que te guia. Ademas de que ya existe una Virgen de la Amazonia y si a las comunidades indigenas les es mas facil una transicion congnitiva hacia la Virgen Maria empleando imagenes que le son ya familiares como la de la mama pacha, son mas almas ganadas. Del mismo modo que se produjo una transicion desde el Sol Invictus a Cristo, al final como diria Wittgenstein empleas la escalera para alcanzar la terraza pero tiras la escalera cuando has llegado.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Dic 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Acusar al Papa de una postal que habra hecho un fulano X solo demuestra la inquina voluntarista que te guia. Ademas de que ya existe una Virgen de la Amazonia y si a las comunidades indigenas les es mas facil una transicion congnitiva hacia la Virgen Maria empleando imagenes que le son ya familiares como la de la mama pacha, son mas almas ganadas. Del mismo modo que se produjo una transicion desde el Sol Invictus a Cristo, al final como diria Wittgenstein empleas la escalera para alcanzar la terraza pero tiras la escalera cuando has llegado.



hoy estos tipos se han levantado con la manía -contra toda evidencia hasta la fecha- de que Francisco apoya la homosexualidad y el gaymonio, porque nosequé estudio antropológico dice nosequé que un periódico recorta y pone entre comillas.

unos "fenómenos"....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2019)

los pretextos que emplean para atacar a la IGlesia no se sostienen, evidentemente cuando tienes a serpientes que dicen que el Papa esta a favor del sacerdocio femenino cuando la realidad es que ha cerrado tal posibilidad de su propia palabra, no tienes a gente confundida sino a AGENTES. Ya sean AGENTES con proposito de la subversion marxista&luciferina o garajistas que quieren justificar su situacion de herejia y desolación.



Bernaldo dijo:


> hoy estos tipos se han levantado con la manía -contra toda evidencia hasta la fecha- de que Francisco apoya la homosexualidad y el gaymonio, porque nosequé estudio antropológico dice nosequé que un periódico recorta y pone entre comillas.
> 
> unos "fenómenos"....


----------



## Abort&cospelo (21 Dic 2019)

No me extrañaria nada. Los protestantes desde su aparicion en el siglo XVI han atacado sin descanso a cualquier posicionamiento catolico y defendido ellos su postura con un fanatismo mayor que el de los cruzados.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Dic 2019)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> No me extrañaria nada. Los protestantes desde su aparicion en el siglo XVI han atacado sin descanso a cualquier posicionamiento catolico y defendido ellos su postura con un fanatismo mayor que el de los cruzados.



está más que claro, solo hay tres posibilidades:

1. agentes
2. tontos útiles.
3. gente traumatizada/resentida.

en este hilo tenemos básicamente una combinación de 1. con 3.


----------



## BGA (21 Dic 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> está más que claro, solo hay tres posibilidades:
> 
> 1. agentes
> 2. tontos útiles.
> ...



Son apocalípticos que en cualquier momento sienten el fin de los tiempos y se suben ligeros de ropa a la cumbre de una montaña.... Muy católico todo. Muy católico...


----------



## BGA (21 Dic 2019)

Disculpe, me pilla usted ocupado...


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Dic 2019)

no solo sóis ciegos, sino también necios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2019)

nuevo catecismo sedegarajista con el patrocinio de la rosa mistica de colombia, excelente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2019)

ciegos y sordos sobre la clamorosa blasfemia de pretender que el Papa es el anticristo aderezando la tesis con manipulaciones y mentiras como que el Papa quiere ordenar sacerdotisas


----------



## Niño Dios (22 Dic 2019)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2019)

admito que los garajes ganan mucho cuando se les pone el tipico fondo verde chillon para proyectar contenido virtual, aunque el problema del clamoroso eco vacio del soberbio ego que preside la revision del carburador no lo terminan de arreglar.

Excomulgese
Anatematicese
Lagoazufrese


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Dic 2019)

¿Y donde está hay Francisco I para que digas que es el concierto de Navidad de Francisco? En tu imaginacion por supuesto.

Es un chow ludico-festivo, la indigena les pide que crucen las manos sin decirles para qué es, el que cuando empieza a soltar las ideicas esas de la mama pacha te crees que alguno de los sacerdotes está tomandose en serio las palabras tienes un problema de proyectar en los demas tu propio cretinismo. La chica ya esta contenta de que ha dicho su ideica, se le enseña que Dios es el benefactor y no hay madre en el cielo como Maria y a comulgar. Soys una pandilla de de viejas chochas victorianas que se escandalizan con nada


----------



## Cuncas (26 Dic 2019)

Luego los papólatras quieren que se les haga caso y se tenga en cuenta su idolátrica opinión.



> Son apocalípticos que en cualquier momento sienten el fin de los tiempos y se suben ligeros de ropa a la cumbre de una montaña.... Muy católico todo. Muy católico...



El problema de los papólatras es que mientras se afanan en blindar una férrea defensa a su ídolo descuidan la defensa de la cristiandad cubriéndola de una fina capa de barro. De ahí que sean idólatras más que cristianos.

Mateo 24:15-18

_"Por tanto, cuando veáis en el lugar santo la abominación desoladora de que habló el profeta Daniel (el que lee, entienda), entonces los que estén en Judea, *huyan a los montes*. El que esté en la azotea, no descienda para tomar algo de su casa; y el que esté en el campo, no vuelva atrás para tomar su capa."_

Pues claro que sí, muy católico. Tan católico que hasta San Mateo lo relata. en su Evangelio... Así os va.


----------



## BGA (26 Dic 2019)

No sois dueños del tiempo, por más que lo quisierais Muchos suicidios y estafas llevaron a muchos a la cumbre de esa montaña. Lo leyeron y pusieron de su parte el cómo y el cuándo y tantas fueron las amenazas como los malentendidos o cosas peores. Muchos también no podrán contarlo. Murieron haciendo lo que quería... Dios los perdone.


----------



## Cuncas (26 Dic 2019)

Claro que no somos dueños del tiempo... el dueño del tiempo es Cristo que es quien da esa advertencia. Lo que me parece curioso es que un papólatra apele al discernimiento entre los estafadores y sectas paganas cuando él mismo está defendiendo esa estafa y a su vez foma parte de una secta idolátrica extirpada del Crisitianismo que promueve la adoración de ídolos paganos dentro del templo. Demuestra mucha incoherencia que el mismo que apela a la razón de entender el mensaje de Cristo a la vez lo está desoyendo, lo desconoce y lo ignora, en virtud de defender "caiga quien caiga" a su falso profeta, que para colmo, contradice a Cristo. Es una locura para los que no estamos acostumbrados a cabalgar en la contradicción constantemente.

Está claro que Jesús no dirigía esa advertencia a sectas paganas, new age o a adoradores de extratrerrestres que son los que acaban en suicidios colectivos. Esa advertencia va destinada a los que siguen fielmente a Cristo, no a los papólatras e idólatras y seguidores de falsos profetas... Estos últimos, precísamente, son los que permitirán la abominación de la desolación en el lugar santo, que es lo que estáis haciendo ahora mismo los papólatras.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Dic 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Claro que no somos dueños del tiempo... el dueño del tiempo es Cristo que es quien da esa advertencia. Lo que me parece curioso es que un papólatra apele al discernimiento entre los estafadores y sectas paganas cuando él mismo está defendiendo esa estafa y a su vez foma parte de una secta idolátrica extirpada del Crisitianismo que promueve la adoración de ídolos paganos dentro del templo. Demuestra mucha incoherencia que el mismo que apela a la razón de entender el mensaje de Cristo a la vez lo está desoyendo, lo desconoce y lo ignora, en virtud de defender "caiga quien caiga" a su falso profeta, que para colmo, contradice a Cristo. Es una locura para los que no estamos acostumbrados a cabalgar en la contradicción constantemente.
> 
> Está claro que Jesús no dirigía esa advertencia a sectas paganas, new age o a adoradores de extratrerrestres que son los que acaban en suicidios colectivos. Esa advertencia va destinada a los que siguen fielmente a Cristo, no a los papólatras e idólatras y seguidores de falsos profetas... Estos últimos, precísamente, son los que permitirán la abominación de la desolación en el lugar santo, que es lo que estáis haciendo ahora mismo los papólatras.



¿Estuviste en misa el día de Navidad, Sapo Concho? ¿pediste sinceramente por el Papa?


----------



## Cuncas (29 Dic 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Estuviste en misa el día de Navidad, Sapo Concho? ¿pediste sinceramente por el Papa?



Sí, claro que fui a adorar y a besar al Niño. Y a papagogi le rezo un misterio doloroso diario, el de la Coronación de espinas a ver si se arrepiente de todas las blasfemias que vomita, se vacía de soberbia, y de una vez por todas se convierte al catolicismo y deja de condenar a los incautos papólatras a las llamas del infierno. ¿Tú cuántos vídeos de youtube pones al día para que el ordenador rece por ti al papagogi? (si no te salta el limitador de corriente del chabolo claro...)

Por cierto.... seguro que no os habéis enterado los papólatras de la nueva burrada solatada por la Pontificia Comisión Bíblica ala que el papagogi encargó revisar los conceptos dogmáticos bíblicos... para darles un nuevo enfoque más progremodernista. Será que durante 2000 años todos estaban equivocados acerca de la palabra de Dios... pero los designados por gogi vienen a corregirlos y a"iluminarnos" con su sabiduría progre... en vista de que todos los Papas, Doctores de la Iglesia, Profetas del Antiguo Testamento, eminentes teólogos y como no el mismisimo Dios estaban equivocados... Nada extraño para los papólatras, por supuesto.

La Pontificia Comisión Bíblica pregunta: "¿Qué es el hombre?" | InfoVaticana

El sodomita Salvini | InfoVaticana

Comisión bergogliana anti-Bíblica reduce el “pecado de Sodoma” a la “falta de hospitalidad”









Vanuchy si no lo entiendes... te lo traduzco:

*James Martin, el maricón* (sabes quien es) en su twiter, que parece su sacristía gay virtual...

"_El nuevo estudio del Vaticano sobre la Biblia analiza, entre otros temas, "Destrucción de Sodoma y Gomorra" (Génesis 19) y __"El levita y su concubina" (Jueces 19) En ambos casos, dice el estudio, *lo que se condena no es "una transgresión sexual", sino orgullo y agresión hacia un extraño o extraños que necesitan ayuda.*_"

Al parecer Sodoma y Gomorra no fueron destruidas por Dios por los vicios que en ellas se perpetuaban, como la sodomía... que va... si la sodomía es chachipilongui en la Vaticueva, el "pan nuestro de cada día" para más de uno de dos y de tres... No les cortemos el rollito al lobbie gay del after vaticano. Al parecer Sodoma y Gomorra no fueron destruídas por la sodomía sino por no acoger a los inmigrantes..., perdón... a los "visitantes"... Bonito matiz "extrapolado" para blanquear la homosexualidad y justificar el tráfico de seres humanos en el Mediterráneo...

Así que ahora tenemos que cambiar el término de "sodomitas" para los que se dan por culo (aún no han inventado el palabro) y emplearlo para referirnos a los que se oponen a las mafias que trafican con seres humanos ayudadas por la UE, que son los que fomentan la inmigración masiva y por tanto las muertes de inmigrantes en el Mediterráneo... a la vez que el saqueo y la pobreza en los países de los que provienen. Y a las mafias onegetas, y a las mafias que las ayudan en Libia, por ejemplo, haciendo posible la inmigración masiva tendremos que denominarles... ¿los mártires de la "sodomía"...? ¿o cómo? Bueno, ya nos lo dirán. 

Así que ya sabéis papólatras... poned una foto de Soros, o en su defecto de Óscar Camps, bien grande encabezando la mesa del comedor, meter a los menas moritos en vuestras casas si no queréis que el fuego de los cielos caiga sobre vosotros... y además vanuchy podrás aprovecharte del rabo del moro que tanto te mola en vista de que "dar por culo" (ahora ya no son sodomitas) está bien visto por papagogi y el lobbie gay del after vaticano.

Otra cosa más... ¿Sabes algo de para cuando es la beatificiación de Greta zumbada por el papagogi, vanuchi?


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Dic 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Sí, claro que fui a adorar y a besar al Niño.



Bien hecho, Sapo Concho. Tu tranquilo por lo otro, mejorará.


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Dic 2019)

Un grupo de feministas celebró la renuncia del Papa profanando Notre Dame

_Poco después de que se conociera la sorprendente noticia del Papa, un grupo de feministas de la organización Femen profanó la catedral parisina y sus integrantes se desnudaron en su interior con el objetivo de celebrar la renuncia de Benedicto XVI. 

Una vez semidesnudas hicieron sonar tres de las nuevas campanas que exhibe Notre-Dame mientras gritaban en inglés los eslóganes que llevaban pintados en el cuerpo: *"No más papa", "No a la homofobia" o "Crisis de fe"*. _

Benedicto XVI denuncia las "rivalidades" y la "división" en el seno de la Iglesia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Dic 2019)

Femen, sedegarajistas y herejes juntos y revueltos.

_*No más papa", "No a la homofobia" o "Crisis de fe"*. _



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Un grupo de feministas celebró la renuncia del Papa profanando Notre Dame
> 
> _Poco después de que se conociera la sorprendente noticia del Papa, un grupo de feministas de la organización Femen profanó la catedral parisina y sus integrantes se desnudaron en su interior con el objetivo de celebrar la renuncia de Benedicto XVI.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Dic 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Femen, sedegarajistas y herejes juntos y revueltos.
> 
> _*No más papa", "No a la homofobia" o "Crisis de fe"*. _



los anticatólicos del hilo en comandita con las femen.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ene 2020)

blablabla







PALABRA DEL SEÑOR!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ene 2020)

Tu le acusas al sacerdote que lo hace porque se averguenza, pero el dice que es porque no les va a hacer decir el "creo..." porque ha invitado expresamente a OTRAS confesiones religiosas.

Avergonzarse del Papa es avergonzarse de la decision de Cristo de darle las llaves del cielo y de la tierra.


----------



## Cuncas (11 Ene 2020)

Esto no va para los papólatras o para el enfermo mental de Ariki que está visto que morirá en el error y sin cristianizar pese a la gran número de veces que ha sido advertido. Esto va para los despistados que se puedan sentir confusos y se dejen llevar por el error y el pecado mortal de la papolatría poniendo la persona del Papa al nivel de Dios considerándolo la cuarta persona de la "santísima tetranidad".








Es decir, los apóstoles tenían también la potestad de "atar y desatar"... pero obviamente bajo consenso asistido por el Espíritu Santo y final y definitivamente primando *San Pedro* sobre ellos, Voluntad de Dios Nuestro Señor por nombrarle *PIEDRA FUNDADORA DE LA IGLESIA* (Cefas) dándole el deber de consolidarla en su fundación y permitiéndole de manera *ÚNICA sobre el resto* la *potestad final* de "atar y desatar". Los Papas son sucesores de San Pedro, Vicarios de Cristo, pero *no son San Pedro* a quien, como indica el Catecismo, a él *y solamente a él* se le otorgó esa capacidad infalible en única persona. El papagogi o Benedicto XVI o cualquiera de sus antecesores no fueron fundadores de la Iglesia Católica.

Catecismo de la Iglesia Católica, Primera parte, Segunda Sección, capítulo tercero, artículo 9, párrafo 4, 871-945

"El Señor hizo de Simón, al que dio el nombre de Pedro, *y solamente de él*, la piedra de su Iglesia."

Cuando vayamos al feliz encuentro con el Señor si es su Voluntad, no encontraremos al papagogi, ni al Papa del momento, guardando las puertas de los cielos... Encontraremos a San Pedro.

Y por si quedan dudas sobre el versículo 18:

"_(...) y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán sobre ella_"







Al ser *Cristo Cabeza del Cuerpo que es la Iglesia* es obvio que el Hades nunca prevalecerá sobre ella porque el Hades nunca prevalecerá sobre Cristo.

Catecismo de la Iglesia Católica, Primera parte, Segunda Sección, capítulo tercero, artículo 9, párrafo 2, 781-810

Al Catecismo de la Iglesia Católica me refiero. Cuidado con los paganitos sin cristianizar y ni siquiera bautizados, más protestantes de "sólo escritura" que católicos, aunque se crean en su locura que son esto último.


----------



## Monty (13 Ene 2020)

Se me ha adelantado.

He abierto un hilo propio sobre este tema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Ene 2020)

El Papa emerito no respalda tu inquina contra Francisco I


----------



## expeláez (14 Ene 2020)

Hablando como excomunista, dijo: “En la década de 1930, pusimos a mil cien hombres en el sacerdocio para destruir la Iglesia desde dentro”. La idea era que estos hombres fueran ordenados y luego subieran por la escalera de influencia y autoridad, para llegar a ser monseñores y obispos. En aquel entonces ella dijo: “En este momento están en los lugares más altos, y están trabajando para provocar el cambio a fin de que la Iglesia Católica ya no sea efectiva contra el Comunismo”. 
BELLA DODD—CÓMO LOS COMUNISTAS SUBVIRTIERON A LA IGLESIA CATÓLICA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ene 2020)

Imposible de hacerse, esos comunistas infiltrados jamas serian seleccionados para Obispos o ascender en la jerarquia, de hecho para que te hagas una idea Stalin fue expulsado cuando era un simple seminarista de la iglesia ortodoxa. Existe promesa de Cristo de que eso no puede suceder:











expeláez dijo:


> Hablando como excomunista, dijo: “En la década de 1930, pusimos a mil cien hombres en el sacerdocio para destruir la Iglesia desde dentro”. La idea era que estos hombres fueran ordenados y luego subieran por la escalera de influencia y autoridad, para llegar a ser monseñores y obispos. En aquel entonces ella dijo: “En este momento están en los lugares más altos, y están trabajando para provocar el cambio a fin de que la Iglesia Católica ya no sea efectiva contra el Comunismo”.
> BELLA DODD—CÓMO LOS COMUNISTAS SUBVIRTIERON A LA IGLESIA CATÓLICA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ene 2020)

De vueltas con la soberbia sedegarajista de @Kairós que es capaz de situar exactamente en 1958 el momento en el que el Espiritu Santo deja de regir sobre la Iglesia. El problema está en que a diferencia de los concilios de la iglesia, tus opiniones son eso opiniones de un nada. Los concilios de la iglesia tienen autoridad apostolica de atar y desatar en los cielos.


----------



## Cuncas (24 Ene 2020)

La última de la que yo me enteré del papagogi, aunque ya es antigua, y esta es MUY gorda:

Bergoglio afirma que NO EXISTE UN DIOS CATÓLICO.

La cita en cuestión se dio durante una entrevista con Scalfari el 4 de Octubre del 2013.

_*Scalfari*_: "Le estoy agradecido por esta pregunta. La respuesta es esta: yo creo en el Ser, o sea, en el tejido del que surgen las formas, los Entes."

_*Papagogi*_: "Y yo creo en Dios. No en un Dios católico, no existe un Dios católico, existe Dios. (...)"








Que esto lo diga el Obispo de Roma pues apaga y vámonos. Pensando así no sé por qué aceptó ser Papa... Ah sí, claro, para destruir la Iglesia.

El vaticano ha borrado esta entrevista de su web, como se puede comprobar:

http://www.vatican-stg.va/content/f...a-francesco_20131002_intervista-scalfari.html








Se ve que no están muy orgullosos de las palabras del papgogi; pero, al parecer, el Dicasterio que se ocupa de la censura del Vaticano no cuenta con los cachés en la web:

Eugenio Scalfari entrevista al papa Francisco

Rocomiendo a todo el interesado por preservar la prueba que guarde la página en pdf cuanto antes...

Bergoglio es un farsante confeso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Ene 2020)

Subordinar a nuestra humanidad es igual que decir subordinar al evangelio, porque no hay otra humanidad que el evangelio.


----------



## Monty (25 Ene 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Subordinar a nuestra humanidad es igual que decir subordinar al evangelio, porque no hay otra humanidad que el evangelio.



Este es el tipo de afirmaciones que me irrita profundamente. 

¿Por qué puñetas no lo dice entonces claramente? 

De verdad, la ceguera de algunos para ver los errores de Bergoglio me resulta desesperante.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Ene 2020)

Sedegarajistas por aqui y por alla, el Papa ha cerrado la puerta al sacerdocio femenino



Un respeto


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (29 Ene 2020)

Pero vamos a ver, ¿El Ariki Mau no está bautizado o cómo va eso?

Lo pregunto con todo candor.


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Ene 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Sedegarajistas por aqui y por alla, el Papa ha cerrado la puerta al sacerdocio femenino
> 
> 
> 
> Un respeto



Dentro de unos meses dira lo contrario, pero que no se note mucho.
Marxismo cultural ataca de nuevo. No hablan de la cuestion teologica, sino de una "cultura" machista, como si esa "cultura" fuese algo arbitrario y venido tal cual del cielo en lugar de ser una cuestion basada en doctrina y teologia. Ademas es victimista decir que la mujer no puede tomar responsabilidad en la Iglesia, claro que pueden y lo hacen. Pero en lugar de hablar del dogma que limita el sacerdocio a los varones lo que hacen es trabajo revolucionario. Cuando el victimismo supere a la razon habra alguna clase de insurreccion o rebeldia y se ordenaran sacerdotisas no por un cambio racional y asimilado, sino por sentimiento de agravio previamente alimentado. Todo es un desprecio total por la fe y por la institucion, mera herramienta politica para la revolucion. Ya lo decia Gramsci:

11.5

_Gramsci ha descubierto para lograr la extinción de la fe religioso-trascendente un camino más perfecto que el de la persecución, sea esta directa o indirecta. Gramsci ha comprendido que las persecuciones exteriores solo sirven para reforzar la fe religiosa, y que el único camino para eliminar a la Iglesia Católica consiste en hacer que “salte desde dentro”._


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (29 Ene 2020)

uffff


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ene 2020)

Especulaciones que solo están en la mollera de los mismo herejes que tienen sacerdotisas....



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Dentro de unos meses dira lo contrario, pero que no se note mucho.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ene 2020)

Hay que celebrar la conmemoracion de la exComunión de Lutero y cuando se produzca la de Lucifebre tambien habrá que celebrarla.

¿Y tú qué eres Luterano bueno o Luterano tibio?


----------



## Monty (29 Ene 2020)

No sé a ciencia cierta cuál de esas citas me produce más desazón, por no decir escándalo.


----------



## Monty (29 Ene 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Debería enviar eso a Francisco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ene 2020)

Los sedegarajistas confunden, porque quieren, lo que es pastoral con lo que es dogma. Cuando Cristo se sienta con los publicanos no hace de la mesa publicana un Dogma, estamos en el fariseismo de siempre. Mientras que se acusa al papa de poco Católico, se dice del Papa que es el anticristo como si lo dijera el lutero mismo 

No hay nada más modernista y liberal que un sedegarajista que se cree capaz de enmendarle a una jerarquia que tiene autoridad apostolica haga lo que haga, porque la autoridad no le viene de lo que hace como si deberia de justificarse ante vuestras conciencias, sino que le viene la autoridad porque el Cielo se lo ha dado y PUNTO. Asi que las quejas al maestro Armero si es que las teneis por haber dispuesto tamaño nido de corrupcion como creeis que es la iglesia como representantes de Cristo en la tierra.



Monty dijo:


> Debería enviar eso a Francisco.


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Ene 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> sino que le viene la autoridad porque el Cielo se lo ha dado y PUNTO.



Cuando se ha entrado en El Vaticano mediante un golpe de Estado no se tiene ninguna gracia.

La niña que le preguntó al Papa por qué Dios permite la prostitución en los chicos

_*"Hay muchos niños abandonados por sus propios padres, muchos víctimas de muchas cosas terribles como las drogas o las prostitución. ¿Por qué Dios permite estas cosas, aunque no es culpa de los niños? y ¿Por qué tan poca gente nos viene a ayudar?"*, preguntó la pequeña entre lágrimas. 

Ella hoy ha hecho la única pregunta que no tiene respuesta _


Nuestro lider espiritual supremo, en linea directa con El Cielo, no sabe decir por que los seres humanos padecen sufrimiento... Increible. Esa es la mejor respuesta que se puede dar para destruir la fe en dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ene 2020)

Aver @Kairós es muy sencillo, si la Iglesia viva de la tradición apostolica de la imposición de manos resulta que ha puesto allí a Francisco I y parido el sinodo amazonico, pues sin entrar en mayor detalle te jodes y bailas. Las quejas al maestro armero.


----------



## Monty (29 Ene 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Nuestro lider espiritual supremo, en linea directa con El Cielo, no sabe decir por que los seres humanos padecen sufrimiento... Increible. Esa es la mejor respuesta que se puede dar para destruir la fe en dios.



No conocía ese episodio.

Me acabo de quedar a cuadros.

Mucho ecoecumenismo sostenible social chupiguay del Paraguay y no es capaz de dar una respuesta doctrinal y teológicamente fundamentada al problema del mal... ¡a una niña de 12 años! 

Me hubiera gustado verle en un debate con Habermas como tuvo Ratzinger.


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Ene 2020)

Monty dijo:


> No conocía ese episodio.
> 
> Me acabo de quedar a cuadros.
> 
> Mucho ecoecumenismo sostenible social chupiguay del Paraguay y no es capaz de dar una respuesta doctrinal y teológicamente fundamentada al problema del mal.



Si la fe en dios no te da el sentido de la vida en los momentos de sufrimiento apaga y vamonos. Responderle eso a una niña inocente yo lo calificaria de acto de maldad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ene 2020)

Claro el Papa no es capaz de dar una respuesta a esa pregunta porque es retrasado...igual es que no se la ha dado a la niña porque no tiene edad para comprender los conceptos que entran en juego



Monty dijo:


> No conocía ese episodio.
> 
> Me acabo de quedar a cuadros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Ene 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Claro el Papa no es capaz de dar una respuesta a esa pregunta porque es retrasado...igual es que no se la ha dado a la niña porque no tiene edad para comprender los conceptos que entran en juego



Pero que patetico eres. Hasta yo sabria dar una respuesta satisfactoria tanto a la niña como a los millones de fieles que han visto ese acto publico. El Papa no puede decir que no sabe por que hay sufrimiento en el mundo. Eso va no solo contra la doctrina catolica mas basica, sino contra cualquier sentido espiritual de la vida. La existencia de las religiones se debe a esas cuestiones. Ya no sabes que pateticas excusas pòner para defender lo indefendible.


----------



## Monty (29 Ene 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Claro el Papa no es capaz de dar una respuesta a esa pregunta porque es retrasado...igual es que no se la ha dado a la niña porque no tiene edad para comprender los conceptos que entran en juego



Cualquier crío de nueve años, preparándose para la primera comunión, le pregunta eso mismo a su catequista y resulta que el papa no es capaz de dar una respuesta. 

¡Vamos ya, hombre!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ene 2020)

En efecto cualquier catequista puede darle una respuesta, pero el Santo Padre es demasiado humilde como para hablar de las razones que llevan a Dios para constituir el mundo como lo ha hecho, asi que guarda silencio.



Monty dijo:


> Cualquier crío de nueve años, preparándose para la primera comunión, le pregunta eso mismo a su catequista y resulta que el papa no es capaz de dar una respuesta.
> 
> ¡Vamos ya, hombre!


----------



## Monty (30 Ene 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En efecto cualquier catequista puede darle una respuesta, pero el Santo Padre es demasiado humilde como para hablar de las razones que llevan a Dios para constituir el mundo como lo ha hecho, asi que guarda silencio.



¿Te das cuenta de la cosa tan ridícula que has escrito?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ene 2020)

Ridiculo te parecerá a ti que tienes el atrevimiento de atacarle insidiosamente al Papa como si fuera el delantero patachula de tu equipo de barrio. No tienes respeto a nada porque eres un engreido, y en lugar de creer que el Papa alguna razón tendra para no contestarle a la niña tienes que ponerte en las peores insidias para explicarlo.



Monty dijo:


> ¿Te das cuenta de la cosa tan ridícula que has escrito?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ene 2020)

@Kairós recuerda los 40 años por el desierto del pueblo de Israel. Moises tenia la autoridad para guiar al pueblo y viendo que tardaba decadas en llegar los sedegarajistas como tu se le revelariais diciendole que a quien obecede realmente es a Satanas, que ese vagar por el desierto no puede ser cosa de Dios. Cuando a ti ni ha nadie se os ha pedido vuestra opinion acerca de como tiene que ser el viaje, porque no soys NADA, sino que ACATEIS al guia que el Cielo os ha IMPUESTO. Tu no eres nada para desentrañar cuales son los planes de Dios para esta era, pero tened claro que vuestra soberbia os pone en rebeldia contra la autoridad que Dios impuso a este mundo.


----------



## Monty (30 Ene 2020)

Akiri Mau...


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (1 Feb 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> @Kairós recuerda los 40 años por el desierto del pueblo de Israel. Moises tenia la autoridad para guiar al pueblo y viendo que tardaba decadas en llegar los sedegarajistas como tu se le revelariais diciendole que a quien obecede realmente es a Satanas, que ese vagar por el desierto no puede ser cosa de Dios. Cuando a ti ni ha nadie se os ha pedido vuestra opinion acerca de como tiene que ser el viaje, porque no soys NADA, sino que ACATEIS al guia que el Cielo os ha IMPUESTO. Tu no eres nada para desentrañar cuales son los planes de Dios para esta era, pero tened claro que vuestra soberbia os pone en rebeldia contra la autoridad que Dios impuso a este mundo.



Pero vamos a ver, pavo, que si estás bautizado o no, o si es una troleada o qué.

Contesta y déjate de homilías sandias.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Feb 2020)

De los creadores de Jesus es un pagano pues se reune con publicanos llega el Papa es mason porque se reune con Rotarios.

Veo que entender el concepto de "socio honorifico" es demasiado obtruso,.

"_Son Socios de Honor las personas físicas o jurídicas no miembros de la Asociación, designadas como tales por la Junta Directiva en atención a sus relevantes méritos técnicos, profesionales, científicos o sociales en referencia a los fines de la Asociación. El nombramiento, para ser efectivo, deberá ser además aceptado por la persona designada. _

Francisco I es el Papa y es la autoridad Religiosa, asi que a llorar al garaje!


----------



## Tomate-chan (9 Feb 2020)




----------



## Life After Hate (9 Feb 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Si la fe en dios no te da el sentido de la vida en los momentos de sufrimiento apaga y vamonos. Responderle eso a una niña inocente yo lo calificaria de acto de maldad.



Vete a besarle los pies a un negro en público, meapilas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Feb 2020)

El papa Francisco cierra la puerta a que hombres casados sean ordenados sacerdotes en el Amazonas

El papa Francisco decidió no abrir la puerta a que hombres casados puedan ser ordenados sacerdotes en zonas remotas que carecen de curas.

Pero las difamaciónes de los sedegarajistas ahi quedan, como esa escoria se cree por encima del bien y del mal se sacudiran la caspa como si no pasara nada por vilipendiar con fantasias a un hombre, y seguiran difamando y acusando al Papa como si fuera cosa gratuita.


----------



## BGA (12 Feb 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El papa Francisco cierra la puerta a que hombres casados sean ordenados sacerdotes en el Amazonas
> 
> El papa Francisco decidió no abrir la puerta a que hombres casados puedan ser ordenados sacerdotes en zonas remotas que carecen de curas.
> 
> Pero las difamaciónes de los sedegarajistas ahi quedan, como esa escoria se cree por encima del bien y del mal se sacudiran la caspa como si no pasara nada por vilipendiar con fantasias a un hombre, y seguiran difamando y acusando al Papa como si fuera cosa gratuita.



"Será en Octubre"... ¿Dirán que es una buena noticia después de todo o sus temores y recelos van por otro lado?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Feb 2020)

Me parece que estan más cerca de los queaboliran el sacrificio perpetuo los que estan en el bando de los demostrados difamadores, y siguen adelante como sino pasase nada, sacudiendose como caspa el vilipendio a los inocentes, y volviendo a las andadas.

De hecho la eucaristia lucifreve está desolada porque los discipulos de simon el mago no tienen autoridad para transustanciar las especies, pero alla vosotros. No será que no se os ha advertido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Feb 2020)

Es grave lo que se está haciendo con el Santo Padre. Algunos le han tomado inquina y todo mentida vomitada sobre su persona e integridad moral les queda justificada. ¿quien hace eso?





BGA dijo:


> "Será en Octubre"... ¿Dirán que es una buena noticia después de todo o sus temores y recelos van por otro lado?.


----------



## BGA (12 Feb 2020)

Se le siente rabioso Kairós. Como desesperado. Ponga su alma en paz y rece por el Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Feb 2020)

Me temo que el sedegarajismo lucifrevista necesita justificar su propia desolada condición, su excomulgada situacion, el anatema que les atraviesa, su luciferina revelión, su orgullo, con este esfuerzo de difamar contra el Papa. Una lucha continua por justificar su reveldia creandose un hombre de paja del Papa, que ordena casados y casa homosexuales. Les va la otra vida en ello, es como se engañan los discipulos de Simon el mago. Luego resulta que el Papa pastorea con acierto a los Ovispos y cierra todas las puertas a la iniquidad y este impio kairos no puede retractarse de sus difamaciones, pues su revelión es más importante que la virtud.


----------



## BGA (12 Feb 2020)

Me parece francamente imposible armonizar una vida cultivada en la virtud y la oración anclada a tiempo completo en atacar al Papa. Hace tiempo que con sus propias obsesiones ha dejado claro que usted no busca orientar las almas católicas sino compartir con ellas obsesiones que le impedirían mirar a los ojos a un Cristo crucificado sin sentir una honda vergüenza. Vivir enajenado (en ajeno, en la "ley", en la sospecha, en la crispación...) no es buena idea y usted lo sabe.


----------



## BGA (12 Feb 2020)

¿Es usted esa espada?. ¿Recoge usted de lo suyo o haciendo caso a Cristo mantiene viva su esperanza?. ¿Cree que a estas alturas de su particular "cruzada" será la espada y no la cruz la que mejor define su presencia en el foro?.


----------



## BGA (12 Feb 2020)

"No es impuro lo que entra por tu boca, sino lo que sale de ella". Los fetiches diabólicos los hacen hombres diabólicos. Los fetiches culturales los hacen gentes corrientes que no conocen otro modo de expresar sus intuiciones religiosas. El hombre santo mira el corazón de las personas y deduce de esa contemplación el verdadero poder del fetiche...

Me temo que si estuviera de su mano acabaría prohibiendo la Semana Santa.


----------



## McNulty (12 Feb 2020)

Los protestantes os están comiendo la tostada señores católicos. 
Cerca de mi calle acaban de abrir un nuevo local de evangélicos, es un no parar. Y están evangelizando a muchísimos inmigrantes, que es la población objetivo, porque la gente nacional cada día es más atea.


----------



## BGA (12 Feb 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Los protestantes os están comiendo la tostada señores católicos.
> Cerca de mi calle acaban de abrir un nuevo local de evangélicos, es un no parar. Y están evangelizando a muchísimos inmigrantes, que es la población objetivo, porque la gente nacional cada día es más atea.



Me temo que G. Bueno vería ésto con suma preocupación, y ello a pesar de que el salto desde el mesianismo materialista y el materialismo, media tan solo "un agente externo". Tal vez acabe siendo la prueba que confirme que la verdad de Cristo opera solo en los humildes sabios y ordinarios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Feb 2020)

Valla valla que cosa más ironica, muchas advertencias por el fin de la eucaristia y mira tu por donde que tenemos a uno que accede a la desolación de simon el mago delante de nuestras narices. Fuera de la tradición Apostolica no se puede transubstanciar y esa orden está excomulgada, anatematizada... hasta Paco el tabernero tiene más autoridad eucaristica que unos excomulgados.

Precioso


----------



## Tomate-chan (12 Feb 2020)

Emancipacion, igualdad... Eso es lenguaje comunista, nada tiene que ver con la palabra de Cristo. Jesus jamas predico nada de eso.


----------



## Tomate-chan (12 Feb 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Los protestantes os están comiendo la tostada señores católicos.
> Cerca de mi calle acaban de abrir un nuevo local de evangélicos, es un no parar. Y están evangelizando a muchísimos inmigrantes, que es la población objetivo, porque la gente nacional cada día es más atea.



El cisma sera protestante o no sera. La verdad es que seria una cosa buena que España se librara de las garras del Vaticano. Ya no estamos en el nacional-catolicismo sino en el internacional-francisquismo.







Veo a periodicos de ideologia anticristiana y anticlerical defendiendo a este Papa de los "reaccionarios" y a feminazis de pura cepa refiriendose a Bergoglio como "Santo Padre". Quien tenga ojos para ver, que vea.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Feb 2020)

Estos hereticos lucifebres justifican su revelión y excomunion con una caricatura del Papa, su integridad psiquica depende de ello. Si se demuestra que todas sus insidias eran falsas, que el papa no va a ordenar a hombres casados ni a casar homosexuales, se producen las resistencias naturales de la supervivencia del ego; negación de la realidad y delirio.

Es muy evidente todo, y no podran decir que no están advertidos, son advertidos! Si se humillan serán mucho, pero por su arrogancia no son nada.



BGA dijo:


> Me parece francamente imposible armonizar una vida cultivada en la virtud y la oración anclada a tiempo completo en atacar al Papa. Hace tiempo que con sus propias obsesiones ha dejado claro que usted no busca orientar las almas católicas sino compartir con ellas obsesiones que le impedirían mirar a los ojos a un Cristo crucificado sin sentir una honda vergüenza. Vivir enajenado (en ajeno, en la "ley", en la sospecha, en la crispación...) no es buena idea y usted lo sabe.


----------



## BGA (12 Feb 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> El cisma sera protestante o no sera. La verdad es que seria una cosa buena que España se librara de las garras del Vaticano. Ya no estamos en el nacional-catolicismo sino en el internacional-francisquismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 231449
> 
> ...



Y el "sistema" promueve el consumo de drogas mientras los antisistema se ponen ciegos. De verdad que es para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Feb 2020)

bueno la apostasia tiene multiples formas y como está escrito que sucederá, pues  
disfrutar de lo heretizado y excomulgado ect



BGA dijo:


> Y el "sistema" promueve el consumo de drogas mientras los antisistema se ponen ciegos. De verdad que es para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## BGA (12 Feb 2020)

El "cesaropapismo" es una ocurrencia que con el tiempo deja vacío de contenido al cesar, al papa o a ambos, por más que durante un determinado periodo de tiempo parezca deslumbrante. Estoy convencido de que la parábola del hijo pródigo no acaba de entenderse en toda su "completud".


----------



## BGA (12 Feb 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> Y si no, se reacomoda la crónica de los hechos para que se corresponda con "lo escrito".
> 
> Aparte de que siempre podemos reinterpretar lo escrito de cien maneras distintas.



Haciendo un ejercicio de abstracción parece poco probable que eso "no" ocurra. No sabemos ni el día ni la hora y por eso debemos estar preparados y estar preparados no consiste tan solo en verlas venir, sino en "actuar sobre el mundo" de manera que ese día y esa hora se cumplan cuando todo el esfuerzo de la gente de buen corazón no sea capaz de contener al Mal.


----------



## BGA (12 Feb 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> Las parábolas se reinterpretan según los tiempos, las circunstancias o los intérpretes.
> 
> No le quepa duda de que nunca debieran haber sido consideradas como "palabra de dios" alguno.
> 
> Ningún dios habla en equívocos.



¿Puede poner un ejemplo "heterodoxo"?.


----------



## BGA (12 Feb 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> Y quién cojones te ha dicho a tí que las cosas tienen que ser como tú dices.



Abstraigase buen hombre, eso es cosa muy racional después de todo.


----------



## Cuncas (12 Feb 2020)

Papólatras siguen defendiendo a un papa pagano confeso:

El papa pagano bergoglio *NO CREE EN UN DIOS CATÓLICO, él mismo lo afirmó. Por lo tanto no cree en la Iglesia que Dios mismo creó, no cree en Nuestro Señor Jesucristo, no cree en San Pedro. Es un masón sincretista.

El vaticano ha intentado censurar la entrevista con Scalfari, que en su momento se podía leer en la propia web del Vaticano, en la que el papagogi se manifiesta no creyente en Dios, no creyente en la Iglesia fundada por Jesucristo, en la Iglesia asentada en San Pedro y en el Dios de la Biblia. Es un farsante, un pagano confeso ursurpando la Cátedra de Pedro.

http://www.vatican-stg.va/content/f...a-francesco_20131002_intervista-scalfari.html*








*Afortunadamente se sigue encontrando en el caché de Google.

Eugenio Scalfari entrevista al papa Francisco





*

_*Scalfari*_: "Le estoy agradecido por esta pregunta. La respuesta es esta: yo creo en el Ser, o sea, en el tejido del que surgen las formas, los Entes."

_*Papagogi*_: "Y yo creo en Dios. *No en un Dios católico, no existe un Dios católico*, existe Dios. (...)"

Llevamos años con un Papa que no es católico, *es pagano* *masón sincretista* y está corrompiendo la Iglesia desde dentro como un cáncer. El propio Vaticano quiere ocultar la realidad. Están condenando a los católicos ignorantes, más papólatras que católicos. A mí ni a nadie le deberían hacer falta más pruebas para ver la realidad y aquellos que continuen siguiendo al papagogi están automáticamente fuera de la Iglesia Católica.

Avisados estáis papólatras.


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

Dice el gilipollas ateo que llevamos 60 años de retraso con Europa, cuando desde hace 16 años adelantamos por la izquierda a los países protestantes progres.

Viendo cómo está Europa gracias a los subnormales como él... Ójala y en vez de 60, estuviéramos con 4 siglos de retraso.


----------



## BGA (13 Feb 2020)

¿Ya sabemos?. ¿Quién, usted y alguno más?. Ese argumento ad hominen no es propio de usted ¿o sí?. Parecería que procura convertirse en la voz de los mudos o de los indiferentes, como hacen ciertas personas de escaso interés antropológico cuyo valor personal depende de los números que lo respaldan...

Recordarle que se ha pasado el hilo advirtiendo de un apocalipsis que vendría de la mano del Papa sobre sospechas a las que se ha entregado a tiempo completo y como no se hicieran ciertas, en vez de pedir disculpas o siquiera callarse un poco, redobla su esfuerzo intrigante sobre otras sospechas en la esperanza malsana de verlas cumplidas.


----------



## BGA (13 Feb 2020)

No ha ocurrido lo que usted daba por seguro que ocurriría vertiendo ríos de letras y memes. Al contrario de satisfacerle el que no se hayan cumplido sus sospechas por el bien de la Iglesia, me echa en cara ser ciego ante los acontecimientos... 

Es curioso que una buena noticia para el católico sincero le sirva a usted para seguir sospechando e inundando de incertidumbre y desconcierto a tantas almas que conceden la misma credibilidad al Papa que a sus enemigos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Feb 2020)

El papa no ha eliminado ni el celibato en el Clero, sino que lo ha confirmado, ni ha eliminado el sacrificio perpetuo, sino que lo oficia regularmente. Sencillamente deliras.

Los que han eliminado de facto el sacrificio perpetuo son los Lucifevres porque un excomulgado solo puede ofrecer desolación. ¿os ha instruido Simon el Mago en que los Apostoles hace tiempo se apartaron de la fe y que él está llamado por Dios para ocupar el lugar de aquellos?¿Donde está aquello con lo que acusabas de que el Papa hiba a abolir el celibato en el clero?¿Es que da Dios autoridad a los embustero?


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> En este país NUNCA ha dejado de gobernar la derecha.
> 
> Ochocientos años con los moros, y novecientos con los fachas.



Tú sigue diciendo gilipolleces, ateo progre de mierda, mientras que los demás nos descojonamos.


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> Los ateos progres ni te leen, idiota...



Usted siga, que me quiero seguir riendo.


----------



## BGA (13 Feb 2020)

No son dos herejías menos, se trata de que su insidiosa labor ha tocado fondo porque esas herejías que ya no son, no siendo menores en el caso de haberse producido, inducen a pensar al lector neutral que lo "suyo" es una campaña inagotable de desprestigio.

Lo siento por usted si es sincero porque tengo para mí que no está en su mejor momento... El Papa Francisco os ha puesto en evidencia. Si fuera esa su intención -cosa que dudo- le ha salido perfecta, pues ni los ultras ni los "modernistas" os habéis salido con la vuestra. 

El humo de Satanás está en la Iglesia y opera no en el Papa sino en las sectas ideológicas al modo en que operan en el resto de situaciones políticas. El Espíritu Santo ha actuado gracias a las oraciones de millones de católicos, muy a pesar de campañas como la que usted defiende. 

Tenga el honor de comportarse como un hombre católico con lo que ello implica. Su crédito en el foro está agotado, gracias a Dios.


----------



## BGA (13 Feb 2020)

Que no haya ocurrido no quiere decir que sus sospechas no fueran fundadísimas...


----------



## BGA (13 Feb 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> Me encantaría ver descrita la descripción del mecanismo de actuación de tal ente.



Por qué habría de responderle cuando sus respuestas son tan ocurrentes como ésta: "Contestarle ya es suficiente ejercicio de abstraición".

Parece divertirse con estas cosas pero me temo que no es solo la diversión lo que le mueve a participar asiduamente en estos hilos. Usted sabrá qué busca y si quiere encontrarlo después de todo...


----------



## BGA (13 Feb 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> Usted NO BUSCA.



Así es. Ya lo he encontrado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Feb 2020)

Asi que te sientes libre de disculparte por tus difamaciones sobre 2 asuntos bien concretos como son acusarle al papa de querer destruir el celibato en el clero + querer casar homosexuales, porque puedes inventarte 98 que tomen el relevo.
Es maravilloso como se hacen ganar los Simonitas.


----------



## BGA (13 Feb 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pero por idiotez o vagancia.



Intentar irritar por divertimento es propio de jovencitos frustrados o viejos cínicos y entre medias, una amplia escala de marrones. Que tenga buena tarde si tal cosa quiere y merece.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Feb 2020)

Normal que los Simonitas Lucifebristas espumajeen



Todo va como la seda







A disfrutar del simulacro soberbios! saludos a simon el mago


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Feb 2020)

Es una bofetada en toda la cara a los Lucifebristas y demas Sedegarajistas, de hay que redoblen esfuerzos en indagar "astucias" escondidas.

El papa rechaza propuesta para permitir sacerdotes casados en la Amazonía



Satanas no paga traidores, les prometió a los sedegarajistas que a cambio de la excomunión y tener un simulacro esteril de eucaristia, podrian mirar por encima del hombro a una Iglesia conquistada por la iniquidad. Y lo que vemos es que ellos son los conquistados por la iniquidad de las mentiras y las difamaciones.

Magnifico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Feb 2020)

Juan 6:54

Disfrutando plenamente de lo excomulgado 
Bellisimas personas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Feb 2020)

Me parece deliciosa Ironia eso de que lucifebristas anden alarmados y agijoneados en su reveldia por la idea de que un dia la Iglesia oficiará desolación, cuando ellos al estar excomulgados a dia de hoy de facto no pueden oficiar otra cosa. Es cosa tronchante, pobres necios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Feb 2020)

interesante, resulta que los sederajistas apelan a que no han sido excomulgados para justificar su legitimidad, legitimidad para atacar de los que pretenden obtener legitimidad. ¿no provenia esa legitimidad del Anticristo entonces para que la reivindicais? Ridiculos!

No obstante son Simones el mago que al no ser ordenados por la sucesion apostolica, solo pueden oficiar simulacro.

El nivel de necedad es tremendo, ¿como va a romper la Iglesia con el Magisterio de la Iglesia si todo lo que haga es magisterio de la Iglesia?, aqui los que rompeis lucifebrilmente el Magisterio es que decis que la Iglesia esta tomada por el anticristo. Kairos estas senil o que te pasa, te ha venido la demencia en la vejez, recapacita hombre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Feb 2020)

Si es muy sencillo, el CVII es magisterio de la Iglesia, luego no puedes acusarle de que va en contra del magisterio de la Iglesia. Puedes decir que va en contra de lo que tu entiendes por un magisterio adecuado, es decir QUE VA EN CONTRA DE TU PROPIO MAGISTERIO.

Es sumamente descacharrante que apeles a que el magisterio de la iglesia rompe el magisterio de la iglesia, cosa que por TAUTOLOGIA NO PUEDE, para tiraros de cabeza a un magisterio que no existe en ningun lado de llamarle al papa el anticristo. Abandona la necedad!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Feb 2020)

El neomagisterio y el antiguo, el azul y el verde, ambos son magisterios de la Iglesia. Igual que la circuncision y despues su abolicion son magisterio del Espiritu Santo. Aceptalo y descansa ya.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Feb 2020)

@Kairós en lugar de revelante contra un magisterio sea nuevo o antiguo de la iglesia, primero deberias de tratar de comprender si existe alguna logica dentro de ella que lo justifique. El ser catolico te obliga a concederle el beneficio de la duda, el tratar de encontrar razones. Pero en su lugar el Papado tiene el beneficio de ser a priori el Anticristo, va primero la acusación y liuego la acusacion queda refutada, LO HEMOS VISTO CON EL TEMA DEL CELIBATO!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Feb 2020)

Lee a JOB, tu no eres nada para juzgarle al Espiritu Santo y sus planes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Feb 2020)

Claro que se puede, porque todo lo que enseñe la iglesia es Magisterio y proviene del magisterio previo. Ablandate!


----------



## Tomate-chan (22 Feb 2020)




----------



## Gorguera (22 Feb 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


>



Paco I el boludo: jesuita cobarde, satanista y miserable


----------



## Life After Hate (22 Feb 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


>



¿Qué tiene de malo asesinar cristianos o incluso judíos en campos de exterminio reales?


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Feb 2020)

Gorguera dijo:


> Paco I el boludo: jesuita cobarde, satanista y miserable



El complotismo antijesuitico


----------



## Gorguera (23 Feb 2020)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El complotismo antijesuitico



No voy a dar una visita a esa página-secta.

Y Boludo primero, el jesuita cobarde, antiespañol y miserable me puede lamer los huevos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Feb 2020)

_Asi lo han decretado las autoridades italianas_... y como vil gusano nos traes filfa antiCatolica aprovechando que el pisuerga pasa por valladolid. Esa demencia senil está causando estragos en tu persona.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Feb 2020)

No te afecta lo que sucede en las Iglesias dado que acudes a los garajes.

Tu insultas al poder Espiritual de la Iglesia y no es precisamente para evitar una pandemia mundial y muertes.
Pones por encima de la Iglesia fundada por Dios tu temporal y humana demencia senil.

La Iglesia da la medida de lo que es de acuerdo a la voluntad del Espiritu Santo y no un gusano como tu. Si decide que que es preferible atender a las indicaciones de la autoridad sanitarias apra evitar muertes y contagios innecesarios tu no eres nada para confrontarlo.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Feb 2020)

No te preocupes, te traigo aquí (aunque este se lo dedico especialmente a Kairós)

"


> *Evangelio según san Lucas (5, 27-32)*
> 
> En aquel tiempo, Jesús salió y vio a un publicano llamado Leví, sentado en el despacho de impuestos, y le dijo: «Sígueme». El, dejándolo todo, se levantó y le siguió. Leví le ofreció en su casa un gran banquete. Había un gran número de publicanos, y de otros que estaban a la mesa con ellos. Los fariseos y sus escribas murmuraban diciendo a los discípulos: «¿Por qué coméis y bebéis con los publicanos y pecadores?». Les respondió Jesús: «No necesitan médico los que están sanos, sino los que están mal. No he venido a llamar a conversión a justos, sino a pecadores».
> 
> ...





Gorguera dijo:


> No voy a dar una visita a esa página-secta.
> 
> Y Boludo primero, el jesuita cobarde, antiespañol y miserable me puede lamer los huevos.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 May 2020)

Fíjate que para no faltar al respeto a la sede petrina debo hacer un esfuerzo en creer que son deslices y errores debidos a su locuacidad irrefrenable y a que es un bruto que no pone cuidado en lo que dice. No sé hasta qué punto este Papa ha estudiado y tiene la cultura suficiente para no meter la gamba de esta manera.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 May 2020)

No se me quita de la cabeza que siendo Arzobispo de Buenos Aires pudo ser testigo de un milagro eucarístico. ¿Cómo puede ser así nn hombre que ha visto una hostia sangrar?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2020)

_12 Porque el que se enaltece será humillado, y el que se humilla será enaltecido. _


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2020)

atribuyes al Santo Padre lo que haces tu mismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2020)

Con que soltura agita la lengua de los magos el acusador!

_Queda claro que para *algún esotérico* que quisiera buscar un *día en que el cosmos fuera propicio para lanzar una iniciativa vinculada a este proyecto, tendría que ser *el *14 de mayo de 2020.*_
_
Todo esto es, evidentemente, repugnante desde un punto de vista cristiano.

Pero la cosa no queda aquí. Existe un método esotérico para encontrar el significado de una fecha o de cifras completas, reduciéndolas a un solo número del 1 al 9. *Es la llamada reducción teosófica*y se alcanza sumando todos los números hasta quedar con una sola cifra. Así, para reducir el 14 de mayo de 2020 tendríamos que sumar 1 + 4 + 0 + 5 + 2 + 0 + 2 + 0. El resultado sería 14. Y para terminar la reducción sumaríamos 1 + 4 = 5. _

Solo le falta decir que el azufre bien prieto de la ultima invocación le aseveró que Francisco no es trigo limpio!

_




_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2020)

Al Papa le respalda un Sagrado Concilio inspirado por el Espiritu Santo, a los sedegarajistas un Anatema. ¿que harias tú si el obispo te localiza en tu madrigera y te inquiere a declarar si es Francisco Vicario de Cristo o no lo es? ya has dicho que decir que es el anticristo, luego de facto eres un hereje anatema porque ese poder lo tiene la Iglesia no tú.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jun 2020)

Si es que es muy sencillo, el Santo Padre es la maxima autoridad viva del scatergoris de la Iglesia, si por ABC no quieres aceptar pulpo como animal de compañia, te largas a dar ascopena a un garaje con tu pretendida fe verdadera. No hay rastro de honestidad intelectual en @Kairós, es un bufón socialista que pretende suyo o sujeto a continua democracia el cetro de Roma


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jun 2020)

@Kairós viborilla, mira que poner una foto de en medio de la restauración para engañarnos

The Restoration of St. Turibius Chapel, Pontifical College Josephinum







¿si destruir la belleza de esa capilla es lo propio de los agentes del anticristo, restituirla su belleza que es entonces viborilla?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jun 2020)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jun 2020)

¿te preguntaba si que se destruya la belleza de una capilla es servir al anticristo que es entones restituirla?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jun 2020)

@Kairós pecas de soberbia, ya te lo he dicho muchas veces, tu no eres nada para corregirle un Papa al Espiritu Santo, hasta el extremo de que este fuera notoriamente borracho, putero y ludopata, seguiria siendo El Papa porque asi lo ha elegido Dios y tu ni yo sabemos más que el Señor de la Creación. Si tu entiendes que el Señor nos ha dispuesto un Papa ambiguo en doctrina de fe, por algo será, pero no puedes emplear la ambiguedad del Papa para desautorizar a Dios, que es lo que tu haces cuando anulas el Sagrado Concilio.

_Moisés y Aarón oraron y Dios le habló a Moisés diciendo:
“Toma la vara, y reúne la congregación, tú y Aarón tu hermano, y hablad a la peña a vista de ellos; y ella dará su agua, y les sacarás aguas de la peña, y darás de beber a la congregación y a sus bestias. 9Entonces Moisés tomó la vara de delante de Jehová, como él le mandó. 10Y reunieron Moisés y Aarón a la congregación delante de la peña, y les dijo: ¡Oíd ahora, rebeldes! ¿Os hemos de hacer salir aguas de esta peña? 11Entonces alzó Moisés su mano y golpeó la peña con su vara dos veces; y salieron muchas aguas, y bebió la congregación, y sus bestias. 12Y Jehová dijo a Moisés y a Aarón: Por cuanto no creísteis en mí, para santificarme delante de los hijos de Israel, por tanto, no meteréis esta congregación en la tierra que les he dado.”_

Si es voluntad de Dios que Moises conduzca durante 40 años por el desierto a su pueblo, tu no puedes emplear el pretexto de que estamos vagando por el desierto para cargar contra Moises, pues afrentas a quien lo ha puesto al mando.

Eres muy soberbio @Kairós


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Al Papa le respalda un Sagrado Concilio inspirado por el Espiritu Santo



Ni Hillary Clinton, ni Barak Obama ni George Soros son el Espiritu Santo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jun 2020)

los cardenales lo son por la tradición apostolica de la imposición de manos en donde se les entregan dones del espiritu santo, y el sagrado concilio está dominado por el espiritu santo.

En el mundo protestonto vuestros charlatanes garajistas estan fuera de la linea de la imposicion de manos, nada que no se haya explicado repetidas veces en el foro mientras los herejes haciais el retard como de costumbre.

Hilo definitivo del tema protestante, herejes os convoco a debate




Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ni Hillary Clinton, ni Barak Obama ni George Soros son el Espiritu Santo.


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hasta el extremo de que este fuera notoriamente borracho, putero y ludopata,



Todos los que vienen como tu del mundo gay, tienen esas tendencias amo-esclavo. ¿Que el Papa te mea encima? Acatalo como buen siervo. Es la situacion ideal para golpistas e infiltrados. La obediencia ciega incluso ante el mas clamoroso pecado. Para conseguirlo ahondan en la blasfemia de considerar al Papa el equivalente a dios mismo, olvidando su condicion humana y corruptible, y en el caso de Bergoglio, puesto por las cloacas de la izquierda internacional.


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los cardenales lo son por la tradición apostolica de la imposición de manos en donde se les entregan dones del espiritu santo, y el sagrado concilio está dominado por el espiritu santo.
> 
> En el mundo protestonto vuestros charlatanes garajistas estan fuera de la linea de la imposicion de manos, nada que no se haya explicado repetidas veces en el foro mientras los herejes haciais el retard como de costumbre.
> 
> Hilo definitivo del tema protestante, herejes os convoco a debate



El Espiritu Santo no puede detener un golpe de Estado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jun 2020)

del mundo gay dice, deja de proyectar tu nefanda ideosincracia puñetero depravado y ve al hilo en donde los puercos herejes teneis oportunidad de dar la brasa en el propicio contexto y no aqui, que te meto al ignore dado que tu aportacion al pensamiento no llega a putapenico En este hilo es donde arreglamos las cuentas con los sedegarajistas. Largo aqui basura que es donde los protestontos fuisteis demacrados y es donde os corresponde defensa

Hilo definitivo del tema protestante, herejes os convoco a debate




Tomate-chan dijo:


> Todos los que vienen como tu del mundo gay, tienen esas tendencias amo-esclavo. ¿Que el Papa te mea encima? Acatalo como buen siervo. Es la situacion ideal para golpistas e infiltrados. La obediencia ciega incluso ante el mas clamoroso pecado. Para conseguirlo ahondan en la blasfemia de considerar al Papa el equivalente a dios mismo, olvidando su condicion humana y corruptible, y en el caso de Bergoglio, puesto por las cloacas de la izquierda internacional.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jun 2020)

rata heretica, no existe golpe alli donde gobierna el espiritu santo, sino no gobierna

_Pues donde se reúnen dos o tres en mi nombre, yo estoy allí entre ellos. NVI. Porque donde dos o tres se reúnen en mi nombre, allí estoy yo en medio de ellos». _




Tomate-chan dijo:


> El Espiritu Santo no puede detener un golpe de Estado.


----------



## paria1990 (11 Jun 2020)

Que un católico se proclame sedevacantista es como si un matemático habla de círculos cuadrados. Francisco es el Papa y no hay nada más que hablar.

Eso no quita que se tenga que denunciar la absoluta dejadez de la jerarquía de la Iglesia en transmitir el dogma en su integridad y la progresiva relajación en la liturgia que se viene observando desde el Concilio Vaticano II (relajación que en muchas parroquias sobrepasa y abusa flagrantemente con lo establecido en dicho Concilio, y donde se debería de actuar tajantemente).


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> del mundo gay dice, deja de proyectar tu nefanda ideosincracia puñetero depravado y ve al hilo en donde los puercos herejes teneis oportunidad de dar la brasa en el propicio contexto y no aqui, que te meto al ignore dado que tu aportacion al pensamiento no llega a putapenico En este hilo es donde arreglamos las cuentas con los sedegarajistas. Largo aqui basura que es donde los protestontos fuisteis demacrados y es donde os corresponde defensa
> 
> Hilo definitivo del tema protestante, herejes os convoco a debate



cuanta ira...


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Jun 2020)

paria1990 dijo:


> Que un católico se proclame sedevacantista es como si un matemático habla de círculos cuadrados. Francisco es el Papa y no hay nada más que hablar.
> 
> Eso no quita que se tenga que denunciar la absoluta dejadez de la jerarquía de la Iglesia en transmitir el dogma en su integridad y la progresiva relajación en la liturgia que se viene observando desde el Concilio Vaticano II (relajación que en muchas parroquias sobrepasa y abusa flagrantemente con lo establecido en dicho Concilio, y donde se debería de actuar tajantemente).



es evidente, gente como el tal Kairós este solo pueden ser agentes desestabilizadores -como los que los enemigos del Trump están metiendo en las movidas raciales, de uno y otro bando- o directamente zumbaos útiles, su misión real es intentar destruir... lo que sucede es que en este caso les falla una pieza, la Iglesia cuenta con una protección imbatible.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

pero se consuela siendo sedegarajista


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Jun 2020)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

@Kairós tiene con Francisco I, la misma función que tubieron los hereticos cuando se le levantó una leyenda negra de iniquidad contra Alejandro VI, el Borgia.

Es material para el santo oficio.



Bernaldo dijo:


> es evidente, gente como el tal Kairós este solo pueden ser agentes desestabilizadores -como los que los enemigos del Trump están metiendo en las movidas raciales, de uno y otro bando- o directamente zumbaos útiles, su misión real es intentar destruir... lo que sucede es que en este caso les falla una pieza, la Iglesia cuenta con una protección imbatible.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> @Kairós tiene con Francisco I, la misma función que tubieron los hereticos cuando se le levantó una leyenda negra de iniquidad contra Alejandro VI, el Borgia.
> 
> Es material para el santo oficio.



los católicos pasarán de estos personajes pero en la neoderechita ya están haciendo mella, cada vez más insolentes y groseros contra el papa Francisco.

se irá viendo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

Hay una cuestion muy interesante en el libro de Job cuando Dios le Castiga. Los maestros del lugar le reprochan que debe de ser alguien muy malo para que Dios le castige de ese modo, aunque ellos le conocieran a Job y hubiera sido muy bien considerado hasta entonces, pero se instalan en la premisa de que Dios solo castiga a los malvados. Bien, al final del libro, Dios les reprende por haber faltado a la verdad y a Job no le reprende por mentir, su juicio es correcto en la medida de su ignorancia, asi que le reprende por su ignorancia; no puede tener un juicio veraz porque desconoce lo que Dios conoce.

Podria haber dicho Job, que no era Dios quien le castigaba, sino que era Satanas, pues no puede Dios castigar a un hombre bueno, pero no lo hace, reconoce a quien trata con Dios. A lo que voy, en mi opinión Francisco I es un buen Papa, con una vocación evangelizadora entendida con mano izquierda y salseo, con gran sensibilidad en la comprensión evangelica, que como humano puede cometer errores y que la iglesia tiene sus ovejas negras, ok. Ahora supongamos que la inquinosa proyección que tiene @Kairós del papa sea cierta y que sea una persona cinica, ¿puede un Dios santo haber colocado un Papa infame al frente de la Iglesia?¿no seria la obra del Demonio?

Y aqui tenemos el paralelismo con Job, somos ignorantes ante Dios y nuestros juicios estan limitados a la medida de nuestro conocimiento. Pero lo que no se puede trasponer de ningun modo, Job no lo hace, es la acción del Espiritu Santo en el Sagrado Concilio por la acción de un espiritu inmundo. El Papa lo es por la voluntad del Espiritu Santo, igual que los males de Job lo fueron por voluntad de Dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

Ya estamos con las matematicas cuanticas sedegarajistas y serpenteos de viboras
El hades no puede prevalecer sobre la Iglesia .PUNTO FINAL.
La tradición apostolica se trasmite con la imposición de manos y es electiva. PUNTO FINAL.
La tradición de Pedro tiene el poder de atar en los cielos. PUNTO FINAL

Viene aqui escoria luciferina a USURPAR autoridades que jamas se les fueron concedidas empreando retorica simonmagista, pretenden atar en el Cielo cuando no son herederos de Pedro, pretenden elegir Papas cuando no son electores validos. Que grande es la corrupción moral de estos sacos de soberbia y muerte.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

Que daño ha hecho el liberalismo, la libertad de conciencia, el socialismo y la memocracia. Los sedegarajistas parecen mugrientos, que creen que no existen clases, que en un ejercito un soldado si aprieta bien el palique puede tumbar a un General en su conciencia y desobedecer, y que por lo tanto es el palique lo que insituye la orden, y asi todos hablando y opinando, todo desecho en un estado de primitivo cretinismo disfuncional.




Bernaldo dijo:


> los católicos pasarán de estos personajes pero en la neoderechita ya están haciendo mella, cada vez más insolentes y groseros contra el papa Francisco.
> 
> se irá viendo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

Mero contorsionismo bifido en forma de parrafadas. Creeis que con vuestra retorica y conciencia podeis tumbar las autoridades, que son capaces de darlas quienes se las han dado en la SANTA TRADICION APOSTOLICA, que no soys vosotros viborillas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

Atención el nivel de azufre que gasta esta escoria, dicen que no existe eucaristia siquiera. Luego acusan al Papa de intencionar que no se produzca transubstanciacion en la eucaristia, cuando ellos ya lo han establecido que no existe.

La ironia encerrada aqui haria las delicias de una aguda inteligencia demoniaca.

Santo Oficiese.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

Enmienda a la totalidad, los papas pueden atar y desatar lo que ha sido atado en los cielos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

es notorio lo que hace el contorsionista bifido de @Kairós, hace cherry picking de elementos de autoridad de aquello que valida las ideas de su conciencia y lo presenta para confrontar aquellos elementos de autoridad que invalidan las ideas de su conciencia . El prestigio de los elementos de autoridad que selecciona es una mera herramienta de chantaje emocional, una forma de manipulación, un disfraz de lo que realmente está operando como elemento de autoridad; su propia conciencia. Por eso se embarca en la tarea de destronar los elementos de autoridad ajenas que invalidan sus ideas, porque no existen elementos de autoridad fuera de ella.

Está meridiano el dejeé protestontista heretico del contorsionista bifido


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

Uf la patita protestonta en ese cuerpo reptante, se te nota la ascendencia.

El Papado puede atar y desatar en los cielos, la biblia por ejemplo que es una composición Eclesiastica, y con ello dar medida de lo que es pecado y como su perdón.

Y desatar significa sobre lo que habia quedado atado, por lo que los Papas pueden rectificarse.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

Non sequitur, tienes la capacidad reflexiva de bot.

Enmarcados en una estrategia evangelizadora por la cual la iglesia gana adeptos dia tras dia mientras que los protestontos se marchitan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

Si existe presión fiscal contra las propiedades eclesiasticas es normal que terminen vendidas, expropiadas o demolidas, pero la causante es el estado.

Viborilla.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

@Kairós no tienes capacidad reflexiva, has sufrido un accidente cerebrovascular?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (15 Jun 2020)

Fanáticos religiosos hablando sobre otros fanáticos religiosos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

a caballo regalado no le mires el dentado, en todo caso el problema lo tiene quien lo regala


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Jun 2020)

pues eso, retorica esteril de contorsionista bifido, pues es la tradición apostolica la que le da autoridad al papa, y las viboras no son ninguna autoridad apostolica para cuestionar la autoridad del papa . Sino serian las viboras tipo @Kairós los que elegirian papas tras presentarnos su letrajuntada, pero lo que eligen para presidir sus garajes no es un papa, son simones el magos.


----------



## Padre Pio (16 Jun 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Fanáticos religiosos hablando sobre otros fanáticos religiosos.



No se de que hablan...pero tu comentario si es fanatico.

De que religion eres, ¿de la atea?¿de la agnostica?


----------



## succero (16 Jun 2020)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Fanáticos religiosos hablando sobre otros fanáticos religiosos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 347590



Jessys pioletándose. lol Son sus costumbres comunistas y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jun 2020)

Infalibilidad papal 1870 al sentar doctrina, afirma la herencia de las llaves del cielo , dogma revelado.
Pero que se puede esperar de un protestonto.


----------



## succero (16 Jun 2020)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jun 2020)

Sí, tambien contradices a PIO IX, que dice que el Papa mantiene integra la fe. Promesa que no existe en referencia a tu bifida efigie.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2020)

En efecto los Papas no son herejes, lo dice PIO IX.
Asi que mal asunto para las aspiraciones de cualquier clerigo lucifebrista


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2020)

Justamente al contrario, como son Papas no pueden ser herejes. El Espiritu Santo no los hubiera elegido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2020)

El Papa no puede ser hereje. Y al Papa lo elije el Espiritu Santo atraves de los Cardenales. 
En cambio tú si puedes ser hereje, y no se conozce quien te haya dado autoridad.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Jun 2020)

el sedevacantismo solo puede llegar a aberraciones... al principio no se atrevía el personaje este a hacerlo directamente pero como sospechaba ya acusa con todo descaro a los papas post CVII


pijarria es lo que sale del K K airós este del carahooo... que huele a asufreeee


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2020)

huele a azufre



Bernaldo dijo:


> el sedevacantismo solo puede llegar a aberraciones... al principio no se atrevía el personaje este a hacerlo directamente pero como sospechaba ya acusa con todo descaro a los papas post CVII
> 
> 
> pijarria es lo que sale del K K airós este del carahooo... que huele a asufreeee


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2020)

Si tu me presentas una turrada estomagante para tumbarme que 2+2=4, es principio más fuerte esto ultimo que tus peroratas de cretinoideo, y es alreves a lo que propones, que es tu perorota lo que queda JUZGADO; contorsionismo bifido

Los Papas tienen autoridad para *atar y desatar,* dicho mil veces. Por ejemplo pueden revocar la circuncisión o la eucaristia en arameo, ect.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2020)

No deberia ponerse la Sagrada Hostia en tu mano entonces.
Cristo repartio el Pan a la mano, incluso a Judas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2020)

Volvemos a lo de siempre, que no eres nadie para enmendarle a un Papa, un simon el mago de la vida.
Estas tu bueno con tus ideas protestantizantes criticar darle el Pan a un protestante.
Cristo dio el Pan a uno que lo hiba a traicionar, a uno que hiba a entregar su cuerpo a la cruz (mayor sacrilegio que este no hay, ni rituales con la hostia ni nada) , de tu atrevimiento igual es que tambien te verias preparado para enmendarle, de que no entre a casas de pecado por ejemplo. A me mi pareces un idiota moral como para andar dando lecciones a nadie.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2020)

Santo Tomás de Aquino es Santo por la autoridad de los Papas, no puedes emplearlo para derribar el de estos, si estos hubieran dicho _he hay un hereje_, hagase.
Claro porque el magisterio dice que un Simon el Mago que apesta a azufre puede enmendarle a un Papa elegido en Sagrado Concilio.
Magisterio Luterano me parece a mi.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2020)

te afecta a ti


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jun 2020)

Jesus estubo en la mesa con pecadores


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2020)

Si la sabiduria dice que el aborto es cosa de satanas, cuando reza a Dios para que se la de es para que se den cuenta de esto.

Tal como lo veo catolicas por el derecho a decidir es una asociación infiltrada de la ultrapeste que requiere de Santo Oficio, igual que con el sedegarajismo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (19 Jun 2020)

jamas he conocido a nadie mas deshonesto y oportunista que a los catolicos y cristianos en general. Lo vueno de la degeneracion catolica es que es muy divertido ver como sus fieles retuercen la verdad para que coincida con sus delirios.

Cambiar la historia segun vuestro propio interes, apropiaros de los logros de otros, no os va a volver a funcionar. 

Cristianitos GAME OVER. 

A partir de ahora la humanidad sera un poco mejor.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2020)

La opinión del Papa prevalece, habrá que sencillamente partirles la cara.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2020)

los hombres de saber e industriales cristianos eran en realidad paganos, esta es la fumada pedosatanicopaganista de los ñordicvcks. 

Desmontando el neopaganismo
¿por que los ñordicucks van de patriotas si son lacayos del germano??

soys amigitos de los sedegarajistas segun parece

Satanistas ñordicucks-neopaganos atacan a la Iglesia



Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> jamas he conocido a nadie mas deshonesto y oportunista que a los catolicos y cristianos en general. Lo vueno de la degeneracion catolica es que es muy divertido ver como sus fieles retuercen la verdad para que coincida con sus delirios.
> 
> Cambiar la historia segun vuestro propio interes, apropiaros de los logros de otros, no os va a volver a funcionar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (19 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los hombres de saber e industriales cristianos eran en realidad paganos, esta es la fumada pedosatanicopaganista de los ñordicvcks.
> 
> Desmontando el neopaganismo
> ¿por que los ñordicucks van de patriotas si son lacayos del germano??
> ...



 gracias por darme la razon .


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (19 Jun 2020)

Diselo a tus curillas. 

La historia anterior no ha sido mucho mejor. La historia del cristianismo es la historia de los vividores, calumniadores, estafadores y ladrones de los logros ajenos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2020)

eso es lo que quieren que creas la ultrapeste, por eso crea movimiento infiltrados como el sedegarajismo para desprestigiar a la iglesia

ni te creas que el Borgia fue mal papa ni que lo es este, es la misma historia de desprestigio anticatolico


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2020)

Las actividades del open arms las permiten los estados soberanos no el Papa y es normal que una vez que los estados permiten estas actividades, caritas de amparo a los inmigrantes. Pero el Papa sí es necesario para que no se produzca una atomización del cristianismo, que es cosa propicia en el ABC de la subversión, hoy dia la Iglesia pese a lo que diga la propaganda es el bastión nº1 contra el aborto, la eugenesia y a favor de la familia. Si dinamitas esto en garajes, esa fuerza monolitica se pierde.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2020)

El que está anatematizado eres tú al negar la infalibilidad Papal al sentar catedra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2020)

Por que son infalibles que eres anatema.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Jun 2020)

los sedevacantistas están tan mal de los tiros que acaban haciendo cosas de lo más absurdas, las diferentes sectas que han ido formando semejantes herejes ya llevan nombrando ya varios "papas auténticos"....

... ese es el resultado de estos supuestos "tradicionalistas", menos mal que no les hacen caso más de cuatro gatos, con el palmar de troya y similares.

PD: y ojo, que este tipo probablemente ni siquiera sea uno de ellos, sino un simple tipo entregado a la subversión.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2020)

son como el espiritu santo, eligen papas
me parece que si se juntan más de 2 en un garaje van a terminar acusandose de anticristos mutuamente



Bernaldo dijo:


> los sedevacantistas están tan mal de los tiros que acaban haciendo cosas de lo más absurdas, las diferentes sectas que han ido formando semejantes herejes ya llevan nombrando ya varios "papas auténticos"....
> 
> ... ese es el resultado de estos supuestos "tradicionalistas", menos mal que no les hacen caso más de cuatro gatos, con el palmar de troya y similares.
> 
> PD: y ojo, que este tipo probablemente ni siquiera sea uno de ellos, sino un simple tipo entregado a la subversión.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2020)

Hay Papa porque hubo concilio. De toda la vida los herejes os habeis creido autoridad naturalmente emanada fuera de la linea apostolica, es una cosa tan vieja como simon el mago.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2020)

Y que va a decir un hereje

Perfectamente comprensible la imagen que pone en el marco de una pastoral para ganarse la confianza de los que siguen a los chamanes.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Jun 2020)

Dios ha decidido -según K Kairós- que la Iglesia se queda sin su vicario en la tierra.

con dos coóne, K Kairós, con dos koóne

pero bueno, eso será tu secta sedevacantista, cada una de las que hay opina diferente... como no podía ser de otra forma, es lo que tenéis los sedegarajistas.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Jun 2020)

y como decidió rasgar el Templo... ahora tú dictaminas que dejó a la Iglesia sin su vicario, eres tó un iluminao Kairy

y luego ya tus fotitos traídas de cutrepáginas de panchievangélicos ya es la monda.

estás hecho entregado al gañanismo​, pero qué rápido te calamos por aquí... a pesar de tu piel de borreguillo... ya te has descarado completamente, lo de Francisco era solo el comienzo como predije

a tí lo que te hacía falta es ponerte pico y pala y hacerte doblar el lomo, se te acababa pronto la tontería


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Jun 2020)

no, zoque... el comienzo de tu ataque a la Iglesia para remontarte hasta el CVII.

te se venía de venir... ya digo, un buen picu y una pala, tienes demasiado tiempo para darpie a que las diabluras te gobiernen.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Jun 2020)

así te quitaba yo la tontería, al menos igual echabas el tiempo en algo útil


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Presentarse al bautismo es algo que el pagano debe de hacer por propia voluntad, cosa que el trato salsero, campechano y cercano de Juan Pablo II estaba más cerca de lograr que cualquier espantapajaros sedegarajista.













Venezuela venera dos reliquias con la sangre y el cabello de san Juan Pablo II

Polonia celebra el centenario de Juan Pablo II | DW | 18.05.2020







Vas a tener que mejorar tu veneno viborilla.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Alli donde el Espiritu Santo ha decidido un Papa, un sedegarajista lo puede enmendar,_ schiis espiritu santo te has portado muy mal_. Gracias que tenemos simones el mago provistos de idiocia moral y deficiencia mental para que no nos dejemos corromper por el Espiritu Santo. Que seria del garaje sin ellos.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Dios ha decidido -según K Kairós- que la Iglesia se queda sin su vicario en la tierra.
> 
> con dos coóne, K Kairós, con dos koóne
> 
> pero bueno, eso será tu secta sedevacantista, cada una de las que hay opina diferente... como no podía ser de otra forma, es lo que tenéis los sedegarajistas.


----------



## Tomate-chan (20 Jun 2020)

Satanas con sotana.

Obispo Raúl Vera a colectivos homosexuales: “Con ustedes vamos a salvar a la Iglesia”

10 mandamientos de la Iglesia Católica: ¿Cuáles son?

*Sexto Mandamiento*
_No cometerás actos impuros. _


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Los Papas son elegidos para que guien a la iglesia por el espiritu santo, no puede haber falsa iglesia. Lo que dices es protestontizante.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Besar tambien se hace con los emfermos para que se curen. Juan Pablo II salsea con el coran para mostrar campechania con los mahometanos, porque entre otras cosas existen millones de cristianos que sufren persecución donde los seguidores del pedo-profeta son mayoria. Que tome en serio lo que ese pueril libro contiene ya es algo que tu atribuyes siguendo el deseo acusador de tu bifida genealogia. Como si el espiritu santo decidiera a cualquier debil.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Esos enunciados te acusan a ti, pero estas ciego.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

la catedra de Pedro no la usurpa quien ha puesto alli el espiritu santo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

besando el coran para que se cure como a los emfermos en medio de un evento campechanista con los mahometanos


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Jun 2020)

La Iglesia católica tiene el papa actual Francisco porque no es el Espíritu Santo el que elige a los papas, sino el demonio.


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Jun 2020)

Falacia del falso escocés. Pensaba que los católicos de empirismo no, pero la lógica al menos la trabajaban.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

De herejia en herejia, ahora el sagrado concilio no es dominado por el espiritu santo. Es dominado por los simones el mago que deben de dar su aprovación.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Habla de herejias el que dice que en el sagrado concilio no gobierna el espiritu santo. Un protestonto de manual. Ya te he dicho que besar coranes es puro salseo, campechania, relaciones publicas. Juan Pablo II está enterrado en terreno catolico sagrado y reciviendo el sacramente catolico, no lo asistio un seguidor del ignorante profeta en su hora.
Me parece que dijistes que no siempre has sido catolico (ahora tampoco lo eres), de que procesión de fe procedes? anabaptista?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

No existe falso papa elegido en sagrado concilio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Solo existe falsa iglesia fuera de la tradición apostolica.

Si a ese cura le sirvió quizas pueda servir de vagon de engache para una gente que está contaminada por el NWO


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Los cismaticos estan excomulgados por la sucesión de Pedro, quien tiene las llaves.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Gracias a la campechania de los ultimos papas, las iglesias ortodoxas estan maduras para la unión. Salvo la Rusa que es cesaropapismo kremlinita irredenta, una agencia de la KGB.



Ese dia se cobrará la afabilidad sembrada


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Christian Leaders May Return to Nicaea: What Does It Mean?

_In 2025, Roman Catholics and Eastern Orthodox Christians could go back to the place where early followers of Jesus tried to create a consensus among all of Christendom. _

imposible sin la campechania de los ultimos Papas, por algo los habrá elegido el Espiritu Santo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

a las igleias ortodoxas las arrastra la marea y te fijas en las olas, terminaremos si Dios quiere en una misma casa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Las almas rusas cuentan, la unidad traeria grandes beneficios a esa tierra.
El Patriarca de Constantinopla está ya un tris de volver, se hará de acuerdo a la verdad. Será dificil para el resto de iglesias ortodoxas justificar su empecinamiento.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Es normal que los criptoprotestontos infiltrados para sudvertir el orden catolico esten rabiando por la eficaz campechania de los papas, una Iglesia que contenga a los ortodoxos seria un golpe duro de asimilar en el protestontismo. Cultural y espiritualmente uniria oriente y occidente, una gran riqueza.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

_On his way home from a meeting with Pope Francis in the Holy Land, Patriarch Bartholomew I, the primary leader of Eastern Orthodox Christians, gave an interview in which he said that he and Francis are planning a gathering in Nicaea 11 years from now "to celebrate together, after 17 centuries , the first truly ecumenical synod." That's a pretty big deal; in 1054, theological disagreements led to a schism in Christianity, which is how Roman Catholics and Eastern Orthodox Christians became separate faith traditions. This is a call back to a time before the schism, before the fundamental disagreements that kept popes and patriarchs from talking to each other for more than 900 years. _

Si hay espiritu santo en ese concilio, solo puede salir la unidad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

El Papa tiene una visión mucho más amplia en tiempo y espacio que un arzobispo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

no se podria hacer sin la campechania de los ultimos Papas, segun el garajista Kairos tendrian que haber escupido a todo ortodoxo que se pusiera al alcance de un Papa. Eso es lo que les gustaria a los protestontes. Pues es, ladrar mucho que el caballo anda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

quien conoce la inteligencia de Dios? y aqui se le juzga al espiritu santo de que ha elegido malos papas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Hay movimientos tectonicos en el mundo ortodoxo



Va a ser enriquecedor contar con el sucesor de Andres en la elección del proximo sucesor de Pedro, un fichaje galactico.

Kairos y el resto de sedegarajistas, como sucesores de simon el mano, prepararos para ladrar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

No ates tan en corto tus contradicciones, llevas todo el hilo devaluando a los Papas.

Una vez que quiearn unirse estarán bajo dominio del templo del espiritu santo, ellos participarán en los concilios, y la obediencia sera DE FACTO.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

kairos


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No ates tan en corto tus contradicciones, llevas todo el hilo devaluando a los Papas.
> 
> Una vez que quiearn unirse estarán bajo dominio del templo del espiritu santo, ellos participarán en los concilios, y la obediencia sera DE FACTO.



quien vería discutiendo en un garaje a estos sedevacantistas y a usurpacionistas que consideran que el papa es Benedicto, etc... unos con sus diferentes papas, otros con que no hay ninguno pero la sede está vacante, otros con que Benedicto sí pero Francisco no.... un debate entre K Kariros y algún seguidor de los del palmar troyano, que según tengo entendido su "papa" perdió la fe y se fugó con su amante.

El «papa» de El Palmar de Troya pierde su fe y deja su «orden» sin despedirse de sus seguidores

... quién va a tomar a esta patulea en serio.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Jun 2020)

pues el tal "gregoriodieciséis" dice que se fugó por amor y que perdió la, yo creo que ninguna de las dos cosas, a ese le pasa como a tí y el resto de farsantes, que ni se os cree ni vosotros creéis en lo que decís.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

entre los lucifevres ya esta montada de hecho

Cisma dentro del cisma lefebvriano

Es chanante o no?, ni los hermanos marxs. Le pondria la musica de benny hill a esta historia.





Bernaldo dijo:


> quien vería discutiendo en un garaje a estos sedevacantistas y a usurpacionistas que consideran que el papa es Benedicto, etc... unos con sus diferentes papas, otros con que no hay ninguno pero la sede está vacante, otros con que Benedicto sí pero Francisco no.... un debate entre K Kariros y algún seguidor de los del palmar troyano, que según tengo entendido su "papa" perdió la fe y se fugó con su amante.
> 
> El «papa» de El Palmar de Troya pierde su fe y deja su «orden» sin despedirse de sus seguidores
> 
> ... quién va a tomar a esta patulea en serio.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> entre los lucifevres ya esta montada de hecho
> 
> Cisma dentro del cisma lefebvriano
> 
> Es chanante o no?, ni los hermanos marxs. Le pondria la musica de benny hill a esta historia.



pues lo de siempre desde hace siglos y siglos, ariki... individuos de estos que se dedican a acusar al papa y la Iglesia del momento y se montan sus películas mentales, a partir de ahí se les reproduce lo mismo y van derivando a temas a cada cual más absurdo, creo que una de estas ramificaciones sedevacantistas llegaron a ordenar mujeres y no recuerdo qué historias más...


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Jun 2020)

los herejéis os lo montáis cada uno a vuestra manera, pero en lo fundamental sóis lo mismo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

El sedegarajista arrastra consigo la soberbia luciferina y cuando el foco de esta soberbia ha terminado de corregir al espiritu santo en el cisma, pasan a corregirse entre ellos. Es natural, llevan el azufre a donde vallan.



Bernaldo dijo:


> pues lo de siempre desde hace siglos y siglos, ariki... individuos de estos que se dedican a acusar al papa y la Iglesia del momento y se montan sus películas mentales, a partir de ahí se les reproduce lo mismo y van derivando a temas a cada cual más absurdo, creo que una de estas ramificaciones sedevacantistas llegaron a ordenar mujeres y no recuerdo qué historias más...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

En los concilios, el espiritu santo no elige falsos Papas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Enmarcado en una pastoral, seguro que la reliquia de Cebu que dejaron alli Elcano y demas la tendrian los Filipinos entre deidades paganas. Pero finalmente prevaleció. 

Champechania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

el sinodo de la amazonia que culminó con la santiguación y comulgación de los indigenas que acudieron. Un exitazo pastoral. Ya ves donde quedó todo eso del sacerdocio feminista y el no-celibato, como alucinaciones en las moyeras del sedegarajismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

Los papas estan tan seguros de sus creencias que pueden campechanear sin problemas, son los que tienen dudas los que se obstinan en mostrar grande beligerancia a cualquier signo distentido. ¿que un papa besa un coran? es como besar una piedra apreciada por la tribu que visita y lo sabe. Campechania y salseo en acción, y luego recoger los frutos de la pastoral en forma de conversiones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

un escritor por encima del Espiritu Santo para legitimar Papas

sedegarajismo 100%


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

QUIEN COMO EL ESPIRITU SANTO


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Jun 2020)

tras la fuga del anterior "papa" palmariano con una monja de su secta, ahora parece que tienen uno suizo... te gusta su ejecución y puesta en escena? a ojos de alguien no entrenado igual costaba distinguir de otros que se consideran también lo recto



en tu secta a qué pastores de la actualidad guardáis disciplina? porque digo yo que habrá alguna autoridad... o también vas de rollo protestante de leer vosotros directamente e interpretar? háblanos de esas autoridades...


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Jun 2020)

eso es lo que os chifla a algunos, en fin... fariseos! si es que así acabáis, haciendo palmariadas


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Jun 2020)

y qué tal os va a los palmarianos con el "papa" suizo?

vigiladlo bien, no vaya a ser que se os vaya con otra "monja" como el anterior... so garrulazos!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

¿a cuanto cotiza cambio de aceite y filtros en palmar de troya? que menos que un buen servicio en una sedegaraje



Bernaldo dijo:


> y qué tal os va a los palmarianos con el "papa" suizo?
> 
> vigiladlo bien, no vaya a ser que se os vaya con otra "monja" como el anterior... so garrulazos!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jun 2020)

El asunto es que si el mecanico jefe de la sedegaraje del palmar de troya alias el Papa, se valla con una _"monja"_ no es ningun escandalo, es meramente algo digno de una de esas revista de ovnis, mundo bizarro, igual que la vida de cualquier pastor protestonto. Suda mil.

Pero ya cuando el Papa tose!, A ESO SI HAY QUE DARLE LA IMPORTANCIA QUE MERECE!

Por algo será.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El asunto es que si el mecanico jefe de la sedegaraje del palmar de troya alias el Papa, se valla con una _"monja"_ no es ningun escandalo, es meramente algo digno de una de esas revista de ovnis, mundo bizarro, igual que la vida de cualquier pastor protestonto. Suda mil.
> 
> Pero ya cuando el Papa tose!, A ESO SI HAY QUE DARLE LA IMPORTANCIA QUE MERECE!
> 
> Por algo será.



pero la estética qué, qué me dices de la estética eh? y las misas en latín, etc, etc


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

pues como los decorados de almeria para los espageti guenster, detras de donde ponia herrero mc callajan guardaban las cosas de las seño de la limpieza



Bernaldo dijo:


> pero la estética qué, qué me dices de la estética eh? y las misas en latín, etc, etc


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

a K Kairós le encanta el asunto del vestuario, diría que es un tipo "sensible" como el "papaclemente", que por lo visto era una locaza en los ambientes sevillanos antes de ser elegida "papa"...

no nos ha dicho a qué jerarquía sigue, así que está otorgando que es palmariano



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pues como los decorados de almeria para los espageti guenster, detras de donde ponia herrero mc callajan guardaban las cosas de las seño de la limpieza


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

palmarianos hablando de antipapas... de chiste


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

es evidente que lo eres por eso te cuidas tanto de mencionar a qué jerarquía sigues, en cualquier caso... no os diferenciáis gran cosa unos de otros


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

La imitación de la estetica es lo tipico del "culto cargo", tienes que conocer el concepto se da muchas veces:

Culto cargo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

De gente que se piensa que por construir aeropuertos y torres de control van a empezar a aterrizar aviones de suministros 
Pues es igual con el sedegarajismo _estetico _se piensan que por representar ritos eclesiasticos alli aterriza Espiritu Santo, pero como nadie les conoce los aviones pasan de largo.

El farsante ese que cuentas de clemente, podria dedicarse al mundo del estufepaciente y al trafico de metralletas que me quedaria igual. En cambio si el Santo Padre se pone o no unos zapatos aqui se monta la Tercera y un debate teológico, como debe de ser, señal de que es el caballo en torno al cual se congregan todos los perros.




Bernaldo dijo:


> a K Kairós le encanta el asunto del vestuario, diría que es un tipo "sensible" como el "papaclemente", que por lo visto era una locaza en los ambientes sevillanos antes de ser elegida "papa"...
> 
> no nos ha dicho a qué jerarquía sigue, así que está otorgando que es palmariano


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

Se refieren a ti


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

Aviso a palmar troyanos, fuera de la sucesión Apostolica no existe autoridad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

Se refieren a ti, el papa acude a una representación folclorica que no tiene nada que ver con abandonar su fe.
En cambio fijate:

*recurrirán a una caterva de maestros siguiendo sus propias concupiscencias.*

meridiano como señala a los que se saltarán la jerarquia para imponer su idiocia moral personal


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

cómo, acaso afirmas que ya no existe la Iglesia? acaso perteneces a una Iglesia sin obispos? interpretas las escrituras al estilo "my way" como los sinatras-protestantes?

qué nos estás contando... payo palmariano?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

_13 Allí, en Éfeso, andaban algunos judíos que usaban el nombre del Señor Jesús para expulsar de la gente los malos espíritus. Decían a los espíritus: «Por el poder de Jesús, de quien Pablo habla, les ordeno que salgan.»


14 Esto lo hacían los siete hijos de un sacerdote judío llamado Esceva. 15 Pero una vez, un espíritu malo les contestó: «Conozco a Jesús, y también conozco a Pablo, pero ustedes* ¿quiénes son?»*


16 Enseguida, el hombre que tenía el espíritu malo saltó sobre ellos y comenzó a golpearlos. De tal manera los maltrató, que tuvieron que huir del lugar completamente desnudos y lastimados. 17 Los que vivían en Éfeso, judíos y no judíos, se dieron cuenta de lo sucedido y tuvieron mucho miedo. Y por todos lados se respetaba el nombre del Señor Jesús._


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

cusha, payoo.... que él no escucha autoridad presente, él interpreta las Santas Escrituras más a los santos... aquí el sinatra my way, nomames güey



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Se refieren a ti, el papa acude a una representación folclorica que no tiene nada que ver con abandonar su fe.
> En cambio fijate:
> 
> *recurrirán a una caterva de maestros siguiendo sus propias concupiscencias.*
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

El Espiritu Santo decidió otro Papa, luego hay Papa legitimo.
El sedegarajismo se entregó a la herejia y la desolación.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

parece que quien no lees eres tú... esos que mencionas están muertos, de hecho los lefbrevianos estáís en desbandada, como es de esperar en todo movimiento cismatoide, que no da frutos fuera del arbol donde está la savia

qué jerarquía viva es a la que sigues? yo te lo digo.... a ninguna!!! porque en el fondo todos los palmarianos sóis iguales, digáis que seguís a Lefebvre o a "gregoriodieciocho", el fugao


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

Fijate como los antiguos nos avisaban de esta gente. En ningun lado de la doctrina pone que un simon el mago es quien da o quita autoridad a los apostoles, pero está es el arma que emplean para tratar a los apostoles de contradoctrinarios. Hipocresia pura y dura de la que tambien nos advierten.



Bernaldo dijo:


> cusha, payoo.... que él no escucha autoridad presente, él interpreta las Santas Escrituras más a los santos... aquí el sinatra my way, nomames güey


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

contorsionismo bifido para eludir algo tan sencillo como que el Espiritu Santo decidió un Papa.
Estas en reveldia contra el Espiritu Santo, si fue su deseo un Papa salsero y campechano, asi sea.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Fijate como los antiguos nos avisaban de esta gente. En ningun lado de la doctrina pone que un simon el mago es quien da o quita autoridad a los apostoles, pero está es el arma que emplean para tratar a los apostoles de contradoctrinarios. Hipocresia pura y dura de la que tambien nos advierten.



ahí lo tienes, siguiendo a tres difuntos de una hermandad cismática en proceso de descomposición... con algunos de sus miembros buscando el regreso a casa.

él dice que se queda a adorar las cenizas de los que les llevaron a eso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

@Kairós está viviendo una crisis de fe


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

son cenizas con olor a azufre
me alegro por los que vuelven no obstante buenas noticias



Bernaldo dijo:


> ahí lo tienes, siguiendo a tres difuntos de una hermandad cismática en proceso de descomposición... con algunos de sus miembros buscando el regreso a casa.
> 
> él dice que se queda a adorar las cenizas de los que les llevaron a eso.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

vamos, que les coges lo que te interesa coger de ellos y lo que no lo pillas de otro lado

lo dicho, que te has montau tu propio garaje, ni jerarquía ni jerarquío...


... un fricazo, vamos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

Me parece que si la ultima hornada de Papas campechanos consiguen restaurar lo perdido en Nicea, muchos se arrepentirán de su sedegarajismo y comprenderán la sabiduria de Dios. Pero otros permaneceran instalados en su soberbia con cara de perros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

Un garaje de 1 sola persona te puede pulir los faros y encerar los cromados, pero yo no iria desde luego si quiero un servicio de calidad.



Bernaldo dijo:


> vamos, que les coges lo que te interesa coger de ellos y lo que no lo pillas de otro lado
> 
> lo dicho, que te has montau tu propio garaje, ni jerarquía ni jerarquío...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

sabemos que tu garaje es grande y ahí cabréis unos cuantos... eh, sinatra?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

No te entiendo nada, controla los espumarajos.
Te decia que el Espiritu Santo decidio un Papa, asumelo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

@Kairós tu fe flaquea


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> @Kairós tu fe flaquea



a ver si se va a acabar fugándose por ahí con alguien, como "gregoriodieciosho"...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

vino el azufre, soplo, y se lo llevó,
una vez que has constituido tu conciencia fuente de autoridad, porque seguir aprisionado por las paredes de unos dogmas impuestos? ya intuye que encontrará la verdad en la libertad



Bernaldo dijo:


> a ver si se va a acabar fugándose por ahí con alguien, como "gregoriodieciosho"...


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

meras apariencias? pero si los elogios a los palmarianos por la estética es una de las babas del aparentismo que profesas

tendrás mucho material recolectado, pero estás tardando en despertar y tomar el camino de comunión con la Iglesia, cuya paciencia es infinita y al final acaba acogiendo hasta a los que habéis dicho las mayores barbaridades contra Ella


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

Hay lugar suficiente alli para las herejias.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> vino el azufre, soplo, y se lo llevó,
> una vez que has constituido tu conciencia fuente de autoridad, porque seguir aprisionado por las paredes de unos dogmas impuestos? ya intuye que encontrará la verdad en la libertad



sí, sí, así es... no me acuerdo qué ramificación de estos fue la que acabó ordenando mujeres


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

por eso difamar a la Iglesia es una forma de supervivencia psiquica para ellos, dado que saben que en sus garajes solo hay azufre. Necesitan que en la Iglesia la haya en cantidades industriales. Viven en la AUTOJUSTIFICACIÓN continua, su fe flaquea, cosa que un catolico no necesita tal cosa.



Bernaldo dijo:


> sí, sí, así es... no me acuerdo qué ramificación de estos fue la que acabó ordenando mujeres


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

Es campechano y afable el pive, le falto entregarle una camiseta del San Lorenzo







luego ya los papas campechanos recogen los sembrado, sacerdotes anglicanos que se pasan al catolicismo


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> por eso difamar a la Iglesia es una forma de supervivencia psiquica para ellos, dado que saben que en sus garajes solo hay azufre. Necesitan que en la Iglesia la haya en cantidades industriales. Viven en la AUTOJUSTIFICACIÓN continua, su fe flaquea, cosa que un catolico no necesita tal cosa.



necesitan constantemente la autoafirmación, pues en el fondo tienen grandes dudas, huelen que se han alejado del buen camino

de ahí que se aferren y se estén realimentando con la fiebre de páginas hostiles al papa Francisco que se han comenzado a promover entre corruptos de dentro y sus aliados temporales de fuera... donde por cierto los protestantizados falsotradicionalistas que se dicen católicos en USA están tomando parte bastante activa.

fíjate la jugada, que esos lo que quieren es largar a este papa y poner uno de su gusto... pero eso excita a otros que en realidad niegan la validez de los obispos y papas post CVII.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

Y que va a decir un hereje de la Iglesia de la tradición Apostolica. 
Los perros ladran, las vacas mugen y los herejes acusan a la iglesia de ser el anticristo. Es viejo ya.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

Es cainismo basico, cain no estaba contento en su sacerdocio (ofrendas) asi que se dedicó a destruir a abel. En cambio abel se basta con su sacerdocio y no necesita compararse con cain.

Viejo como el mundo mismo.



Bernaldo dijo:


> necesitan constantemente la autoafirmación, pues en el fondo tienen grandes dudas, huelen que se han alejado del buen camino
> 
> de ahí que se aferren y se estén realimentando con la fiebre de páginas hostiles al papa Francisco que se han comenzado a promover entre corruptos de dentro y sus aliados temporales de fuera... donde por cierto los protestantizados falsotradicionalistas que se dicen católicos en USA están tomando parte bastante activa.
> 
> fíjate la jugada, que esos lo que quieren es largar a este papa y poner uno de su gusto... pero eso excita a otros que en realidad niegan la validez de los obispos y papas post CVII.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

Es más @Bernaldo fijate como es de campechano el Papa, con los que no recogen frutos, todos esos paganos ect. Y como son de cainitas algunos infructuosos de ellos que buscan la destrucción de Abel. Es muy viejo esto ya.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

buena analogía, Ariki, enhorabuena... solo que estos caines no podrán matar a Abel, quedó escrito que la Iglesia perviviría.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

lucifer ha colocado la semilla propicia en las conciencias de piezas muy distintas, peones, alfiles y caballos y su ejercito ataca la Ciudad de Dios.



Bernaldo dijo:


> buena analogía, Ariki, enhorabuena... solo que estos caines no podrán matar a Abel, quedó escrito que la Iglesia perviviría.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Jun 2020)

Es sumamente ironico que esas sentencias acusan tu contorsionismo dialectico, como no te das cuenta no puedes disfrutar del espectaculo.

Es muy sencillo como te digo, al Papa lo eligió el Sagrado Concilio gobernado por el Espirtu Santo, por lo que es el Papa que quiere Dios.


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (21 Jun 2020)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Bah, tonterías. En plena invasión moronegra e islámica, ¿crees que el protestantismo va a cargar contra probablemente su único aliado estratégico?



ES TOTALMENTE CIERTO . TRUMP QUIERE SER HÉROE Y SALVAR EL MUNDO DEL COMUNISMO Y LO HARÁ BIEN, PERO CON CUAL OBJETIVO? CON EL OBJETIVO DE HACERSE CREER HÉROE DEL MUNDO Y QUE LOS CATÓLICOS DE DERECHAS QUE TRABAJAN PARA LAS TINIEBLAS COMO LOS DE IZQUIERDAS, SE CREAN QUE TRUMP QUE ES PROTESTANTE Y SIONISTA ESTE SIEMPRE EN LO BUENO, PERO NO ES ASÍ PORQUE ES SIONISTA, 





*LO QUE QUIEREN ES LLEVAR A LOS CATÓLICOS DE DERECHA A ADORAR INDIRECTAMENTE A LA BESTIA EL ESTADO DE ISRAEL Y POR LO TANTO PRESIONARÁN A QUE SEA QUITADO PAPA FRANCISCO PERO SI ESO OCURRE EL SUBSTITUTO DE PAPA FRANCISCO SERÁ EL ANTICRISTO* ,LA MASONERIA YA PREPARÓ A UN PURPURADO PARA QUE TOME EL PUESTO DE FRANCISCO EL PAPA LEGITIMO.
ESO NO SIGNIFICA EL FIN DE LA IGLESIA PERO SERÁ ALGO MUY MALO Y MUY PARECIDO AL FIN FIN DE LOS TIEMPOS

MIREN LOS CATÓLICOS DE DERECHAS PUES TRABAJAN PARA LOS HIJOS DE LA SERPIENTE LOS ENEMISTADOS CON MARIA LOS PROTESTANTES COMO BOLSONARO Y TRUMP


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jun 2020)

me alegro de que llegue Jesus lo dijo, este le va a apretar las tuercas al sedevacantista antipapista de Kairós.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

Conspiración de la que formas parte


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Jun 2020)

el conforero "Jesus lo dijo" te observa, se le ha escapado un mensaje que tendría almacenado de otro hilo, y si no ha intervenido hasta ahora es porque te ve mordiendo el polvo...

... así de torpe te tiene que estar viendo, aunque sabe que estás empujando a favor del Anticristo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

Es el sucesor de Pedro quien ata o desata en el cielo lo que es herejia o no, del mismo modo que Pedro ató en los cielos que quedaba revocada la circuncisión. Vosotros soys hijos de esceva a quien nadie conoce.

Tu nos dices que Pedro no puede atar y desatar en los cielos, bueno, por eso te decia que eres tu quien destruye el deposito de las enseñanzas del Señor.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

los garajes pueden ser sinagoga de satanas, la Iglesia no.
Solo hay salvacion dentro de la iglesia y los sedegarajistas estais fuera de ella.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los garajes pueden ser sinagoga de satanas, la Iglesia no.
> Solo hay salvacion dentro de la iglesia y los sedegarajistas estais fuera de ella.



bueno... la suntuosa basílica de los palmarianos no es tan garaje... el tal K Kairós este a saber a qué sitio palmar troyano acude.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

es un garaje bien decorado



Bernaldo dijo:


> bueno... la suntuosa basílica de los palmarianos no es tan garaje... el tal K Kairós este a saber a qué sitio palmar troyano acude.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

la iglesia tiene templos y fe, y tu ni una cosa ni la otra.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es un garaje bien decorado



muy mono y estético todo, no veas que trajecitos gastan, todo en latín y tal.

se ve que a estos sedevacantistas les va lo mono, muy primates ellos...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

En este hilo os desenmascaramos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

hay escandalo porque pretendeis anteponeros a lo que el Espiritu Santo ha decidido


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

Decir que el Espiritu Santo elige al anticristo es lo que invalida toda la viña, lo que hacen los papas se entiende perfectamente desde la campechania pastoral.

Son palabras que os acusan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

no hay salvacion para los herejes y cismaticos


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Jun 2020)

el "papagregoriodiesiosho" también hacía citas como las tuyas... al Cabo de un tiempo comenzó las citas con la monja, ya más tarde se fugó con la citada... te veo en ese plan... caradurilla!

es lo que tenéis los papagayos... que luego contradecís lo que cacareáis.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

los lobos tratan de destruir la iglesia, revelo aqui a los sedegarajistas


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los lobos tratan de destruir la iglesia, revelo aqui a los sedegarajistas



K Kairós dice que los lobos son buenos y que quien quiera defender a las ovejas que compre mastines, es un ecolo jeta, sabes?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

sedegarajistas contradictorios, no hay salvacion en sus garajes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

La iglesia da la medida de lo que es herejia, el Espiritu Santo la medida de lo que es Papa. Vosotros solo soys simones el mago, que no podeis habitar la salvacion por herejes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

es bastante curioso que kairos traiga citas de papas y santos que le acusan a él.



Bernaldo dijo:


> K Kairós dice que los lobos son buenos y que quien quiera defender a las ovejas que compre mastines, es un ecolo jeta, sabes?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

Decir que el Espiritu Santo elige anticristos es herejia, no hace falta que mires lejos. Asi que como hereje ya sabes lo que te toca.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

Desoladas estan todas las eucaristias fuera de la Iglesia. Todos los garajes desolados.
Los templos catolicos serán confiscados, de alli la profecia de Daniel.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

Por cierto, el fin ultimo de la misa no es un sacrificio de alavanza a la santisima trinidad, el mandato es *hacer eso en conmemoración de cristo*
Los teologos herejes ya empiezaron a contorsionarse bifidamente para adular la forma y no el fondo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

un evento folklorico no es una adoracion satanica, 
revocar la eleccion del espiritu santo en un papa si es luciferino


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

Asi está escrito, se nos pide que lo hagamos en conmemoracion en donde el Pan es el cuerpo de cristo, cosa que los protestantes niegan.

los herejes tratais de revocar la santa misa porque no incluye unas oraciones que tampoco las pronuncio Cristo,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

que verdad? que en la eucaristia de Cristo no pronunció esas oraciones que los herejes sedegarajistas decis que son lo fundamental de la eucaristia? hizo la ultima cena en latin?
Vamos lo que si pronuncio Cristo es el poder que daba a pedro PARA ATAR Y DESATAR. Por eso esas oraciones se pusieron y luego se pueden quitar.

Teneis la profundidad reflexiva de una charca, viene el azufre y os lleva.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

teologia paco sedegarajista, donde escasea la inteligencia abunda el azufre


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

no me seduce la idea de ser luciferino


----------



## veismuler (22 Jun 2020)

La gran ramera del Apocalipsis...y que la gente se sorprenda con la bestia que se prostituye con todos los reyes y naciones de la tierra...va vestida de púrpura y escarlata y adornada de oro...pues no sé a que me suena...2+2 suelen ser más o menos cuatro...doy pistas... sus parroquias están en tu barrio...sus cardenales van de púrpura y escarlata.... Van de pobres y tienen un montón de pasta.... Y cada vez quieren más...no sé no sé..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

la lista importante es aquella en la que figuran los ministros de la Iglesia, y en ella no apareceis los simones el mago


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

mas grave es retirarle la autoridad al espiritu santo para elegir Papas
de todos modos San Junipero no era sedegarajista no es de os vuestros


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

en vuestros garajes no hay más que esterilidad y desolación, de hay tu crisis de fe @Kairós


----------



## veismuler (22 Jun 2020)

Gracias.... conociendo las palabras de Jesús y la Biblia...y teniendo una relación personal con Dios me es más que suficiente...soy cristiano sin más añadiduras...ni católico..ni protestante..ni nada más que Cristo...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Jun 2020)

El libro del apocalipsis está en biblia gracias a LA IGLESIA, que es la que compuso el canon y la incluyó pese a que habia corrientes que no la querian.



veismuler dijo:


> La gran ramera del Apocalipsis...y que la gente se sorprenda con la bestia que se prostituye con todos los reyes y naciones de la tierra...va vestida de púrpura y escarlata y adornada de oro...pues no sé a que me suena...2+2 suelen ser más o menos cuatro...doy pistas... sus parroquias están en tu barrio...sus cardenales van de púrpura y escarlata.... Van de pobres y tienen un montón de pasta.... Y cada vez quieren más...no sé no sé..


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Jun 2020)

tú y K Kairós estáis en el fondo en lo mismo, el papa y la jerarquía de la Iglesia Católica no os interesa.



veismuler dijo:


> Gracias.... conociendo las palabras de Jesús y la Biblia...y teniendo una relación personal con Dios me es más que suficiente...soy cristiano sin más añadiduras...ni católico..ni protestante..ni nada más que Cristo...


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Jun 2020)

Tú estás con el azufre, como este hilo demuestra... atacando a todos los papas tras el CVII.

Solo convoluntad acabarías haciendo lo mismo con los anteriores.


Mucha sinvergonzonería herética y palmar troyana la tuya ... no te diferencias de los protes y demás herejes que ha habido y habrá.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jun 2020)

menuda turrada la videoteca del garaje
mucho contorsionismo bifido pero volvemos a lo fundamental, los Papas los decide el Espiritu Santo en concilio. Y ya podeis pretar el palique en volumenes de la AA a la ZZ que eso no lo mueve ningun tato garajista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jun 2020)

es de facto protestonto, con estetica preciosista catolica



Bernaldo dijo:


> Tú estás con el azufre, como este hilo demuestra... atacando a todos los papas tras el CVII.
> 
> Solo convoluntad acabarías haciendo lo mismo con los anteriores.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Jun 2020)

yo lo que no conozco es un solo cismático que no se dedique a acusar al papa de turno de maldades, siempre con las mismas tretas... y a pesar de ello no acabaréis con la Iglesia... podéis seguir intentándolo hasta el fin de los tiempos, más tiempo lleva el diablo que os inspira.


----------



## Tomate-chan (23 Jun 2020)

Papa Francisco: Coronavirus es respuesta de la naturaleza

_El papa Francisco dijo en una entrevista publicada en las revistas The Tablet y Commonweal que el coronavirus podría ser una respuesta de la naturaleza al cambio climático. _


¡¡¡JO JO JO JO!!!


----------



## Cuncas (23 Jun 2020)

@Kairós Excelentes vídeos y podcasts del Padre Ramiro Ribas, no lo conocía pero es imperdible.

Dejo aquí los enlaces de nuevo

Padre Ramiro Ribas

Padre Ramiro Ribas usuario en Ivoox

Dominus Exercituum

El que tenga oídos, que oiga.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jun 2020)

Campechania pastoral presenciando el folclore de los indigenas.

Los herejes pretendeis que el Espiritu Santo elige antiCristos.


----------



## -V_ (23 Jun 2020)

Sitio


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jun 2020)

La tia les manipuló pues no les dice para qué tenian que poner los brazos de esa forma, y lo sabes perfectamente. De todos modos una chorrada sin mayor importancia que sirve de carnaza para manipulación psicopatica de viborilla @Kairós


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Jun 2020)

como si pone el centro policia de playmobil y una ruleta de bingo, si está ordenado puede transubstanciar. Cosa que los herejes por mucho que cuideis la puesta en escena no podeis jojojo

tu es désolé


----------



## Niño Dios (24 Jun 2020)

⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> @Kairós Excelentes vídeos y podcasts del Padre Ramiro Ribas, no lo conocía pero es imperdible.
> 
> Dejo aquí los enlaces de nuevo
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

Papas visitando los muros del templo, una cosa natural dado que es parte de la cristiandad, pero la viborilla de @Kairós nos lo pretende presentar como algo dramatico. Estaros atentos a la tecnologia psicopatica de alusión emocial falaz que emplea @Kairós

Eso si, los sedegarajistas ofician y acuden a cambalaches eucaristicos oficiados por simones en mago en garajes, la desolación está muy bien.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

Clamorosa falacia, cualquier entiende que o estan de campechania o de visita cultural. Lo relavente es que empleos trucos de manipulación emocional ligera propias de un psicopata.

Lo cierto es que los que han apostatado EXPLICITAMENTE de la iglesia soys los sedegarajistas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

En efecto, si no te respaldan las armas, no puedes llegar a una comunidad que tiene fuertes vinculos emocionales con sus adoraciones, que los han adorado sus padres durante generaciones y decirles que son demonios y que todos estan ardiendo en el infierno. Tienes que campechanear, que se sientas comodos con el cristianismo para que valla madurando la fe.

Algo muy sencillo de entender en una pastoral. Aqui estamos viendo un ataque cainita.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

Una exposición folclorica de un pueblo indigena. 
En la misa de clausura terminarón comulgando y santificandose.
Exitazo pastoral 100%

Disfruten de la desolacion del sacerdocio de cain


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

Ya veo que te ha afectado que diga que tienes una crisis de fe , ya percibes la esterilidad del sacerdocio de Cain.
Al fin y al cabo alguien que revocar Sagrados Concilios y nombramientos del Espiritu Santo ¿a qué iglesia puede tener por autoridad? Te agarras a un estetica preciosista superficial, porque no eres capaz de reflexión profunda, asi que tu fe es tambien superficial.

Como digo es comun en las embajadas que se envie una muestra del folclore local, que el resto lo presencie no significa que aceptan ese costumbrismo como nos quieres hacer creer con una falacia digna de un psicopata. Si alguien te invita a una pelicula de ovnis segun tu descacharrante forma de razonar, es que eres un empedernido de la vida intergalactica.

En la Iglesia, los ministros pueden transsubtanciar. En los garajes, te dan un canape. Esa es la realidad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

por cierto @Bernaldo, ¿como va eso de que en el Palmar del Garaje eligen papas? es carnaval todo el año o que.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

Papas son los elegidos en Sagrado Concilio por el Espiritu Santo.
Los palmar garajistas y demas que se autoadjudican titulos de autoridad estan en un carnaval


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

a ver como le convence un palmar garajista a un lucifebre de que su disfraz es el verdadero
FIGHT!!


----------



## Niño Dios (24 Jun 2020)




----------



## Niño Dios (24 Jun 2020)

Niño Dios dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

Reductio ad gorritum, nuevos hitos teologicos de la inteligencia sedegarajista

Normal que penseis que en vuestros garajes existe autoridad siempre que la puesta en escena este lograda.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Jun 2020)

no se yo, le veo muy de rollo "estético" a K Kairós, este en vez de fugarse con una "monja" se nos escapa con un "monjo"... menudo rollito mariposón se trae.




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Reductio ad gorritum, nuevos hitos teologicos de la inteligencia sedegarajista
> 
> Normal que penseis que en vuestros garajes existe autoridad siempre que la puesta en escena este lograda.


----------



## Niño Dios (24 Jun 2020)




----------



## Bernaldo (24 Jun 2020)

muy metido se te ve en rollitos de esos, no se por qué me parece que ya le tienes echao el ojo a algún "monjito" por ahí... de esos que les quede bien la estética que te gusta


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

Lo fundamental para todos los sacramentos es que esten oficiados por ministros de la Iglesia, que se realicen en la majestuosidad de una catedral o en una escueta ermita blanca es accesorio a lo fundamental. Los herejes sedegarajistas habeis justificado en lo accesorio la falta a lo fundamental. Es la teologia paco sedevacantista que no vale ni el papel que se malversa en su escritura.

Te lo vuelvo a repetir aver si de tanto llover se empapa ese mohoso serrín que acumulas en las moyera; la Iglesia pudo en su dia trasformar la escueta ultima cena en Arameo del Señor, en la misa tridentina PORQUE TENIA AUTORIDAD PARA ATARLO, la misa tridentina NO TIENE AUTORIDAD EN SI MISMA sino es gracias a LA SANTA IGLESIA QUE SE LA DA. Y donde puso la misa tridentina puede poner el Novus Ordu con un PAR que eso queda ESCRITO EN EL CIELO Y AMEN. Vosotros simones el mago podeis simular la misa tridentina que alli solo teneis desolación, porque la autoridad no está en la representación (culto cargo) sino en la autoridad de quien lo representa.

TE LO PONE EN HECHOS

*13 Allí, en Éfeso, andaban algunos judíos que usaban el nombre del Señor Jesús para expulsar de la gente los malos espíritus. Decían a los espíritus: «Por el poder de Jesús, de quien Pablo habla, les ordeno que salgan.»*
*

14 Esto lo hacían los siete hijos de un sacerdote judío llamado Esceva. 15 Pero una vez, un espíritu malo les contestó: «Conozco a Jesús, y también conozco a Pablo, pero ustedes ¿quiénes son?»

*
*16 Enseguida, el hombre que tenía el espíritu malo saltó sobre ellos y comenzó a golpearlos. De tal manera los maltrató, que tuvieron que huir del lugar completamente desnudos y lastimados. 17 Los que vivían en Éfeso, judíos y no judíos, se dieron cuenta de lo sucedido y tuvieron mucho miedo. Y por todos lados se respetaba el nombre del Señor Jesús.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

son argumentos de debil mental los que se traen los sedegarajistas, de alcahuetes



Bernaldo dijo:


> no se yo, le veo muy de rollo "estético" a K Kairós, este en vez de fugarse con una "monja" se nos escapa con un "monjo"... menudo rollito mariposón se trae.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

@Kairós eres palmar de garajista? que pasa que tienes verguenza de reconocerlo? fijate a mi no me da verguenza reconocer que Viva el Papa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

Atención a la argumentacion que va a suponer el triunfo definitivo del sedevacantismo, fijarse en la tiara papal demoñaca que gasta Francisco I, fijarse en sus ojos inyectados en maldad con ganas de sesinar lefebres con la tremalleta. me han convencido.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Atención a la argumentacion que va a suponer el triunfo definitivo del sedevacantismo, fijarse en la tiara papal demoñaca que gasta Francisco I, fijarse en sus ojos inyectados en maldad con ganas de sesinar lefebres con la tremalleta. me han convencido.



no se si te has fijao, los globitos rosi-rojos forman una esvástica natsi, o son tres seises uno tras otro denamba afdabist...

..mete mieo tú


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

nos llega info de desinfoprotestonta, el turbio pasado de Francisco I, 







sin duda es la bestia, miren miren esa mirada de odio y azufre


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

Si la iglesia ha decidido que asi se hace la eucaristia, esa eucaristia queda atada en el cielo y solo hace falta que lo oficie un ministro de la iglesia para que suceda la transubstanciacion.

Estas hablando de la famosisima misa tridentina que ejecutó cristo en la ultima cena en latin y el organo tocando de fondo en una mesa de marmol? payaso, esa misa es legitima porque la iglesia la hizo legitima.

Lo que pasa en vuestros garajes es una merca representacion de culto cargo, es igual igual a que un fulano se compra un disfraz de cura por aliexpreess y se pone a consagrar pan y vino. Lo que pasa es que la gente no estan depravada como los sedegarajistas y no lo hace, porque tiene verguenza.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

creo que esta la cosa clara, no llevar la tiara papal como la llevaba el Señor en la ultima cena, es algo que solo se le puede ocurrir a un hereje



Bernaldo dijo:


> no se si te has fijao, los globitos rosi-rojos forman una esvástica natsi, o son tres seises uno tras otro denamba afdabist...
> 
> ..mete mieo tú


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

La iglesia decide el protocolo en el que se presentan los sacramentos, decidio cuando dijo que segun la tridentina y decide ahora el novus ordo. Te lo vuelvo a repetir la eucaristia del Señor se hizó en arameo.

El problema para los herejes de la sede en el garaje es que por mucho que pretendais una puesta en escena no podeis hacer sacramentos reales, es mero simulacro. Vivis en DESOLACIÓN


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

@Kairós entonces eres acolito del palmar del garaje? o eres lucifebre? si te da verguenza decirlo es que lo consideras pecado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

Te lo vuelvo a repetir que la misa tridentina es valida porque la ha compuesto la iglesia en su historia, recive su autoridad de la iglesia, pues la ultima cena no es una misa trindentina. Y como la Iglesia es la que da autoridad al protocolo eucaristico, puede cambiarlo y hacer un novus ordo en lengua vernacula.

Como en vuestros garajes sufris la desolacion del sacerdocio esteril de cain, vais a por Abel.

Es facil acusar a la gente de ser masones, se lo habeis hecho al papa por haber recivido una condecoracion de los rotarios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

Si vas a la ultima cena, es una CENA en un casa y es en arameo, no al medio dia ni en latin ni arriba y para abajo.
Luego porqué puede hacerse distinto? pues porque la Iglesia tiene autoridad para cambiarlo.
Y si la iglesia tiene autoridad para cambiar LA ULTIMA CENA DE NUESTRO SEÑOR, más autoridad tiene para cambiar sus propios protocolos.

La teologia paco sedegarajista tiene la profundidad intelectual del poso del rocio


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

Bueno es que admita que vive en desolacion, pero solo lo viven ustedes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

En fin el nivel de fanatismo de la sede garaje, si la misa no es en latin en la misa hay desolación. Quizas alguien podria haber espetado en su tiempo que si la misa no se hace en lengua vernacula como la hizo Cristo habia desolación. A ambas caras de la monedas de la herejia se les responde de igual modo. LA IGLESIA PUEDE ATAR Y DESATAR, es la autoridad delegada de Cristo en la tierra.


----------



## Niño Dios (24 Jun 2020)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

Me está diciendo que la ultima cena de cristo era una misa tridentina? menudo fanatismo. No puedo ser luterano porque aceptó como verdaderas todas las formas con las que la iglesia ha presentado la eucaristia, cosa que los herejes no haceis.

Si mañana no hay pan ni vino, y lo que hay son pasteles y coca cola, y si en sagrado concilio se dedice que en eucaristia los pasteles son pan y la coca cola vino, ATADO EN EL CIELO QUEDA, y los que acuden comulgaran cuerpo de cristo. O esque es mas facil trasformar el pan en Cuerpo de Cristo que los pasteles en pan?

O te crees tu que la hostia está hecha de la mismas materias que el pan que tomó Cristo en sus manos?

te hecho 80 de ci no mas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

Los concilios pueden revocar lo que antes habian decidido.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Me está diciendo que la ultima cena de cristo era una misa tridentina? menudo fanatismo. No puedo ser luterano porque aceptó como verdaderas todas las formas con las que la iglesia ha presentado la eucaristia, cosa que los herejes no haceis.
> 
> Si mañana no hay pan ni vino, y lo que hay son pasteles y coca cola, y si en sagrado concilio se dedice que en eucaristia los pasteles son pan y la coca cola vino, ATADO EN EL CIELO QUEDA, y los que acuden comulgaran cuerpo de cristo. O esque es mas facil trasformar el pan en Cuerpo de Cristo que los pasteles en pan?
> 
> ...



tridentina y en latín, aunque Trento aún no había tenido lugar y a que Jesucristo no dijo la cena en latín.​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2020)

No si asi lo decide el Concilio con la Asistencia del espiritu santo
Por ejemplo esta el dogma de que las dos especies existen en el Pan.¿donde esta el vino en el pan?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

esque la misa tridentina teologicamente no se sostiene siendo diferente como es a la ultima cena sino es por la autoridad conciliar. Cristo dice *HACED ESTO*. La autoridad conciliar es un axioma fundamental que hace sostener todo el edificio de la iglesia, toda la teologia, todos los santos, los dogmas...

Si los sedegarajistas dinamitan la autoridad conciliar, se les cae todo, hasta sus misas tridentinas. SE CAE HASTA LA BIBLIA

NO SE PUEDE TOLERAR



Bernaldo dijo:


> tridentina y en latín, aunque Trento aún no había tenido lugar y a que Jesucristo no dijo la cena en latín.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> esque la misa tridentina teologicamente no se sostiene siendo diferente como es a la ultima cena sino es por la autoridad conciliar. La autoridad conciliar es un axioma fundamental que hace sostener todo el edificio de la iglesia.
> 
> Si los sedegarajistas dinamitan la autoridad conciliar, se les cae todo, hasta sus misas tridentinas.
> 
> NO SE PUEDE TOLERAR



qué absurdos son, no?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

son ridiculos, si los concilios deben de ser inspeccionados, entonces la autoridad no está en los concilios sino en el que inspecciona, y si la autoridad está en el que inspecciona pues que se declare Papa y se compre un disfraz en aliexpress. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> qué absurdos son, no?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

por cierto @Bernaldo, como lo llevan los lucifevres que en el palmar del garaje alguien se les ha adelantado en audacia declarandose papa verdaderoh? consideran que es papa verdadero o que se la subido el azufre a la cabeza hueca?


----------



## Niño Dios (25 Jun 2020)




----------



## Bernaldo (25 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> por cierto @Bernaldo, como lo llevan los lucifevres que en el palmar del garaje alguien se les ha adelantado en audacia declarandose papa verdaderoh? consideran que es papa verdadero o que se la subido el azufre a la cabeza hueca?



acabarán volviendo a casa, quizá incluso lo logre este papa al que muchos llaman "progre"... progre? están seguros?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

ya han tenido la pataleta los niños y vuelta a casa tras el berrinche que a fuera hace frio



Bernaldo dijo:


> acabarán volviendo a casa, quizá incluso lo logre este papa al que muchos llaman "progre"... progre? están seguros?


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Jun 2020)

aún estamos esperando el nombre de los jerarcas de esa iglesia de la que hablas...

... di los nombres, si es que te crees lo que dices tendrás que ayudar a salvar almas

NOMBRES DE LOS OBISPOS Y DE TODA LA JERARQUÍA, parroquias, etc.

estamos esperando


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

Te vuelvo a repetir que la _"tradición" _no es ningun axioma teologico, las diferentes sectas y desviaciones hereticas tienen sus _tradiciones._
La misa trindentina es valida por que es la misa construida por la Santa Madre Iglesia, que es la que le dota de autoridad, y si la Iglesia puede construir una misa desviandose de la Ultima Cena del Señor, tambien tiene autoridad para construir una misa que se desvia de la misa tridentina

*Porque el axioma no es la tradición, tradiciones hay hereticas muchas, sino que sea construida por la iglesia. Y la iglesia construye continuamente.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

No lo dice, le da verguenza como reconocer un pecado. Es como desvelar a que antro de piratas concurre.



Bernaldo dijo:


> aún estamos esperando el nombre de los jerarcas de esa iglesia de la que hablas...
> 
> ... di los nombres, si es que te crees lo que dices tendrás que ayudar a salvar almas
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

Como te digo la tradición tiene legitimidad porque es construida o aceptada por la iglesia, por eso a lo largo de los siglos las tradiciones se han ido modificando, porque la Iglesia tiene autoridad para modificarlas, la AUTORIDAD CONCILIAR *EN LA QUE INTERVIENE EL ESPIRITU SANTO* ES MUY SUPERIOR A CUALQUIER TRADICIÓN *PORQUE LO ALLI DECIDIDO SE DECIDE CON INTERVENCION DE DIOS*

Del mismo modo que la revelación de Dios a Pedro de que lo impuro dejaba de serlo, revoca toda la tradición de las circuncisiones y los alimentos prohibidos. Tu cerebro psicopata te impide comprender el simil.

Nulisima capacidad teologica, sacerdocio esteril de cain.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

_Porque de cierto os digo que hasta que pasen el cielo y la tierra, ni una jota ni una tilde pasará de la ley, hasta que todo se haya cumplido” (Mateo 5:17-18) _

Reaccionas con ira y aportando razones falaces, tipicamente psicopata.

Como te decia lo que han sido tradiciones ayer, la iglesia las ha modificado o revocado continuamente. Y la modificacion o revocacion se constituye en la nueva tradición. Si la autoridad estubiera en las tradiciones y no en la Iglesia, a cada una de esas modificiaciones le seguiria una corriente heretica sedegarajista. No soys nada más que otra ramificación heretica que se produce en nuestros tiempos y que el tiempo borrará.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

Eso no son argumentos, es manipulación emocional debil pretendiendo que esos papas le acompañan, cuando lo que hacen es condenarlo. Por ejemplo sobre la cita de San Felix III, son los concilios y los papas los que dicen que es un error, no un simon el mago con el cerebro claramente psicopatico.

Como le decia la maxima autoridad está en los Concilios, en donde EL ESPIRITU SANTO PARTICIPA DE FORMA PRESENTE. Cosa que en el palmar del garaje como mucho puede haber un pestazo a azufre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

Es provechoso a la causa Catolica que el Sedegarajismo haya traido a defender su herejia a una nulidad intelectual como @Kairós con claras taras psicopaticas que no sirve para un sparring en un debate de EGB. Asi solo barrerán la zizaña a su casa y los que acuden como espectadores comprenderán las cosas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

Al CVII lo sostiene el Espiritu Santo, a usted la nada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

la Iglesia cabalga, el sedegarajismo ladra


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

El sedegarista es la nada para evaluar las hipoteticas contradicciones del espiritu santo en el concilio.
Os crees que podeis enmendar a Dios, pero no me vales ni como sparring.

Eso de que besar un coran significa que se niega a Cristo es puro fanatismo psicopata, la gente emocionalmente equilibrada lo entiende perfectamente dentro de una pastoral campechana. Igual le hacian los fariseos a Cristo cuando se reunia con pecadores, es el mismo fanatismo psicopata.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

@Kairós estan sumergido de lleno en narcisimo psicopatico asi que no te das cuenta:

I_n the field of psychology, the *Dunning–Kruger effect* is a cognitive bias in which people with low ability at a task overestimate their ability. It is related to the cognitive bias of illusory superiority and comes from the inability of people to recognize their lack of ability. Without the self-awareness of metacognition, people cannot objectively evaluate their competence or incompetence.__[1]_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

¿se sabe si Kim yong Ung le ha enviado una carta al papillas de palmar de garaje para que asista entre las 2 coreas?
La iglesia es un megapetrolero que avanza y los sedegarajistas se tiran al oceano con sus mangitos en los brazos en temor a que se hunde, pero aun alcanza el horizonte que alli sigue avanzando, mientras que los tiburones acosan a los naufragos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

La verdad es lo que se decide en los concilios.
Y los numeros representan el alcance pastoral de esa verdad.

los Sedegarajistas no teneis ni verdad ni numero, soys la nada. un soplo de azufre como los ha habido centenares.
Con mucha suerte sobreviviran en algun mohoso sotano, los acolitos de alguna tradición que consideran verdadera escindida hace siglos, como una cosa siniestra jurando por ser la salvación mientras espumarajean contra la iglesia. Como si no existieran


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

el sedegarajismo es herejia modernista que consiste en que individuos atufados por el virus liberal pueden revocar poderes que la autoridad del espiritu santo a puesto


----------



## Niño Dios (25 Jun 2020)




----------



## Bernaldo (25 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el sedegarajismo es herejia modernista que consiste en que individuos atufados por el virus liberal pueden revocar poderes que la autoridad del espiritu santo a puesto



es una pena que el nombre de "tradicionalista" esté usurpado por auténticos herejes que están llevando por mal camino a gente de buenas intenciones... se lo advertí a cierta gente en una ocasión y ahí tenemos la deriva... en fin, por respeto prefería no darles la lata pero ahí lo tenemos.

creo que va haber mucha gente que un día va a sentir grandes remordimientos por los escarnios e injurias que están haciendo con este papa

lo del K Kairós es la parodia, el extremo al que se puede llegar por el camino del falsotradicionalismo... empiezas asintiendo a críticas ácidas y corrosivas contra el papa Francisco y a favor de Benedicto -falsa dicotomía- vas siguiendo esa senda, acabas rechazando todo lo post CVII y acabas en el precipicio del sedevacantismo... de ahí al desamparo derecho.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Jun 2020)

No se que tiene de tradicional el liberalismo segun el cual uno puede derribar autoridades apretando el palique. Derribar Reyes porque no se viste de armiño y derribar Papas porque se pone un gorro de globos, lo normal en la tradicion que cualquier nada derribe a un Papa.

Quieren someter a los cielos a sus conciencias, pero es que tampoco van a someter al infierno a ellas.

Hay que tener humildad con lo que Dios ha dispuesto que es capaz de crear un Universo, y que te mete un tortazo que te viste de torero.




Bernaldo dijo:


> es una pena que el nombre de "tradicionalista" esté usurpado por auténticos herejes que están llevando por mal camino a gente de buenas intenciones... se lo advertí a cierta gente en una ocasión y ahí tenemos la deriva... en fin, por respeto prefería no darles la lata pero ahí lo tenemos.
> 
> creo que va haber mucha gente que un día va a sentir grandes remordimientos por los escarnios e injurias que están haciendo con este papa
> 
> lo del K Kairós es la parodia, el extremo al que se puede llegar por el camino del falsotradicionalismo... empiezas asintiendo a críticas ácidas y corrosivas contra el papa Francisco y a favor de Benedicto -falsa dicotomía- vas siguiendo esa senda, acabas rechazando todo lo post CVII y acabas en el precipicio del sedevacantismo... de ahí al desamparo derecho.


----------



## Niño Dios (25 Jun 2020)




----------



## Niño Dios (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## Niño Dios (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## Niño Dios (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## Niño Dios (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## Niño Dios (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## Niño Dios (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## liantres (26 Jun 2020)

No entendéis la naturaleza de la iglesia, a la iglesia le importa una puta mierda dios.
De hecho en cuanto han podido han dividido a dios entre judíos y nazis.
Y lo mismo harán entre los del parche en el ojo y los negros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Dios le pone un GPS al autobus y los herejes le responden que ese GPS es el anticristo y que no van a aceptarlo. ¿y que les lleva a descreer de la promesa de Dios? cretinos razonamientos sobre un misa que ha pasado a hacerse vernacula como en lengua vernacula se hizo la Ultima Cena y no en la lengua de los sacerdotes del templo.

Dios condujo al pueblo de Israel 40 años por el desierto, ¿fue llamado Moises discipulo de Satanas?, si Dios dispuso que habian de seguir a Moises, incluso en el desierto ha de hacerse. ¿que sucedio con los descreidos que criticaban las vueltas de Moises?¿con los que decian que seguia al demonio? ellos se perdieron o fueron tragados en las arenas del desierto pues Dios no los dispuso como guias de nadie. Nadie engaña al creador.

Siempre se han creido ellos el GPS, ¿pero que GPS es ese que niega la promesa y mandato de Dios.? Un GPS a la perdición.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Moises no los hizo adorar becerros dorados y no puede hacerlo tampoco el Papa. El becerro dorado de vuestras conciencias lo adorais por un sacerdocio erigido al margen del legitimo por Dios constituido que es el de Moises y el del Papa.

Das nueva muestra de tu patologia psicopatica al ser incapaz de comprender y responder en el contexto del simil del GPS


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

He dicho Moises, la mayor autoridad viva en la tierra. Y Aron lo hizo antes de que Moises le dijera que seria sumo sacerdote.
Vosotros creeis que podeis guiar mejor al pueblo que aquel a quien Dios os ha designado QUE OBEDEZCAIS, pero no podeis.


----------



## Niño Dios (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## Niño Dios (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## Niño Dios (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## Bernaldo (26 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> He dicho Moises, la mayor autoridad viva en la tierra. Y Aron lo hizo antes de que Moises le dijera que seria sumo sacerdote.
> Vosotros creeis que podeis guiar mejor al pueblo que aquel a quien Dios os ha designado QUE OBEDEZCAIS, pero no podeis.



le has serrau al medio con esta, se acaba de meter en el mismo saco que los israelitas que adoraron al becerro en contra de la guía de Moises.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Jun 2020)

sí, escapa ahora que te ha dejado el Ariqui con la minifalda al aire...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

El no lo sabia ni nadie de Israel lo sabia y puede que nisiquiera se le hubiera trasmitido aun a Moises puesto que no especifica en cual dia se le comenta tal cosa de todos los que estubo Moises ante la presencia de Dios.

Cosa que nosotros sabemos que el Papa es Vicario de Cristo en la Tierra elegido por el espiritu santo. En definitiva segun los sedegarajistas Moises trabajaba para Satanas cuando daba vueltas por el desierto. Ojo! y eso aceptando falazmente que el Papa esta dando vueltas por el desierto, que tampoco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

lleva serrau mucho tiempo, seria de los adoradores del becerro que levantarian suspicacias porque Moises está tardando o porque no se ha puesto el gorro propicio a su cargo. En el desierto estaria tramando sedegarajismos contra Moises por guiarlos torcido, ¿como hiba a estar llevandolos hacia la tierra prometida dando vueltas perdido? sin duda habia de trabajar para satanas. Pero Dios guia recto por caminos torcidos.



Bernaldo dijo:


> le has serrau al medio con esta, se acaba de meter en el mismo saco que los israelitas que adoraron al becerro en contra de la guía de Moises.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Es indiferente el motivo del transito en el desierto, la cuestión es que segun el ABC sedegarajista Moises trabajaria para Satanas pues segun los Simones el Mago del momento notoriamente no los estaba llevando por el sendero correcto. Fue usted el que trajo aqui copiado la parabola del GPS, si como psicopata es incapaz de entender que este episodio de Moises refuta el sedegarajismo en la prabola del GPS, pues se siente.

Luego habla de adoraciones de becerros de oro, cosa que jamas instituyó Moises que era la autoridad en la tierra. Pero si hicieron los que sin ser nada, derribaron a moises apretando fuerte el palique. Aqui vemos tambien como el sacerdocio de cain ha instituido el culto al becerro dorado de sus conciencias, al margen del sacerdocio bendecido de Abel.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

ese parrafo no vale ni los electro-bits en los que está escrito, razona como un chatbot, no supera la prueba del replicante. No ha contrargumentado, no es capaz de interiorizar la pabola del GPS que usted mismo se la copió a alguien en copy-paste


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Las diez historias más estrambóticas ocurridas en El Palmar de Troya

sedegarajismo, o sedebochornismo? esa es la cuestion verdadera


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

veo @Bernaldo que cuando decias lo de que palmar de garaje, te has quedado corto en lo siniestro del asunto. Alli hay mas azufre y mercurio que en Rio Tinto


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Ya le he dicho que al Papa le elige el Espiritu Santo, a los sedebochornistas no os ha designado nadie, soys simones el mago que pretenden estafar al personal con tecnologia de manipulación psicopatica. Con bobadas del tipo que se ha puesto un gorro confeccionado con globos de colores, o dando autoridad a la misa tridentina sobre los Concilios, cuando en si misma y sin la autoridad de la Iglesia la misa trindentina es Hijo-Escevismo puro, y ni se le parece a la Ultima Cena. Idem de idem con la tradición, que vale el valor que le da la Iglesia.

Teneis un serio problema con la autoridad, con vistas claramente a imponer la de vuestras patologicas conciencias psicopatas al resto. Como sucede en palmar del bochorno


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

en sede garaje


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Le repito que la CARTA DEL ESPITIRU SANTO ELIGIENDO AL PAPA O PARTICIPANDO EN LOS CONCILIOS se lleva con soplido el azufre de tu letrajuntada que pretende revocar la autoridad del Espiritu Santo.

Tienes un problema de varemación de importancias relativas y haces someter lo fundamental por lo accesorio como si tubieras severo trauma cerebral.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Exegesis hereticas para justificar el sede-bochorno.
NADA HAY EN LA TIERRA POR ENCIMA DEL SAGRADO CONCILIO Y DEL PAPA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Razonas como debil mental. Todo el catolicismo es verdad, la misa tridentina lo era y ahora lo es la novus ordo, cambian las circunstancias.
Vosotros no podeis ser catolicos cuando no estais unificados sino que cada cual ha emprendido su camino por el desierto de la desolacion


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Haceis una exegesis protestontizante cuando decis que en los templos se oficiará desolación, pero la realidad es que NO LOS OFICIARÁ LA IGLESIA sino que los templos de la iglesia seran expropiados como sucedio en las desamortizaciones masonicas. Y si Roma perderá la fe, Roma es una ciudad que puede ser sometida por la fuerza, LA IGLESIA CONCILIAR JAMAS PUEDE PERDERLA. Exegesis totalmente dirigidas a justificaros como simones el mago


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> veo @Bernaldo que cuando decias lo de que palmar de garaje, te has quedado corto en lo siniestro del asunto. Alli hay mas azufre y mercurio que en Rio Tinto



pero qué bonitas las casullas... y esa dicción en latín...


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es indiferente el motivo del transito en el desierto, la cuestión es que segun el ABC sedegarajista Moises trabajaria para Satanas pues segun los Simones el Mago del momento notoriamente no los estaba llevando por el sendero correcto. Fue usted el que trajo aqui copiado la parabola del GPS, si como psicopata es incapaz de entender que este episodio de Moises refuta el sedegarajismo en la prabola del GPS, pues se siente.
> 
> Luego habla de adoraciones de becerros de oro, cosa que jamas instituyó Moises que era la autoridad en la tierra. Pero si hicieron los que sin ser nada, derribaron a moises apretando fuerte el palique. Aqui vemos tambien como el sacerdocio de cain ha instituido el culto al becerro dorado de sus conciencias, al margen del sacerdocio bendecido de Abel.



ahora con la rotaflex, menudo despiece...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Lo decidido por el espiritu santo no puede ser heretico.
Herejes soys los que lo enfrentan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

los demonios hablan perfecto latín y hay quien se sabe la biblia de memoria, lo saben los exorcistas



Bernaldo dijo:


> pero qué bonitas las casullas... y esa dicción en latín...


----------



## Vipsanio (26 Jun 2020)

Interesante hilo y muy buen nivel de debate.

Lamentablemente no llego a los niveles teológicos que observo en muchas discusiones, pero vengo a aportar un poco de experiencia in situ en _tierra de herejes_, aunque desde un punto de vista quizá pobre en comparación con muchos comentarios que estoy leyendo, pero es lo que hay .

Precisamente por esto que bien denominais _sedegarajismo_ la iglesia católica está restando fieles sin parar a las multiples variantes protestantes en el norte de Europa. El año pasado estuve en una cena en Kaiserlautern que participaba entre otros un predicador evangelista, tipo bastante viejo, culto e informado y salio precisamente el tema del _sedegarajismo_ (o algo similar) que el esta viendo por todas las congregaciones protestantes (o como se llame). Resulta que muchos protestantes están siendo atraidos por la iglesia católica precisamente porque el relativismo moral de algunos predicadores los espanta, y la iglesia católica alemana, bastante bien organizada y nutrida (Ratzinger es un buen exponente del enorme nivel que tiene) está ofreciendo esa solidez moral que al fin y al cabo es lo que lleva a una persona a aproximarse y practicar una religión. Este predicador, que no era precisamente de garage, sino de una iglesia patrimonio de la humanidad se me quejaba amargamente de las continuas fugas pese a sus denodados esfuerzos, que combatío inicialmente con más y más aperturismo o aggiornamiento... hasta que llegaba un punto que las reuniones religiosas tenian el mismo peso evangelizador que un picnic en el bosque y que el ya casi a la desesperada resolvió contraintuitivamente, aproximandose a postulados morales calvinistas, realmente exigentes y poco fáciles de poner de colorines, que curiosamente fueron mucho mejor acogidos por las familias protestantes, y que le sirvió para frenar la fuga de fieles que padecía (en su iglesia caben facil 2000 personas y como mucho convocaba a unas docenas a la predicación y entre eso y la falta de ornamento que suelen tener las iglesias luteranas, daba una foto realmente triste).

Además me comentó que los padres empezaron a inscribir a los niños en los talleres otra vez y hasta tenia ya un par de jovenes preparandolos para sustituirle (conozco a una de ellas, bastante buena predicadora y que pinta que va a ser su sucesora, por la gente joven que convoca).

Creo que es normal que si eres un padre con moral cristiana, sea cual sea, no te hace mucha gracia ver toda la parafernalia ideológica de la izquierda metida en la iglesia.

Era un tipo realmente inteligente y con el que se podía discutir, y me comentó que muchas veces él observaba las prácticas socializadoras de las iglesias católicas (obviamente no las prácticas religiosas) para obtener ideas para atraer gente.

Asi que yo no me quejaría de que los protestantes estén metiendose en semejantes berenjenales, porque es algo que favorece al catolicismo. De hecho el ritmo de salida del protestantismo en Alemania está siendo espectacular mientras que el del catolicismo mucho más contenido (en alemania que te desvinculen de una religión es un procedimiento administrativo civil que cuesta 10 minutos en rellenar el documento del _Austritt_).

Los datos alemanes sobre religión son los más fiables del mundo, porque en la partida de nacimiento civil y en la de matrimonio debes poner bajo que religión está cada persona (o poner no afiliado), por lo que los datos no provienen de encuestas.

Once a majority, Protestants now account for fewer than a third of Germans

Por otro lado en Paises Bajos la iglesia católica del sur está experimentando tambien un notable repunte por dos factores claves, el activismo católico de base, especialmente en asuntos sociales (yo mismo me he dejado los riñones ayudando a reparar un tejado para un anciano) y por otro lado la asociación de Iglesia Católica y su tradición histórica en las regiones del sur. Aunque esto es mi propia percepción, ya que el gobierno de Paises Bajos no recopila oficialmente datos de afiliación religiosa como Alemania.

Saliendo de esto del _sedegarajismo_ yo pondría el acento en que tiene que haber algun tipo de concilio entre iglesias cristianas (en mi opinión liderada por la católica, que es la mejor organizada y unica heredera de la iglesia creada dentro de Roma) y tratar de llegar al menos a puntos de encuentro en lo doctrinal que permitan una acción conjunta, porque mientras nos dormimos en nuestros historicos cismas, el peligro de verdad está en la expansión del Islam sunnita, tanto por tasa de nacimientos que nos casi triplica, como por la inmigración masiva, como de los fenómenos de proselitismo musulman que se están dando, con una financiación saudí wahabita practicamente infinita.

Hay mucho joven incauto que se acaba aproximando a las mezquitas y allí no se intenta dar una doctrina, sino es un sistema de adoctrinamiento realmente sectario que acaba en la conversión, que en el Islam es irrevocable. Y a diferencia de las iglesias cristianas, de ahi no sales más que muerto.

Un saludo,


----------



## Vipsanio (26 Jun 2020)

Pero, desde la ignorancia, ya que como he comentado, yo hablo desde la percepción personal... todo esto pasaba tambien con Ratzinger... o son cosas que se han desmandado desde que llegó el papa Francisco?


----------



## Vipsanio (26 Jun 2020)

Gracias Kairós... creo que voy a estudiar cosas por ahi antes de seguir comentando porque me veo un poco en pañales... me preocupa mucho la caida de la religión que estamos viviendo, pues la considero parte estructural de cualquier sociedad... en realidad como comentas desde hace muchos años, pero creo que ahora mismo es cuando estamos viendo delante de nuestras narices el desastre que se ha ido larvando.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Jun 2020)

Vipsanio, en esto tiene razón K Kairós, Alemania anda fatal fatal... el actual papa tiene allí un problema por el otro lado, el de los modernistas liberales o como se diga, tan grave como el de los falsotradicionalistas que tiran para el otro lado... aunque en el fondo ambos extremos están empujados por el Malo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Un saludo @Vipsanio gracias por participar. Es algo que ya comente que la iglesia del CVII en una epoca de apostasia masiva solo ha perdido el 7/49% =14% de fieles en 20 años mientras que el protestontismo ha perdido 7/22%=33% de fieles. Lo que es un tremendo exito relativo. Estos son los resultados del CVII.







El termino sedegarajista quiere decir que los sedevacantistas son protestontos, que al igual que ellos piensan que la sede está en el garaje. Siendo el garaje el lugar liturgico de los simones el mago, es dedir de los farsantes que sin haber sido consagrados como apostoles o ministros siguiendo la tradiciónal imposicion de manos, se atreven a autoarrogarse autoridad.

El Espiritu Santo es sabio y en los resultados lo estamos viendo.



Vipsanio dijo:


> Interesante hilo y muy buen nivel de debate.
> 
> Lamentablemente no llego a los niveles teológicos que observo en muchas discusiones, pero vengo a aportar un poco de experiencia in situ en _tierra de herejes_, aunque desde un punto de vista quizá pobre en comparación con muchos comentarios que estoy leyendo, pero es lo que hay .
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

El Espiritu Santo no puede desmandarse, Benedicto XVI era el Papa propicio del momento. Los que dicen que tal o cual papa esta desmandado juzgan de acuerdo a su conciencia y percepcion de las cosas y sobreponen esta autopercepcion a los designios del espiritu santo, con lo cual estan en reveldia luciferina.



Vipsanio dijo:


> Pero, desde la ignorancia, ya que como he comentado, yo hablo desde la percepción personal... todo esto pasaba tambien con Ratzinger... o son cosas que se han desmandado desde que llegó el papa Francisco?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

@Vipsanio la cosa es tal que asi con los sedegarajistas, te lo pongo en un simil. Imagina que el Emperador ha nombrado un Legado para el gobierno de la Legion. Entonces el Legado establece un nuevo protocolo de combate llamada misa llamada tridentina. Tiempo despues el Legado estima oportuno cambiar el protocolo hacia la novus ordo. Entonces aparece un grupo de soldados que traman derrocar al Legado diciendo que ha traicionado la tradición. Cuando lo cierto es que la misa tridentina no tendria ninguna autoridad sino se la hubiera conferido el Legado por lo que no se puede utilizar la misa para revocar la autoridad del Legado, que es mayor. Evidentemente esos soldados pueden apretar las razonas que quieran que desobeceden el mandato del Emperador que no quiso convertir la legion en una democracia o que soldado mandara sobre Legado. Y ahora te pregunto cual es la suerte de esos soldados rebeldes


----------



## Mr Policeman (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

La prueba no la estais superando los que os arrojais a los garajes de la desolación.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Exitazo PASTORAL del CVII, ahora se puede decir que Alemania es mayormente Catolica.
Mientras tanto en las sede bochorno


----------



## Dolan25 (26 Jun 2020)

¿Qué facultad tienes tú para decir que la misa novus ordo es el becerro de oro? Eso solo lo puede decidir el Papa, reunido o no con el Concilio, con el auxilio del Espíritu Santo.

Si te gusta la misa en su forma extraordinaria la Iglesia no te impide asistir a ella. Es absurda esta batalla donde solo haces que sacar las palabras y actos de los Papas que no te gustan fuera de contexto. Y afortunadamente ahora tenemos Papas buenos. Qué diría un Kairós del siglo XV al ver alguno de aquella época, que se comportaba poco menos que como un pagano. Pero Dios siempre preservó su Iglesia.

Por último, te recuerdo que todos los reformistas pensaron que estaban luchando contra la corrupción de la Iglesia, igual que estás haciendo tú ahora. Lo único que hacían era fundar herejías.


----------



## Dolan25 (26 Jun 2020)

Vipsanio dijo:


> Interesante hilo y muy buen nivel de debate.
> 
> Lamentablemente no llego a los niveles teológicos que observo en muchas discusiones, pero vengo a aportar un poco de experiencia in situ en _tierra de herejes_, aunque desde un punto de vista quizá pobre en comparación con muchos comentarios que estoy leyendo, pero es lo que hay .
> 
> ...



En Youtube puedes encontrar docenas de canales de Youtube de protestantes americanos convertidos al catolicismo. Este es una de ellos, una chica de la rama progre de la Christ of Church e hija de 2 pastores de esa iglesia, convertida hace 2 años. Y que pasó de ser pro-aborto, pro-matrimonio gay, pro-anticonceptivos, pro-divorcio y darle asco la Virgen María y la Eucaristía a defender vehementemente todos los postulados de la Iglesia Católica:



Y es curioso como dice que, cuando ella aún era protestante (incluso tenía planeado ser misionera en Tailandia), en el College protestante en el que se encontraba estudiando teología, todos sus compañeros de clase se estaban convertiendo al catolicismo simplemente leyendo a los Padres de la Iglesia que sus mismos profesores les recomendaban. Eso es lo que les está pasando a todas las iglesias "mainline protestant" (anglicanas, luteranas, episcopales, etc.) que se han vuelto progres. Los únicos que crecen son los evangélicos.


----------



## rondo (26 Jun 2020)

Poseidón dijo:


> Solo te falto acabar con el "Cuidado Pues"
> 
> Putos zumbados adoradores de muertos.



Como vosotros del che Guevara?


----------



## Hannibaal (26 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Exitazo PASTORAL del CVII, ahora se puede decir que Alemania es mayormente Catolica.
> Mientras tanto en las sede bochorno



Estos datos comienzan mas de una década antes del CVII, incluso si se tomaran datos de 50 años antes también se apreciaría que los protestantes bajan en número mucho mas que los católicos. El CVII tuvo poco o nada que ver. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ahora se puede decir que Alemania es mayormente Catolica.



Que digas esto es muy lamentable, que coño va a ser mayormente católica si es una sociedad mayoritariamente atea, con las iglesias vacías, relativista y de tradición protestante en sus valores, y en los católicos alemanes en gran parte hay una enorme contaminación protestante, por no hablar de lo que está montando desde hace tiempo la CEA.


----------



## Poseidón (26 Jun 2020)

rondo dijo:


> Como vosotros del che Guevara?



Me vas a mi a hablar puto progre de la iglesia mundialista catolica.


----------



## rondo (26 Jun 2020)

Poseidón dijo:


> Me vas a mi a hablar puto progre de la iglesia mundialista catolica.



Progre dice el follanegros


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Aire fresco esa reflexión @Dolan25 gracias por participar.
En efecto el sedegarajismo discurre paralelamente a la deforma protestonta, de la sola scritura a la sola tradichione, erigiendo la conciencia propia como la suma sacerdocia y blasfemando contra la Jerarquia en el proceso.



Dolan25 dijo:


> ¿Qué facultad tienes tú para decir que la misa novus ordo es el becerro de oro? Eso solo lo puede decidir el Papa, reunido o no con el Concilio, con el auxilio del Espíritu Santo.
> 
> Si te gusta la misa en su forma extraordinaria la Iglesia no te impide asistir a ella. Es absurda esta batalla donde solo haces que sacar las palabras y actos de los Papas que no te gustan fuera de contexto. Y afortunadamente ahora tenemos Papas buenos. Qué diría un Kairós del siglo XV al ver alguno de aquella época, que se comportaba poco menos que como un pagano. Pero Dios siempre preservó su Iglesia.
> 
> Por último, te recuerdo que todos los reformistas pensaron que estaban luchando contra la corrupción de la Iglesia, igual que estás haciendo tú ahora. Lo único que hacían era fundar herejías.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Hay multitud de videos de ex-protestantes con un fondo teologico y de reflexión enorme, que no han podido otra cosa que hacerse católicos. Se da mucho en sociedades europoides en donde existe una nocion individualista frente a la tribal o de "clan" de otras formas sociales, porque a estos ultimos les atá el grupo y el evangelismo se convierte en dogma de pervivencia grupal, para confirmacion de su ideosincracia clanica. Y negar su evangelismo seria traicionar a la familia.



Dolan25 dijo:


> En Youtube puedes encontrar docenas de canales de Youtube de protestantes americanos convertidos al catolicismo. Este es una de ellos, una chica de la rama progre de la Christ of Church e hija de 2 pastores de esa iglesia, convertida hace 2 años. Y que pasó de ser pro-aborto, pro-matrimonio gay, pro-anticonceptivos, pro-divorcio y darle asco la Virgen María y la Eucaristía a defender vehementemente todos los postulados de la Iglesia Católica:
> 
> 
> 
> Y es curioso como dice que, cuando ella aún era protestante (incluso tenía planeado ser misionera en Tailandia), en el College protestante en el que se encontraba estudiando teología, todos sus compañeros de clase se estaban convertiendo al catolicismo simplemente leyendo a los Padres de la Iglesia que sus mismos profesores les recomendaban. Eso es lo que les está pasando a todas las iglesias "mainline protestant" (anglicanas, luteranas, episcopales, etc.) que se han vuelto progres. Los únicos que crecen son los evangélicos.


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (26 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Hay multitud de videos de ex-protestantes con un fondo teológico y de reflexión enorme, que no han podido otra cosa que hacerse católicos.



PUES TODOS DEBERIAN HACERLO Y TODOS DEBEN REGRESAR A LA FE CATÓLICA EN EL MUNDO AHORA MISMO Y PARA LOS POSTREROS.


*Mucha gente publica estupideces imaginarias acerca del anticristo

Pero esto es lo que dice la Biblia:*




I

1 Juan 2:22 "*Quien es el embustero sino aquel que niega que Jesús es el mesías? Ése es el anticristo*"
Bible Gateway passage: 1 Juan 2:22-24 - Dios Habla Hoy





II

*1 Juan 2: 18-19*
18 Hijitos, ésta es la hora última. *Ustedes han oído que viene el Anticristo; pues bien, ahora han aparecido muchos anticristos. Por eso sabemos que es la hora última. 19 Ellos salieron de entre nosotros; pero en realidad no eran de los nuestros, porque si lo hubieran sido se habrían quedado con nosotros. *Pero sucedió así para que se viera claramente que no todos son de los nuestros.






III

*1 Juan 4
El Espíritu de Dios y el espíritu del anticristo*
4 Amados, no creáis a todo espíritu, sino probad los espíritus si son de Dios; porque muchos falsos profetas han salido por el mundo.
2* En esto conoced el Espíritu de Dios: Todo espíritu que confiesa que Jesucristo ha venido en carne, es de Dios;
3 y todo espíritu que no confiesa que Jesucristo ha venido en carne, no es de Dios; y este es el espíritu del anticristo, el cual vosotros habéis oído que viene, y que ahora ya está en el mundo.*
4 Hijitos, vosotros sois de Dios, y los habéis vencido; porque mayor es el que está en vosotros, que el que está en el mundo.
5 Ellos son del mundo; por eso hablan del mundo, y el mundo los oye.
6 Nosotros somos de Dios; el que conoce a Dios, nos oye; el que no es de Dios, no nos oye. En esto conocemos el espíritu de verdad y el espíritu de error.








En *el punto 1* el anticristo claramente es el judaísmo que niega que Jesús es el mesías 1Juan2:22

En *el punto 2* el anticristo son los apostatas, los que se fueron de la unidad de los apóstoles, los que se fueron de la iglesia y no regresaron 1Juan2:18-19

En *el punto 3* el anticristo es todo el que se opone a Maria, porque es por Maria que Jesús ha venido en la carne, como ser humano verdadero. Así que se trata de aquellos que se oponen a los dogmas marianos, los que se dicen cristianos pero se oponen a darle gloria o sea importancia a Maria , los que se oponen incluso a llamarla dichosa, los que se oponen al Espíritu Santo que habló por medio de Isabel y dijo que Maria es la mujer mas dichosa entre todas las mujeres y también dijo llena de Espíritu Santo "como es esto posible, a que debo que la madre de mi Señor venga a visitarme?" Niegan que Maria es madre de Dios, que se le llama el Señor en toda la Biblia, y una mujer esposa de un sacerdote del Señor que diga llena de Espíritu Santo : " mi Señor" se está refiriendo a Dios. Por lo tanto el Espíritu Santo dice que Maria es madre de Dios y *1Juan4:2-3 deja muy en en claro que los que se oponen al espíritu de Dios tienen el espíritu del anticristo!*
Esto tiene implicaciones importantes en cuanto a un ultimo dogma mariano aun no proclamado, y ese dogma se ha profetizado y dice que Maria siempre está con Jesús y Jesús siempre está con Maria nunca están separados. ESTO ES ASI SEGUN 1 JUAN4:2 porque el Espíritu Santo se reconoce porque dice - Jesús venido en la carne - y eso implica a Maria su madre.
Jesús venido en la carne implica también que pre-existe y esto es así porque es el Verbo que siempre ha existido y es Dios mismo, la Palabra de Dios. LO DICE EN JUAN 1.1 entonces Jesús venido significa que antes existía, y es el Verbo, entonces el Verbo se hizo carne significa que Maria es madre de Dios el Verbo encarnado. Jesús y el Verbo no son dos personas, son la misma persona divina.
*1Juan4:2-3 DICE TAMBIÉN ESTO: 

EL ESPÍRITU SANTO SE RECONOCE POR AFIRMAR LO QUE LAS ESTATUAS E IMÁGENES CATÓLICAS REPRESENTAN.*

Las estatuas e imágenes católicas representan que Jesús ha venido en la carne como hombre verdadero, cargando la cruz, murió como todo hombre en la cruz, fue un niño como todo hombre , tenia una madre.

LA IMPLICACION ES BRUTAL PORQUE LOS QUE SE OPONEN A LAS IMAGENES CATÓLICAS ENTONCES ESTÁN OPONIENDOSE AL ESPÍRITU SANTO Y LOS QUE INSULTAN A LA IGLESIA CATOLICA LLAMANDOLA IDOLATRA ESTÁN INSULTANDO AL ESPIRITU SANTO , Y EL EVANGELIO DICE QUE EL INSULTO AL ESPÍRITU SANTO NO SERÁ PERDONADO EN LA OTRA VIDA.


*1Juan4:2-3 encaja con 2Tesalonicenses 2:3-4 *

Porque ahí dice que el hijo de perdición que es precedido por la apostasía, es aquel que se levantan en contra de todo lo que es llamado objeto de culto.

Objeto de culto significa ídolo, o sea que el hijo de perdición es el que se levanta contra todo lo que llaman idolatría o ídolos

*El espíritu de ese hijo de perdición es el espíritu de los iconoclastas que surgen desde el islam y del judaísmo*, 

*Mas aun es el espíritu de los protestantes en Latinoamerica y U.s.a*. 

*Los que piensan que hay que destruir las estatuas católicas y las imágenes católicas. ÉSE ES EL ESPÍRITU DEL ANTICRISTO: EL HIJO DE INIQUIDAD, EL IMPÍO, EL HIJO DE LA PERDICIÓN, EL HIJO DEL INFIERNO!!! *

Que quede claro que *2Tesalonicenses2 está citando Daniel *11 y otros capítulos de Daniel donde claramente se habla del hombre impío que llegaría hacia el final de los tiempos y se tomaría un poder que no le pertenece por medio de engaños y asesinato y que *se levantaría contra todos los dioses insultando incluso a los habitantes del cielo*  dice ahí en el libro de Daniel. 
La palabra dioses es en realidad la palabra ídolos y la palabra ídolo significa objeto de culto. 
Luego insultar a los habitantes del cielo significa verdaderas personas y no objetos o cosas. Y esto es así porque las estatuas e imágenes católicas de santos representan a personas verdaderamente existidas y existentes en el paraíso con Dios pues Dios dijo que no es Dios de muertos sino de vivos y que Abraham, Isaac y Jacob están vivos para Dios y están con él.
*Los protestantes insultan a los santos del paraíso.*


2Tesalonicenses2
Dice que el hijo de perdición deberá sentarse en el templo de Dios haciéndose pasar por Dios, eso por consiguiente significa que se reconstruirá el templo de Jerusalen para que el anticristo o mas bien ese ultimo anticristo se siente en el templo y se haga pasar por el mesías o Dios
*Es decir que las fuerzas que desean reconstruir el templo de Jerusalen son las fuerzas del hijo de perdición,, las fuerzas de la iniquidad.







1Juan4:2-3 encaja también con Genesis 3:15


Génesis 3:14-15

Dios Habla Hoy*


_14 Entonces Dios el Señor dijo a la serpiente:
—Por esto que has hecho, maldita serás entre todos los demás animales. De hoy en adelante caminarás arrastrándote y comerás tierra. *15 Haré que tú y la mujer sean enemigas, lo mismo que tu descendencia y su descendencia. Su descendencia te aplastará la cabeza, y tú le morderás el talón.*_


La descendencia de Eva es Maria habiendo sido concebida sin concupiscencia, sin pecado original, ella podía ser la madre del Creador Dios Eterno que entró en el tiempo.

Los hijos de la serpiente antigua que es satanás y el diablo, están enemistados con Maria. POR ESO LOS RECONOCES; no soportan a Maria, no soportan los dogmas marianos.

Puedes ver que son hijos del diablo porque están enemistados con Maria.

La excluyen cuando leen ese paso bíblico, ponen a Jesús pisando la cabeza y tachan a Maria porque la odian por eso muestran a todo el mundo que tienen el espíritu de la serpiente enemistada con la mujer



HIJOS DE LA MUJER VS
HIJOS DE LA SERPIENTE

=

HIJOS DE MARIA VS
HIJOS DEL DIABLO


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Alemania es más catolica que protestonta. Dolor agudo para el nenancysmo pero asi es. Benedicto XVI es una figura intelectual mucho mayor que Kant que era un troglodita. 

Y evidentemente siendo el CVII parte de la iglesia, participa del exito de la iglesia frente al naufragio del protestontismo.



Hannibaal dijo:


> Estos datos comienzan mas de una década antes del CVII, incluso si se tomaran datos de 50 años antes también se apreciaría que los protestantes bajan en número mucho mas que los católicos. El CVII tuvo poco o nada que ver.
> 
> Que digas esto es muy lamentable, que coño va a ser mayormente católica si es una sociedad mayoritariamente atea, con las iglesias vacías, relativista y de tradición protestante en sus valores, y en los católicos alemanes en gran parte hay una enorme contaminación protestante, por no hablar de lo que está montando desde hace tiempo la CEA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

un saludo a su vuelta @jesus lo dijo, gracias por participar

Como señala usted en el argumento que emplean los protestontos de que no se pueden emplear imagenes porque asi viene en la biblia, se les olvida mencionar que mucho mas habla la biblia de que hay que circuncidarse, pero esto se les olvida selectivamente. Cuando lo cierto es que la misma autoridad existe operando en que no hace falta circuncidarse y en que se pueden emplear imagenes para estimular la reflexión espiritual, la autoridad que le dio el Señor a la Iglesia de atar y desatar en los cielos. Y esa autoridad no está dada en vano porque en los concilios participa el espiritu santo y lo que de alli sale, nada en la tierra puede mejorar o correguir, pues no se puede corregir al espiritu santo.



Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> PUES TODOS DEBERIAN HACERLO Y TODOS DEBEN REGRESAR A LA FE CATÓLICA EN EL MUNDO AHORA MISMO Y PARA LOS POSTREROS.
> 
> 
> *Mucha gente publica estupideces imaginarias acerca del anticristo
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Este tipo de manipulaciones pueriles te revelan como psicopata, la misa se cancela por la negativa del heztado a aceptar el aforo propuesto como viene en el articulo,


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Este tipo de manipulaciones pueriles te revelan como psicopata, la misa se cancela por la negativa del heztado a aceptar el aforo propuesto como viene en el articulo,



K Kairós no tiene problema con eso, pues al no tener jerarquía celebra en su garaje lo que le parece.


----------



## paria1990 (26 Jun 2020)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Estos datos comienzan mas de una década antes del CVII, incluso si se tomaran datos de 50 años antes también se apreciaría que los protestantes bajan en número mucho mas que los católicos. El CVII tuvo poco o nada que ver.
> 
> 
> Que digas esto es muy lamentable, que coño va a ser mayormente católica si es una sociedad mayoritariamente atea, con las iglesias vacías, relativista y de tradición protestante en sus valores, y en los católicos alemanes en gran parte hay una enorme contaminación protestante, por no hablar de lo que está montando desde hace tiempo la CEA.



Siendo cierto eso que dices de Alemania (y se podría extrapolar a Occidente) también es cierto que la Iglesia Católica está penetrando tras el CV II en sitios donde hasta entonces su mensaje solo había llegado tangencialmente: India, sudeste asiático, Indonesia, Papúa, partes de África, etc. Y el objetivo de la Iglesia es llevar el mensaje de Cristo a TODOS los rincones de la Tierra, pues solo entonces vendrá de nuevo para el Juicio Final.

Ten en cuenta también que, tras la caída de los imperios coloniales, que garantizaban la presencia y autoridad de las iglesias cristianas en aquellas tierras, la aproximación a los nativos no podía ser la misma. La nueva evangelización que proclama el CV II era el paso sabio, y veremos sus frutos con seguridad, pues eso quiso el Espíritu Santo.

En Occidente, la puesta en marcha del nuevo concilio coincidiendo con la explosión postmoderna y la infiltración marxista de las sacristías, supuso un cóctel mortal en muchos casos, es cierto. Y la Iglesia Católica en Alemania es un buen ejemplo de esa carcoma secularizante que se coló en nuestra Fe aprovechando el impasse del nuevo Concilio.

Con la ayuda de Dios y de Ratzinger, ese gran cardenal y mejor jefe de la Congregación para la Doctrina de la Fe durante el período de San Juan Pablo II y luego Papa, creo que estamos consiguiendo corregir el rumbo. Y Francisco, mal que algunos malinterepreten y retuerzan siempre sus palabras, no se ha apartado de ese rumbo.

Se le pueden hacer críticas durísimas a la Iglesia (tibieza, abandono de la apologética y de la vía de la belleza, etc.) pero sigue siendo la Iglesia.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Jun 2020)

No, hombre, lo que tienes que hacer es -si es cierto que quieres llevar a los que te leen por el buen camino que dices conocer- explicar a qué iglesias concretas pueden acudir donde sacerdotes -según tú- auténticos ordenados por obispos válidos -según tú- por una jerarquía válidad -según tú- sin que esos -según tú- obispos y antipapa se lo impidan.

K Karea, K Kairós... porque solo haces el papel de acusica, indica quiénes son esos "salvos" que obedecen a la jerarquía correcta, y quiénes conforman esa jerarquía correcta... oye, con tus sabias indicaciones, seguro que les llenas las misas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

estas son las reflexiones que uno espera encontrar cuando se le ha permitido al Espiritu Santo al menos el beneficio de la duda y tratar de entender el por qué del CVII. Pero para eso hay que abandonar la soberbia del individuo que se ha erigido como sumo sacerdote y que no le permite al Espiritu Santo ni el beneficio de la duda, estos lanzan a la hogera al espiritu santo.

La estirpe de la mujer, que al comienzo a podido ser manipulada y engañada, cuando se le presenta la reflexión, se da cuenta inmeditamente del engaño. La estirpe de la serpiende persiste en su soberbia y en sus argumentos farisaicos y accesorios.



paria1990 dijo:


> Siendo cierto eso que dices de Alemania (y se podría extrapolar a Occidente) también es cierto que la Iglesia Católica está penetrando tras el CV II en sitios donde hasta entonces su mensaje solo había llegado tangencialmente: India, sudeste asiático, Indonesia, Papúa, partes de África, etc. Y el objetivo de la Iglesia es llevar el mensaje de Cristo a TODOS los rincones de la Tierra, pues solo entonces vendrá de nuevo para el Juicio Final.
> 
> Ten en cuenta también que, tras la caída de los imperios coloniales, que garantizaban la presencia y autoridad de las iglesias cristianas en aquellas tierras, la aproximación a los nativos no podía ser la misma. La nueva evangelización que proclama el CV II era el paso sabio, y veremos sus frutos con seguridad, pues eso quiso el Espíritu Santo.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

visto como habeis hecho de la misa trindentina una reivindicacion en vuestra movimiento heretico, es normal que ante esta amenaza el Arzobispo lo prohiba, gracias a vuestra cizaña. El novus ordu tiene el sello de calidad del Espiritu Santo, no hay razon de renegar de él salvo si eres hereje.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

kairos es el exponente del sacerdocio esteril de cain, a admitido vivir en desolación y ataca el sacerdocio de Abel para destruirlo.

Es un cainita



Bernaldo dijo:


> No, hombre, lo que tienes que hacer es -si es cierto que quieres llevar a los que te leen por el buen camino que dices conocer- explicar a qué iglesias concretas pueden acudir donde sacerdotes -según tú- auténticos ordenados por obispos válidos -según tú- por una jerarquía válidad -según tú- sin que esos -según tú- obispos y antipapa se lo impidan.
> 
> K Karea, K Kairós... porque solo haces el papel de acusica, indica quiénes son esos "salvos" que obedecen a la jerarquía correcta, y quiénes conforman esa jerarquía correcta... oye, con tus sabias indicaciones, seguro que les llenas las misas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

En absoluto es arbitrario cuando el Arzobispo debe de velar porque exista unidad en la congregación, y dado que los sedegarajistas han convertido el rito tridentino en el arma que le arrojan a la iglesia, ese rito lo habeis llenado de CIZAÑA y puede no ser propicio celebrarlo para no dar cancha a la discordia. 

Grandes logros de la basura sedegarajista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

La estirpe de la serpiente, la de cain, persiste en ti.
Reductio ad abalorio, teologia paco heretica. Como desobedecer al espiritu santo por un abalorio. Cretinismo psicoapata operando aqui.
El Papa es el Maximo Sumo Sacerdote Vivo del Templo, normal que lleve un abalorio que lo recuerde.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

a los pueblos del amazonas seguramente no se les habria podido llevar una pastoral eficaz sino hubiera sido gracias a un Papa campechano de mano izquierda como Francisco I, al que el sedegarajismo aqui le ha puesto la cara de perro rabioso en todo momento. Esos indigenas terminaron comulgando, y los vilipendios aqui lanzados de que se hiban a ordenar sacerdotisas todo quedo en las calumnias de los de cain.


----------



## BGA (26 Jun 2020)

Es posible que lo peor de la dasafección religiosa haya pasado y aunque la "curva" no acabe de remontar tengo para mi que ha dejado de descender. El contexto es necesario conocerlo y no dejarse llevar por interpretaciones amañadas que buscan responsables y causas y siempre las encuentran como no podía ser de otra manera...

Creo haberlo dicho en éste, o en otro hilo al respecto, que la "modernidad" vino como un tsunami y es posible que se esté replegando como lo hacen las olas de la playa en un mar en calma. Las promesas liberadoras que tuvieron tanto éxito en un mundo occidental más rico y que se empezaba a olvidar de la guerra, han quedado en un todo que no es nada. Soledad, frustración, perdimiento y desesperanza que son signos inapelables del vacío existencial de un mundo que lo quiso todo y solo puede tener un poco de alegría pasajera a cambio de mucho esfuerzo y ninguna seguridad, no con respecto a la otra vida ni a vivir ésta con la esperanza en algo fuera del alcance de los demás, sino a preguntarse de qué viviremos mañana y en última instancia, si ese viaje a ninguna parte necesita de tanta alforja.

Yo, lo que diga el Papa. Suena frívolo pero han sido ya algunos años de reflexión y porqué no decirlo, de dudas y sin sabores. Si el Papa está equivocado quiere decir que otros no lo están y sin embargo no son "papas". Gran misterio éste que nos pondría en el final de los tiempos profetizados en los que la Iglesia ya no es "la Iglesia de Cristo" pero la Iglesia de Cristo persiste en las catacumbas... ¿Catacumbas?. Va a ser que no. Si pensamos en todo el aparato mediático en pleno uso de su poder de convicción y en la libertad que gozan de inundarnos con sus soflamas, no tendremos por menos que pensar quién es aquí el persecutor y el perseguido; el que habla con ira y el que responde con su silencio al tiempo que no abandona a nadie que no desea abandonar. 

Por sus obras los conoceréis. Dijo. Y es cierto. Por obras tengo también a las palabras cuya fuerza de persuasión obran grandes cambios, tuercen o enderezan voluntades y entendederas que son el principio de las obras como tal. Críticas feroces que en casos "conocidos" han superado hace tiempo los límites de lo razonable entre "hermanos", son al fin obras cuyo efecto en actos posteriores de voluntad dejarían un gusto amargo a quien ajeno a estas cuestiones se nos quedara contemplando. 

No es cuestión de tapar la mierda para que nadie ajeno se entere. Ni es cuestión ni hace falta. Siglos de singladura hablan por sí solos y lo de ahora no es más que otro "momento", uno de tantos que en tiempos pasados sirvieron de escusa a tantos otros para dar por llegado el tiempo de la apostasía, como si algo en ellos les moviera a desearla como quien desea tener un lugar de honor en el mejor espectáculo que vieran los siglos. Digo yo que quien vive la Fe con alegría y esperanza hace por los demás lo que demanda su Fe, que no es otra cosa que ser su hermano. Las críticas abiertas y tantas veces groseras hasta decir vasta, no ocultan la calidad del corazón de quien las profiere, Si alguien busca en la Iglesia un refugio y una comprensión superior de su naturaleza humana, estos críticos no hacen más que ahondar en sus peores cualidades, tal como la soberbia y con ella la "libertad" de ponerse ellos mismos al frente de una causa que no es otra que ir en contra de la única Iglesia Católica que tenemos. Porque no hay otra, al menos de momento. Y como digo, ese germen que podría colocarse al frente de un proyecto "verdadero" cuenta con las mejores oportunidades de prosperar sin que nadie lo persiga no lo silencie. Son los dueños del internet, en comandita con todos los nuevos profetas que ahora se llaman yutubers, influencers, despiertos y verdaderos...

Recen por el Papa como él mismo solicita en cada ocasión pero no se olviden de rezar por ustedes mismos. No es cuestión egoísta sino de salud espiritual, pues han de saber sus señorías que la verdad huye de los espíritus en conflicto y en esa guerra interior no caven más voces que la del propio espíritu abierto a un mundo lleno de voces amenazantes y a su vez en conflicto. Cerrados a la Voz del Espíritu nos cerramos el paso a la paz y a la verdad. Es cuestión de confianza y por tanto se trata de una prueba a nuestra Fe. 

La humildad es la mejor cura para un espíritu quebrantado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

santificandose y comulgando en la basilica cuando no les habia dado tiempo a quitarse las plumas siquiera
exitazo de Francisco I


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

Entonces a ese cura le respaldaba el poder de unos imperios que eran cristianos. Hoy no queda nada de eso, solo subversion y milicias marxistas anticristianas.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En absoluto es arbitrario cuando el Arzobispo debe de velar porque exista unidad en la congregación, y dado que los sedegarajistas han convertido el rito tridentino en el arma que le arrojan a la iglesia, ese rito lo habeis llenado de CIZAÑA y puede no ser propicio celebrarlo para no dar cancha a la discordia.
> 
> Grandes logros de la basura sedegarajista.



salvando la distancia, parecido a como hacen los separatistas con la lengua vernácula de turno, que acaban manipulándola

sea como sea, el rito tridentino es uno de los posibles que contempla la Iglesia en una Eucaristía

los hay quienes lo celebran limpiamente y otros que con turbias intendiones no le hacen el debido respeto


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

algo habrá visto el Arzobispo para cancelarlo



Bernaldo dijo:


> salvando la distancia, parecido a como hacen los separatistas con la lengua vernácula de turno, que acaban enfangándola
> 
> sea como sea, el rito tridentino es uno de los posibles que contempla la Iglesia en una Eucaristía
> 
> los hay quienes lo celebran limpiamente y otros que con turbias intendiones no le hacen el debido respeto


----------



## Hannibaal (26 Jun 2020)

Garajes y misas heréticas


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> algo habrá visto el Arzobispo para cancelarlo



Pero luego las autoridades de la Iglesia parece que les cuesta ver este tipo de cosas y en personajes como este con un largo historial:


Eso no es católico y le aplico tus mismas palabras: Garajes y misas heréticas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

otro juan nadie repartiendo carnets de catolicismo verdadero



Hannibaal dijo:


> Garajes y misas heréticas
> 
> Pero luego las autoridades de la Iglesia parece que les cuesta ver este tipo de cosas y en personajes como este con un largo historial:
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Jun 2020)

tiempos que corren en donde un simon el mago cree poder tumbar el concilio del espiritu santo


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jun 2020)

*DESLIGADO EL SEXO DE SU FUNCIÓN REPRODUCTIVA Y RELEGADO SIMPLEMENTE AL PLACER, A UN PASATIEMPOS , A UNA FORMA DE DROGARSE CON DOPAMINA, ES IRRELEVANTE CÓMO Y CON QUIEN SE HAGA. *


¿ qué más da que un agujero sea vagina, boca, ano si el fin es estéril ? ¿ qué más da pasar el rato con un succionador de clítoris , un hombre desconocido o un perro ? ¿ qué más da ver pornografía, ir con putas o con cualquiera que se ofrezca por las redes sociales ? 



Sólo hay dos bandos : 

- LA FAMILIA NUMEROSA , como la de mi abuelo , que tuvieron 10 hijos y se amaron y respetaron hasta el fin de sus días 

- CUALQUIER OTRA COSA 


Llamar pareja, o simular matrimonio a dos personas que se juntan durante un tiempo para follar y así tener a mano al camello , y cuando se acaba el efecto reemplazarle por otro, nada tiene que ver con el sentido de la vida, el determinismo biológico , lo que hacen en el resto del planeta y como vivieron nuestros antepasados , por eso existimos. 


Lo que está sucediendo es una guerra contra los países antes llamados cristianos y ahora progresistas, feministas o socialdemócratas. 

La enorme explosión demográfica del planeta casi 8 mil millones , se comerán a los 300 millones de rosados europeos en sólo 15 años , cuando lleguen a la menopausia la totalidad de las estériles que han hecho creer que son eternas quinceañeras.


----------



## liantres (27 Jun 2020)

el paCOvirus bien?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Decir que no puede ser Dios sin el hombre es como decir que no se puede ser Pastor sin Rebaño, no tiene nada de escandaloso salvo para los psicopatas que emplean el sensacionalismo para estafar incautos. Luego se dedican en corregir renglones a Dios eso si.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

El asunto es que esa salud afectivo-sexual esta supeditada a que exista una cartografia espiritual trascendente compartida; un espiritualidad catolica.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> *DESLIGADO EL SEXO DE SU FUNCIÓN REPRODUCTIVA Y RELEGADO SIMPLEMENTE AL PLACER, A UN PASATIEMPOS , A UNA FORMA DE DROGARSE CON DOPAMINA, ES IRRELEVANTE CÓMO Y CON QUIEN SE HAGA. *
> 
> 
> ¿ qué más da que un agujero sea vagina, boca, ano si el fin es estéril ? ¿ qué más da pasar el rato con un succionador de clítoris , un hombre desconocido o un perro ? ¿ qué más da ver pornografía, ir con putas o con cualquiera que se ofrezca por las redes sociales ?
> ...


----------



## BGA (27 Jun 2020)

Es usted un manipulador y lo sabe, o en todo caso no entiende ni quiere entender que los demás no compartamos sus miedos como usted no está dispuesto a compartir nuestra esperanza. 

Tengo para mi que la gente rigurosa que se aplica el rigor a sí mismo como condición previa de conseguir hacer lo mismo con los demás sin ser fariseo, no tendría ni el tiempo ni las ganas de sacudir tanto el polvo de los demás y mucho menos el del Trono de la Iglesia de Cristo. 

Breve, conciso y directo, como a usted le gusta a pesar de las muchas licencias que se concede sacando de su fondo de armario memético la ingente cantidad de más de los mismo con las que colorea sus escuetos comentarios. 

Entre el rigor y el desparrame emocional debe haber un término medio inalcanzable para el rigorista y el desparramado. Si se toma el camino del rigor no es difícil que el corazón enferme y si el de la emoción, que enferme la cabeza. Ese estar entre la emoción pura y la presunta razón pura, deja fuera, en cada caso, una de las dos condiciones humanas; la razón o el corazón. El término medio está justamente en la humildad pues es justo reconocer que nadie entiende ni ama lo suficiente si pretende un absoluto que se desentiende de su pequeño corazón o cabeza. Es el solo se que no se nada, condición que ha de atemperar corazones y cabezas para permitirlos ver nuestra naturaleza imperfecta y lo mucho que necesitamos de tanto como no somos capaces de entender ni amar todavía...


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

BGA dijo:


> Es usted un manipulador y lo sabe, o en todo caso no entiende ni quiere entender que los demás no compartamos sus miedos como usted no está dispuesto a compartir nuestra esperanza.
> 
> Tengo para mi que la gente rigurosa que se aplica el rigor a sí mismo como condición previa de conseguir hacer lo mismo con los demás sin ser fariseo, no tendría ni el tiempo ni las ganas de sacudir tanto el polvo de los demás y mucho menos el del Trono de la Iglesia de Cristo.
> 
> ...



el tipo se dedica a utilizar la misma técnica de los evangelistas que se dedican a extraer textos para aplicar a cualquier discusión, solo que este annade textos de santos, papas, etc.

pero el espíritu con que lo hace es el mismo... sin darse en ningún momento por aludido por sus citas.

todavía estamos esperando a que nos indique los nombres de la jerarquía que -según él- constituye ahora el reducto de la "verdadera Iglesia" o que indique las parroquias donde se celebran las únicas misas válidas y se consagran válidadmente los Santos Sacramentos.

se limita a hacer citas, como el mismo demonio hizo torticeramente con Jesucristo en el desierto.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

se te ha dicho que el diablo también pretendió utilizar las Escrituras para tentar a Cristo, cualquier "evangélico" emplea tortuosamente citas y está claro que tú haces lo mismo, solo que de un repertorio ampliado.

no es el contenido de las citas lo que se te critica sino el uso torticero que haces de ellas y que ni siquiera caigas en darte por aludido en ellas.

promueves el cisma en la Iglesia Católica y así hay que decírtelo, tal cual es.

estamos esperando el nombre de la jerarquía de tu supuesta verdadera iglesia y los lugares de culto

acaso se los quieres ocultar a los lectores que podrían estar de acuerdo contigo? practicas acaso algún tipo de hermetismo ocultista?


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

no hablo del que respondió, hablo de cómo y con qué intenciones se esgrimieron las citas

anímate a hablarnos de tu jerarquía y lugares donde hacéis "culto válido"


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

si no es para mí, es para los que te leen... o acaso no te importan?

sí quién era el excomulgado Sáenz de Arriaga, lo que se te pregunta es a qué jerarquía sigues y dónde tenéis las parroquias en Espanna.

también se quién fue el arzobispo coreano excomulgado que a través de Lefebvre se puso en comunicación con aquel zumbao sevillano que montó el Palmar de Troya

lo que se te ha preguntado es bien claro, aunque supongo que lo que buscas es que nadie acuda a "vuestra iglesia" a salvarse.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

has tardado pocos minutos en mencionar al arzobispo coreano excolumgado que mencioné, justo el primero de la lista, y dio pie a montar el Palmar de Troya, eso son los "frutos", un auténtico despropósito y lo que seguirá dando.

no nos has indicado cuál es la jerarquía que sigues y a qué parroquias pueden ir nuestros lectores, mayoritariamente espannoles

qué significa línea "Lefebvre", "línea Ngo"? qué les impide reunirse todos y nombrar a un papa, si tienen obispos válidos?


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

aquí Kairós negándole sucesión apostólica a la Iglesia Católica y concediéndosela al Palmar de Troya

estos son los frutos * quod erat demonstrandum*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Si lees bien esa frase (que no se de donde la has sacado) dice que dado que existe el hombre que es justo, entonces es participe de la naturaleza divina. Eso implica que la divinidad opera* atraves de los justos *(Espiritu Santo en un concilio por ejemplo, los Santos..), por lo que Dios opera atraves de los justos y por lo tanto los justos son herramientas necesarias de su acción tal y como la a planeado. Que podria no haberla planeado asi, pero asi esta planeada. En mi opinion esa es una reflexión teologica profunda y verdadera para comprender la naturaleza generosa de Dios de que seamos participes de la acción divina y de la divinidad.







El sacerdocio esteril de cain lee pero no entiende.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Está claro que es del palmar del bochorno entonces el @Kairós , pero hay que adivinarlo de manera indirecta porque le da vergoña aceptarlo explicitamente como si fuera pecado.
Menudos lobos psicopatas que tienen en ese garaje, me parece que el papillas aquel cuando se fue con la monja garajista a posar en el intervius empezo una vida mas alejada del pecado intenso, se relajó en obrar el mal. Tiene que haber un pestazo a reptiles alli dentro alucinante en palmar de cain.



Bernaldo dijo:


> aquí Kairós negándole sucesión apostólica a la Iglesia Católica y concediéndosela al Palmar de Troya
> 
> estos son los frutos * quod erat demonstrandum*


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si lees bien esa frase (que no se de donde la has sacado) dice que dado que existe el hombre que es justo, entonces es participe de la naturaleza divina. Eso implica que la divinidad opera* atraves de los justos *(Espiritu Santo en un concilio por ejemplo, los Santos..), por lo que Dios opera atraves de los justos y por lo tanto los justos son herramientas necesarias de su acción tal y como la a planeado. Que podria no haberla planeado asi, pero asi esta planeada. En mi opinion esa es una reflexión teologica profunda y verdadera para comprender la naturaleza generosa de Dios de que seamos participes de la acción divina y de la divinidad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 358536
> 
> ...




a ahí tienes el listado de Karies, que va dando lugar a subsiguientes divisiones entre ellos tras acusaciones de traición entre sí... similar a las siguientes divisiones luteranas, estos van incluso a un ritmo más rápido de subdivisión

el primero que pone es el insuflador de los palmar-troyanos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Pero no hablamos de Eckhart sino de francisco, traes citas de eckhart para acusar a francisco?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Interpretas torticeramente lo de dios unico segun necesitas en cada momento. Dios unico es que solo hay UN dios. Segun tu debe de haber muchos dioses, dios no es unico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

El espiritu Santo puede cambiar ordenaciones y lo que quiera. Te muestras en reveldia al espiritu Santo.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

si tantas dudas tienes, acude al "papa pedrotercero" o alguno de su banda

tienes pendiente decir a qué jerarquía sigues y qué parroquias tenéis a disposición en Espanna.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Ya se lo he explicado de dos formas, una que el Pastor Necesita del rebaño para ser pastor, por que ser pastor solo se hace transitivamente, y otra que puede entenderse que la participacion divina del hombre justo, implica que la divinidad opera atraves del santo y por lo tanto lo ha necesitado (querido) para su accion


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Es objetivo que debes de aceptar la autoridad conciliar del espiritu santo y que no lo haces.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

la de @kairòs es la famosa contumacia heretica, ale con que 1+1 es 3. Lo establecido en el concilio es voluntad del espiritu santo y a callar.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es objetivo que debes de aceptar la autoridad conciliar del espiritu santo y que no lo haces.



ahora es cuando nos cuenta algo acerca del concilio en comunión de lefebvristas y "coreanistas"... que igual nos desvela por qué no nombraron un papa auténtico de verdadelabuena... uno de los capítulos más hilarantes palmartroyanos fue cuando la polémica entre su "gregoriodieciocho" y el "gregoriodieciocho" canadiense...

menudos personajes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

*menuda tropa de gente soberbia, santa teresa no dio portadas en el intervius como lo han dado papillas de este garaje 

2. Cuando Clemente llamó «ramera» a Santa Teresa en su pueblo *




Clemente bendiciendo a unos obispos palmarianos - ABC
El *17 de mayo de 1982*, el autoproclamado papa y su séquito acudieron a *Alba de Tormes*. A las 16.30 horas, cuentan las crónicas que más de un millar de albenses acudieron a las incesantes llamadas de las campanas del templo, que interpretaron como una amenaza.
Allí se encontraba *Clemente*, a quien acusaban de intentar* robar las reliquias *de Santa Teresa, además de insultar a la propia santa llamándola *«ramera»*, a las monjas y a Juan Pablo II. Aquello se le complicó sobremanera al papa Clemente y a los ocho obispos de El Palmar que le acompañaban.
Emprendieron la huida. Lograron llegar a los coches pero, cuando se montaron en ellos, una turba de vecinos logró *volcar los vehículos* y empezaron a golpear al séquito papal. «Tenían que habernos dejado matarles porque insultar a la Santa es como hacerlo a nuestra madre», decía un vecino.
Para suerte de Clemente, llegó la Guardia Civil y los llevó a que les curaran. El juez los dejó en libertad pero, antes de emprender el viaje a Sevilla, los vecinos llegaron a* prenderle fuego a uno de los coches*, tras bajarlo de la grúa donde estaba. El papa palmariano no volvió a Alba de Tormes.




Bernaldo dijo:


> si tantas dudas tienes, acude al "papa pedrotercero" o alguno de su banda
> 
> tienes pendiente decir a qué jerarquía sigues y qué parroquias tenéis a disposición en Espanna.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

niega la autoridad conciliar, es un caso de protestontismo tipico, enlugar de sola escritura, sola tradición. Asi que cualqueir con ponerse unos disfraces de clero comprados por aliexpreess se hace papillas si ejecuta exquisito el rito tridentino



Bernaldo dijo:


> ahora es cuando nos cuenta algo acerca del concilio en comunión de lefebvristas y "coreanistas"... que igual nos desvela por qué no nombraron un papa auténtico de verdadelabuena... uno de los capítulos más hilarantes palmartroyanos fue cuando la polémica entre su "gregoriodieciocho" y el "gregoriodieciocho" canadiense...
> 
> menudos personajes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Lo unico que dice el texto que calificas de eretico es que dios es el unico tanto en el cristianismo como en el islam. Luego te pones con cara de perro a tratar de entender de esto una herejia que justifique que puedes corregirle un papa o un concilio al espiritu santo. te montas tu pelicula heretica para justificar tu soberbia.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> niega la autoridad conciliar, es un caso de protestontismo tipico, enlugar de sola escritura, sola tradición. Asi que cualqueir con ponerse unos disfraces de clero comprados por aliexpreess se hace papillas si ejecuta exquisito el rito tridentino



parece que el tal clemente demente se dedicaba de crío a travestirse y hacer como que decía misas, se diría que su resentimiento procede de su necesidad de despliegue en vestimenta


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

pero que me estas contando pive, lo mejor es que habrán un hilo en el subfloro de veteranos que es donde pasan los que buscan esperiencias gore y aqui se deje de hablar del tema por salud mental, es muy siniestro el asunto. Ya me diras si el @Kairós no es un personaje siniestro con esa clamorosa psicopatia, es como platicar con un reptil que le falla la moyera,es otro puñetero mundo de sangre fria. imaginate la gente que ha caido en sus garras, estan a su merced.



Bernaldo dijo:


> parece que el tal clemente demente se dedicaba de crío a travestirse y hacer como que decía misas, se diría que su resentimiento procede de su necesidad de despliegue en vestimenta


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pero que me estas contando pive, lo mejor es que habrán un hilo en el subfloro de veteranos que es donde pasan los que buscan esperiencias gore y aqui se deje de hablar del tema por salud mental, es muy siniestro el asunto. Ya me diras si el @Kairós no es un personaje siniestro con esa clamorosa psicopatia, es como platicar con un reptil que le falla la moyera,es otro puñetero mundo de sangre fria. imaginate la gente que ha caido en sus garras, estan a su merced.



ya se los dije, mis carnales...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Es gracioso que acuso de llenar de paja que nadie lee a quien a pegado aqui tochos enteros y no razonamientos.
Tipica tactica de la proyección psicopata, aprenderemos más de usted al leer esa acusacion que sobre bernaldo a quien se la dirije.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

el tipo definitivamente tiene una incapacidad definitiva para ver en sí mismo lo que critica...


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es gracioso que acuso de llenar de paja que nadie lee a quien a pegado aqui tochos enteros y no razonamientos.
> Tipica tactica de la proyección psicopata, aprenderemos más de usted al leer esa acusacion que sobre bernaldo a quien se la dirije.



esta fue buena, contestamos casi lo mismo al tiempo... es que cualquiera se da cuenta al leerlo... menos él.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

se ve que lo del palmar del bochorno le ha tocado la fibra sensible a @Kairós , el nos puede distraer con gorritos de colores y abalorios, pero ojo! señalar en lo que debiene el sedegarajismo y los verdaderos papillas eso no.
claro ejemplo de como el revelde al llevar el azufre consigo a donde valla solo puede crear un pequeño infierno


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> se ve que lo del palmar del bochorno le ha tocado la fibra sensible a @Kairós
> claro ejemplo de como el revelde al llevar el azufre consigo a donde valla solo puede crear un pequeño infierno



fíjate el peligro que tiene el falso rigorismo fundamentado en elementos de práctica externa, tan similar a los tan denostados fariseos.

no, si al final Francisco tiene una razón muy grande cuando advierte de los peligros tanto de unos (esos que se suelen denominar como "tradicionalsitas o conservadores") como de otros (modernistas).

ambos están tratando de tensar la cuerda uno por cada lado y ahí está el hombre aguantando marea y con el apoyo de Ratzinger.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

os voy a dar un consejo a todos aquellos fieles que acuden a un garaje en donde os encontreis un fanatico del tipo de @Kairós que tiene en la boca la condenación y la acusación, y que se han cerrado a comprender al otro, (en el caso de los sedegarajistas se niegan a comprender al Espiritu Santo), salid por patas y no mireis atras.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

Kairós, mira esa imagen y date por aludido, deja de dar amargo por dulce


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Ahora va a ser hacer el bien vilipendiar diciendo que el Espiritu Santo ha elegido un anticristo, calumniando y empleando tacticas torticeras de manipulacion para hundir la reputacion de un hombre como el Papa que se le ve a la distancia que es noble y bueno.

Aqui estamos para confrontar a los hijos de la serpiente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Lo dice Cristo ante pilatos que si su reino fuera de este mundo sus seguidores impedirian que fuera apresado, les abririan la cabeza a tanto hijo de la serpiente reunida aprensado por la fuerza al Señor. Hay que defender al Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Mil veces explicado como campechania pastoral que cualquiera con sangre no reptiliana lo entiende, porque en su dia a dia se ve en situaciones similares en donde has de platicar u congeniar con personas de pareceres diferentes. NO estas renunciando a tus creencias cuando lo haces, sino que tratas de con mano izquierda y salseo llevarles a tu terreno.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mil veces explicado como campechania pastoral que cualquiera con sangre no reptiliana lo entiende, porque en su dia a dia se ve en situaciones similares en donde has de platicar u congeniar con personas de pareceres diferentes. NO estas renunciando a tus creencias cuando lo haces, sino que tratas de con mano izquierda y salseo llevarles a tu terreno.



es bastante interesante el tema porque los desinfovaticanos juanpablistas utilizan tácticas similares para atacar a Francisco pero tienen sus argumentos para explicar el gesto de Juan Pablo II con el Corán

quizás el Karies debería ponerse a platicar con los desinfovaticanos para que se lo expliquen... entre cismáticos se desentienden bien, seguro que de la reunión sacan unas cuantas sectas más.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

ya con las permutación de Papas que sí y Papas que no, mas que de garajes estariamos hablando de trasteros incluso cabinas telefonicas



Bernaldo dijo:


> entre cismáticos se desentienden bien, seguro que de la reunión sacan unas cuantas sectas más.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ya con las permutación de Papas que sí y Papas que no, mas que de garajes estariamos hablando de trasteros incluso cabinas telefonicas



casetas de perro, más bien... alguna más lujosa que otras, como la basílica del palmar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

el perro es un animal noble y leal, ponles más bien un terrario de serpientes



Bernaldo dijo:


> casetas de perro, más bien... alguna más lujosa que otras, como la basílica del palmar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

que no falte en la videoteca de palmar del bochorno


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

@Bernaldo , atención a lo que propongo como sedes bochorno para dar cabida a la explosion heretica que recien postulastes







alli con los disfraces de aliexpress adecuado y climatizado para animales de sangre fria


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Puro y duro fariseismo amigo. 
El CVII ha bajado la marea y ha dejado a algunas serpientes atrapadas entre las rocas al parecer.



Bernaldo dijo:


> *fíjate el peligro que tiene el falso rigorismo fundamentado en elementos de práctica externa, tan similar a los tan denostados fariseos.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

@Kairós ¿cual es tu relación con el tal heretico Ramiro Rivas, ordenado mecanico por un Lucifevre, del que nos subes conferencias?
El recurso de sobreimprimir sobre un fondo pictorico es el mismo que el empleado en las citas que traes y el razonamiento circunstacial y tendencioso es patente tambien.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

abrirte los ojos?

tus ojos están tan cerrados como los del difunto "papa gregoriodiecisiete"

no será uno de los que te han puesto pegamento en ellos?


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

esta es la imagen que mejor ilustra en forma de metáfora a tus modelos sedevacantistas, cuyas falsas interpretaciones consideras







quien por un ciego se guía... acaba tropezando

frente a los diferentes papas post CVII, cuya continuidad apostólica niegas... tú pretendes afirmar a personajes como el de arriba.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Los concilios en donde opera el espiritu santo tiene autoridad para eso. Estas negando la autoridad del espiritu santo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Jun 2020)

Papas se han reunido con los Lucifebristas de hecho dentro de su pastoral.
Lo que no quita que aqui desvelemos la heretica naturaleza de los sacerdocios de cain que atacan con calumnias al papa.
Del mismo modo que un misionero se reune con paganos para convertirlos, mientras otros se pueden dedicar a defender de los ataques de los mas impios paganos a la Iglesia y refutar sus creencias.
Esa mollera defectuosa te impide integrar ambas concepciones.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Jun 2020)

si defiendes a los palmarianos, es evidente que aceptas a su papa como el verdadero, de lo contrario ya lo habrías calificado de antipapa


con eso queda dictada sentencia, al final no resultó tan difícil...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Pues si no consideran la sede vacante deben de acatar las decisiones producidas por intercesión del espiritu santo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Estais poniendo de anticristo a este pive si es de lo más afable y sencillo que ha pillado Catedra de Pedro.... teneis un tortazo que os falta mejilla


----------



## BGA (28 Jun 2020)

Pide respuestas católicas el mismo que contesta con respuestas de lo más moderno, a saber, enfrentando textos que todos damos por buenos con fotografías de los papas que supuestamente contradicen esos textos. Es decir, esparcen propaganda difamatoria sin aportar más pruebas que esas maniobras torticeras con las que pretende confundir a la gente. De los antiguos conocemos muy poco y usted mismo se habrá olvidado de muchos hechos que le han acontecido, incluso habrá cambiado su forma de pensar. Esos personajes de la antigüedad eran sin duda hombres y mujeres de los que apenas conocemos nada, como no conocemos apenas de las vidas de nuestros padres y abuelos. El truco es enfrentar lo concreto que nos ha llegado con la dinámica, en "tiempo real" de la trayectoria del Papa Francisco, por poner un ejemplo, que le obsesiona, que no es el único al parecer. Se le llena la boca con la palabra "objetivo" y "objetividad" y sin embargo no deja de apelar a lo que dije antes: de un Papa antiguo conocemos sus escritos, su componente doctoral fijado a lo largo del tiempo y nada o muy poco más. De uno reciente tenemos entrevistas, documentales y una fijación de la prensa anticatólica por encontrar algún motivo de escándalo que les llene los bolsillos. Cristo habló de escandalizar a los niños y de la justicia que caería sobre ellos. Para un católico no es nada complicado extrapolar a todas las gentes humildes y no doctas esa condición de inocencia bombardeada con memes subrayados y contraposiciones varias que sin dudan alteran nuestro ánimo de fieles a "la única Iglesia Católica que existe".

Hacen lo mismo que los historiadores con ciertos personajes pero a la inversa: dado un héroe nacional, es suficiente buscar y rebuscar hasta descubrir, o deducir de aquella manera, que no eran para tanto; que eran tipos corrientes con algunos pecados inconfesables. Y de repente, esa talla nacional o internacional es pulverizada ante los ojos atónitos de quienes los tenían por hombres y mujeres simplemente formidables.
Su caso, como digo, no es historiográfico sino periodístico y buscan desesperadamente motivos de escándalo que sostenga con vida -en sus cabezas- unos prejuicios amparados en falacias de autoridad insuficientemente desarrolladas: falta el contexto y las palabras fuera de contexto sirven para cualquier cosa; para defender o atacar a conveniencia. Ver y comprender no es lo mismo y mucho menos para un católico. Ustedes ven lo que quieren ver y sienten como si con ello les llega el oxígeno a los pulmones...

Resumiendo: enfrentan comentarios personales en foros públicos o entrevistas del Papa Francisco con escritos consolidados a lo largo del tiempo. Foto fija contra noticia dinámica y por tanto inconclusa... Pero para eso están ustedes y su "pulcritud" interpretativa que les hace capaces no solo de entender pormenorizadamente lo que está sucediendo sino su indudable conclusión en unos pocos meses o años.

Recuerdo el escándalo de cuando Francisco dijo que Cristo había fracasado o cuando mencionó la supuesta desesperación de María ante el cuerpo muerto de su Hijo clavado en la Cruz. Fueron comentarios, como ya le explicamos en su día, que trataban de involucrar a las personas sencillas y no tanto y sus desgracias o falta de interés por llevar una vida cristiana, con El Hijo y la Madre. Tenemos testimonio directo de que lo dijo porque la prensa lo ha reproducido hasta la saciedad consciente del efecto que podría causar una vez los "expertos" y "objetivos" se hicieran cargo. Me pregunto qué cosas no dirían o dejarían de decir en charlas distendidas todos los Papas que ha habido y el efecto que nos causarían tales palabras enfrentadas a la Enciclicas recientes.

Nos separa, por encima de todo -y eso pensando bien- la predisposición que unos tenemos a leer de manera positiva entre líneas y la que otros tenéis por hacerlo de manera negativa. A nosotros nos dolería hasta la consternación un Papa Francisco en el que descubriéramos intenciones malvadas. A ustedes, que esperan ver pasar el cadáver de su enemigo, les llenaría de gozo y entusiasmo. Muy católico no resulta tal cosa cuando uno se esfuerza tanto en parecerlo procurando ocultar su condición humana hablando como un robot con su inmensa base de datos... 

Lo Sagrados Corazones de Jesús y María son imputs improcesables para los "faribots".


----------



## BGA (28 Jun 2020)

Es usted un sinvergüenza que piensa ha tocado fibra en criticarme por la longitud de mis texto. Sinvergüenza, falsario y deplorable personaje. 

Hecho moderno: prensa, entrevistas, documentales en los que se recoge de manera sesgada e interesada lo que interesa para causar desafección entre católicos en uno de los momentos más delicados de nuestra historia católica y humana. 

Hecho mederno: el meme, que pretende explicar con una frase breve sospechas suyas que han dado por ciertas sin entrar en detalles como sería que explicara con sus propias palabras dónde encuentra la contradicción permitiéndonos a los demás salir a su encuentro. 

Hecho antiguo: la difamación del sanedrín. No le voy a explicar lo que usted ya entiende sobradamente. 

Diga ante toda la audiencia de manera clara y extensa, cuándo y cómo los papas postconciliares han descartado la divinidad de Cristo. No me cuente sus sospechas sino datos reales y ciertos en los que los papas han aseverado semejante disparate.


----------



## BGA (28 Jun 2020)

Pues está tardando en decirnos dónde se afirma eso que dice que se afirma.

Sesgado: ¡¡¡Uy lo que ha dicho!!!, sin entrar en profundidades. 

Sesgado: destruir el contexto para crear otro relato a la luz de la sospecha (y la tiniebla).


----------



## BGA (28 Jun 2020)

¿Hacer un gesto respetuoso a los símbolos de tu huésped a cambio de dar una imagen de cortesía y de paz le convierte a uno en adorador de los símbolos del huésped?. ¿Ese detalle de cortesía anula todo lo que han escrito y dicho a los creyentes católicos?. ¿Es consciente del interés por una nueva guerra de religión que sería sin duda la última?. 

LA vida real es la que estamos viviendo ahora y es ahora cuando hay que hacer frente a los problemas de ahora y de antaño. En su mente de piedra no caben esas consideraciones y debo suponer que la masiva conversión al catolicismo de tantos herejes se obrará con la espada porque de razones no entienden, solo de ley y de letra que alimentará a los corazones vivos pero sepulta más aún a los que ya están muertos.

Tenga buen día, querido faribot que me voy a Misa.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Jun 2020)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Hacer un gesto respetuoso a los símbolos de tu huésped a cambio de dar una imagen de cortesía y de paz le convierte a uno en adorador de los símbolos del huésped?. ¿Ese detalle de cortesía anula todo lo que han escrito y dicho a los creyentes católicos?. ¿Es consciente del interés por una nueva guerra de religión que sería sin duda la última?.
> 
> LA vida real es la que estamos viviendo ahora y es ahora cuando hay que hacer frente a los problemas de ahora y de antaño. En su mente de piedra no caben esas consideraciones y debo suponer que la masiva conversión al catolicismo de tantos herejes se obrará con la espada porque de razones no entienden, solo de ley y de letra que alimentará a los corazones vivos pero sepulta más aún a los que ya están muertos.
> 
> Tenga buen día, querido faribot que me voy a Misa.



lo tomes demasiado en serio a este palmar-troyano


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Ahora los Papas están 24/7 expuestos a la difusión mediatica y la cantidad de información registrada de todo tipo que producen es facilmente x100; charlas, visitas, muchos eventos y audiencias que quedan registradas. Asi que los Herejes tienen más material para sus alcahueterias, falacias y calumnias.

Recuerda por ejemplo como la vibora de @Kairós acusaba a uno de los Papas de ser fariseo por llevar un abalorio de 12 piedras como lo llevaba Caifas. Cuando ese abalorio representa el Sumo Sacerdocio sobre las 12 tribus de israel:

_*Y lo llenarás de pedrería en cuatro hileras de piedras; una hilera de una piedra sárdica, un topacio y un carbunclo; la segunda hilera, una esmeralda, un zafiro y un diamante; la tercera hilera, un jacinto, una ágata y una amatista; la cuarta hilera, un berilo, un ónice y un jaspe. Todas estarán montadas en engastes de oro”. Exo.28:17-20*_

*Este cuadro pectoral tenia de largo y ancho el tamaño de una palma de mano de hombre. La biblia dice: “Será cuadrado y doble, de un palmo de largo y un palmo de ancho” Ex. 28:16*

_*Al final a cada piedra se le grababa el nombre de una de las 12 tribus de los hijos de Israel. La biblia dice: “Y las piedras serán según los nombres de los hijos de Israel, doce según sus nombres; como grabaduras de sello cada una con su nombre, serán según las doce tribus”. Exo.28:21.*_

Como ves otra difamación, otra calumnia para hundir la reputación de otro Papa, Pablo VI. No espereis una retractación.



BGA dijo:


> Pide respuestas católicas el mismo que contesta con respuestas de lo más moderno, a saber, enfrentando textos que todos damos por buenos con fotografías de los papas que supuestamente contradicen esos textos. Es decir, esparcen propaganda difamatoria sin aportar más pruebas que esas maniobras torticeras con las que pretende confundir a la gente. De los antiguos conocemos muy poco y usted mismo se habrá olvidado de muchos hechos que le han acontecido, incluso habrá cambiado su forma de pensar. Esos personajes de la antigüedad eran sin duda hombres y mujeres de los que apenas conocemos nada, como no conocemos apenas de las vidas de nuestros padres y abuelos. El truco es enfrentar lo concreto que nos ha llegado con la dinámica, en "tiempo real" de la trayectoria del Papa Francisco, por poner un ejemplo, que le obsesiona, que no es el único al parecer. Se le llena la boca con la palabra "objetivo" y "objetividad" y sin embargo no deja de apelar a lo que dije antes: de un Papa antiguo conocemos sus escritos, su componente doctoral fijado a lo largo del tiempo y nada o muy poco más. De uno reciente tenemos entrevistas, documentales y una fijación de la prensa anticatólica por encontrar algún motivo de escándalo que les llene los bolsillos. Cristo habló de escandalizar a los niños y de la justicia que caería sobre ellos. Para un católico no es nada complicado extrapolar a todas las gentes humildes y no doctas esa condición de inocencia bombardeada con memes subrayados y contraposiciones varias que sin dudan alteran nuestro ánimo de fieles a "la única Iglesia Católica que existe".
> 
> Hacen lo mismo que los historiadores con ciertos personajes pero a la inversa: dado un héroe nacional, es suficiente buscar y rebuscar hasta descubrir, o deducir de aquella manera, que no eran para tanto; que eran tipos corrientes con algunos pecados inconfesables. Y de repente, esa talla nacional o internacional es pulverizada ante los ojos atónitos de quienes los tenían por hombres y mujeres simplemente formidables.
> Su caso, como digo, no es historiográfico sino periodístico y buscan desesperadamente motivos de escándalo que sostenga con vida -en sus cabezas- unos prejuicios amparados en falacias de autoridad insuficientemente desarrolladas: falta el contexto y las palabras fuera de contexto sirven para cualquier cosa; para defender o atacar a conveniencia. Ver y comprender no es lo mismo y mucho menos para un católico. Ustedes ven lo que quieren ver y sienten como si con ello les llega el oxígeno a los pulmones...
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

@BGA es noble y proyecta su propia nobleza en el resto de personas de natural, por eso le presenta una introspección pensando que el otro lo entendera, porque proyecta que es el otro es bueno. Pero @Kairós es un reptil que le corre sangre verde por las venas. Es dificil tratar con él porque de natural nos proyectamos en nuestro interlocutor, _neuronas espejo le llaman,_ y eso en el caso de reptiles es una grave error de concepto que solo te puede conducir a la frustración y a ser engañado.

Al menos las reflexiones de @BGA se ven desde la barrera que es de lo que se trata, porque discutir con un reptil en si mismo no tiene ningun tipo de sentido en si mismo, es como platicar con un chatbot.



Bernaldo dijo:


> lo tomes demasiado en serio a este palmar-troyano


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Es un gesto de cortesia como dices que lo entiende cualquier persona normal porque en el dia a dia uno se ha visto en ese tipo de situaciones en las que debes de campechanear ante las erroneas opiniones/creencias de los otros solo para tratar de hacerles cambiar de opinión.

Esas acusaciones voluntaristas son calumnias fanaticas para justificar su ODIO primario al Papa. En donde el carro va delante de los burros; la herejia y el odio por delante de los argumentos que luego ya se componen en base a falacias y manipulaciones.



BGA dijo:


> ¿Hacer un gesto respetuoso a los símbolos de tu huésped a cambio de dar una imagen de cortesía y de paz le convierte a uno en adorador de los símbolos del huésped?. ¿Ese detalle de cortesía anula todo lo que han escrito y dicho a los creyentes católicos?. ¿Es consciente del interés por una nueva guerra de religión que sería sin duda la última?.
> 
> LA vida real es la que estamos viviendo ahora y es ahora cuando hay que hacer frente a los problemas de ahora y de antaño. En su mente de piedra no caben esas consideraciones y debo suponer que la masiva conversión al catolicismo de tantos herejes se obrará con la espada porque de razones no entienden, solo de ley y de letra que alimentará a los corazones vivos pero sepulta más aún a los que ya están muertos.
> 
> Tenga buen día, querido faribot que me voy a Misa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Cristo constituyó la catedra de Pedro y le dio las llaves del cielo.
Usted se lo niega a quienes ocupan esa Catedra y está por tanto contra mandato de Cristo.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> @BGA es noble y proyecta su propia nobleza en el resto de personas de natural, por eso le presenta una introspección pensando que el otro lo entendera, porque proyecta que es el otro es bueno. Pero @Kairós es un reptil que le corre sangre verde por las venas. Es dificil tratar con él porque de natural nos proyectamos en nuestro interlocutor, _neuronas espejo le llaman,_ y eso en el caso de reptiles es una grave error de concepto que solo te puede conducir a la frustración y a ser engañado.
> 
> Al menos las reflexiones de @BGA se ven desde la barrera que es de lo que se trata, porque discutir con un reptil en si mismo no tiene ningun tipo de sentido en si mismo, es como platicar con un chatbot.



pero BGA habla para todo el que le lee, por eso lo que hace es en global muy efectivo


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es un gesto de cortesia como dices que lo entiende cualquier persona normal porque en el dia a dia uno se ha visto en ese tipo de situaciones en las que debes de campechanear ante las erroneas opiniones/creencias de los otros solo para tratar de hacerles cambiar de opinión.
> 
> Esas acusaciones voluntaristas son calumnias fanaticas para justificar su ODIO primario al Papa. En donde el carro va delante de los burros; la herejia y el odio por delante de los argumentos que luego ya se componen en base a falacias y manipulaciones.



esas acusaciones solo hacen efecto en quienes ya están muy predispuestos, Juan Pablo II besaba el suelo en cada visita que hacía... al memo que le de la gana le puede acusas de pachamamista.

este tipo de cosas las han hecho los evangélicos siempre, es su táctica habitual... en parte les ha funcionado en países americanos pero ahora llega la nueva ola, con azufristas que se travisten de "tradicionalistas", a los que les gusta la pompa, las misas en latín, etc... pueden ser en ciertos "conservadores" tan estrago como lo son los evangelistas entre clases populäres en entornos desestructurados y olvidados.

de hecho, cada vez tenemos más tontosdelhaba en la derecha sumándose como Lemmings a las críticas antifrancisquistas creyendo que ahí se acaba la cosa, pero como vemos -y eso hay que agradecerle a Kairós- el ataque se extiende a todos los papas CVII, incluyendo a Benedicto XVI y a Juan Pablo II, a los que algunos tanto reivindican en contraposición a Francisco.

de modo que la estupidez lemming no solo anida en la izquierda sino tambíén en la derecha

el error de muchos es pretender ver en la Iglesia una ratificación de sus creencias políticas y la refutación del contrario, gravísimo error


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Aqui naide le va a cambiar a kairós, se ha instalado en que puede revocar, anular concilios del espiritu santo y allí permanecera contumaz como ha sucedido con los herejes de otro tiempo. Pero en su conjunto el hilo tiene mucho valor y es propicio que kairos nos de sparring porque el sedegarajismo revolotea por el internet como los vendedores de droga a la salida de los colegios, y mucho gente les puede entrar la droga por la manipulacion emocional.

En cambio cuando un sedegarajisteado tropieza con este hilo, se le invita a que reflexione sobre su postura, que es suficiente para que solo persista en el error la cizaña. Pero esa no interesa.

*Como deciamos el nucleo es que los concilios estan gobernados por el espiritu santo y no hay mayor autoridad teologica que esa en la tierra*



Bernaldo dijo:


> pero BGA habla para todo el que le lee, por eso lo que hace es en global muy efectivo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Son las mismas tacticas de manipulacion de imagenes, falacias visuales y frases cortas sacadas de contexto que emplea el protestontismo más descerebrado del que hablas.



Bernaldo dijo:


> esas acusaciones solo hacen efecto en quienes ya están muy predispuestos, Juan Pablo II besaba el suelo en cada visita que hacía... al memo que le de la gana le puede acusas de pachamamista.
> 
> este tipo de cosas las han hecho los evangélicos siempre, es su táctica habitual... en parte les ha funcionado en países americanos pero ahora llega la nueva ola, con azufristas que se travisten de "tradicionalistas", a los que les gusta la pompa, las misas en latín, etc... pueden ser en ciertos "conservadores" tan estrago como lo son los evangelistas entre clases populäres en entornos desestructurados y olvidados.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolan25 (28 Jun 2020)

Pero vamos a ver hijo mío, la fórmula litúrgica que utilizaban los anglicanos para ordenar no es que fuera inválida por el hecho de que cambiaran 1 palabra arriba o 1 palabra abajo, sino porque la cambiaron *sin estar alineados con el Papa, el Concilio y por tanto con el Espíritu Santo*.

Si la Iglesia Católica decide en Concilio con el Papa o bajo las órdenes del Papa, con el consejo sabio del Espíritu Santo, cambiar la fórmula de ordenación, entonces usted no tiene ningún derecho a decir que eso rompe la línea apostólica. Y si no está de acuerdo con esto, entonces deje de llamarse católico.

Usted es una caricatura del protestantismo. Como ya han dicho otros en el hilo, en vez de Sola scriptura, usted está inventado una herejía basada en la Sola traditio, tan falsa como la otra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Ha quedado meridiano y cristalinico. Lo que sucede es que tanto el solo escriturista como el solo tradichinionista, deben de acudir a la Autoridad Conciliar para que tanto las escrituras como las tradiciones tengan autoridad o estén atados en el cielo. Porque ambas cosas tiene autoridad SUBROGADA de la Iglesia. No puede demoler lo subrogado el ente que le trasmite autoridad, porque lo subsidiario se convierte en cenizas cuando queda destruida la fuente de su legimitimidad.

El hereje protestante ya sea solo escriturista que solo tradicionista soluciona esto de una forma luciferina, tanto la escritura como la tradición son ciertas en si mismas por el mero examen de conciencia de ellas. Con lo que el individuo pasa a convertirse en un sumo sacerdote, un simon el mago o uno de los hijos de esceva de los que justamente nos previene el nuevo testamento. Y donde todos son sumos sacerdotes, no lo es ninguno y la iglesia apostolica se derrumba necesariamente.



Dolan25 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver hijo mío, la fórmula litúrgica que utilizaban los anglicanos para ordenar no es que fuera inválida por el hecho de que cambiaran 1 palabra arriba o 1 palabra abajo, sino porque la cambiaron *sin estar alineados con el Papa, el Concilio y por tanto con el Espíritu Santo*.
> 
> Si la Iglesia Católica decide en Concilio con el Papa o bajo las órdenes del Papa, con el consejo sabio del Espíritu Santo, cambiar la fórmula de ordenación, entonces usted no tiene ningún derecho a decir que eso rompe la línea apostólica. Y si no está de acuerdo con esto, entonces deje de llamarse católico.
> 
> Usted es una caricatura del protestantismo. Como ya han dicho otros en el hilo, en vez de Sola scriptura, usted está inventado una herejía basada en la Sola traditio, tan falsa como la otra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

El concilio y el papa dan la medida de la heregia con su poder para atar en los cielos. No tu.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Jun 2020)

palmartroyano, abre los ojos!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

*La catedra de Pedro da la medida de lo que es herejia y lo que no.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Aqui lo explica en Padre Fortea, uno que tiene poder de expulsar demonios, no como esos hijos de esceva. Los demonios les hacen fosfatina a estos porque solo les presentan la autoridad de sus conciencias erigidas como pseudosacerdotes para que obedezcan, se rien.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Papa es al ser nombrado como tal en Concilio.
Fortea trasmite paz y alegria cuando se le escucha tal es honesto y humilde, ya veo que el sacerdocio de cain afila sus garras con él.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Es Papa si es elegido en concilio, asi está constituido.
Si su función estubiera sometida al escrutio de otros jueces, ya sean obispos o vulgares simones el mago, entonces no seria maxima autoridad de la Iglesia, sino una autoridad sometida a escrutio de otros agentes de la iglesia que tendrian autoridad por encima de él, cosa que solo el que obstenta cargo de Papa es infalible o tiene las llaves del cielo, no habiendo ningun conclave vivo por encima de él que le corrija.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Jun 2020)

y tú pretendes que ya ha habido un Tribunal competente para juzgarlo que lo ha condenado por hereje

dónde fue, en el Palmar de Troya?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

palmar del bochorno el sedegarajismo verdadero, ordenación de mecanicos y logrado atrezzo, cambio de aceite y ruedas 200€.

palmar del bochorno, es decir morir de verguenza



Bernaldo dijo:


> y tú pretendes que ya ha habido un Tribunal competente para juzgarlo que lo ha condenado por hereje
> 
> dónde fue, en el Palmar de Troya?


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (28 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> He tomado conciencia plena de que el movimiento sedevacantista esta azuzada por la infiltración de protestantes y enemigos de la Iglesia que emplean tacticas psicopaticas de desinformación (infovaticana.com , infocatolica...) y difamación empleando manipulación emocional cuando no información demostradamente falsa como veremos más adelante.
> 
> Pero en primer lugar vamos a apuntalar que el sedevacantismo es de hecho una Herejia, dado que como dice Mateo 16:18:
> _Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro, y sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; __y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella_.​
> ...



Pues eso, "ALERTA CATÓLICOS". Yo no lo soy. 

Para magufadas sobre la persona del espacio tienes Catholic.net.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Un hereje no es decidido por el Espiritu Santo en el Sagrado Concilio para ser papa. Y una vez es decidido al ser Papa no puede ser hereje.

No existe autoridad en la tierra que pueda señalar al Papa como hereje. Si tu entraras tirando la puerta del vaticano acusando al papa de ser hereje, se te tomaria por loco dado que no eres nadie para señalar herejias. El Papa en cambio podria excomulgarte en el acto y asi quedaria escrito en el cielo.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Un hereje no es decidido por el Espiritu Santo en el Sagrado Concilio para ser papa. Y una vez es decidido al ser Papa no puede ser hereje.
> 
> No existe autoridad en la tierra que pueda señalar al Papa como hereje. Si tu entraras tirando la puerta del vaticano acusando al papa de ser hereje, se te tomaria por loco dado que no eres nadie para señalar herejias. El Papa en cambio podria excomulgarte en el acto y asi quedaria escrito en el cielo.



no, no, tú déjale a K Kairós que qué asamblea es esa que se reunió a declarar hereje al papa... los palmartroyanos?

vamos a dejarle a él solito que caiga una vez más reducido en el absurdo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Me fascina la tecologia psicopata de kairós, tergiversa que _el papa no puede ser hereje_. Y lo hace igual que en la sentencia_ los hombres merecen un juicio justo_, le negaria un juicio justo a un hombre porque al recivir un juicio injusto de facto no puede ser hombre 

Cuando que alguien es papa u hombre se ha establecido a priori



Bernaldo dijo:


> no, no, tú déjale a K Kairós que qué asamblea es esa que se reunió a declarar hereje al papa... los palmartroyanos?
> 
> vamos a dejarle a él solito que caiga una vez más reducido en el absurdo.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Jun 2020)

ariki, no le contestes la cosa antes de que nos ponga uno de sus memes con las actas del concilio palmariano en que declararon herejes a cada uno de los papas post CVII


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Le repito que para colocarle en san benito de hereje a un Papa has de ser autoridad. El Espiritu Santo es AUTORIDAD y lo ha elegido en concilio, luego no puedes revertir el nombramiento del Espiritu Santo porque es más que don nadies como tú. Y una vez es Papa es infalible.

No hay forma de colarle el titulo de hereje a un papa, porque eso implicaria que quien lo hace tiene autoridad por encima del Espiritu Santo y del propio Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

como ejercicio descacharrante prefiero el mundo today o a jose mota



Bernaldo dijo:


> ariki, no le contestes la cosa antes de que nos ponga uno de sus memes con las actas del concilio palmariano en que declararon herejes a cada uno de los papas post CVII


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Le repito que usted no puede juzgarle una herejia al Papa, dado que nadie le toma por autoridad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Le vuelvo a repetir que acusar de hereje a alguien elegido por el Espiritu Santo es confrontar el juicio de valor de un don nadie que lo considera hereje con el jucio de valor del *Espiritu Santo *que lo ha considerado digno de la Catedra de Pedro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Ya dale, que el Espiritu Santo decide en el concilio y lo que de alli sale es un Papa. Tu vas a la salida del concilio y confrontas la decisión al espiritu santo diciendo que lo que se ha elegido es un hereje, pero eres la nada ante lo que se ha decidido en ese concilio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Empleas una falacia psicopatica tipo ante la siguiente sentencia:

_El hijo heredero se quedará con la casa_

Tu vas alli y ocupas la casa a expensas del hijo heredero, luego como este no se la quedado eso demostraria que no es el hijo heredero. Eso es una chusca falacia. El atributo de hijo heredero es anterior a quedarse o no con la casa, y se sigue de ser hijo. Igual que ser Papa es anterior a ser o no hereje durante su pontificado y se sigue del Concilio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

No hay autoridad en la tierra que le juzgue al Papa como hereje. Confrontas tu juicio de valor contra el resultado de un sagrado concilio que lo nombro papa y la autoridad de su catedra que lo hace infalible. ¿a donde vas con tu juicio de valor?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Y dale, que tu no estas en posicion de llamar a juicio al Papa para examinar si su conducta es heretica o no, ese juicio es imposible (solo la puede hacer el propio Dios) y de facto lo que es y deja de ser herejia lo tiene el Papa en sus manos. Podras acusarlo de hereje sobre tu catedra de simon el mago por examen de tu conciencia. Pero serás apisonado por la autoridad del Espiritu Santo que lo nombró y la autoridad con la que se ha revestido con el nombramiento.

Y me hablas de santos de antes del dogma de infalibilidad papal como bien sabes y escondes.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Jun 2020)

no, si al final lo que vas a ser es una lagarterana a la que le gusta un tipo de trajes que ya no se llevan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jun 2020)

Como le digo al Papa lo elige el espiritu santo en el concilio, y en ese concilio el espiritu Santo elige a alguin digno de la catedra de PEdro, que no puede ser por tanto hereje. Y despues de ser elegido el Papa es infalibre. No existe tribunal en la Iglesia de Jesucristo en la que las palabras del Papa puedas ser calificadas de hereticas, esos tribunales son montados al margen de la iglesia, por don nadies como usted que pretenden confrontar al espiritu santo con su bifidas alegaciones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

La tradición como dicen ahora los herejes, es la que ha impuesto que el PAPA SEA INTOCABLE y que no pueda erigirse tribunal ninguno que lo juzgue dentro de la iglesia, la Iglesia tampoco es una democracia en donde la mayoria es capaz de tumbar al Jerarca. ¿a donde vais viboras con vuestras acusaciones de que es hereje?¿quien os da amparo? Querias tradición. PUES TOMAD 2 TAZAS GORDAS DE TRADICION


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

Y dale, Papa es quien es elegido en el Sagrado Concilio por el espiritu Santo. Si tu dices que ese que sale Papa no lo es, porque segun tú es hereje, ¿ante que autoridad reclamas?. ¿A que autoridad reclamas que un Papa elegido por el espiritu santo ha cometido despues en el cargo una herejia?. Ante ninguna, porque no hay autoridad en el mundo por encima del Papa. Lo que haces es confrontar al espiritu santo y al papa la autoridad de don nadie que te autoarrogas para sentar catedra. Pero tu catedra está en el polvo.

El papa en cambió sí podria anatematizarte con un chasquido (como de facto lo estas por el dogma de infalibilidad papal que te condena al decir que Francisco I es hereje), y eso SÍ quedaria atado en el cielo, cosa que tampoco te importaria dado que eres un protestante con agenda oculta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

Y dale con traer citas de San Belarmino, Pablo IV ect que son muy anteriores al dogma de infalibilidad Papal. Que es como traer una cita de la constitucion de la Pepa para dirimir un asunto presente.
Ademas que ninguna cita de Santo ni Papa preterito es autoridad por encima del Papa Vivo y del Concilio, dado que los santos lo son no por ellos mismos sino por la Iglesia que les da titulo y los Papas vivos pueden desatar lo atado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

1º Para que alguien sea calificado de hereje ha de haber un juez legitimo que lo juzge como tal. Si no hay juez legitimo no puede haber juicio, y sin juicio no puede ser calificado de hereje.
2º Dado que no existe Juez legitimo en el mundo al que pueda someterse el Papa, entonces nunca puede ser calificado de hereje
*
QUEDA ENTONCES DEMOSTRADO*

Te lo repetire las veces que haga falta, el terrario en el que caldeas tu bifida efigie reptiliana no es ningun tribunal legitimo para calificar de hereje al Papa y tiene el alcance de un juicio de valor que te atañe unicamente a ti. Ya hemos visto ademas que el argumentario que empleas para sostener tal acusación son sensacionalismo psicopatico del tipo _mirad a Pablo VI llevando el amuleto de caifas _cuando ese amuleto es el prescrito por Dios al Sumo Sacerdote y representa a las 12 tribus.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

1º Para que alguien sea calificado de hereje ha de haber un juez legitimo que lo juzge como tal. Si no hay juez legitimo no puede haber juicio, y sin juicio no puede ser calificado de hereje.
2º Dado que no existe Juez legitimo en el mundo al que pueda someterse el Papa, entonces nunca puede ser calificado de hereje

* QUEDA ENTONCES DEMOSTRADO

Refutalo, presentame una autoridad que puede juzgar al ciudadano Bergoglio de ser hereje*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

Cualquiera no es una autoridad para juzgar herejias. Presentanos una autoridad para juzgar de hereje al ciudadano bergoglio.
¿el papillas de palmar del bochorno?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

jajaja un juez civil dice

asi que esa es tu idea protestonta de autoridad para juzgar herejias, el magistrado de la sala 1º de lo contencioso administrativo

te ha caido el personaje al ridiculo


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Jun 2020)

el tipo suelta tontás por un tubo y se queda tan ancho... eso sí, a los papas palmar-troyanos les admite una ordenación válida.

como una regadera


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

segun el cripto-protestonto cualquiera está en posición de juzgar una herejia. Pilla Rodrigo el pescatero y tras pronunciar sentencia golpea con la merluza la tabla de cortar,asi sea escrito y asi se haga.



Bernaldo dijo:


> el tipo suelta tontás por un tubo y se queda tan ancho... eso sí, a los papas palmar-troyanos les admite una ordenación válida.
> 
> como una regadera


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

No me has presentado a ninguna juez con autoridad para juzgarle no ya al Papa, sino al Ciudadano Bergoglio.
Un obispo por ejemplo.

1º Para que alguien sea calificado de hereje ha de haber un juez legitimo que lo juzge como tal. Si no hay juez legitimo no puede haber juicio, y sin juicio no puede ser calificado de hereje.
2º Dado que no existe Juez legitimo en el mundo al que pueda someterse el Papa, entonces nunca puede ser calificado de hereje

* QUEDA ENTONCES DEMOSTRADO

Refutalo, presentame una autoridad que puede juzgar al ciudadano Bergoglio de ser hereje*


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> segun el cripto-protestonto cualquiera está en posición de juzgar una herejia. Pilla Rodrigo el pescatero y tras pronunciar sentencia golpea con la merluza la tabla de cortar,asi sea escrito y asi se haga.



bueno, oye, tendrán que decidirlo democráticamente en un concilio de pescateros, barrenderos, abogados, enginieros, etc


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

un pescatero como todo el mundo sabe esta calificado para excomulgar



Bernaldo dijo:


> bueno, oye, tendrán que decidirlo democráticamente en un concilio de pescateros, barrenderos, abogados, enginieros, etc


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

Una acusación de herejia es una acusación grave que atenta al honor y tiene consecuencias importantes para la vida de un hombre, y como tal requiere de un juez autorizado que lleve a cabo el juicio.

Presentame un juez autorizado. Venga idiota esfuerzate un poco.

1º Para que alguien sea calificado de hereje ha de haber un juez legitimo que lo juzge como tal. Si no hay juez legitimo no puede haber juicio, y sin juicio no puede ser calificado de hereje.
2º Dado que no existe Juez legitimo en el mundo al que pueda someterse el Papa, entonces nunca puede ser calificado de hereje

* QUEDA ENTONCES DEMOSTRADO

Refutalo, presentame una autoridad que puede juzgar al ciudadano Bergoglio de ser hereje*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

Pues eso que no existe juez que no sea vuestra conciencia, pero esa es una autoridad autoarrogada al margen de la Iglesia, con objeto de destruir la posición del Papa que dentro de la Iglesia no puede destruirse. Es un asalto a la Ciudad de Dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

1º Para que alguien sea calificado de hereje ha de haber un juez legitimo que lo juzge como tal. Si no hay juez legitimo no puede haber juicio, y sin juicio no puede ser calificado de hereje.
2º Dado que no existe Juez legitimo en el mundo al que pueda someterse el Papa, entonces nunca puede ser calificado de hereje

*QUEDA ENTONCES DEMOSTRADO* 

un simon el mago no es autoridad para juzgar herejias


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

No puede haber hereje sino hay juez autorizado que establezca que tal es hereje, usted no ha podido presentar a ningun juez autorizado. Usted se erige en juez pero es solo un vulgar rufian cuyas acusaciones se basan en sensacionalismo y manipulación visual.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

El Papa es más autoridad que cualquier millon de paginas.
Las paginas como los codigos legales no juzgan por si mismos porque juzgar es un verbo transitivo y los textos no son capaces de acción. De ellos textos se sirven los jueces autorizados para juzgar. Cosa que usted no lo es en absoluto juez de asuntos tan serios, ni pueden poder ustedes nada mas que DON NADIES a juzgar y dudo que sea capaz de juzgar con ecuanimidad asuntos sencillos civiles vista su ralea viperina.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

Hay que imaginarse al cinico de kairos juzgando a un hombre. De eso que dice en la Ley que un _hombre merece un juicio justo _le daria la vuelta y diria que _como no está reciviendo un juicio justo es que entonces eso que se juzga no es un hombre. _Asi el falsario tergiversa lo que se dice del Papa que no puede fallar, que como falla no puede ser el Papa. Que es como lo que pone en la ley que el Padre manda al hijo, dado que el hijo está en reveldia y no obedece, no puede ser el otro padre de este. Teologia paco heretica


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

Las paginas como base para juzgar solo las puede esgrimir un juez autorizado, cosa que usted no es. Presenteme un juez autorizado que valiendose de todas esas paginas pueda juzgar de hereje al Ciudadano Bergoglio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

¿Quienes son los de palmar del garaje para tomando textos que tienen legitimidad no por ellos, sino por la Iglesia que ellos quieren destruir, juzgar a la Iglesia? Nadie les conoce, son chuchos rabiosos ladrando fuera de las murallas de la Ciudad de Dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

Falso puerco farsante, las paginas no juzgan por si solas del mismo modo que el codigo penal no juzga por si mismo. Ha de haber un juez que valore si tal es hereje o no apartir de las pruebas y testimonios reunidos. Cosa que usted no me puede presentar un juez autorizado, solo a don nadies.

Usted obedece a su conciencia como simon el mago, no a Dios que dejo claro quien tenia las llaves del cielo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

El problema es que tú no estas en posicion de juzgar de hereje a nadie. Cristo instituyó la Iglesia de forma Apostolica y jerarquizada, y como consecuencia los jueces han de ser jerarquicamente autorizados, y un viborillas al que no conoce nadie no es un juez autorizado.

Eres un vulgar rufian protestontizante que va por ahy gritando _eh eh acabo de juzgar al papa_ pero nada dentro de la Iglesia puede hacer tal cosa lo que demuestra que estas de facto fuera de ella.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

Ya te he dicho que hace falta un juez autorizado para decir que tal cosa es una herejia, tu dices que cualquiera puede juzgar herejias que es justamente el examen subjetivo de conciencia protestante.

Usted es un protestante que sencillamente ha expandido el sola escritura al sola tradicion con objeto de causar desafección entre lo catolicos.

La iglesia no es ontologicamente distinta, eso es una chorrada que dices como tantas chorradas que sueltas pensando que la ontologia versa sobre zapatos rojos y abalorios. El simbolo no se ha movido un pelo.

*Creo en Dios,
Padre todopoderoso,
creador del cielo y de la tierra.

Creo en Jesucristo,
su único Hijo, nuestro Señor,
que fue concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu Santo,
nació de santa María Virgen,
padeció bajo el poder de Poncio Pilato,
fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado,
descendió a los infiernos,
al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos,
subió a los cielos
y está sentado a la derecha de Dios,
Padre todopoderoso.
Desde allí ha de venir
a juzgar a vivos y muertos.

Creo en el Espíritu Santo,
la santa Iglesia católica,
la comunión de los santos,
el perdón de los pecados,
la resurrección de la carne*
_*y la vida eterna. Amén.

*_

Y en lo que es la Iglesia distinta es en lo que el Espiritu Santo ha querido para esta era.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

quieres que te canee?



apocalippsis dijo:


> ¿Y sobre ese argumento le quitas la racionalidad al mundo, encima lo dice una maricona humana? ESCONDETE HIJO DE PUTA CUANDO TE VENGAN A VER.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

Calumnias. El imno sigue siendo el mismo.
Ya te he dicho que me presentes un juez autorizado que pueda juzgar las herejias de la Iglesia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

necesitas un exorcismo



apocalippsis dijo:


> SI MAMARRACHO SOBRE LOS ECHOS TE JUZGAN, NO QUE SEAS UNA MIERDA PINCHADA EN UN PALO QUE DICE DIOS QUE TE VOMITA. ME CAGO EN TUS JUECES GUARRO.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

Te lo vuelvo a repetir, traeme un juez autorizado que tenga en su mano la vara que juzga las herejias.
Lo que aqui traes son juicios de valor realizados en un terrario de reptil.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jun 2020)

En resumen, no teneis ninguna autoridad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

Tu letra juntada no vale la energia que implica desplazarse por ella con el scroll del raton.
Como parloteas como pollo sin cabeza me vale cualquiera de las citas que traes para desmontarte; segun Cristo la Ultima Cena era en lengua vernacula.

Creo que deberias de pasar por este hilo que es el propicio para las calumnias que articulas

Hilo definitivo del tema protestante, herejes os convoco a debate


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jun 2020)

insinúas que Ntro. Sr. Jusucristo no dijo la última cena en latín?

al K Kairós lo mismo le da por anular su validez también, él y un concilio entre él y palmar-troyanos vestidos con todos los hábitos como le gustan a él.

con do coó ne, íyiioo




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tu letra juntada no vale la energia que implica desplazarse por ella con el scroll del raton.
> Como parloteas como pollo sin cabeza me vale cualquiera de las citas que traes para desmontarte; segun Cristo la Ultima Cena era en lengua vernacula.
> 
> Creo que deberias de pasar por este hilo que es el propicio para las calumnias que articulas
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

Muestra tener la inteligencia de una alpargata. La misa fue en latin y fuera del horario de cena a pesar del evangelio, la iglesia lo pudo hacer porque tiene autoridad para atar en los cielos. Asi que es ridiculo tratar de atacar a la Iglesia con la misa tridentina cuando es un protocolo que tiene autoridad gracias a ella. Es como derrocar al Gerente del hotel mediante el Botones a quien nombró.

kairós es un criptoprotestante en una viperina cruzada para tratar de destruir la iglesia, hay una nueva hornada de pastores que han diseñado una nueva tecnologia de subversion que se basa en la sola tradicion.



Bernaldo dijo:


> insinúas que Ntro. Sr. Jusucristo no dijo la última cena en latín?
> 
> al K Kairós lo mismo le da por anular su validez también, él y un concilio entre él y palmar-troyanos vestidos con todos los hábitos como le gustan a él.
> 
> con do coó ne, íyiioo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

Los canones estan sujetos a continua revisión igual que las leyes, la Iglesia tiene autoridad para atar y desatar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

Confrontas tu juicio de valor de don nadie para corregirle en teologia a un Papa. Te eriges en tribunal cuando ademas eres bastante zoquete. Tipical heretic


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

Esta claro que los herejes apelan a la tradición solo cuando les conviene a sus sudversivos fines. La Iglesia se ha constituido de forma que el Papa ES INTOCABLE, tiene las llaves del cielo y por ende ningun simon el mago ni turba de indeseables puede asaltar la Catedra de Pedro. Pueden calumiar de hereje esto y hereje lo otro, pero como no hay autoridad que les respalde son como chuchos ladrando.

Esto ha sido muy sabio, porque el mal ha penetrado en las sociedades europeas atraves de la democracia, la igualdad y la conciencia subjetiva. Asi que la Ciudad de Dios es un bastión formidable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

El cripto-protestonto de kairos con sus falacias y calumnias, pretende que las personas se adjudiquen la capacidad de discernir doctrina verdadera de la heretica. Como si todo el mundo tubiera identicos pareceres, cosa que cada uno tiene su opinion. Eso conduce a la conciencia subjetiva protestonta. Por otra parte si uno mismo en libre examen es capaz de discernir que cosa es heretica y que no, no hace falta Apostolado ni siquiera revelación. Sino que la verdad es algo que emerge del mero transpirar reflexibo.

En cambio la noción de revelación implica una trasmisión de conocimiento, en donde la veracidad de la información se basa en la legitimidad de las fuentes de ella. Y la legitimidad de la doctrina la tiene la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

Pueden permanecer 10.000 años y un dia ser cambiados, a los canones les da autoridad la Iglesia y se la puede quitar con la misma mano.

Cuando posiciona un canon por encima de la autoridad del Sagrado Concilio sencillamente dice bobadas. Modificaciones canonicas han existido desde siempre.

Vaticanistas, Papistas, ¿donde lo he oido antes?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

Doctrina de Cristo : _y a ti te daré las llaves del cielo_
Una sola fe; la autoridad apostolica frente a los simones el mago fuera de la autoridad apostolica

Los canones los cambia el espiritu santo, no un vulgar don nadie protestonto a su gusto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

tu no eres catolico miserable protestonto


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jun 2020)

acusaciones de "vaticanistas", "papistas"... dónde lo hemos oído antes?


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jun 2020)

ohh, fíjate qué detalle!!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

papa anticristo, bestia del apocalipsis.... me suena de algo pero no lo termino de localizar



Bernaldo dijo:


> acusaciones de "vaticanistas", "papistas"... dónde lo hemos oído antes?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

papismo

_nombre masculino_
despectivo
Entre los protestantes, catolicismo.
*Papismo* y *papista* son términos empleados para referirse despectivamente, casi siempre en contextos polémicos, a los fieles de la Iglesia católica.

El ciudadano @Kairós s emplea terminos, digamos, "heterodoxos"


----------



## Cuncas (30 Jun 2020)

Dice un protestante que se cree católico: "Los canones los cambia el espiritu santo, (...)" O lo que es lo mismo: "Dios se equivoca y rectifica" Quien aún así no ve el horror del CVII, no lo verá nunca. Desde luego, el padre Ramiro Ribas no se equivoca cuando dice que sólo dos sacramentos siguen siendo válidos en la iglesia postconciliar: el matrimonio y el bautizo, aunque este último ha quedado totalmente desvirtuado y carente de fuerza espiritual.

El pobre iluso que ha soltado semejante ofensa a Dios, al insinuar que Se equivoca y rectifica, demuestra claramente que el bautizo que recibió fue un mero trámite, si es que realmente lo recibió. Sólo un individuo desangelado, carente de formación católica y contaminado por el protestantismo conciliar puede afirmar semejante barbaridad y creérsela.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

En los concilios participa el espiritu santo, luego si en ellos se modifican canones se modifican con plena autoridad del Espiritu Santo. 
Los canones tienen autoridad por los concilios que los deciden, no por ellos mismos. Eso no quiere decir que el espiritu santo se haya equivocado nunca, sino que es el canon que quiere para ese determinado momento historico. Cosa que siendo criaturas del protestontismo es algo que la autoridad no la teneis asimilada aun.





⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Dice un protestante que se cree católico: "Los canones los cambia el espiritu santo, (...)" O lo que es lo mismo: "Dios se equivoca y rectifica" Quien aún así no ve el horror del CVII, no lo verá nunca. Desde luego, el padre Ramiro Ribas no se equivoca cuando dice que sólo dos sacramentos siguen siendo válidos en la iglesia postconciliar: el matrimonio y el bautizo, aunque este último ha quedado totalmente desvirtuado y carente de fuerza espiritual.
> 
> El pobre iluso que ha soltado semejante ofensa a Dios, al insinuar que Se equivoca y rectifica, demuestra claramente que el bautizo que recibió fue un mero trámite, si es que realmente lo recibió. Sólo un individuo desangelado, carente de formación católica y contaminado por el protestantismo conciliar puede afirmar semejante barbaridad y creérsela.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> papa anticristo, bestia del apocalipsis.... me suena de algo pero no lo termino de localizar



no se, déjame pensar...  

hmmm, me suena, me suena...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

Claramente, ¿que parte de los canones cristalizan el estado actual de lo atado en el cielo no se entiende?
Igual que en su dia era necesario circuncidarse, al cambiar la era deja de ser obligatorio. Segun la protestontada no puede ser.
Los canones son modificados continuamente a la largo de la historia, y eso solo afecta a los que viven bajo ese canon, por ejemplo uno podria sostener antes de 1870 que el Papa es falible o sostener antes de que se hiciera canonico el apocalipsis que no era un libro revelado, y no tendria mayores consecuencias porque sostenerlo no suponia pecado de soberbia y desobediencia sino simple ignorancia.

Te lo repito protestonto que tu no eres nadie para corregirle al espiritu santo.


----------



## Cuncas (30 Jun 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En los concilios participa el espiritu santo, luego si en ellos se modifican canones se modifican con plena autoridad del Espiritu Santo.
> Los canones tienen autoridad por los concilios que los deciden, no por ellos mismos. Eso no quiere decir que el espiritu santo se haya equivocado nunca, sino que es el canon que quiere para ese determinado momento historico. Cosa que siendo criaturas del protestontismo es algo que la autoridad no la teneis asimilada aun.



Tú afimas que aún cuando el Espíritu Santo, habiendo establecido un dogma o canon y habiéndolo mantenido durante cerca de 2000 años, al parecer resulta que hace un puñado de décadas Se dio cuenta de que hay que cambiar lo establecido en función del devenir de la sociedad humana (que Dios me perdone, no soy yo quien piensa esto) y modifica radicalmente, lo previamente establecido por Él mismo, en materia y forma para amoldarse a la deriva social humana. Es decir, lo que dices es que Dios está condicionado a la deriva de la sociedad humana. Dios se corrige a sí mismo, para adaptarse a nosotros, eso es lo que insinuas... Está claro que el masónico antoprocentrismo del CVII es un hecho.

Al parecer, según tú la sociedad, desde los inicios de nuestra era hasta mediados del s. XX, no cambió lo suficiente para que Dios se viera obligado a desdecirse... y fue a mediados del siglo pasado cuando, según tú, Dios espabiló (que Dios me perdone, no lo pienso yo esto) e "iluminó" a Roncalli para que organizara el "pastoral" en vista de que se le estaba descarriando el rebaño con el dictado de deshacer todo para crear el nuevo culto sincretista en el que ha derivado la falsa iglesia conciliar...

Que Dios te perdone Ariki, a ti y a los que mantenéis esa farsa, pues estáis ofendiéndolo con pleno conocimiento.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

El protestonto se ha quedado sin argumentos.

Los canones se llevan modificando y revirtiendo desde el principio, excomulgar y rehabilitar se ha hecho desde hace ya muy antiguo.

La naturaleza del averno la decide el Concilio, no un farsante subido a una caja de fruta en medio de la lonja. Sino te gusta, pues llevate tu lengua bifida al garaje.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jun 2020)

a qué sitio vas tú, a los del Palmar o alguna hermandad de esas sedevacantistas?

o en realidad te importa todo un comino pero vienes aquí a dártelas?




⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Tú afimas que aún cuando el Espíritu Santo, habiendo establecido un dogma o canon y habiéndolo mantenido durante cerca de 2000 años, al parecer resulta que hace un puñado de décadas Se dio cuenta de que hay que cambiar lo establecido en función del devenir de la sociedad humana (que Dios me perdone, no soy yo quien piensa esto) y modifica radicalmente, lo previamente establecido por Él mismo, en materia y forma para amoldarse a la deriva social humana. Es decir, lo que dices es que Dios está condicionado a la deriva de la sociedad humana. Dios se corrige a sí mismo, para adaptarse a nosotros, eso es lo que insinuas... Está claro que el masónico antoprocentrismo del CVII es un hecho.
> 
> Al parecer, según tú la sociedad, desde los inicios de nuestra era hasta mediados del s. XX, no cambió lo suficiente para que Dios se viera obligado a desdecirse... y fue a mediados del siglo pasado cuando, según tú, Dios espabiló (que Dios me perdone, no lo pienso yo esto) e "iluminó" a Roncalli para que organizara el "pastoral" en vista de que se le estaba descarriando el rebaño con el dictado de deshacer todo para crear el nuevo culto sincretista en el que ha derivado la falsa iglesia conciliar...
> 
> Que Dios te perdone Ariki, a ti y a los que mantenéis esa farsa, pues estáis ofendiéndolo con pleno conocimiento.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jun 2020)

lo que me suponía, bueno, por lo menos no vas a andar aquí defendiendo al Palmar de Troya como el personaje este que le sube el hilo tan gustosa y puntualmente al Ariqui





⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> A dártelas a ti Bernaldo. Cuidado no se te fundan los plomos de la chabola, que sino se te corta el oficio de las horas en autoplay en el pentium III. Qué sorpresa te vas a llevar cuando veas a tu ordenador subir a los Cielos mientras el abismo se abre ante tus pies, ya que es él el que reza y no tú... Sus oraciones apenas colmarán la Comunión de los Santos, pero algo más que tú ha hecho, que defiendes a herejes sólo por conveniencia política... Defender a herejes y acomodar herejías nunca está justificado, por ninguna causa, lee vidas de mártires y lo entenderás. Así que, haya tú ante el Creador si crees que la excusa de "hay que defender la unidad pese aunque sea bajo la herejía" te va a valer ante Él.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jun 2020)

vaya despiste que tienes, por lo menos K Kairós tiene su punto gracioso...

hale... con aire!​


⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Ya veremos si delante del Creador sigues llamando a la Iglesia fundada por Jesucristo "Palmar de Troya"... ¿Acaso León XIII era el patriarca de la secta de Palmar de Troya? ¿Te atreves a ningunear a los verdaderos Papas anteriores a Roncalli? Los cismáticos aquí sois vosotros defendiendo a herejes y herejías. El verdadero Palmar de Troya realmente es esta farsa de culto postconciliar corrompido por satanisttas masones protestantizantes, no la Iglesia Católica fundada por Cristo hace 2000 años. Si te consideras católico y crees en Dios más te vale arrepentirte de tus palabras o, de lo contrario, asumir tu condenación.


----------



## Cuncas (30 Jun 2020)

Bernaldo dijo:


> vaya despiste que tienes, por lo menos K Kairós tiene su punto gracioso...
> 
> hale... con aire!



El despiste lo tenéis vosotros; unos por tara, otros por conveniencia. Vosotros justificáis la herejía porque creéis que así preserváis la unidad de la Iglesia y los valores cristianos tradicionales del universo cultural hispano así como la hispanidad. ¿Qué iglesia os creéis que estáis defendiendo ahora?, os pregunto. Esa iglesia que creéis estar defendiendo no es la que Jesucristo fundó, no es la Iglesia que se mantuvo incorrupta durante milenios. No es la Iglesia que verdaderamente evangelizó América. No es la Iglesia que sobrevivió al cisma luterano sin contaminarse, con menos razón tiene motivo para ser contaminada ahora. ¿Para qué entonces el Imperio español combatió la propagación de la secta protestante y paró las invasiones europeas musulmanas? ¿Para ver a un "papa" besando el Corán y diciendo la enorme herejía e insulto al Altísimo de que musulmanes y cristianos compartimos el mismo Dios? ¿Para ver a un "papa" planteándose revocar la excomunión de un hereje, el mayor enemigo de Jesucristo y su Iglesia después de Satánas, el miserable suicida de Lutero? Vosotros no defendéis la unidad, no defendéis la preservación de nada. Defendéis la corrupción, la prostitución, la corrupta satanización de la verdadera Iglesia de Cristo, y de no arrepentios daréis cuenta de ello ante el Altísimo.

El Vaticano se plantea, medio milenio después, revocar la excomunión a Lutero

¿Cómo era eso...? Azufre, ¿no?


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jun 2020)

no sabes ni donde estás plantau de pie, nenuco! 

Kairós, continúa, que tu rollo al menos entretiene, jejeje



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> El despiste lo tenéis vosotros; unos por tara, otros por conveniencia. Vosotros justificáis la herejía porque creéis que así preserváis la unidad de la Iglesia y los valores cristianos tradicionales del universo cultural hispano así como la hispanidad. ¿Qué iglesia os creéis que estáis defendiendo ahora?, os pregunto. Esa iglesia que creéis estar defendiendo no es la que Jesucristo fundó, no es la Iglesia que se mantuvo incorrupta durante milenios. No es la Iglesia que verdaderamente evangelizó América. No es la Iglesia que sobrevivió al cisma luterano sin contaminarse, con menos razón tiene motivo para ser contaminada ahora. ¿Para qué entonces el Imperio español combatió la propagación de la secta protestante y paró las invasiones europeas musulmanas? ¿Para ver a un "papa" besando el Corán y diciendo la enorme herejía e insulto al Altísimo de que musulmanes y cristianos compartimos el mismo Dios? ¿Para ver a un "papa" planteándose revocar la excomunión de un hereje, el mayor enemigo de Jesucristo y su Iglesia después de Satánas, el miserable suicida de Lutero? Vosotros no defendéis la unidad, no defendéis la preservación de nada. Defendéis la corrupción, la prostitución, la corrupta satanización de la verdadera Iglesia de Cristo, y de no arrepentios daréis cuenta de ello ante el Altísimo.
> 
> El Vaticano se plantea, medio milenio después, revocar la excomunión a Lutero
> 
> ¿Cómo era eso...? Azufre, ¿no?


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jun 2020)

yo tengo mucho respeto por los cristeros, además soy mexicanófilo, pero no por estas bobadas sedevacantistas... que son ANTICATÓLICAS Y POR TANTO TAMBIÉN ANTIHISPÁNICAS.

lo que le faltaba a México, por si no estaba poco castigado...


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (30 Jun 2020)

Yo estoy de acuerdo con el titulo de este hilo.

Se los resumo tal como es de este modo:

Los católicos de derechas trabajan para las tinieblas

Los católicos de izquierda liberales comunistas trabajan para las tinieblas

Los verdaderos católicos no son ni de izquierdas ni de derechas, no lo son en relación a la fe.

Los verdaderos católicos no son maniqueos, tampoco maniqueos políticos!

La verdadera iglesia católica no es la iglesia católica que pintan los derechistas venezolanos o demás en el mundo.

"Es bueno tomar un partido sin descartar la posibilidad del otro: el que teme a Dios sacará provecho del uno y de lo otro."
Eclesiastés (Qohelet), 7 - Bíblia Católica Online

Leia mais em: https://www.bibliacatolica.com.br/biblia-latinoamericana/eclesiastes-qohelet/7/


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (30 Jun 2020)

Yo estoy de acuerdo con el titulo del hilo.

Se los resumo tal como es de este modo:

Los católicos de derechas trabajan para las tinieblas

Los católicos de izquierda liberales comunistas trabajan para las tinieblas

Los verdaderos católicos no son ni de izquierdas ni de derechas, no lo son en relación a la fe.

Los verdaderos católicos no son maniqueos, tampoco maniqueos políticos!

La verdadera iglesia católica no es la iglesia católica que pintan los derechistas


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jun 2020)

cien por cien de acuerdo, la rebelión de la derecha falsocatólica que se está dando en medio occidente solo responde a una estúpida pretensión de utilizar a la Iglesia Católica como coartada de sus ideologías, creyeron que como Juan Pablo II fue clave para derrocar el comunismo, una vez caído el muro tendrían barra libre para hacer barrabasadas silvo-liberales sin que nadie les dijera nada... ah, amigo, fue llegar Francisco y de repente, todos los que se las daban de católicos se convierten en feroces enemigos del papa, lo difaman, lo injurian y promueven el cisma

de la izquierda ya sabíamos lo que había, ahora sabemos lo que anida en la derecha

así, pues, ni izquierda ni derecha, ni hunos ni hotros... de la izquierda y de la derecha lo que convenga, de los hunos y de los hotros lo que aproveche.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

Te repito que la naturaleza del averno dice la Iglesia la que es. Otro cosa es que seas protestonto y aun no te hayas enterado que la autoridad teologica reside en la sucesión apostolica.

Y por cierto que el infierno existe, es dogma en la Iglesia Catolica. Otra cosa son tus desvergonzadas calumnias y acusaciones malitencionadas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

De verdad que esta gente es idiota o se lo hace. Te lo vuelvo a repetir, los dogmas pueden tener el alcance de una era, por ejemplo _al 8 dia circuncidarás al varón _puede más tarde quedar abolido cuando la era haya cambiado sustancialmente, eso es algo que compete al Espiritu Santo. Dogmas y canones se han modificado desde que la Iglesia es iglesia empezando por ejemplo con la revocaciones de San Pablo o San Pedro sobre la Ley. Los don nadies protestontos no estais en situacion de confrontarle los dogmas a un sagrado concilio, ya sea que esgrimais A,B,C o D.

Presentarme una autoridad que juzge lo que ha decidido el sagrado concilio. No podeis. Solo os presentais vosotros mismos don nadies con el cerebro deficitario.



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Tú afimas que aún cuando el Espíritu Santo, habiendo establecido un dogma o canon y habiéndolo mantenido durante cerca de 2000 años, al parecer resulta que hace un puñado de décadas Se dio cuenta de que hay que cambiar lo establecido en función del devenir de la sociedad humana (que Dios me perdone, no soy yo quien piensa esto) y modifica radicalmente, lo previamente establecido por Él mismo, en materia y forma para amoldarse a la deriva social humana. Es decir, lo que dices es que Dios está condicionado a la deriva de la sociedad humana. Dios se corrige a sí mismo, para adaptarse a nosotros, eso es lo que insinuas... Está claro que el masónico antoprocentrismo del CVII es un hecho.
> 
> Al parecer, según tú la sociedad, desde los inicios de nuestra era hasta mediados del s. XX, no cambió lo suficiente para que Dios se viera obligado a desdecirse... y fue a mediados del siglo pasado cuando, según tú, Dios espabiló (que Dios me perdone, no lo pienso yo esto) e "iluminó" a Roncalli para que organizara el "pastoral" en vista de que se le estaba descarriando el rebaño con el dictado de deshacer todo para crear el nuevo culto sincretista en el que ha derivado la falsa iglesia conciliar...
> 
> Que Dios te perdone Ariki, a ti y a los que mantenéis esa farsa, pues estáis ofendiéndolo con pleno conocimiento.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

presentame una autoridad de esa que dices la verdadera iglesia, ¿acaso tu payaso?



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> El despiste lo tenéis vosotros; unos por tara, otros por conveniencia. Vosotros justificáis la herejía porque creéis que así preserváis la unidad de la Iglesia y los valores cristianos tradicionales del universo cultural hispano así como la hispanidad. ¿Qué iglesia os creéis que estáis defendiendo ahora?, os pregunto. Esa iglesia que creéis estar defendiendo no es la que Jesucristo fundó, no es la Iglesia que se mantuvo incorrupta durante milenios. No es la Iglesia que verdaderamente evangelizó América. No es la Iglesia que sobrevivió al cisma luterano sin contaminarse, con menos razón tiene motivo para ser contaminada ahora. ¿Para qué entonces el Imperio español combatió la propagación de la secta protestante y paró las invasiones europeas musulmanas? ¿Para ver a un "papa" besando el Corán y diciendo la enorme herejía e insulto al Altísimo de que musulmanes y cristianos compartimos el mismo Dios? ¿Para ver a un "papa" planteándose revocar la excomunión de un hereje, el mayor enemigo de Jesucristo y su Iglesia después de Satánas, el miserable suicida de Lutero? Vosotros no defendéis la unidad, no defendéis la preservación de nada. Defendéis la corrupción, la prostitución, la corrupta satanización de la verdadera Iglesia de Cristo, y de no arrepentios daréis cuenta de ello ante el Altísimo.
> 
> El Vaticano se plantea, medio milenio después, revocar la excomunión a Lutero
> 
> ¿Cómo era eso...? Azufre, ¿no?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jun 2020)

Buff deja algo de pretensión y soberbia para el resto Don Nadie, no te la quedes toda divo.
No solo corrigen al sagrado concilio, juzgan al Papa, establecen meridiano que es una herejia y que no lo es, sino que tienen las llaves mismas del cielo y saben quienes iran al infierno de antemano.

Quien necesita la revelacion siendo asi de top?



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> A dártelas a ti Bernaldo. Cuidado no se te fundan los plomos de la chabola, que sino se te corta el oficio de las horas en autoplay en el pentium III. Qué sorpresa te vas a llevar cuando veas a tu ordenador subir a los Cielos mientras el abismo se abre ante tus pies, ya que es él el que reza y no tú... Sus oraciones apenas colmarán la Comunión de los Santos, pero algo más que tú ha hecho, que defiendes a herejes sólo por conveniencia política... Defender a herejes y acomodar herejías nunca está justificado, por ninguna causa, lee vidas de mártires y lo entenderás. Así que, haya tú ante el Creador si crees que la excusa de "hay que defender la unidad pese aunque sea bajo la herejía" te va a valer ante Él.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Jul 2020)

sabes que te tritura a argumentos en un par de pases, así que haces bien en achantarte y salir con las orejas gachas... bien visto!



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> No estás capacitado para hablar con la gente Ariki, o esa es la impresión que me das en este foro, así que mejor no ahondar más en debates estériles contigo. No te voy a insultar ya, me das pena, para mí eres un discapacitado y como ya te dije seguramente esa discapacidad sea la que te salve.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Jul 2020)

en dos pases te lamina el Ariqui



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Lo único que ha hecho él en este hilo es demostrar su discapacidad. Es más, seguro que si se le presenta como prueba lo que ha escrito en este hilo a un psiquiatra no dudaría en concederle un certificado de discapacidad mental.
> 
> Tu caso es diferente, tú eres un cínico, un hipócrita. Ya has reconocido las herejías en la secta postconciliar pero te niegas a denunciarlas públicamente y las defiendes por intereses políticos. Lo tuyo sí que no tiene perdón ante Dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2020)

No te digo que me presentes textos como codigos legales porque los codigos legales no juzgan. Lo que juzgan son los jueces de acuerdo a esos textos. Traerme un juez con autoridad que sobre esos textos, pueda tomar testimonio al Papa y a la Iglesia y analizar las pruebas.

Porque los don nadies como vosotros no estas autorizados a examinar pruebas, que vuestras pruebas son mero sensacionalismo, ni examinar conductas, que vuestro examen es la calumnia. ¿Se entiende? Pues buscame un Juez, alguien que pueda dictar sentencia contra el Papa en este mundo, que vosotros puercos farsantes no podeis juzgar ecuanimemente ni una disputa de niños.



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> El mismísimo Jesucristo y todos los Papas anteriores a Juan XXIII, pero seguro que para ti no son una autoridad. Pruebas en este hilo tienes millares pero no te has parado ni a leer detenidamente ni la primera. No pidas pruebas entonces cuando no te has fijado en ni una sola de las que se te han presentado. Tú lo que quieres es que el resto de la gente entienda el mundo como tú lo entiendes, y parece que sólo eres capaz de entenderte con las personas que concuerdan al 100% contigo. Eres incapaz de debatir coherentemente con otra persona que no piense como tú, no tienes la capacidad humana para cuestionarte y ver el grueso de tus errores, y para aislarte en tu punto de vista rehuyes estudiar y contrargumentar cualquier prueba o evidencia aunque se te muestra una y otra vez, lo cual indica una tara social o mental.
> 
> Por otra parte, por las soberanas burradas que dices parece que te inventas las cosas sobre la marcha y para colmo "tienen que ser así porque lo digo yo". Te ries e insultas a Kairós. Kairós ha aportado TONELADAS de bibliografía y pruebas, tú lo único que has aportado es tu ciencia infusa y tu infantil fanatismo añadiendo todo tipo de insultos. ¿Pruebas por tu parte? NINGUNA ¿Coherencia por tu parte? NINGUNA. ¿Honestidad intelectual? CARENCIA ABSOLUTA.
> 
> No estás capacitado para hablar con la gente Ariki, o esa es la impresión que me das en este foro, así que mejor no ahondar más en debates estériles contigo. No te voy a insultar ya, me das pena, para mí eres un discapacitado y como ya te dije seguramente esa discapacidad sea la que te salve.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2020)

Te he desmontado tu argumento de que como puede ser que Dios diga X ahora y Z despues presentandote un ejemplo, como los hay centenares, sencillamente X y Z dependen del tiempo historico.

En la Iglesia los concilios cuentan con el respaldo del Espiritu Santo, a ti como protestonto te puede parecer que tal cosa no es posible si dice X hace 500 años y Z ahora, pero esa no es la postura catolica, en donde no existe mayor autoridad que la de los Concilios y la de los Papas y no se puede revocar lo alli decidido sino tratar de comprenderlo. Los protestontos creeis que examinando la biblia y traspirando conciencia subjetiva sabeis la verdad y soys capaces de juzgarlo todo, cada uno sentenciando una cosa distinta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2020)

Nuevamente un don nadie protestonto de escaso intelecto ademas erigiendose juez para discernir la autentica teologia de la falsa.

El Papa dice que el Infierno no es una sala de torturas en el sentido de haber sido Creado como sala de torturas, como que va el primer demonio y se encontró el infierno montado con sus maquinas de torturas. Como quien va por primera vez a un gimnasio. Lo cual es razonable. Sino que el infierno se configura como tal por las almas impias  que se han alejado de Dios y han construido un sistema y un entorno infernal que es gobernada por la mayor de las inteligencias y malicias alli campantes, Satanas.

Como vemos no eres más que un imbecil de escasas entendederas que calumnia sobre cosas que dice el papa que no eres capaz de entender.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2020)

Te he puesto un ejemplo de X ahora Z despues, que refuta tu argumentario de que siempre es lo mismo. No hace falta acudir a los canones del CVII para encontrar modificaciones de los canones anteriormente imperantes como por ejemplo cuando se paso a que con solo comulgar el pan se comulgaban ambas especies. La puesta en escena que es lo que te preocupa tanto, se ha modificado a lo largo de los Siglos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2020)

Pero kairos si eres el lerdo que acusaba a Pablo VI de ser fariseo por llevar el emblema del Sumo Sacerdote que es PRESCRITO por Dios para el sumo sacerdote. ¿A donde vais vosotros calumniadores a juzgar a nadie?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2020)

Exegesis propias dice el protestonto, cuando se ha subido sobre una caja de fruta para sentar catedra juzgando acciones al Papa ni mas ni menos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2020)

Es el problema de los protestontos, que cuando tomais una biblia pensais que hablais por boca de Dios, que es la falacia de los lobos de garaje. Confundis texto legal, con ser Juez. El juez debe de examinar las acciones y los testimonios y despues cotejarlos con el texto legal, cosa que ninguno de vosotros don nadies esta autorizado para examinar las conductas del Papa. No solo porque no soys nada, sino porque en añadidura soys gente calumniadora, sensacionalista y vil.

Esta claro que sigues con la babita de retard y no entiendes la diferencia entre ser juez y texto legal.



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> La Palabra de Dios no es Juez autorizado para ti por lo que veo, tranquilo Ariki ya la acatarás. Tarde y mal, pero la acatarás.
> 
> No voy ni a molestarme en copiar los versículos de Galatas 1 porque no tienes por costumbre leer. Si buscas un Juez puedes encontrarlo en esas Palabras y, si te ves con ganas, contraponlas con todas las herejías que ha vomitado ese laico al que tú llamas "Papa" y los de su camada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2020)

Ya me diran si un lerdo que acusa de fariseo al que lleva la insignia de 12 piedras prescrito por dios al sumo sacerdote y un retrasado que como el primero confunde Juzgar con leer el codigo penal, estan capacitados para juzgar de forma equitativa una mera riña de escalera.

Efecto Dunning-Kruger - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Cuanto más tontos más atrevidos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2020)

Ya te lo he dicho que los protestontos no estais calificados para juzgar de hereje a nadie. Un hereje no puede juzgar bien.
Pablo VI lleva el abalorio de 12 piedras prescrito por Dios al sumo sacerdote, tambien lo llevaba Caifas por ser sumo sacerdote y lo han llevado todos ellos. Pues eso que tus calumnias son del genero tonto.

*2. (Éxodo 28:3-4) Qué tomar y quien lo debe tomar. 

Y tú hablarás a todos los sabios de corazón, a quienes yo he llenado de espíritu de sabiduría, para que hagan las vestiduras de Aarón, para consagrarle para que sea mi sacerdote. Las vestiduras que harán son estas: el pectoral, el efod, el manto, la túnica bordada, la mitra y el cinturón. Hagan, pues, las vestiduras sagradas para Aarón tu hermano, y para sus hijos, para que sean mis sacerdotes.

1. (Éxodo 28:5-14) El efod. 


Tomarán oro, azul, púrpura, carmesí y lino torcido, y harán el efod de oro, azul, púrpura, carmesí y lino torcido, de obra primorosa. Tendrá dos hombreras que se junten a sus dos extremos, y así se juntará. Y su cinto de obra primorosa que estará sobre él, será de la misma obra, parte del mismo; de oro, azul, púrpura, carmesí y lino torcido. Y tomarás dos piedras de ónice, y grabarás en ellas los nombres de los hijos de Israel; seis de sus nombres en una piedra, y los otros seis nombres en la otra piedra, conforme al orden de nacimiento de ellos. De obra de grabador en piedra, como grabaduras de sello, harás grabar las dos piedras con los nombres de los hijos de Israel; les harás alrededor engastes de oro. Y pondrás las dos piedras sobre las hombreras del efod, para piedras memoriales a los hijos de Israel; y Aarón llevará los nombres de ellos delante de Jehová sobre sus dos hombros por memorial. Harás, pues, los engastes de oro, y dos cordones de oro fino, los cuales harás en forma de trenza; y fijarás los cordones de forma de trenza en los engastes.*

Segun el idiota este llevar el efod prescrito por Dios al Sumo Sacerdote es cosa diabolica. Pues asi con todas las calumnias del protestonto farsante.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2020)

Que no puede llevar el abalorio del sumo sacerdote es algo que te inventas desde esa caja de fruta en medio del terrario. Es tan del genero imbecil como suponer que no matarás ha quedado abolido porque ahora hay pacto nuevo y te quedas tan ancho, y tu pretendes que una prenda que es prescrita por Dios para el Sumo Sacerdote es cosa heretica. Lo que queda abolido o no del pacto nuevo lo dice la Iglesia, no una alimaña.


----------



## Cuncas (2 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es el problema de los protestontos, que cuando tomais una biblia pensais que hablais por boca de Dios, que es la falacia de los lobos de garaje. Confundis texto legal, con ser Juez. El juez debe de examinar las acciones y los testimonios y despues cotejarlos con el texto legal, cosa que ninguno de vosotros don nadies esta autorizado para examinar las conductas del Papa. No solo porque no soys nada, sino porque en añadidura soys gente calumniadora, sensacionalista y vil.
> 
> Esta claro que sigues con la babita de retard y no entiendes la diferencia entre ser juez y texto legal.



Vamos a ver, desgraciado deficiente mental... A tu ya pagano anatematizado de Bergoglio no hay que "examinarlo", ¿acaso hay que pararse a examinar si es anatema o no cuando *él mismo ha afirmado que no cree en el Dios católico? *Puedes darle mil vueltas a otras perlas pero cuando él dice exactamente: "Yo no creo en un Dios católico" No hay necesidad de interpretación alguna. A lo mejor tu tara mental y la de tus palmeros os incapacita para entender esa evidencia, pero para cualquier persona sana intelectualmente no hay nada que examinar en esa sentencia.

Bergoglio nunca fue Papa, ni siquiera fue válido Obispo. Nunca podría haber llegado a Papa a no ser por la corrupta secta postconciliar protestante que defiendes; pero si a algún pobre despistado le quedase alguna duda sobre si sigue siendo Papa o no, tal afirmación debería despejarla completamente, en el caso de que no sufra un tara mental severa, como es tu caso.

Y no me llames protestante, tarado, porque los que defendéis el ecumenismo, el sincretismo y la persitencia de la contaminación protestante en la Iglesia Catolica sois los palmeros del actual Vaticano. Tu tara mental te impide leer y entender textos pero, por si acaso logras hacer un mínimo esfuerzo, te vuelvo a poner el enlace a una publicación (probergogliana) en la cual se ve quienes son los que defienden a Lutero.

En tamaño para deficientes con foto incluida, en vista de que la última vez no te dio el melón para verlo.

*El Vaticano se plantea, medio milenio después, revocar la excomunión a Lutero*

*




*

Aquí los protestantes sois vosotros, los pro vaticanistas postconcilar. Deleitaos leyendo los comentarios de los fieles vaticanistas probergoglianos en la publicación, ya dentro de nada pedirán a gritos retirar las tallas de la Virgen de las iglesias y poner en su lugar una de Lutero... Sois una vergüenza.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Jul 2020)

hyo aquí reconozco que hay algo insano en mi disfrute al ver cómo os zarandea el Ariki una y otra vez contra el suelo, como los judocas en los dibujos animados aquellos antiguos.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Jul 2020)

es que ficción son vuestras llaves...


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Jul 2020)

habemus papa, quienes no lo reconocéis no estáis en comunión… como mi güela decía, San Pedro es "llaverizu" y no ha dejado de tener sucesor… a pesar de las infamias de los que andáis en movidas palmartroyanas.

las llaves que os hace el Ariqui son de otro tipo

PD: y sigues utilizando lenguaje clásico de panchievangélico… así que al menos nos haces reir un rato, tú no pares...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

Debes de haber salido de alguno de los estercolero de la humanidad para decir que a una Persona no hay que examinarla, no hay que evaluar las pruebas, ni atender a los testigos para dictar una sentencia grave sobre él. Lo que implica un juez autorizado, y vosotros que soys meros calumniadores no estais en disposicion de juzgar ni una riña de escalera.

En esto vemos tambien otra diferencia entre los protestontos a los catolicos, los catolicos teniamos tribunales para juzgar a lo actos de brujeria de forma racional con hechos, pruebas y testimonios. Mientras que el lobo protestonto pillaba la biblia, prejuzgaba a fulanita de ser bruja por alguna sensacionalista escusa, y despues pretando la biblia hacia creer a los incautos que aquel juicio provenia de Dios mismo.

Estais mal de la olla si vais a emplear las mismas tacticas homicidas




⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Vamos a ver, desgraciado deficiente mental... A tu ya pagano anatematizado de Bergoglio no hay que "examinarlo", ¿acaso hay que pararse a examinar si es anatema o no cuando *él mismo ha afirmado que no cree en el Dios católico? *Puedes darle mil vueltas a otras perlas pero cuando él dice exactamente: "Yo no creo en un Dios católico" No hay necesidad de interpretación alguna. A lo mejor tu tara mental y la de tus palmeros os incapacita para entender esa evidencia, pero para cualquier persona sana intelectualmente no hay nada que examinar en esa sentencia.
> 
> Bergoglio nunca fue Papa, ni siquiera fue válido Obispo. Nunca podría haber llegado a Papa a no ser por la corrupta secta postconciliar protestante que defiendes; pero si a algún pobre despistado le quedase alguna duda sobre si sigue siendo Papa o no, tal afirmación debería despejarla completamente, en el caso de que no sufra un tara mental severa, como es tu caso.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

Los protestontos haceis la exegesis que os conviene a vuestra causa de las palabras del Papa y de los textos de la iglesia para confrontar una cosa con la otra. Pero si reunieramos todas vuestras calumnidoras exegesis y juicios de valor en tochos, valdrian apenas para caldear un poco el horno.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

Para que os hagais una idea de la vileza de estas viboras hereticas que pretenden juzgar la Catedra de Pedro ni más ni menos:

De los creadores de fulanita podria estar planteandose envenenar todo el pueblo y ha de fenecer en la hogera llega a sus pantallas:

El Vaticano se plantea, medio milenio después, revocar la excomunión a Lutero

_Francisco podría estar planteándose revocar el castigo eterno para Lutero._

Pues asi con todo, vilipendios y calumnias de los hijos de la serpiente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

Si fueras catolico sabrias que los cambios quedan justificados por el Sagrado Concilio, alli están los genios más punteros de la teologia con la mejor formación, dedicación exclusiva y con la asistencia del Espiritu Santo. No hay nada en la tierra igual a eso.

Los protestontos os creeis que podeis pretar las exegesis para revocar toda esa autoridad y capacidad, subidos en tribunas sobre cajas de fruta con respaldo certificado de severa deficiencia mental. Si nisiquiera distingis codigo legal de juez, ridiculos.


----------



## paria1990 (2 Jul 2020)

Se puede estar de acuerdo que el Concilio Vaticano 2 (y aún más el "espíritu" de dicho Concilio) contiene errores (incluso herejías) y ambigüedades que deben ser resueltas y no por eso decir la chorrada de que la sede está vacante. El Espíritu Santo permitió el CV II y por ende las nefastas consecuencias que tuvo para el catolicismo en Occidente. Como cristianos, sabemos que Dios solo permite lo malo para sacar algo bueno de todo ello.

No digamos que Francisco no es Papa, pues eso es una absoluta mentira que ningún católico puede defender. Pero tampoco pretendamos que la confusión en la que se encuentran los creyentes respecto a la doctrina y la liturgia es falsa porque "el Papa y los concilios son infalibles porque lo decide el Espíritu Santo". Eso es una caricatura de la infalibilidad y lleva 60 años sin hacernos ningún bien.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

De la iglesia a los garajes y de los garajes a los trasteros. Es la historia del protestontismo desde sus origenes. Las conciencias subjetivas no suelen ser compatibles.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

No se puede estar de acuerdo con que el CVII contiene herejias. Eso es heretico. Tu no tienes capacidad de juicio sobre los Papas y el Concilio para decir que eso es heretico o no. Si crees tenerlo, montate un trastero porque para garaje me parece que no das pero no escenifiques aqui la farsa de que eres catolico.

Toda esa confusion sobre la liturgia ESTA DIFUNDIDA POR EL PROTESTONTISMO COMO FORMA DE SUBVERSIÓN PARA CAUSAR DESAFECCIÖN. Y los confusos son engañados por estas mentiras y calumnias viperinas. Ya me diras teologicamente si Cristo hizo la ultima mesa en lengua vernacula y dando el pan a la mano que problema teologico hay con el novus ordo.



paria1990 dijo:


> Se puede estar de acuerdo que el Concilio Vaticano 2 (y aún más el "espíritu" de dicho Concilio) contiene errores (incluso herejías) y ambigüedades que deben ser resueltas y no por eso decir la chorrada de que la sede está vacante. El Espíritu Santo permitió el CV II y por ende las nefastas consecuencias que tuvo para el catolicismo en Occidente. Como cristianos, sabemos que Dios solo permite lo malo para sacar algo bueno de todo ello.
> 
> No digamos que Francisco no es Papa, pues eso es una absoluta mentira que ningún católico puede defender. Pero tampoco pretendamos que la confusión en la que se encuentran los creyentes respecto a la doctrina y la liturgia es falsa porque "el Papa y los concilios son infalibles porque lo decide el Espíritu Santo". Eso es una caricatura de la infalibilidad y lleva 60 años sin hacernos ningún bien.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

La traición tras haber jurado lealtad y obediencia a la Iglesia es digno de ese circulo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

De alli la excomunión de lucifebvre, no se donde andará ahora. Pero me se de uno que tambien levanto su soberbia contra autoridades mayores que la de él.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

Repertorio de falacias protestontas psicopaticas tipico, como a un inocente no se le puede quemar en la hogera, este sujeto como es quemado en la hogera no puede ser inocente.

Ser o no Papa es un apriorismo (se sigue del concilio). Igual que ser Inocente o no se debe de determinar a priori (se sigue de un juicio)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

Un hereje no, pero el Papa elegido en el concilio sí.


----------



## paria1990 (2 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No se puede estar de acuerdo con que el CVII contiene herejias. Eso es heretico. Tu no tienes capacidad de juicio sobre los Papas y el Concilio para decir que eso es heretico o no. Si crees tenerlo, montate un trastero porque para garaje me parece que no das pero no escenifiques aqui la farsa de que eres catolico.
> 
> Toda esa confusion sobre la liturgia ESTA DIFUNDIDA POR EL PROTESTONTISMO COMO FORMA DE SUBVERSIÓN PARA CAUSAR DESAFECCIÖN. Y los confusos son engañados por estas mentiras y calumnias viperinas. Ya me diras teologicamente si Cristo hizo la ultima mesa en lengua vernacula y dando el pan a la mano que problema teologico hay con el novus ordo.



Vamos a ver Ariki. Es que hablas como si los documentos del CV II fueran dogma (falso), infalibles (falso) y algo así como "escritos por el Espíritu Santo (falso también).

A lo largo de la historia de la Iglesia hay precedentes de papas que deciden desdecirse de un Concilio entero porque lo que allí está escrito estaba creando más problemas de los que pretendía solucionar.

También es de resaltar que en ningún otro Concilio de la historia se habla de "espíritu del Concilio" para justificar seguir cambiando las doctrinas sobre la marcha. Tienes a una revista católica como Concilium hablando de "El Dios queer", de "Jesús el maestro" y de "sacerdotes mujeres" amparándose en el CV II. ¿De verdad creees que no se están cayendo en herejías? Y a centenares de "teólogos" enseñando estas porquerías en universidades católicas (muchas ya con logo LGTB incluido) sin que nadie diga nada.

Ellos pueden reinterpretar los documentos del Concilio como les salga de los huevos, pero si nosotros pedimos que se aclaren las ambigüedades, según tú dejamos de ser católicos.

Una cosa es criticar a los sedevacantistas, que me parece bien, y otra muy distinta es hacer la del avestruz con los "teólogos" progres durante 60 años, no vaya a ser que tengamos que tocar una coma del infalible (falso) CV II.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Jul 2020)

algunos váis por el mismo camino que ellos, dónde te crees que tenéis marcada la raya con ellos? si has decidido que no te vale el CVII, pues en el mismo barco estáis, da igual si más en popa que en proa





paria1990 dijo:


> *Una cosa es criticar a los sedevacantista*s, que me parece bien, y otra muy distinta es hacer la del avestruz con los "teólogos" progres durante 60 años, no vaya a ser que tengamos que tocar una coma del infalible (falso) CV II.


----------



## paria1990 (2 Jul 2020)

Bernaldo dijo:


> algunos váis por el mismo camino que ellos, dónde te crees que tenéis marcada la raya con ellos? si has decidido que no te vale el CVII, pues en el mismo barco estáis, da igual si más en popa que en proa



¿Dónde he dicho que no me vale? He dicho que se deben corregir las ambigüedades. ¿O acaso no es eso lo que intentó (con poco éxito) Ratzinger durante 50 años?

Es que tanto tu posición como la de Ariki roza la caricatura. Tienes a centenares de teólogos progres proclamando herejías bajo el nombre de la Iglesia Católica y amparándose en el CV II y os asusta que algunos pidamos CLARIDAD a las autoridades eclesiales.


----------



## paria1990 (2 Jul 2020)

¿Por qué dices que no hubo Papa?

Lo único que pido es aclarar las ambigüedades del CV II (que supongo que será lo que tú llamas herejías). Yo no digo que sean herejias, porque con una hermenéutica de continuidad, todas ellas se pueden aclarar y dotarse de un significado acorde al Dogma. El problema es que como esto no se ha hecho, algunos siguen proclamando confusiones y herejías amparándose en esas frases (que tampoco son tantas).


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Jul 2020)

aquí tienes a K Kairós negando la legitimidad de un papa amparándose en un montón de escrituras… esos teólogos pueden decir lo que les de la gana

el Dogma sigue intacto, el papa es el que es, punto… todo el pábulo que le dáis a estos personajes os arrastra a vosotros con ellos

insisto, dónde marcas tu raya con la de el tal Kairós este?



paria1990 dijo:


> ¿Dónde he dicho que no me vale? He dicho que se deben corregir las ambigüedades. ¿O acaso no es eso lo que intentó (con poco éxito) Ratzinger durante 50 años?
> 
> Es que tanto tu posición como la de Ariki roza la caricatura. Tienes a centenares de teólogos progres proclamando herejías bajo el nombre de la Iglesia Católica y amparándose en el CV II y os asusta que algunos pidamos CLARIDAD a las autoridades eclesiales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

Fue elegido en conclave luego on puede ser hereje.
Ya le he dicho que para calificar a alguien de hereje debe de existir un juez autorizado  cosa que los protestontos aun no me habeis señalado ninguno


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

No digas tonterias hombre, los que quieren ordenar sacerdotes mujeres se creen con capacidad de emitir exegesis del CVII igual que los exegetas protestontos que quieren encontrar vapores luciferinos en el CVII




A mi no me pareces sino un protestonto que se hace pasar por catolico para colar la versión ligera del sedegarajismo, ya te he dicho que tu no eres nadie para emitir un juicio sobre el CVII. No te gusta y crees que es obra del anticristo, pues por eso que eres un triste protestonto al fin y al cabo.



paria1990 dijo:


> Vamos a ver Ariki. Es que hablas como si los documentos del CV II fueran dogma (falso), infalibles (falso) y algo así como "escritos por el Espíritu Santo (falso también).
> 
> A lo largo de la historia de la Iglesia hay precedentes de papas que deciden desdecirse de un Concilio entero porque lo que allí está escrito estaba creando más problemas de los que pretendía solucionar.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

paria1990 es un evangelista reclutado en la causa anticatolica, es el representante de una apostasia ligera dado que la apostasia extrema de kairos se ve que no termina de prosperar



Bernaldo dijo:


> aquí tienes a K Kairós negando la legitimidad de un papa amparándose en un montón de escrituras… esos teólogos pueden decir lo que les de la gana
> 
> el Dogma sigue intacto, el papa es el que es, punto… todo el pábulo que le dáis a estos personajes os arrastra a vosotros con ellos
> 
> insisto, dónde marcas tu raya con la de el tal Kairós este?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

Claramente, porque comenten el mismo error de no entender que el Concilio y el Papa son Autoridad en relacion a dogmas y canones. Ellos creen que la validez de lo que decida el Espiritu Santo es subsidiaria de que lo validen a si mismo sus personales conciencias. Es el mismo problema protestontizante, de creer que pretando la biblia uno puede transpirar revelación y verdad. Cada protestonto una verdad distinta. A si tenemos protestontos que toman el CVII para ordenar sacerdotisas y otros que lo toman para hacer exegesis calumniadoras. Ambos protestontos, ambos se creen poseedores de la verdad, y a ambos nadie les conoce.




Bernaldo dijo:


> algunos váis por el mismo camino que ellos, dónde te crees que tenéis marcada la raya con ellos? si has decidido que no te vale el CVII, pues en el mismo barco estáis, da igual si más en popa que en proa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

La desafección de los catolicos con el CVII es una desafección FABRICADA por un campaña de subversión protestonta, aver si os enterais


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

Tu debes de ser multi del sapo pocho aquel, veo que aun no has pedido cita donde el exorcista.
En primer lugar trajiste una "evidencia" de que el Papa era hereje basado en un articulo en que el autor decia que el papa _podria estar pensando_ en rehabilitarlo . Telepatia.

Y evidentemente que no existe un Dios catolico como dice el Papa, lo que existe es Dios. Como si esto fuera el hinduismo donde tenemos al dios catolico y brama por otro lado. El epiteto de dios catolico sobra, solo existe Dios y el catolicismo es la forma superior de su comprension.

Y te lo vuelvo a repetir malnacido, no trates de suplantar el juicio de Dios, costumbre entre todos los protestontos que se ven dignos de suplantarlo.



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> ¿Me llamas calumniador a mí, tarado? En este hilo ya te puse en los morros las evidencias que muestran a tu amigo heresiarca pagano Bergoglio como afirma que no cree en Dios, *publicadas en la propia web del Vaticano y ahora censuradas*; pero como eres deficiente, o no miras las pruebas que te citamos para sacarte a ti y a otros del error, o no las comprendes porque no te da la tara mental para hacerlo. Te las vuelvo a poner: sin problema alguno, eso sí luego pide disculpas por llamarme calumniador, si eres persona.
> 
> El Vaticano borró la Entrevista de Scalfari de la web oficial pero quedó registrada en los archivos web de internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## paria1990 (2 Jul 2020)

Pues simplemente diciendo que los musulmanes adoran a un Dios único como los católicos pero no al Dios trino, que es el único verdadero.



Bernaldo dijo:


> aquí tienes a K Kairós negando la legitimidad de un papa amparándose en un montón de escrituras… esos teólogos pueden decir lo que les de la gana
> 
> el Dogma sigue intacto, el papa es el que es, punto… todo el pábulo que le dáis a estos personajes os arrastra a vosotros con ellos
> 
> insisto, dónde marcas tu raya con la de el tal Kairós este?



Me parece evidente donde marco la raya. Yo soy católico, acepto la autoridad del Papa y su infalibilidad cuando habla ex cathedra, así como acepto el CV II. Lo que no voy a aceptar, porque además de falso caricaturiza hasta extremos ridículos la fe católica, es que una crítica teológica del CV II y en especial de su objetivamente PÉSIMA implementación, te convierta en hereje.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> paria1990 es un evangelista reclutado en la causa anticatolica, es el representante de una apostasia ligera dado que la apostasia extrema de kairos se ve que no termina de prosperar



Lo que he dicho es que hay que seguir haciendo lo que Benedicto XVI intentó: interpretar los documentos del CV II dentro de la Tradición de la Iglesia Católica, encajando y aclarando las partes que llevan 60 años causando confusión y errores por doquier. Y va usted y me tilda de hereje y apóstata.

Espero que se confiese la próxima vez que vaya a recibir la eucaristía porque está usted juzgando a la gente muy a la ligera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

La confusion no esta en el CVII sino en la desinformación y subversión protestonta sobre el CVII.
Internet esta plagado de paginas de agenda oculta, tipo desinfovaticana o desinfocatolica, que desinforman con noticias tendenciosas y sensacionalistas. Recientemente nos trajeron una noticia que consistia en que el vaticano estaba considerando rehabilitar a lutero; y era una mera calumnia de que el papa podria estar pensando en hacerlo. El periodista telepata. Son esas lecturas las que te han hecho a ti creer que algo huele mal en el CVII. ¿en que quedo todo eso del sinodo de la amazonia? Alli se pudo ver claramente a todas esas filiales pseudoprotestontas lanzando una campaña agresiva contra la iglesia. Ni se ordeno sacerdotisas ni a casados.

Piensa que el activismo protestonto ya era muy activo atacando a los Papas y a los jesuitas, sencilllamente han encontrado un nuevo nicho de causar desafeccíon entre los catolicos, engañarlos como si la misa novus ordo no fuera valida porque no es en latin, toma la ultima cena tampoco.

Usted debe de interpretar los documentos del CVII con la premisa de que aquello es lo que quiso el espiritu santo.



paria1990 dijo:


> Me parece evidente donde marco la raya. Yo soy católico, acepto la autoridad del Papa y su infalibilidad cuando habla ex cathedra, así como acepto el CV II. Lo que no voy a aceptar, porque además de falso caricaturiza hasta extremos ridículos la fe católica, es que una crítica teológica del CV II y en especial de su objetivamente PÉSIMA implementación, te convierta en hereje.
> 
> Lo que he dicho es que hay que seguir haciendo lo que Benedicto XVI intentó: interpretar los documentos del CV II dentro de la Tradición de la Iglesia Católica, encajando y aclarando las partes que llevan 60 años causando confusión y errores por doquier. Y va usted y me tilda de hereje y apóstata.
> 
> Espero que se confiese la próxima vez que vaya a recibir la eucaristía porque está usted juzgando a la gente muy a la ligera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

La oficiada por ministros de la Iglesia con arreglo al canon aprovado por el concilio.


----------



## paria1990 (2 Jul 2020)

⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> ¿Me llamas calumniador a mí, tarado? En este hilo ya te puse en los morros las evidencias que muestran a tu amigo heresiarca pagano Bergoglio como afirma que no cree en Dios, *publicadas en la propia web del Vaticano y ahora censuradas*; pero como eres deficiente, o no miras las pruebas que te citamos para sacarte a ti y a otros del error, o no las comprendes porque no te da la tara mental para hacerlo. Te las vuelvo a poner: sin problema alguno, eso sí luego pide disculpas por llamarme calumniador, si eres persona.
> 
> El Vaticano borró la Entrevista de Scalfari de la web oficial pero quedó registrada en los archivos web de internet.
> 
> ...



Me parece correcto que critique las confusiones del Papa Francisco en esa entrevista y exija una aclaración. Pero más importante que eso, si de verdad cree usted que el Papa Francisco es enemigo de Dios, lo mejor será que rece por él. ¿O se ha olvidado de la promesa que hizo Jesús a su Iglesia?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

paria1990 dijo:


> Y va usted y me tilda de hereje y apóstata.
> 
> Espero que se confiese la próxima vez que vaya a recibir la eucaristía porque está usted juzgando a la gente muy a la ligera.



aqui tienes porqué te lo llamo



paria1990 dijo:


> Se puede estar de acuerdo que el Concilio Vaticano 2 (y aún más el "espíritu" de dicho Concilio) contiene errores (incluso herejías) y ambigüedades que deben ser resueltas y no por eso decir la chorrada de que la sede está vacante. El Espíritu Santo permitió el CV II y por ende las nefastas consecuencias que tuvo para el catolicismo en Occidente. Como cristianos, sabemos que Dios solo permite lo malo para sacar algo bueno de todo ello.
> 
> No digamos que Francisco no es Papa, pues eso es una absoluta mentira que ningún católico puede defender. Pero tampoco pretendamos que la confusión en la que se encuentran los creyentes respecto a la doctrina y la liturgia es falsa porque "el Papa y los concilios son infalibles porque lo decide el Espíritu Santo". Eso es una caricatura de la infalibilidad y lleva 60 años sin hacernos ningún bien.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

Confusiones del Papa dice 
¿Para que necesitamos Papa si hay que estar corrigiendole confusiones?

Puñeteros protestontos. Confundidos estais vosotros.

Aver, dime donde está la confusion del papa su ilustrisima



paria1990 dijo:


> Me parece correcto que critique las confusiones del Papa Francisco en esa entrevista y exija una aclaración. Pero más importante que eso, si de verdad cree usted que el Papa Francisco es enemigo de Dios, lo mejor será que rece por él. ¿O se ha olvidado de la promesa que hizo Jesús a su Iglesia?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

La oficiada por ministros de la iglesia de acuerdo al rito por ella establecido. Ahora secate la babita.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

oh @paria1990 iluminenos con su sapiencia y estratosferico intelecto, ayudanos a identificar las confusiones del papa, no nos dejes caer en el error


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

mira que eres cansino con tus non sequitur, me recuerdas al chabot integrado de Apple
Es misa si está oficiado por ministro de la iglesia en un rito decididio por la iglesia. La iglesia tiene autoridad para modificar el rito.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

Que el rito se puede cambiar alelao porque la iglesia apostolica tiene autoridad para hacerlo como para revertir la circuncision por ejemplo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

vamos @paria1990 sigo esperando que des esa lección teologica al Papa acerca de si a Dios hay que llamarlo Dios, o hemos de llamarlo_ Oh Dios catolico que creaste el universo_

otro claro ejemplo del dunning kruger, cuanto mas tontos mas atrevidos


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Jul 2020)

efectivamente si calumnias se te habrá que calificar de calumniador, las bobadas que sueltas -esputos de la maquinaria difamadora contra Francisco- ya están más que desmontadas, si es que no se es capaz de desplegar el sentido común.

lógico que el Vaticano retire una entrevista donde se escribe un texto manipulado de una entrevista CUYO FIRMANTE NO HA APORTADO más que un texto que hay que creerle a él, QUE APORTE EL VÍDEO COMPLETO

luego la burda manipulación de la Teología de la Cruz, que quien quisiera podría acudir con las mismas técnicas a difamar textos de Benedicto XVI, de los que prácticamente calca Francisco comentarios.

vaya unos personajes que estáis hechos



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> ¿Me llamas calumniador a mí, tarado? En este hilo ya te puse en los morros las evidencias que muestran a tu amigo heresiarca pagano Bergoglio como afirma que no cree en Dios, *publicadas en la propia web del Vaticano y ahora censuradas*; pero como eres deficiente, o no miras las pruebas que te citamos para sacarte a ti y a otros del error, o no las comprendes porque no te da la tara mental para hacerlo. Te las vuelvo a poner: sin problema alguno, eso sí luego pide disculpas por llamarme calumniador, si eres persona.
> 
> El Vaticano borró la Entrevista de Scalfari de la web oficial pero quedó registrada en los archivos web de internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> vamos @paria1990 sigo esperando que des esa lección teologica al Papa acerca de si a Dios hay que llamarlo Dios, o hemos de llamarlo_ Oh Dios catolico que creaste el universo_
> 
> otro claro ejemplo del dunning kruger, cuanto mas tontos mas atrevidos



el tal parida1990, prácticamente sin darse cuenta, ha afirmado implícitamente que Dios no es uno y trino... de traca...


----------



## paria1990 (2 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La confusion no esta en el CVII sino en la desinformación y subversión protestonta sobre el CVII.
> Internet esta plagado de paginas de agenda oculta, tipo desinfovaticana o desinfocatolica, que desinforman con noticias tendenciosas y sensacionalistas. Recientemente nos trajeron una noticia que consistia en que el vaticano estaba considerando rehabilitar a lutero; y era una mera calumnia de que el papa podria estar pensando en hacerlo. El periodista telepata. Son esas lecturas las que te han hecho a ti creer que algo huele mal en el CVII. ¿en que quedo todo eso del sinodo de la amazonia? Alli se pudo ver claramente a todas esas filiales pseudoprotestontas lanzando una campaña agresiva contra la iglesia. Ni se ordeno sacerdotisas ni a casados.
> 
> Piensa que el activismo protestonto ya era muy activo atacando a los Papas y a los jesuitas, sencilllamente han encontrado un nuevo nicho de causar desafeccíon entre los catolicos, engañarlos como si la misa novus ordo no fuera valida porque no es en latin, toma la ultima cena tampoco.
> ...



Tienes parte de razón. Muchas noticias (como lo de Lutero) son pura mala fe y solo crean división.

Ahora bien, me negará usted que la cuasi-cismática Conferencia Episcopal Alemana no está deseando ver las excepciones que dará el Papa Francisco a la región del Amazonas para inmediatamente después pedir ellos lo mismo y doblar la apuesta? ¿No ve usted imprudente en el estado actual de la Iglesia ponerse a discutir sobre celibato y la ordenación de laicos?

Por poner un ejemplo: hace un año salió una encuesta del Pew Research Center en la que el 70% de católicos estadounidenses ya no creen que Cristo esté presente en la eucaristía. Algo tendrán que ver la gravísimas violaciones del misal (Novus Ordo, no hablo del de 1962) que se producen a diario en la mayoría de parroquias. Violaciones que, si se les pregunta a los curas, se amparán inmediatamente en el CV II. ¿Es cierto que el CV II les ampara? Bueno, mirando a los documentos, sería fácil decir que no. Lo único cierto es que, por mucho que llevemos 60 años en los que el 99% de obispos mandan "acatar el CV II", cada vez hay más confusión entre los fieles. Porque el CV II no fue dogmático, como el de Trento, y por sí solo no basta. Necesita una hermenéutica que encaje sus aportaciones con la Tradición, de manera que nadie pueda aprovechar la ambigüedad para difundir herejías. Y más en una época (la de los 60 y ahora) donde las universidades y seminarios católicos están llenos de infiltrados deseando aprovechar la novedad para colar su agenda.

No me llame apóstata solo por pensar que lo último que necesitamos son más focos de confusión.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Jul 2020)

no te hagas el manso, se te huele lo lobuno bajo la piel de oveja



paria1990 dijo:


> ¿Dónde he dicho que no me vale? He dicho que se deben corregir las ambigüedades. ¿O acaso no es eso lo que intentó (con poco éxito) Ratzinger durante 50 años?
> 
> Es que tanto tu posición como la de Ariki roza la caricatura. Tienes a centenares de teólogos progres proclamando herejías bajo el nombre de la Iglesia Católica y amparándose en el CV II y os asusta que algunos pidamos CLARIDAD a las autoridades eclesiales.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Jul 2020)

mala fe de cabo a rabo, y deja a Francisco con la conferencia episcopal alemana, a la que ya ha llamado seriamente al orden




paria1990 dijo:


> Tienes parte de razón. Muchas noticias (como lo de Lutero) son pura mala fe y solo crean división.


----------



## paria1990 (2 Jul 2020)

Bernaldo dijo:


> el tal parida1990, prácticamente sin darse cuenta, ha afirmado implícitamente que Dios no es uno y trino... de traca...



Aquí lo único que es de traca es su comprensión lectora.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

La bocachancleta en acción non stop
La eucaristia prescrita por Cristo es en Arameo y de noche, la iglesia por tener autoridad de atar y desatar puede hacer que sean en latin y luego en vernacula.


----------



## paria1990 (2 Jul 2020)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no te hagas el manso, se te huele lo lobuno bajo la piel de oveja



Ajá, Benedicto XVI y su hermenéutica de la continuidad es ser lobo con piel de oveja. Llevan Ariki y usted 290 páginas debatiendo con Kairós. Entiendo que es difícil abandonar la lucha a espadazos, pero les recomiendo que se calmen un poco porque debatiendo conmigo se acaban ustedes de dar un corte en las piernas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

Mire usted, la infiltración y la agenda protestante está más presente de lo que cree y su opinión sobre el CVII y sobre el Papa más influenciada de lo que usted cree por este trabajo de subversión. Y aparte de los agentes que trabajan directamente para esta causa, estan los que han terminado siendo programados para pensar lo que piensan, con mecanismos psicologicos como la asociacion de imagenes y terapia de aversión.

No pasa nada, sencillamente sea consciente de ello y acceda a comprender como ha sido manipulado. Usted no va a encontrar ninguna razón teologica por la que una misa en vernacula es una herejia cuando justamente la ultima cena fue muy sobria en arameo y de noche. Asi que piense como se ha podido establecer en su mente la aversion a la novus ordo, piense sobre ello.

Los cismaticos que vallan alquilando garajes, la desolación es su destino. No te dejes tentar por sus farisaicas y superficiales razones, la Catedra de Pedro tiene las llaves del cielo, no la tienen ellos.

Los catolicos no son confundidos por el CVII en donde no dice semejante estupidez de que la transusbtanciacion no se produce, sino la desinformación de tipo protestonta para los que no existe transubstanciacion.

Tengo una chispa de impresion de que eres una persona reflexiva asi que ten confianza en la Iglesia, se la debes, tu desconfianza ha sido artificialmente producida por la propaganda del protestontismo que lleva ya 500 años igual dando la brasa mientras agoniza.



paria1990 dijo:


> Tienes parte de razón. Muchas noticias (como lo de Lutero) son pura mala fe y solo crean división.
> 
> Ahora bien, me negará usted que la cuasi-cismática Conferencia Episcopal Alemana no está deseando ver las excepciones que dará el Papa Francisco a la región del Amazonas para inmediatamente después pedir ellos lo mismo y doblar la apuesta? ¿No ve usted imprudente en el estado actual de la Iglesia ponerse a discutir sobre celibato y la ordenación de laicos?
> 
> ...


----------



## paria1990 (2 Jul 2020)

Me gusta el tomismo y también aspectos de la nueva teología que recoge el CV II. De Youtube, me gustan el obispo Robert Barron, el padre Fortea, el padre Mike Shmitz, Matt Fradd, Brian Holdsworth y Taylor Marshall. Soy católico, y por tanto respeto la autoridad del Papa y no soy sedevacantista. Considero que el CV II se debe respetar y sus pasajes ambigüos ser interpretados para que encajen con la Tradición y no generen confusión entre los fieles ni grietas por donde se cuelen las herejías.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jul 2020)

Esta usted desmintiendo a la Catedra de Pedro que tiene autoridad PARA ATAR Y DESATAR


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

esto ya es otra cosa



paria1990 dijo:


> Me gusta el tomismo y también aspectos de la nueva teología que recoge el CV II. De Youtube, me gustan el obispo Robert Barron, el padre Fortea, el padre Mike Shmitz, Matt Fradd, Brian Holdsworth y Taylor Marshall. Soy católico, y por tanto respeto la autoridad del Papa y no soy sedevacantista. Considero que el CV II se debe respetar y sus pasajes ambigüos ser interpretados para que encajen con la Tradición y no generen confusión entre los fieles ni grietas por donde se cuelen las herejías.


----------



## paria1990 (3 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mire usted, la infiltración y la agenda protestante está más presente de lo que cree y su opinión sobre el CVII y sobre el Papa más influenciada de lo que usted cree por este trabajo de subversión. Y aparte de los agentes que trabajan directamente para esta causa, estan los que han terminado siendo programados para pensar lo que piensan, con mecanismos psicologicos como la asociacion de imagenes y terapia de aversión.
> 
> No pasa nada, sencillamente sea consciente de ello y acceda a comprender como ha sido manipulada. Usted no va a encontrar ninguna razón teologica por la que una misa en vernacula es una herejia cuando justamente la ultima cena fue muy sobria en arameo y de noche. Asi que piense como se ha podido establecer en su mente la aversion a la novus ordo, piense sobre ello.
> 
> ...



Claro que una misa en lengua vernácula no es una herejía. Dicho esto, lea los documentos del CV II y los de la liturgia Novus Ordo: verá que cualquier parecido con lo que se ha acabado implementado en la mayoría de parroquias es pura coincidencia. Comunión en la lengua, oraciones en voz baja que debe realizar el sacerdote, arrodillarse, partes de la misa que deben ser en latín, necesidad de confesarse si se está en pecado mortal, niñas de monaguillo, todo tipo de músicas profanas, sermones progres, arquitectura feísta...

Muchos comunistas metidos a curas aprovecharon que había "cambio" y amparándose en el CV II hicieron lo que les dio la gana, confudiendo a los fieles. Lo mismo muchos teológos en seminarios y universidades. Y así hasta hoy.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

el protestonto de kairos dice que la Iglesia no tiene autoridad para cambiar la misa, ¿entonces de donde saco autoridad para cambiarle la ultima cena al Mismisimo Cristo? digo que si tiene autoridad para quitar el arameo de la eucaristia, la tendra para quitar el latin digo yo

Esta gente no puede participar ni en un concilio de escalera


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Jul 2020)

le has echado una ojeada a los textos dedicados por Benedicto a la "Teología de la Cruz" que un fulano por aquí ha pretendido difamar en boca de Francisco?

pues eso... no te preocupes que ya vendrá Kairós para llamarle -tomándoros el trasfondo- hereje a Benedicto, a Juan Pablo II y a quien se le ponga por delante

lo dicho, unos elementos estáis hechos



paria1990 dijo:


> Ajá, Benedicto XVI y su hermenéutica de la continuidad es ser lobo con piel de oveja. Llevan Ariki y usted 290 páginas debatiendo con Kairós. Entiendo que es difícil abandonar la lucha a espadazos, pero les recomiendo que se calmen un poco porque debatiendo conmigo se acaban ustedes de dar un corte en las piernas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

Ya pues hazte cura y llevas la parroquia con la recta interpretacion del CVII o lo hablas con el cura, ya esta bien de chorradas hombre.



paria1990 dijo:


> Claro que una misa en lengua vernácula no es una herejía. Dicho esto, lea los documentos del CV II y los de la liturgia Novus Ordo: verá que cualquier parecido con lo que se ha acabado implementado en la mayoría de parroquias es pura coincidencia. Comunión en la lengua, oraciones en voz baja que debe realizar el sacerdote, arrodillarse, partes de la misa que deben ser en latín, necesidad de confesarse si se está en pecado mortal, niñas de monaguillo, todo tipo de músicas profanas, sermones progres, arquitectura feísta...
> 
> Muchos comunistas metidos a curas aprovecharon que había "cambio" y amparándose en el CV II hicieron lo que les dio la gana, confudiendo a los fieles. Y así hasta hoy.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

no ha tenido que reciclarse mucho el protestonto de kairos para escenificar la farsa, lo de que la iglesia es la bestia del apocalipsis eso lo ha conservado integramente



Bernaldo dijo:


> le has echado una ojeada a los textos dedicados por Benedicto a la "Teología de la Cruz" que un fulano por aquí ha pretendido difamar en boca de Francisco?
> 
> pues eso... no te preocupes que ya vendrá Kairós para llamarle -tomándoros el trasfondo- hereje a Benedicto, a Juan Pablo II y a quien se le ponga por delante
> 
> lo dicho, unos elementos estáis hechos


----------



## Cuncas (3 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tu debes de ser multi del sapo pocho aquel, veo que aun no has pedido cita donde el exorcista.
> En primer lugar trajiste una "evidencia" de que el Papa era hereje basado en un articulo en que el autor decia que el papa _podria estar pensando_ en rehabilitarlo . Telepatia.
> 
> Y evidentemente que no existe un Dios catolico como dice el Papa, lo que existe es Dios. Como si esto fuera el hinduismo donde tenemos al dios catolico y brama por otro lado. El epiteto de dios catolico sobra, solo existe Dios y el catolicismo es la forma superior de su comprension.
> ...



Ya me parecía a mí que no eras católico. No sé por qué te dices católico si niegas que el Dios de las Sagradas Escrituras es el Verdadero Dios, Uno y Trino, es el Dios católico, sicut erat in principio, et nunc, et semper, et in saecula saeculorum. Afirmando que no existe Dios pasarías a ser un apóstata, y digo pasarías porque como ya dije en este hilo dudo que hayas sido bautizado. Tu nulo conocimiento del Catecismo, de los Sacramentos y de la Doctrina cristiana indican que no has sido cristianizado. Negando a Dios te has retratado como un pagano, con tara mental mental severa, eso sí. No se te puede hacer responsable de tus palabras por esa razón, no sabes ni lo que dices.

He dicho ya en estos últimos mensajes que tu deficiencia mental te impide manejar y comprender textos y la prueba es que no lees apenas ninguno y mucho menos los entiendes. La noticia que puse sobre cómo la secta vaticana a la que perteneces se plantea revocar la excomunión de Lutero podría tomarse como una evidencia más de las cientos que hay de que la secta vaticana postconciliar es una escisión masónica apóstata de la Iglesia Católica; pero yo te la puse más bien como evidencia que muestra que quienes estáis asimilando el protestantismo sois vosotros, los probergoglianos vaticanistas postconciliares. Es una absoluta incoherencia que un protestante vaticanista postconciliar como tú trate de insultar a un verdadero católico llamándolo protestante. La secta del ecumenismo, del sincretismo masónico lamecoranes es la vaticana postconciliar, no lo Iglesia Católica. *Bergoglio es el que defiende a Lutero*, no los católicos. Hasta un niño lo vería y lo comprendería sin lugar a dudas porque es evidencia palpable y constatable día a día, pero tu tara mental es tal que eres incapaz de verlo.


----------



## Cuncas (3 Jul 2020)

paria1990 dijo:


> Me parece correcto que critique las confusiones del Papa Francisco en esa entrevista y exija una aclaración. Pero más importante que eso, si de verdad cree usted que el Papa Francisco es enemigo de Dios, lo mejor será que rece por él. ¿O se ha olvidado de la promesa que hizo Jesús a su Iglesia?



Que piense que Bergoglio no sea más que un laico apóstata que usurpa la Cátedra de Pedro no impide que rece por él como por cualquier otro. Aunque cada vez tengo más claro que rezar por él es como la plegaría de la Oración de la Vírgen de Fátima, en la cual pedimos por la salvación de todas las almas aún sabiendo que no todas van a ser salvadas.

Claro que no me he olvidado de la promesa de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo, precísamente por eso es imposible que la secta postconciliar cargada de herejías sea la Iglesia Católica. La cabeza de la Iglesia es Jesucristo y sobre Él nunca prevalecerá el Hades. Además, el cuerpo de la Iglesia no es sólo el Papa o los cardenales, son todos los sacerdotes y laicos, de ahí que mientras haya un solo católico verdaderamente fiel a Dios y a Su Eterna e Inmutable Verdad y Palabra la Iglesia no desaparecerá.

Lo que usted parece haber olvidado es que lo que hoy en día está sucediendo ya ha sucedido en otros momentos del Antiguo Testamento y está profetizado en la Biblia que pasaría en un futuro. Lea usted a Mateo cuando cita al profeta Daniel:

Mateo 24, 15

"_Cuando viereis, pues, la abominación de la desolación predicha por el profeta Daniel *en el lugar santo* (el que leyere entienda), entonces los que estén en Judea huyan a los montes; el que esté en el terrado no baje a tomar nada de su casa y el que esté en el campo no vuelva atrás en busca del manto_"

Pablo VI: "por alguna rendija se _ha_ introducido el humo de Satanás en el templo de Dios"

Lo que usted tendría que hacer si quiere enterarse realmente de algo sobre esta importantísima cuestión es escuchar la "Esencial Conferencia" del Padre Ramiro Ribas, si después de escuchar los capítulos no se da cuenta de la barbaridad que vivimos los católicos con la secta vaticana postconciliar, nunca lo hará.

Le recomiendo empezar por el de Pablo VI, el tercer capítulo aunque todos ellos sean, más que recomendables, necesarios escucharlos.

Esencial Conferencia. Capítulo III. "Pablo VI y el final del Vaticano II"

Padre Ramiro Ribas - iVoox

y su blog

Padre Ramiro Ribas


----------



## paria1990 (3 Jul 2020)

Bernaldo dijo:


> le has echado una ojeada a los textos dedicados por Benedicto a la "Teología de la Cruz" que un fulano por aquí ha pretendido difamar en boca de Francisco?
> 
> pues eso... no te preocupes que ya vendrá Kairós para llamarle -tomándoros el trasfondo- hereje a Benedicto, a Juan Pablo II y a quien se le ponga por delante
> 
> lo dicho, unos elementos estáis hechos



Lo que diga Kairós de ese texto, comprenderá que solo atañe a Kairós. Los prejuicios son algo muy puritano y muy poco católico, Bernaldo.


----------



## paria1990 (3 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ya pues hazte cura y llevas la parroquia con la recta interpretacion del CVII o lo hablas con el cura, ya esta bien de chorradas hombre.



Sí, una chorrada como una conocida mía de Lekeitio que en los cursos de confirmación el cura se dedicaba a hablar a las chicas de feminismo bilduetarra. Acabaron confirmándose, y ahora son todas agnósticas o ateas, participando en la secta del 8M y demás akelarres del estilo.

Si usted le pregunta al cura, seguro que le dirá tan pancho que el CV II les dijo de "abrirse a la cultura" y eso es lo que hace.

Pero nada, que no hay ningún problema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

No queda duda de que eres multi del sapo pocho, la misma berborrea esteril incapaz de reflexionar con argumentos. Pero ya has quedado retratado al traernos una acusación de que el vaticano quiere rehabilitar a Lutero que consiste en telepatia pura y dura de lo que el Papa podria estar pensando, todo el rato asi. 

Como a aquel ya lo meti en el ignore por ser puerco e idiota, alli te vas con tu nuevo avatar. Para que veiais la clase de gentuza que esta detras de estos ejercicios de sudversión, con multinicks.



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Ya me parecía a mí que no eras católico. No sé por qué te dices católico si niegas que el Dios de las Sagradas Escrituras es el Verdadero Dios, Uno y Trino, es el Dios católico, sicut erat in principio, et nunc, et semper, et in saecula saeculorum. Afirmando que no existe Dios pasarías a ser un apóstata, y digo pasarías porque como ya dije en este hilo dudo que hayas sido bautizado. Tu nulo conocimiento del Catecismo, de los Sacramentos y de la Doctrina cristiana indican que no has sido cristianizado. Negando a Dios te has retratado como un pagano, con tara mental mental severa, eso sí. No se te puede hacer responsable de tus palabras por esa razón, no sabes ni lo que dices.
> 
> He dicho ya en estos últimos mensajes que tu deficiencia mental te impide manejar y comprender textos y la prueba es que no lees apenas ninguno y mucho menos los entiendes. La noticia que puse sobre cómo la secta vaticana a la que perteneces se plantea revocar la excomunión de Lutero podría tomarse como una evidencia más de las cientos que hay de que la secta vaticana postconciliar es una escisión masónica apóstata de la Iglesia Católica; pero yo te la puse más bien como evidencia que muestra que quienes estáis asimilando el protestantismo sois vosotros, los probergoglianos vaticanistas postconciliares. Es una absoluta incoherencia que un protestante vaticanista postconciliar como tú trate de insultar a un verdadero católico llamándolo protestante. La secta del ecumenismo, del sincretismo masónico lamecoranes es la vaticana postconciliar, no lo Iglesia Católica. *Bergoglio es el que defiende a Lutero*, no los católicos. Hasta un niño lo vería y lo comprendería sin lugar a dudas porque es evidencia palpable y constatable día a día, pero tu tara mental es tal que eres incapaz de verlo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

el protestonto de kairos dice que la Iglesia no tiene autoridad para cambiar la misa, ¿entonces de donde saco autoridad para cambiarle la ultima cena al Mismisimo Cristo? digo que si tiene autoridad para quitar el arameo de la eucaristia, la tendra para quitar el latin digo yo.

Sigues queriendote erigir como juez cuando no tienes competencias, ni capacidad, ni virtud


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

Ya empiezas con las calumnias.
Son agnosticas ateas y feminazis porque un cura les habla del feminismo  tu eres tonto. Como diria kairos, _deje de creer en dios y me uni a la causa del demoño cuando el Papa no se puso los zapatos rojos_




paria1990 dijo:


> Sí, una chorrada como una conocida mía de Lekeitio que en los cursos de confirmación el cura se dedicaba a hablar a las chicas de feminismo bilduetarra. Acabaron confirmándose, y ahora son todas agnósticas o ateas, participando en la secta del 8M y demás akelarres del estilo.
> 
> Si usted le pregunta al cura, seguro que le dirá tan pancho que el CV II les dijo de "abrirse a la cultura" y eso es lo que hace.
> 
> Pero nada, que no hay ningún problema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

Es una explicación de lo que comprenden los budistas acerca de su religion


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Jul 2020)

paria1990 dijo:


> Lo que diga Kairós de ese texto, comprenderá que solo atañe a Kairós. Los prejuicios son algo muy puritano y muy poco católico, Bernaldo.



te he explicado por qué estáis subidos a bordo del mismo barco, unos más a popa y otros más a proa.

las tácticas que se emplean contra Francisco son similares y extrapolables, el Kairós las lleva hasta el final y algunos os quedáis un poco más acá, porque os interesa aplicárselas a este papa para ensalzar a otro u otros... pero en el fondo el tipo es más "coherente" que vosotros.

esta gente os acabará envolviendo y acabaréis aplaudiendo un movimiento cismático en la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

El magisterio de la Iglesia puede enseñar hasta lo que piensan los satanistas sobre el caido y sus ritos, de hecho los exorcistas saben de ouiha, magia negra para saber a lo que se enfrentan... En fin otra calumnia desmontada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

Campechania pastoral


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

Valla valla, descripciones del budismo, que será lo proximo, ¿manuales para tratar con demonios?¿Tratados de demonologia?













Blanco y en botella, la sede está definitivamente garaje desde siglos ya


----------



## paria1990 (3 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ya empiezas con las calumnias.
> Son agnosticas ateas y feminazis porque un cura les habla del feminismo  tu eres tonto. Como diria kairos, _deje de creer en dios y me uni a la causa del demoño cuando el Papa no se puso los zapatos rojos_



No hombre Ariki, estaba bromeando. Todo el mundo sabe que la mayoría de jóvenes salen de los cursos de confirmación con un rosario bajo el brazo y muchas hasta se quieren meter a monja. En cuanto a los chicos, qué le voy a decir, están los seminarios que no dan a basto.

Esto, pues no, más bien el 99% acaban los cursos con menos idea sobre su religión del que tenía su bisabuela analfabeta a su misma edad, cuando no directamente sin pisar una misa jamás en su vida.

Pero sí, no hagamos nada y acusemos de protestonto a cualquiera que señale que el rey está desnudo.


----------



## paria1990 (3 Jul 2020)

Bernaldo dijo:


> te he explicado por qué estáis subidos a bordo del mismo barco, unos más a popa y otros más a proa.
> 
> las tácticas que se emplean contra Francisco son similares y extrapolables, el Kairós las lleva hasta el final y algunos os quedáis un poco más acá, porque os interesa aplicárselas a este papa para ensalzar a otro u otros... pero en el fondo el tipo es más "coherente" que vosotros.
> 
> esta gente os acabará envolviendo y acabaréis aplaudiendo un movimiento cismático en la Iglesia.



Bernaldo, deje de hablarme como si tuviera la autoridad papal porque no es usted nadie.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

non sequitur
salida por la tangente y aprovechar para difamar, deporte favorito entre la protestontada


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

Calumnias voluntaristas. Como si eso tubiera algo que ver con el curso y no con la vocación.

Que quieres decir con que el rey está desnudo?




paria1990 dijo:


> No hombre Ariki, estaba bromeando. Todo el mundo sabe que la mayoría de jóvenes salen de los cursos de confirmación con un rosario bajo el brazo y muchas hasta se quieren meter a monja. En cuanto a los chicos, qué le voy a decir, están los seminarios que no dan a basto.
> 
> Esto, pues no, más bien el 99% acaban los cursos con menos idea sobre su religión del que tenía su bisabuela analfabeta a su misma edad, cuando no directamente sin pisar una misa jamás en su vida.
> 
> Pero sí, no hagamos nada y acusemos de protestonto a cualquiera que señale que el rey está desnudo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

Y lo dice quien acusa al papa de ser el anticristo 
Lamentable exegesis tendenciosa y heretica nuevamente


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Jul 2020)

ninguno de los que escribimos en el hilo somos nadie para andar juzgando al actual papa.

se lo has recordado a alguno?





paria1990 dijo:


> Bernaldo, deje de hablarme como si tuviera la autoridad papal porque no es usted nadie.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Jul 2020)

el papa, échale la culpa a él de que los jóvenes de tu entorno no recen el rosario...



paria1990 dijo:


> No hombre Ariki, estaba bromeando. Todo el mundo sabe que la mayoría de jóvenes salen de los cursos de confirmación con un rosario bajo el brazo y muchas hasta se quieren meter a monja. En cuanto a los chicos, qué le voy a decir, están los seminarios que no dan a basto.
> 
> Esto, pues no, más bien el 99% acaban los cursos con menos idea sobre su religión del que tenía su bisabuela analfabeta a su misma edad, cuando no directamente sin pisar una misa jamás en su vida.
> 
> Pero sí, no hagamos nada y acusemos de protestonto a cualquiera que señale que el rey está desnudo.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Jul 2020)

@El Ariki Mau , pues vas a tener razón… mandaré lu al ignore de vuelta? 





⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Yo no juzgo a tu adorado laico apóstata usurpador, sólo Dios puede juzgarle. Yo me atengo a las evidencias y a la sarta de herejías que han vomitado los antipapas y usurpadores de la Cátedra de Pedro desde Juan XXIII y mi deber como católico es no ignorarlas y denunciarlas. Y tú, si fueses una persona sincera, admitirías que también has reconocido dichas herejías como ya has dicho en tu otro foro, pero que las toleras, pensando que así salvas al paciente intentando ocultar una hemorragia arterial con una tirita.


----------



## Cuncas (3 Jul 2020)

Bernaldo dijo:


> @El Ariki Mau , pues vas a tener razón… mandaré lu al ignore de vuelta?



Tu amado tarado Ariki ya ha apostatado definitivamente negando a Dios haciendo suyas las palabras de tu adorado heresiarca bergoglio. Te vuelvo a repetir lo de la tirita para ocultar la herragia arterial, como puedes comprobar no beneficia para nada al paciente y te repito también que anteponer los intereses políticos a la Verdad de Dios no ayudará tampoco en nada a la salvación de tu alma.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Jul 2020)

hale, pues venga, a tu sitio… 




⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Tu amado tarado Ariki ya ha apostatado definitivamente negando a Dios haciendo suyas las palabras de tu adorado heresiarca bergoglio. Te vuelvo a repetir lo de la tirita para ocultar la herragia arterial, como puedes comprobar no beneficia para nada al paciente y te repito también que anteponer los intereses políticos a la Verdad de Dios no ayudará tampoco en nada a la salvación de tu alma.


----------



## Cuncas (3 Jul 2020)

Debería darle vergüenza a Fortea caer en esa pantomima caricatura del vudú.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

entre difamación y difamación, una oración en público


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Jul 2020)

El CVII es inspirado por el Espiritu Santo, quien tenga ojos que vea:



> 1Todos los publicanos y los pecadores se acercaban a él (a Jesús) para oírle, 2y los fariseos y los escribas murmuraban, diciendo: «Este acoge a los pecadores y come con ellos.» 3 Entonces les dijo esta parábola. 4«¿Quién de vosotros que tiene cien ovejas, si pierde una de ellas, no deja las noventa y nueve en el desierto, y va a buscar la que se perdió hasta que la encuentra? 5Y cuando la encuentra, la pone contento sobre sus hombros; 6y llegando a casa, convoca a los amigos y vecinos, y les dice: “Alegraos conmigo, porque he hallado la oveja que se me había perdido.” 7Os digo que, de igual modo, habrá más alegría en el cielo por un solo pecador que se convierta que por noventa y nueve justos que no tengan necesidad de conversión.A
> Evangelio de Lucas 15, 1-7


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2020)

antifrancisquistas que creéis que podéis poner un cortafuegos entorno a Francisco y así poderlo quemar a él sin que salte el incendio más allá… observad y aprended de las tácticas panchievangélicas de K Kareos, ved cómo él -mucho más coherente que vosotros- extiende su fuego azufrado a los papas que le preceden.

la continuidad de Francisco con Benedicto, Juan Pablo II es evidente para casi todos menos para vosotros, pedazo de pirómanos!!!

solo caben dos posibilidades con vosotros_

- o sóis muy, pero que muy cortitos.
- o estáis metidos en el ajo.

simpre queda la tercera posibilidad, combinación de ambas dos.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2020)

yo te agradezco que sigas lanzando tus porquerías y las extiendas más allá de Francisco, PARA QUE ASÍ LE SAQUES LOS COLORES a los que se creen que sus ataques a Francisco no van a manchar a otros que ellos creen ensalzar así

sique así, Don K Kareos, que me estás haciendo un gran favor… veo a gente tras la pantalla a los que se les empacha SU TRAICIÓN A LO JUDAS.

véis, pedazos de Judas, el K Kareos es mucho más coherente -en su infamia- que vosotros


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2020)

para mí tus intervenciones en este hilo está siendo muy provechosas, vas a lograr que algunos antifrancisquistas abran los ojos, tomen conciencia de su error y comprendan la película completa… hasta ellos se creían bien informados contra Francisco cuando les ponían a Benedicto XVI o a Juan Pablo II como contraposición… así que "gracias" por tu contribución a que comprendan la continuidad entre ellos

los que no abran los ojos acabarán por aceptar que van en el mismo barco que tú, el de la apostasía.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2020)

la apostasía es la tuya y la de quienes hoy arremeten contra el papa, unos por la izquierda, otros por la derecha

gracias a ti algunos lectores y participantes de este hilo SE ESTÁN AVERGONZANDO TRAS EL MONITOR DE SU ACTITUD JUDAS.

muchas, muchas gracias, K Kareos.


----------



## BGA (5 Jul 2020)

Llevaríamos casi 60 años sin "verdadera Iglesia" y entonces todos los sacramentos serían inválidos. Los bautizados, confirmados, comulgados y casados etc. menores de 60 años no estarían bautizados ni nada que hicieran en comunión "con la única Iglesia Católica que existe" ni tendría validez alguna.... Para los del garaje que "si" son la única y verdadera Iglesia y no obstante la que nadie persigue y no obstante la única se se siente en la dignidad de perseguir a los demás, todos los "papistas" estamos en un error grave de condenación y vida en el pecado. Lo dice un tal Kairós que no se pronuncia en este foro sino para atacar a la única Iglesia católica que existe y al Papa, y que sabe de todo sin que predique con un solo ejemplo de caridad o de comprensión cristiana. Éste personaje es un difamador que no sabe de prudencia ni de comprensión pero si del manejo extensivo y compulsivo de la propaganda al "tradicional" estilo protestante.

Existen dos modos de decir la verdad aún asumiendo que uno debe ser consciente de no dominarla al completo: decir lo mismo de maneras variadas y originales en la intención de hacerse entender por la diversidad de intelectos y emotividades, o decir siempre lo mismo como un robot para parecer que no se queda sin palabras. Las palabras no obstante las ha agotado todas sin dar más pruebas que textos fuera de contexto. Siempre lo mismo porque la mentira tiene las patas cortas y su fortaleza está en la cortedad de entendimiento de sus "targets" prioritarios. Cortedad de entendimiento o abundancia de soberbia, esa cosa que le permite a cualquiera hacer dictados sobre lo divino y lo humano, sin más límite que su escasa capacidad de discernimiento pero puestas todas sus esperanzas en torcer voluntades flojas y entendimientos superficiales que sufren sin embargo de una alta dosis de autoestima.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jul 2020)

Ya está explicado y no lo ha rebatido, simplemente vuelve a colocar la misma filfa calumniadora integramente.

1º_Ser Dios como ser Pastor es un termino transitivo, sin transitividad seria el Arché encerrado y no se adecuaria al termino de Dios que implica un mundo para operar transitivamente sobre él. https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transitividad_(gram%C3%A1tica). Aqui definición de DIos
.
_nombre masculino_
En las religiones monoteístas, ser sobrenatural único al que se rinde culto; *es responsable de la creación del universo y del misterio de la existencia.*

Es subsidiario de que exista universo y existencia.

Es de la transitividad de Dios que es trino, ¿Puede ser el Padre sin el Hijo?, ese es un titulo que necesita transitividad, amor al Hijo.

2º Comete ademas falacia, los herejes tambien decian buenos dias y como el Papa lo dice, es hereje como aquellos.
3º Segun tú un Papa no podria hacer una tesis sobre el infierno.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jul 2020)

BGA dijo:


> Llevaríamos casi 60 años sin "verdadera Iglesia" y entonces todos los sacramentos serían inválidos. Los bautizados, confirmados, comulgados y casados etc. menores de 60 años no estarían bautizados ni nada que hicieran en comunión "con la única Iglesia Católica que existe" ni tendría validez alguna.... Para los del garaje que "si" son la única y verdadera Iglesia y no obstante la que nadie persigue y no obstante la única se se siente en la dignidad de perseguir a los demás, todos los "papistas" estamos en un error grave de condenación y vida en el pecado. Lo dice un tal Kairós que no se pronuncia en este foro sino para atacar a la única Iglesia católica que existe y al Papa, y que sabe de todo sin que predique con un solo ejemplo de caridad o de comprensión cristiana. Éste personaje es un difamador que no sabe de prudencia ni de comprensión pero si del manejo extensivo y compulsivo de la propaganda al "tradicional" estilo protestante.
> 
> Existen dos modos de decir la verdad aún asumiendo que uno debe ser consciente de no dominarla al completo: decir lo mismo de maneras variadas y originales en la intención de hacerse entender por la diversidad de intelectos y emotividades, o decir siempre lo mismo como un robot para parecer que no se queda sin palabras. Las palabras no obstante las ha agotado todas sin dar más pruebas que textos fuera de contexto. Siempre lo mismo porque la mentira tiene las patas cortas y su fortaleza está en la cortedad de entendimiento de sus "targets" prioritarios. Cortedad de entendimiento o abundancia de soberbia, esa cosa que le permite a cualquiera hacer dictados sobre lo divino y lo humano, sin más límite que su escasa capacidad de discernimiento pero puestas todas sus esperanzas en torcer voluntades flojas y entendimientos superficiales que sufren sin embargo de una alta dosis de autoestima.



si hay algo entre los diferentes separatistas de la Iglesia es que califican en cada época a esta de ser hereje, pero curiosamente y entre todas las sectas que ha habido y habrán, quizás "casualmente" solo una es el auténtico objetivo de la mayoría de ellas

con esa observación creo que queda casi todo dicho


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jul 2020)

Hace corta-pegas y no reflexiona sobre ninguna refutación que se le presenta, y por ende no es posible razonar con el personaje. Es un activista del sector protestonto que se ha hecho con un armamento calumniador contra la iglesia y la arroja 24/7, mientras que simula ser catolico. Igual que las webs que dicen ser catolicas pero que de hecho atacan a la Iglesia. Se llama DESINFORMACIÓN, simular ser una fuente fiable, poner unos cuantos Ave Marias e ir colando dosis de mensajes desmoralizantes que causen desafección.

Esto que ves aqui es un ejemplo a pequeña escala de lo que está pasando en toda la red y hay que advertir de este asalto a las conciencias de los catolicos que se está produciendo.



BGA dijo:


> Llevaríamos casi 60 años sin "verdadera Iglesia" y entonces todos los sacramentos serían inválidos. Los bautizados, confirmados, comulgados y casados etc. menores de 60 años no estarían bautizados ni nada que hicieran en comunión "con la única Iglesia Católica que existe" ni tendría validez alguna.... Para los del garaje que "si" son la única y verdadera Iglesia y no obstante la que nadie persigue y no obstante la única se se siente en la dignidad de perseguir a los demás, todos los "papistas" estamos en un error grave de condenación y vida en el pecado. Lo dice un tal Kairós que no se pronuncia en este foro sino para atacar a la única Iglesia católica que existe y al Papa, y que sabe de todo sin que predique con un solo ejemplo de caridad o de comprensión cristiana. Éste personaje es un difamador que no sabe de prudencia ni de comprensión pero si del manejo extensivo y compulsivo de la propaganda al "tradicional" estilo protestante.
> 
> Existen dos modos de decir la verdad aún asumiendo que uno debe ser consciente de no dominarla al completo: decir lo mismo de maneras variadas y originales en la intención de hacerse entender por la diversidad de intelectos y emotividades, o decir siempre lo mismo como un robot para parecer que no se queda sin palabras. Las palabras no obstante las ha agotado todas sin dar más pruebas que textos fuera de contexto. Siempre lo mismo porque la mentira tiene las patas cortas y su fortaleza está en la cortedad de entendimiento de sus "targets" prioritarios. Cortedad de entendimiento o abundancia de soberbia, esa cosa que le permite a cualquiera hacer dictados sobre lo divino y lo humano, sin más límite que su escasa capacidad de discernimiento pero puestas todas sus esperanzas en torcer voluntades flojas y entendimientos superficiales que sufren sin embargo de una alta dosis de autoestima.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jul 2020)

protestontismo 100%

disimula un poco


----------



## Cuncas (5 Jul 2020)

BGA dijo:


> Llevaríamos casi 60 años sin "verdadera Iglesia" y entonces todos los sacramentos serían inválidos. Los bautizados, confirmados, comulgados y casados etc. menores de 60 años no estarían bautizados ni nada que hicieran en comunión "con la única Iglesia Católica que existe" ni tendría validez alguna.... Para los del garaje que "si" son la única y verdadera Iglesia y no obstante la que nadie persigue y no obstante la única se se siente en la dignidad de perseguir a los demás, todos los "papistas" estamos en un error grave de condenación y vida en el pecado. Lo dice un tal Kairós que no se pronuncia en este foro sino para atacar a la única Iglesia católica que existe y al Papa, y que sabe de todo sin que predique con un solo ejemplo de caridad o de comprensión cristiana. Éste personaje es un difamador que no sabe de prudencia ni de comprensión pero si del manejo extensivo y compulsivo de la propaganda al "tradicional" estilo protestante.
> 
> Existen dos modos de decir la verdad aún asumiendo que uno debe ser consciente de no dominarla al completo: decir lo mismo de maneras variadas y originales en la intención de hacerse entender por la diversidad de intelectos y emotividades, o decir siempre lo mismo como un robot para parecer que no se queda sin palabras. Las palabras no obstante las ha agotado todas sin dar más pruebas que textos fuera de contexto. Siempre lo mismo porque la mentira tiene las patas cortas y su fortaleza está en la cortedad de entendimiento de sus "targets" prioritarios. Cortedad de entendimiento o abundancia de soberbia, esa cosa que le permite a cualquiera hacer dictados sobre lo divino y lo humano, sin más límite que su escasa capacidad de discernimiento pero puestas todas sus esperanzas en torcer voluntades flojas y entendimientos superficiales que sufren sin embargo de una alta dosis de autoestima.



Si se cambia las formas y palabras de los Sacramentos, que han permanecido inalterables durante siglos hasta hace unas décadas, la mayoría se invalidan. Algunos pueden seguir siendo válidos aunque debilitados como el bautismo o el matrimonio y otros se vuelven nulos. Gracias a las herejías de la nueva secta posconciliar hoy en día, por ejemplo, el perdón de los pecados tras la confesión queda invalidado muchas veces porque los sacerdotes no siguen la forma y palabras del Sacramento de la Penitencia y muchos laicos creen que sus pecados han sido perdonados cuando en realidad han hecho una confesión nula, aunque haya sido con la mejor y sincera de sus voluntades. Y peor aún, la mayoría de las veces ante un sacerdote que no ha sido válidamente ordenado, es decir, ante otro laico. A los nuevos "sacerdotes" les da la vena de cambiar las palabras a la hora de efectuar el Sacramento porque perdonan los pecados mediante la formulación del perdón con una fórmula propia creada por ellos mismos o sin dar el perdón con el agravante de no asignar penitencia, o infunden la perniciosa y falsa creencia en los fieles de que otorgan el perdón plenario de los pecados en las misas sin necesidad de confesión. Con lo cual, el laico pensando que su pecado mortal ha sido perdonado sin necesidad de confesarlo profana el Cuerpo de Cristo al comulgar y lo hace doblemente si lo coge con la mano y tríplemente si lo toma de las manos de un laico que puede ser hombre o mujer. Esto se puede ver todos los días en las iglesias, todos. Y lo peor de todo eso, es que muchos laicos creen que ya no están en pecado mortal mientras lo siguen estando en realidad, o incluso les da igual no confesarse porque el sacerdote ya les perdona plenariamente en la misa y de todas formas Dios no condenará a nadie al vacío infierno.

Yo me resistía pensar que la mayoría de los sacerdotes hoy en día no son válidamente ordenados y por lo tanto no son más que simples laicos. Pensaba que Dios no permitiría que la sucesión apostólica se rompiese dejando al mundo huérfano de sacerdotes y Sacramentos. Cada vez estoy más convencido de que estoy equivocado pensando así. No es Dios quien ha privado al mundo de sacerdotes y de Sacramentos, son los hombres que entronizan al hombre sobre Dios, inspirados por Satanás, quienes lo hicieron. ¿Qué necesidad hay de cambiar la forma del Sacramento del Orden Sacerdotal que había permanecido inalterable durante siglos, si no? El golpe maestro a la Iglesia Católica es la invalidación del Sacramento del Orden Sacerdotal porque cortan de raíz la sucesión apostólica y con ello invalidan y corrompen el resto.

Dedicad 4 míseras horas de vuestras vidas a escuchar esto y luego decidid por vosotros mismos:

¿Son válidos los Sacramentos de la iglesia conciliar?” Trataremos sobre el Sacramento del Orden Sacerdotal.

¿Son válidos los Sacramentos de la iglesia conciliar?” Trataremos sobre el Sacramento de la Eucaristía-La nueva misa- 1ªparte

¿Son válidos los Sacramentos de la iglesia conciliar?” Trataremos sobre el Sacramento de la Eucaristía-La nueva misa- 2ªparte

¿Son válidos los Sacramentos de la iglesia conciliar? Trataremos sobre los Sacramentos del: Bautismo, Confirmación, Penitencia, Extremaunción, Matrimonio, y de la ‘reforma’ del Breviario Romano”


----------



## liantres (5 Jul 2020)

Sobre pedro se edificó la iglesia. 
Y el Papa negro es la misma autoridad de pedro para reedificar la iglesia.


----------



## BGA (5 Jul 2020)

Bautismo, comunión, confirmación, matrimonio, extrema unción... todos inválidos. Toda la Iglesia que permanece fiel al Papa, incluídos todos los dispersos por el mundo dando testimonio de la Palabra y ejemplo con sus propias vidas, están equivocados, confundidos y reniegan de todo le magisterio y de la autoridad de los papas anteriores. Lo de hacer bulto en las misas dominicales podría haberme ofendido en otro momento pero no en éste. Al contrario, siento lástima por usted y por tipos como usted a los que no alcanzará de lleno un Evangelio como el de hoy precisamente. Su rebeldía manifiesta que le lleva a la impudicia con su lengua esparcidora de veneno tiene nombre y propietario y no es Cristo ni mucho menos éste ni ningún otro Papa.

Tal como plantea la "rectitud católica" parecería imprescindible que todo católico tuviera una biblioteca sobre su religión y una erudición sobre ella incomparable. Si antaño la lectura y la cultura era cosa de cuatro privilegiados y por tanto la lealtad a nuestra religión dependía de la autoridad del sacerdocio a pesar de su errores, parece que ahora ha llegado el momento en que todo el orbe católico debe dejar de confiar porque tienes las pruebas de su verdadera Fe al alcance de miles de textos y cientos o miles de conferenciantes en manifiesta oposición al Obispo de Roma, tal como hicieron hace quinientos años unos tipos que pensaron que toda la Tradición apostólica era un desvío de la "verdadera" Fe.

Ustedes no parecen buscar vivir en la paz de Cristo teniendo como todos nosotros tanto que hacer al respecto de su propia vida y conciencia. Ustedes están en guerra contra el "hombre" sobre el que ni siquiera tienen alguna suerte de compasión. Son tenaces y su conocimiento literal les incapacita sin embargo para una interiorización de lo que significa la santidad, el discernimiento y mucho menos la humildad. Lanza la pedrada y desparecen porque en el fondo no desean coger el testigo que tratan de arrebatar en la confianza de quien los lea. No les importa qué será de quien convencido por sus campaña de intoxicación se plantee retomar su Fe en otras sendas. Su objetivo, en definitiva, no es advertir sobre los supuestos errores y contradicciones de éste y otros papas. Es como dice el hilo, esparcir la duda que antecede a la desafección que antecede a relativizarlo todo pues en el fuero interno de la inmensa mayoría no existía previamente ese debate de altos vuelos y enfrentado a ellos sin la suficiente formación o inteligencia, acabará seducido de que "todo" es mentira o una manipulación, y no encontrarán a Kairós ni a otros que los escuche y sea capaz de reconstruir su inocente confianza y al cabo de todo, su propia Fe.

Hay abismos en los que solo pueden sentirse cómodos los amigos del abismo.


----------



## liantres (5 Jul 2020)

Realmente se puede decir que el papa negro es el auténtico pedro, el primero y el último.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Me he pasado por desinfovatica.com aver que se cuece y me encuentro con este articulo de opinión:

¿Qué le pasa a InfoVaticana? | InfoVaticana

_En el núcleo del desconcierto está el Papa Francisco y, más en general, una jerarquía eclesiástica que, de modo bastante evidente, parece alejarse de la Tradición católica para priorizar temas que, oportunos o no, parecen importar más por su cercanía a las modas seculares que a las necesidades espirituales de los fieles._
_
Creo que la mentalidad modernista se ha instalado de tal forma que incluso los tradicionalistas se contagian de ella, y a veces reaccionan como protestantes imbuidos de la idea del libre examen aunque sea en la dirección contraria a la habitual. Es decir, todos tendemos a volvernos un poco Papas, arrogándonos inconscientemente de cierto grado de infalibilidad impostada._

*Cal-arenismo de manual*

Atención no obstancte a los comentarios que parecen salidos de los garajes luteranos más inquinosos

*Carmen L* 
 4 julio, 2020 a las 8:10 pm  
Dado que aún no he recibido llamada del Papa, mandando algo, no hay nada en que obedecerle. El problema lo tienen los comisariados.

*Lector* 
 4 julio, 2020 a las 1:44 pm  
Estáis viendo ante vuestros ojos la negación diaria y orgullosa de TODO cuanto nos enseñaron en las catequesis practicada por los «sucesores legítimos» de quienes nos lo enseñaban. Pecados atroces a la vista de todos que no perdonan ni un mandamiento del Decálogo, de los cuales los peores son intelectuales, o sea, fríos y conculcadores de la divinidad de Dios. Una huida masiva y provocada de naciones enteras del seno de la Iglesia y la desaparición del pueblo fiel en las parroquias, hoy dedicadas a promover comunistas o a nada. Infovaticana parecía un megáfono de urgencia, pero al final se imponen el bienqueda y el hacer quinielas en las siestas sobre el obispo del último pueblo. Pero yo creo que ni así vais a conseguir que al final os acepte Vidal, o Mendoza el del chis chis…

*María+del+mar* 

 5 julio, 2020 a las 1:40 pm  
Obediencia se le debe a Dios nuestro creador, nuestro Salvador en la persona de Cristo. Al papá se le debe respeto como persona humana, y obediencia en los asuntos organizativos de la Iglesia, pero viendo en la doctrina anda errado por muy papá que sea se ha de virus. Ven más miles de ojos que solo dos.

*Rosa M.* 
5 julio, 2020 a las 6:34 pm  
Por qué no publicais mis comentarios?
En uno aludía a una experiencia vivida con Jesús
Y en el otro condeno la trayectoria que ha tomado InfoV. tomando partido por los detractores de Jesús, con el simplón argumento de que ocupan la cúspide jerárquica..
Un día llega la prueba y hay que elegir en la encrucijada, lo que no ocurre en llano, que sí para escribir, pero no para elegir.


*Laudato no* 

 5 julio, 2020 a las 6:07 pm  
El tema es que no está claro que Benedicto XVI haya dejado de ser Papa. Y si sigue siendo Papa, el pontificado de Francisco es nulo de pleno derecho.


*Belzunegui* 
4 julio, 2020 a las 1:39 pm  
Me temo que el articulista no se ha enterado de la pregunta. Creo que Infovaticana no se atreve a abordar la cuestión que está planteando Carlo María Viganó y que es prácticamente el único que se atreve a plantearla para poner remedio a nuestros males. El riesgo es que Infovaticana se conforme con aspirinas y no con las terapias intensivas que necesita la Iglesia, una Iglesia, no sólo a la deriva, como nunca en la historia, sino en vías de extinción, porque el enemigo lo tenemos dentro y arriba y está copando todos, absolutamente todos los puestos clave.


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

Cuando usted afirma todas esas cosas está afirmando extremos que no son ciertos: la memorización de los textos no implica nacesariamente su interiorización y desde ella la aprehensión suficiente capaz de modificar la vida. El mundo moderno llevaba décadas pisando fuerte y el aprendizaje religioso enfrentado a la vida diaria, con sus novedades "liberadoras", acabó siendo un engrudo intragable para la inmensa mayoría que como usted mismo desde la posición opuesta, "pensaban por sí mismos". Su estrategia de culpar de los males que padece el catolicismo, como de hecho toda religión en el seno de la sociedad occidental, al CVII, es un claro ejemplo de oportunismo propagandísitico que pueden creer solo lo jóvenes o toda persona desmemoriada. Una sociedad que casi de repente reniega de sus tradiciones se convierte necesariamente en una sociedad inmadura pues camina por sendas de novedad sobre las que no tiene ninguna experiencia y queda al albur del relato ofrecido por los mismos subversores que la han seducido -con gran aceptación por otra parte- de abandonar lo que ellos llamaban caspa y rancio. Ustedes venden la especie de que es el CVII y su modernismo el que alienta esos cambios. Otros pensamos que es una respuesta a un mundo en cambio como nunca antes se había dado por amplitud e intensidad.

Cualquier persona inteligente, con memoria y fiel a la Iglesia "real", recordaría, discerniría y finalmente encontraría respuestas a los tiempos revueltos que vivimos desde entonces que no lesionaran más a nuestra Iglesia que la propia circunstancia de una sociedad en fuga de sus propias tradiciones. La buena noticia -estoy seguro de ello- es que la Tradición, que fue un ir sumando a partir de la clarividencia de unos pocos, acabó siendo para la mayoría una música de fondo incapaz de hacerles bailar, volverá a brillar cuando esta sociedad comprenda al fin de qué va todo ésto y regrese a "casa". Mientras tanto, "esta Iglesia" -la única reconocida por centenares de millones de católicos, "acompaña" en el proceloso océano de la novedad marchita y de la verdad que espera pacientemente ser reconocida.

Según este proceso que no me ha contado nadie y que soy capaz de ver y pensar por mi mismo, su actitud deja clara la intención de promover el enfrentamiento entre todos, los que están como si no estuvieran, los que dicen estar pero ven enemigos por todas partes dentro de sus propias filas, y los que no están ni estarán porque son falsos o porque tienen de sí mismos una imagen a imagen de su propia soberbia...

El otro extremo es estar afirmando que en la misa actual no se se acepte que el Cuerpo y a la Sangre de Cristo estén presentes. Tal vez sea su propia proyección incrédula que necesita de altas dosis teatrales para acabar creyendo que es cierto eso, que le recuerdo, se dice en cada Eucaristía: El sacrificio del Cordero para el perdón de nuestros pecados.

Ya solo con esas dos puntulizaciones, se ve de qué pié cojea. 



> Usted confunde cultura mundana con don de Sabiduría que un analfabeto de hace 3 siglos tenía, pues _"la fe viene de la predicación, y la predicación, por la Palabra de Cristo"_ como nos dice San Pablo y uno de los problemas de hoy es que estamos como ovejas sin pastor, porque literalmente no hay pastor desde 1958 y pasa lo que pasa, que hay que recurrir a los mamotretos que nos ocultan para reconocer la fe que nos han robado.



¿No hay predicación acaso?. ¿No se lee la Palabra de Cristo?. Pero... ¿no se predican también otras cosas 24 h al día todos los días de la semana?. ¿No se leen más palabras o se escuchan, con contenidos diametralmente opuestos?. Su falta de finura al momento de comparar épocas distintas resultaría "enternecedor" si no fuera su caso el de un recalcitrante que ya ni ve la linde como para que se entere que se ha acabado. 





> Ahora resulta que los que niegan al Hijo y a la Santísima Trinidad se salvan en su error






> , pues la falsa iglesia esta anunciando a bombo y platillo otro evangelio.
> Si usted quiere seguir en su ceguera es ya es cosa suya.



A qué Misas va usted si puede saberse porque en la mía la Trinidad goza de excelente salud y de hecho mi experiencia personal al respecto progresa adecuadamente sin que pueda encontrar puntos de fricción capaces de alarmarme, salvo alguna tontería -a mi me lo parece- de algún fogoso...

_



"22.¿Quién es el mentiroso sino el que niega que Jesús es el Cristo? Ese es el Anticristo, el que niega al Padre y al Hijo. 23.*Todo el que niega al Hijo tampoco posee al Padre*. *Quien confiesa al Hijo posee también al Padre.* 24.En cuanto a vosotros, lo que habéis oído desde el principio permanezca en vosotros. Si permanece en vosotros lo que habéis oído desde el principio, también vosotros permaneceréis en el Hijo y en el Padre, 25*.y esta es la promesa que él mismo os hizo: la vida eterna."*

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


> I Juan, 2



https://www.bibliacatolica.com.br/es/la-biblia-de-jerusalen/i-juan/2/?utm_source=bibliacatolica&utm_medium=share_text&utm_campaign=copy_and_paste

¿Dónde se dice que Jesús no es el Cristo?. ¿Lo ha dicho acaso el Papa?. Queremos saber.




> ***Recuerdo en una Basílica Catedral usurpada, en la homilía que el pastor Novus Ordo estaba diciendo a razón del neo dogma de la neoiglesia de la apocatástasis, a voz en grito dijo: "_*El antiguo catecismo estaba equivocado*, no Señor Astete, no, Dios no castiga. nos perdona a todos_" , efectivamente el pastor Novus Ordo me obligo a no volver a sus charlas adoctriantes en el error que llaman misa.
> A usted le parecera chachi piruli, a mi me pareció una apostasía y una mentira.
> 
> Han llegado esta panda de new agers y ahora dicen que los catecismos anteriores a su veneno doctrinal nocatólico estaban equivocados.



Vende un hecho aislado como una generalidad. No le negaré que hay titubeos sobre qué pesa más, si la Justicia o el Amor y las dispares respuestas que escuchamos a veces. Tampoco le negaré que el mensaje se apoya más en el amor de Dios que en la condenación, como tampoco podrá negarme que en tiempos pasados se daba más importancia a la condenación que al amor de Dios. Siendo que debe haber un amor infinito por el hombre por parte del Padre, también es cierto que éste amor no puede asfixiar el libre albedrío y en consecuencia, la responsabilidad por los propios actos. Me resulta más verosímil un Dios amoroso que se entristece por las erróneas decisiones de sus hijos, que un Dios que no mira al corazón de sus hijos cuando dicta sentencia.





> No caballero, contra el hombre están ustedes que en su clara subversión al mandato de Dios al poner al hombre sobre Este, quieren pretender hacer la vida más cómoda a costa de la Mentira que es la que hace ancha la puerta ,han cambiado el Deposito de Fe por el epicuerismo y el indiferentismo que lleva a la condenación.



¿Y dónde he dicho yo tal cosa?. ¿O dónde se dice tal cosa como que el hombre debe estar por encima del Padre?. Salga de su cueva a que le de el aire porque tiene los sentidos hechos polvo.



> Aquí no se esparce la duda, aquí se deja ver que se enfrentan 1958 años de Deposito de la Fe y 260 Papas frente a 62 años y 6 herejes, con otro magisterio, con otra liturgia, sin sacrificio, anunciando otro Evangelio y sin la Sagrada Tradición que han eliminado para generar su neoiglesia.



Es usted y los suyos quienes marcan la frontera entre el antes y el después en un ejercicio de autismo, digamos, "religioso", más pendientes de las formas que de los fondos y más pendientes de las tradiciones que de dar una respuesta adecuada a un mundo descreído y a la deriva.

Lo que usted mantienen, en una ceguera que ya resulta sospechosa, es que "toda" la verdad, "todo" el discernimiento del que es capaz el hombre con su estudio y oración, ha sido dicho y cerrado para siempre; que nada nuevo puede sernos revelado en respuesta a los cambios del mundo que estamos presenciando y que no tienen comparación, por su alcance e intensidad globales, con ningún otro. Ésto lo resuelven apelando al "modernismo", como resuelven todas sus contradicciones los progres llamando facha al que le lleve la contraria. Modernismo y facha son como sortilegios que cierran toda posibilidad de comprensión y diálogo, y en definitiva y más que nada, en escudos para quien emplea semejantes términos, tal vez porque después de todo tengan tan poca seguridad en lo que defienden que prefieren no exponerse y darlo todo por zanjado.

Hay algo muy judaizante en ese empeño por proclamar que todo está cerrado y que se acerca el fin de los tiempos. 





> Efectivamente y el suyo es tan sumamente oscuro que ni lo ve.
> Pida a Dios que le de la gracia de ver más allá de su banco de los Domingos.
> Es muy duro, pero la fe no son sentimientos y no hay que perder la esperanza, pese al duelo que se siente al ver el engaño de proporciones bíblicas que han montado.



Mi escritos son testimonios personales nada más. No espero que nadie los asuma como verdades contrastadas porque no soy ninguna autoridad. Si es mi intención hacer ver que en nuestra Iglesia hay un caudal de Fe y razón que no deja de sorprenderme cada día y de cómo interiorizar el mensaje de la Iglesia y del Papa me sirven tanto para mi vida espiritual como para entender al mundo y al hombre con una gran sensación de clarividencia. De ahí mi sorpresa. Y no tiene mayor misterio que confiar en que éste es el mejor sistema de pensamiento que existe y por tanto, el que me permite estructurar mis propias ideas, sensaciones y emociones en la seguridad de que todo tiene un propósito, una dirección y un sentido para la vida del hombre: Padre, Hijo y Espíritu Santo.


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

Es usted un hipócrita del copón. Entresaca lo que le parecen errores sin apreciar el contexto. Lo hace con el Papa como el resto de víboras que esperan morder pues es tal su condición, y que lo haga conmigo también es a su modo una manera de demostrar que actúa como un abogado a sueldo, o un conferenciante, o mercader de su mercadería sin intención alguna de comprender nada. Solo adoctrinar porque no confía en nadie, ni siquiera en Dios, pues se erige en autoridad rebelde que se cree depositaria de la Verdad sin que ésta aparezca en su actitud e intervenciones de otro modo que el acoso, la difamación y la más sublime soberbia.

Usted no viene aquí a predicar -mucho menos con el ejemplo- a pesar de haber afirmado que la Fe se gana con la predicación. ¿Qué Fe y qué o quién ha depositar una prédica como la suya que solo habla de desprecio y manías persecutorias?. 

Lo suyo son simples falacias de autoridad que pretenden sostener sus propios prejuicios en las palabras de otros papas creando con ello una división que solo está en su mente derruida... 

*Lectura del santo evangelio según san Mateo (11,25-30):*

En aquel tiempo, exclamó Jesús: «Te doy gracias, Padre, Señor de cielo y tierra, porque has escondido estas cosas a los sabios y entendidos y se las has revelado a la gente sencilla. Sí, Padre, así te ha parecido mejor. Todo me lo ha entregado mi Padre, y nadie conoce al Hijo más que el Padre, y nadie conoce al Padre sino el Hijo, y aquel a quien el Hijo se lo quiera revelar. Venid a mí todos los que estáis cansados y agobiados, y yo os aliviaré. Cargad con mi yugo y aprended de mí, que soy manso y humilde de corazón, y encontraréis vuestro descanso. Porque mi yugo es llevadero y mi carga ligera.» 

No sois sencillos porque os creeis sabios y entendidos al punto de creer conocer a Dios y al Hijo más que el Hijo conoce del Padre. 

*Salmo*
*Sal 144,1-2.8-9.10-11.13cd-14

R/.* _Bendeciré tu nombre por siempre, Dios mío, mi rey_

Te ensalzaré, Dios mío, mi rey;
bendeciré tu nombre por siempre jamás.
Día tras día, te bendeciré
y alabaré tu nombre por siempre jamás. *R/.*

El Señor es clemente y misericordioso,
lento a la cólera y rico en piedad;
el Señor es bueno con todos,
es cariñoso con todas sus criaturas. *R/.*

Que todas tus criaturas te den gracias, Señor,
que te bendigan tus fieles;
que proclamen la gloria de tu reinado,
que hablen de tus hazañas. *R/.*

El Señor es fiel a sus palabras,
bondadoso en todas sus acciones.
El Señor sostiene a los que van a caer,
endereza a los que ya se doblan. *R/.*

Grande es vuestro temor que reaccionáis como escorpiones que solo temen perder su cáscara...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Ya se le ha dicho que la Iglesia tiene autoridad para modificar el ritual eucaristico, pues la misa en latin es tambien una modificación de la ultima cena, y si la Iglesia tiene autoridad para modificarsela a Cristo, tiene más para modificarse a si misma.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Puede, por eso modificó la ultima cena en donde Cristo digo _haced esto _y ha podido modificar mucho de lo contenido en el AT.
Segun tú la Iglesia puede modificarle la ultima cena a Cristo, y que sea por ejemplo al mediodia, pero no puede modificar sus propios canones acerca de como hacerse la misa. El nivel de idiocia es importante.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Dejate de matematicas hereticas trucadas para tontos del haba

Cristo dice HACED ESTO; una sencilla cena en donde hay una consagración. Y la Iglesia la modificó incluyendo un montón de oraciones y protocolo que no habia alli. Por lo que si La Iglesia tiene autoridad para modificarle a Cristo, con mas razón puede modificar sus propios ritos.


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

Se ve que le he tocado alguna fibra cuando todo lo que puede decir de mi es acusarme de algo que desconoce completamente. Luego tira, como de costumbre, del ritual de los memes al puro estilo judaizante y protestantoide. Llego incluso a dudar de que use correctamente conceptos como "modernismo" pues al parecer todo lo que le cree la más mínima perturbación -pruebas de Fe de toda la vida- las evita como los zombis la luz del sol.

No entra en los temas sino para sentenciar y acusar usando textos fuera de contexto como lo hicieran los fariseos y los escribas con la Ley en contra de Jesucristo. 

Sed mansos de corazón, nos dice a todos todo el tiempo, pero su espíritu no está tranquilo y anda en una lucha que no le da respiro para confiar en sus propias oraciones si es que siente de verdad que Cristo deba escucharle a usted en sus acusaciones más que a los que pedimos porque dirija y sustente a éste Papa y a los que vengan.

No es nuestra misión ni deber de católicos de base andar corrigiendo nada fuera de los lugares adecuados en los que se ponen sobre la mesa todas las dudas e inquietudes. Ustedes las lanzan al mundo; un mundo deseoso de ver conflictos dentro de la Iglesia y que se alimenta de las acusaciones que con tanta desvergüenza nos expone cada vez que se le ofrece la ocasión aunque no venga realmente al caso.

Esa tozudez, ese rigor, ha de romperles el espinazo. No sería la primer vez en la historia que un soberbio acabe "comprendiendo" que la Ley de Cristo no puede ser tan dura y termine asumiendo lo equivocados que estaban todos -salvo él- sin percatarse de que su problema no estaba en ser un pecador impenitente, sino en no aceptar que él también era otro pecador como aquellos a los que trataba de ajustar las cuentas. 

Hay algo misterioso que relaciona el pecado con la autoestima sobre todo en los duros de corazón que acaban siendo rencorosos contra ellos mismos hasta superar el umbral de lo soportable. Son los soberbios que tienen más esperanzas en su propia autosalvación por méritos propios los que andan mirando las conductas ajenas como si en los pecados de los demás encontraran un pedestal en el que erigirse como los auténticos preferidos.

P.D. Ariki, muy bueno recordar a estos puristas que la primera Eucaristía no fuera ni en latín ni según ningún otro rito posterior. Eso de andar poniendo el hito de lo "corecto" a lo largo de la historia acaban creando situaciones hilarantes como ésta.


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

Breve historia de la Eucaristía
El Concilio Vaticano II quiso hacer de la eucaristía una celebración de la comunidad entera


Por: Michael Pennock | Fuente: foro.univision.com

Como todos los sacramentos, la celebración de la eucaristía ha cambiado a través de los siglos. Nuestra pequeña historia enfatizará algunos hechos sobresalientes de cada era.


*Los Primeros Años*

Hemos visto cómo la Eucaristía comenzó en La Última Cena y cómo las primeras comunidades siguieron el mandato de Jesús de “partir el pan” en su nombre. (Hechos 2:42).

En la Primera Carta a los Corintios, San Pablo describe una eucaristía que se celebraba en una cena comunitaria, que se compartía en las casas de los primeros cristianos. En esta cena se incluía la bendición del pan y del vino, el partir el pan y la comunión. San Pablo nos relata los abusos en esta cena comunitaria. Por ejemplo, algunas personas bebían demasiado; otras se olvidaban de compartir la cena con los pobres que estaban entre ellos. Esto dejó atónito a Pablo ya que el propósito de la cena era la de celebrar al Señor en medio de ellos. El comportarse egoístamente traía consigo una advertencia muy seria: “Cada uno ha de examinarse a sí mismo y sólo entonces comer del pan o beber de la copa; porque la persona que come y bebe sin reconocer al cuerpo está comiendo y bebiendo su propia condenación." (1 Cor 11:28-29).

Muy pronto, la eucaristía ya no se celebraba en la cena. Por ejemplo, cuando San Justino escribe sobre la Eucaristía en el 150, no menciona la cena. Mientras el número de cristianos crecía, la Eucaristía se celebraba independientemente de la cena comunitaria.


*El Segundo/Tercer Siglos*

Una vez que la comunidad apostólica ya no existía, la liturgia que se desarrolló usaba cada vez más, leía, y reflexionaba en lo que habían escrito los líderes de la primera generación así como Pablo. Cuando los judío-cristianos ya no eran bienvenidos en el servicio de la sinagoga, ellos agregaron las oraciones, cantos, cánticos y homilía a la liturgia eucarística. Hoy en día reconocemos este desarrollo como la liturgia de la palabra.

En estos primeros días, el celebrante de la liturgia tenía amplia libertad para componer sus propias oraciones para la misa. Sin embargo, pronto todos tenían las mismas normas ya que las diferentes comunidades comenzaron a adoptar las oraciones de sus celebrantes más elocuentes así como Hipólito (c. 215).


*Siglos Cuarto al Octavo*

La aceptación del cristianismo por Constantino (313) llevó a que se difundiera rápidamente en el Imperio Romano. Esto llevó a cambios significativos en la celebración de la liturgia.

- El latín se convirtió en el idioma estándar de la liturgia (384) ya que era el lenguaje común en el mundo romano.

- El aumento del número de cristianos hizo que se salieran de las casas. Al comienzo las asambleas se reunían en las basílicas (edificios imperiales); más tarde construyeron y dedicaron iglesias.

- El aspecto del sacrificio de la Eucaristía creció en importancia mientras que el simbolismo de la cena se fue desvaneciendo.

La teología del período enfatizaba la divinidad de Cristo. Esto llevó a que la gente se sintiera menos digna de acercarse al Señor, el creador y el juez del universo. Como resultado, menos gente se acercaba a recibir la comunión.


*La Edad Media (Siglos 9°- 15°)*

Los teólogos de esta era debatieron el significado de la “presencia real” de Cristo en el pan y el vino eucarísticos. Usaron el término transubstanciación para describir el misterio del pan y el vino que se convierten en el cuerpo y la sangre de Jesús resucitado aunque aún tengan las apariencias del pan y del vino.

Las iglesias grandes, el énfasis de que la misa es un sacrificio, el sentimiento cada vez mayor de que los laicos eran espectadores del drama que se desarrollaba en el altar, todo esto llevó a que se creyera que la consagración era la parte principal de la misa. El énfasis no era tanto en recibir a Jesús en la comunión sino en ver y adorar al Señor en la eucaristía. Como eran muy pocos los laicos que recibían la comunión, un barquillo pequeño y redondo (que se le nombró hostia, del latín “víctima sacrificial”) se sustituyó por la barra del pan.

Como habían muy pocos que recibían la santa comunión, el Cuarto Concilio Laterano (1215) pasó la ley que exigía que los católicos recibieran la comunión por lo menos una vez al año. Se originaron las prácticas que se enfocaban en la devoción eucarística. Estas incluían el elevar la hostia y el cáliz durante la misa, bendición, exposición, las cuarenta horas y la fiesta de Corpus Christi (el cuerpo de Cristo).


*Desde la Reforma hasta el Siglo Veinte*

El siglo dieciséis nos trajo la Reforma Protestante. El Concilio de Trento (1545-1565) se convocó para corregir algunos de los abusos que se cometían en la Iglesia. También defendió algunas de las creencias católicas que los reformadores habían atacado. En el área de la eucaristía, los padres de la iglesia reafirmaron la presencia real de Jesús y lo adecuado del término teológico transubstanciación. También defendieron la naturaleza sacrificial de la misa en contra de los reformadores. Lo más significativo fue que el Papa Pío V publicó el Misal Romano (1570) para que el rito oficial tuviera uniformidad. La Iglesia lo usó durante los siguientes cuatrocientos años.

La devoción al santísimo sacramento siguió floreciendo, aunque la gente recibía la comunión raras veces. Eso fue hasta 1910 cuando el Papa Pío X permitió que los niños que hubieran llegado a la edad de la razón recibieran la santa comunión y animaba a que todos los fieles recibieran la comunión frecuentemente.


*La Eucaristía Hoy en Día*

Hace muchos años, los teólogos comenzaron un movimiento litúrgico que fue aceptado por los líderes de la Iglesia y esto llevó a algunas reformas importantes en la liturgia. El documento clave del Vaticano II La Constitución de la Sagrada Liturgia (1963) fue el punto más saliente del movimiento de la reforma. Eso llevó a la renovación de todos los sacramentos. Los cambios importantes que hoy los damos por hecho incluyen lo siguiente.

- Celebramos la misa en el lenguaje vernáculo para que podamos entender plenamente lo que quiere decir la misa.

- La liturgia de la palabra tiene mayor importancia. Las pautas indicaban al homilista a que desarrollara su homilía basándose en las lecturas. Las lecturas dominicales giraban alrededor de un ciclo de tres años. Este énfasis ha ayudado a que los católicos descubran las sagradas escrituras.

- Ahora el altar está de frente a la gente. Esto invita a un mejor entendimiento de lo que está pasando en la eucaristía. Simbólicamente también, la misa invita a todos los que están presentes a que participen más plenamente.

- La misa de hoy incluye la Oración de los Fieles, que es un vínculo entre la devoción eucarística y la iglesia universal, el mundo y todos los que están sufriendo en la comunidad.

- La participación activa de la congregación es un aspecto importante de la liturgia después del Vaticano II. Antes, era muy común hablar de “ir a misa.” Hoy, hacemos hincapié en “celebrar la eucaristía.” La misa no es un asunto privado. Es un culto público en donde la comunidad, dirigida por el sacerdote, se une para agradecer, alabar y adorar a Dios todos juntos.

- El rito actual permite recibir la comunión en la mano y la comunión bajo las dos especies.

- Los laicos pueden servir en muchos de los ministerios litúrgicos, por ejemplo, como lectores, ministros eucarísticos, miembros del coro, ujieres y portadores de las ofrendas.


En resumen, el Vaticano II quiso hacer de la eucaristía una celebración de la comunidad entera. Muchas de las reformas nos ayudan a entender mejor el simbolismo y el significado de la misa. También nos ayudan a que nos reunamos todos juntos como una comunidad.

Breve historia de la Eucaristía


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Gracias @BGA, la ultima cena es la que es. Cristo con sus Apostoles cenando en una casa en donde hablarian y les enseñaria como maestro, el sacrifio en las especies dandolos a las manos. Y dice sobre ello, _haced esto. _

La iglesia fue modificandolo guiado por el espiritu santo y tiene autoridad para trasformar ese evento en un despliege de preciosidad y culminarla. Pero ahora el espiritu santo a demandado algo más sencillo y aprehensible, quizas adecuandose a una menor formación catolica de la población y a una misión pastoral. Sus razones habrá.

Pero para algunas soberbias se ha vuelto demasiado sencillo, bueno pues que atiendan a la ultima cena



BGA dijo:


> P.D. Ariki, muy bueno recordar a estos puristas que la primera Eucaristía no fuera ni en latín ni según ningún otro rito posterior. Eso de andar poniendo el hito de lo "corecto" a lo largo de la historia acaban creando situaciones hilarantes como ésta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Muy bien traido, según el protestonto de kairos, el septimo de 8 payasos del activismo sedegarajista, Cristo les entregó un misal tridentino a los Apostoles. Asi construye una ficcción para no tener que enfrentarse a que la defensa ferrea de la misa en latin, es sobre algo construido alterando la ultima cena. Hay mas distancia entre la misa tridentina y la ultima cena que la misa tridentina y el novus ordo, que es un a medio camino.

Se montan sus peliculas.



BGA dijo:


> Breve historia de la Eucaristía
> El Concilio Vaticano II quiso hacer de la eucaristía una celebración de la comunidad entera
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

Me parto y me mondo a partes iguales. Su retrato de hombre piadoso va derivando en Dorian Grey a toda pastilla.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

usted no tiene fe catolica, si la tubiera admitiria la autoridad apostolica de la iglesia para atar y desatar en el cielo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Te ha dedicado unos insultos bastante agrios, se está sapo pochizando por momentos el protestonto. Luego pondra unos ave marias en publico como buen fariseo



BGA dijo:


> Me parto y me mondo a partes iguales. Su retrato de hombre piadoso va derivando en Dorian Grey a toda pastilla.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

te afectan a ti


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

La autoridad de la Iglesia es mayor que la del canon de la misa tridentina, es lo que le da autoridad al canon tridentino, sin la iglesia es una desolación.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Prescripción que segun los evangelios es una cena en donde se consagra pan y vino. _Y acabada la cena tomo.............._

Tu pretendes que es prescripción es un misal tridentino, cosa que es falso. Cristo instituyó la eucaristia segun el orden de la ultima cena, no segun lo que te convenga.

Te lo vuelvo a repetir mequetrefe, si la Iglesia le puede modificar el orden a Cristo, puede modificar su propio orden tranquilamente. Tiene las llaves del cielo y cuenta con el Espiritu Santo.


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

Otro ejemplo para la colección que parece abundante a la par que tóxica... ¿Es usted quien decide lo que es herejía o se contenta con acusar de herejía apelando a escritos cuyo destinatario previamente establecen ustedes en la figura de los papas post-conciliares?. 

Técnica vieja que han empleado los difamadores de hoy y de siempre: dirige la atención de tu parroquia en contra del honor de una persona y luego apoya esa labor calumniosa con textos que tengan que ver con las acusaciones que ha hecho con anterioridad aunque no venga a cuento ni su autor tuviera en mente la figura concreta de sus propias obsesiones.

Luego habla de sensaciones y de sensacionalismo, cuando no es capaz de argumentar racionalmente la relación para usted "evidente" entre lo que dijera alguien hace unos siglos y lo que está ocurriendo con personas concretas, ni más ni menos que con toda la jerarquía católica desde hace 60 años, aunque no empezó tan atrás como le han recordado sino muy recientemente con el Papa Franscisco. El meme, usted lo sabe como yo, no es la frase en sí, sino ofrecerla en un contexto precocinado de acusación y mentiras. Y como no creo que sea usted tan simple como para no distinguir que una frase a la espera de cualquier contexto es un puro meme de la misma frase en el contexto que fuera dicha o escrita, no tengo por menos que estar seguro de que sus intenciones ni son católicas ni siquiera bien intencionadas.

Vieja estrategia como la ya conocida de los evangélicos que pretenden poner en evidencia la honestidad católica ante la falta ordinaria de preparación exegética; si no te sabes de memoria toda la Biiblia, nunca serás un cristiano. Lo que importa es "conocer" y marcar la diferencia. Lo que no importa nada es cómo ese conocimiento ha sido capaz de penetrar su corazón engreído y porqué no decirlo, su falta de escrúpulos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Mira que eres tonto, si la iglesia tiene autoridad de crear un sello de anatema, puede levantar ese sello por la misma autoridad. ATAR Y DESATAR. Y eso pasando por alto el hecho notorio de que te eriges como juez de herejias que es como poner a un ciego piloto de Moto GP


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

*Pretendes revocar el orden de la ultima cena *con enseñanzas de Cristo que no constan en ningun lado solo para cuadrar tu heretica posición. Patetico, con ese argumento puedes justificar cualquier cosa.

Como lutero modificando la biblia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

El autonombramiento de ser autoridad y juez es bastante moderno y heretico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Atención a la ultima payasada de @Kairós, Cristo ya les enseño a sus apostoles a oficiar la misa tridentina, en Latín, como tenian que ser los ropajes, las fases ect. En fin. Como sucedia con Lutero, que era incapaz de doblar su conciencia a las escrituras y terminó modificando el _solo por la fe_. Estos soberbios tambien quieren doblar la tradición para adecuarla a la infalibilidad de su juicio.

Mucha sola escritura y mucha sola tradición pero luego se la benefician cuando quieren


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

Me viene al pelo ese "meme" como ejemplo de lo anterior. El modernismo al que se refiere es al de la sociedad en su conjunto, desde las capaz políticas a las corrientes y llanas. Ese modernismo en palabras del Papa S. Pío X, lo proyectan ustedes sobre la actual Iglesia sin cortarse un pelo, como si se tratara de una profecía con tiempo y nombres concretos. 

Otro papa, también Santo, S. Pablo VI, dijo que el humo de Satanás había entrado en la Iglesia. Esta frase es cacareada por todo el mundo como si fuera una acto de auto-inculpación. Vamos, que el propio Papa se estaría reconociendo como humo o como grieta... Y peor, que reconociéndose tal no hubiera dado marcha atrás asumiendo los hechos consumados.

Aquí fragmentos de sus escritos sobre el asunto. Vemos en qué medida le afecta a él o tal vez se trate de esos iracundos de la "Ley" además de otros que por desgracia sin ha contribuido a crear una idea deslavaza por sus -éstos sí- espíritu modernista.



> Estamos a principios de la década de los 70’s. Son tiempos agitados en el mundo y en la Iglesia. Vivimos la inmediata época post conciliar. El papa Pablo VI escribe una carta que permanecerá inédita hasta 2018, cuando el contenido es revelado en el libro «La barca di Paolo» («La barca de Pablo»), del sacerdote Leonardo Sapienza, regente de la Casa Pontificia.
> 
> Es el 29 de junio de 1972. Pablo VI tiene cada vez más la clara impresión de que existe algo de profundo y de negativo que aflige a la Iglesia crecientemente. El camino de la secularización y la falta de unidad interna están volviéndose dos grandes problemas para la Iglesia en el mundo entero.
> 
> ...



«El humo de Satanás entró en la Iglesia»: ¿qué quiso decir el Papa con eso?

Secularización y falta de unidad interna. Ése es el problema que los antiseculares garajistas, promoviendo la discordia, son incapaces de afrontar en el seno de la propia Iglesia.

Amigos y amigas, nadie niega que existen corrientes vivamente enfrentadas dentro de la Iglesia Católica y nadie debería dudar sin embargo que Cristo no abandonará a su Iglesia nunca. Si esta Iglesia, como afirman los Kairoses de la vida, está en herejía y apostasía flagrantes, ¿qué Iglesia universal nos queda a la que dirigir nuestra confianza pues es el mismo Cristo quien todavía la sostiene?.

Si ya es grabe el intento de desafección que procuran estos lenguaraces, más grave es aún lo que viene después: ¿dónde puedo depositar mi confianza católica, acaso en un garaje o en la interpretación "despierta" de mi propia cosecha?.


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

De S. Pío X algunos "conservadores" dirían ahora lo mismo que dicen contra Francisco, lo mismo que dijeron los "conservadores" de su época:



> El martes 21 de agosto la iglesia celebrará la fiesta de San Pío X, *un Papa recordado por sus muestras de humildad y caridad con los más necesitados, su firme deseo por mantener la sana doctrina de la Iglesia ante el error del modernismo y por aplicar importantes reformas.*
> 
> 
> “La doctrina católica nos enseña que el primer deber de la caridad no está en la tolerancia de las convicciones erróneas por sinceras que sean, ni en la indiferencia teórica o práctica para el error o el vicio en el que vemos sumidos a nuestros hermanos, sino en el celo por su mejoramiento intelectual y moral, no menos que en el celo por su bienestar material”, escribió San Pío X en su encíclica Notre Charge Apostolique.
> ...



Y respecto a la grosera acusación de que S. Pablo VI (Montini para los "amigos") eliminara el juramento:

*



PROFESIÓN DE FE

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> Yo, N., creo con fe firme y profeso todas y cada una de las cosas contenidas en el Símbolo de la fe, a saber:
> 
> Creo en un solo Dios, Padre todopoderoso, Creador del cielo y de la tierra, de todo lo visible y lo invisible.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

Ah comunista... Si hubiera sido un político de buena cuna y de origen liberal, no sería comunista y entonces no habría ningún problema. Sin duda...


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

*PROFESIÓN DE FE*

Yo, N., creo con fe firme y profeso todas y cada una de las cosas contenidas en el Símbolo de la fe, a saber:

Creo en un solo Dios, Padre todopoderoso, Creador del cielo y de la tierra, de todo lo visible y lo invisible.

Creo en un solo Señor, Jesucristo, Hijo único de Dios, nacido del Padre antes de todos los siglos: Dios de Dios, Luz de Luz, Dios verdadero de Dios verdadero, engendrado, no creado, de la misma naturaleza del Padre, por quien todo fue hecho; que por nosotros, los hombres, y por nuestra salvación bajó del cielo, y por obra del Espíritu Santo se encarnó de María, la Virgen, y se hizo hombre; y por nuestra causa fue crucificado en tiempos de Poncio Pilato; padeció y fue sepultado, y resucitó al tercer día, según las Escrituras, y subió al cielo, y está sentado a la derecha del Padre; y de nuevo vendrá con gloria para juzgar a vivos y muertos, y su reino no tendrá fin.

Creo en el Espíritu Santo, Señor y dador de vida, que procede del Padre y del Hijo, que con el Padre y el Hijo recibe una misma adoración y gloria, y que habló por los profetas. Creo en la Iglesia, que es una, santa, católica y apostólica. Confieso que hay un solo bautismo para el perdón de los pecados. Espero la resurrección de los muertos y la vida del mundo futuro. Amén.

Creo, también, con fe firme, todo aquello que se contiene en la Palabra de Dios escrita o transmitida por la Tradición, y que la Iglesia propone para ser creído, como divinamente revelado, mediante un juicio solemne o mediante el Magisterio ordinario y universal.

Acepto y retengo firmemente, asimismo, todas y cada una de las cosas sobre la doctrina de la fe y las costumbres propuestas por la Iglesia de modo definitivo.

Me adhiero, además, con religioso obsequio de voluntad y entendimiento a las doctrinas enunciadas por el Romano Pontífice o por el Colegio de los Obispos cuando ejercen el Magisterio auténtico, aunque no tengan la intención de proclamarlas con un acto definitivo.


*JURAMENTO DE FIDELIDAD AL ASUMIR UN OFICIO QUE SE HA DE EJERCER EN NOMBRE DE LA IGLESIA*

Yo, N., al asumir el oficio..., prometo mantenerme siempre en comunión con la Iglesia católica, tanto en lo que exprese de palabra como en mi manera de obrar.

Cumpliré con gran diligencia y fidelidad las obligaciones a las que estoy comprometido con la Iglesia tanto universal como particular, en la que he sido llamado a ejercer mi servicio, según lo establecido por el derecho.

En el ejercicio del ministerio que me ha sido confiado en nombre de la Iglesia, conservaré íntegro el depósito de la fe y lo transmitiré y explicaré fielmente; evitando, por tanto, cualquier doctrina que le sea contraria.

Seguiré y promoveré la disciplina común a toda la Iglesia, y observaré todas las leyes eclesiásticas, ante todo aquellas contenidas en el Código de Derecho Canónico.

Con obediencia cristiana acataré lo que enseñen los sagrados pastores, como doctores y maestros auténticos de la fe, y lo que establezcan como guías de la Iglesia, y ayudaré fielmente a los obispos diocesanos para que la acción apostólica que he de ejercer en nombre y por mandato de la Iglesia, se realice siempre en comunión con ella.

Que así Dios me ayude y estos santos evangelios que toco con mis manos.


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

Y usted un falsario que tiene en los ojos un lector de barras y es posible que también de estrellas.


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

Tema 14: Errores comunes en la recepción del Concilio - Ultra-tradicionalismo.
Uno de los errores más comunes en cuanto a la recepción del Concilio Vaticano II se da en los circulos de tendencia tradicionalista radical


Por: Jose Miguel Arraiz | Fuente: Apologetica.catolica.org








Uno de los errores más comunes en cuanto a la recepción del Concilio Vaticano II se da en los circulos de tendencia tradicionalista radical, que afirman que el Concilio Vaticano II se ha apartado de la Tradición de la Iglesia en puntos sustanciales y perennes de la fe católica. Algunos de estos grupos, como los sedevacantistas, llegan al extremo de afirmar que la Sede Apostólica está vacante (135) y acusan a los Papas posteriores al Concilio Vaticano II de haber caido en herejía. Otros menos radicales, como los lefebvrianos y filo-lefebvrianos, reconocen los Papas como legítimos, pero rechazan varios puntos del Concilio Vaticano II.

*Características del ultra-tradicionalismo*

Entre las características comunes entre estos círculos tradicionalistas están(136):

1. Creen que la Misa del Novus ordo es o inválida, y aquellos que la consideran válida la sostienen que es "objetivamente ofensiva a Dios", "protestantizada", "aguada", etc. Suelen utilizar calificativos despectivos para identificarla, como "misa de Bugini".

2. Creen que el Concilio Vaticano II es cualitativamente diferente de los concilios anteriores, o inválido, o intrínsecamente herético, o un concilio con pensamientos con "ambigüedad modernista" o una corrupción o "evolución" de la doctrina católica dogmática, como opuesta al consistente desarrollo (Newmaniana, Vicenciana o Tomista), tal que no es vinculante a los católicos y puede ser no obedecido.

3. Creen que el Vaticano II es la raíz y causa central de la presente crisis modernista.

4. Creen que el pontificado de Juan XXIII, Pablo XI y Juan Pablo II son cualitativamente diferentes de sus predecesores, o que ellos conscientemente (o incluso inconscientemente) presiden sobre la destrucción de la tradicional fe católica.

5. Creen que el ecumenismo o la noción de libertad religiosa, o la salvación fuera de la Iglesia, propiamente entendida a la luz de la Sagrada Tradición como promulgada y desarrollada especialmente por el Vaticano II es una radical innovación no presente en la previamente recibida tradición católica.

6. Creen que la Iglesia Católica institucionalmente hablando puede realmente alejarse de la verdadera fe (defectibilidad). Esto incluye nociones conspiratorias de que la iglesia podría substancial e institucionalmente ser infiltrada por movimientos como la masonería, nuevo orden mundial, secularismo radical o humanismo, elementos protestantes, etc.

7. Aplican a la Tradición católica el principio protestante del juicio privado, y terminan adhiriéndose a una noción imperfecta de la Tradición(137) basada en su propia manera de pensar e inmune a cualquier desarrollo posterior, por decir, a 1958.


*Breve análisis de las objeciones tradicionalistas

1.-¿ Continuidad o ruptura con la Tradición de la Iglesia?*

Como se mencionó la lección anterior, el Magisterio de la Iglesia ha rechazado reiteradamente la objeción de que el Concilio Vaticano II significó una ruptura con la Tradición de la Iglesia, y ha insistido en que la recta recepción de los textos conciliares está en la hermenéutica de la reforma en la continuidad(138). Cuando el Papa era prefecto de la Congregación para la doctrina de la fe salió al paso de estos errores y escribió en una carta a Mons. Lefebvre:

_"...hay que señalar que en función de los diversos grados de autoridad de los textos conciliares no se excluye la crítica de algunas de sus expresiones, realizada según las reglas generales de adhesión al Magisterio. Puede incluso expresar el deseo de que se produzca una declaración o un desarrollo explicativo sobre un punto u otro._

*No puede usted afirmar, sin embargo, la incompatibilidad de los textos conciliares, que son textos magisteriales, con el Magisterio y la Tradición.* _Puede decir que, personalmente, no ve esa compatibilidad y pedir, por lo tanto, a la Sede Apostólica que la explique. En cambio,_ *si, por el contrario, usted afirma la imposibilidad de dicha explicación, se opone profundamente a la estructura fundamental de la fe católica,* _a la obediencia y humildad de la fe eclesial que afirma profesar cuando, al final de su carta, recuerda la fe que le fue enseñada a lo largo de su infancia y en la Ciudad Eterna."_(139)

*2.-Objeciones respecto al Novus Ordo*

Los tradicionalistas radicales suelen alegar que la liturgia del Novus Ordo es inválida, y aquellos que reconocen que es válida entienden que es ofensiva a Dios, herética, protestantizada, y otras cosas similares. Hay que responder que sólo la autoridad de la Iglesia puede declarar lo que es legítimo y lo que no lo es en la celebración de los sacramentos, especialmente en la celebración de la santísima Eucaristía(140). El Papa Pío XII había enseñado incluso antes del Concilio Vaticano II:

_"«La jerarquía eclesiástica ha ejercitado siempre este su derecho en materia litúrgica, instruyendo y ordenando el culto divino y enriqueciéndolo con esplendor y decoro cada vez mayor para gloria de Dios y bien de los hombres. Tampoco ha vacilado, por otra parte dejando a salvo la sustancia del sacrificio eucarístico y de los sacramentos en cambiar lo que no estaba en consonancia y añadir lo que parecía contribuir más al honor de Jesucristo y de la augusta Trinidad y a la instrucción y saludable estímulo del pueblo cristiano.

«Efectivamente, la sagrada liturgia consta de elementos humanos y divinos: éstos, evidentemente, no pueden ser alterados por los hombres, ya que han sido instituidos por el divino Redentor; aquéllos, en cambio, con aprobación de la jerarquía eclesiástica, asistida por el Espíritu Santo, pueden experimentar modificaciones diversas, según lo exijan los tiempos, las cosas y las almas. De aquí procede la magnífica diversidad de los ritos orientales y occidentales»_(141)

*3.-El ecumenismo*

Otra de las objeciones comunes de sectores tradicionalistas se da respecto al decreto sobre el ecumenismo, al cual acusan de contradecir la enseñanza de Papas anteriores, la encíclica Mortalium Animos del Papa Pio XI, y de haber caído en un relativismo que equipara las religiones falsas con la verdadera. A esto hay que responder que no es cierto. La encíclica _Mortalium Animos_ rechaza un ecumenismo irenista en donde se relativizan las verdades de fe y se busca una unidad basada en un máximo común denominador de las distintas creencias(142). El decreto _Unitatis Redintegratio_ en cambio aboga por un ecumenismo en donde la verdad católica debe ser expuesta claramente evitando cualquier tipo de falso irenismo que pueda oscurecerla. A este respecto enseña el Concilio:

*"Es totalmente necesario que se exponga con claridad toda la doctrina.* _nada es tan ajeno al ecumenismo como el falso irenismo, que pretendiera desvirtuar la pureza de la doctrina católica y obscurecer su genuino y verdadero sentido._

*La fe católica hay que exponerla al mismo tiempo con más* _profundidad y_ *con más rectitud, para que tanto por la forma como por las palabras pueda ser cabalmente comprendida también por los hermanos separados."*(143)

Es falso también que el decreto equipara las religiones falsas con la verdadera. Ocurre más bien todo lo contrario y a este respecto al decreto afirma que *"solamente por medio de la Iglesia católica de Cristo, que es auxilio general de la salvación, puede conseguirse la plenitud total de los medios salvíficos"*(144)

*4.-Libertad Religiosa*

Otro de los documentos más rechazados por parte de algunos de estos círculos tradicionalistas es la declaración de la libertad religiosa _Dignitatis Humanae._ Alegan que contradice el magisterio de Papas anteriores y que otorga el mismo derecho a las religiones falsas que a la religión verdadera. Esto también es falso y ya en el Informe Oficial sobre la libertad religiosa, presentado por Mons. Émile De Smedt, obispo de Brujas, Bélgica, presentado a los Padres Conciliares, con el «nihil obstat» de la Comisión Teológica del Concilio, interpretaba la declaración de la siguiente manera:

_«La expresión "libertad religiosa" tiene un significado bien determinado. Se crearía una gran confusión en nuestros debates si algunos Padres asignasen a esta expresión un significado distinto del que se le da en este texto.

«Al defender la libertad religiosa, -No se sugiere que le corresponda al ser humano considerar el problema de la religión como le plazca, sin admitir ninguna obligación moral, y decidir a su gusto si abraza o no la religión (indiferentismo religioso);

-No se afirma que la conciencia humana sea libre, en el sentido de no estar sujeta a ninguna ley, es decir, exenta de cualquier obligación para con Dios (laicismo);

-No dice que el error deba tener los mismos derechos que la verdad, como si no hubiera ninguna norma objetiva de la verdad (relativismo doctrinal);

-Tampoco se admite que el hombre tenga, de alguna manera, un cierto derecho a complacerse tranquilamente en la incertidumbre (pesimismo diletante).

Si alguien persiste obstinadamente en asignar uno de esos significados a la expresión "libertad religiosa", daría a nuestro texto un sentido que no admiten ni las palabras ni nuestra intención"_(145)

Esto lo confirma el inicio de la declaración donde se clarifica a qué tipo de libertad religiosa se refiere al Concilio:

_"Ahora bien, puesto que la libertad religiosa que exigen los hombres para el cumplimiento de su obligación de rendir culto a Dios,_ *se refiere a la inmunidad de coacción en la sociedad civil, deja íntegra la doctrina tradicional católica acerca del deber moral de los hombres y de las sociedades para con la verdadera religión y la única Iglesia de Cristo."*(146)

(Precisamente cuando el concepto de libertad religiosa civil daba a entender la expulsión de toda manifestación religiosa en el ámbito públiol, con particular énfasis precisamente en contra de las manifestaciones católicas bajo la "idea" de que la libertad la ejerce uno desde dentro para no contagiar, cosa que no se exige a otras manifestaciones civiles que no siendo religiosas son claramente ideológicas y adoctrinadoras. 

El "rigorista" entiende, sin embargo, un ideferentismo por parte católica cuando en realidad se está asegurando su propio espacio vital en contra de quienes la han perseguido y persiguen ahora más que nunca).

*5.-La colegialidad de los obispos*

También rechazan estos grupos la colegialidad de los obispos tal como la enseña la declaración dogmática de la Iglesia _Lumen Gentium,_ alegando que atenta contra el Primado de Pedro, solemnemente definido por el Concilio Vaticano I, lo cual también es falso.

En primer lugar es importante resaltar que la colegialidad de los obispos no es una doctrina nueva, y desde muy antiguo era tenida en gran honor. Rectamente entendida, expresa una verdad de fe, exalta el Primado del Papa y manifiesta adecuadamente la relación de los obispos entre sí y con el Papa.

Los textos del Concilio Vaticano II no solo no contradicen los documentos del Concilio Vaticano I, sino que los complementan de manera que lejos de disminuir, exaltan aún más la singular y única figura del Papa. Una evidencia de esto lo tenemos en la "Nota explicativa previa" al capítulo III de la Constitución Dogmática sobre la Iglesia _Lumen Gentium_ que, ciertamente es un documento conciliar (aunque no considerado materialmente), votado y aprobado en la congregación general 123, el día 16 de noviembre de 1964, y en la congregación publica final ante el Papa. En esta celebre "Nota" los Padres Conciliares votaron el texto del capítulo III según la interpretación de la "Nota", que es "fuente auténtica de interpretación de este gran documento conciliar"

*6.-Concilio pastoral*

Otra objeción continuamente utilizada por estos grupos, es que el Concilio Vaticano II es un concilio pastoral y por tanto solo un ejercicio del Magisterio ordinario no infalible del que es lícito disentir sin caer en herejía.

Lo primero que hay que resaltar es que aunque el Concilio Vaticano II sea un Concilio pastoral no implica que no sea también doctrinal. El Papa en el discurso de apertura aclaraba que por ser pastoral no por eso renunciaba a transmitir la doctrina pura e íntegra sin atenuaciones:

_"[El concilio]_ *quiere transmitir la doctrina pura e íntegra, sin atenuaciones,* _que durante veinte siglos, a pesar de las dificultades y luchas, se ha convertido en patrimonio común...Nuestro deber no es sólo custodiar este tesoro precioso, como si únicamente nos ocupásemos de la antigüedad, sino también dedicarnos con voluntad diligente, sin temores, a la labor que exige nuestro tiempo, prosiguiendo el camino que la Iglesia recorre desde hace veinte siglos...Una cosa es el depósito mismo de la fe, es decir, las verdades que contiene nuestra venerada doctrina, y otra la manera como se expresa, y de ello ha de tenerse gran cuenta, con paciencia si fuera necesario; ateniéndose a las normas y exigencias de un magisterio de carácter prevalentemente pastoral"_

Mons. Lefebvre fue una de las personas que intentó justificar su rechazo al Concilio Vaticano II alegando que era un Concilio pastoral, y recibió la tajante respuesta del Papa Pablo VI:

_«Nada de lo decretado en ese Concilio, como en las reformas [litúrgicas] que Nos hemos decidido llevar a cabo, se opone a lo que la Tradición Bi milenaria de la Iglesia considera fundamental e inmutable. De todo esto somos Nosotros garantes, en virtud, no de nuestra cualidades personales, sino por la tarea que el Señor nos ha confiado como sucesor legítimo de Pedro y de la asistencia especial que nos ha prometido, como a Pedro: "He rogado por ti con el fin de que tu fe no desfallezca" (Lc 22,32). Con Nosotros es garante de esto el episcopado universal. Nuevamente,_ *usted no puede distinguir lo que es pastoral de lo que es dogmático para aceptar algunos textos del concilio y rechazar otros»*(147).

Es cierto que el Concilio Vaticano II es Magisterio ordinario, pero el magisterio ordinario también exige un tipo especial de asentimiento que se denomina obsequio religioso. A este respecto enseña la Iglesia:

_" El tercer apartado, que dice:_ *«Me adhiero, además, con religioso asentimiento de voluntad y entendimiento, a las doctrinas enunciadas por el Romano Pontífice o por el Colegio de los Obispos cuando ejercen el Magisterio auténtico, aunque no tengan la intención de proclamarlas con un acto definitivo»*, _encuentra su lugar en los cann. 752 del Código de Derecho Canónico y 599 del Código de Cánones de las Iglesias Orientales"_(148)



*Bibliografía y otras fuentes consultadas*

Cardenal Ratzinger, Informe sobre la fe
P. José María Iraburu, Filolefebvrianos
Dave Armstrong, Pensées of Catholic Traditionalism
Patrick Madrid, Pete Vere, More Catholic than the pope
Mons. Fernando Arêas Rifan, Tradición y Magisterio vivo de la Iglesia
P. Carlos Buela, Integrismo conservador. ¿Una opción válida?

Tema 14: Errores comunes en la recepción del Concilio - Ultra-tradicionalismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Es usted el que pretende hacer mofa de la Santa Iglesia, que es más que la tradición pues es la que lo dota de autoridad.
La Santa Iglesia no es subsidiaria del rito tridentino, el rito tridentino y cualquier otro son subsidiarios de aquella. Pone la carreta delante del burro.
Evidentemente no es capaz de responderme porque la iglesia tiene autoridad para cambiarle el arameo al Señor y no lo tiene para cambiarle el latin a sus mismos canones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Es muy facil seguir a moises a la placidez del valle, esto es, cuando te sigues a ti mismo más que a moises.
Y es dicifil seguirlo cuando el valle no se ve y se contemplan alternativas.

Esta claro que Lucifebre por poner un ejemplo no seguia a la Iglesia, se seguia a si mismo, como quien acompaña a moises al valle.
En mi opinión el CVII está absolutamente gobernado por el Espiritu Santo, parabola de la oveja descarriada, en donde se ha tratado de hacer accesible la Iglesia de Cristo a muchas personas. No hay que mirarse tanto el ombligo cuando el señor sale en busca de los perdidos, nosotros ya sabemos lo que hay que saber.

El CVII ha supuesto una bajada de la marea y algunos azuzados por los vientos de la desafección propagandistica protestonta o por motu propio se han quedado encallados en las rocas,

_no tienen confianza a la promesa de Dios de que la iglesia no puede ser tomada por el Hades
_no confian en que la iglesia pueda atar o desatar
_se han seguido a si mismos siempre y cuando la iglesia cambia de rumbo, ellos se han seguido siguiendo a si mismos.




BGA dijo:


> Me viene al pelo ese "meme" como ejemplo de lo anterior. El modernismo al que se refiere es al de la sociedad en su conjunto, desde las capaz políticas a las corrientes y llanas. Ese modernismo en palabras del Papa S. Pío X, lo proyectan ustedes sobre la actual Iglesia sin cortarse un pelo, como si se tratara de una profecía con tiempo y nombres concretos.
> 
> Otro papa, también Santo, S. Pablo VI, dijo que el humo de Satanás había entrado en la Iglesia. Esta frase es cacareada por todo el mundo como si fuera una acto de auto-inculpación. Vamos, que el propio Papa se estaría reconociendo como humo o como grieta... Y peor, que reconociéndose tal no hubiera dado marcha atrás asumiendo los hechos consumados.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es usted el que pretende hacer mofa de la Santa Iglesia, que es más que la tradición pues es la que lo dota de autoridad.
> La Santa Iglesia no es subsidiaria del rito tridentino, el rito tridentino y cualquier otro son subsidiarios de aquella. Pone la carreta delante del burro.
> Evidentemente no es capaz de responderme porque la iglesia tiene autoridad para cambiarle el arameo al Señor y no lo tiene para cambiarle el latin a sus mismos canones.



Añadir los ritos católicos orientales admitidos y protegidos por el Obispo de Roma, no obstante algunas resultaron de su escisión de los Ortodoxos, en tanto que otras se han mantenido fieles a Roma siempre. ¿Son también esos católicos orientales herejes o acaso lo sean los papas desde Pio IX por tolerarlas y otorgarlas según cada caso, grandes dosis de autonomía?.

*Congregación para las Iglesias Orientales*

La *Congregación para las Iglesias Orientales* (_Congregatio pro Ecclesiis Orientalibus_) es la congregación de la curia romana responsable por el contacto con las Iglesias orientales católicas con la finalidad de asistir a su desarrollo, proteger sus derechos y también conservarlas íntegramente dentro de la Iglesia católica, manteniendo su patrimonio litúrgico, disciplinario y espiritual. Tiene competencia sobre todas las materias, ya sea concernientes a personas o cosas, que afectan a las Iglesias orientales católicas.
Su sede está en el _Palazzo dei Convertendi_ en Roma, que es uno de los edificios de Italia en los cuales la Santa Sede goza de derecho de extraterritorialidad y de excepción de expropiación y de impuestos, según fue establecido por los Pactos de Letrán del 11 de febrero de 1929.

------------------------


Ésta fue creada en 1862 por el papa Pío IX, inicialmente como parte de la Congregación para la Propagación de la Fe, que supervisaba la actividad misionera, aunque se convirtió en congregación independiente en 1917.


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es muy facil seguir a moises a la placidez del valle, esto es, cuando te sigues a ti mismo más que a moises.
> Y es dicifil seguirlo cuando el valle no se ve y se contemplan alternativas.
> 
> Esta claro que Lucifebre por poner un ejemplo no seguia a la Iglesia, se seguia a si mismo, como quien acompaña a moises al valle.
> ...



He leído en uno de esos sitios megacatólicos, llamar al Papa Francisco: *pauperista*. Con dos cohones. A éstos si se lo permitiera una máquina del tiempo, se pondrían del lado del Sanedrín y algunos hasta conspirarían para acabar con Quien les estaba delatando como sepulcros blanqueados. Son la "piedad" sin piedad. Los mismos que cuando escuchan palabra como corazón y amor salen huyendo como almas que lleva el diablo... Precisamente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Los paralelismos con la jarca farisaica son enormes y los hemos estado viendo.
_Sustitución de lo fundamental por lo accesorio
_Calumnias por con quien se reune.
_Calumnias por runirse con pecadores.
_Letramuertismo e ignorar quien es la autoridad sobre la letra

Hasta cuando se le calumnió al Padre Fortea con un non-sequitur (pues lo que tenia que hacerse era contraargumentar a que la iglesia podia crear manuales que describen lo que sientes los fieles de otras religiones dentro de su adoración) un par de mensajes despues unos rezos a la Virgen en publico.

Está la cosa clara aqui lo que hemos visto. Poco interes por razonar y mucho por calumniar.



BGA dijo:


> He leído en uno de esos sitios megacatólicos, llamar al Papa Francisco: *pauperista*. Con dos cohones. A éstos si se lo permitiera una máquina del tiempo, se pondrían del lado del Sanedrín y algunos hasta conspirarían para acabar con Quien les estaba delantando como sepulcros blanqueados. Son la "piedad" sin piedad. Los mismo que cuando escuchan palabra como corazón y amor salen huyendo como almas que lleva el diablo... Precisamente.


----------



## UltimoIntegrante (6 Jul 2020)

Que ostias?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

@BGA curioso megacatolicismo ese que niega el esqueleto mismo de la Iglesia y es la cadena de Autoridad ininterrumpida desde Cristo y los Apostoles. Sin ese esqueleto el resto se derrumba y las paginas y los santos se hacen polvo. Son los protestantes los que juran que esa cadena de Autoridad no existe.

A mi que me parece megaprotestontismo, ultraliberalismo. Atufando a Danton y Robespierre todo ello.


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Lo dice el deficiente que ha apostatado por hacer suyas las palabras del heresiarca bergoglio, lo dice el tarado que creyéndose católico no cree en el Verdadero Dios Uno y Trino de la Iglesia Católica, sino que cree en el dios creado por masones herejes, el falso dios ecuménico y sincretista, el dios que según tu adorado laico hereje de bergoglio y sus antecesores hasta Roncalli, auna a budistas, musulmanes y cristianos, seguidores del voodoo, etc...; el que auna a protestantes, evangelistas, pentecostalistas, testigos de Jehová y católicos.
> 
> No eres católico Ariki, tú mismo lo has dicho. Eres un pagano protestantizado, un desangelado apóstata a la espera de juicio, y los otros dos palmeros que te jalean correrán tu misma suerte el día que les toque estar frente a frente con Dios. Cuando llegue ese momento no os va a valer para nada todo ese* CINISMO*, ni ese coleguismo irracional e infantil en el que os amparáis para defender la herejía.



No hemos defendido ninguna herejía y de hecho ni entramos en la crítica teológica que tanta sabiduría derrama en sus escritos y los de Kairós que se atreven a denunciar como hereje nada más y nada menos que al Papa Francisco y a todos los posteriores al CVII. Los expertos son precisamente ustedes que no se cortan un pelo en denunciar en vez de mantenerse prudentemente a la espera, como hacemos los que aún mantenemos viva la tradicional fidelidad católica al al Cabeza de la Iglesia. No invitamos de hecho a seguir a pies juntillas absolutamente nada que no forme parte de la Tradición si es que no estar en contra del CVII y sus papas no supone, como parece, propagar no se cuántas herejías. 

Creo que no se dan cuenta del alcance real de sus acusaciones ni del efecto , también real, que puede tener en gentes inducidas a pensar, precisamente bajo los cánones modernistas, según su propio criterio, o peor, según el criterio de gente anónima que apelando a la Tradición, pone de lo suyo más de lo que yo personalmente haya escuchado nunca a nadie. salvo en estos últimos tiempos en los que la arremetida contra Francisco deja a las claras que algunos han encontrado en su persona la última oportunidad de romper finalmente la Iglesia.


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Y eso según un cínico como tú, eso justifica que Wojtyla, entre otras muchas herejías amparadas y cometidas, vaya por ahí lamiendo coranes. ¿Has visto a algun imán o a algún musulman besar la Biblia? Nunca lo verás, porque ellos, al contrario que vosotros, los de la secta postconciliar vaticanista, tienen algo que se llama Tradición. Serán paganos, estarán fuera del Dios Verdadero Uno y Trino, pero son íntegros. Por eso se rien de vosotros, por eso no os respean, por eso os tratan como a seres mediocres sin principios. Y por culpa de mediocres como vosotros es por lo que los ateos y paganos se rien de lo que creen que es la Iglesia Católica, porque habéis usurpado los templos. Sois escoria.



Precisamente saberse en la verdad ejerciendo al tiempo la compasión, la comprensión y el acercamiento a los sentires religiosos de otros, marcan esa diferencia que se les oculta a las gente rigorosas, más por miedo que por grandeza y seguridad en las promesas de Cristo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Quizas alla gente que necesite apretar fuerte la biblia cuando echan un documental sobre el tibet no valla a ser que se vuelvan budistas
Alli sudando gota fria que viene un calvo y se los lleva con un soplido, que no se le ocurra decir las palabras magicas de que él conoce el camino a la felicidad.
Es todo desquiciadamente, obsesivamente e histericamente protestonto. Como en la canción de los pokimon.



BGA dijo:


> Precisamente saberse en la verdad ejerciendo al tiempo la compasión, la comprensión y el acercamiento a los sentires religiosos de otros, marcan esa diferencia que se les oculta a las gente rigorosas, más por miedo que por grandeza y seguridad en las promesas de Cristo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

Tu no eres rigorista porque no sabes lo que es el rigor. Eres un fariseo que emplea falacias rigurosamente


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tu no eres rigorista porque no sabes lo que es el rigor. Eres un fariseo que emplea falacias rigurosamente



Estos deben pensar que los Apóstoles entraban en las regiones con espada en mano y lanzando maldiciones con la boca y rayos letales por los ojos. En el fondo solo les preocupa "occidente" y el resto de la humanidad se la trae al pairo. Caminos inescrutables tiene el Señor inasequibles al miedo y la comodidad de los "elegidos".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

es decir @Kairós no te las des de rigorista que eres el equivalente a un putón de berbena que toma del pueblo aquello con lo que disfruta. De rigor no tienes nada, por eso eres incapaz de razonar ni argumentar solidamente, ni rigor a la promesa de cristo de que la iglesia no puede ser tomada por el hades, ni rigor a la Autoridad Apostolica en los Papas y Concilios representada. Ni rigor al que tiene las llaves del cielo. Un niñato que hace lo que quiere y justifica sus acciones con ligereza.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

En el rigor, @Kairós podria en potencia ser excomulgado. Eso es el rigor.
Rigor es lo que hizo Cesar cuando diezmo una legión que le desobedeció, los revoltosos no tienen rigor, tienen la violencia de la emancipacion si se queiere.



BGA dijo:


> Estos deben pensar que los Apóstoles entraban en las regiones con espada en mano y lanzando maldiciones con la boca y rayos letales por los ojos. En el fondo solo les preocupa "occidente" y el resto de la humanidad se la trae al pairo. Caminos inescrutables tiene el Señor inasequibles al miedo y la comodidad de los "elegidos".


----------



## BGA (6 Jul 2020)

¿Es usted acaso la Iglesia y en su persona es acaso también Jesucristo?. Falacia tras falacia hasta la derrota total.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jul 2020)

No es soberbio ni nada el tipejo, con Iglesia y tradición se refieren a la que él decide desde su tribuna. No permite que le corrijan su misa en latin, pero la ultima cena del Señor en arameo, eso bien correjido que está. Su conciencia parte el bacalao y tira la linea que delimita la herejia de lo que no es.



BGA dijo:


> ¿Es usted acaso la Iglesia y en su persona es acaso también Jesucristo?. Falacia tras falacia hasta la derrota total.


----------



## Cuncas (7 Jul 2020)

Patético espectáculo dais aquí un apóstata deficiente mental que ni siquiera está bautizado, un dominguero protestantizado pseudocristianizado atacado de verborrea crónica y un cínico que prefiere defender herejías y ofender a Dios para salvaguardar sus intereses políticos. El trio calavera defendiendo a uno de los mayores heresiarcas que ha parido la historia. Los tres, Bernaldo, BGA y Ariki atacados de ceguera y de tara mental crónica. No hay por donde poneros la pinza, sois patéticos.


----------



## liantres (7 Jul 2020)




----------



## BGA (7 Jul 2020)

⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> La cabeza de la Iglesia Católica es Nuestro Señor Jesucristo y no el Papa, papólatra adorador de herejes prootestantizado. No te has leido ni el catecismo. Te dices católico y no estás ni cristianizado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 367386
> 
> ...



Se la coge con papel de fumar. Si usted es de verdad católico o viera algo más que una paja en mi ojo, no destacaría un término tan coloquial como es ése y que es utilizado sin ningún problema para referirse a la suprema jerarquía de la Iglesia "de" Cristo.

En cualquier asombra de un católico términos como papólatra tan de uso protestante al mismo tiempo que nos acusa a nosotros de protestantes. Impresionante la cara dura o el errática manejo de los términos. Si algo distingue desde hace quinientos años a los católicos de los protestantes, es precisamente la fidelidad al Papa, mucho más cuando éste es atacado por todos los frentes de gentecilla que se identifica también como católica. Serán ustedes acaso la nueva autoridad o entorno a qué cardenal, obispo o sacerdote van a intentan reconstruir su iglesia "verdadera"?.

Mire, un ejemplo "coloquial" de una Web no sospechosa de herética ni protestantizada... ¿O también si?

*El Papa, Cabeza de la Iglesia*

Los títulos del Papa son: Sucesor del Apóstol Pedro, Sumo Pontífice de la Iglesia Universal, Primado de Italia, Arzobispo y Metropolitano de la Provincia de Roma, Soberano del Estado de la Ciudad del Vaticano.
El Papa imparte sus enseñanzas, como garantía de la fe común, mediante encíclicas, cartas apostólicas, mensajes, discursos, etc., y en algunas ocasiones bajo forma de definiciones doctrinales infalibles. Tiene en la Iglesia Católica la plenitud del poder legislativo, judicial y administrativo.
El Papa actual es Su Santidad Benedicto XVI, nacido Joseph Ratzinger, elegido en el Consistorio de Cardenales del 19 de Abril de 2005 como sucesor de Juan Pablo II (Karol Woktyla).

El Papa, Cabeza de la Iglesia


----------



## BGA (7 Jul 2020)

⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Patético espectáculo dais aquí un apóstata deficiente mental que ni siquiera está bautizado, un dominguero protestantizado pseudocristianizado atacado de verborrea crónica y un cínico que prefiere defender herejías y ofender a Dios para salvaguardar sus intereses políticos. El trio calavera defendiendo a uno de los mayores heresiarcas que ha parido la historia. Los tres, Bernaldo, BGA y Ariki atacados de ceguera y de tara mental crónica. No hay por donde poneros la pinza, sois patéticos.



Mire, un calvinista aplaudiendo sus "comentarios". Cuídese de quién le ríe las gracias.


----------



## BGA (7 Jul 2020)

No es a mí a quien ríe las gracias porque de hecho poco compartimos -por decir algo- y menos en esta materia. En cualquier caso tenía entendido que Cristo dijo que allí donde hubiera reunidos dos o más en Su nombre, Él estaría entre ellos. Supongo que también es este punto tendrá algo que reprender a Cristo o a las Sagradas Escrituras. O tal tenga el don de la adivinación al respecto de a quién invocan, si al demonio o a algún extraterrestre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jul 2020)

Tus exegesis y doctrinas valen 0 contra la Iglesia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jul 2020)

Protestontos dandose zanxs mutuamente al compartir ideario, el asalto a la ciudad de Dios les une.



BGA dijo:


> No es a mí a quien ríe las gracias porque de hecho poco compartimos -por decir algo- y menos en esta materia. En cualquier caso tenía entendido que Cristo dijo que allí donde hubiera reunidos dos o más en Su nombre, Él estaría entre ellos. Supongo que también es este punto tendrá algo que reprender a Cristo o a las Sagradas Escrituras. O tal tenga el don de la adivinación al respecto de a quién invocan, si al demonio o a algún extraterrestre.


----------



## BGA (7 Jul 2020)

*Interpretación de la Iglesia católica*
El Catecismo de San Pío X, nn. 170-172, expresó de este modo el dogma _Extra Ecclesiam nulla salus_:




> *170.- ¿Puede alguien salvarse fuera de la Iglesia Católica, Apostólica, Romana?*
> - No, señor; fuera de la Iglesia Católica, Apostólica y Romana, nadie puede salvarse, como nadie pudo salvarse del diluvio fuera del Arca de Noé, que era figura de esta Iglesia.
> 
> *171.- ¿Cómo, pues, se salvaron los antiguos Patriarcas y Profetas y todos los otros justos del Antiguo Testamento?*
> ...



Sin culpa: por desconocimiento o aversión, miedo, rencor inducidos a la Verdadera Iglesia.

Es de mi cosecha y tales extremos figuran en la mejor interpretación de la Justicia humana. ¿Puede un católico, por el hecho de nacer católico y por tanto bautizado, confirmado y comulgado, contar con prerrogativas tan excelentes sobre los protestantes sin apenas abrir la boca?. ¿No sería un modo de predestinación establecer que una persona se salva solo cuando nace en el seno de la Iglesia Católica de Roma contra la que no tendrá ningún resquemor salvo en caso como el suyo?. ¿Contestará según su conciencia o preferirá referirse a su base de datos sin contexto -ni conciencia-?

Yo me pongo en la piel de un luterano o calvinista que han aprendido desde niños un odio sistemático a lo que significa ser católico, bien por motivos religiosos, bien por motivos históricos, y francamente, no me atrevo a decirles a la cara que no pueden ser salvados de ninguna manera, pues conocen la existencia de la Iglesia Católica y rechazan de ella todo lo que no es estrictamente las Escrituras compartidas. No obstante -haberlo haylos- procuran en la medida de sus debilidades -al igual que nosotros-, ser fieles a los mandatos de Cristo.

Es decir, la ignorancia invencible, aplicada en todo su rigor, incluiría a aquellas personas fuera de la Iglesia aunque la conozcan pues tales pueden ser sus condicionantes para rechazarla que ni usted mismo estaría al margen de ellos si hubiera nacido en otro lugar y recibido una herencia cultural distinta a la par que anticatólica. ¿Es ese su caso?.

Digo todo esto con la mayor prudencia porque no está en mi formación e interpretación correcta de cuanto de ha escrito sobre el tema tener una opinión condenatoria o salvífica al respecto de nadie, salvo de mí mismo.

Por lo que se ve, usted la tiene y muy clara, de modo que lo mismo condena a los protestantes en general que a los católicos que permanecemos fieles al Papa porque ambos compartiríamos -según usted- un desdén o desprecio por la Iglesia Verdadera, a saber la suya, que no tiene cabeza visible ni lugar geográfico concreto al que referirse, pues cuando habla de nuestra Iglesia, dice también Romana, y que yo sepa en Roma solo hay una Iglesia Católlica visible y reconocible, justo la que usted desprecia....

Recordarle además que en muchos de sus memes y copia-pega se habla de la fidelidad a la máxima autoridad de la Iglesia, a saber el Papa, el Obispo de Roma, y no solo está en su contra sino que se pasa el tiempo difamando su apostolado aunque no venga al caso, siendo jaleado por foreros de todo tipo, incluso ateos recalcitrantes que como los de su secta, osan tildar a este Papa de "pobrista" entre otras cosas.

Son cuatro gatos mal contados los que defendemos a Francisco no por lo que hace o deja de hacer, sino por los ataques que recibe de todo el espectro opinatorio, tantas veces fundado en medias verdades cuando no -como es su caso a lo largo del hilo- en mentiras completas sobre las que no se retracta. Usted, como acusador, va por delante y esa es una ventaja, pues explicación no pedida dicen que es acusación manifiesta y tenemos que estar dispuestos a explicar -dentro de nuestras posibilidades, que no son muchas ni peores que las de usted- en qué dato, noticia, meme u ocurrencia, falla el opinador.

Dicho lo cual, póngase en una tarima improvisada en medio de una plaza vociferando el final de los tiempos y la condena absoluta y definitiva de todos lo que pasen por ahí, convirtiéndose así en el vórtice de la salvación humana...

Mucho me cuesta ver a los Apóstoles actuando como usted actúa desde el anonimato. Dicen que no hay mejor estrategia para lograr que alguien se quite de las drogas o de los vicios, que provocarles un empacho y lo suyo empacha mucho, "amigo", porque nos trae frases fuera de contexto que al común de los mortales, dado su propio contexto personal al respecto, no han sino de agobiarlos hasta extremos inauditos.

Gracias a Dios, la Iglesia cuenta con personas mejor preparadas que usted y que yo y con sus dudas -en momentos de gran turbación que no es posible negar- permanecen firmes en su Fe y en la defensa de la única autoridad reconocida por el orbe católico, que no es usted ni los de su secta.

Mi participación en este hilo es procurar un obstáculo a la desafección que provocan ataques como los suyos. En materia teológica, lo reconozco, soy una nulidad, más o menos como usted en términos generales, pues usted sabe más pero gestiona peor y yo sé menos pero tengo mejor voluntad al respeto al Papa y por tanto a la protección de la unidad católica.

Puede alegar que desde el CVII no hay Papa legítimo y eso le aproxima empíricamente a la posición protestante pues llevan unos siglos más que ustedes en ese empeño. La salvedad a su favor -de los protestantes- es que dieron un paso que ustedes no quieren dar porque temen ser descubiertos como lo que en realidad son: protestantes infiltrados en la Iglesia católica con la potestad de decidir qué Papa es legítimo o no. Son como Podemos o esos partidos residuales con vocación "bisagra", que están pero no están pero nunca desatendiendo sus propios proyectos. La salvedad "amigo", es que son obras puramente humanas sin mayor pretensión de parecer otra cosa. Lo "suyo" también lo es pero pretende parecer imbuido por el mismísimo Espíritu Santo, no obstante sus manifestaciones e intenciones que tan poco se parecen a Sus influencias en el modo de discernir, comprender y mucho menos en el de atacar sin cortarse un pelo.


----------



## Dolan25 (7 Jul 2020)

Aprovechando la reciente muerte del genial compositor católico Ennio Morricone, he aquí su opinión sobre la música en la misa:

*What is your opinion of Pope Benedict XVI, a Pope who is also very musical? *

_I have a very good opinion of Pope Benedict XVI. He seems to me to be a very high minded Pope who has a great culture and also great strength. He has a great wish to correct [liturgical] errors that have existed and continue to exist, and he tried to fix them just a few days after being elected. Today the Church has made a big mistake, turning the clock back 500 years with guitars and popular songs. I don’t like it at all. *Gregorian Chant is a vital and important tradition of the Church *and to waste this by having guys mix religious words with profane, Western songs is hugely grave, hugely grave. The same thing happened before the Council of Trent when singers sang profane songs with sacred melodies and sacred words. He [the Pope] is doing well to correct it. He should correct it with much more firmness. Some churches have taken heed [of his corrections], but others haven’t.

*Do you prefer the Mass in Latin?*

I understand that Mass in Italian and in a national language is very useful and very important because people can follow it very well. But I also understand the tradition of the Church to set aside a language like Latin which is so important and serious for the Church itself. This was also a decision of the Second Vatican Council. So I support either Mass in Latin or in a country’s national language, but *I don’t agree with, and feel very strongly about, mixing profane, secular music with religious words in Church, or mixing religious music with a profane and secular text.* After the Second Vatican Council I was asked to be a consulter to the Vicariate for two pieces of sung Church music and I refused. The Church and Christians have Gregorian chant and they said we had to now have this other music, so I refused. All the musicians in Rome also refused to work with it. All those who know Gregorian chant understand that it’s something very high brow._

From the Archive: Interview with Filmscore Composer Ennio Morricone – Edward Pentin

Volvamos a los himnos imperecederos. Dejemos de convertir los domingos en una suerte de tortura boomer sobre los más jóvenes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jul 2020)

El fantochismo tiene autoridad del don nadie para hacer la adecuada interpretación de los textos del CVII de modo que resulte lo más inquinosos posibles contra la Iglesia. Usted lo ve, yo lo veo, y lo ve cualquiera que quiera darle el beneficio de la duda al Heredad Apostolica y al Espiritu Santo. Evidentemente que un protestante está en cierta sintonia con el catolico pues el ateo nihilista nos da una vara de medir distancias y es normal que el CVII en su enfoque pastoral quiera hacer tesis de los elementos compartidos para con campechania y pedagogia revertir en cada persona el error de una revelión que han recivido por herencia.

Lo fundamental es darle al menos el beneficio de la duda a la Autoridad por Cristo establecida para la tierra. De los Simones el Mago e Hijos de Esceva ya se nos advierte.



BGA dijo:


> *Interpretación de la Iglesia católica*
> El Catecismo de San Pío X, nn. 170-172, expresó de este modo el dogma _Extra Ecclesiam nulla salus_:
> 
> Sin culpa: por desconocimiento o aversión, miedo, rencor inducidos a la Verdadera Iglesia.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jul 2020)

Una cosa es una valoración personal de que esto me gusta más lo otro menos desde la buena fe, y otra cosa es acusar al papa de ser el anticristo y ataques a la autoridad apostolica. Me parece que es facil de entender las diferencias.



Dolan25 dijo:


> Aprovechando la reciente muerte del genial compositor católico Ennio Morricone, he aquí su opinión sobre la música en la misa:
> 
> *What is your opinion of Pope Benedict XVI, a Pope who is also very musical? *
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolan25 (7 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Una cosa es una valoración personal de que esto me gusta más lo otro menos desde la buena fe, y otra cosa es acusar al papa de ser el anticristo y ataques a la autoridad apostolica. Me parece que es facil de entender las diferencias.



Es que hay muchísima gente preocupada por el estado actual de la Iglesia que no es ni sedevacantista ni ataca la autoridad apostólica. De hecho, cualquier católico que no se muestre incómodo con el absoluto secularismo que nos rodea (y que muchas veces entra en nuestras iglesias) es sencillamente o un cínico o le falta un tornillo.

No me imagino a ninguno de los tantos y tantos santos que ha dado la Iglesia viendo las músicas profanas y la total vanalidad con la que se trata la eucarístia (que ha conducido a que muchos católicos ya ni sepan que lo que están recibiendo es el mismo cuerpo de Cristo), y decir que aquí no pasa nada. Todos ellos estarían poniendo el grito en el cielo. Y de hecho, no son pocos los que incomodaban a la jerarquía de su tiempo y no fueron reconocidos hasta después de muertos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jul 2020)

1º Lo que preocupa no es el estado actual de la Iglesia sino de la feligresia, y puedo empezar por mi.
2º La misa tridentina es eucaristia y Obra Maestra, pero que sea Obra Maestra es accesorio a que sea eucaristia para muchos. 
3º No eres el unico que existe en el universo, deja de mirarte el ombligo, hay incontables personas que quizas vallan a sentirse más involucrados con una misa en vernacula y canciones de guitarra. No está el nivel de la educación y de las moyeras como para platos exquisitos fuertes.

Yo no veo nada raro en las Iglesias, son lugares acojedores para la gente de barrio para llevar a los niños y que hagan actividades, tienen mucha vida que quizas sin haber rebajado el nivel de solmenidad no se podria. Que pasa que en el mundo hay millones y por pura estadistica va a aparecer un cura surfero. Luego tienes a los protestontos rastreando entre esos millones de iglesias al cura surfero que toca el ukelele y te meten la falacia del cherry picking. Si hubiera ese control y acceso a la información en otras epocas, hablariamos del cura asturiano del silgo XII que permitio se grabaran escenas de sexo en la iglesia, otro que era borracho, otro que frecuentaba a alguna viuda, uno que tal y otro que pascual. Que en una iglesia se aprovechaba para jugar a las cartas, otro que se metio alli porque no tenia otra cosa que hacer... pura estadistica.



Dolan25 dijo:


> Es que hay muchísima gente preocupada por el estado actual de la Iglesia que no es ni sedevacantista ni ataca la autoridad apostólica. De hecho, cualquier católico que no se muestre incómodo con el absoluto secularismo que nos rodea (y que muchas veces entra en nuestras iglesias) es sencillamente o un cínico o le falta un tornillo.
> 
> No me imagino a ninguno de los tantos y tantos santos que ha dado la Iglesia viendo las músicas profanas y la total vanalidad con la que se trata la eucarístia (que ha conducido a que muchos católicos ya ni sepan que lo que están recibiendo es el mismo cuerpo de Cristo), y decir que aquí no pasa nada. Todos ellos estarían poniendo el grito en el cielo. Y de hecho, no son pocos los que incomodaban a la jerarquía de su tiempo y no fueron reconocidos hasta después de muertos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jul 2020)

Hay un serio problema de comprension lectora, se buscan fantasmas, si por ejemplo el judaismo dice que Dios creo al hombre, ¿va a rechazar la iglesia eso que es verdadero?


----------



## BGA (7 Jul 2020)

¿No tiene nada más que decir sobre el 172?. ¿Se siente capaz de afirmar sin ninguna duda que todos los protestantes se condenarán?. ¿Dejará de esconder la mano como siempre tomando prestado de nuevo un párrafo que deja bastante abierto el concepto de culpabilidad?. Hágalo de una vez pues nadie se escandalizará cuando ya está condenado a todos los Papas post-conciliares.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jul 2020)

lo dicho 0 comprensión lectora


----------



## BGA (7 Jul 2020)

⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> ¿Pero qué payasada es esta?* ¿Qué tipo de cristiano pone por encima del Catecismo el titular de una publicación cualquiera que sea ésta? * Para colmo, ¿has sido capaz de leer lo que pone el artículo que tú mismo enlazas, analfabeto?
> 
> _"Los títulos del Papa son: Sucesor del Apóstol Pedro, Sumo Pontífice de la Iglesia Universal, Primado de Italia, Arzobispo y Metropolitano de la Provincia de Roma, Soberano del Estado de la Ciudad del Vaticano."_
> 
> ...



No voy a darle cuerda a su hipocresía. Tenga buena tarde.


----------



## Panchisimio Católico (7 Jul 2020)

Francisco es Papa porque ha sido elegido por el colegio cardenalicio, asistidos por el Espíritu Santo, al igual que lo fueron Benedicto XVI y San Juan Pablo II, entre otros. Veo por tu definición que no sabes ni lo que es un antipapa o un NoPapa. El sedevacantismo es una broma de mal gusto. Solo Francisco es Papa, nadie más.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Jul 2020)

pues es lo que tienes que hacer, si quieres salvarte tienes que volver a la Iglesia Católica, la única verdadera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jul 2020)

no direis que no lo avisamos


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Jul 2020)

aún no, se te nota demasiado soberbia como para estar arrepentido... así que sigues fuera


----------



## Senpuntos (8 Jul 2020)

Panchisimio Católico dijo:


> Francisco es Papa porque ha sido elegido por el colegio cardenalicio, asistidos por el Espíritu Santo, al igual que lo fueron Benedicto XVI y San Juan Pablo II, entre otros. Veo por tu definición que no sabes ni lo que es un antipapa o un NoPapa. El sedevacantismo es una broma de mal gusto. Solo Francisco es Papa, nadie más.



Puede uste alludarme a encontrar a mi Papa mi madre es puta de Colomvia y no se acuerda dice que fue un colomviano huebon pero no lo sabe seguro. Ya que sabe tanto de papas me gustaria que me alludase a encontrar el mio. Parir me parieron en Galisia pero soi puritica rasa inca. Bendisiones.


----------



## Niño Dios (8 Jul 2020)




----------



## Mardoqueo (8 Jul 2020)

Ilustremos este hilo con Santos del calendario litúrgico

*San Gregorio Grassi, Obispo y Compañeros, Mártires (Memoria Libre)*

*8 de julio de 2020*
San Gregorio Grassi, Obispo y Compañeros, Mártires (Memoria Libre) - 8 de julio de 2020 :: Calendario Litúrgico y Evangelio del día

Gregorio Grassi y 25 compañeros, Santos


> Gregorio Grassi y 25 compañeros, Santos
> Mártires en China, 9 de julio
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Policeman (8 Jul 2020)




----------



## Mr Policeman (8 Jul 2020)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jul 2020)

La ultima cena fue en Arameo y de noche, y en efecto alli establecio las ofrendas del pan y el vino, y el orden; al acabar la cena.
La misa tridentina es una construcción a posteriory y si la Iglesia es capaz de modificarle la ultima cena en Arameo al Señor (aqui bien que callas ) tiene más autoridad para cambiarse su misa del latin a vernacula.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jul 2020)

Ya has tenido que escabar entre millones de misas para encontrar una ida de olla seguramente con intención de dirigirse al publico infantil. Si esa parroquia es satanica entonces los garajes de los protestontos o del palmar del garaje o el de los lucifebres sin consagrar son la morada de Satanas mismo. No obstante en esa eucaristia por mucho chow que monten se produce comunión, potencialmente podrian hasta jugar una pachanga de futbot y no estarian desolados.

Pero para payasos de los grandes los que como de tu ralea os haceis jueces sobre lo que no teneis autoridad ninguna.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jul 2020)

Te vuelvo a decir que las ofrendas; el pan y el vino, Y la liturgia; tomar el pan y decir.... es algo establecido en la ultima cena. Usted presupone que no hay ofrendia ni liturgia en la ultima cena .

Cristo establece la Liturgia, que por algo es el SACERDOTE PERPETUO y lo hace en la ultima cena. Como le paso a Lutero, tu soberbia está por encima de las palabras del Señor, al que ahora anulas su Liturgia para hacernos creer que el sacrificio perpetuo por Cristo realizado era en Latin y con toda la parafernalia. Como no tienes honestidad intelectual ninguna, ni vida intelectual ninguna añadiria, pues cri cri cri en tu hueca calavera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Jul 2020)

Vamos, aviso al sedegarajismo que no cree en la autoridad de la Iglesia para atar sus exegesis y liturgias en el cielo, no os detengais en el Novus Ordu, la misa tridentina al cubo de la basura por ser una modificacón de una manga de perturbados. La eucaristia en arameo y punto por punto, empezando que se tiene que realizar con toda la formula de un hombre con un cantaro que les lleva a un casa, en una planta alta y de noche. Que ya sabemos lo que le paso a Moises por no seguir en literal las palabras de Dios de como tenia que hacer brotar el agua.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Jul 2020)

el ariqui pasándole una vez más el rodillo a K Kareos por simple reducción al aburdo

misa en arameo ya!

ropajes sacerdotales según trajes de época ya!


----------



## Nico (10 Jul 2020)

No participo de este _hermoso diálogo_ que llevan entre amigos  pero, dado que han tocado el punto varias veces y ahora se reitera, comentar que en lo personal que el ritual que me parece más profundo y místico es, de lejos, el tridentino.

Si los cambios de la Novus Ordo se limitaran sólo al lenguaje secular podría decir que "zafan" siempre que no se perdiera la exactitud de la consagración o, al menos ésta se hiciera en Latín.

El problema de la Novus Ordo es que alteró la liturgia, el simbolismo y el significado... casi que hasta dudo que sea una "Misa" en el sentido ritual y tradicional del término.

Sugiero a todos los que puedan concurrir al ritual Tridentino -que ahora se puede volver a usar con autorización del Obispo local y en muchas ciudades hay grupos de fieles organizándolas- y van a ver la diferencia brutal entre ambos.

Respecto al tema de "hacerlo en arameo", creo que no es necesario. El ritual se articuló en latín y es muy preciso. En todo caso -como ya dije- me parece hasta razonable traducirlo a la lengua vernácula local para aumentar la comprensión y participación de los fieles siempre que no se cambie el sentido -cosa que el Novus Ordo ha hecho-.

Dicho lo cual, saludo gentilmente a los habituales del hilo y me retiro en silencio...


----------



## Niño Dios (10 Jul 2020)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

Eso @Nico es una valoración sobre aspectos secundarios.

Uno podria pensar que la Misa Tridentina es una especie de Maquina que solo funciona si todas las partes estan presentes y funcionando de una forma ajustada y coordinada. Asi tenemos a algunos diciendo que como se ha modificado la Tridentina entonces no puede funcionar como Maquina. Tambien sucedió con el manual de Exorcismo, que uno podria pensar que es una especie de Maquina que si no le sometes al demonio a esa tecnologia de pistones y poleas se te va a reir. Espero que tengas la agudeza suficiente como para captar que esto tiene mucho de componente pagano y de adoraciones protocolarias a las que se les otorga poderes magicos. Pero como te voy a explicar esta postura "ritualista" es un fraude en en catolicismo.

Por ejemplo, los demonios no son expulsados porque hay una Maquina Ritual que alguien despues de hacer muchas cabalas descargo los planos del mundo trascendente, sino por la Autoridad de la Iglesia. No es una cuestion de conocimiento o gnosis, es una cuestion de poder y autoridad. Asi la Iglesia puede decir que los demonios son expulsados rezando un Padre Nuestro o lo que estime, y aquello queda atado en el cielo y los demonios obedecen. Cristo los expulsaba con un chasquear de dedos porque era autoridad, no porque conociera les recitara un ritual-Maquina.

Que es una cuestión de Autoridad y no de formulas o conocimiento, queda ilustrado en el relato de los hijos de Esceva;

_*Los hijos de Esceva*
11 En la ciudad de Éfeso, Dios hizo grandes milagros por medio de Pablo. 12 La gente llevaba los pañuelos o la ropa que Pablo había tocado, y los ponía sobre los enfermos, y ellos se sanaban. También ponía pañuelos sobre los que tenían espíritus malos, y los espíritus salían de esas personas.


13 Allí, en Éfeso, andaban algunos judíos que usaban el nombre del Señor Jesús para expulsar de la gente los malos espíritus. Decían a los espíritus: «Por el poder de Jesús, de quien Pablo habla, les ordeno que salgan.»


14 Esto lo hacían los siete hijos de un sacerdote judío llamado Esceva. 15 Pero una vez, un espíritu malo les contestó: «Conozco a Jesús, y también conozco a Pablo, pero ustedes ¿quiénes son?»_


_16 Enseguida, el hombre que tenía el espíritu malo saltó sobre ellos y comenzó a golpearlos. De tal manera los maltrató, que tuvieron que huir del lugar completamente desnudos y lastimados. 17 Los que vivían en Éfeso, judíos y no judíos, se dieron cuenta de lo sucedido y tuvieron mucho miedo. Y por todos lados se respetaba el nombre del Señor Jesús._

Pablo y los apostoles tenian autoridad al ser nombrados lugartenientes de la tradicion apostolica. Los hijos de esceva solo tenian conocimiento ritual.

Por eso tambien Simon el Mago, pese a que tenia conocimiento y se sabia las formulas de lo que hacian los Apostoles, no tenia otra alternativa que hacerse con la autoridad, pues sin autoridad no era nada y el ritual era polvo. Asi que trato de comprarla.

*Simón el mago*
_9 Y cierto hombre llamado Simón, hacía tiempo que estaba ejerciendo la magia en la ciudad y asombrando a la gente de Samaria, pretendiendo ser un gran personaje; 10 y todos, desde el menor hasta el mayor, le prestaban atención, diciendo: Este es el que se llama el Gran Poder de Dios. 11 Le prestaban atención porque por mucho tiempo los había asombrado con sus artes mágicas. 12 Pero cuando creyeron a Felipe, que anunciaba las buenas nuevas del reino de Dios y el nombre de Cristo Jesús, se bautizaban, tanto hombres como mujeres. 13 Y aun Simón mismo creyó; y después de bautizarse, continuó con Felipe, y estaba atónito al ver las señales y los grandes milagros que se hacían.

*Pedro y Juan en Samaria*_
_14 Cuando los apóstoles que estaban en Jerusalén oyeron que Samaria había recibido la palabra de Dios, les enviaron a Pedro y a Juan, 15 quienes descendieron y oraron por ellos para que recibieran el Espíritu Santo, 16 pues todavía no había descendido sobre ninguno de ellos; solo habían sido bautizados en el nombre del Señor Jesús. 17 Entonces les imponían las manos, y recibían el Espíritu Santo. 18 Cuando Simón vio que el Espíritu se daba por la imposición de las manos de los apóstoles, les ofreció dinero, 19 diciendo: Dadme también a mí esta autoridad, de manera que todo aquel sobre quien ponga mis manos reciba el Espíritu Santo. 20 Entonces Pedro le dijo: Que tu plata perezca[a] contigo, porque pensaste que podías obtener el don de Dios con dinero. 21 No tienes parte ni suerte en este asunto[b], porque tu corazón no es recto delante de Dios. 22 Por tanto, arrepiéntete de esta tu maldad, y ruega al Señor que si es posible se te perdone el intento de tu corazón. 23 Porque veo que estás en hiel de amargura y en cadena[c] de iniquidad. 24 Pero Simón respondió y dijo: Rogad vosotros al Señor por mí, para que no me sobrevenga nada de lo que habéis dicho._




Cristo le entregó las llaves del cielo a la catedra de Pedro, de alli y de la sucesión apostolica desciende desde Cristo la autoridad de la Iglesia.




Nico dijo:


> No participo de este _hermoso diálogo_ que llevan entre amigos  pero, dado que han tocado el punto varias veces y ahora se reitera, comentar que en lo personal que el ritual que me parece más profundo y místico es, de lejos, el tridentino.
> 
> Si los cambios de la Novus Ordo se limitaran sólo al lenguaje secular podría decir que "zafan" siempre que no se perdiera la exactitud de la consagración o, al menos ésta se hiciera en Latín.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

Por eso mismo el unico sosten de la misa tridentina es la Autoridad de la Iglesia, porque ni está la materia ni la forma ni el ministro de la Ultima cena. Y ahora es la Novus Ordo la que está sostenida por la Autoridad de la Iglesia.

En cambio tú no tienes ninguna autoridad para establecer o juzgar el ritual, igual que un demonio no tiene ninguna autoridad para juzgar si el ritual de exorcismo que le ha impuesto la Iglesia va a funcionar o no, diciendo que como no es en latin se va a librar; funcionará por Autoridad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

Pablo expulsaba demonios con un pañuelo que lo dejaba dando vueltas de mano a mano por el pueblo, asi de fresco y asi de facil. Los hijos de esceva podrian pretar todo lo que quisieran un ritual, o simon el mago hacer un despliege de parafernalia cristiana con musicas, plañideras y solemnidad y no le mueven al azufre un milimetro de su lugar.

Es el poder y la autoridad, subsidiario del poder y la autoridad de Dios de lo que estamos hablando. No de conocimiento, pues satanas fue Sumo Sacerdote de Dios antes de caer, solo la autoridad puede someterlo.

Estuviste en el Edén, en el huerto de Dios; tus vestiduras estaban adornadas con toda clase de piedras preciosas: cornalina, topacio, jaspe, crisólito, berilo, ónice, zafiro, carbunclo, esmeralda y oro; todo estaba cuidadosamente preparado para ti en el día de tu creación. (piedras sacerdotales)

_14 Tú, querubín grande, protector, yo te puse en el santo monte de Dios, allí estuviste; en medio de las piedras de fuego te paseabas. _
_ 15 Perfecto eras en todos tus caminos desde el día que fuiste creado, hasta que se halló en ti maldad. 
16 A causa de la multitud de tus contrataciones fuiste lleno de iniquidad, y pecaste; por lo que yo te eché del monte de Dios, y te arrojé de entre las piedras del fuego, oh querubín protector. 
17 Se enalteció tu corazón a causa de tu hermosura, corrompiste tu sabiduría a causa de tu esplendor; yo te arrojaré por tierra; delante de los reyes te pondré para que miren en ti. 
18 Con la multitud de tus maldades y con la iniquidad de tus contrataciones profanaste tu santuario; yo, pues, saqué fuego de en medio de ti, el cual te consumió, y te puse en ceniza sobre la tierra a los ojos de todos los que te miran. _
_19 Todos los que te conocieron de entre los pueblos se maravillarán sobre ti; espanto serás, y para siempre dejarás de ser. _


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

El evangelio no se cambia, la Iglesia tiene autoridad para atar y desatar en los cielos.
La misa tridentina es una cambio de la ultima cena y aqui usted calla.
Usted fabrica exegesis pretenciosas que no vinculan nada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

La iglesia tiene autoridad para atar en los cielos, Cristo se la dió. El que cambia el evangelio a su gusto es usted que niega esta autoridad.
Deje ya la payasada y presentese abiertamente como lo que es, un protestante de la sola escritura.

Una vez asumido que la Iglesia tiene autoridad, el asunto de que se haya cambiado por muchos en lugar de por todos, es muy sencillo de entender. Una cosa es por todos _en potencial _y por muchos_ en actual_. Por todos es en potencial, es decir el sacrificio es por todos y cada uno de los hombres ¿o lo niega?, pero actualmente o como consolidación solo _muchos _lo aceptarán o solo sobre muchos tendrá efecto. ¿o niega que hay existe gente que no acepta el sacrificio de cristo para el perdon de los pecados?

Rom 5,18-19, _Lo mismo que por un solo delito resultó condena para todos, así también por un acto de justicia resultó justificación y vida para todos. Pues, así como por la desobediencia de un solo hombre, los muchos fueron constituidos pecadores, así también por la obediencia de uno solo, los muchos serán constituidos justos”._

potencial vs actual, la cantera de exegetas protestontos deja bastante que desear


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

no te parece un evangelio distinto cuando la misa es en latin y de buena mañana en lugar de en arameo y de noche
la iglesia tiene autoridad para hacer de la misa novus ordo, tu ninguna para hacer de la ultima cena en arameo y de noche misa tridentina


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

La cadena Apostolica trasfiere la autoridad y la contiene, alli está la fuerza bruta y con ella la verdad, pues es verdad operativa que hace obedecer y que ata en el cielo. Fuera estaís los simones el mago que juzgan y calumnias segun su personal parecer, cada uno una cosa distinta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

Es Papa y los Ovispos lo son, porque esa autoridad se le ha sido trasferida por quienes tenian anteriormete autoridad. Asi funciona la autoridad, es concedida por quien la obstenta. Tu no tienes ninguna autoridad para juzgarles, tus exegesis no vinculan nada, ladras y nada se sigue ni se entiende.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jul 2020)

un papa no puede ser hereje, Francisco es papa--> por tanto tu basura de juicios falla, lo mismo que en cada uno de cismáticos a los que sigues los pasos, no hay uno que no haya llamado hereje al papa del momento.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

Eso hace 5 siglos, lo que cuenta es el Codigo de Derecho Canonico de 1917 que compila el magisterio de la Iglesia y tiene autoridad para modificarla

«Sobre la Bula Cum Ex Apostolatus Officio del papa Paulo IV. Contra papólatras y papoclastas» por el R.P. Juan Carlos Ceriani

_Basta leer el *canon 6* del Código para comprobar que sí. Dice así:_


_*El Código conserva en la mayoría de los casos la disciplina hasta ahora vigente, aunque no deja de introducir oportunas variaciones. Por lo tanto:

1°. Quedan abrogadas todas las leyes, ya universales, ya particulares, que se opongan a las prescripciones de este Código, a no ser que acerca de las leyes particulares se prevenga otra cosa;

2°. Los cánones que reproducen íntegramente el derecho antiguo deben valuarse conforme a ese derecho, y, por lo tanto, han de interpretarse según la doctrina de los autores de nota;


3º. Los cánones que sólo en parte concuerdan con el derecho antiguo, han de valuarse conforme a éste en la parte que con él convienen; pero en aquella otra parte en que del mismo discrepan, se han de juzgar según su propio sentido;


4°. En la duda de si alguna prescripción de los cánones discrepa del derecho antiguo, no hay que separarse de este;


5º. En cuanto a las penas de las que en el Código no se hace mención alguna, sean espirituales o temporales, medicinales o las llamadas vindicativas, latæ o ferendæ sententiæ, deben darse por abrogadas todas ellas;


6°. Si alguna de las demás leyes disciplinares que hasta ahora se hallaban vigentes no se contienen ni explícita ni implícitamente en el Código, ha de afirmarse de ellas que perdieron todo su valor, si no es que se hallan en los libros litúrgicos aprobados o son leyes de derecho divino, ya positivo, ya natural.*_

Como decia la autoridad se recive al ser dada por quien la obstenta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

No existe autoridad en la tierra capaz de juzgarle al Papa, por eso no puede ser hereje, porque para ser o no hereje eso lo ha de decir una autoridad, y las conciencias personales de chismorreros no son autoridades ninguna. Aparte de esto, evidentemente el Papado cuenta con este poder porque Dios estimó que lo emplearia de acuerdo a sus fines.



Bernaldo dijo:


> un papa no puede ser hereje, Francisco es papa--> por tanto tu basura de juicios falla, lo mismo que en cada uno de cismáticos a los que sigues los pasos, no hay uno que no haya llamado hereje al papa del momento.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jul 2020)

lo tuyo no solo es novusordo sino que a cada nueva defección de mensaje que excretas le podemos llamar "novus *ñordo"

ñordo= "*_conjunto de excrementos, heces o materia fecal que son el conjunto de los desperdicios generalmente sólidos o líquidos producto final del proceso de la digestión"_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

El que le he puesto es el Codigo Canonico de la Iglesia. Y en este codigo se preserva la trasmisión de autoridad que se recoje en el nuevo testamento, de quienes la obstentan a quienes lo obstentarán. Nadie puede erigirse en autoridad fuera de está cadena, como le sucedio a Simon el Mago, y por tanto toda la autoridad está contenida dentro de la cadena.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jul 2020)

otra cosa interesante de este *novus ñordo *de K Kareos es que sirve perfectamente para embadurnar los jetos de los supuestos conservadores antifrancisquistas que utilizan también estas técnicas contra el actual papa… pues ahora os tragáis la medicina de otro que va de más purista que vosotros

os llama directamente también herejes--> poneos a debatir con él, ánimo, que nos vamos a reir un rato…


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

Si no existe posibilidad de revocar al Papa en el Derecho Canonico de 1917, no se le puede revocar.

_1.deg. Leges quaelibet, sive universales sive particulares, praescriptis huius Codicis oppositae, abrogantur nisi de particularibus legibus aliud expresse caveatur;

6.deg. Si qua ex ceteris disciplinaribus legibus, quae usque adhuc viguerunt, nec explicite nec implicite in Codice contineatur, ea vim omnem amisisse dicenda est, nisi in probatis liturgicis libris reperiatur, aut lex sit iuris divini sive positivi sive naturalis. _

Y no se le puede porque no existe mayor autoridad que el Papa en la iglesia que pueda juzgarle de hereje, no se ha articulado conclave ni asamblea. Si existe dime cual.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

Viene para todo el que este sujeto a autoridad, el Papa no lo está. Dime sino quien puede juzgar al Papa. Dentro de la Iglesia el Papa es INTOCABLE.
El Papa excomulga al que pretenda tal cosa con un chaquear de dedos.

Es la maxima autoridad con las llaves del cielo otorgadas por la sucesión de la catedra de Pedro.

*EN NINGUN LADO DEL CODIGO DE 1917 DICE QUE UNA INSTANCIA INFERIOR PUEDE REVOCAR A UNA SUPERIOR, LAS INSTANCIAS SUPERIORES DE LA AUTORIDAD LA TIENEN SOBRE LAS MENORES Y ALLI DICE BAJO QUE SUPUESTOS LOS MAYORES PUEDEN REVOCARSELA A LAS MENORES

No existe tal protestonta idea de que fuera de la cadena de autoridad pueda ser revocada la autoridad. La autoridad se trasmite desde los que la tienen a los que la tendran por elección.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

*EN NINGUN LADO DEL CODIGO DE 1917 DICE QUE UNA INSTANCIA INFERIOR PUEDE REVOCAR A UNA SUPERIOR, LAS INSTANCIAS SUPERIORES DE LA AUTORIDAD LA TIENEN SOBRE LAS MENORES Y ALLI DICE BAJO QUE SUPUESTOS LOS MAYORES PUEDEN REVOCARSELA A LAS MENORES

No existe tal protestonta idea de que fuera de la cadena de autoridad pueda ser revocada la autoridad. La autoridad se trasmite desde los que la tienen a los que la tendran por elección.*

Como tienes la memoria de un pez no te acuerdas que la bula de paulo IV la traias para demostrar que la autoridad de quien es más puede ser revocada por quien es menos. Pero tal cosa no existe en el codigo de 1917, en donde no existe instancia en donde el Papa pueda ser juzgado(tampoco existia con paulo iV con lo que en la practica esa bula es como que no existe cuando se trata del Papa). por lo que se se cumple que el traspaso de autoridades se conserva y no puede revocarse por quien no tiene autoridad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

Un hereje es un titulo que solo lo puede atribuir quien es Juez Legitimo y Autoridad. Esto no es una bacanal protestonta de don nadies quemando brujas.

Usted pretende que cualquiera puede juzgar de hereje y ser autoridad para que lleve la marca de ese juicio sobre la ropa, pero esto es un falso evangelio. La autoridad es trasferida por eleccion de quienes la obstentan a quienes la obstentarán tal como se escribe en las escrituras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

DEL ROMANO PONTÍFICE

333 § 1. En virtud de su oficio, el Romano Pontífice no sólo tiene potestad sobre toda la Iglesia, sino que ostenta también la primacía de potestad ordinaria sobre todas las Iglesias particulares y sobre sus agrupaciones, con lo cual se fortalece y defiende al mismo tiempo la potestad propia, ordinaria e inmediata que compete a los Obispos en las Iglesias particulares encomendadas a su cuidado.

§ 2. Al ejercer su oficio de Pastor supremo de la Iglesia, el Romano Pontífice se halla siempre unido por la comunión con los demás Obispos e incluso con toda la Iglesia; a él compete, sin embargo, el derecho de determinar el modo, personal o colegial, de ejercer ese oficio, según las necesidades de la Iglesia.

§ 3. No cabe apelación ni recurso contra una sentencia o un decreto del Romano Pontífice.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jul 2020)

un papa no puede ser hereje--> por tanto tus acusaciones al papa son falsas y carecen de fundamento.


----------



## Nico (10 Jul 2020)

Uff... qué rápido que van... han pasado apenas unas horas y, contestarle al Ariki Mau ya parece una cuestión histórica.

Perdón por dar dos pasos atrás.

Decías Ariki:



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Eso @Nico es una valoración sobre aspectos secundarios.
> 
> Uno podria pensar que *la Misa Tridentina es una especie de Maquina que solo funciona si todas las partes estan presentes y funcionando de una forma ajustada y coordinada*.
> 
> ...



Dejo sin citar el resto de los ejemplos para no hacer larga la cita.

Primero, déjame decirte que has estado BRILLANTE en tu argumentación !!   

Me ha gustado mucho el argumento de Autoridad y también los ejemplos que has usado. Muy bien.

Sin embargo, no has advertido los puntos que yo señalé. Yo hice hincapié *en la mística y profundidad* de la Misa Tridentina. Adorar a la Divinidad no es un chiste. O se hace "en serio" o caes en un carnaval.

Cuando entras a un Templo a Adorar y Agradecer a Dios con la liturgia Tridentina NO HAY CHISTE. No hay guitarritas, ni chicas jijiando y dando palmas... el Sacerdote adora de cara a la Cruz y no como "rockstar" en frente de la grey.

La precisión del Latín en el rito es abrumadora. No siempre se puede "traducir" (y no hablemos ya de *alterar los textos*). De hecho trato de rezar en Latín todo lo que puedo y voy aprendiendo porque, vas un camino trillado por 1500 años de uso místico y profundo.

Lo que yo señalaba -y si relees mi participación podrás apreciarlo- es que la Majestad y Mística del rito tradicional Tridentino hace que *el fiel ponga su alma en consonancia con Dios sin vueltas, excusas, ni interferencias*.

No es una "_fiestita infantil_" llena de globos, chicos aplaudiendo y -no pocas veces- extraños personajes cantando con la guitarrita como si estuvieran en una estudiantina... es un Rito de Transustanciación donde Dios mismo está presente.

Y, respecto a que "_cualquier máquina hace lo mismo si lo dice la autoridad_", te diré que no es tan así... hay *MAQUINAS ESPECIALIZADAS* que hacen mejor las cosas.

Te invito a sacar el corcho de una botella con un ruleman (o una radio) a ver si te resulta tan sencillo hacerlo como con un sacacorchos.

De todos modos quiero reiterar que tu punto ha estado magníficamente expuesto y me saco el sombrero. La bordaste.

Eso no quita que siga prefiriendo -y sugiriendo- que vayan a una Misa Tridentina siempre que puedan porque... su espíritu se lo va a agradecer... es un "sacacorchos" perfectamente balanceado y ritualizado para que Dios sea el protagonista y se pueda hacer presente ante sus fieles.

Si la "Autoridad" le ha concedido *el mismo valor a una radio o un ruleman*, puedo entenderlo pero, desde ya aviso, *se la van a ver putas para abrir la botella !!*


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jul 2020)

tú le llamas hereje al papa, lo que prueba la falsedad de tu acusación


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

El titulo de Papa se le sigue al Concilio que es donde recive la autoridad, no esta sujeta a tu juicio a posteriori.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jul 2020)

de todos aquellos papas proclamados por unos y otros en activo solo dedicas tus esfuerzos en negar a Benedicto y a Francisco

sobre el del palmar de troya y los demás que andan por ahí… ni esta boca es mía.

te delatas solito, haces lo mismo que los cismáticos habidos y por haber, negar al papa de la Iglesia Católica, porque ese es al que queréis abatir


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

Entiendo tu argumento y lo comparto. No es lo mismo la potencia inspiradora del Requiem de Mozart que un cantico de guitarras de parroquia, pero tú eres una persona culta con marcada introspección espiritual, una excepción.

Tu pones el Requiem al comun de los mortales y le va a decir mucho más una sencilla canción de parroquia, la gente pincha Radio Maria y es lo que escuchan alli y tiene exito. A lo que voy, no somos el centro del universo y la Iglesia debe facilitar el acceso a Dios a gente muy sencilla, cosa que con la abrumadora tecnologia de la misa en latin quizas no les facilite el acceso; comprende al menos que la Iglesia tiene el beneficio de la duda de postular cambiarlo y que hay razones para hacerlo.

Pero esto es meramente debate secundario que podriamos tener, pero que estoy de acuerdo, la misa tridentina se presenta Solemne y Preciosa en su ejecución desde el punto de vista profano. Pero esa no es la cuestion que nos atañe, lo que está sucediendo es una completa revocación del Novus Ordo que no se sostiene teologicamente por ningun lado, porque teologicamente los argumentos "ritual preciosistas" no tienen ningun peso, sino que la misa es valida por un principio de autoridad. Que es el mismo principio que valida teologicamente la propia misa tridentina que como se sabe, Cristo hizo la ultima cena en Arameo, de noche, despues de cenar y en la planta alta de una casa.





Nico dijo:


> Uff... qué rápido que van... han pasado apenas unas horas y, contestarle al Ariki Mau ya parece una cuestión histórica.
> 
> Perdón por dar dos pasos atrás.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

El Papa tiene autoridad concedida por los que recivieron autoridad. Esa es la cadena de autoridad apostolica. No hay autoridad fuera de esa cadena. Vease a los hijos de esceva y simon el mago, decir lo contrario es falso evangelio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

K kareos niega la sucesión apostolica, pues no acepta que alguien que la ha recivido de un apostol tenga autoridad. Entonces el hacha se puede poner donde se quiera de la sucesión apostolica para cercenar el arbol. Es puro protestantismo, la conciencia subjetiva que arremete contra la autoridad establecida.



Bernaldo dijo:


> de todos aquellos papas proclamados por unos y otros en activo solo dedicas tus esfuerzos en negar a Benedicto y a Francisco
> 
> sobre el del palmar de troya y los demás que andan por ahí… ni esta boca es mía.
> 
> te delatas solito, haces lo mismo que los cismáticos habidos y por haber, negar al papa de la Iglesia Católica, porque ese es al que queréis abatir


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

Como te digo los Papas lo son porque alguien que era autoridad la depositó en ellos, es la trasmisión apostolica evangelica. Lo niegas pues niegas el evangelio. Tu dices que un Papa no lo es porque se le haya trasmitido esa autoridad, sino que depende de que tú des visto bueno a ese nombramiento, pero eso significaria que la autoridad no se trasmite por quien la obstenta sino que esta subordinado a un fulano don nadie que nada tiene que ver en el nombramiento, lo cual es falso evangelio.

Y al que se le ha trasmitido esta autoridad, no puede ser hereje. Luego que el Papa sea hereje es algo que se sigue de tu incapaz juicio subjetivo y de tus demonios personales, pero tu no tienes autoridad.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Como te digo los Papas lo son porque alguien que era autoridad la depositó en ellos, es la trasmisión apostolica evangelica. Lo niegas pues niegas el evangelio. Tu dices que un Papa no lo es porque se le haya trasmitido esa autoridad, sino que depende de que tú des visto bueno a ese nombramiento, pero eso significaria que la autoridad no se trasmite por quien la obstenta sino que esta subordinado a un fulano don nadie que nada tiene que ver en el nombramiento, lo cual es falso evangelio.
> 
> Y al que se le ha trasmitido esta autoridad, no puede ser hereje. Luego que el Papa sea hereje es algo que se sigue de tu incapaz juicio subjetivo y de tus demonios personales, pero tu no tienes autoridad.



ahí le tienes, calladín respecto al palmar y similares, al que le reconoce sucesión de autoridad a través de los obispos nombrados por el arzobispo vietnamita aquel que les presentó Lafiebvre

a esos "papas" no los ataca ni tacha de herejes… a pesar de que admite lo ridículo que es que hayan "nombrado papas"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

Lafiebvre 

El neoprotestantismo solo tradicionista estará dividido en sectas irreconciliables, pero entre ellas se reconocen de la familia, de los reveldes.



Bernaldo dijo:


> ahí le tienes, calladín respecto al palmar y similares, al que le reconoce sucesión de autoridad a través de los obispos nombrados por el arzobispo vietnamita aquel que les presentó Lafiebvre
> 
> a esos "papas" no los ataca ni tacha de herejes… a pesar de que admite lo ridículo que es que hayan "nombrado papas"


----------



## Cuncas (10 Jul 2020)

Un día de estos voy a hacer recopilación de todo lo que han defendido el deficiente tarado apóstata de Ariki, el analfabeto sin cristianizar de BGA y la escoria cínica papólatra de Bernaldo.

- Han defendido los rituales paganos pachamameros del sindios amazónico profanando los templos (aún esperamos ver a esos conversos),

- Han defendido las mariconadas del lobby gay de la secta postconciliar y sus frescos en los templos representado a un Jesucristo con paquete rodeado de gays en una orgía dentro de una iglesia.

- Han defendido al putón berbenero de la Vaticueva, James Martin, el cual entre otras muchas burradas se sacó de la manga una comisión para afirmar que la sodomía no fue uno de los pecados por los que Dios redució a cenizas Sodoma y Gomorra.

- Han defendido la "advocación" de la virgen de la tinaja inventada en el sindios amazónico, y para mayor ridículo el propio Dicasterio de Comunicación del Vaticano se rio de ellos al afirmar que era todo una invención. Ellos se mantuvieron fieles a su tinaja.

- Han defendido la condecoración de abortistas y pedófilos por el antipapa hereje apóstata de bergoglio y sus antecesores heresiarcas.

Han defendido un sinfín de barbaridades para acabar demostrando que son:

- Unos apóstatas que no creen en Dios Verdadero Uno y Trino de la Iglesia Católica sino en el dios ecuménico y sincretista masónico de la secta post concilar.

- Unos papólatras que han llegado a desmentir el Catecismo cuando éste afirma que la Cabeza de la Iglesia es nuestro Señor Jesucristo; ellos ponen al Papa por encima de Jesucristo porque lo dice una revista (¿verdad,BGA?)

- Unos cínicos que defienden los intereses políticos más que a Dios mismo cuando saben que defienden a una secta apóstata y hereje porque creen que la falsa iglesia es una barrera contra el mundo protestante. Tan ciegos son que no ven que están defendiendo la parasitación de la secta protestante en el verdadero cristianismo.

Estas y muchas otras cosas más... La verdad es que el recopilatorio de todas las barbaridades que han defendido estos tres "hermanos de Marx" (el comunista) daría para 20 páginas más hilo sólo recopilando.

En fin, dejo aquí una de esas cosillas que ellos defienden como nimiedades a la hora de defender a la que ellos se refieren como "Iglesia Católica" cuando realmente se refieren a la secta satánica postconciliar:

Ladies and gentlemen, el líder de la ‘Orden de San Benito’ de la secta del Vaticano II desde el 2000 al 2016 y miembro de la Junta de "líderes religiosos mundiales" para el Instituto Interreligioso Elijah. Es decir de una de los organismos masónicos sincretistas que se monta la Vaticueva para promover satanismo y herejías al intentar degradar a Dios a la altura de los demonios, es decir, de los dioses paganos.



Dudo mucho que tengáis perdón de Dios... Allá cada quien que les haga caso. Van bailando la conga encabezada por bergoglio detrás de ellos directitos al abismo del infierno.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Jul 2020)

No se conoce que Mario Draghi se dedique a calumniar publicamente a nadie como para que sea acusado por quien si lo hace.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jul 2020)

Buen movimiento, dado que la reflexión racional te viene grande, sales por la tangente a un terreno que controlas perfectamente, la de la difamación y la calumnia.

_tras dejarme las pestañas buscando me he encontrado un cura que toca jaiguey to jel, mira aqui e encontrado otro que juega a los pokimon_

El puritanismo protestonto de siempre. 



Mientras difamas alegremente como cuando le acusastes a Pablo VI de ser fariseo por llevar el abalorio prescrito por Dios al sumo sacerdote en base a una exegesis sacada por ti del sombrero.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jul 2020)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2020)

Una de las tacticas del azufre para asaltar el poder es tratar de democratizarlo, pues no puede asaltarlo por la fuerza bruta. Porque el azufre tiene tecnologias para controlar las conciencias subjetivas, este movimiento sedegarajista de hacernos creer que uno puede pretando fuerte conciencia subjetiva + biblia derrocar la Autoridad nombrada por Dios en la tierra va en esa dirección.

Eso conduce a un arreglo democratico en donde la Autoridad se conforma con el voto, y eso es terreno propicio para las artes manipuladoras de los impios. no se puede consentir ni un momento por la democratizacion de la iglesia, que los fieles decidan sobre ella.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2020)

A ti te pasa como con el goretex, que te llueve pero no te moja.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2020)

Ese titulo ya ha desaparecido para la jarca sedegarajista como la desinfovacana

_Es, sí, solo un anuario, no tiene carácter magisterial alguno. Pero en la Santa Sede no se da puntada sin hilo, ni nada sucede por casualidad, _

Viperino


----------



## liantres (12 Jul 2020)

Herejía es poner autoridad por encima de Jesucristo la cabeza de la iglesia. 

El legítimo pedro procede de las aguas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2020)

Nadie dice que sea más autoridad que Jesucristo, incluso los Papas responden ante Cristo. No obstante es la mayor autoridad viva en la Tierra pues obstenta la catedra de Pedro a quien el Señor dio las llaves del cielo. Los protestantes creen que cualquiera puede generar exegesis biblicas certeras y fundar doctrinas y eso es FALSO EVANGELIO, pues la autoridad está contenida en la trasmisión apostolica de la que es heredera el Alto Clero Catolico. Por eso Lutero y Calvino no son nadie para revocar los canones conciliares ni a los Papas, ellos no tienen autoridad para tal cosa, es como si Simon el Mago corrigiera a Pablo. O Los hijos de esceva a Pedro. Los hechos de los apostoles no dejan lugar a la conciencia o juicio subjetivo sino que anteponen siempre la Autoridad recivida de los que la obstentaron. La iglesia de NSJC es Una Orden, no una asamblea democratica interpares.

Hilo definitivo del tema protestante, herejes os convoco a debate



liantres dijo:


> Herejía es poner autoridad por encima de Jesucristo la cabeza de la iglesia.
> 
> El legítimo pedro procede de las aguas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

¿ya estas calumniando cuando aun no has aclarado como puede la iglesia ser hereje al revocar SU misa en latin y tu no serlo al revocarle el arameo al Señor? Digo yo que si tanto interes tienes en que tu postura sea verdad aclararias este punto, si estas más interesado en el sensacionalismo calumniador no hace falta, con saltar de acusación en acusación logras efecto deseado.

Las exegesis de Benedicto le vienen grandes a uno que no es capaz de entender las parabolas sino es en la plana literalidad, eso es un mundo que se despliega en tres dimensiones en el que Benedicto XVI es un astronauta y al que tu no tienes acceso.

Benedicto dice basicamente que hace falta dar un salto cognitivo, un eureka para caer en la cuenta de que Cristo es necesariamente el mesias, él realiza la redención al mismo tiempo que ha expuesto tu muerte. Que en las escrituras un discusión de literalidades puede ser obtruso, pues es dificil desde la letra muerta llegar a la viva. Y que Dios es paciente con el pueblo Israelita igual que es paciente con el pecador, para que ambos se purifiquen en la verdad.

Terrible.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

un gigante en la catedra de Pedro

contra él, cretinos sobre cajas de fruta


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

Si gustas de la literalidad aqui la tienes, luego te vas a la torah con prontitud 

*Jesús y la ley*
_17 No penséis que he venido para abrogar la ley o los profetas; no he venido para abrogar, sino para cumplir. 
18 Porque de cierto os digo que hasta que pasen el cielo y la tierra, ni una jota ni una tilde pasará de la ley, hasta que todo se haya cumplido._

Valentin era un simon el mago que pretaba sus exegesis como lo haces tu, no una autoridad.
Tus exegesis literalistas son chusqueras igual que las protestontas, pues con una frase pretenden construir una exegesis completa al margen de todo el libro, cuando hay que tener presente todo el libro para hacer una exegesis consistente en cuerpo que ha de mantenerse solido. Y eso no está al alcance de cualquier lagarto. Esa capacidad de integración es algo que usted no tiene y si lo tiene Benedicto.

Sigo esperando que me expliques quien eres tú para tumbarle la misa en Arameo al Señor y sustituirsela por la tridentina


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

literalidades que el farsante protestonto no acaba de aceptar 
sola escriturahh


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

Ya se le ha dicho que la bula de hace 500 años de Pablo IV está subrogada al derecho canonico de 1917, en donde no es posible juzgarle al Papa pues no está articulado tribunal con mayor autoridad que este. Si existe digame cual, usted pretende una bacanal protestonta cazabrujas de don nadies juzgando y eso fuera de vuestros garajes no existe.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

Usted es un hereje cismatico y seguro que Dios al igual que con los Judios, le tiene paciencia.


----------



## Kbkubito (16 Jul 2020)

Joder q tochacos tios. Cuanquiera q haya tenido relacion con la iglesia sabe lo q es y de q van. Solo los necios permanecen impasibles sometidos a la voluntad de hombres impuros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

por eso tu eres un carro andante de todas las depravaciones de conciencia que ha invocado el azufre desde la reforma protestonta, pasando por la ilustración, el romanticismo, ect ect  



Kbkubito dijo:


> Joder q tochacos tios. Cuanquiera q haya tenido relacion con la iglesia sabe lo q es y de q van. Solo los necios permanecen impasibles sometidos a la voluntad de hombres impuros.


----------



## Kbkubito (16 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> por eso tu eres un carro andante de todas las depravaciones de conciencia que ha invocado el azufre desde la reforma protestonta, pasando por la ilustración, el romanticismo, ect ect



Claro,claro. Eso se lo puedes decir al padre Angel, te diria el colegio pero no. Ya admitieron 120 años sin siquiera ir a juicio.
Amén de las transacciones de terrenos en el lecho final,o el alzamiento de propiedades con connivencia de los hay/untamientos... bulas,y demás.

Un buen bussines si señor. Buena forma de subyugar a la plebe. Lo q pasa es q los comunistas os copiaron el sistema y por eso estamos como estamos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

La iglesia ha obtenido sus fondos de donaciones voluntarias, el heztado obtiene sus fondos del robo. Y ahy estas tu rumiando todas las depravaciones de conciencia paridas desde Lutero con las que aceptas ese estado de cosas.



Kbkubito dijo:


> Claro,claro. Eso se lo puedes decir al padre Angel, te diria el colegio pero no. Ya admitieron 120 años sin siquiera ir a juicio.
> Amén de las transacciones de terrenos en el lecho final,o el alzamiento de propiedades con connivencia de los hay/untamientos... bulas,y demás.
> 
> Un buen bussines si señor. Buena forma de subyugar a la plebe. Lo q pasa es q los comunistas os copiaron el sistema y por eso estamos como estamos.


----------



## Kbkubito (16 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La iglesia ha obtenido sus fondos de donaciones voluntarias, el heztado obtiene sus fondos del robo. Y ahy estas tu rumiando todas las depravaciones de conciencia paridas desde Lutero con las que aceptas ese estado de cosas.



Jajajja, voluntarias mis cojones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

Encuentreme el tribunal articulado en el codigo de 1917 que pueda juzgarle al Papa, vamos.
En cambio para su herejia cismatica si está articulada Autoridad que la juzgue.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

voluntarias, al contrario que el robo que tu legitimado heztado ejerce. Y ahora piensa sobre quien es el idiota que justifica a sus exclavistas



Kbkubito dijo:


> Jajajja, voluntarias mis cojones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

*Canon 332 § 1*. El Romano Pontífice obtiene la potestad plena y suprema en la Iglesia mediante la elección legítima por él aceptada juntamente con la consagración episcopal. Por lo tanto, el elegido para el pontificado supremo que ya ostenta el carácter episcopal, obtiene esa potestad desde el momento mismo de su aceptación. Pero si el elegido carece del carácter episcopal, ha de ser ordenado Obispo inmediatamente

y tu quieres juzgarle desde tu terrario de reptil, payaso


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

Encuentreme a quienes pueden revocar de ilegitima una elección, ¿los cardenales que la legitimaron por ejemplo? 
Eres un payaso


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

Hace falta una autoridad para juzgar a un colegio cardenalicio. Señaleme a ese juez autorizado.

No pretenderas serlo tú?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

Hace falta un juez que dictamine que alguien es hereje, esto no es una bacanal protestonta como te gustaria.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

Lo deja claro, primero una autoridad localiza y juzga al hereje, y despues se le desposee y queda excomulgado al momento. No se le puede desposeer sin localizarlo y juzgarlo.

_Además los clérigos serán privados también por la misma razón, de todas y cada una de sus iglesias, incluso catedrales, metropolitanas, patriarcales y primadas; de sus dignidades, monasterios, beneficios y oficios eclesiásticos incluso como ya se dijo, cualquiera sea el grado y el modo de su obtención. _

pero el exegeta protestonto ya se sabe, conciencia subjetiva, los tochos simon magistas y al monte.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

muy protestonto lo de erigirse juez por la gracia de la conciencia subjetiva


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

Para colocarle a uno la sentencia de hereje hace falta un juez autorizado, esto no es una bacanal protestonta en donde ser pelirojo es pactar con el demonio aqui y en pekin. Encuentre ese juez en la sucesion apostolica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2020)

Hay que decir que Simon el Mago era cosa bastante más noble que la recua cripto-protestonta, pues reconocia que existia una autoridad a la que debia acceder para realizar ciertas cosas. Estos payasos no quieren ni aflojar la gallina para hacerse con ella


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Jul 2020)

Nueva salida por la tanjente, presentame juez valido que juzge al colegio cardenalicio. Lo cierto es que ellos al ser cardenales legitiman el concilio. Si no fueran cardenales, como pasa en el palmar del garaje, entonces seria ilegitimo.

Si hubiera dicho lo contrario, "Todos eligen la orientación sexual" los cripto-adventistas lo empleariais igual para vuestro sensacionalismo calumniador.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Jul 2020)

El hereje eres tu que niegas a Pedro las llaves del cielo.
Aun no me has presentado ese juez autorizado dentro del derecho canonico que pueda juzgar de ilegitimo un conclave realizado por el colegio cardenalicio. ¿el Papa que pretendes derribar?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Jul 2020)

El otro dia por casualidad caí en el dial en radio adventista o algo asi, me recuerdan al protestonto de @Kairós con esas payasadas de los 6 reyes de 8.

Pues que casualidad! es pinchar el programa por 2 vez, que empiezan a sembrar odio con sus calumnias contra la Iglesia. Se reunen alli una colección de idiotas con el odio a flor de piel lanzando insidias a la Iglesia. La exegesis que nos presentaban era la siguiente, que está en el apocalipsis que la Bestia hará bajar fuego del cielo y que eso significa que emulará el poder de Dios, y esto significa que hará que la gente tenga llagas y santos incorruptos , pero que eso es obra del anticristo. Exegesis paco pretenciosa todo bien aderezado de falacias, los de la sola escritura trasformando fuego del cielo en llagas de santos catolicos

Y segun el programa daba ejemplos de como habia algunos que adoraban a santos y todo el rollo protestonto de siempre y que eso era señal de la bestia. Es un no parar lo de estas ratas cainitas gobernados por sus demonios personales.

En cambio nunca que he pinchado radio maria he encontrado ese interes contumaz en el monotema de protestontos=herejes. Parece que la Iglesia está destinada a recivir golpes unicamente de los perros de la estirpe de cain.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Jul 2020)

Cristo dio las llaves del cielo a Pedro

_"En verdad os digo que cuanto hicisteis a unos de estos hermanos míos más pequeños, a mí me lo hicisteis" _


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2020)

Tipico hereje protestonto intentando juzgar y sentar catedra desde fuera de la sucesión apostolica.
La iglesia tiene capacidad de atar y desatar en los cielos, no es posible que un protestonto lo revoque con su chachara.
Son todos igual de payasos y farsantes.

@Kairós el adventista







material adventista

¿Los Siete (7) Reyes de Apocalipsis 17, son 7 Papas? | Apocalipsis 17, Apocalipsis, Papa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2020)

Mas material adventista:

Revelaciones 17: Profecía de los Siete Reyes – 8º Rey Identificado!



El papa por aqui el papa por alla, tanto rencor y odio junto en un garaje, cuando resulta que son los reformados los que estan casando homosexuales y ordenando Obispas. El Sacerdocio esteril de Cain contra el fructifero de Abel.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2020)

@Kairós =tiempo de Dios = segunda venida de Cristo = movimiento adventista

C.S. Día 18. Heraldos de una nueva era - Revista Adventista

ratas que no dudan en emplear la falsificación de la identidad para sus fines


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2020)

panerigico adventista
la iglesia tiene autoridad para cambiar misas como paso con la tridentina con respecto a la ultima cena


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jul 2020)

Cuanto rencor hay en el anticatolicismo protestonto, no te van a argumentar, no estan interesados en la verdad. Pero se creen legitimados para calumniar, infiltrarse y orquestar intrigas. Da autentico asco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Jul 2020)

Cual es la misa la ata en el cielo la Iglesia Apostolica no un heretico exegeta adventista.
Os creeis autoridad para cambiarle la misa al Señor en arameo, pero negais la autoridad de la Iglesia para cambiarla del Latin a vernacula.

Protestontadas


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Cual es la misa la ata en el cielo la Iglesia Apostolica no un heretico exegeta adventista.
> Os creeis autoridad para cambiarle la misa al Señor en arameo, pero negais la autoridad de la Iglesia para cambiarla del Latin a vernacula.
> 
> Protestontadas



ahí has destruído una vez más otro de los cacareos de K Kairós


----------



## paria1990 (29 Jul 2020)

Nuevas buenas de la Iglesia Católica Apostólica Romana Auténtica Kairosiana, sacadas del otro hilo:

- No hay Papa, es la gran ramera.
- Que te bautice la tía Juana, no hacen falta curas.
- Confesarse con actos de contricción perfectos.
- Contemplar la eucaristía por internet.
- Sin ordenación sacerdotal. Sacerdocio de todos los creyentes y arreando.
- Sin matrimonio. Como los cátaros, todos castos y a robar niños de parejas paganas para que los bautice la tía Juana.
- Una gran desolación impide a la Iglesia ser visible como prometió Jesús. La Iglesia está en nuestros corazones.
- Rezar el rosario como sustitutivo de los sacramentos.
- Gnosticismo nueva era: el 99,999% de católicos han sido engañados por el diablo.
- El apocalipsis debe estar al llegar.

¿Alguna herejía más que añadir, Kairós? A ser posible respondiendo con tus propias palabras y no con fotitos y textitos copia pega.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

_luciferinismo; rebelión contra la autoridad establecida



paria1990 dijo:


> Nuevas buenas de la Iglesia Católica Apostólica Romana Auténtica Kairosiana, sacadas del otro hilo:
> 
> - No hay Papa, es la gran ramera.
> - Que te bautice la tía Juana, no hacen falta curas.
> ...


----------



## paria1990 (29 Jul 2020)

⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> - Tu "papa" no cree en Dios.



Para comenzar tu exposición, te luces pecando mortalmente.



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> - Antes de que a mi hijo lo mal-bautice un chamanillo más pagano que cristiano o un homosexual que no hace más que blasfemar y vomitar herejías desde los altares en sus homilías y que no cree ni siquiera en los Sacramentos que dice impartir, preferiría bautizarlo yo, en el caso de que sólo tuviese esa opción. Si superas de lo que hablas sabrías que el bautismo es igualmente válido si se realiza correctamente y con la intención sincera.



Que sí, que los curas te caen mal y blablabla, pero si tienes un cura disponible el niño lo tiene que bautizar él y no la tía Juana, que no estamos en un self-service protestante.



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> - Según la secta vaticanista a la que intentas cambiarle el pañal no hace falta ni que te confieses, ya te perdona los pecados el chamanillo de turno sumariamente en cada culto sin necesidad de confesión, arrepentimiento, penitencia o propósito de enmienda. Ya se lo hacen creer así a los malogrados corderillos para que además de profanar el Cuerpo de Cristo tocándolo con sus manos no consagradas cometan doble profanación en muchos casos al recibirlo en pecado mortal. Suerte que en la gran mayoría de los casos, al no ser realmente sacerdotes, las especias no son consagradas.



Eso es sencillamente falso. En la Iglesia Católica se mantiene que no se puede comulgar con pecado mortal.
Y volviendo a la doctrina kairosiana, él propone actos de contricción perfectos como sustitutivos de la confesión. La Iglesia Católica se mantiene en que aunque hagas un acto de contricción, debes ir a un cura a que te confiese.



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> - Lo de la eucaristía por internet es para los neopaganos de la secta postconciliar. La verdad, da lo mismo que la cookie esa que se levanta la maneje un chamánillo de la secta postconciliar a que veas la eucaristía por internet. En realidad, en ambos casos, es el mismo sacramento vacío. Los buenos sacerdotes ya nos recomiendan sufrir por el hecho de no poder recibir cotidianamente los Sacramentos antes que nos acostumbremos a creer que podemos recibir igualmente las Gracias a distancia, al más puro estilo televangelista.



Eso es lo que propuso Kairós. Tal vez tengamos ante nuestros ojos el primer cisma de la Iglesia Católica Apostólica Auténtica Kairosiana.
En cualquier caso, la Iglesia Católica se mantiene en que no se pueden recibir sacramentos por Youtube.



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> - Si puedes explicas entonces la razón por la cual se cambió el Sacramento de la Orden Sacerdotal establecido por el Espíritu Santo e inalterado durante siglos. Según vosotros el Espíritu Santo, además de ser un fracasado, se equivoca y tiene que corregirse según la contemporaneidad vigente.



Se está usted confundiendo. Es el dogma el que está infaliblemente asesorado por el Espíritu Santo y no puede eliminarse o contradecirse. Los ritos y las normas sí que pueden cambiar (a mejor o a peor, puede discutirse).



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> - El Sacramento del Matrimonio sigue siendo igualmente válido, so analfabeto sin cristianizar, al igual que el del bautismo.



Dado que ya apenas quedan sacerdotes ordenados por obispos que nombrara Pío XII y los papas anteriores (únicos válidos según ustedes), ya me pueden explicar cómo van a tener hijos los católicos si no se pueden casar. Lo único que queda es la castidad (o fornicar y tener hijos como los paganos).



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> - La que se ha alejado de Jesucrsito es la Iglesia okupada a raíz del Concilio Vaticano II convirtiéndose en una secta pagana y usurpando los templos. Si tú crees, por ejemplo, que compartimos dios con musulmanes, animistas, brujos vudú e hinduistas como han afirmado Wojtyla, Ratzinger y Bergoglio vete a rezar a una mezquita y si tienes problemas con lo infieles explícales el punto de vista de tu heresiarca de cabecera, "seguro que los infieles lo entenderán perfectamente".



No, no compartimos Dios con ellos.



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> - Rezar no es sustitutivo de los Sacramentos pero es una gran ayuda a la hora de sobrellevar la ausencia de éstos.



Dado que habéis anulado de facto todos los sacramentos con vuestro razonamiento, lo único que proponéis es rezar cual hacen los protestantes.



⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> - No se puede afirmar a ciencia cierta, pero los cristianos siempre debemos estar preparados para la llegada de Cristo. Cristianízate porque parece que no tienes ni idea de lo que estás hablando. Pareces más un trol que un neopagano ofendidito.



¿Y cómo haces para estrar preparado si no puedes recibir el Cuerpo de Cristo, no puedes confesarte, y no puedes bautizar a tus hijos? ¿Quién os confirma a vosotros si no queda obispo alguno nombrado por Pío XII?

Habéis anulado de facto todos los sacramentos excepto el del bautizo (igualito que los protestantes), ¡y aún tenéis el morro de llamaros católicos!

Por mucho que hagáis análisis cojonudos de las consecuencias del Vaticano II, por mucho que hagáis chistecitos sobre lo fea que es la misa Novus Ordo comparada con la Tradicional en Latín, por mucho que pongáis imagénes de sacerdotes u obispos haciendo o diciendo herejías; os digo una cosa: no me movéis ni una ceja. He visto ateos y protestantes hacer análisis sobre la Iglesia Católica del postconcilio mucho más rigurosos que los vuestros y no por ello dejan de ser ateos y protestantes.


----------



## Cuncas (29 Jul 2020)

paria1990 dijo:


> Para comenzar tu exposición, te luces pecando mortalmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajaja ¿de dónde sales tú corderillo? Por lo que dices, aparte de estar totalmente desinformado no estás debídamente cristianizado, lo cual no extraña en absoluto en vista de las pésimas catequesis o más bien manuales de herejía que imparte la secta del concilio vaticano II.

Sobre lo de que tu heresiarca de cabecera no cree en Dios es algo que ya se sabe desde 2013. He puesto varias pruebas irrefutables en este hilo sobre ello pero parece que no te has molestado ni en verlas. Las vuelvo a poner aquí de nuevo, no me canso...

Como ya dije, el Vaticano cree haber censurado esta entrevista publicada en 2013 en su web oficial, pero resulta que los archivos de internet la han guardado para suerte o desgracia de tu amado heresiarca.

https://web.archive.org/web/2015041...a-francesco_20131002_intervista-scalfari.html

Si copias desde el segundo http y pegas la dirección en el buscador verás como actualmente esa dirección está en acceso denegado. Sin embargo en el archivo web se lee perfectamente:

La cursiva es Scalfari y la letra normal es tu amado heresiarca.







Como ves, después de proferir esta herejía en 2013, según la Doctrina de la Iglesia, es ya considerado hereje y automáticamente le inhabilita como Papa.

Sobre lo del bautismo y el matrimonio, infórmate como es debido sobre cómo establece el Sacramento la Iglesia Católica porque estás completamente perdido. Por otra parte, no me extraña, porque la mayoría de los neopaganos pachamameros de la secta conciliar no están ni de lejos cristianizados. La prueba está en las burradas que dice el paganito tarado de Ariki Mau.

Sobre la modificación de los ritos y la forma del sacramento te vuelvo a repetir que te informes debídamente. Los Papas han de hacer el juramento de no contravenir ni deshacer lo que ha establecido previamente otro Papa. Es algo lógico si atendemos a que lo establecido por un verdadero Papa, siguiendo la inspiración del Espíritu Santo, no puede ser anulado ni contravenido por los que le siguen, menos cuando ha afirmado ex catedra que cualquiera que cambiase lo establecido sea considerado anatema, como es el caso de la forma de los Sacramentos. La información está en este hilo expuesta de forma clara por Kairós, como tú eres un trol chapucero no te has preocupado ni en conocer lo que estás negando, yo no voy a perder mucho más tiempo con un trol como tú ya que tú no te esfuerzas lo más mínimo en hablar con propiedad.

La secta conciliar ha intentado romper la sucesión apostólica alterando sin razón alguna el Sacramento de la Orden Sacerdotal, eso no quiere decir que esa sucesión apostólica se haya mantenido al margen de las ordenaciones sacerdotales ordinarias volviéndose a realizar por parte de un Obispo válidamente ordenado. Lo que sí, que la mayoría de los nuevos "sacerdotes" ordenados solamente según el nuevo rito no son realmente sacerdotes ya que han sido ordenados según un rito inválidado "per se" por la Doctrina de la Iglesia Católica.

Infórmate bien sobre lo que han dicho los últimos heresiarcas de cabecera de tu secta sobre el concepto masónico sincretista del dios de vuestra secta:

Bergoglio, aparte de no creer en el Dios Verdadero Uno y Trino de la Iglesia Católica (como ya te demostré), a mayores de llamar a Dios fracasado, ha dicho:

"*Los que son cristianos, con la Biblia, y los que son musulmanes con el Corán, con la fe que recibieron de sus padres. Dios es un solo: el mismo*"

Para todo aquel pobre iluso que se atreva a negarlo, mejor le será reprimirse porque las palabras de su heresisarca de cabecera han sido grabadas en vídeo:

"Y compartir nuestras experiencias de llevar la cruz, así como para salir de esa enfermedad del corazón que nos amarga la vida: eso es importante que hagáis en las reuniones. Y también, *los que son cristianos, con la Biblia, y los que son musulmanes con el Corán, con la fe que recibisteis de vuestros padres, que siempre os ayudará a seguir adelante.Compartir incluso la propia fe, pues Dios es uno solo: el mismo*. *Algunos han hablado de una manera, otros de otra… *pero seguir adelante. Compartir. "



Esta es una de las numerosas pruebas irrefutables del sincretismo masónico de la secta conciliar. En este hilo, si quieres molestarte en saber de lo que hablas, encontrarás más.

Así que pobre neopaganillo, corderillo perdido, infórmate bien de la secta en la que estás y preocúpate de salir de ella, si realmente te consideras cristiano, antes de que te arrastren con ellos a la condenación, que es lo que pretenden.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

anatemas vendo, para mi no tengo


----------



## paria1990 (29 Jul 2020)

⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Jajaja ¿de dónde sales tú corderillo? Por lo que dices, aparte de estar totalmente desinformado no estás debídamente cristianizado, lo cual no extraña en absoluto en vista de las pésimas catequesis o más bien manuales de herejía que imparte la secta del concilio vaticano II.
> 
> Sobre lo de que tu heresiarca de cabecera no cree en Dios es algo que ya se sabe desde 2013. He puesto varias pruebas irrefutables en este hilo sobre ello pero parece que no te has molestado ni en verlas. Las vuelvo a poner aquí de nuevo, no me canso...
> 
> ...



¿De qué obispos hablas? No quedan obispos en activo (y me parece que tampoco en inactivo) nombrados por Pío XII. Y que vayan "reordenando" sacerdotes con un antifaz de acá para allá menos aún. Supongo que no se estará referiendo a los del Palmar de Troya y a aquellos franceses que cometieron un suicidio en masa. ¿De dónde obtiene el sacramento de la confirmación? ¿De dónde recibe la eucaristía? ¿Cómo se confiesa? ¿Cómo se casa? ¿Cómo ordena a nuevos sacerdotes?

Ustedes se han cargado de facto todos los sacramentos, como los protestantes.

Y le vuelvo a repetir, sus vídeos, fotitos y extractos de entrevistas no me asombran lo más mínimo. Mañana el Papa puede coger el micro en el avión y decir una burrada y no por ello la sede está vacante. El concepto de infalibilidad papal que tienen ustedes es la misma caricatura que hacen los protestantes.


----------



## paria1990 (29 Jul 2020)

Gracias por citar a Trento, me encanta ese Concilio ¿Se da cuenta que acaba de llamarse a usted mismo hereje? Pues ya me dirá qué hace la tía Juana bautizando por ella misma habiendo curas por doquier.

Antes de ponerse a señalar con el dedito, piense de quién está hablando el texto.


----------



## paria1990 (29 Jul 2020)

Resulta que quien anda proponiendo que los laicos bauticen habiendo curas por doquier (como hace la tía Juana) son ustedes, no yo. Y laicos que bauticen sin necesidad alguna, solo se me ocurre (como dice Trento) que sean herejes o paganos. Así que, mire usted por dónde, resulta que los _herejes _y _paganos _a los que se refiere Trento son ustedes, no yo.

Antes de acusar con el dedito, mire a quién va dirigido el texto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

En caso de necesidad, te lo pone ahy igual que unos primeros auxilios los puede practicar mengano a falta de Médico. Pero es al medico a quien de oficio le compete el auxilio. 

Curiosas exegesis hereticas las que emplean textos del anticristo para justificarse


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

boom



paria1990 dijo:


> Resulta que quien anda proponiendo que los laicos bauticen habiendo curas por doquier (como hace la tía Juana) son ustedes, no yo. Y laicos que bauticen sin necesidad alguna, solo se me ocurre (como dice Trento) que sean herejes o paganos. *Así que, mire usted por dónde, resulta que los herejes y paganos a los que se refiere Trento son ustedes, no yo.*
> 
> Antes de acusar con el dedito, mire a quién va dirigido el texto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

Te lo pone en el mismo parrafo. Es el sacerdote quien de oficio bautiza, tu niegas que los sacerdotes de oficio bauticen, dices que desolan. Es la negación del dogma lo que culmina en esa necesidad artificial y heretica en ti, pero eso no es necesidad valida.

En efecto, no obstante bautizareis, pero lo hareis como los herejes. Pero más sacramento no hareís.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

Sacerdote es quien es ordenado como tal por la autoridad.

Tu no eres naide para estimar que latae sentenciae afecte a fulano o mengano, no tienes autoridad para saber que a jenny le afecta, hereje platonico


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

tu no eres nada para estimar si se cumple lo que el sacerdocio necesita, sino la autoridad.
pobre lucifer


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

no puedes emitir juicio @Kairós, solo parole parole


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

Si no puedes estimar, no puedes emitir sentencia. No seas tan idiota de confundir cuerpo legal y juicio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

@Kairós vive en un tercermundo semantico. Confunde codigos legales, con realizar un juicio teniendo presente esos codigos legales. Para hacer tal cosa de estimar, valorar, estudiar y confrontar los hechos de la realidad con lo recogido en los canones, hace falta ser JUEZ AUTORIZADO. Y un idiota que vive en tercermundo semantico no lo es en absoluto.


----------



## paria1990 (29 Jul 2020)

Un laico que bautiza por él mismo sin necesidad no es un católico, es un hereje, que es algo bien distinto. ¿O acaso lutero era católico, por mucho que fuera bautizado con la fórmula válida? Menuda pirueta acaba de dar usted.

¿Si no son sacerdotes cuál es su plan para obtener sacramentos cuando ya no quede nadie ordenado anterior a 1968? O la 2a venida es inminente o me está diciendo usted que la promesa que hizo Jesús a su Iglesia es falsa, pues ya me dirá cómo se sostiene una Iglesia en la que el 100% de creyentes no puede obtener 6 de los 7 sacramentos. ¿Sin pecar nunca? ¿Sin matrimonios? ¿Sin confirmaciones? ¿Sin Cuerpo de Cristo?


----------



## paria1990 (29 Jul 2020)

⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Otro paganito más defendiendo con uñas y dientes su secta, para colmo *analfabeto* con tara severa porque no lee, es decir otro, Ariki Mau... por si con un apóstata tarado no había suficiente en el hilo, ahora tenemos dos.
> 
> Atiende si te da la mollera, paganito cazurro, en mi archidiócesis tenemos la suerte de aún tener en activo más de una veintena de sacerdotes válidamente ordenados que aún administran los Sacramentos como dicta la Doctrina de la Iglesia. Son sacerdotes muchas veces retirados por obligación a parroquias rurales muy poco concurridas porque se mantienen firmes en la doctrina de la Iglesia e incluso celebran la misa tradicional; que, por cierto, aún convocada en el mismo día, tiene más fieles que el culto protestante al que tú vas, seguramente en plena capital de provincia y con bozal, claro.
> 
> ...



Sigue sin decirme qué va a hacer cuando esos sacerdotes mueran.

Y ya le dije que la retahíla de abusos y herejías que digan X sacerdotes no son argumento alguno para el sedevacantismo. Yo le puedo contar otros tantos y si quiere hacemos un concurso.

Las pasiones le nublan el entendimiento.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

Que es eso de vuelto a ordenar?
Esque no fue valida la primer vez?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

Entonces entiendes que Ribas ha renunciado a la ordenación sacerdotal primera, entendiendo no haber recivido nada de ella sino tal vez azufre. Y que se legitima en la cosa esa recivida en su segundo ordenacion por la hermandad de lafiebre?

de ti mismo:

_El SSPX está en los cuernos de un dilema. Porque Bergoglio es papa o no papa. Si es Papa, la SSPX una cum Mass es cismática, ya que no está autorizada por él. Si él no es papa, entonces la SSPX una cum Mass es cismática, ya que se ofrece en unión con un papa falso. Porque a pesar de las concesiones otorgadas a la SSPX, sus sacerdotes permanecen suspendidos, su apostolado no está autorizado, y si Bergoglio es Papa, es un pecado mortal cada vez que dicen Misa. _

entonces no vale ni la 2º ordenación, que pruebe en palmar de troya?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

Ya bueno pero no puede ser ordenado sacerdote por quien está fuera de la autoridad apostolica, es una comedia. Es decir si no existen sacramentos porque la iglesia esta tomada por el hades, no existen ordenaciones y lo que hace es una notoria farsa. Un minimo de consistencia.

En todo caso la ordenación le viene de la primera, ¿ha sido excomulgado, que opina el Obispo de su diocesis de sus exegesis?¿no ha clavado en la catedral adjunta las 95 tesis adventistas para darse de conocer la verdaz?


----------



## paria1990 (29 Jul 2020)

⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ dijo:


> Pero lee, analfabeto, que no lees ni entiendes, pésimo trol tarado. Y sobre los sacerdotes, si es voluntad de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo que lleguemos a vivir sin verdaderos sacerdotes será una prueba de fe el superarla, no seríamos los primeros en pasarla. Seguramente prefiere eso a que paganos tarados analfabetos como vosotros sigan adorando a Satanás y a demonios paganos en los templos usurpados en la secta.



¡Aleluya! He conseguido sacarle otra revelación a la Iglesia Católica Apostólica Romana Auténtica Kairosiana: ya no hacen falta sacerdotes.

¡Toma ya!

Como hacen ustedes para reconciliar esa afirmación con el hecho de que:

1) Jesús prometió que las puertas del infierno no prevalecerían sobre la Iglesia.
2) Si no hay sacerdotes no hay sacramentos.
3) Si no hay sacramentos no hay Iglesia.

Ya es cuestión suya. Pero vamos, que si siguen la pista apocalíptico-milenarista, tal vez encuentren relatos sugestivos que tapen un poco semejante contradicción.


----------



## BGA (29 Jul 2020)

Los ataques públicos, primero a "Bergoglio", luego a todos los papas postconciliares, y finalmente a los "papistas" -una manera protestante de intentar romper la fidelidad católica y por tanto su unidad- bajo el anonimato de un Nick internauta, expresa una actitud abiertamente anticatólica, pues induce al ingenuo a sentirse él mismo "rector" de las cosas de la Iglesia sobre la base de su propia opinión, deformada por la guerra de los massmierda y sin duda porque no ha pensado que en los temas que conciernen a la Cabeza Visible de la Iglesia Católica, se habla donde ha de hablarse y no se desfoga uno como si no hubiera mañana o su opinión anónima valiera para algo. Porque no vale para nada susceptible de cambiar nada si fuera necesario, pero es una herramienta formidable para causar desafección, o dicho de otro modo, para robar almas, y no para quedárselas en un principio como una conquista, sino para arrebatárselas a su enemigo y dejarlas a la intemperie. La conquista vendrá más tarde cuando el infeliz no sepa dónde dirigirse, o peor, que sepa dónde hacerlo fuera de la Unidad Católica...

Vengo pensado desde hace tiempo que hay un tufo que me recuerda las famosas controversias medievales entre cristianos y judíos, y en las cuales, éstos últimos justificaban sus derrotas porque en las filas cristianas había judíos conversos que conocían el Judaísmo tan bien como ellos mismos. ¿Les suena?. Pero si entonces era un debate con todas las de la Ley, cara a cara, nombre contra nombre, de lo que aquí se trata es básicamente de anonimato que exhibiendo un conocimiento superior a la media sobre nuestra doctrina, la lleva donde quiere y la manipula como quiere. Si uno tiene un "target" implantado previamente, asume dichos y diretes de manera directa sin darse apenas cuenta.

Por no hablar de la obsesión por el fin de los tiempos, tan protestante, tan adecuado para la especulación que pone nombre y lugares de su propia cosecha. No sabemos ni el día ni la hora y el vivir cristiano es día a día, minuto a minuto -o debería y me miro a mí mismo-. Ése andar pendiente del Final olvidando cada momento y casi olvidando vivir conforme está escrito y rogado, no es católico. Si lo católico para funcionar a nivel particular necesitara de tan prolijos conocimientos, todos iríamos derechitos al infierno. Pero no es así y por eso se habla del Amor, palabra que a estos tipos les ofende porque nada saben de amor, ni de caridad, ni de disciplina. Altillo en plaza y gritos condenatorios. Eso no lo he visto nunca pero me temo no llegará muy tarde dado el colonialismo protestante-gnóstico que tenemos delante.


----------



## paria1990 (29 Jul 2020)

¿Cómo se reconcilia que el 100% de católicos no puedan asistir en pocos años a una misa con sacerdotes ordenados (siguiendo sus criterios) y que Jesús prometiera que el infierno no prevalecería sobre la Iglesia?

Una Iglesia Católica sin sacramentos es como hablar de un círculo cuadrado. ¿Acaso espera usted la 2a venida de manera inminente? De no ser así solo le quedan 2 opciones: abandonar el sedevacantismo o dejar de llamarse católico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

Almargen de lo que está pasando en la red, en donde la desinformación sedegarajista campa a sus anchas, y se le invita a la gente a considerarse juez legitima. Una herejia sirve para comprender mejor la naturaleza de la verdad, por simple confrontacion dialectica. Asi como la herejia protestonta nos invita a profundizar en la trasmisión apostolica o en la importancia de nuestra Virgen Madre Maria, la herejia sedegarajista nos invita a una reflexión sobre quien es autoridad.

Al marge de los perniciosos efectos de esta campaña desinformadora con peste a azufre en donde se enmarca el sedegarajismo, me ha parecido provechoso.



BGA dijo:


> Los ataques públicos, primero a "Bergoglio", luego a todos los papas postconciliares, y finalmente a los "papistas" -una manera protestante de intentar romper la fidelidad católica y por tanto su unidad- bajo el anonimato de un Nick internauta, expresa una actitud abiertamente anticatólica, pues induce al ingenuo a sentirse él mismo "rector" de las cosas de la Iglesia sobre la base de su propia opinión, deformada por la guerra de los massmierda y sin duda porque no ha pensado que en los temas que conciernen a la Cabeza Visible de la Iglesia Católica, se habla donde ha de hablarse y no se desfoga uno como si no hubiera mañana o su opinión anónima valiera para algo. Porque no vale para nada susceptible de cambiar nada si fuera necesario, pero es una herramienta formidable para causar desafección, o dicho de otro modo, para robar almas, y no para quedárselas en un principio como una conquista, sino para arrebatárselas a su enemigo y dejarlas a la intemperie. La conquista vendrá más tarde cuando el infeliz no sepa dónde dirigirse, o peor, que sepa dónde hacerlo fuera de la Unidad Católica...
> 
> Vengo pensado desde hace tiempo que hay un tufo que me recuerda las famosas controversias medievales entre cristianos y judíos, y en las cuales, éstos últimos justificaban sus derrotas porque en las filas cristianas había judíos conversos que conocían el Judaísmo tan bien como ellos mismos. ¿Les suena?. Pero si entonces era un debate con todas las de la Ley, cara a cara, nombre contra nombre, de lo que aquí se trata es básicamente de anonimato que exhibiendo un conocimiento superior a la media sobre nuestra doctrina, la lleva donde quiere y la manipula como quiere. Si uno tiene un "target" implantado previamente, asume dichos y diretes de manera directa sin darse apenas cuenta.
> 
> Por no hablar de la obsesión por el fin de los tiempos, tan protestante, tan adecuado para la especulación que pone nombre y lugares de su propia cosecha. No sabemos ni el día ni la hora y el vivir cristiano es día a día, minuto a minuto -o debería y me miro a mí mismo-. Ése andar pendiente del Final olvidando cada momento y casi olvidando vivir conforme está escrito y rogado, no es católico. Si lo católico para funcionar a nivel particular necesitara de tan prolijos conocimientos, todos iríamos derechitos al infierno. Pero no es así y por eso se habla del Amor, palabra que a estos tipos les ofende porque nada saben de amor, ni de caridad, ni de disciplina. Altillo en plaza y gritos condenatorios. Eso no lo he visto nunca pero me temo no llegará muy tarde dado el colonialismo protestante-gnóstico que tenemos delante.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2020)

La verdad ya está incardinada en las enseñanzas apostolicas. Igual que el genoma de la mariposa está en el de la oruga, pero es posible que para que esa verdad se muestre en toda su evidencia, la oruga deba de atravesar por el trance de la metamorfosis, en donde se produce una confrontación dialectica entre la herejia y la verdad, siendo que los restos caen muertos del organismo como herejes, y lo que queda en el organismo lo hace con una forma en donde la verdad se expresa de forma más evidente (vease por ejemplo el dogma de la inmaculada concepción, que ya estaba alli, pero que no se habia discernido). Cualquier avance teologico es dialectico y en este sentido, si hay una parte que avanza en la verdad la contraparte debe de caer muerta. Asi que las epocas de los herejes son las epocas en donde mayores cosas mas facilmente quedan expuestas.

Tengo esta noción.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Jul 2020)

BGA dijo:


> Los ataques públicos, primero a "Bergoglio", luego a todos los papas postconciliares, y finalmente a los "papistas" -una manera protestante de intentar romper la fidelidad católica y por tanto su unidad- bajo el anonimato de un Nick internauta, expresa una actitud abiertamente anticatólica, pues induce al ingenuo a sentirse él mismo "rector" de las cosas de la Iglesia sobre la base de su propia opinión, deformada por la guerra de los massmierda y sin duda porque no ha pensado que en los temas que conciernen a la Cabeza Visible de la Iglesia Católica, se habla donde ha de hablarse y no se desfoga uno como si no hubiera mañana o su opinión anónima valiera para algo. Porque no vale para nada susceptible de cambiar nada si fuera necesario, pero es una herramienta formidable para causar desafección, o dicho de otro modo, para robar almas, y no para quedárselas en un principio como una conquista, sino para arrebatárselas a su enemigo y dejarlas a la intemperie. La conquista vendrá más tarde cuando el infeliz no sepa dónde dirigirse, o peor, que sepa dónde hacerlo fuera de la Unidad Católica...
> 
> Vengo pensado desde hace tiempo que hay un tufo que me recuerda las famosas controversias medievales entre cristianos y judíos, y en las cuales, éstos últimos justificaban sus derrotas porque en las filas cristianas había judíos conversos que conocían el Judaísmo tan bien como ellos mismos. ¿Les suena?. Pero si entonces era un debate con todas las de la Ley, cara a cara, nombre contra nombre, de lo que aquí se trata es básicamente de anonimato que exhibiendo un conocimiento superior a la media sobre nuestra doctrina, la lleva donde quiere y la manipula como quiere. Si uno tiene un "target" implantado previamente, asume dichos y diretes de manera directa sin darse apenas cuenta.
> 
> Por no hablar de la obsesión por el fin de los tiempos, tan protestante, tan adecuado para la especulación que pone nombre y lugares de su propia cosecha. No sabemos ni el día ni la hora y el vivir cristiano es día a día, minuto a minuto -o debería y me miro a mí mismo-. Ése andar pendiente del Final olvidando cada momento y casi olvidando vivir conforme está escrito y rogado, no es católico. Si lo católico para funcionar a nivel particular necesitara de tan prolijos conocimientos, todos iríamos derechitos al infierno. Pero no es así y por eso se habla del Amor, palabra que a estos tipos les ofende porque nada saben de amor, ni de caridad, ni de disciplina. Altillo en plaza y gritos condenatorios. Eso no lo he visto nunca pero me temo no llegará muy tarde dado el colonialismo protestante-gnóstico que tenemos delante.



sensacional mensaje este de BGA

solo puedo agregarle que Kairós está desempennando un pepel muy interesante a través de sus intervenciones en este hilo

le está poniendo un espejo en la cara a todos esos que van de antifrancisquistas pero pro Benedicto o pro Juan Pablo II y utilizan tácticas y argumentarios similares contra el actual papa


----------



## BGA (30 Jul 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> No veo que sus mensajes estén firmados con su nombre completo, ni que lleven el "Nihil Obstat", ni el "Imprimatur", ni la Bendición Apostólica, señor Consejosvendoyparaminotengo Hazloqueyodigaperonoloqueyohaga Maspapistaquelpapa.



Mientras no se le declare investigado-imputado, no tiene el mismo valor testimonial el que esté a su favor que el que esté en contra. Nadie pedirá detalles sobre la identidad ni intenciones de quien no le acusa de nada, pero si de quien le acusa. Es el acusador quien se significa con sus acusaciones, que pueden ser objetivas o no, pero son necesarias muchas evidencias, entre ellas, las intenciones personales del acusador y para ello, como comprenderá, es necesario "conocerlo", identificarlo y saber si es quien dice ser para aceptar o negar la legitimidad de su testimonio. 

Nadie juzga ni somete a investigación a quien no hace nada ni acusa a una persona o entidad no declarada imputada, cosa que si se hace con quien acusa en el sentido de que pueda tener una causa personal en su contra, como una venganza detrás de sus difamaciones. Ya sabe, si le acusa de algo alguien que le debe dinero o tiene con usted cualquier deuda importante, hasta la justicia más básica le protegería en principio. Y que sepa, no hay ninguna causa general contra éste y los anteriores papas, pues no hay tribunal con esa competencia. Por lo tanto, nuestra defensa solo requiere de ser explicada y sería absurdo dudar de nuestras intenciones cuando cumplimos con la fidelidad a la Iglesia y nos limitamos a salir al paso de tanta villanía como campa a sus anchas. 

Si hubiera ese tribunal y se abriera una causa contra Francisco, los defensores deberían ser investigados también porque podrían estar ocultando la verdad. Pero no es el caso ni lo será. La prueba de la carga cae en la acusación y con ella la valoración objetiva de sus verdaderas intenciones. 

Cuídese de su rencor, no acabe haciéndose daño.


----------



## BGA (30 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La verdad ya está incardinada en las enseñanzas apostolicas. Igual que el genoma de la mariposa está en el de la oruga, pero es posible que para que esa verdad se muestre en toda su evidencia, la oruga deba de atravesar por el trance de la metamorfosis, en donde se produce una confrontación dialectica entre la herejia y la verdad, siendo que los restos caen muertos del organismo como herejes, y lo que queda en el organismo lo hace con una forma en donde la verdad se expresa de forma más evidente (vease por ejemplo el dogma de la inmaculada concepción, que ya estaba alli, pero que no se habia discernido). Cualquier avance teologico es dialectico y en este sentido, si hay una parte que avanza en la verdad la contraparte debe de caer muerta. Asi que las epocas de los herejes son las epocas en donde mayores cosas mas facilmente quedan expuestas.
> 
> Tengo esta noción.



Así lo veo también. La Verdad es demasiado grande como para conocerla y bien interpretarla. Lo único claro es que ningún discernimiento novedoso contradiga la Doctrina, que no es el capricho de un tiempo ni de unas personas de su tiempo, sino la metamorfosis -como bien dices en tan buen ejemplo- que lleva a la Iglesia al siguiente paso y al siguiente conflicto.

Entiendo que los cambios provocan inquietud y también pavor entre aquellos que depositan su confianza en las formas que nos han sido legadas. No somos dueños del tiempo y de alguna manera el hombre tiene una gran inclinación por la novedad. Si uno ve cómo han ido cambiando las modas y las costumbres desde hace 5000 años, apreciará que hay en nuestra naturaleza una avidez por el cambio pues pudiendo hacerlo nos agobia la costumbre y cuando no nos agobia, asfixia los contenidos más profundos que estuvieron en su origen. Dios no cambia, como no cambia su palabra. Cambiamos nosotros si apenas proponerlo. Esta doble naturaleza de la Verdad inmutable y del hombre en constante transformación, hay que tenerla en cuenta pues si es un peligro no dar sentido correcto a esos cambios inevitables, negarlo por miedo también es un peligro y sospecho que también una cobardía que además desconfía de que Él siga entre nosotros.

Si la Verdad no cambia pero sí el hombre, estamos ante una aparente paradoja que solo se me ocurre resolver con la presencia permanente del Espíritu Santo entre nosotros. Tiene sentido ese acompañamiento en la epopeya humana.

Dice un dicho... que si ves a tu enemigo equivocarse anímale a dar los siguiente pasos. Dada la cantidad de enemigos de la Iglesia y lo muy preocupados que están con los "cambios", cabría pensar que sienten que se les escapa de las manos....


----------



## BGA (30 Jul 2020)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pues bien, yo sin conocerlo puedo afirmar y afirmo, y sin que pueda usted alegar manía persecutoria, que no habla usted en nombre de la Iglesia, al igual que el resto de mentecatos que participan en este hilo.



Hablo por mí y solo por mí desde un sentido de lealtad y fidelidad a quien está siendo atacada de todas las maneras posibles. Quienes solo conocen la lealtad y la fidelidad a sí mismos, no pueden entender estas cosas...


----------



## paria1990 (30 Jul 2020)

Cuncas dijo:


> Jajaja pero ves como eres un pésimo trol tarado analfabeto sin cristianizar. ¿Cuántas veces hay que repetirle las cosas a un retrasado como tú? ¿20? ¿50? Yo pienso que aquel que no está capacitado para entender no entenderá ni aún repitiéndoselas 1000 veces. Eres un deficiente mental sin cristianizar. ¿A quién quieres engañar?
> 
> 1. ¿Quién es la cabeza de la Iglesia? Según el otro analfabeto que pulula por este hilo, @BGA, que es otra de las monas analfabetas que te palmea, la cabeza de la Iglesia es el Papa porque lo pone una revista. Tú debes ser el mismo retrasado analfabeto sin crisitianizar, por lo visto. Si te leyeses *UNA SOLA VEZ*, el catecismo de la Iglesia Católica leerías esto:
> 
> ...



Mire, qué tal el Concilio Vaticano I:

_Chapter 2. On the permanence of the primacy of blessed Peter in the Roman pontiffs_

_That which our lord Jesus Christ, the prince of shepherds and great shepherd of the sheep, established in the blessed apostle Peter, for the continual salvation and permanent benefit of the church, must of necessity remain for ever, by Christ’s authority, in the church which, founded as it is upon a rock, will stand firm until the end of time [45] ._
_For no one can be in doubt, indeed it was known in every age that the holy and most blessed Peter, prince and head of the apostles, the pillar of faith and the foundation of the catholic church, received the *keys of the kingdom* from our lord Jesus Christ, the saviour and redeemer of the human race, and that to this day and for ever he lives and presides and exercises judgment in his successors the bishops of the holy Roman see, which he founded and consecrated with his blood [46] ._
_Therefore whoever succeeds to the chair of Peter obtains by the institution of Christ himself, the primacy of Peter over the whole church. So what the truth has ordained stands firm, and blessed Peter perseveres in the rock-like strength he was granted, and does not abandon that guidance of the church which he once received [47] ._
_For this reason it has always been necessary for every church–that is to say the faithful throughout the world–to be in agreement with the Roman church because of its more effective leadership. In consequence of being joined, as members to head, with that see, from which the rights of sacred communion flow to all, they will grow together into the structure of a single body [48] ._
_Therefore,_
_if anyone says that_
_it is not by the institution of Christ the lord himself (that is to say, by divine law) that blessed Peter should have perpetual successors in the primacy over the whole church; or that_
_the Roman pontiff is not the successor of blessed Peter in this primacy:_

_let him be *anathema*._

Y por cierto, su interpretación de Mateo 16:18 es exactamente la misma que hacen los protestantes "_no, claro que las puertas del infierno no prevalecerán sobre la Iglesia, porque la Iglesia es Jesús y Jesús está en nuestros corazones desde el momento en que creemos en él_ blablabla".

Por el contrario, los católicos creemos que Jesús fundó una Iglesia VISIBLE, en la que Pedro y sus sucesores actúan como vicarios de Cristo sobre la Tierra HASTA SU 2a VENIDA y, por tanto, de la misma manera que Jesús eligió apóstoles, Pedro y sus sucesores eligen obispos. Y de la misma manera que los apóstoles ordenaban sacerdotes en cada comunidad que fundaban, los obispos ordenan sacerdotes. Y así HASTA LA 2a VENIDA DE CRISTO, porque de lo contrario la Iglesia no existe, pues no hay sacramentos, y si no hay sacramentos, es imposible estar preparados para el fin de los tiempos tal y como Jesús nos encomendó en repetidos pasajes del Evangelio.

Es pura lógica:
- Si no hay sacerdotes, no se puede confesar. Si no se puede confesar, está en pecado mortal. Si está en pecado mortal, no está preparado para la 2a venida.
- Si no hay sacerdotes, no puede recibir el Cuerpo de Cristo. Si no se puede recibir el Cuerpo de Cristo, no obtiene gracia. Si no obtiene gracia, es imposible estar preparado para enfrentarse al reinado del Anticristo.

A esto se refiere Jesús cuando dijo que LAS PUERTAS DEL INFIERNO NO PREVALECERÍAN SOBRE LA IGLESIA. No son puras metáforas como usted dice.


----------



## paria1990 (30 Jul 2020)

Cuncas dijo:


> Ya me olía a mí que este deficiente de @paria1990 no es más que otro trol de mierda de los que pululan por burbuja. Se pilla antes al mentiroso que al cojo y al cínico deficiente mental antes que al mentiroso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 387844
> 
> ...



No sabe ni leer mis comentarios. En ese comentario no insulto a Benedicto XVI, sino que estoy ironizando a los que me criticaban por defender su hermenéutica de la continuidad. Sí, creo que la implantación del Vaticano II fue un desastre en Occidente y que ciertos cambios como el de la liturgia catalizaron ese desastre, pues sembró la confusión entre los fieles. Y por ello, es mi opinión que debería incentivarse la misa Tradicional en Latín y no poner ningún tipo de impedimento a los fieles para volver a los ritos y normas tradicionales: comunión en la lengua, no mujeres monaguillos, no dispensadores de comunión laicos, no música contemporánea, celebración ad orientum, etc. Tal y como propone el Cardenal Sarah y que es por otra parte lo que oficialmente declara el CVII en sus documentos, lo que pasa al final las dispensaciones que se dieron como excepciones se han convertido en la regla.

Y es mi opinión también que los pasajes del CVII que son utilitzados por algunos desde dentro de la Iglesia para adoptar posturas heréticas (que tampoco son tantos, no llegan a la docena y la mayoría tienen que ver con qué se entiende por ecumenismo) deben interpretarse de manera clara, para no dar lugar a ambiguedad y que te salga un jesuita diciendo que adoramos a Alá y que si la Pachamama es la Virgen María y cosas por el estilo.

En cuanto al primer comentario insultando al Papa Francisco, lo hice hace 1 año y medio, cuando era católico no practicante. Ahora no se me ocurriría decir una cosa así sobre el Papa y rezo por él todas las noches.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Lo que hay en las sagradas escrituras en muchos casos son Principios, y estos Principios deben de ser tomados por piedras para la construcción de realidades más desarroyadas con la asistencia de la abogacia del Espiritu Santo. Es por eso que la teologia no está cerrada, igual que la matematica no lo está, e igual que la primera sus Principios ya han sido ennumerados.

Ya tan pronto cuando Pedro purificó lo que era impuro para los Judios se produjo a la vez la primera herejia y los primeros que calleron muertos del cuerpo. En lo que quedo del Cuerpo Mistico de Cristo la verdad que antes era obtruso desentrañar, se mostro en evidencia.

Y en el tiempo que la teologia quede abierta, dado que es metodo dialectico, habra una parte que habra de caer muerta mientras que la otra vive. Y de la parte muerta caeran aquellos que ademas de estar instalados en el error, tienen la soberbia de rebelarse a la Autoridad que Dios ha puesto en la tierra.

El sedegarajismo, como heretica contraparte dialectica, nos hace comprender priscinamente la noción de la Cadena de Autoridad Apostolica, el Poder y la Tranquilidad que significa que el Papado posea las llaves del cielo. Le alivia a uno. Ese barco no puede hundirse. Tambien la naturaleza de la herejia de los Hijos de Esceva, que ya estaba alli en las Sagradas Escrituras, pero que su significado es redescubierto.




BGA dijo:


> Así lo veo también. La Verdad es demasiado grande como para conocerla y bien interpretarla. Lo único claro es que ningún discernimiento novedoso contradiga la Doctrina, que no es el capricho de un tiempo ni de unas personas de su tiempo, sino la metamorfosis -como bien dices en tan buen ejemplo- que lleva a la Iglesia al siguiente paso y al siguiente conflicto.
> 
> Entiendo que los cambios provocan inquietud y también pavor entre aquellos que depositan su confianza en las formas que nos han sido legadas. No somos dueños del tiempo y de alguna manera el hombre tiene una gran inclinación por la novedad. Si uno ve cómo han ido cambiando las modas y las costumbres desde hace 5000 años, apreciará que hay en nuestra naturaleza una avidez por el cambio pues pudiendo hacerlo nos agobia la costumbre y cuando no nos agobia, asfixia los contenidos más profundos que estuvieron en su origen. Dios no cambia, como no cambia su palabra. Cambiamos nosotros si apenas proponerlo. Esta doble naturaleza de la Verdad inmutable y del hombre en constante transformación, hay que tenerla en cuenta pues si es un peligro no dar sentido correcto a esos cambios inevitables, negarlo por miedo también es un peligro y sospecho que también una cobardía que además desconfía de que Él siga entre nosotros.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

_Pablo en Atenas_

_22Entonces Pablo poniéndose en pie en medio del Areópago, dijo: Varones atenienses, percibo que sois muy religiosos en todo sentido. 23Porque mientras pasaba y observaba los objetos de vuestra adoración, hallé también un altar con esta inscripción: AL DIOS DESCONOCIDO. Pues lo que vosotros adoráis sin conocer, eso os anuncio yo. _

campechania manda
sentarse con los pecadores a la mesa manda
indigenas comuglando tras sinodo de la amazonia manda
incorporar millones de almas a la Iglesia por la pastoral CVII manda


----------



## Mardoqueo (30 Jul 2020)

Hace una días me enteré que el Papa dió permiso para que los fieles hagan la cuarentena sin violar el precepto de misa los domingos ¿Los sedevacsntista tomaron la misma postura?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

son presentes de buena voluntad de gente a la que es necesario llevar la palabra del Señor
¿si son de mala voluntad que hace entre ellos?¿no está con ellos pues los cree de buena voluntad pero errados?
igual que la comida de los pecadores con los que comio Jesus.
al papa no le ensucia comer en la mesa de los pecadores
Sus intenciones son la evangelizacion de esa gente, con campechania y mano izquierda, lo ve cualquiera que no este cegado por el odio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

La autoridad doctrinal la tiene el Papa, y tu no eres nadie para evaluar si eso es otro evangelio o no.
El papa puede beber tranquilamente una ofrenda de buena voluntad que unos animistas hubieran dedicado al espiritu de tupa-miliki y ofrecido al Papa de buena voluntad. Igual que los Apostoles pueden comer del trigo que fuere agradecido a Ceres en su labor pastoral,pues son presentes de hombres que viven en ignorancia pero que han acojido a un Apostol entre ellos. Y ademas asiste la abolicion de Dios que hizo saber a Pedro de las impurezas paganas.

Dios es mayestaticamente superior a cualquier tupa-miliki, es como beber de una taza que un niño le ha dedicado a sin-chan, o a picachu o algo. Lo dificil del asunto es mantenerse de la risa hombre.


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Jul 2020)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> Hace una días me enteré que el Papa dió permiso para que los fieles hagan la cuarentena sin violar el precepto de misa los domingos ¿Los sedevacsntista tomaron la misma postura?



El Antipapa hara cualquier cosa que subvierta el orden doctrinal. En lugar de denunciar las mentiras del globalismo satanico, las apoya a todas y cada una de ellas.

Cambio climático. El Papa: el tiempo apremia, pasar de las palabras a los hechos - Vatican News

El Papa impele a los países europeos a acoger más inmigrantes

El papa autoriza la absolución indefinida del aborto l RTVE

El Papa Sodomita afirma que la violación de niños es la “Voluntad de Dios”

Papa: el coronavirus es una “respuesta natural” al cambio climático

El antipapa Francisco incita a las mujeres europeas a "reproducirse" con los inmigrantes musulmanes para combatir la "baja tasa de natalidad"







Los mayores asesinos de cristianos de toda la historia (solo superados por musulmanes) son los que piensan como los cristianos... ¿pero alguien duda de que este buen hombre esta majara o es un farsante?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Segun los protestontos el orden doctrinal de la Iglesia llevaba siendo del Anticristo milenio. Porque impedia casar homo como hacen los luteranos por ejemplo o tener obispadas para mas rision, conciencia sola.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> El Antipapa hara cualquier cosa que subvierta el orden doctrinal. En lugar de denunciar las mentiras del globalismo satanico, las apoya a todas y cada una de ellas.
> 
> Cambio climático. El Papa: el tiempo apremia, pasar de las palabras a los hechos - Vatican News
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Lo entiendes en un sentido judaizante y farisaico que presta atención a la presentación externa, omitiendo por completo las intenciones y actitud con la que el sujeto bebe de tal cosa. Como te decia los apostoles comieron de cosas impuras y les era permitido, Cristo es el señor del Sabado.

TE lo pongo en un ejemplo, beber de la copa de la falsa eucaristia palmar troyana, puede ser beber de la copa de lucifer o quizas no, dependiendo del conocimiento e intenciones del que participa. Aunque externamente sean lo mismo.


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La autoridad doctrinal la tiene el Papa, y tu no eres nadie para evaluar si eso es otro evangelio o no.



Veo que sigues blasfemando contra Nuestro Señor dando categoria divina al Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Blasfemas tú cuando le niegas haber dado a Pedro las llaves de atar y desatar en los cielos, le corrijes a Cristo pero no eres nada.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Veo que sigues blasfemando contra Nuestro Señor dando categoria divina al Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

¿Y a quien crees que imploraban, agradecian y ofrecian sacrificios por la copiosidad de cosechas de cereal Romano que daban lugar al pan de eucaristia?

Hay que repetir al fariseo que Cristo es el Señor del Sabado.

Soys vosotros los que infravalorais el Sacerdocio de Cristo y los que sobreestimais las cosas de los paganos, haceis iguales lo que Dios purifica a lo que es capaz de ensuciar un cereal dedicado a un picachu de la vida. Es la debilidad y futilidad de vuestra fe, que lo arrastra un pokemon cualquiera que pasaba por alli lo que queda en evidencia.


----------



## Tiresias (30 Jul 2020)

Primero la conciencia, después todo lo demás.

"La conciencia es la obediencia debida a la voz divina que habla en nosotros" Cardenal Newman (1879)

_La conciencia «es una ley de nuestro espíritu, pero que va más allá de él, nos da órdenes, significa responsabilidad y deber, temor y esperanza [...] La conciencia es la mensajera del que, tanto en el mundo de la naturaleza como en el de la gracia, a través de un velo nos habla, nos instruye y nos gobierna. *La conciencia es el primero de todos los vicarios de Cristo*» (John Henry Newman, Carta al duque de Norfolk, 5). Catecismo, 1778._


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Estas loco.

Los Apostoles comieron de trigo dedicado a demonios, trigo que habia sido implorado con la realizacion de sacrificios humanos posiblemente. Y te digo que Cristo es Señor del Sabado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

parece escrito por lucifer



Tiresias dijo:


> Primero la conciencia, después todo lo demás.
> 
> "La conciencia es la obediencia debida a la voz divina que habla en nosotros" Cardenal Newman (1879)
> 
> _La conciencia «es una ley de nuestro espíritu, pero que va más allá de él, nos da órdenes, significa responsabilidad y deber, temor y esperanza [...] La conciencia es la mensajera del que, tanto en el mundo de la naturaleza como en el de la gracia, a través de un velo nos habla, nos instruye y nos gobierna. *La conciencia es el primero de todos los vicarios de Cristo*» (John Henry Newman, Carta al duque de Norfolk, 5). Catecismo, 1778._


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Ahora demuestrame que tal cosa que bebio JP2

1ºestaba dedicado a tupa-miliki
2º alguen le dijo "esto ha sido ofrecido a los idolos"

Porque JP2 puede comer libremente sin andar averiguando nada.

Ademas, la razones para no comer son 
1º en atención a quien lo dijo-> pero tambien los que no dicen nada requieren atención potencialmente
2º por motivo de conciencia-> está es soberana y Dios conoce.
No estan facil exegetizar como se pretende.


----------



## paria1990 (30 Jul 2020)

Vamos, que en 15 o 20 años cuando todos los sacerdotes ordenados por obispos de Pío XII estén muertos, la Iglesia habrá dejado de existir.

Y va y me cita Mateo 18,20, como si eso fuera sustitutivo de la Iglesia Católica que ha de continuar su labor hasta la 2a venida de Cristo.

Usted interpeta la Biblia como un protestante, porque ahí es donde lleva el sedevacantismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Eso no es lo que te he pedido, te pido que se cumpla lo de que alguien diga al Papa que eso está dedicado a tupa-miliki, porque sino es asi:

"*Comed todo lo que se vende en el mercado, sin andar averiguando nada*

Porque es evidente tambien que el grano del mercado proviene de imploraciones a deidades paganas y el que comia sin averiguar nada, comia de tales granos.

Ademas de que la Kava no es siquiera una cosa consagrada a demonios como espetabas, sino una bebida ofrecida a gente selecta como sinonimo de ser representante de Dioses de su imaginario. ¿acaso el Papa no es representante de Cristo? San pablo llego a Atenas en representación del Dios desconocido, y se puso frente a su altar ¿no se le debe dicho altar a Dios? ¿hizo San Pablo mal en reclamarlo?

Te hace aguas la calumnia por todos lados y solo pervive tu inquina.


----------



## Cuncas (30 Jul 2020)

paria1990 dijo:


> No sabe ni leer mis comentarios. En ese comentario no insulto a Benedicto XVI, sino que estoy ironizando a los que me criticaban por defender su hermenéutica de la continuidad. Sí, creo que la implantación del Vaticano II fue un desastre en Occidente y que ciertos cambios como el de la liturgia catalizaron ese desastre, pues sembró la confusión entre los fieles. Y por ello, es mi opinión que debería incentivarse la misa Tradicional en Latín y no poner ningún tipo de impedimento a los fieles para volver a los ritos y normas tradicionales: comunión en la lengua, no mujeres monaguillos, no dispensadores de comunión laicos, no música contemporánea, celebración ad orientum, etc. Tal y como propone el Cardenal Sarah y que es por otra parte lo que oficialmente declara el CVII en sus documentos, lo que pasa al final las dispensaciones que se dieron como excepciones se han convertido en la regla.
> 
> Y es mi opinión también que los pasajes del CVII que son utilitzados por algunos desde dentro de la Iglesia para adoptar posturas heréticas (que tampoco son tantos, no llegan a la docena y la mayoría tienen que ver con qué se entiende por ecumenismo) deben interpretarse de manera clara, para no dar lugar a ambiguedad y que te salga un jesuita diciendo que adoramos a Alá y que si la Pachamama es la Virgen María y cosas por el estilo.
> 
> En cuanto al primer comentario insultando al Papa Francisco, lo hice hace 1 año y medio, cuando era católico no practicante. Ahora no se me ocurriría decir una cosa así sobre el Papa y rezo por él todas las noches.



A pastar trolazo, y ya te meto en el ignore directamente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

La dieta de los Apostoles podia estar compuesta de cosas como esta.

_Para los griegos, Deméter —que ellos identificaron con la Isis egipcia— era la Diosa Blanca del Pan[3] —Robert Graves (p. 371)—, diosa de la agricultura, de la cebada y del trigo, dominadora «de las profundidades misteriosas del suelo, donde se forma y desarrolla la vida de los vegetales y donde radica el mundo insondable de la muerte» (Espasa, tomo V, p. 8459), a la que sacrificaban víctimas embarazadas[4]. A su hija Perséfone la asemejaron con la primavera. _

Biblioteca Virtual Miguel de Cervantes

Y aqui @Kairós el calumniador nos quiere hacer pasar por bebida consagrada a los demonios, una simple bebida que está reservada a la casta sacerdotal. ¿no es Sacerdote el Papa?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Eso es como decir que los Apostoles apostataban cuando comian del mercado romano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Kava, la bebida que sustituye al alcohol y no da resaca

_Se llama Kava hace más de 2.000 años que forma parte de la dieta de los integrantes de las Tribus del Pacífico. Esta infusión de raíz de kava, una planta que crece en la zona, es la *bebida por excelencia de las ceremonias festivas* y de bienvenida.

El secreto se encuentra en la resina de esta raíz, que tiene unas *propiedades extremadamente relajantes*. Se prepara moliendo la raíz hasta conseguir un fino polvo que debe mezclarse con el agua y luego se filtra con una tela para obtener la infusión final, un líquido blanquecino con un sabor amargo._

Ahora resulta que beber Kava, es beber cosa endemoniada porque unos pives creen en un origen mitologico del mismo. Los romanos tambien creian que los cereales provenian de voluntades mitologicas, y de ritos satanicos realizados cada año. El asunto es que el calumniador @Kairós nos ha querido hacer creer que esa bebida es el resultado de realizar un ritual satanico frente al Papa cosa que no es asi, es una bebida ofrecida en ceremonias de bienvenida.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Es usted el que falsifica el evangelio para emplearlo contra el Papa, cuando pone bien claro que se puede comer lo que venga en el mercado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Estos fariseos de pacotilla tienen solo-escriturismo selectivo. En las escrituras pone bien claro que uno puede ir tranquilamente al mercado, sin preocuparse de que quien te lo venda sea un romano, que segun él el trigo es cosa de deidades paganas y tomarlo tranquilamente. ¿Como hiban los apostoles ir a casas de paganos y comer de su pan sino?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Uff recivirle al Papa con unos bailes y ofrecerle una bebida que se ofrece con objeto de visitas importantes.
Tu recives al Legado de Cristo con acusaciones de ser el anticristo y le ofreces los tormentos del azufre.

Te repito nuevamente que los Apostoles serian recividos a la costumbre de los paganos y les ofrecerian los honores y las comidas en las formas paganas. Pero eso estaba purificado porque si Cristo es Señor del Sabado, más se señorea de las cosas pequeñas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Estas encerrado en una cabina de telefono @Kairós, y solo puedes respirar tu inquina y voluntarismo calumniador, porque sabiduria ni escrituras tienes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Te repito nuevamente que los Apostoles serian recividos a la costumbre de los paganos y les ofrecerian los honores y las comidas en las formas paganas, ello permitido en la revelación de Pedro y bien claro al darse Cristo a Conocer como Señor del Sabado.

Usted ni es honrado ni lo parece


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

@Kairós ya habrias sido pasto de la muerte en el concilio de jerusalen en donde los criptofariseos calleron, al no aceptar que Dios des-impurifica las costumbres paganas para los Apostoles. Y aqui estas ahora dando la brasa con bailes y bebidas de bienvenida.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Estas loco, comparas el canibalismo con que te ofrezcan una bebida vegetal segun la costumbre de unos indigenas. Aqui añades falazmente la componente canibal. No eres honrado. Seguramente a Cortes le ofrecieron mil veces alguna bebida selecta cuando estaba con jefes tribales o a los misioneros mismos.


----------



## BGA (30 Jul 2020)

Las controversias entre judíos y cristianos en la "Edad de Oro" terminaban cuando todos los que debían decir sus conclusiones las decían. En los foros de esta edad mediada, las controversias son infinitas porque es posible y está permitido no responder preguntas o responder a preguntas distintas dando la sensación de responder lo que se pregunta respondiendo siempre lo mismo... No tiene fondo de armario y diría que lo único valioso es la puerta maciza de roble y un aparato que sale en estampida de dentro con la intención de abrumar más que de aclarar nada.

No se si existe la táctica de la inundación que consistiría en dar tantos, digamos , argumentos, que ahoguen al adversario honesto que no sabrá por dónde salir.. Pero si se les resiste los primero ímpetus impetuosos; toda la parafernalia de pruebas que luego quedan solo en parafernalia de mal vendedor, se van diluyendo como azucarillos en agua en la esperanza de seguir haciendo su cosecha entre los despistados que vienen de nuevas.

Si lo piensan un poco en en serio sabrán discernir entre razones y propaganda. Las razones son un esfuerzo de memoria o intelectual tras las cuales existe patente un espíritu de lealtad. Detrás de la propaganda solo existe un inversión, un mandato y un esfuerzo que requiere de la abrumación del oyente, no de su buen juicio en la serenidad de su alma.

Amigos de la conspiranoia, la verdadera conspiración se está celebrando ante sus ojos que solo miran donde los verdaderos conspiradores saben que sus inquietudes no cosecharán nada positivo ni para el beneficio de sus vidas ni para el perjuicio de los conpiradores.

Hay un momento en que la verdadera nobleza debe dar batalla pero nunca será el momento cuando cuando lo proponga el enemigo. 

Noble no equivale a estúpido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Campechania pastoral, los indigenas terminarón santiguandose y comulgando.
Se lo repetimos:

"*Comed todo lo que se vende en el mercado, sin andar averiguando nada*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Cristo dio el pan eucaristico en la mano.
Haced esto.
Saltas como una rata de escondite a escondite y todos te son destruidos.

"*Comed todo lo que se vende en el mercado, sin andar averiguando nada* 

¿Tienes una exegesis escevita para tumbarlo?


----------



## paria1990 (30 Jul 2020)

Cuncas dijo:


> A pastar trolazo, y ya te meto en el ignore directamente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 388256



Lo cierto es que San Anastasio ayuda a clarificar los conceptos:

1) Por un lado, tenemos a la verdadera Iglesia de Jesucristo: con Papa, con obispos, con sacerdotes, con sacramentos, que nos permiten la salvación.
2) Por otro lado tenemos el sedevacantismo: no Papa, no obispos, no sacerdotes, no sacramentos, la salvación es imposible en ella.

Usted está en el 2o lugar.


----------



## paria1990 (30 Jul 2020)

Utilizar Apocalipsis 17 contra la Iglesia Católica es lo mismito que hacen los protestantes de más baja estofa.

Igual que su uso torticero de Mateo 18:20 para abolir los sacramentos. Ni siquiera Lutero era tan zafio.


----------



## paria1990 (30 Jul 2020)

El 100% de la gente que vio esas imágenes en los 90 pensó "oh, el Papa ha llegado a Fiji y le han ofrecido la bebida que preparan los nativos desde hace siglos". No hay confusión alguna.

Ahora usted, 30 años después, dice que se bebió la kava como tributo a sus dioses ancestrales.

Puro espantaviejismo.

Más fotitos espantaviejas. "Oh, qué fea esa nueva iglesia, gran ramera blablabla, me hago sedevacantista".

Sigue sin explicarme dónde está su supuesta Iglesia Católica que no tiene ni sacramentos que ofrecer.


----------



## paria1990 (30 Jul 2020)

Usted no hace más que emborracharnos de fotitos asustaviejas. Algunas son abusos litúrgicos, algunas son feísmo arquitectónico, y otras, como la que ha puesto antes de Juan Pablo II, no son absolutamente nada.

Ahora, explíquenos cómo es eso de una Iglesia Católica sin sacramentos.


----------



## Mateo77 (30 Jul 2020)

Es lo que se lee en los Evangelios:
Mateo 26,26-29

Mientras estaban comiendo, tomó Jesús pan y lo bendijo, lo partió y, dándoselo a sus discípulos, dijo: «Tomad, comed, éste es mi cuerpo.»
Tomó luego una copa y, dadas las gracias, se la dio diciendo: «Bebed de ella todos, porque ésta es mi sangre de la Alianza, que es derramada por muchos para perdón de los pecados. Y os digo que desde ahora no beberé de este producto de la vid hasta el día aquel en que lo beba con vosotros, nuevo, en el Reino de mi Padre.»​
Se puede argumentar que no queda claro si les da el pan en la mano o directamente en la boca (aunque esto último parecería suficientemente raro como para que se indicara asi, y el "tomad" parece que indica que se lo da en la mano), pero con la copa queda claro. Se la da y les da instrucciones sobre cómo proceder con ella, es decir, no se la da Él a cada uno directamente.


----------



## Mateo77 (30 Jul 2020)

Las referencias que tengo de la Tradición es que los cristianos de los primeros siglos la tomaban en la mano. Es decir, es un asunto sobre el que deciden los Papas. Si en un tiempo se restringió la manera de administrarla para darle mayor importancia, ahora se ha relajado de nuevo por el tiempo de Divina Misericordia, para que no se quede nadie fuera por obstáculos que ponga la Iglesia.


----------



## Mateo77 (30 Jul 2020)

No las conozco directamente, hablo de lo que he oido a predicadores que me inspiran confianza.


----------



## paria1990 (30 Jul 2020)

Yo no soy el que restringe la validez de los sacramentos a aquellos sacerdotes ordenados por obispos nombrados por Pío XII. Es USTED quien me debe explicar cómo es eso de una Iglesia Católica sin sacramentos.



Mateo77 dijo:


> Es lo que se lee en los Evangelios:
> Mateo 26,26-29​​Mientras estaban comiendo, tomó Jesús pan y lo bendijo, lo partió y, dándoselo a sus discípulos, dijo: «Tomad, comed, éste es mi cuerpo.»​Tomó luego una copa y, dadas las gracias, se la dio diciendo: «Bebed de ella todos, porque ésta es mi sangre de la Alianza, que es derramada por muchos para perdón de los pecados. Y os digo que desde ahora no beberé de este producto de la vid hasta el día aquel en que lo beba con vosotros, nuevo, en el Reino de mi Padre.»​​
> Se puede argumentar que no queda claro si les da el pan en la mano o directamente en la boca (aunque esto último parecería suficientemente raro como para que se indicara asi, y el "tomad" parece que indica que se lo da en la mano), pero con la copa queda claro. Se la da y les da instrucciones sobre cómo proceder con ella, es decir, no se la da Él a cada uno directamente.



De todas maneras, los apóstoles tenían las manos consagradas. No es lo mismo que un laico. Al final el debate de en la mano o en la boca se reduce a la cuestión de para qué sirve el rito. Y si el rito debe ayudar a entender la fe, entonces parece evidente que lo mejor para que los fieles crean que lo que se recibe en la misa es el Cuerpo de Cristo, es que lo reciban en la boca y de rodillas. De hecho, esto es lo que dejó por escrito Pablo VI. Lo que pasa es que, ante las demandas de algunas diócesis de continuar haciéndolo en la mano, se permitió allí donde ya era _costumbre_. Y muchos sacerdotes ávidos de protagonismo, lo impusieron en sus parroquias.


----------



## Mateo77 (30 Jul 2020)

Fue el dominico Fray Nelson si no recuerdo mal. Pero vamos, que si el padre Fortea le parece modernista qué dirá de otros...


----------



## Mateo77 (30 Jul 2020)

paria1990 dijo:


> De todas maneras, los apóstoles tenían las manos consagradas. No es lo mismo que un laico. Al final el debate de en la mano o en la boca se reduce a la cuestión de para qué sirve el rito. Y si el rito debe ayudar a entender la fe, entonces parece evidente que lo mejor para que los fieles crean que lo que se recibe en la misa es el Cuerpo de Cristo, es que lo reciban en la boca y de rodillas. De hecho, esto es lo que dejó por escrito Pablo VI. Lo que pasa es que, ante las demandas de algunas diócesis de continuar haciéndolo en la mano, se permitió allí donde ya era _costumbre_. Y muchos sacerdotes ávidos de protagonismo, lo impusieron en sus parroquias.



Tenían las manos consagradas antes de Pentecostés?


----------



## Mateo77 (30 Jul 2020)

No le sigo desde hace tanto tiempo, no puedo opinar sobre eso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Cuando usted dice que Cristo dio el pan a la boca de los apostoles sencillamente mientes, una cosa tan fuera del comun de cuando se da el pan en una cena se hubiera señalado explicitamente. Y si dices que se hizo en latin tambien mientes, pero como lutero no perdeis el tiempo en modificar las escrituras si no las hayais al gusto.

Igual que miente cuando nos traes una imagen con imagenes de santos detras como si esa fuera la casa en donde Cristo oficio la ultima cena. No tienes honradez ninguna.

_Es muy conocido el bello texto de la catequesis a los catecúmenos del siglo IV que les recomienda hacer "de la mano izquierda un trono para la mano derecha, puesto que ésta debe recibir al Rey" (6ª catequesis mistagógica de Jerusalén, n. 21: PG 33, col. 1125). _

Los cristianos recibían la comunión *en la mano hasta la Edad Media*, y más concretamente hasta la época carolingia. Recuerdo como Klaus Schatz SJ, el profesor de historia eclesiástica en Sankt Geogen, Frankfurt, nos contó, que en la época del imperio carolingio se coló en las costumbres de la gente un sentido mágico de la religión. La comunión en la boca fue introducida, precisamente, para evitar este sentido mágico de la Eucaristía. Muchos campesinos germánicos, al recibir la comunión en la mano, escondían la hostia consagrada y se la llevaban a casa, para dársela a su vaca u otro animal doméstico enfermo. Para evitar estos malos usos se introdujo la costumbre de la comunión en la boca, que se quedó con nosotros, en parte, hasta nuestros días. 

escoria embustera


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Jul 2020)

Cirilo de Jerusalén - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*Cirilo de Jerusalén* (en griego, Κύριλλος Α΄ Ιεροσολύμων [_Kýrillos A Ierosolýmon_]; en latín, _Cyrillus Hierosolymitanus_; 315 - 386)

CATEQUESIS DE SAN CIRILO DE JERUSALÉN

CATEQUESIS XXIII
(MISTAGÓGICA V)

LA CELEBRACIÓN DE LA EUCARISTÍA

La comunión del cuerpo de Cristo

_21. CO-SO-MANO: *No te acerques, pues, con las palmas de las manos extendidas ni con los dedos separados, sino que, poniendo la mano izquierda bajo la derecha a modo de trono que ha de recibir al Rey, recibe en la concavidad de la mano el cuerpo de Cristo diciendo: *«Amén». Súmelo a continuación con ojos de santidad cuidando de que nada se te pierda de él. Pues todo lo que se te caiga considéralo como quitado a tus propios miembros. Pues, dime, si alguien te hubiese dado limaduras de oro, ¿no las cogerías con sumo cuidado y diligencia, con cuidado de que nada se te perdiese y resultases perjudicado? ¿No procurarás con mucho más cuidado y vigilancia que no se te caiga ni siquiera una miga, que es mucho más valiosa que el oro y que las piedras preciosas?_

Pues eso, los puercos herejes una vez más en evidencia.


----------



## Mardoqueo (31 Jul 2020)

Pero los sedevacsntista que postura tomaron frente al covid sin trolleo, me preocupo el tema ¿Acataron el permiso de saltarse la misa los domingos?


----------



## Tomate-chan (31 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Blasfemas tú cuando le niegas haber dado a Pedro las llaves de atar y desatar en los cielos, le corrijes a Cristo pero no eres nada.



Deja de esnifar inciensos. La cosa es mucho mas sencilla: es una Papa golpista puesto por Soros y Obama. Punto pelota.


----------



## Cuncas (31 Jul 2020)

Bueno... al margen de lo que diga el paganito pachamamero, papólatra adorador de la virgen de la tinaja que ni siquiera está bautizado, que tampoco ha recibido una catequesis en la vida y mucho menos hecho la Primera Comunión, en vista de que hasta un crio de 9 años está más cristianizado que él, pongo aquí lo que se refiere a cómo recibir el Cuerpo de Cristo, según el Catecismo Mayor de San Pio X

*643.- ¿Cómo hemos de estar en el acto de recibir la Sagrada Comunión?* – En el acto de recibir la Sagrada Comunión hemos de estar arrodillados, tener la cabeza medianamente levantada, los ojos modestos y vueltos a la Sagrada Hostia, la boca suficientemente abierta y la lengua un poco fuera sobre el labio.

Lo que los paganitos pachamameros del hilo quieran inventarse sacando "catecismos" de webs no católicas, es decir la web de la paki evangelista, y prefieren anteponerlo al Catecismo de un Papa (verdadero) y además Santo... pues qué se les va a hacer... Ya han visto a su heresiarca de cabecera adorar ídolos paganos y lo han defendido hasta la locura... Así que ya darán cuentas ante el Creador...

"gñeee, ejjque en el blog de la paki poníase un "catecismo" que decía que podíamos cogerlo con la mano, siñó, gñeee"

El cambio de recibir la Sagrada Comunión en la mano no está plasmado ni siquiera en el Catecismo actual del Vaticano... Cualquiera puede acceder al Catecismo de la web Vaticana y buscar en los númerales del 1322 al 1419 y ver que no se hace ni una sola mención al permiso de cogerla con la mano...

Catecismo de la Iglesia Católica, Segunda parte, segunda sección, capítulo primero, artículo 3, 1322-1419

Es más, ni siquiera los que defienden a Bergoglio están de acuerdo con recibir la Sagrada Comunión en la mano... Lo que dice aquí el sacerdote Luis Toro, que muchos paganitos aquí han tomado otras veces como ejemplo.



Pero bueno los paganitos sin cristianizar, neognósticos pachamameros o como narices quieran llamarse... prefieren la web de la paki evangelista, lo que diga un neocatequista del tres al cuarto, o lo que diga la revista "Pronto", ya que, al parecer, les reconforta que cualquier cosa les reafirme la manera en que quieren ellos que sea el Sacramento de la Eucaristía, sin importarles lo más mínimo lo establecido por la Iglesia Católica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

calla blasfemo

19Yo te daré las llaves del reino de los cielos; y lo que ates en la tierra, será atado en los cielos; y lo que desates en la tierra, será desatado en los cielos 



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Deja de esnifar inciensos. La cosa es mucho mas sencilla: es una Papa golpista puesto por Soros y Obama. Punto pelota.


----------



## Cuncas (31 Jul 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Deja de esnifar inciensos. La cosa es mucho mas sencilla: es una Papa golpista puesto por Soros y Obama. Punto pelota.



Ni Papa es.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Cirilo de Jerusalén - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*Cirilo de Jerusalén* (en griego, Κύριλλος Α΄ Ιεροσολύμων [_Kýrillos A Ierosolýmon_]; en latín, _Cyrillus Hierosolymitanus_; 315 - 386)

CATEQUESIS DE SAN CIRILO DE JERUSALÉN

CATEQUESIS XXIII
(MISTAGÓGICA V)

LA CELEBRACIÓN DE LA EUCARISTÍA

La comunión del cuerpo de Cristo

_21. CO-SO-MANO: *No te acerques, pues, con las palmas de las manos extendidas ni con los dedos separados, sino que, poniendo la mano izquierda bajo la derecha a modo de trono que ha de recibir al Rey, recibe en la concavidad de la mano el cuerpo de Cristo diciendo: *«Amén». Súmelo a continuación con ojos de santidad cuidando de que nada se te pierda de él. Pues todo lo que se te caiga considéralo como quitado a tus propios miembros. Pues, dime, si alguien te hubiese dado limaduras de oro, ¿no las cogerías con sumo cuidado y diligencia, con cuidado de que nada se te perdiese y resultases perjudicado? ¿No procurarás con mucho más cuidado y vigilancia que no se te caiga ni siquiera una miga, que es mucho más valiosa que el oro y que las piedras preciosas?_

Pues eso, los puercos herejes una vez más en evidencia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

y que vas a pensar tú si eres un protestonto con todas las letras

Mientes sin ningun tipo de problema sobre que Cristo dio el pan en la boca solo para calumniar contra la Iglesia, porque a ti ni te va ni te viene puerco hereje desolado, cuando San Cirilo en su catequesis del siglo IV recoje que la eucaristia se hace en la mano. Y te quedas tan ancho puerca basura.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

es la catequesis de UN SANTO puerco hereje
ya estais modificando la tradición al gusto de vuestras conciencias como lo hizo lutero

Yo tengo pruebas de que se daba en la mano, catequesis de San Cirilo, y tu ninguna prueba de que en tan temprano se diera a la boca. En el Evangelio se hubiera dicho y se _lo dio en la boca _porque dar el pan de ese modo es completamente fuera de lo comun y no es un simple _"lo partio y se lo dio a sus discipulos" _

Todo son exegesis y falsificaciones para calumniar contra la iglesia, que por autoridad apostolica tiene PODER PARA ATAR LA FORMA EN LA QUE SE DA EL PAN EN EL CIELO


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Pero como va a estar nombrando a los arrianos puerco miserable si es una catequesis completa de un SANTO que incluye ademas la eucaristia, malditos puercos, como puedes ser tan escoria de negar de esa forma miserable una cosa patente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Le acusa de arriano el puerco blasfemo de @Kairós, cuando *San* Cirilo recoje en su catequesis:

_De nuevo, la verdadera relación entre Dios Padre y Dios Hijo_
......
_No buscaba una gloria efimera,sino que deseaba decirles la verdad para que no sucediese que, estando ellos conviviendo con el Hijo unigénito de Dios, y Dios mismo, le despreciasen como a un simple hombre. 
.........
9. Al ser, pues, el verdadero Dios Padre, engendró un Hijo, Dios verdadero, semejante a él. 
_
malditos puercos herejes, NO HAY VERDAD EN VOSOTROS


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Jul 2020)

Jesucristo y los Apóstoles no iban vestidos como K Kareos quiere que vistan los sacerdotes en misa.
Ni hicieron la misa en latín.
Tampoco consta que les diera el pan en boca, como él pretende.

Pretende ir de "tradicionalista" ateniéndose a un rito que legítimamente desarrolló un día la Iglesia sin necesidad de que sea una representación exacta. Sería de locos pretender algo así... pero enloquecidos están los difamadores, así que cualquier cosa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Maldito calumniador, ni San Cirilo se libra del despecho de los de satanas.

Aqui lo que dice San Cirilo, a quien un puerco menos que el estiercol de cuadra acusa de ser hereje arriano

_9. Al ser, pues, el verdadero Dios Padre, engendró un Hijo, Dios verdadero, semejante a él. _

Y son acusaciones contra él porque recoje en su catequesis que el pan se da en la mano. ¿Donde esta la sola tradición que gruñian estas apestosas ratas?


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Jul 2020)

algunos, haciéndoos pasar por católicos tradicionalistas, os dedicáis a difamar en base a trampas como se ha demostrado, otra vez más, en los últimos mensajes

todo en base a elementos externos en los que la Iglesia tiene perfecta potestad para definir ritos

ni se tiene por qué decir misa siempre en latín
ni se tiene por qué dar siempre la comunión en boca
ni tienen que ser siepre en rito tridentino

quienes tal cosa pretendéis de forma inflexible estái haciendo la de los fariseos

estás retratado desde hace mucho en este hilo, sigue haciéndolo... porque nos estás haciendo un favor a quienes defendemos a Francisco


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Lo que consta es que se hacia en la mano, y si San Cirilo hacia enfasis en que habia que tener sumo cuidado, es que se venia de una epoca en la que se hacia a la ligera. Evidentemente en la cena del Señor el pan se la daria Cristo a los Apostoles a la mano, puesto que en la primera tradición asi queda recojido y es lo que se desprende de un simple _y les dio a sus discipulos _

Esto es todo un ataque protestonto contra la Iglesia y tras 320 paginas no se mueve ni una coma el titulo del hilo. Han puesto hasta a una cacatua a aprenderse tochos catolicos para darle empaque a las acusaciones, imaginate como está el patio.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Jesucristo y los Apóstoles no iban vestidos como K Kareos quiere que vistan los sacerdotes en misa.
> Ni hicieron la misa en latín.
> Tampoco consta que les diera el pan en boca, como él pretende.
> 
> Pretende ir de "tradicionalista" ateniéndose a un rito que legítimamente desarrolló un día la Iglesia sin necesidad de que sea una representación exacta. Sería de locos pretender algo así... pero enloquecidos están los difamadores, así que cualquier cosa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Pero imbecil, que el pan se daba en la mano alla por el siglo IV está recogido en la catequesis de San Cirilo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Un marroquí le corta el cuello con un cristal a un sacerdote en Barcelona


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Estupendo estas tú puerco imbecil que andas calumniando contra un SANTO porque desmonta tu vil pretensión falsificadora de que el pan en origenes de daba en la boca.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Fijarse como van las calumnias de este monton de inmundicia insalubre definido como @Kairós, que le acusa a San Cirilo de ser arriano:

 Así pues, el Padre engendró al Hijo como Dios verdadero, llamado «Emmanuel», que, entendiéndolo bien, se traduce como «Dios con nosotros» (cf. Mt 1,23)23 

Este es un vil rufian, un imbecil, una inmundicia de ser


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Jul 2020)

ariqui, has vuesto a apalizar a K Kareos

déjale un poco de aire, porque nos está haciendo un buen servicio, impagapla diría yo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Que manipulación puerco monton de inmundicia, la catequesis de San Cirilo te lo pone claro que se daba el pan en la mano. Y te pone tambien esto asi que las calumnias de que eran arrianos te los metes por la boca de vibora pestilente

Así pues, el Padre engendró al Hijo como Dios verdadero, llamado «Emmanuel», que, entendiéndolo bien, se traduce como «Dios con nosotros» (cf. Mt 1,23)23


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Se le ve que es un pozo de resentimiento, un pozo de ponzoña. Aqui segun va viendo que no tiene argumentos, sino en que la verdad desnuda de su ser es que es un cainita que odia el Sacerdocio de Abel, un montonazo de pulsiones de baja estofa, pues ese pozo de resentimiento se ira ampliando. Que es destino comun de esta clase de subseres.



Bernaldo dijo:


> ariqui, has vuesto a apalizar a K Kareos
> 
> déjale un poco de aire, porque nos está haciendo un buen servicio, impagapla diría yo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Pero imbecil monton de inmundicia esa es una pelicula que te montas en tu cabeza de que dice de cosas de substancias y no substancias para decir que *SAN CIRILO* era Arriano cuando dice claramente que:

Así pues, el Padre engendró al Hijo como Dios verdadero, llamado «Emmanuel», que, entendiéndolo bien, se traduce como «Dios con nosotros» (cf. Mt 1,23)23 

Que es justamente la negación del Arrianismo. Pero cual rata tiendes a la calumnia con facilidad pasmosa, a enredar con chabacaneria psicopatica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Y este es el puerco insalubre que acusaba a la Iglesia de despreciar a los Santos. Uno que acusa de arriano a quien dice que Cristo es Dios Verdadero de forma explicita, solo porque le molesta que su catequesis se recoja que el pan se daba en la mano. Fijarse la prepotencia y soberbia de esta calaña que le enmiendan la catequesis a un Santo. Y resulta que no valen ni para abono este monton de rufianes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Pero imbecil ya me diras que manipulación arriana es esa en donde.

1º no le modifican a San Cirilo en la clave del Arrianismo, sino que lo dejan igual

Así pues, el Padre engendró al Hijo como Dios verdadero, llamado «Emmanuel», que, entendiéndolo bien, se traduce como «Dios con nosotros» (cf. Mt 1,23)23 

Y van y le modifican justamente lo que a ti te combiene que modifiquen, que el pan se daba en la mano. Aqui el que manipula eres tu puerca rata miserable.

2º que la catequesis de San Cirilo sea tradición de la Iglesia Catolica muchisimo antes que el CVII, lo que implica que es un texto fiel.

3º que la conspiracion de los arrianos haya tenido acceso a todas las copias de la catequesis de San Cirilo, incluso las que habia en la sede Papal.

Eres un puerco timador sin ninguna moral ni honradez, que esta dedicado a atacar desde su garaje getanoevangelista a la Iglesia, y que esta dispuesto a hablarnos de OVNIS si hace falta para seguir con el ataque dado que la verdad o no verdad te trae sin cuidado,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Subnormal en la catequesis de San Cirilo se da en la mano.
Tu te has montado una pelicula que dice de semejante substancia y demas, montandote una pelicula de idiotas, cosa que no pone substancia ni nada. Pero si pone la negacion arriana:

Así pues, el Padre engendró al Hijo como Dios verdadero, llamado «Emmanuel», que, entendiéndolo bien, se traduce como «Dios con nosotros» (cf. Mt 1,23)23


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Que es catequesis de la Tradición desgraciado, de mano de un santo.
Es decir tu te montas de antemano que el pan se debe de dar en la boca, y todos los que no lo hagan se merecen de tus calumnias. Pero esa cosa de que en origenes se daba en la mano no se sigue de ninguna cosa escrita, siendo que se daba en la mano queda claro hasta en la ultima cena.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Que es catequesis de la Tradición desgraciado, de mano de un santo.
> Es decir tu te montas de antemano que el pan se debe de dar en la boca, y todos los que no lo hagan se merecen de tus calumnias. Pero esa cosa de que en origenes se daba en la mano no se sigue de ninguna cosa escrita, siendo que se daba en la mano queda claro hasta en la ultima cena.



arremete contra papas, santos y lo que haga falta

le cuesta poco negar a Cristo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

el puerco difamador lee esta sentencia:

_9. Al ser, pues, el verdadero Dios Padre, engendró un Hijo, Dios verdadero, semejante a él. _

Y saca la exegesis cretinoide de que San Cirilo dice que no son de la misma substancia como si fuere arriano. Ya me diras como puede ser semejante el Padre al Hijo, y no ser de la misma susbtancia. Cuales dos son semejantes ¿el agua de jarra y de vaso? o ¿el agua de jarra y la piedra de cantera? . Pero no saca la evidencia de que esa frase niega el dogma arriano pues llama al hijo Dios Verdadero.

Siendo que San Cirilo niega taxativamente el dogma arriano:

Así pues, el Padre engendró al Hijo como Dios verdadero, llamado «Emmanuel», que, entendiéndolo bien, se traduce como «Dios con nosotros» (cf. Mt 1,23)23 

Pues eso, un vil subser carente de honradez ninguna que está dispuesto a calumniar con su imbecilidad contra cualquier autoridad y tradición que le lleve la contraria.

Esconde sus designios tras la mascarada de la tradición y la escritura pero lo unico que hay es lo que su conciencia impia y cretinoide estima oportuno



Bernaldo dijo:


> arremete contra papas, santos y lo que haga falta
> 
> le cuesta poco negar a Cristo


----------



## Cuncas (31 Jul 2020)

Ninguno de los tres paganitos papólatras del foro, el analfabeto de BGA, el Judas de bernaldo y su caniche tarado de Ariki Mau pueden defender la comunión en la mano, ni siquiera con el actual catecismo de la web del Vaticano. Tienen que sacarse un catecismo *NO VIGENTE* ni siquiera reconocido por su secta, sacado del blog de la paki evangelista, para defenderla.

Sigo retando a uno de esos tres paganitos que con el *catecismo actual, de la web del Vaticano* (no con el catecismo del blog de la paki evangelista) defiendan la comunión en la mano.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Jul 2020)

Acusas a San Cirilo de promover maldades, anda que no gastas sinvergonzonería ni nada tú...

quién va a ser el siguiente acusado por tí, sierpe?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

y dale con el imbecil

Cirilo de Jerusalén - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*Cirilo de Jerusalén* (en griego, Κύριλλος Α΄ Ιεροσολύμων [_Kýrillos A Ierosolýmon_]; en latín, _Cyrillus Hierosolymitanus_; 315 - 386)

CATEQUESIS DE SAN CIRILO DE JERUSALÉN

CATEQUESIS XXIII
(MISTAGÓGICA V)

LA CELEBRACIÓN DE LA EUCARISTÍA

La comunión del cuerpo de Cristo

_21. CO-SO-MANO: *No te acerques, pues, con las palmas de las manos extendidas ni con los dedos separados, sino que, poniendo la mano izquierda bajo la derecha a modo de trono que ha de recibir al Rey, recibe en la concavidad de la mano el cuerpo de Cristo diciendo: *«Amén». Súmelo a continuación con ojos de santidad cuidando de que nada se te pierda de él. Pues todo lo que se te caiga considéralo como quitado a tus propios miembros. Pues, dime, si alguien te hubiese dado limaduras de oro, ¿no las cogerías con sumo cuidado y diligencia, con cuidado de que nada se te perdiese y resultases perjudicado? ¿No procurarás con mucho más cuidado y vigilancia que no se te caiga ni siquiera una miga, que es mucho más valiosa que el oro y que las piedras preciosas?_ 

Si la iglesia hizo que se diera en la boca, puede deshacer y que se de en la mano como en los primeros tiempos


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el puerco difamador lee esta sentencia:
> 
> _9. Al ser, pues, el verdadero Dios Padre, engendró un Hijo, Dios verdadero, semejante a él. _
> 
> ...



está al servicio directo del azufrado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Se ha montado una pelicula dogmatica en su cabeza para difundirla en el getanico garaje y quien le lleve la contraria es un arriano y respondera ante el Señor. y ojo que es doctrina berdadera de uno que es más tonto que las piedras y más vil que barbaroja



Bernaldo dijo:


> está al servicio directo del azufrado


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Se ha montado una pelicula dogmatica en su cabeza para difundirla en el getanico garaje y quien le lleve la contraria es un arriano y respondera ante el Señor. y ojo que es doctrina berdadera de uno que es más tonto que las piedras y más vil que barbaroja



hombre, tonto no es, pero sí que lleva un mal aflojamiento de tuercas en la pelota


----------



## Cuncas (31 Jul 2020)

Otra pista de circo más de la secta conciliar... A este paso hasta el judas transexual de la bernalda va a acabar dirigiendo el culto vestida de mona con enaguas y el tarado de ariki de monaguillo

El Nuncio en Francia se presta a recibir a las mujeres que piden ser diaconisas, sacerdotisas y obispas

"La _sacerdotisa_ española

_Entre las desobedientes figura una española. Se trata de *Cristina Moreira, casada por lo civil *desde hace años con Victorino Pérez Prieto*, quien fuera sacerdote* de la diócesis de Mondoñédo-Ferrol.


*Doña Cristina está formalmente excomulgada por el «delito de atentada ordenación sagrada de una mujer»*, al haber aceptado participar en una pretendida ceremonia de ordenación sacerdotal en Florida (EE.UU) en el año 2015. Dos años antes, en el 2013, fue falsamente ordenada como diaconisa por una supuesta obispa."_

Los paganitos ya tenéis otra aberración más que defender







Id buscado en los "catecismos" esos de los blogs gnósticos en los que os "cristianzáis" la excusa para esto. Que nos vamos a reir con vosotros un rato.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Jul 2020)

ahora los de los garajes os pretendéis arrogar el Catolicismo...


si pensabas que ibas a triunfar con el enganno en burbuja, ya ves el resultado

hale, a comer ajos!!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

no se cansa el imbecil
Si la iglesia tiene autoridad para hacer de la ultima cena de Cristo que fue en arameo con el pan en la mano, homilia al mediodia en latin y con el pan en la boca, más autoridad tiene aun de modificar sus propios ritos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

oclocracia la suya que siendo idiota y vil pretende gobernar por encima del Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

oclocrata senil arrebatando autoridad de juzgar herejias a quien tiene autoridad legitima de hacerlo
los oclocratas de cuadra tumban y levantas papas


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Jul 2020)

si yo te entiendo hombre, pensabas que venías por lana y saliste trasquilado

simplemente elegiste los interlocutores menos adecuados a tus propósitos

hale, no rabies demasiado


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Jul 2020)

Francisco es el Papa, el pus te ha supurado y ocupado la costra de esa pedrada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

al parecer tenemos el enesimo multinick del getanoevangelista el sapo pocho, lo normal en una persona honesta y sin taras

El cura de San Ignacio en Valladolid sufre un intento de asalto y una agresión en una semana

Clanes de Pajarillos se presentaron cuando oficiaba misa al grito de «¡¡Adoradores de Satanás!!»

El párroco de la iglesia de San Ignacio de Loyola de Pajarillos, Jaime Arenaga, ha sufrido en una semana un intento de asalto multitudinario a su templo cuando oficiaba misa por parte de clanes del barrio y una agresión de un varón, quien le propinó un puñetazo en la cara. En ambos casos las proclamas de los agresores tenían como fondo el odio exacerbado al catolicismo.

Me pregunto de donde sacaran esas ideas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

k kareos y el resto de palurdos eligen en la cerrada oclocracia de su garaje el papha legitim, clemente III o quien se precie.

oclocracia sedegarajista

El Papa que acabó desnudo en Interviú, por Ferran Monegal

menudos personajes para una españolada de Martes y Trece, o el pajares y esceso





Bernaldo dijo:


> Francisco es el Papa, el pus te ha supurado y ocupado la costra de esa pedrada.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Jul 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> al parecer tenemos el enesimo multinick del getanoevangelista el sapo pocho, lo normal en una persona honesta y sin taras
> 
> El cura de San Ignacio en Valladolid sufre un intento de asalto y una agresión en una semana
> 
> ...



es posible que K kareos comparta y apoye el argumentario con ese clan de la hernia

para eso sirve el garajismo, parece darle suelta a estas nuevas manifestaciones de odio anticatólico


por cierto, parece que hay cierto patrocinio del rollo este herniano-pentecostal de Filadelfia desde Israel... qué casualidá, hombre


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Jul 2020)

qué va a ser lo siguiente, vas a entrar K kareando en una igleasia católica y atacar al cura?


tendremos que llamarte Kairós, patriarca de los Kalós pentecostales?


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Jul 2020)

ya estás quemao, K Kareos

no lo tomes personal, solo hago esto con los que venís de listos y chuleando


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

el tonto y la linde, el tonto sigue aunque la linde se acabe:

Cirilo de Jerusalén - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*Cirilo de Jerusalén* (en griego, Κύριλλος Α΄ Ιεροσολύμων [_Kýrillos A Ierosolýmon_]; en latín, _Cyrillus Hierosolymitanus_; 315 - 386)

CATEQUESIS DE SAN CIRILO DE JERUSALÉN

CATEQUESIS XXIII
(MISTAGÓGICA V)

LA CELEBRACIÓN DE LA EUCARISTÍA

La comunión del cuerpo de Cristo

_21. CO-SO-MANO: *No te acerques, pues, con las palmas de las manos extendidas ni con los dedos separados, sino que, poniendo la mano izquierda bajo la derecha a modo de trono que ha de recibir al Rey, recibe en la concavidad de la mano el cuerpo de Cristo diciendo: *«Amén». Súmelo a continuación con ojos de santidad cuidando de que nada se te pierda de él. Pues todo lo que se te caiga considéralo como quitado a tus propios miembros. Pues, dime, si alguien te hubiese dado limaduras de oro, ¿no las cogerías con sumo cuidado y diligencia, con cuidado de que nada se te perdiese y resultases perjudicado? ¿No procurarás con mucho más cuidado y vigilancia que no se te caiga ni siquiera una miga, que es mucho más valiosa que el oro y que las piedras preciosas?_

Si la iglesia hizo que se diera en la boca, puede deshacer y que se de en la mano como en los primeros tiempos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Arrianisima la catequesis de San Cirilo segun esos "otros"

CATEQUESIS DE SAN CIRILO DE JERUSALÉN

Así pues, el Padre engendró al Hijo como Dios verdadero, llamado «Emmanuel», que, entendiéndolo bien, se traduce como «Dios con nosotros» (cf. Mt 1,23)23 

Un magico duende tuvo acceso a todas las copias del catecismo de San Cirilo, y altero aquella parte unicamente del Pan en la mano, siendo que lo verdaderamente importante para el arrianismo es que Cristo no es Dios, no se lo corrijió. Ademas la iglesia que guardaba tremendo celo de que no se colara herejia y por la costumbre veraz no se percivió de que le habian colado una comunión en mano arrianoide en un libro de catequesis. Asi está la cosa con la escoria sedegarajista.

Calumniando gratuitamente que es gerundio en la oclocracia getanoevangelista. Sino piensas como el oclocrata imbecil, es que eres arriano. Ahora si pienas como él, tienes acumulo de boletos para anatema y excomunión.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Lamentable intento chusquero el perjeñar una exegesis heretica.
No es por tocar los labios, sino por comer, puerco hereje. Y aunque solo fuera por tocar, tanto los toca igual el pan dado en la boca que dado en la mano para despues comer.

Sabes muy bien rata inmunda que San Cirilo recoje la costumbre eucaristica de su tiempo, dar el pan en la mano y que sino fuera costumbre la Iglesia hubiera quemado el catecismo de San Cirilo por mentir y este ni seria San ni nada. La lista de Papas hereticos se va acercando peligrosamente a Pedro. Inlcuso los evangelistas han de ser arrianos segun el imbecil de k kareos pues alli no se recojen mayores maniobras en el reparto del pan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Hay un claro conflicto entre la opinión que tiene de las cosas el cretino charlatan de k kareos y lo que está recojida en las escrituras y en la tradición. Como ya les habia pasado a otros puercos herejes antes que él, lo que prevalece es la opinón de ese montonazo subhumano de bazofia mientras que indudablemente la revelación y la tradición han sido manipulada por duendes mágicos. 

Que tales infalibles abogados de las cosas divinas se presenten en forma de sumamente cretinos y llenos de vileza, es una cosa que hace la providencia para despistar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Puerco imbecil, los herejes pueden tener A o B en comun con la Iglesia, y eso no trasforma ese A o B común en algo heretico; por ejemplo que Cristo pereció bajo el poder de Poncio Pilato. A quien pretendes engañar con esas falacias de tristisimo pobre diablo.
El catecismo de San Cirilo deja muy claro como se comulgaba en el siglo IV segun la Iglesia. Luego se anatematizó esa forma de comunión por los abusos que se producián. Pero la Iglesia es soberana de poner el pan en la boca, contrariando la tradición y la ultima cena, o en la mano. Lo hace como estime pues tiene las llaves del cielo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Como va a ser sacrilegio puerco imbecil lo que era catecismo a la hora de comulgar en la primitiva iglesia.
Como va a ser sacrilegio monton de basura el modo en el que cenaron los Apostoles con Cristo de Sacerdote.

Sacrilego eres tú, puerco, que pretendes tu cretinocracia por encima de la ultima cena, del Sumo Ponticife, de las escrituras y de la tradición.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Evidentemente que el Cuerpo de Cristo es Divinidad, pero eso se cumple en las formas tanto en la ultima cena como en la tradición por San Cirilo y por supuesto en la Tridentina, a Dios nada se le oculta tras las formas. Pareciera que sino se inyecta en la vena para evitar la malversación, aqui no se hace lo suficiente para evitar malversación y desconsideraciones:. Más tambien el Cuerpo de Cristo fue entregado a los fariseos y a los Romanos, que hicieron con él tormento en la Cruz, no fue recluido del mundo para que fuera salvado, sino expuesto al mundo para nuestra salvacion.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Puerco calumniador, ¿y cuantas citas hay de Mateo 16:19? ¿o de cada uno de los versiculos del Apocalipsis?
La catequesis de un Santo Obispo que fue aceptada y permanecio en la Iglesia resulta que es dudosa, que no se dieron cuenta que les habian colado una formula liturgica exclusivamente arriana, resulta que el que dice que Cristo es Dios Verdadero es arriano.

Pero en contraparte resulta que las calumnias del puerco imbecil basadas en humo son de fiar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Eres tú puerco hereje el unico que pone en duda el catecismo de un Santo Obispo, ya se te ha dicho unas cuantas veces que si la inclusión de la comulgación en las mano fuera cosa heretica y no tradición en la iglesia de su epoca, a la Iglesia ni se le hubiere pasado por alto ni por asomo hubiera hecho Santo a Cirilo ni mucho menos lo hubiera tomado por catecismo. Pero aqui lo que pasa es que los puercos herejes de la supuesta sola-tradición resulta que son tradición selectivos, y la tradición que no les gusta se lo achacan a duendes magicos. Es decir que no tienen tradición sino opinión.

Por no mencionar tu apestosa calumnia contra el catecismo de San Cirilo de ser arriana cuando afirma taxativamente que Cristo es Dios verdadero. Menuda manipulación arriana de las narices que no toca un pelo al dogma central de su herejia mientras que manipula justamente aquello que a los puercos herejes os viene bien para desprestigiar a la Santa Madre Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Cortando lo que te interesa rata miserable para tu exegesis que atenta contra la Ultima Cena y contra la Tradición de la Iglesia los primeros siglos, le da un libro enrollada


> "8. Pero tú, hijo de hombre, escucha lo que te digo; no seas rebelde como esta raza de rebeldes; abre la boca y come lo que te doy". 9. Yo miré y vi una mano tendida hacia mí con un libro enrollado."


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

*Tertuliano*, dice: “_cuidamos escrupulosamente que algo del cáliz o del pan pueda caer a tierra_”; *San Hipólito* recomienda: “_*cada uno* esté atento… que ningún fragmento caiga y se pierda, porque es el Cuerpo de Cristo que debe ser comido por los fieles y no despreciado_”; *San Efrén*: “_comed este pan y no piséis sus migas… una partícula de sus migas puede santificar a miles de miles y es suficiente para dar vida a todos los que la comen_”; y *Orígenes*: “_Con qué precaución y veneración, *cuando recibís el Cuerpo del Señor, lo conserváis de manera que no caiga nada o se pierda algo del don consagrado*. Os consideraríais justamente culpables si cayese algo en tierra por negligencia vuestra_”. 

Orígenes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Solo una cita dice la vil rata miserable


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2020)

Pero nuevamente la carta que lo tumba todo es que la Iglesia tiene las llaves del cielo y puede atar y desatar una Eucaristia. Los herejes lo niegan, los puercos herejes ademas añaden mentiras y fabulaciones.


----------



## Mardoqueo (1 Ago 2020)

*“Guerra de la hostia”



Coronavirus en Mendoza: prohibieron dar la comunión en la boca y hubo una rebelión en la diócesis de San Rafael*



La medida es parte del protocolo de prevención por el Covid-19. Hubo protestas de fieles y de sacerdotes. Cerrarán el seminario local.





*De rodillas frente al seminario. Así fue la protesta de un grupo de fieles en Mendoza. Se oponen a que no se permita dar la comunión en la boca.*


29/07/2020 - 16:22
Clarín.com 
Sociedad


La disposición de que la comunión solo puede darse en la mano, y no en la boca, que rige como parte del protocolo provincial de prevención del coronavirus para las prácticas religiosas, provocó una sorpresiva rebelión en parte del clero y los fieles de la diócesis de San Rafael, Mendoza, que llevó al obispo, Eduardo Taussig, a cerrar el seminario diocesano.

La rebelión fue protagonizada por el rector del seminario, el padre Alejandro Miquel Ciarrocchi –que finalmente renunció-, alrededor de la mitad de los 80 sacerdotes diocesanos y un número indeterminado de fieles, que -en un hecho sin precedentes- llegaron a protestar frente al seminario, rezando de rodillas.


La manifestación determinó la intervención de la Justicia y que el fiscal Fabricio Sidotti imputara a su organizador, Fernando Álvarez, por “violación de medidas contra epidemia” establecidas en los decretos provinciales y nacionales, un delito que tiene una pena de prisión de seis meses a dos años.



Al anunciar el cierre del seminario -que cuenta con 39 alumnos- el obispado informó que la drástica medida -que se efectivizará a fin de año- "sigue las instrucciones precisas emanadas de la Santa Sede” y que los seminaristas serán reubicados en otros seminarios tras un “camino de discernimiento”.



La diócesis de San Rafael se convirtió en la etapa en que fue obispo monseñor León Kruk –entre 1973 y 1991- en un bastión ultraconservador que pese a los posteriores intentos de la Iglesia argentina no pudo ser totalmente aggiornado, si bien solo parte del clero y los fieles son parte de la actual protesta.



La ultraortodoxia que encaraba Kruk –junto a sacerdotes nacionalistas como el padre Alberto Ezcurra- llegó a ser muy atractiva para quienes querían la “seguridad” de una doctrina severa y reglas estrictas, a tal punto que en los ’80 el seminario se convirtió en el más numeroso del país.



De hecho, quienes protestaron delante del seminario anunciaron que iban a rezar “para que por la intercesión de sus fieles servidores, monseñor León Kruk y el padre Alberto Ezcurra, el Señor conceda amparo y fidelidad a los seminaristas, formadores y todo el clero y comunidad católica de San Rafael”.






*En mayo los templos de Mendoza ya habían sido habilitado a abrir para rezos, comuniones y confesiones. (Foto: Orlando Pelichotti/Los Andes)*



La diócesis de San Rafael también acogió al Instituto del Verbo Encarnado (IVE), fundada por el sacerdote argentino Alberto Buela, una comunidad muy conservadora que abrió allí uno de sus seminarios y recibió muchas vocaciones sacerdotales y religiosas, pero no se sumó a la protesta.



Al empezar a flexibilizarse la cuarentena, el obispo Taussig dijo que en la nueva etapa solo era posible comulgar con la mano hasta que terminara la emergencia sanitaria y les rogó “encarecidamente que no hagan violencia a los sacerdotes o ministros solicitando la comunión en la boca”.



“Suplico que no los pongan ante el durísimo dolor de, por obedecer a la iglesia y las normas vigentes, no poder darles la comunión”, pidió. Y completó: “Si alguno no está en condiciones de recibir la comunión en mano, sepa que no está obligado a hacerlo y puede hacer la comunión espiritual”.



Pero un vocero de los rebeldes dijo que comulgar en la boca “es un derecho que solo el Papa puede dejar en suspenso”.

*Las dos posturas*


Aunque comulgar en la boca o en la mano no afecta para nada su valor religioso ni su efecto espiritual (recibir el cuerpo de Cristo), los sectores más conservadores cuestionan que sea el propio feligrés el que manipule la hostia consagrada en vez del sacerdote. Creen que la comunión en la boca es más piadosa, permite que solo la toquen manos consagradas, evita la pérdida de fragmentos y baja el riesgo de su profanación.



En cambio, quienes defienden la opción de comulgar con la mano sostienen que el hecho de que el laico toque la eucaristía (la hostia consagrada) no constituye ninguna indignidad, es un signo de adultez y contribuye a la higiene y sanidad. En rigor, en los primeros siglos se daba la comunión en la mano, luego se pasó a la boca y en 1969 el Papa Pablo VI permitió las dos modalidades. La Iglesia argentina se sumó en 1996.


+++

Ahora con el tema del coronavirus comulgar en la boca es un grave riesgo para el creyente, hicieron bien en cerrar el seminario.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Ya se te a dicho que tú te escondes tras la tradición pero que no tienes tradición sino opinión, pues niegas la catequesis de un Santo Obispo asi como los testimonios Tertuliano, Origenes, San Hipolito y San Efrén en cuanto derriban tu pretensión de que la hostia se daba en la boca ya en la primera iglesia. Y pretendes derribar sin más a estos Santos Hombres con tu firma de chavacano calumniador de la que ya hemos recivido prueba en el hilo.

Ya te dije que:

_Hay un claro conflicto entre la opinión que tiene de las cosas el cretino charlatan de k kareos y lo que está recojida en las escrituras y en la tradición. Como ya les habia pasado a otros puercos herejes antes que él, lo que prevalece es la opinón de ese montonazo subhumano de bazofia mientras que indudablemente la revelación y la tradición han sido manipulada por duendes mágicos. _
_
Que tales infalibles abogados de las cosas divinas se presenten en forma de sumamente cretinos y llenos de vileza, es una cosa que hace la providencia para despistar. _


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Ya se te han presentado numerosos testimonios incluidos Santos de La Iglesia de como la hostia se daba en la mano, a los que tu ninguneas y tratas de herejes pues has de tenerte en alta estima, lobo de garaje. Otra cosa es que nosotros al comparar entre la certidumbre que se merezcan esos Santos Hombres y un vil acumulo de bazofia con forma humana, no tengamos claro que está usted en posición de tumbarles con un golpe de soberbia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

_tomó pan y, dando gracias, lo partió y se lo dio diciendo_: 'Esto es mi cuerpo, que es entregado por ustedes. 

Nada de esta sentencia hace pensar que se lo dio en la boca, justamente el contexto de ser una cena en donde los alimentos se entregan a la mano o al plato, hace pensar que se dio de este modo. Ademas siendo una cosa tan fuera del comun el alimentar el pan en la boca se hubiera señalado expresamente. Pero Cristo no dice, _venid y abrid la boca (para que vuestras sucias manos no toquen mi carne), _eso quien reflexione lo entiende impropio de un Cristo que termino limpiandoles los pies a los Apostoles. Sino que sencillamente da el Pan.

Cristo estaba dando y diciendo a la vez, los Apostoles no sabian aun cual era la naturaleza del Pan en cuando lo estaban recivibiendo, ni puede que ni entendido su significado. Es por ello que ellos se prestarian a recogerlo como se recoje el pan de cena, con la mano. No hiban a prestarse a recojerlo en la boca como si tubieran telepatia de lo que era el pan cuando aun no habia sido anunciado ni habrian refelxionado largamente sobre aquello y el honor que mereciera. 

Y dice despues haced esto en conmemoración mia.

Por lo que si la Iglesia no tubiera autoridad para modificar la ultima cena, asi habria de hacerse.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Usted en la lectura de la Ultima de Cena, alli donde no pone nada, coloca a Cristo sometiendo a los apostoles a la humillación de recivir en la boca un pan cuyo significado no estaban aun en disposición de comprender. ¿esa es la idea que usted tiene de Cristo? a la medida de su propia Soberbia.

¿No nos da el lavatorio fielmente recogido al final de la cena, la medida de la humildad de Cristo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Eso no es la ultima cena, es una representación alegorica de la Misa.

Se lo vuelvo a repetir, ¿entiende Usted, pese a no figurar ni entenderse ello en ningun lado, que Cristo pidio a los apostoles que se arrodillarán y que abrieran la boca? Digame si o no.

¿Como pueden no ser dignas las manos de los apostoles de sostener el cuerpo de Cristo y si ser dignos los pies de los apostoles de ser limpiados por las manos de Cristo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Ya se le han traido textos tempranos de Santos e incluso una Catequesis de como el pan se daba en la mano. Usted entierra la cabeza como el avestruz frente a la bibliografia historica. Usted niega la tradición.

Pero respondame no como la farsa que escenifica, sino como hereje que confia en su conciencia, :

_Se lo vuelvo a repetir, ¿entiende Usted, pese a no figurar ni entenderse ello en ningun lado, que Cristo pidio a los apostoles que se arrodillarán y que abrieran la boca? Digame si o no._

_¿Como pueden no ser dignas las manos de los apostoles de sostener el cuerpo de Cristo y si ser dignos los pies de los apostoles de ser limpiados por las manos de Cristo? _


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Es decir, segun este hereje, dar el pan en la mano es demasiado humillante para Cristo. Pero limpiarles los PIES a los apostoles es cosa normal y esperable.

Aqui está en juego el entendimiento mismo de la persona de Cristo, y esto es capital.


----------



## Cuncas (1 Ago 2020)

El Ari-kiko Miau


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

no te escaquees ratita, dado que llamas sacrilejio a dar el pan en la mano y acusas de sacrilegos a quienes lo hacen, has de entender que Cristo no cometeria un sacrilejia y someteria a los apostoles a tomar el pan en la boca, lo cual sino estas en lo cierto puede ser cosa muy grave. O sino es que no crees en tal cosa y empleas calumnias para causar mal a la Iglesia, lo cual es grave.

vamos ratita


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Según deja entreveer @Kairós, existe una escenificación que no se recoje en la Biblia, pero que no obstante es cierta, en la que Cristo dice inesperadamente a los apostoles que se han de poner de rodillas y abrir la boca, y entonces les da el pan mientras dice esto y lo otro. ¿creen en su juicio que quien dice esto conoce de igual modo a Cristo que quienes dice que sencillamente se lo dio en su mano? ¿pueden ser el mismo Cristo que el que lava los pies de los apostoles con sus manos?

Y dice despues haced esto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Esa no es la pregunta que le he hecho. Y no puede andar reconociendole la autoridad catequista a la iglesia aqui sí y aqui no donde a usted le conviene, porque eso es justamente no reconocer su autoridad sino emplearla de pretexto a la suya.

Se lo vuelvo a repetir, ¿entiende Usted, pese a no figurar ni entenderse ello en ningun lado, que Cristo pidio a los apostoles que se arrodillarán y que abrieran la boca? Digame si o no.

¿Como pueden no ser dignas las manos de los apostoles de sostener el cuerpo de Cristo y si ser dignos los pies de los apostoles de ser limpiados por las manos de Cristo? 

Vamos, animese a iluminarnos con esa infalible conciencia suya


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Ah! la gracia infundida a los apostoles en la ultima cena antes de que Cristo tomará siquiera el pan.
Y si ya tienen la gracia infundida, porque permiten siquiera que le toque con sus manos los pies o se las lavan ellos antes? Un triste como el pagano aquel _no somos dignos_
O porque se van a dormir mientras que Cristo asimila los dolores de la Pasión?
Que gracia selectiva es la que hace que Pedro niege a Cristo por 3 veces?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Nunca he dicho tal cosa. Pero quizas blasfemo es usted al pretender que los Apostoles estaban ya en gracia antes de recivir el Pan, y aun asi permitir que Dios les lavara los pies.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

¿sacrilejio como el pretender que Cristo lavó los pies a los apostoles? ese es más grande sacrilejio del cuerpo de Cristo, no ya sostenerlo en mano, sino que te lave los pies. En la mano puedes sostener a tu persona más querida. No será que algun duende arriano modificó en ese punto la escritura?

Asi que Cristo sometio a los apostoles a la humillación fuera de lo comun de comer pan sin tocarlo con las manos, mucho cuidado porque aqui esta en juego la comprensión de la persona de Cristo.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Ago 2020)

el K Kareos no se cortaría en entrar en la escena de la Última Cena a censurarle al mismísimo Jesucristo el no darle el pan en boca a los apóstoles, recriminándole la tradición posterior establecida por la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Explicanos @Kairós como es que el estado de gracia en el que cayeron los apostoles evitó que estos tomarán el pan con la mano, cuando Cristo pretendia hacer esto de darsela en la mano, y no evito que los apostoles pusieran pies en polvorosa cuando Cristo pretendia limpiarselos. Cuando es mayor humillación de Cristo lavarles los pies que darles pan a las manos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Mucho ojo porque está en juego la comprensión de Cristo, esto es Capital. No digo más.



Bernaldo dijo:


> el K Kareos no se cortaría en entrar en la escena de la Última Cena a censurarle al mismísimo Jesucristo el no darle el pan en boca a los apóstoles, recriminándole la tradición posterior establecida por la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

ya, y por eso mismo dio el pan en las manos. segun usted montó una parafernalia significadora con los apostoles arrodillados

Entonces de que acusa de sacrilejio hacer tal cosa cuando dice HACED ESTO
Donde está el lavatorio de Pies que se le debe a quien acude a la Ultima cena? *DONDE ESTA?*


----------



## Cuncas (1 Ago 2020)

Ahora ya el trio calavera se han convertido en kikos, el travelo carlista protestantizado, el analfabeto cristianizado por la revista "pronto" y el tarado pagano sin bautizar



Adviértase *la cruz negra invertida* en la casulla de Wojtyla.


MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Kico asturiano pinto negro

"Dispongo de un Kiko kiku kicu quicu asturianu pinto negro tiene 6 meses guapu y buena linea. 10€. No envío"







¿Estás intentando vender al arikiko mau por internet, bernaldo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

¿Entonces según tu neoultima cena, cuando los apostoles en estado de gracia se arrodillan y abren la boca para tomar el pan, lo hacen cumpliendo el deseo de Cristo? o ¿como sucediere con el lavatorio su estado de gracia (@Kairós sic) es contrario a los deseos de Cristo?

Si todo lo que sucede en la ultima cena es por deseo de Cristo, decir que comulgarón de rodillas y sin tocar el pan tal como lo añades tu libremente, es decir que eso fue deseo suyo. ¿LO ASEVERAS? ¿fue deseo suyo que se comulgara en la boca él que tubo conciencia de lavarles los pies?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Sino fuera por la capacidad de atar en los cielos de la Iglesia, la misa tendria que ser una copia literal de la ultima cena. Los herejes niegan que la Iglesia tenga esa autoridad de modificar misas, pues entonces haced de la ultima cena en literal. Pecais intelectualmente de falta de coherencia, soys gente deshonesta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Salvo para el vil blasfemo hereje de @Kairós que tiene el atrevimiento de figurarse cosas de la ultima cena que alli no están recogidos, está claro que tal cosa como un deseo por parte de Cristo de que los apostoles comulgarán sin tocar el pan no parece muy consistente con la Misión de Cristo ni con una cosa tan inmediata como lo fue el lavatorio de los Pies.

¿entonces de quien es deseo que se haga tal cosa? Pues fue deseo de La Catedra de Pedro, que tiene autoridad para hacerlo. Pero esa misma autoridad de la Catedra de Pedro le autoriza para volver a implementar una consagración más acorde a lo acontecido en la ultima cena, con más motivo aun.

Por supuesto, los deseos de los puercos blasfemos herejes de como se le han de modificar las cosas al Señor, no cuentan, para bien quiero decir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Usted responda a la pregunta blasfemo hereje
_
¿era deseo de Cristo en la ultima cena que los apostoles comulgaran sin tocar el pan?_

¿O es que usted puerco blasfemo es capaz de añadir escenografias dignificantes que no figuran en ningun lado de las escrituras sin la capacidad de anticipar las intenciones de Cristo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Usted asume que Cristo deseó que los apostoles comulgaron de rodillas sin tocar el pan, cosa que no figura en ningun lado, añadiendo un conocimiento blasfemo, exproceso, a lo acontecido sencillamente porque le viene bien en su cruzada contra Pedro, y subvirtiendo en el proceso la Sagrada Persona de Cristo que aparece ahora en contradicción con el Lavatorio de los Pies.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Calla blasfemo, ¿quien te crees que eres para meter tus sucias garras en la ultima cena?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Cristo da la comunión en la mano.
Que la comunión se puede recivir con los pies es otra blasfemia de su creación.
Que compares con dar el pan a la mano con darlo a los pies, es una blasfemia directa a la ultima cena de Cristo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Ya te he dicho mentecato que la Catedra de Pedro tiene autoridad para modificar la forma en la que se celebra el Sacrificio Perpetuo, por eso en su dia pudo modificar que la consagracion fuere en la mano a que fuere en la boca, cuando en la ultima cena se hizo en la mano. Por que te crees sino mentecato que se le puede alterar la ultima cena al señor sino es por la autoridad de la Iglesia. Pero si tu niegas la autoridad de la iglesia para modificar nada entonces plegate a la literalidad de la ultima cena en donde se dice, haced esto.

Si es cosa muy sencilla de entender maldito blasfemo inutil.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Usted asume que Cristo deseó que los apostoles comulgaron de rodillas sin tocar el pan, cosa que no figura en ningun lado, añadiendo un conocimiento blasfemo, exproceso, a lo acontecido sencillamente porque le viene bien en su cruzada contra Pedro, y subvirtiendo en el proceso la Sagrada Persona de Cristo que aparece ahora en contradicción con el Lavatorio de los Pies.



a ver si K Kareos no va a poder interpretar las escrituras a su manera, faltaría más... acaso le tomas por católico?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ago 2020)

Ya que el puerco blasfemo ese se invente un ritual de significación en la ultima cena sin tener idea de lo que implica para la Persona de Cristo solo para acusar de sacrilego a la Catedra de Pedro es bastante alarmante.

Lo de que hay que tomar en la boca fue deseo de la Catedra de Pedro, que como Pedro es celoso del Señor, y tiene conferida autoridad para que pida que asi se haga o que pida que se haga al modo de Cristo según entienda. Mas si se niega la catedra de Pedro como hacen esta bazofia heretica imbecil, entonces nada se puede tocar de la ultima cena.



Bernaldo dijo:


> a ver si K Kareos no va a poder interpretar las escrituras a su manera, faltaría más... acaso le tomas por católico?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ago 2020)

Asi es la autoridad de la Catedra de Pedro, que ata en el cielo, a la que hasta los angeles obedecen, pero no los sacos de soberbia de la tua calaña.No entiendes nada de nada, tienes cangrena del intelecto.
Te digo que arrodillarse fue deseo de la Catedra de Pedro, pues es Pedro mismo quien dice _No me lavarás los pies jamás. _que es muy escrupuloso y celoso de que no se afrente la sagrada forma. Pero que es cosa suya, pero que tambien tiene autoridad y confianza de Cristo para hacer tales cambios. Pero blasfemas cuando asumes que fue deseo de Cristo en la ultima cena que tomaran el pan con la boca y de rodillas, estas subvirtiendo la Sagrada Persona de Cristo, y todo porque no comprendes nada puerco imbecil.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ago 2020)

Estabamos hablando de si dar la hostia en la mano es sacrilejio o no, más como eres puerco imbecil apaleado ahora te saltas de la linea de ese debate a plantear uno nuevo, sin ceñirte a lo que ya esta planteado, y luego más adelante cuando salgas apaleado nuevamente, volveras al debate de dar la hostia en la mano. Dando circulos torno a unas guaridas que ya se te han sido destruidas todas y que el paso del tiempo no las ha reconstruido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ago 2020)

Designar no es consagrar, en ningun lado dice que para entonces los Apostoles estaban consagrados. ¿Como van a ser hombres consagrados, inundados por el Espiritu Santo, durmiendo en el huerto de los Olivos, Pedro negando 3 veces a Cristo o Judas Iscariote tramando la traición para entregarlo a los fariseos? ¿Era cosa consagrada Judas Iscariote que tramaba entregar a Cristo al suplicio al recivir el Pan? No estaba ni siquiera Libre de Pecado sino que portaba el más grande pecado!

La consagración no se produce hasta Pentecostes que es cuando desciende el Espiritu Santo a los Apostoles.

Otro puerco blasfemo que no duda en modificar las escrituras solo para atacar la catedra de Pedro.

¿o es que piensas tú puerco blasfemo que Cristo de no ser porque los apostoles habian sido designados , hubiera deseado que se pusieran de rodillas y tomaran el pan en la Boca? Cristo que comia de la mesa de los pecadores, que entrego su cuerpo al martirio de la Cruz. Cristo cuya carne fue coronada con espinas y sus manos clavados al madero, andaba mirando de que no tocaran las manos el pan que el daba....¿era asi Cristo?

¿que distincion tienen las fauces del hombre que no tengan sus manos, es cosa santificada las fauces mientras que las manos pertenecen al demonio? ¿no se puede malversar tambien en la boca? quien pretenda la malversación encontrará manera de hacerlo, pero tambien el Cristo fue malversado porque se expuso al mundo, y él no fue derrotado en la malversación sino Victorioso.



Cuncas dijo:


> Que alguien le repita al tarado del arikiko que los Apóstoles eran ya hombres consagrados en la última cena...
> 
> San Mateo 10
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Ago 2020)

ariqui, veo que has vuelto a pillar al criptoprotestante K Kareos en otra salida de tiesto y trata de disimularlo cambiando de tema, como de costumbre

te está empezando a gustar demasiado ponerlo en evidencia, no te vicies!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ago 2020)

¿por qué razón si Ribas no reconoce los sacramentos de la Iglesia desde el CVII no obstante se reconoce como padre y sacerdote?

_Soy el Padre Ramiro Ribas. Un sacerdote ordenado hace más de 30 años por Monseñor Guerra Campos, _



Sacramento del orden - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2020)

Es decir que ciudadano Ribas aprieta bien el palique para arremeter contra la Iglesia y anular sus sacramentos, pero ya las dos tazas de sopa que le corresponderian por ser esos sacramentos nulos no las quiere. Asi que la Iglesia está en desolación desde 1959 pero él es sacerdote no obstante
   
caraduras y sinverguenzas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2020)

Mira que eres ridiculo, esa re-ordenación está oficiada por alguien que no pertenece a la tradición apostolica, es un impostor. Richard Williamson - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*Richard Nelson Williamson*_ (nacido en Londres el 8 de marzo de 1940) es un obispo católico inglés que perteneció a la Fraternidad San Pío X (FSSPX) hasta el año 2012, cuando fue expulsado de la misma.1 Recibió la consagración episcopal de parte de Monseñor Lefebvre. Fue excomulgado en 1988 tras su consagración episcopal.2 Benedicto XVI remitió la suspensión de la excomunión a través de la Congregación para los obispos el 21 de enero de 2009,3 pero aún permanece suspendido de sus funciones como sacerdote y como obispo. _

Excomulgado de la Iglesia y expulsado del garaje 

_A partir de 2012, cofunda la Unión Sacerdotal Marcel Lefebvre, una asociación sacerdotal de la cual es su director. _

Es como que te ordene sacerdote el payaso-artista de los globos con forma de animal. Pero a lo que hibamos segun ciudadano Ribas no existen sacramentos validos pues estamos en apocalipsis, menos claro está, el sacramento que oficio el payaso que le ordenó . Es todo tan tipico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2020)

No hace falta llegar a eso, Lucifebre sencillamente no tenia atribuciones canonicas para constituir diocesis o nombrar obispos. Y por ende el tal Williamson en un payaso-artista por necesidad fuera del apostolado, y el ciudadano ribas uno que ha disfrutado del chow-bisnes meramente.

_380 Antes de tomar posesión canónica de su oficio, el que ha sido promovido debe hacer la profesión de fe y prestar el juramento de fidelidad a la Sede Apostólica, según la fórmula aprobada por la misma Sede Apostólica. _

Williamson no es obispo, luego ciudadano ribas es un farsante. Lo tipico, la iglesia no tiene sacramentos, pero el payaso-artista si los tiene.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2020)

En la disciplina de la Iglesia Católica, en el rito latino, está *prohibida la consagración episcopal sin mandato pontificio* (cfr. can. 1013). No es una norma nueva, sino que tiene una larga tradición que procede de la Edad Media y que fue recibida en el Código de Derecho Canónico de 1917, idéntica a la actual. Este es el canon 1013:

_*Canon **1013*: A ningún Obispo le es lícito conferir la ordenación episcopal sin que conste previamente el mandato pontificio._

_*Canon 1382*: El Obispo que confiere a alguien la consagración episcopal sin mandato pontificio, así como el que recibe de él la consagración, incurre en excomunión latae sententiae reservada a la Sede Apostólica. _







Tradicionalismo cuantico


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2020)

la blasfema jarca contumazmente adherida al ridiculo

Los canones de la iglesia antes que el CVII prohiben la ordenación de obispos por parte de lucifebre

_*Canon **1013*: A ningún Obispo le es lícito conferir la ordenación episcopal sin que conste previamente el mandato pontificio._

_*Canon 1382*: El Obispo que confiere a alguien la consagración episcopal sin mandato pontificio, así como el que recibe de él la consagración, incurre en excomunión latae sententiae reservada a la Sede Apostólica. _ 

El papa podra ser todo el anticristo que quiera ciudadano ribas y eso no quita a que Lucifebre no puede ordenar obispos catolicamente y que al hacerlo estaba excomulgado. Y por ende que williamson es payaso de circo y no puede ser obispo, y ribas payaso zapatón cuando se pretende llamar sacerdote.

Porque estamos en pura y dura la hipocresia payasistica, no existen sacramentos puesto que su mediador la Iglesia esta tomada por el hades, pero se puede sacramentar un obispo pasandose por el forro el derecho canonico y a su mediador sacramental para ponerme la molona etiqueta de sacerdote  . bah gentuza, chikilicuatres de bajos fondos, timadores, rufianes de a peseta, malandrines de atardecer


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2020)

Ya pero hay que seguir un orden, si Lucifebre se cree Papa verdadero, primero tendra que mover A,B,C y coronarse como lo hizo Napoleon y despues una vez autonombrado Papa por encima de todos los obispos y cardenales de la tierra, nombrar obispos para cumplir asi canonicamente. Primero debe de establecer su primacia. Pero en su posición no puede nombrar Obispos y cae en excomunión, evidentemente lo que ordena son payasos-artistas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2020)

@Kairós me parece que hay un problemilla con el chow ordenatorio de williamson y por ende de los ciudadanos zapatones que ordenó


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2020)

vos parece más intimo de ciudadano ribas, y no deberia de traer la literatura de alguien que se dice sacerdote sin serlo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Ago 2020)

Es decir solo hay un modo de que ciudadano ribas sea sacerdote y es en virtud del sacramento recivido por la Iglesia del CVII, pero claro hay tanta cosa blasfema que dice, tanta canallada contra el Papa, tanto azufre apretado, incluso repudia de conciencia e insulta el don de esta ordenación que es la verdadera frente a la otra que es una payasada chapucera digna de mequetrefes en vias de escolarización que contraviene frontalmene el derecho canonico de 1917 y que es en si misma digna de excomunión por muy anticristo que sea el Papa.

Lo que me sorprende es que el Obispo de su diocesis no le haya impuesto el sello sulfurico del anatema en la frente, o es que es muy paciente o que el chikilicuatre zapatón no está en su radar. ¿que opinas @Kairós?

El obispo de Bilbao excomulga a un "obispo thuquista"

Este a quedado para payaso triste


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Ago 2020)

El obispo es sacerdote y obispo, pues ha recivido autoridad de quien es autoridad siguiendo la trasmisión Apostolica, y de acuerdo al canon de la Iglesia fundada por Cristo. Esa el la unica forma de hacerlo catolicamente, hacerlo catolicamente no es hacerlo en una cueva de mequetrefes incumpliendo el canon de 1917 de modo que es excomunion latae sentencia independientemente de lo que pasa en roma. Esa es la forma heretica de ordenar payasos tristes.

pero vamos que entiendo que el payaso triste pues diga que _no chon chacherdotes poke no hicieron el rito en latin como cuando Cristo hicho deschender el espiritu chanto en pentecostech que lo hicho en latin _

payasos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Ago 2020)

La forma, gañan, es la que decide la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Ago 2020)

Que es la Iglesia por autoridad la que constituye sagradas tradiciones gañan, igual que revoco la eucaristia en arameo o tantas veces que ha cambiado las formas tradicionales de hacerse las cosas. Payasos tristes y tontos.

Que Cristo da las llaves del cielo al Papa, no a la tradición, merluzo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Ago 2020)

Pero que eso de que Pedro no puede elaborar nueva doctrina no es una amenaza a Pedro, gañan. Ninguna conciencia sobre la tierra esta en posición de amenazar la Catedra de Pedro, ni de decirle _chish no hagas esto_ como si estubiera sujeto a tutoria. ¿Payasos tristes zapatones tutores de que?,¿jueces de qué teologia? Ridicula gleba.

Pensar que la sentencia de Pastor Aeternus es una amenaza a Pedro es otra herejia más en el acumulo de herejias con los que los payasos zapatones completais el chow circense. Esa amenaza es al resto de conciencias del mundo para prevenirnos de decir que el Sucesor de Pedro hace nueva doctrina.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Ago 2020)

El hereje no se entera de que si Cristo hubiera considerado nuestras conciencias fiables y que debian de tutelar a Pedro hubiera dicho:
__ y a vosotros los que creeis en mi os entrego las llaves del cielo_
Si hubiera encontrado fiable el concilio apostolico hubiera dicho:
__ y a vosotros a los que he consagrado os entrego las llaves de cielo_
Pero lo que dice es
__ y a ti (Pedro) te entrego las llaves del cielo_

¿Entonces puercos herejes porque os creeis más fiables que Pedro y os creeis que Cristo os ha dado capacidad de enmendarle a Pedro cuando se la ha dado a Pedro para ataros a vosotros tanto en el cielo como en las tinieblas?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Ago 2020)

Es una amenaza a puercos herejes de tu calaña para que no oseis calumniar contra Pedro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Ago 2020)

Y dale con el desgraciado puerco hereje, que a ti Cristo no te ha dado las llaves del cielo para discernir lo que es o no deja de ser herejia. Si Cristo hubiera articulado tutela sobre Pedro, ahora tu podrias señalarme el tribunal que puede juzgarle a Francisco I, pero no has podido hacerlo. Te presentas tu como juez pero tu no eres mas que un triste payacho, nadie te reconoce.

Evidentemente que el Papa no puede ser hereje, esa es amenaza contra ti puerco hereje, no contra el papa que no es tutelado por conciencia humana.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Ago 2020)

Pero idiota cuando tu dices que el Papa que se sigue de un Sagrado Concilio, es en virtud de sus obras o palabras un Antipapa, lo estas juzgando. Que es lo que haces cuando nos traes imagenes y vidreos, juzgar a quien a sido coronado Papa. Y tú puerco imbecil, ni siquiera el colegio cardenalicio, o el conjunto de los obispos, tienen atribuciones evangelicas para juzgar a quien es Coronado Papa. Esta blindado por Cristo. Sino que pende amenaza contra la oclocracia de los herejes que se atreva a tal cosa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Ago 2020)

Como no vas a estar juzgando a un Papa imbecil si Francisco I ha sido designado como tal por Sagrado Concilio, tu solo puedes decir que es un Antipapa y no un Papa tras haber juzgado a quien ha sido designado Papa en base a tus vidreos y chorradas calumniadoras sensacionalistas. Pero nadie puede juzgar a quien ha sido designado Papa, esque como puedes ser tan lerdo de verdad, que defiente mental. Que en el momento en que es nombrado como tal, es Papa, y tu no puedes juzgarle. De modo que es imposible que demuestres que es un antipapa, porque se te es prohibido juzgarle a quien es designado mentecato. Que el ser Papa o no, no se sigue a posteriori de tu aprovación, sino que se sigue inmediatamente a la designación.

Que en la Catedra de Pedro no se puede instalar el anticristo so blasfemo imbecil, que hay promesa del Señor de que no puede ser tomado por el Hades. Pero que imbecil acumulo de serrin y herejias.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Ago 2020)

Ya sales con otra cortina de humo porque ha quedado claro que cuando juzgas a quien es designado Papa estas juzgando a un Papa, cosa que tienes prohibido evangelio en mano juzgar al Pastor por Cristo designado.

Y ahora el puerco hereje que llama a la Iglesia que no puede ser tomada por el hades la ramera de babilonia y al Papa que tiene las llaves del cielo el anticristo, dando lecciones de consideración.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Ago 2020)

dado que en los argumentos te vas a pique vuelves a tu vibora efigie de calumniador, que es lo unico que tienes calumnias y acusaciones irracionales de protestonto

tu eres tonto chaval, no puedes traer a un debate una foto de algo que no sabes ni el contexto ni nada sacada en alguna de las millones de parroquias que hay para atacar a un Papa que no sabe ni que existe tal cosa. Asi con todo vuestro calumniador cherry picking protestonto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Ago 2020)

No podeis salvar vuestra alma con vuestra conciencia, que por algo Cristo le dio las llaves del cielo a Pedro. Pero a los protestontos os han educado de ese modo y ahora aver quien enmienda el azufre que os habeis metido entre pecho y espalda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Ago 2020)

Saltas cual rata de Non seguitur a Non sequitur. El alegato de obedeceremos a nuestras conciencias para salvar nuestras almas ya es muy viejo en el protestontismo. A ver como te va a salvar una conciencia que te permite aqui hacerte pasar por catolico desafecto cuando eres protestonto de siempre, para ser mas efectivo en el calumniar por desinformacion.

El papa puede verse con pecadores, me parece que recivio a los payasos ordenados por lucifebre tambien el muy campechano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Ago 2020)

tenerlo en cuenta catolicos cuando deis pabulo al sedevacantismo protestonto


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ago 2020)

ya aplareció el clásico con el cerebro achicharrado por la verborrea obsesiva que pretende darle un poder omnímodo a la judería


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Ago 2020)

Ahora lo que se estila es que el mundo lo controlan los Jesuitas, cahuen sos con los giputxis parecen de bilbao de fanfarrones



Bernaldo dijo:


> ya aplareció el clásico con el cerebro achicharrado por la verborrea obsesiva que pretende darle un poder omnímodo a la judería


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ahora lo que se estila es que el mundo lo controlan los Jesuitas, cahuen sos con los giputxis parecen de bilbao de fanfarrones



copiado cien por cien del protestontismo, los culicagados de la neoderechita -copiones de toda la purria anglo- no dejan de K Karear con el asunto


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2020)

El sedegarajismo supura protestontismo desde los 4 costados. El paso natural del sedegarajista que se ve en condiciones de enmedarla la catedra a pedro, de enmendar concilios y canones, es directamente coronarse como autosuficiente en cuanto a capacidad teologica, un elegido. Un designado pespecial de Dios para realizar una misión. Es un autentico espectaculo circense contemplar en esas pretensiones a soberanos imbeciles de babita en babero como dejan patente por su capacidad dialectica. Descacharrante, Berlangiano.

No hay nada que hacer, aun cuando tienes el instinto deficiente, siempre puedes echar mano del entendimiento para corregirte, pero estos no tienen sesera ninguna para enmendar su instinto luciferino y su yomimemismo.

Fijate tambien en el paralelismo con Cain y con Lucifer, que su insatisfacción conduce a atacar El Sacerdocio de Abel. No son especiales, son hez, y esa frustración la trasforman en odio a quien sí es favorecido. Y asi andan tramando y calumniando, en estratagemas y ardides, pinchas radio adventista y estan alli con el disco rayado de la iglesia el anticristo ect ect, pesaos y cansinos. Es la misma pelicula ya escrita



Bernaldo dijo:


> copiado cien por cien del protestontismo, los culicagados de la neoderechita -copiones de toda la purria anglo- no dejan de K Karear con el asunto


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (10 Ago 2020)

ESTOY DE ACUERDO CON EL TITULO DE ESTE HILO

EL PAPA AUTENTICO ES FRANCISCO

LOS TRADICIONALISTAS CATÓLICOS TRABAJAN AUN SIN SABERLO, PARA EL DEMONIO, LA BESTIA, ISRAHELL


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Ago 2020)

No son tradicionalistas, son herejes, los vapores de la modernidad corren por sus venas, se creen iguales a quien tiene la autoridad. Ya me dirán en qúe tradición se le llama anticristo al Papa, como no sea en la luterana o en la gnostica.



Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> LOS TRADICIONALISTAS CATÓLICOS TRABAJAN AUN SIN SABERLO, PARA EL DEMONIO, LA BESTIA, ISRAHELL


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Ago 2020)

creo que Jesús lo dijo se refiere a los denominados "tradicionalistas" que no son sedevacantistas y tú a estos segundos.

lamentablemente vemos que el paso de unos a otros lo ha puesto el Malo relativamente sencillo de saltar

la pértiga? cómo no, la soberbia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2020)

sino vierte veneno contra el Papa revienta el protestonto, les pasa a todos igual


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> sino vierte veneno contra el Papa revienta el protestonto, les pasa a todos igual



ni en el día de Ntra. Sra. de la Asunción ceja el tipo este


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Saltas cual rata de Non seguitur a Non sequitur. El alegato de obedeceremos a nuestras conciencias para salvar nuestras almas ya es muy viejo en el protestontismo. A ver como te va a salvar una conciencia que te permite aqui hacerte pasar por catolico desafecto cuando eres protestonto de siempre, para ser mas efectivo en el calumniar por desinformacion.
> 
> El papa puede verse con pecadores, me parece que recivio a los payasos ordenados por lucifebre tambien el muy campechano.



los frutos de los desviados no pueden ser derechos:

El atentado fallido a Juan Pablo II en Fátima

siempre es la misma película farisaica, se las dan de más "ultraconservadores" que nadie y al final salen por peteneras, se fugan con una (o con uno), el matapapas lefebvriano terminó con una portuguesa.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Ago 2020)

dinos K Kareos, si como el lefebvriano matapapas sientes impulsos criminales contra Francisco...

arrepiéntete en el día de Ntra. Sra.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Ago 2020)

no podía faltar el clásico latin-nazi y su retórica antipapista


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2020)

buena pelicula, a falta de sacramentos, circo y cine sedegarajista


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Ago 2020)

Atención grasias de antebrazo, miren aca como la deforma consiguio derrotar al Papado

Lutherans Take Neutral Stance on Abortion
_
Evangelical Lutherans at their first legislative assembly have decided to maintain a neutral position on abortion after first adopting a resolution that some delegates viewed as advocating abortion rights. _

Ustes miren como los deformados le dieron el derecho a la mujera de que abortase alli y poner cara neutral como que no va con ellos la cosa. No como la bestia que obliga a las mujeras a soportar el feto, oiganlo por favor grasias y ayuden a los sedegarajistas porque la iglesia es la bestia.



Miren pues catolicos que estan siegos ustedes fanaticos, le falta solo los cuernos, la cara roja el rabo y un caldero con los martires a los que trincha con un tenedor gigante. Que mas pruevas nesesitan.


----------



## BGA (18 Ago 2020)

Vengo escuchando este canal de "yutube" en español La Fe de la Iglesia que da voz a un montón de conversos desde el protestantismo en sus distintas denominaciones. Tengo la sensación de que a mayor comprensión y discernimiento, mayor es la humildad de las personas que los alcanzan. Es una verdad universal que está presente en todas las culturas y no está precisamente ausente en la nuestra. Poca vida espiritual tendrá quien se dedica a socavar la confianza de otros, y si tiene poca vida o la que tiene no le mueve a confiar en la presencia de Cristo en nuestra Iglesia, no es religioso, sino político cuya materia prima es la religión.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Ago 2020)

le expresan su respeto a su modo, por ejemplo en vascongadas se le puede bailar un aurresku a la Virgen 



Pero ya eres soberbio payaso triston para decir qué es lo que ofende o no a la Virgen. Tipicamente protestonto eso de suponerse portavocia de este o de aquel que está en el cielo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Ago 2020)

Es el sindrome dunning kruger que ya ha salido a relucir. Tara mental que se fundamenta en la creencia del cretino en sobreestimar su capacidad, asi es normal encontrarse entre la protestontada payasos con notoria oligofrenia y patologia cognitiva patente, erigiendose en portavoces de mengano o de Dios mismo cuando dicen que esa exegesis que acaban de sacarse de la chistera es voluntad de Dios. Que se tengan por elegidos para juzgar al Papa, cuya catedra fue designada por Cristo para tener las Llaves del Cielo pues ya te muestra claramente como esta el patio.



BGA dijo:


> Vengo escuchando este canal de "yutube" en español La Fe de la Iglesia que da voz a un montón de conversos desde el protestantismo en sus distintas denominaciones. Tengo la sensación de que a mayor comprensión y discernimiento, mayor es la humildad de las personas que los alcanzan. Es una verdad universal que está presente en todas las culturas y no está precisamente ausente en la nuestra. Poca vida espiritual tendrá quien se dedica a socavar la confianza de otros, y si tiene poca vida o la que tiene no le mueve a confiar en la presencia de Cristo en nuestra Iglesia, no es religioso, sino político cuya materia prima es la religión.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2020)

Vamos a ver lo tipicamente sedegarajista, desde la protestontada a la neoprotestontada de Lucifevre, Palmar de Troleo ect






1º El sedegarajista desde su gabinete juridico tiene linea directa con el Masterplan de Dios y le permite partir el bacalao, diciendo que este ardera en el infierno por tal motivo, que el otro que es un hereje, que tal exegesis no está bien y que el otro en cambio está niquelao. Que la catedra de pedro es la bestia misma pues no aprieta las exegesis como abogados circenses. S.L. Eso si, cada abogado dirá una cosa opuesta al del garaje de enfrente.

2º No es que dios precise delegados, es que los hombres lo precisamos. Y tu lo precisas soberbio protestonto. Si no los precisaramos ni existirian los profetas ni la apologia de la revelación, pues se nos seria revelada a cada uno de nosotros la verdad. La israel errante no hubiera necesitado de Moises, ni tampoco jueces o Rey. Ni harian falta apostoles, Simon el mago no tendria que comprar nada pues Dios no delega en ningun intermediario. En fin, que es todo tipica y cretinicamente protestonto.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> le expresan su respeto a su modo, por ejemplo en vascongadas se le puede bailar un aurresku a la Virgen
> 
> 
> 
> Pero ya eres soberbio payaso triston para decir qué es lo que ofende o no a la Virgen. Tipicamente protestonto eso de suponerse portavocia de este o de aquel que está en el cielo.



en Cantabria se le bailan los picayos a la Virgen, este histrión un día se planta allí a llamarles herejes... igual tiene que salir a palancazos

más tonto y ni para encender el ordenata vale


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Ago 2020)

no, zoquete, esa danza está dedicada a Nuestra Sennora y en una Catedral.

que eres muy tontooooo…


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2020)

Eso era hasta ahora. Pero la providencia nos ha enviado a @Kairós, el cual habla en representación de la Santisima Virgen y nos dice que homenajes y ofertorios folcloricos son de su agrado y cuales le desagradan sumo. Ademas, sino es en Latin, la lengua que habló la Santisima en vida como bien sabe, nos advierte @Kairós que frunce el ceño

Cantabria dejando el pabellón alto.



Bernaldo dijo:


> en Cantabria se le bailan los picayos a la Virgen, este histrión un día se planta allí a llamarles herejes... igual tiene que salir a palancazos
> 
> más tonto y ni para encender el ordenata vale


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2020)

Estará dedicado a quien se la dedican, estando en una iglesia ya deberia hacerse a la idea de a quien.


----------



## BGA (20 Ago 2020)

Dicen que Dios aprieta pero no ahoga. Si fuera por algunos, y por no ahogar lo suficiente, declararían solemnemente que Dios es demasiado blando, permisivo e imprudente...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2020)

El protestonto por lo general (y el sedegarajista es un protestonto pues paralelismos entre ambos hemos visto docenas), cree ser intercesor entre Dios y el resto de mortales, les corrije de acuerdo a los verdaderos designios de Dios y cree conocer intimamente los deseos de Dios. Es uno de esos que dice, _no no, eso es desagrado de tal, nono esa no es la exegesis correcta, tienes que arder en la hoguera pues es juicio de Dios_ y asi, si le llevas la contraria le llevas la contraria a Dios. Y estan emocionalmente vinculados a este vinculo, su soberbia les hace persistir.

Pero esa no es la experiencia de Dios, es una experiencia "arcontica", es la experiencia que tuvo el ignorante y pedofilo Profeta que fundó el Islam. Solo se conoce al Padre atraves del Hijo, pues en él está lo que ama. ¿Juzgó Cristo? ¿entonces por quien intercede el que juzga en nombre de Dios? no parece que sea Dios.



BGA dijo:


> Dicen que Dios aprieta pero no ahoga. Si fuera por algunos, y por no ahogar lo suficiente, declararían solemnemente que Dios es demasiado blando, permisivo e imprudente...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2020)

@BGA, miralo corroborando lo que expliqué.

Suplantación de identidad, tú @Kairós no eres ninguno de esos, pero te presentas como si lo fueras


----------



## Tomate-chan (28 Ago 2020)

La confusión "trans" causada por Francisco es muy grave


_25 de agosto de 2020 - Francisco ha conmocionado al mundo alabando a una monja que promueve la aceptación católica del travestismo, las operaciones de "cambio de sexo" y las relaciones homosexuales. 

Estos temas son difíciles, y se complica por el hecho de que esta monja está haciendo cosas muy buenas ayudando a la gente a salir de la pobreza extrema. 

Doug Mainwaring de LifeSite informó *la semana pasada sobre el elogio del Papa Francis a la hermana argentina Mónica Astorga Cremona, conocida localmente en Argentina como la "Monja de los Trans". *

El elogio del Papa Francisco se produjo a la luz de la apertura de un nuevo complejo de 12 pequeños apartamentos reservados exclusivamente para los hombres que dicen ser mujeres, y sus parejas sexuales. En su comunicación con la hermana Cremona, el Papa se refirió a sus clientes transexuales como "chicas".

"Querida Mónica, Dios, que no fue al seminario ni estudió teología, te recompensará abundantemente. Rezo por ti y por tus hijas", dijo.

Esta no es la primera vez que el Papa Francisco ha hecho comentarios contrarios a lo que la Iglesia Católica enseña tradicionalmente sobre el rechazo de la identidad sexual dada por Dios. 

El 2 de octubre de 2016, *el Papa Francisco se refirió a una mujer que se sometió a una operación de "cambio de sexo" como un hombre*. Se refirió a ella como si se hubiera "casado" con otra mujer y admitió haberla invitado y recibido en el Vaticano en 2015, describiendo a la pareja como "feliz". Aclarando su uso de los pronombres, el Papa dijo: "El que era ella pero es él".

El Papa también dijo que la mujer, que "se sentía como un hombre" pero "era físicamente una mujer joven", finalmente "se casó" después de una cirugía de cambio de sexo a los veinte años. "Me escribió una carta diciendo que, para él, sería un consuelo venir [a verme] con su esposa", dijo el Papa. "Los recibí y fueron muy felices."

Y se puede añadir a eso el hecho de que el Papa ha promovido abiertamente uno de los mayores promotores de la homosexualidad y el transexualismo en la Iglesia Católica en América - el Padre James Martin. 

*El Papa nombró al Padre Martin al Consejo Pontificio para las Comunicaciones Sociales, e hizo que Martin hablara en el Encuentro Mundial de las Familias del Vaticano. También se reunió con él personalmente en una audiencia, cuyas fotos fueron usadas por el padre Martin para atestiguar el apoyo del Papa a su agenda - que ha recibido la oposición de varios obispos de EE.UU..*

Los temas que rodean al transexualismo son complejos y hoy en día más que nunca ya que la sociedad está presionando fuertemente en esta agenda y reclamando ferozmente que aquellos que lo cuestionan de cualquier manera son proveedores de odio. Hemos llegado a criminalizar - al menos en algunos estados y naciones - la ayuda psicológica para aquellos que desean normalizar sus deseos sexuales.

*Sin embargo, las enseñanzas de la Iglesia Católica en materia de sexualidad son muy claras y no pueden cambiar. *

Esas enseñanzas fueron resumidas sucintamente el año pasado en un documento por varios prelados de alto rango, incluyendo al Cardenal Raymond Burke y al Obispo Athanasius Schneider. Llamado la Declaración de las Verdades, el documento decía que es una rebelión y un "grave pecado" que un hombre "intente convertirse en mujer":

*"Los sexos masculino y femenino, hombre y mujer, son realidades biológicas creadas por la sabia voluntad de Dios (ver Gen. 1: 27; Catecismo de la Iglesia Católica, 369). Es, por tanto, una rebelión contra la ley natural y divina y un grave pecado que el hombre intente convertirse en mujer mutilándose, o incluso declarándose simplemente como tal, o que la mujer intente de igual modo convertirse en hombre, o que la autoridad civil tenga el deber o el derecho de actuar como si tales cosas fuesen o pudiesen ser posibles y legítimas* (véase Catecismo de la Iglesia Católica, 2297)". 

*En 2000, la Congregación para la Doctrina de la Fe del Vaticano emitió una guía confidencial para los obispos, señalando que los procedimientos de "cambio de sexo" no alteran el género de una persona*. El documento instruía a los obispos a no alterar nunca el sexo que figura en los registros bautismales de las parroquias y decía que los católicos que se han sometido a procedimientos de "cambio de sexo" no son elegibles para casarse porque a los ojos de la Iglesia estarían "casándose" con alguien del mismo sexo.

La postura tradicional de la Iglesia sobre la enseñanza sexual, aunque el mundo secular la caracteriza como insensible e incluso cruel, en realidad habla de la realidad de la sexualidad humana - es realmente la única postura de amor y cuidado. 

*La falsedad de apoyar estilos de vida que conducen a daños físicos, mentales y espirituales puede parecer cariñosa en la superficie, pero en realidad, priva a las personas que sufren de disfunción sexual, de la atención y la ayuda que necesitan y merecen.

Los mejores portavoces de la verdad sobre estos difíciles temas son aquellos que han pasado por operaciones de "cambio de sexo" y han testificado la devastación que ha resultado. Walt Heyer es un hombre que vivió como "mujer" durante ocho años. 

Su testimonio, debe ser escuchado, ya que resume la realidad del cambio de sexo y el daño del rechazo del sexo que Dios le ha dado a uno.

Hay muchos otros testimonios de quienes han seguido el camino de la llamada "transición de género" y que advierten de su devastación y del poder salvador de Cristo que fue capaz de liberarlos de ese estilo de vida dañino y pecaminoso. 

Pero a pesar de que la enseñanza de la Iglesia es clara al respecto, la confusión causada por Cremona, el P. James Martin, e incluso el propio Papa es muy grave. A esto se añade la presión social, incluso en forma de leyes que están aplastando a los católicos y a todos los que se adhieren a la moral en estos temas.

Estos temas son complejos y en el caso de la hermana Cremona, se ven exacerbados por el hecho de que ella está rescatando a estos individuos de la pobreza a veces extrema y les da una vivienda limpia*. Oh, qué alegría si lo hace como una Madre Teresa sin validar su pecado sexual. *Se puede ver claramente que ella está afirmando a estas pobres personas en su pecado sexual, ya que está permitiendo a estos hombres vestidos y a veces mutilados que parezcan mujeres, vivir en estos apartamentos con sus parejas del mismo sexo.*

Además, Cremona ha promovido las llamadas marchas de "derechos" y "orgullo" gay de los LGBT. *Podría haber ayudado a esta pobre gente a salir de la pobreza y ofrecerles la verdad cristiana sobre la sexualidad dada por Dios. C*laro, ese sería un camino más difícil, seguro, la sociedad no celebraría su trabajo si lo hiciera de esa manera.* Pero sería el camino de Cristo, y serviría a esta pobre gente en cuerpo y alma, dándoles ayuda tanto en este mundo como en el siguiente.

Si quiere una buena imagen de la nueva y falsa Iglesia que está siendo promovida, consciente o inconscientemente, por el Papa Francisco, Cremona es un buen lugar para encontrarla.

Hay una distorsión de la fe católica que está sucediendo a tal punto que la fe se está volviendo irreconocible. Hay un famoso activista transgénero y comediante en Argentina con quien la hna. Cremona se ha asociado. Este hombre biológico, que dice ser una mujer, se llama a sí mismo Lizzy Tagliani*. En un video en el que actúa como reportero en un programa de televisión, camina alrededor de una celebración católica al aire libre donde habla con varias personas de la multitud, eventualmente hablando también con un ministro extraordinario de la Sagrada Comunión que está distribuyendo la Sagrada Comunión.

*El travesti Tagliani le pregunta al ministro extraordinario de la Sagrada Comunión si puede recibirla aunque haya pecado. Y ella le da la comunión. Hay una conmoción en el estudio ya que esto viene de sorpresa, y Tagliani dice en broma, "Si me derrito sé por qué - porque recibí la Comunión estando en pecado." Después de que la risa se apaga, el anfitrión dice: "De todas formas el Papa dice que hagamos lío", a lo que Tagliani responde: "Por supuesto, acabo de hacer un desastre como el Papa Francisco dijo que debíamos".*

La situación en la Iglesia es terrible. Parece que hemos llegado a los tiempos profetizados en las Sagradas Escrituras donde incluso los elegidos se confunden. Y quiero pedirles que se unan a mí en una súplica a todos nuestros fieles obispos y cardenales para que hablen y defiendan la fe que está siendo corrompida por el mismo Papa. Sí, estos tiempos son duros, y sí, es una postura difícil de tomar. Pero están llamados a defender la fe. De hecho, el mismo apóstol que fue el que confrontó públicamente al primer Papa - San Pedro - por su error, le dijo esto al Obispo San Timoteo:

"Te ordeno en presencia de Dios y de Cristo Jesús, que ha de juzgar a los vivos y a los muertos, y por su aparición y su reino: predica la palabra; prepárate a tiempo y fuera de tiempo; reprende y exhorta, con toda paciencia y enseñanza. Porque se acerca el tiempo en que la gente no soportará la sana enseñanza, pero teniendo picazón de oídos escuchará a maestros que se adapten a sus propias pasiones, y se apartará de la escucha de la verdad y se perderá en los mitos. En cuanto a ti, sé siempre sobrio, soporta el sufrimiento, haz el trabajo de un evangelista, cumple tu ministerio."

_


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Ago 2020)

tú no te cansas de enmerdar con basura contra el papa y la Iglesia Católico

vaya zoquete estás hecho



Tomate-chan dijo:


> La confusión "trans" causada por Francisco es muy grave
> 
> 
> _25 de agosto de 2020 - Francisco ha conmocionado al mundo alabando a una monja que promueve la aceptación católica del travestismo, las operaciones de "cambio de sexo" y las relaciones homosexuales.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ago 2020)

Me fascina ver a gran cantidad de protestantes combatir para que se preserva la pureza doctrinal en la Iglesia Catolica. Es que creen en ella. ¿en cambio quien se preocupa por los desvarios de las lonjas protestantes?¿a quien le importa?¿quien se escandaliza de lo que hace la hermandad de los cismaticos?

La Iglesia es ineludible, de su existencia la duda se crea y se mantiene, el protestante vive en ese conflicto, ¿me he de fiar de esa mano siempre tendida, desde los siglos? . ¿En cambio que es una lonja protestantes? Eso es la nada.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> La confusión "trans" causada por Francisco es muy grave
> 
> 
> _25 de agosto de 2020 - Francisco ha conmocionado al mundo alabando a una monja que promueve la aceptación católica del travestismo, las operaciones de "cambio de sexo" y las relaciones homosexuales.
> ...


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Me fascina ver a gran cantidad de protestantes combatir para que se preserva la pureza doctrinal en la Iglesia Catolica. Es que creen en ella. ¿en cambio quien se preocupa por los desvarios de las lonjas protestantes?¿a quien le importa?¿quien se escandaliza de lo que hace la hermandad de los cismaticos?
> 
> La Iglesia es ineludible, de su existencia la duda se crea y se mantiene, el protestante vive en ese conflicto, ¿me he de fiar de esa mano siempre tendida, desde los siglos? . ¿En cambio que es una lonja protestantes? Eso es la nada.



tu siempre escurriendo el bulto...

(soy de familia y colegio catolicos)


----------



## Mardoqueo (29 Ago 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> La confusión "trans" causada por Francisco es muy grave
> 
> 
> _25 de agosto de 2020 - Francisco ha conmocionado al mundo alabando a una monja que promueve la aceptación católica del travestismo, las operaciones de "cambio de sexo" y las relaciones homosexuales.
> ...



Si realmente te interesa la religión lo correcto es informarse por los medios que prefieras y si tienes problemas sexuales se tratan con discreción. Cosa que no sucede en el caso del travesti Tagliani, cuya verdadera intencionalidad no es recibir la comunión, sino crear polémica y excibirse con el muy predecible rechazo de darle la comunión por su travestismo, todo con el apoyo mediático de las cámaras. Eso claro no redime el comportamiento del sacerdote.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ago 2020)

que hay de cierto en esa parrafado del cripto-catolico @Tomate-chan?, hemos presenciado aqui tantas acusaciones que resulta que despues de indagar, resulta que era un falseamiento sensacionalista de las cosas, que no tiene ninguna credibilida para mi.



Mardoqueo dijo:


> Si realmente te interesa la religión lo correcto es informarse por los medios que prefieras y si tienes problemas sexuales se tratan con discreción. Cosa que no sucede en el caso del travesti Tagliani, cuya verdadera intencionalidad no es recibir la comunión, sino crear polémica y excibirse con el muy predecible rechazo de darle la comunión por su travestismo, todo con el apoyo mediático de las cámaras. Eso claro no redime el comportamiento del sacerdote.


----------



## BGA (29 Ago 2020)

Si es que hasta el mero hecho de mirar con lupa todo como radiografiando hasta el menor de los detalles, advierte de la intención de esos "investigadores".

Ésto es una invasión-intrusión a gran escala que ha pasado de la lucha frontal a la lucha infiltrada.

Ya lo he dicho pero lo vuelvo a decir. Las famosas controversias cristiano-judías (judaizantes) las ganaron los cristianos porque según los litigantes judíos, había entre los cristianos judíos conversos que conocían ambas religiones tan bien como los cristianos y como los judíos. No se si me explico a pesar de lo largo que está siendo este hilo...

Y ello manifiesta que la especie que tanto predican los protestantes sobre los judíos conversos, peyorativa respecto al Catolicismo por si no se han percatado, puede ser cierta en algún caso -tal vez nuestros "amigos" en este hilo- pero no de manera constante y perversa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ago 2020)

esto no te lo he entendido




BGA dijo:


> Y ello manifiesta que la especie que tanto predican los protestantes sobre los judíos conversos, peyorativa respecto al Catolicismo por si no se ha percatado, puede ser cierta en algún caso -tal vez nuestros "amigos" en este hilo- pero no de manera constante y perversa.


----------



## BGA (29 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> esto no te lo he entendido



Uno de los ataques en contra del catolicismo ha sido su presunta connivencia y permisividad con los judíos conversos. Recuerde que en su principio, el luteranismo era antisemita completamente. En Italia, parte de la leyenda negra asociaba al pueblo español a una mezcla informe de moros, judíos y el resto. El aislamiento español durante la reconquista y nuestro contacto con las otras dos cultura, sirvieron de pretexto para fortalecer ese relato que por otras vías ha seguido ampliándose hasta la cuestión racial.

De las Controversias, como digo en el anterior post, los perdedores justificaban su derrota en que había entre los cristianos judíos conversos que conocían de primera mano -como algunos "ultracatólicos" sobre el catolicismo tal vez en este hilo- los entresijos del judaísmo.

Nada como parecer o ser un erudito del catolicismo para convencer a otros católicos de la veracidad de sus conjeturas en contra de un Papa, luego de dos, y luego del CVII. Puesto a poner el hito, van tan atrás que dudo si no pararán hasta darle la razón a Lutero.

Hay grandes aportaciones al catolicismo por parte de judíos conversos y son tan grandes, que la mejor manera de desacreditar al catolicismo es que se haya enriquecido con sus aportaciones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ago 2020)

Lo que pasa que el inutil de @Kairós ha hecho el ridiculo, por muchos tochos que traiga fracasa completamente en sintetizar una reflexión pertinente. Le caen bombardeos desde alta mar, y esta en otro planeta bocalizando balbuceos.

La potencia de los judios conversos es que eran capaces de presentar la dogmatica cristiana como una consecuencia de la propia busqueda de verdad en los propios cimientos del judaismo. @kariós fracasa completamente en presentar que el sedegarajismo es una consecuencia de los propios cimientos de la iglesia. Es un chusquero voluntarista que pone el burro delante del carro, la tesis de que el Papado es el anticristo delante, y luego ya va cogiendo los burros por el camino, burros desnutridos y con moscas.



BGA dijo:


> Uno de los ataques en contra del catolicismo ha sido su presunta connivencia y permisividad con los judíos conversos. Recuerde que en su principio, el luteranismo era antisemita completamente. En Italia, parte de la leyenda negra asociaba al pueblo español a una mezcla informe de moros, judíos y el resto. El aislamiento español durante la reconquista y nuestro contacto con las otras dos cultura, sirvieron de pretexto para fortalecer ese relato que por otras vías ha seguido ampliándose hasta la cuestión racial.
> 
> De las Controversias, como digo en el anterior post, los perdedores justificaban su derrota en que había entre los cristianos judíos conversos que conocían de primera mano -como algunos "ultracatólicos" sobre el catolicismo tal vez en este hilo- los entresijos del judaísmo.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (29 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo que pasa que el inutil de @Kairós ha hecho el ridiculo, por muchos tochos que traiga fracasa completamente en sintetizar una reflexión pertinente. Le caen bombardeos desde alta mar, y esta en otro planeta bocalizando balbuceos.
> 
> La potencia de los judios conversos es que eran capaces de presentar la dogmatica cristiana como una consecuencia de la propia busqueda de verdad en los propios cimientos del judaismo. @kariós fracasa completamente en presentar que el sedegarajismo es una consecuencia de los propios cimientos de la iglesia. Es un chusquero voluntarista que pone el burro delante del carro, la tesis de que el Papado es el anticristo delante, y luego ya va cogiendo los burros por el camino, burros desnutridos y con moscas.



Es cierto, pero eso no le resta peligrosidad pues si esas controversia reunían a lo mejor de ambos bandos fuera del escrutinio popular y "democrático", éstas otras interneteras permiten su lucimiento entre mucha ignorancia adobada con el sensacionalismo, el sentimentalismo y el "sospechismo" propios de esta época.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ago 2020)

eso es tal y como lo dices
al menos en hilos como este podemos advertir de que ojo, que Pedro tiene las llaves del cielo y no tú, que hay promesa de que en la iglesia lo prevalecerá el hades y nada se dice sobre tu conciencia.




BGA dijo:


> Es cierto, pero eso no le resta peligrosidad pues si esas controversia reunían a lo mejor de ambos bandos fuera del escrutinio popular y "democrático", éstas otras interneteras permiten su lucimiento entre mucha ignorancia adobada con el sensacionalismo, el sentimentalismo y el "sospechismo" propios de esta época.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Ago 2020)

Puedes ver sensacionalismo en eso y llamarlo teatro ya que llevas la carreta delante de los burros. Yo no lo veo, pero el teatro no es crimen. Vosotros traeis el sensacionalismo en la injuria y en la difamación, que eso si son crimenes.

Con respecto al video, es el Papa, quieres eres tu saco de azufre para revocarlo?


----------



## Aballo (29 Ago 2020)

Se llama en misionologia inculturacion y es tan antiguo como el catolicismo: desde San Patricio en Irlanda, pasando por Cirilo y Metodio, hasta Mateo Ricci. 

La Iglesia prevalecera.


----------



## Aballo (29 Ago 2020)

El origen del sedevacantismo se encuentra en el grupo _Coetus Patrum. _Un grupo de presión durante el CVII conformado por unos 250 obispos entre ellos muchos franceses y españoles que de alguna manera buscaban de manera legítima lucha por lo que ellos consideraban que debía ser la Iglesia. Sin embargo lo que sucedió después los convirtió en cismáticos.

Los obispos españoles en un ejercicio de ejemplaridad absoluta, a la semana de terminar el concilio firmaron un documento en el que se sometían a la decisión del Concilio. Se mantuvieron en la barca de Pedro. Otros, encabezados Marcel Lefèvre por orgullo se negaron a aceptar al Concilio y dieron origen al sedevacantismo.

El tema no ha salido, pero me parece interesante traerlo a colación. El sedevacantismo como movimiento proto-cismatico, es primo-hermano del galicanismo. Por la defensa de una Iglesia no-romana y por lo que hay de "_por el Imperio hacia Dios_" entre sus filas. La idea que está detrás es que obedecer a Roma es siempre “bajar a Roma”; y qué duda cabe que la _gran _Iglesia francesa (a cuya cabeza se encuentra Lefevre) no va someterse a la _degenerada_ Roma. Esto tiene historia, arranca desde la Felipe IV pasando por los _Declaratio cleri gallicani_ de Louis XIV (“el rey moro” como lo llamo el Papa). Y que decir de Lutero y de la Reforma. Lo que veo es que en el sedevacantismo hay mucho de _querella de las investiduras_. Los franceses quieren tener su Iglesia nacional y eso pasa por el _lefevrismo_, esto no soprende a nadie que haya ido a una Misa tridentina y haya visto el gran numero de franceses que hay.


----------



## Aballo (29 Ago 2020)

El CVII fue un concilio pastoral a diferencia del resto de los concilios que han sido dogmáticos. Su objetivo es como evangelizar a un mundo que daba signos de estar "descritianizandose" a marchas forzadas. La caida de las vocaciones no es algo de los años 60 y del "post-concilio". En regiones ultramontanas en España, Navarra para mas señas, se percibia una caida de las vocaciones desde principios de 1900 (!).

Los que hablan de la misa tradicional no saben que antes del Concilio solo había 1 lectura antes del Evangelio. En el año litúrgico apenas se utilizaban 50 pasajes del Evangelio y pasajes como el del Hijo Prodigo no se leía nunca en misa. ¿Eso es lo que usted quiere para los fieles? El Leccionario actual es el más completo de toda la historia de la liturgia y el más rico en lecturas de todos los ritos que existen. Más de lo mismo con la Liturgia de las Horas que ningún laico rezaba.

En Trento no había conocimiento de las fuentes litúrgicas o por ejemplo de los Padres de la Iglesia. Hay que saber que los Padres del Concilio de Trento, pensaban que San Pedro celebraba con el canon romano de misa y creían que San Pedro se vestía con la casulla, la dalmática, la tiara etc.

Por supuesto que hay gente que hay ciertas conversiones a la Iglesia Ortodoxa con _misacas_ de 4 horas, pero no nos engañemos, el Evangelio tiene que llegar a todos, y eso pasa por la sencillez. La verdad se sencilla decía S. Ireneo.

Hay algo que el sedevacantismo tiene que solucionar, para no terminar como el Palmar. ¿Como es posible que la Iglesia reunida con votaciones de 1300 contra 6, con la ratificación del mismo Papa esta equivocada? Con el mismo cardenal Ottaviani sometiendose al Concilio. Lo que el sedevacantismo plantea es que no hubo nadie que se opuso, fue una conspiración total y absoluta de todos los obispos de la tierra en un Concilio de la Iglesia universal


----------



## sirpask (29 Ago 2020)

El desapego familiar de los protestantes es lo que se nos quiere imponer. Para ellos la familia es el mal.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Ago 2020)

Acabas de llamarle con toda la jeta apóstata a San Patricio, evangelizador de Irlanda, Cirilo y Metodio, Ricci, etc, etc.

Otra muestra más de su sinvergonzonería.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

Buen fichaje tenemos, saludos.
¿Que son el 99,9% de los obispos, el colegio cardenalicio, la autoridad apostolica, el sagrado concilio y la Catedra de Pedro misma para la desmedida soberbia del hereje? En su mente será expectacular haber sido designado por la providencia pero desde aqui asemeja a chibitiflautico.



Aballo dijo:


> El CVII fue un concilio pastoral a diferencia del resto de los concilios que han sido dogmáticos. Su objetivo es como evangelizar a un mundo que daba signos de estar "descritianizandose" a marchas forzadas. La caida de las vocaciones no es algo de los años 60 y del "post-concilio". En regiones ultramontanas en España, Navarra para mas señas, se percibia una caida de las vocaciones desde principios de 1900 (!).
> 
> Los que hablan de la misa tradicional no saben que antes del Concilio solo había 1 lectura antes del Evangelio. En el año litúrgico apenas se utilizaban 50 pasajes del Evangelio y pasajes como el del Hijo Prodigo no se leía nunca en misa. ¿Eso es lo que usted quiere para los fieles? El Leccionario actual es el más completo de toda la historia de la liturgia y el más rico en lecturas de todos los ritos que existen. Más de lo mismo con la Liturgia de las Horas que ningún laico rezaba.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Policeman (30 Ago 2020)

Pederastas debaten.


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que hay de cierto en esa parrafado del cripto-catolico @Tomate-chan?, hemos presenciado aqui tantas acusaciones que resulta que despues de indagar, resulta que era un falseamiento sensacionalista de las cosas, que no tiene ninguna credibilida para mi.


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Puedes ver sensacionalismo en eso y llamarlo teatro ya que llevas la carreta delante de los burros. Yo no lo veo, pero el teatro no es crimen. Vosotros traeis el sensacionalismo en la injuria y en la difamación, que eso si son crimenes.
> 
> Con respecto al video, es el Papa, quieres eres tu saco de azufre para revocarlo?



Lo unico que se puede sacar en claro de ese video, sensacionalista o no, es que el Papa esta intentando legitimar el ateismo. Lo que se comunica de manera superficial, la misericordia de Dios, es un mensaje positivo... Pero como en todo Antipapa el diablo esta en los detalles. ¿Acaso alguien cree que la eleccion de ese niño fue fruto del azar? ¿Una escena calculada para acercarse a los ateos? El mensaje no es sensacionalista, pero si adolece de uno de los males de nuestro tiempo: infantilismo. Como su padre era bueno porque su hijo lo quiere entonces da igual ser ateo... Y ya esta. Todos los problemas de la cristiandad y la salvacion arreglados en 5 minutos. No nos compliquemos demasiado, ya tenemos a Francisco para salvar nuestras almas... La escenita me recuerda a cuando las televisiones ponen a Greta para decirnos que todos tenemos que ser ecologistas porque lo dice una niña que esta muy dolida.


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Ago 2020)

Aballo dijo:


> lefevrismo





Aballo dijo:


> El origen del sedevacantismo se encuentra en el grupo _Coetus Patrum. _Un grupo de presión durante el CVII conformado por unos 250 obispos entre ellos muchos franceses y españoles que de alguna manera buscaban de manera legítima lucha por lo que ellos consideraban que debía ser la Iglesia. Sin embargo lo que sucedió después los convirtió en cismáticos.
> 
> Los obispos españoles en un ejercicio de ejemplaridad absoluta, a la semana de terminar el concilio firmaron un documento en el que se sometían a la decisión del Concilio. Se mantuvieron en la barca de Pedro. Otros, encabezados Marcel Lefèvre por orgullo se negaron a aceptar al Concilio y dieron origen al sedevacantismo.
> 
> El tema no ha salido, pero me parece interesante traerlo a colación. El sedevacantismo como movimiento proto-cismatico, es primo-hermano del galicanismo. Por la defensa de una Iglesia no-romana y por lo que hay de "_por el Imperio hacia Dios_" entre sus filas. La idea que está detrás es que obedecer a Roma es siempre “bajar a Roma”; y qué duda cabe que la _gran _Iglesia francesa (a cuya cabeza se encuentra Lefevre) no va someterse a la _degenerada_ Roma. Esto tiene historia, arranca desde la Felipe IV pasando por los _Declaratio cleri gallicani_ de Louis XIV (“el rey moro” como lo llamo el Papa). Y que decir de Lutero y de la Reforma. Lo que veo es que en el sedevacantismo hay mucho de _querella de las investiduras_. Los franceses quieren tener su Iglesia nacional y eso pasa por el _lefevrismo_, esto no soprende a nadie que haya ido a una Misa tridentina y haya visto el gran numero de franceses que hay.



El cuestonamiento del actual Papa no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con el _lefevrismo_ ni ningun fenomeno nacionalista similar. Las criticas contra Bergoglio vienen de los obispos y autoridades mas diversos, de todas las latitudes y todas las tendencias, y todos de una importancia y reputacion indudables. Que cojones tendra que ver Vigano con el lefevrismo. La cosa es mucho mas simple: Bergoglio fue puesto mediante un golpe de Estado perpetrado por Obama que fue la causa de la insolita renuncia de Benedicto por "problemas de salud". Los globalistas y golpìstas quieren controlar a la Iglesia para imponer el nuevo orden del bozal. La Iglesia era y todavia es de los pocos reductos de libertad frente al globalismo depredador, y estos golpistas las cuestiones teologicas las aceptan o rechazan en funcion de su utilidad para el nuevo orden. Bergoglio esta al servicio de esa agenda politica y cada vez mas gente lo denuncia. No es mas que un golpista y un traidor. Es mejor que se vaya porque mientras un Papa puede revocarse, un cisma no tiene remedio.


----------



## Aballo (30 Ago 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> El cuestonamiento del actual Papa no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con el _lefevrismo_ ni ningun fenomeno nacionalista similar. Las criticas contra Bergoglio vienen de los obispos y autoridades mas diversos, de todas las latitudes y todas las tendencias, y todos de una importancia y reputacion indudables. Que cojones tendra que ver Vigano con el lefevrismo. La cosa es mucho mas simple: Bergoglio fue puesto mediante un golpe de Estado perpetrado por Obama que fue la causa de la insolita renuncia de Benedicto por "problemas de salud". Los globalistas y golpìstas quieren controlar a la Iglesia para imponer el nuevo orden del bozal. La Iglesia era y todavia es de los pocos reductos de libertad frente al globalismo depredador, y estos golpistas las cuestiones teologicas las aceptan o rechazan en funcion de su utilidad para el nuevo orden. Bergoglio esta al servicio de esa agenda politica y cada vez mas gente lo denuncia. No es mas que un golpista y un traidor. Es mejor que se vaya porque mientras un Papa puede revocarse, un cisma no tiene remedio.



Yo no defiendo a Bergoglio. Lo que critico es el lefebrismo y el sedevacantismo.
El Papa Bergoglio no es santo de mi devoción. Creo que es una calamidad, pero sé que a pesar de todo el Espíritu Santo ha querido que este ahí. Yo tengo mis razones:
1) En pocos momentos de la historia ha estado más claro lo que “deber ser la Iglesia y lo que no”. Evidentemente Bergoglio está en el campo de lo que “no debe ser”. Medios que antes del Papa Francisco como Infocatolica era timoratos, ahora confrontados con la realidad libran batalla contra los desmanes del Papa. De igual modo muchos catolicos de a pie. 
2) Bergoglio representara el fin de la era de un catolicismo de izquierdas-populista.
3) El fin de los “papa super-star”. Papas ultra-mediáticos, con ruedas de prensa todos los días, con declaraciones constantes, con paco-encíclicas, cartas sinodales, exhortaciones apostólicas, cartas apostólicas etc. Verdadera inflaccion de documentos pontificios.

No hay nada eterno, y el mal no todavía menos. Hay que saber relativizar. El pontificado de los Papas dura de media: 10 años. En el siglo XX, la media es un poco superior 12,375 años. El Papa Francisco, aunque parezca una eternidad lleva 7 años, lo que en nuestros términos políticos son casi 2 legislaturas. Le quedan 5 años para llegar la a media, fecha en la que tendrá la friolera de 88 años.

La Iglesia no va a permitir un cisma por 5-8 años de bergoglainismo. Serán duros, habrá que resistir con coraje y esperemos que el próximo Papa coincida con un Republicano en la Casa Blanca, como lo han sido todos los buenos Papas: Juan Pablo II/Reagan, Benedicto XVI/George Bush.


----------



## Aballo (30 Ago 2020)

Confundes churras con merinas.

Para empezar la encíclica es un documento relativamente moderno. Su edad de oro es el siglo XIX. Leon XIII y sus ochenta y pico encíclicas. Aunque el papel que adopta la Iglesia sobre todo después de 1914, viene a revalorizar el valor de este documento pontificio. Segundo, la naturaleza de la encíclica es la toma de posición de la Iglesia sobre un tema particular, generalmente de actualidad. Luego es lógico que la encíclica no cite a canonistas del siglo XIII para expresar la postura de la Iglesia sobre un tema actual. Por ejemplo: la encíclica _Evangelium Vitae_ de S. Juan Pablo II, sobre la inviolabilidad de la vida humana, preocupada por el tema del aborto, la reproducción asistida y la eutanasia. Lo extraordinario seria que citase magisterio anterior a la _Humanae Vitae…_lo mismo es aplicable a muchos documentos pontificios post-conciliares.

Otra cosa. no me creo esas gráficas. Me gustaria ver las citas con las que han trabajado. Échale un ojo al aparato critico de las encíclicas del XIX. No se diferencian tanto de cualquiera de Juan Pablo II o Benedicto XVI, y eso que Benedicto XVI tiene un acercamiento particular a la filosofía. Creo que están sobredimensionadas por las citas al Catecismo lo que hace que necesariamente aparezcan sobrerepresentadas las citas del magisterio post-conciliar”.

Una pregunta: ¿Cuántas fuentes del magisterio pre-conciliar utilizaron los papas después del Concilio de Trento?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

Justamente a esto me refiero, que tras investigar, a esas petardas les dieron medalla no por si vida personal sino por ser parte de la comitiva del rey de holanda. Asi hizo saber tambien el Vaticano en una carta.

Y ahora claro traeis lo que sea y no teneis credibilidad.



Tomate-chan dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

El Papa le ha dicho a un niño con una crisis de ansiedad de si su padre esta en el infierno, que dice que su Padre era bueno, que Dios no lo va a avandonar porque Dios no abandona a la gente buena. (Hay una cosa que se llama purgatorio).

Y se monta un pollo que paque entre la farisaicada, el pestazo a azufre se despliega,_ como se le ocurre decirle eso, que le tenia que haber dicho que se estaba pudriendo en el hades. _Os falta humildad y sobra soberbia de andar juzgando al padre de ese niño, mucho ojo.



Tomate-chan dijo:


> Lo unico que se puede sacar en claro de ese video, sensacionalista o no, es que el Papa esta intentando legitimar el ateismo. Lo que se comunica de manera superficial, la misericordia de Dios, es un mensaje positivo... Pero como en todo Antipapa el diablo esta en los detalles. ¿Acaso alguien cree que la eleccion de ese niño fue fruto del azar? ¿Una escena calculada para acercarse a los ateos? El mensaje no es sensacionalista, pero si adolece de uno de los males de nuestro tiempo: infantilismo. Como su padre era bueno porque su hijo lo quiere entonces da igual ser ateo... Y ya esta. Todos los problemas de la cristiandad y la salvacion arreglados en 5 minutos. No nos compliquemos demasiado, ya tenemos a Francisco para salvar nuestras almas... La escenita me recuerda a cuando las televisiones ponen a Greta para decirnos que todos tenemos que ser ecologistas porque lo dice una niña que esta muy dolida.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

cismaticos son lo que se segregan de la Catedra de Pedro
los codigos legales son para el oficio del Juez, no para oficio de chiribitiflauticos
porque ellos Jueces designados tienen capacidad de hacerse cumplir la condena, en cambio los herejes soys la nada misma no teneis atribuciones de hacer vuestras condenas y tesis creibles, soys la nada, payasos, polvo de azufre


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

Cual es el problema de que la Iglesia tenga magisterio moderno? Si es de la Iglesia, entonces está libre del azufre del Hades, no lo trateis de apestado. Reivindicar el CVII, que está alli por el Espiritu Santo. No os dejeis influir por las estupideces de esos don nadies, no lleguis a acuerdos de equidistancia con ellos. Limpiaros de encima el polvo de la sospecha que con sus calumnias han constituido contra la Iglesia.



Aballo dijo:


> Confundes churras con merinas.
> 
> Para empezar la encíclica es un documento relativamente moderno. Su edad de oro es el siglo XIX. Leon XIII y sus ochenta y pico encíclicas. Aunque el papel que adopta la Iglesia sobre todo después de 1914, viene a revalorizar el valor de este documento pontificio. Segundo, la naturaleza de la encíclica es la toma de posición de la Iglesia sobre un tema particular, generalmente de actualidad. Luego es lógico que la encíclica no cite a canonistas del siglo XIII para expresar la postura de la Iglesia sobre un tema actual. Por ejemplo: la encíclica _Evangelium Vitae_ de S. Juan Pablo II, sobre la inviolabilidad de la vida humana, preocupada por el tema del aborto, la reproducción asistida y la eutanasia. Lo extraordinario seria que citase magisterio anterior a la _Humanae Vitae…_lo mismo es aplicable a muchos documentos pontificios post-conciliares.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

Existe el purgatorio, del que se puede salir, el Papa dice que Dios no abandonará a su Padre.

En lugar de arrogarte esa autosuficiencia en decidir qué hará Dios con nosotros cuando hayamos muerto, quizas te convendria que el Papa tubiera razón en lugar de calumniarlo. ¿apelaras a Dios por tus faltas que dado que eres buena persona no te abandone?  ese barco lo estas quemando ahora


----------



## Aballo (30 Ago 2020)

Mira lo que le paso al Santo cura de Ars otro ejemplo de "_apocatastasis, sentimentalismo e infantilismo"_:

En una ocasión, una mujer humilde, llegó con lágrimas en los ojos, angustiada y desolada a buscar al Cura, ella, *se sentía abrumada por su pena ya que su marido se tiró de un puente, se había suicidado. *Al lograr ver al Cura, le contó su dolor y su angustia, le dijo que su esposo se había suicidado y que los que se suicidan ofenden gravemente a Dios y se condenan.El Cura, con voz firme y tierna a la vez, le dice a la mujer: *"No temas, tu marido no se condenó". La mujer asombrada, perpleja, confundida, le dice al Cura incrédula: "Pero mi marido se suicidó, se quitó la vida y sabemos que solo Dios es Dueño y Señor, él lo ofendió gravemente y murió cometiendo pecado".El Cura, tomó su mano, la miró a los ojos y le dijo: "En verdad no temas, tu marido no se condenó. Entre el puente y el río cabe la Misericordia de Dios".* La mujer, después de estas palabras, se fue tranquila, dando gracias a Dios por el milagro de amor que había realizado en su esposo, pues en verdad, que su Misericordia es infinita.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

habla por tí, inmundicia, mantente firme en las calumnias que has proferido contra el que ha justificado al padre del niño por ser bueno, como juzgas serás juzgado, o retractate ahora.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

yo al Santo Padre en ese magisterio publico con el niño que llora por su padre solo le puedo estar agradecido


----------



## Aballo (30 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Cual es el problema de que la Iglesia tenga magisterio moderno? Si es de la Iglesia, entonces está libre del azufre del Hades, no lo trateis de apestado. Reivindicar el CVII, que está alli por el Espiritu Santo. No os dejeis influir por las estupideces de esos don nadies, no lleguis a acuerdos de equidistancia con ellos. Limpiaros de encima el polvo de la sospecha que con sus calumnias han constituido contra la Iglesia.



Yo no tengo problema ninguno en que la Iglesia tenga magisterio moderno. Es justo lo que estoy defendiendo. Critico la idea de que no se pueda aceptar un magisterio por el hecho de ser "moderno", que no modernista (herejia). 

Lo que pongo en cuestion es el articulo que ha puesto Kairos desligitima las enciclicas por el hecho de que no contengan magisterio pre-CVII, y yo salgo en defensa del CVII afirmando que el hecho de que tengan un _hipotetico_ magisterio _post-conciliar_ (lo cual para mi es romper la hermeneutica de la continuidad porque no hay magisterio pre/post-conciliar, hay magisterio de la Iglesia y punto) se explica por cuestiones basicas como si quieres hablar al mundo como la que he traido a colacion con el tema de la enciclica sobre la vida, que citar magisterio pre-CVII no tiene mucho sentido. 

Evidentemente que existen condenas al aborto desde el origen mismo de la Iglesia, pero temas como la reproduccion asistida antes de los años 60, es imposible encontrarlas, y las referencias al Magisterio son evidentemente despues de los años 60, por razones cientificas logicas.


----------



## Aballo (30 Ago 2020)

Te pongo esto mientras busco la cita:
_Vie du Curé d’Ars,_ Mgr Trochu, éd. Vitte, Lyon, 1929, p.631.

Edito otras referencias:

- La vie prodigieuse du curé d'Ars, Michel de Saint Pierre, Gallimard, 1973, p. 234.
- Anthologie sur l'Enfer, Marcel Toussaint


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

nada más que decir
protestontos al carrer



Aballo dijo:


> no hay magisterio pre/post-conciliar, hay magisterio de la Iglesia y punto


----------



## Aballo (30 Ago 2020)

No me resisto a el, como tampoco S. Ignacio se resistio a Paulo IV Caraffa (otro que tampoco creia en el Concilio) aunque como el dijo se le removio hasta el ultimo hueso y despues de soportar que Paulo IV revisase la casa de los jesuitas porque pensaba que era un agente español.


----------



## Aballo (30 Ago 2020)

Te traigo Kairos un joyita de tu Pio IX, cuando se le atragantaron los sacerdotes ultramontanos franceses que se habian puesto en el siglo XIX a hacer casullas amplias medievales y la Santa Sede se opuso dirigiendoles en una circular en la cual les pedia: "constatar la evolucion y no ir hacia atras". (« de constater l’évolution et de ne pas revenir en arrière») (Xavier Barbier de Montault, Traité de la construction, de l’ameublement et de la décoration des églises selon les règles canoniques et les traditions romaines, Paris, 1877, t. II, p. 330-334.)


----------



## BGA (30 Ago 2020)

Protestantes: ésto o aquello. Sin mediar palabra ni dar explicaciones salvo por inspiración -digamos divina-, personal e intransferible.

Católicos: ésto y aquello. Mediando la Teología, la Tradición, el discernimiento y la comprensión sobre una Verdad que de suyo, es inagotable.

Todo está escrito, dicen, y no hay más que decir, salvo que las "voces interiores" digan otra cosa. Otros dicen que todo lo que se tenía que decir sobre lo que está escrito, es suficiente. Ambos ponen vallas a la Palabra, pues como también está escrito, si todo lo que dijo Cristo se hubiera escrito, no habría libros suficientes para contener su mensaje. Eso está escrito y sin embargo, no despierta la reflexión prudente de los que dicen que lo escrito es la totalidad, ni de los que asumen que todo lo que se tenía que decir sobre lo escrito, está ya dicho y escrito...

Si tomamos la Verdad como la Totalidad, es evidente que en el proceso de crecimiento humano sometido a los cambios del mundo y de su propia naturaleza, ha de sacar partido "nuevo" (que no contradictorio, que en eso se emplean ambos buscando la contradicción) a las nuevas circunstancias, que ocurren porque Dios lo permite, que para eso es Dios.

Cristo les puso firmes a los Fariseos, precisamente la clase sacerdotal dominante que formalmente era la referencia religiosa del pueblo judío. Los llegó a llamar, raza de víboras y ésto colmó el vaso de su paciencia si es que necesitaban en realidad algo tan tremendo para llegar a odiarlo a muerte, nunca mejor dicho. Pomposos como huecos, al fin y al cabo, pues no vemos aquí ni un gramos de caridad, ni de prudencia, ni de obediencia y si me apuran, incluso de discernimiento. Porque odian discernir porque odian, y con ese palo en la rueda de su discernimiento, pretenden acotarlo todo, para que no se note los justos que anda en eso de la humildad o lo sobrados que se sienten en eso de corregir a otros, aunque se trate de la máxima autoridad en la Tierra, porque en el fondo han perdido la Fe si es que alguna vez la tuvieron y pensaron, como otros, que en ésto de la salvación, saber mucho es la garantía... 

Tienen miedo porque en el fondo no confían en la Promesa y quien deja de confiar, de lo suyo pone, y quien de lo suyo pone al margen de la Iglesia, está fuera de ella.


----------



## Aballo (30 Ago 2020)

La primera enciclica tal y como lo conocemos es de Benedicto XIV es "Urbi primum" (1740-1766). Como ves las cosas cambian, y no por ello Benedicto XIV era hereje por introducir la "enciclica"... y que decir de el dogma de la Asuncion ¿Qué opina usted de S. Henry Newman y de su _An essay on the development of Christian doctrine_? ¿Es cato o no?


----------



## Aballo (30 Ago 2020)

_Vie du Curé d’Ars,_ Mgr Trochu, éd. Vitte, Lyon, *1929*, p. 631.

Todo se salvan por la Iglesia. Unos directamente, si, y otros por la intercesion de ella. No sabemos cuantos, solo Dios lo sabe. En el purgatorio no hay posibilidad de bautizarse/sacramento de la penitencia y sin embargo rezamos las almas por su salvacion. Una interpretacion literalista de esa afirmacion pone en cuestion la existencia misma del purgatorio y en el fondo de cualquier intercesion.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

Exactamente, no solo calumnian contra la Iglesia sino que lo hacen sirviendose de tremendas herejias en el camino. Aqui hemos leido, atento, que Cristo hizo arrodillarse y dió la comunión a la boca a los apostoles, sudvirtiendo la persona de Cristo de un modo muy grave. Solo para asi, poder eludir la cuestión de que si la Iglesia tiene autoridad para modificarle la ultima cena a Cristo, más tiene para modificar su propia misa tridentina.

Asi esta la cosa.



Aballo dijo:


> _Vie du Curé d’Ars,_ Mgr Trochu, éd. Vitte, Lyon, *1929*, p. 631.
> 
> Todo se salvan por la Iglesia. Unos directamente, si, y otros por la intercesion de ella. No sabemos cuantos, solo Dios lo sabe. En el purgatorio no hay posibilidad de bautizarse/sacramento de la penitencia y sin embargo rezamos las almas por su salvacion. Una interpretacion literalista de esa afirmacion pone en cuestion la existencia misma del purgatorio y en el fondo de cualquier intercesion.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

El Padre bautizo a sus hijos y es de esperarse que el estubiera tambien bautizado como lo estan millones de ateosque han crecido en sociedades cristianas, siendo que el niño no le plantea la cuestion de su no-bautizo sino de su ateismo.
Asi esta el asunto en la farisaicada, la carreta delante y luego burros famelicos y viboras tirando por detras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

Cretino, librame de tus non sequitur
Has sacado a colación que los no-bautizados no van al purgatorio cuando en ninguna lado de la intervencion del niño se menciona que el padre no lo estaba.
Solo para con esa maniobra librarte del tremendo ridiculo que estas haciendo al calumniar contra el Papa, por algo que es tremenda herejia tuya, y es que por el hecho de ser ateo y pese a ser buena persona, no recibirá asistencia de Dios en la otra vida.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

ese es un falso debate que has generado para ponerle la etiqueta de no-bautizado al Padre que no procede.
Ciñete a lo que puede o no puede pasar en el purgatorio y retractate de calumniar contra el Papa por considerar este que Dios asistirá al padre del chico pese a ser ateo. Eso es lo que tendrias que hacer inmundo escombro, pero ya estamos advertido de mil calumnias y herejias tuyas que no lo haras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

Donde pone que no cumpliendo esto:

_*Amarás a Dios sobre todas las cosas. *_

Te vas al infierno directamente.

Solo existe un pecado que no es perdonado:

_Por eso os digo: todo pecado y blasfemia será perdonado a los hombres, pero la blasfemia contra el Espíritu no será perdonada. 32Y a cualquiera que diga una palabra contra el Hijo del Hombre, se le perdonará; pero al que hable contra el Espíritu Santo, no se le perdonará ni en este siglo ni en el venidero. _

¿ha hablado el Padre del chico contra el Espiritu Santo? si bautizo a sus hijos! pues entonces puede ser perdonado y asistido por tanto por Dios, hereje


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Ago 2020)

… y a pesar de elloo les llamas herejes, así luces de la pelota

credibilidad cero, por tanto, la tuya


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

Que quien no crea en la existencia de Dios desmerece de toda asistencia Divina, es algo que te sacas de la chistera, una herejia de tu cosecha. Siendo ademas que Cristo dice que todos seran perdonados salvo el pecado contra el Espiritu Santo. Y tu , puerco acusador, no sabes si el tal padre del chico peco contra el Espiritu Santo, ni las circunstancias de su ateismo. Y dices que Dios no tendra la misericordia tal de asistirlo, a un padre que es descrito como bueno, y que bautizó en el espiritu santo a sus hijos.

Recuerda ademas que el Papa tiene la llaves del cielo y es infalible.


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Justamente a esto me refiero, que tras investigar, a esas petardas les dieron medalla no por si vida personal sino por ser parte de la comitiva del rey de holanda. Asi hizo saber tambien el Vaticano en una carta.
> 
> Y ahora claro traeis lo que sea y no teneis credibilidad.



El Papa esta muy al tanto de lo que hace esa señora y no tiene ninguna obligacion ni de recibir ni mucho menos condecorar a nadie, ni como Papa ni como Jefe de Estado. Los terminos protocolarios se pactan previamente. La justificaciones del Antipapa son para perpetuar su engaño ante los inocentes y bienintencionados.


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El Papa le ha dicho a un niño con una crisis de ansiedad de si su padre esta en el infierno, que dice que su Padre era bueno, que Dios no lo va a avandonar porque Dios no abandona a la gente buena. (Hay una cosa que se llama purgatorio).
> 
> Y se monta un pollo que paque entre la farisaicada, el pestazo a azufre se despliega,_ como se le ocurre decirle eso, que le tenia que haber dicho que se estaba pudriendo en el hades. _Os falta humildad y sobra soberbia de andar juzgando al padre de ese niño, mucho ojo.



El niño fue escogido previamente por los asistentes papales, y el Papa ya sabia lo que le iba a decir y lo que iba a responder. No te hagas el inocente porque no lo eres.


----------



## Aballo (30 Ago 2020)

Apliquese el “de internis, neque ecclesia” (CONC. DE TRENTO, D. de S. Paenitentiae, cap. 5 (D. 899-900) “Sobre las realidades internas, ni siquiera la Iglesia (puede juzgar)”


----------



## Aballo (30 Ago 2020)

Cuncas dijo:


> Madre mía... que dos palurdos que se creen católicos y acusan a los demás de protestantes agradezcan este comentario es para ingresarlos en un psiquiátrico o en un centro para deficientes mentales. Para colmo son el tarado apóstata sin bautizar de Ariki y el semianalfabeto catequizado por la revista "Diez Minutos" de BGA...



Pídale a la Virgen. Ella es la Reina de la Paz.


----------



## BGA (30 Ago 2020)

Bueno, pues hoy me ha dado por escuchar música. Es lo que tiene yutube, que te pones y es un no parar de ofertas que al final no tienen mucho que ver con lo que te animó a entrar y sin embargo, qué maravillas encuentra uno.

Dentro de las maravillas que uno siente como cristiano confiado en Cristo, en su presencia, en el celo con que nos mira desde las alturas y cuando queremos, desde dentro de nuestro propio corazón, es una enorme conmoción.

La razón, siendo un motivo para la confianza, que fija y da sentido completando la vibración de nuestras almas en un todo que no tengo por menos que definir como humano total, nos ofrece composiciones cuyo valor estriba en un orden lógico que como pincel experto, expresa algo más allá de la razón. La razón como vehículo de la Fe, del amor, de la contemplación del orden infinito, pasmoso, admirable, de cuanto Dios nos ha puesto delante dotándonos de esa razón y esa Fe que algunos persisten deben ser enemigos.

La verdad es muy dura en el pecado, en la desolación y en la muerte, en la falta de belleza y amor. Pero cuán bella es la verdad cuando ilumina el camino correcto aunque la razón y los sentidos se resistan bajo los hechizos de su propia confección.

No puede ser falso lo que es bello porque sintoniza con lo más elevado, lo más precioso que tenemos como hombres. Entonces, sientan cómo se les abren sus entrañas y entra como fuego el resplandor de Dios.

Todo sea por regresar a casa desde este mundo de miedos y de ruido.

Que lo disfruten.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

tenemos a un telepata



Tomate-chan dijo:


> El Papa esta muy al tanto de lo que hace esa señora y no tiene ninguna obligacion ni de recibir ni mucho menos condecorar a nadie, ni como Papa ni como Jefe de Estado. Los terminos protocolarios se pactan previamente. La justificaciones del Antipapa son para perpetuar su engaño ante los inocentes y bienintencionados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

telepata x 2



Tomate-chan dijo:


> El niño fue escogido previamente por los asistentes papales, y el Papa ya sabia lo que le iba a decir y lo que iba a responder. No te hagas el inocente porque no lo eres.


----------



## Fight Back (30 Ago 2020)

Hasta Hades he podido leer, ¿es el mismo que en Caballeros de Zodiaco?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Ago 2020)

Lo objetivo es que en ningun lugar se niega que por el simple hecho de ser ateo, Dios deja de asistirle a fulano o mengano en el purgatorio, maxime cuando se dice de él que es buena persona. Lo objetivo es que usted se saca de la chistera una exegesis de qué tal cosa supone un abandono completo de la asistencia de Dios, con el objeto de BLASFEMAR contra el Papa.

Y aqui se olvida, que la autoridad dogmatica, de qué es atado en el cielo, la tiene el Papa, y si dice que al Padre de ese chico Dios no lo ha abandonado este donde este, es que no lo ha abandonado. Que cuando habla el Papa, es como si hablara San Pedro. Asi que mirese bien de quien es aqui el modernista relativista.


----------



## Tomate-chan (31 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> telepata x 2



Realmente crees que eso fue espontaneo???


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2020)

para los denominados protestantes pero en verdad cripto-catolicos, haga lo que haga el Papa, siempre será muy Importante 
¿en cambio a quien le importa lo que diga un menistro protestonto?
quien atiende a Judas o a los fariseos? a simon el mago?
pero de Pedro! algo saben los que lo inspeccionan y juzgan. Pedro es motivo de escandalo por ser quien es, y de vuestro escandalo se sigue que él es. 




Tomate-chan dijo:


> Realmente crees que eso fue espontaneo???


----------



## Tomate-chan (31 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> tenemos a un telepata



De verdad eres un patetico farsante, pretendiendo que el Papa no estaba informado. Despues del follon al menos podria haber rectificado, viendo que la comeniños se jactaba en publico. Ni eso. Por no hablar de su vergonzoso silencio ANTES de la celebracion inminente del referendum sobre el aborto en EIRE, y ANTES de la votacion parlamentaria para legalizar el aborto en su pais. En ambas ocasiones el Antipapa estuvo literalmente DESAPARECIDO.

*




*

Todos los periodicos anticristianos y anticlericales ENDIOSAN a Francisco como el mejor Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2020)

En primera linea en la lucha cultural contra el aborto



En cambio a nadie le importa lo que haga una menestra luterana, su puesto de trabajo no lo crearon en la Biblia 



Tomate-chan dijo:


> De verdad eres un patetico farsante, pretendiendo que el Papa no estaba informado. Despues del follon al menos podria haber rectificado, viendo que la comeniños se jactaba en publico. Ni eso. Por no hablar de su vergonzoso silencio ANTES de la celebracion inminente del referendum sobre el aborto en EIRE, y ANTES de la votacion parlamentaria para legalizar el aborto en su pais. En ambas ocasiones el Antipapa estuvo literalmente DESAPARECIDO.
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 417760
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2020)

no solo contra el aborto, sino contra la eutanasia



aver que lider mundial habla asi contra las metas de satanas en occidente

como es natural todo el azufre se ha empeñado en destruir al papado, y mucho cripto-catolico haciendo de tonto util al sulfuro


----------



## Mardoqueo (31 Ago 2020)

El mundo se modernizo y se "libero" de las tradiciones que sostenían la civilización, le habría las vías al hombre hacia Dios y la trascendencia. Y ahora no sabemos que cosa sea un hombre y que cosa una mujer o si está bien el crimen del aborto o no, occidente está podrido, ya que hemos olvidado las tradiciones de los antiguos y de los sabios.

Carecemos de cualquier tipo de autoridad para criticar a aquellos que nos bajan el depósito de la fe y la tradición, y una institución como el Pontífice.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ago 2020)

pero cuánta gilipollez soltáis, está más que explicado pero insistís en ese tipo de bobadas como martillos pilones





Tomate-chan dijo:


> El Papa esta muy al tanto de lo que hace esa señora y no tiene ninguna obligacion ni de recibir ni mucho menos condecorar a nadie, ni como Papa ni como Jefe de Estado. Los terminos protocolarios se pactan previamente. La justificaciones del Antipapa son para perpetuar su engaño ante los inocentes y bienintencionados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2020)

Es un plan perfecto, primero derribamos al Papa y despues cualquiera de nosotros puede sentar catedra, cada hereje una cosa distinta. Es lo que hicieron los protestontos con lutero y el esquema se repite en el neo-protestontismo sedegarajista.

En realidad tú no sabes lo que le pasa a un hombre que es ateo, que bautizò a sus hijos y que tiene a un niño-hijo angustiado por él diciendo que era buena persona, una vez que ha muerto. Decir que es A o es B, uno que no tiene autoridad ninguna ni ha sido designado, es sustituir el Juicio a Dios que es SOBERANO, es sustracción de la identidad de la autoridad. ES UN GRAVE PECADO CONTRA EL 2º MANDAMIENTO DE NO TOMARAS EL NOMBRE DE DIOS EN VANO. Una cosa muy comun entre los menestros protestantes como es tu caso rata.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2020)

@Tomate-chan es telepata y lee las estratagemas del papado en un plato de fabada asturiana, necesita ayuda



Bernaldo dijo:


> pero cuánta gilipollez soltáis, está más que explicado pero insistís en ese tipo de bobadas como martillos pilones


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2020)

No distraigas el debate puerco, el Papa ha dicho que Dios no va a abandonar al padre de ese Chico, ¿si un apologista de la fé no abandona a un ateo lo va a abandonar Dios? otra cosa es que el ateo sea persistente antes de la segunda muerte, pero aun no ha llegado y mientras tanto cabe posibilidad de que alguna asistencia o gracia de Dios reciva, puede que si o puede que no. Segun el Papa que es infalible y tiene las llaves del cielo, Dios que conocemos atraves de Cristo, lo asiste y no lo abandona.

Tu dices que Dios ha abandonado a al padre del chico, y ese atrevimiento de decir algo que hace o deja de hacer Dios en su Trono ahora mismo es faltar gravemente al 2º mandamiento. En la tierra la Catedra sobre estos asuntos la tiene el Papa, contra el que blasfemas continuamente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2020)

Delirante le va que ni pintado a producciones sedegarajistas S.A con Cristo haciendoles comulgar de rodillas en la ultima cena y en la boca a los apostoles, y un Dios que conociendolo atraves de Cristo desampara a su putrefacción al hombre de quien se dice bueno.

Las peliculas de los usurpadores de las catedras y los baculos de mando. Acumulo de blasfemos y soberbios nadas.


----------



## Willi Norte (31 Ago 2020)

Leyendoos no me sorprende que se asesine a cristianos en todas partes del mundo si todos tienen el odio, la soberbia y la maldad que vosotros desprendeis. Alguien que se expresa así es un terrorista, y con un terrorista no se negocia: se le mata o se le encarcela para que deje de echar veneno al mundo. 

Pero bueno, para lo poco que os queda, para lo que queda de consentiros que profeseis esa religión de asesinos, terroristas y corruptores de menores, disfrutad. Revolcaros en la mierda como si no hubiera dicho nada. En el fondo os tengo lástima, os va a tocar vivir el contemplar como acallan a palos a vuestra mierda de religión. Si es que no lo estáis viendo ya.

Para mí no sois personas. Sois tumores. Cáncer.


----------



## Aballo (31 Ago 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> De verdad eres un patetico farsante, pretendiendo que el Papa no estaba informado. Despues del follon al menos podria haber rectificado, viendo que la comeniños se jactaba en publico. Ni eso. Por no hablar de su vergonzoso silencio ANTES de la celebracion inminente del referendum sobre el aborto en EIRE, y ANTES de la votacion parlamentaria para legalizar el aborto en su pais. En ambas ocasiones el Antipapa estuvo literalmente DESAPARECIDO.
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 417760
> ...



Articulo 10 del Credo: "Creo en el perdon de los pecados"

«Si en la Iglesia no hubiera remisión de los pecados, no habría ninguna esperanza, ninguna expectativa de una vida eterna y de una liberación eterna. Demos gracias a Dios que ha dado a la Iglesia semejante don» (San Agustín, _Sermo_ 213, 8, 8).


----------



## Aballo (31 Ago 2020)

Estáis creando una montaña, me refiero al video, de algo que no tiene más importancia.

Creo que este es uno de los errores de la gestión mediática del Papa. Si quieres que las cámaras graben todo lo que haces pues eso tiene riesgos. Si te pones en una reunión con familias y traes a los niños, y el santo Padre tiene que remendar lo que ese día se presente: un padre que se ha suicidado, que si insultan a su madre…luego que si se da un baño de masa en plan rock-star y una individua no quiere soltarle la mano etc. Pues al final esto a la larga genera situaciones de barullo y confusion, que afectan al “cuerpo espiritual del Papa (teoría sobre los dos cuerpos de Kantorowicz), es decir, al cuerpo que encarna la unidad y santidad del catolicismo. Si, el Papa es demasiado cercano, se produce un proceso merma de su autoridad, se hace uno más. Si ademas tiene que improvisar sobre la marcha un sermon, y encima es grabado, pues al final el resultado final es el que tenemos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2020)

El papa no ha dicho que un ateo va al cielo, ha dicho que Dios no lo ha abandonado que es cosa distinta. A estas alturas ha quedado claro que eres un blasfemo desvergonzado que de catolico tienes poco, sino tendrias cuidado de no acusar al Santo Padre con notorias falsedades.


----------



## allseeyingeye (31 Ago 2020)

ME LA PELA


RATAS

GENGTUZA


TARADOS

FRACSADOS

ESCORIA SOCIAL

REMANTE INUTIL DE TODA NACION

TEJIDO GRASO IMPROCTIVO

ANORMALES

GORDOS

MEJOR OS LO DICE LOBO


SOY MAS OPTIMISTAS QUE LOBO ESTEPARIO POR QUE ESTAMOS GANANDO FUCKING RIGHT NOW
PERO BRUTAL
ESCUCHADLO
MASCARILLAS NIÑOS COLEGIO


¿ youtube se vuelve loco le* Q *s a todas las URLS o que ?

v=-* Q *RErTbo2C* Q *






_Solo es libre

el hombre_

_ que no tiene miedo _






_MAZADURA CONSPIRANOICA DE LOS TERCIOS BIEGOS MANDA_

__________________________________

_El soldado español de_
_los Tercios Viejos 
Conspiranicos _

____________________________________








<< porque aquí a lo que sospecho
no adorna el vestido el pecho
que el pecho adorna al vestido>>

.... (Continua abajo la rima ....) Video tambien segundo exacto himno directo
____________________

...

Conspiranoicos __* los Nuevos Tercios Viejos de Infateria Española en la Guerra Hibrida 4 Generacion*_

_Y así, de modestia llenos,_
_a los más viejos verás
tratando de ser lo más_
_y de aparentar lo menos._
_________________________



_El soldado español de_
_los Tercios_

Los tercios españoles » 8. Poemas épicos, anécdotas y legado

Este ejército que ves
vago al yelo y al calor,
la república mejor
y más* política es*
*del mundo, en que nadie espere
que ser preferido pueda
por la nobleza que hereda,*
*sino por la que el adquiere;*
porque aquí a la sangre excede
el lugar que uno se hace
y sin mirar cómo nace
se mira como procede.

*Aquí la necesidad*
*no es infamia; y si es honrado,
pobre y desnudo un soldado
tiene mejor cualidad*
*que el más (*) galán y lucido;*


Aquí la más principal
hazaña es obedecer,
y el modo cómo ha de ser
es ni pedir ni rehusar.

Aquí, en fin, la cortesía,
el buen trato, la verdad,
la firmeza, la lealtad,
el honor, la bizarría,
el crédito, la opinión,
la constancia, la paciencia,
la humildad y la obediencia,
fama, honor y vida son
caudal de pobres soldados;
que en buena o mala fortuna
la milicia no es más que una
religión de hombres honrados.

aclaracjo


> y ya con la cancion hecha por los rojos subvencionados del cine españo de TVE
> que no puede decir mayor coleccio de cosas tristisimas de explotacion mental y cortez de sacrificarte como un borrego por castas parastiarias
> pero bueno, suena medio epica tambien xD




@Esse est deus 

La vuelta al cole de los hijos de los negacionistas del Covid: “Si le obligan a usar mascarilla, a casa”

*Habla para EL ESPAÑOL Ricardo Delgado, padre convocante de la manifestación en Colón del 16-A de conspiranoicos y anti mascarillas.*















]




HILO PARA REPORTAR Y HACER GRANDE BURLA > DE LOS COVID- IDIOTAS QUE COMPRAREN O VENDIEREN MASCARILLAS FF2 Y FFP3 EN GRANDE CUANTIA. DANDO GRANDE SIDA








Coronabicho: - ÚLTIMA HORA:, confinan un pueblo en Valencia. La alcaldesa dice que nadie salga de sus casas!!!

La vuelta al cole de los hijos de los negacionistas del Covid: “Si le obligan a usar mascarilla, a casa”

La vuelta al cole de los hijos de los negacionistas del Covid: “Si le obligan a usar mascarilla, a casa”




de forero 
chocolate










​


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2020)

El Papa puede dar un sermon con bata sobre traje de baño, pantunflas, redecilla en el pelo, en una barbacoa a yonkis, punkis y prestitutas en los jardines del Vaticano, con música tecno de fondo y su palabra sigue siendo ley teologica, dice A y es A, ahora dice B y es B. Al Papa no le viene la autoridad de estar encerrado en una urna de cristal y vestirse bonito, o darse un aire de X, le viene por haber sido elegido en Sagrado Concilio para hacerse cargo de las Llaves del Cielo. Porque ocupa el puesto de CEO de la empresa que creo Cristo que es el maximo accionista del tinglado, y eso hay que respetarlo. Hay que aprender a saber que es lo fundamental y que lo accesorio, y tampoco caer en el sensacionalismo chusquero de esas ratas sedegarajistas que andan sembrando la cizaña y la desconfianza porque el papa no se ha puesto zapatos rojos (lo hemos leido aqui).



Aballo dijo:


> Estáis creando una montaña, me refiero al video, de algo que no tiene más importancia.
> 
> Creo que este es uno de los errores de la gestión mediática del Papa. Si quieres que las cámaras graben todo lo que haces pues eso tiene riesgos. Si te pones en una reunión con familias y traes a los niños, y el santo Padre tiene que remendar lo que ese día se presente: un padre que se ha suicidado, que si insultan a su madre…luego que si se da un baño de masa en plan rock-star y una individua no quiere soltarle la mano etc. Pues al final esto a la larga genera situaciones de barullo y confusion, que afectan al “cuerpo espiritual del Papa (teoría sobre los dos cuerpos de Kantorowicz), es decir, al cuerpo que encarna la unidad y santidad del catolicismo. Si, el Papa es demasiado cercano, se produce un proceso merma de su autoridad, se hace uno más. Si ademas tiene que improvisar sobre la marcha un sermon, y encima es grabado, pues al final el resultado final es el que tenemos.


----------



## Aballo (31 Ago 2020)

Me recito de un mensaje y lo amplio, para hablar de un caso que tuvo lugar en el siglo VIII y que me parece interesante traerlo aquí, para explicar porque la Iglesia considera que los bautizados no-católicos “están en una cierta comunión”, y para ello traigo un caso interesante. También de apologética porque Umberto Eco la cuenta cercenada para desprestigiar a los católicos, así que la traigo entera. 

La anécdota cuenta que tuvo lugar en las Galias. Por aquel entonces los padres bautizaban ya “in nomine Patris et Filiae”. Sin embargo, los monjes irlandeses o anglosajones porque fueron bautizados “in nomine patris et filiae” (en lugar de “filii”). Aunque en realidad se refiere a una historia verdadera asociada a la primera dinástica carolingia y hace referencia a un sacerdote desconocido activo en Baviera. La validez del sacramento era un tema de discordia entre Vergilius de Salzbourg y Bonifacio. La historia es descrita en _Bonifatii Epistula 32: _« Zacarias servido de los servidores de Dios, a su estimado y santo hermano y fraterno obispo, Bonifacio: “Hemos escuchado de Virgilius y Sedonius, hombres de vida religiosa en Baviera, que les habéis ordenado conferirlos una segunda vez el bautismo a algunos cristianos. Esta información nos ha causado una cierta inquietud y, si los hechos son verdaderos, nos ha sorprendido enormemente. Nos han dicho que había un cierto sacerdote en esta provincia que no conocía nada de latín, y que, durante la ceremonia del bautismo, por ignorancia de la gramática latina, hacia el error de decir: "Baptizo te in nomine patria. Et filia et spiritus Sancti ", y por esa razón usted considera que un segundo bautismo es necesario. Pero, muy apreciado hermano, si el ministro no ha querido ni error ni herejía, sino simplemente por ignorancia ha hecho un error en latín, nosotros no podemos aceptar una repetición del rito bautismal. *Ya que, como usted lo sabe bien, aunque una persona que ha sido bautizada por un herético en el nombre del Padre, del Hijo y del Espíritu Santo, no tiene necesidad de ser de nuevo bautizada,* sino que es simplemente absuelto por la imposición de manos. Si, entonces, el caso es tan real como lo presente el informe, no deberá dar instrucciones en este sentido” (_Bonifatii Epistula 32_)

Mañana continúo con Santo Tomas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ago 2020)

*Sobre el purgatorio*

Muchos serán purificados, emblanquecidos y refinados; los impíos procederán impíamente, y ninguno de los impíos comprenderá, pero los entendidos comprenderán.


> Daniel 12,10



No le veo el escandalo por ningun lado a que antes de la segunda muerte, que es la muerte de la condenación, las almas tengan aun la posibilidad de redención en el purgatorio, y que incluso al ateo, Dios no lo abandona, y con mas motivo siendo bueno y no inmundo ese ateo.

De todos modos de esas cosas invisibles la autoridad está en el Santo Padre, no en un gañanazo de berbena que constituye exegesis con la intención de blasfemar contra el Papa


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ago 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es un plan perfecto, primero derribamos al Papa y despues cualquiera de nosotros puede sentar catedra, cada hereje una cosa distinta. Es lo que hicieron los protestontos con lutero y el esquema se repite en el neo-protestontismo sedegarajista.
> 
> En realidad tú no sabes lo que le pasa a un hombre que es ateo, que bautizò a sus hijos y que tiene a un niño-hijo angustiado por él diciendo que era buena persona, una vez que ha muerto. Decir que es A o es B, uno que no tiene autoridad ninguna ni ha sido designado, es sustituir el Juicio a Dios que es SOBERANO, es sustracción de la identidad de la autoridad. ES UN GRAVE PECADO CONTRA EL 2º MANDAMIENTO DE NO TOMARAS EL NOMBRE DE DIOS EN VANO. Una cosa muy comun entre los menestros protestantes como es tu caso rata.



sí, un plan sin fisuras, porque "como todo el mundo sabe" todo son "curah farzoh" salvo excepciones como el padre Ribas y pocos etcéteras más...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Sep 2020)

eso se llama pastoral

puedes jurar con la mano en el fuego que los ateos no reciven alguna asistencia de Dios entre la muerte y el juicio final? ya aceptarla o no dependerá de ellos. 

supongo que tienes liberal idea de que confrontar al Papa se puede hacer con creiques y penseques


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Sep 2020)

dogmas para la pastoral en todo caso
las pastorales requieren estrategias pedagógicas, que es lo que hacen esos documentos, señalar los puertos de atraque de la evangelizacion aprovechando elementos de la otra cultura pre-existentes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Sep 2020)

Te montas tus peliculas sacando exegesis chusqueras de bajo el brazo y no te he pedido eso, te he pedido si pones la mano en el fuego por tu exegesis de que Dios no asiste a los ateos. O esque aprietas exegesis a la ligera con tal de calumniar al Santo Padre? Di,_ sí yo pongo la mano en el fuego que Dios abandona a los ateos entre la 1º muerte y el juicio final._


Ojo que si Dios no asistiera al ateo, no habria conversiones. Y la pelicula de nuestras conductas no está del todo escrita como atestigua la existencia de las reparaciones del purgatorio.

Unicamente aprietas una exegesis voluntariosamente sobre asunto que no está claro y sobre lo que quien tiene atribucion del Espiritu Santo es el Papa. Y si dice que es A es A


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Sep 2020)

El papa satánico dice de un señor que olvidándonos de que es Papa es un tío afable y afectuoso 

Mezclar death metal, psicotrópicos y las estampas de Francisco I te juega malas pasadas. Busca ayuda.


----------



## Cuncas (4 Sep 2020)

Papólatras... tenéis un nuevo aliado









Alberto Garzón alaba a la “actual” Iglesia católica, “con el Papa a la cabeza”

Ojito, dice la *actual*... y el papagogi a la cabeza...

Los papólatras serán tan cínicos de decir que es una "conversión paulina".


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Sep 2020)

necesitas ayuda, abandona el garaje y acude a la parroquia más cercana.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2020)

Como bien sabes aun hay tiempo para la conducta entre la 1º muerte y la 2º segunda o juicio final. Te sacas de la chistera una exegesis según la cual Dios abandona a los espíritus durante este periodo, cuando esta claro que debe de estar presente para guiar las almas que han acumulado pecados, y que mientras que no se peque contra el santo espíritu todo puede ser perdonado tal como nos anuncia Cristo. 

¿Pero que menos que quien derriba Papas tenga autoridad para hacer ignotas revelaciones?

Que estas enfermo lo demuestras claramente cuando acusas de Anticristo a un hombre que desde una perspectiva protestante en todo caso podrá estar mas o menos acertado en sus exegesis, pero que se le ve buena persona. Y el anticristo es una persona completamente entregada a la causa del mal como deberías de saber. Asi que sabes que difamas gratuitamente amenos que seas un chalado sin remedio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2020)

Tu no sabes lo que pasa entre la 1º y la 2º muerte, asi que estate callado si lo que tienes que decir es para servirte de ello con objeto de blasfemar contra el Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Sep 2020)

Marcos 16 no dice si se refiere a la 1º muerte o a la 2º, para la segunda es evidentemente así. Ten en cuenta que pecar contra el 1º mandamiento es no amar a dios sobre todas las cosas, y para eso no es suficiente con creer en Dios. Exegetizas.


----------



## Cuncas (7 Sep 2020)

Sorpresa, sorpresa @Kairós ... Mira a las palanganeras visilleras de Corazón Maricón

Comentemos este mensaje de sedevacantista antiCVII de BBJ

Qué asco me dan estas miserables cobardes de mierda, sois peores que viejas putonas pesqueiras desdentadas pudriéndose en su antro de mala muerte de carretera Lugo-Ribadeo cuchicheando detrás del visillo. Vosotras no sois españolas, ratas cobardes bastardas, no compartís patria conmigo, mediocres. Hasta un mena es más español que vosotras, putillas cobardes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

sobre el asunto de la segunda muerte que ha pillado a patacambiada a nuestro luterano exe-geta @Kairós

*Apocalipsis 2:11*_ 11 El que tenga oídos, que oiga lo que el Espíritu dice a las iglesias. El que salga vencedor no sufrirá daño alguno de la segunda muerte.

Apocalipsis 20:14. Y la *Muerte y el Hades* fueron arrojados al *lago de fuego*. Esta es la muerte segunda: el lago de fuego. Luego el reino de la muerte fue arrojado al lago de fuego. Este lago de fuego es la muerte segunda, Y el Hades y la muerte fueron lanzados en el lago de fuego. Esta es la muerte segunda._

Es en la segunda muerte que se sella definitivamente el destino del espíritu del hombre, hasta entonces no se puede cerrar la puerta a la asistencia de Dios al espíritu.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

pareces el duende turco pero con verborrea, mis diez



Cuncas dijo:


> Sorpresa, sorpresa @Kairós ... Mira a las palanganeras visilleras de Corazón Maricón
> 
> Comentemos este mensaje de sedevacantista antiCVII de BBJ
> 
> Qué asco me dan estas miserables cobardes de mierda, sois peores que viejas putonas pesqueiras desdentadas pudriéndose en su antro de mala muerte de carretera Lugo-Ribadeo cuchicheando detrás del visillo. Vosotras no sois españolas, ratas cobardes bastardas, no compartís patria conmigo, mediocres. Hasta un mena es más español que vosotras, putillas cobardes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

Si existe tal cosa como el purgatoria es porque se puede aun modificar la conducta o la conciencia, y todo ello está asistido por Dios que guía el camino. Tu dices que dios no asiste al ateo entre la 1º y la 2º muerte para que modifique su conciencia, pero eso es un atrevimiento tuyo que peca contra el 2º mandamiento pues tomas el nombre de Dios en vano haciéndote pasar por un designado de el para colarnos tus cutres y chusqueras exegesis

Y nos sientas catedra blasfemo de hasta quien llega la asistencia del Paciente y Misericordioso Dios después de la muerte. Sí siguen empeñados en negar a Dios evidentemente que al lago, pero eso no está sellado todavía con la 1º muerte pues aun se puede alterar la conciencia como nos lo muestra la existencia del purgatorio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

VAMOS QUE COMO LO HA DICHO EL PAPA, TAL QUE ES ASI
AVER TENIDO LAS LLAVES DEL CIELO


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

Evidentemente que una conciencia que es lavada de sus transgresiones y concupiscencias se trasforma. Asi mismo su conducta también, que no es semejante a la que realizó en su vida para entrar en la Ciudad de Dios.

Tira pal garaje anda


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

Refute que lavar los pecados suponga un cambio en la conciencia y en la conducta. Dios debe de estar presente en el proceso para asistir esta trasformación, y nada impide que un ateo tenga la posibilidad de mudar, aunque evidentemente puede tenerlo muy difícil según el alcance de su ateísmo. podría seguir perpetuando las ideas y de en vida, pero dios no tiene porque abandonarlo antes de la 2º muerte que es lo que dijo el Papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

Te montas una exegesis, te inventas lo que asiste o no asiste Dios tras la muerte para blasfemar contra el Papa, es lo que hay @Kairós. Y no te da minima vergüenza porque te crees con el derecho de tirar mentiras si hace falta contra el Papa, porque se merece de tus calumnias.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

Vamos, tu no pones tu mano en el fuego para que te lleves a la otra vida tu propio juicio de que quien peca en el 1º mandamiento dios lo abandona. Pero si atacas con ese juicio al Papa por decir que Dios asiste a quien peca del 1º mandamiento. Luego pediras que se te perdone tus pecados contra el 1º mandamiento. Esa es tu maldad.


----------



## Cuncas (7 Sep 2020)

Hace falta mucho más que una visita de vigilancia para resucitar ese antro de afeminados atacados de verborrea crónica, lo de ese antro es pura endogamia cognitiva.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

Solo Dios sabe si muere ateo o no


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

La premisa es que su padre era ateo hasta donde sabe el Hijo, pero solo Dios sabe si muere Ateo o no.
Fácil verdad? a que viene esa bilis 

cuanto espumarajo










misericordia divina que es lo que habla el Papa, compatible con este catecismo de tito Thomas. Se cumple que ha echo buenas obras según premisa del hijo, pues dice de el que era bueno. Y viva instancia de los justos la tiene por el hijo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

El niño no puede saber si muere ateo, eso solo lo sabe Dios.
El papa le dice que Dios no abandona a un hombre bueno, que es el compatible con el catecismo de tito Thomas.
Y ahora ya empiezas a revolverte como un serpiente trocando las cosas, como si el niño supiera que pasaba por la mente de su padre a la hora de la muerte y espumando verde contra el Papa. te montas tus películas blasfemas

 a ver a quien engañas majo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

acepta deportivamente el tortazo pobre egolatra

el niño sabe de su padre que fue ateo hasta donde lo conocio pero no sabe que sucede a la hora de la muerte, sobre lo que el papa le dice que Dios no abandona a un hombre bueno. 100% compatible con la doctrina.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

cloaca de herejias pelagianas el catecismo catolico según nuestro exe-geta luterano:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

otra blasfemia gratuita contra el papa @Kairós, los luteranos venis con el gatillo fácil, pero para un católico no se pueden decir tan a la ligera gravisimas acusaciones contra el papa con peliculas que solo existen en tu cabeza. Esta muy feo


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2020)

K Kareos, no tienes posibilidad de doblegar al Ariki, te estrellarás contra un muro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

ka kareos  está rabioso, se le nota. Él con todo lo que ha leído, tener que escuchar las lecciones de un zarrapastroso pive argentino elevado injustamente a Papa, jamas!



Bernaldo dijo:


> K Kareos, no tienes posibilidad de doblegar al Ariki, te estrellarás contra un muro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

Ya empezamos con las matematicas cuánticas garajisticas. Dime cual de estas tres premisas es falsa:

1º Ya te he dicho que solo Dios sabe que tal hombre murió ateo o no lo hizo,
2º Hizo buenas obras según dice el hijo (era bueno)
3º Su hijo se le ve que habrá pedido la intercesión de todo el coro celestial pues tiene grande fe.

Se puede cumplir el catecismo







y aquí estas diciendo herejias de que no lo asiste Dios porque te sirve para soltar tu veneno contra el Papa, ni mas ni menos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

¿y que dice Cristo sobre acusar de ser Satanás al ciudadano Bergoglio sencillamente porque creemos que sus exegesis son chusqueras? ¿es un epíteto ponderado que denota equilibrio mental y ecuanimidad de quien lo profiere?

Cosa que hemos visto que la herejía esta en tu boca cuando afirmas que Dios no asiste a quien se le conoció en vida como ateo incluso cuando hizo buenas obras y los justos han rogado por él. Sumale a esto el plus de la difamación y la calumnia que el Papa no acompaña a sus hipotéticos chuscos doctrinales.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2020)

lo tuyo debe de ser masoquismo, tras los zurriagazos que recibes del Ariki (por tu propia voluntad, porque evitarlo podrías)

en algo tienes razón, y es que los espectadores están comprobando una a una las falacias que vas soltando, eso ayudará a unos cuantos a darse cuenta de cómo gente de tu calanna los han confundido, la ventaja contigo es que reunes todas las difamaciones contra la Iglesia Católica en un hilo y además mostrando tu travestimenta de falso tradicionalista.

por cierto,los lectores tienen la inmensa suerte de que un tío ha decidido regalarnos algo poco habitual en otros medios donde los calumniadores soléis campar a vuestras anchas, y ese regalo del Ariki es demostrar ante todos cómo todo lo que lanzáis contra la Iglesia es veneno, mentiras y cizanna pro cismática.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ¿y que dice Cristo sobre acusar de ser Satanás al ciudadano Bergoglio sencillamente porque creemos que sus exegesis son chusqueras? ¿es un epíteto ponderado que denota equilibrio mental y ecuanimidad de quien lo profiere?
> 
> Cosa que hemos visto que la herejía esta en tu boca cuando afirmas que Dios no asiste a quien se le conoció en vida como ateo incluso cuando hizo buenas obras y los justos han rogado por él. Sumale a esto el plus de la difamación y la calumnia que el Papa no acompaña a sus hipotéticos chuscos doctrinales.



el tipo este se arroga la capacidad de ver el momento de la muerte de una persona y vaticinar, nada menos que vaticinar -por cierto, ese tipo de pretensiones de adivino son contrarias a la Fe- si va a arrepentirse de haber negado a Dios... por sus huevos, que son bolillas de cristal por las que ve el futuro y el alma de la gente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

herejía pertinaz pelagiana de BerGOGlio


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2020)

me sigues, K Kareos?


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2020)

ya se ve, ya… 

pues nada, a pillar rueda!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

Y dale, que solo Dios sabe si dejo de ser ateo en el ultimo suspiro. Que en el catecismo está recogido que Dios puede dispensar gracia si existen obras que lo justifiquen y justos que ruegen. Tu estas diciendo que Dios abandona a los ateos y aquí te dice que las obras pueden justificar una gracia. Estas en herejía y ya van unas cuantas.







Cuanto tu sostienes que un ateo no puede recibir la gracia de dios en el ultimo momento estas negando el catecismo católico, estas en herejia. Y lo haces además con el doble combo de azufre de emplearlo para calumniar al Papa.

Si es que es muy fácil de entender, a tu laberinto de hermenéutica neo-protestonta no te acompaña nadie, las películas que te montas tienen mas fantasia que las de Spilberg.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

te dice el catecismo que un acto de gracia de Dios puede cambiar el destino de un hombre que iría al infierno (pecados graves) a ir al cielo (pecados leves)







y pecado mortal más propicio para que quede revertido con un acto de gracia es uno de conciencia como el ateísmo o el arrepentimiento ect

pero siga usted chapoteando en el lodo de la herejía total una más


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2020)

este hilo ya ha servido para que algunos que se desviaron por no gustarle el actual papa pero sí el anterior se den cuenta de cómo con la misma "lógica" solo pueden terminar en el abismo, del que tú eres un buen representante

los zurriagazos dialécticos que te da el Ariki son buena obra para tí y sobre todo para el que lo observa, desvelando tu perfidia, este vizcaíno está logrando desvelar las que otros -sin ser sedevacantistas ni anti CVII- lanzan contra el papa Francisco

gracias una vez, más, por ser tan necio que insistes en retratarte una vez tras otra


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

Haga un ejercicio, imaginese al anticristo, imaginese su menú consistente en no-natos, su morada que es como la tienda de Jerjes, que les hecha los platos a los camareros a la cabeza, lo típico. Alguien que por donde pasa la alegría se desvanece y se putridifica el ambiente, que hace llorar a los niños solo con que entre a escena. Pues segun el sedegarajismo no tienen que imaginarlo más!



Estan o no están como cabras?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

Catolicismo objetivo tildando al Santo Padre de ser el Anticristo , como en el luteranismo
Verdadera Iglesia consistente en la congregación de usted y consigo mismo , no congregación

Considero exegesis mas seria la de lo pokimon que estas payasadas luteranoides


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

Mateo 6:5


----------



## BGA (7 Sep 2020)

Bernaldo dijo:


> este hilo ya ha servido para que algunos que se desviaron por no gustarle el actual papa pero sí el anterior se den cuenta de cómo con la misma "lógica" solo pueden terminar en el abismo, del que tú eres un buen representante
> 
> los zurriagazos dialécticos que te da el Ariki son buena obra para tí y sobre todo para el que lo observa, desvelando tu perfidia, este vizcaíno está logrando desvelar las que otros -sin ser sedevacantistas ni anti CVII- lanzan contra el papa Francisco
> 
> gracias una vez, más, por ser tan necio que insistes en retratarte una vez tras otra



Noble y recio el vizcaíno, vive Dios.

En éste y otros hilos sobre el tema, se pone de manifiesto que la mentira busca hacerse hueco entre sensaciones y colores, muchos colores, muy explicado todo, muchas fotos, todo muy bien armado. Pero esa artillería, cuando no responde a un ataque igual o mayor y por tanto está elaborada ex novo, deja claro su propósito , que no es otro que el de seducir, como aquella serpiente antigua con su particular modo de interpretar la prohibición de Dios. Si entonces hurgó en lo más íntimo del hombre, como era su soberbia potencial luego convertida en acto vivo y permanente, ésta le habla al que busca sin compromiso, al insaciable emocional y al que diciéndose católico, no es capaz de darse cuenta que aquel pecado original por el que Cristo dio su vida y sus obras, opera en ellos a pleno rendimiento.

Siendo la soberbia el primer pecado y el cimiento de todos los demás, llama mucho la atención lo escondido que lo tienen tantos, tan prestos ellos a recordar la Gran Apostasía de la Iglesia y que además presumen ser de ella los más virtuosos.

Raza de víboras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

es descacharrante leerte esa demencial película cuando niegas que Dios puede concederle la gracia a uno que iba de cabeza al infierno cuando asi viene en el catecismo:







solo porque el ansia viva de blasfemar contra el Papa te nubla el juicio. Ahora blasfemar contra el papa y corregirle con chuscos doctrinales es cosa humildísima según se ve. ¿Quién se erige juez sobre el Papa o sobre el Concilio? pues la gente humilde claro . Como el lucifebre muy humilde el pive ordenando unos obispos que la ley de la Iglesia muy anterior al CVII le prohibia, pero hombre un ser de luz elegido por la providencia es el señor de la Ley, hace y desace porque su conciencia es infalible. Y asi está el patio con esta gente.


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 Sep 2020)

La oración del Padrenuestro POSCONCILIAR tolera la USURA (deudas=!ofensas)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

Y dale que tu no sabes si ese de quien el hijo dice que era ateo, murió como ateo, pues como señala el catecismo, a quien obra bien o es rogado por él por los justos, le es posible la intervención de la gracia de Dios, que lo libra del infierno para poder ir al cielo. Que es congruente con lo que expresa el Papa.



estas senil hombre, se te han atascado las maquinarias del razonamiento, déjalo y vuelve al garaje a comerles el tarro a tus incondicionales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

Una deuda es más amplió y exacto que una ofensa, pues se puede ser deudor -> por ejemplo deudor de asistencia al desamparado, deudar de una actuación que no hicistes y debias moralmente hacer, sin haber ofendido. Toda ofensa en cambio genera la deuda del perdón. Como ves el termino adeudar es mucho mas propicio para recoger las faltas morales de un hombre que sencillamente "ofender". 

pero claro debate esto con simios de un ci de 80, como hablar con un pedrusco de azufre



Tomate-chan dijo:


> La oración del Padrenuestro POSCONCILIAR tolera la USURA (deudas=!ofensas)


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Una deuda es más amplió y exacto que una ofensa, pues se puede ser deudor -> por ejemplo deudor de asistencia al desamparado, deudar de una actuación que no hicistes y debias moralmente hacer, sin haber ofendido. Toda ofensa en cambio genera la deuda del perdón. Como ves el termino adeudar es mucho mas propicio para recoger las faltas morales de un hombre que sencillamente "ofender".
> 
> pero claro debate esto con simios de un ci de 80, como hablar con un pedrusco de azufre



además la interpretación reducida del significado de "deudas" lo que apunta es a la mezquindad materialista del que solo entiende "deuda" financiera, hay que ser zángano, las deudas que se le pide que Dios nos perdone, ni siquiera en lo más importante se refieren a las monetarias... hay que ser muy mammonista para ir por ese camino.

estos personajes siempre andan con historias de este tipo.


----------



## yermacasor (7 Sep 2020)

¿Las capturas de dónde las sacas? Gracias.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2020)

cómo vas tú a decir a nadie que está perdido si eres tú el primero que anda desnortado, el K Kao mental que tienes ya no hay ni por dónde agarrarlo


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2020)

no ves cómo te autodescribes, so zángano?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Sep 2020)

esperpéntico el asunto, me parece más suntacioso el sermón sobre los pokimon de largo



Bernaldo dijo:


> además la interpretación reducida del significado de "deudas" lo que apunta es a la mezquindad materialista del que solo entiende "deuda" financiera, hay que ser zángano, las deudas que se le pide que Dios nos perdone, ni siquiera en lo más importante se refieren a las monetarias... hay que ser muy mammonista para ir por ese camino.
> 
> estos personajes siempre andan con historias de este tipo.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Sep 2020)

y por tanto--> tus acusaciones son CALUMNIAS Y DIFAMACIONS CONTRA LA IGLESIA, a la que Nuestro Sennor prometió jamás abandonar.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Sep 2020)

los prodigios ya los hemos viendo en cada una de las sectas sedegarajistas con los palmartroyanos a la cabeza del esperpento

pero las otras no le han ido a la zaga, es la misma historia de siempre, desde que hay cismas incubados por el gran acusador, hinchador de soberbias.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Sep 2020)

El mayor acto de protesta hoy en dia es ir a la iglesia.

Media hora de misa el domingo y despues tomarse el vermut en la cafeteria.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2020)

el Anticristo es un hombre

tampoco es la más grave de las herejias que has soltado 
si quieres vender filfa adventista bueno no te hagas pasar por lo que no eres


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Sep 2020)

K Kareos no hace más que soltar herejía tras herejía... poniendo por delante textos sagrados, de santos y de papas.

Menudo personaje.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2020)

el adventista ya tiene su película montada en la cabeza, y luego ya si el anticristo resulta que es un hombre, que Dios puede interceder con quien iba de cabeza al infierno, que el papa sea infalible o la iglesia inconquistable por el Hades son detalles sin importancia. Errores en las escrituras. O errores en el derecho canonico como el que impedia a lucifebre ordenar obispos, que se subsanan porque tenemos la razón y punto.



Bernaldo dijo:


> K Kareos no hace más que soltar herejía tras herejía... poniendo por delante textos sagrados, de santos y de papas.
> 
> Menudo personaje.


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Sep 2020)

A ver si os pasáis los curas de este hilo por los poblados tanos y los metéis por vereda onvrre, que se están convirtiendo en masa al evangelismo useño. .. que eso de poder cantar y chillar en misa les encanta, y poder salvarse por la fe sin necesidad de buenas obras ni pollah aún más  

Ahí tenéis trabajo misionero de cojones macho....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2020)

_11 Después vi otra bestia que subía de la tierra; y tenía dos cuernos semejantes a los de un cordero, pero hablaba como dragón. 
18 Aquí hay sabiduría. El que tiene entendimiento, cuente el número de la bestia, pues es número de hombre. Y su número es seiscientos sesenta y seis. _

*Ciudad de Dios San Agustín Libro XX Capítulo 19*
_La venida del impío tendrá lugar por obra de Satanás_

pero tu a tus películas heréticas adventistas


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Sep 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> _11 Después vi otra bestia que subía de la tierra; y tenía dos cuernos semejantes a los de un cordero, pero hablaba como dragón.
> 18 Aquí hay sabiduría. El que tiene entendimiento, cuente el número de la bestia, pues es número de hombre. Y su número es seiscientos sesenta y seis. _
> 
> *Ciudad de Dios San Agustín Libro XX Capítulo 19*
> ...



obsérvalo, próximamente buscará disimujlar el último zurriagazo que le has dado abriendo otra acusación con qué desviar la atención


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2020)

supera con creces a Charlot, a Cantinflas y al mismísimo Miliki en crear situaciones esperpenticas

_18 Aquí hay sabiduría. El que tiene entendimiento, Cuente el número de la bestia, pues es número de *HOMBRE*. Y su número es seiscientos sesenta y seis. _

*Pues no señor San Juan, el numero de la Bestia es numero de Iglesia, estah uztezzz en el complogg francisquitaaahh*

*Ciudad de Dios San Agustín Libro XX Capítulo 19*
_La venida del impío tendrá lugar por obra de Satanás..._

*Se equivoca usted San Agustin de la neoiglesia francisquita, él no es en primera persona del singular masculino, es en forma de acumulo de... (incomprensibles gruñidos adventistas aqui)*

Por cierto que San Agustin recoge la opinión de unos y de otros simplemente, pero lo que dice Apocalipsis está claro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2020)

Pues eso que la bestia no es un hombre, que es una cosa, que lo dice paco el frutero desde la lonja adventista. Y PUNTOHHH.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2020)

k kareos es como adventista pero sin el como, los paralelismos son enormes, empezando como no por el vudú y las maldiciones que profiere contra el Santo Padre. Anticristo, satanas…. cosas divertidas, epítetos cariñosos. Dices francisco, francisco detrás de la oreja de k kareos y ya le has puesto de mal humor para todo el dia.







dientes dientes @Kairós   



Bernaldo dijo:


> obsérvalo, próximamente buscará disimujlar el último zurriagazo que le has dado abriendo otra acusación con qué desviar la atención


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2020)

Anda ATPC payaso
numero de la imperfección dice el tarotista este subnormal, donde dice hombre ahora es doctrina, anda a pelar gambas idiota


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Sep 2020)

venga descansa que mañana nos preparas otra sesión de payasadas


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> venga descansa que mañana nos preparas otra sesión de payasadas



seguro que el adivino seguirá con sesiones de nigromancia, numerología y cábala... el poco cabal de él


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Sep 2020)

el adventista te hace aquí el ridículo tirando de numerología cabalística adivinatoria, sin inmutarse tan fresco  
este es un subhumano de cuidado



Bernaldo dijo:


> seguro que el adivino seguirá con sesiones de nigromancia, numerología y cábala... el poco cabal de él


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Sep 2020)

ya bueno, dinos que boleto de la ONCE va a ser el afortunado o vuelve a pelar gambas idiota


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

ponte a contar números y la cábala te dará la respuesta


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

es preferible un cura bailongo que tiene la iglesia llena para la eucaristía a un blasfemo payaso adventista que hace cábala que tiene el garaje desolado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

llena la eucarista, no un garaje que emplean la cábala con fines hereticos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

Llenar una eucaristía no es llenar un partido de futbol
Si antaño existiera la capacidad de recopilar imágenes haciendo falacia de cherry picking encontraríamos desde curas que aprueban excenas sexuales en los ornamentos de la iglesia

El erotismo y la sexualidad en las iglesias medievales españolas

A curas borrachos, monjas que se quedan embarazadas...

Es lo que tiene el cherry picking. En cambio casualidades tenemos aquí un sedegarajista y 1/1 resulta que es una legión de blasfemias y herejias, ahora resulta que tambien cabalista el miserable que pretende con su magia numerológica corregirle a San Juan que donde dice que la Bestia es HOMBRE resulta que es doctrina.

Se me revuelven las tripas se tratar con semejante escoria


----------



## BGA (10 Sep 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Llenar una eucaristía no es llenar un partido de futbol
> Si antaño existiera la capacidad de recopilar imágenes haciendo falacia de cherry picking encontraríamos desde curas que aprueban excenas sexuales en los ornamentos de la iglesia
> 
> El erotismo y la sexualidad en las iglesias medievales españolas
> ...



Al paso que vas le conviertes al Judaísmo... Rascar rascar hasta que desaparezca el maquillaje.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

Eres un típico difamador instalado en la falacia visual, pero mientras que nadie recibe un anatema por ponerse bailongo, si puedes recibir el sello del anatema por apretar magia numerológica para atacar al Papado.

El erotismo y la sexualidad en las iglesias medievales españolas

Mismas técnicas que los fariseos empleaban contra Cristo por reunirse con pecadores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

La fumada numerológica que se ha marcado para retorcerle a San Juan te la puede hacer Aramis Fuster, este sujeto no es lo que dice ser. Este es un adventista amoral y sin escrupulos de ningún tipo para canalizar su odio contra la Iglesia.



BGA dijo:


> Al paso que vas le conviertes al Judaísmo... Rascar rascar hasta que desaparezca el maquillaje.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

Si se hubiera pasado a rezar por la conversión de los Judíos, igualmente nos lo hubieras querido vender como satanismo filosemita.

Así funciona el acoso psicopático, puro sensacionalismo superficial, muy común en el adventismo y demás sectas antiCatolicas. Y cuando se discuten las cosas en profundidad, sale a relucir la magia numerológica de estas víboras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

No compare con que le regalen un libro de magia numerológica o incluso tener un libro de esa magia por propia voluntan, con hacer magia numerológica y hacer exegesis con ella para subvertirle a San Juan que donde pone Hombre, es todo menos Hombre, es cosa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

Así decía el cábalista

Razonamientos de gente chiflada entregada a la magia numerológica. Sufnormalidades revueltas con azufre para negar una cosa evidente que dice San Juan:

*Apocalipsis 13:17 pues es número de hombre. *

Análisis de brujos atribuyendo una importancia cósmica a los números; cabala. Un nuevo panteón en forma de cifras y letras, de arquetipos divinos. Además para negar algo que se dice expresamente, que es numero de hombre.
Asi está el tema con el adventismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

La misa es católica si la oficia un sacerdote de acuerdo al canon aprobado por la Iglesia.
Los garajes luteranos tipo hermandad de lucifebre no cumplen ni con lo uno ni con lo otro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

Su carácter podrá ser lo que se quiera y podrá procesar culto a la magia numérica que se quiera, que su numero es numero de hombre, ergo es hombre. Si fuera carácter seria numero de carácter, si fuera garaje numero de garaje o si fuera numero de payaso ya sabes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

Dejando al lado la idolátrica brujeria numerológica del adventista, es difícil predecir como puede ser 666 numero de hombre, por los hombres tienen nombre y no numero como las casas. Se me ocurre que en los tiempos Apocalipticos los humanos estarán numerados, se habla de marcas en la frente y en las manos y eso puede ser el chip subcutáneo, y que la bestia se dará ese numero a si mismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

que no estamos hablando del carácter de la bestia idiota sino de lo que es la bestia, que es hombre según dice San Juan. Que luego tendrá su carácter claro, igual que los idolatras de los números teneis el vuestro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

Aver loco deja de practicar brujeria numerológico un momento y presta atención a lo que te dice San Juan;* 666 es numero de HOMBRE.. no de comunidad ni de doctrina, DE HOMBRE*
Que sacudiendo esa lengua de serpiente diciendo idioteces lo único que haces es quedar en evidencia como un adventista ignorante y charlatan como es normal en ellos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Sep 2020)

De hombre significa de Hombre y de colectivo significa de colectivo.

Y de vuelta a la nauseabunda idolatría numérica.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Sep 2020)

el anticristo es lo que diga k kairós y ya está

si él dice que no es un hombre sino un colectivo, pues a ver quién va a sentar cátedra por encima de su garaje.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Sep 2020)

no todo el mundo sabe hermenéutica numerológica ni tiene botafumeiros de azufre en casa
la Iglesia no puede ser el anticristo porque el hades no puede prevalecer en ella como es promesa de Cristo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Sep 2020)

Alguien te dice que la burra que te vende no enferma, y si vuelves a donde el vendedor con la burra que tiene artrosis, y te dice que en efecto como a enfermado no puede ser la burra que te vendió, pues ya sabes la clase de timador que es. Que es tu caso.

La iglesia como el burro, existen de antemano no como atribución de la promesa del vendedor, sino como entidad identificable en si misma, en el caso de la Iglesia la sucesion apostolica. Pues si es como atribución de una promesa, es como si no se prometiera nada.

_toma este billete vale por 50E
_oye, no me lo aceptan en ingun lado
_claro, porque ese no es el billete que te di, el que te di valia por 50E

asi está la cosa en el intelecto de una vibora


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Sep 2020)

La iglesia no puede ser tomada por el hades, la sucesión apostolica es legitima cuando la trasfiere quien la obstenta, cosa que se cumple con la Jerarquia actual, que la recivió de quien fue. En cambio tu brujeria numerologica es doctrina pseudosatanica y tu no se sabe de que letrina has salido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Sep 2020)

Al Papa nadie en la tierra lo juzga. Tiene las llaves del cielo.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2020)

Vaya desvarío el tuyo, le llamas católico al sedevacantismo, es decir... afirmar que la Iglesia de Ntr. Sr. Jesucristo está sin papa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Sep 2020)

es el neo-catolicisimo psicotropico, los que sudan de la trasmision de la autoridad apostolica, los que dicen que la iglesia está tomada por el hades y que el papa es el anticristo. es 100% catolico el tema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2020)

Algunos temas tratados en este hilo:
_la iglesia está tomada por el hades
_el Papa es el anticristo
_no existe eucaristía ni sacramentos
_libre examen de conciencia sobre las escrituras


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Sep 2020)

Es misa católica si la oficia un ministro de la iglesia de acuerdo al canon aprobado por la iglesia. Que pereza.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

Carta pastoral, es como si Hernan Cortes tirara mano de las profecías aztecas para legitimarles a Cristo a los paganos, es aprovechar las verdades aceptadas de su sistema para emplearlas como puente hacia el sistema cristiano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

Hoy otro asunto importante tambien y es que el judio puede estar absorto en una cultura familiar y si en la pastoral no se posibilita una comprensión paternalista hacia la religión que procesan, la ruptura que eso causaria en el corverso con su entorno seria quizas inasumible por este. Evidentemente si la Iglesia hace pastoral diciendo que hay quemar el talmud en las hogueras los resultados pastorales en tierras ebreas van a ser minusculos, y alli hay mucho judio mesianico. Emplea la mano izquieda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

Empleas la falacia de confundir pastoral con dogma y lo sabes perfectamente pero te agarras a ello para justificar tu rebeldía luciferina y tus herejías.
El papa y todos sabemos que el talmud es una aberración teológica.
Es muy fácil darselas de valiente y entregar a los fieles a la confrontación intereligiosa en la comodidad de tu casa en España, esa es otra cosa muy de fanatico protestonto. Pero hay cristianos que sufren persecución en el mundo que el Papa tiene que tener en mente y actúa como embajador de ellos, así que mano izquierda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

Se entiende perfectamente una pastoral, del mismo modo que cuando tratas de convertir a uno tiras de los hilos de su sistema de valores así hace la Iglesia. Que ese sistema de valores confronte los dogmas de iglesia es sabido dado que de no ser así ya seria católico de facto y no haría falta conversión

Tu no eres católico, eres un hereje. Es el Papa y la Iglesia de la sucesion apostolica el que dice que es y deja de ser catolico, no un hijo de esceva a quien nadie conoce.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

Mas te valdría a ti no acusar en vano a nadie de semejante blasfemia, y no pongas la palabra puta en la misma frase que tu ya sabes que te reviento.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

Puerco hereje farsante, que te he dicho?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

Ya he explicado lo que es una pastoral, igualmente durante una conversión puedes apelar al humanismo socialista de un sujeto para tirando de ese hilo convertirlo, aunque el socialismo es ateo.

Lo que no es de recibo puerco hereje es que pongas ciertas palabras donde aparecen también ciertas personas, aunque sean acusaciones realizadas por terceros. Igual que no seria de recibo que yo recordará el hipotético de que tu madre es considerada de puta por fulano y mengano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

La escusa es la suya que hace pasar por dogmatico lo que es evidentemente pastoral para con ello verter toda clase de blasfemias, herejias y apostasias contra la Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

_Sin desconocer las dificultades y peligros, san Francisco fue al encuentro del Sultán con la misma actitud que pedía a sus discípulos: que sin negar su identidad, cuando fueran «entre sarracenos y otros infieles […] no promuevan disputas ni controversias, sino que estén sometidos a toda humana criatura por Dios»[3]. En aquel contexto era un pedido extraordinario. Nos impresiona que ochocientos años atrás Francisco invitara a evitar toda forma de agresión o contienda y también a vivir un humilde y fraterno “sometimiento”, incluso ante quienes no compartían su fe. _

San francisco de Asis, otro peligroso francisquita
Esta el tema claro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

Son palabras de Asís sobre el proceso pastoral, puedes acusarle de indiferentismo por su estrategia de no levantar disputas igualmente. Pero confundes maliciosamente dogmático con pastoral cuando te conviene a tu afán de atacar a la iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

la fraternidad universal ya estaba en el catolicismo antes que en la masoneria


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

Lo que no anula sus palabras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

un católico tiene que tener siempre en beneficio de la duda a lo que hace y dice el Papa, no el perjuicio de ella como pasa con los herejes


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

Esa es la fraternidad que busca en ultimo termino el Papa mediante su pastoral.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

Tu pones el perjuicio de la duda contra el Papa, como hereje que eres con veneno sulfurico por las venas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

Se cumple, empleas tus poderes telepaticos para situar en la conciencia de Francisco el perjuicio de la duda, de que quiere hacer el mal.
Si fueras catolico y no un puerco farsante no harias tal cosa, en el peor de los caso podrías decir que esta equivocado o que es corto de entendederas, pero atribuirle un deseo consciente de hacer el mal delata tu animosidad contra el Vicario de Cristo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Oct 2020)

Totalmente pretenciosa tu conclusión, como no podia ser en un puerco farsante. Si está preocupado en 1º lugar que los niños tengan educación y 2º alimento, como buen Cristiano puede dejar de lado la pretension de que eso se haga SOLO del modo catolico. Si se peude hacer del modo catolico mejor que mejor, pero sino se puede pues habra que tirar. Seguramente un puerco farsante de tu vil ralea preferiria dejar morirse de hambre al niño antes de que lo atiendan los anglicanos por ejemplo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Oct 2020)

Y? curas que le daban al vino han existido y quizas otros que recomendaban practicas poco saludables en su ignorancia y eso no refuta la Iglesia del momento.
Aguanta las ansias venenificas para algo con mas sustancia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Oct 2020)

El papa se pone un gorro de globos
vs
herejes acusan al Papa de ser el anticristo

calibren el nivel de azufre en uno y otro


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Oct 2020)

Interesesantisimo, la rebelión de Coré, en donde tratan de derrocar a quien Dios a puesto como autoridad:

Bible Gateway passage: Números 16 - Dios Habla Hoy

_Un levita descendiente de Quehat, llamado Coré, hijo de Ishar, y tres hombres más de la tribu de Rubén, llamados Datán y Abiram, hijos de Eliab, y On, hijo de Pélet, 2 se rebelaron contra Moisés. A ellos se les unieron otros doscientos cincuenta israelitas, hombres de autoridad en el pueblo, que pertenecían al grupo de consejeros y tenían buena fama. _

_ Realmente Aarón no es nadie para que hablen mal de él; es contra el Señor contra quien tú y tus compañeros se han rebelado. 

Señor les dijo a Moisés y Aarón:
¡Apártense de ese pueblo, que voy a destruirlo en un momento!

El sacerdote Eleazar recogió los incensarios de bronce que habían presentado los hombres que murieron en el incendio, y ordenó que los convirtieran en láminas para recubrir el altar. 40 (17.5) Ésta fue una advertencia a los israelitas de que nadie, aparte de los descendientes de Aarón, podía acercarse al altar para ofrecer incienso al Señor; de lo contrario, le pasaría lo que a Coré y a sus compañeros. Y todo se hizo tal como el Señor se lo había ordenado a Eleazar por medio de Moisés. 

41 (17.6) Al día siguiente, todo el pueblo de Israel empezó a hablar contra Moisés y Aarón. Decían:

—¡Ustedes están matando al pueblo del Señor!

42 (17.7) Y todos se arremolinaban alrededor de Moisés y Aarón; pero ellos se dirigieron a la tienda del encuentro. En ese momento la nube la cubrió y se apareció la gloria del Señor. 43 (17.8) Entonces Moisés y Aarón fueron al frente de la tienda del encuentro, 44 (17.9) y el Señor le dijo a Moisés:

45 (17.10) —¡Apártense de toda esa gente, que los voy a destruir en un momento!

Moisés y Aarón se inclinaron hasta tocar el suelo con la frente, 46 (17.11) y Moisés le dijo a Aarón:
_
_—Trae tu incensario, ponle brasas del altar y échale incienso; vete en seguida a donde está el pueblo y pide a Dios perdón por ellos, porque la ira del Señor se ha encendido y la plaga ya comenzó._

MUCHO OJO


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Oct 2020)

Tu para llegar a la conclusión de que el Papa es el anticristo, lo has tenido que juzgar, cosa que lo tienes prohibido.
A ti ya te he oido aqui clamar que antes obedecerás a tu conciencia!

Que es lo que clamaban los Corenitas, que como sabes fueron tragados por la tierra

_—¡Basta ya de privilegios! Todo el pueblo ha sido consagrado por Dios, y el Señor está con todos nosotros. _


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Oct 2020)

A ver granuja, que para llegar a una conclusión de si es Papa o no Papa, lo tienes que juzgar y eso significa anteponer tu conciencia al mandato de obediencia de Dios. Tal cosa no lo puedes hacer sin revelarte.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Oct 2020)

Pero ponte en lo siguiente @Kairós, no comparto la idea pero que pasaría si Dios hubiera puesto a propósito a un pelotudo argentino a dirigir su rebaño para castigarlo, no seria la primera vez que pone a su pueblo a vagar por el desierto para que se le demuestre obediencia.

Mucho ojo, que el Papa puede no ser nadie, pero....
_
Realmente Aarón no es nadie para que hablen mal de él;* es contra el Señor contra quien tú y tus compañeros se han rebelado. *_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Oct 2020)

No puedes juzgar a quien tiene autoridad dada por Dios


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Oct 2020)

Non sequitur. Lo que me tienes que refutar es que tú si estas en posición de juzgar a quien Dios a puesto como autoridad. Y una vez que se ha determinado que tú si puedes juzgar a quien Obstenta la catedra de Pedro, entonces determinas que es Papa o no Papa, pero no antes.

Ademas que en ningún lado de las escrituras dice tal cosa que la catedra de pedro sera el anticristo, esa es una exegesis adventista suya, lo que si dice es que el hades no prevalecerá sobre la iglesia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Oct 2020)

non sequitur, no me traigas videos de corenitas donde no procede. Justificate como juez que juzga a lo que Dios a dado autoridad, es lo que te pido. Dime algo como esto:

_—¡Basta ya de privilegios! Todo el pueblo ha sido consagrado por Dios, y el Señor está con todos nosotros. ¿Por qué se levantan ustedes como autoridad suprema sobre el pueblo del Señor _

Los templos son construcciones fisicas y pueden ser confiscadas. Tu te sacas una exegesis chusquera de la manga por la cual el templo es la Ia Iglesia entendida como institución, cosa que sabes que no puedes concluir pues el Hades no puede tomar la Iglesia. Pero tienes un vicio en las venas que te puede, un ansia por blasfemar contra la Iglesia. La propaganda adventista.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El papa se pone un gorro de globos
> vs
> herejes acusan al Papa de ser el anticristo
> 
> calibren el nivel de azufre en uno y otro



Kairós parece tener el mismo fetichismo por los trajes que el fundador del Palmar de Troya

le da más importancia al rito y vestimenta que al contenido, como un fariseo cualquiera


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2020)

roquete, muceta, estola, la Tiara... etc, etc

lo dicho, lo tuyo se aproxima a la desviación que presentaba el fundador del Palmar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Oct 2020)

No se ha dejado ningún arma de destrucción masiva de los debates teológicos en el tintero, la onda expansiva de cuando a invocado al gorro de globos le ha llegado a San Agustín. Casi nos deja a oscuras del pulso electromagnético, se me ha calentado el cafe sobremanera cuando ha publicado el mensaje, un poder tan grande necesita contención y esas cartas solo se tienen que jugar contra los grandes ases del hades como ultimo recurso no asi por asi hombre, un poco de sentido de la proporcionalidad.



Bernaldo dijo:


> roquete, muceta, estola, la Tiara... etc, etc
> 
> lo dicho, lo tuyo se aproxima a la desviación que presentaba el fundador del Palmar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2020)

Aun no has dado argumento @Kairós s de las razones que te elevan a juez de Papas, los corenitas eran más honrados que las daban:

_—¡Basta ya de privilegios! Todo el pueblo ha sido consagrado por Dios, y el Señor está con todos nosotros. ¿Por qué se levantan ustedes como autoridad suprema sobre el pueblo del Señor_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2020)

No estas respondiendo a la cuestión, para decir que uno que sale del Concilio como Papa, no es Papa, tienes que argumentar que tienes autoridad para emitir ese juicio. Y no lo estas haciendo.
Tienes que presentar algo como el alegato de Core, ellos no fueron tan impíos de evitar la autoridad de Aaron sin dar razones del porqué ellos tenían autoridad equivalente. Tu impiedad es mayor.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (14 Oct 2020)

Yo creo en Dios y en la virgen María, pero la iglesia es una mafia nada más ni la casa de Dios ni ostias en vinagre, la iglesia que tiene millones y millones en sus arcas y va pidiendo limosna cada vez que vas a un entierro, miserables, luego no hablemos de los pederastas que hay dentro..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2020)

Tienes que dar razones por las que tú estas en posición de juzgar al Papa y no lo estas haciendo.
La autorización del juez se da al margen de la existencia de un codigo penal objetivo, existe un proceso de selección. Porque sino, cualquier imbecil se pone a discernir en asuntos que le vienen grandes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2020)

Mucho más que lo que conserva en sus arcas ha gastado la iglesia en:
_benecifencia sanitaria y educacional
_pagar a maestros artesanos creando trabajos de alta calidad



SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Yo creo en Dios y en la virgen María, pero la iglesia es una mafia nada más ni la casa de Dios ni ostias en vinagre, la iglesia que tiene millones y millones en sus arcas y va pidiendo limosna cada vez que vas a un entierro, miserables, luego no hablemos de los pederastas que hay dentro..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2020)

Para decir que no son Papas tienes que juzgar a uno que ha salido como tal de un Concilio, necesitas justificar tu autoridad y no lo haces.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (14 Oct 2020)

Caballero dios no quiere que vayamos a un gran y costoso convento a escuchar sermones de horas, claro, como hacen las señoras mayores, hacen todos los pecados habidos y por haber y luego van corriendo los domingos a la iglesia, lo que hay que hacer es ser lo mejor posible con el prójimo y ya esta, ser humilde, no como la iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2020)

Si es muy sencillo @Kairós, no escondas la cabeza como un avestruz porque se ve. Para juzgar a un reo lo primero que tienes que hacer es justificar que eres juez: _miren, yo soy buen-hombre al que el Rey me designa, aquí esta la carta._

Y una vez que te has justificado te pones a juzgar, porque sino lo que haces es emitir opiniones, y a ti no se te permite socavar una autoridad por una opinión.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (14 Oct 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mucho más que lo que conserva en sus arcas ha gastado la iglesia en:
> _benecifencia sanitaria y educacional
> _pagar a maestros artesanos creando trabajos de alta calidad



Bengaaa venga hombre, ahora háblame de Cáritas, menuda cara, a Cáritas lleva la comida EL PUEBLO y luego van por allí diciendo "Cáritas a donado x comida" andaaa anda que no hombre, no voy a negar que hay curas que siguen los pasos de Dios, pero hay otros muchos que siguen los pasos del diablo, y cuando digo muchos es MUCHOS, porque algunos no parecen la imagen de Dios parecen militares con sotana, no me jodas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2020)

Tu nivel de credibilidad cae en picado si dices chorradas, a mi el postmodernismo me parece basura y no discuto con payasos, la red asistencial que ha montado y montó la iglesia en la historia allí donde ha tenido hegemonía no tiene parangón en el mundo. Es un hecho objetivo. Mientras que la red de campos de trabajo forzados y colas de racionamiento que ha montado la izmierda tampoco la tiene. Asi que no me nieges evidencias y argumentame con seriedad.



SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Bengaaa venga hombre, ahora háblame de Cáritas, menuda cara, a Cáritas lleva la comida EL PUEBLO y luego van por allí diciendo "Cáritas a donado x comida" andaaa anda que no hombre, no voy a negar que hay curas que siguen los pasos de Dios, pero hay otros muchos que siguen los pasos del diablo, y cuando digo muchos es MUCHOS, porque algunos no parecen la imagen de Dios parecen militares con sotana, no me jodas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Oct 2020)

La iglesia sus arcas las llenaba de donaciones. Y ese dinero luego iba por ejemplo a pagar a maestros artesanos, gente como Miguel Angel, o un tallista de un pueblo random o una costurera de X. La iglesia ha sido el mecenas de una bastisima familia de artesanos, y a propiciado la maestria en las artes. Algo que la izmierda marxista tendria que valorar sino fuera porque la izmierda es una mera herramienta revolucionaria de pongame yo y mandando mucho, donde estas tu.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Oct 2020)

Si es solo profeta entonces es más que profeta:

_15 «Y ustedes, ¿quién dicen que soy Yo?», les preguntó* Jesús. 16 Simón Pedro respondió: «Tú eres el Cristo, el Hijo del Dios viviente».

17 Entonces Jesús le dijo: «Bienaventurado eres, Simón, hijo de Jonás, porque esto no te lo reveló carne ni sangre, sino Mi Padre que está en los cielos._

Y si el imán dice que es profeta, entonces se sigue que es Hijo de Dios. Si dice que no es Hijo de Dios, entonces tampoco puede ser profeta porque miente.

Pero vamos eso es asunto del tal Mc Donaught, que has tenido que rebuscar en la internet entre medio millon de sacedotes que hay en el mundo para encontrar una cosa. Cherry picking. Seguro que entre ellos también hay un par de sacerdotes que malversan sagradas formas y que los ha habido en la historia puedes darlo por descontado. te merodeas en lo extremal de la distribucion de probabilidad para hacernoslo pasar por lo comun, pero si haces eso, en cualquier epoca te lo va a dar, mira sino al mismo judas iscariote


----------



## Tomate-chan (21 Oct 2020)

EL CISMA SE ACERCA. Total violacion del sexto mandamiento de la ley de dios.

El Papa respalda las uniones homosexuales


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2020)

Vamos que nunca casará homosexuales , como regatea el pive ante el acoso del satanismo. VAmos que si un omo quiere casarse que se una civilmente por el heztado y deje de dar la brasa.
Y los crios adoptados por los homo no los puedes dejar fuera de la iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2020)

No ha fomentado nada, ha dicho que quien establecer una "union" aberrante que se valla al heztado a dar la murga.
Si lo fomentara o estubiere de acuerdo lo instituiria en la Iglesia, cosa que no hace.
Estas calumniando.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2020)

primero habla de los niños homosexuales que no se pueden echar de la familia ni de la iglesia y en el segundo habla de que se vallan a dar la murga a lo civil, que formen una S.A para pagar menos impuestos o lo que sea. No esta diciendo que deban nefar.

Tendrias razon si dijera que esas uniones se tienen que hacer dentro de la iglesia, pero dice que CERO.
Si estubiera de acuerdo bendeciria esa union en una iglesia pero no lo hace porque no esta de acuerdo, esta claro y meridiano el tema asi queno calumnies


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2020)

otro disparo chusquero con polvora mojada del sedegarajismo, si el Papa estubiera a favor o considerara moralmente aceptable la homosexualidad permitiria ese matrimonio por la iglesia como lo hacen los protestontos. Pero no lo hace, y eso es signo de que no lo considera moralmente aceptable.
las uniones civiles ya sean homosexuales o heterosexuales son una farsa
Tiro por la culata sedegarajistas calumniadores


----------



## paria1990 (22 Oct 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> primero habla de los niños homosexuales que no se pueden echar de la familia ni de la iglesia y en el segundo habla de que se vallan a dar la murga a lo civil, que formen una S.A para pagar menos impuestos o lo que sea. No esta diciendo que deban nefar.
> 
> Tendrias razon si dijera que esas uniones se tienen que hacer dentro de la iglesia, pero dice que CERO.
> Si estubiera de acuerdo bendeciria esa union en una iglesia pero no lo hace porque no esta de acuerdo, esta claro y meridiano el tema asi queno calumnies



Sigue sin ser de recibo. Es como pedir cobertura legal para los universitarios amanzebados o cobertura legal para las parejas polígamas.

Hoy todos los medios de comunicación están diciendo que la Iglesia apoya las uniones civiles (condenadas tanto por JP II y Benedicto en 2003 como por Francisco en Amoris Laetitia). Y hoy tienes a James Martin o al cardenal Tobin diciendo que ha habido un cambio cuando eso no es posible. ¿Dónde está el Vaticano para desmentirlo y acabar con la confusión?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2020)

no sabemos ni la pregunta que le hicieron para contextualizar la respuesta
la sabes tú? porque igual le pregunta que pasa con los hijos de las parejas hemosexuales si van a tener menos derechos civiles que las parejas de union civil heterosexuales, y el responda bueno, como la union civil es porca miseria que les den cobertura civil para sus IRPF, pero que la iglesia pasa del asunto como esta tacitamente implicado en la respuesta del Papa. Se encarge el heztado de las cosas del heztado.

vuelvo a repetir que el papa no puede estar a favor del gaimonier cuando lo proscribe en la Iglesia, cuando karies o cualquier otro afirma tal cosa, evidentemente esta mintiendo





paria1990 dijo:


> Sigue sin ser de recibo. Es como pedir cobertura legal para los universitarios amanzebados o cobertura legal para las parejas polígamas.
> 
> Hoy todos los medios de comunicación están diciendo que la Iglesia apoya las uniones civiles (condenadas tanto por JP II y Benedicto en 2003 como por Francisco en Amoris Laetitia). Y hoy tienes a James Martin o al cardenal Tobin diciendo que ha habido un cambio cuando eso no es posible. ¿Dónde está el Vaticano para desmentirlo y acabar con la confusión?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2020)

vais a estar calumniando contra el papa de que apoya el matrimonio gay hasta el final de los tiempos. que si anticristo aqui y anticristo alla, y cuando llegue la tribulacion la iglesia no habra casado a nada que no sea hombre y mujer. Y que va a pasar con vuestras acusaciones?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2020)

esto los sensacionalistas criptoadventistas no lo ponen, no erosiona luego que no se sepa


----------



## paria1990 (22 Oct 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no sabemos ni la pregunta que le hicieron para contextualizar la respuesta
> la sabes tú? porque igual le pregunta que pasa con los hijos de las parejas hemosexuales si van a tener menos derechos civiles que las parejas de union civil heterosexuales, y el responda bueno, como la union civil es porca miseria que les den cobertura civil para sus IRPF, pero que la iglesia pasa del asunto como esta tacitamente implicado en la respuesta del Papa. Se encarge el heztado de las cosas del heztado.
> 
> vuelvo a repetir que el papa no puede estar a favor del gaimonier cuando lo proscribe en la Iglesia, cuando karies o cualquier otro afirma tal cosa, evidentemente esta mintiendo



Ya hay un vídeo del documental donde se ve que él no dice nada de aprobar uniones civiles (ni siquiera usa la palabra "unión"). De hecho en un momento dado dice que los actos homosexuales no son aprobados por la Iglesia.




El problema es que ahora tienes a cardenales como Tobin y curas progres como James Martin (que hace años que deberían estar fuera de la Iglesia) apuntándose a las uniones civiles y nadie en el Vaticano exigiéndoles que dejen de decir herejías. Y como resultado, a millones de católicos confusos y a otros tantos que por no querer contradecir lo que supuestamente ha dicho el Papa están justificando una aberración.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2020)

de que confusión me estas hablando? 
aqui la confusion la traeis de casa que temblais ante cualquier asunto, no sabeis distinguir lo que es pastoral de dogmatico, ni sabeis distingir lo que es una obra social o enmarcado en los derechos humanos de lo que es apologetica catolica. No teneis punto de madurez ninguna, pensais con un fanatismo adolescencial.

aver...... las uniones civiles son porca miseria, son tramites administrativos que tienen consecuencias en derecho y fiscales NADA MAS. Seguimos sin saber cual es el contexto de la pregunta, lo que ha contestado será en el marco de los derechos humanos para evitar que los homos sean colgados de gruas y se circunscribe al ambito del estado. No ha dicho nada del Sagrado Matrimonio.



paria1990 dijo:


> Ya hay un vídeo del documental donde se ve que él no dice nada de aprobar uniones civiles (ni siquiera usa la palabra "unión"). De hecho en un momento dado dice que los actos homosexuales no son aprobados por la Iglesia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2020)

Mientes, si lo apoyara lo prescribiria para la iglesia.
Lo que hace es como quien se encuentra ante el problema de la drogadiccion y dice, bueno que remedio, que el eztado ponga puestos de metadona. Es una aproximacion operativa para los heztados, que todos sabemos y el papa sabe que tales cosas son mal vistas a ojos de Dios y son muerte.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2020)

_Se habla de familias diversificadas, de muchos tipos de familia, pero la familia como imagen de Dios, entre hombre y mujer, es una sola"_

FRANCISCO I - el ahntischrisohhh

Día Internacional de la Familia | ILFAM

_Es una realidad objetiva y cierta, necesaria al ser humano, desde que nace y a lo largo de toda su existencia. El hijo-a necesita de quienes hicieron posible su vida, de dos figuras, paterna y materna, diferentes y a la vez complementarias. _

FRANCISCO I - la bheegggtia del pacocalipsihhg


----------



## BGA (22 Oct 2020)

Es que ese es el problema, no lo que dice sino lo que dicen que dijo, que es lo que llega por los medios a la gente. Como no podemos convertirnos todos en doctores de la noche a la mañana y como tampoco podemos cambiar las líneas editoriales, ¿qué deberíamos hacer, acaso callarnos y retirarnos del mundo ordenadamente? Hay que combatir lo que es malo no lo que usa el mal como medio para sus maldades, y una de las características más claras del mal es la "inversión" que vemos en todos los aspectos, desde los valores tradicionales a los contextos. La cuestión es reconocer de qué lado se está y actuar en consecuencia. Algunos lo tienen tan claro que ya saben que su enemigo no es otro que este Papa. Sobran los comentarios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2020)

Es que es amarillismo, eso es justamente el asunto, amarillismo fabricado por fuerzas antiCatólicas.
Aqui toda la puercada adventista estuvo lanzando calumnias sin cesar contra el Papa que tras el sinodo de la amazonia hiban a ordenar de sacerdotes a gente casada y a mujeres. Y no sucedió nada de eso, pero las calumnias allí quedan. El papa nunca va a poder demostrar su inocencia porque después de cada acusación surge una nueva.

Y es el Papa, el que tiene por herencia las llaves del cielo, es una pieza Clave en la teología porque no existe opinión que pueda derribarlo. En nuestra sociedad se ha perdido la noción de jerarquía, orden y ascendencia, se piensa la gente que en la Iglesia las cosas se fundamentan y siguen al modo de las casa putas, sino me gusta me monto un cisma porque yo lo valgo como hizo lucifebre o insulto gravemente al papa. Cuando la Iglesia es un Ejercito que tiene al Papa de Legado y a Dios de Emperador, y no es soldado mas que Legado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2020)

por cierto que @karies aun no nos ha razonado de donde saca la autoridad para constituirse en juez de lo que ha sido designado en un Sagrado Concilio. A los corenitas Dios los destruyo y eso que habian razonado el porqué se consideraban con autoridad para tratar de tu a tu con Aaron.

—¡Basta ya de privilegios! Todo el pueblo ha sido consagrado por Dios, y el Señor está con todos nosotros. ¿Por qué se levantan ustedes como autoridad suprema sobre el pueblo del Señor? 

20 y el Señor les dijo a Moisés y Aarón:

21 —¡Apártense de ese pueblo, que voy a destruirlo en un momento!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2020)

Traes a tito Benedicto como ejemplo, pero el sedegarajismo tambien lo tiene enfilao como usurpador.
Hagan lo que hagan vas a tener ataques a la iglesia, que el papa haga y diga lo que bien estime. Nada mas


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Oct 2020)

cómo? que como la prensa está entregada a la difamación va a dejar de cumplir con su cometido?

lo que faltaba, hombre...

quienes os tragáis los titulares impactantes igual lo que teníais es que acostumbraros a tirar un poco del hilo si os interesa el tema, y si no os interesa… pues a saltar de página

pero yo os digo lo que os pasa, os resulta muy cómodo creeros eso que os cuentan… os confirma en vuestra posición de distancia


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Oct 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Traes a tito Benedicto como ejemplo, pero el sedegarajismo tambien lo tiene enfilao como usurpador.
> Hagan lo que hagan vas a tener ataques a la iglesia, que el papa haga y diga lo que bien estime. Nada mas



el gran "mérito" del amigo K Kareos es su coherencia, dentro de su avería, y es que en consistencia con sus "argumentos" mete en el mismo saco a toda una serie de papas post CVII

quines ensalzan a Benedicto o a Juan Pablo II para contraponerlos a Francisco que pasen por caja del Kairós, a ver cómo le rebaten que emplee los mismos argumentos que ellos emplean contra Francisco

gracias a esto, gente como Contrarrevolución han sido capaces de reaccionar a tiempo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Oct 2020)

cada conciencia es una Victoria inmensa

k karies es coherente de esa forma, ya me entiendes. Coherencia luterana



Bernaldo dijo:


> el gran "mérito" del amigo K Kareos es su coherencia, dentro de su avería, y es que en consistencia con sus "argumentos" mete en el mismo saco a toda una serie de papas post CVII
> 
> quines ensalzan a Benedicto o a Juan Pablo II para contraponerlos a Francisco que pasen por caja del Kairós, a ver cómo le rebaten que emplee los mismos argumentos que ellos emplean contra Francisco
> 
> gracias a esto, gente como Contrarrevolución han sido capaces de reaccionar a tiempo.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Oct 2020)

eso hacen los "ateocatólicos", gustavobuenistas, etc... que crean otros para que no se me venga abajo el chiringo

y si así acaban todos… ponerse en que sean otros los que crean, se les acaba viniendo justo abajo


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Oct 2020)

se le llama fuero interno y aquí no se habla de imponer nada a nadie, ni de que nadie se defina explícitamente
pero lo está haciendo ya quien por sistema está predispuesto a dar credibilidad a cualquier rumor que deje en entredicho al papa

como digo, en su grillada Kairós es mucho más coherente que los que se dedican a especular que si este papa no pero el anterior sí, que si este un hereje pero el anteúltimo no... cuando la continuidad es bastante evidente


----------



## Cuncas (23 Oct 2020)

Es penoso que haya que recordarles a los pachamameros de la secta conciliar una y otra vez todas las barbaridades que hemos tenido que aguantar de ese chamán de pacotilla. Está visto que su conocimiento de la Doctrina de la Iglesia está a la par de su memoria de pez de pecera.

Habrá que recordarles qué tipo de espumarajos vomita una y otra vez este chamancillo impresentable.



No está diciendo la historia de fracaso de Jesús como hombre, que también sería herejía. Está muy claro lo que está diciendo. Se refiere a Dios directamente y lo trata de fracasado. No hay excusas, por vomitar esta barbaridad no solamente queda excomulgado ipso facto de la Iglesia, ya que siendo un "religioso" formado sabe perfectamente la divina finalidad de la Pasión de Cristo siendo así un hereje formal que además se reitera en la herejía, sino que también automáticamente deja de ser Papa, si alguna vez llegó a serlo.

Este chamancillo sabe perfectamente lo que realmente significa la Pasión de Cristo, su Inmolación por todos nosotros en la Santa Cruz que nos abrió, a vivos y a muertos, las puertas de los Cielos. ESO NO ES UN FRACASO. DIOS NO FRACASA. Cualquier católico mínimamente formado sabe esto. Y no hablo de Ariki o BGA que ya han demostrado conocer menos el catecismo que un niño de 10 años a medio catequizar. Hablo de aquellos que por conveniencia y por idolatra papolatría toleran todo tipo de insultos y blasfemias a Dios, Nuestro Señor.

Ahora bien, los que siguen sus palabras, los que siguen su ejemplo, los que defienden sus blasfemias e insultos al Altísimo que tengan en cuenta que llegado el momento también pueden ser obligados a seguirle a donde él acabe, como idólatras papólatras que son que anteponen a ese miserable a Dios.


----------



## BGA (23 Oct 2020)

Ser buen católico es difícil pero no es complicado de entender. Lo primero se define solo y lo segundo necesita de la confianza desde el Papa para abajo. Una ve se tiene es como ir de la mano pues esa confianza cubre lagunas que no todo el mundo puede llenar con conocimientos profundos. La idea del Buen Pastor capaz de sostener y orientar al rebaño. Ésto ahora se mira muy mal y su reverso implica que cada cual debe aplicarse a fondo en desvelar los misterios de la Escrituras y todo lo que no sea eso es borreguismo que mueve a desprecio. Cosas de los protestantes que ya tenemos hasta en la sopa por la incesante colonización cultural. El caso paradójico es que estos ilustrados en asuntos religiosos luego se comportan como verdaderos rebaños sedientos de líderes. Libre examen que confiere una enorme autonomía de conciencia y que en todo lo demás van a lo que digan sus jefes. Justo al revés que entre los católicos. 

Y ése podría ser el motivo de los continuos ataques al Papa, como si se hubieran dado cuenta de que sin Pastor, el rebaño católico queda completamente desorientado. Al final la presa podría ser que no fuera quien lo parce sino nosotros mismos. Tiene sentido como obra diabólica conocida de hacer penetrar la duda con la consiguiente falta de confianza que ya entiendo es un tesoro católico. Cuando no es porque dijo o dejó de decir, aparece el comodín liberaloide que afirma tajantemente que no es necesario ningún intermediario para "hablar" con Dios. Dicho así suena solemne y maduro como si esa comunicación fuera constante y de calidad, sin ruidos ni interferencias y de una espiritualidad tan subida que ni el mundo con sus atractivos ni el hombre con sus debilidades fueran capaces de romper ese "contacto" con sonidos de zumbidos e imágenes con parásitos... Vamos, lo que viene siendo un éxtasis permanente e imperturbable o acaso otra cosa, como una sublimación idealista que al tenerla en mente suple con creces no ser tan real como quiere darse a entender. 

De ser así, y sospecho que algo debe tener de cierto, la excusa o la coartada de que el Papa es o deja de ser, es la justificación aparentemente legítima de llevar adelante acciones menos evidentes y confesables, que como digo, irán en contra de ese tesoro de confianza para que desparezca de nuestros corazones convirtiéndonos aún más en ovejas perdidas asequibles al Lobo. Además, esa confianza en la cabeza visible no termina en él sino en Cristo que dijo que su Iglesia prevalecerá. Confiar en el Papa es a la postre la manifestación de una confianza mayor. Podría hablarse de una cadena de confianza en la que cada eslabón tiene su razón de ser hasta el extremo que somos cada uno. Puede haber errores, fisuras, dudas y lo que quieran, pero si de verdad Cristo está presente en nuestras vidas no tiene sentido tanto escándalo. ¿Permitiría Cristo una burla constante y duradera de nuestra confianza sincera en Él y en el Trono de Pedro? ¿Tendría sentido una prueba semejante cuyo alcance interesa a toda Su Iglesia y a la noble confianza de sus fieles?

No es buena idea combatir al enemigo en su terreno por más que nos pueda el ardor guerrero. Puede ser tan simple como pensar en las consecuencias que tendría el ser ciertas sus afirmaciones. Si se dan cuenta, en este hilo se ha preguntado por alguna de ellas y no hay respuesta. Si fueran verdad tendrían la capacidad de bajar de las nubes de la especulación -difamación las más de las veces- hasta nuestros pies demostrando que ya no hay sacramentos; que Cristo se ha olvidado de nosotros a pesar de que no hemos sido los que iniciaron esta guerra porque aún tenemos confianza. Soy incapaz de asumir que la verdad en este sentido caiga a favor de los rebeldes pues en su condición de tales exhiben nula confianza y menos caridad. Si el Reino de los Cielos es para los humildes de corazón -que confían a pesar de todo- sería incomprensible que lo ganaran justo los más altivos y prestos a propagar entre nosotros esa desconfianza que barrería de nuestros corazones la poca humildad que por simples humanos nos queda...


----------



## paria1990 (23 Oct 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> de que confusión me estas hablando?
> aqui la confusion la traeis de casa que temblais ante cualquier asunto, no sabeis distinguir lo que es pastoral de dogmatico, ni sabeis distingir lo que es una obra social o enmarcado en los derechos humanos de lo que es apologetica catolica. No teneis punto de madurez ninguna, pensais con un fanatismo adolescencial.
> 
> aver...... las uniones civiles son porca miseria, son tramites administrativos que tienen consecuencias en derecho y fiscales NADA MAS. Seguimos sin saber cual es el contexto de la pregunta, lo que ha contestado será en el marco de los derechos humanos para evitar que los homos sean colgados de gruas y se circunscribe al ambito del estado. No ha dicho nada del Sagrado Matrimonio.



¿No hay confusión? ¿Entonces por qué estás defendiendo las uniones civiles cuando el Papa no ha hablado siquiera de uniones civiles? A esto es a lo que me refería cuando dije que hay católicos que por defender lo que supuestamente ha dicho el Papa están diciendo barbaridades. Lo correcto es decir la verdad: la Iglesia no puede pedir la legalización ni cobertura legal para las uniones civiles, como quedó claro en el 2003 y en Amoris Laetitia.


----------



## paria1990 (23 Oct 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mientes, si lo apoyara lo prescribiria para la iglesia.
> Lo que hace es como quien se encuentra ante el problema de la drogadiccion y dice, bueno que remedio, que el eztado ponga puestos de metadona. Es una aproximacion operativa para los heztados, que todos sabemos y el papa sabe que tales cosas son mal vistas a ojos de Dios y son muerte.



Muy bien, el Papa sabe que está mal visto. El problema es: ¿Lo saben los fieles? Porque me temo que la inmensa mayoría de católicos de a pie han dejado de tener claro si la Iglesia ve bien o mal las uniones civiles de homosexuales. Y que haya sacerdotes y obispos progres afirmando que el Papa ha pegado un golpe de timón y cambiado la posición de la Iglesia (mientras otros tantos dicen que todo sigue igual) no ayuda mucho.

Es que es eso. La Iglesia no puede consistir en que el Papa, Ariki, usted, yo y cuatro frikis más, que nos leemos el catecismo y los documentos papales, sepamos cuál es la posición real de la Iglesia mientras el 99% de católicos piensan que su hijo gay ya no hace falta que sea casto, que se puede emparejar por el Estado y listo.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Oct 2020)

que el 99% de la Iglesia piense eso es falso, es una percepción que están haciendo rular en las redes

igual lo que tienes que volver tu foco es contra los medios y preguntarte por qué se dedican a manipular y manipular entrevistas al papa con cortes absurdos, descontextualizaciones, etc, etc

Una vez más... lo que dijo el papa y no lo que dicen que quiso decir el papa



paria1990 dijo:


> Muy bien, el Papa sabe que está mal visto. El problema es: ¿Lo saben los fieles? Porque me temo que la inmensa mayoría de católicos de a pie han dejado de tener claro si la Iglesia ve bien o mal las uniones civiles de homosexuales. Y que haya sacerdotes y obispos progres afirmando que el Papa ha pegado un golpe de timón y cambiado la posición de la Iglesia (mientras otros tantos dicen que todo sigue igual) no ayuda mucho.
> 
> 
> 
> Es que es eso. La Iglesia no puede consistir en que el Papa, Ariki, usted, yo y cuatro frikis más, que nos leemos el catecismo y los documentos papales, sepamos cuál es la posición real de la Iglesia mientras el 99% de católicos piensan que su hijo gay ya no hace falta que sea casto, que se puede emparejar por el Estado y listo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Oct 2020)

Esto dice el papa

_El papa dice ley de convivencia civil, tienen derecho a estar cubiertos legalmente_

1º Confusión sobre un asunto de derecho heztatal?
Aqui lo que importa es la "confusion" de las cosas de la Iglesia, y el Papa no está diciendo nada sobre el matrimonio eclesiastico, que sigue siendo el mismo, no existe confusión. Confusion en el ambito de la iglesia es enmendarle al Papa o calumniarlo, sobre una cosa que dice sobre el heztado que es formalmente como si está hablando de futbol. El heztado no es el cuerpo de Cristo.

2º No estoy defendiendo las uniones civiles, ya he dicho lo que es una unión civil, un tramite administrativo que tiene ciertas ventajas fiscales y consecuencias legales en el estado. Pero desde una perspectiva MERAMENTE CIVIL, en un entorno de libertad religiosa, quizas el heztado cuando estudia operativamente a las parejas que se dan DE FACTO en la sociedad (ateos, excomulgados...) tenga que regular un tramite administrativo para que los hijos fuera de matrimonio tengan mejores posibilidades, quizas a esto se refiere el papa, NO SABEMOS LA PREGUNTA NI EL CONTEXTO. No se, es una forma de contextualizar las palabras del Papa. Pero esto no tiene nada que ver con la Iglesia, en donde se sabe que la forma es el matrimonio, lo que hace el Papa es una teleologia aplicada a los paramos de baal.



paria1990 dijo:


> ¿No hay confusión? ¿Entonces por qué estás defendiendo las uniones civiles cuando el Papa no ha hablado siquiera de uniones civiles? A esto es a lo que me refería cuando dije que hay católicos que por defender lo que supuestamente ha dicho el Papa están diciendo barbaridades. Lo correcto es decir la verdad: la Iglesia no puede pedir la legalización ni cobertura legal para las uniones civiles, como quedó claro en el 2003 y en Amoris Laetitia.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Oct 2020)

si nos han hecho dudar a cualquiera de nosotros que tenemos un cierto espíritu analítico y tiramos de los hilos... cómo no van a hacer dudar a gente descentrada?

pero toda esta cofusión viene en gran parte a través de prensa, por un lado, y por otro de un mecanismo sicológico por el que muchos se sienten a gusto con creerse esa falsedad... como justificación de su alejamiento VOLUNTARIO

una forma de decir, ves? al final es justo que yo me distancie de la Iglesia... cuando en el fondo lo que no quieren aceptar es alguna parte de la Doctrina que les incomoda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Oct 2020)

ese es el tema, que tenemos a victimas de las habladurias porque dejan que les calienten la oreja. Y de facto le estan atribuyendo mas confianza a los medios que al Papa, porque creen a los medios antes que al buen discernimiento del Papa.

Aqui hablando de confusiones y agitando la confusion protestonta de que hay que enmendarle al Papa, que de un Sagrado Concilio sale cualquier pelanas. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> igual lo que tienes que volver tu foco es contra los medios y preguntarte por qué se dedican a manipular y manipular entrevistas al papa con cortes absurdos, descontextualizaciones, etc, etc
> 
> Una vez más... lo que dijo el papa y no lo que dicen que quiso decir el papa


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Oct 2020)

pues igual has ido a dar con uno de los granos de la cuestión--> cargándome por conveniencia la credibilidad del Papa, dándo crédito a la difamación "se le pone a uno a huevo", ya tienes la disculpa que buscabas para deshacerte del paquete completo que es demasiado pesado... mientras vas diciendo "ves? la Iglesia es un nido de maricones, promueven la sodomía, etc, etc, están completamente podridos--no se les puede hacer caso, tó es mentira!"

la mayoría de quienes utilizan estos escudos se alejan para darse a cualquier historia alejada del catolicismo y la minoría que se deja seducir por supuestos tradicionalistas, sedevacantistas, etc.... usualmente acaba en auténticas casas de locos
(véanse palmartroyanos y diversas idas de olla que han ido saliendo por ahí, que a veces acaban incluso derivando en auténticos infiernos)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Oct 2020)

Claro, ese es el tema, que estamos juzgando aqui las palabras del papa al microscopio y atribuyendole una intencion perniciosa a su mente, o lo que ha echo un pive en una parroquia perdida, y mandandolos a todos al averno. Y luego abria que vernos a nosotros en nuestras vidas, no es sano en absuluto no escusarle al papa, que lleva una vida mucho mas perfecta que muchos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Oct 2020)

La cuestion es que exista un discurso en el ambito civil que confronte el sedegarajismo, porque estos han estado campando a sus anchas haciendose los muh pios y catolicos sin que nadie les haya cogido del disfraz y dicho _eh tu, malandrin. _Porque a la gente en cuanto les haces un poco de pedagogia de lo que significa un Papa en la iglesia, la trasmision apostolica de la autoridad, la invencibilidad de la iglesia ante el hades, se le disipan las nubes de azufre que se han propiciado para atacar a la Iglesia. Que es lo de siempre.



Bernaldo dijo:


> pues igual has ido a dar con uno de los granos de la cuestión--> cargándome por conveniencia la credibilidad del Papa, dándo crédito a la difamación "se le pone a uno a huevo", ya tienes la disculpa que buscabas para deshacerte del paquete completo que es demasiado pesado... mientras vas diciendo "ves? la Iglesia es un nido de maricones, promueven la sodomía, etc, etc, están completamente podridos--no se les puede hacer caso, tó es mentira!"
> 
> la mayoría de quienes utilizan estos escudos se alejan para darse a cualquier historia alejada del catolicismo y la minoría que se deja seducir por supuestos tradicionalistas, sedevacantistas, etc.... usualmente acaba en auténticas casas de locos
> (véanse palmartroyanos y diversas idas de olla que han ido saliendo por ahí, que a veces acaban incluso derivando en auténticos infiernos)


----------



## paria1990 (23 Oct 2020)

Bernaldo dijo:


> que el 99% de la Iglesia piense eso es falso, es una percepción que están haciendo rular en las redes
> 
> igual lo que tienes que volver tu foco es contra los medios y preguntarte por qué se dedican a manipular y manipular entrevistas al papa con cortes absurdos, descontextualizaciones, etc, etc
> 
> Una vez más... lo que dijo el papa y no lo que dicen que quiso decir el papa





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Esto dice el papa
> 
> _El papa dice ley de convivencia civil, tienen derecho a estar cubiertos legalmente_
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver, es que alguien tan oficialista como la Catholic News Agency (parecido a 13TV / Cope pero para todo el mundo anglosajón) lleva 2 días con el titular "el Papa llama a las uniones civiles entre homosexuales, un cambio frente a la posición anterior del Vaticano".
Catholic News Agency :: CNA

Por no hablar de curas y obispos progres muy conocidos que están afirmando esta mentira.

Y el Vaticano ni siquera ha sacado un comunicado para recordar que su posición sobre el asunto no ha cambiado. Repito, los 4 que estamos en este hilo podremos saber lo que defiende la Iglesia respecto a este asunto, pero la inmensa mayoría de fieles no se leen el catecismo de pe a pa. La función de la Iglesia es mantener la doctrina y difundirla de manera clara y cristalina, para santificar a los hombres y salvar sus almas. Si falla en esto, y lo que tenemos son abuelitas de rosario diario que creen que sus nietos gays pueden irse a vivir con sus parejas sin problemas, entonces algo está haciendo mal.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Oct 2020)

tú estás de broma o qué? pretenes que a cada difamación contra el papa y a cada manipulación de sus mensajes tenga que salir a hacer desmentidos?

vamos, que se comporte como un oveja y no como pastor… nos estás diciendo.

estáis montando una especie de juicio contra él basado en el desvarío mediático?



paria1990 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, es que alguien tan oficialista como la Catholic News Agency (parecido a 13TV / Cope pero para todo el mundo anglosajón) lleva 2 días con el titular "el Papa llama a las uniones civiles entre homosexuales, un cambio frente a la posición anterior del Vaticano".
> Catholic News Agency :: CNA
> 
> Por no hablar de curas y obispos progres muy conocidos que están afirmando esta mentira.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Oct 2020)

No hay ninguna confusión, el matrimonio por la iglesia solo admite una forma, los curas progres no podrán casar fuera de esta forma.

El papa no esta haciendo apologetica catolica cuando dice tal cosa, está diciendo una opinion que puede mejorar un estado de derecho laico. Es como si un misionero llega a territorio azteca y sin que tenga ningun poder sobre el Emperador, le dice oye, no estaria de más que cuando hagais los rituales (a sus demonios) no decapitéis a la gente. No esta diciendo que esos rituales estén bien, sino que entiende que de esa forma, dentro de lo que sucede de facto en el mundo como una realidad consumada en donde existe el pecado a espuertas, se sigua un bien de sus consejos. La apologetica catolica ya sabemos lo que dice de esos rituales. El papa es un men que es celibe de hecho como para tengamos aqui dudas de sus confusiones al respecto. Como una persona confundida puede meterse en una privacion que a muchos es insoportable, se le ha de presuponer un nivel de claridad bastante mas elevado en los asuntos de la concupiscencia



paria1990 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, es que alguien tan oficialista como la Catholic News Agency (parecido a 13TV / Cope pero para todo el mundo anglosajón) lleva 2 días con el titular "el Papa llama a las uniones civiles entre homosexuales, un cambio frente a la posición anterior del Vaticano".
> Catholic News Agency :: CNA
> 
> Por no hablar de curas y obispos progres muy conocidos que están afirmando esta mentira.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Oct 2020)

_ejque no me gusta que digan que va con publicanos y que no respeta el sabado, hay confusion_

dejalos que camelen



Bernaldo dijo:


> tú estás de broma o qué? pretenes que a cada difamación contra el papa y a cada manipulación de sus mensajes tenga que salir a hacer desmentidos?
> 
> vamos, que se comporte como un oveja y no como pastor… nos estás diciendo.
> 
> estáis montando una especie de juicio contra él basado en el desvarío mediático?


----------



## Sekum (23 Oct 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> 5º El CVII ha sido un éxito si se compara con lo que ha sucedido con la evolución de la población protestante en Europa, mientras que el numero de protestantes se ha reducido en un 25% el numero de católicos lo ha echo en un 10%. Lo que nos dice que el protestantismo genera 2,5 veces mas abandonos que la IGlesia del CVII. UN Existazo material.



Sin ser sedevacantista voy a replicar a este punto porque mi opinión en diametralmente la contraria.
1º Calificar exitazo una menor reducción en el número de creyentes es un consuelo de tontos, del mismo modo que no nos deberíamos sentir afortunados de tener cáncer en fase 2 cuando otros la tienen en fase 3 o 4.
2º Hay que hablar también de los católicos que han quedado, o mejor dicho de su catolicidad. Y para ilustrarlo algunos gráficos:





Como se puede ver, un país como España en la que hay en teoría un 70% pero sólo va a misa regularmente un 15%. Es decir, España está llena de católicos nominales y no practicantes. O lo que es lo mismo, únicamente el 20% de los católicos cumplen el _minimo minimorum _para ser considerados católicos de verdad y no sólo de nombre.

3º Mi principal crítica y la más importante es que asumes que el menor descenso es consecuencia del Concilio Vaticano II y no que el descenso es por su causa. (Causa principal, no única) Y esto es lo más fácil de mostrar:

Primero, durante la primera mitad del siglo XX la Iglesia creció en todos los sentidos, tanto bautizos, comuniones, matrimonios religiosos, conversiones, vocaciones religiosas y sacerdotales; incluido en países tradicionalmente protestantes, como Holanda donde llegó a haber un tercio de católicos o Reino Unido, donde hubo numerosas conversiones, incluidas personas notables como Tolkien o Evelyn Waugh:

(Conversiones Reino Unido)














Si encuentro algún gráfico más global lo iré añadiendo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Oct 2020)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Oct 2020)

Tienes que compararlo con un grupo de control, cosa que tú no haces. Y cuando lo comparas con las otras denominaciones cristianas de Europa, el catolicismo post CVII ha tenido un exitazo. Asi que no estaria de más en lugar de criticarlo por el CVII, felicitarlo por su acierto.



Sekum dijo:


> Sin ser sedevacantista voy a replicar a este punto porque mi opinión en diametralmente la contraria.
> 1º Calificar exitazo una menor reducción en el número de creyentes es un consuelo de tontos, del mismo modo que no nos deberíamos sentir afortunados de tener cáncer en fase 2 cuando otros la tienen en fase 3 o 4.
> 2º Hay que hablar también de los católicos que han quedado, o mejor dicho de su catolicidad. Y para ilustrarlo algunos gráficos:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sekum (23 Oct 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tienes que compararlo con un grupo de control, cosa que tú no haces. Y cuando lo comparas con las otras denominaciones cristianas de Europa, el catolicismo post CVII ha tenido un exitazo. Asi que no estaria de más en lugar de criticarlo por el CVII, felicitarlo por su acierto.



Para poder usar un grupo de control de verdad habría que comparar países donde se hubiese aplicado el CVII y otros donde no, cosa que obviamente no ha ocurrido.
Y en cierto modo he hecho lo que tu me pides:
En Holanda antes del Concilio el porcentaje de católicos crecía mientras que el de protestantes descendía. Tras el Concilio ambos caen, a diferentes velocidades, pero caen donde antes la evolución era la opuesta. Lo mismo puede decirse de Reino Unidos con los anglicanos.
Por otra parte, si la evolución hubiese sido "natural", el número de asistencia a los sacramentos (bautismos, matrimonios, ordenaciones, etc.) habría pasado ido reduciendo su crecimiento hasta permanecer estable y luego caer. Sin embargo alcanza un máximo en los años del Concilio para luego caer abruptamente.
Estarás de acuerdo conmigo que eso no es normal. Una sociedad no puede perder la religiosidad de repente sin un evento relevante en esos años que active dicha caída.
Por otro lado, he encontrado la evolución de los principales institutos religiosos por su número de miembros. Nuevamente no es comparable con los protestantes dado que no tienen religiosos:






No obstante, intentaré buscar más datos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Oct 2020)

Para tener un optimo experimento tendrías que tener comunidades donde se aplica el CVII y comunidades en las que no en el mismo pais y entornosocioeconomico. Pero eso no lo tienes. Así que como sucede con las Empresas, valoras el bien hacer del CEO en referencia a otras empresas del sector. Tu cuando valoras si alguien es bueno o malo, lo valoras con respecto a otras personas. Tu no puedes valorar intrinsecamente que tan bien gladiador es uno cuando se enfrenta a un Leon, si no tienes una referencia de como se comportan otros ante ese leon. Tu dices que el gladiador es malo porque el leon le ha metido 3 zarpazos, desentendiendote de que al resto de gladiadores el Leon a uno le a arrancado una pierda, el otro el brazo de la espada, y otro esta hecho trizas. Tampoco puedes comparar al gladiador consigo mismo de cuando se enfrentaba a un gato. En las postgeurras es normal que las vocaciones suban por el sufrimiento, y en las epocas de bonanza baje y ya ni hablamos del movimiento gippy y toda esa sudbersion que tubo lugar en los 60.





Sekum dijo:


> Para poder usar un grupo de control de verdad habría que comparar países donde se hubiese aplicado el CVII y otros donde no, cosa que obviamente no ha ocurrido.
> Y en cierto modo he hecho lo que tu me pides:
> En Holanda antes del Concilio el porcentaje de católicos crecía mientras que el de protestantes descendía. Tras el Concilio ambos caen, a diferentes velocidades, pero caen donde antes la evolución era la opuesta. Lo mismo puede decirse de Reino Unidos con los anglicanos.
> Por otra parte, si la evolución hubiese sido "natural", el número de asistencia a los sacramentos (bautismos, matrimonios, ordenaciones, etc.) habría pasado ido reduciendo su crecimiento hasta permanecer estable y luego caer. Sin embargo alcanza un máximo en los años del Concilio para luego caer abruptamente.
> ...


----------



## Sekum (23 Oct 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Para tener un optimo experimento tendrías que tener comunidades donde se aplica el CVII y comunidades en las que no en el mismo pais y entornosocioeconomico. Pero eso no lo tienes. Así que como sucede con las Empresas, valoras el bien hacer del CEO en referencia a otras empresas del sector. Tu cuando valoras si alguien es bueno o malo, lo valoras con respecto a otras personas. Tu no puedes valorar intrinsecamente que tan bien gladiador es uno cuando se enfrenta a un Leon, si no tienes una referencia de como se comportan otros ante ese leon. Tu dices que el gladiador es malo porque el leon le ha metido 3 zarpazos, desentendiendote de que al resto de gladiadores el Leon a uno le a arrancado una pierda, el otro el brazo de la espada, y otro esta hecho trizas. Tampoco puedes comparar al gladiador consigo mismo de cuando se enfrentaba a un gato. En las postgeurras es normal que las vocaciones suban por el sufrimiento, y en las epocas de bonanza baje y ya ni hablamos del movimiento gippy y toda esa sudbersion que tubo lugar en los 60.



Siguiendo con tus mismas metáforas. Si tenías una empresa que vendía un producto que mucha gente compraba y luego cambias dicho producto con uno diferente y tus ventas empiezan a caer, el problema es del nuevo producto (caso real, por cierto). Si tenías un gladiador que ganaba fácilmente al león pero que desde que le diste armas diferentes (y en cierto modo semejantes a las del resto de los gladiadores) empieza a recibir zarpazos, la culpa es de las armas nuevas que le diste. No estamos comparando dos denominaciones que iban mal y a partir del concilio una va menos mal que la otra sino que comparamos dos denominaciones en las que una iba bien y otra mal y que la que iba bien decide parecerse más a la que iba mal y termina yendo mal, menos mal pero mal. En todos estos casos, uno puede señalar con certidumbre cuando empezaron a cambiar las cosas a peor. Quizá menos mal que los otros, pero a mal.

Y respecto a los movimientos contraculturales de finales de los 60, los problemas que reflejan las gráficas empiezan justo durante el Concilio, es decir, la primera mitad de los años 60 y dichos movimientos subversivos empiezan a calar dentro de la Iglesia porque el mismo Concilio nos dice que hay que dialogar con el mundo moderno. Es como si una ciudad derriba sus murallas y luego se sorprende de que los bárbaros la invaden.


----------



## paria1990 (23 Oct 2020)

Bernaldo dijo:


> tú estás de broma o qué? pretenes que a cada difamación contra el papa y a cada manipulación de sus mensajes tenga que salir a hacer desmentidos?
> 
> vamos, que se comporte como un oveja y no como pastor… nos estás diciendo.
> 
> estáis montando una especie de juicio contra él basado en el desvarío mediático?





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No hay ninguna confusión, el matrimonio por la iglesia solo admite una forma, los curas progres no podrán casar fuera de esta forma.
> 
> El papa no esta haciendo apologetica catolica cuando dice tal cosa, está diciendo una opinion que puede mejorar un estado de derecho laico. Es como si un misionero llega a territorio azteca y sin que tenga ningun poder sobre el Emperador, le dice oye, no estaria de más que cuando hagais los rituales (a sus demonios) no decapitéis a la gente. No esta diciendo que esos rituales estén bien, sino que entiende que de esa forma, dentro de lo que sucede de facto en el mundo como una realidad consumada en donde existe el pecado a espuertas, se sigua un bien de sus consejos. La apologetica catolica ya sabemos lo que dice de esos rituales. El papa es un men que es celibe de hecho como para tengamos aqui dudas de sus confusiones al respecto. Como una persona confundida puede meterse en una privacion que a muchos es insoportable, se le ha de presuponer un nivel de claridad bastante mas elevado en los asuntos de la concupiscencia



Mira, si de verdad pensáis que los católicos no están confudidos desde hace 2 días acerca de este tema, solo os pido que salgáis un poco de vuestra Burbuja.

Vosotros y los 4 que estamos por aquí seremos super eruditos y tendremos acceso a la posición fetén de la Iglesia y el Papa, pero la mayoría de católicos se informan por su sacerdote, obispo, por la Catholic News Agency o por la COPE, y es inaceptable que lo que les estén diciendo es que la Iglesia ha cambiado su opinión y ahora apoya una unión homosexual, porque es falso. Y en vez de "mejorar el estado de derecho laico" (que ya acepta esto y aberraciones mucho mayores, así que el superconsejito de misionero es un poco anacrónico) lo único conseguido es confundir al personal de puertas para adentro.

Tal vez la solución sea crear una agencia de noticias vaticana (como se propuso ya en los tiempos del Concilio Vaticano I, pero nunca se hizo algo con cara y ojos), con sus medios acreditados y sus periodistas católicos sometidos a régimen disciplinario (y no tener que recurrir a Évoles de la vida). No sé, algo más que llorar por la desinformación de 4 sedevacantistas de Twitter.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Oct 2020)

que hay gente confundida, vale



paria1990 dijo:


> Mira, si de verdad pensáis que los católicos no están confudidos desde hace 2 días acerca de este tema, solo os pido que salgáis un poco de vuestra Burbuja.
> 
> Vosotros y los 4 que estamos por aquí seremos super eruditos y tendremos acceso a la posición fetén de la Iglesia y el Papa, pero la mayoría de católicos se informan por su sacerdote, obispo, por la Catholic News Agency o por la COPE, y es inaceptable que lo que les estén diciendo es que la Iglesia ha cambiado su opinión y ahora apoya una unión homosexual, porque es falso. Y en vez de "mejorar el estado de derecho laico" (que ya acepta esto y aberraciones mucho mayores, así que el superconsejito de misionero es un poco anacrónico) lo único conseguido es confundir al personal de puertas para adentro.
> 
> Tal vez la solución sea crear una agencia de noticias vaticana (como se propuso ya en los tiempos del Concilio Vaticano I, pero nunca se hizo algo con cara y ojos), con sus medios acreditados y sus periodistas católicos sometidos a régimen disciplinario (y no tener que recurrir a Évoles de la vida). No sé, algo más que llorar por la desinformación de 4 sedevacantistas de Twitter.


----------



## paria1990 (23 Oct 2020)

Sekum dijo:


> Siguiendo con tus mismas metáforas. Si tenías una empresa que vendía un producto que mucha gente compraba y luego cambias dicho producto con uno diferente y tus ventas empiezan a caer, el problema es del nuevo producto (caso real, por cierto). Si tenías un gladiador que ganaba fácilmente al león pero que desde que le diste armas diferentes (y en cierto modo semejantes a las del resto de los gladiadores) empieza a recibir zarpazos, la culpa es de las armas nuevas que le diste. No estamos comparando dos denominaciones que iban mal y a partir del concilio una va menos mal que la otra sino que comparamos dos denominaciones en las que una iba bien y otra mal y que la que iba bien decide parecerse más a la que iba mal y termina yendo mal, menos mal pero mal. En todos estos casos, uno puede señalar con certidumbre cuando empezaron a cambiar las cosas a peor. Quizá menos mal que los otros, pero a mal.
> 
> Y respecto a los movimientos contraculturales de finales de los 60, los problemas que reflejan las gráficas empiezan justo durante el Concilio, es decir, la primera mitad de los años 60 y dichos movimientos subversivos empiezan a calar dentro de la Iglesia porque el mismo Concilio nos dice que hay que dialogar con el mundo moderno. Es como si una ciudad derriba sus murallas y luego se sorprende de que los bárbaros la invaden.



El CV II, con los 4 "movimientos" que confluyen en él (movimiento patrístico, movimiento bíblico, movimiento litúrgico y movimiento ecuménico) puede ser una máquina de convertir protestantes si se usa de manera correcta. De hecho, muchas de las grandes figuras católicas en los EEUU e Hispanoamérica son conversos protestantes.

Pero _aplicado _como se hace comunmente, es decir, en una especie de competición con la Tradición y Liturgia anterior, se convierte en un deseo vago de mezclarse con el mundo, donde solo hablemos de dar de comer a los pobres materialmente, de migrantes y refugis y que si la Tierra se calienta o se resfría (vamos, de lo que diga ese día la tele). Resultado: los católicos de cuna prefieren donar a una ONG e ir de pachanga con los amigos los domingos que ir a misa. Total, Jesús me quiere, da igual lo que haga (o eso entendieron de la catequista, que pensó que explicar el infierno sería demasiado gore para los niños).


----------



## paria1990 (23 Oct 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que hay gente confundida, vale



Tu respuesta cínica en este asunto me recuerda a la de esos opusinos que votan en el Congreso a favor de cualquier barrabasada porque,_ ya se sabe_, que la plebe se intoxique en el pecado da igual mientras nosotros mantengamos nuestra atalaya intelectual.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Oct 2020)

paria1990 dijo:


> Mira, si de verdad pensáis que los católicos no están confudidos desde hace 2 días acerca de este tema, solo os pido que salgáis un poco de vuestra Burbuja.
> 
> Vosotros y los 4 que estamos por aquí seremos super eruditos y tendremos acceso a la posición fetén de la Iglesia y el Papa, pero la mayoría de católicos se informan por su sacerdote, obispo, por la Catholic News Agency o por la COPE, y es inaceptable que lo que les estén diciendo es que la Iglesia ha cambiado su opinión y ahora apoya una unión homosexual, porque es falso. Y en vez de "mejorar el estado de derecho laico" (que ya acepta esto y aberraciones mucho mayores, así que el superconsejito de misionero es un poco anacrónico) lo único conseguido es confundir al personal de puertas para adentro.
> 
> Tal vez la solución sea crear una agencia de noticias vaticana (como se propuso ya en los tiempos del Concilio Vaticano I, pero nunca se hizo algo con cara y ojos), con sus medios acreditados y sus periodistas católicos sometidos a régimen disciplinario (y no tener que recurrir a Évoles de la vida). No sé, algo más que llorar por la desinformación de 4 sedevacantistas de Twitter.



Catholic News Agency? Creo que eres tú quien tiene que dejar su burbuja.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Oct 2020)

En que soy cínico exactamente? Ten cuidado con tratar de corregir cosas que no tienes poder para corregir, tu no puedes más que la Iglesia.

Gente confundida la tienes durante toda la historia de la iglesia, de allí todos los heresiarcas que soplaron millones de almas a la Iglesia, los ultimos lucifebre los palmar del garaje... Cuando el cisma protestonto tampoco consta que la Iglesia realizará una campaña informadora masiva para refutar ante los fieles punto por punto las tesis de lutero. Lo que faltaba en ese entorno es que ademas viniera uno a decir que en el vaticano son una manga de inutiles que permiten que tales cosas sucedan.

Tu puedes como persona civil tratar de contener los ataques de esa manga servidores del azufre y a sus soberbios salvadores de la iglesia. Pero no te unas ademas a la critica contra la institucion que pretenden derriban. Que parece que nos vallas a traer una iglesia que va a durar mil años si te hacemos caso, y que sino la iglesia se va a pique. Mas tranquilo.




paria1990 dijo:


> Tu respuesta cínica en este asunto me recuerda a la de esos opusinos que votan en el Congreso a favor de cualquier barrabasada porque,_ ya se sabe_, que la plebe se intoxique en el pecado da igual mientras nosotros mantengamos nuestra atalaya intelectual.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Oct 2020)

seguimos esperando de donde sacas autoridad para juzgar a quien a designado un Sagrado Concilio y sudvertir nuestra mesa, pues eso vuelve debajo de la mesa

tienes el cerebro obcecado por el odio y la soberbia como para estar dispuesto a entender nada que diga el Santo Padre


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Oct 2020)




----------



## Bernaldo (23 Oct 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 466813



curioso, ahora kairós k karea acusaciones de obispos de eso que él llama "novus ordus"

a ver si ahora los va a considerar referentes...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2020)

sencillamente no me fio de los dimes y diretes
ya hemos tenido pruebas suficientes a lo largo de los 350 paginas del hilo
que haya dicho tal cosa fulano y mengano está por ver



Bernaldo dijo:


> curioso, ahora kairós k karea acusaciones de obispos de eso que él llama "novus ordus"
> 
> a ver si ahora los va a considerar referentes...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2020)

calumnias


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2020)

el Papa sabe muy bien las consecuencias de los concubinatos, adulterios y demás, de hecho es celibe.
vosotros soys de los que calumniariais contra un doctor porque le receta metadona a un heroinomano, porque le está pasando droga.


----------



## McNulty (24 Oct 2020)

Arrikitaun ya puedes casarte con tu novio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2020)

1/10 en la escala de provocación,
no se te toma en serio mc nuggets









McNulty dijo:


> Arrikitaun ya puedes casarte con tu novio.


----------



## McNulty (24 Oct 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> 1/10 en la escala de provocación,
> no se te toma en serio mc nuggets
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 467349



En el fondo me da pena el estado actual de tu iglesia, y en lo que se ha convertido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Oct 2020)

Más pena te dará cuando la tribulación, en donde quedará reducida a una mínima expresión de los que se niegan a llevar la marca de la bestia y les confisquen los Templos y exista impiedad por doquier. Pero está escrito, no obstante la Iglesia prevalecerá.



McNulty dijo:


> En el fondo me da pena el estado actual de tu iglesia, y en lo que se ha convertido.


----------



## Kokke (25 Oct 2020)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2020)

Quien firma el articulo?
Es para ver si su nombre aparece en la Biblia o al menos su cargo, para saber quien puede corregir a quien y quien tiene autoridad


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2020)

k kareos, ese no es el derecho canónico que rige actualmente desde 1917.
Ademas que a ti nadie te ha nombrado para interpretar o juzgar de acuerdo a ese codigo nada


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2020)

de rabiosa actualidad


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2020)

Supongo que el que firma el articulo, tambien el que le da pabulo, dicen:

_—¡Basta ya de privilegios! Todo el pueblo ha sido consagrado por Dios, y el Señor está con todos nosotros. ¿Por qué se levantan ustedes como autoridad suprema sobre el pueblo del Señor? _


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2020)

los cabos con Core se atan inmediatamente entre los que os arrogais autoridad de juzgar cuando nadie os la ha dado, para atacar a quien si se le ha concedido


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2020)

_Realmente Aarón no es nadie para que hablen mal de él; es contra el Señor contra quien tú y tus compañeros se han rebelado. _


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Oct 2020)

ok corenita, gracias por avisarnos de los lucifebres y la hermandad de los impios 13


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Oct 2020)

Invocando ese parrafo del apocalipsis como lo hacen los protestontos, como protestonto que eres.

Ya hemos visto casos de que se ceden iglesias para usos musicales laicos que lleva a cabo el ayuntamiento por ejemplo, y despues traicionan esta confianza por ejemplo llevando actuar a un albert pla que no guarda respeto ninguno


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Oct 2020)

Modificar biblias es cosa de protestontos.
Las intepretaciones inquinosas contra la iglesia tambien.
Deja de escenificar falsario adventista


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Oct 2020)

En absoluto, la Iglesia los incluyó en el canon.
La ramera que se emborracha, está ahy porque la iglesia quiso que estubiera.


----------



## paria1990 (3 Nov 2020)

*El Vaticano matiza las palabras del Papa sobre las uniones de gais*
*La Santa Sede dice que las declaraciones se sacaron de contexto y que en ningún caso cambian la doctrina sobre la materia*

*La doctrina no cambia*
La aclaración fue enviada por la Secretaría de Estado a los nuncios de todos los países. Una nota donde se asegura que las palabras no cambian la doctrina de la Iglesia. Además, se aclara que “hace más de un año, durante una entrevista, el papa Francisco respondió dos preguntas diferentes en sendos momentos distintos que, en el documental mencionado, fueron editadas y publicadas como una sola respuesta sin la debida contextualización, lo que generó confusión”. Algo que en ningún momento ha aclarado la oficina de prensa del Vaticano dos semanas después de que la noticia fuese publicada por todos los periódicos internacionales.

El Vaticano concluye en el documento remitido a las nunciaturas que “es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”. Nadie en ese momento imaginó que la Iglesia fuera a ver con buenos ojos el matrimonio entre homosexuales, tampoco que pensase en cambiar su posición sobre los actos sexuales entre gais (los considera pecado). Pero, de hecho, si la doctrina no cambia y se mantiene lo que fijó Joseph Ratzinger cuando era el prefecto para la Doctrina de la Fe, ni siquiera las uniones civiles tendrían el respaldo que les ha brindado el Papa.



Me alegro por la aclaración. Había demasiado "católico" herético homosexualista sembrando la confusión entre fieles y ajenos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Nov 2020)

era evidente que la doctrina no cambiaba  
el Papa explica cosas que eran autoexplicativas, pero claro hay que tener voluntad de comprender y el dedo paralelo al cañón y no en el gatillo.



paria1990 dijo:


> *La doctrina no cambia*
> 
> Me alegro por la aclaración. Había demasiado "católico" herético homosexualista sembrando la confusión entre fieles y ajenos.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Nov 2020)

pues ya vimos cómo los medios generales difundieron sin pudor la manipulación contra el papa pero no van a darle el mismo bombo a la salida al paso del Vaticano.

y es que difamar siempre es más fácil, a corto plazo consiguen salirse con la suya, pero solo a corto plazo

de todos modos, quienes se creen todas esas manipulaciones ES PORQUE QUIEREN Y SE SIENTEN CÓMODOS EN ESA MENTIRA, como digo siempre, porque sirve de coartada para rechazar el pack completo.

la cruzada actual está clarísimo que parte desde el mundillo liberalcapitalista que se siente directamente atacado por el planteamiento comunicativo de Francisco, olividando que es no solo es sino que se manifiesta un continuador de Juan Pablo II y de Benedicto XVI... 
… en este asunto al menos K Kairós tiene bastante más coherencia que los del mencionado mundillo.


----------



## BGA (5 Nov 2020)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pues ya vimos cómo los medios generales difundieron sin pudor la manipulación contra el papa pero no van a darle el mismo bombo a la salida al paso del Vaticano.
> 
> y es que difamar siempre es más fácil, a corto plazo consiguen salirse con la suya, pero solo a corto plazo
> 
> ...



Hay expresiones "felices" que alcanzan rápidamente un poder memético. Al caso les traigo este tan famoso defendido a capa y espada por los sectores liberales de raigambre claramente calvinista y por tanto con demasiados tics racistas como para que pasen desapercibidos: el pobrismo. Se une así, en un mismo término, dos piezas claves de origen religioso que por supuesto transciende a los calvinistas, a los que considero copias adaptadas a Europa del pensamiento "elegidista", predeterminista, y al fin, ateo, gnóstico, agnóstico, liberal, comunista y masón. Lo que parece distinto, e irreconciliable incluso, solo necesita dar unos pocos pasos para atrás para reconocerse en un hermandad superior, en un doble salto; hasta 1500 en la primera fase, y luego 1500 años más atrás. Las legañas del tiempo hasta el año cero de nuestra era y milenio y medio depués. En medio la única y verdadera evolución del hombre, llamada con buen criterio Edad Media, como la edad que "media" entre los dioses hechos a imagen y semejanza del hombre, y el hombre devenido en una especie de dios, no obstante sea tan implacable con los de su especie como antes lo fueran aquellos antiguos dioses.

Es la teología estúpidos, habría que decir y clamar a los cuatro vientos. Ningún sistema puramente humano puede sustraerse de su propia humanidad. Sistema y práctica no son lo mismo. Ese es un brochazo de pintor de fachadas convertido por obra y gracia del "relato" en fino artista conceptual.


----------



## paria1990 (16 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> era evidente que la doctrina no cambiaba
> el Papa explica cosas que eran autoexplicativas, pero claro hay que tener voluntad de comprender y el dedo paralelo al cañón y no en el gatillo.



Tan evidente no sería si tú te lanzaste a defender las uniones de homosexuales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Nov 2020)

donde he dicho otra cosa que el matrimonio no sea lo que es?

_ “es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”. _

donde he dicho otra cosa que el papa se referia a las cosas del heztado?

no calumnies



paria1990 dijo:


> Tan evidente no sería si tú te lanzaste a defender las uniones de homosexuales.


----------



## paria1990 (16 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> donde he dicho otra cosa que el matrimonio no sea lo que es?
> 
> _ “es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”. _
> 
> ...



Ya, y si el heztao pone aborto de 9 meses pues chachi guay porque es cosa del heztao y nosequé del heztao, y mientras los católicos catoliquísimos sepamos que está mal pues todo fenomenal.

Esa manera de pensar tiene de católica lo que yo de chino.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Nov 2020)

Pero que el heztado no es la Iglesia, a ver si el que tiene un problema vas a ser tu al confundir a Baal con la Iglesia. No es solo la union homo, es tambien la union hetero por el heztado que es una porca miseria. Tu dices que el heztado es un espacio de la comunidad de los creyentos y eso es falso. El Papa lo que hace es enfretarse a unos hechos consumados, igual que los misioneros se enfrentan a hechos consumados de tribus que ofician sacrificios rituales y les dice, bueno al menos no sacrifiques vidas a vuestros demonios. Eso no quiere decir que este a favor de los rituales sin muertos a los demonios, esta tratando de conseguir un mal menor en esa porca miseria de vida. Me parece sencillo de entender.



paria1990 dijo:


> Ya, y si el heztao pone aborto de 9 meses pues chachi guay porque es cosa del heztao y nosequé del heztao, y mientras los católicos catoliquísimos sepamos que está mal pues todo fenomenal.
> 
> Esa manera de pensar tiene de católica lo que yo de chino.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Nov 2020)

ya me he dau cuenta de que eres un personaje... dónde defiende el Ariki las uniones homosexuales?





paria1990 dijo:


> Tan evidente no sería si tú te lanzaste a defender las uniones de homosexuales.


----------



## paria1990 (16 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pero que el heztado no es la Iglesia, a ver si el que tiene un problema vas a ser tu al confundir a Baal con la Iglesia. No es solo la union homo, es tambien la union hetero por el heztado que es una porca miseria. Tu dices que el heztado es un espacio de la comunidad de los creyentos y eso es falso. El Papa lo que hace es enfretarse a unos hechos consumados, igual que los misioneros se enfrentan a hechos consumados de tribus que ofician sacrificios rituales y les dice, bueno al menos no sacrifiques vidas a vuestros demonios. Eso no quiere decir que este a favor de los rituales sin muertos a los demonios, esta tratando de conseguir un mal menor en esa porca miseria de vida. Me parece sencillo de entender.



Vamos a ver Ariki: una cosa es que la Iglesia apoye una propuesta de ley para restringir el aborto por supuestos en un país que tiene una ley por plazos, y otra bien diferente que la propuesta de la Iglesia para el aborto sea una ley de supuestos.

Pues en el caso de los homos lo mismo. Una cosa es que si en España se propusiera derogar la ley de matrimonio gay e ir a uniones civiles la Iglesia lo viera bien, y otra bien distinta que salga el Papa a decir que la posición de la Iglesia es que hay que legalizar las uniones civiles gays. No ya porque eso contradiga la doctrina de la Iglesia puesta negro sobre blanco por Ratzinger y Juan Pablo II y cree una inmensa confusión entre los fieles, sino porque hay decenas de países en latinoamérica y África que están deseando que la Iglesia ceda para entrar de lleno en la vía globohomo.



Bernaldo dijo:


> ya me he dau cuenta de que eres un personaje... dónde defiende el Ariki las uniones homosexuales?



En el comentario que respondo lo vuelve a hacer, confundiendo conceptos no sé muy bien con qué intención, pues afortunadamente el Vaticano ya ha rectificado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Nov 2020)

A ver, esto es lo que dice la aclaracion, que no rectificación, del Vaticano. Que el Vaticano y el Papa no están para rectificar nada ante ti chaval, bajate un poco de la caja de fruta.

_“es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”._

Y esto es lo que dices tú:

_En el comentario que respondo lo vuelve a hacer, confundiendo conceptos no sé muy bien con qué intención, pues afortunadamente el Vaticano ya ha rectificado._

Dices como si lo que digo estuviera fuera de juego de lo que ha dicho el Vaticano, cuando lo que hago es señalar es eso mismo ante los calumniadores, que el Papa en ningun momento ha modificado la tabla de los pecados ni lo que es un matrimonio, sino que se remite a cosas del heztado.

Sobre las uniones gayers yo tengo mi propia opinión que no he dicho aquí, lo que si he tratado es de BUSCAR UN CONTEXTO A LAS PALABRAS DEL PAPA, que como se ha visto en la nota aclaratoria iba por esos lares.

La iglesia está en contra del Aborto si, pero es comprensible que cuando los abortos se producen de facto y a paladas y como detras de cada aborto hay una puerca que termina teniendo trastornos serios, el papa puede pronunciarse a favor de que el heztado brinde apoyo psicologico a las puercas aborteras. Y las ratas saldran de sus escondrijos a decir que el papa apoya a las puercas aborteras o no se qué. Lo que no quita que es pecado GRAVISIMO abortar.



paria1990 dijo:


> Vamos a ver Ariki: una cosa es que la Iglesia apoye una propuesta de ley para restringir el aborto por supuestos en un país que tiene una ley por plazos, y otra bien diferente que la propuesta de la Iglesia para el aborto sea una ley de supuestos.
> 
> Pues en el caso de los homos lo mismo. Una cosa es que si en España se propusiera derogar la ley de matrimonio gay e ir a uniones civiles la Iglesia lo viera bien, y otra bien distinta que salga el Papa a decir que la posición de la Iglesia es que hay que legalizar las uniones civiles gays. No ya porque eso contradiga la doctrina de la Iglesia puesta negro sobre blanco por Ratzinger y Juan Pablo II y cree una inmensa confusión entre los fieles, sino porque hay decenas de países en latinoamérica y África que están deseando que la Iglesia ceda para entrar de lleno en la vía globohomo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Nov 2020)

la palabra rectificar es algo maliciosa

simplemente han salido al paso de la manipulación mediática y la distorsión malintencionado

al final no sabe uno si salir al paso de cada historia de estas es positivo, es cederle el control de la pelota al enemigo

qué hacéis algunos haciéndoos eco de los difamadores?



paria1990 dijo:


> En el comentario que respondo lo vuelve a hacer, confundiendo conceptos no sé muy bien con qué intención, pues afortunadamente el Vaticano ya ha rectificado.


----------



## paria1990 (17 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> A ver, esto es lo que dice la aclaracion, que no rectificación, del Vaticano. Que el Vaticano y el Papa no están para rectificar nada ante ti chaval, bajate un poco de la caja de fruta.
> 
> _“es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”._
> 
> ...



De nuevo vuelves a enredarte. Decir que que la Iglesia tiene una posición fetén superchachi (uniones civiles no) pero que luego tiene otra posición igual de fetén y superchachi para el Estado (uniones civiles sí) es teología setentera jesuítica de la peor estofa, afortunadamente condenada por Juan Pablo II y Benedicto XVI (e incluso por Francisco). La Iglesia no es un club gnóstico.


----------



## paria1990 (17 Nov 2020)

Bernaldo dijo:


> la palabra rectificar es algo maliciosa
> 
> simplemente han salido al paso de la manipulación mediática y la distorsión malintencionado
> 
> ...



Tal vez si el Papa no concediera entrevistas a Évoles de la vida no distorsionarían sus palabras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Nov 2020)

Aquí el que está enredado y enredando eres tú. Esto lo ha dicho el vaticano, no yo.

_“es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”._ 

El Vaticano desmiente que la doctrina de la Iglesia avale el matrimonio homosexual



paria1990 dijo:


> De nuevo vuelves a enredarte. Decir que que la Iglesia tiene una posición fetén superchachi (uniones civiles no) pero que luego tiene otra posición igual de fetén y superchachi para el Estado (uniones civiles sí) es teología setentera jesuítica de la peor estofa, afortunadamente condenada por Juan Pablo II y Benedicto XVI (e incluso por Francisco). La Iglesia no es un club gnóstico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Nov 2020)

Y tú que casta de troloseco eres para decir a quien debe o no debe de conceder entrevistas al Papa?

tenemos otro infiltrado aqui 



paria1990 dijo:


> Tal vez si el Papa no concediera entrevistas a Évoles de la vida no distorsionarían sus palabras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Nov 2020)

jojojo le ha durado el camuflaje a la rata 3 mensajes y es donde más oportunidades tenia de hacer el canelo
teología jesuítica despectivamente dice la rata, muy católico
No obstante el Papado prevalecerá ante todas vuestras artimañas
seguir chupando rueda infectos!




paria1990 dijo:


> es teología setentera jesuítica de la peor estofa


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Nov 2020)

quizás algunos estéis deseando recibir distorsiones... vosotros sabréis por qué, a lo peor es porque queréis que las manipulaciones sean verdad.





paria1990 dijo:


> Tal vez si el Papa no concediera entrevistas a Évoles de la vida no distorsionarían sus palabras.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> jojojo le ha durado el camuflaje a la rata 3 mensajes y es donde más oportunidades tenia de hacer el canelo
> teología jesuítica despectivamente dice la rata, muy católico
> No obstante el Papado prevalecerá ante todas vuestras artimañas
> seguir chupando rueda infectos!



no, si ahora entre KKreo y KKareo tendremos encima nueva cosecha de paridas en este hilo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Nov 2020)

está confundido, se cree que está en posición de guiar al pastor



Bernaldo dijo:


> no, si ahora entre KKreo y KKareo tendremos encima nueva cosecha de paridas en este hilo


----------



## parcifal (17 Nov 2020)

Que fuerte tú, pa mear y no echar gota.


----------



## Fino Filipino (18 Nov 2020)

Es que no hay por donde coger a los que intentan blanquear con hipoclorito a Francisco. En esta y en otras cuestiones, pero en esta cuestión la cosa no tiene más vueltas.

La cuestión en este caso no es si Francisco permite que la Iglesia case a homosexuales, sino que está fomentando que los homosexuales vivan en contra de la ley de Dios y de la iglesia. Un Papa no puede fomentar en sus fieles que cometan un pecado mortal. Es como si un juez que media en un conflicto entre dos vecinos les anima a que se maten entre ellos. No tiene sentido, y quien no lo vea así, o se miente a sí mismo, o tiene un problema mental.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Nov 2020)

algunos fomentan el bloqueo mental que tenéis algunos

que te mires el video COMPLETO SIN MANIPULAR de Francisco

os van a achicharrar el cerebro si no reaccionáis a la propaganda



Fino Filipino dijo:


> Es que no hay por donde coger a los que intentan blanquear con hipoclorito a Francisco. En esta y en otras cuestiones, pero en esta cuestión la cosa no tiene más vueltas.
> 
> La cuestión en este caso no es si Francisco permite que la Iglesia case a homosexuales, sino que está fomentando que los homosexuales vivan en contra de la ley de Dios y de la iglesia. Un Papa no puede fomentar en sus fieles que cometan un pecado mortal. Es como si un juez que media en un conflicto entre dos vecinos les anima a que se maten entre ellos. No tiene sentido, y quien no lo vea así, o se miente a sí mismo, o tiene un problema mental.


----------



## BGA (18 Nov 2020)

Un caso extremo que ayude a comprender este asunto: pongamos que cierto país tiene por costumbre ejecutar a sus reos despedazando sus cuerpos y que es famosa y "viral" su saña procurando hacer sufrir lo indecible. Pongamos que el Papa dice directa o indirectamente a es país que tenga compasión y que no los mate, y si los va a matar, que sea compasivo. 

Titular: El Papa Francisco aprueba las ejecuciones que se realizan en el país más sanguinario del mundo.

Seguimiento del titular en Burbuja: pues sí, quién lo iba a decir, Bergoglio se pone del lado de los verdugos y limpia su conciencia pidiendo que se les mate con mucha caridad cristiana...

¿Debe desentenderse la Iglesia de las penurias de los pecadores que penan por causa de sus pecados? Muchos dirán que no y otros no dirán nada haciéndose los locos, no vaya a ser que minutos después y por otros temas, pongan en riesgo sus estrategias.

¿Están de acuerdo en tratar espiritualmente y sanitariamente a drogadictos, a sifilíticos o en general a todos los enfermados por su vida viciosa? Dirán que no, espero. Y los habrá que tampoco dirán nada, porque estarían creando un peligroso precedente que colisionaría con sus estrategias. 

No se llevarían bien una actitud de caridad cristiana hacia un hecho como cualquiera de esos si luego van a decir que el Papa aprueba las drogadicciones, el puterío, las infidelidades, el robo y el crimen cuando trata de ofrecer, en favor de los pecadores -todos y cada uno, hipócritas- una dulcificación al estilo de vida que han elegido todos aquellos que quedan fuera del ámbito católico. Esos pecadores no se confesarán ni irán a las iglesias porque no reconocen sus pecados, como de hecho tampoco la sociedad que los estimula de muchas maneras, cada vez más explícitas y sin embargo en lo tocante a sus derechos como personas cuando tales derechos implican a la Hacienda y no tanto a la guerra de las minorías, miran para otro lado.

La coherencia entre la promoción de conductas erráticas -drogas, adulterio etc- y sus efectos en las personas, debería formar parte de la protección del ministerio de la Igualdá, pero luego nadie quiere hacerse cargo de los juguetes rotos. 

La ganancia para el estado o los bancos en herencias sin titular reconocido y el ahorro en pensiones de "viudedad" son secuelas del propio sistema "humanista". Alzar la voz en contra de tales abusos identifica la naturaleza "humanista" del sistema, para el que todos somos números, si es posible enfrentados, y para el cual no existen personas sino ciudadanos, consumidores, votantes....


----------



## Fino Filipino (18 Nov 2020)

Bernaldo dijo:


> algunos fomentan el bloqueo mental que tenéis algunos
> 
> que te mires el video COMPLETO SIN MANIPULAR de Francisco
> 
> os van a achicharrar el cerebro si no reaccionáis a la propaganda



Deja las drogas. Ya en el 2010 como Arzobispo de Buenos Aires las apoyaba. Estás poniendo parches con tiritas a una rueda de camión pinchada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Nov 2020)

VEte con tu novio a decirle a un cura que os case y luego nos cuentas



Fino Filipino dijo:


> Deja las drogas. Ya en el 2010 como Arzobispo de Buenos Aires las apoyaba. Estás poniendo parches con tiritas a una rueda de camión pinchada.


----------



## paria1990 (18 Nov 2020)

La posición de la Ig


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Y tú que casta de troloseco eres para decir a quien debe o no debe de conceder entrevistas al Papa?
> 
> tenemos otro infiltrado aqui





Bernaldo dijo:


> quizás algunos estéis deseando recibir distorsiones... vosotros sabréis por qué, a lo peor es porque queréis que las manipulaciones sean verdad.



¿La infalibilidad papal también incluye a quién escoge el Papa para hacer las entrevistas? 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> jojojo le ha durado el camuflaje a la rata 3 mensajes y es donde más oportunidades tenia de hacer el canelo
> teología jesuítica despectivamente dice la rata, muy católico
> No obstante el Papado prevalecerá ante todas vuestras artimañas
> seguir chupando rueda infectos!



Se le va a usted la lengua muy rápido. Me temo que tendrá que confesarse antes del domingo.


----------



## paria1990 (18 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> VEte con tu novio a decirle a un cura que os case y luego nos cuentas



¿Te parece mal que los case un cura pero te parece bien que el cura los mande a unirse civilmente por el "Heztao"?

Eso y mandar a esa persona al infierno es lo mismo. Por eso la Iglesia no puede apoyar las uniones civiles (ni por el Heztao ni por la Iglesia).


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Nov 2020)

_11 Cuando vieron esto los fariseos, dijeron a los discípulos: ¿Por qué come vuestro Maestro con los publicanos y pecadores?

12 Al oír esto Jesús, les dijo: Los sanos no tienen necesidad de médico, sino los enfermos.

13 Id, pues, y aprended lo que significa: Misericordia quiero, y no sacrificio. Porque no he venido a llamar a justos, sino a pecadores, al arrepentimiento._

El Papa sigue el evangelio al no mostrarse duro de corazón sino ser misericordioso con los padecimientos de los pecadores, para llamarlos a la verdad



BGA dijo:


> Un caso extremo que ayude a comprender este asunto: pongamos que cierto país tiene por costumbre ejecutar a sus reos despedazando sus cuerpos y que es famosa y "viral" su saña procurando hacer sufrir lo indecible. Pongamos que el Papa dice directa o indirectamente a es país que tenga compasión y que no los mate, y si los va a matar, que sea compasivo.
> 
> Titular: El Papa Francisco aprueba las ejecuciones que se realizan en el país más sanguinario del mundo.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Nov 2020)

mira troloseco, aqui has calumniado con esa lengua de rata que gastas en base a falsedades, pues como te enlazaba:

_“es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”._ 

Y no he leído de ti una rectificación.

Más bonus track que te dejo aquí diciéndote que tu no eres nadie para decirle al papa si debe o no debe conceder entrevistas. No te empecines en creerte nosequé.



paria1990 dijo:


> La posición de la Ig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Nov 2020)

Cuando he dicho yo tal cosa melón?  
Lo que si que le puedo decir yo al otro tipejo, dado que no soy cura, es que va a tener mas suerte si timbra la puerta de una iglesia protestonta que alli el gaymonio tiene más predicacion.



paria1990 dijo:


> ¿Te parece mal que los case un cura pero te parece bien que el cura los mande a unirse civilmente por el "Heztao"?
> 
> Eso y mandar a esa persona al infierno es lo mismo. Por eso la Iglesia no puede apoyar las uniones civiles (ni por el Heztao ni por la Iglesia).


----------



## Fino Filipino (18 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> VEte con tu novio a decirle a un cura que os case y luego nos cuentas



Ya dije que la cuestión no era si Francisco permite casar gays por la Iglesia, sino que la cuestión es que él está a favor de las uniones gays por lo civil yendo así en contra de la ley de Dios. Lo dejé bien claro, pero tú eres incapaz de comprenderlo. Madura, haz un esfuerzo en superar tu déficit intelectual y en enteder lo que exponen los demás, sobretodo si debates con gente adulta. De lo contrario, no te extrañes de que te ignoren.

¿Ya os habéis olvidado del ridículo que habéis hecho diciendo que las pachamamas eran la Virgen de nosequé y al final el propio Francisco afirmó que eran tallas de la pachamama? Parece que sí. Se ríe de vosotros más que de los que ya sabemos de qué palo va el argentino. Sólo engaña a los necios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Nov 2020)

jajaja tan a favor está del metromonio mosesual que tu novio y tu teneis que recurrir a un pastor luterano para que os lo oficie. Y no veo a la gentuza de tu estirpe levantando miserio mensaje avisandonos de la protestontada. Soys todos luperranos



Fino Filipino dijo:


> Ya dije que la cuestión no era si Francisco permite casar gays por la Iglesia, sino que la cuestión es que él está a favor de las uniones gays por lo civil yendo así en contra de la ley de Dios. Lo dejé bien claro, pero tú eres incapaz de comprenderlo. Madura, haz un esfuerzo en superar tu déficit intelectual y en enteder lo que exponen los demás, sobretodo si debates con gente adulta. De lo contrario, no te extrañes de que te ignoren.
> 
> ¿Ya os habéis olvidado del ridículo que habéis hecho diciendo que las pachamamas eran la Virgen de nosequé y al final el propio Francisco afirmó que eran tallas de la pachamama? Parece que sí. Se ríe de vosotros más que de los que ya sabemos de qué palo va el argentino. Sólo engaña a los necios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Nov 2020)

ya se ha explicado aqui el Papa es ante todo una persona integra y bien conocedora el Evangelio, mientras que los perrodistas y los mierdos de comunicacion no. Por ello todo aquello que nos haga parecer que el papa ha dicho un anatema, hay que considerarlo un espejismo creado por los canales de comunicación; como sucede en el caso que nos presenta por la omision clara del contexto de la pregunta y de la explicacion. Porque NI LA PREGUNTA SABEMOS.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Nov 2020)

Vamos lo de está gentuza es impresionante. Siendo la Iglesia de las pocas instituciones en occidente capaces de constituir uniones en el termino antropologico que no los hacen cuando la pareja es homosexual, resulta que es la epitome misma de la sudversion del orden natural. Es de locos, están tarados.


----------



## Fino Filipino (18 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> jajaja tan a favor está del metromonio mosesual que tu novio y tu teneis que recurrir a un pastor luterano para que os lo oficie. Y no veo a la gentuza de tu estirpe levantando miserio mensaje avisandonos de la protestontada. Soys todos luperranos



10 años mentales manejas, de ahí no pasas. Di lo que quieras sobre mí, no me conoces de nada y, por supuesto, eres incapaz de ofender a nadie con tus recursos de niño bobo. Más que risa, inspiras lástima.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Nov 2020)

ok  



Fino Filipino dijo:


> 10 años mentales manejas, de ahí no pasas. Di lo que quieras sobre mí, no me conoces de nada y, por supuesto, eres incapaz de ofender a nadie con tus recursos de niño bobo. Más que risa, inspiras lástima.


----------



## BGA (19 Nov 2020)

En la vida ordinaria lo peor que le puede pasar a uno cuando le acusan de algo, es quedarse sin palabras. Sin nada que objetar a su favor, la acusación gana enteros. Si responde sorprendido y alterado, cabe la posibilidad de que no esperara tal acusación y menos en boca de quien le acusa. También porque se ha sentido delatado. Frente al nerviosismo de contestar alterado sabiéndose inocente o porque se sabe culpable y se siente atrapado, existen dos tipos de "jueces", los que solo quieren saber la verdad y los que han encontrado carnaza con la que aliviarse de sus propias miserias.

Es un ejemplo práctico que describe el ecosistema de las acusaciones y al que pertenecen por igual los inocentes, los culpables, los justos y los hipócritas.

Yendo al caso concreto que nos ocupa, y puesto que se trata de del Papa, cualquier católico que busque la verdad y sea la justicia la vara con que mide las cosas, daría siempre una oportunidad al acusado incluso a sabiendas de que podría equivocarse pues sabe o debería saber, que la justicia sin misericordia no es justicia y solo Dios sabe lo que ocultan los corazones. Hay un principio en nuestro Derecho que viene a decir que es preferible liberar a un culpable que ajusticiar a un inocente cuando no existen en ningún caso pruebas concluyentes. Una sociedad atrapada en el miedo se vuelca en favor de la injusticia tomada en la neolengua del temeroso como una justicia preventiva. Piensa que es mejor un inocente preso que un culpable en la calle. La razón es simple: le mueve mucho más ver al culpable liberado que al inocente preso pues una injusticia contra el inocente es fácil de olvidar pero no tanto el miedo de sentir libre al que pueda atentar contra sus intereses.

Así, toda acusación al Papa, sea una crítica razonada y sin embargo alérgica a otras razones esgrimidas en su defensa, o sea un miedo infundado para el sentir católico, pero fundado en la sospecha del daño eventual que pudieran hacer declaraciones poco claras en "otros", como si para el que lo critica no fueran tan importantes esas declaraciones en su vida espiritual pero temiera el daño entre los ignorantes o los tibios, caen todas en el ánimo beligerante, nada cristiano por su ausencia de caridad y acaba siendo un claro propósito de crear dudas y desafecciones pues si tanto les preocuparan esas declaraciones "erróneas" y fueran al tiempo leales, se esforzarían en encontrar primero la fuente y luego ofrecer una explicación razonada que de testimonio de esa fidelidad. Lo que nos encontramos sin embargo, son ataques basados en dichos y diretes las más de las veces; en otros casos de mayor enjundia, un empecinamiento en la Doctrina en la que no se aprecia un gramo de interpretación favorable y no contradictoria sino una obsesión por la literalidad de los textos dogmáticos con el mismo espíritu censor que el protestante emplea con la Biblia en sus ataques precisamente contra esa Doctrina Católica que pretenden (sic) cuidar y defender.

Parece evidente -más que evidente ya- un salto cualitativo en el acoso contra el Papa y en él, una enmienda a la tradicional fidelidad católica; una osadía inteligente que presupone cierta la Doctrina para desde ella atacar a la Iglesia. El método es el mismo: confinar primero la Biblia, confinar luego al Doctrina y en definitiva, confinar la acción de la Iglesia a "sus asuntos", como si el hecho de que no lo hiciera haya de suponer inevitablemente la pérdida de la Fe de los fieles.

Si tanta es la confusión solo hay un modo de paliar sus efectos: arrimar el hombro. Por lo tanto, quien la reproduce sin intención alguna de retracto y saca tanto material que confirme "sus sospechas", no está haciendo otra cosa que colaborar él mismo con la confusión, ahora, dándola forma y contenidos concretos, de manera que si todo fuera estar a las puertas de un laberinto por culpa del Papa, las acciones de estos "hombres justos" no parecen tener otros efectos -y propósito- que meternos de lleno en él.

"Tal y como lo expresaría Karl Marx (1976: 386):
_Lutero ha vencido la servidumbre de la devoción, porque ha puesto en su lugar la servidumbre por convicción. Ha quebrantado la fe en la autoridad, porque ha restaurado la autoridad de la fe. Ha transformado a los párrocos en laicos, porque ha transformado a los laicos en párrocos. Ha liberado a los hombres de la religiosidad exterior, porque ha llevado la religiosidad a su interior. Ha emancipado el cuerpo de las cadenas, porque ha encadenado el corazón".

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiI1cX9gI7tAhVVilwKHSqXCCoQFjAAegQIBxAC&url=https://dialnet.unirioja.es/descarga/articulo/5769356.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1s5pdC4xzP-CQ-fdPnAjt__

¿Curioso verdad?

El pensamiento verdaderamente libre debe conocer primero a qué matriz o estructura de pensamiento pertenece. No solemos darle importancia a esta "sutileza" pensando que nuestras ideas emanan de un manantial virgen o de la convicción de que es suficiente con ser honestos. Según ésto, puedo afirmar sin lugar a muchas dudas, que nuestro modo de pensar ha recibido hasta hoy una influencia claramente protestante, pues el imperio cultural es protestante. Del lado católico queda poco "pensamiento" y su barniz en nuestros cerebros es apenas testimonial. Si pensamos como protestantes, aunque no nos demos cuenta -vuelvan a leer la frase de Marx- estamos más cerca de madurar pensamientos protestantes que católicos por buena y honesta que sea nuestra intención de permanecer fieles a la Iglesia.

Tal vez, después de todo, sea ese "nuestro problema" al tratar con mente protestante nuestra Fe católica. Y no se produce un enriquecimiento como el que ofrece una verdad observada desde otra perspectiva, sino la plena confusión. Ser católico es pensar como católico, todo lo otro es estar en el filo de la navaja a la espera de caer rendidos del lado protestante.

Más importante que saber lo que piensan, es saber "cómo" piensan. Ese es el origen de todo y es un campo de acción en el que se puede poner de manifiesto nuestra verdadera libertad de pensamiento.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Nov 2020)

Parto de la base que el Papa es buen Cristiano y buen hombre. Por que? pues porque es Papa y además es que se le ve. 
Y con estos principios claros en el análisis, no cuesta nada encontrar el contexto en el cual el Papa ha dicho o hecho algo. Y ese contexto no es el que nos pintan los que llevan como principio la sospecha o una idea calumniante.
Es asi que lo que era una negación de arrodillarse en tal lugar, puede ser un problema serio de atrosis en las rodillas, o que no lleve zapatos rojos de no seque, un voto de austeridad de llevar siempre el mismo par de zapatos. 

Quien necesita que le recuerden que el Papa quiere que la gente se case por la Iglesia?




BGA dijo:


> En la vida ordinaria lo peor que le puede pasar a uno cuando le acusan de algo, es quedarse sin palabras. Sin nada que objetar a su favor, la acusación gana enteros. Si responde sorprendido y alterado, cabe la posibilidad de que no esperara tal acusación y menos en boca de quien le acusa. También porque se ha sentido delatado. Frente al nerviosismo de contestar alterado sabiéndose inocente o porque se sabe culpable y se siente atrapado, existen dos tipos de "jueces", los que solo quieren saber la verdad y los que han encontrado carnaza con la que aliviarse de sus propias miserias.
> 
> Es un ejemplo práctico que describe el ecosistema de las acusaciones y al que pertenecen por igual los inocentes, los culpables, los justos y los hipócritas.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (19 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Parto de la base que el Papa es buen Cristiano y buen hombre. Por que? pues porque es Papa y además es que se le ve.
> Y con estos principios claros en el análisis, no cuesta nada encontrar el contexto en el cual el Papa ha dicho o hecho algo. Y ese contexto no es el que nos pintan los que llevan como principio la sospecha o una idea calumniante.
> Es asi que lo que era una negación de arrodillarse en tal lugar, puede ser un problema serio de atrosis en las rodillas, o que no lleve zapatos rojos de no seque, un voto de austeridad de llevar siempre el mismo par de zapatos.
> 
> Quien necesita que le recuerden que el Papa quiere que la gente se case por la Iglesia?



Lo necesita gente católica que ya piensa "en protestante", con sus hipocresías y eso. Lo contrario a la lealtad es la sospecha. Lo contrario a valorar la obra, es valorar las intenciones, es decir, la sospecha y de ahí la conspiración y el conspiracionismo y de ahí, la incapacidad para ver las cosas como son en favor de las cosas como parecen, que es el terreno perfecto de los "relatores" que ya son dueños del relato a través del cual "ven" los incautos las obras condicionados por la sospecha.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Nov 2020)

Aquí la cuestión central es una cuestión de ANIMO. No hay más. Porque ni a ti ni mi nos ha afectado apice en nuestra visión teogónica el sinodo de la amazonia por mucha mama pacha que llevaran alli o cualquier dime o direte que traen los calumniadores a colación. Es curioso como la Iglesia nos puede llevarnos a la impiedad con X diretes, sin que esos X diretes esten cambiando apice nuestras vision de las cosas. Estamos montados en una Nave que tiene la inercia de Jupiter orbitando el Sol, y los dimes y diretes son parole parole como decia la cancion.




BGA dijo:


> Lo necesita gente católica que ya piensa "en protestante", con sus hipocresías y eso. Lo contrario a la lealtad es la sospecha. Lo contrario a valorar la obra, es valorar las intenciones, es decir, la sospecha y de ahí la conspiración y el conspiracionismo y de ahí, la incapacidad para ver las cosas como son en favor de las cosas como parecen, que es el terreno perfecto de los "relatores" que ya son dueños del relato a través del cual "ven" los incautos las obras condicionados por la sospecha.


----------



## paria1990 (19 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> mira troloseco, aqui has calumniado con esa lengua de rata que gastas en base a falsedades, pues como te enlazaba:
> 
> _“es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”._
> 
> ...



Otra vez me vienes con _teología _setentera mil veces condenada por la Iglesia, pretendiendo hacer una distinción entre lo que cree la Iglesia y lo que recomienda a sus fieles. ¡Que no se puede recomendar a un católico que se una civilmente por el Heztao, porque haciendo eso le estás enviando al infierno!

Esa misma gimnasia mental era lo que proponían las conferencias episcopales del norte de Europa para no cumplir Humane Vitae, y tanto Pablo VI como Juan Pablo II dejaron bien clarito que esto no es un club gnóstico donde unos se saben la doctrina pero a la plebe le contamos otra cosa.

Y sigo sin saber por qué defiendes esto cuando el Vaticano ya lo ha aclarado.


----------



## paria1990 (19 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Parto de la base que el Papa es buen Cristiano y buen hombre. Por que? pues porque es Papa y además es que se le ve.
> Y con estos principios claros en el análisis, no cuesta nada encontrar el contexto en el cual el Papa ha dicho o hecho algo. Y ese contexto no es el que nos pintan los que llevan como principio la sospecha o una idea calumniante.
> Es asi que lo que era una negación de arrodillarse en tal lugar, puede ser un problema serio de atrosis en las rodillas, o que no lleve zapatos rojos de no seque, un voto de austeridad de llevar siempre el mismo par de zapatos.
> 
> Quien necesita que le recuerden que el Papa quiere que la gente se case por la Iglesia?



Pues no estaría mal que el Papa lo recordara de vez en cuando. Que ya sabemos que Bernie, BGA y usted sois la leche en patinete y os sabéis los pensamientos íntimos de toda la curia Vaticana, pero en el mundo real parece que sí hay un poco de confusión entre los católicos:






How Catholics around the world see same-sex marriage, homosexuality

Y sí, ya sé que ahora me va a responder con su manida hipérbole de que soy un hereje por atreverme a recomendar algo al Papa en un foro de internet. Nueva adición al catecismo arikiniano: tampoco se puede recomendar al Papa que escoja mejor con quien hace las entrevistas.


----------



## BGA (19 Nov 2020)

paria1990 dijo:


> Otra vez me vienes con _teología _setentera mil veces condenada por la Iglesia, pretendiendo hacer una distinción entre lo que cree la Iglesia y lo que recomienda a sus fieles. ¡Que no se puede recomendar a un católico que se una civilmente por el Heztao, porque haciendo eso le estás enviando al infierno!
> 
> Esa misma gimnasia mental era lo que proponían las conferencias episcopales del norte de Europa para no cumplir Humane Vitae, y tanto Pablo VI como Juan Pablo II dejaron bien clarito que esto no es un club gnóstico donde unos se saben la doctrina pero a la plebe le contamos otra cosa.
> 
> Y sigo sin saber por qué defiendes esto cuando el Vaticano ya ha rectificado.



"¡Que no se puede recomendar a un católico que se una civilmente por el Heztao, porque haciendo eso le estás enviando al infierno!"es un añadido necesario para fortalecer su argumento porque defender derechos "civiles" no implica que esté comunicando novedades doctrinales a los fieles católicos. De hecho la inmensa mayoría de los que se casan por lo civil no son católicos o lo son solo nominalmente, sean hetero u homosexuales.


----------



## paria1990 (19 Nov 2020)

BGA dijo:


> "¡Que no se puede recomendar a un católico que se una civilmente por el Heztao, porque haciendo eso le estás enviando al infierno!"es un añadido necesario para fortalecer su argumento porque defender derechos "civiles" no implica que esté comunicando novedades doctrinales a los fieles católicos. De hecho la inmensa mayoría de los que se casan por lo civil no son católicos o lo son solo nominalmente, sean hetero u homosexuales.



Vamos a bajar a la realidad y veamos por qué la posición de la Iglesia no puede ser esa, en unos sencillos pasos:
1) La Iglesia apoya leyes de uniones civiles homosexuales.
2) Pepito se entera y pregunta a su cura si puede unirse civilmente con Pepe.
4) El cura le tendrá que responder que la posición oficial de la Iglesia es que sí (aunque tiene unos libros un poco empolvados en la sacristía que dicen *lo contrario*).
5) Pepito se une civilmente con Pepe.
6) Pepito muere y va al infierno.

¿Entendemos ahora porque la Iglesia no puede doblepensar? De hecho, es la única institución en el mundo a la que no le está permitido doblepensar, porque sus consecuencias son funestas.


----------



## BGA (19 Nov 2020)

paria1990 dijo:


> Pues no estaría mal que el Papa lo recordara de vez en cuando. Que ya sabemos que Bernie, BGA y usted sois la leche en patinete y os sabéis los pensamientos íntimos de toda la curia Vaticana, pero en el mundo real parece que sí hay un poco de confusión entre los católicos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 492469
> 
> How Catholics around the world see same-sex marriage, homosexuality




Estas gráficas cuantitativas valen para lo que valen. Pondré otra para contextualizat la anterior:
Religión en España (Barómetro del CIS de noviembre de 2020) 






Católico practicante (18.8%) Católico no practicante (41.0%) Agnosticismo y No creyentes (21.9%) Ateísmo (14.1%) Otra religión (2.6%) NS/NC (1.6%) 

Para España, son 75 "si" y 13% "no", lo que deja en N/C un 12% en el que por no parecer "raro" según criterio social, está una mayoría de católicos practicantes que no lo aprueban o no tienen clara su transcendencia y rechazan contestar.. Si es cierta mis sospecha, por la gráfica de arriba se deduce que en España hay unos 24 millones de católicos, de los cuales el 18.8% son practicantes, un porcentaje similar al de los católicos que no aprueban el gaymonio.

Destacar además que la tabla que enlaza describe el fenómeno secular por el cual el catolicismo ha sido combatido "pacíficamente" durante décadas, lo cual no suscita el mismo cierre de filas que los ataques agresivos en las repúblicas socialistas en las que conviven además con mayorías de otras religiones también bastante agresivas contra el catolicismo en sus países, como el caso de los ortodoxos y el islám.


----------



## BGA (19 Nov 2020)

paria1990 dijo:


> Vamos a bajar a la realidad y veamos por qué la posición de la Iglesia no puede ser esa, en unos sencillos pasos:
> *1) La Iglesia apoya leyes de uniones civiles homosexuales.*
> 2) Pepito se entera y pregunta a su cura si puede unirse civilmente con Pepe.
> 4) El cura le tendrá que responder que la posición oficial de la Iglesia es que sí (aunque tiene unos libros un poco empolvados en la sacristía que dicen *lo contrario*).
> ...



¿Dónde se dice exactamente esa tontería? A premisa falsa conclusión falsa. Fíjese que sencillos han sido mis pasos.


----------



## paria1990 (19 Nov 2020)

BGA dijo:


> Estas gráficas cuantitativas valen para lo que valen. Pondré otra para contextualizat la anterior:
> Religión en España (Barómetro del CIS de noviembre de 2020)
> 
> 
> ...



Si ese es su criterio (que me parece correcto), entonces cuando Ariki haga análisis voluntaristas del estado de la Iglesia y diga que los católicos han sobrepasado a los protestantes en no se cuántos países, que haga el favor de no incluir a toda la recua de bautizados que por no creer no creen ni que Jesucristo sea Dios, ni en la eucaristía, ni tampoco en esto.

Y tal vez entonces, con estas sencillas realidades asimiladas, se bajarán un poco los humos en este hilo.


----------



## paria1990 (19 Nov 2020)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Dónde se dice exactamente esa tontería? A premisa falsa conclusión falsa. Fíjese que sencillos han sido mis pasos.



Si el Papa hubiera dicho que apoya las uniones civiles de homosexuales, estos pasos serían ciertos. Es una hipótesis, por la aclaración del Vaticano sabemos que eso no es lo que quiso decir.

Mi amigo Ariki se emperra en decir que aunque la Iglesia apoyara eso, daría igual, que sería pecata minuta y cosa del Heztao.


----------



## BGA (19 Nov 2020)

paria1990 dijo:


> Si el Papa hubiera dicho que apoya las uniones civiles de homosexuales, estos pasos serían ciertos. Es una hipótesis, por la aclaración del Vaticano sabemos que eso no es lo que quiso decir.
> 
> Mi amigo Ariki se emperra en decir que aunque la Iglesia apoyara eso, daría igual, que sería pecata minuta y cosa del Heztao.



Y si no salgo al encuentro de su hipótesis quedaría como cierta. Conozco los enredos -algunos- de la propaganda. Gracias


----------



## BGA (19 Nov 2020)

paria1990 dijo:


> Si ese es su criterio (que me parece correcto), entonces cuando Ariki haga análisis voluntaristas del estado de la Iglesia y diga que los católicos han sobrepasado a los protestantes en no se cuántos países, que haga el favor de no incluir a toda la recua de bautizados que por no creer no creen ni que Jesucristo sea Dios, ni en la eucaristía, ni tampoco en esto.
> 
> Y tal vez entonces, con estas sencillas realidades asimiladas, se bajarán un poco los humos en este hilo.



Mientras no sean apóstatas y padres tibios o que pasan de todo ésto bauticen a sus hijos por presión familiar e incluso les lleven a la Comunión como un acto social, ni usted ni nadie puede hacer una estadística religiosa rigurosa. Yo he sido católico desde que nací y solo hasta acabada la adolescencia y en estos últimos años he sido y soy practicante. Las puertas siempre están abiertas. Ayer sin ir más lejos tenía que esperar para hacer una "gestión" y al ver la puerta de una bonita y antigua iglesia de mi capital, entré a echar unos minutos de oración y me encontré con que se estaba celebrando una Misa. Así a ojo, la media de edad no superaría los 50-60 años, habiendo ancianos y gente con menos de 30.
Sospecho que irá a más y sospecho también que el regreso a casa de muchos insuflará una vitalidad a la Iglesia desconocida hasta ahora, pues ya no es la costumbre ni la presión social, sino el regreso voluntario, y dado el contexto social, no es nada fácil dar ese paso y no obstante muchos lo dan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Nov 2020)

No te estas empanando de nada, esto que ves:

_“es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”._ 

Venia tal cual en la nota aclaratorio del vaticano.

En fin.



paria1990 dijo:


> Otra vez me vienes con _teología _setentera mil veces condenada por la Iglesia, pretendiendo hacer una distinción entre lo que cree la Iglesia y lo que recomienda a sus fieles. ¡Que no se puede recomendar a un católico que se una civilmente por el Heztao, porque haciendo eso le estás enviando al infierno!
> 
> Esa misma gimnasia mental era lo que proponían las conferencias episcopales del norte de Europa para no cumplir Humane Vitae, y tanto Pablo VI como Juan Pablo II dejaron bien clarito que esto no es un club gnóstico donde unos se saben la doctrina pero a la plebe le contamos otra cosa.
> 
> Y sigo sin saber por qué defiendes esto cuando el Vaticano ya lo ha aclarado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Nov 2020)

Ya tienes que ser bastante voluble para pedir que el Papa te este repitiendo 24/7 lo que está bien y mal



Venga hombre no seas ridiculo. Lo que haces es ponerte en una situacion ridicula, esperpentica, como un triste payaso, para desde esa situacion cutre de que necesitas cada 2x3 una aclaratoria criticarle al papa de que no te ha aclarado esta semana que el gaimonio es ofensa ante Dios. Venga atontao, espabila y deja de criticar al papa por ser tan voluble que es problema tuyo.



paria1990 dijo:


> Pues no estaría mal que el Papa lo recordara de vez en cuando. Que ya sabemos que Bernie, BGA y usted sois la leche en patinete y os sabéis los pensamientos íntimos de toda la curia Vaticana, pero en el mundo real parece que sí hay un poco de confusión entre los católicos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 492469
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Nov 2020)

emplea falacias de hombre de paja, nadie ha recomendado a un catolico que se case por el heztado. Esta majara o se lo hace.



BGA dijo:


> "¡Que no se puede recomendar a un católico que se una civilmente por el Heztao, porque haciendo eso le estás enviando al infierno!"es un añadido necesario para fortalecer su argumento porque defender derechos "civiles" no implica que esté comunicando novedades doctrinales a los fieles católicos. De hecho la inmensa mayoría de los que se casan por lo civil no son católicos o lo son solo nominalmente, sean hetero u homosexuales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Nov 2020)

Aqui los ejercicios de voluntarismo los vuestros, prueba a ir a una iglesia a que os casen a tu novio y a ti haber que te dicen. Porque aqui, parole parole parole, pero la cruda realidad es esa. Y los datos, son datos. Que te veo a ti desde un principio malmetiendo contra el CVII, con ejercicios de fracaso voluntaristas que se caen con los datos en la mano, que si fueras catolico tendrías que saber que aquello ESTA PROPICIADO POR EL ESPIRITU SANTO y no estar montando falacias para desacreditarlo. El CVII ha sido un exitazo, ¿y el latin que?, ni que Cristo hablara en Latin que lo hizo en Arameo.



paria1990 dijo:


> Si ese es su criterio (que me parece correcto), entonces cuando Ariki haga análisis voluntaristas del estado de la Iglesia y diga que los católicos han sobrepasado a los protestantes en no se cuántos países, que haga el favor de no incluir a toda la recua de bautizados que por no creer no creen ni que Jesucristo sea Dios, ni en la eucaristía, ni tampoco en esto.
> 
> Y tal vez entonces, con estas sencillas realidades asimiladas, se bajarán un poco los humos en este hilo.


----------



## paria1990 (20 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ya tienes que ser bastante voluble para pedir que el Papa te este repitiendo 24/7 lo que está bien y mal
> 
> 
> 
> Venga hombre no seas ridiculo. Lo que haces es ponerte en una situacion ridicula, esperpentica, como un triste payaso, para desde esa situacion cutre de que necesitas cada 2x3 una aclaratoria criticarle al papa de que no te ha aclarado esta semana que el gaimonio es ofensa ante Dios. Venga atontao, espabila y deja de criticar al papa por ser tan voluble que es problema tuyo.



Realidad:






Pues parece que no vendría mal repetirlo un poquillo, eh.


----------



## paria1990 (20 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> emplea falacias de hombre de paja, nadie ha recomendado a un catolico que se case por el heztado. Esta majara o se lo hace.



Si la posición de la Iglesia fuera apoyar las uniones civiles de homosexuales, eso es lo que estaría recomendando a sus fieles. Por eso la Iglesia no puede apoyarlas, por mucho que se hagan a través del Heztao y a usted le parezca pecata minuta.


----------



## paria1990 (20 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aqui los ejercicios de voluntarismo los vuestros, prueba a ir a una iglesia a que os casen a tu novio y a ti haber que te dicen. Porque aqui, parole parole parole, pero la cruda realidad es esa. Y los datos, son datos. Que te veo a ti desde un principio malmetiendo contra el CVII, con ejercicios de fracaso voluntaristas que se caen con los datos en la mano, que si fueras catolico tendrías que saber que aquello ESTA PROPICIADO POR EL ESPIRITU SANTO y no estar montando falacias para desacreditarlo. El CVII ha sido un exitazo, ¿y el latin que?, ni que Cristo hablara en Latin que lo hizo en Arameo.



La Iglesia no lo ha permitido, pero usted está justificando que sí lo permitieran no sé muy bien por qué.

Y no sé a qué viene hablarme del CVII y del latín, parece usted un disco rallado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Nov 2020)

ya te lo ha explicado @BGA, no voy a repetirtelo



paria1990 dijo:


> Realidad:
> Ver archivo adjunto 492983
> 
> 
> Pues parece que no vendría mal repetirlo un poquillo, eh.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Nov 2020)

es que no lo ha hecho  
y estas aqui arremetiendo contra la iglesia por decir de ella algo que no ha hecho



paria1990 dijo:


> Si la posición de la Iglesia fuera apoyar las uniones civiles de homosexuales, eso es lo que estaría recomendando a sus fieles. Por eso la Iglesia no puede apoyarlas, por mucho que se hagan a través del Heztao y a usted le parezca pecata minuta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Nov 2020)

pero que dices subnormal, aqui el unico que esta justificando que la iglesia no tiene una postura clara con respecto a A,B,C eres tu



paria1990 dijo:


> La Iglesia no lo ha permitido, pero usted está justificando que sí lo permitieran no sé muy bien por qué.
> 
> Y no sé a qué viene hablarme del CVII y del latín, parece usted un disco rallado.


----------



## paria1990 (20 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es que no lo ha hecho
> y estas aqui arremetiendo contra la iglesia por decir de ella algo que no ha hecho



Que no lo ha dicho lo dije yo en el primer post. Esta conversación se inició porque usted justificaba que, si lo hubiera dicho, daría igual porque es cosa del Heztao y pecata minuta.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pero que dices subnormal, aqui el unico que esta justificando que la iglesia no tiene una postura clara con respecto a A,B,C eres tu



Yo no he dicho eso. La postura de la Iglesia en los libros es clara pero parece que los fieles no la escuchan muy a menudo. Y que se promuevan obispos y sacerdotes que están todo el día poniéndola en duda tampoco ayuda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Nov 2020)

A ver que te vuelvo a poner lo que dice el Vaticano en su aclaracion de las palabras del Papa:

_“es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”._

Respóndeme si estas a favor o en contra?

Y esto que has dicho que significa?

_Y que se promuevan obispos y sacerdotes que están todo el día poniéndola en duda tampoco ayuda._

Mira rata, tu no eres católico, esa calumnia solo funciona en tu cabeza y en tu lengua bífida.. Estas diciendo que la iglesia ha sido tomada por el hades, cosa que no puede suceder. 



paria1990 dijo:


> Que no lo ha dicho lo dije yo en el primer post. Esta conversación se inició porque usted justificaba que, si lo hubiera dicho, daría igual porque es cosa del Heztao y pecata minuta.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo no he dicho eso. La postura de la Iglesia en los libros es clara pero parece que los fieles no la escuchan muy a menudo. Y que se promuevan obispos y sacerdotes que están todo el día poniéndola en duda tampoco ayuda.


----------



## paria1990 (20 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> A ver que te vuelvo a poner lo que dice el Vaticano en su aclaracion de las palabras del Papa:
> 
> _“es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”._
> 
> ...



¿A favor o en contra de qué? ¿De las uniones civiles homosexuales? No, la Iglesia está en contra de ellas y el Vaticano ya ha aclarado el asunto.

Por cierto, usted no tiene autoridad alguna para decir que yo no soy católico. Esa actitud me parece propia de protestontos. Y a este paso tendrá que confesarse antes del domingo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Nov 2020)

Responda a la pregunta que le he hecho de si está a favor o en contra de la frase que le señale de la aclaración de la iglesia y no se salga por peteneras

Usted no es católico, es un infiltrado en la causa de la desinformación

_Y que se promuevan obispos y sacerdotes que están todo el día poniéndola en duda tampoco ayuda._

Un difamador de manual



paria1990 dijo:


> ¿A favor o en contra de qué? ¿De las uniones civiles homosexuales? No, la Iglesia está en contra de ellas y el Vaticano ya ha aclarado el asunto.
> 
> Por cierto, usted no tiene autoridad alguna para decir que yo no soy católico. Esa actitud me parece propia de protestontos. Y a este paso tendrá que confesarse antes del domingo.


----------



## paria1990 (25 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Responda a la pregunta que le he hecho de si está a favor o en contra de la frase que le señale de la aclaración de la iglesia y no se salga por peteneras
> 
> Usted no es católico, es un infiltrado en la causa de la desinformación
> 
> ...



La aclaración dice que la Iglesia está en contra de las uniones civiles homosexuales, a lo cual yo estoy a favor. Es usted quien debería explicarnos su teoría de un "catolicismo en los libros" (uniones civiles no) y un "catolicismo pal populacho" (uniones civiles sí). Que, como le dije antes, es una copia de lo que decían los teólogos heréticos setenteros respecto a Humanae Vitae.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Nov 2020)

No te he pedido eso, sino que ratifiques o no esto que dice el vaticano;

_“es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”._

en fin. Y no me atribuyas cosas que yo no he dicho.



paria1990 dijo:


> La aclaración dice que la Iglesia está en contra de las uniones civiles homosexuales, a lo cual yo estoy a favor. Es usted quien debería explicarnos su teoría de un "catolicismo en los libros" (uniones civiles no) y un "catolicismo pal populacho" (uniones civiles sí). Que, como le dije antes, es una copia de lo que decían los teólogos heréticos setenteros respecto a Humanae Vitae.


----------



## paria1990 (25 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No te he pedido eso, sino que ratifiques o no esto que dice el vaticano;
> 
> _“es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”._
> 
> en fin. Y no me atribuyas cosas que yo no he dicho.



*La aclaración dice que la Iglesia está en contra de las uniones civiles homosexuales, a lo cual yo estoy a favor. *

Si usted entiende que la aclaración dice otra cosa, le agradecería que me lo explicara.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Nov 2020)

Te he pedido que te pronuncies sobre esto que dice:

_“es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”._

Es una cuestion muy sencilla, sino contestas en los terminos que te lo estoy planteando te vas al ignore y ya esta. Paso de discutir con sofistas camuflados.



paria1990 dijo:


> *La aclaración dice que la Iglesia está en contra de las uniones civiles homosexuales, a lo cual yo estoy a favor. *
> 
> Si usted entiende que la aclaración dice otra cosa, le agradecería que me lo explicara.


----------



## paria1990 (25 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Te he pedido que te pronuncies sobre esto que dice:
> 
> _“es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”._
> 
> Es una cuestion muy sencilla, sino contestas en los terminos que te lo estoy planteando te vas al ignore y ya esta. Paso de discutir con sofistas camuflados.



Ya le respondí: "*La aclaración dice que la Iglesia está en contra de las uniones civiles homosexuales (*_*la doctrina no ha cambiado*_*), a lo cual yo estoy a favor.".* Por más que me subrayes "ciertas (?) disposiciones (?) estatales", si la doctrina no ha cambiado, no hay nada de que hablar, porque la doctrina es clara.

Quien está en problemas es usted por pretender que la Iglesia puede tener una posición en los libros y otra pal populacho.

Taluec.


----------



## paria1990 (25 Nov 2020)

Es que mira que es sencillo. En 3 pasos:
1) Comunicado aclaratorio del Vaticano: *la doctrina no cambia*.
2) ¿Qué dice la *doctrina*? Documento de la Congregación para la Doctrina de la Fe CONSIDERACIONES ACERCA DE LOS PROYECTOS DE RECONOCIMIENTO LEGAL DE LAS UNIONES ENTRE PERSONAS HOMOSEXUALES (2003), artículo 11: La Iglesia enseña que el respeto hacia las personas homosexuales *no puede en modo alguno llevar a la aprobación del comportamiento homosexual ni a la legalización de las uniones homosexuales. *
3) Conclusión: *la Iglesia católica condena la aprobación de leyes a favor de la unión civil de homosexuales*.

Por lo tanto, Ariki, a no ser que tengas info privilegiada, "ciertas disposiciones estatales" será que el Papa quiere que los gays puedan pedir al médico que les saque una berruga, o algo por el estilo, pero desde luego nada que tenga que ver con una unión civil de homosexuales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Nov 2020)

Y quien ha dicho aquí que la iglesia ha cambiado la doctrina si no los desinformadores de tu ralea?
Quien ha dicho algo más de que la iglesia se estaba refiriendo sencillamente a ciertas disposiciones estatales?
Has sido tu quien ha confundido las disposiciones estatales con los Dogmas católicos.

Ya me puedes ir buscando donde he puesto yo que el Papa se estaba refiriendo a los dogmas de la Iglesia, cosa que la bazofia de tu estirpe si habeis dicho aqui, porque no sabeis distinguir lo que es una disposicion estatal de lo que esta referido a los dogmas. Es decir tus falacias de hombre de paja para tu puñetera casa.



paria1990 dijo:


> Ya le respondí: "*La aclaración dice que la Iglesia está en contra de las uniones civiles homosexuales (*_*la doctrina no ha cambiado*_*), a lo cual yo estoy a favor.".* Por más que me subrayes "ciertas (?) disposiciones (?) estatales", si la doctrina no ha cambiado, no hay nada de que hablar, porque la doctrina es clara.
> 
> Quien está en problemas es usted por pretender que la Iglesia puede tener una posición en los libros y otra pal populacho.
> 
> Taluec.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Nov 2020)

Mira me estas cansando con tu idiocia simulada de infraser atention whore.

_“es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”._

No puedes refutar algo que de facto ha explicado el Papa y matizado el Vaticano. El Papa ha explicado que el heztado puede sacar algunos tramites administrativos para que los homogayers, pues tengan algun tipo de cobertura social se entiende, no se igual que el heztado puede sacar un tramite para los clubs gastronomicos, y con eso hay que apechugar y no hacer trampas al solitario. Y aunque lo que dice el Papa es polemico, hay que tratar de comprenderlo, sabiendo evidentemente que los dogmas no han cambiado. Me imagino a dos camioneras que viven juntas, una pinta garabatos y otra es funcivaga, evidentemente eso es una cosa equivocada, pero dado que de facto esa situacion se produce, el Papa dice que bueno, igual tendria que tener derecho a una pension la artista si la funcivaga se ha morido. Pero eso puede pasar igualmente para 2 amigos que viven juntos y sin mariconadas se entiende, se trata de un tramite "neutro" por el que pueden colarse la gente especial.



paria1990 dijo:


> Es que mira que es sencillo. En 3 pasos:
> 1) Comunicado aclaratorio del Vaticano: *la doctrina no cambia*.
> 2) ¿Qué dice la *doctrina*? Documento de la Congregación para la Doctrina de la Fe CONSIDERACIONES ACERCA DE LOS PROYECTOS DE RECONOCIMIENTO LEGAL DE LAS UNIONES ENTRE PERSONAS HOMOSEXUALES (2003), artículo 11: La Iglesia enseña que el respeto hacia las personas homosexuales *no puede en modo alguno llevar a la aprobación del comportamiento homosexual ni a la legalización de las uniones homosexuales. *
> 3) Conclusión: *la Iglesia católica condena la aprobación de leyes a favor de la unión civil de homosexuales*.
> ...


----------



## paria1990 (25 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mira me estas cansando con tu idiocia simulada de infraser atention whore.
> 
> _“es evidente que el papa Francisco se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales, ciertamente no a la doctrina de la Iglesia, numerosas veces reafirmada en el curso de los años”.
> 
> No puedes refutar algo que de facto ha explicado el Papa y matizado el Vaticano. El Papa ha explicado que el heztado puede sacar algunos tramites administrativos para que los homogayers, pues tengan algun tipo de cobertura social se entiende, no se igual que el heztado puede sacar un tramite para los clubs gastronomicos, y con eso hay que apechugar y no hacer trampas al solitario. Y aunque lo que dice el Papa es polemico, hay que tratar de comprenderlo, sabiendo evidentemente que los dogmas no han cambiado. Me imagino a dos camioneras que viven juntas, una pinta garabatos y otra es funcivaga, evidentemente eso es una cosa equivocada, pero dado que de facto esa situacion se produce, el Papa dice que bueno, igual tendria que tener derecho a una pension la artista si la funcivaga se ha morido. Pero eso puede pasar igualmente para 2 amigos que viven juntos y sin mariconadas se entiende, se trata de un tramite "neutro" por el que pueden colarse la gente especial._



Comunicado del Vaticano: *la doctrina no cambia*.
*Doctrina*: La Iglesia enseña que el respeto hacia las personas homosexuales no puede en modo alguno llevar a la aprobación del comportamiento homosexual ni a la legalización de las uniones homosexuales. *El bien común exige que las leyes reconozcan, favorezcan y protejan la unión matrimonial como base de la familia, célula primaria de la sociedad. Reconocer legalmente las uniones homosexuales o equipararlas al matrimonio, significaría no solamente aprobar un comportamiento desviado y convertirlo en un modelo para la sociedad actual, sino también ofuscar valores fundamentales que pertenecen al patrimonio común de la humanidad. La Iglesia no puede dejar de defender tales valores, para el bien de los hombres y de toda la sociedad. *

Por tanto, no, su elucubración sobre lo que quiso decir el Papa es incorrecta, pues la Iglesia tampoco podría apoyar tal cosa por ir en contra de su doctrina.

Tal vez por ciertas disposiciones estatales se refería a que los gays podían sacarse el carné de conducir. ¡Quién sabe! (tal vez lo mejor sea olvidar este asunto)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Nov 2020)

Me estas negando aquí a plena luz del dia que el papa ha dicho tal que _ se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales_ 
Me da igual si eres ontologicamente tonto o simplemente te lo haces y eres una puerca miserable rata pero al ignore te vas igual.



paria1990 dijo:


> Comunicado del Vaticano: *la doctrina no cambia*.
> *Doctrina*: La Iglesia enseña que el respeto hacia las personas homosexuales no puede en modo alguno llevar a la aprobación del comportamiento homosexual ni a la legalización de las uniones homosexuales. *El bien común exige que las leyes reconozcan, favorezcan y protejan la unión matrimonial como base de la familia, célula primaria de la sociedad. Reconocer legalmente las uniones homosexuales o equipararlas al matrimonio, significaría no solamente aprobar un comportamiento desviado y convertirlo en un modelo para la sociedad actual, sino también ofuscar valores fundamentales que pertenecen al patrimonio común de la humanidad. La Iglesia no puede dejar de defender tales valores, para el bien de los hombres y de toda la sociedad. *
> 
> Por tanto, no, su elucubración sobre lo que quiso decir el Papa es incorrecta, pues la Iglesia tampoco podría apoyar tal cosa por ir en contra de su doctrina.
> ...


----------



## paria1990 (25 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Non sequitur.
> Me da igual si eres ontologicamente tonto o simplemente te lo haces pero al ignore te vas igual.



Tal vez se refería a que le parece bien que los homos puedan acceder a la universidad. ¡Quién sabe!


----------



## paria1990 (25 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Me estas negando aquí a plena luz del dia que el papa ha dicho tal que _ se ha referido a ciertas disposiciones estatales_
> Me da igual si eres ontologicamente tonto o simplemente te lo haces y eres una puerca miserable rata pero al ignore te vas igual.



Mira, le voy a poner unos ejemplos. _Ciertas disposiciones estatales_ que van de maravilla con la doctrina de la Iglesia y a las que el Papa pudo haberse referido:
- Los gays pueden subir en ascensor.
- Los gays pueden comprar en las papelerías.
- Las bolleras pueden comprar chicles de menta.


----------



## paria1990 (26 Nov 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El vinculo que no bendice es el vinculo homosexual, por eso no los casa y diferencia entre el vinculo entre hombre y mujer el vinculo homosexual. Lo que vendice es a los pecadores, en ese camino juntos que no se sostenga en el vinculo homosexual, por ejemplo amistad.
> 
> Del mismo modo que quien bendice a un par de leprosos no está bendiciendo la lepra.
> 
> Muy sencillo de entender me parece, pues no, este psicopata seguira diciendo que el Ovispo pretende casar homosexuales.



Joé, me he ido al principio del hilo y veo que usted ya defendía ese bodrio teológico. Bendecir una unión homosexual es como si un cura bendiciese la unión de una puta y su putero. O de un sicario y el jefe de la mara. O de un narcotraficante y su organización.

A un par de leprosos (o a un grupo de amigos que va a escalar un monte suizo y piden a un cura que les bendiga) no les vincula ningún pecado y usted lo sabe.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Abr 2022)

llevamos ventaja, amigo...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (1 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> He tomado conciencia plena de que el movimiento sedevacantista esta azuzada por la infiltración de protestantes y enemigos de la Iglesia que emplean tacticas psicopaticas de desinformación (infovaticana.com , infocatolica...) y difamación empleando manipulación emocional cuando no información demostradamente falsa como veremos más adelante.
> 
> Pero en primer lugar vamos a apuntalar que el sedevacantismo es de hecho una Herejia, dado que como dice Mateo 16:18:
> _Y yo también te digo, que tú eres Pedro, y sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; __y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella_.​
> ...



Peligro inminente para quienes se puedan sentir aludidos" un cristiano fanatico anda suelto" 
En fin con esperar se vaya el problema lo teneis resuelto.
Anda?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (1 Abr 2022)

Pues mira que bien y yo sin entenderlo y todo por intentar racionalizar las evidencias de un universo hecho materia , con lo facil que lo tienen los que aceptan las filosofias de las religiones en base a la fe y poco mas.
Desde pequeño mis padres nunca esperaron de mi grandes beneficios y la verdad que nunca los decepcione lo que hace el amor fraternal mal administrado y peor repartido?
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (1 Abr 2022)

Macho ya me diras como collons se puede no pecar y cumplir los mandamientos de tu dios todopoderoso , el me crea el deseo de desear beneficiarte a la mujer y despues de cumplir como lo que tu dios me mandaba ,resulta que no era exactamente como el lo habia dictado, escrito o mandado total que culpa tengo yo de que la mujer fuera la del vecino precisamente . 
Ya el viejo testamento se me izo cargante ,cuanto mas el nuevo.


----------

